#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-09
<Riddell> sebas: I think you can put me down for fosdem
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: get my e-mail?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ahhhh
<sebas> Riddell: You're going there?
<Riddell> that's what I said when I say it
<Riddell> sebas: yep, pretty sure I am
<sebas> Kewl :)
<Riddell> sebas: do we want to do a dot announcement about KDE at fosdem?  call for speakers etc?
<sebas> Yes, I
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, so should I change the .orig and then just note it in the changelog?
<sebas> 'll write something up later this week.
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: yes
<seth_k|lappy> alrighty
<Riddell> sebas: who else is going?
<seth_k|lappy> I'll notify upstream as well then
<sebas> Riddell: Not too much people who confirmed yet, a couple of koffice people, some kde-nl folks.
* Riddell finds http://wiki.kde.org/fosdem2006
<Riddell> where's that fab boy got to?!
<sebas> I'd want to make reservations for the hostel soonish though, therefore it'd be handy using the dot.
<sebas> Busy job, so his contribution is becoming a little flaky, as in for matters that need timely attention he's not first choice, put shortly.
<seth_k|lappy> wish I would have known that before 
<seth_k|lappy> I spent like 4 hours last night Googling for the answer :P to try to fix it on my own
* seth_k|lappy will know for next time
<Riddell> sebas: worth reviewing http://kde.quaker.eu.org/index.php?page=fosdem-2005
<sebas> *click*
<sebas> +1, useful.
<Riddell> sebas: anything planned for sat evening?
<sebas> Nothing yet.
<Hobbsee> that link looks interesting - and there's even a girl speaking in one of the pictures!
<Riddell> sebas: do we have a stall as well as a room?
<sebas> Nothing at all is planned yet, though. but it's on my  / adriaan's todo.
<sebas> Don't know yet, but we should have.
<sebas> I'll get in touch with the FOSDEM people later this week.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: Scott Wheeler isn't a girl, he just looks like one
<Hobbsee> no...not him, i'll go find the picture i saw...
* Hobbsee suspects she now looks like a massive idiot
<Riddell> oh no!  it was a joke!
* sebas grins.
<Riddell> when she comes back someone tell her Scott really is a girl, I'm off out for a bit
<seth_k|lappy> first you pretend I don't know what Canonical is
<seth_k|lappy> now you tell her Scott isn't a girl
<seth_k|lappy> gosh
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<seth_k|lappy> [17:26]  <Riddell> when she comes back someone tell her Scott really is a girl, I'm off out for a bit
<Hobbsee> stupid laptop power...
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> bugger it
<Hobbsee> zooming in, it definetly is a guy
<Riddell> Hobbsee: there was a talk from Hanna stargirl who singlehandedly doubled the number of women in debian
<Hobbsee> hehe that'd be right
<Riddell> we also went on saturday night to a place where they tech women to use computers, we had all these ladies wanting us to tell them how to fix their red hat to run KDE
* Hobbsee laughs
<Hobbsee> that's just scary - the women clearly need educating!
<seth_k|lappy> this is sucky
<seth_k|lappy> Polyester requires kdecoration.h, so I have to build-dep on kdebase-dev AND kdelibs4-dev
<seth_k|lappy> that's a LOT of files
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, polyester is about ready to go :)
<seth_k|lappy> sweet, it builds, installs, and works! Now to polish
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1374
<Riddell> hi crimsun 
<crimsun> hi Riddell :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: looking
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: I think speedcrunch has a newer version that needs packaged
<seth_k|lappy> thanks Riddell, there is one newer upload than the one I linked (changed to compat 5)
<Riddell> just incase you were looking for something :)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, cool, I'll do it tonight
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, I never know where to look :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: are you going to go for membership/motu at some point?
<crimsun> he's a member already iirc
<seth_k|lappy> I'm a member already
<seth_k|lappy> hence "seth@ubuntu.com" :P
<seth_k|lappy> yes, I'd like to go for MOTU
<seth_k|lappy> because 1) I very much enjoy packaging, and 2) I want KDE / Kubuntu to get better. My interest is really KDE packages only, although I've done others (zsnes, gtkpod)
<seth_k|lappy> but I sense I don't know the ropes enough yet; I have to ask for help too much
<seth_k|lappy> so I package for awhile, and then I'll go for it
<seth_k|lappy> we need more KDE reviewers as well, imo, Riddell. I have a hard time getting KDE packages reviewed
<Riddell> yes, that's why I want you and raphink for MOTU :)
<Riddell> crimsun: you can revu stuff can't you?
<raphink> :)
<raphink> go KDE MOTUs :)
<raphink> it seems nalioth is beginnning to package too
<crimsun> Riddell: I could earlier, but my passwd doesn't seem to want to be recovered
<crimsun> Riddell: working on that, though
<Riddell> revu can be like that
<seth_k|lappy> crimsun, that happens when you change uids to a new one that isn't on the keyring that got imported into REVU, in my experience
<seth_k|lappy> I had to ping siretart and have him fix it when it happened to me
<raphink> oops
<Riddell>   Plugin uses incompatible Qt library!
<Riddell>   expected build key "i686 Linux g++-4.* full-config", got "x86_64 Linux g++-4.* full-config".
<Riddell> damn the qt buildkey
<raphink> gttt @# connection
<raphink> oh good to konw
<raphink> konw
<raphink> know
<raphink> :)
<raphink> I think that's what happened with my key when I was added to review actually
<raphink> I gave my key, then added a uid, signed with it, and couldn't get my password
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, speedcrunch done. Uploading to REVU
<seth_k|lappy> scratch that, I didn't notice he already used cdbs. I'll split his changes into a patch
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: polyester approved
<Riddell> poke crimsun_ into getting his revu account fixed and he'll be the second approver :)
<seth_k|lappy> alright ;)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: speedcrunch uploaded
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, bah. I just changed it to use simple-patchsys.mk, since it was an easy patch :P
<seth_k|lappy> hence the "scratch that"
<seth_k|lappy> still want, or shall I scrap?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: which changed?
<Riddell> changes?
<Riddell> sorry, didn't see the notice to scrap it
<seth_k|lappy> no problem
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, there were 2 changed files outside debian/
<seth_k|lappy> I simply turned them into a .patch, since the package already used cdbs
<Riddell> probably they can be deleted
<Riddell> but I believe speedcrunch 0.7 beta will be out soon, save it for then :)
<seth_k|lappy> no, they were changed by Jean-Remy. They're Ubuntu changes to the install paths
<seth_k|lappy> hehe, alright
<seth_k|lappy> you'll want to re-archive this then: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1377
<seth_k|lappy> Thanks for leaving my e-mail on it. I appreciate getting the katie output, and it's easier to find work I've done to help with my case for MOTU that way
<Riddell> <jr@geeksoc.org>... Deferred: mail.geeksoc.cis.strath.ac.uk.: No route to host
<Riddell> sealne: geeksoc down?
<viviersf> Mez : ping
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<viviersf> something WEIRD
<viviersf> is going on here
<viviersf> :(
<sealne> Riddell: yeah, for some unknown reason electricians turned the power off last week, should be fixed when i get into work this morning
<viviersf> sealne, he isnt here :/
<viviersf> Mez, ello
<Mez> viviersf, ello
<viviersf> ah you here
<viviersf> yay
<viviersf> now you can help me
<viviersf> before i went on leave
<viviersf> impi was working fine with kde 3.5 
<viviersf> now when i came back
<viviersf> i updated cos ridell said he fixed knetworkconf
<viviersf> now
<viviersf> kdm is acting all weird
<viviersf> not allowing me to type
<viviersf> or to log in
<Mez> hmm :D using ATI/nvidia drivers?
<viviersf> no
<viviersf> SIS
<viviersf> :(
<Mez> no - I mean Xorg
<Mez> oh nvm
<Mez> try switching xorg back to vesa and see if it makes a difference
<Mez> I've had this problen before and it was my grahics driver
<Mez> wait - you're using ubuntu packages with impi?
<Mez> or compiling from source?
<viviersf> no
<viviersf> ubuntu packages
<viviersf> impi = ubuntu with changes
<Mez> impi's based on slackware is it not ?
<viviersf> Mez, NO :(
<viviersf> its never been based on slackware
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> according to a review I was reading it is
<Mez> *shrugs*
<viviersf> it was based on lfs 
<viviersf> then
<viviersf> we decided to make it based on ubuntu
<viviersf> ok
<viviersf> found the problem
<viviersf> its something to do with Xorg
<viviersf> Mez, 
<viviersf> Xorg sais
<Lathiat> Anywhere in particular that sells kubuntu shirts?
<Riddell> Lathiat: kubuntu.de/shop might?
<Lathiat> want one for linux.conf.au :)
<sealne> Riddell: geeksoc is back now
<Lathiat> hrm, nope :(
<Lathiat> Riddell: any other ideas?
<Riddell> Lathiat: get some printed off and I'll get canonical to pay for it
<Lathiat> how many?
<Lathiat> hrm
<Riddell> mark says he'd pay for some KDE/Kubuntu t-shirts for exhibitors
<Lathiat> are you coming to lca/
<Riddell> no, I'd love to visit Edinburgh's twin town but it's a bit of a treck
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> shame
<Lathiat> wonder who is
<Lathiat> i see marks coming again
<Lathiat> mm giving a keynote
<Riddell> jdub, mark
<Lathiat> officially this time rather than ad hoc :)
<Lathiat> also do we have a stock of kubuntu cds anywhere?
<Lathiat> i saw some once
<Riddell> not yet
<Lathiat> obviously not shipit
<Riddell> still on order
<Lathiat> any chance ofv getting any for lca?
<Riddell> looking unlikely but I'll try my best
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: how about kat ( your opinion)  :)
<Riddell> not ready yet
<Riddell> the user interface needs redone
<Riddell> the engine needs work too, although that's happening I think
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<freeflying> Riddell: we need a really useful index/search solution under kubuntu
<Riddell> I think kat will get there
<Riddell> the guy knows what's wrong with it and how to fix it
<Riddell> Lathiat: woo, welcome to kubuntu-devel mailing list :)
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> be nice to get my key signed and can finally get upload rights :)
<Lathiat> and actually do stuff usefull :)
<Lathiat> also katapult is better than ever, amarok playlist searching, woo :)
<Riddell> and a calculator
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> and bookmarks
<Lathiat> it needs url support
<Riddell> it still needs spellchecking and a dictionary, then I'll be happy
<Lathiat> kubuntupult.berlios.de isnt it?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and #katapult
<Riddell> oh and it needs so you can click on an arrow to get the config menu instead of control-c
<Lathiat> an arrow where?
<Lathiat> you can right click the tray icon?
<Lathiat> i guess a keyboard shortcut would be usefull
<Riddell> kubuntu has the tray icon turned off by default
<Riddell> alt-space control-c is the shortcut
<Riddell> but it's not obvious
<Riddell> just an arrow in a corner of the box somewhere
<Lathiat> hrm my tray icon is on
<Lathiat> like from kubuntu
<Lathiat> i havent updated for a few days
<Riddell> cat /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/katapultrc
<Riddell> SystrayIcon=false
<Riddell> you may be overriding that
<Lathiat> hrm indeed
<Riddell> oh and I think it displays a box in the corner when started even by the session manager
<Riddell> which is annoying to me
<Lathiat> yeh my bluetooth adapter does that too
<Lathiat> and it drives me nuts
<Riddell> ah, you have bluetooth?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> even sillier if i plug in a usb one
<Lathiat> it doesnt say anything
<Lathiat> its like, totally the wrong way around :)
<Riddell> and kde bluetooth stuff works?
<Lathiat> yeh
<Riddell> well that's a good start
<Lathiat> i use the obex stuff
<Lathiat> it even gives me a cool error thingy
<Lathiat> when connecting to my mouse faifails
<Lathiat> it goes connect to ::::; failed
<Lathiat> page timeout
<Lathiat> and gives me this cool error sound
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> (and that was initiated from the console)
<Lathiat> obex stuff works,
<Lathiat> the admin stuff doesnt
<Lathiat> like i can't initiate pairing
<Riddell> ah, hmm
<Riddell> doesn't that make it useless?
<Riddell> I've never used bluetooth
<Lathiat> well
<Lathiat> the obex stuff works
<Lathiat> which is good
<Lathiat> i can send and receive files
<Riddell> right
<Lathiat> the admin thing could do with an add pairing
<Lathiat> tho if you initiate the other way
<Lathiat> it will ask for a pina nd stuff
<freeflying> has there any package perfrom like zenity except kdialog
<Lathiat> which is ok, but sometimes you nee dto do it the other way
<Lathiat> freeflying: whats wrong with kdialog?
<Lathiat> and thanks for pointing that out
<Lathiat> i was trying to find something like that
<Lathiat> wow the calculator kataputl plugin does sin and sqrt and log and all sorts of cracky stuff
<freeflying> Lathiat: It can not perform checklist like zenity
<Lathiat> it claims too
<Lathiat> lathiat@qaplaH:~$ kdialog --checklist Test Test1 Test1 0 Test2 Test2 0
<Lathiat> uses like a list tho
<Lathiat> no tick boxes
<Lathiat> ctrl+select for multiples
<freeflying> Lathiat: have try the checklist of zenity 
<freeflying> Riddell: have a look here menuofkde35.png
<freeflying> Riddell: have a look here http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/menuofkde35.png
<freeflying> Lathiat: have you ever  tried the checklist of zenity 
<Lathiat> no
<freeflying> Lathiat: I need the function like zenity's checklist 
<Lathiat> freeflying: gimme example?
<freeflying> Riddell: have a look here http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/zenity.png
<freeflying> Lathiat:  http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/zenity.png
<Tm_T> yfff
<Tm_T> no automatix nooo
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> freeflying: so, patch kdialog? :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: It's may be useful to newbie like me  :)
<freeflying> Lathiat: I want to replace zenity using others
<Tm_T> freeflying: it's also good way to keep you from learning things
<Tonio_> hi
<jjesse> allee: are yous till using qemu and do you networking working correctly?
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I suggest something for the kde configuration in dapper ?
<Tonio_> simplified profile is a very good idea, but I've seen many people complaining about the missing "window" menu between "configuration" and "help"
<Tonio_> most very interesting konq features are in it, like window splitting, profile management, integrated shell etc....
<Tm_T> hmm, how about making that "simplified profile optional
<Tonio_> to be honnest, if I wanted "simplified to extreme", with "fonctionnality loose", I would have choosen gnome :)
<Tonio_> I like the concept of simplified profile
<Tonio_> but actually, it goes by cutting most very important and interesting functions....
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> and no profile menu either? hrrrr
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the profile menu is in the "Window" menu that I'm talking about
<Tm_T> yes
<Tonio_> that menu has essential features
<Tonio_> it should really, in my view, go back
<Tm_T> actually, profile menu is in settings
<Tonio_> and many, like jre, raphink, or many other guyes uin kubuntu-fr, have the same feeling
<Tonio_> anyway, that's just a suggestion
<Tonio_> Tm_T: do you have a profile loader in "settings" ?
<Tonio_> all I get is the option to save the profile
<Tonio_> not to load another one for example
<Tonio_> which would make it easier to come back to the complete config
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I have fully functional konqueror
<Tonio_> load "power management" profile
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you switched back ?
<Tonio_> problem is that it doesn't work for me....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I never had restricted version
<Riddell> people use konqueror profiles?
<Tm_T> I do
<jjesse> i didn't know there were konq profiles
<Tm_T> all the time
<raphink> yes Riddell 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I do also
<raphink> Riddell: and we use split windows too
<raphink> veyr much
<Tm_T> true
<raphink> I find myself very bad not having the split window option
<Tonio_> file management -> midnight kommander for ftp
<Tonio_> here is an examle
<raphink> to turn konqueror into an ftp/ssh client for ex
<raphink> in two clicks
<Tonio_> agree also
<Tonio_> that doesn't mean removing the concept of simplified profile
<Tonio_> just reactivate the "Window" menu
<Tonio_> every really missing options are there
<Riddell> Tonio_: how about having a View->Profile  sub-menu  and a View->Splitting sub menu?
<Riddell> by the way you can split the window with a right click on the status bar, there's always a way with KDE :)
<Tonio_> view-splitting is okay
<Tonio_> view-> profile sounds a bit strange
<Tonio_> hum is it really that confusing have a "Windows" menu ?
<Tonio_> most kde apps have it, like konversation or examle
<raphink> Riddell: talking about konqueror, I had compaints about the sound preview being broken in ubuntu
<Riddell> raphink: you mean when run under gnome?
<raphink> Riddell: I mean when run under KDE ... ;)
<raphink> it just doesn't work
<raphink> well it would crash konqueror before, so at least it doesn't crash anymore
<Riddell> Tonio_: fancy making up a new konq-kubuntu.rc?  one with the entries in the View menu and one with the Window menu back in?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I would personally think of a view->splitting and settings->load profile
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you like me to make a proto ?
<Tonio_> I'd do with pleasure
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, please do :)
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> working on that toonight
<Riddell> copy the bits from /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-oric.rc
<Riddell> into /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc
<Tonio_> yep
<raphink> now that is said, /me knows he can split the window from the status bar... good to know
<Tonio_> I personaly think all options have to be accessible
<Tonio_> but most used, most accessible
<Tonio_> removing features is what I don't like in gnome :)
<raphink> Tonio_: ask Linus about his opinion, too ;)
<Tonio_> I'll see if it is possible to make something interesting
<Tonio_> raphink: I wouldn't just tell gnomes devs that they are nazis :)
<raphink> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: you there ?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Tonio: I saw you speaking about konqueror config. What do you think about moving "most visited" out of "view" to "documents" or bookmarks.
<Tonio_> little issue and I would like your point of view
<Tonio_> KabelKasper: I'l have a look toonight at the profile for dapper
<KabelKasper> What has "mst visited" to do with the view?
<KabelKasper> most
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Riddell> KabelKasper: good idea
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw you ported debian klibido package to dapper
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you agree with KabelKasper?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, did I?
<Tonio_> good thing, it is more recent than the one I did for breezy
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I totally agree
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Tonio: Thanks
<Tonio_> This package was debianized by Gonri Le Bouder on
<Tonio_> +Tue, 15 Mar 2005 15:00:56 +0100.
<Tonio_> +
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's a sync from debian
<Tonio_> +Original source can be found at: http://klibido.sf.net 
<Tonio_> +
<Tonio_> +Copyrighted by various authors. Licensed under the terms of GNU GPL.
<Tonio_> +See /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL for details.
<Riddell> Tonio_: could you make the change KabelKasper suggests when you play around tonight?
<Tonio_> oups excuse me
<Tonio_> Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>  Sat, 17 Dec 2005 16:24:47 +0000
<Tonio_> yes that's normal...
<Tonio_> I should have post a RFP to avoid that
<Tonio_> the problem is that I had at the same time a package waiting in revu, with the rosetta patch
<Tonio_> how to make the patch going in rosetta in that case ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm noting that on the todo list or the kde profile
<Tonio_> more simply, once a package is in debian, how to make the pot file going to rosetta ?
<Tonio_> that's not a big deal with new packages, but once ubuntu syncs with debian.......
<Riddell> Tonio_: the top changelog there is probably just me rebuilding it for the new libstdc++ ABI change
<Tonio_> Riddell: exactly
<Riddell> Tonio_: but the version number uses build1 not ubuntu1 so it'll still be auto-synced from debian
<KabelKasper> Tonio_: I think "Documents" is best, better than "Bookmarks" for that.
<Tonio_> KabelKasper: agree
<Tonio_> so how to make the pot file exctraction with debian package ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: if we want .pot generation that needs the kdepot patch and possibly changes to debian/rules, so it'll have to be synced to debian manually
<Riddell> which is fine
<Tonio_> so taking the debian package, patching and submitting a 1ubuntu2 package ?
<Tonio_> I personally don't mind that my packages are overwrittent by debian ones
<Riddell> 1ubuntu1
<Tonio_> the only important thing is that applications are on the repos....
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> then who did the job isn't important ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: pong
<jpatrick> hi Mez
<Riddell> jpatrick: ping?
<jpatrick> Riddell: did you upload my kmymoney2?
<jpatrick> cos I made some changes
<Riddell> jpatrick: I did, it was waiting on bulidds to give back last I checked
<jpatrick> I just changed -0ubuntu1 to -1ubuntu1
<Riddell> jpatrick: rationale?
<jpatrick> raphink said I should at REVU
<raphink> did I?
<jpatrick> I believe it's "This is not a new package in Ubuntu."
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1382
<raphink> This is not a new package in Ubuntu. Version 0.8.1 is already present in both Debian and Ubuntu. Therefore I think it would be better to file in Debian to update the package to 0.8.2 and get the update in Debian first.
<raphink> this is wha tI said
<raphink> that doesn't mean `number your package -1ubuntu1' at all
<Riddell> it's waiting on libaqbanking which can't install libchipcard2-dev
<Riddell> libchipcard2-dev: Depends: libchipcard2-0c2 (= 1.9.15.99+1.9.16alpha-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Riddell> but I can install that fine
<jpatrick> raphink: okay, misunderstanding
<raphink> jpatrick: do you understand what I meant now?
<jpatrick> no
<raphink> I mean that kmymoney2 is already in both Debian and Ubuntu
<jpatrick> And the new was in Ubuntu
<raphink> and 0.8.1 is the Debian version
<raphink> therefore it might be nice to have it updated in Debian
<raphink> to 0.8.2-1
<raphink> so we can merge it to 0.8.2-1ubuntu1 later
<raphink> merely a suggestion though ;)
<jpatrick> okay
<raphink> but renaming your package to 0.8.2-1ubuntu1 without using 0.8.2-1, which doesn't exist, is erratic
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> of course it we waited on debian for everything there wouldn't be much point in kubuntu/ubuntu :)
<raphink> sure Riddell that's what I said it was merely a suggestion
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> hmm, I need to rebuild libchipcard
<jpatrick> Riddell: what should I tell \sh?
<Riddell> jpatrick: about what?
<jpatrick> he was working on the merge
<Riddell> for which?
<jpatrick> kmymoney2
<Riddell> tell him he's welcome to fix this libchipcard thing
<jpatrick> right - i think that was old info anyway (according to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kmymoney2/+bug/4708)
<jpatrick> supper...
<Riddell> blah, libchipcard doesn't build against the new libsysfs
<martamius> hi all
<Riddell> hi martamius 
* Riddell just off out
<jpatrick> raphink: you there?
<raphink> yep
<jpatrick> kcontrol-kdmtheme should be ready now: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1380
<jpatrick> err short description :)
<raphink> I'd be happy to avocate it if I was a MOTU
<jpatrick> raphink: I would like to be one too
<raphink> are you a member yet jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> I'm not going to be able to go to the next Community Council meeting
<raphink> aw :(
<raphink> why?
<jpatrick> It's at 4 over here - which is when I'm at school
<raphink> at 4 ?
<raphink> where are you ?
<raphink> oh in the US I guess :s
<jpatrick> Girona, Spain
<raphink> well then it's not at 4
<raphink> it's at 21:00
<jpatrick> what?
<raphink> ooh
<raphink> it was moved
<raphink> it was planned for 20 UTC yesterday
<jpatrick> Barcelona  Tue 4:00 PM
<raphink> :s
<raphink> yeah yeah 
<raphink> but yesterday it said it was planned at 20:00 UTC
<raphink> it changed today
<raphink> good thing you told me, though
<jpatrick> I can go if they accept 1 and a half hour later entries
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> one and a half might be much
<raphink> but one hour might be ok
<jpatrick> I thought so
<raphink> if it's a long CC
<jpatrick> maybe next time
<raphink> they won't begin to talk about new membership before 1 hour or so
<raphink> so if you put yourself in the end of the list and we know you're gonna be late
<raphink> maybe that can be done
* jpatrick edits
<raphink> you can say you're not sure to be able to come
<raphink> so if you can come it's good
<raphink> if you can't it'll be for next time
<jpatrick> That should do it
<jpatrick> oh wait I messed up the list
<jpatrick> there
<jpatrick> if only it was on a weekend
<raphink> :s
<wambaugh> does kubuntu have a seperate mailing list from the ubuntu ailing list?
<wambaugh> mailing*
<wambaugh> I aready subscribe to the ubuntu-devel mailing list, but if there's a kubuntu-devel mailing list, i'd like to join
<jpatrick> wambaugh: there is one
<wambaugh> jpatrick: great. how do i subscribe?
<jpatrick> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<wambaugh> thanks
<jpatrick> are you on the team at LaunchPad?
<jpatrick> Mez: do you still run ubuntu-l10n-en-gb ?
<Mez> yup
<wambaugh> i subscribed to the team, awaiting approval.
<jpatrick> a right cos I press "Join the team a month ago"
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> well you shoulda contacted me
<Mez> I thought it was just a random trying to join teams
<jpatrick> I thought it start an automatic email...
<Mez> it does
<jpatrick> wambaugh: wait till Riddell gets back
<Mez> but - you shoulda spoeken to me first
<wambaugh> yeah, i will.
<Mez> erm -I cant appprove you at the moment
<Mez> lol - theres a bug in launchpad
<wambaugh> lol
<jpatrick> ouch
<wambaugh> Riddell asked me to fix systemsettings yesterday, so I guess I should be on the team
<jpatrick> Mez: sorry about not talking first
<Mez> jpatrick, if I'd known you were interested it wouldnt have been a problem 
<Mez> but i thought you were just a random
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> hmm: "Suggestions are temporarily disabled."
<jpatrick> hey OculusAquilae :)
<OculusAquilae> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> happy new year
<OculusAquilae> happy new year jpatrick 
<jpatrick> better late than never :)
<OculusAquilae> :)
<OculusAquilae> sorry, I'm just back from holiday
<jpatrick> hey allee
<alleeHol> jpatrick: hello
<jpatrick> how's it going?
<allee> jpatrick: relibtoolization drives me mad currently.  Otherwise I'm fine ;)
<jpatrick> well having a few girl problems here. Otherwise I'm fine
<allee> jpatrick: few problems with _a_ girl or a problem with _few_ girls
<jpatrick> _a_ girl
<allee> jpatrick: :)
<jpatrick> oppss typo
<allee> jpatrick: get used to it.  There no sweet without bitterness from time to time
<jpatrick> I suppose
<jpatrick> night everyone
<kozz> do someone know if there is any project to make a qt gui for network-manager, and if where?
<Riddell> kozz: see dot.kde.org
<Riddell> kozz: but more specifically suse are making a kde frontend to network manager
<Riddell> I haven't got it to work yet but then I haven't got network manager to work
<wambaugh> riddell: yesterday you asked me to fix systemsettings (my nick was martamius then) im updating to dapper as we speak, so if all goes well i'll start looking at the code today
<Riddell> wambaugh: rocking
<Riddell> wambaugh: getting the code form svn is probably the best idea
<Riddell> from
<wambaugh> alright
<Riddell> and probably double click issues would be a nice beastie to squish first, whatever annoys you most :)
<wambaugh> ok. I will work on that first.
<wambaugh> hey, you're from scotland huh?
<wambaugh> must be a nice place
<Riddell> certainly is
<wambaugh> im from california
<Riddell> that's nice too, where abouts?
<wambaugh> btw, is it possible to join the devel team?
<Riddell> well, you're here, so you're on it :)
<wambaugh> northern, near sacramento. (you know, the place that went under water last week)
<wambaugh> ok, well i put a join request in on launchpad
<Riddell> don't know it, I've been to san francisco, yosamitee, santa cruz, santa barbara and disney land.  all the tourist spots :)
<wambaugh> right.
<wambaugh> i'm east of san francisco
<Riddell> ok, you should be on the launchpad team now
<wambaugh> hmmm..... cupsys-driver-gimpprint doesn't install...
<wambaugh> awesome
<wambaugh> looks like the cupsys-driver-gimpprint package is broken today
<Riddell> wambaugh: I had that too, I've reported it
<wambaugh> k
<Riddell> but since KDE doesn't work with cups 1.2 you're not missing much :)
<wambaugh> alright
<wambaugh> well... time for the big re-boot (fingers crossed)
<seth_k|lappy> got an e-mail back from the kFlickr guy, Riddell... he'll make sure to remove CVS and use XDG menus for the next release :)
<wambaugh> alright. running dapper :)
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: wooga
<Riddell> wambaugh: awooga
<wambaugh> lol
<allee> http://www.digikam.org/?q=node/52  one more happy user. a thx to the kubuntu team ;)
<Riddell> woo :)
<Riddell> apart from the "the last days installing" bit, hopefully it doesn't take most people /that/ long
<Tm_T> Riddell: power users spend more time than regular users
<allee> Riddell: KDE developers are not happy with KDE as a pkg.  they need trunk stable etc ;)
<kozz> Riddell: you mean solid, but thats for KDE 4, and thats not _now_ :)
<kozz> but well, network-manager with gtk works for now
<wambaugh> will we get kubuntu shipit cd's for dapper?
<allee> Riddell: above URL got an text update for you
<Riddell> kozz: does it, what do you have to do to get it working?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-10
<Riddell> allee: :)
<kozz> ehm, I just ran it
<Riddell> kozz: ah well, that's never worked for me
<allee> ah, and one digikam core developer left before we can make digikam a native package ;)
<Riddell> kozz: fancy seeing if you can get the knetworkmanager to work?
<Riddell> kozz: you need a CVS network manager and some other library
<kozz> make sure you have NetworkManager running and then run nm-applet
<Riddell> libnl
<Riddell> kozz: or not feeling adventurous?
<kozz> can make a try, url?
<Riddell> kozz: get the CVS network manager, their webpage on gnome.org explains it well
<kozz> so there is support for kde in the CVS?
<Riddell> no, hang on
<Riddell> get  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/libnl-1.0-pre5.tar.gz 
<Riddell> compile and install and copy the .pc file into the package-config directory 
<Riddell> then compile and install this http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/knetworkmanager-0.1.tar.gz
<Riddell> and let me know if you get it working :)
<kozz> right, thanks
<Riddell> sebas, _Sime: do kde widgets not work with pykde and qt designer?
<kozz> was some work, will continue after some sleep ;)
<Riddell> kozz: what did you get done?
<kozz> well, managed to compile knetworkmanager after a small modification, now I need to compile the cvs of network manager but that requires a newer version of wireless-tools than are available in the repos so
<Riddell> well if you have knetwork manager compiled that should be ok
<Riddell> maybe the network manager in the repos is newer than when I tried
<kozz> it didn't work to run with version 0.4.1 of network-manager at least
<kozz> the one in the repos
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, you still about?
<seth_k|lappy> I know it's late there
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: yes
<Riddell> got a meeting in 40 minutes
<seth_k|lappy> ah good
<seth_k|lappy> I'm fixing polyester, sistpoty had one comment. It's a trivial change, so shouldn't be much to review. I'm reuploading shortly, but I'll need the advocate again
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: what was the comment?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, he didn't like orig being changed, so I added a clean:: rule instead
<seth_k|lappy> which I agree with, in hindsight
<Riddell> hmm, right
<seth_k|lappy> I just finished building it again to make sure it was still correct
<seth_k|lappy> works fine, so uploading
<Riddell> I always change the .orig, as do debian-qt-kde packagers, but MOTU don't seem to like that
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1394
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://netswitch.tuxfamily.org/en/index.html
<Tonio_> qt frontend in the work, very, very interesting ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and it doesn't manage to work only with wifi like wlassistant, but with everything :)
<Tonio_> a sudo mode for ubuntu is already in it ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
* Tonio_ will not forget to have a look weekly to it ;)
<Riddell> all these network tools, none that really work well
<Riddell> distro meeting in #ubuntu-meeting if anyone is interested
* Hobbsee is interested
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's a tight schedule on those meeting so watch but don't interupt on channel is the usual rule
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no problems - i tend to lurk anyway
* seth_k|lappy goes too
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't remember who in kubuntu-fr tested it, but it was aparently working really well....
<Tonio_> anyway, it has to be tested deeply when the qt version is out
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> we will find a good one one of these days ;)
<Tonio_> anyway I'm surprised that there is no guidance tool for the network actually...
<Tonio_> it should be hard to do in python, compared to some already released tools
<Riddell> well we have knetworkconf
<Riddell> which is C++ on perl
<Tonio_> yes, and interesting because it take advantage of gnome settings tools
<Tonio_> but not very convenient for wireless....
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> but without those bugs
<Tonio_> it could be convenient
<Tonio_> gnome-system-tools sorry ;)
<Tonio_> networkmanager is a very interesting project also
<Tonio_> netswitch is the same king of tools that networkmanager
<Tonio_> except that the developpment seems to go much quicker....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've read that the packages version frozen for dapper is in 2 weeks only, is that right ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> not sure when universe upstream freeze or new package freeze is
<Tonio_> damn, I need to poke motus for my packages hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: please poke me if there's anything I can do
<Tonio_> Riddell: you already advocated them, but you're the only one
<Tonio_> ho Riddell , I will be in the next CC meeting
<Tonio_> finally I will ;)
<Tonio_> that means that if for example we have in 2 months a qt version of netswitch, and that it works perfectly, It will not go in dapper ?
<Tonio_> sad.....
<Lathiat> netswitch?
<Lathiat> ah, url above
<Tonio_> Lathiat: a network configuration tool that looks very promissing according to the people that have tested it
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, that's far too late for dapper but perfect for dapper+1
<Tonio_> it has a command line, and a gtk frontend, and a kde one is in the work
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, breezy had too many bugs, so if a sooner frozing is the solution, that has to be done :)
<Riddell> yes, that's the idea
<Tonio_> I assume the goal is to spend tha maximum time debugging... vista about to be released, I gess ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the two profiles will be ready for tomorrow evening
<Tonio_> for konq
<Tonio_> then I'll manage to finish the icon for mornfall, but that takes time...
<Riddell> Tonio_: great
<Tonio_> animation, is really something long....
* Tonio_ admires guys that do that all day long ;)
<Tonio_> hum last question, and then I'll leave you alone Riddell 
<Tonio_> no next version of adept or dapper then ?
<Riddell> I don't understand?
<Tonio_> there is a second version of adept in the work
<Tonio_> so I assume is there is a version frozing in two weeks, it'll not be ready
<Tonio_> right ?
<Riddell> adept isn't upstream
<Riddell> so it follows feature freeze, string freeze etc
<Riddell> it's an open question whether guidance is upstream any more
<Tonio_> what do you mean by "isn't upstream" ?
<Riddell> but upstream stuff doesn't follow the 6 month release cycle so we freeze that earlier (but e.g. gnome is excempt because it does)
<Riddell> upstream is random packages we include, adept is made for kubuntu so it's not upstream
<Riddell> see DapperReleaseSchedule
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_>  ;)
<Tonio_> so adept and guidance are exceptions, and can be improved even after the freeze
<Tonio_> good news
<Tonio_> going to bed, good night everyone
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there anything in particular you want tested, at the moment?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: testing daily CDs is always welcome
<Hobbsee> Riddell: *nods* - i was more meaning in terms of programs, but i'll look into that
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you could be the first to test my kickarse port of hal-device-manager to kde
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kde-hal-device-manager.tar.gz
<Riddell> python DeviceManager.py
<Hobbsee> could be fun, give me a min
<seth_k|lappy> working for me, Riddell 
<seth_k|lappy> the list on the side jumps around in size though, depending on the length of the text in the right panel, which is annoying
* seth_k|lappy plays with new displayconfig crack in guidance
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh yes, give displayconfig a try too
<Riddell> in the new guidance
* Hobbsee goes off and googles for guidance
<seth_k|lappy> it's in Ubuntu repos
<seth_k|lappy> kde-guidance
<Hobbsee> ok
<Riddell> run through systemsettings
<seth_k|lappy> there'll be a new "Display" option under Advanced
<seth_k|lappy> btw Riddell, it uses the wrong icon. It should use the standard Display icon
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: what does it use?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I'll screenshot
<seth_k|lappy> http://sethkinast.com/tmp/display.png
<seth_k|lappy> notice Display icon discrepancy
<Riddell> yeah I've seen that
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: fancy making up an icon made of that monitor with the X logo on the screen?
* Hobbsee sees that there's a new version of kmymoney2
<Riddell> Hobbsee: where?
* Hobbsee sighs - if i knew you were going to ask that, i wouldnt have closed my firefox!
<Hobbsee> http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net/index-home.html
<Hobbsee> ah, you already did it!
<Riddell> I did?
<Hobbsee> looks like it
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's right, cos i did mine on breezy - took me a while to figure out why i wasnt in the changelog!
<seth_k|lappy> sorry about that, updatedb started and destroyed my computer
<seth_k|lappy> couldn't even move the mouse
<seth_k|lappy> what's a good nicelevel for updatedb? :/
<Hobbsee> i feel like an idiot now...
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, ? :(
<Hobbsee> was in relation to the bit while you were away - i just tried to upgrade an already upgraded kmymoney2 :P
<seth_k|lappy> ah
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> happens to all of us
<seth_k|lappy> I've done it several times
<seth_k_> blast it all
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, here's that icon for you
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, http://www.sethkinast.com/tmp/display/
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, did Riddell bed?
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: dont know, he didnt say so
<seth_k|lappy> speaking of icons the new Katapult icon is six-ways-from-Sunday ugly
<Hobbsee> it is!
<Hobbsee> down with that horrible icon1
* Hobbsee has already looked for a configuration file to change it, but hastn found one
<seth_k|lappy> yell at Mez for it, it was his choice to change it
<seth_k|lappy> the old one was like 1000x better
<seth_k|lappy> at least
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: the old KDE one or the old catapult one?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, it was like an old medieval catapult
<seth_k|lappy> that one
<seth_k|lappy> btw that displayconfig icon is linked above, don't know if you saw it
* Hobbsee would like to be able to specify the icon, but understands that that can be a pain
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: thanks for icon, will put it in SVN tomorrow
<Riddell> can someone test this for sanity?  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde-hal-device-manager.tar.gz
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde-hal-device-manager_0.1.tar.gz rather
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> first one was 404'd
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stupid question, but how do i install it?  just untar it to a specific place, or compile it?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...not compiling...no make file...
<Riddell> just untar
<Riddell> and run ./kde-hal-device-manager
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: works nicely - what are we testing for?
<Riddell> just sanity :)
* Hobbsee goes insane at looking at the device manager, and blames Riddell forevermore!!!
<Hobbsee> looks good to me
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep, looks fine to me
<Riddell> groovy
<Hobbsee> :)
<seth_k|lappy> looks good to me to
<seth_k|lappy> too
<Riddell> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33315 ta da
<seth_k|lappy> yay
<Riddell> wonder if the hal maintainer will accept it
<Riddell> however, time for bed
<seth_k|lappy> isn't it 5am there Riddell ?
<Hobbsee_away> yay Riddell!
<Hobbsee_away> bed?  nah!
<seth_k|lappy> wb Hobbsee :)
* seth_k|lappy was hoping that crimsun would come around tonight and hopefully give him some tips on merging
<seth_k|lappy> I was going to merge the new superkaramba
* seth_k|lappy packages another popular kde style
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1395 :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I repackage YaKuake and provide a patch for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/yakuake/+bug/3209 ?
<Riddell> jpat|away: is it possible to set an alternative shortcut so there are two?
<Riddell> can anyone recreate the timezone problems this guy is having? http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/8916
<Riddell> I use the timezone kcontrol module and it sets /etc/timezone and /etc/localtime fine
<Riddell> I have breezy CDs!
<apokryphos> woot
<Riddell> if anyone wants some e-mail jriddell@ubuntu.com with your postal address
<apokryphos> Riddell: are these live/installs or both?
<Riddell> apokryphos: just install I'm afraid
<apokryphos> I often just burn them for friends, but would be nice to have some more professional ones. 
* apokryphos sends a mail
<jpatrick> Riddell: not sure
<jpatrick> Riddell: It's possible
<jpatrick> yes!!
<jpatrick> Riddell: AccessKey=F11;F12 ?
* jpatrick repackages
<jpatrick> hmm.. howto patch it...
<Riddell> jpatrick: dunno, does it work?
<Riddell> jpatrick: that accesskey will be set somewhere in the code, grep for F12
<jpatrick> now there's any idea...
<Riddell> although I don't know how you set alternative keys by default
<jpatrick> You choose Change Access Key in the menu
<jpatrick> ok I've found it in the code
<Riddell> yeah I mean don't know how to set them in the code
<Riddell> must be possible though
<jpatrick> times like this when I wish my C++ skills were better
<Riddell> Lathiat: poke
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491683
<jpatrick> I can only think of changing that Key_F12
<Lathiat> Riddell: yo
<Riddell> Lathiat: CDs are here, shall I send them to your .au address?
<tvo> jpatrick: try duplicating lines 4-6 with Key_F11
<jpatrick> yes, sir
<tvo> maybe rename the second instance to "Access key 2"
<tvo> ;)
<jpatrick> tvo: excellent it works
<tvo> cool :)
<jpatrick> now to create a .dif
<jpatrick> .diff*
<jpatrick> how do I apply a .diff.gz to a dir?
<JRe> anyone has already try to compile kdelibs4_snapshot with breezy ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: .diff is made when running debuild
<Riddell> you put the .orig and .diff together with dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<jpatrick> oh yeah - I forgot
<Riddell> jpatrick: look at the docs for KGlobalAccell and its parents, there must be a method for setting the accellarator and alternative
<jpatrick> yes, sir
<jpatrick> Riddell: is this a valid .diff? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491781
<jpatrick> that's kubuntu_01_yakuake.diff^
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, that's one way to do it :)
<jpatrick> I'm reading the developer docs
<freeflying> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/491794 
<freeflying> kde3.5 crash under breezy
<jpatrick> Riddell: YaKuake fix waiting upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1398
<Riddell> freeflying: caused by what?
<Riddell> Mez: poke, can you apply jpatrick's yakuake fix upstream please
<Riddell> freeflying, jpatrick etc, want any kubuntu CDs?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll have some (to share out :) )
<jpatrick> Riddell: only parent KGlobalAccel has is QObject (according to the API reference)
<Riddell> jpatrick: e-mail jriddell@ubuntu.com with your post
<Riddell> postal address
<jpatrick> right
<freeflying_> Riddell: can not find the reason  of konqueror's crash
<jpatrick> freeflying_: it'll probably be fixed in 21 days
<jpatrick> KDE 3.5.1!!
<freeflying_> Riddell:  kubuntu cd is aailiable now ?
<_jjesse> is that from shipit?
<jpatrick> _jjesse: no Rideel
<freeflying_> jpatrick: in breezy ?
<jpatrick> freeflying_: Think so
<jpatrick> Riddell*
<freeflying_> jpatrick: dose there any works on kde-4 now ?
<jpatrick> freeflying_: pardon?
<freeflying_> Riddell: how can we get kubuntu cd 
<jpatrick> freeflying_: by sending your address to him
<freeflying_> jpatrick: how about kde-4 for kubuntu 
<jpatrick> freeflying_: has to be released first
<Riddell> freeflying_: I have kubuntu breezy CDs, send me your postal address to jriddell@ubuntu.com and let me know if it's for just you or a LUG/workplace etc
<freeflying_> Riddell: how many CDs can I get 
<Riddell> freeflying_: I have 8000, but you can't have all of them
<jpatrick> wow
<jpatrick> Riddell: where's Kubuntu Express being developed?
<freeflying_> Riddell: a community in china have asked me for CDs to distribute them all over the universities in China 
<Riddell> jpatrick: it's not yet, but colin is starting work on ubuntu-express so it'll happen soon
<Riddell> freeflying_: excellent, how many do you think would be useful?
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok - I'm just interested in helping out
<freeflying_> Riddell: may be as much as you can 
<Riddell> jpatrick: cool, I'll let you know when it starts
<Riddell> freeflying_: big box of 500?
<freeflying_> Riddell: 1K ?
<jpatrick> freeflying_: that ought to wipe out Microsoft there
<freeflying_> jpatrick: hmmm
<Riddell> freeflying_: how many universities would you send them to?
<freeflying_> Riddell:  there are about 28 province in china , and each province have member in the community I mentioned above 
<freeflying_> Riddell:  every province has about 10-20 universities 
<Riddell> freeflying_: can you e-mail your postal address (where you can accept a large box) to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Riddell> I need to check with the post office if they can send something like one or two of these large boxes
<freeflying_> Riddell:  sure . Will canoncial  provide us the shipping fee 
<Riddell> freeflying_: you're China (people's republic) yes?
<freeflying_> Riddell: y
<Riddell> freeflying_: they'll provice me with the shipping fee, if you can get me high res photographs of receipts they should reimburse me assuming I can find a way to transfer the money back to you
<Riddell> s/provice/provide/
<Riddell> freeflying_: but this isn't shipit so no postings below the small boxes (around 90 in each box)
<freeflying_> Riddell:  no problem 
<jpatrick> Riddell: no postings below 90?
<jpatrick> yo seth_k|lappy 
<Riddell> freeflying_: how could I get money back to you?  I've no idea how chinese currency works
<seth_k|lappy> hey hey jpatrick 
<Riddell> jpatrick: I can do smaller postings to kubuntu and KDE developers but this isn't shipit so I need to limlit those
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: I've provided a patch for the yakuake bug
<freeflying_> Riddell: will pay me into my credit card
<seth_k|lappy> sweetness jpatrick, is it ppc-only (so that everybody else keeps their nice F12)?
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: yes
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have no money <- will that be a problem?
<seth_k|lappy> jpatrick, all you need is loooooove
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: Keys are now F12 and F11
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: let's just hope F11 isn't the self-destruct button for PPC
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<seth_k|lappy> so we should ship a default yakuakerc for ppc only
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: I actually patched the source code...
<seth_k|lappy> jpatrick, to enable F11 && F12 at all times on all arches?
<freeflying_> Riddell:  you'd better pay the custom revenue 
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: yeah...
<seth_k|lappy> or to do the happy thing and F11 -> PPC && F12 -> everything else
<seth_k|lappy> hmmm
<seth_k|lappy> that's not ideal
<seth_k|lappy> don't want to waste another accesskey for 386 etc. users
<seth_k|lappy> meh, I dunno
<Riddell> freeflying_: there shouldn't be any since they're 0 value but if it happens and you can get me a high res photo of the receipt that should be fine
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'll only need a few I think
<seth_k|lappy> I'm off for a bit jpatrick; I would suggest investigating the arch-dependent targets in debian/rules and adding a ppc rule to install a custom yakuakerc for ppc only :)
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: there is no yakuakerc in the src
<seth_k|lappy> jpatrick, that's okay; add one in debian/ and then include a rule to copy it to the correct place
<jpatrick> I thought I could do that
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, polyester got into archive last night, so I was inspired to do another ;) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1395
<freeflying_> Riddell:  If they need ,I 'll contact you 
<jpatrick> seth_k|lappy: only yakuakerc goes to ~/.kde/share/config/
<jpatrick> nowhere else
<jpatrick> Riddell: are these free?
<Riddell> jpatrick: the CDs?  yes
<jpatrick> oh goody
<Riddell> jpatrick: just send me your credit card number for age verification :)
<jpatrick> ain't got one
<_jjesse> he also needs social security # if you have one of those and date of birth
<Riddell> jje: want any CDs?
<jje> Riddell: just sent you an email
<jpatrick> So I suppose I'm stuck...
<Riddell> jjesse: cool, go it
<Riddell> jpatrick: I'm joking, please e-mail me your postal address and I'll send you some out at no cost
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: want CDs?
* freeflying_ sleep time bye all 
<jpatrick> Riddell: sent
<jpatrick> :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: just for you or do you have a LUG/workplace to hand them out?
<jpatrick> I could go around giving them out
<jpatrick> Gotta a school to pillage as well
<jpatrick> and there's the LoCo group
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, fun!
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, e-mail CC number, or just query
<seth_k|lappy> oh, you'll need my address too
* seth_k|lappy emails
<seth_k|lappy> oh, and you don't want cc number either
<seth_k|lappy> too early here...
<seth_k|lappy> ...can't take humour...
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: e-mail postal address, let me know if it's just for you or if you want a box to hand out
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<seth_k|lappy> sent
<jpatrick> how big are the boxes?
<Riddell> jpatrick: 2kg, about 30cmx15cmx15cm
<jpatrick> woohoo
* seth_k|lappy converts to english units
<seth_k|lappy> whew, 4.5 pounds and a foot by half a foot
<seth_k|lappy> that's a big box
<jpatrick> could leave some at the nearest computer store
<Tonio_> hi all
<seth_k|lappy> college campuses are the best place ever for Linux CDs
<jpatrick> hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: question concerning the profiles in konq
<seth_k|lappy> people like anything free, and lots of them are crazy enough to try a wacky CD with dragons on the front
<Tonio_> do you want the standard toolbar and address bar on the same line ?
<Tonio_> because that causes an issue...
<Tonio_> If I do that, I can't use the "context" toolbar
<Tonio_> that adds buttons of kdpf while browsing a pdf file for example
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes I do
<Riddell> why can't we have a separate context toolbar?
<Riddell> jpatrick: what are the accents in Carrer Del Tur? De Can Pon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that depending of the kpart in use
<Tonio_> the bar will go from empty to full....
<Tonio_> not very easy to place ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: Turo <- accent going to the right
<jpatrick> Riddell: Ponc <- little tail like thing
<jpatrick> wait a tic
<Riddell> cedila :)
<Riddell> acute or grave on the o?
<Riddell> acute goes up
<jpatrick> acute
<Riddell> Davies isn't a very Catalonian sounding name
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's because I'm British
<jpatrick> Riddell: Quarter Welsh, 3/4 English
<wambaugh> morning all
<Tonio_> hum Riddell last question, are we obliged to have the same rc file for all profiles ?
<Tonio_> actually there is only one
<Tonio_> konq-kubuntu.rc
<Tonio_> I think it could be interesting to make a difference between the filemanagement profile and the web browsing one
<Tonio_> don't you ?
<JRe> Tonio_: IIRC, it needs some design modification in Konqueror's code to do so
<JRe> Tonio_: not all parameter are stocked in the profile
<Tonio_> the menu structure is in a file
<Tonio_> but curently, it is the same for all profiles
<Riddell> Tonio_: do play around with it but I suspect that would cause more confusion for users than anything else
<Tonio_> hum........
<Tonio_> options usefull for filebrowsing activated with the filebrowsing profile, but not with the web profile...
<Tonio_> well, that doesn't sound confusing to me
<Tonio_> let's make a test....
<Tonio_> if it is not god, let's forget
<Riddell> JRe, Tonio_: want some CDs?
<Tonio_> Riddell: why not ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: someone's making a http://www.kubuntu-es.org
<JRe> Riddell: yes, with pleasure :)
<Riddell> Tonio_, JRe: e-mail your postal addresses to jriddell@ubuntu.com, say if it just for you or if you want a bunch for LUGs etc
<JRe> Riddell: ok thanks!
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks, I'll do toonight ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: in kubuntu.org/packages the lastest-* ones was that idea from me?
<Riddell> jpatrick: not sure, various people were asking for it
<jpatrick> Riddell: maybe: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2179.0
<jpatrick> lmms: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1280
<Riddell> who is volker loechte?
<Tm_T> never heard
<jjesse> me either
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe mailing lists know him
<Tm_T> nope
<Riddell> he just sent me an e-mail asking for breezy CDs so he must be on this channel!
<Riddell> ah hah, Kabelkasper
<Tm_T> :)
<jjesse> still haven' heard from him
<Tm_T> kaapelijaska
<Riddell> just had to write one of those German double s beta symbols for the first time in my life, quite breaks the flow of joined-up handwriting
<hunger> Riddell: It is not too bad once you get used to it.
<hunger> daniels: I noticed some trouble with some of the X manpages yesterday.
<hunger> daniels: They got moved from man3x to man3 but the .so entries still point to man3x/whatever.
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you accept my lmms? Needs one more MOTU: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1280
<Riddell> jpatrick: there's already an lmms from debian now I'm afraid
<jpatrick> ah too late :(
<jpatrick> you could poke kcontrol-kdmtheme: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1380 :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: maybe we could move it to guidence...
<Riddell> jpatrick: guidance is python stuff only but it is a candidate for being on the CD
<jpatrick> right
<jpatrick> Riddell: I made a mistake in the address
<jpatrick> Riddell: it's "Turo de Can Ponc 3"
<jpatrick> (with the accents)
<Riddell> jpatrick: too late!
<jpatrick> and I'd like a box to share out
<jpatrick> crap
<jpatrick> they'll have to track down a Jonathan Patrick Davies
<jpatrick> better go now
<jpatrick> night guys
<sealne> Riddell: how are venue discussions going?
<Riddell> sealne: discussion seems to have run out but the guy organising it says he's not asking for a vote yet
<Riddell> I think I'll ask why not
<sealne> how's it looking?
<Riddell> people haven't expressed much preference for specific places other than "not US"
<sealne> heh
<sealne> does that include quebec?
<Riddell> no, quebec isn't in the US :)
<sealne> yes i know that :P
<sealne> i've driven past it and i have no intention of going to the us so, i'm fairly certain it isn't in the US :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-11
<teprrr> hello there.. would it be possible to include "focus addressbar on start" patch for konqueror in dapper?
<teprrr> before 3.5.1 release, if possible.. it's pretty annoying atm.
<Tm_T> true
<sebas> OTOH, such a change in a stable release might be even more annoying.
<Riddell> teprrr: where's the patch?
<Riddell> teprrr: if it's in 3.5.1 it's mostly likely 3.5.1 will go into dapper
<teprrr> sebas, such a change? hmm, well, afaik it's always been that the addressbar has gotten the focus on startup
<teprrr> Riddell, yeah, but it'll take some time.. not possible to have this one patch included? would make life a lot easier..
<teprrr> and yes, it's in brach. got there day after the release or so
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, do you have op-granting powers in #kubuntu-offtopic, or do I need to bug nalioth instead?
<sebas> teprrr: It changes behaviour significantly...
<teprrr> it's a one-liner
<sebas> Ow wait ... dapper.
<sebas> Nevermind ... :D
<teprrr> sebas, yeah, it used to work, but now I have to press f6 or move mouse to the addressbar and click it to write the address
<teprrr> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117031 -- there's the patch
* sebas admits that it sucks :)
<Riddell> alt-o works for me
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: think you need to bug nalioth over that one...
<seth_k|lappy> it's a deal
* seth_k|lappy goes to terrorize nalioth
<teprrr> ctrl-o gets the dialog, which isn't a great idea either :/
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: what's up?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: looks like you need to talk to nalioth.  I can 0wn it if needed but it takes time (need to contact freenode)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, no problem
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, polyester got into the archive after a couple rounds of give-back
<seth_k|lappy> anything new you'd like?
<seth_k|lappy> I did another kde-style last night, so I'm free now to do another goodie
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: package kde-hal-device-manager if you like :)
<seth_k|lappy> uh oh, Python crack
<seth_k|lappy> I'll have to get out the manual on that one :) but will give it a try
<Riddell> it's got zero buildsystem and you need to do python things, I'd like to get it into hal proper actu
<Riddell> actually so it may not be worth it
<seth_k|lappy> hmmm
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, I'd say with the amount of reading I'd have to do, for possibly minimal gain... no
<seth_k|lappy> :P
<teprrr> so, are you pushing new packages to dapper atm?
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: why does it suddenly feel like -offtopic is about to get into massive trouble?
<teprrr> like this kde-hal-device-manager? :)
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, that's why I was preemptively asking for ops
<Riddell> teprrr: anything you have we can package :)
<Riddell> although Hobbsee is still working on the asciiquarium screensaver
<Hobbsee> er....yes....sorta...lol
* Hobbsee needs some help with that, at some point
<seth_k|lappy> teprrr, I'm free atm, gimmie something to fulfill the package-crack shakes :)
<Hobbsee> how long do i have to do it?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, just hit me up sometime :)
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: will do - but when i'm awake enough to do anything, you're not here lol!
<teprrr> Riddell, seth_k|lappy, well, this device-manager thingy would be cool to have :)
<Riddell> teprrr: it's on kde-apps
<teprrr> Riddell, any plans getting it into kdesvn?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, sorry, 17 hour time diff :D
<teprrr> Riddell, yes I know, but is there package?
<Riddell> teprrr: I'll try and get it into hal I think
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: well, if you'd catch up with the world lol!  
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, it's 11 am for you isn't it?
<Riddell> no package yet
<teprrr> Riddell, ah. ookay
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, you should be raring to go!
* Hobbsee mutters about people who are so far behind
<Hobbsee> yes, it is
* seth_k|lappy mutters about people who wake up at 11am
* Hobbsee is not a morning person - i'm a night owl
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you wanting kubuntu CDs?
<seth_k|lappy> okay, okay. I admit it, me too.
<Hobbsee> me?  wasnt planning on it, was planning on creating a pbuilder before that
<Hobbsee> hence i can screw up my system with it, and then reinstall with the latest daily cd and test it at the same time
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I have real breezy CDs if you have a lug or anything to hand them out at
* Hobbsee laughs - i wish, but i know of no one who would like one
* Hobbsee knows no one else who runs linux, or would like to, where she lives
<teprrr> oh, btw, why k(m)player isn't packaged for kubuntu?
* Hobbsee goes off to set up a pbuilder
<Riddell> teprrr: probably the mplayer dependency has kept them out of debian
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: fancy investigating?
<teprrr> ah, yes, but it supports xine too, afaik
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, sure, sounds good
<seth_k|lappy> teprrr, this one? http://kmplayer.kde.org/
<teprrr> seth_k|lappy, yup. and http://kplayer.sf.net either isn't in
<seth_k|lappy> teprrr, which one is better
<seth_k|lappy> ?
<seth_k|lappy> or are they simply different? :P
<Riddell> I think one also allows for xine, not sure which
<teprrr> kmplayer can use xine, yes
<teprrr> and it's mainly for embedding into konqueror and other apps
<teprrr> kplayer is standalone app
<seth_k|lappy> right, I think I'll play with kmplayer first
<seth_k|lappy> kpart goodness and all
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell: it can handle gstreamer too
<seth_k|lappy> so we would prefer that, yes?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: oooh!
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: if you tell me it handled gstreamer 0.10 you get a pony
<Hobbsee> hehe, Riddell's getting excited here!
* Hobbsee would prefer a kangaroo
<seth_k|lappy> I already get a pony! for polyester!
* seth_k|lappy pouts
<Hobbsee> you get another one?
<seth_k|lappy> hmm
<Hobbsee> ok, this is the part where my pbuilder broke last time...wonder how it will work this time
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: thinking about before, while this builds, if i'm around in -offtopic, i can op you, but i cant add you to the access list
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, I'm access'd now
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<seth_k|lappy> thanks though :)
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> hey wow!  pbuilder is building properly this time!
* Hobbsee stomps foot and glares at Riddell :P
<Hobbsee> you didnt have to give me such a hard package!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: asciiquarium seems to require libterm-animation-perl which is not packaged, but which is available at http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/K/KB/KBAUCOM/Term-Animation-2.1.tar.gz - what should be done?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, how would ksudoku be in Debian, but not Ubuntu?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: um, erk
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sorry :)
<Hobbsee> i'll forgive you - this time
* Hobbsee tries to stop laughing
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I suggest that unless you want to move straigh onto perl module packaging you just install libterm-animation-perl locally and finish asciiquarium if you can with a note that it needs someone to package that module too
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: depends, how much harder is it to do the perl module packaging as well?  or dont i even want to think about it?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no idea.. I've never packaged one 
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/ksudoku/0.3-3/
<Riddell> failed to build
<Hobbsee> great
<Riddell> fixes welcome :)
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, you want it, or shall I?
<Hobbsee> dont mind, but i'll do it if you help me with it
<seth_k|lappy> you got it
<Hobbsee> seeing as otherwise i wont get too far!
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> ok, it looks like i might just be able to manage this one lol!
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, kmplayer doesn't work with gstreamer0.10 :(
<Hobbsee> no pony for you then, clearly :P
<seth_k|lappy> :'(
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, still about? Hobbsee will have a goodie for you in about 5 minutes
* seth_k|lappy wonders what Riddell's whacked-out sleeping habits are like
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> worse than mine
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it's better not to think about them
<seth_k|lappy> failing Riddell being here, we'll go poke \ sh (space to avoid pinging)
<seth_k|lappy> he likes KDE stuff
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Riddell> hmm?
<seth_k|lappy> haha, he's still here
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, you need to sleep more
<Riddell> tell me about it
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, I helped Hobbsee patch ksudoku, and she's uploading a debdiff
<seth_k|lappy> want to upload it for her? ;)
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> that's if the browsers all stop crashing on me...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: while you're waiting, when's the next flight cd supposed to be?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not too sure, I'll ask kamion tomorrow
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> or i'll go look it up, either way
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: ok, which bits am i uploading?  the usual?
<Riddell> freeflying_: send me your address if you want a big box of kubuntu CDs
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, looks good to me
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, all you need to upload is the debdiff
<Riddell> Hobbsee: look up where?
<freeflying_> Riddell: I'll send you my adrress this afternoon .
<Hobbsee> Riddell: wiki somewhere, thought i saw it before
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: but which stuff to riddell?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, just the link to the bug (Riddell, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ksudoku/+bug/6485)
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, all he needs is the debdiff
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6485
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> well, Riddell https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6485 :P
<seth_k|lappy> I never understood quite how they do it from just a debdiff (easily), but that's all the motu team ever asks for
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee watches as thunderbolts fall from the sky and my computer explodes into a puff of smoke and fire
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: same as any other patch
* Riddell compiles
<Hobbsee> :)
<seth_k|lappy> ah Riddell, so you still have to yoink the source and such
<seth_k|lappy> I thought there was maybe a magic system where you could upload just a debdiff
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: no, apt-get source foo; patch -p0 < foo.debdiff
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, gotcha. That's how I'd do a normal patch, so good to know
<Riddell> looks good, uploading
<Riddell> only issue was not including the beastie URL in the changelog :)
<Hobbsee> eek!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> which?
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, the link to the bug that you filed :P
<Hobbsee> oh
<seth_k|lappy> sorry, I forgot that part
<seth_k|lappy> good job Hobbsee ;)
<Riddell> teprrr: kdebase uploaded with fix you wanted
<Hobbsee> good job to you too!
<seth_k|lappy> lol
<teprrr> Riddell, oh. thanks a lot! :)
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, you'll get mail from katie telling you if it was okay
<Hobbsee> ok
<seth_k|lappy> (if Riddell left your e-mail on it, which I like him to do :P)
<seth_k|lappy> (for me that is)
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> woohoo - spam on my gmail account lol
<seth_k|lappy> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-January/004323.html
<Hobbsee> :D
<teprrr> hmm, how long it take that the package will be available from archive.ubuntu.com?
<seth_k|lappy> teprrr, you can watch the build logs; it'll appear shortly after
<teprrr> oh, where are the logs available?
<Hobbsee> ksudoku's there, it looks like
<seth_k|lappy> teprrr, http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/
<teprrr> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teprrr>   xmkmf: Depends: imake but it is not going to be installed
<teprrr>   xutils: Depends: imake but it is not going to be installed
<teprrr> failed :P
<seth_k|lappy> sounds like a give-back
<seth_k|lappy> it'll just idle in the queue until imake can be installed again
<teprrr> mmkay :p
<Riddell> sounds more like a we need someone to maintain X 
<Hobbsee> sounds scary
<seth_k|lappy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1395 when you have time and don't mind, Riddell. Thanks
<teprrr> klearlook?
<teprrr> ah, gotcha :)
<teprrr> I thought it was klearlooks, but no :)
<seth_k|lappy> nope, it's called klearlook, even though the gtk one is clearlooks. http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31717
<teprrr> yup, googled for it.. it looks way too plastik like but not as cute as plastik :P
<Hobbsee> i rather like it
<seth_k|lappy> teprrr, it resemble the default Gnome theme
<teprrr> seth_k|lappy, yup, I know
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: is there a quick way to find what else hasnt built properly, and needs looking at, like ksudoku did? 
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, I don't know of one. Ask -motu, methinks.
<Hobbsee> ok
<\sh> Hobbsee: buildlogs
<seth_k|lappy> \sh, what's the link for the recent logs? lamont's just has them alphabetically so it's hard to see what is failing
<Hobbsee> \sh: i was more meaning a way to sort the build logs as to what has been packaged properly, and doesnt work yet
<\sh> people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/today.html 
<\sh> this is the lates
<seth_k|lappy> ah, by date!
<seth_k|lappy> thanks \sh
<\sh> people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/byDate/<date in form YYYYMMDD> for past logs
<\sh> Hobbsee: well if something is packaged properly but doesn't work or build means there is something wrong with upstream source
<\sh> Hobbsee: build errors you can see in the buildlogs as well as ftbfs errors of the source..
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  that was what i was looking for, thanks \sh!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you still around?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...idle for an hour, guess not
<freeflying_> Riddell: have a look on today's qt's build log
<freeflying_> Riddell: the qt-immoudle have not been patched 
<spstarr_home> hrm, kicker just died with SIGILL
<spstarr_home> again maximizing kmail and clicking an email does it sometimes ;/
<spstarr_home> #4  0x0830e518 in ?? ()
<spstarr_home> #5  0xb7277d7c in QApplication::internalNotify () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<spstarr_home> #6  0xb7277f6e in QApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<spstarr_home> #7  0xb793c6ad in KApplication::notify () from /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4
<spstarr_home> #8  0xb72087dd in QApplication::sendSpontaneousEvent ()
<spstarr_home>    from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3 <--
<spstarr_home> not useful debug
<Hobbsee> bye all - got to go to work
<SlimG> sorry for interupting in your chat, i was wondering if someone knows if the kubuntu (kde) translation will be moved over to rosetta (launchpad.org)?
<seth_k|lappy> SlimG, much of it already is
<seth_k|lappy> SlimG, there is a patch we include in KDE packages the next time we touch them; it allows the .pot files to be exported to Rosetta for translation.
<seth_k|lappy> so you should start to see some KDE apps available, especially the big popular ones.
<SlimG> i found som kde packages like koffice, but I wasn't alowed to translate it for some reason
<SlimG> does the translation team leader need to accept the translation or is every app in rosetta available for any translator disregarding of status?
<seth_k|lappy> crimsun, do you know? SlimG is trying to translate KDE apps and getting denied.
<crimsun> seth_k|lappy: I don't know offhand; try asking in #ubuntu-devel [in ~6 hours] 
<crimsun> (I have a backlog of ~700 e-mails)
<seth_k|lappy> whoa
<SlimG> when trying to translate koffice dapper i get this: No Translatable Templates Available
<SlimG> im a noob, so this doesn't give me much info :P
* Mez growls at a bug
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping 
<mornfall> good almost noon
<mornfall> i have gotten roughly 0 feedback for the adept alpha...
<mornfall> anything?
<mornfall> hmm, actually, i'll ask again later, will have to go soon
<JRe> mornfall: I am motivated to alpha test adept
<JRe> mornfall: I downloaded it from playground and tried to compile it yesterday
<JRe> mornfall: but runned over an error when ./configure
<JRe> mornfall: apparently, it was because of libtag or libapt-front
<jpatrick> wb allee 
<allee> jpatrick: hi and bye.  Need to prepare lunch ;)
<jpatrick> yum :9
<jpatrick> Riddell: lovely Kleansweep package waiting at REVU: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1404
<Tm_T> always good to notice at morning that shell servers is been rebooted at night
<jpatrick> hi Hobbsee 
<Tm_T> Hobbsee o7
<Hobbsee> hey jpatrick and Tm_T :)
<Hobbsee> night all
<mornfall> JRe: it is in dapper
* mornfall runs to office
<mornfall> laters :)
<Tonio_> hi
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> fine ?
<Riddell> busy busy
<Tonio_> I'm hill, didn't go work today....
<Tonio_> I just woke up
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<jjesse> morning all
<Riddell> freeflying_: how would I give you money for postage?
<Riddell> freeflying_: I don't know how to put money on a credit card
<freeflying_> Riddell: libqt3-mt have not been patched with qt-immodule
<freeflying_> Riddell: I've check the buildlog of todays
<Riddell> freeflying_: debian/patches/kubuntu_01_immodule_unified.dpatch is the patch
<freeflying_> Riddell: But I can not found it in buildlog
<Riddell> freeflying_: hmmmmm... yes...
<freeflying_> Riddell: as for the postage , i'll consult someone in bank , then tell you later
<Tonio_> http://www.lx-networks.de/sticker.php
<Tonio_> hh, very nice ;)
<Riddell> freeflying_: patches were missing from 00list.  very strange, compiling now
<freeflying_> Riddell: have this backport to breezy 
<Riddell> freeflying_: is that a question or a statement?
<freeflying_> Riddell: question
<Riddell> freeflying_: I don't really have time to backport it to breezy.  hasn't someone already done that?
<freeflying_> Riddell:  qt in breezy now have not been patched with qt-immodule yet
<freeflying_> Riddell: it's seem scim-qtimm will not be included in dapper 
<Riddell> freeflying_: why will it not be in dapper?
<freeflying_> Riddell: upstream freeze will come Jan, 19
<Riddell> freeflying_: still two weeks to go :)
<freeflying_> Riddell: you've said you would have a investigation about skim , and how about it 
<Riddell> freeflying_: I'm compiling qt with qt-immodule now, what else do I need to do?
<freeflying_> Riddell: I've talked with you about skim as default CJK input method 
<freeflying_> Riddell: you told me you would have a investigation 
<Riddell> freeflying_: we need to get scim into main, then get skim into main
<Riddell> freeflying_: the trouble with that is that none of the people who can do that know how to use CJK
<Riddell> but I think if enough users point out it's important it can be done
<freeflying_> Riddell:  where shall we do it , a poll in forum or users ml or devel ml
<Riddell> freeflying_: maybe at a technical board meeting
<Riddell> freeflying_: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/205
<Riddell> jan 17th
<freeflying_> Riddell:  Sh we add it to agenda
<freeflying_> s/Sh/shall
<Riddell> freeflying_: yes, do.  then bring the whole ubuntu-cn community to the meeting and ask to have scim and skim in main
<freeflying_> Riddell: got it , I;ll invite all cjk locoteam here . hmm
<freeflying_> Riddell: thx
<Riddell> freeflying_: thanks for working on this, we need your help to get it happening
<freeflying_> Riddell: if kubuntu support chinese better , there will be more and more people in chinese can use it 
<Riddell> yes :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I should get some of those :)
<Tonio_> I asked for 10 each....
<Tonio_> Riddell: just wondering, isn't the commercial use of the logo forbidden without canonical permission ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, good point, it is a trademark
<Tonio_> yup
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, we'll buy some then we'll sue them :)
<Tonio_> note that he isn't gonna become billionaire with this
<Tonio_> Riddell: hahaha
* Tonio_ just dreaming
<Tonio_> imagine one of those provided with the shipped cds...
<Tonio_> would be nice ;)
<Tonio_> but expensive, so....
<jjesse> what are you guys talking about?
<Riddell> http://www.lx-networks.de/sticker.php
<Tonio_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=162786#p162786
<Tonio_> here are some photos
<Tonio_> I really like the concept
<Tonio_> Riddell: back to konq profiles
<Tonio_> I've finished the menus, and now working on the toolbars
<Tonio_> no problem wor you if there are two toolbars on two line ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: for file manager and web browsing we shoudl have only 1 toolbar
<Riddell> if kpdf uses a second that's fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is I didn't find a solution to display tat second bar only when a kpart is used....
<Tonio_> it is display, whenever empty, or not displayed at all
<Tonio_> so if you now an option that allows this....
<Tonio_> another solution is to have that bar on the same line....
<Tonio_> but it wouldn't feet nice without a big resolution...
<Tonio_> let me show you a screenshot
<freeflying_> Riddell: have you got my post address?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture3.png
<Tonio_> here is the result when I'm supposedly browsing a pdf file
<Tonio_> the result is nice
<Tonio_> but....
<Tonio_> http://planetemu.net/temp/capture4.png
<Tonio_> here is what is shown by default..... the kpart used to browsed html is merged too....
<Tonio_> so by the way, using two bars, one with back, next, home + the merged part, and another one with the address bar and search engine, is certainly more convenient
<Tonio_> the other solution is too not merge and keep it as it is actually
<Tonio_> on breezy
<Tonio_> Riddell: and here is another solution : http://planetemu.net/temp/capture5.png
<Tonio_> not what you expect but probably better than the other one if we wanna keep the kpart integration to menus....
<Tonio_> now you decide, you're the boss ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I say keep the current way and just don't have the toolbar buttons for pdfs
<Riddell> which isn't idea I know
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> note that it isn't only for pdfs, but for gzip files, images etc.....
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> not very important for the web profile
<Tonio_> but for filemanagement, I think it is a big miss not to have that....
<Riddell> Tonio_: when happens if we remove all the buttons from capture4 so it's empty by default?
<Tonio_> let me show you
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://planetemu.net/temp/capture7.png
<Tonio_> here it is
<Tonio_> by emptying the khtmlpart kpart, I can get this
<Tonio_> not very, very nice, but it could be a compromise
<Tonio_> the ideal thing would be to dissable the khtmlkpart, but I don't think that's possible
<Tonio_> I personnaly dislike capture7 renderring
<Riddell> yuck
<Tonio_> another solution would be to play with two rc files
<Riddell> isn't there some way to get it to not display that empty toolbar?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, because it depends the kparts installed on the system
<Tonio_> it merges them automacitally depending the context
<Tonio_> for example the kget kpart is merged for me because I have it installed...
<Tonio_> what would be empty for me would be empty for another guy etc...
<Tonio_> solution -> indexing all kparts and set a configuration for all of them ;)
<Tonio_> another wolution would be to play with two rc files
<Tonio_> one limited for webbrosing
<Tonio_> the other, more advanced, for filemanagement
<Tonio_> that would feet the menus on two lines, when only one is used with webbrosing
<Tonio_> but I dunno if that's possible....
<Tonio_> to me the rc file is the same for all profiles
<Riddell> it's possible it's just not reliable since I often start the webbrowsing konqueror to view files
<Tonio_> pkay...
<Riddell> also the session restore bug would stop it working across sessions
<Tonio_> s/pkay/okay
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tonio_> may I ask a few (non geeks) personns their feeling ?
<Riddell> I'm enclined to keep everything simple and just not display the buttons, I don't think i've had any complaints about it in breezy
<Tm_T> anyone have tried Zeta livecd 1.1?
<Riddell> sure, ask around 
<Tm_T> looks like they crippled dhcp in it
<Riddell> the window menu though I've had complaints about
<Tonio_> the problem is, "does simplification implies loosing functionnalities ?"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can remove the options there, no problem
<Tonio_> It is simplified actually, but I can place it's options on the other menus
<Tonio_> Riddell: I personnaly had complains with breezy concerning personns that had already use konq or hoary before
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course new users are okay, they don't know what is potentially usefull and missing, so............
<Tonio_> aka: the girl you didn't have to time to fall in love with will not miss you ;)
<Tonio_> evidence ;)
<Tonio_> but if you've seen it once, hard to do without her ^^
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> the functions are all available from the menu but I agree loosing stuff like zoom on pdfs in the toolbars is a pain
<Tonio_> that's my problem :)
<Tonio_> or arkalso.....
<Tonio_> how many times did I double click a tar.gz file
<Tonio_> and then I had to go back to the upper level to right click on it....
<Tonio_> that's a pain
<Tonio_> you have the options available on the "view" menu, but, well, it is :
<Tonio_> - non logic to have that in "view"
<Tonio_> - not very convenient to use....
<Tonio_> I will discuss that toonight with a few people and let you know the global feeling
<Tonio_> then you decide :)
<Riddell> ok, thanks
<Tonio_> no problem ;) just wanna help ^^
<JRe> mornfall: adept crash
<JRe> mornfall: when I try to fetch the updates
<JRe> mornfall: (adept compiled on breezy)
<mornfall> wibble
<mornfall> JRe: which adept version?
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't like joel bah :P
<JRe> mornfall: the one from dapper
<JRe> mornfall: but maybe it's an issue with breezy backporting
<hunger> Is anyone having problems with dappers ksysguard? Cpufreq is not reported for me there for a while now.
<JRe> i rebuilt apt, libapt-front,tagcoll
* hunger wonders whether to file a bug about this or not.
<mornfall> JRe: backtrace somewhere?
<JRe> mornfall: err no it does not launch anymore because of debtags wich FTBFS
<JRe> (on breezy)
<mornfall> it doesn't launch because of debtags?
<mornfall> wha
<JRe> mornfall: now it does not install anymore
<JRe> mornfall: debtags don't build from dapper
<JRe> mornfall: and i can't no more install the one from breezy because of apt
<JRe> (I backported the apt from dapper inbreezy)
<Riddell> mornfall: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=21951 if you're looking for adept crashes
<Riddell> mornfall: you have e-mail
<JRe> mornfall: in short i will be soon forced to downgrade everything ;)
<Riddell> JRe: you could upgrade to dapper
<JRe> Riddell: it's not to unstable ATM? i am in exam session
<mornfall> Riddell: a new one? not seeing it
<mornfall> another useless backtrace bah
<mornfall> Riddell: with joel i was referring to the fwd
<mornfall> specs suck
<mornfall> and joel apparently ate all the world's knowledge
<mornfall> how am i supposed to write down detailed functionality of the damn thing
<Riddell> JRe: it's really quite stable
<jjesse> what about the adept guide that soemoene on the doc team wrote a couple of months back? does that help or does it now need a lot of updates?
<mornfall> exams, don't remind me of exams
<Tm_T> exams...
<Tm_T> should do couple of tens this spring
<mornfall> jjesse: is there some more recent version than i have?
<mornfall> Tm_T: wha
<jjesse> mornfall: nope
<mornfall> ewgh
<mornfall> i have 7
<mornfall> jjesse: it's not very helpful... it wasn't very helpful for 1.0 either though
<Tm_T> mornfall: yes, my bad I was sick when they were earlier
<jjesse> mornfall: complete rewrite?
<mornfall> tens of exams for a single term??
<mornfall> jjesse: possibly not complete, but not trivial either
<jjesse> mornfall: is adept at a point that we can start re-writing things? a lot going to change before dapper?  
<jjesse> mornfall: should we include it in dapper or work to get it upstream?
<mornfall> jjesse: ideally, it would go into kde svn...
<mornfall> jjesse: ideally for me that is
<mornfall> jjesse: as for state of matters, the main interface is not going to change much, but i'd probably avoid making screenshots or such
<mornfall> jjesse: the interface principles should however stay close to what they currently are
<jjesse> mornfall: then i will approach the orginal author again about re-writing/updating it and getting it into kde sv
<jjesse> svn.
<mornfall> jjesse: i think that the most important part is to document the "hidden" features -- those that are not readily "obvious" to the user
<jjesse> mornfall: ok
<mornfall> the current guide has lots of quite obvious stuff in it, IMO
<jjesse> i haven't looked at it since it was first created/changed
<jjesse> so i would have to relook at it.
<jjesse> i contacted the author to see if he was still interested
<mornfall> okey, thanks
<mornfall> Riddell: i am redoing the spec
<Riddell> mornfall: good luck
<mornfall> Riddell: round one saved
<mornfall> Riddell: second round saved
<mornfall> Riddell: feel free to add use scenarios, just try to keep them not-overly-silly :-)
<mornfall> i'll go home now
<mornfall> laters :)
<Riddell> ooh, lots of spec
<Riddell> Lathiat: is the plan with avahi to have avahi daemon installed by default but turned off by default or just not installed?
<jjesse> allee: ping 
<allee> jjesse: pong
<jjesse> allee: are you using qemu and if so do you networking working correctly?
<allee> jjesse: heh, I saw your post ;)  I want the same thing as you.  Because I had only 64K connection I didn't test anymore.
<jjesse> allee: if i install/create a dapper install and then do a sudo qemu -hda dapper.img i can't get an address from dhcp
<jjesse> on my local lan
<jjesse> :(
<allee> jjesse: do you use the building or an external dhcp server?
<jjesse> allee: external dhcp server, my LAN has a dhcp server 
<jjesse> allee: that i want to use, so i can get out to the internet to update etc
<allee> I plan to use guidegod to route the tun0. This works when I route my second laptop via the dialup on the first laptop. so I don't see a reason why it shoud not work with tun0 instead of eth0
<allee> jjesse: the dhcp requests of qemu are send and seen on the tun0 interface.  So a dhcp server connected via lan to eth0 will not see them
<allee> jjesse: you need a local on or a dhcp forwarder (or use the qemu buildin one)
<jjesse> allee: is that with the -user-net option?
<allee> jjesse: I only read about the build-in dhcp server.  I don't know how to activate him.  A look at qemu man page did not help :(
<jjesse> allee: the users forum hasn't been very helpful, which is why i was trying to approach it through the group
<allee> jjesse: at least the dhcp server isn't enalbed by default because a breezy install got no dhcp responce
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<raphink> Riddell: did you upload kalcul after advocating it?
<Riddell> raphink: nope
<raphink> Riddell: could you do it?
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> raphink: ok, but not just now am busy, please poke me if I don't get round to it todayish
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<\sh> raphink: which one?
<raphink> \sh: kalcul
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1412
<\sh> una momenta :)
<raphink> \sh: I talked with Isaac about wesnoth this morning
<raphink> \sh: he said he was packaging wesnoth again and I insisted on him merging both patches
<\sh> raphink: so we can sync it in the future
<raphink> \sh: he'll work out the amd64 stuff at the same time, but not the way you did it it seems
<raphink> and you weren't there at the time
<\sh> raphink: well...for sure he is doing it another way...why should it be easy
<raphink> oops
<\sh> raphink: well...for sure he is doing it another way...why should it be easy
<raphink> \sh: hehe
<raphink> \sh: weel it seems he had begun to work on it before I asked him to merge it
<\sh> then he must be faster :)
<raphink> \sh: I took this opportunity to tell him how we work in Ubuntu
<raphink> since he was telling me I could have fixed the -t switch stuff once and for all in my package
<raphink> ;)
<\sh> raphink: uploaded
<raphink> I explained him how we work in merging packages and that we both gain in working together instead of duplicating work ;)
<raphink> thanks \sh :)
<raphink> \sh: this one has spent a long time on REVU, but it's up at last :)
<\sh> i archived it now
<raphink> thanks much :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Tonio_> Riddell: just discussing the profiles and I got a good idea from a windows user ;)
<\sh> ok laters...
<raphink> it seems konq-encrypt-menu got lost on the way
<raphink> somewhere between REVU and NEW
<raphink> or between NEW and the repos
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> raphink: I've not uploaded it I don't think
<raphink> well version 0.1 was uploaded
<raphink> but then 0.3 was uploaded again
<raphink> without 0.1 having been approved yet
<raphink> that was two weeks ago or so
<raphink> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1297
<Riddell> hmm
<raphink> sistpoty uploaded 0.3
<raphink> and dholbach had uploaded 0.1
<raphink> and none got in
<raphink> :s
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay....
<Riddell> they probably didn't change the changelog address so katie output got lost
<Tonio_> I asked several personns, some of them never used konq or linux
<Tonio_> explaining the problem of missing buttons in the actual profile, and the fact that konq has to many options
<raphink> Riddell: what is there to do then?
<Tonio_> according to many, the best compromise would be that :
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture4.png
<raphink> according to how many Tonio_ ?
<Tonio_> 6 personns, 4 where prefering this one
<raphink> ok
<Tonio_> 2 where prefering http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture5.png
<Riddell> Tonio_: yuck
<Tonio_> the the solution, actual one + a second bar behind...
<Tonio_> I personnally prefer capture5.png
<Riddell> 5 is just the KDE default
<Riddell> too many buttons, too much space taken up
<Tonio_> Riddell: well no, there are less buttons, I removed many
<raphink> I like 5
<Tonio_> five is like the default, but with many buttons removed
<Tonio_> 4 and 5 have exactly the same buttons number
<Tonio_> just the place is different
<raphink> I tend to use something like 4 on my comp
<Tonio_> I was just reported by jre, raphink  and many personns on kubuntu-fr that the context buttons where really missing in the filemanagement profile
<raphink> but somehow upsidedown
<Tonio_> raphink could confirm his opinion :)
<raphink> well what I miss the most is the window menu for sure
<raphink> I don't mind so much losing buttons cause I can add them easily
<Tonio_> raphink: the window menu will maybe be removed
<raphink> but losing a menu in an app is not easy 
<Tonio_> but most of it's options will be in "view"
<Tonio_> raphink: it is not technically easy to add the context buttons options
<Tonio_> if the bar is hidden, like actually, you cannot add them easilly
<raphink> a windows user here tells me he prefers 5
<Tonio_> only a geek can ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: did you show him the actual profile ?
<Tonio_> he need that to compare also
<raphink> yes
<raphink> oh no
<raphink> I can't show him the default kubuntu one
<raphink> I don't have it installed
<raphink> I'd get crazy with so few options ;)
<Tonio_> hum, it is convenient while briwsing the web
<Tonio_> but just as an example, the zoom options while reading a pdf on the net are really missing
<Tonio_> the ark options while browsing a tgz file too
<raphink> yes
<raphink> the zoom options get me nuts
<Tonio_> same for the gwenview buttons while opening an image
<raphink> sometimes I just go back and right click to open it manually in a separate kpdf
<raphink> just to be able to zoom
<Tonio_> raphink: exactly what I do
<raphink> Tonio_: I for one can't stand gwenview
<raphink> I use kuickshow as my default viewer
<Tonio_> so the compromise is according to me to simplify the menus
<raphink> it's just lighter, faster, more convenient
<raphink> although it's not embed in konqueror
<Tonio_> and do like the actual one + the context toolbar
<Tonio_> the only problem is where to put it
<Tonio_> raphink: between 4 and 5, what would you prefer ?
<raphink> hard to tell
<Riddell> breezy users please test http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kpdf_3.4.3-0ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<raphink> I'd say 4, upside down ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing
* raphink is not a breezy user, and even less a kde 3.4.3 user
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, installed on my laptop that doesn't have kde 3.5
<Tonio_> seems to work
<Tonio_> are there specific thing to look at ?
<Tonio_> raphink: concerning gwenwiew, I was using showimg
<Tonio_> very, very good
<Tonio_> but not very stable
<raphink> ok
* raphink is going to merge k3b
<Riddell> Tonio_: just needs to be tested with all the PDFs you have lying around to make sure I haven't broken anything
<Tonio_> Riddell: 10 files tested, no pb
<Tonio_> let me test more
<Tonio_> seems good Riddell 
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-12
<Riddell> Tonio_: great thanks
<Lathiat> Riddell: not installed i beleive
<Lathiat> Riddell: at thi sstage
<Riddell> Lathiat: do you know why that is?
<Lathiat> Riddell: because i've yet to implement the stuff to allow you to enable/disable interfaces and that sortof thing
<Lathiat> riddel: i mean i guess it could be disabled from /etc/default or something
<Riddell> Lathiat: what would that require?
<Riddell> isn't it a GUI to edit /etc/default/avahi or something?
<Lathiat> by /etc/default/avahi i mean a simple START=no|yes and then a gui yeh
<Riddell> or can't the runlevel editor do it?
<Lathiat> or that
<Lathiat> doens't seem to be how people tradiontally do it tho
<Lathiat>  /etc/default seems popular
<Riddell> Lathiat: and do you plan to implement that at all?
<Lathiat>  /etc/default stuff?
<Riddell> that and the GUI stuff
<Lathiat> making that part of it work is easy, quick modification to the init script
<Lathiat> the gui h adnt thought on yet
<Lathiat> i mean if people like that idea i'm happy to do it
<Riddell> shouldn't be hard to make a guildance module for it
<Riddell> guidance
<Lathiat> that dbe somethign cool for me to do having ot played witha ny of that
<Lathiat> might look at that tonight
<Riddell> Lathiat: and avahi is built without the qt4 bindings for now yes?
<seth_k|lappy> heya Hobbsee, how's your day today? :)
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: all right - i still dont understand some of those errors on those logs though - as far as i can see, the dependancies that are causing various packages to fail are in dapper!  i see them with apt-cache search!
<Hobbsee> so i'm kinda confused
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, then the dependencies probably aren't installable
<Hobbsee> ah, didnt check that
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, try installing the package it fails on, on your system, and see if you can
<Hobbsee> will do
<Hobbsee> now i've got to go find out what they were lol!
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: ok, well gstreamer0.10 should build - check installs just fine here
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh becaue qt4 is in universe atm
<crimsun> it's in dapper, so there should be no need to checkinstall gst0.10
<crimsun> in fact gst0.10.1 is in
<Hobbsee> wonder why the daily logs said it failed.  oh well
<seth_k|lappy> how's that email backlog coming, crimsun? ;)
<crimsun> I've cleared it
<seth_k|lappy> nice
<crimsun> so much to do, lectures start next week, and I have a proposal to finish
<seth_k|lappy> \sh_away, btw, speedcrunch was already packaged b/c Riddell uploaded it but didn't archive ;)
<seth_k|lappy> (didn't archive my REVU upload that is)
<seth_k|lappy> \sh_away, it was a new version though (beta2 vs. beta1). Thanks for poking :)
<Riddell> could someone check this for sanity?  http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde-hal-device-manager/kde-hal-device-manager_0.2.tar.gz
<Riddell> seth has a date?  ooh!
<Riddell> hmm, seth and hobbsee went away at the same time...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ksudoku failed http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/ksudoku/0.3-3/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no way!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's no way that's the latest version that i sent you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: debdiff and the version i have here says that was changed
<Hobbsee> Riddell: for some reason, ksudoku_0.3-3 was tested, not ksudoku_0.3-3ubuntu1, which was my version
<Riddell> Subject: ksudoku_0.3-3ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED
<Riddell> very strange
<Hobbsee> very
<Hobbsee> because i definetly fixed that bug in it!
<Riddell> universe/games/ksudoku_0.3-3ubuntu1: Dep-Wait by buildd+rothera [-:uncompiled] 
<Riddell>   Dependencies: xlibmesa-gl-dev
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ok, I think it needs a manual clear of that to get it to build
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do i do that?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I need to poke infinity who is incharge of the buildds
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ok, anything i can do about it, or is it a job for the people higher up instead?
<Hobbsee> back in a min
<Riddell> Hobbsee: inifinity says he's sent it back to the buildd so just watch the build logs for it to appear now
<Riddell> 03:00 < Riddell> Hobbsee: inifinity says he's sent it back to the buildd so just watch the build logs for it to appear now
<Hobbsee> ok, cool :)
* Hobbsee is trying out xfce while waiting
<Hobbsee> weird, this is...
<\sh> what?
<Riddell> xfce presumably
<Hobbsee> xfce, sorry
<Riddell> a window manager marketed as a desktop environment
<Hobbsee> i'm fully appreciating just how easy kde is to use, seeing this
<Hobbsee> :D
<\sh> xfce is a deskop env
<Hobbsee> i realise that - maybe i should have said xubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> \sh: if you class window manager + panel as a desktop envirnment then fvwm becomes one too
<\sh> Riddell: well...it's for low end computers :)
<Riddell> yeah, except you still have to start up firefox if you want to browse the web and k3b if you want to burn CDs...
<Hobbsee> but hey, even firefox's getting faster!
<Riddell> libchipcard, libaqbanking and kmymoney2 all uploaded, hopefully they'll have sorted themselves out by bed, I'm off to sleep
<Hobbsee> night Riddell!
<Hobbsee> it's only 4am there isnt it?  
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, good evening :) I got \sh to give +1 on kde-style-klearlook, just needs your blessing now ;) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1395
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: i think Riddell went to bed...
<seth_k|lappy> Hobbsee, but he'll see it in the morning
<Hobbsee> true
* mornfall resurfaces
<flosoft> hey
<flosoft> was there a Package update that disabled PCM sound?
<jpatrick> er..
<flosoft> my Line etc. works
<flosoft> but no sounds from KDE or Amarok ...
<crimsun> paste the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'' onto pastebin
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i started from scratch, did it by hand - will see if i can get a package for testing :)
<crimsun> Hobbsee: k
<flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/494719
<flosoft> it lists a 3rd soundcard which isn't in the PC anymore
<crimsun> flosoft: in a Konsole, amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on
<flosoft> still no sound
<flosoft> it is only the PCM which doesn't work
<crimsun> flosoft: are you using the sb live?
<flosoft> yes
<crimsun> flosoft: what if you mute 'Line'?
<flosoft> same
<crimsun> and mute 'Sigmatel Output Bias'?
<flosoft> ah found it
<flosoft> it was digital out etc.
<crimsun> as long as it works.
<freeflying_> Riddell: ping
<freeflying_> Riddell: today's qt have not been patched with qt-immodule yet 
* Hobbsee waves to freeflying_ while building
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> :)
* jpatrick wonders what he could do now
<Hobbsee> more packages?
<jpatrick> of what? :)
<Hobbsee> sure we can find you some...
<jpatrick> KleanSweep thought me never to use cdbs
<Hobbsee> there's a whole lot on the wiki under kubuntu suggested packages
<jpatrick> I did KMyMoney2 a while ago
<jpatrick> Yes!! New YaKuake!!
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: got a couple of guys in -offtopic who are eager for that lol
<jpatrick> what YaKuake?
<Hobbsee> yes
<freeflying_> anyone have interesting on yzis
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: wait it's not a new release
<jpatrick> the verison numbers are the same
<jpatrick> next program...
* Hobbsee wasnt watching that - i just saw it was done, and in revu
<jpatrick> that was the fix I made for Malone #3209
<Hobbsee> if you really wanted, you could tell me why i'm getting an error, attempting to build kradio...
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.com/494722
<jpatrick> what patch are you trying to apply?
<Hobbsee> it was one already there in a previous release - it definetly exists
* Hobbsee doesnt know what sort of info to give you to answer your question
<jpatrick> like whats in the patch?
* jpatrick grabs the lastest smb4k
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6741 is the contents of the patch
<jpatrick> can't you remove it?
<Hobbsee> got no idea - i'm very new to all this
<jpatrick> try without the patch
<Hobbsee> just remove that file, and the other that is in the debian/patches?
<jpatrick> depends on what it is
<Hobbsee> other file just points to the patch file, it looks like
<Hobbsee> ie, contains 10-configure
<jpatrick> remove if you ask me
<Hobbsee> yep, will try :)
* jpatrick should be doing homework but packaging is much more fun
<hunger> Hobbsee: commenting out the line in 00list should suffice.
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: homework is to be ignored - unless it's maths
<Hobbsee> otherwise you can safely ignore it :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: Make sure to have the patches all unapplied before doing so.
<Hobbsee> hunger: how would one go about doing that?
<hunger> or wait... if you do not delete the patch itself it might work.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: it's Spanish :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: That is a bit of a problem:-) There is no defined way of doing that.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ignore it - you wont remember it anyway...lol :P
<Hobbsee> ah
<hunger> Hobbsee: depends on how the packager implemented dpatch.
<Hobbsee> ooh!  well it got further than it did before!  i assume it will error out if the patch wasnt taken out correctly?
<Hobbsee> right
<hunger> s/implemented/used/
<jpatrick> Riddell: new smb4k in REVU, upload requested :P
<Hobbsee> hunger: jpat|away: it seemed to build OK without the patch :)
<jpat|away> Hobbsee: great
<Hobbsee> uploading
<jpat|away> okay I really hate XP
<jpat|away> the screen's flipped 90 degrees
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jpat|away> that's a sister's laptop I'm on about
<hunger> Hobbsee: Nice!
<Hobbsee> very!
<Hobbsee> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1419
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I wish I was an MOTU (KDE)
<Hobbsee> so you could review it?
<jpatrick> yeah
<hunger> jpatrick: That is the superior graphics from XP:-) Wait a couple of month and we will have patched such junk onto X as well.
<jpatrick> hunger: I don't know how the thing did it
<Hobbsee> night all
<jpatrick> cya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: someday you will, i hope
<jpatrick> well I'm applying for Ubuntu membership
<Hobbsee> ooh good!
<jpatrick> first gotta fix this laptop
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kick it :P works wonders
* hunger found formatting all partitions to work wonders (if they are not my own). The people the stuff belongs to never pointed any more trouble with their machines out to me afterwards, so I assume they never had any problems with their computers ever again.
<jpatrick> hunger: my problem: http://img484.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujo9wt.png
<hunger> jpatrick: Strange language... but what is wrong besides that?
<jpatrick> it's Spanish
<jpatrick> it's the screen rotated 90 degrees
<hunger> jpatrick: Hmmm. Didn't notice, but then I am a absolute looser when it comes to languages.... my wife handles those nasty people issues;-)
<jpatrick> Dunno how to rotate it back
<jpatrick> in Kubuntu a simple: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would do it
<hunger> jpatrick: In XP it is as simple as ticking some box hidden in some dialog hidden in some config thingy.
<hunger> jpatrick: That is why XP is supposed to be user friendly.
<jpatrick> hmmm
<hunger> jpatrick: It hiddes all those nasty settings from you, so you can not mess things up!
<jpatrick> If only it wasn't in Spanish..
<hunger> jpatrick: You do not speak spanish?
<jpatrick> I do
<jpatrick> I just never use XP (except for schhol)
<Riddell> what am I doing wrong with qt's dpatch thingy?!
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: plz check today's buildlog for qt
<Riddell> freeflying: something funny is going on and it's not applying the patch.  this is why I don't use dpatch
<freeflying> Riddell: seems you shall upload again .hmm
<jpatrick> Riddell: want some volunteers for KDE 3.5.1 packages?
<Riddell> freeflying: I need to work out what I'm doing wrong then I'll upload again, sorry
<Riddell> jpatrick: in a couple of weeks time yes
<freeflying> Riddell: I can wait for a whole week .
<jpatrick> but won't the UpstreamReleaseFreeze be before than?
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1422
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, we'll just have to ask for an exception which I think will be OK but we'll see closer to the time
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, I'll look at it today
<freeflying> Riddell: maybe we can use uming and ukai without xdelta 
<Riddell> freeflying: what is xdelta?
<freeflying> uming and ukai dependent on it now 
<freeflying> Riddell: A diff utility which works with binary files
<mornfall> xdelta -> binary delta compressor
<freeflying> Riddell: anything need we do for CJK support 
<mornfall> not overly efficient
<mornfall> vdelta algorthm gives better results IIRC
<mornfall> ah and check out bsdiff
<mornfall> they use qsufsort --> much better results
<Riddell> I need to go out, freeflying if you want to compile qt yourself with immodule just get the sources and add the patch names to 00list
<JRe> Riddell: I am currently developing a Simple Backup System for KDE. I think it will be ready before Dapper
<JRe> Riddell: (like Konserve but improved a lot)
<JRe> Riddell: it would be cool if you tell me what do you think of it and if you're interessted to have such an app in dapper
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/keep/wiki/Screenshots
* jpatrick takes a look
<jpatrick> JRe: nice :)
<JRe> jpatrick: thanks :)
<jpatrick> Looks way better than Konverse
<JRe> jpatrick: yes I try to make it as simple as possible
<JRe> jpatrick: put it even have advanced functionnalities
<JRe> jpatrick: (for example using librsync and only sotre diff)
<jpatrick> should I package the lastest one or is it in heavy development?
<JRe> jpatrick: now wait a little
<JRe> jpatrick: I am finilizing v2
<JRe> (0.2.0)
<JRe> jpatrick: which will be the first usable version
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> I wish I could do C++ (Qt/KDE) development
<JRe> jpatrick: you should it's not that hard
<JRe> jpatrick: QT is an awesome lib
<JRe> jpatrick: it lead C++ to be almost as simple as Java ;)
<jpatrick> JRe: I'm stilling read C++ GUI Programming with Qt3 by Blanchette
<freeflying> JRe: upstreame freeze date will e at Jan 19th 
<JRe> freeflying: so I need to release a version before that date, right ?
<JRe> jpatrick: try also the KDE Programme Book; it also rocks
<freeflying> JRe: as early as you can 
<jpatrick> freeflying: he doesn't have to
<jpatrick> JRe: such as? :)
<JRe> jpatrick: it's quite possible :)
<JRe> jpatrick: i am on holydays next week so I think I will make it ;)
<jpatrick> JRe: if we do what we're doing with Guidance - you have plenty of time
<jpatrick> freeflying, JRe: as long as Keep isn't considered upstream
<JRe> jpatrick: I think it will available on other distro (tough Kubuntu is my primary target =) )
<freeflying> jpatrick: after all Keep in't in dapper now 
<jpatrick> JRe: Vous connaissez un livre sur la programmation de KDE?
<JRe> jpatrick: yes; there is one in the ubuntu repository
<jpatrick> really?
<JRe> jpatrick: yeah and it kick ass
* jpatrick looks
<JRe> jpatrick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/doc/ebook-dev-kde20
<jpatrick> KDE _2_ development
<jpatrick> a bit old.... ?
<JRe> jpatrick: yeah but some part are still actuals
<jpatrick> but who cares :P
<JRe> jpatrick: and it's a great entry point to start kde development
<JRe> jpatrick: and it's free :)
<jpatrick> how did it get into multiverse...
<JRe> jpatrick: dunnow, but how is it possible that you're speaking french so well ?
<jpatrick> JRe: I'm getting it
<jpatrick> JRe: I know a bit of French (studied it for 4 years)
<JRe> ok :)
<jpatrick> and I live next door to France :)
<JRe> jpatrick: the book is cool. it even explain the kde autotool system IIRC
<jpatrick> where does it install to?
<JRe> jpatrick: england or deutshland ?
<jpatrick> Spain
<JRe> jpatrick: try /usr/share/doc/ebook-dev-kde20
<jpatrick> (tho I am from England)
<JRe> jpatrick: ok I used to live in spain
<JRe> jpatrick: two years ago
<jpatrick> cool
<jpatrick> wow
<jpatrick> big book
<JRe> jpatrick: yeah I love that country :)
<JRe> jpatrick: I told you it's great one
<jpatrick> JRe: I do have a few problems with C++, like: I still don't quite understand how pointers work :s
<jpatrick> but I think I'll soon figure it out
<jpatrick> JRe: Spain's great but I wanted some snow :)
<JRe> jpatrick: i had it some in madrid, i went skying
<JRe> jpatrick: yeah pointer are very disturbing
<jpatrick> None in Catalonia (except for the mountains)
<JRe> jpatrick: and it's true that c++ is the worse oriented object ever
<JRe> language
<jpatrick> I'm brushing up on Python for Kubuntu Express
<JRe> jpatrick: python is quite cool, but many kde technologies are not available with it (like kconfigxt
<jpatrick> wait - brb
<jpatrick> okay; I'm back now
<jpatrick> JRe: "khello.cpp:8: warning: __comp_ctor  is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kde/kapplication.h:205)" <- is that bad?
<\sh> Riddell: did you make an update to your sources, using kde stuff now for kde hal device manager? :)
<sebas> What was the problem anyway?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sebas> I've kdewidgets in qt-designer, IIRC.
<Riddell> sebas: hmm?
<Riddell> sebas: if you use kdewidgets with python in qt designer the pyuic doesn't include the right stuff
<\sh> Riddell: read my last blog article :) it explains what you have to do :)
<\sh> the uic compiler for python-kde3 is kdepyuic
<\sh> there are as well some example stuff mentioned from kpybt :)
<jpat|away> \sh: nice
<\sh> what?
<jpatrick> the thing on kdepyuic
<\sh> oh that...well it bugged me a long time ago :)
<jpatrick> hmm... Riddell mentions Ruby...
<jpatrick> I found that to be too slow
<\sh> because debian didn't package it in times of hoary and breezy..so I had to find out by myself that there is something like this in python-kde3
<jpatrick> Python's far nice than Ruby if you ask me
<Riddell> \sh: aah, which package is that in?
<\sh> i don't know ruby..
<\sh> Riddell: python-kde3-dev
<\sh> shermann@amd64-home:~$ apt-file search kdepyuic
<\sh> python-kde3-dev: usr/bin/kdepyuic
<\sh> i should think about moving it to python-kde3-tools
<\sh> ok going out for a bit...need some walking
<mornfall> Riddell: what's the current status wrt my spec?
<jpatrick> weird
<jpatrick> KDE Hal Device Manager picks up a 'speaker sound thing'
<jpatrick> but KInfoCenter doesn't
<jpatrick> hey DoeRayMe 
<DoeRayMe> hey, how r ya?
<jpatrick> fine
<Tm_T> yankee...
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ouch
<Tm_T> =)
* Tm_T is in evil mood
<\sh> where is anthony mercatante?
<Tm_T> home?
<jpatrick> \sh: not here
<\sh> I just uploaded his prozilla deb
<Tm_T> jpatrick: two spart asses? =)
<Tm_T> smart even
<jpatrick> \sh: could you look at my smb4k? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1424
<\sh> I'm going down the list while I'm eating pizza :)
<jpatrick> yum.....
<\sh> woops
<\sh> where is tiber
<\sh> Riddell: where did aaron get his kubuntu cds?
<teprrr> \sh, prolly from that company behind ubuntu?
<\sh> well...I never seen them officially announced
<Verwilst> hellow!
<Verwilst> Riddell: you gonna be at fosdem too? :)
<Riddell> hi Verwilst 
<Riddell> Verwilst: yes I hope so
<Verwilst> cool! me too
<Verwilst> i'll buy you a drink ;)
<Riddell> great, I'll be the one in the kilt
<Verwilst> hehe
<Verwilst> i'll buy you a scotch :p
<Verwilst> where are you from anyways?
<Riddell> scotland
<Verwilst> really? :d hehe
<Verwilst> my dad is addicted to scotland :p
<Verwilst> he collects whiskey and goes to scotland a few times a year, with his motorcycle
<Verwilst> and he's in clan McKenzie
<Verwilst> or somehitng like that :)
<Verwilst> don't know if you know that
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Verwilst> evenin'
<\sh> Riddell: did you play with kdepyuic and qt designer and kde widgets?
<Riddell> \sh: ah that's what I was going to do.  we had a riot in the street and I got distracted
<\sh> a riot in the street? what going on?
<Riddell> not too sure, gang of people attacked the pub
<Riddell> I tried to take photos but didn't get very much of use
<\sh> Riddell: hope no one was hurt
<Riddell> honestly don't know, I'd guess the people inside the pub were quite surprised
<Riddell> football match today, but it's still very strange
<Riddell> hmm, adding a KListView and using kdepyuic causes a segfault
<\sh> hmmm?
<\sh> Riddell: dapper?
<\sh> let me check it
<Riddell> yes dapper
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there any chance you could have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1421 at some point please?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/haltest.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it actually seems to work on my system now, as opposed to the version i uploaded last night :)
* Riddell looks
<Riddell> Hobbsee: this is for an FM radio card?
<Hobbsee> think so - it was one of the packages on kubuntu suggested packages
<Riddell> ah, but you haven't actually tested it works to make sound :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - so it's still screwed?
* Hobbsee has no fm radio card either - not sure if i need one
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-13
<\sh> Riddell: works for me
<Riddell> \sh: running ./kde-hal-device-manager?
<\sh> Riddell: no...but trying kpybt
<\sh> moment...
<Riddell> yeah it compiles
<\sh> ah did you use kapplication instead of qapplication?
<Riddell> hmm, no I did not
<\sh> Riddell: for kde you should
<Riddell> right
<\sh>     about=KAboutData(prgName,prgName,prgVersion,prgDesc,lic,"&copy; 2005")
<\sh>     about.addAuthor(authorname,str(authordesc),authormail)
<\sh>     KCmdLineArgs.init(sys.argv,about)
<\sh>     app=KApplication()
<\sh>     mainWindow=KPyBTMainWindow(mainpath)
<\sh>     mainWindow.show()
<\sh>     app.setMainWidget(mainWindow)
<\sh>     app.exec_loop()
<\sh> this is the main fragment in __main__ for the starter :)
<Riddell> ah thanks, was hoping I wouldn't have to look that up :)
<\sh> Riddell: the variables for kaboutdata are set before :)
<\sh> Riddell: and provide a Makefile :)
<\sh> because the for building the app it should rebuild all .ui stuff :)
<\sh> so you don't have to carry unused .py files with you :)
<\sh> Riddell: but I'm glad to see you playing with python and qt/kde stuff :) it's so easy to implement nice apps with those tools :)
<Riddell> oh yes, it's lovely
* Tm_T tested kde-hal-device-manager today, found it useful
<Riddell> the hal person doesn't want it in hal though :(
<\sh> why not?
<Riddell> doesn't want to have the same code in twice just for two different widget sets, and it's not that useful to end users anyway
<allee> ah, an discussion about hal ...
<allee> Riddell: any idea how best to debug what media events kfile_media gets?
<Riddell> allee: nope, I don't think I even know what kfile_media is
<allee> I try to figure out gphoto2 supported camera do not generate a pop up (works fine here with usb storage kameras)
<allee> Riddell: I added a service type for ServiceTypes=media/removable_unmounted,media/camera_unmounted
<allee> and now digikam download dialog can be started when a usb disk is pluged in
<allee> but ServiceTypes=media/gphoto2camera
<allee> gives nothing when a gphoto2 supported camera gets pluged in :(
<\sh> Riddell: then package the stuff by yourself and bring it into ubuntu :)
<\sh> Riddell: the gtk ui is separate from the normal hal package right?
<Riddell> it's part of the hal sources
<\sh> Riddell: but a separate package?
<Riddell> yes, separate binary package
<\sh> so you could seed your package for kubuntu
<Riddell> certainly could
<\sh> (if it's seeded anyways for ubuntu, the gtk ui)
<Riddell> it's in main
<Riddell> trouble with kde-hal-device-manager is that python-dcop brings in glib and stuff, but we have that in anyway from gstreamer
<Verwilst> hm, how do i make xine play .mov again? :p
<Riddell> Verwilst: get w32codecs
<Verwilst> i have :p
<Verwilst> maybe i'll just copy the binaries from the player site
<Verwilst> mplayer*
<\sh> Riddell: are you sure you need python-dcop?
<\sh> Riddell: have a look here: http://mats.imk.fraunhofer.de/pipermail/pykde/2005-May/010265.html
<\sh> Riddell: pykde brings his own dcop implementation as far as I know
<teprrr> but wasn't that hal-device-manager qt-only?
<\sh> teprrr: because riddell missed kdepyuic :)
<teprrr> \sh, ahh. okay :)
<\sh> Riddell: btw...dapper gets now a new python-kde3 package where I fixed some dependencies for python-kde3-dev
<Riddell> \sh: just saw that coming by on dapper-changes
<teprrr>   xmkmf: Depends: imake but it is not going to be installed
<teprrr>   xutils: Depends: imake but it is not going to be installed
<teprrr> still no luck with these?
<Tm_T> teprrr <3
<Tm_T> whooops
<teprrr> btw, akregator has gotten an update but I see nothing new on gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.changes.dapper feed.. why's that?
<teprrr> Tm_T ;)
<\sh> aren't we using the akregator from kdenetwork?
<teprrr> akregator is in kdepim :)
<teprrr> but hmm, so if something new happens on metapackage kdepim, all the packages get "updated"?
<\sh> well...kdepim then
<\sh> no
<\sh> only if something is changing in kdepim source package :) then yes :)
<Tm_T> /var/lib/dpkg/info/texinfo.postinst: line 56: update_ls_files: command not found
<Tm_T> install problem
<\sh> Tm_T: it's fixed in 4.8-3 
<Tm_T> \sh: Setting up texinfo (4.8-3)
<\sh> uh..then 4.8-4
<Tm_T> :p
<\sh> which is not there in debian ;)
<Tm_T> and that comes...
<\sh> hmm...but why I was installing it today without any problems?
<\sh> I just tested it
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, I'll wait
<\sh> I only saw the bugreport and debians maintainer talking about a fix...4.8-4 but 4.8-3 was the last one in the debian archives and nothing in incoming
<teprrr> \sh, well. um, afaik kdepim isn't anything but metapackage on ubuntu, and it's a module name in kde..
<\sh> Files:
<\sh>  f3e627eadadedcbb43dc5c5a0fed7bfd 1579 kdepim_3.5.0-0ubuntu3.dsc
<\sh>  3e1d7613173f369c69ec95ac116738c4 16251713 kdepim_3.5.0.orig.tar.gz
<\sh>  cffe015c6c646bf5bd274f3ac97d66ca 154938 kdepim_3.5.0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<\sh> no it's a source package name :)
<teprrr> hmm.. :p
<teprrr> where can I get that?
<\sh> kdepim the meta package is in universe (breezy that is) and is a real meta package :)
<\sh> teprrr: hmm? running breezy or dapper?
<teprrr> \sh, dapper
<\sh> teprrr: the source you will get if you vi /etc/apt/sources.list and add a deb-src line the same way as the normal deb line
<\sh> then apt-get update
<\sh> and apt-get source <package name> e.g. apt-get source akregator will download kdepim_3.5.0-0ubuntu3*
<teprrr> well, mmh. yes I know that way.. but umm
<teprrr> well, umh, mmh
<teprrr> gonna watch shield first :)
<\sh> to get the source of the kdepim meta package
<\sh> is as well in the kdepim source package :)
<\sh> check the debian/control
<teprrr> yup, gonna check it
<teprrr> mhm, source didn't went into /usr/src.. :o
<\sh> no it's going directly there where you start the apt-get source command
<\sh> there is a .dsc
<\sh> a .diff.gz
<\sh> a .orig.tar.gz
<\sh> and a directory with the source named like kdepim-3.5.0
<\sh> it's not like redhat where it goes into /usr/src/redhat/SRPMS/
<\sh> or something like this
<teprrr> ah, yes, I recalled it falsely
<teprrr> umh, why on earth the whole kdepim is packaged into one package?!
<\sh> no..
<\sh> the binaries are splitted into several packages as you can see in debian/control
<\sh> the source but is one big fat file..ask KDE.org why it is like this :)
<teprrr> yeah, got it now.. so it's the original source file
<\sh> the problem right now is, that e.g. amarok or kopete have as well separate single point releases which are not in the release files of the kde dist 
<\sh> teprrr: yes
<teprrr> mmh, afaik kopete is in kde
<teprrr> amarok is in extragear, so it's not included in distribution at all
<\sh> right...I meant akregator :)
<Riddell> akregator only historyic
<Riddell> akregator only historyically I think
<Riddell> before it went into KDE
<Riddell> kopete did have a separate release to fix a problem with MSN chaning their protocol, we just patched it
<teprrr> yup, akregator was before 3.4 outside too
<teprrr> yup, thats the case
<teprrr> mmh, where has ssh-askpass disappeared?
<\sh>  /usr/lib/ssh/x11-ssh-askpass
<\sh> is in ssh-askpass package
<\sh> or ssh-askpass-gnome or ssh-askpass-fullscreen
<Riddell> hello poningru 
<poningru> Hi
<poningru> woah
<poningru> Riddell saying hi to me?
<Riddell> unless there's another poningru around here :)
<Riddell> poningru: going to join our rocking team of KDE MOTU?
<poningru> hehe I would love to
<poningru> if only I had the time
<poningru> actually if you had some mule work for me to do I would love to do it
<poningru> see if someone wanted something tested etc.
<poningru> wait is there a different kde-motu team than the ubuntu motu team?
<poningru> err kubuntu motu team
<Riddell> KDE MOTU is one of the teams that makes up the MOTU
<Riddell> there is also GNOME MOTU and various other affiliations
<poningru> ah gotcha
<Riddell> we're all the same MOTU though
<poningru> right
* poningru would love to do some packaging/testing unfortunately dont have enough time
<\sh> there is always some time to spend on k-ubuntu :)
<Riddell> mule work.. want to fill in my tax return form? :)
<amu> \sh: yes :) 
<\sh> shock 
<sealne> Riddell: you mean you have money? :)
<\sh> AMU !
<\sh> amu: back from holidays?
<amu> btw. the airport extreme runs under linux 
<poningru> heck I will probably do it
<Riddell> sealne: only until Her Maj's Customs and Excise take it off me
<poningru> Riddell: is it anything bigger than a 1040ez?
<sealne> altho i suppose IRS don't care
<amu> \sh: yep
<Riddell> poningru: hmm?  what's one of those?
<poningru> I thought you were in the US
<Riddell> no, Scotland
<\sh> amu: short trip :)
<\sh> hmmm..just updating remotely my amd64 to dapper...and hope the kernel is not breaking my machine
<poningru> could have sworn you wrote something about hawaii or something
<poningru> must have been someone else then
<\sh> Riddell is everywhere 
<Riddell> poningru: the conference in hawii is using kubuntu, but I'm not going
* poningru reads the post
<poningru> ah
<crimsun> \sh: I've considered that, but my pbuilder is on the opposite coast of the US, so I'm "playing it safe."
<\sh> crimsun: hehe :)
<Riddell> poningru: if you want to download and test a daily live or install CD that's always welcome
<sealne> Riddell: any news on a vote? i'd kinda like to know wether i'm having a holiday this summer or not :)
<poningru> well ofcourse I do that
<Riddell> sealne: no news at all I'm afraid, I'm a bit annoyed that one hasn't started, I asked why and got no response
<poningru> flight 2, two partitions: kubuntu, ubuntu
<poningru> 2 gigs each
<Riddell> poningru: daily build, not flight 2 that's old stuff now
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> how does one do that?
<poningru> linky?
<sealne> Riddell: thats a bit shit, delaying for a reason can be justified but...
<Riddell> poningru: grab it from cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<poningru> awesome
<sealne> and its not like we are the only ones in this situation
<crimsun> I see janimo has already uploaded a newer ivman. Cool.
<poningru> how fast are those updated?
<Riddell> poningru: every day at about 05:00UTC
<poningru> nice
<poningru> will do
<poningru> you know what then, maybe I should go do that right now
<Riddell> poningru: usually they get tested just before we make a flight release but it's a lot better to have people testing them between flight releases so we know it's broken before we want to make a flight CD
<poningru> hmm true
<poningru> is there a changelog somewhere?
<poningru> to know what to test etc.
<Riddell> poningru: dapper-changes mailing list :)
<poningru> hehe cool
* Riddell wonders how to use a KListViewSearchLine from designer
<sealne> ooh didn't even know they existed
* sealne wishes work would quiten down so he had decent time to work on katch
<\sh> KlistviewSearchLine?
<\sh> is it 3.5? or as well in 3.4.x?
<\sh> because pykde supports still only 3.4.x api
<sealne> apparently neither does korundum
<poningru> whats katch?
<sealne> just something i'm working on
<sealne> forensic analysis
<Riddell> ah, got it working with a quick addListView()
<Riddell> and voila, a searchable list view.  nice
<poningru> when does expresso land?
<Riddell> bah, kdepyuic doesn't work with KListViewSearchLineWidget 
<Riddell> passes the wrong arguments to the contructor
<\sh> Riddell: then there is something wrong with the sip stu
<\sh> ff
<Riddell> \sh: any idea where I report that as a bug?
<Riddell> poningru: about a week before release probably :)
<poningru> hehe
<\sh> Riddell: yes 
<\sh> Riddell: riverbanks computing..
<\sh> Riddell: http://mats.imk.fraunhofer.de/mailman/listinfo/pykde
<\sh> on this list
<\sh> I don't know if they have a bts for this
<poningru> is livecd testing necessary?
<poningru> well that important I mean
<crimsun> I'd say so, yes.
<Riddell> NameError: global name 'KIconButton' is not defined
<Riddell> waa
<Riddell> poningru: of course, we need the live CD to work as well as the install one
<\sh> KIconButton ?
<\sh> I don't find any kiconbutton in the kdeui class list ,()
<Riddell> why is KIconButton in kio/kfile?
<Riddell> that's crazy
<\sh> what?
<Riddell> http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/cvs-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kio/kfile/html/classKIconButton.html
<\sh> no
<\sh> it's a joke, right?
<\sh> A pushbutton for choosing an icon. A push button that allows selection of an icon. 
<\sh>  Pressing on the button will open a KIconDialog for the user to select an icon. The current icon will be displayed on the button.
<\sh> lol
<\sh> well...
<\sh> actually it should belong in kdeui
<\sh> or it should be a private class only for kicondialog
<\sh> Unpacking replacement kmail ...
<\sh> Errors were encountered while processing:
<\sh>  /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a1.4.2-3ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<\sh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<\sh> ah now it goes...after apt-get -f install
<Riddell> now I'm stuck on how to use KIconLoader's SmallIconSet() from pykde
<Riddell> it's not a member function
<\sh> what about QPixmap KIconLoader::SmallIconSet() 
<\sh> or SmallIconSet
<\sh> SmallIconset() only I think...it doesn't belong to the namespace it looks like
<sebas> Riddell: http://mats.imk.fraunhofer.de/pipermail/pykde/2005-April/010092.html
* sebas sleeps.
<Riddell> Mez: up late?
<Mez> yeah - for once - lol - I'm actually up late instead of just going to bed
<Mez> I'm in the transitional phase of going from nights to days
<Mez> lol - but then gotta go back to nights again for tuesday
<Mez> lol
<Mez> so I dont know why i do it
<Riddell> working nightshift or something?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Mez> I work a permanent night shift
<Mez> just got three days off :D lol
<Mez> so I'm still trying to get back to being up in the day
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I still havent seen daylight for about 3 montsh
<poningru> yikes
<Riddell> anyone awake to try http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kde-hal-device-manager/kde-hal-device-manager_0.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb ?
<Mez> Riddell, downloading
<Mez> 04:50:51 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<Riddell> try now
<Mez> where should it show ?
<Riddell> kmenu->system
<Mez> apparently I dont have hal installed
<Riddell> install it?
<Mez>  hal: Depends: dbus (>= 0.60) but it is not going to be installed
<Mez>   dbus: Conflicts: libdbus-1-1 but 0.36.2-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
* Mez pokes it to work
<Mez> no wonder this thing has been cruddy
<Riddell> hello LaserJock 
<LaserJock> Hi Riddell 
<LaserJock> would you happen to be available for a REVU review?
<Riddell> LaserJock: it's 5 in the morning!
<Riddell> (maybe)
<LaserJock> oh, well nevermind then
<LaserJock> I can ask somebody else
<Riddell> what is it?
<LaserJock> plotdrop
<LaserJock> it was already advocated 2 times but ajmitch wanted me to change something real quick
<LaserJock> I only need one more vote and an upload ;-)
<LaserJock> it is a pretty small package
<Riddell> LaserJock: did you make the change ajmitch wanted?
<LaserJock> maybe if I called it kplotdrop it would have reviewed faster ;-)
<LaserJock> Riddell: yes I did
<LaserJock> I checked with him and he seemed satisfied
<LaserJock> but he didn't have time to do a proper review himself I guess
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<Riddell> freeflying: still working on qt I'm afraid, will do first thing tomorrow
<freeflying> Riddell:  :)
<LaserJock> sure seems like there is a big movement within the Ubuntu community toward Kubuntu
<LaserJock> I was looking at the Distrowatch stats the other day and Kubuntu was #11 and it has more hits per day than Ubuntu did last year
<Riddell> how does that work?
<LaserJock> I guess that is a comparison of 2004 to 2005 but I think the #11 ranking is pretty impressive
<LaserJock> I was looking at http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060102#phr
<Riddell> LaserJock: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1344  some issues, you can fix them or I'm happy to upload if you don't want to
<Riddell> but I'm going to bed now so make your mind up soon
<LaserJock> well, the libglade warning is an upstream thing that I'm not going to fix as it is a known issue
<LaserJock> it doesn't really effect anything so I'm not worrying about it
<Riddell> fair enough
<LaserJock> I would like to get it uploaded if possible, I can change the debhelper with the next release if that is ok with you
<Riddell> yep, I'll upload
<LaserJock> Riddell: thank you so much, I have been trying to get reviewers for around a month now.
<crimsun> I'm still waiting for a way to actually set a password in revu, heh.
<crimsun> if this keeps up, I'll just manually add a subkey component and reupload my key to a keyserver, because this is getting annoying.
<Riddell> plotdrop_0.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<LaserJock> Riddell: got the email. thanks agian
* Riddell sleeps
<Mez> night Ridell
<Mez> crimsun - whats up with your key /
<Mez> something to do with REVU?
<crimsun> Mez: it's sign-only, so both LP and REVU (which require one to be able to encipher/decipher text) fail
<Mez> ah - why do you have a sign-only key ?
<crimsun> the needed portion was revoked.
<crimsun> I'm just going to add another subcomponent and resync to wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net
<mornfall> anyone has read the (new) adept spec?
<mornfall> comments?
<jpatrick> where?
<mornfall> wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperPackageManager
<apokryphos> looks very cool; the individual deb handling a very good idea IMO
<apokryphos> they're hoping to eventually replace synaptic with gnome-app-install -- is that going to be (if a somewhat fareoff) ideal of adept too?
<apokryphos> (personally it's really good to see such close connection to the advances in apt and apt-related things; sounds promising)
<Riddell> mornfall: reading
<Riddell> mornfall: "The expanded package info shall have the states colored in the same way the list has."
<Riddell> have I seen the list being coloured?  or is it just the states text in the list?
<Riddell> "By default the terminal that is used during commit will be hidden and a progressbar will be shown. A button will be present to show the terminal."  too many shows
<Tm_T> show the terminal by default please :)
* Tm_T love terminals
<jpatrick> hey Tm_T 
<Tm_T> hullo
* Tm_T is "debugging" kopete msn pugin
<Tm_T> +l
<Riddell> mornfall: "Eventually, the detailed package view" I don't think this is about evenually it's about what will go in adept 2
<Tm_T> that means, trying to use, but it does not =)
<Tm_T> doesn't work
<Riddell> mornfall: "Otherwise, we rely on the apt cronjob to pull updates."  which apt crontjob?
<mornfall> Riddell: /etc/cron.daily/apt ?
<Riddell> mornfall: "the presented package list will reflect ubuntu menu structure", I'm changing that to Kubuntu since if it uses kde-applications.menu they'll show the the KDE manor
<mornfall> morn@lor-k-breezy/k3:~ -> apt-config shell x APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists
<mornfall> x='1'
<Riddell> mornfall: ok, I get it
<mornfall> breezy has a cronjob that runs apt-get update :)
<mornfall> and it's enabled by default... so i guess it'd be non-nice to do that on our own again
<mornfall> Riddell: as for eventually, that depends on how we decide on the UI
<mornfall> Riddell: the things that are not decided are, well, not decided
<mornfall> as for stylistic changes, feel free to correct them
<mornfall> s/changes/problems/
<Riddell> 14:12 < Riddell> mornfall: "The expanded package info shall have the states colored in the same way the list has."
<Riddell> 14:12 < Riddell> have I seen the list being coloured?  or is it just the states text in the list?
<mornfall> Riddell: package states and actions are coloured
<Riddell> the text of them?
<mornfall> what else :)
<mornfall> yes the text
<Riddell> well I was imagining large blocks of background colour for some reason, I'll edit to clarify
<jpatrick> hey JRe, freeflying_ 
<JRe> hi jpatrick 
<freeflying_> jpatrick: hi
<Riddell> mornfall: looks good, I think it might need some rought mockups of the new user interfaces
<freeflying_> Riddell: today's ppc livecd can not login 
<Riddell> mornfall: just of the quality like these is fine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuExpress/GnomeUserInterface
<Riddell> freeflying_: hmm, what stage does it get to?
<freeflying_> Riddell: kdm
<mornfall> Riddell: make snapshots of the alpha :p
<Riddell> freeflying_: but then it just can't log in at all?  or does it start to log in then break?
<Riddell> mornfall: yep, that's fine too
<Riddell> but it doesn't have .deb installer yet etc
<freeflying_> Riddell: it can't login 
<freeflying_> Riddell: stop at kdm 
<Riddell> freeflying_: actually the live CD shouldn't bring up KDM it should just automatically login.  so something strange there, I'll look into it thanks
<freeflying_> Riddell: because it can not automatical login , so it give a kdm login face
<mornfall> Riddell: if someone does the sketches why not, i just don't have time to fool around, since it's generally just little more work to implement it
<freeflying_> Riddell: you still owe me th qt ,  :)
<Riddell> freeflying_: working on it
<Riddell> mornfall: ok
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> fine ?
<Riddell> I think I am
<Tonio_> I just made several tests with the profiles and I cannot find a better solution than 2 bars
<Tonio_> so what do you decide ?
<Tonio_> One bar and no kpart fonctions, or 2 bars like http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture4.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, what about adding to akregator kubuntu feeds by default, like for konversation with the chan ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: 2 bars like that is ugly as anything, it'll just have to stay as one bar and no kpart fonctions
<Riddell> akregator should have kubuntu feeds as default, unless that's been lost somewhere
<Tonio_> okay, I wasn't sure, because I personaly changed the profiles
<Riddell> yep, akregator does, you just need to start with a fresh akregatorrc
<Tonio_> okay, so let's remove the "window" menu
<Tonio_> and plce some of it's options in the view one, and I'll show you the result
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture5.png
<Tonio_> and what about that ?
<apokryphos> having the extra kpart with icons+text looks interesting; been using a similar thing for a few weeks now
<Tonio_> is that ugly to you ?
<Tonio_> that better to my view, although it ressembles to the kde default
* apokryphos finds it ugly
<Tonio_> but with extra things missing
<Tonio_> apokryphos: ok ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, it's just the kde default, too many toolbar buttons by far
<apokryphos> too much space
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> you decide, even if I personally disagree ;)
<Tonio_> simplifying by removing fonctionnalities is a point of view I don't share...
<Tonio_> let's go with this
<raphink> agreed
<raphink> kde is great because it has a lot of functionality
<raphink> s/functionality/functionalities/
<raphink> for example, the splitting windows thingy
<Tonio_> it will just act like the Windows Explorer actually...
<Tonio_> not more.....
<raphink> before you told me it could be accessed by right clicking the status bar, I just couldn't use it anymore Riddell 
<raphink> I couldn't guess it was there
<raphink> yet it's such a useful feature
<Riddell> no, that's why the splitting stuff should go back either in the Window menu or a sub-menu of View
<Tonio_> that's the goal, reorganising the menus raphink 
<Tonio_> that will be changed, I changed many things on that point
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well I'd be happy as long as I can find all the options in logical places
<Tonio_> the problem is just on the kpart integration to menus
<raphink> and not have to right click on a weird place to access them
<Tonio_> for example the zoom functions while browsing the web, or images functions etc....
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> ht issue is that I can't tell konq to display those buttons only while the khtmlpart isn't in use.....
<Tonio_> so we're gettings 4 additionnal buttons while browsing the web : http://www.planetemu.net/temp/capture5.png
<Tonio_> and I can't find a good compromisse....
<Tonio_> s/compromisse/compromise
<Tonio_> I just ask many users and the great majority was prefering capture5.png, but anyway, I don't decide ;)
<Tonio_> everyone is fine with Nero on windows, which has about twice as many buttons....
<Riddell> ug, I find nero unusable
<Tonio_> same for winamp, amarok, is WAY more complicated that this....
<Riddell> I also find amarok unusable :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: about 80% windows users seems to be fine with it....
<Tonio_> same with photoshop elements.... lots of non experts are using it quite easilly....
<raphink> right
<raphink> windows users are used to having lots of buttons
<Tonio_> that's why kde is used by much more newbies that gnome
<Tonio_> although gnome is way more simplified
<raphink> and windows users are the main target for (k)ubuntu
<freeflying_> Riddell:  no program will perform better than amarok 
<jpatrick> Tonio_: that's the bad thing
<jpatrick> it goes overboard
<Tonio_> jpatrick: you meen ?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I don't talk about not simplying it
<Tonio_> I agree it has to
<raphink> kde is full of options, what's the point of having it look like gnome when you could use all the options it has in a click?
<Tonio_> jpatrick: but not by removing one of it's major feature
<Tonio_> the kpart integration to menus, that make konq that modular and that powerfull
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> actually, just open a pdf file on the web.... 80% will be unreadable if tou can't zoom
<Tonio_> windows + IE has no problem
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> that what a windows user will say, and he will be right....
<raphink> well zooming with kpdf embbed in konq is terrible right now
<raphink> that might be why easykubuntu proposes to install acroread iirc
<raphink> and people use acroread embbed in firefox
<Tonio_> exactly...
<raphink> so they have the buttons to zoom, etc.
<raphink> although it would be possible to get exactly the same features with konq+kpdf
<Tonio_> same thing if you open a tgz....
<raphink> if dealing properly with the buttons
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> you have to perform a right click, openwith....
<raphink> you should access the ark buttons 
<raphink> Tonio_: well you can go to the file menu, too
<raphink> and choose open with
<Tonio_> that's what I said....
<raphink> but I agree the ark buttons should just be available in konq when viweing archies
<Tonio_> but that's not convenient....
<Tonio_> same for images with the gwenview component....
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I hate gwenview as it is right now
<raphink> because you can do nothing with the images almost
<raphink> you just view images one by one
<Riddell> hello Huahua 
<raphink> we have softs to have it like windows does it : performing a slide show within konq
<Huahua> hello Riddell 
<freeflying_> Huahua: hi
<raphink> hi Huahua 
<Huahua> hi raphink 
<Tonio_> hi Huahua 
<Riddell> morning Sime 
<Huahua> hi Tonio
<freeflying_> Riddell:  can we translate system setting into chinese now in launchpad
<Sime> morning(?)
<Sime> Hi
<Riddell> freeflying_: not yet, but you will be able to when dapper translation files get loaded into launchpad at string freeze time
<Sime> Riddell: http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/using-qtdesigner.html
<Sime> Riddell: PyKDE extensions should work with Qt designer and KDE widgets
<freeflying_> Riddell: then how long will it be 
* raphink wonders why most windows users he knows of add several buttons bar (google, yahoo, etc.) to their browser if they don't like buttons 
<raphink> Riddell: isn't it because most users want as many buttons as possible ?
<Tonio_> raphink: +1
<raphink> Riddell: from my experience teaching computers to newbies (my mom for ex), most users are afraid of menus
<raphink> they're afraid of anything that has too much text
<Tonio_> maybe not, but they prefer functionnalities than extreme simplification
<raphink> they much prefer having buttons they can recognize
<raphink> than lists of text 
<Riddell> freeflying_: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseSchedule  march 16th
<raphink> hmm fine
<raphink> Riddell: I totally understand that you created this distro and it's normal that you want to decide about this kind of things
<Riddell> Sime: that /is/ interesting.  didn't know you could do it like that.  
<raphink> but I'll point out that this gets many users to use firefox and its options withing kubuntu
<raphink> which imo is not the way it could be
<Riddell> raphink: firefox has less buttons than simplified konqueror
<raphink> and for such a distro as kubuntu which is aimed most users
<raphink> Riddell: when you view a pdf in firefox with acroread, you can at least zoom with the buttons
<raphink> we're mostly talking about kparts buttons here
<Tonio_> Riddell: but everyone is adding 10 extensions......
<raphink> not the browsing view, which is fine
<raphink> Riddell: most firefox users don't use firefox as such
<Tonio_> very few people are using it at it's default state
<raphink> they add bars and so on
<raphink> to add buttons to id
<Tonio_> extensions are what have done konq that popular
<raphink> it
<raphink> firefox without extensions is pointless
<raphink> I'd be interested to know the result of a poll in the whole kde community
<Tonio_> Riddell: and anyway, konq isn't just a browser....
<raphink> and ask windows users who don't know kde, too
<Tonio_> the problem is more while managing files that browsing....
<raphink> if konq was just a browser, I wouldn't use it probably
<raphink> I use it because it can read most files
<raphink> because I can view pdf in it, open archives, etc.
* freeflying_ sleeping time , bye all
<Tonio_> 'night freeflying_ 
<raphink> but if I miss functionalities doing so, then it lacks something
<Riddell> freeflying_: qt compiling now, will be done when you wake up
<raphink> "night freeflying_ 
<Riddell> raphink: it is pretty easy to change back to the kde default konqueror layout
<raphink> Riddell: it's pretty easy for someone who knows how to use a console
<raphink> it's not the case of most newbies
<raphink> who would like to be able to zoom while viewing pdfs
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum.... I don't like the default, too much functions ;)
<Tonio_> compromise is more interesting
<Riddell> Tonio_: hah!
<raphink> it's easy to do most things in Linux
<raphink> if a program is missing
<raphink> heh it's easy to compile it
<raphink> even easy to package it
<raphink> but not for all users ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree it has to be simplied
<Tonio_> that's why I'm working on that
<Tonio_> but to me, not by removing one of it's top 5 functions
<Tonio_> something unique that make it good
<Tonio_> simplying menus, removing additionnal features, I agree, but not the kparts.....
<Riddell> can we not just alter the kpdf and ark parts to have a new toolbar with their stuff?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to what I know
<Tonio_> konq is merging the toolbars depending the context
<Tonio_> and it always places this in the main toolbar
<raphink> doesn't seem so
<Tonio_> no other choice
<raphink> yes
<Tonio_> also, I didn't find a way to tell him "ignore the khtmlpart, and don't ignore other ones
<raphink> you'd have to hack konqueror to get it generate new toolbars for kparts
<raphink> and I don't think Tonio_ really wants to do this ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: can't do.... I'm not a coder lol
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Tonio_: oh really? why this is easy ;)
<raphink> users can code it themselves if they want it :)
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> --- /usr/share/apps/kpdfpart/part.rc~   2005-09-10 09:18:43.000000000 +0100
<Riddell> +++ /usr/share/apps/kpdfpart/part.rc    2006-01-08 15:50:50.000000000 +0000
<Riddell> -<ToolBar name="mainToolBar"><text>Main Toolbar</text>
<Riddell> +<ToolBar name="newmainToolBar"><text>New Main Toolbar</text>
<Riddell> voila
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> interesting
<Tonio_> but we'ill have an empty bar then ?
<raphink> won't be translated though
<Tonio_> when nothing is loaded
<Tonio_> it'll look like this :
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, that new toolbar only gets loaded when a PDF is opened
<Riddell> seems to be working for me
<Tonio_> hum interesting
<Tonio_> same thing to be done with gwenview kpart, no ?
<Tonio_> and ark one also
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> gonna test ;)
<Tonio_> how would you suggest to install the part.rc stull ?
<Tonio_> kubuntu-default-settings ?
<Riddell> I think it'll have to be a patch to the original
<Riddell> dunno, try putting it in /usr/share/kubuntu-def...
<Tonio_> okay, that's a good compromise ;)
<Riddell> yay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you add that toolbar as "newline" to konq-kubuntu.rc ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I didn't touch konq-kubuntu.rc
<Tonio_> hu ? strange.....
<Tonio_> it is certainly because you have the "merge" activated on the hidden maintoolbar....
<Riddell> what is?
<Tonio_> the "merge" option is what is "merging" the toolbars depending the context
<Tonio_> I assume the toolbar is just dynamically created because of it's new name....
<Tonio_> I'm testing, but I'm fine with that solution ;)
<Tonio_> sounds good :)
<Riddell> yes, so it doesn't merge and instead just adds a new one
<Tonio_> hum it merges
<Tonio_> whenever browsing
<Tonio_> but the browsing stuff is merged in the "maintoolbar" that is hidden
<Tonio_> then the pdf stuff is merges on a new toobar that then displays
<Tonio_> that's the trick....
<Tonio_> the khtmlpart is merged on an hidden toolbar ;)
<Tonio_> very nice hack ;)
* Tonio_ is jalous of Riddell's knowledge of konq
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/pdf.png  no merges
<Tonio_> that's merged no ?
<Tonio_> if you look at your konqrc, you should see this :
<Riddell> that's a new toolbar on the second line
<Tonio_> yes
<Riddell> need to remove <Separator/> from kpdf partrc
<Tonio_> the main toolbar is merging, while the part.rc is telling the merging is done on a new toolbar
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I can see that
<Tonio_> Riddell: you should see this in your konq profile :
<Tonio_> <ToolBar newline="true" hidden="true" name="mainToolBar" fullWidth="true" >
<Tonio_>   <text>Main Toolbar</text>
<Tonio_>   <WeakSeparator/>
<Tonio_>   <Merge/>
<Tonio_>  </ToolBar>
<Tonio_> the <Merge/> directive is what is displaying the context kpart buttons
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> if you remove that, it won't work anymore
<Tonio_> anyway, the toolbar is hidden
<Tonio_> so the khtmlpart is merged but hidden
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> then the kpdf stuff is merge because of that directive, but on another one ;)
<Tonio_> sounds clear and efficient
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for bugging you with this, but finally, the result is nice ;)
<Riddell> don't be sorry, we'll make this thing rock
<Tonio_> yep, that's the goal :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> how does this thing work ?
<Tonio_> does it take priority to the /usr/share folder ?
<Tonio_> just have to put a file there, or does it needs to be declared somewhere ? ?
<Riddell> it edits /etc/kderc so that any resources in /usr/share/kubuntu-def... override those in /usr/share/apps
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: so in theory just putting the new kpart rc file in kubuntu-default-settings is fine
<Tonio_> Riddell: good ;)
<Riddell> but there's a bug in konqueror which means for restarting konq from a saved session it doesn't do that
<Tonio_> let's go, and show you the result in an hour :)
<Riddell> that's why the /usr/share/apps/konqueror has the edited file in it
<Riddell> so we need to experiment and see if kpdf etc are affected by that
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: last question, why are kubuntu default fonts that big ?
<Tonio_> I was asking that several time
<Tonio_> is there a particular reason ?
<Riddell> it depends on what your kdm sets your dpi to
<Riddell> which is what it gets from the monitor
<Riddell> it might be a good idea to investigate how to get kdm to just use a static DPI for everyone
<Tonio_> by default it is always set to 12 on all machine I installed....
<Tonio_> I don't talk about the dpi, but the size in kde profile
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but how large that ends up depends on the dpi
<Tonio_> so it cannot be set to 10 by default ?
<Riddell> it can but then its too small for some people with different DPIs being set
<Tonio_> yep I know the size on the screen depends on the dpi
<Tonio_> okay, that's the reason ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: works perfectly
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does?
<Tonio_> the part.rc in kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you tried logging out and in again with konqueror loaded with a PDF file?
<Tonio_> to be honnest, the result is better that what I would have though :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> I removed the separator also
<Tonio_> let's take the gwimageview kpart and ark
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, supply me with rc files for kpdf, ark, gwenview and whatever else you think needs done and I'll update kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want a patch for kubuntu-default-settings directly ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, that would do nicely
<Riddell> mind and edit the Makefile in there
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tonio_> that'll groove :) hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: do I let the context options in the view menu ?
<Tonio_> I personally find that confusing
<Riddell> what are they?
<Tonio_> same
<Riddell> and we haven't decided about Window menu against View->Split yet
<Tonio_> you get by default all kpart options in the "view" menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning this, I suggest to have that in view
<Tonio_> sounds logic....
<Riddell> yeah
<Tonio_> but concerning the context options.... nothing to do view "view" I think
<Tonio_> better to have that in "tools" or something
<Riddell> such as which options?
<Tonio_> pdf options ;)
<Tonio_> zoom etc....
<Tonio_> let me show you
<Riddell> they are all Viewing related options
<kozz> Riddell: fyi, no luck with network manager and knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> hum..... not with ark kpart for example ;)
<Riddell> kozz: fooey, what does it complain about?
<Tonio_> but well, it is not behind your eyes so...
<Tonio_> nobody compained about this
<kozz> Riddell: where did you get that package anyway, have searched for knetworkmanager but didn't found that archive
<Riddell> kozz: it's from suse's factory (development) archives
<Tonio_> Riddell: replacement for knetworkconf ?
<kozz> Riddell: something about unhandles event or such
<kozz> unhandled event even
<Riddell> kde frontend to network-manager
<kozz> Riddell: but they are not publiv available, right?
<Riddell> kozz: it is
<Riddell> only as a source RPM
<kozz> hmm, at least google can't find it :)
<Riddell> search for suse factory
<Riddell> the source RPM might be called networkmanager-kde or something
<Tonio_> Riddell: works nice with gwenview also.... but I have a problem with kar
<Tonio_> ark
<Tonio_> it used the kio tar instead
<Tonio_> what would you suggest ? keep the kio changing that to use the kpart ?
<Tonio_> I think the kpart gives a better feeling
<Riddell> Tonio_: not sure which is best, you could argue either way
<Tonio_> hum
<Riddell> you can get to ark by right clicking
<Tonio_> when using the kio, you sometime don't have the feeling to be in an archive
<Tonio_> that's by default...
<Tonio_> there are three possibilities :
<Tonio_> - using the kio
<Tonio_> - opening it in konq internally
<Tonio_> - opening it externally
<Tonio_> actually the kio is used by default
<Tonio_> my question is : how to disable a kio, to make tests ?
<Riddell> well you can right click to choose 
<Tonio_> yes
<Riddell> don't know how to change the priority forever
<Tonio_> but if I want a double click not to launch tar:/ ?
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> let's search
<Riddell> maybe raise priority of ark ub .desktop file
<Riddell> s/ub/in/
<Tonio_> I'm asking on a kde channel ;)
<Tonio_> kios are great, but this one is confusing... I personnaly prefer to have the archive manager opening....
<Tonio_> Riddell: grmpf..... don't find the solution to disable the kio.....
<Tonio_> my config works with 7z, rar etc.... but no way for tgz and zip....
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't want to see the pannel by default in filemanagement profile ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: which panel?
<Tonio_> F9, the sidebar
<Tonio_> it is not displayed by default in the filemanagement profile
<mornfall> i don't find it "ridiculous" but so be it
<mornfall> Riddell: could you please point the user at b.k.o and have a wishlist bug filed so i don't forget?
<Riddell> mornfall: I'll do so and point out that missing a minor feature is certianly not rediculous, it's just an interesting idea I hadn't come across before 
<Tonio_> Riddell: so would you like the sidebar in filemanagement profile ?
<mornfall> Riddell: no need to bother, just have him record it in bugzilla, i almost certainly lose those otherwise
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, what do we have at the moment?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we don't display it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it is necessary in the filemanagement profile... making things way easier
<Riddell> Tonio_: add it in then :)
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I noticed that konqueror uses kate to open file very often...
<Tonio_> example http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:EEJhNo0bAfUJ:corpo_acm.netasso.net/files/+%22index+of%22+rar&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8
<Tonio_> click on a rar file
<Tonio_> it doesn't ask for downloading it....
<Tonio_> I don't know why.....
<mornfall> Riddell: trimmed down list ... is presented was actually correct :-)
<mornfall> other than that, looks good, thanks :)
<allee> Tonio_: Koos asked if someone is interested to bring kmplayer to debian.  You uploaded kmplayer to revu half a year ago but it's not in dapper yet.  Any reason why it got stuck?
<Tonio_> yep, my package was crappy
<Tonio_> and it is very hard to package, so that I don't have the time for this ;)
<Tonio_> the problem is that it is now very modular, lots of separated libs etc...
<Tonio_> My package should be removed from revu allee 
<allee> Tonio_: I can't do this ;)
<jpatrick> allee: can I try?
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> getting mad with this
<Tonio_> allee, jpatrick : does anyone of you know on earth is the settings to disable a kioslave ?
<allee> jpatrick: go head! (as if anyone about my okay ;)
<Tonio_> and secondly, where is the setting telling konqueror to open files with kate ?
<jpatrick> I don't :(
<Tonio_> tgz files on the web are opened with kate
<allee> Tonio_: rename the corresponding protocol desktop file?
<Tonio_> allee: hum, why not :)
<allee> Tonio_: then either the tar file is buggy or the file associations need a fix
<Tonio_> and concerning kate ?
<allee> s/tar file/mime type returned bye the server/
<Tonio_> allee: well, it works with rar or 7z files
<Tonio_> but there are kioslaves for zip and tar
<Tonio_> so according to you that is a problem on the server part ?
<allee> try:  HEAD  url-to-tar.  Maybe the server returns wrong mime-type
<jpatrick> allee: I'm going now.. added kmplayer to todo
<Tonio_> hum.......... shouldn't work with extensions instead of the mimetype ?
<allee> Tonio_: check HEAD output.  then you will know
<jpatrick> school starts again tomorrow!!
<Tonio_> firefox or IE are working with extensions
<jpatrick> night everyone
<allee> Tonio_: well, if you download via http: the server should return right mime type.
<allee> jpatrick: night!
<Tonio_> allee: I know that, but if 80% webserver are badly configured.....
<Tonio_> well
<Tonio_> anyway :
<Tonio_> [Property::X-KDE-LocalProtocol] 
<Tonio_> Type=QString
<Tonio_> Value=zip
<Tonio_> that's it ;)
<allee> Tonio_: URL?
<allee> jpatrick: fyi: kde svn kmplayer contains a debian subdir
<Tonio_> allee: /usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-zip.desktop 
<Tonio_> sorry, I was gone take a lunch
<allee> Tonio_: np
<allee> Tonio_: next try ;) what's the URL for the tar file that get's opened with kate?
<Tonio_> allee: let me show you
<Tonio_> just finished eating ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I personally don't have the problem with tar.gz files
<Tonio_> but with rar, for example...
<Tonio_> http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:0HP8Oe3ksYMJ:distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/lormalinux/v5/ecd25RAR/+%22index+of%22+rar&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8
<Tonio_> you can try to download a rar file there
<Tonio_> JRe has the problem with tar.gz files I think
<Tonio_> JRe: can you confirm ?
<JRe> Tonio_: yes
<JRe> it used Kate to open that URL
<allee> Tonio_: the server return text/plain  and kate load the *13.rar file here (as expected :( )
<allee> Tonio_: ditto for firefox.  rar is displayes it inline.  Lots of garbage
<JRe> allee: ok I understand
<allee> hi JRe
<JRe> hi allee 
<JRe> allee: I took a look for the bug you showed me yesterday
<allee> JRe: YYEEEAAAHHHH!!!
<JRe> allee: but everything in the code of medianotifier seems ok: it do watch the media/gphoto2camera mimetype
<JRe> allee: so I think that this bug can come from 1) mediamanager 2) HAL
<JRe> allee: ervin thinks it's more a HAL packaging problem
<allee> JRe: Do you have a camera that is supported by gphoto2?
<JRe> allee: so did you test if you really receive the hal event when pluggin it to you computer ?
<JRe> allee: unfortunately not
<JRe> allee: all my camera are recognized by media/removable
<JRe> allee: but i am overmotivated
<JRe> allee: I _want_ this feature
<Tonio_> allee: jre has the problem with tar.gz files
<Tonio_> while I don't
<allee> JRe: I tried lshal some minutes ago.  Long list.  Looks I have to save before/after plugin and diff it but got sidetracked by kmplayer and tar/rar mimetypes
<Tonio_> http://planetemu.net/?section=emulateurs&machine=42&os=Linux&orderby=nom&ordertype=ASC&viewtypeemulateurs=detailled#go842
<Tonio_> for example there
<JRe> Tonio_: it did use kate again
<Tonio_> not for me
<Tonio_> I get a download dialog box
<Tonio_> allee: what about you ?
<allee> JRe: okay so you check the why media/removable and not media/camera  and I try to find out more about media/ghoto2camera 
<allee> Tonio_: Still loading nothing to 'click' :(
<allee> Tonio_: konqueror: still waiting for reply 
<Tonio_> I personally can download
<Tonio_> the website doesn't work for you ?
<allee> Tonio_: stop and reload 'fixed' it.  Now looking for an tar file there ...
<Tonio_> k
<allee> Tonio_: when I click on FBZX V1.5 I get:
<allee> Open 'http://planetemu.n...x_1.5_linux.tar.gz'?
<allee> Type: Tar file
<allee> and as expected: HEAD 'http://planetemu.net/php/emulateurs/?action=download&id=933'
<allee> returns: Content-Type: application/x-tar
<Tonio_> allee: that's correct ;)
<JRe> allee: yeah right
<allee> Tonio_: yes :)
* Tonio_ is prout of is "well configured" web server hehe
<JRe> :)
* allee pads Tonio_ on the shoulder
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> okay, so I can disable that kio
<Tonio_> good news
<JRe> allee: ok gonna try with my ixus
<JRe> allee: BTW many thanks for having thinked to that feature!
<Tm_T> interesting, ubuntu and ubuntuserver install cd's have same problem with my server machine
<Tonio_> JRe: pv ;)
<Tm_T> installer "crashes" when it should start partitioning step
<allee> JRe: diff of lshal before and after gphoto2 camera pluged in
<allee> http://rafb.net/paste/results/UweUx090.html
<Tm_T> and flashes "E: Unimplemented function"
<JRe> allee: it seems to work
<Tm_T> have anyone of you heard about that?
<Riddell> Tm_T: dapper or breezy?
<allee> JRe: media:/ is still empty (and no media dialog
<JRe> allee: kde 3.5 ?
<allee> JRe: yes.  Dapper uptodate
<JRe> ok
<Tm_T> Riddell: breezy
<Riddell> Tm_T: that's not a good sign
<allee> JRe: I must admit I'm lost again.  To many numbers.  No human readable string like camera or gphoto2 :(
<Tm_T> ubuntu shipped install-cd, selfburned ubuntuserver install-cd
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's not
<Riddell> Tm_T: does it have raid?
<JRe> allee: yes all output is a mess
<Tm_T> Riddell: bios does find HD just fine, so I don't think that's the problem
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: just single ATA drive in primary ide as master
<JRe> allee: ok I have the same bug
<JRe> allee: damn damn damn
<JRe> allee: to resolve that the first thing to do is to inspect the output of mediamanager
<Tm_T> Riddell: I doublecheck bios settings
<JRe> allee: dcop kded mediamanger
<JRe> allee: dcop kded mediamanager fullList
<allee> JRe: Oh: object 'mediamanger' in application 'kded' not accessible
<JRe> allee: that's not normal
<JRe> allee: it's working at home
<allee> JRe: ah an 'a' was missing not it works so
<JRe> allee: and the mediamanager has not my camera in the list
<JRe> allee: same for you ?
<allee> JRe: yeah. fullList is empty before and after plugin of gphot2 camera 
<JRe> allee: ok so the bug come from that
<JRe> allee: so It will be hard to fix
<JRe> allee: it need a commit in kdebase
<JRe> allee: the first thing to do is to report a bug I think
<allee> JRe: I'm sure Riddel gladly add this patch to debian/patches ;)
<JRe> allee: ok. but we need ervin to do that ;)
<JRe> allee: I am not tough enough on HAL
<allee> JRe: so bug against mediamanager?  I'll do it.
<allee> JRe: questions: to bugs 1) camera is media/removable_unmounted and 2) ghoto2camera not detected.  right?
<allee> s/to bugs/two bugs/
<JRe> allee: yes
<JRe> allee: the first one come from HAL I think
<JRe> allee: because it did send a HAL event with the wrong type
<JRe> allee: the second one is clearly coming from mediamanager
<allee> JRe: okay so I submit 2).  Do you care about 1)?
<JRe> allee: I will see for #1 with ervin and see what is the best thing to do
<allee> JRe: thx!
<JRe> allee: thanks to you!
<JRe> allee: what is the deadline for the patch ?
<allee> JRe: for digikam 19th Jan so 0.8.1 with the media features can go it.  But a bugfix patch to kdebase should more time.
<allee> JRe: digikam is independent of the patch but we would like to test before releasing ;)
<JRe> allee: sure
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope, no luck with bios tweaking either
<allee> JRe: but we can add a patch to digikam also later too if it does not the right thing with the mediamanager patch
<JRe> allee: ookee
<allee> :)
<JRe> allee: what is your camera brand and model ?
<JRe> allee: (just to see if it could not be a just for us bug)
<allee> JRe: gphoto2: canon powershot a49
<allee> JRe: usb storage: sony dsc w12
<allee> a40 that is
<JRe> allee: gphoto2: i also have a canon
<allee> JRe: but I can recruite many more testers on #digikam.  At least 3 running dapper
<JRe> allee: should be cool
<JRe> allee: they also have the bug with media:/ not showing gphoto2 camera ?
<allee> JRe: yea
<allee> yes
<JRe> allee: ooky
* JRe wonders how it have not realized that before!
<JRe> s/it/he/
<allee> JRe: there was no service entry media/pghoto2camera yet?
<allee> JRe: next digikam release will have it.  Promised :)
<JRe> =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: maybe I test dapper installer, where's flight-2 install media?
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/kubuntu-default-settings_5.10-18_all.deb
<Tonio_> anyone wants to test this on breezy ?
<Tonio_> JRe: if you wanna test ;)
<\sh> Tm_T: cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> I'm blind
<Tm_T> and too angry about this whole mess
<allee> JRe: $%#^ what's the 'application' to file the bug against? Searching in the popdown list is crazy :)
<JRe> mediamanager ?
<Tm_T> supposed to have working shell server 2h ago
<allee> JRe: only two mediacontrol entries.  Check this already :(
<allee> JRe: kio/media?
<JRe> mmm
<JRe> dam
<JRe> kioslaves/media
<JRe> kdebase/kioslave/media
<JRe> the last I am almost sure
<allee> JRe: only kio/media exists.
<JRe> kio/media is fine
<JRe> allee: don't worry next time I see ervin on #solid i'll remember that to him :)
<allee> JRe: :)  Thx!
<poningru> so can someone confirm something
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecentChanges
<poningru> that says that the next release code names will be alphabetical
<poningru> is that true?
<Riddell> poningru: yes
<poningru> ok cool thanks man
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-14
<allee> JRe: forgot to mention: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119769
<allee> JRe: Other things I noticed  user a on :0 and user b on :1  both get the dialog when usbstorage is plugged in.
<allee> JRe: dialogs are not closed when other user selects an action and later when device is unpluged
<JRe> allee: mmm ok
<JRe> allee: thanks i didn't realized that also
<JRe> allee: i'll try to manage that kind of configuration.
<JRe> allee: BTW nice BR, it's well explained
<allee> JRe: similar happens with one user too.  action selection dialog pops up, but one uses konqueror media:/ to mount the device --> dialog is not closed automaticly
<allee> JRe: thx.
<JRe> allee: in every cases, medianotifier will use Plasma in next KDE release
<JRe> allee: so I think these kind of problem will be fixed
<allee> JRe: I assume a media/mount event should close a dialog for media/unmounted of the same device
<JRe> allee: yeah you're right
<JRe> allee: that is a bug that really need to be fix
<JRe> allee: moreover it shouldn't be hard to fix
<allee> JRe: every pre kde 4 fix is good news ;)
<JRe> allee: will try to fix it in next minor
<JRe> allee: yeah sure
<JRe> allee: yes i definitively need to fix this bug
<JRe> allee: it's unlogic
<JRe> allee: you can post a little BR about that also ?
<JRe> (just in case I forget :) )
<allee> JRe: yes, I'll write the BR
<JRe> allee: many thanks!!!
<Riddell> did we find out why cameras don't show in media:/ ?
<allee> Riddell: for gphoto2 camera JRe guess is a mediamanager bug. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119769
<allee> Riddell: usbstorage cameras show up as media/removable_unmounted and not media/camera_unmounted, ervin guess is a bug in hal.
<Riddell> hello strider 
<strider> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: profiles are about finished
<Tonio_> anyway I found the way to prevent the kio zip from launching....
<Tonio_> only problem, it doesn't work within kubuntu-default-settings whereas the files are in /usr/share.....
<Tonio_> I need to hack the 2 desktop files in /usr/share/mimelnk/application/
<Tonio_> I tried to add them in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/mimelnk/application
<Tonio_> but that doesn't work
<Tonio_> the problem is that konqueror way to work is different for 7z or rar files than for tgz or zip.....
<Tonio_> that's not "clean"...
<Riddell> Tonio_: what needs changed in them?
<Tonio_> I simply commented that :
<Tonio_> #[Property::X-KDE-LocalProtocol] 
<Tonio_> #Type=QString
<Tonio_> #Value=zip
<Tonio_> that way the kio isn't used
<Tonio_> what change ?
<Tonio_> sorry I read badly...
<Riddell> that's what I was asking for
<Tonio_> okay ;)
* Tonio_ is tired
<Tonio_> I changed 2 files : x-zip.desktop and x-tar.desktop
<JRe> bye everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: that of course can be done via a patch..... but via kubuntu-default-settings should be better no ?
<Tonio_> good night JRe 
<Riddell> if you put it in kubuntu-default-settings you have to override the values not comment them out, else it'll fall back to the values in the file in /usr
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> okay :=)
<Tonio_> let's test
<Tonio_> I did many little changes, like removing DOM options in the view menu (only usefull for super geeks or webdevs) etc...
<Tonio_> so the files are merged the first doesn't override the other that's it ?
<Riddell> yes, merged not overwritten
<Riddell> well, the keys in one override the other, but if the more important file doesn't have a key it uses the one from the less important file
<Tonio_> hum, so if I change  Value=zip to Value=
<Tonio_> that might work
<Riddell> it might
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> or it might break everything, I'm not really sure how those values work :)
<Tonio_> rebuilding the package, reloading kde and let you know
<Tonio_> we'll see :) 
<Tonio_> If you don't see me coming back, second option might unfortunately be right ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: works ;)
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> although I'm still not convinced either way on the kioslave vs embedded ark debate
<Tonio_> actually ark isn't embedded
<Tonio_> the default config is to use the "application" type config, wich is external use of ark
<Tonio_> the problem is that it isn't, if you want something simple, to have the file manager reacting in a different way between the same kind of files....
<Tonio_> if the kio would work for all compressed files, I would be fine with it
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to be finished, would you like to test ?
<Tonio_> I have a dapper package done for kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> I'd love to but I'm deep into xpdf blurg
<Riddell> but put it somewhere I can download and I'll look into it probably tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem, there is no emergency ;) Raphink tried and appreciated it ;)
<LaserJock> does kde have an equivilent to gnomefiles.com?
<Riddell> LaserJock: kde-apps.org
<LaserJock> doh, I've been on the dark side too long :-) 
<LaserJock> I totally forgot about kde-apps
<Riddell> if you're luck I might still be on the front page :)
<LaserJock> where?
<crimsun> kde-apps
<LaserJock> right but where on there?
<crimsun> ...the front page...
<Riddell> probably not
<Riddell> oh yes, last one
<Riddell> KDE HAL Device Manager  KDE HAL Device Manager
<LaserJock> ah, see it now
<LaserJock> so if I install kubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu will it be any different than installing from a Kubuntu cd?
<crimsun> yes, you'll have the gnome "cruft," too
<LaserJock> lol, but the KDE part is the same? Are all the none-DE packages the same?
<crimsun> yes
<LaserJock> k, thanks
<LaserJock> so I am going to try to go through the scientific section of kde-apps and see if there is anything we should have in dapper
<crimsun> kmatlab, kfortranToPython, kWriteMyDissertationForMe are all candidates
<LaserJock> crimsun: you mean on UniverseCandidates?
<Riddell> I think he's joking :)
<Riddell> LaserJock: cool, please do
<Riddell> freeflying_: qt should be built with immodule now
<freeflying_> Riddell: well . I'll try
<LaserJock> well I think it is only fair since I went through gnomefiles and did the same thing and thanks to Riddel we got 2 packages into universe so far :-)
<freeflying_> Riddell: it's all right now 
<Riddell> freeflying_: woo!
<Riddell> freeflying_: sorry that took so long
<freeflying_> Riddell: shall it be backported to breezy
* seth is working on a new kvIRC and k3dsurf today
<Riddell> seth: I uploaded klearlooks
<seth> Riddell, I saw, thanks
<Riddell> freeflying_: no, it's too big a change for breezy
<seth> Riddell, you sponsored it, yet katie sent me e-mail, how's that?
<Riddell> freeflying_: but you said someone had already done it
<Riddell> klearlook_0.9.7-0ubuntu1_source.changes ACCEPTED
<Riddell> just came though
<Riddell> seth: I uploaded with my e-mail in the changelog
<seth> Riddell, I know, then how did katie send *me* an e-mail too?
<freeflying_> Riddell: a member of ubuntu-ja, but the release is low than it is in breezy now 
<Riddell> seth: oh, strange
<Riddell> seth: what did it say?
<seth> same thing, just a normal katie ACCEPTED e-mail
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> freeflying_: ask him to build another one with an increased number I guess
<Riddell> freeflying_: what else needs done now for scim support?
<freeflying_> Riddell: we want it be the defalut input method for CJK users
<Riddell> freeflying_: is it working for you now?
<freeflying_> Riddell: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportscim?highlight=%28scim%29
<freeflying_> Riddell: sure , it works fine for all CJK users
<Riddell> freeflying_: do you have a screenshot of skim working in kubuntu?
<freeflying_> Riddell: just a moment , I'll show you 
* seth ponders sound not working in KDE
* seth pokes arts
<freeflying_> Riddell: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/
<freeflying_> Riddell: the file named with skim 
<Riddell> freeflying_: excellent :)
<Riddell> freeflying_: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/skim-trayicon.png  isn't that the scim icon not skim?
<freeflying_> Riddell: it's skim ,not scim
<Riddell> if you say so :)
<freeflying> Riddell: sure , I just using skim under kde
<Riddell> freeflying_: is there a main inclusion report for skim currently?
<freeflying> Riddell: no , if need , I'll add it 
<freeflying> Riddell: for scim is still in universe now 
<Riddell> freeflying: yeah, please add one, then I'll talk to the main inclusion reviewer about getting the lot in main
<freeflying> Riddell: right
<freeflying> Riddell: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportskim
<Riddell> freeflying: excellent, thanks
<Riddell> I'll try and run that past some people tomorrow for comments
<poningru> Riddell: drool at the cds
<poningru> more like:
* poningru drools at the cds
<Tm_T> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33542  <- good idea, but I have my doubts
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<freeflying> looking for reviewers for this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1434
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> dunno why but my eth0 was not set auto by default
<Tm_T> breezy installer it is
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I finished the konq profiles
<Tonio_> if you wanna test
<Tonio_> I can send you the deb file
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Tm_T: http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/kubuntu-default-settings_6.04-5_all.deb
<Tonio_> hum....
<Tm_T> wget doesn't find it
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> Tm_T: should be okay now... sorry
<Tonio_> the interesting part is if you open a pdf or an image
<Tm_T> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<Tonio_> and also, the menu structure is quite different 
<Tonio_> hu ???????
<Tonio_> http://planetemu.net/temp/kubuntu-default-settings_6.04-5_all.deb
<Tonio_> hum.........
<Tonio_> need to lok at that, ovh apparently changed something in my apache config.....
<Tonio_> default website is badly configured...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: did you get it ? both links are now working.... they removed a ServerAlias entry in apache config....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: aye
<Tm_T> Tonio_: can that thing wait a moment?
<Tm_T> I'm fixing and forking shell server up
<Tm_T> ok, now I test it
<Tonio_> Tm_T: there is no emergency
<Tonio_> ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: pong
<theine> Hi, katapult stopped working after my last `rm -rf ~/.kde'. The katapult widget shows up if I hit <ALT-F2> but nothing happens if I start to type something...
<theine> This is up-to-date Dapper btw
<Riddell> theine: run katapult on a console
<theine> Riddell, ok
<theine> doesn't give me anything but a few `Ignored duplicate item: ...'
<Riddell> theine: then alt+space will bring up katapult
<Hobbsee> theine: same here
<theine> Riddell, yes it does, but still the same problem
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, katapult comes up, then you type something, and it just sits there, and does nothing
<theine> Hobbsee, nice to know I'm not the only one...
<Hobbsee> theine: i was going to write a note in here earlier, but was going to try refreshing kde first
<freeflying> Riddell: ho
<theine> Hobbsee, refreshing KDE won't help here I'm afraid
<Hobbsee> yes, i'd suspected that
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1436
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1435
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why ttf-arphic-uming is a native package
<freeflying> Riddell: the author just release a snapshot wich remove the dependant on xdelta
<freeflying> Riddell: so it can be included in main 
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1437
<JRe> hi all
<Riddell> lots to review! :)
<Riddell> freeflying: where did you download the snapshot from?
<freeflying> Riddell: the author upload them to apt.debian.org.tw
<Riddell> freeflying: it's a stange version number "dot" etc, but if that's what upstream uses I guess that's fine
<freeflying> Riddell: sure , upstreamer use them 
<freeflying> Riddell: http://apt.debian.org.tw/pool/t/ttf-arphic-ukai/
<Riddell> yep
<theine> Are there plans to make the default Kubuntu konsole setup less hideous?
<JRe> theine: what's bad with these settings ?
<theine> tiny font, and I dispise white-on-black (although that's a personal preference of course...)
<theine> but the font is really small
<hunger> What really annoys me with kde is that the fontsizes vary depending on the driver used for the graphics card.
<hunger> At least for me:-(
<Riddell> it should be possible to get kdm to use a set DPI
<Riddell> feel free to investigate, it can't be hard
<theine> May I suggest to make the default "Fixed Width" font size a little bit larger (10 is barely readable on my display)?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi, I'm gona send you another source package.... still a few modifications
<hunger> Riddell: I force the dpi setting in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc.
<hunger> Riddell: Dunno whether I need to change that someplace else for kdm.
<Riddell> freeflying: what do you mean by "Sync from dot"?
<jjesse> allee: i got networking to work w/ qemu so i can now access the internet from my image file
<freeflying> Riddell: I've coreect this .and reupload agai 
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1438
<jjesse> allee: i will be updating the wiki page and replying to my posts on the mailing list to take care of it
<allee> jjesse: great!
<jjesse> allee: i'll let the mailing list know when i document what i had to do on the wiki page
<seth> katapult not working for me either
<seth> and to force dpi settings, you can edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and change to:
<seth> ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 100
<Riddell> freeflying_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1435  a few small issues with scim-qtimm
<freeflying_> Riddell: it will detect wether you've installed skim 
<Riddell> freeflying_: ttf-arphic-uming both Suggests and Conflicats on xdelta, shall I remove the Suggests?
<Riddell> freeflying_: ok, ignore that then
<Riddell> s/Conflicats/Conflicts/
<freeflying_> Riddell: how about keep that suggests
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> and remove the conflicts?
<freeflying_> Riddell: I 'd keep it 
<Riddell> but you can't both Suggest and Conflict something
<Riddell> oh wait
<Riddell> it conflics on a different version
<Riddell> that's fine then, ignore me
<freeflying_> Riddell: no ,remove conglict
<Riddell> freeflying_: I'm splitting them into .orig and .diff, and changing COMPAT to 4 since 3 is out of date
<Riddell> freeflying_: otherwise fine, shall I upload ttf-arphic-uming and ttf-arphic-ukai?
<freeflying_> Riddell: sure ,thx
<freeflying_> Riddell:  so great u  r
<Riddell> well you're the one who knows what needs done here, I just do as you say :)
<freeflying_> Riddell:  thx too much , ^_^
<Tm_T> Riddell: looks like installer have some restrictions
<Tm_T> Riddell: lowmem support is gone, can't install with 64MB straight away, needed to disable framebuffer
<mornfall> who needs framebuffer
<mornfall> :-)
<Tm_T> nobody
<Tm_T> but there was no lowmem option that I could see
<Tm_T> AND 64M should be enough according to documents
<Tm_T> I was advised to file a bug, I did
<Tm_T> prolly not clear enough though
<Riddell> Mez: poke http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22198
<JRe> ok switching to dapper :)
<seth> haha, probably not the best time, JRe 
<JRe> seth: why ?
<seth> daniels is starting his X breakage marathon
<JRe> seth: so X will not be working for long ?
<seth> he said he would start mid-January. X broke last night according to some people
<seth> apparently the Jan 7th daily CD is good to upgrade to, but nothing later than that.
<Tm_T> doesn't happened here though, might be the mirrors I use
<seth> I just will not reboot for the next month :)
<JRe> Someone know if X really broken now ?
<JRe> seth: thanks for the tip, I will try the CD if it's really broken
<seth> no worries, just didn't want you to experience the same breakage
<seth> I can't tell you if it's broken for me or not b/c I'm afraid to reboot :)
<seth> but I have been hearing some reports.
<JRe> seth: sure I experienced a lot and I don't really appreciate :)
<JRe> seth: where can I find the daily cd ?
<Riddell> cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> seth: go to a console and run X :1
<seth> mm, true
<jjesse> allee: i sent an email to kubuntu-devel on how i got networking working w/ qemu
<seth> still working here then, JRe :)
<JRe> seth: you have updated ?
<seth> yes, I'm fully up-to-date as of about 10 minutes ago
<JRe> seth: but you have not rebooted
<seth> no, but I did run a new copy of X
<JRe> seth: okay dan it worked fine ?
<seth> yes it did
<JRe> seth: ok i quicly update and pray :)
<JRe> seth: thanks!
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<JRe> yes dapper mission compete :)
<Verwilst> heyheyhey!
<Verwilst> Riddell: hellow
<Verwilst> you've made your appy with pyqt eh?
* JRe is waiting for a pykconfig_compiler
* Verwilst ponders what language to start coding in again
<Verwilst> c++, php, python, ... :$
<Verwilst> ( with Qt that is )
<JRe> Verwilst: if you want maximum KDE tools compatibility, use C++
<JRe> Verwilst: otherwise use Python
<Verwilst> i don't really need kde tools compat
<Verwilst> http://cvs.sourceforge.net/ <- pyqt project of mine from 3 years ago :d
<Verwilst> oh
<Verwilst> http://lokipoki.sourceforge.net/
<Verwilst> :)
<Tonio_> re
<JRe> re
<Riddell> hi Verwilst 
<Riddell> hi Mez 
<Mez> Riddell - a couple of things
<Mez> one I'd rather talk in private about
<Mez> and - er the other
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I send you the latest version of kubuntu-default-settings for late testing ?
<Mez> I cant remember what it is
<Mez> ah yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Mez> the other - thnking of getting katapult included in KDE - whats the best way to go about it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did ome final changes on tabs management and fonts to have something very close to firefox and opera in the default way to work...
<Riddell> Mez: don't know if it's the best time to include things in KDE, it being all ported to KDE 4 just now
<Mez> ah yes
<Mez> and Riddell  check /query
<Riddell> Mez: it could go in extragear, in which case ask helio
<Riddell> or it could go in kdeutils or something, in which case it would need to be ported to KDE 4 and not released for a year
<Tonio_> Riddell: mail sent
<Riddell> Tonio_: what tab options did you modify in kubuntu-default-settings?
<Riddell> Tonio_: IconText=IconOnly why specify that?
<Tonio_> let me check for tabs ;)
<Tm_T> Riddell: is k3b-i18n meant to work?
<Riddell> Tonio_: MediumFontSize=10  isn't that quite small?
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes and no, what's wrong with it?
<Tonio_> concerning IconText=IconOnly, it is just the default action, that can be removed.... It is to just display icons without text...
<Tonio_> bad copy paste mabe...
<Tm_T> Riddell: k3b-i18n: Depends: k3b (= 0.12.10-1) but 0.12.10-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Tonio_> concerning tabs, I removed the option to open new tabs in background....
<Riddell> hmm, right
<Tonio_> no browser is doing like that be default....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: thank you about kubuntu-default settings package, now I lost my own font =)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: though I think it's somewhere safe
<Tonio_> Tm_T: how did you do ? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, I think it wasn't set by default, I activated the "back to previous used tab while closing a tab"
<Tonio_> same that in firefox by default.... Many users are just don't using konq on kde because they don't want spending time configuring it...
<Riddell> sounds very confusing, tabs will be jumping around
<Tm_T> Tonio_: just installed, now that font appears as dejavu verasans :p
<Tm_T> Tonio_: might be just confused KDE
<Tonio_> hum..............
<Tonio_> firefox does that by default...
<Tonio_> goes back to the previous used tab when you close one
<Tonio_> also, opera does that too
<Tonio_> but anyway, you decide ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ah yes, re-checked settings and it's back, so just KDE
<Tonio_> what got me nuts is a strange bug with the newline option....
<Tonio_> Tm_T: cool ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: firefox opens new tabs in the background
<Riddell> with a middle click
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> yep but with a normal click on a _blank link
<Tonio_> no background....
<Tonio_> it does foreground except with using the middle click, I agree ith on that point ;)
<Riddell> closing a tab in firefox goes to the tab on the right, not the previously used one
<Tonio_> hum.......
<Tonio_> let me check...... I was sure to have a default config firle.
<Tonio_> anyway Riddell remove this, I don't mind ;)
<Tonio_> that not a very important feature
<Tm_T> Tonio_: though now it doesn't work everywhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: TabCloseActivatePrevious=true -> to ve removed in konquerorrc
<Tonio_> Tm_T: did you removed konqurror config files in your profile ?
<Tonio_> to start using default ?
<Tm_T> not yet
<Tonio_> that might be the reason.... depending what you have in your profile....
<Tm_T> huuh
<Tonio_> Tm_T: did you do a killall konqueror ?
<Tonio_> konq is keeping a session in memory, even if closed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the menus reoganizing, are you fine with it ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: well, now problem is that my font doesn't work in windo title
<Tonio_> hu ? there is absolutly no parameter that concerns fonts in what I modified....
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> might be other updates
<Tonio_> that the tricky part
<Tm_T> dapperdapperdapperdapper
<Tonio_> ah that's possible.... dunno, I still use breezy
<Riddell> theine: when did you notice katapult becoming a problem?
<Riddell> Tonio_: one minute..
<theine> Riddell, 2 days ago if I remember correctly
<theine> Riddell, it stopped working after I purged my KDE configuration
<Tm_T> ...because now in that key combination is something else?
<Tm_T> like here was
<Riddell> theine: it's stopped working for me too, so something spooky is going on 
<Riddell> Tonio_: why Reload and Stop in view?
<theine> By the way, apart from not working right now, katapult is awesome I have to say
<Tonio_> Riddell: because it is like that in IE, firefox....
<Tonio_> doesn't sound loging, but because users don't like the chang... hehe
<Tonio_> and because it is like that in the konq default profile too
<Tonio_> s/logig/logic
<Riddell> Tonio_: firefox doesn't have reload and stop, only back and forwards
<Riddell> and home
<Tonio_> hu ?
<Tonio_> in "view" ?
<Riddell> oh, so it does
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not convinced
<Tonio_> yep ;)
<Tonio_> I think about all file managers have "reload" in their "view" menu
<Tonio_> same for browsers....
<Riddell> Duplicate Window, does anyone use that?
<Tonio_> hum, Riddell do you have that in the menus ?
<Tonio_> I don't....
<Riddell> you added it
<Riddell>     <Action name="newtab" />
<Riddell> +   <Action name="duplicate_window" />
<Riddell>     <Action name="open_location" />
<Tonio_> which file ?
<Tonio_> ho, it is just because I restarted with the full kde profile...
<Tonio_> it might be in an hidden toolbar no ?
<Riddell> it's in your konq-kubuntu.rc
<Tonio_> yep, in the "file" menu....
<Tonio_> that's just because I restarted with the orig.rc file....
<Riddell> +   <Action name="editMimeType" />, I wonder if people who want to edit mime type settings also all know how to right click
<Tonio_> I forgot to remove that....
<sealne> Riddell: i use duplicate window/tab
<Riddell> sealne: whatever for?
<Riddell> hmm, bookmarks as a sub-menu, I don't like that but then you can't add things to the bookmarks menu, what a pain
<sealne> after browsing awhile into a site i'll duplicate the tab go back to the original and then i can go back
<Tonio_> sealne: I personnaly do with a right click on a tab... I agree Riddell that having that in the "file" menu isn't necessary
<sealne> ah yeah i use right click, sorry missed that
<Tonio_> and concerning editMimeType, same reason, that should be removed.... I should have gone wioth your rc file, but anyway, it is easier removing stuff that adding it ;)
<sealne> Riddell: do you have any kubuntu cds?  it would be nice for my forensics class to get "profesional" looking cds to use
<Riddell> sealne: yeah, how many do you want
<Riddell> sealne: I can send you a box of 80 then you can use it for forensics and scotlug?
<Riddell> configurespellcheck can go, that can be configured in systemsettings
<sealne> there are only 4 students but i'm sure i could give out a lot more
<Riddell> sealne: e-mail the postal address to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<sealne> Riddell: Kenny Duffus, Computer & information Sciences, University of Strathclyde, Glasgow G1 1XH
<Riddell> or IRC :)
<sealne> not like its a secret
<sealne> google dosen't hide things very well
<Riddell> All the configure menu items in konqueror are evil, there should be configure web browsing and configure filemanager and that's it
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> now it's bit messy
<sealne> one thing i miss is i'm sure i used to be able to increase font size when a text webpage is viewed
<Tm_T> ctrl++ or -
<Tonio_> hum.... I agree, but would you remove the shortcut config options ?
<sealne> Tm_T: that only works with html stuff
<Tonio_> the dictionnary ?
<Tm_T> sealne: ah
<Tonio_> it is very usefull....
<Verwilst> i miss the split window buttons :p
<Tonio_> Verwilst: they are back with that config
<Riddell> Verwilst: we're adding them back
<Verwilst> coolness :d
<Riddell> sealne: on the embedded kate text editor part?
<sealne> yeah
<Riddell> kate only seems to have that in the toolbars not the menus so it's missing from konqueror
<Riddell> shouldn't be too hard to put it in the menu though
<sealne> i'm pretty sure debian had it somewhere
<Riddell> might be a KDE 3.5 hting
<Riddell> thing
<Riddell> <DefineGroup name="zoom_operations" />  bah, kate uses some weird thing for zoom buttons
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the profiles in configuration, I'm not pleased to see the 6 files there....
<Tonio_> anyway, do you think the possibility to create profiles should be removed ?
<Tonio_> I know many personns that are creating sftp or ftp profiles
<Tonio_> I didn't found a way to prevent other profiles from displaying.... mabe patching the concerned package would be better.....
<sealne> yeah or it could have just been old kde
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't understand
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> in your profile, You removed the loading and managing profiles options....
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> that's nice but forbids the creation of personnal profiles
<Tonio_> which can be usefull for ftp for example
<Riddell> a feature I've never found a need for
<Riddell> but some people seem to use it
<Tm_T> aye
<Tonio_> well.... creating an ftp profile :)
<Tm_T> no
<Riddell> bookmarks?
<Tonio_> Am I the only personns that uses this ?
<Tm_T> plase no hiding functions
<Tm_T> +e
<Tonio_> Riddell:  ? whare are they you mean ?
<Riddell> what would be in an ftp profile?
* Tm_T have seen gnomeism enough ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, good night, school tomorrow ->
<Tonio_> a profile with a tab splitted in two...
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> and what do you mean "prevent other profiles from displaying"?
<Tonio_> tab on the left displaying local, and tab on the right displaying the ftp ;)
<Tonio_> ho
<Tonio_> It would be nice if there was a possibility to only display kubuntu web and kubuntu filemanagmeent in the profile list....
<Tonio_> not all the other profiles that do all the same thing...
<Tonio_> but I didn't found a way to hide them....
<Tonio_> blaking all their value only results in a blank line, but the line is still there
<Tonio_> s/blaking/blanking
<Tonio_> so maybe they could just no install with the package containing them....
<Tonio_> konqueror package in fact ;)
<Tonio_> that way we could keep the creating profiles fonctions with something clean in the menus, no ?
* allee created/use a bluetooth profile ;)
<Tonio_> allee: so I'm not the only one ;)
<Riddell> allee: what's in that?
<allee> Riddel: huge icons, I usually use detailed list view
<Tonio_> sleeping time
<Tonio_> hi allee, Riddell 
<allee> Riddell: I also started profile local/(local|ftp|sftp) profile but never finished it.  Neverhteless I miss it. 
<allee> Tonio_: hi or bye ;)
<allee> Tonio_: nite
<Tonio_> ho... bye.... (sounds I'm very tired....)
<allee> Tonio_: GO TO BED!  we need a fresh Tonio_ tomorrow ;)
<Tonio_> I didn't sleep from yesterday morning....
<Tonio_> that's the reason my english is so crappy actually ;)
<Tonio_> anyway, byebye :)
<allee> :)
<Riddell> do we know Carlos Blanquer cblanquer?
<Riddell> I should set up a kubuntu-users launchpad group for all these people who are joining
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-users  sign up!
<Riddell> extra points for whoever makes an emblem 
* Riddell makes kubuntu-team a member of kubuntu-users
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-15
* poningru wishes malone were as good as bugzilla
<Riddell> poningru: in which way isn't it?
* poningru shrugs
<poningru> I cant put my hand on it
<Riddell> poningru: well that's not use :)  
<hunger> Riddell: Did I sign up for work with joining kubuntu-users?
<poningru> its just something about bugzilla that seems 'better'
<poningru> I dont know its probably being used to it
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-users/  yep you're there
<hunger> poningru: Yeah... launchpad is absolutely confusing to me!
<Riddell> hunger: that is
<hunger> Riddell: What is having a team good for?
<Riddell> hunger: well kubuntu-team is for a) assigning bugs to and b) keeping track of all kubuntu developers
* hunger thinks launchpad is a good way to waste time trying to figure out how to use it.
<Riddell> kubuntu-users is just to let all these unknown people who keep trying to join kubuntu-team have a team that they can join
<hunger> Riddell: I can not count myself as a kubuntu developer:-(
<Riddell> hunger: want a job to do?  :)
<hunger> Riddell: Nope, I'm happy with being a kubuntu-user;-)
<Riddell> fair enough
<hunger> Riddell: I do not understand QT anyway.
* hunger should stop joining stuff just because people tell him to.
<hunger> At least kubuntu-users seems to come without an added fee;-)
<raphink> no need to know qt to be a kubuntu dev
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> kubuntu dev != kde dev
<hunger> raphink: Well, you need to build stuff... and so far I ended up patching stuff whenever I needed to do that.
<raphink> so you know how to patch ;)
<raphink> very useful knowledge ;)
<hunger> raphink: Spend a couple of years writing C++ code and hacking autotools:-)
<raphink> that's quite of an advanced user ;)
<raphink> I'm afraid I couldn't write a line of c++
<hunger> raphink: So I can get round... but I just do not have the time to regularly contribute.
<raphink> hardly reading it
<Riddell> wow, autotools, I still have no clue about them
<raphink> :)
<hunger> Riddell: They are not too hard to work with and kde is moving away from them anyway IIRC.
<Riddell> yep
<crimsun> autotools is a world of hurt.
<LaserJock> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi LaserJock 
<hunger> raphink: I can test things and do small assignments if I have the time, but that is all for the time being:-(
<raphink> mhm
<hunger> crimsun: Everything that is suppesed to allow for crossplattform building is a world of hurt.
<hunger> crimsun: I have to admit that m4 hurts a bit more;-)
<hunger> By the way: Is ksysguard's cpufreq thingy working with the 2.6.15 kernel?
<hunger> It did work fine with the 2.6.12 kernels and fails for me with the new one. But maybe I just messed the config up again.
<bobesponja> k
<bobesponja> that's just my opinion
<Riddell> locate is default partly because we had a summer of code project to improve it and wanted to give it prominance
<Riddell> I think it should depend on if it's running a file manager part of an html part
<bobesponja> I like to copy some text with the mouse and then past it on konqueror with the mouse wheel
<bobesponja> Riddell: agree
<Riddell> s/of/or/
<Riddell> same with the google search box
<bobesponja> when I use it as html and that I select some word on a webpage, I don't want it to locate a file on my comp
<Riddell> I'll poke tvo when he's around, he's the one that set it up, maybe he can change it to be more clever
<bobesponja> also i like a showimg better than gwenview, but then again it's just my opinion, also showfoto from digikam is reaaally getting great
<Riddell> I've been meaning to evaluate digikam and possibly showimg
<bobesponja> Riddell: yes, it would be nice if digikam could be in the default install too, it's really a very usefull app
<raphink> Riddell: how do you like Tonio's work on konqueror?
<Riddell> raphink: I've uploaded a new kubuntu-default-settings with most of his changes
<raphink> what changes did you keep ?
<Riddell> most of them :)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> which ones did no you not keep then?
<raphink> ;)
* raphink would really like to see Tonio's profile in dapper :)
<bobesponja> raphink: the one he didn't like :)
<raphink> bobesponja: that's a good answer I guess, but it doesnt' help ;)
<Riddell> I put Splitting stuff into a sub-menu of View
<Riddell> stopped the tabs from jumping around 
<raphink> ok
<bobesponja> raphink: what's the new profile about?
<raphink> bobesponja: Tonio spent two days working on a new konqui's profile
<raphink> so it would keep looking as simple as now
<raphink> but potentially contain all the features you could have in konqui
<Riddell> now, fixed DPI settings in kdm or not?  that is the question
<raphink> what do you mean Riddell ?
* raphink is looking at dapper changes to see the changes in kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> well currently KDM sets the X dots per inch based on what the monitor tells it which isn't always right, and we get people saying "fonts are too large" and "fonts are too small"
<Riddell> so I could set it to a fixed 100 DPI like I thought gdm used but seems GDM also just uses whatever the monitor tells X
<hunger> Riddell: I hope I fixed this for good with giving the DisplaySize in xorg.conf.
<hunger> Riddell: Adding a dpi-swith here and there is not a good solution IMHO.
<hunger> Riddell: To do it properly you need to add it to xdm, kdm, gdm and the startx config file (plus whatever *dm the user installs).
<hunger> Riddell: So I opt for "not"
<raphink> Riddell: I read bookmarks in "go" don't seem to work for you, works for me though
<raphink> doesnt work for you Riddell ?
<Riddell> raphink: it works but it's a sub-menu
<raphink> what wrong with a submenu?
<Riddell> I want the bookmarks stuff on a top level menu
<Riddell> too hard to navigate with the mouse
<raphink> hmm ok
* raphink never uses bookmarks in menus
<Riddell> people use bookmarks quite a lot, you want them to be there
<Riddell> how do you use bookmarks?
<raphink> I don't ;)
<raphink> I keep all the pages I really want to keep opened in tabs
<raphink> and set kde to remember my session
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> when I don't mind about a page anymore I close the tab
<raphink> and the sites I need the most I try to remember ;)
<Riddell> yeah, I use bookmarks for important pages but less common ones
<raphink> ok
<raphink> so you don't need them so much ;)
<raphink> or so often ;)
<Riddell> but when I do I want them right there
<raphink> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: I've reuploaded scim-qtimm
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> URL?
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1449
<allee> bobesponja, Riddell: fwiw showfoto will never be a real replacement for gwenview or showimg as it will be focus on image editing and not on displaying it (according to upstream)
<allee> bobesponja, Riddell: due to all this plugin loading showfoto as is is also way to slow on startup for a viewer
<Riddell> hmm? never herad of showfoto
<allee> Riddell: you did an hour ago ;)
<allee> [00:57]  <bobesponja> also i like a showimg better than gwenview, but then again it's just my opinion, also showfoto from digikam is reaaally getting great
<bobesponja> allee: are yo sure showimg is about editing?
<bobesponja> allee: sure it allows some editing but I use it mainly for displaying, it's faster at thumbnailing than gwenview here
<allee> Riddell: no, showimg is about viewing.  Showfoto is about editing.
<Riddell> right
<allee> sorry if my explanation was misleading
<bobesponja> allee: ok I got it :)
<allee> Riddell: ah, and showfoto in included in digikam pkg
<bobesponja> allee: http://digikam3rdparty.free.fr/Screenshots/showfoto_and_horizontal_thumbbar.png that looks great though
<allee> bobesponja: Yeah. That's the svn version.  They work like hell currently.  Lots of people already waiting for digkam 0.9.  But this is for sure post dapper material.
<allee> bobesponja: but you will find a dapper backport in my repo when 0.9 will be released ;)
<bobesponja> allee: then it could be use like showimg and gwenview eventually?
<bobesponja> cool
<Riddell> freeflying: still a couple of issues http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1449
<allee> bobesponja: yeah but startup time sucks.  There are patches for libkipi to delay loading to speed up loading no one has the energy currently to design/work the next generation kipi API
<bobesponja> allee: but itll be done eventually? :)
<allee> bobesponja: yes I'm sure.  Post 0.9 I assume when the rewrite of digikam core for 16bit image support and ICC profiles is done.
<bobesponja> cool
<allee> bobesponja: btw I take the liberty to quote your encouraging words on #digikam.  Okay?
<bobesponja> allee: sure
<allee> bobesponja: done
<bobesponja> im there too
<Lathiat> Riddell: awesome, go tthe first box of cds
<Riddell> Lathiat: woo!
<Lathiat> Riddell: amusingly just left on my verandah and not signed :)
<Lathiat> despite the big signature required sticker on the front ;)
<Lathiat> thanks for that
<Lathiat> was quick
<Riddell> yeah, especially for the other side of the world
<Riddell> good thing they didn't send it to Perthshire Perth
<Lathiat> heh
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1451
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> freeflying: approved!  
<Riddell> need to find 1 more reviewer
<Riddell> \sh: fancy taking a look?
<\sh> Riddell: just looking :)
<\sh> freeflying: can you quite in debian/copyright the three paragraphs of the GPL as pointed out in the license file itself?
<\sh> s/quite/quote/
<freeflying> \sh I'd check it now
<\sh> and the line towards the common license should be GPL-2 
<seth> Riddell, there comes that discrepancy again :P
<seth> \sh picked GPL-2 instead of GPL, just like slomo
<\sh> seth: well..actually it doesn't matter...
<Riddell> actually the sources don't say it's GPL 2 or later so debian/copyright should be changed to just say GPL 2
<seth> ah, so no discrepancy
<Riddell> freeflying: please change the "GPL 2 or later" to be "GPL 2"
<freeflying> Riddell: \sh  corrected , and reuploading
<freeflying> Riddell: \sh  upload finished .plz check it again
<\sh> freeflying: no :)
<\sh> freeflying: you have to quote at least 3 paragraphs of the gpl
<\sh> argl...wait
<\sh> shit cache
<\sh> actually wrong..
<\sh> freeflying: read hte comment :)
<raphink> seth: this subject is planned for next MOTU meeting
<raphink> that's the only thing in the agenda actually iirc
<raphink> lol
<raphink> gonna be a fast meeting if nothing else is added
<\sh> freeflying: search for this in /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2 
<freeflying> \sh: got it . thx .reuploading 
<\sh> "How to Apply These Terms to Your New Programs"
<raphink> \sh: I checked in Policy last time
<raphink> there's no mention of GPL-2 file
<raphink> although it obviously existed when policy was last rewritten ;)
<\sh> then it's GPL..which is a symlink to GPL-2
<raphink> yes \sh I believe so
<raphink> and I believe we need to get to agree on this
<raphink> since it is said on the streets that the FSF plans to release GPL-3 very very soon
<raphink> so we'll need to deal with programs on GPL-2 and programs on GPL-3
<\sh> i'm not a lawyer but if we have now two versions of the GPL, there has to be some changes...and when there are old sources which are complying with GPL v1 and never relicensed to GPL v2...what are they doing?
<raphink> I believe GPL will then point to GPL-3
<raphink> so it'll be fine for programs under "GPL 2 or later"
<raphink> while programs under "GPL 2" must point to GPL-2 file
<\sh> yes...and what about old sources? which are licensed towards GPL v1?
<raphink> \sh: iirc GPL 2 was released in 1991
<raphink> even before linux was released
<raphink> I don't think many programs are released under v1
<raphink> if any still
<\sh> well...sendmail was released before linux :)
<\sh> but I don't know if sendmail was ever GPL :)
<raphink> but maybe its license has been updated since
<raphink> or maybe it was "GPL 1 or later"
<raphink> so then it can point to the GPL file in Debian
<raphink> which seems to always be a symlink to the last version of the GPL
<raphink> so to GPL-3 when it's v3 is out
<raphink> v1 was released in 1989 and v2 in 1991
<raphink> hardly any chance to get lost of apps under v1 ;)
<raphink> (source : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPL#History )
<raphink> s/lost/lots/
<raphink> anyway
<raphink> I should go to bed ;)
<raphink> later guys
<\sh> freeflying: advocated
<freeflying> \sh: thx
<Riddell> I'll upload then
<\sh> Riddell: beware the numbering....which is wrong in the actual revu upload :)
<\sh> should be ubuntu1 not ...2 or 3 :)
<\sh> Riddell: whenever you uploaded..please archive scim-qtimm on revu :)
<Riddell> yes, changing
<freeflying> Riddell: how about main inclusion of scim and skim 
<poningru> if I may insert something even though IANAL I believe most software released under GPL releases itself under 'V2 or later'
<poningru> so it would not matter if we released under v3
<poningru> after reading scrollback
<poningru> I realize I am an idiot
<\sh> going to bed :)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<crimsun> (it's very early morning for him)
<Mez> I know
<Tm_T> it's not
<Mez> It's 5:30 am for him
<Tm_T> everybody should be up after 5
<Mez> lol
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> it's 0737 here
<Tm_T> been up almost an hour already, weird
* Mez growls at Riddell for adding things to qt
<Mez> QKeyEvent
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<Tm_T> awww!
<Tm_T> I hate this
<Tm_T> now things never goes to one toolbar in konqueror
<Tm_T> looks _ugly_
<Tm_T> ok, school ->
<mornfall> wha
<Mez> \sh: fancy removing a patch from riddell's version of qt?seeing as it's a broken patch ?
<\sh> Mez: which one?
<Mez> immodule
<\sh> what's wrong with it? 
<Mez> with immodule - keyReleaseEvent returns 0 for all QKeyEvents
<Mez> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22198
<Mez> more info bout the bug is on redhat bugzilla here https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=156572
<\sh> give me one sec to read :)
<Mez> np :D
<\sh> did you check the fedora qt package? 
<\sh> i'll check if there is another patch inside :)
<Mez> I havent got round to that yet lol
<Mez> mainly cause i'm having trouble finding it 
<freeflying> Mez: this patch has been used in gentoo and suse , it seems that no bugs have found in gentoo for this patch
<Mez> freeflying :(
<\sh> I found some patches towards immodule from redhat..trying them
<\sh> actually there are 3 patches from redhat for immodule...the one riddel applied
<\sh> then a -quiet patch 
<\sh> and a patch from 3.3.4 im-free 
<\sh> well..let me build the qt with the quiet patch and see if I can reproduce something
<freeflying> \sh: Riddell's patch is from here http://freedesktop.org/~daisuke/
<\sh> freeflying: i know :) redhat uses the same base patch
<\sh> s/redhat/fedora/ :)
<Mez> \sh: use katapult as a test - this problem is manifesting itself in katapult
<\sh> Mez: ok...i have the bugreport and i can test it when qt is build now..
<Mez> kk - no probs :D
<\sh> i've added the -quiet patch...and see if there is an advantage :)
<\sh> ah well..during the build I can go and have a shower
<Mez> have fun
<verwilst> morning
<verwilst> is there a way to see which version of ubuntu i'm running?
<verwilst> there is no /etc/ubuntu_release file or anything ;)
<crimsun> lsb_release -r
<verwilst> sweet
<verwilst> didn't know that :) thanks
<\sh> Mez: works with the newly applied patch
<Mez> \sh: w00t :D
<\sh> I have to get my build machine up and running again to upload..something is wrong with the kernel I think
<\sh> brb
<\sh> Mez: if i'm uploading now...we have to rebuild the whole kde stuff
<Mez> \sh: wouldnt that have been the case anyway for riddells upload to add that in ?
<Mez> 2 days ago
<\sh> to be honest...
<Mez> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-January/004394.html
<\sh> what the bugreporter was reporting.works for me...
<Mez> with the latest qt stuff?
<\sh> Mez: the quiet patch is only to shut the immodule up...so it makes no noise on the console anymore :)
<\sh> but what the reporter did...
<\sh> starting katapult
<Mez> \sh: this issue only came about with the 1ubuntu10 version ...
<Mez> of qt-x11-free
<Mez> and it's affecting me too
<Mez> and I've tested it and thats the reason why :D
<Mez> well - QKeyEvent is returning 0
<\sh> Mez: ok..again...you started katapult
<Mez> I assume it's cause of the immodule bug
<\sh> alt-space shows it's running
<Mez> start katapult with the latest dapper libqt3-mt
<Mez> alt space
<Mez> type soemthing
<Mez> it doesnt take it
<Mez> enter works - cause thats bound to a hot keu
<\sh> ok..una momenta
<Mez> which is picked up by something else-  not the KeyReleasedEvent
<Mez> I've had 3-4 people (including myself, Riddell, Seth, and the bug reporter) confirm the bug exists
<\sh> well...the only other patch which fedora applied is im-key which removes some conditionals 
<Mez> hmmles
<Mez> it's definately working for you though ?
<Mez> you cant reproduce the bug ?
<\sh> well...what should I press...
<\sh> alt-space and then?
<Mez> alt+space
<Mez> and then type somethign
<Mez> for example,type konsole
<Mez> does it say "konsole" and the konsole icon
<Mez> or does it still show the katapult icon
<\sh> I only see a big katapult logo
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> thats the problem!
<Mez> it shoudl be showing the konsole logo after you've typed konsole
<\sh> well...other apps which are affected?
<Mez> \sh: anything which uses keyReleaseEvent
<Mez> apparent,opera is affected
<Mez> http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2005-05/thread00041-0.html
<Mez> and
<Mez> http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2005-04/thread00927-0.html
<\sh> well...
<\sh> I can't get even an svn checkout
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I'm off to bed
<Mez> I'm knackered been up all night
<Mez> talk later
<\sh> well...gentoo never enabled immodule
<\sh> for 3.3.5
<Mez> hence why it doesnt show in gentoo :d
<Mez> apparently the Debian people will file it as RC
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> opera should be fixed
<\sh> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=70673&t=1136887983&page=1#comment725549
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> will have to look at that to check what they patched
<Mez> will you post that in the bug as info please?
<\sh> i found one patch for this problem
<\sh> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/immodule-qt/2005-June/000732.html
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> that explains the problem better :D
<\sh> i'm checking...
<Mez> but - yeah - that patch sounds as if it might cause problems
<Mez> anyways
<Mez> bed
<Mez> night
<\sh> ok checking
<\sh> moins Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey \sh!
* Hobbsee is still finding out all sorts of things that she never wanted to know about routers
<\sh> e.g.?
<Hobbsee> earth/ground pin on our router got smashed to one side, so the power plug of the router keeps falling out
* Hobbsee will try to get pictures, when she finds the digital camera again.  
<\sh> hehe...nice one...just like my cisco machine in my early beginnings...where one manufacturing guy forget a screw for the powersupply on the motherboard
<Hobbsee> hehe
<\sh> so the pins on the board were shortcutting every time someone was jumping next to this cisco
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea how the heck this happened!
<Hobbsee> LOL great!
<Hobbsee> and worse still, dad has all the passwords for the current router, and he's currently in the US
<Hobbsee> so it's left to me to fix, cos mum wants to use the phone :P
<\sh> call dad and ask him :)
<Hobbsee> we dont have his number
<\sh> hmm..cellphone?
<Hobbsee> good point, that works over in the US
<\sh> YAY....fixed
<\sh> Mez: fixed qt..:)
<\sh> ok...uploading the fixed qt :) katapult works now L:)
<Hobbsee> \sh: woohoo!  when do i get the fixed version?
<\sh> in the next couple of hours :) I'm just uploading the fix for qt :)
<Hobbsee> nyah!  i want it now!
* Hobbsee loves the katapult functionality :P
<Mez> \sh :D cool - you used that patch I take ?
<\sh> Mez: yes...uploaded already :)
<Mez> cool :D
* Mez marks bug as pendingupload
<Mez> good work on finding that patch :D
<\sh> google is my friend :)
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> i googles but musta been for something else
<Mez> and am glad that i wrked out where it was coming from
<Mez> was very frustrating at first
<\sh> Mez: the search words were: "qt immodule KeyRelease"
<\sh> first link on the result page :)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> who'd lubos lumak ?
<Mez> lunak *
<Mez> oh
<Mez> nvm
<Mez> i read as approved not provided by
<freeflying_> \sh how about qt now ?
<\sh> freeflying_: as I said...the patch I found works...katapult actually is working
<\sh> Mez: even if the patch is not official, it fixes a bug...and if there is in the near future a new release of this immodule patch, then we can take this and not the work around
<Mez> :P
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> tis good it's fixed :D
* Mez pats \sh on the back and promises to buy him a pint of something if we ever meet again
<\sh> czessi: hi :)
<Czessi> Morgen sh
<raphink> 223 merges to go o_O
<raphink> in less than 10 days :s
<Hobbsee> hehe just a few!
<raphink> indeed just a few :s
* raphink is going for superkaramba
<raphink> ah
<freeflying_> \sh will you upload latest patched qt
<raphink> seems superkaramba shouldn't be merged since we switched to kde 3.5, so it's not standalone anymore
<\sh> is already
<raphink> \sh: shouldn't the superkaramba source package be removed from dapper?
<\sh> freeflying_: Accepted qt-x11-free 3:3.3.5-1ubuntu11 (source)
<\sh> raphink: dunno :)
<raphink> \sh: in kde 3.5, superkaramba is built from kdeutils it seems
<raphink> even in debian it is so 
<raphink> since kde 3.5 is default in dapper
<raphink> I think the superkaramba source is obsolete
<\sh> let's wait for riddell...if he tells us that elmo can kill superkaramba for dapper...then elmo can do this :)
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> weird
<raphink> siretart began to sync it a month ago or so
<raphink> but it was never synced it seems
<\sh> ok..gajim is fixed, too :)
<raphink> :)
<\sh> libnotify bug in last gajim upload...applied a new patch for 0.9.1
<\sh> Czessi: did you apply for a revu account?
<raphink> iirc in policy, two source packages should never build the same bin
<Czessi> \sh: yes, but I have a problem
<raphink> what's your problem Czessi ?
<\sh> Czessi: a key?
<raphink> Riddell: are you there?
<Czessi> \sh: no, i have a key.  today i habe a meeting with dholbach to sign my key
<\sh> ah :) good :)
<raphink> oh nice :)
<raphink> you're gonna be sure to be in the strongset ;)
<\sh> Czessi: because we have to get your packages which are not neither in ubuntu nor in debian into revu...we have only 9 days left
<\sh> s/not//
<raphink> what's the pb if it's not your key then Czessi ?
<\sh> Czessi: it means we have to change all changelog files :) to match the ubuntu versioning scheme :)
<Czessi> \sh:  I write a shell script for upload to revu and I undesigned execute this script. So I can't upload my first sources again to activate my account.
<raphink> ??
<raphink> Czessi: you can use dput to upload to REVU
<raphink> dput -f yourpackage_source.changes
<raphink> that uploads to REVU ;)
<raphink> why would you need to write a script for that Czessi ?
<Czessi> i have sort my sources in different dirs
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> so you wrote a script that uploads all the sources at once ;)
<raphink> instead of having to cd to each
<raphink> ?
<Czessi> yes
<raphink> lazy :p
* raphink had written a script to automatically pbuild  all his packages at once
<Czessi> and i have undesigned execute this script one day before i was add to the updoader and now dput says the files already exists. So I can't upload my sources again to activate my account.
<raphink> oooh ic
<raphink> well if you kindly ask to the REVU admins I'm sure they can do something for you ;)
<Czessi> at time i wrote a mail to siretart
<raphink> wait that dholbach is here
<raphink> oh well he's on #ubuntu-motu it seems
<\sh> ok...preparing a bug report with the immodule patch towards debian...so nobody can complain ubuntu is not giving back
<raphink> \sh: do you think I should file a bug saying I'm merging superkaramba so people don't begin to merge it ?
<\sh> raphink: jepp
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> interesting 
<raphink> \sh: 
<raphink>  $ ./lpbugs.py -n superkaramba
<raphink> E: superkaramba is not a known source package
<raphink> ;)
<\sh> ah then it's gone from the archives for dapper :)
<raphink> which is good :)
<raphink> it's still listed on LP though
<raphink> I'll send a mail to the list to tell people to not merge it
<theine> Hi, are the fixes for Katapult already uploaded to the Dapper repos?
<Hobbsee> theine: checking
<\sh> theine: it's a fix for qt..and yes i uploaded it a couple of minutes ago
<Hobbsee> \sh: part of   libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i686 udev?
<\sh> theine: if you think about the keys not working 
<Hobbsee> or am i living in wishful thinking?
<theine> \sh, yes
<Hobbsee> *in the land of wishful thinking
<\sh> Hobbsee: well..it has nothing to do with libc6 ;)
<theine> The bug report mentions that it's a problem with qt-x11-free, but I can't really find that package...
<Hobbsee> damn
<\sh> theine: the fixed qt was uploaded at 11:20 UTC 
<\sh> theine: it's the source package...for libqt3-mt etc.
<theine> \sh, ah, I see
<theine> \sh, so which package corresponds to the `fixed qt'
<\sh> theine: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-January/004490.html
<\sh> theine: and I see from our buildlogs..that i386 and amd64 is just build...so it's only a matter of 30 mins when the new binaries reaching the archives
<theine> \sh, alright, thanks
<\sh> theine: oh it's already in the archives...for dapper :)
<theine> \sh, indeed, upgrading now...
<theine> It works! Thanks again
<\sh> I wonder, if I have to send all kde packages to the buildds after the new qt compile...my styles and themes are just gone :)
<\sh> theine: do you have problems with your styles and window decorations?
<theine> \sh, not that I'm aware of
<\sh> hmm..strange...why do I have the problem...oh..moment
<\sh> brb
<Hobbsee> yes!!!  the update!!!
* Hobbsee dances around happily - this katapult bug has been driving me NUTS!
<\sh> well..it was just me with the problems...phew
<Hobbsee> YAY!
<Hobbsee> thanks \sh!
<\sh> thx to mez that he found out what problem it was :)
<Hobbsee> true, well thanks to both of you, we now have a slightly saner hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> who can launch all her programs again
<theine> Will Qt 4.1 make its way into the Dapper repos by the way?
<\sh> theine: it's in universe
<\sh> theine: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-January/004492.html
<\sh> fresh and hot :)
<theine> \sh, fantastic
<\sh> theine: but not compiled
<theine> \sh, it will be soon I guess?
<\sh> buildds have to work hard right now :)
<theine> \sh, sure, I understand
<\sh> theine: yeah..it's in the buildd queue and I think in one or two hours it's in the archives
<theine> \sh, great, I hope I'll finally be able to build yzis svn then...
<\sh> theine: what is it?
<theine> \sh, more or less kvim-ng... http://www.yzis.org/
<\sh> theine: ah..yes..I remember
<viviersf> Riddell, Mez 
<viviersf> the knetworkconf is still not working 100%
<\sh> JRe: you are a motu, right? please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1458
<\sh> JRe: it's an easy one...everything is correct :)
<theine> What happened to /etc/locale.gen in Kubuntu Dapper?
<raphink> good question theine 
<raphink> I'm wondering the same
<raphink> theine: and it seems to be linked to some serious problems to me, too
<raphink> theine: 
<raphink> [2006-01-10 14:18]  <raphink> not only it does not work properly, but when I type ^+e for example, several times, I get nothing ; but then if I try to use the backspace key, it deletes the prompt!
<raphink> I'm wondering if this is not linked to the new locales package
<raphink> somehow
<theine> raphink, I wouldn't be surprised if it is
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> that's not very convenient when I have a  in my name ;)
<raphink> and I can't type e anymore
<raphink> :s
<hunger> Ever considered changing your name? ;-)
<theine> I think the new locale mechanism is that locale-gen is supposed to look under /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ instead of in /etc/locale.gen. /var/lib/locales/supported.d/ is empty though
<raphink> hunger: :
<hunger> man... people should just adopt to the ASCII world!
<theine> I could well be wrong of course...
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> so you think it'll work if I sign in UTF-8 ?
<hunger> Then such monstrocities like unicode wouldn't even be necessary.
<raphink> ;)
<theine> raphink, not sure at all
<raphink> like
<raphink> Rapha&#235;el
<raphink> at least this way I can write my name
<raphink> see hunger I can't even use the german trick of using an e after the letter with an umlaut
<raphink> since that would be Raphaeel
<raphink> ugly ;)
<raphink> theine: do you have this problem, too?
<theine> raphink, with my name? no
<raphink> theine: I mean with your keyboard :p
<theine> let me check...
<raphink> can you use  properly in a tty for ex?
<raphink> or even at all
<theine> ^e works fine
<raphink> huh?
<raphink> you kidding?
<raphink>  <theine> ^e works fine  <--- that's not the way it should look
<theine> well, works fine means that it prints a '^' and a 'e'...
<theine> which I guess is not fine for you...
<raphink> not really, no ;)
<raphink> on my kbd at least it's supposed to print the ^ on top of the e
<theine> raphink, I think I have a fix for the locale problem...
<raphink> tell me
<theine> does /etc/locale.gen.dpkg-old exist on your system?
<raphink> let's see
<raphink> yes
<theine> do this:
<raphink> but since I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales several times
<raphink> I'm not sure it's still the right one :(
<theine> sudo cp /etc/locale.gen.dpkg-old /var/lib/locales/supported.d/
<raphink> mhm
<theine> wait!
<raphink> I'll ahve to reboot afterwards I guess
<theine> sudo cp /etc/locale.gen.dpkg-old /var/lib/locales/supported.d/locale
<theine> that's the right command
<raphink> mhm
<theine> raphink, only log in and out of Gnome/KDE
<raphink> k
<theine> I meand out and in ...
<raphink> let's try it
<raphink> yes sure
<theine> after you copied that file, do "sudo locale-gen"
<theine> and then log out
<raphink> let's try
<raphink> doesn't seem to work in my tty
<theine> raphink, what doesn't work?
<raphink> oh stupid me
<raphink> nm
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> I've done it wrong ;)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> nope
<raphink> didn't solve the problem
<theine> You didn't log out, did you?
<raphink> I'm afraid locale-gen was changed to use the /var/lib/locales/supported.d/{fr,en,etc.} stuff
<raphink> theine: I did, on tty1
<theine> raphink, yeah, I think I just found out about the supported way
<raphink> hmm ok
<theine> raphink, what's your desired locale?
<raphink> fr_FR.UTF-8
<theine> raphink, sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr
<raphink> it's already installed ;)
<theine> raphink, so if you do "sudo rm /var/lib/locales/supported.d/locale" and "sudo locale-gen", what exactly happens?
<raphink> actually it worked so far and just stopped working yesterday for no apparent reason
<raphink> well it generates the locales ;)
<raphink> Generating locales...
<raphink>   en_AU.UTF-8... done
<raphink>   en_BW.UTF-8... done
<theine> raphink, ok, then that's actually a different problem than mine...
<raphink> etc..
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :s
<theine> raphink, what does "echo ${LANG}" give you?
<theine> did I already ask that?
<raphink>  $ echo ${LANG}
<raphink> fr_FR.UTF-8
<theine> that's in gnome-terminal or what?
<raphink> in konsole, yes
<theine> so does your problem exist in konsole as well?
<raphink> same in tty
<raphink> well yes, but it's differe'nt
<raphink> in konsole, when I type ^+e, I get "^e"
<raphink> in a tty, I get nothing
<raphink> but then in a tty, if I try to use backspace after having typed ^+e several times, it deletes the prompt
<raphink> of (the number of times I've typed ^+e) - 1
<theine> Did you enable keyboard layouts in the Control Center?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> had them enabled for a long time
<theine> raphink, have you tried using another keyboard variant (deadacute, nodeadkeys, basic)?
<raphink> I'll try
<theine> raphink, what's your current variant?
<raphink> I'm using basic now
<raphink> but then it shouldn't have an effect on tty
<hunger> Now these keyboard issues are the one area I can not blame ubuntu for:-)
<raphink> I used to be able to type ^e in ttys
<theine> That French (basic) right?
<raphink> yep
* hunger uses custom keymaps in X and the console.
<theine> raphink, I'd try deadacute
<raphink> wahts' that theine ?
<theine> raphink, one sec...
<theine> raphink, ok, then sundeadkeys
<theine> raphink, or maybe latin9, never used a french layout...
<raphink> the key doesn't seem to exist on sundeadkeys
<raphink> I tried latin9 and others of the kind
<raphink> it doesn't solve the problem
<theine> raphink, hmmm, too bad
<raphink> indeed
<theine> hunger, you use setxkbmap and the like?
<hunger> theine: Dunno. I changed /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz (IIRC) and the X keymap files in /etc/X11/
<theine> hunger, I see
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> everything worked fine here before yesterday
<raphink> :s
<raphink> dunno what happened
<raphink> well maybe I know
<raphink> I played with the accessibility options
<raphink> but then I put them back in place afterwards
<raphink> and I don't think playing with my KDE options would destroy the whole keymap system for all users ;)
<theine> raphink, to be sure, why don't you create a new user and see whether the problem exist for him as well
<raphink> hmm yes
<raphink> good idea
<theine> than you whether it's your or Ubuntu's fault :)
<theine> ... know ...
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> well I'll try with KDE aswell
<theine> what do you mean?
<raphink> maybe the tty and kde pbs are not the same
<raphink> i doubt so since they are very similar though
<theine> raphink, how do you set your locale in a tty anyway? by exporting LANG=fr_FR in your ~/.bashrc ?
<\sh> Riddell: qt is fixed now for immodule :)
<raphink> theine: hmm never had to do it so far
<theine> raphink, try "echo ${LANG}" in a tty
<raphink> I did theine 
<raphink> my LANG is fr_FR.UTF-8
<raphink> there's no pb with it
<theine> I thought you might have done this in konsole only...
<raphink> nope
<theine> well, gotta go, see you around...
<raphink> ok
<raphink> bye
<tvo> anyone knows which pkg provides /usr/include/GL/gl.h in dapper?
<Riddell> tvo: mesa-common-dev
<Riddell> tvo: there was a wish to change the middle click to search and konq search bar to be google if loaded with HTML part and locate: if loaded with filemanager part, do you know if that's possible?
<tvo> don't know about the middle click
<tvo> auto switching between google <-> locate should be possible
<tvo> hmm, I've mesa-common-dev installed but no gl.h :(
<tvo> Riddell: do you mean middle click in searchbar, on tab or somewhere else?
<Riddell> tvo: middle click to paste on a webpage
<Riddell> tvo: X has been changing these last few days, I mday be out of date
<freeflying_> Riddell: have you posted the cd for me 
<tvo> hmm, I get the idea gl.h is nowhere atm, I'll ask around a bit more and possibly file a bug then...
<Riddell> freeflying_: nope, I'll do that today
<tvo> ah, so you middle click on a webpage and it searches for the word you pasted on that webpage?
<Riddell> tvo: yes
<tvo> I'd guess that should be possible: if something is pasted in khtmlpart, trigger the search function(s)
<tvo> ah, fixed the gl.h problem, no clue why it wasn't installed earlier tho...
* freeflying_ sleeping time , bye all 
<Riddell> night freeflying_ 
<freeflying_> Riddell: I may say good afternoon to you ,  :)
<Riddell> Mez: what's the story with that katapult problem?
<JRe> Someone else have a bug with k3bsetup2 ???
<JRe> (on dapper?)
<Riddell> JRe: it doesn't show anything
<JRe> Riddell: right
<Riddell> we don't know is the answer :)
<JRe> Riddell: ok will try to inspect a little and find what is wrong!
<Riddell> maybe try a manual compile see if that fixes it
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> allee: any idea if that happens in debian?  (k3bsetup kcmmodule is bank)
<Riddell> blank
* JRe is building k3b
<JRe> Compile K3bSetup 2:                    yes
<JRe> Riddell: there is also a version mismatch in k3b-i18n
<Riddell> oh aye, I'll fix that, poke me if I don't
<JRe> ok
<JRe> Riddell: ok it does the same with a manual compile
<JRe> Riddell: (of the source package in dapper)
<JRe> Riddell: dh_install: usr/share/applnk/Settings/System/k3bsetup2.desktop exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<JRe> Riddell: mmm strange /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_k3bsetup2.* seems to be installed correctly but it's even not working
<Riddell> raphink: I said give me some warning!
<jpatrick> Riddell: excellent
<Riddell> jpatrick: hmm?
<jpatrick> Riddell: got me  box of CDs :)
<Riddell> woo!
<jpatrick> nice translation of Scotland :)
<Riddell> did I get it wrong?
<Riddell> escosia no?
<jpatrick> Yes it is :D
<jpatrick> Do you know how I can get in touch with the Catalan LoCo team?
<jpatrick> never mind
<Riddell> #kubuntu-es might?
<jpatrick> I'm always there
<jpatrick> Not many from Catalonia...
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/local only lists debian-user-catalan
<jpatrick> ok, great
<sebas> Riddell: First set of CDs arrived.
<jpatrick> sebas: hey same here
<jjesse> i'll have to check the mail when i get home, though do you think michigan usa will take longer?
<sebas> jpatrick: High 5!
<sebas> jjesse: Tomorrow then :-)
* jpatrick high 5s sebas 
<jpatrick> 90 CDs
<jpatrick> I think
* sebas will make dutch kde dudes happy :-)
<Riddell> sebas: that's the small box :)
<sebas> Only if I can get them to work for us of course :>
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, already warned my neighbour :D
<sebas> But nevermind, a giant beanbag will be delivered here one of the next days, so it's not even the biggest package.
<jpatrick> I suppose I could make the Catalan KDE dudes happy
<sebas> Heck, feels like christmas :>
<hunger> Kamion: What are those lock-icons signifying?
<hunger> Kamion: encrypted partitions?
<Riddell> hunger: no kamion on this channel
<hunger> Riddell: Sorry... mixed up channels again:-(
<Riddell> :)
<jpatrick> Ah Riddell thanks for the card....
<jpatrick> it's been a pleasure
<Riddell> :)
<jpatrick> http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers
<Riddell> :)
* sebas joined, jpatrick: approve!
<jpatrick> sebas: approved
<jpatrick> Riddell: I wish I made it to today's Council meeting
<jpatrick> I could of become a member then -> MOTU (KDE)
<Riddell> jpatrick: set a reminder for next time
<jpatrick> I did
<jpatrick> I was stuck in school
<jpatrick> sebas: nice music
<sebas> Your's is somewhat ... british :-)
<jpatrick> ha
<sebas> Franz Ferdinand is nice, though.
<jpatrick> yeah they rock
<Riddell> I don't know if we'll get 15 members
<sebas> Riddell: Join!
<jpatrick> sebas: he did
<Riddell> I have, I need approval
<sebas> Ow :)
<Riddell> we should so get last.fm integration with launchpad
<sebas> High 5, Riddell!
<jpatrick> that would be great
<Riddell> someone file a beaste for that please 
<Tonio__> hi all
<Riddell> bastie
<sebas> Announce on kubuntu-devel :-)
<Tonio__> Riddell: just received my "powered by ubuntu" stickers, they're nice ;)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:sebas] : Have a Great Hogmanay Kubuntu! | Flight 2 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/
<jpatrick> Tonio__: next  big thing: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers
<Tonio__> jpatrick: hi ! let me check
* sebas could probably live with Riddell being DJ.
<sebas> Urgh, if he didn't have "Roxette" in there :-)
<Tonio__> sebas: ^^
<jpatrick> I got Muse of Riddell's page
<jpatrick> off*
<Riddell> I don't even know what Roxette is
<Riddell> "Joyride"!
<Riddell> how the heck did I get them in my profile?
<Riddell> last.fm is framing me
<Tonio__> a 80's group, with a blond short hair girl as a singer
<jpatrick> lol
<Tonio__> sebas: am I correct ?
<jpatrick> Wow
<Riddell> yes
<jpatrick> Riddell: This user last played a track 358 days ago.
<sebas> Tonio__: Yes, and now explain why you know that?!? :P
<Tonio__> is there a package for that lastfm QT binary ?
<Tonio__> sebas: don't know
<jpatrick> There is
<sebas> Tonio__: Sure ;)
<Tonio__> I never listen to 80's music....
<jpatrick> I saw it on the Debian Linux forum there
<Tonio__> I assume I just had a good memory when I was young ;)
<Tonio__> unfortunately it changed with time ;)
<Riddell> why do I need a binary to play last.fm now?
<sebas> Hopefully aswell as your taste :>
<Riddell> downloading it seems to crlash konqueror too
<Tonio__> jpatrick: I joined
<sebas> Riddell: The stream is kinda crippled mp3, they're sending the tags asynchronously.
<sebas> Danimo said it'd be possible to fix somehow, if you can live with the id3 tag being out of sync sometimes.
<sebas> As usual, someone will have to hack it into amarok.
<jpatrick> it is in amaroK
<sebas> Playing last.fm, or only updating the profile? (And which amarok?)
<jpatrick> updating the profile
<sebas> Ah, ok. I meant playing the stream (that's what you need the ugly binary for).
<jpatrick> yep
<sebas> Sad enough, the first Qt4 app I use on a kinda regular base is that closed piece of crap.
* sebas is tired.
<jpatrick> hey jjesse 
<jpatrick> sebas: I thought you could get the src, or maybe that's just the plugin?
<sebas> Dunno, but it seems to be mostly mp3
* jpatrick goes though his recommendations
<jjesse> hiya jpatric
<jjesse> hiya jpatrick
<allee> Riddell: k3bsetup works on sid: booted into sid, update, started k3bsetup, added pw and got a working display
<jpatrick> allee: I've started work on kmplayer
<allee> jpatrick: koos will be happy to hear that :)
<allee> jpatrick: ah and me too: One self build pkg less ;)
<Riddell> allee: very spooky
<allee> Riddell: sudo versus su woodoo again??
<Riddell> can't see how
<allee> Riddell: fwiw KDE in sid contains very recent branch pulls.  Maybe something as fixed recently? (wild guess)
<teprrr> hmm, anyone knows if uPower will be in dapper?
<sebas> allee: Didn't Koos have a debian/ directory in his tree anyway?
<sebas> (Good to hear, though, I love kmplayer)
<jpatrick> allee: one question, who's koos?
<sebas> kmplayer developer, Koos Vriezen
<sebas> dutchie :-)
<jpatrick> thought so
<jpatrick> is kmplayer in Debian?
<sebas> Not that I know, but mplayer isn't last time I checked.
<sebas> s/is/was
<jpatrick> coz I deleted the debian/ dir in source and noted it in changelog
* sebas > afk.
<allee> sebas, jpatrick: kmplayer is not in debian.  The ask the Debian KDE Qt Team if someone is interested and I told him kubuntu started working on it.
<allee> s/The/He/
<allee> maybe some of the kubuntu DD is interested to upload later to debian too?
<Riddell> would be good to get all our stuff uploaded to debian, just needs someone to do it
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> my ksplash-engine-moodin package hasn't made it to Debian yet
<Riddell> jpatrick: how would it get there?
<jpatrick> someone puting it there?
<Riddell> jpatrick: ah well, it's not going to do that itself :)
* allee is no DD and runs sid only on a host for tests :(
<Riddell> amu however is a DD
<Riddell> jpatrick: you'd have to check it in a debian chroot then try asking amu to upload
<jpatrick> oK
<Riddell> allee: are you going to apply to be a DD at all?
<Tonio__> sebas: isn't kmplayer able to manage with xine and gstreamer too ?
<jpatrick> Tonio__: it does
<allee> Riddell: Not sure.  But I'm sure I'll apply for MOTU before it give DD new maintainer process a try
<Tonio__> jpatrick: thanks
<Riddell> it would be nice to have some ubuntu (and especially kubuntu) friendly DDs around, to help make utnubu a reality
<Riddell> I'd apply but I haven't really done enough for Debian
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'm aiming for MOTU first
<allee> Riddell: I assume Mark would sponsor more KDE pkg.  If any kubuntu devel promises to keep an eye on the debian bugs of the pkg too.  There's no reason why we can't feed much more pkgs to debian
<allee> Riddell: that the way it works for me.  I work on Kubuntu, pbuild and give it some test on sid and ask him to upload.  And with some patience it arrives in kubuntu
<Riddell> ask who?
<jpatrick> Mr. Shuttleworth?
<allee> I assume that after the 19th I will have to change this route
<allee> Riddell: asks what?
<Riddell> ask who to upload?
<Riddell> after 19th can't upload to ubuntu archives, only to debian 
<allee> Riddell: even no bug fixes?
<Riddell> oh yes, plenty of them
<jpatrick> and KDE 3.5.1
<allee> :)
<allee> jpatrick: that are bug fixes :)
<jpatrick> I can't wait for Dapper+1
<jpatrick> we might have KDE4
<allee> jpatrick dreams
<sebas> Tonio__: Hm, dunno, I'm only using it with mlayer
<sebas> +p eve
<sebas> n
<Tm_T> aergh
<Sime> hi sebas, hi all
<Tm_T> any idea why fonts that I install thru kcontrol doesn
<Tm_T> t work anymore
<sebas> hi Sime 
<Riddell> Sime: how easy is it to set the DPI in displayconfig?
<sebas> Hm, not a feature yet.
<sebas> Sime: I've marvin here, he might move to you.
<sebas> Marvin is the miditower with Celeron 333 in there
<Tm_T> gaaah, this font issue is really annoying
<Tm_T> I spent days to get font the way I wanted it, but now I can't use it
<Riddell> sebas: when pipitas is back on IRC we must remember to poke him about getting the giant konqi to fosdem
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, he's going to FOSDEM though?
<Riddell> don't think so
<sebas> Or can konqi travel on his own? ;)
<Riddell> konqi can hitch :)
<Riddell> is anyone from .de going?
<sebas> Yeah, Bille is (or does that not count?)
<sebas> I guess everybody's waiting until the last minute, makes planning fun :/
<Mez> isaac's a good person to ask to sponsor KDE related packages aswell Riddell 
<sebas> Sime: I don't see how to easily set DPI in xorg.conf.
<allee> Riddell, Sime: please don't allow set dpi but DisplaySize x-in-mm y-in-mm in Monitor section
<sebas> Easiest is to set it in kdm, with XServerLocalFlags or so.
<allee> sebas: noooooooooooooooooooo ;)
<sebas> kdmrc:ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 100
<allee> argl
<sebas> It's probably for a reason indeed.
<sebas> We could however, make an option "diaplay size:" 14", 15", 15,4", 17", 19", 21" ...
<sebas> That might be ok from a user's point of view.
<Riddell> that would be nice
<allee> sebas: will not work 3/2 or 4/3 or 16/9  may all have the same diagonal
<sebas> And that has implications for DPI?
<Riddell> so you have another dropdown box "normal, widescreen, wider-screen"
<sebas> Hm, that's already implied by the resolution, right?
<allee> sebas: when you have the x and y pixels no.
<allee> but what is how complicated to ask for hight and widhtf?  I assume every one learn at school how can use a ruler?
<Riddell> allee: ah but rulers in Europe don't have inches marked :)
<Sime> sebas, Riddell, allee: it is very hard to set DPI in xorg.conf
<allee> Riddell: well, display config should use metric acconriding to COUNTRY ;)
<janimo> Riddell, ping
<allee> allee[0]  ~ # grep DisplaySize /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allee>         DisplaySize     286 214
<allee> Sime: with this infos xserver computes dpi itself
<Sime> I currently let Xorg probe the monitor with DDC
<allee> Sime: some driver even find the display size directly from DDC info.  Unfortunately radeon is still to stupid :(
<Sime> personally I wish I could easily set DPI in xorg.conf.
<Sime> because I want good normal DPIs like 75, 96 or 100, because
<Sime> fonts are optimised for those DPIs.
<Riddell> Sime: well you can do that in kdmrc
<Sime> Riddell: really?
<Riddell> so just have displayconfig edit kdmrc
<allee> Sime: then the fonts need to be fixed.  I (we) want/need that display in A4 is size of an A4
<Riddell> ServerLocalArgs="-dpi 100"
<Sime> ok.
<sebas> Sime: Except for nvidia :/
<allee> sebas: good :)
* sebas doesn't really get why it's that easy at argument for X, but quite hard from xorg.conf.
* allee doesn't really get why DisplaySize is considered complicated :)
<janimo> Riddell, are you shipping breezy kubuntus? :)
<allee> sebas: I'm sure upstream had in mind non squre pixels.
<janimo> are they plain breezy or updates too?
<jpatrick> janimo: plain breezy I guess
* jpatrick got his
<Riddell> janimo: yes.  they're plain breezy
<Sime> another limitation with how things work in Xorg is that if you change resolution with RandR, your DPI changes too.... for new apps.
<Riddell> that's spooky
<Sime> its annoying.
<Sime> kde should be able to tell all apps to relayout themselves.
<Sime> you can do it in System settings.
<Sime> font changes there take effect immediately.
<Sime> I guess a fix must be possible.
<Sime> at least for KDE apps.
<allee> Sime: yes that randr changes dpi is sad but true :(  This is a bug.
<Sime> so who here is going to fosdem anyway?
<allee> Sime: many cards (and even TFTs) to the scaling to full screen for lower res on their own and many driver don't handle it. It's tricky do to what the user expects
<Riddell> I should be
<Riddell> allee: don't live anywhere near stuttgart do you?
<allee> Stuttgart is reachable Munich 200 km and at weekend 70 km
<allee> Riddell: are you visiting Stuttgart?
<Riddell> allee: no, we need to rescue Konqi from Stuttgart somehow
* allee starts the engine and switches on the blue light
<Tonio__> Riddell: little bug in the konq profile when browsing a pdf.... "tools" menu appears twice....
<Tonio__> little correction needed in kpdf part.rc
<Riddell> Tonio__: got a patch?
<Tonio__> not yet, but :
<Tonio__> s/<Menu name="mouseMode">/<Menu name="tools">
<Tonio__> that does the job...
<Tonio__> Riddell: would like a diff ?
<Riddell> Tonio__: yes
<Tonio__> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> well, I should be able to work it out :)
<Tonio__> hum, okay, that was a really stupid question ;)
<jpatrick> night guys
<Tonio__> Riddell: I saw what you commented concerning the bookmarks and I agree with you, that would be way better than haeinv bookmarks in a sub menu....
<allee> jpatrick: nite
<Tonio__> I searched about 3 hours, but didn't find a rc file concerning the bookmark display....
<Tonio__> I assume it is a lib, or maybe build directly with konq...
<Tonio__> it is a pain that this cannot be modified to display "most visited" and "historic" directly in the (renamed to Go) bookmark menu
<Riddell> Tonio__: yes, I think it must be, which is indeed a pain
<allee> Tonio__: When I'm not sure were something is defined, I 'rsync .kde .kde.orig' I change how I want to have it.  rsync --dry-run .kde .kde.orig lists the changes files.  Diff then shows what's changed
<LaserJock> does anybody know if koctave works?
<Riddell> LaserJock: never heard of it, please let us know if it does
<LaserJock> Riddell: well it is only in Ubuntu and lamont's buildlogs show it hasn't build since January and I can't find it in synaptic
<LaserJock> but packages.ubuntu.com has it
<Riddell> it's been trying to build for a year :)
<Riddell> looks like it needs to build-dep on cdbs, let me try that
<Riddell> I wonder where that came from
<Riddell> some random apt-get.org archive must be
<LaserJock> hmm, apparently upstream is inactive since 2004 
<Riddell> LaserJock: uploading, keep an eye on the buildlogs and let me knowif it succeeds or fails
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok
<allee> what is  http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ good for?
<LaserJock> Riddell: so how do packages from apt-get.org get into Ubuntu?
<Riddell> allee: if we get 15 people then we get our own kubuntu developers radio stkation
<Riddell> LaserJock: dholbach goes searching for candidates and uploads them to ubuntu
<Riddell> LaserJock: or anyone else can
<allee> lol
<LaserJock> Riddell: oh, ok. But it isn't an automatic process?
<Riddell> LaserJock: no
<LaserJock> Riddell: ok, good
<Riddell> ooh, katapult is working again, go \sh!
* Tm_T doesn't use katapult
* LaserJock hasn't figured out what katapult does :(
<Tm_T> can't control what happens when I try run app but there's directory with same name
<Riddell> LaserJock: alt+space
<Riddell> type an app name
<Riddell> Tm_T: yeah, it needs a way to select when there's two results
* Tm_T finds traditional rundialog enough
<Tm_T> good they removed it from gnome
<Riddell> removed what?
<Tm_T> rundialog
<Riddell> alt+f2 thing?
<Tm_T> from menu or something
<Riddell> why is that good?
<LaserJock> alt+f2 works it just isn't in the menu
<Tm_T> Riddell: it was confusing new users, they said...
<Tm_T> "let's hide all functions!"
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> even windows has that
<Riddell> where it's completely useless
<LaserJock> yeah, you can't start a terminal from the right click menu either
<Tonio__> allee: the problem is that that cannot be changed graphically... I assume a lib is included, something like that ;) I did a grep on the full hdd and nothing concerning those bookmarks....
<Tonio__> allee: but thanks for the trick, that might help a lot ;)
<allee> Tonio__: ah, ok
<LaserJock> Riddell: looks like koctave was succesful on everything but ia64
<Riddell> groovy.  ia64 is broke generally
<Hobbsee> darn - next dapper development meeting is at 1 in the morning, my time - i was hoping to lurk in it.  Guess i'll have to go read the logs for it instead
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you're not a 1 in the morning type?
<allee> Riddel: for a digikam 0.8.1 (right) uplaod it's enough to ask/convience an MOTU, no REVU, right?  (much) better media support is trickier than expected [and I want to push upstream a bit to get it out in time before 19th Jan] 
<Hobbsee> i'm a night owl, but mum would have a massive cow staying up that late
<LaserJock> lol, that would be bad. Your mom catches you sneaking out of the house for a developer meeting ;-)
<Riddell> allee: yes, just ask me or anyone to upload
<allee> Riddell: ok, so in extrem case a ping at 18 Jan is okay.  I try to get an -rc tarball this week to give pkg'ed digikam* a bit more testing time.
<Riddell> allee: yep
<allee> Riddell: thx
<dholbach> hey guys - happy HUG DAY! :)
<dholbach> see you later for bug squashing action.
<dholbach> *wave*
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> aren't bug days on thursday?
<LaserJock> Bug day tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-08
<Lure> fdoving: ;-)
<MidMark> Bug #78374
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78374 in kde-guidance "user password is not read every time you open an user, results in password overwritten" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78374
<nixternal> argh, the daily-live installer also crashes :(
<MidMark> guys is there a plan or a date for solving the data loss bug for removable device?
<nixternal> why don't you want me installing feisty :\
<fdoving> nixternal: they know you'll find more bugs.. makes more work :)
<nixternal> seems like it :)
<fdoving> nite.
<Lure> fdoving: nite
<nixternal> anyone seen a split screen (1/2 blue/gray, the other half pink) when doing an apt-get upgrade recently with Feisty?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: nice!  :D
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: ty
* ryanakca heads to bed... school tommorow :(
<Hobbsee> awww
* Hobbsee wonders when imbrandon will come back
<Hobbsee> heya Riddell
<nixternal> crimsun: i take it the latest 2.6.20.5 kernel didn't get the sound fixes as well for conexant drivers
<crimsun> nixternal: no, it requires a manual addition of one file and fairly invasive changes to two others
<crimsun> you probably weren't reading when I said that
<nixternal> sure i was
<nixternal> or maybe not
* nixternal is sick
<crimsun> I'll try to cross-port them this week
<nixternal> cool
<crimsun> man, it sure would be nice if people helped.
<nixternal> for the time being i have plugged in amplified speakers :)
<crimsun> it sucks having to triage an entire subsystem by myself.
<nixternal> well, if i knew wth i was doing with sound stuff i would help
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You here?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yep :)
<manchicken> How long is the meeting going to be.
<manchicken> ?
<manchicken> IIRC, 2200UTC is 1600CST...
<manchicken> I'll still be at work at that time.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: not sure - couple of hours, maybe
<Hobbsee> manchicken: reckon you can irc from work?  :P
<manchicken> I'm thinking of working from home tomorrow though.
<nixternal> manchicken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2/Kubuntu?action=show#head-3eaefbc2eac3713873d872f82862c5f675244eee
<nixternal> ;)
<manchicken> I can IRC from work, but I'd miss the time from the trip home.
<nixternal> yay for short header links
<manchicken> heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you could always leave late :P
<manchicken> SWEET!!!!
<manchicken> That's awesome.
<manchicken> It's nice to see changes made.
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> that guidance isnt in kubuntu yet though
<nixternal> Hobbsee: leaving late is not an issue when working in the City of Chicago, it is the traffic that is the issue, which means in order to not fight rush hour, you leave work at 3pm (early) or 7pm (late)
* nixternal is glad he no longer works in the city
<Hobbsee> nixternal: true.....
<nixternal> oh wait, i forgot, i am, but i take the train ;)
<Hobbsee> same in most countries, i think
<manchicken> I'm going to be moving to Bourbonnais here soon.
<nixternal> 1 mile walk/drive to the station
<manchicken> I'll be taking Metra to and from work.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: nice :)
<nixternal> then i hop on the good ol' red and brown line
<manchicken> nixternal: Where you stay?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'd suggest going home late, and taking something into the office for dinner, etc
<nixternal> bloomingdale
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'm hoping the meeting will bring lots of interesting things
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I think I might just work from home tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> that works too :)
<manchicken> I'm hoping that there will be smaller changes that are needed that will make big differences.
<manchicken> This software-properties proggy will be nice to port over, but I'm concerned it might not make code freeze.
<nixternal> manchicken: usability wise the tabs in system settings are great!
<Hobbsee> manchicken: when's code freeze?  feature freeze?
<nixternal> i will admit that i did not notice the advanced portions at first with the Edgy layout
<nixternal> for Herd2? it is like soon/now i believe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ah, right.  do it for herd 3 then
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> there are 6 herds - plenty of time
<nixternal> Hobbsee: kaudiocreator and kscd are being removed I take it?
<manchicken> I thought it was 2007.02.08
<manchicken> Riddell said that was freeze date, ready or not.
<manchicken> Though I may have misunderstood.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: dunno, are they?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: oh yeah, feature freeze. that just means "get a section of the code in, it doesnt have to work yet"
<nixternal> it is Feb 8 for feature freeze
<Hobbsee> manchicken: submit semi working code, then keep fixing it as fast as you can :)
* claydoh likes Koffice as default, is a big fan of the suite:)
<manchicken> This software-properties work is going to need some work.  heh.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: hehe.  i'm glad that you're doing it :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'm going to separate the bloody backend from the front.
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
* Hobbsee installed gnome yesterday and looked at the upgrader - it's very nice
<Hobbsee> mind you, as for why i want a menu box to say "it's done" giving me 2 boxes to click out of, i'm not sure.  change the text of the first menu box, and make the second "done" one vanish
<manchicken> The Qt port is first ^_^
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> that's a bug in the gnoem one :P
<manchicken> nixternal: You know where there's a changelog?  I want to show off to my dad ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> https://lists.ubuntu.com   and locate the feisty-changes one, it will be somewhere in there
<nixternal> what package is system-settings part of?
<Hobbsee> kde-systemsettings, iirc
<Hobbsee> apt-cache showsrc system-settings
<nixternal> manchicken: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/systemsettings/?rev=619933&view=rev
<nixternal> errr
<nixternal> ya that's it
<manchicken> Sweet.
<highvoltage> Riddell: ping
<Tonio__> hi
<Tonio__> ;)
<crimsun> wb
<raphink> salut Tonio__
<raphink> hi crimsun
<Tonio__> yo raphink, banan !!!!!
<raphink> bananier, bon sak!
<Tonio__> hehe, merde il connaissait la suite ;)
<Tonio__> how are you ?
<raphink> goude sankiou
<raphink> testing svn-buildpackage
<crimsun> hi raphink
<raphink> happy new year crimsun
<Tonio_> hello crimsun
<raphink> or api nouillre :)
<crimsun> & you
<raphink> :)
<raphink> anyone uses svn-buildpackage here?
<Riddell> highvoltage: pong
<raphink> anyone knows how to build a source package with svn-buildpackage?
<raphink> -S doesn't seem to be taken in consideration by svn-buildpackage
<highvoltage> Riddell: do you know who maintains kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> highvoltage: me
<highvoltage> Riddell: great. is it possible to add more mirrors to download instructions?
<Riddell> highvoltage: mirrors should be in launchpad
<Riddell> then I have a script somewhere to update automatically
<highvoltage> Riddell: ah, ok. hmmm... I see the mirrors are listed in http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<highvoltage> Riddell: Znarl asked me earlier why it only links to cdimage.ubuntu.com, but I see he was mistaken
<Riddell> the download page is generated from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Tonio_> hello Riddell
<highvoltage> Riddell: ok, thanks. I'll just point Znarl to the downloads page if he asks again :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: since II've not been there for a month, can you make me a short resume of kubuntu's todo work and priorities ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: update kmplayer
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: otherwise I'm working on update tool this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll also fix a few things in gtk-qt and systemsettings, desktop files etc....
<Riddell> Tonio_: you have multimedia simplification and samba fixing assigned to you
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know for samba, multimedia is about finished
<Riddell> Tonio_: also you have getting upstream to fix kwin-style-crystal on your todo
<Tonio_> Riddell: done this morning
<Riddell> oh?
<Tonio_> Riddell: my todo is still there, I was just talking about the things I've missed last month :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've send the fix upstream, I don't have a package right now, I'm waiting for the response
<Riddell> perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm starting, let's go !
<Tonio_> first is to finish multimedia spec and kmplauer
<Tonio_> and getting jabbin reviewed for the sip spec
<Tonio_> Riddell: no freeze at the moment afaik right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmplayer uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: your friends openwengo together with KDE at http://www.kde-france.org/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,56/id,solutions_linux_2007/
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee, might be an idea to send a reminder to kubuntu-devel about the meeting incase there's confusion
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed.  i've jsut gotten home from a horrible shift at work
<Riddell> Hobbsee: at the supermarket?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when my boss is in a *mega* bitchy mood....argh...horrible....
* Hobbsee thinks that she ripped into *everyone* below her at work today
<Riddell> you have people below you?  does that mean you're a boss too?
<Hobbsee> which made everyone else mega-stressed, etc
<Hobbsee> no, i'm not
<Hobbsee> well, not usually
* Hobbsee wishes she was the boss :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> you're our boss
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: *puts boss hat on* - what are we goign to do about this removable media data loss bug?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whenever i act as the boss, i get into trouble :P  so i try not to act as boss...much...
* Hobbsee fails with that.
<hunger> Hobbsee: *My* boss would have said "what are *you* going to do about" ;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: hehe :)
<Riddell> which removable media data loss bug?
<Hobbsee> hunger: well, i cant code the stuff, so Riddell or someone else will have to fix it - the "me" part of it might be finding someone to code that fix :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: Of course we all got that you actually meant that;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: bug 61946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<Hobbsee> which is in feisty as well, presumably
<Riddell> is there an upstream bug?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, as long as wengo network is not a real sip one.... :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's a side effect of moving to dbus for it.  quite probably
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just surprised wengo and kde look close; since wengo isn't a real kde app and not really an open one
<Hobbsee> jdong: poke
<Riddell> Tonio_: someone from wengo got on the gnome foundation board
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Hobbsee> hunger: so you'll code us the fix, right?  :P
<hunger> Hobbsee: Nope. I'm trying to code something else right now.
<Hobbsee> hunger: awww :p
<Hobbsee> hunger: what are you working on?
<hunger> Hobbsee: And that is with me being on vacation:-(
<Hobbsee> ouch :(
<Hobbsee> what's vacation?
<hunger> Hobbsee: Doing some demos for decibel.
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<hunger> Hobbsee: And "improving" stuff I do not have time for at work.
<Hobbsee> ah
* seaLne wonders whether kmail freezing on trying to empty 25000 messages from the trash is a bug or just to be expected
<Hobbsee> seaLne: likely :P
<Jucato> wow. didn't realize the meeting is just 10 hours away :)
<seaLne> getting excited? :)
<Jucato> no. setting my alarm clock :)
* Jucato sets it at 5:30AM... plenty of time to get sane before the meeting :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you e-mail the people who have tried to join kubuntu-members?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not yet.  i need to figure out how best to do that
<jsgotangco> ahh i miss those meetings that make me crazy that I'm living in +8 timezone
<jsgotangco> NOT
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh wait, the people who are trying to join, or hte people already there?
* Hobbsee thought you said the people there, last time
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the ones who have tried to join but aren't in
* Hobbsee look
<Jucato> jsgotangco: lovely, ain't it? :)
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/+members  the proposed members
<jsgotangco> i dont miss it one bit
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm not an admin of the team
<Tonio_> Hobbsee hey :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_!!!!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I'll be there toonight at the meeting fyi
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you can still see that page though?
* Hobbsee hugs Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd probably decline them from within LP with a message about how to apply for membership
* Jucato forgot who was proposing the change to polyester widget style...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mhb, iirc
<Jucato> ah ok. he didn't add it to the agenda...
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sounds like a list of bluetooht people would be a good thing to get at the meeting tomorrow :)
<gnomefreak> tomorrow? you mean todays meeting?
<Jucato> tomorrow for Hobbsee and me :)
<gnomefreak> ah good point its late afternoon there :(
<Riddell> Hobbsee: meeting may not be the best place for that, just on the mailing list would have more potential people
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true.....
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah.  s/tomorrow/today
<Jucato> Hobbsee: probably best to refer to "the meeting" rather than "the meeting <insert time here>" :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> the meeting in 9.5 hours
<Jucato> that works too :)
<Hobbsee> argh, i want sleep first :P
<pinheiro> back
<Jucato> moin pinheiro!
<Hobbsee> hey pinheiro!
<pinheiro> heya
* Jucato wonders if our artists will be able to join the meeting
<pinheiro> meeting?
<Jucato> topic
<pinheiro> so its today?
<pinheiro> 22.00
<Jucato> depends on which timezone, but basically, yes :)
<pinheiro> greenich time
<pinheiro> my time
<Jucato> oooh :)
<Jucato> right in the middle of it all
<freeflying> Riddell: would you like have a look on kchmviewer on ppc?
<Riddell> freeflying: not today I'm afraid, I'm in feature mode not bug mode
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what feature?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: what's wrong with it?
<freeflying> Hobbsee: it keep crashing from dapper on ppc
<freeflying> Hobbsee: but the same version works fine in sid
<Riddell> Hobbsee: dist upgrade tool
<pinheiro> will be there
<freeflying> Riddell: you've add im-switch to language-selector-qt?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ah
* Jucato is particularly curious with one of Hobbsee's agenda topics... 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: which?
<Jucato> the one about #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, the one from ages ago...
<Jucato> but reserve your talk for llater :)
<Jucato> later*
<Riddell> freeflying: yes (well, I just copied whatever was in the gtk one)
<freeflying> Riddell: the gtk one is writen by mvo?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<freeflying> Riddell: need we test it for you?  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: yes please
<freeflying> Hobbsee: the meeting time is too early here, I can only be there for about 30 m
<Hobbsee> yay, kde :)
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: where they stands?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: fair enough
<Riddell> freeflying: it's in feisty
<Hawkwind> The meeting is during precious nap time here...... :-)
<Jucato> heh
<freeflying> Riddell: kubuntu-desktop dosen't depends on language-selector-qt now
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: nap early :P
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Tell the 4 year old that!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Tonio_> Riddell: you said gwenview is unmaintained now ? did upstream talked that ? last version is one month old only
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hawkwind> Unfortunately, he's a *sick* 4 year old right now :(
<Hobbsee> ah :(
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes he did
<Jucato> Tonio_: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=37647108
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, okay so we'll have to discuss this in the meeting.....
<Tonio_> very annoying since showimg looks unmaintained too
<Riddell> freeflying: it does here
<Lure> Riddell: btw, did you find out why I do not see Language install/select buttons in Regional&Language?
<Lure> does anybody else have this problem ^^^
<Riddell> Lure: still no looked at it (since my apt is still broken), I hope the changes havn't been lost
<Lure> Riddell: did you upload the change or was screenshot from your local build?
<Riddell> Lure: hmm, I can't see it in the kdebase changelog so maybe I didn't upload
<Riddell> or I uploaded and it got overwritten
<Riddell> hmm, that's not good
<Lure> Riddell: :-(
<freeflying> Lure: I can't find it too, so just ask Riddel about it :)
<Lure> freeflying: thanks, I was already thinking that I was going mad not seing it ;-)
<allee> Tonio_: hi, happy new year ;)
<allee> Tonio_, Riddell: Gwenview changed again from unmainted to short-of-time-please-help: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=31356273&forum_id=1210
<allee> so it's not that critical anymore
<Tonio_> allee: good news
<allee> yeap
<Lure> Riddell: btw, when can we expect kubuntu- specs to be approved for feisty?
<Lure> we are working on unapproved specs... ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: I doubt anyone will get to approving the rest of the specs
<Hobbsee> so the plan is just to implement them anyway?
<Riddell> so long as I think they're sane, of course :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Lure> Riddell: I have marked the development status at least
<Riddell> Lure: which spec are you thinking of?
<Riddell> ah, -laptop and -network
<Lure> Riddell: yep
* Hobbsee starts looking thru the kde documentation
<Hobbsee> this is...neat :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which kde doc?
<Hobbsee> http://developernew.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Programming_Tutorial_KDE_4/
<Hobbsee> the "i can code bits of C++ but cant code a thing in kde" one
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you may want to ask Riddell to give you a wake up call, btw
<Jucato> aah the wiki. yeah :)
<Jucato> heh no need. my mom's awake by 4:30 AM. :)
<Hobbsee> oh right, so that's a wiki
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'll be taking a look over those tutorials over the next few weeks :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yay :)
<Jucato> I just haven't reached that "i can code bits of C++" part :P
<Jucato> which is strange, because I made 2 very simple KDE patches lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, neither can i...
<Lure> sebas: 04:50	Riddell	http://alioth.debian.org/~modax-guest/13_preserve_perms_for_passwd_group_shadow.diff  current patch from debian for guidance user module
<Lure> sebas: this looks useful improvement, but would make sense if you review it and apply if Ok with it
<Hobbsee> argh, how's it 1.40am already?
<Jucato> :D
* zigovr3 is away: I'm busy
<Hobbsee> zigovr3: please disable your away message
<Jucato> !away > zigovr3
<manchicken> Hobbsee: So yes, I will be at the meeting.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yay :)
<Jucato> kool
<Hobbsee> hey Zerlinna
<manchicken> Damnit, I don't think there's any coffee in this house.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: quick!  go find some!
<manchicken> I've got plenty of beer...
<manchicken> But I think I'll wait for the meeting on that.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Zerlinna> hi Hobbsee :)
<Zerlinna> ...and hi everybody else ;)
<Jucato> grrr! spilled tea over my shirt... :(
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Jucato> good thing it wasn't that hot anymore...
<Jucato> I was drinking and something buzzed by me, thought it was a bee...
<abattoir_> hi all :)
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir!
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: will you give me a wakeup call tomorrow please?
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> OK, bedtime for me
<Hobbsee> see you later, for the meeting
<Jucato> see yah!
<Lure> sebas: ignore - I have seen latest commit ;-)
<jdong> Hobbsee|NotHere: <mock> contentless pong </mock>
* Jucato thought that was countless ping...
<Jucato> er.. contentless ping :P
<jdong> Jucato: she pinged me last night with "poke" :D
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> so it's payback time :)
<zigovr3> sorry what's about my away message ?
* zigovr3 is back (gone 01:14:58)
<zigovr3> anyway I'm not away anymore :)
<Jucato> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Riddell> Hobbsee|NotHere: sure
<manchicken> I'm excited about the meeting.
<Riddell> I hope it doesn't disappoint you :)
<bddebian> Excited about meetings?  Sicko ;-P
<manchicken> It's my first time actually being involved enough in a project to give a shit about the meetings ;)
<bddebian> hehe
<manchicken> Riddell: That Qt port will happen, but I'm not sure if it's going to make code freeze.
<manchicken> I'm having to separate backend from frontend a little bit since nobody thought of that before.
<manchicken> Anybody know if Perl-Qt bindings will ever be complete?
<bddebian> Sure, when you write them ;-P
<sebas> Probably not
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> manchicken: just do what you can, I'll probably look at it a bit before feature freeze anyway
<Riddell> manchicken: what's incomplete about perl-qt?
<manchicken> Almost none of the networking side of Qt is impletmented.
<manchicken> QHttp, etc.
<manchicken> I was working on a Podcast app in Perl-Qt... when I tried to use QHttp as my bitch for threaded HTTP requests, I found that QHttp wasn't actually being called.
<Riddell> gosh, someone who still programmes in Perl
<manchicken> That's my bread and butter man.
<manchicken> I hack perl for a living ;)
<manchicken> And it seems to be a rather sought-after skill.
<manchicken> People keep offering to move me around the country.
<manchicken> (US)
<manchicken> Perl with embedded C is considerably useful.
<manchicken> I wrote an interface to libmtp in Perl with Inline::C.
<manchicken> Quite nice.
<manchicken> Which reminds me, we need to update the standard amarok build to include libmtp.
<manchicken> I'm tired of maintaining my own build ;)
<manchicken> <-- lazy
<Riddell> amarok in feisty does depend on libmtp
<manchicken> Good ^_^
<manchicken> Is there a hopeful release date for feisty?
<Riddell> you must have seen the scheudule
<Riddell> you were just talking about freeze dates
<manchicken> I have seen no schedule.
<manchicken> If there is one, I'm interested in seeing it ^_^
<Riddell> oh well, FeistyReleaseSchedule is what you're after
<manchicken> Ooh, just in time for tax season ;)
<manchicken> I wonder if I could write off my kubuntu hacking time on my taxes ;)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> That'd be an interesting audit.
<manchicken> "Well sir, I value my time at about $150USD/hour, and Ubuntu is a non-profit, so my contributions of 300 hours are all tax-deductable."
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> hmm, can you really do that for voluntary hours?
<Riddell> in general I mean, Ubuntu isn't actually a charity in the US
<manchicken> Oh?  I thought it was 503c.
<manchicken> My bad.
<mhb> abattoir_: hey
<mhb> abattoir_: around?
<\sh> Riddell: happy new year friend :) could you check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bug/55973 it should  fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/42169 ...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42169 in wine "winecfg dies when clicking the "Audio" tab" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<mhb> !meeting
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
* Lure has to hurry with guidance - Herd2 is next week...
<manchicken> Meeting is at 2200UTC
<Riddell> Lure: wiki says it's this week
<Riddell> \sh_away: have you tested that it helps?
<Lure> Riddell: true - it is on Thu! :-(
<Lure> Riddell: when does the freeze start?
<manchicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Lure> [20:21]  <Mithrandir> Lure: tomorrow.
* Lure is very busy until the meeting ;-)
* toma takes a look at the agenda
<toma> ow tomorrow there is also a meeting? great! looking forward to that ;-)
<Lure> sebas: seen this proposal: http://hughsient.livejournal.com/11986.html
<Lure> sebas: not sure if it makes much sense though (at least not before full kde4 with dbus instead of dcop)
<Tonio_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E51DyWl_q0c
<Tonio_> I know this isn't the purpose, but that's one of the most incredible thing I've seen in my life !
<Tonio_> nature is so incredible
<mhb> abattoir_: ping
<sebas> Lure: current powermanager takes exactly the same amount of clicks to accomplish this
<sebas> Not sure how many people want yet another systray icon
<sebas> Or isn't this for brightness only?
<sebas> Looks like it is
<sebas> UTC is CET -1 right?
<Lure> sebas: I meant more about dbus interface link: http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/*checkout*/gnome-power-manager/trunk/docs/dbus-interface.html
* sebas always confuses it with CEST
<sebas> Lure: Reading
<Lure> sebas: btw, I have sent you an e-mail about some refactoring I plan to do tonight and would like to get your feedback first
<Lure> sebas: CET-1 or CET-2 - depending on daylight saving
<sebas> Lure: I'll read it in a bit
<Lure> sebas: ta
* sebas wouldd like a getIdleTime added to the dbus api
<Riddell> s/dbus/hal/
<sebas> Right
* sebas has replied to the blog
<sebas> And it's UTC+1 here
<Riddell> Zerlinna: sysadmin made the domain transfer request today
<Riddell> Zerlinna: and he just turned up on the kubuntu-events list
<sebas> Lure: I've replied
<mhb> Jucato: I did add the meeting agenda point
<Riddell> Lure: that should be kdebase language installer patch installed now
<nixternal> how large is the entire KDE trunk checkout?
<Lure> sebas: thanks - so you think that we could just remove list values from .ui and dynamically add items (conditionally) from code with fixed index numbers?
<Lure> sebas: I can try that, even though having keywords might be nicer
<Lure> sebas: does not work - if index is higher than max, then it is appended - so index is always sequential (no gaps)
<Lure> sebas: even worse - if you use too big index, you get
<Lure> QComboBox::insertItem: (PoweredIdleCombo) Index 3 out of range
<Lure> sebas: will implement keywords...
<manchicken> Chocolate and tequila go quite well together.
<manchicken> My buddy brought me back some tequila chocolates from his parents' home town in Mexico... quite good.
<manchicken> Highest proof candy I've ever had.
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell sorry i was afk...
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I've seen his mail on kubuntu-events
<ryanakca> nixternal: dunno, just a sec
<nixternal> i have been checking it out all day i think. i just got my account
<ryanakca> nice... you don't need an account to check it out, do you?
<ryanakca> (asking in #kde-devel)
<sebas> Lure: I agree that having keywords might be nicer, but it also breaks the config
<Lure> sebas: will go with option 2 - properly handle old IDs
<sebas> Ok, didn't know about the too big index thing (hoped it would be smarter) :-)
<nixternal> ryanakca: nah, just to commit
<sebas> Ok
<ryanakca> nixternal: meh, wouldn't be much use to me at the moment, all of KDE is in C++/Qt iirc
<nixternal> and others
<nixternal> there is some ruby in there, some c# i think, lots of xml as well :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Lure> sebas: btw, "Lock screen" in for lid is misleading ;-)
* ryanakca is learning python :)
<Lure> sebas: it does blank the screen actually (now when we have lock optionally)
<Lure> sebas: also notification is "blanking screen"
<Lure> sebas: should I change it to "Blank screen"?
<ryanakca> looks like a good beginner language and all... and System Settings is coded in python along with most of the Ubuntu/Canonical stuff...
<manchicken> What's to learn?
<manchicken> system settings is in C++...
<ryanakca> hmm... well, rephrase that to a couple modules?
<manchicken> kde-systemsettings is C++ with .desktops and ksycoca
<ryanakca> nixternal: might want to update your wiki page... looks like you still aren't a member yet :)
<Lure> ryanakca: guidance modules are python
<nixternal> ya, i need to update it one of these days
<manchicken> Don't "try" to learn a language.  Just get in there and make the magic happen ^_^
<manchicken> You'll learn along the way.
<ryanakca> Lure: that's probably what I'm thinking about
* manchicken never understood the necessity for formality in learning or education...
<ryanakca> manchicken: my definition of learning is reading a bit from my python book, and then making a small app based on the last chapter I've looked at and looking at the book for reference :)
<manchicken> Why make a small app when there are existing apps that you could just work off of?
<ryanakca> should I try just downloading a python app and writing stuff in it? (I still haven't gotten to the part on figuring out what classes are)
<manchicken> You'll learn faster if you're making small changes to code than if you're writing it all from scratch.
<manchicken> Then your examples are all around you.
<mhb> ryanakca: if you don't know stuff like classes at all then wait
<ryanakca> manchicken: have an example of an existing app I should work on?
<manchicken> Ask Riddell for a low priority task in Python.
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> I'm sure he's got something.
<mhb> ryanakca: if you know classes in other languages, it's easy to learn them in Python
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: Do you have a low priority task in Python? that I can work on now that I'm frustrated with trying to merge keep?
<manchicken> What's frustrating you in merging keep?
<Riddell> ryanakca: I can bounce you an e-mail with something, what's your address?
<ryanakca> ryanakca@gmail.com
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<ryanakca> manchicken: ok, I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Merging . It says to 'less ubuntu.debdiff' . I'm looking at the changes. some of them I have no clue why, or what is happening
<manchicken> Then walk through the code and find out.
<manchicken> ^_^
<ryanakca> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), cdbs, kdelibs4-dev, docbook2x, automake1.9         should be the same in both packages... however it doesn't appear to be so
<manchicken> Maybe go skim mailing lists, etc.
<ryanakca> the ubuntu one has more dependencies than debian
<ryanakca> kk
<mhb> ryanakca: by the way, I hope you're going to use another email address from now on ... wish you good luck :o)
<manchicken> That might just be that ubuntu is tighter than debian ;)
<ryanakca> lol
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> That's right.
<manchicken> There are web logs of the channel.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Let the spamming... BEGIN.
<ryanakca> mhb: meh, GMail has a good spam filter, and if anything gets threw, I have spamassassin
<mhb> ryanakca: I don't think you understood what I meant
<ryanakca> manchicken: my email is already on the web, REVU has it :)
<ryanakca> mhb: ?
* ryanakca gulps
<Riddell> ryanakca: e-mail sent
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk, ty
<Riddell> ryanakca: chances are nothing actually needs merged for keep, it probably is fine with a sync from debian.  what other build-deps do we have?
<mhb> ryanakca: if you were accepted as a member you could consider to use another email address .o) that's what I meant
<ryanakca> mhb: oh, lol, thanks :)
<manchicken> Are you all handing out ubuntu addys?
<ryanakca> and hour and 5 minutes
<manchicken> Nobody tells me this stuff.
<manchicken> heh
<sebas> Lure: Hm, I think it's lock screen, still.
<Riddell> members get addresses
<sebas> blank screen doesn't make sense when lid is closed - you can't see it.
<manchicken> What does it mean to be a "member"?
<manchicken> And a member of what?
<Lure> sebas: it saves battery
<manchicken> Some secretive kubuntu kult?
<manchicken> ^_^
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> wiki, just a sec
<Lure> sebas: locking is just optional feature of actions
<Riddell> manchicken: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewMemberHowto
<Riddell> manchicken: we'll be reviewing new members at the meeting in an hour
<ryanakca> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NewDevelopersAndMaintainers
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you think I should put anything in there?
<manchicken> I'm not sure I have made a "significant" contribution yet.  heh
<manchicken> I pretend to have done so, but in reality I don't believe I have.
<Riddell> manchicken: we usually ask for a couple months of contributions before going for membership, look in on the meeting tonight and if you want go for it at future meeting
<manchicken> Does that disqualify me from participating in anything, or does it just mean I don't get the nifty addy?
<sebas> Lure: Hm, right, blanking is useful for the idletime thing, although that is screensaver's task in principle
<manchicken> I don't really care if there's no real impact on what I want to do ^_^
<Riddell> manchicken: doesn't disqualify you from anything except uploading to the archive
<manchicken> I'm happy with my notsosoft email ^_^
<manchicken> Oh.
<Lure> sebas: true - we are overlaping with Display module too (DPMS settings)
<Riddell> manchicken: (which means going to tech board after membership)
<manchicken> In that case, I'd prefer to let you be my shit umbrella for the time being ^_^
<Riddell> manchicken: but only members get the @kubuntu.org addresses
<manchicken> I'm okay with that.
<manchicken> As long as I still get to participate in the development and direction if I had an idea that didn't suck.
<Lure> sebas: issue is that it depends for lid: if I have it docked with lid closed, then if I blank in clone mode - I do not see external monitor; this is where do noting makes sense
<Riddell> manchicken: certainly, membership is mostly just a badge to say you've been helping for a while
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Makes sense.
* Riddell wanders off for an hour
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... can't seem to find it...
<Riddell> ryanakca: find what?
<sebas> Lure: Aye, didn't think of such a case
<ryanakca> the email?
<ryanakca> wait, nevermind...
<ryanakca> hmm... GMail thought it was spam...
<Riddell> damnit gmail, I am not spam
<nixternal> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> Riddell: nice new section as well == blah == :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: so, classes make up modules or something of the sort, and they can then be imported?
<mhb> ryanakca: if you don't know classes, read the book :o)
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> ryanakca: it's quite easy to learn a new programming language by doing, if you know the basics (of programming)
<manchicken> I've heard rumors of the existence of a glade-to-qt-designer proggy out there.
<manchicken> anybody know of such an animal?
<Lure> Riddell, sebas: what are good defaults for powermanager actions (need to be flexible, depending on what HW supports) - I suggest:
<Lure> CriticalBattery: hibernate, suspend, shutdown
<Lure> PoweredIdle: nothing
<Lure> BatteryIdle: suspend, hibernate, nothing
<Lure> LidClose: blank
<mhb> I've made some mockup images for my Kmilo pop-up agenda point. Check them out if you want: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/KmiloPopup
<Lure> Riddell, sebas are you ok with this?
<ryanakca> Lure: The average user doesn't know the difference between suspend and hibernate,  do they? unless you put a little 'alt' tag when you put your mouse over it...
<Lure> ryanakca: it is just order in case if HW does not support something
<fdoving> Lure: does hibernation work out of the box on lots of laptops?
<Lure> fdoving: yes, and if it does not you can disable it in powermanager config
<fdoving> .. my laptop can go to hibernation-sleep just fine, but it doesn't weak up.
<ryanakca> same here... well, my mom's is like that
<fdoving> Lure: ok. would like some sane defaults that does something that works by default. and let the user select something more 'advanced'.
<ryanakca> mhb: ooh, I particularly like the last one on that page
<Lure> fdoving: yes, you are right - probably "nothing" then, maybe only for CriticalBattery
<Lure> fdoving: but the only safe one is shutdown (on critical battery)
<fdoving> Lure: maybe 'if nothing is selected by the user' -> popup and ask?
<Lure> fdoving: they get warning twice, so they should do it manually
<fdoving> Lure: i agree. that's the safe one. however, shutdown will kill open-not-saved documents. hibernate/suspend -might- save your work if it works.
<fdoving> Lure: well.. some users might ignore the warnings.. or not know what to do about it.
<allee> [22:32]  <pusling> allee: ..and you can ask hobbsee to pull kommando from experimental if she cares.
<Lure> fdoving: it looks like "nothing" is the best choice (safest)
<Lure> fdoving: if they own laptop and do not know what to do on critical battery level, then we cannot help them ;-)
<fdoving> Lure: i'd say 'shutdown'. it stops some services and syncs the devices.
<fdoving> atleast that syncs unwritten data to the disk.
<fdoving> 'nothing' leaves it running empty and just die.
<Lure> fdoving: true that, but it is very drastic operation...
<mhb> nothing's the best
<mhb> IMO
<fdoving> Lure: to shutdown when the battery is very very close to empty?
<fdoving> i'd say that is sane.
<mhb> because on my machine the information are not quite correct
<Lure> mhb: right, but I still need to put something in ;-)
<fdoving> mhb: that's a good point.
<Lure> fdoving: if I think again, we should trust HAL - if it claims suspend/hibernate is supported, we should use it
<Lure> fdoving: that way users will at least report bugs ;-)
<fdoving> Lure: yes, good point.
<fdoving> Lure: atleast something is better than nothing.
<mhb> Lure: I think users want a system that work, not report bugs
<mhb> Lure: s/work/works
<Lure> fdoving: I still think that we should to nothing on idle (battery or powered) - play it safe here...
<Lure> fdoving: and most users may probably hate idle actions anyhow...
<sebas> Lure: Does the blank unblank if lid is opened?
<mhb> Lure: if it works worse when we trust HAL (even just in some cases), I'd say don't trust it too much
<sebas> It looks all good though
<fdoving> Lure: i agree. nothing on idle.
<Lure> sebas: I think so
<sebas> (It's actually pretty much what I've set it to do, so you won't break _my_ config ;-))
<Lure> ok, so we will have:
<sebas> I'd say use what HAL provides and have bugs fixed in HAL (also black / whitelists)
<sebas> The whole idea of HAL is to have it in one place
<Lure> CriticalBattery: hibernate, suspend, nothing (in this order dependant on HW)
<manchicken> Anybody have any idea how to convert glade to designer without manually creating it in designer?
<Lure> Idle: nothing
<Lure> Lid: blank
<sebas> CriticalBattery hibernate, shutdown (suspend might crash just a couple of minutes later, or not be able to resume
<manchicken> (glade 2.0 that is)
<sebas> shutdown at least keeps the filesystem from breaking
<sebas> And hibernate doesn't need any power while suspended
<Lure> sebas: ok, will do hibernate, shutdown then
<sebas> ok
<mhb> I fear HAL does not work well on a lot of machines ... so it may result into more users complaining about Kubuntu
<mhb> which is not exactly the desired result
<mhb> and another thing: is this the same thing that Ubuntu desktop does when battery is critical/lid is closed-opened ? We should keep that consistent.
<sebas> Why should we keep that consistent?
<sebas> I see a point in keeping the safest settings, though.
<mhb> a) because we're not a separate system b) because they must have had this discussion before
<Lure> mhb: I think it is the same as gnome/ubuntu
<sebas> mhb: We are a separate system, as to b) they have different target users, so their decision is based off different assumptions
<mhb> sebas: no, we're not
<sebas> I'm all for 'makes most sense' rather than 'gnome does'
<sebas> mhb: Arguable, why do users choose Kubuntu then? :>
<mhb> sebas: UI != system
<sebas> Well, defaults are in the UI
<mhb> sebas: yes, arguable :o) but that's not my point
<sebas> I'm with you on safest is best
<sebas> But I'm not with you that we should do whatever GNOME does, I'd say let's do what makes most sense to us
<mhb> sebas: what I think is that they are a larger development team, and we both solve this particular problem for the common user
<mhb> sebas: so hearing their arguments could help
<sebas> I don't think they're a larger development team
<toma> meeting takes place in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<ryanakca> yep
<sebas> toma: y
<Tonio_> toma: yup
* ryanakca ticks the minutes off
<fdoving> we can have a look at what gnome does, but if it doesn't make sense for us, we must do something else. if we don't we're doomed.
<ryanakca> yeah
<mhb> if their solution is totally wrong then we should do something different, I agree
<Riddell> ** meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<ryanakca> if it worked, might as well take what works, but no point making the same mistake twice if they're methode didn't work
<ryanakca> *method*
<mhb> but I guess it's not ... but before we can decide that, we should hear their arguments and think about them
<mhb> a good thing is that this decision is easy to change
* Jucato wonders if Hobbsee's awake now
<mhb> so we can decide now and finetune later in the development cycle, am I correct?
<sebas> Not quite, you don't want to change the behaviour every week
<sebas> If I rely on my machine going to hibernate, I don't want it after an upgrade to just plain shutdown
<sebas> That's asking for dataloss.
<sebas> And of course the other way round with suddenly switching on a suspend mode that doesn't work and freezes the system
<manchicken> I find that suspend and all of that works just fine as long as I'm not using binary drivers.
<fdoving> .. but that's kinda HALs problem, if it reports suspening to work.. and it doesn't..
<manchicken> ATI's binary gfx drivers disrupt my system greatly.
<mhb> fdoving: no arguing about that
<Lure> manchicken: suspend/hibernate is not supported by ubuntu team if you use binary drivers
<manchicken> The nvidia ones seem to be less so, but still not good.
<manchicken> Lure: I never use binary drivers ;)
<manchicken> I'm far too much of an FSF zealot for that ^_^
<mhb> fdoving: but we still cannot presume it's 100% working
* sebas has hibernate working with nvidia.ko and fglrx.ko and suspend with fglrx.ko
<fdoving> Lure: i don't use binary drivers but that's interessting.
<mhb> fdoving: better - we should make sure everything works even if it doesn't work on 100%
<manchicken> I would think there'd be a variety of unsupported functionality when using non-free drivers.
<pinheiro> heay all
<mhb> fdoving: everything = KDE settings, it = HAL
<fdoving> mhb: well.. we most rely on some info. it's not like we can wait till everything is perfect.
<Lure> pinheiro: hi
<Lure> pinheiro: could you (or kwwii) make one icon for powermanager
<pinheiro> one more?
<Lure> pinheiro: ac-adapter one is old style (not the one from uds-mtv)
<pinheiro> wre is it?
<Lure> it is in playground/guidance/powermanager/icons/
<Lure> pinheiro: there are .svg for other icons, but this one does not match others
<Lure> pinheiro: ac-adapter.png
<mhb> fdoving: it's not a decision that will make the system twice as usable, though
<mhb> fdoving: so we can wait with this one
<Lure> ups, meeting time...
<pinheiro> can you send me an emils with taht stuf
<Hobbsee> morning all
<pinheiro> i will see what i can do about it
<pinheiro> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<pinheiro> nuno@oxygen-icons.org
<Lure> pinheiro: will do after meeting or tommorow (with Cc to kwwii) - it is no urgency
<pinheiro> oki
<pinheiro> cool
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you have a blog?!?! :O
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, but there's nothing in it
<Jucato> heheh :)
* Jucato adds "write on blog" to Hobbsee's todo
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mhb> Hobbsee: when you add something share the link with us :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i think it's hobbsee.blogspot.com
<Jucato> you think?
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> ryanakca: http://developernew.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Programming_Tutorial_KDE_4
<ryanakca> Jucato: ty
<Jucato> heh you're up next, I think :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: let the grilling begin :P
<ryanakca> eeeps!
<Jucato> marinate, grill, then eat! :)
<manchicken> KDE4 is nice.
<manchicken> Qt4 obsoleted some stuff that I disagreed with though.
* Jucato never realized there were so many launchpad services... answers.launchpad.net...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> is there a sort of "tour" of Launchpad's features? Including Malone and Bzr?
<Hobbsee> not yet
<Jucato> ah... it is definitely in need of one :)
<Jucato> from #kubuntu <silya> Hi all! There is many mistakes in russian translation in kubuntu 6.10 :/ Who coordiantes it?
<Jucato> is there an i18n team? or is it covered by the doc team?
<manchicken> Damnit, I'm gonna have to just recreate this UI in designer.
<Jucato> manchicken: have fun :)
<manchicken> Yeah.  Keep laughin' ;)
<Jucato> I ain't laughing
<Jucato> just jeering you on
<Jucato> er.. cheering
<manchicken> if (sys.user == "jucato"): sys.exit(1) ;)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> at least you know how to use desginer...
<manchicken> True.
<manchicken> That doesn't mean I wouldn't prefer to have a converter though.
<nixternal> ryanakca: i swore you were a member beceause you are on the Kubuntu Team, I thought the Kubuntu Team was the next step, that's why I applied back in August
<nixternal> shows you how much i know
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh, nope
<Hobbsee> nixternal: kubuntu team is just a team to subscribe bug reports to, iirc
* Jucato still has a bit of trouble understanding those teams...
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> heh, im subscribed to all boogs already
<imbrandon> bah
<Hobbsee> heya imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Jucato> moin imbrandon!
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
<mhb> Lure: how can you trigger the amarok pop-up?
<Lure> mhb: play a song
<Lure> mhb: it displays song info
<imbrandon> uninstall
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> brb
<imbrandon> steam on linux == developers worst dream
<ryanakca> steam?
<imbrandon> game purchaing service
<Jucato> nixternal: would CustomizeKubuntu be a good title for the guide I made or ThemingKubuntu or something else? (they title the KDE version of the guide as customize-desktop)
<nixternal> they both work
<Jucato> heh ok :)
* Jucato thinks really hard...
<imbrandon> Customize works better imho
<imbrandon> bbiab , halo time
<Jucato> imbrandon: you ain't attending the meeting?
<nixternal> nice, one osd for all
<imbrandon> its not today is it ?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> huh
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: it's on now
<nixternal> imbrandon: we are in it now
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> :)
<imbrandon> jesus, how many times did it change days
<nixternal> 4 or 5 easily ;p
<Jucato> 3 times I think...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, soryr :(
<Jucato> oh worse :P
<Jucato> imbrandon: hm.. ok CustomizeKubuntu it is :)
<Jucato> manchicken: afaik, K3b's and amarok's OSD's are not similar
<manchicken> Ack, you're right.  It's just konversation and amarok that are similar.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're sick? :(
<Jucato> yep. looks like it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm slightly hypoglycaemic - it's hitting
<Jucato> ouch...
<Hobbsee> been goign to work too much again
<seaLne> Tonio_: in what way? changelog etc you mean?
<seaLne> k
<Lure> pinheiro, kwwii: what is the name of info and warning icon in kde3? I thought messagebox_info/warn, but does not have warn in crystal...
<pinheiro> lure check hicolor
<Lure> pinheiro: nothing useful there... :-( and messagebox_info is only in oxygen I use currently
<pinheiro> im now working on the core action icons so probly tomorow i will come to that one
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-09
<Lure> pinheiro: ;-) I need something for stock kde3 (powermanager info/warn notification)
<nixternal> gahahaha
<nixternal> seaLne: no pr0n as i kick back and view photos either :)
<seaLne> just my dirty mind i guess :)
<nixternal> it took a second to grasp that though when you said it
<nixternal> first time was a flyby, the second time around it landed
<Jucato> heh :)
<toma> nixternal: can you remove the kubuntu meeting for tomorrow from the fridge?
<nixternal> heh ya
<nixternal> there is no meeting for tomorrow that i can see
<seaLne> its a 22 hour meeting starting today
<toma> seaLne: ah, so its a bug
<seaLne> yeah sounds like start time and duration are confusing ;)
<toma> yes, both have id 703
<toma> nevermind then
<nixternal> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/78376
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78376 in ubiquity "Kubuntu Feisty daily-live Ubiquity Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> will pop you and email now
* sebas sees big commits from Lure coming by.
<nixternal> sent
<Lure> sebas: and yesterday too ;-)
<Lure> sebas: want to finish this off, so that we can push package tommorow morning
<sebas> Lure: Depending on timezones, yes :)
<sebas> Lure: I can test-run tomorrow morning (now + 9 hrs or so)
<sebas> Should be in time for the freeze
<Lure> sebas: please do - any feedback would be good
<sebas> Sure
<mhb> Jucato: I'll help you any way I can. If you want to help me and make a HOWTO for that, even better :o)
<fdoving> Jucato: we'll move it here. as I said, it's just about adding a menu entry. should be simple.
<Jucato> mhb: heh maybe next time. I just removed vmware :)
<mhb> Jucato: aww
<fdoving> qemu :)
<mhb> I've noticed some people had comments about the Polyester look. It would be great if you either added them to a wiki page (like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork/PolyesterThemeIssues ) or emailed them to me. Thanks.
<seaLne> toma: the problem for me was that it was entirely random whether it worked for me or not, i had 2 machine with identical packages yet only one worked
<toma> seaLne: ok, i can ask if there are plans to make it easier for the future
<fdoving> nite.
<Jucato> g'night for those going to bed! :)
<seaLne> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :)
* nixternal prepares for a night of hacking
<Jucato> go nixternal!! :)
<jdong_> is there any tool I can use to figure out the version of linux from a vmlinuz file?
* jdong_ just noticed his HDTV's firmware is a vmlinuz,ext2 root, and initrd :D
<Jucato> version of the kernel?
<jdong_> right
<Jucato> shouldn't it be saying something like vmlinuz-<kernel.version.here>?
<jdong_> mfr's site doesn't have any firmware I could find though :( I e-mailed tech support a sec ago asking for it
<jdong_> Jucato, no, it's renamed
<Jucato> jdong_: oh...
<jdong_> Jucato, it's a_335_spa.img, olevia.kgz, pm_a10.bin
<Jucato> O.o
<jdong_> root, initrd, vmliinuz in that order
<jdong_> I went through pm_a10.bin with strings
<jdong_> and it's obviously linux
<Jucato> I guess you can't do uname -r there :P
<Lure> Tonio_: I though I would package guidance tonight, but I am too tired
<Tonio_> Lure: okay no problem, I'm just working on kdebluetooth
<Lure> Tonio_: if you have time/energy I would like to see it in Herd2 (freeze tommorow)
<jdong_> Jucato, I can probably get farther by unzipping the root fs image :)
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> Lure: can I sync from svn ?
<jdong_> Jucato, /lib/modules should have the kernel name :)
<Lure> Tonio_: package just need to change to package all icons/*.png
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, just take the latest from svn
<Tonio_> okay will do in a moment :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Lure> Tonio_: just do not forget to pick up all icons and not just battery*.png as we do currently
<Lure> ok, nite all
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> good nite
<jdong_> Jucato, ATI chipsest, MIPS32 :D
<Jucato> heh :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<sebas> Lure: Things seem to work here
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you watch /usr/share/applnk/Utilities/dunhandler.desktop and confirm me the issue at the last line ?
<Tonio_> I have an issue patching this
<Hobbsee> meeting ended yet?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> right
<mhb> Hobbsee: you okay?
* Hobbsee wonders if she passed out....
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that dunhaldner.desktop lacks final new line but if I patch this, I get french text in the diff.....
<Tonio_> I think that can cause an issue but I'm unsure
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! hope you're feeling better
<Hobbsee> mhb: not really
<Hobbsee> a little
<mhb> Hobbsee: aww
* Hobbsee wanders off again
<mhb> Hobbsee: what are you doing here then? .o)
<mhb> Hobbsee: that's it
<Hobbsee> i stayed sign in
<Hobbsee> er, signe
<Hobbsee> d
<mhb> Hobbsee: see you later
<Jucato> take a rest :)
<mhb> yes
<Riddell> Tonio_: X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_extragear-pim_kdebluetooth
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's a general issue with extragear apps that I need to talk to carlos about
<Tonio_> Riddell: Hidden=trueX-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_extragear-pim_kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> this is what I have
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, I don't have that
<Tonio_> hum......... are you up to date ?
<Riddell> nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but I didn't touch the package for a while now.....
<Tonio_> can someone else paste his final line on feisty please ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue is that if I patch it I get a french "no end line at end of file" in the diff......... that's problematic
<Riddell> Tonio_: export LANG+C
<Riddell> Tonio_: export LANG=C
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing this
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... looks like I missed my item... oh well, I got food instead... next meeting?
<Riddell> ryanakca: sure
<Riddell> sebas: please sign the CoC on launchpad and sign yourself up to kubuntu-members
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanKavanagh#head-cfcadec9d857e81f7b76e60c8ab5dfe01e0a5e24 was basicly what I wanted to talk about... have a Kubuntu-QA team, that could work with the Testing team... I can make a wiki elaborating the idea if you want :)
<manchicken> WEAK!
<Tonio_> ryanakca: are you using feisty ?
<Tonio_> or manchicken ?
<manchicken> pyuic doesn't support Qt4 designer!!!!
<sebas> Riddell: Just done that
<ryanakca> Tonio_: no.. wondering when I should upgrade... I'll probably upgrade with Herd 2...
<manchicken> I'm using feisty in chroot.
<sebas> manchicken: pyuic4 does, IIRC.
<manchicken> What package is pyuic4 in?
<manchicken> Or is that not a feisty package?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: why?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: needed confirmation on a bug
<sebas> pyqt4-dev-tools
<manchicken> Very nice.
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ah, kk, sorry
<Tonio_> ryanakca: no pb :)
* manchicken really want emacs w/fuzzy-fonts...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm packaging guidance
<ryanakca> gnomefreak: sorry, lost the link to the opera .deb, mind resending it to me?
<Riddell> manchicken: you need pyuic4
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you checked with Lure it's a good time for that?
<manchicken> Got it.
<manchicken> I really don't want to have to hand-recreate all of this UI.  heh.
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah he asked me to do it before herd2
<Riddell> cool
<Tonio_> kdebluetooth fixed... dunhandler path was invalid too, should work now
<Tonio_> then I have to fix katalog, and gtk-qt-engine
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed gtk-qt-engine package doesn't have dpatch rules....
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I consider switch back to cdbs for simple-patchsys or do you want to use something close to the debian packaging system ?
<Tonio_> I vote for cdbs :)
<Tonio_> debian packaging "structure", sorry
<sebas> Speaking of kbluetooth, it has the wrong presets for /etc/init.d/bluetooth start|stop
<sebas> Good: /etc/init.d/bluetooth start|stop
<sebas> Bad: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils start|stop
<Riddell> Tonio_: I like cdbs simple-patchsys bestest
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay let's divert from debian again :)
<allee> sebas: in debian one beter uses invoke-rc.d bluetooth start|stop
<Riddell> Tonio_: what does debian use?
<Riddell> Tonio_: why do we need to patch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: pure debhelper packaging without any patching system in use...
<sebas> allee: kbluetooth wants to know that anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: we patch for the icons, and I also need to hide the kcm desktop file in kmenu
* allee ponders to plans to try quilt instead of simple patchsys 'cause it allows to pusd/pop/test/remove patches
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna take off for now.
<ryanakca> see yah manchicken
<ryanakca> allee: does cdbs' patch system let you do that?
<allee> ryanakca: no, not conviniently
<ryanakca> hmm
<ryanakca> is the kubuntu cloak kubuntu/members? or ubuntu/members?
<Riddell> there isn't a kubuntu cloak
<Riddell> just ubuntu
<somerville32> Can someone that was at the meeting tonight login to gobby and summarize the meeting for the UWN?
<nixternal> how much money do you have?
<somerville32> Umm... I got cookies. :)
<nixternal> im on a diet
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> if someone doesn't step up in the next few minutes i will take care of it
<ryanakca> oooh, cookies... what kind?
<Jucato> nixternal: Customizing Kubuntu desktop wiki is up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<nixternal> ryanakca: the kind you like :)
<nixternal> rockin' Jucato!
<somerville32> Thats right :)
<ryanakca> somerville32: hmm... how long till the get here?
<ryanakca> somerville32: I would, but I have no clue about gobby, and I was only there for half of the meeting... sorry
<nixternal> he will overnight them just as soon as you finish the gobby write up :)
<ryanakca> next time :)
<nixternal> argh :)
<ryanakca> sorry nixternal, I knew you really really really wanted to summarize it, so I decided to leave it for you :)
<nixternal> haha thanks
<Jucato> nixternal: rppppoek doesn't seem to setup PPPoE connections. it's only a systray app to connect/disconnect/get the IP
<nixternal> shouldn't be all that difficult to make it set them up though
<Jucato> meaning, modify the code? create a GUI to setup PPPoE?
<nixternal> sure :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> i have a brand new Qt4 design book as well ;p
<Jucato> wth?!! which one?
<nixternal> c++ gui programming with qt4
<nixternal> there is another one as well that I am going to order
<Jucato> aw... :(
<Jucato> Design Patterns in C++ using Qt 4?
<Hobbsee> whee, back again
<nixternal> ya, that is the one im going to order, blue cover?
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya
<Jucato> feeling better?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> shaking - but not twitching
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee
<Jucato> nixternal: you ordered it online? how much did it cost? (wanna ask my relatives to buy one for me...)
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> heya
* Hobbsee back a bit later
<nixternal> less than $40
<nixternal> USD
<Jucato> yeah, they're in the US :)
<Jucato> NY to be exact
* Jucato wonders if danimo's book will ever be translated to English, making that 3 Qt 4 books available
<nixternal> did he do the German one?
<Jucato> yeah
<nixternal> ya i seen that one on amazon as well, it is in my 'wish list' somehow
<Jucato> heh... if you can read german :D
<nixternal> heh, i can hardly read english ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> btw, ordered it through amazon?
<Jucato> nixternal: while waiting for the other book, you might find this interesting: http://cartan.cas.suffolk.edu/moin/OopDocbookWiki
<ryanakca> anybody have a link to kubuntu posters/pamphlets/promo stuff? all I've found is ubuntu stuff...
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> ryanakca: and thats all you will find
<ryanakca> drats
<nixternal> i think the only K ones I have seen was one I did which was remmoved and I think one raphink did as well
<nixternal> ermm, presentations
* ryanakca wonders if kwiii will ever make one... 
<ryanakca> I would make one... but it would probably scare people away from it rather than attracting people to it
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: get your blog on the planet, blog about it, and you will be amazed by how many people respond to it
<nixternal> i have been getting more and more emails each day from people (most of them bashing beryl and automatix)
<nixternal> i have started an anti-beryl and anti-automatix following
* Jucato always reads the planet... but doesn't comment... :O
<nixternal> i try to comment on some blogs
<ryanakca> nixternal: I don't have a blog... used to...
<Jucato> I don't feel worthy :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: but I only wrote stuff in it every 2-3 weeks, and even then it wasn't really interesting...
* Jucato takes a very short nap...
<nixternal> hahaha, my dad seen a commercial that has that old 80's song which i don't know the words (rock the cash box) or something
<nixternal> but he says rock the cat box
<nixternal> i hate having a big screen tv, he comes over all the time and watches my tv
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> how far away does he live?
<nixternal> i live in their house, just have my own section
<ryanakca> couple blocks?
<ryanakca> ah
<nixternal> ya
<ryanakca> meh, I guess you don't get lonely :P
<nixternal> i had to move back for a little while so i could finish school with my military benefits before they ran out
<ryanakca> ah
<nixternal> nah, plus i walk through the garage to get there for some dinner :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> that's a plus
<nixternal> ya, my little corner is setup like a flat
* ryanakca wonders what he'll do with the 50 or so cds he has laying around... hmm...
<ryanakca> I have Debian 3.0, gparted, Mandriva 2006, Red Hat 9, FC1, RH 6.0, Debian 2.0, hmm... knoppix, FC4, CentOS 4.0, Lindows (ick), puppy linux, freebsd 6.1 or 6.0...2 shipit cds left...
<Ubugtu> Mandriva bug 2006 in Installation "Can't scroll properly in flat mode." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2006
<ryanakca> wow, it gets mandriva bugs too?
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 3 hours and 45 minutes
<Hobbsee> impressive :)
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> interesting, the house on google maps must be old, it doesn't have the new portion, nor the pool, and has the old shed & walkway
<ryanakca> Uptime: 2 days, 4 hours and 7 minutes
<nixternal>  19:42:52 up 5 days, 25 min,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> dude it was 4 months until my dog unplugged it
<ryanakca> Fedora Core bug 200, and sorry for abusing the bug bot :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 200 in baz ""baz export" exports to the wrong directory with pathnames consisting of multiple components" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/200
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> guess not
<ryanakca> probably if I removed bug... but doesn't matter
<ryanakca> nixternal: I still don't know what the point of uptime is...
<nixternal> that is why i use boog instead :)
<nixternal> heh, irssi sysinfo command has a vpenis score and i have no clue wth that is
<nixternal> Host 'heavymetal', running Linux 2.6.17-10-server - Cpu0: Pentium III 797 MHz; Up: 5d+26 min; Users: 1; Load: 0.02; Free: [Mem: 7/376 Mio]  [Swap: 831/831 Mio]  [/: 16189/18415 Mio] ; Vpenis: 24.7 cm;
<nixternal> see
<nixternal> and i didn't install that (that i know of)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yes, but this is a laptpo, and that was how long it lasted without pwoer
<ryanakca> odd
* Hobbsee wonders what happened during the meeting
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: nice... my mums is about an hour
<nixternal> damn Hobbsee that is awesome
<nixternal> mine is 2.5 every rip
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: what laptop?
<nixternal> and guidance is 100% accurate the entire time
<Hobbsee> dell 6400
<ryanakca> oh, and Hobbsee, nixternal is writing a resume of the meeting, feel free to harrass him :)
<Hobbsee> with the least-brightest screen, using the wifi
<Hobbsee> hehe, i'll just read it
* Hobbsee now remembers all the stuff taht she wanted toa sk in the meeting :P
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> guess i'll have to email it to the ML...
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: your a bug triager, right?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: among other things, sure
<ryanakca> or did you fade out?
<Hobbsee> no, i still do it
* Hobbsee hasnt had much time lately...
<ryanakca> hmm... what would you think of a Kubuntu-QA... I have some ideas under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanKavanagh#head-cfcadec9d857e81f7b76e60c8ab5dfe01e0a5e24 ...
<ryanakca> I'm going to talk to mhb about it tommorow, but incorporate the testing team into it...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah...that sort of thing would be the testing team
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: there's already a mailing list for it - kubuntu bugs, or something
* Hobbsee subscribes to most of it anyawy
<Hobbsee> what bugs would count as kubuntu bugs?  guess ones that belonged to kde*
<ryanakca> yeah
<nixternal> a qa team would be great imho
<Hobbsee> what about ubuntu-qa?
<ryanakca> anything in kubuntu-desktop mainly, and then the KDE stuff in main. Universe would get a lower priority
<Hobbsee> become part of that, do do kubuntu
<Hobbsee> argh.  -do
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is mainly for bug triaging is it not?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yes
<ryanakca> Ubuntu-qa is anything...
<Hobbsee> -qa does mostly triage
<ryanakca> and I'm part of ubuntu-qa...
<Hobbsee> cd testing, etd
<Hobbsee> c
<Hobbsee> cool
<nixternal> well, i guess kubuntu-testing is the same as kubuntu-qa and vice versa
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: instead of creating a new team, i'd suggest you work with mhb on the testing
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, there's a new subforum of ubuntu forums, for cd testers
<nixternal> oh ya, i did see the planet post on that
<Hobbsee> maybe we want to integrate that with our testing, including a wiki.  not sure on that
<ryanakca> Kubuntu Quality Assurance would test it, file bug reports and triage them... kubuntu bugs would be https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Hobbsee> as long as people actually keep it well done, that should be really handy
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what's "it"?
<ryanakca> Herd 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, x, groundhog 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, x
<ryanakca> whatever -testers tests...
<nixternal> hey kde devs, how come in trunk you have kdesecurity, kdock, kfte, and klyx that hasn't been touched in years?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: ah right
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ask in #kde-devel or soemthing
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: there's no groundhog
<ryanakca> I thought next release was grumpy groundhog... meh
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: no.  that's hte inside canonical testing thingo that we dont know about
<ryanakca> ah
<Hobbsee> morning deity
<bddebian> Heya foks
<bddebian> Err folks
* bddebian looks around for a deity
<Hobbsee> bddebian: that's you.
<bddebian> Me who?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: :P the deity
<bddebian> I'm just a schmuck :(
<Hobbsee> awwww
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you still here?
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: shall I update the topic?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> wasup ?
<ryanakca> kk, just a sec, I'm going to add the bug link
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, pong
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:ryanakca] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Happy Newness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ryanakca> imbrandon: oh, I got hammered by questions at the meeting today :)
<ryanakca> bbl, bed :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> later
<ryanakca> (or as hobbsee would put it, grilled :)
<imbrandon> yea , hammered == drunk to me ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: where's the svn konversation please :D
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, i was going to ask you more :P
<imbrandon> ahh yea. cruft, gimme 5 minutes
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee cant contribute without running the latest svn
<imbrandon> hehe
<nixternal> lovely, my password for kde svn isn't working
<imbrandon> make -F Makefile
<imbrandon> err
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: take two :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: what should kubuntu-testers be doing, in your view?
<Hobbsee> mhb: *poke*
<Hobbsee> jdong: right.  if you're mocking, i dont think we'll do anything about your bug, OK?  :P
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: when Riddell bounces you that something python related, can you CC me?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: or CC me in the first place?
<allee> imbrandon: next time you merge konversation, please remove debian/cdbs/kde.mk.  rules does not use it
<Hobbsee> allee: cool, thanks @ kommando
<imbrandon> allee, sure
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes i was awake, FYI - i had trouble bootign - latest kernel didnt have l-r-m, so i had no wifi
<jdong> hobbsee: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: :P
<jdong> hobbsee: mind you slashdot is my runner-up bug tracking system ;-)
<jdong> LOL
<Hobbsee> jdong: heh
<nixternal> here we go again
<nixternal> anyone have any good news to add to the UWN?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hrm?  stuff from the meeting would work
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b jack_wyt!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> already got that
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> Hobbsee: should you forward him to #fix_your_shiznit
<nixternal> or whatever it is
<Hobbsee> nixternal: when does this get published?
<nixternal> im guessing today/tomorrow depending where at in the world you are
<Hobbsee> nixternal: probably....his home server knows about it
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> you could say that u-u-s has a mailing list now, but it's still being configured
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b jack_wyt!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b jack_wyt!*@*##fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b jack_wyt!*@*#fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b jack_wyt!*@*#fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> you had it right with the ## one
<nixternal> interesting that he isn't doing this in #ubuntu
<nixternal> yes he is :)
<Hobbsee> he just did...
<nixternal> jack_wyt: port 8001
<nixternal> lol
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b jack_wyt!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b ##fix_your_clie*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> jack_wyt: you are join/part flooding
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b ##fix_your_clie*!*@*.]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i suspect by accident
<Hobbsee> it doesnt want to banforward
<nixternal> i think Hobbsee sets +b jack_wyt!*@*##fix_your_client   was the correct way
<Hobbsee> he could still join
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@61.48.79.151]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> now he can't
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@61.48.79.151##fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> there you go
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@61.48.79.151#fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hrm
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b *!*@61.48.79.151#fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b jack_wyt!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> hurry now, see if it works
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b jack_wyt!*@*!##fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> heh, i can't /opme in here
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b *!*@61.48.79.151]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b *!*@61.48.79.151##fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b ##fix_your_clie*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b jack_wyt!*@*##fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> yay for that section in konvi :)
<nixternal> /ban jack_wyt!*@*!##fix_your_client
<nixternal> copy and paste it :)
<Hobbsee> yeah,i got it
<nixternal> hehe
<freeflying> Hobbsee: please unban jack_wyt
<Hobbsee> freeflying: for?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: is he speaking, as opposed to a dead client?
<nixternal> if he was speaking, it would be like a cell phone cutting out
<Hobbsee> freeflying: the join/part spam is annoying
<Hobbsee> freeflying: especially as it's gone on for days
<nixternal> h y hobb se ho   ar  yo   d i g
<freeflying> Hobbsee: for his damn network, he is my workmate, i'm suufering the damn netwrok too
<freeflying> :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ahhh.  how are you managing to stay in then?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: you may want to suggest he reads logs, if his connection is so flakey
<freeflying> Hobbsee: ssh-tunnel  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - teach him about it?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: oh, you're in asia somewhere, arnet you.  that wouldnt be pleasant
<freeflying> Hobbsee: he haven't any ssh accounts outside our office   :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ahh
<nixternal> freeflying: give him one :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> that is a horrid network if it continues to do that
<freeflying> nixternal: I haven't too, mine is given by imbrandon too  :)
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> imbrandon: ^^ :)
<nixternal> you can start charging ;p
* freeflying 'd pay for imbrandon :)
<nixternal> just make sure he doesn't convert it to USD, we tend to rip people off ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-b jack_wyt!*@*!##fix_your_client]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> there...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: thanks  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: might be worth getting your friend to ask imbrandon for a shell too
<freeflying> Hobbsee: then we really need pay imbrandon for it :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: have you seen the plan that he's on?  it's nuts!
<freeflying> Hobbsee: what plan?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: the dreamhost plans - i think they have 75 shells, at base rate
<freeflying> sounds nice, I'd have a look  :)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<katakombi> Hi. I'd like to get a certain package in feisty. Is it still possible?
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: guidance have one release critical bug: crash on startup w/o config file - fix is in svn, but I do not have time to provide debdiff
<Lure> Tonio_: how did you create your orig.tar.gz: it is lacking some files on powermanager/icons (ac-adapter, processor)
<Lure> Tonio_: and debian/*.install file still packages just battery-*.png - it should also include processor.png and ac-adaptor.png
* Lure has to run for another meeting - bbl
<Zerlinna> ping Riddell
<Tonio_> Lure: ac-adapter isn't there ??????
<Tonio_> argh, I missed the install file.....
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm fixing this
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> hey Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: is the freeze active or can I upoad a latest guidance ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just doing the package
<Zerlinna> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda I hope it's ok like this
<Tonio_> Lure: uploaded, sorry for missing the install file changes...
<Tonio_> Lure: also, you missed one of my change in guidance-power-manager.py, I readded it, I will send you a patch for svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to attend at solution linux 2007 booth
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Tonio_> Riddell: we need at least one kubuntu person there :)
* Hobbsee is still alive
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
<Zerlinna> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :) heya
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  we still have an "insert image here" section of the released kubuntu docs in edgy - the examples on the cd
<Hobbsee> x2
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you have CDs?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: that looks good
<Riddell> Zerlinna: I have a real life meeting this evening, but I'll try and be at CC too
<Hobbsee> a real life meeting?  whta's that?
<\sh> moins Zerlinna
<\sh> happy new year :)
<Riddell> akademy organisres
<Zerlinna> Riddell: it would be good if you could be at the cc
<Zerlinna> hey \sh ! long time no see, happy new year !
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope can you provide a few cds to me ?
<Tonio_> I'll contact the french locoteam to be sure they accept me and then we can rediscuss this maybe
<Zerlinna> Tonio_: will someone of us be present at fosdem?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ooh, fun :)
<Tonio_> Zerlinna: I don't know at all... not that I know
<Zerlinna> Tonio_: hmmm pity
<Tonio_> Zerlinna: but I can't imagin there is no ubuntu booth in there, I just don't know about kubuntu
<Zerlinna> Tonio_: there is a ubuntu booth http://www.fosdem.org/2007/booths :)
<\sh> Zerlinna:http://www.fosdem.org/2007/booths
<\sh> ubuntu-be will be there
<Zerlinna> \sh: I meant if there will also be some kubuntu-people
<Riddell> Tonio_: what is the date of the event?
<Tonio_> from 01/30 to 02/01
<Tonio_> Riddell: 3 days
<Riddell> erk
<Tonio_> I'll contact ubuntu-fr today so I hope a response for tomorrow
<Tonio_> is that too late to provide me cds ?
<Riddell> wait, that's not /in/ three days
<Tonio_> no, that's in 3 weeks, and the meeting is 3 days long :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: order it on shipit then and put FAO maralize in the title so it gets processed fast
<apokryphos> fosdem looks set to be awesome this year; can't wait
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, what is FAO maralize ? what does this mean ?
<Riddell> for attention of
<Riddell> Maralize is incharge of shipit
<seele> mhb: ping
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, is your invitation for akademy 2007 still valid ? ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: which invitation was that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you told me 2 month ago you would like me to be there ;)
<Riddell> certainly would
<Riddell> everyone should come
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm intereted, although I don't know if I'll be free to come, that depends if I get a new job or not.....
<Tonio_> if I get a knew one, that means no vacations for a year....
<Riddell> bonus points to mhb for getting the kubuntu meeting at the top of UWN
<Riddell> no holidays for a year?  what happened to french labour laws?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have 5 weeks per year, but in fact you have to win them, 2 days by month
<Tonio_> so when you start working, you generally have to wait for May to take the vacations you won
<Tonio_> so if I start in march or april, that means I will have to wait for may next year to take them
<Tonio_> that's a bit strange I know, but that's it ;)
<Hobbsee> yay, cd testing...
<Tonio_> hum that kdebluetooth makes me crazy.... the patch didn't apply during the build, although that's a simple-patchsys task....
<Tonio_> I don't understand
<Tonio_> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_07_dunhandler_desktop.patch at level 1 ... success.
<Tonio_> that's a nightmare..... works locally
<Tonio_> fast creating kdebluetooth/kdebluetooth-common/dunhandler/dunhandler.desktop
<Tonio_> argh !!!!!!!! it is regenerated :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix this later, since that's not an emergency at all.... I'll prepare the package and wait for herd2 to be out
<sebas> Tonio_: Did you read my "kbluetoothd uses /etc/init.d/bluez-utils where it should use /etc/init.d/bluetooth" message?
<Tonio_> sebas: yup
<Tonio_> sebas: I also have to patch this
<sebas> Tonio_: Ok, thanks
<Tonio_> sebas: patch is done, I'll wait for herd2 to upload
<sebas> Kool
<jdong> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> jdong: hi
<jdong> Riddell: question regarding DFSG ktorrent and the GeoIP database
<jdong> does the GeoIP standard license really violate Ubuntu's main guidelines?
<jdong> Azureus is in universe (not multiverse) and ships with the same database
<jdong> Novell/SUSE even ships the database with opensuse's ktorrent
<Hobbsee> jdong: can i smack midmark (cimmo) with the cluebat please?
<jdong> Hobbsee: he's just a user who is slightly ticked off at the possibility of losing 500MB or so of data every time he uses his USB stick
<jdong> crazy fool
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> jdong: i can understand that.  but a crackpot solution usually doesnt work too well either
<jdong> which solution is crackpot?
<jdong> mounting sync, or remount-ro then umount?
* Jucato waves at Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> whichever.  without Riddell deciding which one is better
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<jdong> well, when will Riddell decide?
<jdong> this is a decision that could've been made a month before Edgy released when this bug was discovered
<Hobbsee> Riddell: jdong i suggest you ask him
<jdong> instead it's been ignored and shoved back forever
<Hobbsee> jdong: then write the damned debdiff.  you clearly know what teh solution is.  that will get you a hell of a lot further than just bitching constantly.
<jdong> Riddell: care to express an opinion on how best to safely handle unmounting writable media in Edgy?
<jdong> Hobbsee: I'm not a KDE developer... where is unmounting handled? what source package? what cpp files?
<Hobbsee> aiee!  http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/night-bans-tougher-tests-for-pplaters/2007/01/09/1168104983564.html
<Hobbsee> jdong: in dbus somewhere.
<jdong> in dbus somewhere?
<jdong> which KDE source package handles the KDE portion of it though
<jdong> kdebase? kdelibs?
<jdong> I'm not downloading a 30MB source package in my slow wifi link to find out it's the wrong one
<Tonio_> jdong: talking about the usbkey issue, we have 2 things to do :
<Tonio_> test 3.5.6
<Tonio_> and test packages without sime's patches
<jdong> Tonio_: I don't think sime's patches are to blame. The problem exposes itself in FC6 and Opensuse 10.2
<Tonio_> jdong: great then
<Tonio_> jdong: I thought it was a ubuntu only issue
<Tonio_> jdong: then we have to test with 3.5.6
<jdong> Tonio_: from what Hobbsee said, the KDE response was 'we will fix it with KDE4' :D
<Tonio_> jdong: pffffffff stupid :(
<jdong> my sentiments exactly
<Tonio_>  it worked before so we just have to revert the code........
<raphink> 'we'll fix it after the release'
<Tonio_> worked with 3.5.3 afaicr
<jdong> Tonio_: it was a side effect of transitioning to d-bus
<jdong> so I'm not sure if we'd want to revert that :)
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, probably not indeed
<jdong> hence why I suggested mounting sync for the time being
<Tonio_> so the issue would be in dbus+kde and not kde code change ?
<jdong> well, kde code change to have removable media handled by d-bus rather than itself
<jdong> I'm guessing that during that shift, KDE lost its ability to see deeply into mounting behavior
<Tonio_> the kde way to react to hard bugs is dangerous
<Tonio_> "wait for kde4"
<jdong> I know
<Tonio_> that's great, but when will kde4 be mature ?
<Tonio_> and all apps ported to it (k3b, amarok....)
<Tonio_> that'll take a while
<jdong> but to be fair it does seem like this is a bug at the core of storage management and isn't trivial to resolve in a technically meritable way
<jdong> which is why I suggested my two workarounds
<jdong> (1) mount sync like SUSE/Redhat does
<Tonio_> the problem is that kde 3 become unstable
<jdong> (2) Change unmounting behavior to remount-ro then unmount
<Tonio_> 3.5.3 was just perfect
<Tonio_> and each new release adds a bunch of new critical bugs
<Tonio_> 3.5.4 went with this one
<jdong> that sadly seems like the case
<Tonio_> 3.5.5 went with the crappy kwallet not saving passwords on logout......
<Tonio_> that really critical
<jdong> but I'm sure these will all get fixed in KDE4 ;-)
<Tonio_> jdong: your workarround can be the solution as long as we know kde 3 will not be fixed....
<Tonio_> jdong: are you able to provide patches for this ?
<jdong> Tonio_: no, I don't know the best way to effect that. It's a dbus/hal config file in /etc
<jdong> Tonio_: I'd have to recommend talking to one of our experts in that field of how it should be done
<jdong> because only kubuntu needs to do it; ubuntu/gnome is unaffected
<Tonio_> jdong: hum, we can hack that via kds package, but that's a policy violation
<Tonio_> really crappy
<jdong> right :-/
<Tonio_> and we cannot change the file directly cause that'll impact gnome too
<jdong> I wasn't sure if touching hal was something kds was supposed to do
<Tonio_> okay can you send me the etc config file patched ?
<Tonio_> I'll test and then think about a solution
<Tonio_> something acceptable
<Tonio_> jdong: only hal is supposed to touch hal ;)
<Tonio_> otherwise that's a debian policy violation
<Tonio_> not any package is supposed to touch etc/ files except the file holding package
<jdong> Tonio_: look at /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi , line 32 to end
<jdong> there's already commented-out sample config lines for forcing sync (on media <1GB, but that check can be easily removed)
<jdong> IMO we should not be using that check because media >1GB suffer from the exact same issue
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> I have a 2gb usb key that has the same problem
<jdong> right; size isn't the issue; write speed of the medium is the biggest one
<Tonio_> yup
<jdong> and nothing says media greater than n GB will write blindingly fast ;-)
<Tonio_> hum I have to go for a few minutes, brb
<jdong> np
<jdong> thanks for your time, Tonio_
<Tonio_> jdong: but we have to think about a fix for the release, that's really critical
<jdong> yeah
<Tonio_> we have to follow how opensuse, mandriva etc... are dealing with this
<Tonio_> seya
<mhb> hello everyone
<mhb> hi seele
<Lure> Tonio_: we do not need your change - it is ok in SVN
<Hobbsee> jdong: what i said was "it's a result of this, it's already been fixed in kde4" - you know, it's a really bad idea to read someone's text, then interpret it however you like, then blame them constantly.
<Lure> Tonio_: and kde-guidance-powermanager needs to depend on kde-guidance
<mhb> hi Hobbsee, I noticed you poked me
<Tonio_> Lure: hum not that I've seen
<Lure> Tonio_: and kde-guidance does not need to depend on python-dbus
<Lure> Tonio_: all needed icons are in SVN - I just do not know how you create your tar ball - it is missing some files in powermanager/icons
<abattoir> hi everyone too :)
<mhb> abattoir: glad to see you
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah I changed that to make it clear
<Lure> Tonio_: like processor.png, ac-adaptor.png which are there forever
<abattoir> mhb: I noticed you poked me :P
<Tonio_> Lure: you have all the icons, but you don't use it
<Tonio_> lemme give you a diff
<Hobbsee> hey mhb.  i'll repoke later
<Lure> Tonio_: I think that tarbal should be SVN as-is
<Tonio_> Lure: I added them back in my today's upload, my fault indeed
<Tonio_> Lure: icons/ is a hudge mess........
<Tonio_> why not make it clean once and for all ?
<Lure> Tonio_: and you have .svn dirs (use svn export instead of svn co)
<Hobbsee> jdong: now you see why i wasnt about to somehow make a patch out of the listed solution there - it's more complicated than first looks
<Lure> Tonio_: not anymore - I have removed everyhting that is not needed
<Lure> Tonio_: only needed .png is there and all valid .svg's
<Lure> Tonio_: there is still icons/png dir which we probably do not need anymore, but I need to talk with sebas before nuking it
<Lure> main is frozen already :-(
<Lure> Riddell: we will need exception for this one I think
<Tonio_> Lure: you miss icons under icons/
<Tonio_> all the icons for charging/discharging are under icons/png
<Tonio_> but important icons are under icons, like ac-adapter and processor
<Lure> Tonio_: no, they are duplicated - both in icons and icons/png
<Tonio_> Lure: look at my latest tarball
<Tonio_> Lure: NO ! ;) you miss charging-80 for example
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/42
<Tonio_> Lure: and concerning the changes I'm doing, here they are
<Tonio_> you also miss 80% there
<Lure> Tonio_: charging-80 is not used in code ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: that's the change I'm doing
<Lure> Tonio_: I have seen your diff, it is just obsolete
<Tonio_> 85 -> 75 -> 60
<Tonio_> where is the logic behind ?
<Lure> Tonio_: we do not have 80% icon - that is
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: it is in icons/png
<Tonio_> Lure: that's why it is messy
<Lure> Tonio_: it is not!
<Lure> Tonio_: at least not in SVN
<Tonio_> Lure: it was in my previous upload ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: it might be in your tar, but I do not know how you got it
<Tonio_> I added the icon and the changes in the python file :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I made it
<Lure> Tonio_: it might, but it was wrong icon
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay let's make it clear
<Lure> ok, at least it is clear now ;-)
<Tonio_> are you okay if I prepare a tar archive with :
<Tonio_> all charging/discharging icons
<Tonio_> my changes on the code to use them
<Tonio_> and clean icons structure
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, if 80% is not there (as we do not have .svg for it)
<Tonio_> I sum up the changes via an email and you sync if you are okay with them right ?
<Tonio_> Lure: no need of svn for those icons, they are pure bitmap ones....
<Lure> Tonio_:  just use SVN and pakcage battery*.png processor.png ac-adpater.png from icons/ and you are done
<Tonio_> Lure: will do but are you okay for my changes if I'm doing that way ?
<Lure> Tonio_: but then we have build dep on inkscape
<Lure> Tonio_: small icons are very tricky for svg->png conversion (rendering)
<Tonio_> Lure: we are not building icons via svg file..... the svg files are old ones
<Tonio_> that's why we need to clean this !
<Tonio_> the new icons don't have svg files, they are pure bitmap
<Lure> Tonio_: no, they are only new in upt-to-date svn - do not look at your tar ball!
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> I'm looking at the svn !
<Lure> Tonio_: new icons have .svg!
<Tonio_> no ! ;)
<Tonio_> look at the files !
<Tonio_> svg and png are not the same
<Lure> Tonio_: _1 to _9 icons are new from kwwii
<Tonio_> argh !
<Tonio_> Lure: we can't have 3 version of the icons in the same folder.........
<Lure> Tonio_: just open them with Inkscape (konq cannot render them for some reason)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay but can you then remove all the old ones from the svn to make it clear ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I know, but we care only about .png for packaging, so I do not see what is the problem
<Tonio_> battery-charging-040.svg that's n-2 version
<Tonio_> battery-charging-040.png -> n-1
<Lure> Tonio_: I can cleanup svn, but I need to talk with sebas and kwwii if this is ok
<Tonio_> battery-charging_1.svg -> n
<Tonio_> that's a hudge mess ;) how can I follow this ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I have cleaned up all .png on icons/ so that we can have a simple rule that we need all .png from icons/*.png
<Tonio_> Lure: and shouldn't we have png in the svn directly instead of converting during the build ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no need to follow .svg ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure, but well svg+png is very common in tarballs :)
<Lure> Tonio_: we do not convert .svg during the build - it is there for artists only
<Tonio_> Lure: okay se what is the point ?
<Tonio_> how do we get the png icons ?
<sebas> Lure: Sure, go ahead
<Lure> Tonio_: sure they can be in tar ball (it should be everything that svn export gives you)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay that's great
<Lure> sebas: so it is OK to remove old .svg and png dir?
<sebas> Yes
<Lure> sebas: I wil do it now to make Tonio happy ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: and also a 80% icon would be nice, I'll look in doing it (very easy)
<sebas> That'd be nice
<Lure> Tonio_: and sorry for confusion
<sebas> Sorry for making it such a mess in the first place.
<Tonio_> to make the steps logic instead of 85->75->60>50
<Tonio_> are you okay on that point ?
<Lure> Tonio_: we do not need it - you dont see the diff with the eye anyhow (too small)
<Lure> Tonio_: we could drop some more even
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: well the step between 75 ans 60 is a bit violent to me :)
<sebas> Right, we made it to work well visually, not arithmetically :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I saw that using the app, but maybe I'm just a stupid paranoid
<Tonio_> ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: talk with artists than - we can not fix this for Herd2
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Lure> ac-adapter.png is also from other planet (ugly), but that what we have now
<Tonio_> okay so it is tool late for herd2, but I'm waiting for the svn and I will do a clean package then ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: sorry for the issue
<Lure> Tonio_: pinheiro will work on it (I just need to send him an e-mail - I will mention also 80% gap)
<pinheiro> yep
<Tonio_> Lure: great so that we can apply my patch the py code to go in a 10% step
<Lure> Tonio_: we at least need to fix crash on startup - why it is too late? We can ask for exception. Riddell?
<pinheiro> hope its not urgent im swaped with work
<Tonio_> Lure: I uploaded this
<Tonio_> quickly done today
<Lure> pinheiro: no urgency - until feisty release ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: I'm happy for it
<pinheiro> how do you guys like the development in oxygen?
<Tonio_> Lure: the package isn't perfect, next will fix deps etc.... but it works
<pinheiro> becoming less black :P
<Riddell> pinheiro: yay :)
* Tonio_ really brb this time :)
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for making it clear to me this time :)
<Lure> pinheiro: great!
<Jucato> pinheiro: hooray! :)
<pinheiro> dont need t be this hapy :P
<Tonio_> pinheiro: very, very good :)
<pinheiro> yea im hapy to so...
<pinheiro> :)
<pinheiro> any way trying to get the core action icons done this week
<Riddell> pinheiro: when do you think I can put oxygen icons into kdelibs trunk?
<pinheiro> can we wait to the end of the week i hope that by then i will have the core actions mostly done
<pinheiro> Riddell: 3700 icons somthing must be wrong
<pinheiro> im my wildest dreams i counted arround 2000
<Riddell> pinheiro: if I can do it this weekend that would work out nicely
<pinheiro> ok
<pinheiro> back to work then much to be done
<Lure> Tonio_: removed icons/png dir and old .svg icons. Now we have right .png (for package) and only new .svg (for artists)
<Lure> Tonio_: we can rename .svg names to match .png when artists will figure out 80%
<Lure> Tonio_: ok?
<Lure> Tonio_: if you can "svn export" again and prepare new package with all icons it would be great
<Lure> Tonio_: I am sure Riddell can ask for freeze exception (as it fixes very visible bug for Live CD on laptop)
* Lure has to hit the road now - will be back in cca 2 hours
<Lure> Tonio_: sorry for all the mess and late minute changes
<Riddell> Tonio_: poke poke?
<hunger> Riddell: You want to use oxygen icons with kde 3.x?
<hunger> The oxygen icons guy at akademy said he'll change the license of the icons if he finds someone doing that.
<pinheiro> hunger: me one of the oxygen guys
<pinheiro> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<nixternal> Riddell: do you use svn+ssh with KDE SVN? For some reason my first couple of attempts at logging in didn't work, on the 3rd or 4th password attempt it worked
<hunger> pinheiro: Great, so it is OK now to use those icons with non-kde4?
<pinheiro> nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to prepare and upload a finally fixed guidance ?
<pinheiro> :)
<pinheiro> ridel is talking about k4 branch
<hunger> pinheiro: Good:-) It would be a waste.
* hunger shuts up then.
* Jucato scratches his head...
<nixternal> argh :)  i was hoping for some new icon love for my lappy :) im using a nice, but silly icon pack from kde-look
<Jucato> nixternal: what icon pack?
<pinheiro> nixternal: use the one from svn from the oxygen guys :P
<nixternal> i don't know. it is a collab project where the guy took icons from multiple packs and made one pack
<pinheiro> but i find you using it i will be forced to kill you :P
<Jucato> ah hm :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> pinheiro: i am not a windows user, so i dont' use stuff "illegally" anymore :)
<pinheiro> oo its not ilegal
<pinheiro> im just joking
<pinheiro> read the licence
<pinheiro> you can use it
<nixternal> well then, guess i will have to do something then :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes please
<Riddell> hunger: kdelibs trunk is KDE 4
<pinheiro> Riddell: maybe you know this example icon what is that one
<pinheiro> you marked it as unknow
<Riddell> pinheiro: in icons.ods?  I wasn't sure
<pinheiro> yep
<Riddell> I never found it
<pinheiro> the fact is that i cant find it any were
<Riddell> I think it's a figment of aseigo's imagination
<pinheiro> hehehhehee
<pinheiro> will talk to him them
<pinheiro> my head was going into mush over this ones
<nixternal> wasn't there something about that in the latest kde commit digest?
<Tonio_> Riddell: currently building. I'm testing everything and that should be okay. I also fixed the deps as lure noticed minor issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: guidance uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: got a debdiff?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tarball is different.....
<Tonio_> lots of changes in binary files (png/svg)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you need this for Mithrandir ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a debdiff, but due to svn changes, removall etc.... the content is about 6.5 MB
<Tonio_> Riddell: not sure that will help a lot
<Tonio_> also lots of changes since my previous upload had svn datas in it (my fault)
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you know what lure fixed for the crash?
<sebas> Riddell:          # battery critical and lid actions.
<sebas> -        self._setCB(self.BatteryCriticalCombo, self.cb_act, self.cb_act_def_critical, self._checkOldConfig(self.config.readEntry("batteryCriticalAction"), False))
<sebas> +        self._setCB(self.BatteryCriticalCombo, self.cb_act, self.cb_act_def_critical, self._checkOldConfig(self.config.readEntry("batteryCriticalAction", ""), False))
<Tonio_> Riddell: unfortunatelly no
<sebas>          self.LaptopLidRadios.setButton(self.config.readNumEntry("laptopLidAction", 0)) #default None
<sebas> Rather trivial thing
<sebas> (Default value for something that's read from kconfig)
<sebas> Would've been a regression, and it's really a one-liner
<sebas> And it's critical since it breaks all fresh installs
<Riddell> ok, cool
<Riddell> Tonio_: guidance accepted
<sebas> Cool!
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks
<sebas> Thanks
<Riddell> well, thanks for fixing it :)
* sebas points at Lure and Tonio_ 
<nixternal> wo0t on guidance!
<nixternal> my last lappy and guidance didn't agree w/ each other, my new lappy and guidance are in love with each other
<nixternal> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:50:22: error: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<nixternal> this begins the errors in building tq-copy from svn, any ideas?
<nixternal> qt-copy that is
<crimsun> and you have satisified the b-ds?
<nixternal> i have gotten most of them, which b-ds would that be?
<crimsun> ok, and libx11-dev is correctly installed?
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> installing now
<nixternal> thank you sir!
<toma> is transparent and translucent the same?
<zorglu_> q. is the log of the yesterday #ubuntu-meeting available from the web ? if so, any hint on how to find it ?
<kwwii> good question
<kwwii> if it is not available I have a log from it
<kwwii> well, not the whole thing because I had to go to bed
<kwwii> but most of it
<nixternal> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<zorglu_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Kubuntu <- the official stuff seems quite obsolete
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<nixternal> qt just completed
<nixternal> 1hr 20min, not to shabby
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for kde-guidance, but it seem we have another problem now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/972/
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure how 32-wine.png would get into this package
<yuriy> Lure: it shouldn't be in the ubuntu package
<Lure> yuriy: why not?
<Lure> yuriy: and why it is in powermanager package - it should not be there either ;-)
<yuriy> Lure: because it's not done *blush*
<yuriy> no, it shouldn't be in any ubuntu packages, it should be separate but it's not done
<Lure> yuriy: ok
* Lure downloading source to check
<yuriy> it should be in wineconfig
<yuriy> don't know how it would have gotten in some other folder
<yuriy> oh it might be in setup script... probably shouldn't have put that in there that early.. but i don't think the packages use that
<Lure> Tonio_ (or Riddell): it only needs simple packaging fix: ftp://lure@lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/kde-guidance.debdiff
<Lure> now all icons are where they should be and it does not crash on startup
<Lure> or any other core-dev (raphink, imbrandon) ^^^ ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: asks me for password
<Tonio_> Lure: what is the fix ?
<Lure> Tonio_: sorry: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/kdebase16.debdiff
<Lure> (wrong paste)
<Lure> Tonio_: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/kde-guidance.debdiff
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: issue was that the source dir at the time of package has combination of icons from guidance and powermanager and *.png took all
<Tonio_> Lure: right....... looks like I really lack concerntration nowadays......
<Tonio_> yeah I know, that's obvious....... shame on me
<Lure> Tonio_: no problem, I pushed a crashing code yesterday in ;-)
<Tonio_> yeah but that's not the first error I'm doing today
<Tonio_> at least the 3rd
<Lure> Tonio_: some days are like that ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: uploaded, no idea if that'll get approved
<Lure> Tonio_: I hope so, otherwise they will not have LiveCD ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: you should probably notify Mithrandir in #ubuntu-devel (as others ar doing)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe indeed
<Tonio_> hard day today......... I think I should leave the computer since I can't seem to do something without bullshits in it
<Tonio_> Lure: mithrandir pinged, I'm waiting for a response
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: any indea how to install a new language now ?
<Tonio_> Lure: language selector is out of the kmenu here....
<Lure> Tonio_: it should be in Regional&Language, but Riddell has lost the patch :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, so it is simply not accessible now ? ;) great, I'm not crazy
<Tonio_> yeah I remember he did something in the kcm language selector
<Tonio_> Lure: did he publish that ? we should be able to find the package on launchpad no ? unless that only was on his hdd ?
<Lure> Tonio_: jsut run /usr/bin/qt-language-selector
<Lure> Tonio_: it was never uploaded as it seems to (losts on Riddell's computer)
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah that's what I've done :)
<Lure> Tonio_: or the screenshots at Herd2 page are just mockup from Krita ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: argh :)
<Tonio_> vaporware is evil you know !
<kwwii> dude, do you really believe anyone making mockups would do it with krita?
<kwwii> :p
<nixternal> kwwii is right, i did those mockups with mspaint :)
<nixternal> i wondered the same thing, everything that is supposedly removed isn't, they are all right there still, but i think that is due to the updates instead of installing directly from a Herd 2 cd
<gnomefreak> kde-guidance-powermanager might not install
<gnomefreak> i used smartpm (it works out things) but looks like apt will have issues with it not overwriting
<kwwii> :p
<gnomefreak> its trying to overwrite /usr/share/apps/guidance/pics/32-wine.png
<gnomefreak> i cant tell if it worked for me or not it ends in error code 1 but dpkg --configure -a doesnt set anything up. (just a warning)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: that's fixed.... well uploaded at least :)
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: we just need to wait for mithrandir to approve
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> its all good i just didnt know if it was known i knew guidance was a package you wanted to get in this morning
<gnomefreak> the one ending in 0ubuntu1 was the fixed version?
<gnomefreak> if so it was acked by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> ah same one
<Lure> gnomefreak: fixed version has 0ubuntu2 version
<gnomefreak> i saw its the same version smart just re downloads it
<Lure> gnomefreak: if you cannot wait, you can use this debdiff:  http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/kde-guidance.debdiff
<Lure> ;-)
<gnomefreak> oh i already fixed it :)
<gnomefreak> --force-overwrite :(
<Lure> btw, anybody working on k3b 1.0rc? seaLne maybe?
<Riddell> Lure: I uploaded it yesterday
<Lure> Riddell: where? nothing in feisty-updates
* Lure thinks that all Riddell's uploads go to /dev/null recently ;-)
<Riddell> kdebase_3.5.5a.dfsg.1-1ubuntu16_source.changes Rejected
<Riddell> bah
<Riddell> oh well, after herd 2 then
<Lure> Riddell: no pb, I just thought it would be nice to test it...
<gnomefreak> that was updated
<gnomefreak> i have that version of kdebase
<Lure> Riddell: true - I also have that kdebase - are you talking about k3b?
<Lure> Riddell: k3b is separate source (0.12.17)
<Lure> looks familiar: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/rodrigo/2007/01/08/0 ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: kde-guidance accepted!
<Tonio_> Lure: great good news
<allee> I've talked with upstream about digikam 0.9.1 release date and kubuntu upstream freeze on 15th.  They suggested 1 Feb beta, 8 Feb rc and final 14th.  sounds this reasonable? or should I ask for some days more for testing?
<allee> Riddell: ^^
<Lure> allee: I would suppose if we have rc in before freeze, that we would be allowed to get UVF for released version
<Lure> allee: but it is Riddell to tell.. ;-)
<allee> Lure: sounds reasonable
<ryanakca> hm... when is feisty released? 07/04/01?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-10
<seele> mhb: can you send me screens of the GRUB interface?  i dont have a dev box set up at the moment
* Jucato waves at seele
<kwwii> hi seele
<seele> hallo
* Jucato waves at kwwii, too
<kwwii> since others are waving
<Jucato> hehe :)
<seele> so what is alt+space supposed to do?  because i see a katapult icon pop up but i dont know what to do with it
<kwwii> seele: thanks for suggesting a meeting
<kwwii> good idea
<Jucato> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<kwwii> anyway...time for sleep
<Jucato> sweet dreams kwwii! :)
<seele> ubotu: uhm.. i dont get it
<seele> i know what alt+f2 does, i do it all the time
<seele> i dont know why i have to hit alt+space.. i just did it by accident a few minutes ago and had no clue what was going on
<Jucato> seele: it's an application launcher. you type in the app name, it autocompletes, press enter to launch the app
<seele> so how is alt+space any different than alt+f2?
<seele> theres no feedback
<seele> at least with alt+f2 there is a text box..
<Jucato> seele: katapult can also search through bookmarks, amarok playlists, documents (kinda tricky this one)
<Jucato> can also be used as a simple calculator and spell checker
<Riddell> hi kwwii, sorry for missing the meeting
<Riddell> kwwii: seems like it went well though
<seele> uhm.. hum
<seele> i still dont get how to use it
<seele> i got it to open kate the first time, now it wont do anythign
<seele> and how would you use it as a calculator?  theres no keyboard feedback
<seele> ate
<seele> opete
<Jucato> seele: just type in numbers and operators
<seele> +2
<seele> i broke it
<Jucato> er... you have to spell the app name correctly...
<seele> yeah
<seele> alt+spacekate
<seele> i see the K show up for k3b and then the 'a' is in kterm
<seele> it worked the first time..
<Jucato> seele:  have you seen OS X's quicksilver? I think this is a clone of that
<seele> nope, not a mac head
<seele> this must be broken
<seele> so i typed something that i know isnt in kmenu.. and i assume that would search for a document
<seele> but then i try typing something that IS a document, but starts with an S (which also has an application) and the focus disappears on the second character
<fdoving> katapult is fun.
<seele> broken == me not being able to figure this damn thing out
<seele> hum
<seele> i still cant get it to work :(
<seele> ah hah
* Jucato is not goot at explaining... :(
<seele> the mouse-follows-focus must be whats wrong
<fdoving> what do you want to do? it's tricky, i can't use it, because it doesn't understand real commands.. just .desktop files.
<seele> i minimised everything and i could open kate again
<seele> fdoving: well i "discovered" it by accident a few minutes ago
<seele> and cant seem to get it to work even after people told me what to do
<seele> apparently its a eye-candy replacement for alt+f2?
<Jucato> sort of.
<fdoving> seele: first trick. hit alt+space, then ctrl+c to bring up the 'menu'.. there you can configure it.
<Jucato> Quicksilver clone
<seele> uhm.. hmm
<seele> is there documentation for this?
<fdoving> no idea.
<Jucato> there was, but a really small one...
<Jucato> except that the site for katapult disappeared
<Jucato> Mez was having problems with his host
<seele> is this just for fun or supposed to replace or do something?
<fdoving> i think some people use it.
<Jucato> supposed to do something :)
<Jucato> I do use it more than the K Menu
<Riddell> it's alt-f2 for people who don't know about the command line (but obviously it's still a feature for advanced users)
<Jucato> but I have the other catalogs disabled. I only have Programs, Calculator and Spell check
<seele> so basically its for the devs who put it there? because i cant imagine anyone actually finding this
<Riddell> manchicken: glatzor in #ubuntu-devel says he's going to be working on making software-properties more platform independent this week
<fdoving> seele: mac-heads are used to the alt+space shortcut from osx.
<Riddell> seele: yes, same as alt-f2
<Jucato> seele: actually, I think some users do use it, once they discover it
<seele> how many mac-heads now about that in osx?
<fdoving> spotlight in osx uses alt+space.
<manchicken> Riddell: Does that mean I get to stop bashing that brick into my head now and work on yet another task?
<seele> the more i know about osx the less i think of it
<seele> theres some weird stuff it does with the log out menu
<seele> Jucato: i just "discovered" it and had no idea what it was
<fdoving> seele: i can't stand it either.. i have a mac, but i run kubuntu on it. :)
<seele> theres no keyboard feedback
* manchicken has developed an allergy to Python...
<Riddell> manchicken: it means it's probably worth waiting for him to do that :)
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<seele> i couldnt even do it after people told me a) what it was and b) how to use it
<manchicken> Could you ask him to separate UI and backend while he's at it? ;)
<Jucato> seele: the large icon on the right is supposed to change depending on what katapult tries to autocomplete
<seele> yeah..
<Riddell> manchicken: that's the plan
<Jucato> seele: but yeah, documentation is a bit wanting... and I personally have a hard time trying to explain what it does :P
<seele> yeah..
<manchicken> Riddell: You got some small C++ tasks that need doing?
<fdoving> nite all.
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, it seems like it did
<kwwii> ok, time for bed
<seele> l8rs kwwii
<kwwii> sleep well
<Jucato> g'night kwwii
<ryanakca> night kwwii
<manchicken> Happy z's kwwii
<ryanakca> night fdoving
<seele> so did people request to put katapult in as default or did it just appear?
<Riddell> seele: I put it in because I love it
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> and lots of other kubuntu people agreed
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca likes katapult
<ryanakca> wonder if there are some more themes for it...
<manchicken> You what the HARDEST part of katapult is?
<seele> hum.. well that sucks
<seele> who works on it?
<ryanakca> ?
<manchicken> Getting used to using it.
<manchicken> ^_^
<seele> manchicken: lol
<Jucato> seele: Mez, iirc
<manchicken> I'm so used to Super-r, that it's hard to use M-space
<ryanakca> seele: the guy who put it into kubuntu :)
<Riddell> manchicken: make adept mark packages in main, same as synaptic does
<seele> hum..
<Jucato> there's also a #katapult btw
<ryanakca> seele: go alt-space, ctrl-c, about katapult :)
<seele> ryanakca: yeah.. really easy to remember :P
<manchicken> Riddell: You got a spec?
<ryanakca> seele: lol
<Riddell> manchicken: the feisty adept one
<Riddell> manchicken: but mostly just copy the ubuntu logo column in synaptic
<seele> you know its broken if you have focus-follow-mouse enabled?
<manchicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyAdeptChanges
<manchicken> That fella?
<Riddell> seele: we don't
<Riddell> manchicken: aye
<seele> Riddell: we dont use focus-follow-mouse or you dont know its b0rk?
<Riddell> seele: we don't use it
<seele> ah
<Riddell> the control-c thing has annoyed me for ages, it needs something you click on for the menu
<seele> ok.. so i type / and music/ is highlighted, but then there is an icon to the right which is a folder which says Open
<seele> what does that mean?
<Riddell> it opens the folder
<ryanakca> the spell feature is slooowww...
<seele> oh
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/switch_valuesandtypes.patch
<seele> this isnt faster than alt+f2, is it there because its pretty?
<Riddell> seele: it doesn't depend on you knowing the application's binary name
<Riddell> seele: it has a decent calculator too
<manchicken> Riddell: Gotcha.  Mind if I add a use case to that spec EXPLICITLY for this change?
<Riddell> manchicken: don't, specs shouldn't be edited after approval
<seele> Riddell: hmm.. it doesnt depend on you knowing the binary name which is useful for non-technical users who will never discover and/or figure it out to use it?
<Riddell> manchicken: add notes to the bottom if you want
<manchicken> It looks like the third use-case is similar to what you want... but not exactly an accurate use-case.
<ryanakca> yeah, the calculator is usefull for when you don't want to start up abakus or python...
<ryanakca> python is a usefull calculator :)
<Riddell> seele: it gives better visual feedback on what is about to be launched and doesn't need the whole name to be typed
<manchicken> Man... launchpad/wiki.ubuntu kinda sucks performance-wise.
<seele> what feedback?  an icon after you blindly type?
<ryanakca> Riddell: any other small low priority python tasks?
<Riddell> seele: yep
<manchicken> Riddell: You got an image, or you want me to just derive one from somewhere else?
<Riddell> manchicken: use the kubuntu logo
<manchicken> Is there a clean image of it anywhere?
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork
<manchicken> ty
<Riddell> ryanakca: you havn't properly done the first task, still need a new upstream .tar.gz and source ready to upload
<ryanakca> ah, so I need to? create an upstream .tar.gz ?
* ryanakca thought all was needed was a patch :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: upstream tar is linked to from kde-apps.org
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: to make sure I understood properly, I take the make a new .tar.gz with the fixed source?
<ryanakca> s/take the make/make
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes
<ryanakca> kk
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you look at that icon the guy wanted added?
<manchicken> Launchpad is seriously sucking right now.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes. He wanted to replace the current UPS usb logo with it?
<Riddell> yep
<manchicken> Okay, where the hell do we keep track of bazaar packages again?
* manchicken needs to bookmark more.
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BzrMaintainedPackages
<Riddell> although it's probably incomplete
<manchicken> Riddell: Okay, so should I pull adept from bzr?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes
<ryanakca> Riddell: hmm... I think I'm going blind... I don't see any UPS logos... I see 2 icons with USB symbol on it, hal-bus-usb.png and hal-flash.png... and it is the 0.3 source I should be looking at... if not, that explains everything...
<manchicken> The "~jr/adept/ubuntu" branch?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> Righto.  I'll stop asking silly questions now ^_^
<manchicken> Thanks.
<ryanakca> manchicken: I think I should do the same :)
<manchicken> ^_^
<Riddell> ryanakca: yes, 0.3 seems to be the latest
<manchicken> Riddell: So, a personal question... how do you manage to keep a job and do as much as you do with Kubuntu?
<Riddell> ryanakca: dunno, read his e-mail, he probably wants to add a UPS icon
<Riddell> manchicken: I'm in the fortunate position of having a job requiring me to do as much as I can with Kubuntu
<manchicken> Oh?
<manchicken> Are you on staff or something?
* ryanakca wonders where one could get such a job
<manchicken> Or is your employer just using a lot of kubuntu, and supporting your contribution habit?
<manchicken> ^_^
<apokryphos> on the Canonical payroll
<Riddell> I'm on the canoical distro team
<manchicken> Ah.
<Riddell> calling it staff sounds wrong though
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> ryanakca: sitting at home of course :)
<apokryphos> are there any other Kubuntu devs at the moment getting paid by Canonical?
<Riddell> nope
<apokryphos> last time I checked the only gnome guy they had was seb128
<Riddell> and dholbach
<Riddell> and the ubuntu release team
<apokryphos> I see
<ryanakca> Riddell: lol
<apokryphos> hiring devs is expensive
<ryanakca> yes
<Jucato> Riddell is very very lucky :)
* ryanakca agrees
<apokryphos> but at least Canonical can afford to contribute in other ways also, with OSS events, applications, etc
<Riddell> Jucato: try telling that to my girlfriend :)
<Jucato> lol :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: after reading his email, I'm guessing what he wants (and you want) me to do is add a UPS thingy?
<Riddell> ryanakca: sounds likely, I've not read the e-mail for many months, it's been sitting there without me caring to act on it
<ryanakca> (seeing that grep doesn't show anything about UPS in the source at the moment?)
<ryanakca> kk
<Riddell> s/caring/having more important things needing done/
<ryanakca> lol
* ryanakca thinks he'll go talk to his principal about doing kubuntu stuff next semestre instead of sitting there bored playing around with MS Word/Excel/Powerpoint/Publisher (for the 3rd year in a row)
<Riddell> sounds like a good plan that
<manchicken> Hmm... adept doesn't build from bzr...
<manchicken> adept/kubuntu_upgrader/Makefile.in is missing.
<Riddell> make -f admin/Makefile.common  will make that
<Riddell> you need autoconf and automake1.9
* Riddell goes to snooze
<Jucato> sweet dreams Riddell! :)
<manchicken> I think I have that.
<Jucato> isn't it make -f Makefile.cvs?
<manchicken> Riddell: I do appreciate your help on this.  Much thanks.
<manchicken> This build process hates me ^_^
<allee> Jucato: yes. Look at Makefile.cvs you'll see it does the same
<Jucato> allee: aaah thanks :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!
<ryanakca> hey Hobbsee|NotHere
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee|isHere :)
<ryanakca> oops, Hobbsee :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee!  w00t!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato, ryanakca!
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey manchicken!
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  a few times
<manchicken> mmm doom...
<Jucato> warning: contentless ping detected :P
<Hobbsee> knm is installed by deafult now - yay :)
<manchicken> WHY does adept from bzr hate me?
<ryanakca> manchicken: dunno...
<Jucato> because you are soooo good? :)
<ryanakca> knm?
<manchicken> Don't patronize me ^_^
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> ok then...
<Jucato> it hates you because you're soooo bad :P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I think it's just soooo evil.
<ryanakca> lol... like hobbsee?
<manchicken> It was engineered for evil.
* Jucato is wondering if Canonical is sort of trying to push bzr as an svn/cvs alternative in the future
<ryanakca> probably...
<Hobbsee> they are
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> the branching, etc is pretty cool
<ryanakca> yeah
* ryanakca still has to figure a few things about bzr though...
<Hobbsee> same here :P
<manchicken> What's wrong with svn though?
<ryanakca> I used svn for a week and bzr is messing with my mind now
<Jucato> oh.. and now that Git is slowly becoming more popular.. that leaves us with 4 rcs?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did you upload kde-guidance-powermanager?
<ryanakca> if your going to use bzr, make sure you use it before svn..
<Tonio_> Hobbsee yeah should be built during the night
* Tonio_ beds
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's not installing properly
<ryanakca> manchicken: dunno... nice thing about bzr that I just figured out today is that you can commit locally... you don't need a repo or anything
<ryanakca> bonne nuit Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee fixed package already uploaded
<Hobbsee> right
<Tonio_> bonne nuit :)
<Jucato> ryanakca: sounds like git...
<ryanakca> Tonio_: quand changeons-nous la langue officiel de #kubuntu-devel ?
<ryanakca> :P
<allee> cvs is dead
<Jucato> ryanakca: too late, I learned a bit of svn already :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you may want to check if soyuz ate that - i cant see it
<Jucato> ok, so 3 rcs's :)
<Tonio_> hehe bientot, ca pourrait devenir interessant, y a pas mal de francophones ici :)
<ryanakca> oui
<Tonio_> Hobbsee it is okay for me here
<ryanakca> night night Tonio_
<Jucato> g'night Tonio_!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee I just got the fixed package via dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> nite all :)
<manchicken> ryanakca: You can copy from one repository to another in SVN IIRC.
<allee> anyone know if daily iso is working?
* allee rsync's
<Tonio_> Hobbsee
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:/etc/default$ apt-cache policy kde-guidance | grep ubuntu
<Tonio_>   Install: 0.7.1~svn20070111-0ubuntu2
<Tonio_>   Candidat: 0.7.1~svn20070111-0ubuntu2
<Tonio_> fyi
<ryanakca> manchicken: no, but to the current directory... no need for any repo... it gets commited to .bzr..
<manchicken> That's not a bad idea.
<ryanakca> (./.bzr, not ~/.bzr)
<manchicken> Okay, I can't get this bloody thing to build.
<ryanakca> yeah, might be usefull for word processor docs... that way incase you mess it, or a co-worker messes it up, you can revert...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee we may retalk about that if it isn't okay for me, but according to me you may just wait for a mirror sync and that's it
* ryanakca heads to bed
<Jucato> ryanakca: good night to you too!
<ryanakca> night Jucato
<ryanakca> Night anybody else going to bed shortly after him
<Hobbsee> neat, OK
<manchicken> Okay, so, anybody know why I might be getting something like 'cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/bin/adept_manager': No such file or directory' when I try to debuild adept from bzr
<manchicken> ?
<Hobbsee> because /usr/bin/adept_manager path is wrong, or something?
<Hobbsee> is there an adept_managre in the source?
<manchicken> yeah
<manchicken> It's adept/adept_manager
<manchicken> Err, adept/manager
<Hobbsee> ah
* Jucato wonders if feisty will have a different name for adept again...
<manchicken> But it seems like it wants to build in ./debian/tmp/usr/bin/adept_manager...
<manchicken> But it never even creates a ./debian/tmp
<Hobbsee> it should in the rules
<manchicken> What would something like that look like?
<Hobbsee> um...
<Jucato> hm...
<manchicken> This thing won't build.
<Hobbsee> okay, bzr officially rocks :)
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<mhb> hi all
<Jucato> hi mhb!
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<Zerlinna> hello all :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: did ryanakca talk to you about his -qa ideas?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  what'd you think o fthem?
* Hobbsee still thinks that's probably for -testing
<Hobbsee> although -qa is a prettier name for testing
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, i spoke with someone in -testers today - about that they could report in the section on the forums if they felt more comfortable.  also, the wiki page for kubuntu cd testing changed
<Hobbsee> (there were two)
<mhb> Hobbsee: the problem is, testers are an open team, so they should not have access to bug severity changing
<mhb> Hobbsee: and a brand new team would not have many members, although I might be wrong
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  i'm not convinced that a separate -qa, separate to ubuntu-qa is the way to go
<mhb> Hobbsee: but it's probably hard to get into ubuntu-qa, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> mhb: seeing as: 1.  kubuntu/ubuntu bugs arent split  2.  that doesnt encourage people to triage kubuntu bugs - it separates them
<Hobbsee> mhb: nto really.  it's about as hard as i'd push people to get into -qa, assuming i had a part in it.
<Hobbsee> mhb: do the bugwork, ask, get in.
<Hobbsee> mhb: but you *have* to do the bugwork first
<Hobbsee> cant see why k-qa would be any different
<Hobbsee> sfllaw is a nice guy, so's dholbach
<Hobbsee> mhb: btw, without a set email address, all members will get bugmail
<Hobbsee> so i suspect you'll get some leaving when it gets used more anyway
<mhb> Hobbsee: members of ubuntu-qa get all bugmail?
<mhb> even from kubuntu, xubuntu etc?
<Hobbsee> mhb: er, i dont think they're sbuscribed to anything.  i meant -testers
<Hobbsee> unless they have a specified mailing address, all members of the team get the bugmail
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm not sure it's a good idea to split the small supply of bugtriagers more than we have to, anyway
<Hobbsee> mhb: will think on it more though
<Hobbsee> mhb: i favour getting things done over beaurocracy, if we can :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: mind you, the person who has the most badges on LP wins!
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
* Hobbsee still wants konversatinon debs
<hunger> How can I stop guidance-power-manager to offer suspend-to-disk?
<hunger> pitti says that is not the job of hal to report this but a config setting of the p-m used.
<hunger> In my case the brand of laptop I use is capable of suspend-to-disk (which is what hal reports), but due to config issues this particular laptop can not.
<fdoving> i belive g-p-m relies on hal to report correct information.
<hunger> fdoving: hal reports "this brand of laptop does support suspend-to-disk" which is correct.
<fdoving> then i think you need to hack the script to remove it from the menus.
<hunger> fdoving: pitti claims that this is what it should do... my "this laptop can't" is a config issue of the p-m according to him.
<hunger> fdoving: guidance-power-manager offers it (and queries that info from hal).
<fdoving> i know.
<hunger> fdoving: g-p-m does so too:-(
<fdoving> i have the same "problem".. the ondemand governor does not work for me.
<fdoving> but guidance-powermanager is smart enought to fallback to userspace on the dynamic setting.. instead of just crashing.
<fdoving> i belive it would be harded to "fallback" to suspend, on hibernate.
<hunger> fdoving: here is suspends to a encrypted swap partition... and of course fails to resume afterwards.
<fdoving> exactly.
<fdoving> that makes it harder.. as 'suspend' works.. but resume fails..
<hunger> fdoving: I am looking for some way to tell *all* p-m my users might end up using that suspend-to-disk is not an option:-(
<fdoving> I belive the easiest way would be to override some hal setting in the policies.
<fdoving> wouldn't it?
<fdoving> 'hey HAL, I don't want to support hibernation'.
<fdoving> that would be easier than rewriting all powermanager interfaces.
<hunger> fdoving: That is what I thought. pitti says that is not the way to go und deverted my bugreport to g-p-m instead of hal.
<fdoving> strange.
<fdoving> I don't belive it's a bug though.
<fdoving> It's a user-created-special-issue.
<hunger> fdoving: It is a misfeature. How else to report it but via launchpad?
<hunger> fdoving: Having the option to tweak settings is not a user-created-special-issue!
<fdoving> I mean, i don't consider it a guidance-powermanager bug, nor a gnome-power-manager-thing bug.
<hunger> fdoving: Neither do I. that is why i reported a bug against hal that it seems impossible to change the relevant setting.
<fdoving> hunger: i agree, but i don't understand why one can't use HAL to do this.
<fdoving> you can set policies on everything else.. like mount options for usb-storage devices and all..
<hunger> fdoving: Well, maybe you can change that setting in hal as well. I have not found any useable documentation on hal yet:-(
<Lure> hunger: add disableHibernate to power-managerrc
<Lure> hunger: in Feisty
<hunger> Lure: power-managerrc?
<Lure> hunger: this is also respected in ksmserver logout dialog
<Lure> ~/.kde/share/config/power-managerrc
<Lure> disableHibernate=1
<Lure> and disableSuspend=1
* fdoving copies that into tipsandtricks.txt
<hunger> Lure: I got several users... and they use kubuntu-, ubuntu- and xubuntu-desktop:-( I'd love to have something global.
<Lure> hunger: gnome-power-manager has this in gconf
<Lure> hunger: look at sources of casper package which disables it for Live CD
* hunger wonders where to set global gconf settings.
<Lure> hunger: I think there is gconf command line
* Lure trying to find bug where this is described
<hunger> Lure: Any idea how to disable this for all kde users? Without them being able to override it again?
<Lure> hunger: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/60442/comments/40
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60442 in gnome-power "Dual / Two Batteries, shutdown on empty expansion battery. (GPM does not recognises second battery on hotplug)" [Unknown,Fix released] 
<Lure> hunger: set it in global power-managerrc file
<fdoving> hunger: root@light:~# hal-set-property --udi /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer --key power_management.can_hibernate --bool false
<fdoving> hunger: then check with 'lshal'.
<fdoving> I got a furniture delivery. bbl.
<Lure> fdoving: that should be general, yes
<hunger> fdoving: Thanks!
<hunger> Lure: Thanks, too!
<hunger> fdoving: Does not work. hibernate is still offered.
<hunger> fdoving: You need to run that command with can_suspend_to_disk in addition to can_hibernate.
<pinheiro> seele: hi
<pinheiro> what do you think?
<seele> ooh, so quick.  lemme check my mail
<seele> pinheiro: <3++
<seele> im going to forward this to ellen, i think shell love them too :)
<pinheiro> cool
<pinheiro> next choose a basic color so then you can have litle images with a personalised box
<fdoving> hunger: ok. noted. but with both it works. can you check with can_suspend_to_disk only?
<seele> pinheiro: what do you mean by choose colors?
<pinheiro> http://conference2006.kde.org/images/label_odfday.png
<pinheiro> akademy 2006 green
<pinheiro> http://developernew.kde.org/images/2/27/Devel-button.png
<seele> ooh
<pinheiro> developers new black (previs version)
<pinheiro> that way each site can be part of somthig (kde) and have its hown thing
<seele> pinheiro: orange?
<pinheiro> ok
<pinheiro> i love orange
<pinheiro> will sent you orange versions in a sec
<Jucato> :O
<pinheiro> seele: think brown goes nicer with them
<seele> pinheiro: youre the artist :)
<pinheiro> :P
<pinheiro> six versions must chose one :P
<pinheiro> sent
<pinheiro> can also make a kinda image for the site that shows several diferebt colored computers and some sad with some kind catchy frase
<pinheiro> usabulitize you kde
<pinheiro> or somthing
<iankesterhaney> hello, my feisty fawn update manager crashes after asking if i want to upgrade tio a newer version, if i press cancel it bombs out.  aptitude and synaptic work though.
<seele> pinheiro: ellen and i like the orange and blue.. she likes the light blue more and i dont have a preference
<pinheiro> ok
<pinheiro> its a decision
<pinheiro> i will do the image now and cosider this another joob well done :)
<pinheiro> oo i need a slogan
<Riddell> pinheiro: what's the artwork?
<pinheiro> for the kde usability site
<Riddell> iankesterhaney: that's a known problem thanks, the code is at an early stage
<iankesterhaney> thank you
<pinheiro> seele: can you try to define me usabilyti
<pinheiro> so i can try to come out with a nice slogan for a nice image im making :)
<Jucato> mhb: you there? wasn't your proposal about changing the widget style for feisty, not the windeco? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue27#head-2feef2e65041158ba89cdc25fd5971a8dffdbe32
<seele> pinheiro: ill have to think about that and get back to you
<pinheiro> oki
<pinheiro> i will send 2 pick for inspiration
<pinheiro> try to picture the slogan there
<pinheiro> seele: check mail
<Riddell> gosh, I just got a support request from Clark Kent
<fdoving> wow, superman contacted you! :)
<Riddell> spose I should answer it before he blows my house away or something
<toma> internet is everywhere
<pinheiro> hehhehe
<\sh> even in metropolis
<pinheiro> yea
<Lure> should we do something similar for kubuntu?
<Lure> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=16890&limit=no&threshold=-1
<mhb> Lure: bug 78568
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78568 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78568
<mhb> Lure: in other words: I guess we should, because people already said they want it ... I don't know if somebody is working on that, though
<Lure> mhb: thanks for reference to bug - let's wait what Riddell thinks
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-11
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee |isHere! :)
<crimsun> hoo rah!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato, crimsun!
<Jucato> Hi Hobbsee_ the 3rd :)
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal!
<nixternal> for some odd reason, my initial connection to kde svn is very slow
<Hobbsee> :(
* Jucato goes to bed.. makes a mental note to talk to nixternal about something later...
* nixternal makes a mental note to disconnect :)
<Jucato> heh:)
<Hobbsee> night Jucato
<nixternal> do i need to worry? ;p
<Jucato> no not at all :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: good afternoon :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> I just feel soooo sleepy
<nixternal> sleepy sleep then :)
* Hobbsee whines
<yuriy> Hobbsee: why wine?
<yuriy> *whine
<Hobbsee> yuriy: being /queried and bitched at by a guy who hasnt actually directly helped ubuntu, about how the releases and dev team is crap.
<Hobbsee> and MOTU
<yuriy> yuck.
<crimsun> /msg Hobbsee PONIES
<crimsun> err
<Hobbsee> crimsun: hehe
<Hobbsee> yuriy: indeed.
<yuriy> hmm raw conversion in digikam doesn't seem to work
<seaLne> is there anyway so that when you open a writable file via an kioslave to open it rw rather than ro?  i get this with samba and fish, you have to right click to get rw?
<Riddell> you mean open in (say) kate proper rather than in kate embedded part?
<seaLne> not sure if its just my setup, but it opened in kate proper, but wouldn't allow me to write in todays instance when in a blog posting i clicked on a link to file on a samba share which all opened fine
<seaLne> hmm fish does just use kpart
<seaLne> i wonder what typical users expect to get from clicking on a file that is writable, probably that it would behave the same as a local file, i wonder if this is a filebrowser/web browser concept problem
<Riddell> seaLne: even for http I'm not sure how it decides whether to embed or open the app
<seaLne> yeah i suppose webdav would be another victim
<Riddell> anyone want to work on the Herd2 page?
<Riddell> sebas: power manager broked
<Riddell>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/powermanage.py", line 42, in _readValue
<Riddell>     fhandle = open(file)
<Riddell> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq'
<Riddell> hi pinheiro
<pinheiro> hi Riddell
<pinheiro> how you doing?
<Riddell> I'm good, any news?
<Jucato> hi Riddell, hi pinheiro!
<pinheiro> Riddell:  none
<pinheiro> apart from lots of work in the kde artfront
<pinheiro> but that is hardly somthing new :P
<mhb> hi Jucato, yes you were right ... somebody writing UWN has mistaken the two words (windeco/widget style)
<Riddell> mhb: didn't you write that?
<mhb> Riddell: no, I just cleaned up the Kubuntu/Meetings mess
<Riddell> oh, I wonder who wrote it then
<Jucato> ryanacka?
<Riddell> top bloke whoever it was :)
<jsgotangco> hey Riddell how's it going dude, its been a while, happy new year
<Riddell> hi jsgotangco, it's going well thanks, how's your archipeligo?
<mhb> Riddell: nixternal
<jsgotangco> Riddell: pretty good, travelling next week to indonesia for an asia-wide foss workshop, work is doing good, started working on some edubuntu stuff again
<mhb> Riddell: ^^ did the UWN kubuntu-meeting part
<Riddell> like I said, top bloke
<Jucato> heh :)
<sebas> Riddell: What machine?
<Riddell> sebas: mine
<Riddell> thinkpad
<sebas> Can  you ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ ?
<sebas> I can whip up a patch in a minute then
<Riddell> ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<Riddell> ls: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/: No such file or directory
<Riddell> ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<Riddell> crash_notes  topology
<Riddell> sebas: cpu scaling is broken in linux on my cheapo r40e so it gets turned off at some point near to bootup
<Riddell> or not loaded or something
<sebas> Interesting, I'll make that part more stable then. You'll have to test a patch then which first detects it and later *not* assumes it's still there.
<Riddell> sebas: cool, happy to test whenever
* Riddell out to lunch
<sebas> Riddell: I've emailed you a patch, let me know if that helps.
<Riddell>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/powermanage.py", line 346, in getCpuState
<Riddell>     for v in freqs.split():
<Riddell> UnboundLocalError: local variable 'freqs' referenced before assignment
<sebas> Ow, shit.
<sebas> Add a "return state" after the state['online']  = False please
<Riddell> sebas: that does the job
<Riddell> yep, working nicely now
<Riddell> which means I can go to lunch!  yay
<sebas> Eet smakelijk
* sebas commtis
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<Riddell> ah, nixternal, are you able to work on the herd 2 pages for a release in a few hours?
<nixternal> i can do that here in a few, yes
<nixternal> i was going to work on it last night, but my intertube became mangled and i was out for the night :(
<Riddell> intertube?
<nixternal> internet :)
<nixternal> lol
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> don't know why i was thinking of an intertube
<nixternal> Riddell: kdesu ls   <- what's up with this one?
<Riddell> nixternal: it's the dots in the password box
<Riddell> instead of X's
<Riddell> happens in any password field
<Riddell> ooh, it's amu!
<nixternal> ahh, ok
<Riddell> nixternal: so crop the screenshot to only show the centre
<Riddell> sebas: you should do a talk about power manager at fosdem
<nixternal> Riddell: briefly explain iconic directories?
<Jucato> lol @ "rm -rf /"
<mhb> Jucato: what's so funny about that?
<Jucato> mhb: the screenshot that's going to be used...
* Jucato is also being partly sarcastic, but...
* mhb wonders if a screenshot like that won't make anyone feel like trying that command out
* nixternal will note that in the page
<Jucato> yeah
<mhb> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> i haven't gotten there just yet, i wanted to make a "scare the crap out of the user" warning so they don't do that :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> i was going to do a new screenshot, but said nah, i think this will add a little humour to us :)
<Jucato> dangerous humor :P
<Jucato> mhb: were you able to correct the UWN article?
<mhb> Jucato: I haven't tried because I was not sure if that is allowed
<Jucato> afaik, it was. I remember editing it once, after asking permission from jjesse.
<mhb> nixternal: ^^ is one allowed to make a correction in the UWN?
<nixternal> ya, what correction is needed?
<nixternal> Jucato: you can make the correction as well ;)
<Jucato> nixternal: I made one before. but it's mhb's concern :)
<nixternal> now look at the warning i put up :)
<nixternal> it is a public wiki, don't worry :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<mhb> nixternal: a great guy has made a UWN article about the Kubuntu Meeting, but he wrote that I discussed a new "window decoration", it was a new "widget style"
<nixternal> that great guy was me :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<mhb> nixternal: I know
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> you know the funny thing, i specifically remember widget as well
<nixternal> don't know why i got into a windeco frame of mind
<Jucato> maybe the same reason why you got into an intertube frame of mind? :)
<mhb> nixternal: it's easy to mix it, I did that myself a few times when writing about it
<mhb> nixternal: it's really nothing serious, but it's great if that could be fixed
<nixternal> ya, but i remember us talking about widgets the night before, because i installed the latest as well :)
<Riddell> nixternal: if you go to "/" in konqueror you get pretty icons for home and /media
<nixternal> thanks Riddell
<nixternal> for some odd reason i can boot the latest daily
<Riddell> that's a good thing
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> damn, I can't boot :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> oh, that's not good
<Riddell> what happens?
<nixternal> nothing
<nixternal> it tries to boot, skips the cd and goes to grub
<Riddell> sounds like a bad CD
<nixternal> very well could be, i shall try another burn
<nixternal> how long until the Herd is released?
<Riddell> nixternal: ubuntu is lagging and still needs their desktop CDs tested I believe
<Riddell> but this european evening
<nixternal> ok, so at least a few hours yet
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> good, i want to grab a couple of screenshots yet
<nixternal> i installed herd1, but with udpates the kscd and kaudiocreator is still there and there were no visual changes to kaffeine
<nixternal> s/is/are
<mhb> Has Tonio done the Amarok option in a context menu when an audio CD is inserted?
<mhb> there were some translation issues that I have not seen before
<nixternal> Riddell: the 2nd burn didn't work either, the latest daily is not booting
<Riddell> worked fine for me last night
<nixternal> 20070111?
<Riddell> there is no daily 20070111 for kubuntu
<nixternal> ya there is
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> only a daily-live
<nixternal> oh ya, sorry
<nixternal> 20070110 gave me the issues
<Riddell> and that definately works fine
<Riddell> well, for me anyway :)
<nixternal> hrmm, 2 burns, 3 different computers :/
<Riddell> how many CD media?
<nixternal> 2
<mhb> you cannot run a CD check with a daily CD?
<Riddell> hmm
<nixternal> i can't even boot to do a check
<Riddell> mhb: his problem is it doesn't get to the CD boot screen
<mhb> Riddell: oh
<Riddell> anyone else able to test?
<nixternal> im grabbing a live cd
<nixternal> and my issue was with daily/current
<mhb> I've downloaded a daily recently, I'll run rsync and test
<Riddell> mhb: thanks
<mhb> current feisty daily build works for me
<mhb> well, at least I'm able to boot it
<Riddell> phew
<Riddell> mhb: desktop CD?
<mhb> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: i can boot the live, but cannot boot the alternate
<nixternal> Riddell: i thought kaffeine removed the audio shortcuts?
<Riddell> nixternal: should have done
<nixternal> lovely, with the desktop cd, i get right past the select location, and i get a 50/50 screen of ping (bottom) and gray with diaganol lines (top)
<nixternal> s/ping/pink
<toma> Riddell: are the sync people busy / is there a known delay?
<Riddell> nixternal: control-alt-F1; alt-F7
<Riddell> nixternal: it's a known issue
<Riddell> toma: I don't know if anyone is paying much attention to syncs, what's the package?
<nixternal> thanks!
<toma> Riddell: mailody
<Riddell> toma: bug number?
<toma> i'll make a new release for the uvf
<nixternal> how come with feisty, it sees all hard drives as scsi?
<toma> Riddell: bug #77711
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77711 in mailody "Please sync 0.3.0-1 with Debian experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77711
<Riddell> nixternal: new parallel IDE driver wheejum
<nixternal> gotcha
<Riddell> jdong: what's the GNU HASH thing you were talking about earlier?
<jdong> Riddell, it's a new linker hash style in feisty's libc
<jdong> speeds up dynamic linking significantly, like prelink
<jdong> only no need to run a time-consuming binary-modifying command every week :)
<jdong> FC6 included it and the first thing their KDE reviews talk about is the speed :)
<Riddell> jdong: what's the downside?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2/Kubuntu  is almost ready
<jdong> Riddell, it makes binaries a tad larger, but mostly that is unnoticeable
<Riddell> toma: mithrandir says he'll look at it tomorrow along with other archive admin stuff
<jdong> Riddell, and oh yeah, it requires a system compiled from ground-up with new enough libc to support it :)
<jdong> both of which are mostly done in feisty :)
<toma> Riddell: oki!
<jdong> IMO at least KUbuntu release notes should make mention of that :)
<nixternal> Herd (almost)2 is installed :)
<kwwii> moin
<Riddell> hi kwwii
<kwwii> howdy Riddell
* kwwii ordered a 4000 euro camera body today (and few thousand in 2 lenses)
<Riddell> crivvens
<kwwii> well, I am an artist :p
<kwwii> but my wife keeps looking at me strange
<kwwii> like I sold her first born or something
<nixternal> kwwii: well did you sell her first born? ;)
<nixternal> they don't look at ya like that unless you did something they didn't agree with, trust me, i get that look 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year, and lord have it if it is a leap year ;p
<nixternal> oh kwwii -> http://www.blarneyisland.com/
<nixternal> you know you miss it
<kwwii> nixternal: not yet, it will take a while till the camera comes in :-)
<kwwii> haha! sweet!
<kwwii> I feel at home
<kwwii> a butt-white girl in a bikini
<nixternal> man, blarney has gotten big, they even have a bar in florida now
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<kwwii> wow, that is amazing
<nixternal> we don't get any sun in chicago, you know that
<kwwii> well, I get even less in germany
<kwwii> trust me on that one
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii> thinking about moving back home though
<nixternal> really?
<kwwii> yeah, I work from home, and my wife has a masters degree in english and journalism
<nixternal> guess i will have to buy a new boat then, we can meet up an hack! or get drunk
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> definitely
<kwwii> my family always had a house-boat
<kwwii> but my dad sold his last boat a few years ago
<Riddell> nixternal: do I want to know what that website is about?
<nixternal> Riddell: it is a bar where kwwii is from
<nixternal> about an hour north of where i live
<nixternal> it is a bar out in the middle of a lake
<kwwii> sounds boring but it is not
<nixternal> so don't think about drinking and walking home :)
<kwwii> hehe, exactly
<nixternal> heh, i was cheap a few years back and bought 2 jet skis just so we can goto blarneys
<nixternal> you can pay like $5 or $10 for a water taxi, take your own boat, or jet ski. and they  have extreme boating in the summer (jet boats and what not)
<Riddell> it's on an island then?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> well no, it is almost like a floating bar
<kwwii> yeah
<kwwii> it is not an island
<kwwii> not really
<kwwii> and it is on a chain of lakes
<nixternal> it sits on posts
<kwwii> orignally it was a dock on the shore of a lake
<kwwii> then they made a damn which cut it off from dry land
<kwwii> well, before it was that it was a houseboat that a guy ran as a bar in the early 1900's
<firephoto> ubiquity is crashing with the daily-live here. bug 78847
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78847 in ubiquity "Installer Crashed kubuntu daily-live 20070111 i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78847
<Riddell> firephoto: yarg, thanks for reporting
<Riddell> although I'm sure that code is well tested
<Riddell> firephoto: are you able to take a screenshot of that page before it crashes?
<firephoto> Riddell: i see an ubiquity update, i'll try that.
<firephoto>  yeah, it looks fine, just pops up the crashed window after the user/host/password page
<Riddell> firephoto: not after the partitioning step?
<firephoto> nope, during disk detection.
<firephoto> 2 maybe 3 little progress windows go by, then the crash. too fast to see what the last one is saying.
<firephoto> same thing with the update btw.
<Riddell> firephoto: ok, screenshot no use then
<firephoto> i found something in the .xsession-errors, i'll put that on the bug.
<Riddell> firephoto: I can't look at this immediately I'm afraid, but it's high on my todo
<firephoto> Riddell: ok, i'm sure the hardware has something to do with it. this is on an Intel G965 system. I updated that bug.
<Riddell> firephoto: it looks like a bug in the frontend, just a hardware config I havn't tried before which makes it set values in a way none of my machines do
<Riddell> firephoto: you could run the gtk frontend and see if that works to confirm
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<firephoto> Riddell: ok, i'll try that.
<firephoto> Riddell: it failed at the same spot but took longer after the step 5 page to pop up the Installer crashed window.
<Riddell> firephoto: same crash?
<firephoto> looks like it, i updated the bug with new logs
<Riddell> all very confusing
<firephoto> i'm going to try the amd64 cd, and if that's the same i'll try disconnecting one of the hard drives.
<elcuco> can anyone help me confrim a bug?
<elcuco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/78856
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78856 in kdebase "kdesktop in ltr in hebrew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<elcuco> basically, killall kdesktop, strace -f -eopen -o 1.txt kdesktop, and then see it kdelibs.mo is loaded (search for it in 1.txt)
<elcuco> i assume this will work also on non hebrew translations
<firephoto> Riddell: I disconnected the IDE drive and it seems to be working. There must still be some problems with the core2duo boards and the IDE hard disk support from the livecd.(?)
<Riddell> firephoto: it's still probably an issue with the front end code
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-12
<mhb> Riddell: there was some moving with the Kubuntu testing pages
<mhb> Riddell: somebody deleted all my modifications to the page and made only a Dailies only page at Testing/Current/Kubuntu
<mhb> Riddell: someone should have informed me that we're switching to a dailies only mode before deleting all my attempts of simplifying the wiki page for new testers
<ryanakca> mhb: maybe revert the wiki pages and then modify them yourself?
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm not like the others
<mhb> ryanakca: we would end up reverting each other's pages
<mhb> ryanakca: it's kind of stupid deleting the whole page without notifying the testing team
<ryanakca> mhb: well, revert, and place a note saying "Please do not modify unless you are on the testing team"...
<mhb> ryanakca: last modifications were from a Canonical guy (which does Ubuntu development) and Hobbsee
<ryanakca> there should be a link at the bottom saying who deleted / modified it too, contact them and ask them to ask the team before modifying...
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> hmm...
<ryanakca> no clue :)
<firephoto> maybe they're just figuring they'll aggregate everything from irc and forum test reports? it kind of looks that way to me.
<mhb> ryanakca: can you do me a favor? If Hobbsee arrives and you're here, tell her about my last few lines, okay?
<ryanakca> sure
<mhb> firephoto: yes, but there has been added a certain degree of unusability
<mhb> firephoto: for example, the daily CD build is not a link, it's just a number
<mhb> firephoto: you can't find a download link, it sends you to Testing/Current which also doesn't say anything about links, it links you back to that page
<firephoto> yep, bugs in one place, results in another, howto somewhere else.
<mhb> firephoto: I haven't found ANY Howto find the download links, though.
<firephoto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current/HowTo is all i see for instructions.
<mhb> firephoto: hmm...
<mhb> firephoto: can you get there from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current/Kubuntu ?
<mhb> firephoto: with only your mouse
<firephoto> no, it links from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current
<mhb> firephoto: oh, you mean the small link at the top?
<mhb> it's hardly visible
<firephoto> right.
<mhb> firephoto: the bold text is the center of my concentration
<mhb> and that returns me back. Oh jolly.
<firephoto> yep, i clicked around for 5 minutes looking and reading then i saw the howto link.
<Riddell> mhb: what had you added?
<Riddell> mhb: the reshuffle of pages seems to be part of an attempt to make a new forums testing team
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, great
<mhb> Riddell: why had nobody informed me about it?
<Riddell> mhb: I guess they don't know about kubuntu-testers, it's heno you want
<mhb> Riddell: I don't think Hobbsee (who deleted my stuff and linked to the dailies-only stuff) doesn't know testers
<Riddell> oh, I don't know then
<mhb> Riddell: it seems like somebody has been put in charge of a project I don't know about.
<mhb> Riddell: are testers going to be disbanded?
<mhb> hmm, I need to sleep now, goodnight all
<Jucato> g'night mhb!
<ryanakca> night mhb
<manchicken> w00t.
<manchicken> I got a nice little dark theme going...
<manchicken> But it's kinda... dark.
<Riddell> mhb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-January/023105.html
<manchicken> This flat SVG icon set is quite nice though.
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=201
<nixternal> so what is the Herd2 release looking like? late?
<Riddell> nixternal: tomorrow european morning
<manchicken> mmm... green...
<manchicken> I wonder if the folks over at Linden are going to make .debs for SecondLife.
<jdong> manchicken: sure, they just run alien on their RPM's :D
<jdong> *cough* BitTorrent 5.x.x debs *cough* :D
<Hobbsee> heya jdong
<jdong> hi Hobbsee
<manchicken> torrent is great for free software ^_^
<manchicken> jdong: The SecondLife client is now Free Software.
<jdong> manchicken: what does that have to do with decent packaging?
<jdong> ;-)
<jdong> Beryl took half a year to get decent packaging
<jdong> and BitTorrent IMO is still fairly free software
<ajmitch> beryl has decent packaging now?
<manchicken> jdong: I want GPL'ed java.
<jdong> manchicken: it's soon to happen
<jdong> ajmitch: imbrandon uploaded a beryl to feisty :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: imbrandon did it
<ajmitch> finally..
<jdong> ajmitch: I would assume that'd be top-caliber packaging :)
<jdong> it needs to be bumped to 0.1.4 though :)
<ajmitch> then go ahead & do it
* manchicken is rocking the #kubuntu support.  Oh yeah.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yay :)
<Jucato> hm... would anyo of you know if our Qt in Kubuntu is built with -dlopen-opengl or not?
<mhb> Hobbsee: poke
<Hobbsee> mhb: poke back :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: hi
<mhb> Hobbsee: did you know about the fact that non-daily testing will happen only at the forums?
* mhb didn't
<mhb> Hobbsee: I've noticed you modified the Testing/Kubuntu/Current , so I thought you did
<Hobbsee> mhb: sorry?  non-daily testing?
<mhb> Hobbsee: testing something other than daily CDs
<Hobbsee> mhb: ie, what are they testing?
<Hobbsee> are you talking about #kubuntu-testers, or what?
* Hobbsee is lost
<mhb> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current/Kubuntu is currently for daily-CD installation testing, or so it seems
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'll ask mithrandir / heno why
<Hobbsee> mhb: ah, it's moved to the kubuntu section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Short
<mhb> Hobbsee: still only about dailies, or so I understand
<mhb> Hobbsee: no place for dist-upgrade testing, no place for testing the Herd CDs themselves, not only the latest dailies
<mhb> Hobbsee: the layout of the page seems to indicate only daily CDs and regressions are tested
<mhb> Hobbsee: dist-upgrading needs to be tested too IMO, same as new features
<mhb> Hobbsee: my point is that testing dailies only is not much fun and restricting testers to boring stuff only won't make them very productive
<Hobbsee> mhb: latest daily's become herd cds themselves
<Hobbsee> and they dont ask for people to test cds, if they're not releasing a herd release
<Hobbsee> true - the forum stuff appears to be testing only to-be releases - which was a canonical job mostly ,before
<Hobbsee> mhb: i'm not sure that actual testing of the DE as such on feisty is being asked for at all, or has previously
<mhb> Hobbsee: well, I thought the idea behind k-t was to get people together who will test
<mhb> Hobbsee: just about anything they want
<mhb> Hobbsee: and that I/we should give them the chance
<mhb> Hobbsee: I understand that if you say "it's not being asked for anymore" , you think yourself it's not needed
<mhb> Hobbsee: what should we do with the Kubuntu Testing team then?
<mhb> Hobbsee: in the light of the recent events your question remains valid
<Hobbsee> mhb: on the contrary.  the cd testing stuff of *ubuntu is separate from the KT - although the KT will presumably test the cds from time to time, as we grow closer to each herd release.  as it currently stands, i suspect they need to be given instructinos on where to test, and how to report their results
* Hobbsee seems to be getting confused easily today
<mhb> Hobbsee: maybe it's time to reconsider the structure
<mhb> Hobbsee: forums might be a good idea because it's easier to post there
<Hobbsee> mhb: really, KT is whatever you want it to be - and you can ask htem to test specific areas, until those areas get perfect - or go with the mozilla smoke test idea, as done with the cds with the short section, and get a variety of feedback widely
<Hobbsee> noo....not the forums...
<mhb> Hobbsee: no?
<Hobbsee> do you have any idea how many people hate the forums?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I don't
* Hobbsee has various connections, being able to get people on the forums to test specific thigns, also
<Hobbsee> also, ubuntuforums tends to be pretty dodgy, unless they're testing something very specific like a cd
<Hobbsee> else they just come back wiht some correct feedback, and lots of chatter about other bugs, or sections that i'd specifically not asked for feedback on, etc
<Hobbsee> (eg.  do wifi cards work with current kernel - do not give me feedback if you need ndiswrapper to make your card work)
<Hobbsee> or if the card works, but not with networkmanager
<Hobbsee> a whole heap of the responses i got back fell into those two categories
<Hobbsee> so i'm unconvinced that forums are the way to go - at least UF.
<Hobbsee> mhb: i think that reconsidering structure, etc is wise.  giving people a concrete plan of what we want is also hlepful
<Hobbsee> mhb: probably, the wide testing (ie, testing kdesu works, screensavers, etc) would be done when we get a new release of KDE
<Hobbsee> if they're running feisty, they're probably reporting bugsd anyway, on what they randomly find is wrong.
<Hobbsee> i'd suggest that the testers would apply to situations like "we've done a whole lot of work on this feature, can you test it, and see how it works, fi there are any regressions"
* Hobbsee wonders if she's making any sense here, or just rambling
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'm listening
<Hobbsee> mmm...drat.  i wasnt going to send that money there yet
* Hobbsee ntoes that doing other things while working on banking stuff is a bad idea
<mhb> Hobbsee: sorry .o)
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
<Hobbsee> it's been happening for a while - otn just from irc
<Hobbsee> mhb: do you think any of that is vaguely sensible idea?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: also wants to be involved
<Hobbsee> (aiee, how'd my credit card get that high?)
<mhb> the biggest pain of all for a hypothetical tester was editing a wiki, anyway
<Hobbsee> if it's well formatted, it shouldnt be hard
<Hobbsee> and they dont need extra logins, etc
<Hobbsee> wiki formatting is awful, though.  asking testers to do that would be very mean :P
* Hobbsee pays the credit card, then looks forward to payday.
<mhb> Hobbsee: so we'd do a page where the current stuff that needs to be tested is located?
<Hobbsee> mhb: ie;
<Hobbsee> ATTENTION TESTERS
<Hobbsee> this stuff needs testing:  foo bar blah bling
<Hobbsee> RESULTS:
<Hobbsee> [table with results, which people can write in] 
<Hobbsee> {end of page}
<Hobbsee> ?
<mhb> Hobbsee: yes, something like that
<mhb> Hobbsee: would that be effective?
<Hobbsee> mhb: why dont you use the channel topic of KT for that?
<Hobbsee> i'd think so - but i'd definetly use the #KT channel, with a link to the wiki page
<Hobbsee> it's useful to have it on the results page for reference, so people can wrok on one page - and test offline, if htey wish
<Hobbsee> ie, because people tend not to subscribe to wiki pages, as there are so many changes
<mhb> Hobbsee: you're probably right
<mhb> Hobbsee: thanks for the comments and all
<Hobbsee> mhb: not a problem :)  anytime :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: i would suggest picking ryanakca's brain on this stuff too, and i'm happy to work with you
<mhb> Hobbsee: surely I will
<Hobbsee> :)
<elcuco> can anyone help me confrim a bug 78856?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78856 in kdebase "kdesktop in ltr in hebrew" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78856
<elcuco> basically i would like you to run "killall kdesktop, strace -f -eopen -o 1.txt kdesktop", and then see it kdelibs.mo is loaded by kdestop (search for it in 1.txt)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: no picking my brain!
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: awww...but...
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: but brain picking is such fun!
* Hobbsee mmm...brains...
<Riddell> ryanakca: I thought of some other python tasks to be done
<Riddell> ryanakca: porting onboard on screen keyboard to qt 4 and implementing ubiquity-slideshow
<mhb> hi
<mhb> I'm back
<Mez> was it someone in here who had issues with katapult ?
<mhb> elcuco: you could have asked at #kubuntu-testers
<mhb> elcuco: but anyway, I've tried to reproduce it and yes, it doesn't seem to load some translations (nor kdelibs.mo)
<mhb> elcuco: this probably explains why you get "Copy" and "Paste" when you right click on an icon, even though those lines are surely translated
<mhb> elcuco: if you'd be so kind please check if there isn't a duplicate of that bug. Check my latest comment for a clue how the duplicate may be called.
<mhb> Riddell: will KDE 3.5.6 get into Feisty?
<Riddell> mhb: I expect so
<mhb> Riddell: I intend to fix bug 78318 and bug 78856 , they are most probably related, but it's probably wiser to wait with it until 3.5.6, right?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78318 in kdebase "Screensaver unlock dialog ignores translation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78318
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78856 in kdebase "kdesktop in ltr in hebrew" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78856
<elcuco> mhb: hi, thanks for the suggestion
<Riddell> mhb: waiting won't help
<elcuco> mhb: are you martin?
<mhb> elcuco: Martin Bhm
<mhb> Riddell: I'll do it right away then. Thanks for advice.
<pinheiro> seele: were is the meeting?
<Riddell> meeting?
<pinheiro> hci
<pinheiro> hia Riddell
<seele> pinheiro: dunno lemme find out
<Riddell> hola
<seele> pinheiro: #kde-hci
<pinheiro> k
<seaLne> hmm i was about to do a dist-upgrade on feisty then noticed kde was going to be removed
<seaLne> i something between kubuntu and ubuntu desktops conflicting now?
<sebas> You mean other than stupid user fighting about which is better, KDE or GNOME?
<Jucato> heh :)
<seaLne> i mean if i select install kubuntu-desktop in adept, which it wanted to remove it then says it is going to delete ubuntu-desktop and its stuff
* sebas doesn't know
<apokryphos> sounds like a conflict; happens a few times in the development release
<apokryphos> shouldn't happen in final
<seaLne> yeah, more a warning to any other feisty users here to pay attention :)
<Riddell> seaLne: seems python transition is going to be the fun for the next week
<seaLne> i was wondering if it was it
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<lotusleaf> Kubuntu = divine
<apokryphos> hehe
<n8k99> is there an irc channel for feisty?
<lotusleaf> n8k99: #ubuntu+1
<lotusleaf> yw in advance ;)
<n8k99> thanks!
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Hello
<DaSkreech> oh hi pinheiro As well :)
<kwwii> howdy DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> kwwii: Just found an article I thought you might find interesting
<DaSkreech> Do you know about haiku?
<kwwii> DaSkreech: well, I know what haiku is in the classical sense
<kwwii> DaSkreech: url?
<DaSkreech> http://haiku-os.org/node/280
<DaSkreech> kwwii: It's an open source BeOS as a quick history
<kwwii> wow, cool
<kwwii> I like the cartoonish icons
<Jucato> O.o
<kwwii> whoever is making those is doing a great job
<DaSkreech> stippi
<DaSkreech> It's looking pretty good though and the technical stuff for the SVG things are pretty good
<Lure> Riddell: daily 0111 is Herd2?
<Lure> Riddell: Herd2 issue - bug 78961
<Ubug2> Malone bug 78961 in ubiquity "Kubuntu Herd2: crash when starting partitioner" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78961
<Lure> nixternal, Riddell: I think "UI Language Selector" section should be removed from announcement part as it is not in Herd2...
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> removed. thanks Lure
<Lure> nixternal: you can probably just move it to Herd3 as I am sure Riddell will re-do that part
<nixternal> thats what i am doing now
<glatzor> manchicken: hi
<glatzor> manchicken: Do you want to create the QT frontend of software-properties?
<DaSkreech> Who would I have to speak to in order to get to the Hardware database at canonical?
<manchicken> glatzor: If you want to, I don't mind.
<manchicken> glatzor: I have no problem avoiding Python ^_^
<gnomefreak> right now is best time to avoid python ;)
<manchicken> C++ isn't my favorite language, but with Qt making it so much nicer, C++/Qt is quite nice.
<glatzor> manchicken: pyqt is also quite nice
<manchicken> glatzor: Yeah, but I prefer C++/Qt ^_^
<glatzor> manchicken: i have put the new features on hold and currently I am writing on a complete separation of the user interface and the sources handling
<manchicken> Groovy.
<glatzor> manchicken: you want to rewrite it using c++ or add a pyqt frontend?
<manchicken> I think it should be retrofitted with pyqt.
<glatzor> I suggested to write it desktop neutral at UDS Paris, but Kubuntu rejected.
<manchicken> There's already a fair amount of logic in Py that's not Qt.
<glatzor> retrofitted?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> The Glade/GTK implementation is rather embedded.
<glatzor> I am not familiar with this term :)
<manchicken> The UI should be separated from the business logic.
<glatzor> manchicken: do you you know if adpet takes /etc/apt.sources.d into account?
<manchicken> I don't know.
<manchicken> I wouldn't really be surprised either way.
<glatzor> If yes, the support should be added to adpet, software-properties could also be easily limited to a single config file
<glatzor> manchicken: I hope that the separation will be finished by the end of next week
<fdoving> wouldn't it be preferable for ubuntu and kubuntu to use the same sources.* ?
<manchicken> Groovy.
<manchicken> They do.'
<fdoving> then adept must take sources.d/ into account.
<fdoving> (don't they all use libapt/libept?)
<manchicken> Have you seen Adept's code?
<fdoving> some of it.
<fdoving> it builddepends on libapt-front-dev, that's why i suspect it uses whatever sources.* the other frontends use.
<ryanakca> Riddell: porting the on screen keyboard to qt4... never used Qt... and I presume it's in GTK+ atm? ubiquity-slideshow, what is that?
<glatzor> fdoving: libept author's goal was to do apt in the right way. I think that he didn't like the concept of splitting configuration files
<glatzor> manchicken: do you want to software-properties-kde be instant or explicit apply?
<glatzor> manchicken: currently every changes gets directly written to the config files.
<glatzor> manchicken: will it be part of kcontrol? I think kcontrol uses cancel-ok, right?
<glatzor> sorry, but I haven't used KDE for years :)
<nixternal> http://www.vandenoever.info/misc/keyes/
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> sebas: ^^ nice eyes :)
<Lure> nixternal: lol
<Riddell> ryanakca: qt is what KDE uses.  ubiquity-slideshow has a spec
<ryanakca> Riddell: yeah, know that... never used Qt in programming... have a guide or something for porting the keyboard for <bleep> to Qt4?
* ryanakca looks for the spec
<ryanakca> found it :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-13
* Hobbsee waves
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken
<manchicken> Hiya.
<manchicken> I **REALLY** want to work on adept here, but I can't get it to build.
<manchicken> And it's a clean checkout from bzr.
<Hobbsee> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<Hobbsee> ?
<manchicken> Riddell told me to work on it out of bzr.
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<manchicken> ARGH!  Where's Riddell? ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's the weekend for most people.  and he's probably sleep
<Hobbsee> *asleep
<manchicken> Pshht.
<manchicken> Weaksauce.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Can you try to build this from bzr and see if it fails to build for you, too?
<manchicken> The bzr branch is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jr/adept/ubuntu/
<manchicken> Oh, my buddy Josh may be interested in helping us out here sometime soon.
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<manchicken> His name is Josh McAdams.
<manchicken> He's been pretty involved with Perl lately.
<oslo> oups sorry
<manchicken> He got a White Camel award from the Perl Mongers.
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> heya oslo
<nixternal> lovely flooding tonight
<Jucato> flooding?
<nixternal> oslo
* Jucato waves to nixternal
<Jucato> oh...
* nixternal waves back
* nixternal is annoyed at idiots on malone and will insure now that his sh!t won't get uploaded or fixed
<Jucato> nixternal: is herd 2 a bit behind schedule? or I'm just not taking timezones into consideration?
* nixternal rm -rf multiverse
<nixternal> Jucato: herd 2 has been out all day, at least here it has
<Jucato> heh :P
<Jucato> sorry, my bad... (I was almost asleep all day)
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> *weep* Riddell, where are you?
<Jucato> nixternal: seen this? http://www.vandenoever.info/misc/keyes/
<nixternal> Jucato: i posted it :)
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato checks
<nixternal> earlier that is
<nixternal> not on kde-look, but in here
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> this is what I get for being asleep when most of you guys are awake :P
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> i need to goto sleep, i have to get up early and do the loco thing
<Hobbsee> Jucato: of course, yes
<Jucato> ooh. sweet dreams nixternal!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes to which of my statements? :P
<Hobbsee> [15:51]  <Jucato> this is what I get for being asleep when most of you guys are awake :P
<Jucato> aaah hehehe
<Jucato> I wonder how you keep up :)
<Hobbsee> i keep Hobbsee|NotHere in here.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Hobbsee> and i dont, really
<Hobbsee> well, i do somehow
<nixternal> g'nite!
<Hobbsee> night!
<Jucato> night nixternal!
<canllaith> Heya - I'm trying to install guidance, and it's complaining that it can't import a module named 'notify' when I run guidance-power-manager.py after installing it. Can anyone help with this?
<Lure> Riddell, sebas: around
<Lure> Riddell: system settings accept any password as valid for admin mode :-(
<mhb> Lure: Not here, though.
<Lure> mhb: interesting - you have up-to-date feisty?
<Hobbsee> hey Lure
<Lure> mhb: did not notice this before, but I did today on clean Herd2 install
<mhb> Lure: well, probably a few days old or so
<mhb> Lure: I'll upgrade
<Lure> mhb: and I recall seing this once in edgy (or dapper?) times
<Lure> Hobbsee: hi - packing for LCA? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: nope, i'm not going :(
<Hobbsee> Lure: besides, i live in sydney
* Hobbsee just got home from work
<Lure> Hobbsee: that is not good
<Lure> Hobbsee: I would love to see it - it looks like great event
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Lure> mhb: font issue - default install is not that bad
<Lure> mhb: switch to Sans Serif and it should be fine
<mhb> Lure: I know - somebody noted that before
<mhb> Lure: so the default install fonts are OK
<mhb> ?
<Lure> mhb: yes
<Lure> I will update the bug
<mhb> Lure: have you ran Adept yet?
<mhb> Lure: because the font problem seems to persist in it, no idea why...
<Lure> mhb: no problem here - not sure if I do not notice it anymore ;-)
<Lure> mhb: sans serif looks a bit larger than dejavu at 8pt
<mhb> Lure: thanks for the information
<mhb> Lure: maybe the update will solve that
<Lure> mhb: you may not want to update just now - python is being changed from 2.4 -> 2.5 as default
<Lure> mhb: it will probably remove some packages that you do not want yet (kde-guidance)
<mhb> Lure: I'm keeping the current python packages
<Hobbsee> you have to dist upgrade to get that, though
<mhb> Lure: systemsettings work fine after upgrading
<Lure> mhb: I do not know what is wrong with mine then... :-(
<mhb> Lure: you installed from the Herd CD 2, right?
<Lure> mhb: yes... Maybe it is the fact that my user has 9 characters (may be stripped down to 8?)
<Lure> mhb: I have used shorted admin usernames before...
<mhb> Lure: that would be an error nonetheless, wouldn't it?
<Lure> mhb: sure, just trying to figure out what could caused it...
<Riddell> Lure: it's the 15 minute timeout from sudo
<Hobbsee> Riddell!!!!
<Riddell> hola chica
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: manchicken|away was most desperate before you before
<Riddell> for what?
<Hobbsee> building adept from bzr - he's having trouble
<Lure> Riddell: yes, it is probably that - just confused that it asked for password but then accepted wrong one
<Lure> Riddell: do we need python 2.4 for guidance - I have seen that we explicitly use python2.4 with some script in debian/rules
* Hobbsee idly wonders if it's considered rude in other countries to be on a cell phone when you expect service from someone...
<Riddell> Lure: I doubt it, except that I don't know if pykde works with python 2.5 yet
<Lure> Riddell: ok, would be nice to get rid of 2.4
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> one for imbrandon?
<Riddell> http://blog.melhase.net/articles/2006/12/31/kberylsettings-beryl-settings-for-kde
<Riddell> one for anyone http://blog.melhase.net/articles/2006/12/31/kberylsettings-beryl-settings-for-kde
<Riddell> ah, abattoir
<abattoir> hi Riddell :)
<abattoir> how are you?
<Riddell> abattoir: are you planning on doing the oem-installer qt 4 port?
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, i'm halfway through
<abattoir> actually more than that
<Riddell> ooh, excellent
<Hobbsee> Riddell: mmm...neat
<abattoir> Riddell: just having troubles w/ the model-view framework
<abattoir> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> why do you need to use that abattoir?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is that you volunteering to package?
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: not at this time of night :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: besides, it's beyrl
<abattoir> Riddell: it represents the data as a model, and uses views(listview) for eg. to dispaly it, the qt tutorials encourage using it, Kamion already uses it in the gtk ui
<abattoir> Riddell: should i get a UI review of it?
<Riddell> abattoir: sure, put up some screenshots and we can try and get seele to look at it
<Riddell> abattoir: I don't remember it uses a listview for anything, I thought it just used drop down combo-boxes
<abattoir> Riddell: doesn't that look archaic and non user friendly?
<abattoir> Riddell: i thought i could make it a 'full screen app' and then make it a bit like ubiquity
<Riddell> abattoir: sounds good
<abattoir> Riddell: once i finish it, i'll post shots on the wiki, then if it's not liked, or modifications are necessary, i'll change it accordingly. fine?
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> the gtk side will use model view because that's the only way gtk can work, with qt 4 you can also use the qlistwidget if that's easier
<Riddell> it's more restrictive only allowing 1 column, but that's probably all that's needed
* Hobbsee giggles quietly in the cornert
<Hobbsee> -t
<Hobbsee> i should definetly find something to fix...or sleep
<abattoir> Riddell: aah ok... i'll see if i can get it to work, else i'll use qlistwidget. thanks.
<Lure> Riddell: do you know anything about qt4 and glib loop - this could be a way to go for our powermanager polling issue
<Lure> Riddell: if PyQt4 allows hooking into glib loop
<mhb> when I insert a CD it displays an "Testing files:" audiocd:/?device=/dev/hdc pop-up which closes itself in a few seconds
<mhb> howeever, this pop-up does not contain any significant information for the user
<mhb> I think such a common task should not bother the user (because pop-ups are the most bothering method of displaying information)
<imbrandon> Riddell, eh?
<imbrandon> ohh the beryl thing
<imbrandon> hehe
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon!
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee!!!!!!!
<imbrandon> oh wow Riddell that thing looks nice
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: 2 things to ask about....have they been done yet?  :P
<imbrandon> the konversation i'm having a bit of issues with, but i think i have those worked out now
<imbrandon> what was the 2nd ?
<Hobbsee> ssh
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<imbrandon> oh yea, thats still not complete yet, probably wont be untill the end of the weekend
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> i only have one of the needed 4 ip's
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<imbrandon> basicly is what i'm waiting on
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: konvi is of more interest - i'm bored and kicking people from -offtopic again :P
<imbrandon> heh ok
<Hobbsee> :P
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya freeflying
<freeflying> imbrandon: r u busy now?
<imbrandon> i little but i can do something if you need it
<imbrandon> wasup ?
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> thanks for the offer though freeflying
<imbrandon> err wrong window, but yea
<freeflying> imbrandon: :)
<imbrandon> mmmm more mt dew :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: stay away from that mt dew!
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> it's bad for you :P
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, http://www.richardrosenman.com/project/movies/?mov=h640&cid=78
<Riddell> Lure: what about glib loop?  qt 4 has built in support for dbus
* Hobbsee raises an eyebrow at imbrandon 
<Lure> Riddell: but not PyQt - they dropped QDBus
<Lure> Riddell: in favor of python-dbus
<Lure> Riddell: which is glib only :-(
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: which bit am i supposed to look at?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: apparently it's quicktime
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> its a quicktime mov
<Lure> Riddell: otherwise I do not see major problem in porting powermanager from pyqt3/pykde to -> pyqt4
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ...so how do i view it?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Lure> Riddell: but if I do not see benefit (polling vs. events), I will not spend my time on it
* Hobbsee wonders if that will work with the mozilla binary of firefox...
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> why wouldent it
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: neat.  sleep now, i'll look tomorrow
<Hobbsee> dunno
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> migth have hardcoded the path
<Riddell> Lure: this thread suggests it works
<imbrandon> no its the $plugins dir
<Riddell> http://mats.imk.fraunhofer.de/pipermail/pykde/2007-January/015140.html
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> ooh, neat
<Riddell> Lure: maybe we need to update something in dbus python blindings
<Riddell> s/l//
<Lure> Riddell: interesting - will look into this and report back
<freeflying> Riddell: today's upgrade reve kde-guidance
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: heh
<Riddell> freeflying: reve?
<Hobbsee> maybe reverts
<freeflying> Riddell: remove
<freeflying> :)
<Hobbsee|NotHere> [01:39]  <Hobbsee> freeflying: python transition - it's due to launchpad-integration
<freeflying> Hobbsee|NotHere: thanks
<Riddell> freeflying: it'll be something to do with the python 2.5 transition
<Riddell> python-kde3 seems to have built but isn't in the archive
<Riddell> and kdebindings is horribly broken
<freeflying> next week, I will run kubuntu on a mipsel machine :)
<Riddell> freeflying: but we're not ported to mipsel?
<freeflying> Riddell: I will port it for myself  :)
<Riddell> brave man
<freeflying> Riddell: have u ever heard of Godson, a mipsel arch cpu made in China
<Riddell> nope
<Parkotron> Who packages K3B for Kubuntu?
<freeflying> Parkotron: what's up
<Parkotron> The short answer is my K3B claims not to support Flac.
<mhb> Parkotron: ripping or burning?
<Parkotron> I've noticed some other distros seem to have seperate packages to add support for each file format.
<Parkotron> Burning.
<mhb> Parkotron: you have FLAC support installed, I presume
<Parkotron> I have flac, flac123, libflac++, libflac7 and liboggflac3.
<Parkotron> Am I missing anything?
<mhb> Parkotron: k3b supports flac for me, both ripping and burning (at least it allows flac files to be inserted in the audio file)
<imbrandon> try libxine-extracodecs
<imbrandon> sometimes flac wont work without it because the way xine is splitup
<imbrandon> brb
<Parkotron> Hmm. That's exactly what it won't do for me. "Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: something.flac"
<Parkotron> Flac works perfectly for me everywhere but K3B.
<Parkotron> I have libxine-extracodecs, but K3B doesn't rely on Xine does it?
<Parkotron> Anyway, if Flac is working for others, than it must just be a problem with my system. I guess I'll fool around with it some more. Thanks, all.
<Parkotron> Believe it or not, uninstalling K3B and reinstalling the exact same version fixed it for me! Bizarre.
<nixternal> Parkotron: thats because K3b needed to refresh the plugins directory garbage
<nixternal> i had issue before as well, and went into setup and did a silly refresh, restarted it, and it worked
<manchicken> Mornin' all you happy people.
<manchicken> Launchpad is the place to file just general bugs with proggies, right?
<manchicken> Parkotron: You know, you can also just reinstall it^_^
<manchicken> Parkotron: Adept has this happy-fun option where you can "reinstall" without uninstalling.  Since there's no dirty windows registry, there's no real reason to uninstall for that purpose.
<manchicken> At least not one that I can think of.
* manchicken posts another k9copy bug...
<manchicken> DAMNIT!  One of my bugs is a duplicate.
<manchicken> Oh well.
<jdong> manchicken: I don't blame you; LP search is definitely no google.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Once you get DVD stuff working, Kaffeine is actually quite a good media player.
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<Riddell> hi manchicken
<manchicken> Hiya ^_^
<manchicken> I still can't build adept straight from bzr in my chroot, and I have no idea why not.  I've done build-deps, made that Makefile.common, and still dh_install -padept-manager errors out every single time.
<Riddell> what's the error?
<manchicken> Let me reproduce it for you rq....
<jdong> well, Kaffeine is yet another Xine player; it'll be good for everything except corrupt or incomplete files
<jdong> where nothing beats the mplayer or VLC engine
<manchicken> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/bin/adept_manager': No such file or directory
<manchicken> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<manchicken> Riddell: There ya go
<manchicken> I even solicited the help of MOTU, and they didn't have any idea either.
<manchicken> persia over in #ubuntu-motu was able to build it just fine from bzr.
<manchicken> So I suspect I'm missing something in my chroot.
* Riddell checks it out
<Riddell> you on feisty?
<Riddell> your chroot that is
<manchicken> yeah
<Riddell> manchicken: and you're using debuild to build it?
<manchicken> yup
<Riddell> able to put the build log on a web server somewhere?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Is there already a log you're interested in?
<manchicken> Or do you just want stdin/stdout?
<Riddell> your one
<Riddell> the log is in ../*build
<manchicken> err, stdout/err
<manchicken> Where?
<Riddell> from where you build it
<manchicken> I'm in adept
* manchicken finds
<manchicken> ./adept/deb-build?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> ../*build
<manchicken> ./debian/stamp-makefile-build?
<Riddell> directory above
<manchicken> I'm already in the toplevel directory for the adept bzr checkout.
<Riddell> so go up a directory
<manchicken> adept_2.1.2ubuntu6_amd64.build?
<Riddell> that's the one
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> http://notsosoft.net/adept_2.1.2ubuntu6_amd64.build
<Riddell> manchicken: you have unsermake installed, remove it
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> run make -f admin/Makefile.common again
<manchicken> w00t!  Compiling
<manchicken> Ooh, kompose is neat.
<Jucato> woot for kompose :)
<manchicken> kommando is neat, too.
<Jucato> I haven't tried that one... is that the radial menu thingy?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Katapult is much better for that purpose IMO.
<Jucato> ooh nice... maybe I should try...
<Jucato> it's fancy though :)
<Jucato> and maybe a bit nicer than kickoff...
<manchicken> Yeah, tres fancy... but not very practical.
* Jucato checks...
<manchicken> kfocus is very useful.
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> I've been using it to help me remember what I want to do with adept.
<Jucato> haven't heard of that one yet...
* Jucato Googles
<lotusleaf> manchicken: 1. install Synaptic 2. profit
<lotusleaf> manchicken: I must be in the minority, I've always used Synaptic in KDE, never Adept.
<manchicken> lotusleaf: Sorry man, I'm an adept user ^_^
<manchicken> lotusleaf: For me, it's been `use Perl && profit();` ^_^
<Jucato> lotusleaf: don't stop the man from developing Adept :P
<manchicken> lotusleaf: I'm hacking on aept though.
<lotusleaf> ;p
<manchicken> adept.
<lotusleaf> manchicken: oh, then ignore me. =)
<manchicken> If i could type, I might be productiv.
<lotusleaf> Jucato: wouldn't want to do that. =)
<manchicken> I know I hit that E key that time.
<manchicken> Damnit.
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> maybe you need kfocus to remind you to hit E :)
<manchicken> Riddell: debsign fails, but only after it's created all of the .debs.
<Riddell> that's good, that means it's done
<manchicken> I need to get this image into the build, too.
<manchicken> But I'll worry about that later.
<Riddell> hello neversfelde
<neversfelde> hello
<manchicken> I wish debuild had a way to not clean-build each time.
<manchicken> It takes forever to clean-build when all you want to do is trial-and-error.
* Jucato will have to read the packaging guide one of these days and learn how to package...
* MidMark I also want to know how to package
<manchicken> Argh... forgot that I'll have to shift all the columns over to the right...
<manchicken> It's named constant time.
<manchicken> It still bothers me that this thing's using the STL when it's got a perfectly good Qt lib....
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<apokryphos> hey Tm_T; long time 8)
* Lure is having fun: python-dbus 0.80rc3, needs PyQt snapshot, needs SIP 4.5.1, needs...
<Tm_T> apokryphos: Yup yup.
<apokryphos> how've you been?
<Tm_T> Alive.
<Tm_T> Well, mostly. :p
<apokryphos> good to hear
<Tm_T> Yeah, I'm still a mess, but improving slowly.
<Tm_T> And you?
<apokryphos> I see. Well good luck guy :)
<Tm_T> Ty.
<apokryphos> I'm ok; University starting properly on Monday again
<apokryphos> this holiday has been a complete lounge-about
<Tm_T> Heh.
<Tm_T> I might try to get into univ myself.
<Tm_T> If those social workers let me. =)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: what you thinking of studying?
<Tm_T> That would be computer science.
<Tm_T> Or something else, who knows.
<apokryphos> cool
<Tm_T> I'm currently assistant in local school, you know, lots of kids screaming etc. :)
<apokryphos> ah
<apokryphos> primary or secondary?
<Tm_T> Hm, secondary is older ones?
* Tm_T forgot how those goes out there
<apokryphos> yeah; high school, basically
<Tm_T> Well, I'm assistant in primary then, ages 6 to 11 or so.
<apokryphos> My oldest sister works in primary, and my other sister in Secondary, though it's a private-only-girls school
<apokryphos> I always imagine secondary state school year 9s or so being the very worst :P
<apokryphos> mainly because I remember myself at the age :O
<Lure> Riddell: it works!
<Lure> Riddell: we need to update: SIP 4.5.2, python-dbus 0.80rc3 and PyQt4 snapshot from January
<Lure> Riddell: doko already said that he would be fine to review python-dbus
<Lure> Riddell: I have tested simple device add/remove, now will add more stuff for battery specific stuff
<Lure> Riddell: if this goes well, I will write an e-mail to you and sebas with plan for KDE3 -> Qt4 port of current powermanager widgets
<kwwii> sooo...who can tell me the things I should look out for on the herd1 CD?
<mhb> kwwii: herd1 or herd2 ?
<Lure> kwwii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd2/Kubuntu
<kwwii> Lure: thanks
<kwwii> mhb: didn't know herd2 was out :p
<Lure> kwwii: it is only a day or two...
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> and well announced at that :p
<mhb> we should announce it at kubuntu.org
<kwwii> well, it would have saved me an hour downloading herd1 ;-)
<mhb> Riddell: ^^
<fdoving> kwwii: you can rsync it.. i guess.
<kwwii> yeah...but I am not in a hurry to screw up my mac laptop anyway
<kwwii> I installed kubuntu on the laptop I bought for my wife and I was so jealous that the wlan worked out of the box
<fdoving> hehe :)
<Lure> kwwii: btw, just sent you an e-mail about missing icon for powermanager
<kwwii> Lure: great, I'll take care of that
<Lure> kwwii: thanks
<kwwii> Lure: answered
<kwwii> Lure: thanks for noticing that
<kwwii> where is the frenchy when I need him
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> typical french guy
<Lure> kwwii: thanks
<kwwii> probably out eating baguette
<Lure> kwwii: lol
<kwwii> I should be nicer, he invited me to his wedding
<kwwii> and I *never* pass up a free meal ;-)
<Tm_T> kwwii: And it shows?
* Tm_T hides
<kwwii> Tm_T: definitely
<kwwii> actually, I am slowly getting back to my weight pre-marriage-and-child
<Tm_T> I would like to get ~10 kg more.
<kwwii> you can have 20 from me
<kwwii> at one time I was almost in the hospital because I did not weigh enough
<kwwii> when I was cooking for a living and had enough stress to create stomach problems
<Tm_T> kwwii: What's your weight index?
<Tm_T> Can't remember correct term.
<kwwii> Tm_T: no idea, I resist weighing myself
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I have under 18 always, lowest have been under 16
<Tm_T> and 20-25 is "normal" =)
<kwwii> my doctor prescribed me pills to make me hungry once
<Tm_T> Hah!
<kwwii> but that was like 10 years ago
<kwwii> trust me, in the meantime I am way too fat
<Tm_T> I eat, actually I eat sometimes more than enough, but just no fat in body. :(
<kwwii> having a kid will do that to you
<kwwii> I have a very slow metabolism...actually I eat very little
<kwwii> but if I sit in front of a computer all the time the fat just creaps up on me
<Tm_T> And day or two without proper eating and I lose weight and go weak, err, weaker. :p
<kwwii> I should go swimming more often
* Tm_T would like to eat evey 3 hours, big meals thank you
<Tm_T> And that just to keep weight in 52 kg =)
<kwwii> hehe, then we are opposites
<Tm_T> Yup.
<Tm_T> Only way to get more weight is to build muscles, but d'oh, even those don't come easy.
<Tm_T> Hrr, back hurts, first pill in month going in. ->
<kwwii> hehe, my mind hurts...drinking gin tonic this week
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I assume that everyone would like to see an evolution of the edgy theme for feisty?
<mhb> kwwii: yes!
<kwwii> then we can move from the purple slowly back to a nice blue ;-)
<mhb> kwwii: so you have been appointed as the Kubuntu Artist in charge?
<mhb> kwwii: purple wasn't so bad
<kwwii> mhb: well, it looks like it will be a bit different this time
<kwwii> not sure if there is going to be the "AIC" position as it was in edgy
<kwwii> I'll be able to talk more about that later though, at the moment I haven't signed a contract, so I would hate to say things that are not true
<mhb> kwwii: okay ... back to the original topic. Do you have some screenshots?
<kwwii> mhb: nope, haven't started at all yet
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> but I was starting to think about it
<kwwii> the week after next we are meeting in oslo, I am sure I'll know more after that
<mhb> kwwii: it's just paid employees there?
<mhb> kwwii: or how does those sprints work?
<kwwii> mhb: yepp, pretty sure that is the case
<mhb> kwwii: ah
<kwwii> the one in the middle of the cycle is internal
<kwwii> and the one after is for everyone
<kwwii> this one really has more to do with coding and coordination thereof than anything else
<kwwii> but I have been invited to the last two meeting like this as well
<kwwii> it is a cheap way to see the world :p
<crimsun> lucky you, at least you're able to attend :)
<Lure> any kubuntu motu around to review and upload new upstream release of soundkonverter?
<Lure> http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/
<claydoh> Bug #78437
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78437 in ubiquity "installer crashes in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78437
<claydoh> not the usual bug, a screen corruption after step 4 in the installer
<claydoh> but I did find a workaround
<kwwii> one thing that we should consider changing art-wise in feisty is the amarok highligh glassy-bubble thing
<kwwii> since it does not fit to the rest of the theme
<mhb> kwwii: you mean the OSD?
<kwwii> mhb: nope, I mean the selected bubble in the main window
<mhb> kwwii: ah
<mhb> the selected track
<kwwii> hehe, well the feisty install is over before it began
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> the partioner does not even start in ppc
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> either that or it takes a few hours
<kwwii> shit
<kwwii> oh well, I should have known better
<kwwii> anyone here installed on ppc?
<kwwii> ok, I am going to trust this thing and simply install
<kwwii> hehe, famous last words
<kwwii> what does the little l
<kwwii> penguins mean in qparted?
<kwwii> is that the partitions it will install on?
<kwwii> I simply have no idea where this things wants to install
<Zerlinna> kwwii: good luck ;)
<ryanakca> kwwii: the penguins mean ext3 partitions... windows logo means ntfs... iirc
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> hi Zerlinna
<kwwii> dude, this installer is crazy
<kwwii> it works
<kwwii> but it makes no sense and scared me
<kwwii> and I am not a newbie
<kwwii> just the partioner stuff
<Zerlinna> kwwii: which installer? on feisty?
<kwwii> makes little sense
<kwwii> Zerlinna: yepp
<Zerlinna> kwwii: anyway I prefer the alternate installer.. it's much quicker and imho easier..
<Zerlinna> because of the partitioning part
* mhb preferred the ubiquity one ... checks qtparted
<kwwii> Zerlinna: yeah, until now that is what I have used too
<mhb> hmm, qtparted resizes itself to be 4 screens wide here
<mhb> that's also quite unusable
<Zerlinna> kwwii: but graphical partitioners look always like that I think.. even in fedora :D
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> not in suse
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> heck in suse, you cannot partition on ppc, only select the partitions :p
<kwwii> but I must say that the ppc support is better on suse
<kwwii> mainly due to the olafs
<kwwii> three guys named olaf that sit in one room and all work on ppc
<Zerlinna> kwwii: you're joking
<kwwii> they had a sign on their door "we are the olaf, resistance is futile"
<kwwii> no, honestly, I am not
<Zerlinna> You will be assimilated ? :)
<kwwii> star trek
<kwwii> ouch, shit...I forgot to plug in the network cable
<kwwii> ok, /me goes offline now
<kwwii> see you all later
<Zerlinna> see ya
<kwwii> or it will not configure my network
<kwwii> another *brilliant* idea
<kwwii> if you do not have network when you install, you must not have any network at all
<kwwii> and want to do it per hand
<kwwii> bye
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-14
<kwwii> w00t
<kwwii> well, the installation went well
<kwwii> I am amazed
<kwwii> wow, and the function keys work
<Riddell> kwwii: what's that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell!!!
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
* Hobbsee dances around - no work today!!!
<Riddell> well I was waiting for the announcement on u-d-a for herd 2 but that doesn't seem to be happening
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, it exists, because i proof read it.
* Hobbsee wonders if it's in moderation
<Riddell> well kubuntu.org points to the Herd2 page now
<mhb> Hi Riddell, Hobbsee
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<Hobbsee> hey mhb :)
<mhb> Riddell: it seems screenshots are available too
<mhb> http://shots.linuxquestions.org/?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%207.04%20Alpha%202
<kwwii> Riddell: dude, herd2 works great
<kwwii> other than the funky installation stuff
<kwwii> Riddell: the partioner scared the shit out of me
<kwwii> but in the end it works great
<Hobbsee> kwwii: why so?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: because the first page was empty for about 10 minutes
<Hobbsee> ah
<kwwii> and then qparted popped up about 100x100
<kwwii> and I had no idea what to do with it
<kwwii> only after clicking on next did I see the actual partitions to install on
<kwwii> very confusing
<kwwii> and I kinda know what I am doing in that sense
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> in the end, other than that, I am impressed
<kwwii> powermanager works now, as do the special keys to change the monitor brightness, etc
<kwwii> much better than edgy
<Hobbsee> hehe, nice :)
<kwwii> well, let me see if I can get my wlan working :p
<kwwii> I am building the latest inkscape now, it seem to build fine
<Zerlinna> night all
<kwwii> night Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> :) bye kwwii
<mhb> gute Nacht Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> mhb: ;) ... und weg
<kwwii> if nothing else, I'l bug someone in oslo about getting the wlan working :p
<Hobbsee> kwwii: what's wrong with the wlan?
<kwwii> that is the best reason to attend such meetings if you ask me ;-)
<kwwii> Hobbsee: this is a ppc machine..gotta cut the openfirmware from the cd, etc.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<kwwii> it worked out of the box on the laptop I bought my wife for christmas
<kwwii> I even thought about taking that and buying her a new one
<pat__> hey
<kwwii> but I think I will buy myself an x-60
<bobesponja> hey
<Hobbsee> hey bobesponja :)
<bobesponja> hey Hobbsee
<kwwii> dude, you do not know how much I love sponge bob
<bobesponja> kde mounts my ipod as read-only and I can't transfer my mp3s on it, that's weird cause it used to work before
<bobesponja> kwwii: any idea what's wrong?
<kwwii> bobesponja: no idea, I'll try it with my ipod tomorrow :-)
<Hobbsee> bobesponja: is it mounted as root?
<kwwii> once I find the cable
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: no it's mounted as regular user
<Hobbsee> hrm
<bobesponja> Hobbsee: using the kautomount or whatever it's called
<kwwii> anyone here know where I put that stupid cable?
<mhb> kwwii: everyone in germany loves that
<bobesponja>  /dev/sdb3 on /media/ipod type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000) that's what mount says
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> dunno on that one
<kwwii> hehe, I found it!
<kwwii> amazing
<kwwii> man, this evening is going pretty well
<kwwii> hrm
<kwwii> doesn't work here either
<bobesponja> kwwii: do you use edgy with all the latest updates?
<kwwii> apparently one needs to add a precommand or such
<kwwii> bobesponja: on edgy it worked great for me
<kwwii> bobesponja: but on feisty it does not
<bobesponja> kwwii: here too but since the latest update it doesn't and I'm still on edgy
<kwwii> probably the same problem then
<bobesponja> kwwii: what precommand did you use?
<kwwii> bobesponja: none
<kwwii> on my old edgy system it needs none
<bobesponja> the latest update was on the kernel I think
<kwwii> well, it does not work here, even with the suggested precommand
<kwwii> luckily I still have osx
<kwwii> :p
<bobesponja> kwwii: what is that suggested pre command?
<kwwii> mount %d
<kwwii> at least, it says that in the pop-up
<kwwii> but even when I try to simply mount it as device it does not work
<kwwii> something is wrong on the kernel level, I guess
<kwwii> normally it finds it as external drive
<kwwii> yepp, on my old edgy system it works fine
<bobesponja> kwwii: but is it updated?
<kwwii> hrm it says read-only although it mounts it
<kwwii> funky
<kwwii> yeah, it is updated
<kwwii> on feisty it does not work at all
<kwwii> not even to mount it
<kwwii> well, I can get it working by mounting the device through /media/
<kwwii> on edgy that is
<kwwii> on feisty it does not work at all
<bobesponja> but on edgy can yo uwrite on it ?
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> not even as root
<kwwii> just tried in the terminal as root
<kwwii> fscked up
<kwwii> on suse it works great :p
<kwwii> then again, I know the guy who takes care of that personally
<kwwii> ;-)
<bobesponja> kwwii: on suse?
<kwwii> always good to have lots of friends who are developers
<kwwii> bobesponja: yepp
<bobesponja> ok, I'm only on kubuntu :/
<kwwii> yeah, in the meantime I only run kubuntu too, but I have one system to test suse
<kwwii> and I must say that ipods always work because of Norm (Henne Vogelsang)
<kwwii> great guy, but I still won't use suse
<kwwii> :p
<bobesponja> yep, but I think there's a general problem with mount, not with ipods
<bobesponja> anywho, that sucks :/
<manchicken> That's okay, SuSE will be in violation of the GPLv3 when it's released anyway.
<manchicken> ^_^
<kwwii> well, chmod does not work eithUnnamed
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> either
<kwwii> funky
<kwwii> no idea
<kwwii> time to reboot into osx where ipods and wlan works :p
<kwwii> and the battery more than 1.5 hour lasts
<kwwii> funky how bad kubuntu is with the battery
<kwwii> I mean, in osx I get 4-5 hours out of it
<kwwii> and in linux 1.5
<kwwii> horrible, really
<kwwii> and I could cook an egg on it
<kwwii> my hands start to sweat
<bobesponja> kwwii: linux 1.5?
<kwwii> one and half hours
<kwwii> and it says that my cpu is only running at 833MHz
<kwwii> which cannot be right
<mhb> kwwii: I have the same problem
<kwwii> and/or the powermanager info is incorrect
<bobesponja> mhb: does yo ipod work on it?
<mhb> kwwii: well, not with the same machine, but it also drains life quickly
<mhb> bobesponja: a CD player is all I own, sorry
<bobesponja> mhb: but yo udo have a mac though :)
<bobesponja> right?
<kwwii> I only have macs :-)
<kwwii> so I am screwed
<kwwii> I guess it is my fault for choosing this job :p
<bobesponja> kwwii: what's your job?
<kwwii> artist
<mhb> bobesponja: not even that ...
<bobesponja> kwwii: ever heard of the gimp? :)
<kwwii> if I did not have a mac, I would loose lots of jobs and/or have to buy lots of new software which does not work so well and always work around using MS crap
<mhb> good night everyone
<kwwii> bobesponja: sure, and I use it a lot but that is not realistic in the proffesional art world
<kwwii> great stuff, but not ready for the real world yet
<kwwii> just try and make decent cmyk stuff with gimp
<kwwii> or decent 3d rendering with blender
<kwwii> or decent vector art with inkscape
<kwwii> it is all the same
<bobesponja> kwwii: the elephant movie looked pretty to me
<kwwii> it comes close and in some cases I can use it, but mainly I need real software
<kwwii> bobesponja: naaaa, they spent months on making those few minutes
<kwwii> sorry, but that is not realistic
<bobesponja> kwwii: that's because they were few people working on it
<kwwii> I could show you things I made that are as good as that which only took me a few weeks
<kwwii> bobesponja: I did stuff like that alone within weeks
<kwwii> I mean, I know some of the people who did that, and I am impressed that they got that far
<kwwii> but it is not ready for the real world yet
<kwwii> I do a lot of video editing...what does one use in linux? nothing is as good as the hardware stuff available for other systems
<bobesponja> wow then if you can do movies like the elephant in few weeks, why don't you make an entire movie like this? that would be like a new pixar or something in less than a year
<kwwii> I have a media100 system (used for making quite a few films) and it is way better than anything under linux
<kwwii> bobesponja: I have made two music videos and quite a few commerials for siemens with that sytem
<kwwii> not mention quite a few other smaller companies
<kwwii> the hard part is getting into the business
<kwwii> no, a few minutes is one thing, and *really* hard
<kwwii> making a whole film is something completely different
<kwwii> and making it really proffesional is another step above that
<kwwii> trust me, if you have never worked in the field it all looks a lot easier than you would guess
<bobesponja> kwwii: do you do artwork for kubuntu?
<kwwii> bobesponja: yepp
<bobesponja> kwwii: I know it's hard, that's why I'm surprised yo ucould do the same as the elephant in few weeks
<bobesponja> but I think they worked on new features in the process, that's why it took so much time plus it's very polished
<kwwii> well, with propriatary systems you buy plugins (or write them yourself and sell them as we did) and it is a lot easier
<kwwii> yeah, that is exactly the point
<kwwii> they had to develop the software for more than half of what they did
<kwwii> making things move like real bodies, etc
<kwwii> not to mention that the renderer itself is simply not the same quality as proprietary sytems
<kwwii> that is why people pay money for thingts
<kwwii> things move so fast in that world that you either keep up, push things further or fall behind
<kwwii> it really costs a lot of money
<kwwii> no matter what
<bobesponja> apache is free and it's better than anything out there, so you don't _allways_ have to pay money for things
<kwwii> and remeber that they got a lot of money to do what they did
<kwwii> it is not like they did it for free
<kwwii> yeah, but that kind of stuff is different than multimedia stuff
<kwwii> trust me, try it and find out
<bobesponja> it's not different,  they just need to catch up a little, they'll probably get there in a couple or year
<bobesponja> of year
<kwwii> maybe in several years but by then the expensive software will be way beyond that
<kwwii> of course, there are parts of it that is very usable but there are effects that are created new for every new project
<kwwii> you cannot imagine how much money is put into such stuff
<kwwii> that is why I got out of the business even though I was paying lots of money for software and trying to write certain parts myself
<bobesponja> yes but they can't beat a community of thousands of developpers, just like microsoft couldn't do better than firefox with ie7 even though it has billions
<kwwii> sure, maybe in 20 years we will have that kind of thing
<kwwii> but for now, that world is not the world of most open source devs
<bobesponja> lol 20 years? yo must be new to FOSS
<kwwii> although they could rock in it and make killer shit, it is not *that* hard
<kwwii> in the end it is replicating physics or faking it
<kwwii> but there is not enough interest in it
<kwwii> instead we have 5 text editors
<kwwii> I mean, why doesn't linux have really good vector editor yet?
<kwwii> that would be the first thing you need to make good 3d graphic s
<kwwii> but even that is missing
<bobesponja> inkscape is half way there already
<kwwii> yeah, exactly, it is halfway there
<kwwii> and how well can I use a program that is halfway there as artists
<kwwii> well, I get 50% of what I want out of it
<kwwii> if I really know what I am doing, I get 70%
<kwwii> believe me, I try to use inkscape as much as possible
<kwwii> but I have a list of things that are missing since years
<kwwii> and the never get done
<kwwii> because nobody cares
<bobesponja> well if you can do 70% with a new project like inkscape I guess in a couple of years it should be 100% :)
<kwwii> devs think they are unimportant
<bobesponja> well, devs work for free so...
<kwwii> they would rather tell me how amazing it as and how if I worked around that stuff and accepted that it is not possible I could make good work
<kwwii> yepp, true, and I accept that
<kwwii> but still
<kwwii> reality is reality
<kwwii> and I need to earn money
<kwwii> heck, just try to make anything in cmyk in linux
<bobesponja> krita
<kwwii> forget it
<kwwii> you cannot proof it
<kwwii> so you make some file but you do not know how it really looks
<kwwii> and that does not go over well with the company who is paying you money
<bobesponja> krita does manage cmyk
<kwwii> when they pay money for the print stuff and it looks different than the stuff on the screen
<kwwii> no, krita includes that colorscpace
<kwwii> tha is all
<kwwii> that
<kwwii> it cannot show me how it will look when printed
<kwwii> every printer is different
<kwwii> and has a profile
<kwwii> I need that info to know how it will really look in the end
<kwwii> honestly, it is like me saying "coding is just a text file"
<bobesponja> there are some open printers drivers
<kwwii> why can't I just write a simple text file saying what I need
<kwwii> yeah, there are a few
<kwwii> and they do not even work that well
<kwwii> nor do most of the printers use them
<kwwii> and what about fonst?
<kwwii> fonst
<kwwii> ahhh
<kwwii> fonts
<kwwii> lets use open source fonts!
<kwwii> hahaha
<kwwii> forget it
<kwwii> the spacing it wrong
<kwwii> the font hints are crap
<kwwii> or missing
<kwwii> forget it
<bobesponja> they look good to me
<kwwii> yeah
<bobesponja> and there are plenty of them
<kwwii> sure
<kwwii> try and make money with taht
<kwwii> believe me
<kwwii> I have had this conversation with sooooo many people
<kwwii> it is as naive as me saying a source file is a text file
<bobesponja> hmm, well it is a text file
<kwwii> sorry, but developers then to think things are sooo simple becuase they can do what they do
<manchicken> kwwii: So join the project.
<kwwii> honestly, if you were in the business you would see why things are as they are, anything else is naive
<kwwii> manchicken: which project?
<manchicken> kwwii: And coding IS just working with a text file ^_^
<manchicken> inkscape
<kwwii> and how much time do I have as artist to do that kind of thing
<bobesponja> yep, a source file is a textfile
<kwwii> manchicken: I have entered important bugs in inkscape years ago, but they ignore them
<manchicken> kwwii: No less than I have as a programmer.
<manchicken> kwwii: So help.
<kwwii> because they mistakingly think they know better
<manchicken> That's what I do.
<kwwii> it is sad
<manchicken> So make some free software fonts.
<kwwii> I have soo much good input
<kwwii> and they ignore it
<manchicken> But no help
<kwwii> but luckily the koffice people are listening
<kwwii> the new koffice stuff should be pretty good
<kwwii> at least in the vector tools
<manchicken> You've gotta be willing to do more than complain and suggest.  At the very least join in on the QA stuff.
<kwwii> dude, making fonts is something that people do for a fulltime job
<bobesponja> manchicken: he does  artwork for kubuntu though
<manchicken> That's good ^_^
<kwwii> I could not do that without years of experience
<manchicken> kwwii: Nonsense.
<kwwii> no, not nonsense
<kwwii> try it
<Hobbsee> hehe.  i think manchicken just suffered from an episode of "foot in mouth" disease there
<manchicken> kwwii: I have.
<kwwii> and try to earn money with it
<kwwii> honestly
<kwwii> it is easy to make one that looks good to you
<kwwii> but make one that is really good
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Naw, I just see people complaining about things that they're not willing to fix, and have to point out the obvious solution. ^_^
<kwwii> nothing in the opensource world comes close to arial or any of the other
<kwwii> s
<manchicken> kwwii: I earn money with Free software every day.
<bobesponja> manchicken: what's your job?
<kwwii> but not with fonts
<manchicken> I'm a programmer.
<manchicken> kwwii: How hard is it to make a font?
<bobesponja> manchicken: I know :) but who do yo work for?
<kwwii> lool
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> rotfl
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> how hard is it
<kwwii> and how would you know?
<manchicken> bobesponja: I work for an advertising company.  We provide online advertising services.
<manchicken> kwwii: Can't be that hard.
<kwwii> and how many open source fonts does your company use?
<kwwii> manchicken: WRONG
<bobesponja> kwwii: dejavu looks better tan arial to me
<kwwii> yeah, to the blind eye it is great
<manchicken> kwwii: Software services don't really make much use of fonts.
<kwwii> and for online purposes some of them are ok
<crimsun> dude, typography is friggin hard
<kwwii> people earn millions making fonts
<manchicken> So?
<kwwii> it is naivite to think that everything is simple
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> honestly
<manchicken> Simple?  No.
<manchicken> Possible to help, yes.
<bobesponja> I guess I must be blind then 8)
<kwwii> perhaps one day things will be different but to ask people who need to pay their rent and feed their kids to use such stuff is silliness
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> time for bed
<manchicken> kwwii: It must be nice to complain about something you're unwilling to help.
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<kwwii> manchicken: dude, I do help, all the time
<kwwii> why do you think I am here?
<kwwii> I mean, I have only done open source stuff for 9 years now
<crimsun> I think he has a "right" to complain as the kubuntu artwork lead.
<kwwii> but that does not change the facts all the sudden
<bobesponja> kwwii: using propriatary software?
<manchicken> Then why not help out with fonts then?
<kwwii> bobesponja: for certain things, like printing, yes
<kwwii> manchicken: why don't you work as an architect?
<manchicken> kwwii: I don't want to, and I have no desire to.
<kwwii> it is a specialty
<manchicken> Naw.
<kwwii> and I have no desire to work in that specialty
<kwwii> oh, yes it is
<kwwii> and if you say different then you prove your ignorance
<manchicken> That's the problem I have with traditional thinking like that.  what says I can't learn to do architecture?
<kwwii> ever heard of font hinting?
<crimsun> he's not saying you can't learn
<manchicken> Nope.  I don't do the font thing.  But if I had a problem, I could learn.
<kwwii> honestly, it is really hard
<manchicken> Have you tried?
<manchicken> I think you could do well if you tried.
<kwwii> and I am not about to start working on something that I simply do not have enough time to get really good at
<kwwii> yes, I have treid
<kwwii> tried
<kwwii> I made the suse font
<kwwii> out of several other fonts
<manchicken> Then you *ARE* helping ^_^
<kwwii> and it is still shit, when it comes to printing
<manchicken> And you should have said that before.
<manchicken> :)
<kwwii> :p
<crimsun> he did
<manchicken> No, he said he did artwork ;)
<manchicken> (and HE didn't say it, someone else did)
<manchicken> :P
<bobesponja> i did :)
* crimsun decides he has a thousand other bugs to triage
<manchicken> I don't know art from fart, but that never stopped me from trying.
<bobesponja> art from fart? let me note that down :)
<manchicken> bobesponja: It's a good one.  Use it.
<manchicken> Back in a bit.
<kwwii> oh mean
<kwwii> mean
<kwwii> ahhh
<kwwii> man
<kwwii> bobesponja: have a bit of respect for things you know nothing about
<kwwii> I try as hard as I can to do everything with OSS
<kwwii> and to further that
<kwwii> but reality is reality
<kwwii> sorry if you don't like it
<kwwii> but that is life
<kwwii> and with that, I am out
<bobesponja> kwwii: I think you're mistaking me with manchicken I didn't say nothing for a while
<bobesponja> :)
<bobesponja> good night
<kwwii> perhaps
<kwwii> anyway
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you do a good job ;)
<kwwii> I am tired and probably missed a lot
<kwwii> Hobbsee: thanks :-)
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<bobesponja> kwwii: I'm sure you do
<bobesponja> a good job
<kwwii> yeah, reading back I see that I wanted to respond to manchicken
<kwwii> sorry
<bobesponja> no problem
<kwwii> one day I am going to go into a devel channel and give devs nothing but shit for never making a decent vector editor
<kwwii> I mean, how hard can it be? :-)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh.  you'll get banned, probably :P
<bobesponja> it's easy, that's why we're already half way there with inkscape and koffice
<kwwii> hey, I have a new icon I need a program for
<bobesponja> :p
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> actually, I have big hopes for the new koffice stuff
* manchicken|away never said anybody wasn't doing a good job...
<bobesponja> kwwii: what part of it does vercot? karbon?
<kwwii> they really have listened to what we want and asked question after question
<bobesponja> vector
<kwwii> bobesponja: nope, it is a kpart for everything in koffice
<kwwii> so it is in all of koffice
<kwwii> which ROCKS
<bobesponja> i see
<bobesponja> it's that flake
<kwwii> exactly
<kwwii> not a kpart
<kwwii> sorry
<kwwii> stupid artists
<kwwii> but anyway, they have done everything we wanted (after I bitched for years)
<kwwii> I am amazed at the work they have done
<bobesponja> but when you say vector, do you mean svg?
<bobesponja> I thought flake was only about inserting shapes into documents
<bobesponja> not a svg thing
<kwwii> no, I mean the tools used to make vectors
<kwwii> the export functions are something else
<kwwii> and I hope that we will have a decent vector export as well
<kwwii> for karbon
<kwwii> until now nobody wants to work on karbon
<kwwii> in fact, I can imagine that it willl die
<kwwii> since nobody wants to work on it
<kwwii> but then perhaps manchicken has time
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I mean, how hard can it be :-)
<kwwii> adobe earned millions with illustraotr
<kwwii> illustrator
<kwwii> perhaps we can gain millions of users with karbon
<kwwii> the interface is amazing anyway
<kwwii> but the usage has been shit
<bobesponja> he don't need it and don't complain about it so he won't work on it as it seems that he only work on projects he needs liek all of us
<kwwii> and the functionalitxy was never on fifth as good as the interface
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> time for bed
<kwwii> sleep well
<kwwii> see you all tomorrow
<bobesponja> nighty night
<manchicken|away> later
<DaSkreech> Who Would I speak to get the database of hardware?
<ash211> http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Hobbsee> okay, feisty's printing sucks!
<ash211> DaSkreech: try https://launchpad.net/~ogra
<ash211> he maintains hwdb-client
<ash211> and is its bugcontact
<DaSkreech> Well I was thining of the data for knoware client
<DaSkreech>  Though I should probably get some more Knoware stuff down first :(
<ash211> i have no idea then
<DaSkreech> ash211: Actually you
<DaSkreech> 've been a great help
<ash211> anytime
<manchicken> Why can't I figure out where it's updating this bloody UI?!
<manchicken> I can't find a corresponding insertItem() call to the packages in adept that would populate the list of packages.
<mhb> good morning
<Lure> Riddell: when trying to build pykdextensions (to switch pykde3/guidance to 2.5), I get this strange error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1542/
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like "g++ -pthread" is added to command line twice, but have no clue from where this could come :-(
<Riddell>  /win 88
<fdoving> 88 is alot.
<Riddell> it's only half way
<Riddell> Lure: dunno I'm afraid, sime would be the expert there
<Riddell> Lure: but pykde3 isn't 2.5 yet so I'd wait for that
<elcuco> does anyone know who handles the power managment application i see on my systray?
<elcuco> kde? ubuntu? where shuold i open bugs?
<Riddell> guidance is the source package
<Riddell> although bugs might be the fault of hal
<elcuco> it's just gui problems
<elcuco> the application tells me "you have 5 minutes of battery, i am hibernating"
<elcuco> it would be nice if i get a warning 10 minutes before, "we are going down in 5 minutes, be prepared"
<elcuco> (happened to me yesterday, this just stinks when you are writing something and suddenly the computer shuts down)
<Riddell> yep
<elcuco> so, on kde's bugzilla? or kubuntu luanchpad?
<fdoving> ping lure about it.
<Riddell> elcuco: launchpad
<Riddell> actually the source package is kde-guidance
<elcuco> he, thats your package no?
<Riddell> not especially
<elcuco> crap my english is rubbish (bug 79225)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79225 in Ubuntu "kde-guidance should announce it's hibernating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79225
<fdoving> confirmed.
<elcuco> fdoving: you is the kick as master :)
<Lure> Riddell: pykde3 could work with 2.5, we just need pykdeextensions to work properly ;-)
<Lure> elcuco: it should have low battery announcement, but it does not say what it will do
<Lure> elcuco: will verify
* Lure is busy now (chess with daughter) -  later this evening
<Lure> Riddell: interesting - pykdeextensions as in the archive does not build - same error
<jjesse> anything i can to troubleshoot why my laptop keeps freezing/stop responding on edgy?
<bddebian> Heya
<ryanakca> hey bddebian
* ryanakca wonders about the burning smell around his computer...
<bddebian> Hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> probably my monitor :)
<Lure> Riddell, imbrandon (or any other core-dev): can you upload http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/py2.5/py-kde3.debdiff
<fdoving> jjesse: i had that problem on edgy, it was the bcm43xx wlan driver.
* Lure is missing core-dev's, so had ping-ed doko in #ubuntu-devel
<jjesse> fdoving: i am not using the bcm43xx driver that i know of
<jjesse> easiest way to check?
<fdoving> jjesse: lsmod|grep bcm
<jjesse> nope not using it
<fdoving> ok. that was my $0.2
<fdoving> tv bbl.
<jjesse> thansk :)
<wgw> hi
<wgw> I had heard that the Kubuntu project was short of graphics designers?
<kwwii> wgw: definitely
<kwwii> wgw: I have been doing quite a bit of work on the artwork for the last two releases
<wgw> I'm a designer (among other things), primarily from the branding sidde
<wgw> but I'm interested in getting into interaction design and doing GPL and BSD licensed design for FOSS projects
<wgw> so if you'd like a hand, I might be willing to help out
<kwwii> wgw: sounds great!
<wgw> one question though, does Shuttleworth control the Kubuntu artwork?
<kwwii> lol
<wgw> because I don't want to wind up like the designers who were working on Ubuntu 6
<kwwii> well, I was the "artist in chief" for kubuntu last time around, and he actually stayed out of it completely
<kwwii> so, the answer is no
<kwwii> ubuntu is, in a way, his baby ;-)
<kwwii> we have much free-er reign over kubuntu
<wgw> do you work for Canonical?
<kwwii> wgw: good question...my answer would be "today, no...next week, yes"
<wgw> ok
<wgw> well it sounds interesting
<kwwii> I had two short term contracts for both dapper and edgy
<wgw> I also like the sort of Africanness of Ubuntu, having done some consulting work in Ghana
<kwwii> and I'll be working for them again, although I am not 100% certain exactly what my job will entail yet
<wgw> which is of course quite different from South Africa
<wgw> although a lot of the businesses seem to be run by South Africans
<kwwii> wgw: I really love the colors and feeling in the ubuntu stuff
<wgw> yes, I love the color palette
<kwwii> very warm and friendly
<wgw> it was really daring to go for the brown
<wgw> and it makes it look unique
<wgw> rather than like a Windows clone
<kwwii> definitely
<kwwii> have you seen edgy?
<wgw> I haven't used Kubuntu yet, I guess I'd better reinstall Ubuntu into a virtual machine and then install the Kubuntu and Xubuntu packages
<wgw> not yet
<kwwii> I kinda went in the direction of purple
<wgw> purple can be interesting, although you'll want to avoid looking too much like Gentoo
<kwwii> although the colors used are not really purple, people tend to think they are
<kwwii> yeah, that is true (and you are the first one to mention that)
<kwwii> very good point though
<wgw> what I'm really hoping to do in terms of interaction design is to execute an idea I have for a new type of program launching/file browsing/desktop type of affair
<wgw> it will be a GPL-licensed UI that will essentially be installed as a mod of GNOME or KDE
<wgw> (rather than as a completely seperate desktop environment)
<kwwii> wow, that sounds killer
<kwwii> sounds like the stuff I have heard many large companies asking for
<wgw> as I see it, a really good UI is needed to help Linux compete with Mac OS X, and to a lesser extent, Vista, although I see Mac OS X being increasingly the biggest competitor of FOSS operating systems
<kwwii> yeah, me too (I only have macs at home)
<wgw> because people are already recognizing that they should get off Windows, and at the moment, the Apple, with its really sharp UI, offers the most compelling platform for them to do it with
<kwwii> I see mac going in the direction of smaller devices with simplified interfaces to "just get the job done"
<wgw> right
<kwwii> in the end, you have to ask yourself what people really use their computers for
<wgw> I also use a Mac, although in terms of hardware I'm an IBM fanboy
<kwwii> ;-)
<wgw> I use IBM/Lenovo peripherals with all my hardware, even if its not IBM
<kwwii> actually I am thinking about getting an x-60
<wgw> my Mac uses a 17" ThinkVision monitor on a radial arm, for instance
<kwwii> just so that things simply work after installation
<wgw> I use the X41T, its quite nice
<wgw> I'm about to buy another ThinkPad laptop, and later in the year I'm hoping to add a ThinkCentre desktop and maybe an IBM Intellistation
<wgw> depending on how well my business does this year, I would love to drop $20k on a high end Intellistation for graphics work
<kwwii> hehe, and I am giving out all my money on a new camera :p
<wgw> my plan regarding the GUI is to build up experience first doing smaller projects for distros etc, and in the process hopefully meet some developers who can code the thing when I'm ready to do it
<wgw> initially as a plug in for GNOME, since all the really hot distros seem to prefer it these days
<kwwii> well, a few of the big ones do seem to love gnome
<kwwii> although many more smaller distris use kde
<wgw> I think they both suck, to be honest, but at least we have them
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> rotfl
<kwwii> as an artist it is hard to use only linux
<wgw> I especially hate the way they render type
<kwwii> but if you are going to work on it, you have to use it too
<kwwii> yeah, that is one of my biggest complaints
<wgw> I seriously prefer Windows with no anti-aliasing to Linux in terms of type display
<wgw> I was able to get Sun Microsystems Solaris to display type correctly in its GNOME implementation, however
<wgw> by turning hinting completely off
<wgw> and in PC-BSD (which I'm running now) it occasionally works quite well, although at other times it will break completely and you'll get some really crappy effects
<kwwii> I guess that is due to the lack of a good font
<wgw> no, I've installed "good fonts" and it still looks like garbage
<kwwii> and/or good hinting software
<wgw> the kerning pairs are wrong
<wgw> and the letterforms are sort of distorted
<wgw> anyway, if you'd like I can send you an e-mail with my contact details
<kwwii> I would love that
<kwwii> kwwii at bootsplash dot org
<wgw> or however you want to proceed so that I can begin my volunteering
<wgw> ok
<kwwii> I am in chat pretty much every day
<wgw> perfectg
<wgw> I'm going to send you an e-mail, and then I've got to sign off, but I'll probably check in here at some point tomorrow
<kwwii> great, nice to meet you ;-)
<wgw> you too, take care
<wgw> bye
<kwwii> bye
<tackat> hi
<tackat> can anybody tell me how to resolve this issue:
<tackat> *** YOU'RE USING autoheader (GNU Autoconf) 2.61.
<tackat> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<tackat> I tried commenting out the buggy autoconf recognition in admin/cvs.sh but that only triggers another issue ...
<tackat> *** Creating Makefile templates
<tackat> /usr/bin/autoconf: unrecognized option `--trace=_LT_AC_TAGCONFIG:$f:$l::$n::${::}%'
<manchicken> Bears won.
<Riddell> tackat: try http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/autoconf2.60.diff
<kwwii> well, my computer booted feisty herd2 a few times and now it oops on boot
<nixternal> http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=16942
<nixternal> ^^ for anyone who hasn't seen it, reference the comments section
<nixternal> someone references a plastik theme and thinks microsoft had something to do with it, pretty scarey
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> stupid crap
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii> no worries
<nixternal> every now and then though you can get some decent feedback from the comments, unless of course they come from the uneducated
<nixternal> what color are we looking at for feisty? any ideas yet?
<kwwii> no idea
<fdoving> nixternal: i belive the only microsoft-ish thing in that screenshot is the font.
<manchicken> green!!!
<manchicken> Because when I think feisty, I think green ;)
<kwwii> oh dude, I did green for sooooo long
<manchicken> *whiney* but it's my favorite color!
<manchicken> (I really don't care)
<manchicken> (I set my own colors)
<manchicken> We could use to have more default color sets.
<manchicken> I should submit my current color theme.
<manchicken> ^_^
<kwwii> hehe, yeah
<kwwii> you can do artwork too!
<manchicken> I can *try* to do artwork.
<manchicken> But I will most likely fail ^_^
<manchicken> But that won't stop me from trying.
<kwwii> ;-)
<Tm_T> manchicken: I will stop you...
<kwwii> time for bed
<manchicken> Ooh.
<kwwii> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-07
<CheGuevara> evening
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<coreymon77> im back!
<coreymon77> well, kinda
<coreymon77> im still in the airport, but im on my way home
<crimsun> welcome!
<coreymon77> been gone on vacation for a while
<coreymon77> anyone miss me?
<crimsun> the lazyweb surely did.
<coreymon77> anyone else?
<coreymon77> i guess the people im used to seeing on when i am arent atm because im in a completely different timezone than at home
<coreymon77> oh come on, did anybody else even realize i was gone?
 * stdin wonders who this coreymon77 fellow is ;)
<coreymon77> stdin: hey!
<stdin> how you been mate?
<coreymon77> now theres a nick i recognize
<coreymon77> great
<coreymon77> whats been happening while ive been gone
<coreymon77> did i miss alot?
<stdin> just the uproar about hardy not being LTS, that got a bit of activity here for a few days
<coreymon77> ??? hardys not lts
<coreymon77> well theres a surprise!
<yuriy> kubuntu hardy isn't
<coreymon77> oh]
<coreymon77> ubuntu hardy is
<coreymon77> ?
<stdin> yeah, but who cares about ubuntu :p
<coreymon77> lol
<stdin> so we're going with KDE4 in hardy (from shipit)
<coreymon77> so, whens kde4 finally coming?
<stdin> the 11th afaik
<coreymon77> and is it stable enough?
<yuriy> coreymon77: summary: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/kubuntu/frequently-asked-questions/
<stdin> we hope so, we have time to test it before it's too late
<coreymon77> lol
<yuriy> but right now i just stopped using kde4 after a day because the whole session crashed 4 times during that time
<coreymon77> figures, i leave and thats when all the action happens! im here, dead!
<stdin> and we've just put some svn versions of kde4 (from a few days ago) in the kubuntu-members-kde4 repo and hardy/universe
<coreymon77> phew, being off the internet for three weeks sure causes you to miss quite a bit
<Vorian> evening :)
<Vorian> are the paths changing in the rules file for 4.0?
<stdin> not as yet
<nixternal> my thoughts on OS X after 1 hour of use: IT SUCKS
<nosrednaekim> heh
<nixternal> maybe in one hour I can do a IT_SUCKS--;
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> ok then
<nixternal> who in the hell likes this stuff, and why?
<yuriy> 2% of the market :D
 * Jucato raises his hand and ducks
<Vorian> nixternal: artists and rockstrars
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> *quack*
<Vorian> stars*
<nixternal> ie. people with money
<Jucato> actually I just like seeing it... haven't really had the chance to really use one :)
<Vorian> what would need to change in the rules file on ktorrent?
<Jucato> although I would have probably gone crazy with no right mouse button :)
<Jucato> (in the old days maybe...)
<yuriy> how about no middle button?
<nosrednaekim> I could live without one....but I do like it
<Jucato> how about no button? (the whole mouse is a big button...)
<nixternal> shoot, is it me or do you always have to restart after installing with osx
<nixternal> and the stupid startup sound is annoying..need to figure out how to shut that thing off
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: did you get a MAC or something?
<nixternal> ya
<nosrednaekim> just curious... why not a Ubuntu Dell?
<Jucato> a MAC or a Mac? :)
<nixternal> cuz this was free as in free beer
<Jucato> nixternal:  if you hate it so much, you could always send it my way, btw :)
 * Jucato loves free beer too :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: wow....how'd you manager THAT?
<nixternal> honestly, I don't know
<nixternal> a rich friend of mine gave it to me
 * Jucato only personally knows one person who owns a Mac... and he's running Mac OS 9... 
<nixternal> I was talking to him that I always wanted to mess around with a mac but couldn't afford one, so he gave me one
<Jucato> wow! I need to get more rich friends too :)
 * Jucato thinks nixternal is a friend magnet :P
<nixternal> people hate me in real life
<nosrednaekim> wow....
<Vorian> libphanon-dev
<Jucato> obviously not true... else you won't get a Mac :P
<Vorian> gaar
<nixternal> libphonon-dev :)
<Vorian> sorry
<Jucato> but I can't imagine anyone hating nixternal :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's because of the free money, no?
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> vista, mac...what's next?
<nosrednaekim> commodore64
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Jucato> bsd?
<nixternal> have that
<nixternal> and that
<Jucato> haiku?
<nixternal> nope
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> solaris.
<Jucato> ReactOS!!!
<nixternal> have that
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> solaris that is
<Jucato> you'll have Hobbsee!
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> that didn't sound right
<nixternal> lol
<Vorian> haha
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
 * Hobbsee is unhavable.
<Jucato> heheh
<yuriy> it's the OS that beats you with a long pointy stick until you do what it wants
<yuriy> Hobbsee sounds a little like vista...
<nixternal> how the hell do you see what is a) installed and b) run what is installed
 * Hobbsee vistafies yuriy
<Jucato> s/vistafies/nixternalizes/
<yuriy> nixternal: i think everything is supposed to be in Applications
<Jucato> nixternal: totally different workflow :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: what? mac's care evolved enough to take voice comands yet? "tell me what you have mah dear cat"
<nosrednaekim> s/care/aren't
<nixternal> heh, it does have speach...this OS is goofy to me
<Jucato> Goofy would be insulted
<Vorian> haha
<Jucato> coreymon would be insulted even more (he's back btw...)
<nixternal> oh wow, to uninstall a program in osx, you just drag its application folder to the trash
<nixternal> something tells me that leaves stuff behind
<yuriy> possibly, but the idea is that every application is self contained in it's little folder
<yuriy> klik follows the same idea
<Jucato> uhuh
<Jucato> GoboLinux too
<Jucato> although klik doesn't really *install* per se... but that's more of a technicality (right?)
<yuriy> GoboLinux does the os-x like folder renaming too
<yuriy> Jucato: i think it installs as much as OS X does
<Vorian> holy cow
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51034/
<Vorian> the package built fine
<stdin> Vorian: just ignore it
<Vorian> alrighty then :)
<Vorian> I have a candidate ready then
<sigma_123> devs i need your help. how do i remove the standby and hibernate buttons from the logout dialog? i asked in kubuntu but no one knows. i assume someone here programmed that dialog
<Riddell> imbrandon: how did kdebindings get along?
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested the userconfig patch, works like a charm, I'm now testing the package and uploading
<Riddell> thanks Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you also close http://launchpad.net/bugs/177366 if it's been added
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177366 in kde-guidance "misspelling found - lowercase 'w' in 'wine'" [Low,Triaged]
<Tonio_> sure, that was already set to be close with the changelog
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded
<Riddell> whee
 * Tonio_ can't wait to see a fully translated power-manager working :)
<jpatrick> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-commits&m=119969933902243&w=4
<Riddell> jpatrick: looks like fabo is on the case
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: did you get my kubuntu.org patch?
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh yes, sorry, I need to do that
<Vorian> morning :)
<Vorian> Riddell: I finished your task and nixternal uploaded it last night
<jpatrick> moin Vorian
<Vorian> hey jpatrick :)
<Riddell> Vorian: hmm, I don't see it in New queue
<Vorian> hmm
<Vorian> he had me send him the debdiff
<Riddell> probably nixternal's fault :)
<Vorian> he also had me package kmldonky
<Vorian> lol
<Riddell> Vorian: great
<Vorian> it was my first from scratch :)
<Vorian> well... that took less than a day
<Vorian> is there anything you need help with today?
<jpatrick> prephaps bug triage? :)
<Vorian> kk
<jpatrick> Vorian: http://tinyurl.com/2pbx9u
<Vorian> *checks*
<Vorian> alrighty
<jpatrick> those are untriaged bugs for Kubuntu
<Vorian> like !-kubuntu-bugs
<jpatrick> hmm, kinda (I guess)
<bddebian> Heya
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/85225 <-- perhaps somebody can close this bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85225 in linux-source-2.6.17 "SoundBlaster Audigy 2 NX USB 2.0 behind USB 2.0 hub = strange things happen" [Undecided,New]
<TheInfinity> perhaps i should start a wish "warning, if usb bandwich is reached" ... ;)
<luis_1234> Hello! Please let me know if you plan to support more Ricoh Memory card readers in the next kernel version. I have an Asus laptop (A6500) and those card readers (Manufacturer : Ricoh) do not work with Ubuntu.
<Riddell> luis_1234: this is a desktop channel
<jpatrick> luis_1234: ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<luis_1234> thanks, sorry for choosin wrong channel.
<articpenguin3800> is it better to test hardy on a seperate partition or is ok in virtualbox
<Riddell> either should be fine
<Jucato> a virtual machine would probably be more convenient. but a separate partition/installation would let you test hardware-related/specific areas (like compositing, audio, usb, etc)
<articpenguin3800> i usually wait till beta then i upgrade my install to the new version of kubuntu.
<Riddell> LWN coverage of non-LTS http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/263161/f81437367b341cb5/
<jpatrick> "December 28, 2007"
<jpatrick> that's the one where nixternal said "oh, lord, they quoted me"
<Lure> Riddell: that is old stuff
<Riddell> ok, I hadn't seen it before
<Lure> Riddell: for some reason, kdm-kde4 wants to start /etc/X11/X as x-server
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> There is debian patch to retry with proper /usr/bin/X path, but not sure if this is really correct (it sure does not work for us)
<Lure> Riddell: did kdm-kde4 work for anybody in kubuntu (like with earlier releases)?
<nixternal> wasn't my fault...I didn't upload ktorrent-kde4 last night, I will do it here in a few...fell asleep watching a movie
<Riddell> Lure: I've not heard of anyone using it
<Lure> Riddell: ok ;-)
<Lure> and now you expect me to fix it? ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: you'd win my eternal gratitude if you did manage to
<tlayton> on kdm-kde4, i installed it, went through the configuration dialogs and chose kdm-kde4. everythings been working fine. but just checked process list and /usr/bin/kdm is showing up.
<Lure> tlayton: kubuntu hardy?
<Lure> tlayton: if /usr/bin/kdm is running, then you have kde3 version
<tlayton> lure: yes, hardy
<yuriy> i couldn't get kde4's kdm working on gutsy, don't remember what the problem was exactly
<iRon> hm.. i have a working kdm from kde4.. from svn
<Lure> yuriy: here it complains about "cannot stat /etc/X11/X"
<Lure> iRon: where do you install it? To /usr/bin or somewhere else?
<iRon> Lure: actualy in /opt/kde4/bin :)
<Lure> iRon: and how do you start it? Via /etc/init.d/kdm* ?
<iRon> Lure: yes, i've changed path in /etc/init.d/kdm from /usr/bin/kdm to /opt/kde4/bin/kdm
<Lure> iRon: ok, will try something similar here...
 * Lure is currently testing on clean kde4-only install
<iRon> Lure: and set /opt/kde4/bin/kdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tlayton> iRon,Lure: I'll give it a try now too, just for the heck of it
<Lure> it looks like my X server might be incomplete
<Lure> installing kubuntu-desktop, then removing kde3
 * yuriy wonders if it would be possible to build a screen-like feature into konversation
<Lure> ok, kde3 works now
<Nightrose> yuriy: you mean run it on a server and connect a gui? try quassel when it is released - it will rock - developed by a friend of mine and aaron seigo seems to like it ;-)
<yuriy> i was thinking just something like "keep me signed in to irc while i log out" + maybe a text-based front end that you can then latch onto that session with
<Riddell> yuriy: kwwii has a proxy he connects to which does something like that, of course it's on a remote server
<Nightrose> yuriy: quassel will do that for you - not released yet though
<yuriy> interesting
<tlayton> iRon,Lure: kdm-kde4, a few bugs here, logging in to kde3&kde4 just produced a terminal window, all accounts were listed in the garbled looking list, and it said 'welcome to debian' instead of 'kubuntu'
<tlayton> also, unlike kdm, kdm-kde4 didn't remember the last user login name
<Lure> tlayton: welcome to Debian is to be fixed
<Lure> tlayton: I think it is missing some config
<Lure> tlayton: I got it started now (using patched kde3 config)
<Lure> tlayton: but it took several minutes hanging on kde_config
<tlayton> Lure: are you talking about kdmrc?
<txwikinger> Riddell: will the flash/konqui issue get an SRU for gutsy?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yes if a fix becomes available
<txwikinger> Isn't it already fixed on hardy?
<Riddell> there's a prelininary patch
<txwikinger> ah ok.. thanks
<Lure> tlayton: kdmrc and X* files in /etc/kde3/kdm dir
<nixternal> I still can't play flash stuff in hardy..I get the sound but no video
<iRon> nixternal: why not to use opera browser? ;-)
<nixternal> cuz I only prefer Konqi
<nixternal> plus the less non-free stuff I have the happier I am
<nixternal> kind of hard to advocate freeness when I use something non-free
<Vorian> nixternal: did you get my kmldonky?
<nixternal> ya, I am going to work on them here in a bit
<Vorian> sweet
<nixternal> thanks!
<Vorian> np
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> I'm either jumping to hardy or installing Pclinux
<jpatrick_> DaSkreech: the choice is yours
<DaSkreech> What's the status on hardy?
<DaSkreech> is it still in high churn?
<jpatrick_> just time I tried upgrade it wanted to remove a ton of stuff (yesterday)
<DaSkreech> remove? :)
<DaSkreech> Me likes :)
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is still ppa right now?
<jpatrick_> DaSkreech: in hardy
<DaSkreech> sweet :)
<tlayton> jpatrick_: a lot of X apps are removed b/c they are now in new packages x11-apps, x11-utils
<DaSkreech> tlayton: May want to repeat :)
<tlayton> jpatrick: a lot of X apps are removed b/c they are now in new packages x11-apps, x11-utils
<jpatrick> tlayton: I know
<DaSkreech> So is there a kubuntu4-desktop for hardy ?
<Lure> DaSkreech: not yet
<DaSkreech> or is it just vanilla kde4 so far
<Lure> DaSkreech: kde4 package is as near as you can get
<DaSkreech> ok
<Lure> DaSkreech: no real customization yet
<Lure> we first need to make it work ;-)
<DaSkreech> ok MIght do pclinux for a month or so then jusmp back to kubuntu
<DaSkreech> really can't take the computer freezing every 15 minutes
<tlayton> DaSkreech: there is a kde4-core, but i don't have it installed here
<ScorpKing> hiya guys
<ScorpKing> uga: you here?
<Lure> oh, it was Riddell himself ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: uh oh, what did I do now?
<nixternal> I think the better question would be "what haven't I done" :p
<ScorpKing> ugh.. nite
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Lure> Riddell: nothing ;-)
 * Lure just thought he found the cause
<Lure> ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<Lure> still strugling to understand how cmake works (genkdmconf does not get executed in build -> no kdm confign in package)
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DaSkreech> Well that was easy :)
<DaSkreech> no KDE4 for PClinuxOS
<DaSkreech> Guess I'm reinstalling on Hardy then
<Riddell> DaSkreech: why not?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: why not on PClinuxOS?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> not LTS quality :-P
<Riddell> ah
<DaSkreech> they keep pointing me to the source
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I see they have a gnome edition though
<DaSkreech> a number of them run it but no repos for it and no plans for it right now
<DaSkreech> A gnome4 ? :)
<nixternal> ya, they just released the Gnome edition
<nixternal> I thought that PCLOS was going to do a KDE 4 disc
 * nixternal goes and eats before passing out
<DaSkreech> Yeah they seem to have a repo and a Kde repo
<DaSkreech> :-p
<DaSkreech> Kinda like Fedora
<Riddell> ok, dudes, who speaks a foreign language?
 * DaSkreech speaks Jamaican
 * Nightrose speaks german
<Nightrose> and a little spanish and latin
<Riddell> oh and has kde 4 installed
<Nightrose> packages from ppa yes
 * DaSkreech goes quiet
<DaSkreech> I will in like 3 weeks
 * jpatrick speaks German, Spanish and Catalan
<Lure> same question also here for people with cmake knowledge
<Lure> [22:06] <Lure> can somebody explain why kdm config files are not generated/installed during build. I do not understand why the last part of kdebase/workspace/kdm/kfrontend/CMakeLists.txt does not get executed
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<Lure> jpatrick: you forgot English ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: foreign for you? ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: that goes without saying
<Lure> jpatrick: you just live in Spain, right?
<jpatrick> Lure: yep
<Lure> Riddell: I speak Slovenian & Croatian
<Riddell> still uploading de
 * smarter speaks french and is currently building KDE4 from SVN on gutsy
<Riddell> Nightrose, jpatrick: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-l10n-de_4.0.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Riddell> you'll need to --force-all it
 * jpatrick wgets
 * Nightrose starts laptop
 * Lure grabs German while waiting ;-)
<Nightrose> wgetting
<Lure> Riddell: ups, now I got Deutsch ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: either translation of system settings is not good or something does not work
 * uga wonders what ScorpKing wanted
<DaSkreech> Nope apparently it's KDE with a Gnome edition
<DaSkreech> Wonder why it has a KDE repo
<DaSkreech> Anyway I hope I'll have loads of KDE4 Cds after the release party :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: german working fine here
<Lure> jpatrick: also in system settings?
<Lure> jpatrick: I had still English in parts of Regional&Language
<jpatrick> yep, good point
<Lure> jpatrick: like .desktop files would be translated, but not window elements (Overview, Search...)
<Lure> even logout/login did not improve it here
<jpatrick> apart from System Settings, most of it is in german
 * allee prepares a laptop for tests...   Argl. libxine1 from gutsy-backports requires lots of additional gnome pkgs :(
<Riddell> allee: there's a newer version in hardy if you want to see if that's backportable
<Lure> Riddell: only .desktop files are translated here, so would be good to know what is different here from jpatrick's system
<Lure> Riddell: I just changed language in Regional&Language (Add language, move it to top) - do I need to do something more?
<Riddell> Lure: that should be all
<allee> Riddell: k I'll look at it when I've hardy running
<Nightrose> hmmm can´t open systemsettings kde4 to change the language..
<Nightrose> anything else i can do?
<Nightrose> or try?
<allee> Nightrose: check .xsession-error for err msgs
<Nightrose> k
<Riddell> Nightrose: export KDE_LANG=de
<Lure> Nightrose: does it work from Konsole (systemsettings)
<Nightrose> hehe easy on me guys ;-) this laptop is _lame_
<Nightrose> hmm nope that did not work - something else is borked here - will try to find out what
<Nightrose> wohoo - works now
<Nightrose> logging out and in to check
<Nightrose> Riddell: same here - most is in german but some stuff in systemsettings for example is still in english
<Riddell> Nightrose: could just be an incomplete translation
<Nightrose> possible
<Nightrose> thoguh it seems to be all the stuff inside the tabs and the heading of the tabs
<Nightrose> seems like there is a system in it ;-)
<Nightrose> will get you a screenshot
<tlayton> i'm using superkaramba in kde4 on hardy. my monitor applet works fine, but liquidweather complains about 'kross' not being available. any ideas?
<neversfelde> hat jemand von euch Lust am KDE 4 Artikel für das Portal mitzuarbeiten?
<neversfelde> sorry, wrong channel
<Riddell> tlayton: poke imbrandon into packaging kdebindings
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> neversfelde: everyone busy these days :P
<apachelogger> you should just copy'n'paste from kde.de
<neversfelde> apachelogger: hehe
<apachelogger> omg amarok without iconloader compiled
 * apachelogger starts testing
<apachelogger> -.-
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm yes, it doesn't seem to translate kcontrol modules
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://www.lydiapintscher.de/tmp/snapshot1.jpg
<Nightrose> sorry http://www.lydiapintscher.de/tmp/snapshot1.png
<Nightrose> like this everywhere i checked
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tried relogin?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: sure
<apachelogger> not good
<Lure> Nightrose: interesting - similar here, I just do not have Overview and Search translated too
<Lure> just .desktop files
<Nightrose> hmm
<Nightrose> strange
<Lure> Nightrose: did you use Regional&Settings or set LANGUAGE manually
<Nightrose> regional and settings after i tried language and it did not work
<Lure> Nightrose: where did your tabs go (General/Advanced)?
<Nightrose> ?
<Nightrose> I only get them in the overview
<Lure> Nightrose: right, I was looking at main page and got confused
<Nightrose> hehe ok
 * Nightrose note that she does not like to use her system translated to german
<Nightrose> like to work on an english system a lot more
<Nightrose> it just all feels so wrong ;-)
 * apachelogger thinks that barely matters if one speaks both languages :P
<Lure> Nightrose: I can not even cope with Slovenian keyboard (useless for coding) ;-)
<Nightrose> well just an observation after using a german one again after a few years;-)
<Nightrose> Lure: hehe
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> who installed kompare on my system?
<blizzzek> apachelogger: Mr. Schäuble
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> without asking me
<apachelogger> :(
<allee> Nightrose: I agree with out about de desktop.  But we need devels that test the translation, so stick with it ;)
<Nightrose> allee: sure
<Nightrose> after all it is only my laptop i use for testing and when traveling ;-)
 * allee found someone else using de desktop, so he can switch back to english :)
<Nightrose> it is to lame for daily use
<Nightrose> allee: oO
<Nightrose> not fair!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<allee> hehe
 * Nightrose needs to trick apachelogger into using it
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> or blizzzek maybe
<allee> Nightrose: ask  Schäuble to do install de for  you on apachelogger host :)
<Nightrose> rofl
 * Nightrose calls
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> first
<apachelogger> I have to remove iconloader from amarok
<apachelogger> plus I have no, absolutely no kde4 package installed
<apachelogger> all source here
<Lure> apachelogger: that is no excuse to install one kde4 package with --force-all to break your from-source only install ;-)
<Lure> to not install even
<apachelogger> might be tricky to force the paths into 2 directions at the same time :P
<apachelogger> well, iconloader is still on the light table anyway
<blizzzek> gn8
<Nightrose> Riddell: need something else tested or can I switch the laptop off again?
<voonte> Do you guys need any help testing kde4 for kubuntu?
<apachelogger> apache|mobile: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde-l10n-de_4.0.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: you're using rc2, aren't you?
<Nightrose> jep
<apache|mobile> ok
<Nightrose> ppa packages
<apache|mobile> Riddell: works like a charm in final
<apache|mobile> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot62.jpg
<Riddell> apache|mobile: packages or self compiled?
<Riddell> Nightrose: that's all
<apache|mobile> Riddell: package, well, I moved the files to my kde-devel user
<apache|mobile> would be easier to test if you could provide final packages of pimlibs, libs and base ;-)
<jjesse_> #ubuntu-bugs
<jjesse_> doh
<tlayton> anybody know what the kdeglobalsXXXXX.new from .kde4/share/config are or if they can be removed?  there's about 20 of them
<tlayton> there's also a bunch of kpgprcXXXX.new files as well
<tlayton> oh, my bad, i was in the kde3 config. sorry about that
<nixternal> Vorian: I need your .orig.tar.gz for ktorrent-kde4-4.0.0
<nixternal> and for kmldonkey as well
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-08
<nixternal> Vorian: if you want to, you need to fix the kmldonkey package with the updated cdbs/ directory, change Maintainer to Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>, add yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer, and then add export LDFLAGS+="-Wl,--as-needed" just above the kde.mk call in rules
<Vorian> nixternal: ok
 * nixternal goes and watches our tornadic weather in January in Chicago in sane :p
<nixternal> you know it is messed up when it hits 66 in Chicago during Winter time
<Vorian> yah
<Vorian> it's hot here too
<nixternal> and there go the tornado sirens again
<nixternal> bbiaf
<nixternal> gotta watch :p
<jjesse> nixternal: still getting storms?
<jjesse> wife mentioned she is under a tornado watch
 * jjesse is frankfort ky so doesn't know what is going on
<jjesse> anyone see the video from Bill G's keynote at CES? http://gizmodo.com/341472/this-video-makes-bill-gates-look-cooler-than-steve-jobs
<jjesse> that's right he's Big Pimpin Bill G
<jjesse> boo
 * Jucato runs scared... yawning
<jjesse> morning Jucato
<Jucato> good evening jjesse :)
<jjesse> how arey ou?
<Jucato> I'm... umm.. ok :)
<Jucato> and you? :)
<jjesse> too early?
<jjesse> i'm doing good, back on the road again
<jjesse> btw i've been working on the adept docs a lot, lots of comits :)
<Jucato> ooh! I haven't read yet... btw... is there a way I can read it as a plain text, w/o the XML tags? :D
<Jucato> bah nvm.. I'm just being lazy lol
<jjesse> i would need a valid makefile to build
<jjesse> maybe nixternal can build me one?
<jjesse> he understands the process
<Jucato> nah nvm... I'll just read it... but um... what's the link to your branch again? :D
 * Jucato seems to be losing his touch....
<Jucato> bah, have to go... gotta stash away the christmas tree and stuff
<jjesse> code.launchpad.net/~jjesse/adept/documentation
<Jucato> thanks
 * Jucato wonders what the c/ directories mean
<jjesse> c is for the language
<jjesse> i think
<Jucato> whooops, jjesse, our adept guide instructs users to use "sudo adept" :D
<jjesse> hrm kdesudo?
<Jucato> (of course there's no "adept" executable now, but "sudo" is equally wrong :D)
<Jucato> kdesu would be ok :)
<Jucato> jjesse: hmm wait... we have to be clear, is this handbook for Adept Manager? we might have to change &app and/or &appshort to reflect that,  right?
<jjesse> correct
<jjesse> it doesn't?
<Jucato> ah &app is "Adept Package Manager" and &appshort is "Adept"... hm... ok I guess that would do :)
<Jucato> because the command would have to be "kdesu adept_manager"
<jjesse> ok will have to change it
 * Jucato hugs jjesse
<Jucato> I'll see if I can send patches too :P
<nivek> Wow. That's a ... unique ... username.
<nivek> <zippercock> and get nothing during boot
<nivek> :/
<jjesse> ?
<nivek> hey Hobbsee
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<yuriy> shouldn't documentation tell people to launch it from the menu?
<jjesse> yuriy: tell it from both
<jjesse> the menu and from the command line
 * Jucato seconds jjesse :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!
<nixternal> jjesse: meinproc index.docbook
<jjesse> nixternal: thanks, survive the tornamdo?
<nixternal> for adept handbook, that will build out the html with the kde settings
<Jucato> hiya nixternal!! :)
<nixternal> it was false alarms I think
<nixternal> it all went a bit south
<jjesse> ah bummer :)
<nixternal> got windy though
<Jucato> jjesse: the screenshots might now get linked properly though
<Jucato> (a.k.a. there seems to be some wrong paths...)
<jjesse> hrmm got lots off errors when i ran meinproc adeptdude.xml
<jjesse> will need to fix them
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> is it just me, or does Dolphin (KDE 4) launch 2 windows when I click on the K Menu entry, and it tries to open 2 non-existant directories, "KDE", and "4". (kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa)
<jjesse> must be just you
 * Jucato sobs
<Hobbsee> do we have finished kde4 final packages yet?
<jjesse> not until next week right?
<Jucato> Hobbsee is excited :D
<Jucato> this friday (Jan 11)
<Hobbsee> i thought kubuntu had packages for it
 * jjesse is looking to reload his laptop w/ kde4 final
 * Jucato doesn't know what to do :)
 * Hobbsee has unlimited connection here @ library, so...
<Hobbsee> oh, i'll update the daily cds
<Jucato> cheater :)
<tlayton> jucato: i get those two windows with dolphin as well
 * jjesse can't really test it as he's currently running windows
<Hobbsee> so, which packages are we to install in hardy to get kde4?
<Hobbsee> does it all "just work" from a packaging side yet?
<jjesse> kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Jucato> oh we have a metapackage now? kool
<jjesse> don't know for sure, but i thought i heard it that way?
<Hobbsee> does that fix kdm4 into working?
<Hobbsee> i thought we had it.
<nixternal> let me guess, Vorian is glued to the TV right now watching those nuts
<tlayton> jucato: plus, it looks for Home in the wrong dir. it is trying ~/KDE for Home, instead of the actual value in the bookmark
<nixternal> GO LSU!
<Vorian> nixternal: i had to take a break
<nixternal> hahaha
<Vorian> boo
<jjesse> i hate OSU
<Vorian> :'(
<Vorian> jjesse: where are you from?
<nixternal> I now know why they call it OS X, they obviously missed a letter or 2
<nixternal> OSUX or OITSUX is more like it
<jjesse> Vorian: guess
<nixternal> GO BLUE!
<Vorian> oh sheesh
<nixternal> actually I think jjesse prefers Green
 * Vorian vomits
 * Hobbsee wonders if she forgot to new the binaries
<Vorian> well, I can live with blue
<Vorian> s/blue/green
<Vorian> :)
<jjesse> i actually hope OSU wins so the Big Ten doesn't look like a complete embarrasment
<Jucato> tlayton: no, it still goes to my $HOME, but initially, when you start Dolphin, it will open 2 windows, one is at ~/KDE, and one is at ~/4... neither folders exist
<nixternal> oh man, to late, I have you quoted, Ohio will throw you out of the their state now
<Vorian> nooooo
<Hobbsee> lots of kde4 langpacks
<Vorian> nixternal: was kmldonky ok?
<nixternal> umm, have to look...but tell me that you just zipped everything up into a .bz2 and didn't actually do a .orig.tar.bz2
<Hobbsee> it apperas to be called kde4
<Vorian> i did a mv tar.bz2 tro orig.tar.bz2
<Vorian> damn rrrrrrrrrr key
<Vorian> its too touchy
<Hobbsee> oh, meh.
<nixternal> nah, to create an orig tarball, it has to be orig.tar.gz
<Vorian> late greeting Hobbsee :)
<nixternal> to do that, extract the upstream tarball
<Hobbsee> kde4 packages are extremely broken, dependancy wise
<nixternal> rename the directory if needed
<nixternal> ie. mv kmldonkey-4.0.0 kmldonkey-kde4-4.0.0
<nixternal> cd cd into the new directory
<nixternal> then do ->  dh_make -e your@email.address -f ../kmldonkey-4.0.0.tar.bz2
<nixternal> that will create the debian/ directory and the .orig.tar.gz file for you
<Vorian> weee
<Vorian> ok
<Jucato> jjesse: the Active filters section might need a major rewrite... (I'm still in the reading and reviewing part... I'll try to see what I can write up later :P)
<jjesse> touchdown osu
<Jucato> jjesse: unless of course, you beet me too it
<Vorian> \o/
<Jucato> er.. "beat me to it"*
<jjesse> Jucato: i think that guide needs a whole rewrite
<jjesse> also check out addremoveprograms
<Jucato> haha well, some parts are ok :)
<Jucato> eek I hate that :P
<Jucato> heh ok I'll try :P
<jjesse> the more i used to start documentating i the more istarted to like it
<jjesse> note i started to like it
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato just doesn't like the concept behind using a separate app-install database...
<Jucato> (an incomplete one, at that)
<jjesse> hrmm i didn't know there was a seperate database
<Jucato> :P
<jjesse> for add remove then adept/apt?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> !info app-install-data
<jjesse> interesting
<ubotu> app-install-data: Ubuntu applications (data files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.7 (gutsy), package size 5526 kB, installed size 17952 kB
<Jucato> that's what Add/Remove (Ubuntu and Kubuntu) uses
<jjesse> i like the optional part of it :)
<Jucato> it doesn't list everything that's in the app database itself, just a select number, probably to give more description or metadata
<Jucato> well, it's not entirely optional in the case of add/remove... :)
<Jucato> it's a required dependency of adept-installer :P
 * Hobbsee finally writes a .bz2 to .gz conversion script
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> python? or bash? :)
<Jucato> or perl? bwahah!
 * Jucato keeps quiet now
<Hobbsee> bash
<Hobbsee> might convert it to python later
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that is actually a good idea
<nixternal> right now I copy and paste from knotes when I do it :p
<nixternal> wtf, why didn't I ever think about tossing something in /usr/local/bin to do it...I am such a moron
<Hobbsee> ooh, i win.
<Hobbsee> i think
 * Jucato pets nixternal... you have your days :)
<Jucato> or nights :)
<nixternal> ya, but everyday is my day
<Jucato> every night is my day :)
<nixternal> my enthusiasm has gone to crap recently
<Vorian> ok nixternal , re-sent
<nixternal> I don't feel innovative with any idea
<nixternal> actually, I haven't even come with up an idea lately
<nixternal> I think the hamster in my head died
<Jucato> ouch... I was about to laud you on your renewed efforts on Kubuntu actually :)
 * Jucato prepares the funeral rites then...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I was just gonna have him creamated, then roll up his ashes and smoke um
<Jucato> lol
<n8k99> ew
 * nixternal is watching Bill Gates keynote again
<Jucato> n8k99!!!!!!
<Jucato> happy new year! (I wasn't able to greet you)
 * n8k99 waves at Jucato
<Jucato> nixternal: linky? :)
<nixternal> www.microsoft.com
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> right on the front page
<n8k99> i was on a six week sabbatical
<Jucato> oh... needs silverlight right?
<Jucato> n8k99: nice!
<nixternal> you need silverass or whatever it is called to watch it in your browser, but there is a link right next to the window that you can grab the stream and watch it in a regular video player
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/devel/current% bunzip2gz                          2:02PM
<Hobbsee> libkexiv2_0.1.6-1
<n8k99> yup i was playing with compiz and gnome while out of school
 * Hobbsee triumps over basename.
<Jucato> n8k99: not nice
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> n8k99: you have a tablet pc right?
<n8k99> it was ok at first but then, well, i needed my productivity back
<n8k99> yes, and i got the touchscreen working with the help of someone in malaysia
 * Hobbsee wins properly!
<Jucato> oh kool!
<Jucato> grats Hobbsee!
<Jucato> n8k99: so there really are some compatibility problems when it comes to Linux/Ubuntu + Touchscreens?
<n8k99> yes
<n8k99> no and depends
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> ok :)
<n8k99> my solution was ultimately enabling 'touch panel' instead of 'tablet' in BIOS
<Jucato> coz I might (if my dreams come true) get a UMPC... of course it runs Vista... so... :/
<n8k99> which one are you looking at?
<Jucato> a Gigabyte U60...
<n8k99> who makes that?
<Jucato> there are only 2 locally available UMPC's... Gigabyte U60 and Sony VAIO UX...
<Jucato> Gigabyte :)
<n8k99> oh duh!
<Jucato> http://www.buyqube.com/U60Notebook.htm da speks
<Jucato> it costs around half the price of a Sony VAIO... so...
<Jucato> but still 2x as much as a Nokia tablet.. :(
<n8k99> yup a paid double a new Nokia tablet
<n8k99> s/I/a
<n8k99> that looks like it may have the same screen in it that I have
<Jucato> I want an N810!!! (or even just a N800 please?) :(
<n8k99> the real pain is once you get the evtouch driver to cooperate you have to guesswork the xorg settings
<Jucato> oh... I would hate that :(
<nixternal> shh, but I really one :p
<nixternal> damn video keeps locking up
<Jucato> n8k99: what's the model/brand of your tablet pc btw?
<Jucato> nixternal:  you really one?
<n8k99> fujitsu u810
<nixternal> the Bill Gates video is freakin' great on what his life will be like when he leaves Microsoft
<n8k99> it's the u1010 in asia
<nixternal> no I don't have one
<Jucato> <nixternal> shh, but I really one :p
<nixternal> s/one/won
<nixternal> damn, spelling made me lose
<Jucato> lol :P
<Jucato> n8k99: oh I see...
 * Jucato looks
 * nixternal grabs the long pointy stick of doom really really quick
 * nixternal runs like a dart
<nixternal> RUN FOREST RUN!
<Jucato> Hobbsee didn't notice yet...
<Jucato> ooops
<n8k99> nixternal:  is that a dodge dart?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> n8k99: oh wow!! this one? http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080107-fujtisu-ultramobile-marries-eee-form-factor-with-tablet-pc.html
<Vorian> i'm getting this error with ligature
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51172/  Blitz_DIR
<n8k99> Jucato: yes that's teh one
<Jucato> ouch....
<Vorian> i read something about creating a BlitzConfig.mk file
<Vorian> any ideas?
<Vorian> :)
<n8k99> Jucato this is actually mine http://so.nacreo.us/2007/11/on-video_28.html
 * Jucato heads for lunch
<Jucato> n8k99: nice :)
<n8k99> enjoy lunch
<Vorian> finally a break!
<nixternal> Vorian: OK, 2 things left with kmldonkey and you should be golden:
<Vorian> roger
<nixternal> 1) debian/cdbs/ directory needs these 2 files only -> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/cdbs/
<Vorian> 1st
<Vorian> so - utils
<Vorian> ok
<nixternal> 2) break up your lines in debian/control to 80 columns wide, add a full description
<Vorian> alrighty
<nixternal> break the line after kdelibs5-dev, so right after that comma hit enter and then add a space before the libplasma-dev
<nixternal> then it should be damn close to golden
<nixternal> I made myself sick looking at your copyright file, so that usually means it has to be correct :p
<nixternal> I hate copyright files when they have anything other than GPL
<nixternal> Hobbsee: does CC licenses meet DFSG?
<Hobbsee> i think so
 * Hobbsee runs off
<nixternal> plugins/infowidget/geoip/*.png
<nixternal>     Flag images found at http://www.hahn-hotel.com/flags/
<nixternal>     "All sets provided by us are free to use to anyone, for commercial or
<nixternal>      non-commercial websites."
<nixternal>     However, the author has confirmed that they can be used under this Creative
<nixternal>     Commons License:
<nixternal>         http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0/de/
<nixternal> shiznit
<nixternal> notice the quote, just says you are free to use, not free to modify
<nixternal> that right there won't pass DFSG
<Vorian> nixternal: this app has poo for descriptions
<nixternal> Vorian: how come I don't see plugins/infowidget/geoip? anywhere in this archive?
<Vorian> there wern't any in the tarball
<nixternal> where did you get that line from then in the copyright file?
<Vorian> nixternal: oops
<Vorian> :)
 * Vorian edits
<nixternal> ok, ya so all of that CC stuff needs to go, and I just deleted the damn directory ;P
<Vorian> look at the source copyright
<nixternal> COPYING is GPL v2
<Vorian> yeah
<nixternal> everything in that entire package is GPL v2
<Vorian> those nutters put a crazy trailer at the end of their copyright
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51175/
<nixternal> that is the copyright header info for every file in that package
<nixternal> the word 'creativecommons' is not found anywhere in there though
<Vorian> nixternal: how did you extract those?
<nixternal> licensecheck
<nixternal> I think that is in debscripts
<nixternal> licensecheck --copyright *
<nixternal> in root directory of the application
 * nixternal goes to play some call of duty 4
<Vorian> ok nixternal, you should have some mail
<apache|mobile> Riddell, imbrandon: can one of you please upload http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/amarok/debian/revision/173
<apache|mobile> ...when the free is lifted ;-)
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> yo _StefanS_ !
<Tonio_> brb, just a moment
<\sh> moins ton
<\sh> tonio
<Riddell> nixternal: those flags are CC (of some acceptable sort)
<Riddell> CC is not DFSG free but it is fine in ubuntu
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Riddell> salut Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was discussing with some collegues about fosdem
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you be there this year ? I might
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, should be
<Tonio_> ho that would be super !
<Tonio_> Riddell: you'll be at the kubuntu booth I guess ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if so may I be at the booth with you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: there is no Kubuntu stall
<Tonio_> Riddell: sad :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: well in any case I might see you and a couple of other guys there, which is good :)
<\sh> Tonio_: did you see that pykdeextensions re-implemented kdepyuic in the correct ways?
<Tonio_> \sh: yeah
<Tonio_> \sh: you mean the package ? it has been built and kdepyuic is correct now
<Tonio_> \sh_away: guidance has been built with it
<Tonio_> \sh_away: or are you talking about upstream that previously fixed it ?
<Riddell> apache|mobile: amarok uploaded
<apache|mobile> Riddell: thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where is 4.0 (the rest of it?)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: on my hard disk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when can we have it?
<Hobbsee> and does it Just Work (tm) now?
<Riddell> should just work, it's not that different from the upload in currently
<Riddell> I'll upload closer to release time
<Hobbsee> ah right
<manchicken> Man, what a week... and it's only Tuesday.
<manchicken> I had someone ask me if I was interested in a contract position at Boeing working with Python and Qt.  I hate turning down neat opportunities like that.  Anybody interested in moving to Washington state?  heh
<manchicken> Riddell: Are you near the country?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: can you please also backport to ubuntu2~gutsy1?
<sebas> Riddell: Release time is Friday, before noon it seems, btw. :)
<sebas> UTC-ish
<Riddell> manchicken: not until next week
<Riddell> apache|mobile: amarok? ok
<sebas> Riddell: You're in Mountain View?
<Riddell> sebas: will be
<apache|mobile> Riddell: yep
<sebas> Riddell: Cool :)
<apache|mobile> initial bug report actually was for the backport ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: Do you know about how much hotels are in the Scottish country-side?  My folks are gonna be having their 30th wedding anniversary next year and I thought that a trip to the picturesque Scottish country-side would be a nice gift.
<Riddell> manchicken: as much as you want to pay really :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Well if you're anywhere near Mahomet, IL, let me know.  You're more than welcome to come visit :)
<Riddell> manchicken: plenty of cheapish bed and breakfasts about, plenty of expensive places too
<manchicken> Riddell: What if I want a fantastic room but I'm not looking to pay anything?
<Riddell> manchicken: visitscotland.com is the main website
<manchicken> Is it?  Thanks, I'll look there.
<Riddell> manchicken: they can stay in the spare room in my flat
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I don't know if you'd be keen on having my dad in your place.  He's a great guy, but I don't recommend living with him.
<manchicken> But then again, I never was much for living with other people.  Dacia's the only person I've ever really been able to live with well.
<Tm_T> heh
<Riddell> manchicken: what about that bairn you live with?
 * Tm_T is totally family person
<manchicken> Bairn?
<Riddell> wean
 * manchicken doesn't know what a Bairn is...
<Riddell> wee ane
<manchicken> The baby?
<Riddell> aye
<manchicken> It's easy to live with the baby before it's born.  Ask again once it's come out.
<manchicken> It should really be here any day now.
<Tm_T> babies <3
<manchicken> We're 39 weeks, and pregnancies go up to 40 weeks on average from what I understand.
<Tm_T> manchicken: it will be exhausting, but sooo rewarding
<manchicken> We're due on Monday the 14th.
<manchicken> Tm_T: Sounds like the rest of life.
<manchicken> :)
<Tm_T> manchicken: aye
<Riddell> manchicken: ooh ooh, lets have him come out on friday morning, then you can name him kde 4.0
<manchicken> But at least the baby won't be as boring as some other parts of life.
<Tm_T> Riddell: awww
<manchicken> Riddell: heh
<Tm_T> manchicken: boring, no, noisy in some cases, definately
<manchicken> Riddell: We're nick-naming him "Badger," after that one badger song by weebls-stuff.co.uk
 * Tm_T is feeling older every day
<manchicken> Riddell: My first brown ale is going to be called "Badger Brown"
<manchicken> Tm_T: Noisy is okay.  I'm just not interested in boring.
<manchicken> Enough of life is already boring.
<Tm_T> manchicken: hehe
<manchicken> I still can't believe I got up at 4:30 this morning.
<manchicken> It's gotta be this stupid thunder storm.
<Tm_T> manchicken: oh, get used to it
<Tm_T> manchicken: and 2 hour sleeps tops
<manchicken> Something wrong with a thunderstorm in January.
<manchicken> Tm_T: That doesn't sound too bad.
<manchicken> I'll just sleep like the baby.
<manchicken> Lots of naps :)
<Tm_T> unless babies have changed dramatically since 20's
<manchicken> 20s?
<Tm_T> yes
<manchicken> 1920s?
<Tm_T> yes
<manchicken> You had a baby in the 1920s?
<Tm_T> yes
<manchicken> Wow.
<manchicken> I didn't know that about you.
<manchicken> Doesn't that put you in your 90s?
<Tm_T> more like 110
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Are you serious?
<Tm_T> I'm very serious about this, in some weird way
<Tm_T> to be honest, no, I don't have kids on my own, yet
<Tm_T> manchicken: I just often feel like I did born 1895
<Tm_T> and why not
<Tm_T> nothing wrong in that year, really
<manchicken> heh
<Tm_T> half-rotten body and all, so, why not
<Tm_T> Emmett Chapman - Lotus on Irish Streams
<manchicken> And I'm sure that by 1895 you mean 1983 :)
<Tm_T> actually no
<Tm_T> by 1895 I mean 1895
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I've gotta find some interesting beer recipes.
<Tm_T> manchicken: oh, I know some "interesting" indeed
<manchicken> Okay, interesting and good.
<Tm_T> =)
<manchicken> My first batch is going to be an English brown ale.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> mmmmh, I have to go, will catch you later ->
<manchicken> But I can't brew until after the baby comes or I might not get it into bottles on time.
<mhb> Tm_T: well hello to the 21st century, where all backends are Qt- or GTK- dependent and everythin is connected via DBUS.
<apachelogger__> Riddell: thanks for the backport :)
 * stdin pokes someone to look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/181106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181106 in kdeutils "KGPG requires Konsole" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jjesse> morning :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: What's the point?
<stdin> DaSkreech: because it will need konqueror on gnome too
<DaSkreech> stdin: Oh sorry I was asking what's the benefit of installin kgpg on Gnome
<stdin> did i say konqueror, I meant konsole
<stdin> maybe because whatever gnome uses isn't as good? I don't know
<DaSkreech> And KGPG doesn't really need Konsole I'll assume
<stdin> it doesn't need it, but it does on gnome...
<DaSkreech> So if you remove Konsole on KDE and install KGPG it doesn't ask for it?
<stdin> it looks in the kde settings for which terminal emulator to use and falls back to konsole, but gnome users don't have kde settings
 * Hobbsee notes it should look in /etc/alternatives then
<stdin> all kgpg depends on is kdelibs (and so Qt3) and gnupg
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Question. Since we are shipping Dolphin will we still need to patch Konqueror?
<Hobbsee> erm...good questoin
<Hobbsee> i suspect we can if we wish
<Jucato> patch how/why?
<Jucato> btw, hi! :)
 * DaSkreech hugs Jucato
<Jucato> stdin: my kde4 goto guy, does clicking on Dolphin from the K Menu or kickoff launch 2 Dolphin windows, one opening to ~/KDE and one to ~/4.. neither of which exists?
 * DaSkreech ponders having a konqueror-virgin package
<Jucato> the correct (politically correct) term would be "vanilla" :)
 * stdin starts kde4 and checks
<Jucato> stdin: even in kde3
<Jucato> I mean, launching Dolphin 4 from KDE 3 K Menu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: how is your wizardry ?
<Jucato> in what? (but the answer will always be "poor")
<stdin> Jucato: confirmed in kde3
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Sourcemage
<Jucato> ah magery...
<Jucato> er.. magecraft :P
<stdin> and now kde4 too
<Jucato> doing fine... still finding a way to strike a harmonious balance between it and Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> stdin: wonder what happens :/
<DaSkreech> Jucato: They are source based right?
<stdin> I have no clue :p
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Ah so getting KDE4 isn't an issue?
<Jucato> stdin: perhaps a hardcoded $HOME setting for Dolphin
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well that depends.. it still uses some form of packaging system (like portage)... but so far until last week, I've always built from svn
<stdin> I'll have to have a look, but running dolphin from krunner works fine
<Jucato> ah then more hm....
<DaSkreech> Maybe they pass an argument to it from the menu?
<jjesse> awesome everyone i'm supposed to be training at tthis client has called in sick
<jjesse> going to be a fun day
<Jucato> I tried to check the menu entry.. nothing suspicious...
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Wear a sars mask
<Jucato> well, if they've called in sick, they're probably absent.. :)
<Jucato> still, prevention is the best cure..
<Jucato> or some shyte like that :D
<jjesse> they are absent
<jjesse> which makes my day even better
<stdin> Jucato: I see why it's opening 2 windows now :)
<Jucato> oh why? :)
<stdin> Exec=dolphin-kde4 %i -caption "%c"  where %c = "Dolphin KDE 4", but the wrapper scripts doesn't preserve the quotes
<Jucato> oh...
<stdin> at least, I think ;)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: are you paid to lecture or paid to teach?
<jjesse> paid to teach, software trainer
<Jucato> so the caption becomes Dolphin, and KDE and 4 become arguments...
<stdin> seems that way to me
<jjesse> DaSkreech: so when the students aren't here, the client is still paying for the whole week of training
<jjesse> DaSkreech: so i get paid to do nothing all day :)
<Jucato> perfect chance to do some Kubuntu love :)
<Jucato> loving*
<DaSkreech> jjesse: You get paid to lecture then :)
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yeah i guess you could say i get paid to lecture
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I used to know a lecturer who would turn up for class and just start. Empty classroom didn't matter. He was paid to lecture during a certain time. Not to teach
<jjesse> Jucato: hopefully i can get some kubuntu love :)
<stdin> Jucato: actually it seems dolphin totally ignores -caption all together, then just takes everything but the 1st word as an argument, even when in quotes
<DaSkreech> stdin: bug?
<stdin> seems like it
<stdin> and removing "-caption %c" from the .desktop fixes the multiple opens
<Jucato> stdin: try --caption?
<stdin> same result
<Jucato> must really be a bug :/
<stdin> hmm, other kde4 apps seem only to take the 1st word as the caption too, eg: kwrite-kde4 -caption "KKwrite KDE 4"    set's the caption to "KKwrite" and tries to open "KDE" and "4"
 * DaSkreech pushes stdin into #kde4-devel
<stdin> DaSkreech: I'm just collecting some info to do just that :)
<Jucato> stdin: does using single quotes make a diff?
<stdin> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> stdin: hm.. my -caption doesn't seem to work at all...
<stdin> not on dolphin, but it works (for me) on konqueror
<Jucato> oh wait, using the wrong binaries :P
<Jucato> hm.. why do I have a dolphin in /usr/lib/kde4 and a dolphin-kde4... hm...
<stdin> because dolphin-kde4 is a wrapper script?
<Jucato> oh...
 * Jucato didn't know
<Jucato> I'm confused about $KDEHOME in there...
<stdin> why?
<Jucato> doesn't the patch to kdelibs4 take care of setting the $KDEHOME for kde4 apps?
<Jucato> (patch from Debian)
<stdin> doesn't hurt to set it anyway
<Jucato> anyway, the script does set the other env vars...
<Jucato> stdin: that was.. um.. :/
<stdin> I sooo wanted it to be their fault for once :p
<Jucato> too bad :)
<Jucato> me too :)
<Jucato> just for once...just for once!!!
<stdin> "sed -i 's/\\\$\$\@/\\"\\$$@\\"/g' debian/rules" should fix it: \$$@ -> \"\$$@\"
 * stdin makes debdiffs
<Jucato> aaah! gotta love sed :)
<stdin> my \ is beginning to get worn out :p
<DaSkreech> Jucato, stdin: they have been doing this a lot longer than we have. Learn from them while you can!
 * Jucato doesn't want to learn anymore... :(
 * stdin is too busy making debdiffs to learn anything
 * Jucato is too busy procrastinating to type anyth
 * DaSkreech is too busy typing to typ.. umm think
<stdin> and now I have another bug: kfmclient-kde4, kfmclient-kde4, oh where for art thou kfmclient-kde4?
<Jucato> deprecated?
<Jucato> ah perhaps no wrapper script?
<stdin> should be a wrapper script in /usr/bin, but it's not being created and so breaking url handling in kde3
<yuriy> same problem here
 * stdin pokes Riddell with some debdiffs http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/
<stdin> or anyone who can upload them
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No sleep for you?
<Jucato> still typing a year end review :)
<Riddell> stdin: I'll add those to the 4.0 uploads
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Do we still need to patch Konqueror since we are shipping dolphin ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: patch for what?
<Jucato> (same question I asked earlier :P)
<DaSkreech> Menus etc to Kubuntuize it
<Riddell> we still use konqueror
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> but do we need to patch it
<Riddell> and most of the changes we make are in 4.0 anyway
<Riddell> yes, default konqueror is horrific
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is it possible to have a konqueror-vanilla package for those who like horror shows ?
<Jucato> default konqueror 4 as a file manager is terrible... :(
<stdin> konqueror in kde4 uses the dolphin kpart
<DaSkreech> Yes I know
 * DaSkreech sighs
<Jucato> stdin: yes... but annoyingly, you have to use Dolphin to configure settings for Konqueror too... in some cases
<stdin> you have to use konqueror in kde3 to configure some d3lphin settings, like if it opens directories or not ;)
<Jucato> that's a system settings problem :)
<Jucato> besides, we all know how d3lphin is :P
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<DaSkreech> >_>
<Jucato> -_-
<stdin> I wonder if I can find out why kfmclient-kde4 wasn't made now...
<Riddell> DaSkreech: remove kubuntu-default-settings
<DaSkreech> Riddell: how many apps does that affect?
 * DaSkreech will go find out
<DaSkreech> Right after this meeting ;0
<DaSkreech> :0)
<stdin> Riddell: if you could also add "usr/bin/kfmclient-kde4" to debian/konqueror-kde4.install in kdebase-kde4 what would fix some breakage
<Riddell> stdin: ok
<yuriy> stdin: gonna apply that fix to ppa?
<stdin> yuriy: thinking about it ;)
<Riddell> yuriy: which fix?
<stdin> the small fix the debdiffs provided, I'm wondering if it's worth it
<Riddell> stdin: I'd just wait for the 4.0 packages
<stdin> that's what I'm thinking too
<stdin> seems like a lot of work, and bandwidth would be wasted, if I did
<yuriy> i meant the kfmclient fix
<Riddell> same thing
<Riddell> who wants fame and fortune by submitting a paragraph to dot.kde.org pointing at this? http://drowstar.blogspot.com/2008/01/first-look-at-unreleased-kde400-with.html
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Digg beat you to it :)
<stdin> that's
<Riddell> nobody reads digg (well I've tried and never found it remotely useful), dot news on the other hand is always popular
<stdin> ignore me
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> They have been having slobbering wars over KDE 4 in the past three weeks
<jjesse> is that article really "first look"  i mean lots of people have been using kde4 from svn for a while
<Riddell> jjesse: first look at 4.0
<Riddell> 4.0.0 rather
<jjesse> well can't you just compile from branches/4.0 and it will be "first look"
<Riddell> well yes, that's what he did
<Riddell> and now I need someone to submit the story to the dot
<jjesse> how do you do that?
<Riddell> ah hah, a volunteer!
<Riddell> jjesse: http://dot.kde.org/addPostingForm
<toma> ;-)
<jjesse> bored at work
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/1199623673/ is the general format to follow
<jjesse> hrm what subject?
<Riddell> jjesse: well the blog link I gave above
<coreymon> Riddell: hey! im back!
 * Riddell high fives coreymon 
<jjesse> quick everyone leave
<coreymon> :P
<coreymon> anyone here miss me while i was gone?
<Riddell> we can stop wearing black now
<coreymon> lol
<jjesse> ok posted
<jjesse> why are Jucato's post so stinking long to read
<DaSkreech> jjesse: power of the blont!
<jjesse> my eyese glaze over halfway through
<Riddell> jjesse: this read ok? http://dot.kde.org/1199816659/
<jjesse> yeah it does
<jjesse> bett ther what i wrote :)
<Riddell> well it is what you wrote, just edited
<Riddell> I wonder if anyone will join that irc channel
<jjesse> which irc hcannel?
<Riddell> the one in the story :)
<stdin> #kde4-release-party
<ScottK> Do I get tabs in Dolphin in KDE4?
<jjesse> if you want?
<ScottK> But not by default then?
<jjesse> don't listen to me :)  i don't know anything
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Sure. It's an easy recode and recompile away
<ScottK> That's a no then.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> wise man
<DaSkreech> seele: ping
<seele> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> seele: are you familiar with the KDE HIG?
<seele> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> or PIG
<bigon> is it normal that I get -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps when building decibel?
<DaSkreech> or HUG
<seele> i wrote part of it
<DaSkreech>  :)
<seele> what is HUG?
<DaSkreech> seele: is there anything in there about accelarator keys ?
<DaSkreech> HUman User Guidelines ?
<DaSkreech> Or you know ...
<seele> DaSkreech: maybe.. is the wiki up?
 * DaSkreech hugs seele
<DaSkreech> Dunno it was down the other day
<seele> http://wiki.openusability.org/guidelines/index.php/Design_and_Layout:Controls:Shortcuts
<seele> only looks like some of it though
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> So nothing about tabs?
<stdin> bigon: how are you building it?
<bigon> in a pbuilder
<seele> DaSkreech: might be in the tabs section
<bigon> so dbus .service files get installed in /usr/share/kde4/apps
<bigon> ..dbus/
<DaSkreech> seele: Nope looked there
<seele> DaSkreech: are you looking for something in particular?
<stdin> if it's a kde4 app built with our kde.mk
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm kinda annoyed by apps having multiple ways of switching tabs
<bigon> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11216622/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.decibel_0.5.0%2Bsvn737972-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> bigon: it's specific in debian/cdbs/kde.mk, so yes
<seele> ah
<DaSkreech> I don't mind being able to change them but have some consistency at least
<DaSkreech> And Konqueror's bug where it hops between two sets of keys for tabs is just as bad
<DaSkreech> I'm going to file a bug against Kopete4 but I wanted a reference
<DaSkreech> seele: is there a #kde-usabilty ?
<seele> DaSkreech: yes, but i dont know who all is in it
<seele> i guess i should be in there, lol
<bigon> Riddell: oh yes I see, but thats odd because when build on debian buildd the files get installed in the correct location
<seele> there are people in #openusability but it's pretty quiet unfortunately
<seele> ellen and i both got busy around the same time and the project kind of fluttered
 * DaSkreech pictures fluttering usabilty parks
<Riddell> bigon: mm, this is odd indeed
<Riddell> hunger_t_: don't suppose you know why that might be?
<Riddell> oh, decibel uses kdelibs
<DaSkreech> It's a pillar isn't it?
<DaSkreech> seele: So don't count on a consistent interface for dealing with tabs?
<seele> DaSkreech: the problem is no one's fully looked in to it
<DaSkreech> that's fine
<seele> DaSkreech: i imagine tabs are used in all kinds of different contexts, so i cant immediately say there should be a single way of handling them, that's all
<DaSkreech> who should I poke to start it rolling
<seele> sigh, probably me
<seele> ellen maybe, if she is not too busy anymore
<seele> but i doubt that because she manages the season of usability which is coming up
<DaSkreech> Yeah I saw that. Great idea
<seele> maybe you could propose some parts of the HIG to research and complete for the season of usability
<seele> she will probably make an announcement when projects can submit ideas
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<DaSkreech> I'll try make some notes
<seele> cool
<seele> sorry i couldnt be more help
<DaSkreech> no that's helpful enough
<DaSkreech> To the blontmobile!!!
<bigon> Riddell: what that mean?
<Riddell> bigon: our kdelibs is installed to a different location than in debian, but I don't see why that should change anything
<Riddell> since it's changing the data dir
<jackcy> Well, I'm trying to create a config dialog for a pykde4 application. after reading through the docs and api pages the syntax must be something like this after creating a KConfigSkeleton
<Riddell> bigon: lets wait and see if hunger_t_ has any ideas, he's into decibel
<jackcy> but when i create the dialog with dlg = KConfigDialog(self, "Settings", self.config) and dlg.addPage(???, i18n("General") ) it does not work because I do not know how to create a new item as described in the original documentation: dialog->addPage(new General(0, "General"), i18n("General") );
<Riddell> jackcy: got some sample code we can run?
<jackcy> I uploaded the current snapshot to  wget www.liedler.at/klxdvdrip/tmp/klxdvdrip-0.02.tar.gz
<ScottK> Riddell: http://drowstar.blogspot.com/2008/01/first-look-at-unreleased-kde400-with.html is linked in Groklaw's news section.
<jackcy> sorry, forgot: working on pykde4 executable klxdvdrip.py - not the old test version.
<Riddell> jackcy: I get *** glibc detected *** python: malloc(): memory corruption
<Riddell> caused by the self.config.readConfig() line
<Riddell> jackcy: why are you creating your own kconfig anyway?
<jackcy> ok, when I delete it, the app is executable. Are config dialogs generated automatically as I interpete it out of the api docs?
<jackcy> i wanted to autocreate one, but do not know how to call this dialog.
<jackcy>  dialog->addPage(new General(0, "General"), i18n("General") );
<jackcy> this is all info i have but how to translate it into python
<jackcy> In the python-kde4-doc there is talk about pykdedocs but they are not installed out of "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ gutsy main". I think this would help me learning how to code. Anybody an idea where to find pykdedocs?
<Riddell> jackcy: they're in python-kde4-doc
<jackcy> Then I'll digg there. Yesterday it was either too late or i digged to deep 'cause i landed in the c++ class references.
<jackcy> Thanks anyway and sorry to bother you.
<alleeHardy> Hmm, fonts of  hardy ubiquity are much worser compared to KDE fonts: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/snapshot1.png
<Riddell> jackcy: does klxdvdrip.kcfg_ compile for you?
<jackcy> that file was a try to autogenerate the config dialog after i read the tutorials. but i could not get it to work with it, so i renamed it.
<Riddell> jackcy: I think it needs a .kcfg file
<Riddell> jackcy: but in a c++ app that gets compiled to c++, I don't know if it would work at all in pykde
<Riddell> \sh_away: ping, any ideas?
<jackcy> ok, so i think i will make the dialog by hand. at the moment there will only be about 10 options.
<Riddell> jackcy: as I remember we added kconfig XT support to pykde for python-kde3 in kubuntu
<Riddell> so I don't know if it'll work in python-kde4
<Riddell> jackcy: the place to ask would be on the kdebindings list https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-bindings
<_StefanS_> Jucato: oh my gawd your blog posts are long :)
<Riddell> jackcy: or maybe this one better http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/mailman/listinfo/pyqt
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: philosophy uni sudent thoughts ;)
<jackcy> And there I will go - thanks a lot!
<_StefanS_> probably ;)
<yuriy> ubuntu email still not working.. am i missing something?
<Riddell> yuriy: ask on #canonical-sysadmin
<yuriy> also mornfall hasn't been around again for a few days and darcs is hanging on me :-\
<Riddell> yuriy: he's on #kde-devel
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there a list of agreed changes due for kubuntu hardy ? (on wiki.ubuntu.org or something?)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks
<mornfall> yuriy: What's up?
<mornfall> I have been quite busy this week, two exams yesterday, one tomorrow and a fair bit of job stuff today...
<mornfall> have been and will be, anyway
<mornfall> And need to do some administrative over the weekend.
<mornfall> But ask away : - ).
<DaSkreech> Hi mornfall
<yuriy> mornfall: well, good luck with  your exams!
<yuriy> have you had a chance to look at/apply my patches?
<yuriy> i was trying to pull your latest change and merge it myself, but darcs hangs on "diffing dir"
<mornfall> yuriy: Yes, we are having a conflict fight. I will resolve and re-record the changes myself, you should then unpull your patches and pull mine.
<mornfall> (darcs 2 fixes that, but it's not stable yet)
<yuriy> hmm ok so i'll wait
<mornfall> Anyhow, conflict fight is bad regardless of darcs crashing.
<mornfall> or spinning or whatever
<mornfall> Probably 1 thing though...
<mornfall> The comments you have added, I am not sure I see their value over what is already in the method name and parameters.
<mornfall> I dislike redundant comments, because they *will* get out of date and they will be more confusing than useful. Or at least that is what tends to happen to me...
<mornfall> /** Returns the string to be displayed for the given status */
<mornfall>      QString statusString( PackageState s ) const {
<mornfall> If I read the declaration, I already know everything that the comment says... Or am I wrong on that account?
<yuriy> ok i might delete the overly obvious ones later. i find that any kind of description to make code faster to understand
<yuriy> s/to make/makes
<mornfall> I am not sure. But I usually get frustrated when reading comments that just duplicate what is plainly written in code, since they slow me down understanding code...
<yuriy> kk, i'll refrain from those
<DaSkreech> yuriy: self documentating coode is good
<mornfall> Inside code: explain *why* something is done the way it is, not what is done (that is what code says).
<mornfall> In declarations: explain what the method does, if it is not obvious. However, think about fixing a method that does something that is not obvious.
<mornfall> (Rename, split, ...)
<mornfall> That is what I am trying to do.
<yuriy> ok
<mornfall> Near classes, explanation makes oftentimes more sense, since they tend to be more complex than individual methods.
<mornfall> Say MultiEditorBuddy could use a comment, however it could also use fixing to work better (eg. handling some keyboard shortcuts).
<mornfall> I used to use left/right cursor arrows to expand/retract current item.
<mornfall> It would also make sense to document how ExtendingEditorBuddy works and how is the constructor supposed to work. (Those are things that are probably not-so-obvious).
<mornfall> (Ie. that you pass a view and delegate, and that the constructor will tell the view to use the delegate, so you don't call setItemDelegate on the view manually, and that you don't need to delete the Buddy, since it will be destroyed with the view automatically).
<mornfall> These are also things that are fairly unlikely to change very soon.
<mornfall> (Well, just an inspiration if you are in a mood to add comments).
<yuriy> ok. i'll probably wait for you to merge stuff before further work though
<mornfall> Ok, I'll better do that right away.
<yuriy> well, exams first : )
<yuriy> oh i think the motivation behind the "return string to be displayed" comment was that i didn't think it was obvious that it was the string used to display on screen, esp. since they weren't i18n'ed at the time
<mornfall> True, but the i18n stuff should be fixed and it should be clear now. Hopefully, anyway.
<mornfall> Exams can wait a little ; - ).
<nixternal> howdy all
<nixternal> just a couple more extragear packages to go
<mornfall> yuriy: Hm. With setCurrentIndex( 1 ), did the view work as expected? Since for me, it selects the right item but does not display the widget...
<mornfall> Ah, you did a fix in there as well.
<iRon> Wow! My keyboard layout fixed at last on Hardy. Problem was solved by removing xserver-xorg-input-evdev..
<DaSkreech> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hiya DaSkreech
<nixternal> so are you flying through chicago in a couple of weeks?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: We will have  hardy packages in three days?
<nixternal> we should have them sooner
<DaSkreech> nixternal: If I can get another 50 dollars :)
<DaSkreech> Is there a kubuntu4-desktop ?
<DaSkreech>  Or kde4 ?
<nixternal> oh man, if you haven't ordered your tickets yet, the price has more than likely gone up already
<nixternal> dunno, Riddell would know better on that than I would
<mornfall> yuriy: Now, can you try: mv adept-3 adept-3_bak, darcs get adept-3_bak adept-3, cd adept-3, darcs unpull --match '(author yuriy)' [answer y to all changes]; darcs pull http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3
<mornfall> yuriy: ?
<yuriy> ok i'll try
<mornfall> yuriy: I have tried to reconstruct most of your changes, sans the comments (although it may bee worth reinstating some of them).
<mornfall> yuriy: I have also omitted disabling the unimplemented tabs. No idea what is best, but I guess I want to keep them like this for now. When we think out the interaction, it can be implemented...
<DaSkreech> I'm off
<mornfall> (I probably prefer to put helpful hints there (what the user should do to make them useful) instead of disabling them.)
<yuriy> ah ok
<nixternal> libqt4-sql covers what used to be libqt3-mt-sqlite correct?
<yuriy> ok unpulling with verbose and it's on diffing dir again. let's see if it works
<mornfall> It may take a little while, but should work.
<yuriy> yep, there it goes
<mornfall> Ahum.
<yuriy> oh most of those patches weren't even showing up before
<yuriy> ok thanks
<mornfall> Pull again.
<mornfall> Well, they should be what I have done in the last ~hour.
<mornfall> You can check with the timestamps (whether they are the new ones or some older ones).
<allee> Riddell: can you sync libkdcraw_0.1.3-1 from debian unstable?   (uses dcraw-8.81)    Or do I have to use a formal SYNC request on launchpad already?
<mornfall> (say darcs changes --last 10)
<Lure> allee: you need formal sync req, as it is used for track record
<Lure> allee: but can be short
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> allee: and Riddell can do both approval as well as sync it (great to have archive powers here) ;-)
<allee> Lure:  I know :)
<jpatrick> Lure: ah, I thought you meant you were part of ubuntu-archive now ;)
<Riddell> allee: a quick bug report is appreciated
<nixternal> Riddell: do you still want an extragear-plasma debdiff or should I just upload?
<Riddell> nixternal: give me a debdiff and I can upload at the appropriate time
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/plasma.debdiff
<nixternal> there you go
<Riddell> thanks
<nixternal> no prob
<nixternal> one more to go and then do vorian's packages if they are good to go
<jpatrick> massive source changes (?)
<nixternal> between 3.98 and 4.0 with plasma? oh ya
<allee> Lure: what's a quick report.    upstream and debian changelog + reason why to sync?
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, a diff -urN of the debian dirs would be better
<nixternal> Riddell: roger
<nixternal> Riddell: honestly, just uupdate -u the new tarball because there aren't any debian changes except for changelog
<Riddell> nixternal: ok, thanks
<Riddell> (not that I've ever used uupdate, but I get the idea :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> uupdate -u is much easier at updating packages imho and typically works every time
<Riddell> what's the advantage compared to just copying the debian directory over and dch -i ?
<nixternal> it will test the patches and what not, which is what I like
<nixternal> if a patch doesn't work correctly it will let you know
<nixternal> plus it was a couple commands shorter :p
<nixternal> cd dir_of_old_pkg/ && uupdate -u ../new_pkg_tarball
<Riddell> ah hah, a sensible posting on kubuntu-users (moaning about stupid K names)
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> allee: synced
<allee> Riddell: thx
<nixternal> was it ever an inside joke to name apps with a K? I always thought that developers of each application just did it for ammusement back then? wonder what he will say when he realises that KDE 4 doesn't follow the old school way
<allee> Riddell: as eventually my hardy laptop is now ready:   Any quick job/test for the next hour?
<nixternal> I can't ever remember the mailing lists in 1996/1997 that said "hey, name your apps with a K in them"
 * hunger thinks that stupid-k rule is pretty konvenient.
<nixternal> guess what I am trying to say is that it was never a KDE decision, it was something people just started doing
<Riddell> yes lazyness
<nixternal> I like it honestly
<Riddell> ah hunger, we were wondering if you knew why decibel breaks in kubuntu
<nixternal> and it isn't like KDE is the only one to do it, there are Gnome apps that hint with the *g* just the same
<hunger> Riddell: The name was decided on by the kde marketing team.
<Riddell> hunger: and a very good name it is too, but it's the compile I was worried about
<hunger> Riddell: Oh, dunno. Got the report, but was under the impression that it was due to some dependency?
<Riddell> allee: work out why decibel compile breaks in kubuntu :)
<hunger> Riddell: It did not build in a kde4 env for a while, but I did fix that several weeks ago.
<Riddell> de.basyskom.simpleclient.textchannel.component installs to a different place
<hunger> So I hope that is not the problem you are seeing:-)
<Riddell> hunger: do you know what decides where that gets installed?
<Riddell> DESTINATION ${COMPONENT_SEARCH_DIR}
<Riddell> something different about that destination
<hunger> Hmm... let me check...
<Riddell> it's DATA_INSTALL_DIR in the top level CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> and that is set to "share" with FORCE in the line above in that CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> but presumably it doesn't get forced
<hunger> It should go into share/Decibel/componets.
<Riddell> SET(MAYOR_VERSION "0")  that looks like a typo
<allee> Riddell: URL for the sources?
<hunger> Are the other component files installed properly?
<Riddell> allee: deb:decibel
<Riddell> hunger: no, same issue
<hunger> Let me check...
<hunger> They do get installed properly for me.
<Riddell> hunger: everything gets installed to usr/share/kde4/apps/ when it should be usr/share/
<Riddell> and we do set -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps so fair enough
<Riddell> but why is it different between us and debian??
<hunger> Riddell: Just fixed MAYOR:-)
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks for the hint. My spelling sucks!
<hunger> I am mostly working without KDE4 when developing decibel. Maybe the KDE stuff breaks things.
 * hunger checks.
 * hunger wonders whether there is a CMake debugger somewhere.
<blizzzek> bye
<hunger> Riddell: I removed all the FORCE from the main CMakeLists.txt. That seems to fix your issue.
<hunger> I'll commit that change after making sure stuff still installs fine for me with it;-)
<Riddell> hunger: hmm, really, even if -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps is still used?
<hunger> Riddell: If that is used the component stuff gets installed beneath that directory (in Decibel/componets iirc). Is that what you want?
<Riddell> hunger: I don't think so, I think we just want it in /usr/share
<Riddell> hunger: but the issue is that both debian and kubuntu use -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps but it only takes effect in Kubuntu
<Riddell> which is crazy
<hunger> Can you add -DCOMPONENT_SEARCH_DIR=/usr/share/Decibel/componets? That should work after the force is removed.
<bigon> there is another odd thing with decibel on debian de.basyskom.minigui.service is installed not on ubuntu
<bigon> (according to http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11216622/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.decibel_0.5.0%2Bsvn737972-2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and http://experimental.debian.net/fetch.php?&pkg=decibel&ver=0.5.0%2Bsvn737972-2&arch=powerpc&stamp=1195781792&file=log&as=raw)
<hunger> Maybe I should just rename DATA_INSTALL_DIR...
<hunger> That might conflict with something used by KDE.
<hunger> bigon: The minigui is build only if KDE4 is found.
<bigon> same thing for the .desktop file btw
<bigon> couldn't be a missing dependency that cause this path issue?
<Riddell> ok, that makes sense, KDE 4 won't be found since it's hidden in /usr/lib/kde4/
<Riddell> hunger: should we just install decibel to the same place as kde 4?
<hunger> decibel does not require kde4, so the build system will not error out when it is not there. It will just skip some of the gui stuff.
<hunger> s/some/all/;-)
<bigon> doesn't some install path redefined in kde specific files? (/me know nothing about kde and cmake) :o
<hunger> bigon: I think that is exactly what is happening.
<Riddell> bigon: yes they will be, and we install kde 4 to a different location from debian (/usr/lib/kde4/) but it seems strange that /usr/share/kde4/apps is used since it's not where we put kde 4
<Riddell> but it must be something to do with that
<hunger> My guess is that one of the kde4 cmake magic files interferes. I try not to use anything not defined in my CMakeLists.txt files since I want decibel to build without kde4, but maybe some of my vars are getting overwritten.
 * hunger has to log out soon. KDE3 in hardy is not the most stable here:-(
<hunger> kded keeps running amok and I end up having to kill it occassionally. Unfortunately some apps no longer work properly afterwards,
<allee_> Riddell: why is /usr/share/kde4/apps strange?  It´s in debian/cdbs/kde.mk of decibel
<bigon> so how to tell decibel to look for kde4 in the ubuntu kde path?
<hunger> bigou: Feed it a FindKDE4 that knows what to do:-) It should get installed along with KDE4 afaik.
<Riddell> allee_: yes, but it doesn't affect Debian
<hunger> BRB
<hunger> kmail just blocks here... is that a known problem in hardy?
<hunger> kded eats 99% of my CPU right after logging in. I guess that is what blocks kmail.
<hunger> It asks for the kwallet passphrase and then nothing happens any more. kwalletmanager will not start either.
<hunger> Any ideas?
<bigon> there is a /usr/share/cmake-2.4/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake
<bigon> so it should be found by cmake
<Riddell> bigon: it probably still needs to know about the funny location we put kde 4 into
<yuriy> bigon: for cmake you need -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/lib/kde4
<bigon> ok there is a #DEB_CMAKE_PREFIX = /usr/lib/kde4 I will try with commenting it out
<yuriy> i don't know how that translates to packaging stuff
<yuriy> s/DIR/PREFIX
<hunger> kdewalletmanager starts after killing kded (with SIGKILL), but it does not find any wallet anymore.
<allee_> i´m a bit confused about the CMakeLists.txt.  It looks like it tries to mimic configure --prefix=/usr  but does everything itself.  There must be a cmake template that has done this
 * allee_ shudders  SO_VERSION = VERSION
<bigon> great it even worse
<bigon> in fact no, it find kde4 now
<bigon> -- Installing /tmp/buildd/decibel-0.5.0+svn737972/debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/services/de.basyskom.decibel.log.service
<hunger> Is kwallet currently broken?
<hunger> I removed ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet and kded does not run wild.
<hunger> I grabbed a copy from backups from a month ago (where stuff worked fine) and kded runs amok again.
 * hunger reboots.
<mornfall> allee_: -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX
<hunger> kded works fine till I enter my kwallet passwd. Then it eats all CPU cycles and nothing happens anymore.
<allee_> mornfall: sounds reasonable ;)
<allee_> mornfall: show do I get a list of variable?  I´ve found the command and modules lists, but not the variables :(
<mornfall> allee_: Dunno. Try running ccmake instead of cmake.
<mornfall> allee_: or cmake -L -N
<bigon> :'(
 * hunger goes to bed. Maybe kded will finish whatever it does till tomorrow morning... and maybe kwallet will work again then.
<bigon> when setting -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 -- Installing /tmp/buildd/decibel-0.5.0+svn737972/debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/share/dbus-1/services/de.basyskom.decibel.log.service
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-09
<allee_> bigon: should it go to /usr/share/dbus-1/services  so dbus find it?
<bigon> yep
<allee_> aka /usr/share/dbus-1/services
<allee_> for kde specific files one needs to tweak the prefix but only for them
<hunger> Good night.
<allee_> hunger: nite
<bigon> even files in bin/
<bigon> .
<bigon> ?
<alleeHardy> stuff in bin/   depends only on qt libs  so /usr/bin should be okay IMHO
<alleeHardy> s/only qt/not on kde/
<bigon> mmm
<bigon> http://experimental.debian.net/fetch.php?&pkg=decibel&ver=0.5.0%2Bsvn737972-2&arch=powerpc&stamp=1195781792&file=log&as=raw
<bigon> the build log of decibel on debian
<nixternal> ppc
<nixternal> http://experimental.debian.net/build.php?arch=&pkg=decibel
<nixternal> that is for all
 * bigon surrender
<bigon> could someone else fix the FTBFS of decibel?
<Riddell> mornfall: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Perl+Qt4?content=69747 (!)
<mornfall> Riddell: Doesn't really seem to be compatible with perl-qt3 though? It is apparently based on SWIG and not SMOKE. Dunno though. At least if it is the same one I have seen before.
 * nixternal heads out for some sush, sake, and sapporo!
 * nixternal can't spell, sushi!!! not sush :p
<Jucato> sush.... :P
<Jucato> I've never tasted sake before... is it really good as they say? :)
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> hot sake will put you on your arse..the best hacking medicine one could ask for :)
<Jucato> hahah
<DaSkreech> Hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi Das
<DaSkreech> how goes?
<Jucato> very fine... :)
<Jucato> made another new year's resolution...
<Jucato> write only short blog posts unless absolutely necessary :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
 * DaSkreech resolved not to make any resolutions
<DaSkreech> I lost :-(
<Jucato> :P
<Riddell> mornfall: right, I hadn't seen it before
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Vote!
<Jucato> hm?
<DaSkreech> Should I suck it up and do pure KDE4?
<Jucato> what do you mean by "do pure KDE4"?
<DaSkreech> Jump into KDE4 with nothing that needs KDE3 libs
<Jucato> I vote "no"
<DaSkreech> well as much as can be avoided
<DaSkreech> I'll use non KDE stuff where I can
<DaSkreech> like mplayere
<Jucato> you're going to be  using *a lot* of non-KDE stuff then :)
<DaSkreech> How much?
<DaSkreech> I'll do FF3 just cause I can't live without the extensions anyway
<Jucato> as much as the KDE 4.0 apps that don't work properly yet :)
<DaSkreech> mplayer for audio stuff
<DaSkreech> what else do I need?
<Jucato> 4.x apps I mean (including trunk)
<DaSkreech> I have centerim for IM
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> I guess irssi for IRC
 * Jucato doesn't get what's the point then...
<jjesse> Jucato: dang how long can your posts get?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: what else is missing?
<Jucato> jjesse: that's hopefully the last :)
<DaSkreech> jjesse: Is that a challenge? :-)
<jjesse> DaSkreech: man i hope not, my eyes glazed over halfway through
<Jucato> yeah... it's a year end review... but anyway.. like I said, no more long posts from me unless absolutely necessary :)
<Jucato> anyway, breakfast
<jjesse> grin just giving you a hard time
<Jucato> nah, I gave myself a hard time too...
<Jucato> but I still might do long personal blog posts, but those would probably not be in the planet (different tag, different feed :P)
 * DaSkreech steals Jucato back
<Riddell> nixternal: still no ktorrent-kde4 4.0.0
<DaSkreech> Jucato: what else do you see as detrimentally missing?
<Vorian> Riddell: I have it if you want an upload
<Riddell> nixternal: rsibreak doesn't contain the magic debian/rules kludge to add wrapper scripts in /usr/bin and /usr/share/applications
<Riddell> Vorian: does it have the magic debian/rules kludge?
<Vorian> lemme check
<Riddell> Vorian: http://pastebin.com/m671bbbc6
<Riddell> you need to change the install/ target to something suitable
<Vorian> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> Vorian: could you add that and test it compiles?
<Vorian> sure thing
<Vorian> Riddell: in the kde.mk?
<Riddell> Vorian: in debian/rules
<Vorian> duh
<Vorian> sorry
<Riddell> ideally it would go in kde.mk but I can't find a target that works for all builds
<Vorian> that makes sense
<jjesse> grgh iwhy can't i get vm to vm network communication when on wireless
<jjesse> ooo thunderstorms
<Vorian> Riddell: it built fine
<Riddell> Vorian: and you get something in usr/bin ?
<Vorian> I also have his rsibreak
<Vorian> Riddell: only usr/share and usr/lib
<Riddell> Vorian: what did you change the install rule to?
<Vorian> and usr/lib/kde4/bin
<Riddell> Vorian: I need to go to bed but you need to change that top "install/kgeography-data-kde4::" to "install/ktorrent-kde4::" or maybe just "install::" whatever works
<Riddell> debuild -nc   is your friend for working out what works
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51293/
<Vorian> Riddell: thanks for the tip :)
<Riddell> or maybe "common-post-build-indep::"
<Vorian> i'll give that a whirl
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Vote :) should I go KDE4 pure?
<Hobbsee> n oid ea;0
<DaSkreech> I want to help with Bug reports etc
<DaSkreech> I think I'll find my way into KDE3 most of the time if it annoys me
<DaSkreech> I'm sick of Gutsy freezing on me now so I'm going to hardy
<DaSkreech> but I thinking hardy && KDE4 pure :)
<coreymon77> hardy=when?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: for me or for release ?
<coreymon77> the latter
<DaSkreech> april
<coreymon77> ah
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: want to toss a vote in?
<coreymon77> i wonder whats gonna be done for I
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: for what
<DaSkreech> Should I go KDE4 pure?
<coreymon77> dunno
<coreymon77> havent tried it yet
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Gut feeling :)
<coreymon77> with my desktop box, im waiting till its stable
<DaSkreech> Yeah reasonably I should as well
<coreymon77> i sure hope that the release after hardy is gonna be lts, because pretty soon im gonna have to stop upgrading my distro on my desktop box
<coreymon77> but i want to wait for a lts for that
<Hobbsee> .....*decides not to comment*
<coreymon77> sooner or later, my computers not gonna be able to handle newer distros
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: what, i was told that hardy is not gonna be a kubuntu lts, isnt that right?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: it is not
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i know
<coreymon77> which is why im wondering if i should bother will kde4 yet at all on my desktop
<coreymon77> im wondering if it can handle it
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: it will after a while
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> whats that supposed to mean
<coreymon77> isnt the 11th stable release?
<DaSkreech> KDE and Macs drop system requirements after the first few iterations
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: my desktop is a dell box
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: from 2002
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: only my laptop is a mac
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: my mac will be able to handle it easy
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: :-)
<coreymon77> its the dell box im not sure about
<nixternal> you won't see a Kubuntu LTS possibility until 2010
<nixternal> who runs LTS anyways?
<Jucato> that is the question )
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> Riddell: haven't uploaded ktorrent-kde4.0 just yet
<Jucato> well, some individual users do... but not major rollouts of Kubuntu.. nothing Canonical can make money from :)
<Vorian> nixternal: it needs to change
<nixternal> Riddell: should every app have that magic kludge btw? this is the first I have seen it I think
<nixternal> bah, I am to drunk tonight to do it possibly :p
<Vorian> lololol
<nixternal> to much magic developer juice
<Jucato> you're two drunk? O.o
<Jucato> hm... which reminds me :)
<nixternal> ya, I went with 4 sakes and 4 sapporos
<nixternal> 8x to many
<Jucato> man! I wish I knew a place here that sold/served sake
<Vorian> nixternal: I'll send you the updated ktorrent
<Vorian> and some aspirin
<nixternal> oh jeesh, /me closes email
<nixternal> hehe
<Vorian> lol
<nixternal> no aspirin, sake and sapporo leaves you hangover free
<Vorian> werd
<nosrednaekim> #join #ronpaul
 * DaSkreech hits nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> OOPS :)
<nosrednaekim> manchicken is gonna kill me
 * manchicken stabs nosrednaekim
<nixternal> boooyah
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> who is ron paul? they don't talk about him on tv :p
<nosrednaekim> heh
<manchicken> nixternal: That's because he's an idiot.
<nixternal> is clinton whoopin' obama right now? to lazy to crawl to the tv
<nixternal> The NH primary was completed faster than my gentoo install :(
<nixternal> hahahhaha, that is from twitter
<nixternal> good stuff
<nosrednaekim> haha, yeah... clinton is winning so far as I have heard.
<nixternal> clinton and mccain win NH...Live Free or Die is their state motto, obviously they all want to die :p
<manchicken> heh
<nosrednaekim> my uncle voted Ron Paul.... I guess he is goning to live ;)
<nixternal> hah, giuliani beat paul...about time...hell manchicken could be paul :p
<nixternal> s/be/beat
<nixternal> sorry, don't want to clump you in with him
<manchicken> nixternal: I hope Fred Thompson is appropriately ashamed for having lost to a white nationalist.  He should have worked harder.
<nixternal> oh lord, i see thompson just below "write-ins"
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> he still thinks the primaries are a citcom
<manchicken> Nice.
<yuriy> under Paul you could live free AND die
<manchicken> nixternal: Where are you looking?
<nixternal> fox news
<Vorian> fox news ftw
<Vorian> !
<nixternal> everything else *.liberal is beat up by adaware :p
<manchicken> That's where I'm watching, but only because they're doing well with their reporting.
<nixternal> that's a first
<Vorian> seriously, who would vote for McCain or Huckabee?
<nixternal> I am voting for mickey mouse
<manchicken> Well, nobody else is framing in their commercials with the poll results coming in even through the commercials.
<nixternal> fox news went all espn like they do for auto racing :p
<nixternal> speaking of auto racing, 1 more month until nascar
<yuriy> Vorian: NH and iowa respectively apparently..
<Vorian> yuriy: they don't count though :)
<Vorian> ok
<Vorian> 5 or 6 delegates
<DaSkreech> nixternal: wouldn't want to front my Bro 700 dollars :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I can pay you back by Weekend
<nixternal> if I had $700 I would cut my wrists and die rich
<Jucato> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/pointers.png (intermission)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: you really are drunk :-)
<Jucato> nixternal: not before you transfer that $700 to me right? :)
<Vorian> nixternal: incoming
<Jucato> heh Vorian's recent blog post was the complete opposite of mine :)
 * Jucato should learn to write one-liner posts :/
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> yours was teh bestest tho Jucato :)
<Jucato> haha
<jjesse_> wow its crazy stormying out
<DaSkreech> Here too
<jjesse_> tornado warning
<jjesse_> wait just a tornado watch
<jjesse_> DaSkreech: where are you at?
<Jucato> 83.6F... :/
<DaSkreech> jjesse_: no where near you
<jjesse_> ah :0
 * Hobbsee comes back
<ScottK> Sounds ominous
 * Hobbsee DOOMs ScottK
<ScottK> At least I'd get some rest.
<Hobbsee> no you wouldn't.
<Hobbsee> well, depends where you get doomed too
<Tonio_> hi there
<mhb> morning
<Riddell> abend
<mhb> Riddell: abend? wo bist du denn?
<Riddell> hmm, you beat me
<mhb> Riddell: are you overseas again?
<mhb> Riddell: australia?
<Riddell> not yet
<Riddell> US next week
<mhb> ah, the forbidden land
<Riddell> yeah, I didn't give back my green immigration slip last time I was there, they may get grumpy and not let me in
<mhb> it's the UDSprint, right? Enjoy it (and support Kubuntu as much as possible)!
<Riddell> it's the KDE release event
<mhb> ah
<mhb> UDSprint elsewhere? or offline?
<mhb> it says January 24th in the schedule, so I assumed
<mhb> totally forgotten about the release event :o) anyway, good luck convincing people to try Kubuntu! Those that are not biased, that is :o)
<Riddell> hardy sprint is in London in Canonical Towers
<mhb> ah
<hunger> Any idea what might break kwallet in hardy?
<Riddell> hunger: it works for me
<mhb> hunger: well
<hunger> Riddell: I found a bugreport for feisty which describes my problem (#86168)
<mhb> hunger: .kde/ -> .kde4/ home dir might be it
<hunger> Unfortunately removing the kwalletrc which was given as a workaround there does not work for me:-(
<mhb> bug 86168
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86168 in kdelibs "kded crashes in KWallet (forgotten KMail password)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86168
<hunger> mhb: I never ran kde4 with my normal user.
<mhb> hunger: hmm, yes, I had trouble with KDE4 & kwallet, but no crashing
<mhb> this is something different
<hunger> Deleting the ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet fixes the issue. But then the passwords are gone just as they are now.
 * hunger grumbles that he can not update the bugreport in LP.
<hunger> The password is in kwallet.
<Riddell> hunger: why can't you update the bug report?
<Riddell> oh, I see
<hunger> Riddell: The sympthoms are similar to those described here: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64671
<ubotu> KDE bug 64671 in general "Kded uses 100% of the CPU on first Wallet access" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<hunger> It is supposed to have been a qt bug.
<Riddell> anyone able to test today's daily CD?  it doesn't work for me
<bddebian> Heya
<jpatrick> Riddell: who can I ask for a kubuntu-es ML?
<mhb> jpatrick: canonical admins is my guess
<jpatrick> mhb: yes, but I need someone's email to bug
<jpatrick> :)
<Jucato> mailman@lists.ubuntu.com maybe?
<mhb> well, you should request stuff at rt@admin.canonical.com
<Jucato> oh
<mhb> I don't recommend it as you're gonna wait a long time before someone takes a look at it
<mhb> a month at least
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> hi claydoh
<jpatrick> jussi01: mate, that was jono, the Community manager (or something) like that for Ubuntu
<claydoh> hi jpatrick
<jussi01> jpatrick: he should know better... :P
 * claydoh  is chatting on a 10 year old laptop from bed
<jpatrick> jussi01: and you too :p
<jussi01> LOL
 * claydoh had knee surgery yesterday
 * jussi01 goes home... too long at work...
<Jucato> claydoh: oh... chatting and chatting at the same time... how are you feeling?
<claydoh> fine actually
<Jucato> why the surgery? something happened?
<claydoh> tho this boat anchor thinlpad 770 is rather heavy
<Jucato> O.o
<claydoh> kneecap issues, tears and cycts in the cartilage
<claydoh> nothing major,  was only out for about 2 hours total
<Jucato> ouch :(
<Jucato> still a surgery :)
<claydoh> yeah needles an stuff
<claydoh> but the persistent pain ive had the past few monts/year is already gone :)
<Jucato> that's good :)
<Jucato> sKalpel...
<claydoh> they used a small scope and a small tool, very small cuts, and I have pictures of the inside of my knee lol
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> gRoss
<jpatrick> Jucato: *G*ross
<Jucato> :P
<claydoh> not really
<Jucato> it's more fun to say gRoss..or  gnome-ross
<allee> Riddell: I'm rsyning the daily-live.   Is a virtualbox install okay or should it be real hardware?
<Riddell> allee: anything thanks
<allee> Riddell: vbox: life-sys booted and install copied 50 %  data, growing  55% ...
<jpatrick> hmm, should I point jono in #kde-devel to the PPA archive?
<Artemis_Fowl> When will the KDE4 packages be available? Friday?
<jpatrick> Artemis_Fowl: when KDE4 is released
<Artemis_Fowl> The same day?
<jpatrick> most probably (I guess)
<Artemis_Fowl> nice...
 * hunger grumbles about hardy.
<hunger> aptitude crashes, kwallet is broken, gcc ICEs a lot, suspend is broken, ... really annoying.
<hunger> monotone does not work anymore either:-(
<amachu> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> allee: please report on the iso testing site
<TheInfinity> hmm
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you please process bug 181558
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181558 in gutsy-backports "Please backport kdmtheme (1.2.2-0ubuntu1) from Hardy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181558
<allee> Riddell: sorry was busy.   URL?  in wiki Testing/ISO seem to be about gutsy
<allee> ah google suggests iso.qa.u.c
<Riddell> allee: that's the one
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 12nd January 11:00 | Please test candidate CDs http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Serega> hi all
<jpatrick> Serega: /topic
<jpatrick> hi ;)
<Serega> :)
<Serega> nice topic
<Serega> as usual
<articpenguin3800> if dual boot hardy and gutsy is it ok to give hardy my /home too?
<fdoving> articpenguin3800: can be, but i won't suggest it, as newer versions of apps may upgrade the configfiles.
<articpenguin3800> ok i will just copy the /home files to the hardy partition then =)
<fdoving> i would rather recommend having a separate mountpoint for your gutsy-home.
<fdoving> yep.
<fdoving> or mount your gutsy-home to /home/username/gutsy - for example.
<articpenguin3800> or /home/john/hardy
<tlayton> anybody having problems with pidgin on hardy? i get random crashes and it doesn't show in the tray
<tlayton> i've tried both the hardy repo version (2.2) and a ppa version (2.3.1)
<tlayton> oops, forgot to mention, this is in KDE 4, doesn't happen in KDE 3
<DaSkreech> Crashes/Freezes/irreconcilable stoppages suck
<davmor2> Riddell:  which needs testing most 32bit or 64bit?
<allee> Riddell: can you kick a build of libkdcraw on hppa ia64 i386 and amd64?   IMHO that not likdcraw fault: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.    or   E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<Riddell> davmor2: everything!
<Riddell> davmor2: I did 32 bit desktop
<davmor2> :D don't know if I got that long ;)
<allee> davmor2: then 64 bit ;)
<davmor2> I'll start with 64 and move on to 32 bit alt or live as a preference?
<Riddell> I usually test live first
<davmor2> np
<Riddell> since if something is horribly broken you may not have to wipe your hard disk to find out
<davmor2> I got spare test machines now :)
<allee> ... or whatever untested at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<davmor2> allee: check out http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/subscriptions and see which have davmor2 in :)
<allee> davmor2: looks like you have too much free time ;)
<TheInfinity> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,grossbild-1064101-527737,00.html <-- wie ekelig.
<TheInfinity> arghj sorry
<TheInfinity> wrong channel ;)
<TheInfinity> here i wanted to ask if somebody tried hardy in a vm with vmware software
<TheInfinity> because i get a compile error
<TheInfinity> and this makes testing hardy more diificult ;)
<TheInfinity> and also the question if its known that kde4 is completly broken
<davmor2> allee: that's not the time killer it's burning the 22 cd images to cd-rw's that's the killer :)
<davmor2> anybody know of a cd burner that can do it in half the time please god let me know ;)
<kwwii> Riddell: did you see the mail aobut banners on ev-marketing?
<kwwii> Riddell: I assume that we want a kubuntu banner to be on display somewhere?
<davmor2> Riddell 64bit live installing seems okay on install will have a look at the live once it's finished :)
<davmor2> Riddell: spoke to soon :( I still get the message pop up saying a new medium has been detected once the hard-drive has been formatted.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I will miss Basket
<Riddell> davmor2: in virtual machine?
<Riddell> kwwii: no, I'm not on ev-marketing, what does it say?
<davmor2> no real
<davmor2> Riddell:^^ I only test on real machines :)
<smarter> does Hardy still use /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings ?
<smarter> Many users have troubles changing there wallpaper/theme since kubuntu use /etc/default/kdm.d
<smarter> (see Bug #132723 )
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132723 in kubuntu-default-settings "[gutsy] kdm use the default theme instead of the kubuntu one" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132723
<jpatrick> our theme rocks
<smarter> jpatrick: I agree, but that's not a reason to force people to use it ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: it's our distro
 * jpatrick ducks
<smarter> "KDE customization: WE KNOW BETTER THAN YOU" ^^'
<smarter> So bug #132723 is not a bug but a feature? :P
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132723 in kubuntu-default-settings "[gutsy] kdm use the default theme instead of the kubuntu one" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132723
<Riddell> smarter: there's probably a bug there, although I'm not clear what it is
<smarter> Riddell: but why do we use /etc/default/kdm.d ?
<Riddell> smarter: it lets us customise the kdm settings without editing a config file (which causes unnecessary and confusing questions when upgrading)
<Riddell> it also should allow users to make their own changes, if it doesn't that is indeed a bug
<smarter> Riddell: the kcm module to change kdm background still use kdmrc
<smarter> so if you change it here, /etc/init.d/kdm does weird things
<smarter> and people reported that kdmtheme doesn't work at all
<Riddell> it should just see that it's changed and not overwrite it
<davmor2> Riddell: why is there so much stuff in lost and found?
<smarter> Riddell: Yes but it test if the theme or the background is changed, and it assume that if you changed the background, you changed the theme
<smarter> so if you change the background you get the default ugly kde3 theme
<smarter> and it's very confusing for users
<Riddell> davmor2: xdg menu sillyness, it'll be fixable
<Riddell> smarter: that'll be a bug then :)
<davmor2> You forgot the Honest guvnor ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: everything ok in #kubuntu-es?
<jpatrick> Riddell: more or less
<jpatrick> Riddell: having my worse day as op
<jpatrick> oh, looks like something's wrong
<jpatrick> err, I'm putting +m for a while :\
<jpatrick> let things cool down for a while
<davmor2> Riddell: is Kub using pulse now? if so is there any chance of toning it down a bit by default..... It near blew my bloody ears off ;)
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's not
<davmor2> oh it's just loud then :)
<davmor2> Riddell:  most things seem to be working okay anyway install was okay and it seems a bit faster than gutsy too
<jpatrick> davmor2: you using amarok?
<Longfield> hello here. I've been a Kubuntu user for a while and with KDE4 coming, I would like to help the distro I use. I'm a Computer Engineer, and I have experience in both C++ and pyhton, and QT too (not with python bindings yet) ... where would be my help appreciated ?
<davmor2> jpatrick: no, I have but it was the system login sound that woke me up
<jpatrick> davmor2: ha right
<jpatrick> Longfield: of course!
<jpatrick> Longfield: we need help porting the apps to KDE4 right now
<Longfield> jpatrick: ok, good, maybe you could point me to something specific where I could start off ?
<jpatrick> Longfield: I'm not sure, maybe mhb can help you
<bobofett> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<bobofett> Read that page if you have not.
<bobofett> Register for Launchpad if you have not.
<bobofett> And lots of decent links there on that page I just gave you to get you started....I'm just starting with trying to help myself, but I wouldn't call myself a developer by any stretch of the imagination...Just testing and whatever I can do along the way.
<nosrednaekim> Longfield: AFAIK, the major thing is porting kde3 systemsettings modules to KDE4
<Longfield> bobofett: thanks for the pointer ...
<bobofett> hey I that's all I know too...lol The one thing I could pretend to help with...haha
<mhb> hubba wa?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: we have a new slave for you.... introducing Longfield
<mhb> hello Longfield
<Longfield> hey mhb
<mhb> Longfield: your help would be appreciated anywhere
<mhb> Longfield: we are currently very much lacking on good system configuration tools ... that means the GUIs are often too complex and there is bit rot all over them
<mhb> (those are usually written in Python, they're called Guidance configuration tools)
<Longfield> like guidance-power-manager for instance ?
<mhb> Longfield: yes and no. g-p-m was a part of the Guidance set, but KDE4 is going to have a new power manager that should be Good Enough for us to use
<mhb> sebas: ^^ how's the KDE4 power manager, by the way?
<mhb> Longfield: so guidance-power-manager is doomed to die of old age.
<Longfield> OK, but I seen what you mean in general
<mhb> Longfield: but they are tools like "mountconfig", "displayconfig" and "userconfig" that really need care
<mhb> first of all, they're not ported to Qt4 yet
<nosrednaekim> mhb: its terrible feature wise... pretty much only battery life(unless you aren't talking about the default plasmoid)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I'm talking about the g-p-m replacement sebas promised :o)
<nosrednaekim> oh.. ok
<Longfield> so one first step could be to port them to port one of them to at least qt4 ?
<sebas> mhb: No progress, other than the plasmoid
<mhb> Longfield: right
<mhb> Longfield: that's one of the tasks Kubuntu really needs,
<Longfield> good. Could you just tell me quickly where I can find some information about this Guidance set, and their codebase ?
<mhb> Longfield: the good thing is that Kubuntu is the only KDE distribution that tries hard to integrate its configuration tools into KDE upstream = so all projects can easily benefit from them
<mhb> Longfield: sure
<mhb> Longfield: the easiest way is "apt-get source kde-guidance
<mhb> "
<sebas> Longfield: svn+ssh://svn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance
<davmor2> Riddell: mystery new device window appears on 32 bit too :)
<Longfield> There are 6 guidance tools (display, mount, power, service, user and wine) and power is aimed to disappear because it should be included in KDE4, correct ?
<mhb> right
<davmor2> allee: you about still?
<davmor2> Riddell: 64bit Alt dies trying to install language files Red Screen Of Death :)
<Riddell> uh oh
<davmor2> do you want me to try without installing language packs?
<davmor2> got a feeling it is going to be a key issue
<Riddell> davmor2: are there any handy log files to say what the problem is?
<Riddell> it could just be a bad CD burn, maybe try a new CD?
<davmor2> Riddell: it was running fine to the point where it asks if you want to download language packs
<davmor2> I'll try it again and see :)
<Riddell> davmor2: what language are you installing in?
<Riddell> it shouldn't need to download anything if you're using English
<davmor2> english
<Riddell> spooky
<davmor2> just running check cd
<mhb> Riddell: are python-kde4 libraries in the Gutsy KDE4 repositories?
<mhb> or anyone
<nosrednaekim> mhb: yes
<Riddell> mhb: I think stdin put them in the ppa
<davmor2> Riddell: Disc checks out on both md5sum and running check disk
<Riddell> davmor2: a problem in d-i should affect all variants
<Riddell> davmor2: noticed any ubuntu desktop testers complaining?
<davmor2> don't think they have been tested yet.  I've not been here all day although I will be tomorrow :)
<Riddell> I didn't see any reports on isotesting
<davmor2> Riddell: there's no alt tests done yet
<davmor2> Riddell: died again this time selecting no don't download any laguages
<Riddell> so it might be a problem in whatever follows the languages bit
<Riddell> davmor2: might be worth testing an ubuntu desktop CD, see if it has the same issue
<Riddell> I'm afraid my machine is tied up just now
<davmor2> Riddell: bunch of error on Ctrl+Alt+F4.  Can't find package language-pack-en then further down it says can't find task minimal and can't find task standard
<Riddell> uh oh
<davmor2> Riddell:  I got to go unfortunately.  I can try them all tomorrow but that's another day away.
<davmor2> posted to testing to try and get someone else to try
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, thanks for your help
<davmor2> np I'll be back tomorrow morning
<Longfield> I cannot install python-kde4 under gutsy, it wants want install kdebase-runtime-bin but cannot, any clue what it is ?
<nosrednaekim> Longfield: why can't it?
<stdin> Longfield: I think it'll need rebuilding against the new kde4libs et all
<Longfield> stdin: yeah, it could be a version problem (not good version that is packaged ..)
<mhb> stdin: how soon can we expect a sane version to be in the repos?
<stdin> around when 4.0.0 is out
<mhb> stdin: thank you
<stdin> when 4.0.0 comes out it'll be easier to maintain a package like that, less of a moving target
<Longfield> thank you stdin ... I can easily understand that's it's complicated to keep all these different package versions in sync !
<allee> dav/usr/share/pycentral/python-zodb/site-packages/ZEO/mkzeoinst.pyq:jjjj:qqq
<allee> upps sorry
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-10
<corevette> will KDE4 be in alpha 3?
<Riddell> corevette: no
<jjesse> hate to ask on this channel but whats the easiest way to get my xp vm to connect to a kubntu folder via samba, no one on #kubuntu can help
<Riddell> jjesse: where are you stuck?
<jjesse> configuring hte user
<jjesse> the user that can access the folder
<Riddell> I seem to remember it's just the same users as on the machine
<Riddell> not that I've used samba much
<jjesse> i've installed samba, then in system settings i've setup the folder i want to share
<jjesse> however in windows i keep getting asked for a username/password
<Riddell> Vorian: did you change ktorrent's rules file?
<jjesse> in system settings i  click on add user and not able to add a user
<Riddell> jjesse: ug, don't use system settings for samba
<Riddell> it's broken
<jjesse> Riddell: found out that is
<stdin> try putting "security = SHARE" under "[global]" in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jjesse> thanks stdin
<nixternal> Riddell: just got the ktorrent email, freaked me out for a second...I was like "oh no, please tell me I didn't upload that accidentally"
<Riddell> I e-mailed?
<nixternal> nah, you uploaded and I got the commit email
<Riddell> I uploaded?
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> someone did
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> the email was sent to you and I
<Hobbsee> Riddell
<Riddell> nixternal: ktorrent or ktorrent-kde4?
<Hobbsee> Riddell's losing it...
<Jucato> I was beginning to think Riddell sleep-commits :)
<nixternal> ktorrent-kde4
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I forgot about KDE 3 already, sorry :p
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> nixternal: only think I see is ktorrent-kde4/3.97.0
<Riddell> thing
<nixternal> Accepted:
<nixternal>  OK: extragear-plasma_4.0.0.orig.tar.gz
<nixternal>  OK: extragear-plasma_4.0.0-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<nixternal>  OK: extragear-plasma_4.0.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<nixternal> OMG
<nixternal> I am a moron
<nixternal> I meant plasma :p
<Jucato> where's the ktorrent?
<Jucato> :D
 * nixternal goes back to sleep
<Riddell> ah, easily confused :)
<Jucato> nixternal:  you just crack me  up :)
<nixternal> ya, plasma/ktorrent, they look alike :p
<Jucato> and watching a googlee talk by the xkcd guy helps a lot in cracking me up :)
<Jucato> oo googlee :)
<nixternal> I was out today and noticed some people at Best Buy running the openSUSE KDE 4 cd on a laptop
<nixternal> I was looking for a good 4 port KVM that supports audio, widescreen, and usb
<nixternal> I almost bought that new Mac keyboard...that thing is just beautiful
<Jucato> brave soul those people...
<Jucato> souls*
<Nightrose> Jucato: seen the talk? i think that was awesome
<Riddell> meh, xkcd guy kept me up late at night when I was at AllHands
<nixternal> I have been playing with my new Mac, and I am not sold on it just yet
<nixternal> I don't see what others do I guess
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> it is a pita to tweak, it is slow
<nixternal> oh, and it reminds me of gnome
<Jucato> Nightrose: yeah :D
<Jucato> nixternal: well, GNOME is somewhat a copy of OS X.... even if de Icaza wants to copy MS... O.o
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> that was low
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOS0sV2a24 anyway if anyone wants to watch :)
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> I think I will go Mac over MS anyday now
<Hobbsee> trading one addiction for another, there
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> Jucato: what am I watching?
<nixternal> oh, I played with the N810, totally not worth it
<Jucato> Google Talk by Randall Munroe, xkcd creator
<nixternal> Samsung has one even nicer for less if you ask me
<Jucato> (not the white haired guy)
<nixternal> oh
<jjesse_> grargh... my hotel can't deal w/ my linux boot
<jjesse_> keep getting kicked off the wireless
<jjesse_> just got off the phone and they have no knwledge
<ScottK> Why should the fact that it's Linux matter?
<jjesse_> well when i'm boot into windows, it works fine
<jjesse_> when i boot into linux i can't maintain a stable connection
<jjesse_> not even handled a valid ip address
<ScottK> Are you using Network Manager?
<jjesse_> knetworkmanager
<jjesse_> but yes, i do not get internet access
<ScottK> What happens if you set your network setting to manage them manually and the do sudo sh /etc/init.d/networking start (or maybe restart)?
<jjesse_> will have to restart to linux
<ScottK> jjesse_: Should at least give you idea of where things are going wrong
<jjesse_> will do
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, now what metapackage do i install to make kde4 "just work"?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: kde4.1
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nyah.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and out of the packages that exist?
<ScottK> Oh.  You weren't specific ;-)
 * Hobbsee clubs ScottK in the head
 * ScottK is glad he wears a helmet while working
 * stdin wonders why Hobbsee is Building kde4libs 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> stdin: i'm not?
<Hobbsee> er, now which packages have to go first?
<stdin> you were according to https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Vorian> evening :)
<stdin> maybe LP auto re-queues PPA packages?
<Hobbsee> it does, but that should have been done ages ago
<Hobbsee> ooh, nice, a build queue depth
<jjesse> ScottK: i'm on for now, got RTnETLINK Ansers No Such Process when i did a /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jjesse> really slow connection
<ScottK> Did you connect via start then?
<jjesse> i configured networkmanager to manual
<ScottK> Sounds like you might want to be collecting data for a bug.
<jjesse> the internet "helpdesK" asked for my mac address
<ScottK> If Windows works, then Linux should too, so there's a bug somewhere.  It'd be good to have data on it.
<jjesse_> ok that went terribly wrong
<jjesse_> now i can't get knetworkmanager back to th automatica configuration where i can select the wireless connection
<ScottK> jjesse_: You have to edit /etc/network/interfaces back to automatic
<jjesse_> ah didn't know that
<Jucato> very few do :)
 * ScottK learned the hard way.
<Jucato> good thing for us :)
<jjesse_> still can't connect
<jjesse_> i mean i'm on for a coupple of seconds and then dropped off
<jjesse_> stupid internet
<Vorian> lol
<Vorian> that hurts
<Vorian> didn't mean to laugh
<jjesse_> seriously when i'm in windows i'm getting a 300kbps upload speed according to speedtest.net
<jjesse_> wow i think i'm getting booted in windows as well
<Vorian> I'm trying to build ligature
<Vorian> but i get this error
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51413/
<Jucato> oh ligature...
 * Jucato remembers the drama...
<Vorian> noo
<Vorian> don't tell me its drama
<Jucato> blitz (qimageblitz) is installed?
<Jucato> !find blitz
<ubotu> Found: libqimageblitz-dev, libqimageblitz4
<Vorian> hmm
<Jucato> the drama of okular vs ligature... okular won :)
<Vorian> :(
<Vorian> this is the line....
<Vorian> CMake Error: Blitz_DIR is not set.  It must be set to the directory containing BlitzConfig.cmake in order to use Blitz.
<Jucato> I don't know what happened after ligature lost the fight, if it remained maintained in extragear...
<nixternal> it is in extragear
 * Jucato waves to nixternal :D
<Vorian> aye, i have libqimageblitz-dev as a depends
<Vorian> flippin ZenWalk has it
<Vorian> kde4ligature
<Jucato> :(
 * Vorian tries: export Blitz_DIR="/usr/include/blitz/"
<nixternal> you shouldn't have to export that at all, why it isn't picking it up in pbuilder is beyond me though
<Vorian> hmmmmmm
<nixternal> Vorian: pastebin your control file
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51416/
<Vorian> nixternal: of course it's not cleaned up yet
<nixternal> libfreetype6-dev, libjpeg62-dev, libtiff4-dev, libgcc1
<nixternal> that stuff is automatically in a buildd, so you don't need to build against it I don't think
<nixternal> find_package(Blitz REQUIRED)
<nixternal> that is all that is in the CMake file
<nixternal> Msgfmt and Gettext are already part of the system, so you don't need to build-dep against them or parts of them
<Vorian> editing as we speak
<nixternal> ok, this magic foo isn't working for me
<Jucato> ah.. debian/control files :)
<Vorian> i'll try it again
<nixternal> bah, gotta add a .install file it seems for the foo
<Vorian> darn it all!
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> 1) You need to reinstall Blitz from kdesupport.
<Vorian> 2) There is an updated FindBlitz cmake module in kdelibs/cmake/modules. This
<Vorian> needs to be installed.
<Vorian> 3) You need to delete your CMake cache file in your build directory so the
<Vorian> updated FindBlitz will run.
 * nixternal pets his chroot for actually working tonight
<ScottK> nixternal: So that's what you call it?
<nixternal> hahahahah
<Vorian> BAHAHA!
<nixternal> I about shot an icecube through my nose
<Jucato> lol
<Vorian> lol
<Jucato> synchronized lol's :)
<Vorian> ^5 Jucato
<jjesse_> ok so can someone send me or pastebin me a /etc/network/interfaces file cause i've messed mine up totally
<Vorian> weird
<Vorian> jjesse_: don't know if this will help, but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51417/
<jjesse_> is there a way to recreate that file?
<Vorian> cd /etc/network/
<Vorian> nano interfaces
<jjesse_> right i now i can edit my interface file
<jjesse_> know
<Hobbsee> stdin: ze ppa world exploded.  plzfix.  kthxbye.
<jjesse> am i still connected?
<ScottK> jjesse: Yes
<stdin> Hobbsee: blame the one who's initials are "J" and "R", and I'm a fixin em :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ScottK> That or I'm a hallucination
<jjesse> lookd likr i'm connected for a brief amount of time
<Hobbsee> jjesse: you pinged out before though
<jjesse> i've been pinging out all night, my hotel internet doesn't like me connected via my linux boot
<stdin> Hobbsee: FYI, the language-packs uploaded to hardy are going to go !!KABOOM!! too
<Hobbsee> stdin: why?
<stdin> missing b-d on cdbs and quilt
 * Hobbsee sighs
<jjesse> can someone confirm a possilbe bug i found in kde-docs? open up helpcenter, go to settings->modules -> internet & network and click on Network settings
<stdin> the i386 queue is going to sore today
<jjesse> where do guys go to watch the queues?
<stdin> top left of +build
<stdin> *+builds
<Hobbsee> aw, bugger
<Hobbsee> some of this fell over
<jjesse> top left of what?
<jjesse> sorry got lost
<stdin> https://launchpad.net/+builds
 * Hobbsee rescores pimlibs
<jjesse> oh cool
<Hobbsee> oh, yuck.
<Hobbsee> stdin: you're sure that they're goign to kaboom?
<stdin> Hobbsee: have a look http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11240662/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.kde-l10n-ne_4%3A4.0.0-0ubuntu1%7Egutsy1%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<stdin> basically several of: debian/cdbs/cmake.mk:30: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> testing ftw!
<stdin> and the like
 * stdin has diffs
<Hobbsee> oh goody
<Hobbsee> stdin: where?
<stdin> just uploaded to my apache server now
<stdin> *uploading
<stdin> http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/
<Hobbsee> stdin: do you have a list of those in a line?
<Hobbsee> as in, the langpack names?
<stdin> I'll make one
<Hobbsee> thanks
<stdin> kde-l10n-ar kde-l10n-be kde-l10n-bg kde-l10n-ca kde-l10n-csb kde-l10n-de kde-l10n-el kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-eo kde-l10n-es kde-l10n-et kde-l10n-eu kde-l10n-fi kde-l10n-fr kde-l10n-ga kde-l10n-gl kde-l10n-hi kde-l10n-hu kde-l10n-it kde-l10n-ja kde-l10n-km kde-l10n-ko kde-l10n-lv kde-l10n-mk kde-l10n-nb kde-l10n-nds kde-l10n-ne kde-l10n-nl kde-l10n-nn kde-l10n-pa kde-l10n-pl kde-l10n-pt kde-l10n-ptbr kde-l10n-ru kde-l10n-se kde-l10n-sl kde-l10n-sv
<stdin>  kde-l10n-th kde-l10n-tr kde-l10n-uk kde-l10n-wa kde-l10n-zhcn kde-l10n-zhtw
<stdin> wow, that is a lot
<Hobbsee> exactly
<stdin> you go all of that? up to kde-l10n-zhtw?
<Hobbsee> yes
<stdin> good
<stdin> I think there'll be more diffs to come (and a long night for me)
<nixternal> stdin: for a second there I thought we were getting spammed :)
<stdin> I used a mix of echo and sed, so I didn't quite see how long that line was
<nixternal> DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS = --sourcedir=debian/$(DEB_SOURCE_PACKAGE)
<nixternal> Vorian: ^^ that might be the logical fix for the magic foo
<nixternal> that would remove the need for a .install file
<Hobbsee> oh, ugh.
<Hobbsee> stdin: you couldn't happen to build them with -sd, and leave the source.changes there for me to sign, could you?
 * Hobbsee grins at being lazy
<Hobbsee> E: Unable to find a source package for kde-l10n-ca
<stdin> lemme just find my for .... command
 * Hobbsee slowly deprios
<Hobbsee> stdin: will everything else fail too?
<stdin> not everything no
 * Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> testing things would really be nice, y'know...
<stdin> kdebindings-kde4 and kdewebdev-kde4 seem to need a b-d on libphonon-dev though
<stdin> other than that, I think it should be ok (hopefully)
<Hobbsee> right, good
<Hobbsee> stdin: any luck with that for line?
<stdin> Hobbsee: it's running now
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<stdin> on -tr-
<Hobbsee> :)
<Vorian> nixternal: that's for ligature?
<nixternal> nope, I figured out my problem
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> kewl
<nixternal> /var/cache/pbuilder/hardy/result/ wasn't empty so my .debs were goofy
<nixternal> this should be my final test and then I will upload the rules file you need to use for those packages...you will just need to update the install/kaider-kde4:: to whatever your package name is
<stdin> Hobbsee: hows http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs2/ look?
<Vorian> nixternal: werd
<Vorian> sounds good
<Hobbsee> stdin: great, but missing .dsc's.
<stdin> hit F5 ;)
<Hobbsee> ah, goody
<Hobbsee> whee!
<Hobbsee> mass signing FTW!
<Hobbsee> yay, accepted spam.
<n8k99> hooray!
<Hobbsee> yay, 44 accepted mails1
<Hobbsee> stdin: thanks
<stdin> I can do kdebindings-kde4 and kdewebdev-kde4 for you if you want too? the're already in the same place :)
 * Hobbsee shrugs
 * Hobbsee will babysit the rest first
<stdin> well they will also ftbfs, need libphonon-dev b-d
<stdin> ↑2U
<Hobbsee> oh *sigh*
<nixternal> I wonder if it would be possible to have some Kubuntu KDE 4 CDs made up for Flourish in March...I will be running a KDE booth
<Hobbsee> stdin: oh, even better
 * Hobbsee waits for the publisher
<nixternal> damn you jjesse and your "log in to leave a comment" blog :p
<nixternal> I was going to say, OneNote sucks just as much as Basket does
<nixternal> you want a good note taking app, grab one of the many personal wikis out there...much better and a hell of a lot less stress on the resources
<nixternal> for stand alone note apps though, I think Tomboy has everyone beat hands down
<nixternal> even if it is a horrible mono app
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
 * Hobbsee likes tomboy
<Hobbsee> gnome is very slow to load with it, though
<nixternal> everything is slow to load with mono :)
<nixternal> Basket is an obvious rip off of OneNote which is sad, or an attempt to rip off
<nixternal> I like the notes in OS X too
<nixternal> they are pretty slick
<nixternal> w00t, I am giving yet another KDE 4 talk, this time in front of 500+ people
 * nixternal throws up
<Hobbsee> you'll be fine
<nixternal> that's a bunch of people
<Hobbsee> they'll all just point and laugh, and otherwise all heckle you
<nixternal> so far I have just done it in front of 50 or so CS majors at local universities :)
<Hobbsee> yes.  with lots of eggs adn rotten tomatoes.
<nixternal> they will heckle, as most of them already have in the past :p
<nixternal> I hope they don't throw Ubuntu CDs at me
<nixternal> or, eggs and rotten tomatoes
<nixternal> err, s/or/oh
<Hobbsee> just make sure they're checked at teh door
 * ScottK moves another MIR onto the "Done" pile.
<nixternal> Vorian: where you at so far? everything going good?
<nixternal> I am almost done...working on your kmldonkey getting ready to upload it after this build
<nixternal> I think ktorrent Riddell was just gonna do
<nixternal> since there is nothing to be done to it
<nixternal> just uupdate and rock on
<ScottK> You leave the easy one for the boss so he feel like he's still got it?
<nixternal> I added the magic foo to kmldonkey for ya btw
<nixternal> ScottK: you know it :)
<nixternal> he does enough, it is good to give him the easy things every once and a while
<nixternal> ahh lovely, libgif4 conflicts, kdebase 3.98 issue
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kopete-crypto/  <- can you finish this one up too please?
<stdin> nixternal: kopete-cryptography-kde4 doesn't have any files in bin/ , all your debian/rules needs to be is "include debian/cdbs/kde.mk"
<nixternal> he can fix it...it won't build anyways no matter what you do because all of 3.98 hasn't build yet from the looks of it
<nixternal> Vorian: when you complete kpov and ligature, send them to Riddell...I need to crash soon, forgot I have an early doctor's appointment
<bigon> could someone have a look at decibel?
<bigon> it's currently FTBFS
 * stdin naps while waiting for the ~180 "Ubuntu language pack builders" packages to stop holding the i386 buildd to ransom
<blizzzek> right now i saw that there are problems with okular-kde4 after tomorrows update. when i launch it (but from a kde 3.5.8 session) it says okular party cannot be found. then there is a useless window in kde4 style :(
<mhb> ;
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<davmor2> good morning
<davmor2> Riddell: I notice there is a new build for the alternatives :)
<Riddell> fabo: why not make kdelibs5-dev depend on libphonon-dev?
<fabo> Riddell: primary because kdelibs could be used without phonon, i don't have any real use case atm
<fabo> i thought about kdegraphics as a good example but okular links against phonon ...
<Riddell> Vorian: your debian/copyright for kmldonkey is needlessly verbose, you don't have to list every file (it's unmaintainable in the long term) nor the full GPL
<Vorian> Riddell: ok, that will be useful in the future :)
<Riddell> Vorian: otherwise all perfect, accepting
<Vorian> awesome!
<Vorian> I'll keep an eye on upstream releases and correct the copyright when a new release is available.
<Riddell> nixternal: kfax-kde4 debian/copyright says its GPL 2 only, but it seems to be GPL 2 + (fine for me to accept but best to be fixed at some point)
<Riddell> nixternal: kcolouredit-kde4 too
 * Vorian is off to work
 * apache|mobile needs someone to revu dragonplayer
<Riddell> apache|mobile: url?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=dragonplayer
<Riddell> revu has moved?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: nope, though I prefer to use ubuntuwire ... branding and stuff ;-)
<Riddell> apache|mobile: ok, a couple of issues, nothing major
<apache|mobile> thanks
<Riddell> ah Hobbsee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: fancy upping the build priority of kdebase-runtime kdebase-kde4 and kdebase-workspace?
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want me to babysit some buildds again?
<apache|mobile> Riddell: updated, uploading to nu queue now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if you agree to actually test build.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: reprio'ing
<Hobbsee> right, done
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you able to up the priority of ppa builds too?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, i don't think so
<Hobbsee> Riddell: a build queue for that hasn't been Deemed Important.
<Riddell> hmm, so fingers crossed in hoping we'll have packages in time
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pretty much the only way to get control of a ppa build at all is to ask IS to rip out the build directory of something that's currently building.
<Hobbsee> oh, and take it off auto, so it doesn't get given anything else.
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi I'm currentl working on the one click install for kubuntu
<Jucato> woot woot :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a question on that point, a we do use an ioslave.... do you know if it is possible to exclude some urls from konqueror's history ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that can cause some issues sometime for example when playing the "back" and "forward" buttons
<Tonio_> the apt:
<Jucato> hehe. that sounded nice.. "The Apt"! :)
<Tonio_> the apt:/ urls should be excluded somehow, maybe by patching khtml/kdelibs
<Tonio_> Jucato: there is already installation support on hardy, I need to had the management for adding external repos etc....
<Tonio_> Jucato: apt://yakuake will install yakuake
<Jucato> oooh... it's in hardy right now? gotta test! :)
<Tonio_> also, browsing the packages with apt:/ allows to install and remove packages using adept
<Tonio_> Jucato: please let me know how that works for you
<Jucato> sure :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: and aoid playing with back and forward, I investigate to get those urls removed from the historic
<Jucato> Tonio_: and mornfall is working again on adept, for kde4. and yuriy's working with him on it too. exciting to see how it will all come together :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: does apt://yakuake proposes you to install the software ?
<Jucato> still booting my VM for hardy testing :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know, try asking ervin, he knows all about ioslaves
<Tonio_> Jucato: I know :) well basically I use adept-batch from kio-apt to deal with this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about him yeah :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: is kio-apt ported to KDE 4? (I'm guessing not yet?)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed that urls that are not opened with konqueror, for example http://www.mywebsite.com/myfile.txt are not in the historic
<Tonio_> Riddell: I guess there is a way/condition to get them removed
<Jucato> speaking of adept batch: bug 129186
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129186 in adept "language-selector-qt false success notification" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129186
<Jucato> comment from mvo: "It looks like adept_batch does not return a error code if the install was not successfull,"
<Jucato> Tonio_: works perfectly! :)
<davmor2> Riddell: Kub 64alt and 32alt both work fine :)
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent!
<Jucato> jpatrick: seen the kubuntu-devel list?
<Jucato> jpatrick: moin btw :P
<Jucato> and bye too :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: searching for a package in apt:/ and clicking on Install also works! :D
<claydoh> Jucato, you mean the app-naming-argument list? ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: Np
<Jucato> claydoh: hm?
<claydoh> oops wrong list anyway nm
 * Jucato blinks
<claydoh> ignore me
<claydoh> really
<Jucato> /ignore claydoh
<Jucato> ooops :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah I also added this :)
<Jucato> claydoh: how's your knee? :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: fancy helping in making the UI better ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: I do have one suggestion if it's possible :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: kio-apt html code is ugly as hell
<claydoh> ok, the original pain is gone!
<Tonio_> Jucato: please ask
<Jucato> it's written in HTML?
<claydoh> but still a bit sore
<Tonio_> Jucato: well the output is html of course
<Tonio_> Jucato: and it's ugly...
<Tonio_> not the code, the UI
<Jucato> Tonio_: when you type apt://yakuake, you're just given a blank page to stare at (or the current page in Konqueror).. it would probably be good to show the page for yakuake
<Jucato> claydoh: oh I hope that goes away soon too
<claydoh> it will im sure, and thanks :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah that's something I have to change
<mhb> good afternoon
<jjesse> good afternoon
<Jucato> afternoon good :)
<jpatrick> good afternoon
<Jucato> wb jpatrick
<Jucato> <Jucato> jpatrick: seen the kubuntu-devel list?
<jpatrick> Jucato: not yet
<Jucato> jpatrick: anyway someone was interested in working on Katapult for KDE 4. told him to talk to you here
<jpatrick> Jucato: well, I was
<Jucato> then sebas added that ruphy might have something that looks like katapult but uses kde4's runners (which was supposed to be the "deal" between Mz and aseigo)
<Jucato> jpatrick: busy bird you :)
<sebas> Jucato: It *is* krunner
<Jucato> sebas: oh...
<jpatrick> Jucato: for some reason Katapult broke with cmake
 * Jucato thinks that wasn't the original plan.. but... anyway...
<sebas> I don't know the original plan, that's just what I saw coming by.
<jpatrick> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/katapult/+spec/krunner
<Jucato> sebas: Mez and aseigo were the ones that talked... I just watched :D
<Mez> Jucato,  ?
<sebas> The blueprint isn't exactly verbose
<Jucato> Mez: you're talk with aseigo about katapult. remember?
<Mez> *shrugs* thats cause Aaron and I have different POV's regarding it.
<Mez> Jucato, yes, and I also talked to him after that in person.
<Jucato> oh
<Mez> I'm unsure whether it should use runners or not ... It's still something I'm mulling over. but for now - I'd say not - as I agree with Aaron, while it'd be nice for it to use the runners, they're not what katapult is about, katapult and krunner are different concepts.
<Mez> (to the untrained eye)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you raise the priority of the kde4 packages in gutsy-backports?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which packages?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde4libs kdepimlibs kdebase-runtime kdebase-kde4 kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdebindings-kde4 kdeedu-kde4 kdegames-kde4  kdegraphics-kde4 kdemultimedia-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 kdesdk-kde4 kdetoys-kde4 kdeutils-kde4 kdewebdev-kde4
<jpatrick> *-kde4
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there any point?
<Hobbsee> there's only kde stuff in backports anyway
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well yes, so they actually get built
<Riddell> backports is on the same buildds as the rest of the archive
<Hobbsee> before all the hardy stuff?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, we have more gutsy users and I need to make the gutsy remastered CD
<Hobbsee> mm, fair enough
<jpatrick> yuriy: mate, I found out how to leave irssi running in the background
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: screen?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: yeah that, he was asking days ago
<Hobbsee> Riddell: should just shove terranova onto normal builds :)
<Hobbsee> no live cds being built atm anyway
<mhb> jpatrick: you (two) could just ask anyone of us who is always online :o)
<jpatrick> mhb: he did ;)
<Jucato> hm... I think kpackage-kde4 needs Smart to be a depends or recommends...
<Jucato> or recommends... bah nvm...
<Riddell> nixternal: could you add the meeting in the topic to fridge
<Jucato> oh great.. I can't make it to this meeting too.. and I missed the last one :(
<jpatrick> Jucato: I'll write the minutes
<Jucato> jpatrick: thank you! :)
<jpatrick> always do now
<Jucato> yeah I noticed :)
<Jucato> of course nothing beats actually being there :(
<mhb> erm
<mhb> what day is twelvend?
<Riddell> saturday
<Jucato> katurday
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 12th January 11:00 | Please test candidate CDs http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<mhb> good
<Riddell> Hobbsee: did you up those backport build priorities?  seems low at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1/+build/488203
<Hobbsee> oh, i only did the second lot sorry
<Hobbsee> Riddell: some of these versions look old
<Riddell> Hobbsee: like what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: kdebase-workspace, for one
<Riddell> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1
<Riddell> what are you seeing?
<Hobbsee> Source version: 3.94.0-0ubuntu2
<Hobbsee> sparc: Successfully built
<Hobbsee> powerpc: Successfully built
<Hobbsee> lpia: Successfully built
<Hobbsee> ia64: Successfully built
<Hobbsee> i386: Successfully built
<Hobbsee> amd64: Successfully built
<Hobbsee> it might just be a bug in the script or something, to do with backports.  i'm not sure
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yeah, that's release not backports
<Hobbsee> it was doing some of backports, at least
<mhb> could I ask about the state of the latest KDE4 packages in Hardy? Are they built yet?
<Hobbsee> some, it apperas
<Riddell> mhb: they seem to be mostly built, but kdebase* hasn't hit the archive yet
<mhb> okies, I'll wait
<Riddell> Hobbsee: so did you manage to pimp the priority of any of them?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: need to wait on libs to compile first
<Riddell> Hobbsee: we have versioned build-deps for that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure, but lp will still take sweet time in deciding which to build first
<Hobbsee> and isn't overly intelligent about that
<Hobbsee> (and dumps the priority each time for depwaiting, it appears)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm, but won't you be going to bed at some point?
<Hobbsee> yeah. like, soon
<Hobbsee> pitti and that are around, though
<Riddell> they tend not to be so responsive to the needs of a prompt kde 4.0 release
<Hobbsee> mmm
<Hobbsee> yeah, it appears to be only finding 3.94.  sih.
 * Hobbsee ponders the thought of reprio'ing that all by hand.
 * Hobbsee reprio's kde4libs and pimlibs
<Riddell> if that's what it takes to get 4.0 done in time..
 * Hobbsee looks at the depwaited list
<Hobbsee> argh.
<yuriy> jpatrick: i use irssi with screen all the time. i was saying it'd be cool to be able to do it with konversation
<Hobbsee> yuriy++
<Hobbsee> Riddell: besides, i thought it was released on the 8th
<Hobbsee> or 9th
<Hobbsee> like, euro time
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tomorrow european morning
<Hobbsee> Riddell: define tomorrow.
<Riddell> friday 11th
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> so we need packages compiled in time for me to make a live CD
<Hobbsee> when do you want to make your live cd?
<Riddell> asap
<Hobbsee> no time like the present, or anything...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pitti's happy to proxy for you
<kwwii> nixternal: ping?
<Hobbsee> stdin: ping
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Given your interest in the Flying Spaghetti Monster, I thought you might find this: http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/edibleeyes humorous.  You can build your own.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ROFL!
<Jucato> wth? O.o
<nosrednaekim> mhb: any clue on that slot problem I was having?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: well, no... must have forgotten about it
<mhb> do I have the code that's problematic?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think I sent it to you
<mhb> do you remember the topic, email address or something I can search it with?
<nosrednaekim> try desktop effects or compiz
<mhb> gmail searching sucks, it just doesn't find it :o)
<mhb> ah, here it is
<nosrednaekim> "desktop effects config file" was the name
<nosrednaekim> though that really doesn't fit the real reason, forget why I called it that <_<
<nosrednaekim> and the problem is that the Signal for the "apply button" (accepted()) never gets sent/recieved
<mhb> wicked
<mhb> must be a PyQt4 problem
<mhb> the API is clear
<mhb>      connect(buttonBox, SIGNAL(accepted()), this, SLOT(accept()));
<nosrednaekim> yeah.
<nosrednaekim> I had this problem before with pyqt4 (slot not connecting) but I wasn't sure if it was a problem with my coding.
<mhb> I guess join pyqt@riverbankcomputing.com and report that
<mhb> as a workaround, I guess define a new button for "apply" with a custom connect
<nosrednaekim> ok, and get rid of the original button box?
<mhb> sure, why not
<nosrednaekim> ok, will do. Thanks for looking at that, always nice to know its not just you :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ummm, one thing more i'm going to bother you about :) do you have the original qt4 .ui file?
<mhb> original as in?
 * Jucato read that as "original sin"
<nosrednaekim> as in before it was converted to python
<mhb> not in data/ ?
<mhb> kind of strange that it isn't there, cause it was in that tarball, you know
<nosrednaekim> really?
<mhb> yes
<mhb> DesktopEffectsQt4Dialog.ui
<mhb> in data/
<nosrednaekim> ah, yes, thank you. sorry..
<mhb> no problem at all
<davmor2> Riddell:  Are you doing a Kde4 cd for release?  If so does it need testing?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, should do, it will need testing although I havn't started so it won't be available for some hours
<bobesponja> hi
<bobesponja> is it normal that flash doesn't work with konqueror from KDE4.0?
<davmor2> Riddell: email me a link we it's up won't take long to dl it.  I'll test 64bit and 32 for you okay :)
<Riddell> it'll be 32 bit only
<Riddell> bobesponja: current flash doesn't work with any konqueror
<bobesponja> Riddell: but it works with my kde 3.5 session and doesn't with my kde4 one, I'm not using current flash I'm using the one kubuntu installs for me
<ScottK> bobesponja: It won't once you update to the current Flash from Adobe
<ScottK> Konqueror isn't a supported platform.
<yuriy> so i installed the 4.0.0 packages from ppa, and this time kdm-kde4 came up when i booted
<bobesponja> ScottK: ok, but as it works with the konqueror 3.5 it should work with 4.0 right?
<Riddell> yuriy: impressive
<Riddell> yuriy: does it work?
<yuriy> haven't logged in yet
<bobesponja> Riddell: I'm using ppa right now and it works great, full session
<ScottK> bobesponja: Since it's unsupported by the vendor and it's proprietary software available as binary only, I'd say be glad for whatever working you get.
<yuriy> but first problem is: it's showing ALL users in the user list
<Riddell> bobesponja: 4.0.0?
<nosrednaekim> 4.0.0 is out?
<yuriy> 2nd sort-of problem: plain debian theme, plain blue background
<bobesponja> Riddell: latest packages I could grab
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: ssh (some bits have compiled)
<nosrednaekim> ok :)
<yuriy> hmm.. "a critical error occured, please look at kdm's logs for more info"
 * yuriy wonders which log that is
<yuriy> same error logging into kde3 or 4
<Riddell> wow, that KDE 4 login sound is.. brief
<Jucato> very :)
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: .xsession-errors possibly
<yuriy> tried that, it's empty
<yuriy> and /var/log/kdm.log just has X stuff
<bddebian> Heya
<yuriy> hmm...
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
 * yuriy punts for now and starts kdm-kde3
<yuriy> whoa plasma actually took the resolution change well. woohoo (now we'll just have to see about kwin...)
<hunger> .:q
<mhb> hmm, I guess we all need vim shortcuts for irssi :o)
<mhb> hunger: it's good to see another enlightened soul
<nosrednaekim> haha
<iRon> i thought first it was kind of some new smiley :-D
<hunger> oh, sorry, wrong window:-)
<yuriy> ok so all the "kde 4" shortcuts don't work in a full kde4 session, the standard shortcuts launch the kde4 applications
<yuriy> (or is that just my config?)
<yuriy> is there something we can do about that and still keep the shortcuts for in the kde 3 session?
<Riddell> yuriy: the kde 4 menu entries work but the kde 3 ones will launch the kde 4 app if it's installed because of the $PATH
<Riddell> yuriy: so question is if a kde 4 session runs without $PATH set to /usrlib/kde4.., I suspect it won't
<yuriy> hmm the kde 4 entries don't work for me, except for konsole o_O
<yuriy> oh nvm i think it's just konqueror and system settings that don't work, dolphin works
<fdoving> Riddell: won't the environment need to change between sessions anyway? - how will the config-files be handled?
<Riddell> fdoving: that's set by a patch to kdelibs
<Riddell> yuriy: you may have old versions of the packages
<Riddell> yuriy: what's your version of konqueror-kde4?
<fdoving> Riddell: k. good.
<fdoving> Riddell: do you patch it to look for $KDE4HOME or similar instead of $KDEHOME?
<yuriy> oh indeed 3.98... i thought that got upgraded. my bad.
<Riddell> fdoving: no, just set to ~/.kde4
<fdoving> Riddell: that won't work. because you will be able to start for example kde3 appps from within a kde4 session.
<yuriy> fdoving: isn't that what we want?
<Riddell> fdoving: ? we want to be able to do that
<fdoving> Riddell: once you start some kde3 app kded and all from kde3 will be started, with the wrong $KDEHOME.
<Riddell> fdoving: no, they use ~/.kde
<fdoving> Riddell: not with $KDEHOME set to ~/.kde4
<fdoving> from within a kde4 session.
<Riddell> fdoving: well no, so don't set KDEHOME
<fdoving> Riddell: it will be set if it's unset. won't it? i belive startkde fixes that.
<Riddell> no
<Jucato> patched kdelibs right?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> the question is the -kde4 wrapper scripts... don't they set $KDEHOME to ~/.kde4? or only for that particular app?
<Riddell> well they only run that app
<Jucato> ok...
<Riddell> but they shouldn't need $KDEHOME set in there, I just havn't had time to test it without them
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> oh btw, kpackage-kde4 needs to depend on smartpm-core
<fdoving> it would be a one-liner to make kde4 look for $KDE4HOME before $KDEHOME, and use it if it exists. it's the same file you change to make ~/.kde4 the default.
<Jucato> -        localKdeDir =  QDir::homePath() + "/.kde/";
<Jucato> +        localKdeDir =  QDir::homePath() + "/.kde4/";
<yuriy> hmm so plasma doesn't seem to deal well with resolution changes when desktop effects are on..
<Jucato> (kdelibs4 patch to kdecore/kernel/kstandarddirs.cpp)
<yuriy> (or i geuss it's kwin)
<nosrednaekim> ok, for the desktop-effects wizard, when we enable compiz when it has been previously disabled, should we automatically run "compiz --replace" or  should we wait for next login?
 * Jucato wonders why kpackage suddenly started to depend on smartpm...
<nosrednaekim> it uses smart
<Jucato> yeah.. it seems it started to in kde4... but it isn't a depends yet in our package so... :)
 * buz reports success in loading and playing with 4.0
<buz> on a separate account anyway
<Riddell> \sh: can you upload to main these days?
<\sh> Riddell: nope :)
<Riddell> \sh: so do you have libgif transition patches that need uploding or is someone doing that?
<\sh> Riddell: I applied for motuship yesterday again..I don't know when I will apply for main again :)
<\sh> Riddell: sure
<\sh> Riddell: there are patches ready from me....
<\sh> Riddell: if you or someone else has time, please upload...I need to fix two more packages...but one is waiting for a fixed gdal, and simage needs a fix inside aclocal.m4
<nixternal> kwwii: pong
<nixternal> Riddell: I will fix the copyrights with an update...don't how the heck I missed that one...I wonder if I copied and pasted the wrong one maybe
<nixternal> adding the meeting to the fridge
<kwwii> nixternal: no worries, problem solved
<nixternal> k
<\sh> kwwii: what are you doing on January 26th?
<kwwii> \sh: I'll be coming home from London, why?
<\sh> kwwii: hmm...there is a birthday party happening in karlsruhe ;)
<\sh> kwwii: I thought to invite some people from the OSS universe ;)
<kwwii> hehe, wish I could be there but I don't fly into Nuernberg until the evening and karlsruhe is a couple of hours away
<kwwii> early happy birthday wishes though ;-)
<\sh> kwwii: right ;)
<\sh> kwwii: bah, wish me that tomorrow morning ;)
<kwwii> been years since I had a birthday party, I should do that again this year
<kwwii> if anyone is interested, we are having an art team meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<nosrednaekim> kwwii: whats disccussed in one of the,?
<nosrednaekim> *them
<kwwii> nosrednaekim: art stuff :p
<nosrednaekim> eh, I'll see what its like :)
<kwwii> there are not any agenda items for kubuntu though
<buz> ok so the kde4.0 debs work,now on to figure out how to get my settings back
<nosrednaekim> can you go straight from rc2 to final.... or do you have to uninstall rc2 first?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I think there will be some overlapping icon files
<Riddell> nothing --force-overwrite can't handle
<nosrednaekim> ok
<hunger> Is there a meta package to install all of kde4?
<hunger> kubuntu-desktop-kde4 or something?
<jpatrick> "kde4" in hardy
<Riddell> kde4-core for the base
<nosrednaekim> Riddell:  for activating desktop effects, you we want to run "compiz --replace" as soon as they activate them in the GUI or should we wait until next login?
<hunger> kdebase-bin-kde3 conflicts with kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4. Is that ok?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: having them immediately would be best
<Riddell> hunger: it's intended, that's the files that can be swapped for each other
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bigon> is it possible to tell cmake to look for kde4 in /usr/lib/kde4 and tell him to install in an other path?
<Riddell> bigon: yes, if there's a way to do that
<Riddell> oh, you're asking if there is
<bigon> and how to do that
<Riddell> bigon: try -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4 ?
<bigon> yeah but it will install everithing in /usr/lib/kde4
<bigon> what I whould like is ie: -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt and tell cmake that kde4 is in /usr/lib/kde4
<nixternal> Riddell: if you ever sneak into the Ubuntu offices, snag me one of those messanger bags, those are pretty sharp :p
<nixternal> would be nice if they offered Kubuntu items in the Ubuntu store...granted it is kind of high for me to purchase here in the US, but I would purchase a good Kubuntu shirt
<Riddell> nixternal: messanger bags?  Ubuntu offices?
<davmor2> just hand them out Riddell Why don't you :D
<nixternal> Canonical offices, sorry about that...ya, they have messanger bags in the Ubuntu store...matt revell just linked to them in his recent LP Logo post
<Riddell> bigon: possibly you can then set -DLIB_INSTALL_DIR=/opt -DBIN_INSTALL_DIR=/opt, I don't know
<buz> hmm kopete-kde4 complains about missing QCA TLS plugin
<Riddell> buz: try installing libqca2-plugin-ossl
<buz> No candidate version found for libqca2-plugin-ossl
<buz> aptitude search only finds libqca2 itself, no plugins for it
<buz> (thats on gutsy)
<Riddell> ah, maybe it needs backported then
<buz> should probably be a dependency of kopete-kde4, also
<yuriy> hmm kopete-kde4 works for me on gutsy
<buz> yuriy: try using tls to connect to a jabber server
<buz> without tls, it works fine
<yuriy> ah ok
<buz> well except for that fact that i cant really figure out where it dug out that old history :P
<Riddell> what languages do we want on this live CD?
<davmor2> english
<Riddell> good idea
<nosrednaekim> I think British would be a good idea
<Riddell> got that
 * ScottK suspects German would be popular for a KDE Live CD ;-)
<Riddell> 20MB of german, those are some long words they have
<yuriy> spanish, french.. are we looking beyond the obvious ones or is it really restricted?
<nosrednaekim> Chech(sp?) for mhb :)
<xRaich[o]2x> hmmm just testing kopete-kde4. i can't set up any accounts
<buz> xRaich[o]2x: what type of account?
<buz> clicking on add account works for me
<xRaich[o]2x> any. there are none to choose from. no icq no xmpp no whatever
<buz> thats weird
<buz> i see them all
<xRaich[o]2x> worked fine on rc2
<xRaich[o]2x> hmm
<xRaich[o]2x> strange
<buz> i did purge all kde4 stuff before i installed 4.0
<xRaich[o]2x> nope
<xRaich[o]2x> i didn't
<buz> i figured that was probably helping, seeing just how rc2 would not work without it :P
<xRaich[o]2x> so purging does the trick?
<buz> could do
<buz> mhh most kde3 apps simply crash upon starting
<buz> which is pretty bad :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you manage to integrate qyoto into kdebindings?
<xRaich[o]2x> still not possible to set up any accounts
<buz> xRaich[o]2x: what happens when you try to start kopete-kde3?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde4libs 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 finished building 3h ago, does it always take that loong until a package hits the archive? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1/+build/488203
<xRaich[o]2x> buz: works finde
<xRaich[o]2x> fine
<buz> hmmm crashes for me
<buz> as do a lot of other kde3 apps
<buz> amarok works, but konqui3 and akregator do not
<xRaich[o]2x> works for me
<buz> weird
<xRaich[o]2x> everything works flawless just kopete is acting weird but that doesn't really surprise me ^^
<buz> well in my case kopete is loading weird history files :P
<buz> but other than that it works
<buz> and i occasionally get errors like klauncher could not launch "path" but the app comes up fine
<xRaich[o]2x> yep i get those too
<buz> and very weird, lyx gets an entry in the taskbar, but its completely empty, no icon, no name
<buz> ah now its there
<buz> hmm now akregator came up without any hitch
<buz> xRaich[o]2x: any chance you see the could not launch messages when you hit ctrl-enter but not with enter?
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea
<xRaich[o]2x> buz: i didn't really get the message anymore
<Riddell> imbrandon: I see kdebindings is moving forward in debian, might be an idea to try and get that into debian
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy knocking up a quick alpha 3 page?  I can't actually think of anything to put in it though
<Basher_> Get paid to click on website-link. i make 90$ a week doing nothing rofl, check out http://bux.to/?r=basher11
<yuriy> hardy alpha 3? isn't KDE 4.0.0 FINAL something to put in there?
<xRaich[o]2x> hrmm no usable output when starting kopete in konsole
<Riddell> yuriy: yes, it would be.  is that you volunteering to make the page? :)
 * yuriy isn't very good at marketing speak, and isn't using hardy. but ok, where do I start?
<Riddell> yuriy: copy the Alpha 2 page
<Riddell> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<davmor2> Riddell: does that mean your getting ready?
<nixternal> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> davmor2: dunno actually, I've not heard anything, about it's due today
<nixternal> Riddell: been a while since you had to op up and boot someone ey :)
<jpatrick> *!*n=Basher@88.197.232.*
<jpatrick> if he/she/it resets their router they can come back
<nixternal> yuriy: you got the release notes then?
 * nixternal can go back to doing nothing
<davmor2> Riddell: no it's in two days according to the counter I just wondered if the site prep meant you were getting ready :)
<yuriy> hehe Note to bloggers: experimental packages do not indicate taking a clear position.
<yuriy> don't really know what i'm doing...
<yuriy> nixternal: all yours
<Riddell> davmor2: oh, KDE 4?  that's tomorrow
<davmor2> so testing soon right?
<Riddell> davmor2: for some reason they never made a 1 day to go counter image so it's stuck on 2
<Riddell> davmor2: there's packages in hardy and gutsy ppa for testing
<Riddell> davmor2: I'm making the live CD now
<yuriy> oh that's what's going on with that picture
<davmor2> Riddell: okay cool so what about 2 hoursish?
<Riddell> davmor2: about that
<davmor2> righto np
 * yuriy makes his own image
<nosrednaekim> ok, it starts up compiz when you hit apply :), now, is it good behavior for the app to close when you hit apply?
<yuriy> why does it close?
<nosrednaekim> cause I told it to ;)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: no, don't close it
<Riddell> close on OK
<nosrednaekim> ok, i'll add an ok button, thanks.
<Riddell> anyone else have random broken italics in places, such as planet.kde.org in konqueror-kde4?
<hunger> installing kde4 will remove libgif in favour for libungif. Is that intended?
<jpatrick> I think it's the transition
<hunger> jpatrick: Wasen't the transition from libungif to libgif once the patent ran out?
<jpatrick> yeah, I think that was it
<hunger> Dunno. I had to install libgif since I could not find libungif-dev when building kde4 myself.
<hunger> Hmmm... actually it is memcoder that forces libungif, not kde4.
<Riddell> mplayer failed to compile I think
<Riddell> for an unrelated issue
<hunger> Yeap, looks like.
<yuriy> was alpha 2 before the non-LTS announdement?
<iRon> yuriy: why you asking?
<yuriy> something should probably be written about it in the release notes
<iRon> but it is just an alpha.. who cares about LTS in alpha?
<yuriy> well the release notes are basically news and progress of hardy between this alpha and the last one
<iRon> oh i see
<yuriy> alpha 2 release notes say: The focus for 8.04 for the Kubuntu community will be stability
<yuriy> which isn't quite accurate anymore
<jpatrick> yuriy: I think it was before..
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I add KDE4 gutsy-backports to #kubuntu topic?
<Riddell> jpatrick: not yet, they don't exist until tomorrow morning
<Riddell> jpatrick: although backports do need testing, I've been using the ppa so far
<Riddell> not sure what's compiled in backports currently
<mhb> hello folks
<jpatrick> Riddell: right
<mhb> is there a KDE4 countdown?
<Riddell> mhb: that gets pretty dangerous, things could still go wrong
<mhb> ah
<mhb> so no countdown
<Riddell> 3:38:56 ETA
<Riddell> is my current one for uploading the iso though :)
<Riddell> need more upstream...
<mhb> Riddell: I've thought in the bus about doing a second phase to the Kubuntu Tutorials Day
<emonkey> good evening
<jpatrick> good evening emonkey
<emonkey> Does anybody know something about a announcement about kde4 which we can translate for kubuntu-de.org ?
<mhb> like Novell had a hack week, we could do a hack session too, perhaps 24 hours so we'd be a bit different... what's your opinion?
<mhb> 24 hours of intense hacking on bugs & miniprojects which would the users and the participating people suggest
<emonkey> We've got already prewritten a news about it, but we don't know anything about gutsy and KDE4
<jpatrick> emonkey: in gutsy-backports tomorrow hopefully :)
<mhb> emonkey: what would you like to know?
<mhb> emonkey: yes, gutsy backports
<mhb> also in a PPA I presume
<mhb> there will be a KDE4 CD, too
<mhb> Riddell's baby
<mhb> (I mean Gutsy CD)
<emonkey> mhb, It would be cool to know if there will be a news about the packages on kubuntu.org which we can translate nad integrate in our prewritten news about the release of KDE 4
<mhb> emonkey: ah, marketing talk ... I don't do that :o)
<emonkey> :) ok, but maybe you know who I can ask about it?
<mhb> Riddell or nixternal should know
<emonkey> ok, thank you, I'll ask them if I see them being active here. :)
<Riddell> emonkey: hi, I'll be making the 4.0 announce page shortly so you can translate that
<Riddell> it's mostly technical rather than marketing
<mhb> Riddell: what do you think about my suggestion?
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, there's only so much you can get done in 24 hours
 * txwikinger thinks about starting an petition to th eprime minister for a 48h day
<jpatrick> mhb: won't we have to teach them all how to do the stuff first?
<emonkey> Riddell, that's ok, just like the others news about the packages, isn't it?
<mhb> jpatrick: well, depends on what you'd like to achieve
<mhb> jpatrick: I think it would be more of an incentive to get the medium contributers back again
<mhb> open source development suffers from the fact that there's nobody looking over your shoulder, no deadline etc.
<mhb> in 24 hours, you can achieve as much as you want to
<jpatrick> right
<mhb> let's say I fix 10 bugs in KDE applications and port gdebi-kde to KDE4.
<mhb> it's not much, but it's more than some people will do in the whole release cycle
<mhb> such a hack session would be about setting your goal and not letting go until it's finished
<mhb> not slacking off
<mhb> that's my vision
<mikkael> are there translations ofr kde4 yet available ?
<mhb> if you have the idea, I can do a personal one, no problem.
<mhb> err, s/have/hate
<jpatrick> mikkael: there is a kde-l10n-de package
<iRon> mhb: personaly i like your idea.. i starts contributing to project after Kubuntu Tutorials Day..
<jpatrick> mhb: I like it :)
<jpatrick> mikkael: kde-l10n-de | 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1 | http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<mikkael> jpatrick: thank you
<jpatrick> mikkael: bitte
<jjesse_> msg nickserv identify jes478SE
<mhb> jpatrick: I'd like people to go and suggest small improvements and bugs I could do/fix, and then making some of em happy
<jpatrick> jjesse_: change password FAST
<mhb> :o)
<emonkey> or you will be ghostet soon :P
<jjesse_> awesome
<jjesse_> i've done this before :)
<mhb> jjesse_: smart boy
<mhb> jjesse_: not irony
 * stdin wakes up and wonders why it's dark out 
<jjesse_> tornado watch here again :)
<jpatrick> stdin: you've spent to much time watching KDE4 package builds...
<mhb> jjesse_: you do have separate passwords for irssi and ssh, which makes you a smart boy :o)
<jjesse_> mhb yes i do
<mhb> jjesse_: I know
<jjesse_> did you try?
<mhb> jjesse_: yes, sorry... I was curious.
<jjesse_> mhb i understand no problems
<stdin> jpatrick: then I fell asleep, for ~12 hours
<stdin> I was only planning on a nap
<jpatrick> stdin: the dream is reality...
<mikkael> jpatrick: will those language packs work on hardy too ?
<jpatrick> mikkael: the language packs are in hardy
<mikkael> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive gutsy ?!
<jpatrick> mikkael: yeah and uploaded to hardy
<stdin> mikkael: and in the normal archive
 * buz is stumped
<buz> composited desktop running for 2hours without any hitch
<xRaich[o]2x> hmm i can't get the updated kdemultimedia packages from ppa
<xRaich[o]2x> buz: composited desktop ran for more than 10 hours here ;)
<jpatrick> xRaich[o]2x: give stdin a break ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> jpatrick: no refuse to do that ^^
<jpatrick> xRaich[o]2x: joking ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> no seriously. where can i file bugs for the ppa packages
<xRaich[o]2x> kopete is acting weird
<stdin> xRaich[o]2x: why can't you?
<xRaich[o]2x> since it's a weird piece of software
<xRaich[o]2x> stdin: what can't i do what?
<xRaich[o]2x> upgrade?
<stdin> [21:39]  <xRaich[o]2x> hmm i can't get the updated kdemultimedia packages from ppa
<jpatrick> stdin: kdemultimedia-kde4 | 4:3.98.0~svn755919-1ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2 | http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<stdin> 386 build of kdemultimedia-kde4 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE  Build started 4 hours ago on iridium (xen-i386) and finished 4 hours ago taking 12 minutes
<jpatrick> hmm, I just updated sources and same..
<xRaich[o]2x> i updated a dozen of times. it still doesn't work
<xRaich[o]2x> dunno why
<xRaich[o]2x> thought that's weird so i asked
<xRaich[o]2x> another weird thing is that kopete cannot create any accounts
<xRaich[o]2x> when i say add account there are no protocols to choose from
<stdin> wait, no I'm being 1/2 asleep still, "ubuntu hardy RELEASE"  is not "ubuntu gutsy RELEASE"
<xRaich[o]2x> i'm not trying to push you ;) just wanted to know where i can file the bugs for later fixing
<xRaich[o]2x> you are doing a great work with packaging. i don't mind if it takes longer
<stdin> for the PPA packages you could either mail the list kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com or do it via LP, but it could get confusing which packages are effected, PPA or universe
<danimo> hi
<xRaich[o]2x> i guess i'll mail the list. seems less confusing for the devs
<jpatrick> hi danimo
<danimo> hi
<danimo> will KDE 4.0.0 be in backports tomorrow?
<danimo> or will it just have an extra repo?
<jpatrick> danimo: yes, hopefully tomorrow (building now)
<danimo> jpatrick: ah, so not yet
<jpatrick> danimo: no, but asap, nice cloak btw
<Tm_T> ?
<danimo> jpatrick: I'm KDE staff, so not that amazing, but I was curious anyway, since this will be my first non-self-built KDE 4  packages :)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ahoy
<Tm_T> danimo: heh, your cloak is simple
<danimo> Tm_T: I think in order to get "kde" without the ".developer", you need to be e.V. member or such
<danimo> that's about it
<jpatrick> danimo: you can grab them from the PPA if you want
<danimo> PPA?
<jpatrick> Personal Package Archive
<jpatrick> danimo: sudo -s; echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list; exit; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-dev
 * danimo just stumbled across http://games.kde.org/new/ -- wow
<Tm_T> danimo: I know
<Tm_T> danimo: seen mine?
<jpatrick> haha
<danimo> Tm_T: what?
<Tm_T> danimo: my cloak
<danimo> Tm_T: yeah
<Tm_T> danimo: yours is simple
 * danimo has enough to do with that single one affiliation
<danimo> (and real-life ones)
<Tm_T> danimo: oh, just if you knew... ;)
 * apachelogger notes: kdm-kde4 is totall b0rked, woohoooo
<Tm_T> son, hug it
<apachelogger> nah
<mhb> woohoo?
<apachelogger> it's pure crap
<apachelogger> kicked it from the system
<yuriy> <noob>how do you enable a cloak? </noob>
<jpatrick> yuriy: freenode staff
<apachelogger> depends on the cloak really ;-)
<jpatrick> yuriy: ask nalioth in #ubuntu-ops for an ubuntu/member one
<yuriy> is there a kubuntu/member one?
<jpatrick> no, we use the same ones..
<yuriy> aww
<jpatrick> we should all have: kde/kubuntu/ ones
<yuriy> lol emonkey
 * ScottK would need a kubuntu/ubuntu-server/but-definitely-not-gnome cloak then.
<emonkey> yuriy, ;)
 * apachelogger hugs emonkey
 * emonkey hugs apachelogger back :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone knows why my -kde4 apps have no icons?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: you're not in KDE4?
<apachelogger> I am
<jpatrick> I have no idea then
 * apachelogger investigates
<stdin> apachelogger: you wouldn't be on amd64 would you?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> are the icons supposed to be in hicolor?
<stdin> ah, bacause amd64 didn't build until recently
<apachelogger> here is the scope: the desktop files from the PPA actually refer to /usr/lib/kde/share/icons/hicolor for the icons, but they are actually almost all in oxygen
<apachelogger> this can't be healthy
<jpatrick> we need oxygen
<danimo> apachelogger: so upgrading to PPA is not a good idea yet? :)
<apachelogger> danimo: well, everything works, you just have no icons in kickoff etc.
<danimo> urgh
<apachelogger> i.e. for all application references which relay on the .desktop file
<danimo> do KDE 4 applications have their own $KDEHOME?
<apachelogger> yes
<jpatrick> ~/.kde4
<danimo> apachelogger: how is that achived?
<apachelogger> danimo: I think by patch
<jpatrick> danimo: kdelibs patch
<danimo> ah, ok
<danimo> that's cool
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> this is no good
<apachelogger> apparently KDE still ships old icons
<danimo> apachelogger: yes, somehow they (we) do
<apachelogger> we actually install them for hicolor
<apachelogger> and by default we use these hicolors
<danimo> apachelogger: but the iconloader should ultimately default to oxygen
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> danimo: the paths are static
<danimo> apachelogger: huh?
<apachelogger> since everything for kde4 is placed in /usr/lib/kde4
<apachelogger> to not cause any conflict with kde3 stuff
<danimo> apachelogger: ah, ok, so this is an ubuntu magic
<danimo> apachelogger: I was just going to look it up
<apachelogger> I wouldn't call it magic since it doesn't work properly ;-)
<danimo> apachelogger: even magic can go bad
<apachelogger> then it's not magic IMHO
<apachelogger> bad trick or something
<Tm_T> apachelogger: yes?
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhmy
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<seele> What is the difference between being a Kubuntu member and not?
<apachelogger> I think we should remove +		| sed 's,Icon=,Icon=/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/,' \
<danimo> apachelogger: heh
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> hmmmm
 * apachelogger tends to think it will not work in KDE3
<danimo> apachelogger: well, no
<danimo> just replace hicolor by oxygen
<apachelogger> *head meets table*
<apachelogger> yeah
<danimo> otoh...
<danimo> the icon loader should look for oxygen icons by default
<apachelogger> danimo: not the kde3 one
<jpatrick> seele: recognition for contributions I guess
<danimo> so IF /usr/lib/kde4 is part of KDEDIRS, then it's fine
<stdin> it is
<danimo> apachelogger: ah,  right
<apachelogger> stdin: only for kde4
<danimo> apachelogger: we want to allow KDE 3 to show icons correctly
<stdin> apachelogger: KDEDIRS is a kde4 only variable, so yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we just need to change the debian/rules for -kde4 packages
<danimo> stdin: that's not true
<apachelogger> to use oxygen instead of hicolor
<seele> jpatrick: ok thx
<apachelogger> since all the app icons should end up there
<stdin> danimo: kde3 used KDEDIR yes?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hi
<apachelogger> Ahoy captain Riddell
<apachelogger> Riddell: currently the icons for most apps don't work
<danimo> stdin: no, KDE1 did
<danimo> stdin: KDEDIRS is recommended since at least KDE 3, if not 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: since we use a static icon path to hicolor, though all the icons are in oxygen
<Riddell> seele: it's mostly symbolic of ones significant contribution, the practical side is that you can get on planet, occationally vote on community council or tech board members and apply to be a MOTU
<seele> Riddell: ok, thx
<seele> i think i'm a member, but i didn't know what it meant
<apachelogger> Riddell: so we need to change the debian/rules to use | sed 's,Icon=,Icon=/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/apps/,' \  ... in case some app icon doesn't get installed there, we would need to fix it there, but the majority goes to oxygen I think
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, it's an issue
<Riddell> apachelogger: most icons should be installed to hicolour but the generic (or sometimes broken ones) aren't
<Riddell> apachelogger: the idea is to have the oxygen icon show up in kde 3 but of course kde 3 doesn't look in /usr/lib/kde4..
<apachelogger> yeah, though right now it doesn't show it for KDE3 nor KDE4
<apachelogger> since the files simply don't exist
<Riddell> apachelogger: it works for some, probably even most, but there's a fair number it's broken for
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> how can this work?
<Riddell> more clever scripting in debian/rules to make it work out where the icon actually is
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger senses a headache :P
<davmor2> Riddell: is the iso ready?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes but seems I miscalculated my upstream bandwidth, it'll be another couple of hours yet according to ssh
<davmor2> oooooppppssss
<Riddell> sorry about that
<davmor2> Np  what the link for it once it's up?
<stdin> Riddell: looks like that debdiff for kdewebdev-kde4 only fixed i386 builds, still doesn't run common-post-build-arch:: or install/kdewebdev-kde4:: parts of debian/rules
<davmor2> If I'm still awake I can set the dl and try it first thing
<Riddell>  /msg'ed
<danimo> re
<danimo> hmm, from a KDE 3 session, KDE 4 apps don't see the KDE 4 Qt plugins (like styles)
<danimo> apachelogger: can you reproduce that?
 * apachelogger has no KDE3 on the laptop :P
<apachelogger> deleted that in december already
 * Tm_T has no KDE on the laptop
<danimo> startkde sets the plugin path
<danimo> QT_PLUGIN_PATH, that is
 * mhb has a lot of KDE on the laptop
<Riddell> starting kde 4 apps in kde 3 has the kde 4 style for me
<jpatrick> same for me
<Tm_T> mhb: like to guess what I do have in my laptop?
<iRon> Tm_T: wmii2 ?
<mhb> Windows? Apple? No laptop?
<Riddell> _czessi: do you know who's doing the kubuntu-de.org announce?
<mhb> Riddell: umm
<mhb> Riddell: emonkey asked you about it, isn't he doing it?
<jjesse_> newyear55
<Riddell> mhb: aye but he left
<Tm_T> Windows 3.11 <3
<danimo> odd, marble wants libgps.15,  but gutsy has .16
<danimo> yet no conflicts
<danimo> apachelogger: can you add libgps.15 as dependency for marble?
<apachelogger> danimo: I see no dep on libgps.15 in marble-kde4
<danimo> ah, there is marble and marble-kde4
<danimo> odd
<Riddell> marble is the old qt only version
<danimo> oh, ok
<claydoh> what no tetris clone for kde4??? the wife will be shocked :)
<claydoh> she likes the look of the kde4 games
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 12th January 11:00 | Alpha 3 out | Happy KDE 4.0 day
<Riddell> Vorian, nixternal: whatever happened to ktorrent-kde4?
<Vorian> Riddell: where do you want it?
<Vorian> :)
 * Vorian just gets back from work
<nixternal> Riddell: I think KTorrent was the one I said to just do uupdate on and upload when you were ready
<Riddell> Vorian: in hardy :)
<Vorian> lol
<Riddell> nixternal: nope, that wes plasma-extragear
<nixternal> ahh
<Riddell> Vorian: put it on a web server somewhere
<Vorian> k
<nixternal> ya, that was the one Vorian was working on...forgot about that :)
<Vorian> lol
<nixternal> so it is his fault!!!! WOOT ISN"T MINE FOR ONCE!
<Vorian> nixternal: I can't figure the other two out
<nixternal> what were the other 2?
<nixternal> kpov and li*
<Vorian> ligature
<nixternal> something or other
<Vorian> yah
<nixternal> k, I will take a look at ligature here in a sec
<Vorian> doh!
<Vorian> Riddell: it's gonna be on my ppa
<nixternal> is ligature the new kdvi by chance?
<Riddell> nixternal: new kghostview
<Riddell> it's largly redundant to okular
<nixternal> hrmm, all of its documentation says &kdvi;
<nixternal> ya, and hasn't been updated since 2004 really
<Riddell> kdvi is a fork of kghostview, and ligature brings them together.  something like that
<nixternal> ahhhh, that makes sense
<nixternal> NOT! :p
<nixternal> Okular is pretty pimpin' though
<nixternal> hopefully I can build some stuff tonight...last night all hell broke loose with 3.98.0 build-deps
<mhb> Riddell: any news on the python-kde4 konsole plugin? Do you happen to know whether it exists or not?
<mhb> Riddell: especially in our packages
<mhb> konsole kpart
<mhb> well the thing we all need for our python thingies to work
<Riddell> mhb: I heard that the konsole plugin bits had all been removed in 4.0 and should come back for 4.1
<Riddell> dunno if that's true or not
<mhb> that would be a shame
<Riddell> yes indeed
<nixternal> ryanakca: http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/mockup1.svg
<ryanakca> nixternal: thanks :)
<nixternal> np
<mhb> ryanakca: going to work on that?
<ryanakca> mhb: ask the world?
<mhb> ah
<mhb> okies
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-11
<Riddell> Vorian: I don't see it here yet https://launchpad.net/~vorian/+archive
<nixternal> CMake Error: Blitz_DIR is not set.  It must be set to the directory containing BlitzConfig.cmake in order to use Blitz.
<nixternal> bah!
<Vorian> Riddell: it's comming
<nixternal> wth is BlitzConfig.cmake?
<Vorian> nixternal: good luck trying to find it
<Vorian> nixternal: http://www.nabble.com/Build-problems-and-solutions-to12359280.html
<stdin> Riddell: wasn't kdepim-kde4 released with 4.0.0 ?
<nixternal> argh, when did apt-file stop working :(
<Riddell> stdin: no, not ready
<Riddell> stdin: also no quanta or kdevelop
<stdin> ahh, then the meta-kde4 package should remove reference to kdepim-kde4
<Riddell> stdin: true true
<stdin> Riddell: I'm working on -3 anyway, updating the versions required, I'll show it to you when I think it's done :)
<Riddell> stdin: I may well be asleep in which case just upload to the ppa
<stdin> Riddell: sure, but it should be done in a couple mins anyway
<Vorian> Riddell: ktorrent is in pending status atm
<danimo> re
<xRaich[o]2x> hrmm installing kde-l10n-de makes kde4 act really weird
<Riddell> danimo: can't sleep for the excitement either?
<xRaich[o]2x> krunner does not start anymore
<xRaich[o]2x> and kopete doesn't allow me to add ne accounts to my identity
<danimo> Riddell: nah, rather trying to find very last showstoppers in the kubuntu packages
<Tm_T> wooooooo
<Tm_T> KDE 4.0.80 <3
<danimo> xRaich[o]2x: yeah, adding jabber accounts makes kopete crash :(
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> murrrr
<xRaich[o]2x> danimo: nope not when i'm using the english locals
<xRaich[o]2x> works fine
<xRaich[o]2x> but
<Tm_T> forgot to try Kopete
<stdin> Riddell: http://www.stdin.me.uk/meta-kde4/
<xRaich[o]2x> when i'm using the german locals and want to add new accounts there are none
<xRaich[o]2x> no jabber, no icq, no what so ever
<xRaich[o]2x> i hit add account and get an empty list where the protocols should show up
<xRaich[o]2x> and pressing alt+f2 won't make the krunner widget appear
<danimo> I just get a crash upon connect
<xRaich[o]2x> works fine with english locals though
<danimo> not here
<xRaich[o]2x> weird
<xRaich[o]2x> i did tried it for a number of times
<xRaich[o]2x> try
<xRaich[o]2x> without it worked fine with german locals it went bonkers
<xRaich[o]2x> i even removed all .kde* files
<Riddell> stdin: looks great, I'll upload to ubuntu and you can upload to the ppa
 * nixternal kicks ligature
<stdin> ok, sounds like a plan :)
<Riddell> Vorian: your ktorrent is a native packages, there's no .orig file
<Riddell> Vorian: spose I can just make one
<nixternal> Riddell: I am seeing a problem here...I will check ktown for an updated package, but the package we have for ligature isn't the same that is in KDE SVN
<Riddell> nixternal: ask toma
<yuriy> anybody working on amarok 2 packages?
<Riddell> yuriy: I don't think they want us to, apachelogger will do it when appropriate I suspect
<yuriy> oh ok
<stdin> I doubt they want the same treatment as kde4 got with it's alpha/RC releases, they want people to see something mostly stable
<Nightrose> yuriy: we will have a techpreview soonish
<Nightrose> I think apachelogger will package that
<Nightrose> stdin: true - but we need to get something out there and then we switch to qt 4.4
<xRaich[o]2x> Nightrose: good news :D
<Nightrose> ;-)
<xRaich[o]2x> told you i can't wait for the release ;)
<Tm_T> release?
<xRaich[o]2x> preview
<xRaich[o]2x> whatever ^^
<Tm_T> is that equiv to svn commit?
<xRaich[o]2x> Nightrose: any idea when this will happen?
<Nightrose> yea but I am not sure if I am supposed to tell
<Riddell> Vorian: ok, uploaded, many thanks
<Vorian> no problem
<Vorian> Riddell: sorry about the orig.tar.gz
<Vorian> i don't know why it didn't upload
<xRaich[o]2x> Nightrose: ah ok i don't want to ruin the surprise ^^
<Vorian> nixternal: I'll keep hammering away at kpov
<Nightrose> xRaich[o]2x: hehe well - it really is apachelogger´s thing to do
<Vorian> cd
<Vorian> pfft
<nixternal> Riddell: nah, my mistake on that....BlitzConfig.cmake is no longer in kdelibs, but ligature is looking for it...how do I get it to look for FindBlitz.cmake instead?
<Riddell> nixternal: cmake is a mystery to me, try #kde4-devel
<nixternal> k
<Riddell> nixternal: or is it fixed in svn?
<Tm_T> back to hacking life and kwin ->
<xRaich[o]2x> Nightrose: ok then i'll try to be patient ^^
<nixternal> no it isn't in SVN
<nixternal> what I have is the same
<Vorian> oi
<Vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51515/
<Vorian> that's kpovmodeler
<Riddell> Vorian: "error: freetype/config/ftheader.h: No such file or directory"
<Riddell> looks like that file is missing
<Vorian> yeah
<Vorian> hmmm
<Riddell> Vorian: packages.ubuntu.com may be able to find it
<stdin> hmm kdesu in kde4 want's roots password :p oh well
<Riddell> hmm, there's probably a compile option for that
<Vorian> hmm
<Vorian> i bet it's ftgl-dev
<Riddell> Vorian: try libfreetype6-dev
<Vorian> i already had that one
<Riddell> it maybe needs a pointer to usr/include/freetype2/ somehow then
<Vorian> hmmm
 * stdin wonders when gnomefreak will identify ;)
<gnomefreak> happy :)
<gnomefreak> there much better
<stdin> no you can kick people quicker and with more fury :D
 * stdin gives Hobbsee a belated "Pong"
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Riddell> well, I think we're ready for 4.0
<Riddell> time for some sleep before the announce
<Vorian> :)
<stdin> Riddell: I messed up the Depends line of kde4-devel a bit, here's the fix http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/meta-kde4_3.1.debdiff
<Riddell> stdin: ok
<stdin> in meta-kde that is
<Hobbsee> heh
<stdin> missing commas, I wish that lintain doesn't pick that up
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got your CD done?
<stdin> s/doesn't/did/
<Riddell> Hobbsee: testers welcome http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/kde4/
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how's the hardy packages?
<stdin> I got 4.0.0 running here on hardy now, on display :1  :D
 * Hobbsee wonders if you still have to mangle with kdm, etc
<stdin> I started it from kdm
<stdin> just installed and switched user, then logged in
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I've not tried kdm and some of the app icons are broken but otherwise they work decently
 * Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> stdin: ah right, so kdm (or gdm) picks that up now?  neat.
<stdin> yeah, the package installs the /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop file
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<stdin> has done since RC2 :)
<Hobbsee> Binary: kde-devel, kde, kde-amusements, kde-core
<Hobbsee> i want ammusements and core, i take it?
<Riddell> that's kde 3
<Riddell> kde4-core
 * Riddell snoozes
<stdin> oh diggidy  dang, guess what kde4-* depends on: kde-core
 * Riddell unsnoozes
<stdin> how come no one (including me) spotted that? :p
<stdin> ok, it was just kde4-amusements, not so bad then
<Riddell> test before upload?  bah humbug
 * Riddell uploads fix && snoozes
<nixternal> ooh, Vorian found a bug in libfreetype
<stdin> Hobbsee: if you don't want kde-core installed, you can grab kde4-core kdeedu-kde4  kdegames-kde4 and kdetoys-kde4 (that's what kde4-amusements will get)
<nixternal> /usr/include/ft2build.h has #include <freetype/config/ftheaer.h> when it should be #include <freetype2/freetype/config/ftheader.h>
<Hobbsee> stdin: right
<Hobbsee> stdin: so i can basically pick my metapackages like kde3, and get a full system?
<nixternal> holy smokes, I can do a full update and nothing wants to uninstall today...now that is love!
<stdin> Hobbsee: that's the plan yeah, if you wanted all of it you could do "sudo apt-get install kde4" :)
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> stdin: I just do "cmakekdeall" :(
<stdin> you don't have to compile with apt :)
<Tm_T> stdin: but then it's not current trunk
<stdin> current trunk is 4.1 isn't it?
<Tm_T> well 4.0.80 atm
<Tm_T> more or less
<Tm_T> stdin: logout dialog is <3
<stdin> is it different from 4.0.0?
<Tm_T> IIRC yes
<Tm_T> well atleast it's different from week or two back
<jjesse> evening
<stdin> morning :)
<Jucato> noon
<jjesse> hello stdin
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<stdin> I think we finally got #kubuntu under control now :)
<Jucato> hah stick around for the official release... you're gonna be swamped :P
 * Jucato won't be here 
<Jucato> enjoy :D
<stdin> I may have another 11hour nap by then :p
<jjesse> official release is at what time utc?
<stdin> no one knows, or at least I haven't seen a time mentioned
<Jucato> lunch...
<Jucato> jjesse: I heard the release will be between 00:00 and 23:59 on Jan 11, 2007
<jjesse> nice :)
<Jucato> no timezone indicated :)
<stdin> no, between 00:00:00.00 and 23:59:59.99
<Jucato> aaah sorry
<Jucato> my sources were lacking
<jjesse> smart a$$
<stdin> gotta keep you ear to the ground, finger on the pulse and eat off the grape vine :)
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> heading to bed i'm tired
<Jucato> whose pulse?
<jjesse> while i dowwnload the updates
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> later
<jjesse> night
<stdin> the pulse of the kde devs, don't want them to die on us :p
<stdin> night jjesse
 * genii sips a coffee
<genii> I can't say I'm crazy about this vista-like kmenu navigation
<stdin> there is another menu available, like the old one
<genii> stdin: Find it in themes or so?
<stdin> it's a applet, so just add it to the panel and remove the old one
<genii> stdin: OK, thanks
<genii> stdin: Crap. How to dock it?
<stdin> remove it from the desktop, then just drag it from the widget chooser to the panel
<stdin> should popup by the other menu
<genii> stdin: Heh. Thanks.
<stdin> I don't like the new menu much either, so that's one of the 1st things I did :)
<genii> Otherwise the standard theme/layout is nice
<nixternal> BOOYAH@!#)@*)*#@)!)*
<nixternal> Vorian: fixed ligature!
<Vorian> ^5 nixternal
<Vorian> what was it?
<genii> Bah. The context overlay thing doesn't move with the icon it's originally attached to when you align vertical or horizontal
<nixternal> their CMakeList.txt file was missing KDE4 REQUIRED
 * nixternal fixes and uploads to KDE svn
<Vorian> that's it?
<nixternal> yup
<Vorian> you are awesome
<nixternal> I can't believe I didn't catch that
<stdin> wow, kde 4.0.0 only took 107 uploads and 31 FTBFS :) not bad
<Vorian> nice
<Vorian> :)
<nixternal> gotta make sure we don't have any svn freezes going on
<Vorian> so nixternal, it would be: find_package(KDE4 REQUIRED) before blitz required?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> it is missing other things as well which I am fixing in svn
<Vorian> nice find :)
<Vorian> the only file in the source directory, who would have thought?  :)
<nixternal> my god, how big is freakin' keg
<nixternal> I feel like I am checking out kdebase
<Vorian> a full size one?
<nixternal> ya
<Vorian> like 50 gal
<nixternal> I thought I already had it, guess I didn't
<nixternal> hahaha
<Vorian> or something close to it
<nixternal> you ass
<Vorian> :)
<nixternal> not that keg
<nixternal> KDE Extrage Gear == keg
<Vorian> ROFL!!!!
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> you had me for a second
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> how many extragear packages are left?
<nixternal> are you done with yours?
<nixternal> just kpov and lig
<Vorian> freetype bug
<Vorian> ah, too bad
<nixternal> ahhh, damn I think I just ran into that as a matter of fact with ligature
<Vorian> uh oh
<nixternal> OK, ligature is fixed in KDE SVN now
 * Vorian sleeps
<Vorian> night :)
 * genii considers asking a support question of stdin
<stdin> fine, but ask nixternal if it's about vista :p
<genii> heh, deal
<genii> I'll need a bulletproof vest first though <laughing>
 * nixternal breaks out the canon
<genii> I guess I won't ask that burning question of how do you make ubuntu load from vista's bootloader instead of vice-a-versa then ....
<nixternal> ahh, there is actually a howto on the wiki :)
<genii> Bah. Did compiz --replace and had to go to terminal to kill it enough to be able to logout
<genii> Must not take my ccsm settings from 3.5.8
<genii> nixternal: Found that wiki page btw, thanks
<genii> Heh some guy in #ubuntu dissing kde4
<genii> oops #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> let him. he'll find sympathizers there...
<Jucato> or maybe angry ops.
<Jucato> either way, if he ever comes our way.... WHAM!
 * genii hides the baseball bat
<Jucato> I have other blunt objects :)
<genii> :)
 * ScottK isn't particularly excited about KDE4.  It doesn't include the one KDE app that is most important to me for my use.
<Jucato> which is?
<Jucato> s/KDE4/KDE 4.0/
<Jucato> :D
<ScottK> Jucato: Kontact (kdepim)
<ScottK> Also, since I use my Kubuntu boxes for $WORK, stability is more important than the latest kewl features.
<ScottK> But I'm also old and grumpy, so what do I know.
<Jucato> ah yes... definitely not for KDE 4.0.. maybe not even 4.1
<ScottK> So I'll just keep on with KDE 3.5 for a while and eventually will make the switch.
<ScottK> In the meantime, I hope it gets a reasonable level of bug fixing.
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> you're not being old and grumpy. just being sensible and stable :)
<ScottK> Good night all.
<Jucato> 'night!  :)
<nixternal> no, ScottK is being old and grumpy ;p
<nixternal> just like ligature is right now
<Jucato> ligature is just plain being a PITA :)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: can you please nuke the older dragonplayer? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=dragonplayer
 * apachelogger_ is on his way to school
<nixternal> ligature I don't think should have ever been tagged, unless of course I am missing the obvious
<nixternal> when someone can tell me why HAS_WCHAR, HAS_GNUG_PRAGMAS is an issue, then maybe I can do something
<Jucato> um... I thought extragear wasn't included in the scope of the regular release schedules?
<Jucato> (I mean that's why they're in extragear, right?)
<nixternal> "NEED_GNUG_PRAGMAS
<nixternal> wth is that
<nixternal> not everything in extragear was tagged though
<Jucato> I didn't know anything in extragear was tagged (maybe plasma only?)
<nixternal> I wish I knew where NEED_GNUG_PRAGMAS was defined
<genii> libdjvu
<nixternal> you would think so, but it isn't
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> actually ligature has djvu in the damn plugins already
<genii> Weird. are you getting something like <clipped full path>/djvu/libdjvu/Arrays.cpp:58:21: error: config.h: No such file or directory
<nixternal> nope
<genii> hmm
<nixternal> In file included from /tmp/buildd/ligature-kde4-4.0.0/plugins/djvu/libdjvu/Arrays.cpp:64:
<nixternal> /tmp/buildd/ligature-kde4-4.0.0/plugins/djvu/libdjvu/Arrays.h:62:5: warning: "NEED_GNUG_PRAGMAS" is not defined
<nixternal> a bunch of those
<nixternal> once again, I think you can chalk this up to bogus ass CMakeList.txt files
<nixternal> wtf, instead of building ligature against libdjvulibre-dev, he includes it in the damn package
<Jucato> hm.. quite amusing, our only new feature for alpha 3 is kde4 :)
<Jucato> oh nixternal, did you write about Tonio's new kio-apt features already?
 * nixternal #'s out djvu from CMakeLists.txt and tries again
<nixternal> I didn't write any of the release notes this go round
<nixternal> I think yuriy did
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> I'll poke him instead then
<Jucato> good for you. you needed a break :)
<nixternal> ya, first one in 2 years :)
<nixternal> woohoo!
 * genii thinks about the mushroom principle
<genii> eg: lock programmers in dark room, feed them manure and hope something fruitful comes
<nixternal> w00t, just comment out that crappy djvu garbage from CMakeList.txt and it builds past that plugin garbage
<nixternal> now I need to fix up fax with some tweaked out cmake includes and on to the next breakage
 * genii puts a pot of coffee on for nixternal
<nixternal> thanks! gonna need it
<genii> Anytime
 * genii sneaks a peek at http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/graphics/ligature/CMakeLists.txt
<buz> i'm seeing a really annoying issue: at times, konqueror-kde4 simply wont load sites while firefox does so without any issues?
<nixternal> buz: running v4.0.0 or older?
<Jucato> stdin: btw, did you see my comment about kpackage-kde4 requiring smartpm-core?
<stdin> Jucato: nope
<nixternal> genii: error: config.h: No such file or directory   <-- what is the fix for that? I cannot remember how I did it before for the life of me
<Jucato> stdin: ok now I'm telling you :)
<genii> nixternal: [01:15:35] <nixternal> wtf, instead of building ligature against libdjvulibre-dev, he includes it in the damn package
<stdin> Jucato: can you file a bug report, pretty please :)
<buz> nixternal: 4.0.0
<buz> mhh that just was the first composite crash
<stdin> Jucato: just so I don't forget to tell Riddell and it is a packaging issue so reporting a bug is fine in that case
<genii> nixternal: Maybe theres a reason that .krazy contains: SKIP /plugins/ps/\|/plugins/dvi/\|/plugins/djvu/
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> forgot about that damn .krazy
<nixternal> stupid hidden files :p
<Jucato> stdin: wokei
<apach|mobile> yuriy: Nightrose: I'm not yet sure whether we should package amarok2 tp 1
<buz> can someone check if web shortcuts work for them in kde4? i always end up searching google, no matter what shortcut i try
<stdin> Jucato: made a bug report on kpackage-kde4 yet?
<Jucato> bug 181950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181950 in kdeadmin-kde4 "KPackage4 requires smartpm-core in order to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181950
<nixternal> Riddell: ligature is a mess...if you want to take a look at it feel free...I have uploaded to svn the CMakeList.txt fixes
<nixternal> I am going to crash, see you all on the otherside of KDE 4 :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I see what you mean about some extragear being tagged. given your problems, I'm also surprised ligature made it... :/
<Jucato> g'night nixternal
<davmor2> Riddell: things are going okay so far :)
<davmor2> Riddell: did the Kde4 team run out of ideas for icons?  In games nearly all of them seem to have pictures of cards. ie arcade/board games/games for kids etc
<davmor2> Why does clicking on restart bring up a dialogue saying shutdown/restart etc?
<davmor2> couldn't find service khelpcenter was an error I received trying to access the manual for KspaceDuel Kde 4
<stdin> is khelpcenter-kde4 installed?
<davmor2> I'll check in a sec
<stdin> I think it's a recommend of something, but not a dep
<davmor2> stdin: I would check via the package manager but it says "Kpackage requires the SMART Package Manager to be installed in order to function"
<stdin> bug 18195
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 18195 in netcfg "dhcp search can't be avoided during installation" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18195
<stdin> erm, bug 181950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181950 in kdeadmin-kde4 "KPackage4 requires smartpm-core in order to run" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181950
<Jucato> thankies
<davmor2> stdin: Not a kde user just a tester.  It helps sometime to not know what your doing in order to find bugs :)
<stdin> davmor2: the bug topic includes the fix though "KPackage4 requires smartpm-core in order to run", so just install smartpm-core via apt-get
<davmor2> should the install icon still be available on an installed system?
<Jucato> install icon on the desktop? no
<stdin> probably not, no
<davmor2> Jucato: stdin: No this is in the menu above package manager
<Jucato> hm?
<stdin> afaik, the installer shouldn't be installed
<davmor2> I've install smartpm-core.  I'v started package manager, I've typed in the password and the window for my password pops back up
<stdin> it asks for the root pass I think, try using "kdesudo kpackage" from krunner
<Jucato> it worked for me last night, so I'm sure only smartpm-core was needed :/
<davmor2> kdesudo command not found I think I've located the error :)
<stdin> kdesudo is from kde3, doh!
<stdin> erm, set a root password?
 * stdin cringes
<stdin> or just install the kdesudo package
<stdin> that's probably better right now
<davmor2> Jucato: do you have a root password? Or did you type in your user pass
<Jucato> I actually launched it from a KDE 3 session :)
<Jucato> so it used kdesu
<stdin> kdesu = kdesudo
<Jucato> oh wait...
<Jucato> I can't recall if it asked me the password or if I ran it in read only mode (Kpackage's default if you just run it)
<Jucato> stdin: only if kdesudo is installed. otherwise it reverts to plain kdesu :)
<stdin> yeah, but kdesudo is installed by default in our kde3
<Jucato> so can he run kdesudo from a KDE 4 session?
<\sh> moins
<stdin> yeah, kdesudo only exists in one place in the $PATH, so it'll run the kde3 version
<Jucato> what's the problem with kde4's kdesu then?
<davmor2> I think I may of found the issue I just tried to access users in order to make sure I was set up as admin.  It would accept my password and that was kdesu at work.  I've just rebooted and am going to check again
<davmor2> s/would/wouldn't
<stdin> Jucato: asks for root pass
<davmor2> yes definite problem.  I just tried User Manager again and kdesu is saying that my password is wrong but I just logged in with it :)
<stdin> if you look it asks for "root" password, so there's the problem :p
<davmor2> how can I check via command line as to what groups I'm in
<Jucato> stdin: then using kdesudo will work around that right? maybe we can symlink kdesudo to kde4's kdesu like we do in kde3's kdesu
<Jucato> davmor2: "id"
<stdin> davmor2: "groups"
<Jucato> both :)
<Jucato> id shows groupid too though... :(
<Jucato> stdin: so the bug is kdesu4 doesn't/can't use sudo and only su?
<stdin> it's not configured to do so, it's probably come cmake option
<stdin> not 100% sure if we'll need to patch the code or just reconfigure it
<Jucato> I see...but in any case, wouldn't it still be advisable to use kdesudo as well? unless kdesu4 works more properly than kdesu (3)
<davmor2> hey guys if you go to User Manager it is kdesu asking for password and it is saying that I got it wrong
<mak3_> hi all
<stdin> Jucato: probably yes, we need a kde4 port really
<davmor2> should the id number make any difference as long ass the admin group is listed?
<Jucato> davmor2: yeah, because it's actually looking for the root's password.. which doesn't exist
<mikkael> i use kdesudo for the kde4 password problem
<hunger> Is kdevelop already available for kde4?
<davmor2> Jucato: Kdesu is
<stdin> hunger: no, not yet
<davmor2> yes your right it does ask for roots password :)
<Jucato> hunger: I thought kdev has a different release cycle?
<hunger> Jucato: Dunno. That is why I am asking.
<Jucato> oh ok.. then most probably no
<hunger> I have a build of kdevelop from kde/trunk and that is mostly unuseable. I just wanted to make sure that I did not break something locally;-)
<Jucato> ah don't worry then :)
<davmor2> stdin: Jucato: Right back to the original issue before I found the other.  There is no khelpcenter-kde4 listed in the repo's using apt-cache search.  I changedd the search field to khelpcenter and that's listed.  Would that be the right one?
<stdin> khelpcenter-kde4 is the package, and it does exist
<davmor2> that'll be why it isn't installed then :)
<milian> regarding: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0-2.php
<milian> I still have to start kde manually when using KDE 4 from my login manager
<milian> an xterm was started and I had to use the old commands
<milian> i.e. exporting some envs and running startkde afterwards
<Jucato> hm.. that's kinda wrong
<stdin> you just choose "KDE 4" from the login manager, ie: kdm or gdm
<milian> I did just that
<milian> xterm was presented and nothing else
<davmor2> or a spare disk with the kde4 install on and start it a run time :)
<stdin> post /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop to pastebin then
<milian> so I did what I described above
<buz> hm lol
<milian> the next time I run kde4 it worked though
<buz> i managed to remove the taskbar and now it wont come back :P
<stdin> buz: I think that happens when you don't have a clean ~/.kde4 it happened to me too
<buz> so its not a good idea to copy over kde3 ?
<buz> how else am i gonna get my settings
<Jucato> buz: when you run your kde3 apps in a kde4 session it will use ~/.kde
<buz> yeah but for example i want kwallet data in konqui4
<buz> and kopete data in kopete
<Jucato> hm... they may or may not be compatible with the old, but you could try
<Jucato> carefully :)
<buz> well they are
<buz> but somehow, this plasma business is beyond me :P
<buz> ah well lets nuke .kde4 and try again :P
<buz> i have feeling i will do that numerous times :P
<davmor2> afk I'll break it some more when I come back :P
<milian> darn, those kde4 programs made themselves highes-priority defaults for many filetypes...
<hunger> kde4-devel is not installable here.
<milian> kwrite kde4, konqueror kde4 etc. now start in my kde3 environment
<hunger> kde4-devel depends on kde4-core >= 5:47.
<Riddell> tsk, poke stdin ^^
 * stdin wonders why that is
<hunger> kde4 is not installable either: depends on kdeartwork-kde4 > 4:4.0.0 while available is 4:3.98.x
<stdin> just installed it fine on my gutsy install
<hunger> stdin: I'm on hardy.
<stdin> well that's because kdeartwork-kde4 hasn't built yet :)
<hunger> stdin: Ah, that explains it:-) I'll just wait it out.
<Riddell> hmm, it failed to build
<Riddell> xscreensaver foo
<stdin> built in gutsy PPA
<Riddell> yeah, it has magic xscreensaver detection so if xscreensaver changes kdeartwork needs to as well
<buz> stdin: even with a virgin .kde4, removing the pager and readding it doesnt seem to put back in the bottom bar
<buz> it just floats on the desktop
<stdin> probably a bug then
<buz> sounds like it
<buz> not the first one i'd file today :P
<stdin> Riddell: http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/meta-kde4_3.3.debdiff see also bug 181950
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181950 in kdeadmin-kde4 "KPackage4 requires smartpm-core in order to run" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181950
<Riddell> stdin: does kpackage only use smart now?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> it won't start without smart...
<stdin> it pops up saying it can't find "SMART" so I guess so
<\sh> Riddell: I guess it's because smart can handle all types of repositories..rpm-md, deb, yum etc.
<Riddell> makes sense
<\sh> but it can be dangerous, too
<davmor2> Riddell: On a plus side the install itself was absolutely flawless.
<Riddell> davmor2: overall I'm happy it works at all :)
<davmor2> Like I say there are some niggles but that I'm sure is to be expected.  All my hardware was detected.  I installed on my second drive and updated grub on the 1st.  Everything seems to be okay.
<davmor2> Riddell: the other main niggle I have is why does it pop up a window with end session when from the menu you selected restart
<Riddell> Bug in KDE 4.0 shocker!
<Riddell> quick stop the release!
<davmor2> Riddell: No I wondered more if it was deliberate :P
<Riddell> I doubt it, probably just a last minute change to something that clashed with something else
<mhb> hi folks
<Riddell> same thing happened with desktop wallpaper, the formats changed and it broke kdm
<mhb> everyone in a jolly mood, I see
<davmor2> right okay
 * Riddell fluffles mhb 
 * apache|mobile__ schedules work on kdm-kde4 for tonight
<stdin> when oh when will kde.org announce... :p
<apache|mobile__> Riddell: btw, do you think it makes sense to create some patches from the 4.0 branch... e.g. plasma is crashing like a crazy horse for me
<apache|mobile__> stdin: when the beer is here!
<stdin> damn those beer delivery guys, always late
<Riddell> stdin: soon soon!
<stdin> I just want to stop saying "when kde.org announces it" every few mins :p
<mhb> ya, time based releases rock
<Riddell> even gnome doesn't release to the minute
<mhb> KDE should go back to its punktlich German roots
<Nightrose> haha
<apache|mobile__> pünktlichkeit ftw!
<Nightrose> indeed
<Riddell> now there's a good word
<apache|mobile__> we should import aseigo, so he gets to learn that ;-)
<stdin> a general time would be nice, like "somewhere around lunchtime UTC"
<Riddell> not as good as entwickler, but still sounds fun
<Riddell> stdin: minutes!
<davmor2> Riddell: I just dropped in my usb pen drive and it's not been mounted at all
<apache|mobile__> naaah
<apache|mobile__> IMHO
<Riddell> davmor2: stop testing, you'll only find bugs!
<apache|mobile__> the time should be in a 3 day time frame
<stdin> so I was right then, depending on when you have lunch :p
<apache|mobile__> that creates a lot of buzz
<davmor2> I thought that was the point :P
<Riddell> davmor2: oh aye :)
<apache|mobile__> just imagine, 3 days without sleep and total excitement
<davmor2> Manually mounting the device works and dolphin can access and read it np's.  However the computer icon by the time still doesn't register it :(
 * apache|mobile__ runs through the class room and shouts "ooohhhh KDE4, oohhhhhh, can't wait any longer"
<mhb> Riddell: hope your "within minutes" does not mean "within hours"
<Riddell> hold your breath!
 * apache|mobile__ stops breathing
<davmor2> apache|mobile__: don't be blagged you'll die ;)
<apache|mobile__> omg, ohnoes
<apache|mobile__> can't die I have to be here when the announce gets out
<Riddell> keep holding!
<davmor2> Once again Riddell On the whole it workish looks nice and feels a whole lot more sprightly.  Good job all round.  I hope the niggles are ironed out soon :)
<mhb> woo hoo!
<davmor2> Riddell: stop trying to kill him :P
 * stdin woots at www.kde.org !
<Nightrose> \o/  \o/  \o/ yaaaaaaaay!
<stdin> apache|mobile: you can breath now :)
<apache|mobile> KAY DE EE
<apache|mobile> KAY DE EE
<apache|mobile> KAY DE EE
<apache|mobile> FOUR
 * apache|mobile hands out more and more beer
<apache|mobile> free beer for everyone
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 12th January 11:00 | KDE 4.0! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<stdin> ooh Riddell, shouldn't "run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm" be "run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde in the Xerphyr xterm" ?
<Riddell> mm, yes
<stdin> you know, we should have done a startkde-kde4, but it's not exactly a big deal
<mhb> so, get ready for all the negative reviews :o)
<stdin> HOBBSEE!!! hi :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you just missed the big release!
<Riddell> the fireworks were amazing
<mhb> ryanakca: ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: awwww
<\sh> wooosa
<\sh> THIS DAY IS INCREDIBLE...KDE4 released...rejoined motu...birthday....and klinsmann is new coach of Bayern München...what a great day...I love it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so were there lots of shiny colours?
<stdin> all the colours of plasma :p
<Hobbsee> :)
<davmor2> mhb: It ain't that bad I can only find niggles
<Hobbsee> right, so how do i install it on hardy?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: a large amount of black
<Hobbsee> just kde4-core seems listed in teh announcement
<Riddell> \sh: it's your special day!
<stdin> "sudo apt-get install kde4-core" should work fine
<\sh> Riddell: looks like :)
<mhb> davmor2: reviewers tend to pay attention to details, and KDE4 is not a release of Windows Vista, which is both good and bad
 * Hobbsee installs
<Hobbsee> ...blink
 * Hobbsee just saw how fast the archives are serving data
<stdin> prepare for the involuntary "ooh"s and "ahh"s you'll expel
<Vorian> lol
<davmor2> mhb: But I'm a tester I'm looking for faults I'm actually hunting them down :)
<Hobbsee> Fetched 108MB in 2min8s (840kB/s)
<stdin> not bad, I bet the PPA is a tad slower than that by now ;)
<Hobbsee> my connection *never* goes that fast on a non-au site.
<Hobbsee> rarely that good, consistently, on an au site
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why does this hate me?
<Hobbsee> i don't seem to get a terminal after running Xephyr :1
<Riddell> do you get xephyr?
<stdin> did you do "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1 ; xterm" ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as in, the screen?  yes
<stdin> I think Xephyr is starting too slowly for xterm
<Riddell> yeah, they probably need to be separate commands
<Riddell> export DISPLAY=:1 ; xterm
<Hobbsee> AUDIT: Fri Jan 11 22:54:27 2008: 11334 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<Hobbsee> No protocol specified
<Hobbsee> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
<Riddell> hrm
<stdin> yep, Xephyr is too slow for xterm
<Hobbsee> so, um, what can i do?
<Tm_T> mmmh
 * Tm_T uses full KDE4 session
<stdin> Hobbsee: did you wait a sec before starting xterm?
<Hobbsee> stdin: i didn't start xterm, i just pasted what you had in quotes
<stdin> you mean "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1 ; xterm" ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<stdin> try "export DISPLAY=:0" to reset the display then "Xephyr :1 &" then wait and do "export DISPLAY=:1 ; xterm" see if that works at all
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~% export DISPLAY=:1 ; xterm                      10:58PM
<Hobbsee> AUDIT: Fri Jan 11 22:59:07 2008: 11409 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<Hobbsee> No protocol specified
<Hobbsee> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
<Hobbsee> same thing
<stdin> does "xhost" display anything other than: access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> what will we do WHEN #kubuntu becomes full of kde4 questions?
<Hobbsee> stdin:
<Hobbsee> AUDIT: Fri Jan 11 23:00:56 2008: 11409 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)
<Hobbsee> No protocol specified
<Hobbsee> xhost:  unable to open display ":1"
 * Hobbsee restarts X, and hopes to get in via GDM
<Jucato> Tm_T: we'll do what we've always done... try to cope with it :)
<Jucato> or direct them somewhere else >:)
<Tm_T> Jucato: that's what I do expect
<Tm_T> Jucato: glad we have #kde too ;)
<Jucato> actually a few days ago we were also wondering where to put kde4 questions in #kde :D
<stdin> I hope #kde doesn't just send them back our way
<Jucato> well that depends...
<Jucato> we'll see :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: I won't, dunno for others
<stdin> heh, I think I got #ubuntu-offtopic in a KDE4 buzz :D
<Tm_T> distro specific is different
<Jucato> we could always ask "What version of KDE are you using? 3.5? 4.0? or Kubuntu?"
<Jucato> >:)
<Tm_T> haha
<Hobbsee> wow, nice!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: isn't it just
<Jucato> Hobbsee: 4.0?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: 0.0 or 0.80?
<Hobbsee> 0.0
<stdin> had any involuntary "ooh"s and "ahh"s yet?
<davmor2> What's the name of the rss reader for the desktop rather than the rsd ticker tape
<Jucato> Hobbsee: welcome home :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> stdin: yeah - over the startup time, etc
<stdin> I noticed that, it's lightning
<Hobbsee> the lack of panel at the top of my screen is somewhat disturbing though
<Hobbsee> particularly coming from gnome
<Tm_T> haha
<Riddell> damn, we should have a fridge story
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well I don't usually have panel even in the bottom, soo
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yeah me too...
<Jucato> not having my usual 6 panels is disturbing...
<Nightrose> hehe yea that was the first thing i noticed as well
<Nightrose> but I will get used to that
<Tm_T> Jucato: 6?
<emonkey> damn it the ubuntu mirrors is faaaast, 5MB/s download of the Live CD
 * Jucato kinda totally dislikes big single panel setups right now :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: 6, 3 above, 3 below :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: hmm, interesting, I'm unable to get useful panels more than two
<Tm_T> as in, third I can't configure
<stdin> I only have 2, one on the bottom and one on the right (taskbar)
<Jucato> Tm_T: actually it can be reduced to 2.. but for more configurability, I split them up
<Tm_T> you mean panelpanel? or, some, special panel with their own settings?
<Jucato> panel panel
<Tm_T> mmmmh
<stdin> panel panel panel
<Tm_T> stdin: hug me
<Jucato> hm.. actually.. panel kasbar panel, panel panel panel :D
<Jucato> badger badger bagder
 * stdin gives Tm_T a biiiiiiiiig hug
<Hobbsee> Jucato: here as well.  this panel is huge!
<Jucato> at least it's pretty though...
<Jucato> but then again, Kubuntu's panel has always been pretty :)
<Jucato> shiny!!!
<stdin> mmmm, shiny
<Hobbsee> dunno what to think of oxygen, though
<Hobbsee> :D
<presroi_> greetings
<Jucato> oxygen is... um... new :)
<Hobbsee> so, how do i turn the compositing on?
<stdin> Hobbsee: system settings > desktop > advanced (IIRC)
<Jucato> right-click on window titlebar -> Configure Window Behavior
<Jucato> bottom settings
<Jucato> that too :)
<Jucato> oooh.. System Settings is now pleasing to look at :P
<stdin> yeah, it got a lot better
<Hobbsee> awww, looking glass isn't great.  compiz does that better
<stdin> usable even
<presroi_> hi. When I try to install kde4, I get the following error from apt-get:
<presroi_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<presroi_>   kde4: Depends: kdeartwork-kde4 (>= 4:4.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<presroi_> E: Broken packages
<presroi_> how do I fix this?
<Hobbsee> install kdeartwork-kde4
<presroi_> Reading state information... Done
<presroi_> E: Couldn't find package kdeartwort-kde4
<Hobbsee> presroi_: spell it correctly.
<presroi_> sorry. typo
<presroi_> I see it now
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> oh, nice expose
<presroi_> oh, a miracle. it started to work :)
<presroi_> sorry
<Jucato> we could probably start directing kde4 installation questions in here to #kubuntu?>
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, we're all playing with it too for the moment
<Jucato> wotey :)
<presroi_> Jucato: Which n-th person am I to ask kde4 related questions in this channel?
<stdin> well, it looks like the backport is mixing with the PPA in a bad way ..
<Jucato> presroi_: anyone. but stdin is likely to know :)
<Jucato> stdin: we should have probably stuck to PPA's with KDE4 all the way
<stdin> "you have -backports enabled, the backported packages are trickling through. you can either wait, or disable -backports temporally" < is my answer
<stdin> has anyone updated !kde4 yet?
<Jucato> feel free :)
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<stdin> you have ubotu-foo, not I :)
<Jucato> give me the text then :)
 * Jucato is wary of the wikipedia link though
<stdin> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Jucato> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Riddell> s/next/latest/ ?
<Jucato> er... stdin didn't change that!!
<stdin> !-kde4
<ubotu> kde4 aliases: kde 4 - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00
<stdin> I blame apokryphos
<Jucato> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. - KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Jucato
<Jucato> hm.. technically is it a major release? (aren't the major releases 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 etc?)
<Jucato> (of course Curious Joe probably wouldn't pwant to know...)
<stdin> no, that's minor. <major>.<minor>.<patch>  (minor is sometimes called "release" too)
 * Hobbsee wonders if this stuff all looks better with polyester
<Jucato> change oxygen to polyester?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> is polyester ported to qt4 already?
<mhb> it is
<Hobbsee> the whole "grey on grey" really isn't doing it for me
<Jucato> oh nice
<Jucato> Hobbsee: try the other color schemes?
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/001.png <3<3<3<3<3<3<3
<Hobbsee> oh ouch.  i must not have the gtk/qt engine thing
<davmor2> Tm_T: Nice
<Tm_T> davmor2: indeed, well, not for everyone, but just perfect for me
<davmor2> Anyone else with some nice shots?
<Tm_T> davmor2: shots from what?
<davmor2> screens sorry
<Tm_T> yes, screenshots of/from what
<Hobbsee> grah.  bad kde.
<apachelogger__> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> it's changed the text colour of some of the applets in gnome
<davmor2> kde4/3 in action
<apachelogger__> Hobbsee: now that sounds rather strange
<Hobbsee> yes...
<apachelogger__> maybe an evil plan of KDE4 - make gnome desktops ugly
<Hobbsee> whether it was in the gnome updates or something, i'm not sure
 * apachelogger__ goes with the evil theory :P
 * Tm_T admits nothing!
 * apachelogger__ senses a party
 * Tm_T senses life and death
<Tm_T> oh, that's only me
<apachelogger__> mom, I don't like it when you talk about death
<Tm_T> but its crucial part of life, son
<apachelogger__> Tm_T: why does it have to be that way?
<Tm_T> because I say so!
<apachelogger__> :(
 * apachelogger__ is listening to Tétris by Les Chapo-T on En Faîte [Amarok]
<apachelogger__> Riddell: btw, amarok2 tech preview 1 is coming soon ... I'll create a package for testing, so we can decide whether it would make sense to include it into hardy
<apachelogger__> I kinda doubt that
<Tm_T> apachelogger__: what I have seen, though haven't seen most recent status, no
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> it plays music
<apachelogger__> collection works somewhat
<apachelogger__> but that's about it
<Tm_T> yu
<Riddell> jjesse: the 4.0 live CD is not entirely unlike what I expect the hardy 4.0 CDs to be like (but the hardy CDs will have adept and other kde 3.0 missing bits on too)
<jjesse> Riddell: awesome news thanks :)
<Riddell> jjesse: for screenshots you probably want to set a blank background since I don't know what background we'll use
<Riddell> although we might just use that default kde 4.0 one
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks for all the hard work just getting some preasure
<mhb> Riddell: that'd be a shame
<mhb> Riddell: /me votes for one wallpaper for both KDE3 and KDE4 versions
<mhb> and the default KDE4 one shouldn't be used in KDE3, I guess.
<jjesse> +1 to mhb
 * Hobbsee wonders what the heck is wrong with this
<mhb> Hobbsee: this being... ?
<mhb> that pointer segfaults here
 * apachelogger__ notes: party in 50 minutes
<Riddell> mhb: that would be sensible
<Riddell> apachelogger__: is it a radio amarok party?
<mhb> how come distros like Arch can gather dozens of nice logo suggestions when they need artwork, but we are so much lacking people?
<txwikinger2> Isn't it a bit early for a party?
<mhb> mommy, the world's not fair!
<apachelogger__> Riddell: well, with radio amarok support, not about it though
<apachelogger__> txwikinger2: I was drinking beer at noon :P
<apachelogger__> today is KDE 4 day, means it's never too early  for a party
<txwikinger2> well.. always those people south of the danube :p
<apachelogger__> :P
 * apachelogger__ shouts: PARTEEEE
 * txwikinger2 thinks he should put his civil servant hat on and take an early TGIF
 * Riddell quoffs smoothie
 * apachelogger__ just hopes \sh is around :P
<\sh> apachelogger__: ^^
<apachelogger__> very good :D
 * \sh is going to drink some sekt 
 * apachelogger__ adds a todo item and heads towards a cigarette
 * mornfall appears for a bit
<Riddell> guys, blog!  I want that planet a nice shade of blue!
<Riddell> jjesse: blog!
<Riddell> jpatrick: blog!
<Riddell> seele: wake up and blog!
<Riddell> if jdub can do it, you can too!
<jpatrick> Riddell: I've got bad dependencies on KDE4..
<Nightrose> those who give support in #kubuntu: amarok 1.4.8 lost my collection in kde 4 - a rescann solved it
<jpatrick> looks like one thing still has to build..
<Riddell> jpatrick: what's that?
<jpatrick> kdebase-runtime: Conflicts: kdebase-runtime-bin but 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1 is to be installed.
<Hobbsee> heh, what are we blogging about?  :)
<jpatrick>  kdebase-runtime-bin: Depends: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 (= 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1) but 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 is installed
<jpatrick> ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: there is no kdebase-runtime-bin any more
<Riddell> jpatrick: what version of kdebase-runtime is it trying to install?
<Riddell> jpatrick: I think you need to remove your old packages first
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have 4.0.0 of kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> jpatrick: apt-get remove kdebase-runtime-bin
<jpatrick> Riddell: it's not installed
<Nightrose> ladies and gentleman!!! we gotta PARTY!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: let the party get started ;-)
 * nosrednaekim can't wait for all of the kde4 support requests.
<jpatrick> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> class KDE4Dance : public Qt4Dance
 * Hobbsee parties by apt-get clean
<apachelogger> Nightrose: sec
<Riddell> jpatrick: so what's trying to install it?
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends kdebase-runtime-bin
<gribelu> on hardy, is it normal that 'apt-get install kde4-core' tries to remove kdebase-bin-kde3?
 * Riddell dances a gay gordons
<jpatrick> Riddell: almost everything -
<jpatrick> *-kde*
<jpatrick> *-kde4*
<Riddell> gribelu: yes that's fine, the kde 4 one replaces it
<gribelu> Riddell: thanks
<nosrednaekim> hey... re we using .kde4 for the $KDEHOME?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: yes
<Jucato> for kde4 apps
 * jpatrick removes PPA kde4
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<Jucato> [20:34] <stdin> *NOTICE: If you're trying to install KDE 4.0.0 but are getting errors like "Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin (>= 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1) but it is not going to be installed" then you need to temporarily disable the gutsy-backports repository or just wait until all the packages have made it into gutsy-backports*
<jpatrick> Jucato: cheers
<Riddell> meh, backports
<Riddell> ppa is better
<Jucato> :)
<jpatrick> poor build machines..
<apachelogger> \sh: ping
<gribelu> is the ppa needed on hardy?
<jpatrick> gribelu: it's in hardy
<gribelu> finally! .. the older kde4 releases made it into gutsy before hardy
<jpatrick> gribelu: the build machines got pritoized that way
<Riddell> gribelu: no
<apachelogger> Nightrose: \sh is lost
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> \sh: get back!
<\sh> waa?
<seele> Riddell: lol
<Nightrose> apachelogger: there he is ;-)
<apachelogger> P-A-R-T-Y
 * \sh has openscenegraph party right now :)
<nosrednaekim> wow, this is almost as crazy as the day gutsy was released
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> \sh: we defenitely rok more :P
 * Riddell grabs apachelogger and dances
 * apachelogger is dancing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you plz get us insanity
<apachelogger> now that sounds.....
<Nightrose> sure sec
<\sh> apachelogger: you are not in karlsruhe today? ,-)
<apachelogger> \sh: I don't need to
<apachelogger> we has tha IRC
<\sh> apachelogger: you should...so we could party in RL and IRC ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: next year :D
<apachelogger> ~order birthday package
<Nightrose> apachelogger: there you got insanity
 * insanity is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * insanity slides a birthday present down the bar to apachelogger and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<insanity> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday apachelogger, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<insanity> Happy Birthday apachelogger :D
<insanity> To your health!
 * apachelogger starts singing
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hehe
 * \sh will watch "I am Legend" tonight, and then going into a nice bar for having a good dinner :)
<apachelogger> ~order birthday package for \sh
 * Nightrose sings with apachelogger
 * insanity tosses 37 balloons in the raving crowd
 * \sh bounces
<insanity> apachelogger: dude, you rock!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> apachelogger: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * insanity starts shaking her tight ass
<\sh> bounce bounce baby bounce bounce
<apachelogger> letz do global birthday :D
 * insanity slides a gigantic cake with 37 candles down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> uhhhh
<apachelogger> hrrr
 * insanity detects: a women is jumping out of apachelogger's gigantic cake!!!
 * insanity is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * insanity slides a birthday present down the bar to \sh and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<insanity> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday \sh, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<insanity> Happy Birthday \sh :D
<insanity> To your health!
<apachelogger> now that is a flodd here
<apachelogger> -d +o
<\sh> harhar
 * insanity tosses 37 balloons in the raving crowd
 * apachelogger grabs all the balloons
<apachelogger> mine, mine mine!
<insanity> \sh: dude, you rock!
 * insanity turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<insanity> \sh: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * insanity starts shaking her tight ass
 * Nightrose sneaks behind apachelogger and steals a balloon
 * insanity slides a gigantic cake with 37 candles down the bar to \sh.
<apachelogger> ohnoes
 * apachelogger sends orks out to get the balloons back
<Hobbsee> grah.  now i've got the song about shiny disco balls in my head
<Nightrose> haha
<mhb> one is sure that it's insane in a channel when there's insanity partying with the people
 * insanity detects: a women is jumping out of \sh's gigantic cake!!!
<gribelu> hey i got a weird message while installing kde4 ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/51550/ .. installation kept on going but still
 * apachelogger is streaming on Radio Amarok :: Happy BDay \sh :: http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/amarok.ogg :: #amarok.radio
<Nightrose> mhb: you should see the amarok channels sometimes ;-)
<nosrednaekim> gribelu: looking
<nosrednaekim> gribelu: ignore these psycos
<apachelogger> lol
<gribelu> :))
 * jpatrick sets the spanish channels' topic to kde4 spam
 * apachelogger starts dancing on his desk
<nosrednaekim> gribelu: make sure you install kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4
<Hobbsee> people!  meeting!
 * apachelogger starts dancing on the meeting table
<apachelogger> ~order beer for \sh
 * insanity gives \sh a nice frosty mug of beer.
 * nosrednaekim hits everyone with teh gavel
 * \sh wants to hear that
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: dude, it's the first KDE 4 day
<apachelogger> you really shouldn't be working
<gribelu> nosrednaekim: hmmm it appears that it was installed even though i got that message.. maybe it's because i used aptitude? who knows..
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger: working? haha, no, i'm not working
<apachelogger> most perfect
<apachelogger> ~order beer for nosrednaekim
 * insanity gives nosrednaekim a nice frosty mug of beer.
<\sh> apachelogger: when is my birthday song coming? ,-)
<Hobbsee> hmmm, that must be after work
<nosrednaekim> i'm underage! stop!
<apachelogger> \sh: I have none :P
<Hobbsee> ~order dinner
<\sh> apachelogger: wanna have one? ,-)
<apachelogger> \sh: I can offer the open source song though
 * insanity slides dinner down the bar to Hobbsee
<apachelogger> \sh: will do my best
<apachelogger> theoretically I could sing
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> you don't want that
<nosrednaekim> gribelu: you are probably fine then :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: right? :P
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose>  ;-)
<Nightrose> just as you would not want me singing
<Hobbsee> ~order brain
 * insanity shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<apachelogger> Nightrose: got a birthday song?
<\sh> apachelogger: www.pornophonique.de -> CC song...bitte
<Nightrose> apachelogger: checking
<\sh> apachelogger: 02 take me to the bonuslevel because i need an extralife.mp3
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope - get him pornophonic instead
<yuriy> Jucato, nixternal: i only barely started the release notes :[, i didn't realize alpha 3 was already being released yesterday. Riddell just cut off all the old stuff from alpha 2.
<\sh> apachelogger: http://www.pornophonique.de/download.php?song_id=9 :)
 * apachelogger starts kget
<\sh> apachelogger: the whole album...and then the 2nd song of it :)
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> yuriy: nothing much had happened apart from 4.0 :)
<\sh> apachelogger: with a nice little speech before that ,-)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> \sh: my radio mic is br0ken
<apachelogger> only have my mumble headset here
<apachelogger> might sound kinda crappy :D
<\sh> apachelogger: that's enough :)
 * apachelogger is streaming on Radio Amarok :: Happy BDay \sh :: http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/amarok.ogg :: #amarok.radio
<Jucato> yuriy: kio-apt improvements would be a good one for the next alpha
<Riddell> this tune reminds me of the early knoppix CDs  :)
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: it still makes me feel that special feeling
<apachelogger> proudness probably
<\sh> lol-...you did it really
<\sh> apachelogger: thx a lot :)
<apachelogger> \sh: we are not there yet
 * apachelogger writes a speech
<\sh> Nightrose: btw...check mr. gobby and come around 19:30 to the zkm cinema :)after that it's time to visit la cage :)
<Nightrose> \sh: hehe he is in zurich - debian bug sprint :/
<Nightrose> left a few hours ago
<\sh> Nightrose: oh...so you have to come :)
<Nightrose> would love to but I really got a lot to do and I promissed apachelogger that we get to mumble tonight
<Riddell> la cage?  sounds hardcore
<Nightrose> Riddell: haha it is
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> Riddell: sportsbar...very nice girls :)
<\sh> Riddell: and good food...especially the burgers :)
 * Hobbsee raises an eyebrow
<\sh> like client eastwood with a lot of chilis
<\sh> Hobbsee: http://www.lacage.de/ :)
<\sh> ROTFL
<Riddell> ooh, there's a DJ
<\sh> OH
<Riddell> who's that?
<Nightrose> Riddell: apachelogger
<\sh> Riddell: apachelogger
<\sh> THX A LOT
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger stands up and dances
 * Nightrose grabs apachelogger and dances
 * \sh is already dancing
<Nightrose> \sh: join in!
<Nightrose> love this song
 * Hobbsee stays not dancing, and throws hard lollies at you all
<Nightrose> outsch Hobbsee - what was that for? ;-)
 * yuriy leaps over the dancers and dances
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: because i can?
<Nightrose> hehe I see
<rebugger> lol
 * \sh catches his C64 and gameboy and playing the tunes
<\sh> the music is actualy played with a guitar, a gameboy and a c64...just as a hint...
<\sh> nothing else...great stuff
<rebugger> \sh: where can i hear it?
 * Nightrose is listening to Elektronische Musik by paniq on Radio Amarok :: Happy Birthday \sh :: http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/amarok.ogg [Amarok]
<Nightrose> there
<rebugger> thx
<\sh> rebugger: well it was thx to apachelogger on radio amarok
<\sh> rebugger: but you can download the stuff on www.pornophonique.de
<\sh> rebugger: CC lic
<apachelogger> cc ftw!
<\sh> CC use for non-commercial stuff ;)
<apachelogger> what happened to good old jazz
 * \sh needs to take a screenshot of the amarok OSD :)
 * apachelogger starts singing
<Riddell> german umpa music!
<Hobbsee> ~order brain for apachelogger
<gribelu> humm.. the launcher doesn't display icons for any kde4 apps
<insanity> Hobbsee: We are out of brain, you should reorder some of it.
<Hobbsee> ~reorder brain
<insanity> Billy Kay is on his way to the store....
<Riddell> is david hasslehoff in this?
 * txwikinger2 suggests Mariachi
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> ~hassle
<apachelogger> hm, probably was something else
<apachelogger> Nightrose knows
<txwikinger2> Or tejano --- German umpa music with spanish words
<Nightrose> Riddell: haha no - it is german ska
<apachelogger> SKA
<Nightrose> SKA ftw
<apachelogger> we should do a music workshop
<Nightrose> indeed
<Nightrose> noone seems to know ska
<apachelogger> next up: jazz
<apachelogger> good old jazz
<apachelogger> well, kind of at least ;-)
 * apachelogger is streaming on Radio Amarok :: Happy BDay \sh :: http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/amarok.ogg :: #amarok.radio
 * Nightrose tries to find out what the hasslehoff comand was - give me a sec
<txwikinger2> classical jazz, or modern jazz?
<apachelogger> txwikinger2: modern = electro jazz?
<txwikinger2> modern like Manhattan Transfer
<apachelogger> should I know manhattan transfer? :P
<txwikinger2> yes :p
<apachelogger> what is it?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I think insanity doesn't like me either now
<txwikinger2> A modern jazz group
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> txwikinger2: doing CC music?
<txwikinger2> hmmm.. not that I know of ... missed that part
<apachelogger> whatever
<txwikinger2> where is CC music?
<apachelogger> jamendo.com
<apachelogger> magnatune.com
<txwikinger2> Is it good?
<apachelogger> it's CC :P
<txwikinger2> :[
<txwikinger2> :p
<\sh> rotfl
<\sh> lol
<\sh> you don't actually know what happened just now
<apachelogger> Ah Celebrate
<\sh> a recruiter phoned me on  behalf of canonical
<Nightrose> oO
<txwikinger2> They have recruiter?
<\sh> if I want to work for canonical ubuntu mobile develpoment...packaging stuff
<Nightrose> \sh: this must be your lucky day ;-)
<Jucato> woot :)
 * apachelogger never gets phoned by anyone :|
<\sh> Well, I said no :)
<Jucato> aw....
<buz> anyone else noticed that if you run kde3 apps from konsole, they use .kde4 settings and colors?
<Jucato> that was... anti-climactic...
<jpatrick> Jucato: did you want rain?
<Jucato> snow... but that'd be impossible :)
<txwikinger2> jpatrick: No.. already raining the whole day here
<\sh> Riddell: try to get me from their list .. ;)
<txwikinger2> show I would take
<Riddell> \sh: er, huh?
<jpatrick> txwikinger2: I have sun, lots of sun
<Hobbsee> \sh: interesting...
<Riddell> \sh: did he/she have a name?
<Hobbsee> \sh: probably due to MOTUship
<\sh> Riddell: it's the recruiter company of canonical..they saw that I did much work for ubuntu motu etc.
<\sh> Riddell: I wonder where they got my number from
<txwikinger2> phone book?
<\sh> txwikinger2: not listed anywhere..but in xing
<Hobbsee> \sh: linkedin?
<\sh> Hobbsee: in linkedin i don't have a number listed...have I?
<txwikinger2> you are usually listed on Deutsche Telecom
<Hobbsee> \sh: unsure
<\sh> but in xing I didn't opened up my contact details to anyone..only for special people
<\sh> no number on linkedin
 * txwikinger2 wonders uif he can hack /sh's phone number in 5 minutes
<apachelogger> \sh: any special wish for last song?
<txwikinger2> I could call my old buddy's at DT
<\sh> grmpf...konversation crashed
<\sh> apachelogger: I don't know if this works...but Shout it out loud from kiss ,-)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I think I don't have that song on my HD
 * apachelogger connects to the NAS
<bobesponja> is there a way to make akregator open konqueror4.0 in a KDE 4.0 session?
<apachelogger> \sh: 2 songs to go, it's backup session right now, so I have the slowest connection possible -.-
<\sh> apachelogger: cool :)
 * apachelogger is streaming on Radio Amarok :: Happy BDay \sh :: http://radio.getamarok.com:8000/amarok.ogg :: #amarok.radio
<apachelogger> ~part
<apachelogger> \sh: there you go :D
<\sh> head bang..
<\sh> cool apachelogger
<uga> bobesponja: maybe (just maybe) if you open kcontrol, and set as default apps /usr/local/kde4.../
<iRon> Riddell: i'm working on bullet-proof-x, and now have a problem with displayconfig.. it failes with exception if there is no ServerLayout section in xorg.conf file.
<iRon> Riddell: do i need to look at displayconfig and patch it?
<\sh> NEIN
<\sh> LOL
<apachelogger> :D
<bobesponja> uga: thanks
<\sh> hahaha
<apachelogger> Mr. president!
 * \sh hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> :)
<Riddell> iRon: mm, sounds like it would need a bug fix
<apachelogger> \sh: have a nice birthday :)
<iRon> Riddell: there is already filled bug #173768
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173768 in kde-guidance "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173768
<iRon> Riddell: i could fix it if no one working on it..
<Riddell> iRon: I'm quite certain nobody will be
<iRon> ok
<alleeHol> \sh: Happy birthday!
<jpatrick> \sh: herzlichen glückwunsch!
<Riddell> tsk to \sh, Kubuntu has lower case u
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please initate a dragonplayer backport to gutsy?
<Riddell> apachelogger: could do, have you tested it?
<Riddell> seele: cheeky request there from young jono
<apachelogger> Riddell: should build just fine, but if you want I'll kick off a pbuild
<jpatrick> apachelogger: if it builds, +1 from me
<Riddell> apachelogger: nah, I'm in a mood for some risk
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> risk++ :D
<apachelogger> ah, insanity left already
<Riddell> apachelogger: although it might be better to ask stdin to throw it into the PPA
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, both maybe
<apachelogger> stdin: pling
<seele> Riddell: lol.. if it weren't so damn difficult to keep up I would still have it :)
<\sh> Riddell: when I want to include Kubuntu and Ubuntu people I always write KUbuntu :)
<\sh> allee: jpatrick: thx :)
<\sh> ok...time to leave the pc alone :)
<\sh> thx to all for the fun:) cu later :)
<jpatrick> willkommen zurück Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> just installed all the goodies kde4.core does not install
<Nightrose> wohooooo
<jpatrick> installed kde4?
<jpatrick> that should have grabbed the rest
<Nightrose> jep most of it - but IIRC the plasma stuff for example was not
<serzholino> hi! Can someone please tell me command to just apply patches from debian/ dir without building packages
<serzholino> package is kde4libs_4.0.0-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1
<jpatrick> serzholino: debian/rules apply-patches
<serzholino> jpatrick: thanks a lot :)
<jeroenvrp> 1. should http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdepim-kde4/ not be removes, because kdepim is not released for 4.0?
<jeroenvrp> 2. How to disable the old kde4 packages in Gutsy?
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: removing them?
<jeroenvrp> jpatrick: no, to disable to original shipped kde4 packages in the package-list
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: oh, those are frozen, don't think we can...
<jeroenvrp> version 3.94
<jpatrick> updated in backports
<jeroenvrp> can be confusing for people who want use gutsy
<jeroenvrp> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: we cannot update the packages in gutsy (archives are frozen (security/critical updates only)) so we've put them in backports
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: and for kdepim, I think the versions will conflict on those packages
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> jpatrick: is there not an option to hide those packages?
<jeroenvrp> or is that long apt-get story
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: no, PPA does not support packages removals
<jeroenvrp> oh well, ok
<jeroenvrp> installing kde4 is for the technical advance anyway, so it doesnt matter for me
<jpatrick> pity, I know
<nixternal> mornin'
<jpatrick> moin nixternal
<Jucato> moin nixternal!
<jpatrick> guys, bit of help in #kubuntu with the n00bs?
<nixternal> OK, where are the LiveCDs? Time to wipe this laptop :p
 * nixternal is scared
<stdin> apachelogger_: pong
<apachelogger_> stdin: already solved, thanks :)
<nixternal> man, there has got to be a ton of KDE 4 image downloads right now, or....ubuntu.com is slow as all hell today
<_Shade_> hi there
<nixternal> howdy
<stdin> apachelogger_: good good, it's nice to have nothing to do :)
<nixternal> stdin: why are we all just standing here looking around? we have work to do!
<apachelogger_> stdin: especially on such a wonderful day like today :D
<apachelogger_> nixternal: work?
<nixternal> Microsoft went under?
<apachelogger_> on KDE 4 day
<apachelogger_> are you totally insane
<nixternal> oh KDE 4
<nixternal> hahahahaha
 * apachelogger_ points his finger on nixternal
<stdin> I just got to watch TV for a few hours, haven't actually done that in weeks :p
<DreadKnight> why is the font of konversation so damn small (running kde4)
<_Shade_> i'd like to ask can we, kubuntu users count on something more than just 4.0 (i mean kde) in hardy release. I find it's cool and good signing but very incomplete as well. I think it would leave users way behind regular ubuntu users
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: it looks the same
<nixternal> _Shade_: KDE 3.5.8?
<nixternal> it is there too
<dewd> Hi does anyone know where to get an updated kdenetwork-filesharing package that fixes the stupid dfs proxy= no bugs ?
<nixternal> dewd: do you have a link to a bug?
<_Shade_> nixternal: but not by default right?
<dewd> nixternal: moment
<nixternal> your choice
 * apachelogger_ is going to do a major patch session in kde4 packages
<nixternal> you can either download and use 3.5.x or 4.0
<apachelogger_> fix some .0 bug
<apachelogger_> though
<apachelogger_> maybe I should go to that lug meeting thingy
<nixternal> heh
<apachelogger_> or to that lan party
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> oh well
<Jucato> _Shade_: there will be 2 versions for 8.04, a KDE 3.5.x version and a 4.0.x version. the 4.0.x version will definitely need to have some KDE 3 apps in it
<apachelogger_> it's kde 4 day
<apachelogger_> holiday
<apachelogger_> so I'll go out
<Jucato> heh :)
<_Shade_> nixternal: ah that's good :)
<dewd> hmm only able to find an kubuntu bug i think
<dewd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdenetwork/+bug/95452
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95452 in kdenetwork "kde samba sharing doesn't work - remove msdfs proxy option in smb.conf" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lextul> my next reinstall is when a hardy images come out with kde preinstalled
<_Shade_> Jucato: the kde4.0.x sounds better as well :) they might improve a lot of things in the ~x release
<dewd> I saw some patch somewhere that should fix it but I could not apply
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: well? http://imagebin.org/12978
<Jucato> _Shade_: don't get your hopes up too much. .x releases are mostly maintenance and bug fixes
<Jucato> few new features...
<lextul> my next reinstall is when a hardy images come out with kde 4.0 preinstalled
<nixternal> dewd: guess today isn't a good day to look at the KDE bug tracker...I wonder whose idea that was
<apachelogger> Jucato: in case of KDE 4.0 I'm really excited about .x releases :P
<DreadKnight> damn small font in konversation issue :(( http://imagebin.org/12978
<dewd> nixternal: what do you mean ?
<apachelogger> .0 scares me
<nixternal> bugs.kde.org is offline to celebrate KDE 4
<Jucato> apachelogger: er.. I meant 4.x.x releases :)
<nixternal> that is kind of annoying
<apachelogger> Jucato: ha, no new features in 4.x?
<dewd> apachelogger: I just installed it today but I am not using it .. plasma stuff is butt ugly
<apachelogger> then kde4 is rather pointless :P
<Jucato> KDE calls 4.0.x/3.5.x releases as "minor" releases... 4.x/3.x as "major"
<nixternal> I would like to see the fix and see if it is going to be released with another 3.5.x point release (3.5.9) or if we should patch it from source
<Jucato> apachelogger: new features will be in the 4.x releases.
<apachelogger> nixternal: I told you
<apachelogger> today is a holiday
<nixternal> 4.0.x though will at least have added functionality
<apachelogger> no ***** work!
<nixternal> bah, I will go find work then
<Jucato> :D
<apachelogger> Oo
<nixternal> maybe Gnome needs help :p
 * nixternal dies
 * apachelogger throws his party head at nixternal
<apachelogger> *hat
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> awful that guy, total workoholic
<nixternal> damn, threw an entire head at me
<nixternal> if I don't do something I just might shrivel up
<apachelogger> nixternal: play some kdegames-kde4
<nixternal> and seeing that KDE SVN is totally saturated right now and cdimage.ubuntu.com is wasted, I need to do something
<nixternal> knetwalk!
<apachelogger> have a look at the stars
<nixternal> that is my game
<apachelogger> or the earth
<apachelogger> nixternal: mine too :d
 * apachelogger played it while school today
<nixternal> I also like some of the new board games as well
<apachelogger> the new games all rock imo
<nixternal> I never liked kdegames in the past really, and honestly haven't had them installed on my box in quite a few years
<nixternal> actually, I don't even have any games installed on my machines :)
<nixternal> all about work man
<_Shade_> Jucato: well, we'll have to wait for kubuntu+2 to get usable kde4 then... :) but anyways... i wouldn't be very mad if i could get 3.5.8 next release. Generally all i would like to see is more ubuntu compatible distro
<apachelogger> -.-
<nixternal> hopefully a 3.5.9 :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: now you just have to tell me that you have no p0rns and I'll send Nightrose over for a therapy
<nixternal> no pr0n either
<nixternal> pr0n is old and boring
<apachelogger> omd!
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> Nightrose: therapy!!!!
<nixternal> I went through that faze 15 years ago
<_Shade_> what about the policykit thingy? are you going to use that for kubuntu too?
<apachelogger> _Shade_: it's planed
<apachelogger> but not before hardy+1
<Nightrose> nixternal: I put you on my list for therapy - you get ticket #352
<Nightrose> :P
<nixternal> I thought policykit was already in place...if it isn't, we are behind then
<apachelogger> nixternal: prioirty push plz
<nixternal> lol
 * nixternal checks it out for Kubuntu
<apachelogger> very good
<apachelogger> and
<nixternal> I just uploaded it not long ago for foresight
<apachelogger> don't tell me!
<apachelogger> I weil have to eat your shorts
 * apachelogger is wondering what weil woudl mean in english
<Jucato> !policykit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about policykit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * Jucato has no idea about these *Kit things...
<apachelogger> kit++
<_Shade_> asking because the only thing i could read today in the "new in hardy alpha 3" section was: KDE4.0.0 :)
<apachelogger> "get me home kit"
<Jucato> _Shade_: the page was unfinished by the time alpha 3 went out
<nixternal> also because there wasn't anything else really new for alpha 3
<nixternal> we will go into bug squashing mode here in the next few weeks I am assuming
<_Shade_> Jucato: you mean there's something more than just new kde in alpha3? how cool :)
<Jucato> _Shade_: nixternal said so
<nixternal> I didn't say anything :)
<nixternal> I got my first release note break in 2 years, very much needed
<iRon> _Shade_: i believe that nobody working right now on PolicyKit implementation in KDE
<nixternal> weird how something so easy can burn you out
<dewd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/95460
<Jucato> _Shade_: understandable though... they were *very* busy with kde4 packages.. or would you rather they focused on the release notes instead? :D
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95460 in samba "samba 3.0.24 on feisty is broken - msdfs proxy option broken (dup-of: 95452)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 95452 in kdenetwork "kde samba sharing doesn't work - remove msdfs proxy option in smb.conf" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dewd> it seems it is _VERY_ old already
<dewd> Why would something like this happen ?
<Jucato> _Shade_, nixternal: although if I had been sane during these days, I would have suggested that Tonio's work on kio-apt be added
<nixternal> that had been added previously I thought
<nixternal> alpha 2 maybe
<Jucato> can't find it :)
<Jucato> no alpha 1, no alpha 2 :)
<nixternal> there is a policykit implementation for KDE...there are a few distros already using it
<_Shade_> iRon: i was just curious, i think i can live without PolicyKit... but anyways
<nixternal> Fedora (HAL only right now I think), Pardus, Foresight
<nixternal> Red Hat is actually the one working on it I believe
<_Shade_> well i think kubuntu suffers a lack of good administratibve applications known from gnome... the point is all i can do is draw so i can draw them :P
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> s/gnome/ubuntu/
<yuriy> _Shade_: drawing them wouldn't be useless
<nixternal> what can you admin in ubuntu that you can't admin in kubuntu? I don't use Ubuntu and don't pay attention to it
<yuriy> if somebody is gonna implement them, they need to know what to implement
<Jucato> ask Hobbsee then :P
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> So whoever cries for an emerge backend for PackageKit shouldn’t use Gentoo in the first place!
<nixternal> lol, liquidat rocks!
<_Shade_> Jucato: nixternal i mean such apps like adept etc. I do not use them as well since they are rather unusable :) but what about the newcomers who ran it for the first time?
<Jucato> _Shade_: work on Adept is progressing
<nixternal> actually adept is quite usable, I just don't like it...I have been using aptitude for more than 10 years
 * Jucato needs to blog again tomorrow...
<_Shade_> Jucato: really? can i see any changelog then?
<nixternal> you can also install Synaptic in Kubuntu quite easily and use it
<Jucato> _Shade_: no. I don't want to show you
<_Shade_> or something more about it
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> read the Planet!
<Jucato> j/k... there's no changelog yet..it's in the very early process of porting to KDE4 and redesign
<nixternal> yuriy just posted a blog post about it within the past day or so
<yuriy> _Shade_: drawings of what you would consider usable for adept are welcome
<nixternal> oh wait, there are a bunch of KDE 4 posts now so it might not be there :p
<Jucato> nixternal: that's the problem why I don't want to blog yet... oversaturation :(
<nixternal> oversaturate it, forget them gnomites
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> when gnome releases .x you see nothing but smelly feet all over the planet
<_Shade_> yuriy: well i think whole of its gui should be reconsidered and redesigned
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I personally like synaptic's gui.
<nixternal> Jucato: then again, I guess we really shouldn't snoop to their level
<Jucato> nixternal: their level? that's ground level right? :)
<Jucato> smelly feet :)
<nixternal> Jucato: they are in the basement with MS and .NET throwing darts at a Stallman poster
<voonte> _Shade_: why not design a ui file with the QtDesigner with some suggestions?
<yuriy> nosrednaekim: last i tried it i didn't like it. mostly the search feature. search should be the foremost part of the package manager, as it is in adept and kynaptic
<yuriy> adept just goes a little too far with it imho
<_Shade_> voonte: well i have never did that before (just playing around with it) but why not?
<nosrednaekim> yuriy: I agree, the search bar should be like it is in adept_manager and most other kde apps.
<Jucato> yuriy: I had a few UI ideas for my ideal package manager... I kinda lost them though...
<nosrednaekim> but there are too many options for what to search for, etc
<voonte> _Shade_: It's a good way to learn for sure :)
<Jucato> never trust your brain...
<nixternal> haha
<yuriy> _Shade_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AdeptUsability unfortunately most of the pictures are missing, but new ones with new ideas would help
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: that's actually good.. the bad part is that too much is exposed at once... quite overwhelming...
<Jucato> sensory overload
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<yuriy> mornfall: so, if you're around and awake, my question was, what's the plan for the details view?
<_Shade_> yuriy: just reading... but i think adding package management capabilities to konqueror would be enough.  Smooth and easy
<Jucato> _Shade_: done
<Jucato> Hardy will have a Konqueror-based "1 click" installer
<_Shade_> Jucato: yeah i heard that it is planned for implementation. I need to download an iso to see it in action
<Jucato> not planned. implemented already
<Jucato> just needs a few more fixes and aesthetics
<_Shade_> Jucato: great, does it allow to search for packages in the repos?
<Jucato> of course
<Jucato> you remember apt:/ in Konqueror?
<_Shade_> Jucato: indeed
<Jucato> you can search, and then click on the Install button to install
<Jucato> or you can directly install with apt://<packagename>
<_Shade_> Jucato: but is it an option in menubar or konqueror start page or how does it looks actually?
<Jucato> basically it still looks the same apt:/
<Jucato> it just launches adept_batch to do the dirty work
<nosrednaekim> does the apt:/ kioslave work with kde4?
<Jucato> haven't tested
<_Shade_> Jucato: ah i see. Could be nice to have the option when starting konqueror, when the most common tasks are displayed (home, storage, etc)
<Jucato> maybe... :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: oh it hasn't been ported to KDE4 yet iirc
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi.
<_Shade_> Jucato: but it is a pretty big progress anyways
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, probably something akin to what's been in Adept 2.x.
 * Jucato waves to mornfall :)
<_Shade_> mornfall might be a bit dissapointed about the adept complains again and again :)
<mornfall> yuriy: Hm?
<mornfall> Er.
<mornfall> That was to _Shade_
<mornfall> .
<mornfall> Well, dinner.
<mornfall> yuriy: Basically, what we have in adept now: dependencies, file list, possibly changelog... dunno. Tags.
<_Shade_> mornfall: no i am just thinking about how to improve package management in kubuntu, so i had to point some bad things in adept
<yuriy> mornfall: with the history thing, or just display the info for the currently selected package?
<_Shade_> mornfall: i would prefer more simple interface, and leave all those ticks and radio buttons as an option
<stdin> hmm, 100 users in -devel, not bad :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<yuriy> mornfall: i meant more of how it is brought up and whether to have the back/forward buttons. content is mostly obvious or at least can be added later easily
<yuriy> also i updated/pulled and am now getting linking errors
<mornfall> yuriy: What kind of linking error?
<yuriy> mornfall: nevermind, fixed it. make clean wasn't enough cleaning up i guess
<mornfall> yuriy: I do out-of-tree builds as a matter of rule.
<mornfall> CMake produces a lot of mess in the build directory.
<yuriy> mornfall: yep i was too, just had to delete the cmake stuff and run it again
<yuriy> anyways, about details behavior
<mornfall> Right.
<yuriy> i personally found the back/forward thing in the details view confusing.  I would be fine with just having it show details for the currently selected package (the only you clicked details for..) but i don't know if other people find the history feature useful
<yuriy> s/only/one
<mornfall> Well, it is basically essential for the dependency navigation usecase.
<mornfall> Which is a nontrivial part of what details view is for.
<yuriy> ah.
<mornfall> I was considering to change that to a "trail" view, which would list all (recently) visited packages.
<yuriy> a thought: maybe only keep history for items entered through the details view
<mornfall> Dunno.
<Jucato> breadcrumb bar like Dolphin's?
<mornfall> Breadcrumbs don't solve that.
<yuriy> although it would be a neat (albeit bizarre) way to view a dependency tree
<Jucato> I thought that was what you meant by the trail view :)
<mornfall> Once I even had a tabbed view for the details... But dunno about that as well.
<mornfall> yuriy: Dependencies do not form a tree, mind you.
<mornfall> Jucato: List of recently visited items is a different concept from breadcrumbs, as far as I can tell.
<Jucato> aaah
<bddebian> Heya
<yuriy> mornfall: my thoughts on the details view from a while ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/82428
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82428 in adept "adept details view usability" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mornfall> Looking.
<yuriy> half of that is already solved though
<yuriy> sounds like nixternal couldn't figure out the back/forward buttons either
<mornfall> Bleh.
<nixternal> yuriy: nah, I just commented/confirmed on that one....I never really paid attention to them honestly
<nixternal> been a while since I commented on that I think
<jjesse> wow 6.9 kb/s download on alpha3 for hardy from cdimage.subuntu.com
<jjesse> that's awesome speed
<stdin> almost dial-up speeds
<stdin> wow, my post to kubuntu-users got 30 replies so far :p
<mornfall> ...
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> cd images servers have problems atm, hmm?
<TheInfinity> is there any way to get it via bittorrent?
<TheInfinity> kubuntu alpha3?
<mhb> heh
<mhb> have you checked bugs.kde.org today?
<stdin> "bugs.kde.org is temporarily offline to celebrate KDE 4.0.0 launch." heh :)
<blueyed> sweet. good tactic to not get too many bug reports.. ;)
<mhb> well, I find it a bit ... cowardly
<stdin> the're setting it up for kde4 (or so I've heard)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/kdepimpin.png
<nixternal> haha
<mornfall> yuriy: So, ideas?
<mhb> stdin: they should have written it there, this way it just confuses people
<yuriy> mornfall: i'll work on implementing the basic view and meanwhile i'll think about it. just wanted to know if you had any intentions.
<yuriy> mornfall: other question: are there going to be columns/headings in the list view?
<jjesse> interesting using updated 4.0.0 packages, i can't authenticate via konqueror kde4 to my outlook web access site for work
<mornfall> yuriy: No, probably not. But I will eventually add a sorting combo.
<mornfall> yuriy: As for history, don't worry about it just yet.
<mornfall> yuriy: Just make sure that you give an interface to: show package (using ept::Token) and update view.
<mornfall> yuriy: Do you have a working preview in your checkout?
<mornfall> (Well, either way probably pull ept...)
<mornfall> I'll probably go offline in a while and work on "apply changes".
<mornfall> yuriy: It would also be good, if you could grab http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/icons.tar.gz and figure how to put them into source and install them properly. I currently have them under ~/.kde/share/apps/adept_manager/ to get them in the appp.
<mornfall> yuriy: The bit that looks for them is under adept/util.h, scaledIcon( ... )
<mornfall> yuriy: You can twiddle with both to make them reasonably installable and loadable. The icons should be proportional to font size.
<mornfall> (That is what scaledIcon does.)
<mornfall> I am off the network for today I suppose, see you tomorrow : - ).
<yuriy> mornfall: ok, bye
<yuriy> mornfall: and yes, preview works
<mhb> mornfall: no, ty ikonky by mohly bejt lepsejsi...
<mhb> :o)
<iRon> mhb: which icons? ;)
<mhb> the ones he mentioned a few minutes ago
<iRon> mhb: polski majzhe jak ukrainsky :))
<mhb> iRon: česky, actually :o)
<iRon> oh :)
<mhb> Riddell: there's something rotten in the state of amarok hardy (again the Hamlet quote)
<mhb> Riddell: amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: libtag.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mhb> Riddell: that means it counts on some library that is not a dependency of amarok (otherwise I'd have it)
 * jpatrick has an error with Konqueror KDE4 settings
<jpatrick> "Shared library was not found.Library not found"
<nixternal> we will have to create a symlink to /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kubuntu to /usr/lib/kde4/share/doc/kde/HTML/en
<danimo> something is horribly broken about konquerors kcm's
<danimo> can anyone confirm?
<danimo> (KDE 4 packages)
<jpatrick> danimo: what I just said?
 * danimo reads up
<danimo> jpatrick: oh, indeed :)
<danimo> jpatrick: sorry :)
<Nightrose> mhb: you are right - I will investigate that with apachelogger later today
<Nightrose> mhb: I think it might be a problem of amarok file tracking -
<jpatrick> danimo: no problems. Confirmed :)
<Nightrose> mhb: ohh you mean package wise broken... - well then not the same ;-)
<danimo> and neither cookies nor flash work forme
<jpatrick> yes, I was looking for the cookies for gmail
<mhb> Nightrose: it is a missing library, so my bet is on packages
<Nightrose> mhb: yea - we had a few problems of people missing their libraries - fixed by a rescan though
<Nightrose> collection even
<jpatrick> danimo: I'm installing kde4-core, see if that does something
<mhb> Nightrose: yes, this is a missing dynamic library file, so something different
<danimo> jpatrick: that's the old package
<danimo> jpatrick: no?
<danimo> 3.95 or such
<nixternal> jpatrick: site back and enjoy lunch and dinner...repos are being hammered it seems
<jpatrick> danimo: it's a metapackage we made to place in the basic install of kde4
<jpatrick> nixternal: I've had dinner ;)
<nixternal> time for a snack and maybe a nap then :)
<danimo> jpatrick: if I install some of those metapackages, I get one single blob (IIIRC I tried to install kde4base)
<nixternal> just need to get effects working on my crappy ati card
<danimo> jpatrick: and it conflicts, because it says it's from KDE 3.95 or 6
<jpatrick> danimo: hey it fixed it here...
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: old enough for open source drivers?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: Radeon 9700
<danimo> ok..
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: ummm is that old enough?
<nixternal> Driver "ati"  <- aren't those the opensource drivers there?
<mhb> ah, nosrednaekim, just my kind of guy
<jpatrick> danimo: try installing kdebase-kde4
<danimo> looks indeed pretty basic :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: how goes progress on that compiz configuration?
<nosrednaekim> mhb: why thanks :)
<danimo> jpatrick: yupp, I know
<nosrednaekim> mhb: working great
<danimo> (now :)
<jpatrick> Unable to communicate with the cookie handler service.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: got some little things to tweak... so that it knows what state compiz is in when you start it
<ryanakca> mhb: pong?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: there's an idea I wanted to discuss with you later
<nosrednaekim> mhb: ok.... anytime
<nixternal> I take it kdm-kde4 doesn't work?
<nixternal> I get a critical error with it
<mhb> ryanakca: how's the website progress?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: for some it seems to
<mhb> ryanakca: last I remember you were pondering about pinging the planet for mockups and suggestions
<ryanakca> mhb: I thought I was supopsed to poll planet?
<ryanakca> mhb: yes... I'm about to do that, unless we've had a change of heart?
<mhb> well, no :o)
<jpatrick> nixternal: it's "borked" basically
<mhb> I just haven't seen the post for a few days, so I thought you had a change of heart
<ryanakca> mhb: no, I had bagpipes on wednesday, and then last night I had to projects to finish for today :)
<mhb> ah
<ryanakca> mhb: give them a week to submit them?
<mhb> them?
<ryanakca> s/to/two
<ryanakca> give the planet two weeks to submit the mockups?
<mhb> okay.
<ryanakca> or one?
<mhb> Riddell: false alarm, must have been a broken library on my part, sorry.
<mhb> two
<ryanakca> okies
<mhb> nosrednaekim: regarding that idea
<nosrednaekim> mmhm
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I've been thinking how can you make creating new guidance modules really fast
<mhb> nosrednaekim: if you reduced one module to editing a config file (that's quite common) then all you need to do is a) create the UI b) write the write config/read config part
<nosrednaekim> yes...
<mhb> I was wondering whether a script, much like kdepyuic, could load an .ui file and a metadata txt file (with possible options and explanations) and it would result in a functional guidance module, without just the read() and write() functions
<mhb> so all the programmer has to do is write the parser for the config file
<nosrednaekim> sounds interesting.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: do you have opensuse install by any chance?
<mhb> or some live CD you can launch YaST from
<nosrednaekim> mhb: no
<mhb> hmm, too bad
<nosrednaekim> I last used that like 2 years ago
<nosrednaekim> not any recent version,.no
<nosrednaekim> but I could probably get one.
<mhb> I'd like to see YaST now and see how much functionality does Kubuntu lack
<mhb> because of my bandwidth limits, I can't just download a CD and check it out myself.
<nosrednaekim> I'll get my dad to grab a liveCD
<nosrednaekim> the PClinuxOS control center is nice as well.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I'll check out the web for screenshots
<nosrednaekim> its the same as Mandriva's
<mhb> never seen either
<Riddell> sebas: could just be me but your hackergotchi on planet ubuntu is looking a bit tired today
<nosrednaekim> major bug #1 of kde4/kubuntu integration. link kdesu to kdesudo!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<sebas> Riddell: Nice catch. I didn't actually sleep much this week
<sebas> I'll make up for that this weekend of course
<sebas> You're probably still recovering from the early release party?
 * nixternal misses Konsole transparency already
 * jpatrick misses yakuake
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: turn on desktop effects and you can have it back
<nixternal> they are turned on
<nixternal> what do I have to do to get konsole transparent?
<sebas> nixternal: konsole --enable-transparency
<mhb> change the theme I presume
<sebas> With no konsole running :)
<nixternal> let me try that...brb
<jpatrick> mhb: no themes that I can see..
<nixternal> and sebas you are my hero :)
<nixternal> KDE 4 on Intel == <3
<nixternal> just gotta shut off them annoying sounds :)
<mhb> jpatrick: edit current profile, appearance ... you'll find it eventually
<nixternal> and Kontact is rockin' in KDE 4...just gotta shut off this touch pad so I quit moving the mouse accidentally
<jpatrick> mhb: thanks!
<yuriy> nixternal: i haven't figured out how to make the konsole background transparent (or i did, and it doesn't work) but you could always change the opacity of the window
<nixternal> yuriy: konsole --enable-transparency
<nixternal> works like a champ
 * blueyed finds transparent windows rather disturbing.. what transparency value are you using?
<nixternal> 25%
<jpatrick> Riddell: do we need to package any extragear stuff?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: please do package the old style menu
<jpatrick> hehe
<Riddell> not a bad idea that, it's in playground
<jpatrick> any tar?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: I think its SVN ATM
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: yes, I've just poked around websvn.* for it
<nosrednaekim> its called "simplemenu"
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: btw could you relink me to supercat?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: it got rejected..
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> why?
<nosrednaekim> why was it rejected that is
<nosrednaekim> http://supercat.nosredna.net should do it
<jpatrick> I made a slight mistake on the copyright file... :)
<blueyed> Riddell: is it  known already that the kde-system-settings icon is missing?
 * blueyed hopes that kubuntu tracks the kde-4.0 branch closely.. :)
<nixternal> jpatrick: the only extragear item left is ligature, and honestly it is a mess
<nixternal> and since we have Okular, not having ligature isn't hurting my feelings :)
<nixternal> bah, I am going to have to install Firefox so I can watch break.com
<nixternal> darnit..I was hoping to stay away from that
<jpatrick> nixternal: ok
<nixternal> jpatrick: if you seriously want to work on it, grab from SVN as I uploaded the CMake fixes last night
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: supercat source package made
 * jpatrick fees to pbuilder
<jpatrick> "nosrednaekim: supercat source package made"
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: now, let's see if pbuilder likes it
<jpatrick> oh my, that was fast
<nosrednaekim> its a tiny program
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: supercat uploaded
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jpatrick> pbuilder and lintian both liked it
<jjesse> if i was trying to troubleshoot we a kde4 session freezes whenever i do something with hig h disk activity where would i look/
<jpatrick> nixternal: ligature appears to have no COPYING file (in svn at least)
<nixternal> hrmm
<jjesse> hello rich
<nixternal> it doesn't have one in the tarball either
<nixternal> howdy johnny boy
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: arg, it's already in Deban
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: yeah.. I know.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ah well
<nixternal> jpatrick: I wouldn't even waste my time on ligature honestly
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: they just synced it across
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: never mind the simple menu is already in the packages
<jpatrick> ah, so all my work, is donde 8)
<jpatrick> done*
<jpatrick> nixternal: ok then :)
<jpatrick> nixternal: well add a COPYING file with credit to me ;)
<blueyed> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=66
<jpatrick> lo Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi there
<nixternal> hola Tonio_
<jpatrick> http://tinyurl.com/2ftpj9 - hmm :(
<nixternal> search KDE in either Google News or Digg
<nixternal> nothing but KDE 4 stuff with Gnome, Windows, and Mac fan bois calling everyone names
<nosrednaekim> haha
<mhb> so the battle has begun
<nosrednaekim> I like very much how kde4 is giving tons of press to kubuntu
<mhb> Riddell: speaking of kde4 and kubuntu and live CDs... any ETA on that rejiggering thing?
<jpatrick> http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9849110-39.html?tag=newsmap
<jpatrick> end of third paragraph
<mhb> like they say
<mhb> there's no such thing as bad publicity
<Riddell> mhb: I've not heard anything about it
<Riddell> I'll ask
<jpatrick> night everyone! see you at the meeting tomorrow
<mhb> right
<nixternal> bah, early meeting
<nixternal> 05:00
<nixternal> about the time I will be going to sleep
<nixternal> anyone up for membership tomorrow?
<nosrednaekim> i have to be up early anyway...
<nosrednaekim> maybe I can drop in
<nixternal> on a Saturday?
<nixternal> I am going out tonight and partying like a KDE 4.0 Rockstar!
<nixternal> now I got a pimp goblin that says KDE on its way
<nixternal> I will be the Bishop Pimp Daddy
<nixternal> is it me, or is Kontact in KDE 4 much faster than it is in KDE 3
<nixternal> when it downloads email, it is silent in KDE 4, when it does it in KDE 3, I know it is happening
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: plinggggggggggggg
<mhb> I thought kdepim is not in KDE4
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: pong
<mhb> isn't kontact kdepim?
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: kopete got no jabber?
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: it works but only with english locals
<mhb> apachelogger: kopete4 got jabber, pretty crashy though
<apachelogger> mhb: well .1 ain't any better right now
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: kde4 went bonkers with german locals on my computer
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: screenie
<nosrednaekim> I think KDE4 is giving k/ubuntu new users as well.
<xRaich[o]2x> didn't take one but the protocols didn't show up when i wanted to add an account
<nosrednaekim> seein as how we are one of the most prepared distros
<xRaich[o]2x> i removed the german locals
<xRaich[o]2x> but even after removing they did not show up
<mhb> I wanted to congratulate Riddell on his really good work on the packages/live CD/ppa/backports
<Riddell> moi?
<mhb> I was always a bit ashamed when SUSE had a CD but Kubuntu had not even the packages built
<mhb> (during the betas and rcs)
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: should i take one?
<mhb> but this time, everything was ready, that was awesome, thanks Riddell
<nosrednaekim> yeah... you guys really came out on top here.
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: yes
<Riddell> the trick is to pretty much not use backports, it's far too slow
<xRaich[o]2x> ok just let me save my current .kde4 give me a couple of minutes
<nixternal> mhb: it is kdepim3
<blizzzek> gn8
<mhb> nixternal: so kontact is using the old kdepim, but has a new look?
<nixternal> no, it has the same old look...it uses your settings from ~/.kde3
<nixternal> even uses the icon theme I had in kde3
<mhb> nixternal: but it is a KDE4 app
<nixternal> kde3 app
<mhb> hmm, I don't get it
<mhb> so "Kontact in KDE4" you reffered to was actually "KDE3 Kontact run in a KDE4 session"
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I had kdepim4 working before the 4.0.0 release, but it was nothing more than a duplicate of kde3pim
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: do you have jabber?
<xRaich[o]2x> i have the screenie
<xRaich[o]2x> and with german locals i can't start krunner using alt+f2
<xRaich[o]2x> simply doesn't show up
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: can I see the screeny?
<wolfger> Hey you guys.... Happy K Day! Thanks for all the work you've done. KDE4 rocks!
<apachelogger> Happy KDE 4 Day
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: sure gimme your jabber or whatever so i can send it. i have no webspace or whatsoever
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: use an image hosting service
<apachelogger> my kopete4 has no transport stuff setup
<apachelogger> so I can't recieve anything
<xRaich[o]2x> narf
<xRaich[o]2x> any suggestions?
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: google will know :P
<xRaich[o]2x> a wait i could upload it to my obsolete myspace account. should work
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger: http://a844.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/44/l_64ed2845dc16fa5406ef233b1a77c6d3.png
<apachelogger> Oo
<xRaich[o]2x> does it work`
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: and it does work when you run it in english?
<xRaich[o]2x> ?
<xRaich[o]2x> yep
<apachelogger> Oo
<xRaich[o]2x> don't ask me... i know it's weird
<apachelogger> need to try
 * apachelogger puts it on his list
<xRaich[o]2x> save your config before you do it
<xRaich[o]2x> the problem stays after removing the locals
<apachelogger> ohhhhh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we will see :P
<xRaich[o]2x> good luck ;)
<apachelogger> thx
<xRaich[o]2x> i heard that a lot of people don't have that problem. so i guess i'm the lucky one where everything goes horribly wrong ^^
 * apachelogger agrees on that :P
<xRaich[o]2x> so it works on your system?
<xRaich[o]2x> did you add the language in systemsettings or did you just install the package?
<apachelogger> xRaich[o]2x: nah, didn't try yet
<xRaich[o]2x> ah ok
<xRaich[o]2x> i'm just curious ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> just for the protocol. i installed the package, told systemsettings to use it logged you, logged in again and voila
<xRaich[o]2x> s/you/out
<xRaich[o]2x> after logging out i had to restart the x server because my drivers seems to have some flaws
<xRaich[o]2x> but i don't really think those 2 problems have anything to do with each other
<nosredna_ekim> oh wow... the Kwin effects got way smoother
<santiago-ve> guys... i gotta say it... you have done a GREAT work with kde4
<xRaich[o]2x> they really did. and they did it fast :)
<santiago-ve> im starting my jorney to help them to do such things :D...
 * santiago-ve has a goa: Be a Kubuntu MoTu
<santiago-ve> :p
<nosredna_ekim> or in our case... MoTppa ;)
<nosredna_ekim> s/our/stdin
<santiago-ve> MoTppa?
<xRaich[o]2x> master of the personal package archive ;)
<santiago-ve> Oh!
<nosredna_ekim> XD
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-12
<nixternal> hrmm, strigi doesn't work with our packages?
<mhb> nixternal: that's a good thing, right?
<nixternal> I don't think so. I had it working fine when I was building from SVN
<nixternal> strigi, soprano, and nepomuk were working as they should be
<toma> nixternal: hi, is that tomorrow 11 cet or utc?
<toma> utc probably
<mhb> toma: UTC
<mhb> toma: 12:00 cet usually
<jjesse_> mtg tomorrow?
<mhb> yup
<nixternal> 11 UTC
<jjesse_> hrm waht time is that for you?
 * Jucato can't be there :(
<Jucato> moin btw
<jjesse_> evening jussi01
<jjesse_> doh
<jjesse_> moirning Jucato
<Jucato> lol :)
<nosredna_ekim> Jucato: you missed the KDe4 rush
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> I was there
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: have you ever compiled python-kde4 yourself?
<nosredna_ekim> mhb: nope
<nosredna_ekim> I hate compiling things on my own ;)
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: hm, nevermind then
<toma> mhb, nixternal: thanks, maybe i'll be around
 * nixternal kicks Kubuntu KDE 4.0
<yuriy> oh another 6am meeting
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: it alway starts compiling, eats up all resources and then just keeps doing something but gcc does not move
<nixternal> where is my Nepomuk Control Center module?
<nosredna_ekim> yeah... compiling python does that
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: ah, so I guess I let it continue
<emonkey> here it is 2am ...
<jjesse_> i love the look of the kubuntu kde4 live cd :)
<jjesse_> its beautiful
<mhb> jjesse_: is it somehow different from the KDE4 look?
<jjesse_> mhb: it looks bettter then what my kde install does
<nixternal> strigi rocks!
<nixternal> damn, my inbox index after a few minutes is already 143MB at 22,400 indexed docs
<nixternal> OK, did we do something with strigi that doesn't allow the daemon to start up or something?
<claydoh> wasn't it disabled in the past due to 10% cpu usage for some?
 * claydoh looks...
<claydoh> s/100/10
<nixternal> well, I had everything built from the repos and it worked like a champ
<nixternal> what is the purpose of nepomuk if you can't index the metadata and actually search it?
<Jucato> I think claydoh was probably referring to the KDE 3 strigi in gutsy.. while nixternal was referring to the KDE 4 one?
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> I can manually run the daemon
<nixternal> but it crashes out after a bit it seems
 * Jucato steals kde4's default wallpaper to put on his kde3
<nixternal> and I can't find the Nepomuk/Strigi Server Configuration
<nosrednaekim> yech.. I hate that one.
 * nixternal hates the default wp in kde 4
<nixternal> I use the Colorado one
<nixternal> it is beautiful
<nosrednaekim> I use the purple maple leaf
<nixternal> that is a nice one too
<nixternal> Riddell: you had posted a panoramic image of some mountains and a lake during our last meeting...what happened to that image or where can I get it so I can put it on my desktop?
<nixternal> that is the most beautiful wally I have ever seen actually
<Jucato> no wonder you like the colorado one :)
<nixternal> why is that?
<nixternal> the colorado one is a very pretty wally
<Jucato> oh nothing... nvm :)
<nixternal> makes me want to not work and just stare at it :p
 * Jucato usually just associates "scenes" like those with XP :P
<mhb> hmm, colorado ... never gonna see it :o)
<Jucato> the whole "field and sky" setup
<mhb> better put some accessible place in there
<nixternal> that is because you are a terrorist mhb :p
<nosrednaekim> my uncle lives in colordao...
<Jucato> curls on green.. hm..
<mhb> nixternal: yeah, I'm condemned to spend the rest of my life behind bars
<Jucato> purple maple leaf = Code Poets Dream
<nixternal> speaking of terrorist...we wanted to prove to a bunch of moes that if we were to say we were going to attack something in the US on either MySpace or Facebook, it would be on TV in 30 minutes with all of our info attached
<nixternal> because Facebook and MySpace freely hand out your info w/o even second guessing
<nixternal> mhb: there isn't anything special in the US anyways :p
<nixternal> just me
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: did it work?
<nixternal> that's it
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: people got scared
<nixternal> I am like you morons, have you ever heard of free speach
<nixternal> if the cops come they will see they are stupid and fell for our social experiment
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: did it really get on TV?
<nixternal> we didn't do it (yet) :)
<nosrednaekim> that'd be funny.
<nosrednaekim> kinda...
<claydoh> it would be soo neat to have sort of a mass test of this all over the us lol
<claydoh> untill they declared martial law that is...
<nosrednaekim> yeah <_<
<nixternal> they would declare martial law asap
<nixternal> ooh, soprano 2.0 is out and solid
 * nixternal updates our soprano
<nixternal> gah
<Jucato> I haven't looked into those 3: strigi, nepomuk, soprano...
<nixternal> konqi crashed trying to download it :)
 * Jucato wonders if they have GUI's...
<nixternal> nepomuk and soprano are frameworks
<nixternal> strigi has a client, applet, and daemon
<nixternal> soprano is an RDF storage solution/framework
<nixternal> nepomuk is the semantic desktop stuff
<Jucato> ah.. hm.. ok ;)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: information update: I'm investigating an crash in krunner, which happens is you don't finish typing an application name, xRaich[o]2x's kopete issue, kopete jabber support doesn't work in gutsy due to missing lib and a weird issue with some kind of xdg stuff  in krunner
<apachelogger_> oh, and getting the icons show properly :D
<apachelogger_> hm, typo day it must be again :P
<nixternal> damn, someone is on their game...already updated soprano to 2.0 :)
<nosrednaekim> ahh kde4.0 makes regular qt4 programs Oxygen styled :)
<crimsun> funky.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... look nice :)
<nosrednaekim> ok...have to go to bed. Great job everyone on kde4! I think the users are happy :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: of course
<nosrednaekim> I am at least :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: kde3 does that too, doesn't it?
<nosrednaekim> and there don't seem to be that many problems with our packages either (which i'm happy for)
<nosrednaekim> lol :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: hm.. that's nothing new..
<Jucato> like mhb said
<nosrednaekim> you can install from the gutsy kde4 livecd right?
<xoqa> a few bugs in kubuntu kde4.0:  while in system settings>appearance, when you change something in a submenu, say the color scheme, but don't apply the setting and click on another submenu like the 'theme manager'.. the dialog which says 'unsaved changes, apply or discard' doesn't appear until you come back into the colors submenu
<xoqa> the other bug: "clicking on menu editor kde4" in the kde menu doesn't execute the program
<mhb> xoqa: you should report the first bug to bugs.kde.org as it is not our fault
<mhb> xoqa: as soon as they open
<xoqa> right
<xoqa> just as soon they open :)
<Jucato> closed for the holidays :)
<xoqa> what's the terminal command to launch the menu editor?
<xoqa> that way i can strace what's going on
<mhb> kmenuedit
<xoqa> that's odd
<xoqa> it worked
<mhb> works here too (SVN build)
<Jucato> yep it does when manually invoked
<xoqa> right
<xoqa> that's not what i was looking for though.. i'm wanting to adjust the panel settings. my bad
<Jucato> you can't. not yet at least
<xoqa> ah
<Jucato> if you meant the size
<xoqa> yep
<xoqa> and the text
<xoqa> it's kind of annoying to ahve half of a word displayed
<mhb> let's hope they add it soon
 * DaSkreech waves
<mhb> but seeing http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/4.1_Roadmap my hopes are not so high
<mhb> it seems semantic zooming (whatever that is) is a goal but making the panel configurable is not :o) well, I just hope this is just a miscommunication of some sort.
<mhb> I've heard many people say "KDE 4.1 will kick ass" ... I can almost here them say "KDE 4.4 was not that good, but KDE4.5 will kick ass!"
<xoqa> http://bayimg.com/haidHaabo
<mhb> s/here/hear
<xoqa> and why the delicious looking cookie: http://bayimg.com/haIdiaABO ;)
<xoqa> makes me hungry :P
<mhb> ah yes, those cookie alerts are bothersome
<Jucato> turn them off? (set all to reject?)
<xoqa> i was just kidding jucato
<mhb> Jucato: well I'd vote for turning them off (all accept) by default.
<xoqa> however i do have a question
<Jucato> :)
<mhb> Jucato: because I know of no basic user that would not mindlessly click "Accept and stop asking"
<xoqa> it slipped past me though
<Jucato> mhb: I never seem to be included in your sets :(
<Jucato> of course, IE was set to accept cookies backthen.. so
<ScottK> mhb: It's gonna have to have feature parity with KDE 3.5 before it kicks ass.
<Jucato> ScottK: I sure hope they wouldn't port KDE 3.5 broken features/wrong implementations into KDE 4 :)
<ScottK> Jucato: I'm thinking about bigger chunks like having Kontact.
<mhb> ScottK: strange thing is, on that feature list for KDE4.1 only some weird features are listed instead of things every user desires
<Jucato> yeah that planned for 4.1 I think
<xoqa> where does one specify what apps to run at startup?  i know it was ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> xoqa: not working currently
<xoqa> ah
<Jucato> even the session management is a bit wonky
<ScottK> So the screen shots look really cool, but it's not actually up to useful yet for me.
<xoqa> i may just stick to kde3 in the meantime then :)
<mhb> is there any cron frontend for KDE?
<Jucato> kcron
<Jucato> mhb: maybe those are the features that they want to *add* on top of what would be essential features that they'll carry over from KDE 3
<mhb> right... nice
<mhb> Jucato: perhaps.
<mhb> Jucato: hmm, you hate my ideas quite often, what do you think about moving kcron to systemsettings?
<mhb> is it a bad idea? If so, why?
<Jucato> i don't hate your ideas often
<Jucato> and I dont know anything about *cron to really have an opinion
 * Jucato is also gone
<nixternal> I found an interesting bug I think
<nixternal> alt+tab, ctrl+f9, keycombos such as those do not work
<nixternal> unless...
<nixternal> you have system settings -> kb & mouse open
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You are a null set?
<DaSkreech> mhb: What was your idea?
<nixternal> booyakah
<crimsun> nixternal broke it!
<nixternal> not yet, but I will soon
<nixternal> playing around with creating plasmoids :)
<nixternal> I want to make a useful plasmoid, but my think tank is plum empty
<crimsun> make it relate to beer, and you're 90% there.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> here is what I don't get...people complain about KDE looking like Windows, but yet when I check out kde-look.org, there are always Vista theme knock offs for Compiz, Mouse themes, wallpapers, kbfx and more
<nixternal> I don't get it
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=67833&file1=67833-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Aero+Mouse+Cursors+with+Drop+Shadow
<nixternal> anyone want the aero vista mouse cursors?
<ScottK> No thanks.
<nixternal> heh, someone commented and told the dude to pretty much f' off
<DaSkreech> beeroclock!!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You speak of people as if it's ... a person
<nixternal> what else would it be? an alien?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: how about multiple people with .. different tastes and choices ?
<nixternal> but only one person made it
<DaSkreech> and was he the same people who complained about it looking like windows?
<claydoh> lol thats my current mouse theme
<DaSkreech> X-D
<ScottK> Is someone want's their KDE to look like Windows, there's nothing wrong with that.  Part of the beauty of the system is you can make it look like almost anything.
<claydoh> I have never even looked at vista stuff, other than a rare screenie
<claydoh> so I don't really know much about the OS
<claydoh> never used vista
<claydoh> just liked the cursor theme
<claydoh> ScottK: precisely
 * ScottK sat down and tried to help my sister-in-law make her wireless work over Christmas vacation on Vista and failed.
<ScottK> The security was too good.
<ScottK> Tjat
<nixternal> w00t, imported my adblock config into kde4 and no more stupid ads in websites
<ScottK> That's the only time I've used it.
<ScottK> nixternal: You have a filter that only catches the stupid ads?
 * DaSkreech is on vista now
<nixternal> ScottK: obviously not, cuz it didn't catch that one ^^
<nixternal> 23:31:02              DaSkreech is on vista now
<nixternal> that advertisement got through :p
<DaSkreech> nixternal: so no go on the sleepover?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Thats like saying I'm on home made crack
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> when are you going to be here?
<DaSkreech> 21-22
<nixternal> 1 whole day?
<DaSkreech> more like a night :)
<nixternal> wth
<DaSkreech> Soon as AA gives me back my ticket
<DaSkreech> it looks like I land in chicago on the 21 then leave on the 22
<nixternal> I don't have a spot here for anyone to crash
<DaSkreech> I thought Oh nooooooo I may meet nixternal what will I doooooooo?
<nixternal> I have my small bedroom and that is it
<nixternal> and you aren't crawling in bed with me
<DaSkreech> damn
<nixternal> my girlfriend might have a problem with that one ;)
<nixternal> and of course it is my first nights back at school
<nixternal> what time do you fly in on MOnday?
<DaSkreech> Dunno
<nixternal> and what time do you fly out on Tuesday?
<DaSkreech> I'll let you know when they confirm the ticket
<nixternal> hopefully next monday I will be out in the burbs and not in the city
<DaSkreech> Doh
<DaSkreech> You tease!!
<nixternal> I might have to go to the city on Monday night though and crash there since I will have an early class on tuesday morning
<nixternal> hahahahahahha
<nixternal> DaSkreech: will you know by Sunday?
<nixternal> I have to make my appointment to stay in the dorms next week at the other campus
<nixternal> it is free and I don't have to wake up at 4am to get ready for school :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I shouldhave known by now
<DaSkreech> they are holding out on me
<DaSkreech> they have a real nice call center though :)
<nixternal> was it towards the evening on Monday do you know?
<nixternal> late afternoon?
<DaSkreech> would have been or they wouldn't make me stay
<nixternal> well if you fly in after 9pm I think they make you stay an extra day
<nixternal> no air traffic after midnight here
<DaSkreech> something like that
<nixternal> if it is that late then I don't know if I will be out in the burbs
<nixternal> I was planning on meeting you at the airport, grabbing a bite to eat, hanging out for a few and then heading to the other campus
<nixternal> thank god this is my last semester doing this crap
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ok I'll find out
<nixternal> I am getting to old for school I think :p
<DaSkreech> otherwise I'm going to have to bring a big blankie and teddy bear to sleep with in the airport
<nixternal> after this semester I am back to a single degree/major
<DaSkreech> you are dual degreeing ?
 * nixternal boots up vista to play some call of duty 4 :)
<nixternal> ya, Business and CS
<DaSkreech> doesn't one cancel the other?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> 2 different universities
<DaSkreech> the one guy I know who did that is a jerk :)
<nixternal> simultaneous education
<nixternal> well I am the 2nd guy then :)
<DaSkreech> well I know two now
<nixternal> haha
<DaSkreech> Yeah anyway he's a jackass
<DaSkreech> reviewed my final year project and was being a complete goddamn fool
<nixternal> hehe
<DaSkreech> We are given the project we do at the start of the year and all his questions were about the Business
<DaSkreech> So where are you getting funding for this?
<nixternal> government
<DaSkreech> Who are you selling it to?
<nixternal> I go to school for absolutely nothing
<DaSkreech> What is your focus market?
<DaSkreech> WE dont' know JACKASS we were given this project and we built it
<nixternal> Business: Marketing & Entrepreneurship || CS: well CS
<nixternal> oh, I thought you were asking me those questions
<DaSkreech> someone else gets the money we handle the technology that's how it works
<nixternal> god, I love booting up in to Vista and it wants to scan everything because it has been a while...need to check for viruses, spyware, life history and more
<DaSkreech> stop asking us questions about something you have a degree in that we happened to spend that last 4 years of our lives NOT LEARNING
<nixternal> then again, every 30 boot ups in Linux it wants to check my disk(s)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I know. It's constantly scanning
<DaSkreech> like all the time
<nixternal> see if I can play call of duty 4 w/o it crashing
<DaSkreech> Just today I was thinking that Laptops should have Vista clauses in the Warranty for hard drive wear
<nixternal> shoot, if you would have come this week it would have been perfect...since I only have to go to class in city about once or twice a month
<DaSkreech> It runs virus scans like 3 times a day
<DaSkreech> spyware stuff like every day
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ask Wade to move the KDE party up to tomorrow
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I would get on the first plane out in the morning
<nixternal> I start class back again on Tuesday
<nixternal> the good thing though about this semester is my classes in the burbs are late
<nixternal> last semester I would have class from 7am-9am, drive an hour to the burbs for class from 10am-2pm, come home for 3 hours and go back from 6pm-10pm
<nixternal> that was Monday through Thursday
<nixternal> so when the weekend came, I didn't want to do anything
<DaSkreech> nixternal: at least you had an excuse to not want to do anything on the weekend :)
<nixternal> hehe, true
<daSkreech> dang
<daSkreech> no wifi in kde4 :(
<daSkreech> nixternal: OMG this laptop is so much quieter in KDE4
<daSkreech> Well from a Live Cd but still
<Tonio_> hi
<jpatrick> hi Tonio_!
<Tonio_> jpatrick: :)
 * jpatrick is just loving kde4
<Tonio_> jpatrick: well kwin doesn't seem to like fglrx ati driver, so I can't say I really love kde4 atm ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: same here, but it still rocks
<Tonio_> hehe
<jpatrick> Tonio_: or maybe it's just Tangerine Dream... :|
<Mez> ffs. - it seems everything wants to switch to having my default browser as konq4
<mhb> good morning
<mhb> somehow I sense that today it'll be a not-so-interesting meeting
<jpatrick> mhb: party!
<mikkael> who's allowed to speak in that meeting ?
<mhb> last meeting there was just one meeting agenda point
<jpatrick> mikkael: anyone
<mhb> mikkael: whoever has got a mouth. fingers  actually :o)
<mikkael> so users are welcome ? whats the topic ?
<jpatrick> wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<mhb> mikkael: that's the problem. Nobody bothered to suggest any topics.
<fdoving> hi.
<mikkael> how often are you going to package a kde4 snapshot ?
<fdoving> mhb: isn't regular short meetings better than those 4-hour-we're-not-even-close-to-finish meetings twice a year?
<mhb> fdoving: they are. it's just when I look back and see that at the last meeting, only I had a topic to discuss, and this meeting, nobody bothered... I dunno, it doesn't make me a happy bunny.
<fdoving> mhb: look at the positive sides, everyone get more time to implement whats already decided :)
<jpatrick> Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
 * nosrednaekim yawns
<jpatrick> Nightrose, Rum0 #ubuntu-meeting
<Nightrose> thx jpatrick ;-) and good morning
<jpatrick> Nightrose: guten morgen
<Rum0> thx jpatrick: Mahlzeit ;-)
<fdoving> Lure: are you working on guidance-power-manager for kde4? - or will the plasmoid replace it somehow?
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: its being replaced by a plasmoid
<nosrednaekim> fdoving: I think sebas was working on it
<Lure> fdoving: not really, there was plan that suse will port and improve kpowersave
<Lure> fdoving: I just improved plasma applet a bit
<Lure> but we will have to do something for hardy
 * nosrednaekim wishes there were python bindings for plasma already
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: Kross
<nosrednaekim> there are?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: there is some support for script languages (Aaron blogged if I recall)
<jpatrick> maybe :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah, but I thought that was only for kOffice, it wasn't real clear
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. nothing here about plasma
<nosrednaekim> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3187
<Lure> nosrednaekim: would this help: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/11/scriptengine-plasmas-tower-of-babel.html
<nosrednaekim> title has the right words... but the context isn't promising ;)
<nosrednaekim> snif.... java script no mention of python.
<nosrednaekim> maybe I should go bug them over in #kde-devel
<Rum0> is there somewhere already a build of yakuake-kde4?
<nosrednaekim> Rum0: is there such a program?
<Lure> nosrednaekim: right, I thought at first that ScriptEngine is more generic
<Lure> nosrednaekim: yes, I am using yakuake for kde4
<nosrednaekim> Lure: someone was asking about that yesterday... good to know
<Rum0> nosrednaekim: yes: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29153
<Rum0> nosrednaekim: there's a note from January 8th
<toma> meeting over already?
<nosrednaekim> toma: yes
<toma> k
<Riddell> toma: unless you have some business to add?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: it's only two days, might convince my dad somehow
<Riddell> jpatrick: sleeper to paris, thialis to brussels, arrive in time for the first talk
<toma> Riddell: no, not really, i just wanted to know if there are issues with the keg tarballs, but I think i know most of the problems, and can ask nixternal later on
<jpatrick> toma: ligature had no COPYING when I checked
<Riddell> ligature and kpovmodeller had issues
<vorian> jpatrick: yeah, there's a bug with freetype that prevents it from building
<toma> i think those are unmaintained (have to check to be sure), I will suggest to remove them
<toma> jpatrick: can you make a note on the wiki for that?
<toma> just in case
<jpatrick> Riddell: what is a thialis?
<jpatrick> toma: where exactly?
<toma> jpatrick: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/extragearReleases
<Riddell> jpatrick: TGV to belgium (possibly wrong spelling)
<jpatrick> toma: ok
<toma> Riddell: unable to compile kpovmodeler?
<Riddell> toma: vorian had issues with it I seem to remember
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> it's the freetype bug
<toma> i could not compile it either
<MuNzE> can some1 help me with sound ...i have sistem sound but no audio and video sounds?
<vorian> bug #181913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181913 in freetype "freetype, incorrect include dir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181913
<toma> i guessed it was a dependency missing on my system
<toma> but it is a bug?
<vorian> it has the wrong inclusion directory
<vorian> which causes it to crap out around 18%
<toma> vorian: yes, so kpovmodeler tarball might  be correct?
<Riddell> it might just need an extra flag to cmake to tell it where to look
<vorian> toma: it should be
<vorian> nixternal was able to confirm the bug
<toma> ok, i leave it to the distro's to fix that
<jpatrick> toma: done
<toma> thnx
<jpatrick> Riddell: do you think I could run for core-dev?
<Riddell> jpatrick: for what purpose?
<jpatrick> update kmplayer easily :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: I think the tech board will say that main membership should be because you want to contribute towards key areas of the system, having a package or two to upload wouldn't be enough
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes, I remember what happened last I talked to them :)
 * Hobbsee is still surprised that she got core, tehn
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how did you persuade them?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i went to UDS, basically
<Hobbsee> certain members of core dev put me up for it
<Hobbsee> some thought i already was a core dev
 * Hobbsee didn't really have much choice after that
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<jjesse> morning sebastian^
<sebastian^> hey jjesse :)
<jjesse> Looks like plane has arrived should be time to board soon
<stdin> Riddell: I wanted to ask you, should we do anything about bug 182093 or just wait until the next kde4 release?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182093 in kdebase-workspace "Patch to prevent GTK+ applications with system tray icons from crashing in KDE 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182093
<stdin> Riddell: also, are you going to backport meta-kde4? or have you already?
<Riddell> stdin: seems like a good patch to have, can you make a debdiff?
<stdin> Riddell: I'll attempt to :)
<Riddell> backported meta-kde4
<ryanakca> mhb: ping :)
<ryanakca> Mind reviewing my blog entry before I send it to the planet?
<ryanakca> mhb: oh, hmm... where we going to get them to host their mockups....
<ryanakca> kwwii: ping, how did you guys set up your "upload the wallpapers, but don't abuse it" site? We're planning on doing something similar for kubuntu website mockups
<mhb> ryanakca: wiki, mailing lists... I guess wiki is better.
<mhb> ryanakca: or something custom.
<ryanakca> Do we want them to see what others have submitted?
<ryanakca> Get inspired, or no?
<ryanakca> I'd go for yes
<mhb> yes
<ryanakca> ok.... whats the wiki code for your signature & date/time? ~~~~ ?
<mhb> @SIG@ I guess
 * Hobbsee never seems to have luck with that
<vorian> Hobbsee: can you check bug 181913 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181913 in freetype "freetype, incorrect include dir" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181913
<vorian> :)
<Hobbsee> not atm, sorry
<vorian> kk
<vorian> thanks anyway :)
<TheInfinity> hmm ... installing kde4 in hardy does not work with alpha 3, hmm?
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: WFM.
<Riddell> TheInfinity: what doesn't work?
<TheInfinity> Riddell: i just installed kde4 package on a clean alpha3 installation
<TheInfinity> now i cant even login to kde
<txwikinger> Riddell: Are you waiting for a translation of the article about KDE4?
<TheInfinity> "a critical error accured"
<TheInfinity> additional, every user is shown on left side
<TheInfinity> and it looks a little like kde3, although i should have kde4 login screen
<TheInfinity> bug known or should i search for more information via bash?
<kwwii> ryanakca: it was a php script, and no, nobody could see the other submissions
<ryanakca> kwwii: ah, kk
<Riddell> txwikinger: what article?
<Riddell> TheInfinity: it's not clear what your bug is
<txwikinger> from kubuntu-de.org
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: does it only happen with kdm-kde4?
<txwikinger> I am working on it if you want to also put it on kubuntu.org
<txwikinger> Hope that I get it doen later today
<TheInfinity> Hobbsee: no i cant login in kde3, too
<Hobbsee> TheInfinity: does it happen if you move .kde* ?
<Hobbsee> out of the way, then try again?
<Riddell> txwikinger: ok, thanks
<TheInfinity> additionally, i get a debian kde login screen
<txwikinger> np
<TheInfinity> ok i'll test it
<vorian> TheInfinity: you installed kdm-kde4
<TheInfinity> i installed kde4 which might include kdm-kde4, yes
<vorian> did you choose kdm-kde4 as the default dm?
<vorian> I made that mistake last night
<TheInfinity> vorian: yes i did
<TheInfinity> bad?
<vorian> it would seem so :)
<TheInfinity> damn ;)
<vorian> just remove it and reinstall, but choose kdm as your dm
<TheInfinity> i think i'll reinstall the whole vm
<ryanakca> nixternal: what are the criteria for a website? accessibility, ease of use, aesthetics, and ?
<TheInfinity> Riddell: should i put it into launchpad? :)
<xRaich[o]2x> isn't the kdm-kde4 problem already in launchpad? since it's b0rkedness has a long history? ^^
<TheInfinity> xRaich[o]2x: might be i just test hardy atm ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> yeah i know
<xRaich[o]2x> i wasn't talking about the ppa issue
<Riddell> TheInfinity: can do
<stdin> Riddell: http://www.stdin.me.uk/diffs/post-rel/kdebase-workspace_4.0.0-0ubuntu2.debdiff
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 16th January 23:00 | KDE 4.0! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<Jucato> how was the meeting? :/
<jpatrick> Jucato: okay-ish
<Jucato> quite ironic that I missed this meeting, because I had to be in another meeting :(
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, that would be standard.  of course, if you had both listed in launchpad, then they could figure by there
<Jucato> nah, I meant a meeting in the non-virtual world :)
<Jucato> ah nvm..
 * Jucato just got home.. still.. um.. booting up :D
<Hobbsee> non-virtual meetings exist?
<Jucato> apparently...
<jpatrick> Jucato: i just have to finish my philosophy notes and you'll have a minutes
<Jucato> no rush. I won't be able to make sense of them tonight anyway...
<Jucato> philosophy? O.o
<jpatrick> yes, metaphysics right now
<Jucato> ooooh! :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: I have a sort of love/hate relationship with my course :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: mine's just olve (teacher rocks)
<Jucato> yeah, the ones I loved were those that had great teachers :)
<Jucato> for a course like philosophy, the teachers charisma and skills matter a lot :)
<wolfger> question: Since I have installed KDE4 from a PPA instead of from an official repository, is Launchpad still the right place to file bugs?
<Hobbsee> er, yes, as the packages should b ethe same, or close to it
<Hobbsee> just make sure you say that's where you go tthem
<stdin> KDE bugs should go to bugs.kde.org, packaging/kubuntu specific bugs should go launchpad
<stdin> kde devs don't really like it when kde bugs go to LP and not bugs.kde.org
<Jucato> stdin: I think that can't be helped sometimes... it's kinda difficult for regular users to differentiate whether it's a kde bug or a kubuntu bug... and they file it in LP just the same :(
<jpatrick> it's our job to forward them :(
<Jucato> jpatrick: I was afraid to say that :P
<Jucato> but it's true... :(
<stdin> yeah, but if you think it's a kde bug then it's best to report it to kde.org, the'll tell you quick enough if it's not their fault :p
<Jucato> stdin: and it only adds to the problem :(
<Jucato> "I’m a little wary to say this as I’m sure its apt to stir up some controversy, but the feel of the desktop reminds me an awful lot of Windows Vista."
<mornfall> mhb: Tak je nakresli, asi, ne?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: others have said that in blogs, etc
<Jucato> iirc, people who weren't "in the know" also said the same thing about compiz...
<mornfall> mhb: A vůbec, kšá.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if KDE 4.0 was released before Vista was, they'd be singing the opposite tune
<mornfall> mhb: O moc lepší to aj tak nebude. Ale klidně to zkus.
 * Jucato gets a translator... might have cryptic messages
<Jucato> :D
<mornfall> ...
<mornfall> Wasn't me who started, anyway.
<Jucato> haha j/k
<Jucato> altavista doesn't  have it anyway :P
<mornfall> Unsurprizingly...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there is that
<Jucato> it's actually nice to see some other language for a change... I miss the days when Tonio_ and um... forgot who would flood the channel with French :P
<\sh> Jucato: raphink? :)
<Jucato> most probably :)
<Jucato> 'twas a looong time ago :)
<jpatrick> Dapper times no?
<Jucato> yep
 * txwikinger offers to do some German if you feel better afterwards
<Hobbsee> yes, german is better
<Jucato> danke :)
 * Jucato scavenges for food :)
<jpatrick> seltsam...
<txwikinger> Hobbsee: Don't y'all have some towns down udner where they speak German?
<Hobbsee> txwikinger: not to my knowledge
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: gibts nen bug report über die fehlenden icons bei manchen KDE4 programmen?
<Hobbsee> there probably are, though
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: heher
<apachelogger__> :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: Ja im Forum
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: Ok, dachte da wäre was im Launchpad, ich arbeite gerade an nem fix dafür.
<txwikinger> Im Launchpad gibts auch ein paar.. Hab aber schon einige gefixt
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: wie hast du die gefixt?
<txwikinger> uuencoded icon als Patch und modifizierte .desktop Datei mit dem icon im richtigen Verzeichnis
<apachelogger__> Oo
<apachelogger__> omg
 * apachelogger__ schaudert es
<yuriy> morning
<yuriy> anything interesting at the meeting?
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi.
 * jpatrick starts writing meeting minutes
<apachelogger__> yuriy: yeah, I was asleep :P
<mornfall> yuriy: I assume it is planned to factor out the copied code from PackageExtender/PackageDetails somewhere : - ).
<yuriy> mornfall: yeah but i haven't thought of where
<mornfall> Well, together with the action/status color/string stuff.
<apachelogger__> wooohooo
<apachelogger__> my debug package for kdebase-workspace is finished soon
<mornfall> Probably a common base-class, say PackageInfo.
<mornfall> {remove,act}StateChanged will need factoring as well... Hmm, lots of stuff.
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+bug/182215
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182215 in kdenetwork-kde4 "kde4 Kopete - Jabber SSL Error" [Undecided,New]
<yuriy> mornfall: i'm doubtful of the packagelistview thing i did though. it seemed useful and gets rid of the #define protected public thing, but i was under the impression you were trying to avoid it, and it's getting a little messy trying to pass all the signals
<mornfall> Yes, I have been trying to avoid it indeed. I haven't gotten around to fix that #define (dunno how to go about it yet).
<mornfall> But as a temporary solution, it is about as good as the #define, so I am fine with that I suppose.
<yuriy> mornfall: why avoid it?
<mornfall> It feels like going against the Qt philosophy.
<mornfall> Model/view I mean.
<yuriy> i'm not sure, since it is a custom view
<mornfall> Well, not really. You basically doesn't need anything from the view.
<mornfall> And the stuff technically also works with QListView, although there is a bug somewhere preventing that.
<mornfall> don't*
<yuriy> oh yeah i was wondering why it's a tree
<mornfall> QListView refuses to repaint something IIRC. You can try by substituting Tree with List.
<yuriy> hmm so i should probably be trying to get signals from the model huh
<mornfall> Which signals do you need?
<mornfall> You can go the Buddy route to proxy signals and map them to ept::Token or such.
<yuriy> well there's the action checkbox that appears on both the details view and in the list view and needs to be kept in sync so i was trying to get at the changed signal, in both directions
<yuriy> mornfall: new patch with what i'm referring to, got it to work but don't like it much
<jpatrick> today's meeting minutes uploaded: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<jpatrick> yuriy, Jucato ^
<Jucato> jpatrick: thanks.
<yuriy> thanks jpatrick
<Jucato> and good night :)
<Jucato> you just love latex don't you? :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: it's better than using a wordprocessor
<yuriy> aw okular went from icons to a combo box for fit to page/width
<Jucato> until you come across a situation where you need to give someone a .doc
<Jucato> yuriy: ?
<Jucato> I still have the combo box beside zoom out
<jpatrick> Jucato: I'll tell them to use something more decent and sane
<iRon> yuriy: hi. i saw you in list of kde-guidance developers.. i've an issue with displayconfig.
<iRon> yuriy: it failes when there is no ServerLayout section in xorg.conf
<Riddell> iRon: try glatzor
<Riddell> he's the displayconfig-gtk maintainer
<glatzor> hello Riddell, iRon
<iRon> glatzor: hi.. so do you planing to fix this?
<yuriy> iron: i did wineconfig, don't know much about displayconfig
<glatzor> iRon: displayconfig is not good in creating a valid xorg.conf
<glatzor> iRon: the future of the xorg.conf in debian/ubunu is quite uncertain, so I am not sure which direction to take in the development
<mornfall> yuriy: AdeptManager can handle that change notification.
<mornfall> yuriy: At least for now.
<glatzor> iRon: the debian maintainer wants to replace the xorg.conf by a overwritting infrastructure in the future
<iRon> glatzor: in a near future? ;)
<glatzor> iRon: unluckily there is no way to get the "current autodetected" configuration from a running xserver
<glatzor> iRon: it is a bad situation. Why did you remove the server section at all?
<iRon> glatzor: it's not me.. it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<glatzor> iRon: right, I see.
<glatzor> iRon: I was quite busy the last weeks.
<glatzor> and missed some changes :)
<iRon> glatzor: so.. you could init `server_layouts' from the first founded in the config file section.. (Screen, Device, Monitor, Input..).. etc
<glatzor> iRon: or skip it at all if not needed
<iRon> glatzor: i'm asking about this, because i've started implementing this already..
<stdin> hmm, why is there a d3lphin package and a dolphin package?
<Riddell> W: Unable to locate package d3lphin
<glatzor> iRon: which time zone do you live in?
<iRon> +3
<stdin> Riddell: http://stdin.pastebin.com/d79507791
<Riddell> stdin: oh meh, there is one in hardy.  it'll be a debian sync
<iRon> glatzor: 18:52 right now
<Riddell> should probably be removed
<glatzor> well, we could talk tomorrow about this in detail
<iRon> glatzor: ok.. i'll be here :)
<glatzor> iRon: I already wrote python bindings for xrandr. If you want to help integrating them into displayconfig it would be great too
<glatzor> iRon: do you have got a branch available?
<mornfall> yuriy: Dunno about the signals. I will probably do that myself somehow.
<iRon> glatzor: am.. apt-get source kde-guidance :)
<iRon> glatzor: but, i could download a branch
<mornfall> yuriy: I have pushed the changes (modulo the last patch).
<mornfall> yuriy: I will do the signal interconnect somehow.
<Sime> Merry KDE 4.0 everyone!
<Riddell> Sime: working for you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: why shouldn't it? ;-)
<Sime> I've got the ppa1 packages and they seem to work.
<Sime> there seems to be a mix of packages though w.r.t. KDE 4.
<Sime> is that normal?
<ryanakca> mhb: ping, how does this look? http://blog.ryanak.ca/archives/44
<Sime> where can I find the src debs for kde4?
<Riddell> Sime: in the ppa (deb-src in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Sime> ok, I don't supose anyone has debs with the fixes from kde 4.0 svn...
<Sime> man, I'm missing that "task bar displays icons for the current desktop only" feature.
<Riddell> Sime: I'm afraid not
<Sime> Riddell: you in mountain view?
<Riddell> Sime: next week I will be
<Sime> Riddell: ok, so you where not at the launch event.
<Riddell> Sime: it's next week (or at least I hope it is)
<Sime> Riddell: oh, indeed, it's 17-19th. Not 11th---
<Sime> anyone got debs for the newer ATI driver?
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, see you again tomorrow (hopefully). I will work on commit etc. -- I have pushed what I have so far.
<mornfall> Haven't had much time though, and won't have over the weekend either. We'll see...
<mornfall> -->
<yuriy> Sime: yeah the taskbar thing is the biggest thing bothering me about kde4 now
<yuriy> mornfall: ok, bye
<yuriy> well that and nvidia's black windows bug
<yuriy> which i think compiz worked around
<apachelogger> stdin: btw, we have to attach KDE 4 to all Name= .... currently we only do for en_US
<stdin> apachelogger: that's difficult, it's done at build time with sed
<apachelogger> stdin: I really know very little about sed, but shouldn't it be possible to search with regexp and reuse the regexp match in the replace?
<apachelogger> otherwise we might be better of with some script
<stdin> that'd be even more difficult, I'll try experimenting a bit but making it work in a Makefile is another thing
<apachelogger> stdin: why would a script be more difficult?
<apachelogger> or was that about sed+regexp?
<stdin> about using sed and searching with regexp
<apachelogger> stdin: well, if it is too difficult we just go with a script ;-)
<apachelogger> scripts++
<stdin> you going to make one for me then? ;)
<apachelogger> stdin: well, I could use some practising with ruby file editing anyway :)
<stdin> apachelogger: if I can get it to work in debian/rules that's easier, only a small edit to every package. if not and a script is the way, then it means a rather large edit to all packages
<apachelogger> I wouldn't worry about that
<stdin> you wouldn't, but I'm the one that has to edit them :p
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> theoretically
<apachelogger> we could package the script in it's own package
<apachelogger> build-depend with all kde4 packages
<apachelogger> execute it
<apachelogger> so we wouldn't have to do something in the rules anymore
<apachelogger> just change the script package
<uga> guys, what has happenned with the CD/DVD drives now in the kernel
<stdin> it would still require editing all the packages, to remove the sed in debian/rules
<uga> something broke it all, now    I have no /dev/cd* or dvd* devices anymore
 * ryanakca patiently waits for mhb to return before publishing the kubuntu website mockup contest to the planet
<uga> something is very strange ... what used to be sdb, it's now sdf. That's an ide drive. and cd/dvd drives aren't recognised
<apachelogger> stdin: yeah, but only ones
<apachelogger> in fact, thinking abou it, I rather like that idea
<apachelogger> quite future proof
<apachelogger> stdin: do you have any pending changes to kdebase-kde4? I'll upload in some minutes to fix the icons
<stdin> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> k
<uga> uhm... nobody here is suffering from kernel issues?
<uga>  I think I'll try reverting to the older kernel
<apachelogger> stdin: why does the last line in the for loop end with ; \?
<apachelogger> it horrible breaks syntax highlighting in kate :P
<stdin> apachelogger: the last line is "done"
<apachelogger> stdin: well, the line before :P
<stdin> because without that it'd break
<apachelogger> stupid rules files
<stdin> that's make for you
<apachelogger> stupid non-the-less
 * apachelogger is quite sure stdin will not like these icon fixes
<stdin> oh, I'm not disagreeing :)
<stdin> Riddell: I just tested some .debs I made from kdebase-workspace with the GTK patch, it works (the app doesn't crash). although the icon in the tray is all white
<yuriy> are gtk apps supposed to crash?
<yuriy> (mine don't) is it driver dependent?
<stdin> if they use a tray icon
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> hmm with pidgin i just get an empty area in the system tray instead of an icon, but it doesn't crash
<Riddell> stdin: excellent
<stdin> crashes quite nicely for me, well it did before the patch
<nixternal> Riddell: +1 on vorian from me too :)
<apachelogger> stdin: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~apachelogger/kdebase-kde4-icons.diff
<stdin> apachelogger: what's with the extra install/konqueror-kde4:: install/kfind-kde4:: and install/kappfinder-kde4:: ?
<apachelogger> stdin: fixes the paths, as saied, not all icons are in hicolor, neither are all in oxygen
<apachelogger> kappfinder for example is in hicolor
<apachelogger> kfind is not in apps/
<apachelogger> and Home is neither in apps/
<uga> finally, fixed... stupid thing...
<stdin> apachelogger: ahh yeah, I see
<apachelogger> stdin: you're ok with that solution?
<stdin> apachelogger: if you give me a few I can test build it and see if it works :)
<iRon> uga: how you fixed it?
<apachelogger> stdin: already did
<apachelogger> works like charm :D
<stdin> apachelogger: well that it seems fine, a little messy but debian/rules are supposed to be messy :p
<selckin> lies
<apachelogger> stdin: just imagine how messy it would be without cdbs ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: I think I got how to add " KDE 4" to the i10n names
<stdin> adding "| sed 's/Name\[.*\]=.*$$/& KDE 4/g' \" seems to have done it
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think you are mixing the terms messy and understandable.
<claydoh> hmm was 'view hidden files' in konq-kde4 disabled, or broken? i can't find any reports on this, or info
<stdin> claydoh: konqueror is the web browser, why would it have that?
<uga> claydoh: konqueror is lacking in filebrowser support yet. Just report the issue
<claydoh> info then, many/most assume konq was still going to be the swiss-army-knife
<jpatrick> it uses dolphin-part
<uga> claydoh: it's missing a statusbar too, and a number of other things
<claydoh> preparing for help in mailing lists/kubuntu forums
<seele> man.. I miss katapult in kde4
<claydoh> should i direct bug reports upstream or to launchpad?
<jpatrick> claydoh: view->hidden files, brings it up in Konqueror
<jpatrick> that in dolphin^
<claydoh> I don't have that option in gutsy or hardy
<claydoh> konqueror
<claydoh> neither do keyboard shortcuts work for it
<jpatrick> it's in dolphin, and since konqueror uses it's part it shows them
<uga> claydoh: the feature isn't there in kde svn trunk either. So it wouldn't do any harm to report it to b.k.o.
<jpatrick> seele: I *might* port it - if I find the time
<claydoh> uga: ok thanks, I'll do it myself, as the mailing list folks just like to gripe :)
<uga> jpatrick: konqueror doesn't show the option. Only dolphin does
<uga> jpatrick: it's usually best testing before saying worksforme
<uga> using a part doesn't mean the options are used or that menus are automagically created
<jpatrick> uga: that's what I said :)
<uga> jpatrick: [20:14] <jpatrick> it's in dolphin, and since konqueror uses it's part it shows them
<uga> just pointing out that, that statement isn't true
<uga> even if you enable viewing hidden files in dolphin, you won't see them in konqueror
<uga> after all each app got their own rc file
<jpatrick> uga: restart konqueror4
<uga> I opened a new session
<uga> after a killall -9 konqueror
<uga> it doesn't show hidden files
<uga> dolphin does
<jpatrick> odd, it shows the files here
<uga> it shouldn't though. It doesn't make sense that one app's configuration affects to a completely different one
<claydoh> it will show hidden files, *if* you open dolphin and swicth view mode there
<jpatrick> their kparts use the appropiate rccs
<claydoh> then go back and open the dir in konq
<uga> jpatrick: weird... even dolphin doesn't show them back
<uga> the option isn't saved
<uga> but this is off trunk
<uga> claydoh: that's what I was doing
<uga> either it doesn't flush configs or something is wrong here
<claydoh> lol Alt+. what a genius keyboard shortcut for viewing , well, dot files :)
<yuriy> speaking of which, shortcuts aren't working for me half the time in kde4
<mhb> ryanakca: don't wait up
<apachelogger> stdin: I'll introduce this line when I do the other icon fixes
<mhb> ryanakca: you don't need my approval, you'd get it anyway :o)
<apachelogger> almost every package has the issue, that at least one app is shiping a crystalsvg version even though there is an oxygen one
<apachelogger> but for now, I'm away, yet another KDE party :P
<apachelogger> later
<stdin> looks like I finally got OpenGL compositing working :)
<claydoh> party on, apachelogger, party on!
<stdin> it's a little slower than XRender, but hey I feel 1337 now :p
<mhb> kwwii: hi, how's it going?
<mhb> kwwii: I'm sorry I couldn't take part in any of the ubuntu artwork meetings, they're at really inconvienient times for me... anyway, are there any official results or decisions about the Ubuntu artwork for Hardy?
<jjesse_> according to kwwii at uds they are going to black :) :P
<mhb> something like a wiki page "Ubuntu Hardy is going to take this and this path w.r.t icons, widget style..."
<Riddell> jjesse_: that's hardy+1 now
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I've never known that there aren't any icons on buttons in Vista or OS X
<iRon> mhb: personaly i'm turning them off in kde too :)
<iRon> mhb: when using Plastik visual style.. because then buttons gets smaller..
<mhb> iRon: ah
<mhb> I really should read more usability-related materials
<fdoving> i recommend http://www.vi-improved.org/tutorial.php :)
<mhb> fdoving: heh, why should I read a tutorial to an editor I use daily? :D
<aantipop> is someelse experiencing the strange look of gtk apps on hardy/kde4? see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4123120&postcount=21
<fdoving> mhb: because you'll most likely learn alot about its power.
<tmp> I have just downloaded alpha 3 but cannot open the Monitor&Display module (in System Settings). It says that libpython2.5.so is missing. The very same error existed in both alpha 1 and alpha 2. What is going on?! I think it is kind of trashing us testers that these essensial bugs remain. :-( How should we ever be able to test e.g. a dual monitor setup?
<mhb> tmp: do you have python2.5 installed?
<iRon> tmp: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1  /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so
<iRon> tmp: this bug already in LP
<tmp> I use the live CD so I dont know
<tmp> What does LP mean?
<mhb> launchpad
<mhb> !LP
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tmp> iRon: But how can this bug stay throughout three (!) alpha releases?
<tmp> Isn't display config a quite fundamental feature to test? I think it is
<ryanakca> mhb: lol, okies, sending to planet
<ryanakca> sent :)
<tmp> Espesially because setting up a dual monitor config has always been practically impossible for all of us that simply refuse to manually edit xorg.conf
<tmp> especially
<tmp> With xorg7.3 this should (theoretically) be easy as far as I have understood
<fdoving> tmp: dual monitors is not on top if any prioritylist that i am aware of.
<tmp> Attaching an external monitor to a laptop is a subproblem of the "dual monitor" problem and this is quite fundamental for most laptop users.
<tmp> Doing a "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so.1  /usr/lib/libpython2.5.so" did not make displaycondig work. Now it says: *** Error: couldn't find any ServerLayout sections
<iRon> tmp: this is another known bug..
<iRon> :)
<iRon> tmp: there is workaround for it.. just add a ServerLayout section in your /etc/xorg.conf file
<iRon> */etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yuriy> aantipop: yes, there is no gtk-qt engine for kde4 so gtk apps use the default gtk theme
<yuriy> aantipop: thought i don't know what's with synaptic
<aantipop> it runs as root, but i copied the gtkrc file from roots home, no success
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-13
<nixternal> lots of users have contributed highly useful and quality bug reports. this is not one of them. maybe you were looking for gripes.kde.org rather than bugs.kde.org. the former redirects directly to /dev/null rather than requiring manual intervention to accomplish that.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ha ha :) that's classic geek
<nixternal> right now I am trying to figure out how/where to install a plasmoid I made
<DaSkreech> What X is shipping with Hardy?
<stdin> we have 1.4.0.90 (2:1.4.1~git20080105-1ubuntu1) right now
<DaSkreech> Hopefully that one doesn't crash all the time :-x
<stdin> no, not all the time :)
<DaSkreech> thank goodness
<DaSkreech> I'm averaging like 5 crashes a day in Gutsy
<hads> odd
<DaSkreech> possibly
<DaSkreech> but it's something about the taskbar
<tlayton> for me in hardy, my X crashes seem to be around kaffeine and .wmv files that don't decode properly
 * DaSkreech uses niether
<DaSkreech> In Gutsy if I mouse over the taskbar it freezes
<yuriy> ouch
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<yuriy> the whole x session does?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> the whole machine
<DaSkreech> I have to hard reset
<DaSkreech> I've changed all the drivers
<DaSkreech> I'm on vesa now
<DaSkreech> I've changed kernels
<ryanakca> wow, incredible how sluggish KDE gets after an upgrade if you don't log out/in
<ryanakca> ooh, 4.0 is out :D
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<yuriy> ryanakca: under a rock and a couple planets the last couple of days?
<ryanakca> yep :)
<yuriy> no planets would tell you that with 4 dozen blog posts..
<ryanakca> yuriy: feel like joining in on the mockup contet?
<ryanakca> *contest?
<yuriy> don't really have any ideas
<ryanakca> crud
<yuriy> other than make it the ubuntu site in blue
<ryanakca> :)
<yuriy> are you offering ubuntu messenger bags? :D
<DaSkreech> yuriy: I went on planetkde.org yessiday
<ryanakca> If canonical wants to supply two of them (one for me, the other for the winner), sure :D
<DaSkreech> I swear you paged down to the bottom it looked like the same post over and over again
<DaSkreech> the KDE4 banner was on every post
<DaSkreech> it was hilarious So wish I had made a screencast of it
<yuriy> i was looking at it in akregator, must look really ridiculous on the actual site
<yuriy> ...still there, partly
<ryanakca> lol, every single post has the banner
<ryanakca> they must've modified their planet to subsitute the heads with the banner
 * ryanakca just marks all as read
<yuriy> wow there are really no heads on teh banner posts
 * yuriy kicks ld
<yuriy> mornfall: have you figured out (or run into..) the issue with linking shared libraries? (I wasn't able to build until i changed ept to STATIC just now)
<stdin> Riddell: did you upload a fix for meta-kde4 yet?
 * stdin points Riddell to bug 182423 if he hasn't done it already
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182423 in meta-kde4 "reports dependency on KDE4-core version 5:47" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182423
 * Hobbsee downloads the rest of kde4
<Hobbsee> heya manchicken!
<Hobbsee> oooh, marble
<manchicken> Hiya :)
<manchicken> I'll be a daddy in as soon as four days.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<manchicken> The doctor said that they'll induce labor if the baby doesn't come by Wednesday.
<crimsun> well, congrats!
<manchicken> Thanks :)
<Hobbsee> new kde is strange...
 * Hobbsee is back on kde4
<Hobbsee> mhb: where's the kde4 polyester?
<mornfall> yuriy: Yeah, I fixed that some time ago.
<mornfall> yuriy: Needed -fvisibility=default.
<mornfall> yuriy: Hm, but I forgot to commit that.
<mornfall> yuriy: Pushed.
<Hobbsee> who wants to take responsiblity for d3lphin?
<toma> d3lphin?
<Hobbsee> kde3 variant of dolphin
<Hobbsee> we've got multiple versions in the archive
<toma> is it stupid to ask why the o is replaced by a 3 ?
<Hobbsee> because dolphin is the kde4 variant
<Jucato> toma: d3lphin is a KDE 3 "fork" of Dolphin. they agreed to rename it D3lphin to distance it from Dolphin and emphasize its KDE 3'ness :)
<toma> aha
<toma> that explains
<jpatrick> go Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: hm?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: the -ops thing
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ah yes.
<Hobbsee> will probably need to have nalioth wake up again for that, though
<Hobbsee> stdin: jussi01, Jucato, any other support people:  ping
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: attempting to get #kubuntu-kde4 reopened.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: the plan is to:
<Hobbsee> have kde3 support in kubuntu, kde4 support in kubuntu-kde4, and non-GUI-specific support for the development release in #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> sound reasonable?  (and checking that we're all planning on the same thing here)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok, thats great imho
<jpatrick> jussi01: we'll get it done! \o)
<jussi01> Ok, so what do I need to do to the channel?
<jpatrick> can you join?
<jussi01> yes
<jpatrick> removing the banforward might put them of...
<Hobbsee> would probably be a reasonable idea to wait for nalioth to respond first, as he's probably just going to shut it down again if he finds out
<Hobbsee> jussi01: can i get registered as the alternate channel contact please?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> thanks
 * jussi01 goes to look up chanserv to remind himself how to do that...
<jussi01> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> Hobbsee: do I need to add you to the access list also?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: that would be nice (level 30 would be good)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: done. I assume we leave pricey with access?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's fine
<Hobbsee> he's not about to do anythign foolish with it
<Hobbsee> technically, they can (and are supposed) to get access anyway
<Hobbsee> due to the namespace
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Just fyi, I said to pricey last night to do what the irc council decides (as I thought that would include consulting you)
 * Hobbsee won't go into a discussion about irc politics, and namespaces, and who can act, where, and how far.
 * jussi01 hugs Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> jussi01: council hasn't decided anything - nalioth moved on his own.  this is the problem - it's an abuse of power.
<jussi01> ahhh
<Hobbsee> had the council discussed, and made a decision, and consulted me about it,that would have been fine
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: could you get nalioth to get me as contact/alternative for #kubuntu-es?
<Hobbsee> but because a rogue staffer did it, without consulting the other group contacts...
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: not really - i don't exactly have privs to do that.  as in, i think you asking and me asking will do the same thing there.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: (as i don't speak spanish)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: that TiMiDo guy's never around, and since your part of K Council, you could possibly push him over :)
<jpatrick> I'm already at level 49 there tho
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: tbh, i'm yet to see the channel contact having much use
<jpatrick> yeah...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: why did he shut it down?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok, so what now? is it the plan we reopen the channel?
<jpatrick> Riddell: "no need"
<luca_b> Hello. I hope I'm not disturbing, but I'd like to report (if it makes sense) a likely packaging bug for the KDE 4 packages (I have filed a bug on LP as well)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> Hobbsee: will you do that?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he didn't think we needed it, and i think he decided to go on a bit of a power trip
<Hobbsee> jussi01: we'll see what nalioth says first, i think
<Riddell> it's not for him to decide
<Hobbsee> Riddell: exactly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it didn't even go to agreement for the council.
<Riddell> no freenode staffers around for me to ask to fix it
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok then :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm of the opinion that it would be just as bad to go and reopen it without actually speaking to the closer first.
<Hobbsee> while jussi01 and myself now have privs (afaik)
<jussi01> and pricey
<Hobbsee> that being said, i just unlocked it anyway
<blizzzek> hi
<Hobbsee> hiya
<k8> HAY all
<k8> i need help
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Hobbsee> and #kubuntu is for support
<k8> how install wine
<k8> kubuntu amd64
<Hobbsee> k8: you want #kubuntu
<jpatrick> !wine > k8
<k8> yea
<k8> s
<k8> how install wine
<k8> in kubuntu
<jpatrick> k8: please ask in #kubuntu
<k8> ok
<Hobbsee> interesting.  asking user support questions in a development channel, using windows and opera.
<Hobbsee> and he goes and asks exactly the same question again.
<jpatrick> ahoy apachelogger
<apachelogger> Guten Morgen jpatrick
<jpatrick> oh, das auch
<danimo> hi
<jpatrick> morning danimo
<apachelogger> Hallo danimo, gibts schon nen Termin für 4.0.1? ;-)
<luca_b> Apparently there is a bug in packaging for KDE 4 (unsure if it affects hardy) - Dolphin and other applications cannot find servicemenus/plugins therefore even basic operations are unavailable - LP https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/182501 . Sorry for the repeated message and if it is known, please disregard it. I can help trying to find the root cause if needed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182501 in kde4libs "KDE4 applications cannot load their plugins" [Undecided,New]
<toma> i can confirm it works ok on a 4.0.0 svn kde4, so it is a kubuntu bug
<toma> danimo, Riddell: ^
<fabo> not the rpath issue on k-c-d ? (Urs)
<fabo> "KPluginLoader: LD_LIBRARY_PATH Issues"
<Hobbsee> ah, goody, my kde4 bug is listed as fixed in 4.0.1
<sebastian^> hi folks :)
<luca_b> fabio: AFAICS LD_LIBRARY_PATH is set in the Kubuntu startkde for KDE4
<luca_b> if is there anything I can do to track what a KDE app does to locate plugins et al, let me know
<nosrednaekim> heh... anyone seen the Tuxmachine KDE4 poll?
<danimo> apachelogger: packetier mal lieber branch :)
<danimo> apachelogger: lohnt immer
<apachelogger> danimo: ich bin noch daran die issues in den .0 paketen zu beseitigen :S ... dann werde ich patches aus plasma reinpacken, das ding crashed fürchterlich oft
<apachelogger> bzw. wüsste ich garnicht wohin mit den branch paketen ;-)
<danimo> apachelogger: bitte nimm die suse patches für kickoff rein, das sieht ja scheusslich aus im default
<apachelogger> danimo: da wirft schon jemand ein auge drauf, soweit ich das aus den meeting log von gestern rausgelesen habe
<mhb> is there anything besides the branding what is in the suse kickoff patches and not in upstream?
<mhb> if so, why?
<apachelogger> mhb: because suse loves to patch stuff ;-)
<mhb> can't they post it upstream?
 * apachelogger adds yet another todo item: have a look at suse packages
<danimo> mhb: well, "upstream" made it ugly in the first place
<danimo> mhb: suse just restored what they had in the original kickoff
<danimo> mhb: which imho looks a lot better
 * apachelogger is hoping plasma is becoming a lot better in 4.1
<luca_b> Is there a way to see how plugin loading is going on in a KDE app? I'm trying to track down the cause of the bug I posted earlier
<mhb> danimo: frankly, I would not want KDE4 packages to become so patched like KDE3 was
<danimo> mhb: well, KDE 3 was a bit overpatched indeed
<danimo> mhb: we can try to talk it over with aseigo
 * apachelogger doesn't like patching at all
<apachelogger> only good reason to patch is bugfixes or branding
<mhb> danimo: I'd vote for talking it over
 * apachelogger prepares to upload kde-workspace 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2
 * jussi01 hugs apachelogger 
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> jussi01: what for?
<danimo> mhb: let's try tonight, aseigo is asleep
<jussi01> apachelogger: the upload :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: hehe, do you even know what it contains? ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger: nope, but all uploads are genereally good :D
<apachelogger> indeed :D
<emonkey> *g*
<apachelogger> stdin: I don't think we should have libqca2-plugin-ossl in recommends for kopete-kde4
<apachelogger> should go depends
<apachelogger> you can't use any encrypted jabber connection without it
<apachelogger> which makes it impossible to use google talk for example
<jpatrick> apachelogger: that package does not exist
<apachelogger> jpatrick: in gutsy it doesn't
<apachelogger> needs backport, btw... if you want to have a look at it ;-)
<jpatrick> that explains it
<apachelogger> libqca2 needs backport, current in gutsy is ~beta7, needs final
<apachelogger> and the plugin-ossl needs backport as well
<jpatrick> well, the rdepends don't look like it will cause a probably
<jpatrick> problem*
<jpatrick> file a request and I'll ack ;)
<apachelogger> jpatrick: do a testbuild first :P
 * apachelogger doesn't do backport requests without testing
 * jpatrick uploads to ppa
<apachelogger> jpatrick: btw, do we spell it KDE 4 or KDE4?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: KDE 4
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger fixes kdenetwork
 * jpatrick prepares backports
<jpatrick> libqca2 and libqca2-plugin-ossl it is?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: from looking at the deps, yeah ;-)
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3523/
<apachelogger> jpatrick: line41?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: uploading to PPA
<jpatrick> (mine)
 * apachelogger is testbuilding kdenetwork with fixed icon paths
<apachelogger> jpatrick: is there any policy on how to handle upstream bugs which got reported in lp?
 * apachelogger tends to close them as invalid and send the reporter upstream
<jpatrick> apachelogger: forward them upstream
<jpatrick> apachelogger: and link it on the LP one
<apachelogger> god is that useless -.-
 * jpatrick wonders where the upload went...
<apachelogger> cool, launchpad now also eats uploads? :P
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: soyuz gets hungry, yes
<apachelogger> hrrhrr :D
<apachelogger> we have the hungriest systems ever
<Hobbsee> yup
 * Hobbsee sacrifices a goat
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: can you add me to ~k-members-kde4?
 * apachelogger notes that building kdenetwork takes way too long
<Hobbsee> done
<jpatrick> thank you
<Hobbsee> wow, nice archive size there!
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: any idea when one can remove packages from ppa?
<jpatrick> es ist nicht unsere Schuld...
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: sometime when the planets all align, the mountains fall into the sea, and openoffice builds on all arches, without fail.
<Hobbsee> every time
<apachelogger> omg :D
<apachelogger> jpatrick: naja, meine.... ein kleines bisschen zumindest, ich habe geholfen die 50Mib wallpapers in das KDE SVN hochzuladen ;-)
<apachelogger> now that is a sentence :D
<apachelogger> woohoooo
<apachelogger> kdentwork is already running debhelpers
<jpatrick> apachelogger: seems PPA won't accept this package..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: seems it's fallen over, yes
<apachelogger> jpatrick: any reason for rejection?
<apachelogger> cool
<jpatrick> apachelogger: no, no reject, just disappeared..
<apachelogger> very nice
<apachelogger> so it's really hungry today
<jpatrick> apachelogger: I'm installing prevu on the family computer, hopefully it won't eat it there
 * apachelogger prepares for kdenetwork 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu2 upload
<LjL> 7msg ubotu logs
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: ok, qca2 pbuilding..
<apachelogger_> hooray
<apachelogger_> LjL: you should try a slash instead of a 7 :P
<jpatrick> (just started)
<apachelogger_> qca shouldn't take that long
<stdin> apachelogger_: I thought qca was already backported for RC2...
<apachelogger_> dunno, I haven't had a look into that issue
<apachelogger_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=qca&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy-backports&release=all
<apachelogger_> stdin: doesn't look like it
<jpatrick> in process now
<apachelogger_> my pc is lagging -.-
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: qca2 => done
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: build? backport? or ppa? ;-)
<jpatrick> build
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: got a log for the backport request?
<jpatrick> ops
<jpatrick> meh
<apachelogger_> oioi
<jpatrick> I'm part of backports team ;P
<apachelogger_> well, just backport, then :P
<jpatrick> what to skip ppa then?
<jpatrick> want*
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: well, do both
<apachelogger_> argh
 * apachelogger_ kills dolphin
<apachelogger_> where does that thing get the create*'s from
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: bug #182605
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182605 in gutsy-backports "Please backport qca2 (2.0.0-3) from Hardy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182605
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> karma
<apachelogger_> I say karma!
<apachelogger_> jpatrick++
<apachelogger_> ~part
 * jpatrick uploads to ppa
<apachelogger_> ha!
<apachelogger_> I got it
<jpatrick> "Checking for QCA 2.0 ... yes"
 * apachelogger_ starts dancing on the table
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3526/
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: ARG, ppa is still eating uploads...
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: well, screw it for now, we will have to do an almost complte update to ppa when I'm done with the icon fixing
 * apachelogger_ tries getting some rbm->create entries for dolphin
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: bug #182610
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182610 in gutsy-backports "Please backport qca2-plugin-ossl (0.1~20070904-3) from Hardy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182610
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: should I comment on these?
<apachelogger_> stdin: ping
<stdin> apachelogger_: pong
<apachelogger_> stdin: why does libkonq5 depend on libkonq5-tempaltes | kdesktop?
 * apachelogger_ is wondering about the kdesktop part
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: dunno, just so you know they're there tho ;)
<stdin> maybe because it can be installed along side kdebase-bin-kde3? not sure
 * apachelogger_ doesn't think so
<apachelogger_> actually it's kinda bad
<apachelogger_> libkonq5-templates provides the rbm menu create_new stuff
<apachelogger_> which is not going to be installed if kdesktop is already available
<apachelogger_> and then you have no items in the create_new menu
<stdin> apachelogger_: you'll have to poke Riddell about that one, I can't see why it's like tha
<apachelogger_> Riddell: pling pling
<Riddell> hmm?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: why does libkonq5 depend on libkonq5-templates | kdesktop?
<apachelogger_> kdesktop's are located in /usr/share/templates, while libkonq5 stores them in /usr/lib/kde4/share/templates
<Riddell> as stdin says, which is taken from debian but should indeed be changed for us
<apachelogger_> k
 * apachelogger_ fixes
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, there is an inconsistency in the maintainer tag ... is it Kubuntu Developers, or the MOTU?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't care
<apachelogger> will change to Kubuntu Developers then
<apachelogger> seems more appropriate IMO
<Riddell> maintainer tags are essentially unused in ubuntu
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> anywhere that does use them is a bug in my opinion
<jjesse> morning :)
<jpatrick> morning jjesse
<jjesse> hello jpatrick
<jjesse> sorry notifications aren't working in kde4 and konverstation (the on screen display)
<Nightrose> jjesse: yea same here - but amarok´s osd is working - which is strange since it should be about the same code
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<jjesse> yeah i noticed that.... wonder why
<apachelogger> so maybe I should investigate on this now
<apachelogger> that's a no-go that jjesse doesn't get mornings
<stdin> apachelogger: if I'd had known (ie been here when) you uploaded kdebase-workspace I'd have shown you bug 182093
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182093 in kdebase-workspace "Patch to prevent GTK+ applications with system tray icons from crashing in KDE 4.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182093
<jjesse> some people would say i don't get evenings either :0
<apachelogger> stdin: yeah, I saw that earlier today and smashed my head on the table ;-)
<apachelogger> but I think there will be other issues I have to fix in -workspace
<stdin> the GTK issue is a real problem for a lot of people (or so I've heard)
<stdin> I tested pidgin (after installing it) and it went boom! :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> will do asap
<apachelogger> I think I'll include a mega patch for plasma stuff
<stdin> yeah, mega patches are good :)
<apachelogger> aaron fixed quite some stuff while kde was frozen and uploaded everything at once
<apachelogger> well, I prefer them small and handy :P
<apachelogger> but better to have a mega patch in .0 than a totally b0rked plasma
<apachelogger> Nightrose: right? ;-)
<Nightrose> right ;-)
<apachelogger> muhahahaha: ping
<muhahahaha> hm
<Nightrose> oO apachelogger´s alter ego arrived ;-)
<muhahahaha> this is a konversation bug
<muhahahaha> from what I see, it can't detect whether a screensaver is active
<muhahahaha> and in this case it just assumes the screensaver is active
<muhahahaha> hence doesn't show the OSD
<muhahahaha> only possible solution would be to patch konversation so it assumes the saver is inactive unless it can detect it
<muhahahaha> Nightrose, jjesse: do you think this issue is worth overriding konversation's default behaviour?
<Nightrose> hmm it is annoying for me to get a beeb but no osd on hili
<Nightrose> but changing the default... hmm
<Nightrose> would it do any harm?
<muhahahaha> well
<muhahahaha> I don't know
<muhahahaha> honestly
<jjesse> does not detect the screensaver because of plasma?
<jjesse> is that what is happening?
<muhahahaha> yes
<muhahahaha> it queries kdesktop
<muhahahaha> via dcop
<muhahahaha> neither of them is running
<jjesse> ah
 * jjesse learns something
<muhahahaha> so, basically patching konversation to use the osd when it can't detect activity would even have an advantage ;-)
<muhahahaha> you can get an osd on gnome and xfce and fluxbox and $desktop
<jjesse> ah that owuld be on gnome i don't get the osd that i do on kde
<jjesse> things are making sense
<muhahahaha> the problem is, I think konversation doesn't show the OSD for secruity reasons
 * muhahahaha dgets konversation and takes a look in the code
<jjesse> by default it doesn't show osd for security reasons?
<muhahahaha> I think so
<muhahahaha> well
<muhahahaha> the thing is
<muhahahaha> if it can't detect whether a screensaver is running
<muhahahaha> it will always show the OSD
<jjesse> it shouldn't show osd when a screensaver is running
<muhahahaha> any maybe one can workaround a lock using the OSD
<muhahahaha> or at least one can read messages
<muhahahaha> jjesse: that's the point
<jjesse> it makes sense slowly
<muhahahaha> comment in src says: "err on the side of safety."
<muhahahaha> well
<muhahahaha> I personally think... we shouldn't do anything
<nixternal> isn't Sho_ currently working on a KDE 4 Konversation?
<Jucato> I think Sho_ would be interested in knowing about this, since he intends to have a 1.1 release before we release hardy
<Jucato> nixternal: not yet I think
<Jucato> #konversation
<nixternal> hrmm, wonder why
<Jucato> he just finished porting yakuake :)
<muhahahaha> Jucato: he would have to implement a check for krunner
<muhahahaha> not worth IMO
<Jucato> which was almost a rewrite according to him... and konvi is probably going to go worse :/
<nixternal> no doubt
 * Jucato isn't familiar with konvi innards... just enjoys using it :)
<stdin> Jucato: in svn? (yakuake)
<Jucato> of course :)
<nixternal> irssi ftw :p
 * stdin gets it
<blueyed> "kfmclient exec http://example.com" does not work for me in KDE3 on Hardy anymore.. it seems to try using konqueror4, which fails to start.
<blueyed> Additionally I cannot enable debug output (using kdebugdialog) for kfmclient.
<blueyed> It appears to be the same method as used for "alt-f2, url", which really sucks to be broken.
<muhahahaha> Nightrose: can you please check whether amarok shows the OSD even if a screensaver is on?
<Nightrose> muhahahaha: will do - give me a sec
<stdin> blueyed: does konqueror-kde4 start?
<muhahahaha> nixternal: quassel ftw!
<blueyed> stdin: yes, konqueror-kde4 starts, but it fails to do so through kfmclient/alt-f2
<Nightrose> muhahahaha: it does not
<muhahahaha> Nightrose: it doesn't show the OSD when the screensaver is on????
<Nightrose> right
<muhahahaha> rather strange
 * muhahahaha dgets amarok and diggs in it's src
<stdin> blueyed: hmm, "kfmclient exec http://google.com" opens konqueror kde4 here (but I'm in a kde4 session)
 * Nightrose gets a coffee
<muhahahaha> blueyed: I think your env vars are mixed
<blueyed> stdin: I'm getting the bumping icon, but nothing happens.. "kfmclient-kde4 exec" however works..
<blueyed> (starts firefox, as configured)
<blueyed> muhahahaha: does kfmclient in KDE3 work for you?
<iRon> blueyed: same for me.. i've installed hardy alpha 3, and kfmclient exec doesn't works.
<muhahahaha> blueyed: I don't have a kde3 to test
<muhahahaha> iRon: strange thing
<muhahahaha> really strange thing
<blueyed> iRon: thanks for confirming.
<muhahahaha> so
<muhahahaha> please someone paste the output of `export`
<fdoving> blueyed: do you have any other konquerors running?
<stdin> what about "kfmclient openURL" ?
<yuriy> port of yakuake? yay!
<iRon> stdin: Syntax Error: Unknown command 'http://google.com'
<iRon> stdin: on `kfmclient http://google.com'
<muhahahaha> kfmclient exec http://kde.org
<muhahahaha> _exec_
<stdin> iRon: no "kfmclient openURL http://google.com/"
<muhahahaha> try both :P
<blueyed> muhahahaha: my env: http://pastebin.com/m56d1b5ff
<iRon> stdin: !! openURL works just fine
<iRon> stdin: `exec' does not
<muhahahaha> cool
<blueyed> same for me.
<muhahahaha> blueyed: plz also `cat ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals && cat ~/.kde4/share/config/kdeglobals`
<blueyed> fdoving: no other konquerors running.
<fdoving> blueyed: not even preloaded?
<blueyed> fdoving: not in "ps aux" at least
<muhahahaha> meh
<muhahahaha> Nightrose: now I have to write a mail because of you :P
<Nightrose> muhahahaha: ? why? ;-)
<muhahahaha> either we deactivate the check and live with the security issue
<muhahahaha> or we don't and live with a br0ken osd
<blueyed> muhahahaha: www.codeprobe.de/tmp/kdeglobals.tmp
<Nightrose> hmmm - muhahahaha can´t you add a check for kde4´s screensaver stuff?
<muhahahaha> Nightrose: are you going to hack something reliable up?
<pdenapo> HI, I've been testing the kdelibskdebase 3.5.8 /packages por Hardy alpha3 and the have a change that I don't like: they create a lot of icons in the desktop for all the folders in the filesystem, I think this will be rather confusing for non technical users. I think it would be better to keep the desktop clean
<muhahahaha> blueyed: very strange
<Nightrose> muhahahaha: don´t think so :P
<muhahahaha> Nightrose: get someone to do it, and I'll go with that solution :P
 * Nightrose looks at apachelogger and nixternal ;-)
<muhahahaha> I has no time for c++ hacking
<blueyed> Is there a way to debug kfmclient? kdebugdialog (from kde4 it seems) does not enable output of kddebug output..
<muhahahaha> I already has a lot of work with debian :P
<Nightrose> ;-)
<muhahahaha> blueyed: what does `kfmclient --version` say?
<blueyed> muhahahaha: qt 3.3.7, kde 3.5.8, kfmclient 2.0
<muhahahaha> cool
<muhahahaha> so why does it try to launch konqueror4 -.-
<muhahahaha> blueyed: well, openURL is working?
<iRon> muhahahaha: i've no installed kde4.. but `kfmclient exec URL' doesn't works though
<blueyed> muhahahaha: yes
<muhahahaha> so
<muhahahaha> kfmclient in kde3 just doesn't support exec :P
<iRon> :)
<blueyed> muhahahaha: ..anymore. It worked before.. and it's what alt-f2 seems to use..
<fdoving> here is the source of kfmclient http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/konqueror/client/kfmclient.cc?revision=569345&view=markup
<muhahahaha> blueyed: so alt-f2 -> http://kde.org doesn't work anymore?
<blueyed> muhahahaha: exactly.
<fdoving> that's basically what kfmclient exec does
<fdoving> kfmclient exec uses krun.
<iRon> muhahahaha: i guess it does.. and i think something is wrong with MIME or something like this.. for me `kfmclient exec URL' starts `kate' :)
<fdoving> while openUrl does not.
<blueyed> also clicking URLs here in konvi does not work anymore
<muhahahaha> iRon: depends on the url ;-)
<iRon> muhahahaha: any http://..
<muhahahaha> doesn't depends on the protocol
<muhahahaha> but the server sent mime
<muhahahaha> at least it should ;-)
<blueyed> fdoving: I have the source already through "apt-get source" or are you referring to something specific?
<fdoving> blueyed: i'm referring to the kfmclient.cc file. you can read from it what exec does, and what openUrl does.
<blueyed> fdoving: so krun is broken?
<fdoving> probably not.
<fdoving> if you installed konqueror-kde4 it could be that it tries to be the default browser for http and https things, or that it tries to be the default for html pages. for example.
<fdoving> i'd check the mime-settings first.
<fdoving> its very unlikely that anything in kde 3.5.x suddenly breaks like that.
<fdoving> code-wise anyway.
<blueyed> fdoving: ok, but starting konqueror-kde4 itself works under kde3. will check mime stuff.
<fdoving> kfmclient kde3 won't be able to communicate with konqueror4 properly.
<fdoving> as kfmclient3 speaks dcop and konqueror4 speaks dbus.
<blueyed> Ok, that explains it then. Configuring "konqueror" as default browser for http(s) in "default application" works.
<fdoving> bbl, kid screams.
<blueyed> The problem is caused by /usr/share/applications/kde4-kfmclient_html.desktop (from the konqueror-kde4 package). Removing just this file fixes it: konqueror3 then gets used instead
<stdin> that file just runs "kfmclient-kde4 openURL %u text/html" where "%u" us the URL
<blueyed> stdin: which fails with "ASSERT failure in KAuthorizedPrivate(): "There has to be an application name set (See QCoreApplication::instance()->setApplicationName)", file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.0.0/kdecore/kernel/kauthorized.cpp, line 195"
<jpatrick> apachelogger: jabber on kopete-kde4 now works
<apachelogger> jpatrick: without rebuilding of kdenetwork?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: no..
<apachelogger> ok, we have to backport for the icon fixes anway
<jpatrick> "Login failed with unknown reason."
<apachelogger> cool :S
<jpatrick> better than qca tcl failed to load
<apachelogger> well, unknown < known ;-)
<jpatrick> wait...
<jpatrick> I'm online on jabber! :D
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> jpatrick: login succeeded with unknown reason? ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: wrong passwd
<apachelogger> ic
<jpatrick> yep, it works tm
<ryanakca> Hmm.. who's the usability person for Kubuntu? seele ?
<mornfall> Evening.
<ryanakca> hey mornfall
 * apachelogger is testbuilding a mega patch for plasma
<blueyed_> "kfmclient openURL http://kde.org text/html" also fails in a kde4 session for me..
<stdin> try kfmclient4 ?
<blueyed-kde4> I've meant that one, yes.
<stdin> hmm, "kfmclient openURL http://kde.org text/html" open konqueror fine in my kde4 session
<blueyed-kde4> stdin: I bet it won't anymore, if you configure it to use "firefox" as default browser.. that's the code path which causes the ASSERT
<apachelogger> blueyed-kde4: didn't you do that?
 * apachelogger remembers that firefox was default for kde4
<blueyed-kde4> apachelogger: it does not matter what you set in "in the following browser", as long as you do not use the default "in an application based on the contents of the URL". Even using konqueror-kde4 triggers the assertion.
<blueyed-kde4> I had changed it to firefox in kde4, because flash crashes konqueror there.
<apachelogger> konqueror-kde4 is a wrapper script
<apachelogger> stupid scripts
<blueyed-kde4> apachelogger: the same applies to konqueror, too - which is not a script. Do you think the assertion is caused because a script is executed?
<apachelogger> blueyed-kde4: I wouldn't be surprised
<blueyed-kde4> but then it should fail with konqueror..
 * blueyed-kde4 wonders what qApp is about?!
<blueyed-kde4> Is this an instance of the current application?
<apachelogger> stdin: I can't apply the plasma patch, breaks icon aligning
<stdin> apachelogger: we'll have to wait until .1 for that then, but we should get the gtk patch in (and probably work on the kdesu issue)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> stdin: kdesu is in workspace?
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> kdelibs
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> stdin: I think for now linking kdesu to kdesudo should do the trick
<apachelogger> unless we find someone who wants to port it to sudo, or port kdesudo to qt4
<stdin> it's in libs, but it should be a higher priority than getting extra patches in probably
<stdin> (and  I many be making some headway)
<stdin> it will at least get it to use sudo for now, until kdesudo is ported
<stdin> WOOT! found it :)
<stdin> we need to pass "-DKDESU_USE_SUDO_DEFAULT" to cmake
<nosrednaekim> yes!
<nosrednaekim> :)
 * apachelogger opens konsole
<stdin> or -DKDESU_USE_SUDO_DEFAULT=true anyway
<apachelogger> *fixing*
 * stdin does a little victory dance (and hopes that it's not in vain)
 * apachelogger testbuilds
<stdin> when you upload (if it works) have it close bug #182319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182319 in kdebase-runtime "kdesu asks for root password" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182319
<apachelogger> stdin: yep
<jjesse> nixternal: did you see the proposed schedule mdke created on the mailing list?
<apachelogger> stdin: what to do with bug 173364 and bug 181470
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173364 in kdegraphics-kde4 "package kscan-kde4 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/kscanplugin.so', which is also in package kde4graphics" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173364
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181470 in kdegraphics-kde4 "[kde4-gutsy]bug in installation of some application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181470
 * stdin looks
<apachelogger> stdin: do you think we should conflict with the old packages?... the problem then would be that _every_ package has to conflict with the old package
<apachelogger> since we only had big monster packages in gutsy
<stdin> I see #182452 is invalid right now, kde4graphics = old pre-RC package
<apachelogger> stdin: yeah
<apachelogger> but I think it is in the archive
<apachelogger> stdin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/kde/kde4graphics
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think?
<stdin> conflicting/replacing may be a way, but that's a mighty 'ol headache to do
<apachelogger> exactly -.-
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I still have to touch most of the packages for icon fixes
<apachelogger> -workspace needs the gtk fix
<stdin> and it may not be worth it, to make everyone download the packages again just for a small amount of people
<apachelogger> libs needs sudo
<stdin> for the packages you're working on, go for it :)
<apachelogger> ok
<stdin> if you already have to upload a fix, may as well fix some small issues too
<apachelogger> true
<stdin> thing is that the pre-packages weren't really meant to be upgradable, or rather, we didn't take any special steps to avoid clashing (instructions were always "Remove old packages first...."
<stdin> wooh, my karma has gone up 383 since yesterday :p
<jjesse> i never understand how karma is calcuated
<stdin> jjesse:  https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaCalculation
<toma> stdin: just don't think you are ready for your reincarnation now ;-)
<jjesse> hrmm i wonder if that normalization is the reason mine never seems to change
<jjesse> cause i have some points in all but mostly in bug tracking
<jjesse> hrm why does nothing that require admin rights work under kde4?  keeps giving me invalid password
<stdin> see bug #182319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182319 in kdebase-runtime "kdesu asks for root password" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182319
<jjesse> ah you've been talking about that all day havne't you?
<stdin> yeah ;)
<stdin> actually, I should change that to be in kde4libs...
<apachelogger> ~professor
<insanity> Good news everyone!
<apachelogger> I have a working kdesu with sudo :D
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<stdin> all it took was searching through tens of files of code to finally see that "su.h" was where it was set :/
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> stdin: I actually read it once when running ccmake
<apachelogger> totally forgot about it
<stdin> it was one of those "I'm a moron, and I know it" moments :p
<apachelogger> I know them... too well ....
<apachelogger> stdin: uploading right now
<nixternal> writing plasmoids are fun :p
<stdin> apachelogger: great :)
<nixternal> who will be the first to write the python engine for plasma?
<apachelogger> nixternal: a python engine?
<nixternal> ya, you can't write pythonized plasmoids yet that I know of
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> nixternal: using kross?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> qtscript
<nixternal> which blows kross out of the water
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<nixternal> speed wise
<apachelogger> there is a ruby plasmoid, ruby is better anyway, so :P
<nixternal> kross definitely has more scripting languages, but I am sure plasma/qtscript will soon enough
<nixternal> aseigo said they are fairly easy to write so I am sure someone will do so son
<nixternal> s/son/soon
<apachelogger> cool
<nixternal> where is the ruby plasmoid?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<nixternal> I created a playground-plasma package that has all of the script plasmoids and they are all javascript
<nixternal> ahh, ruby-clock
<nixternal> wonder why it isn't under scripts
<apachelogger> Tm_T: hey mom
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger> woah
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/
<apachelogger> welcome to the wonderful world of sudo
<apachelogger> muhahahahaa
<nixternal> kdesudo hasn't been ported yet?
<apachelogger> nope
<nixternal> ahh
 * nixternal goes out for a bit
<nixternal> have fun!
 * apachelogger doesn't even think it needs to be ported, just get upstream to add an icon to kdesu with sudo and everything is fine
 * apachelogger testbuilds kdegraphics
<vorian> afternoon :)
<seezer> are all hardy-releases of kde4 packages going to be backported to gutsy?
<stdin> seezer: until work on hardy+1 begins, probably they will
<apachelogger> of course it doesn't make sense to backport every release, but I think at the end of this week we gonna make a complete backport again
<seezer> ah ok
<vorian> how in cmake would i call this " freetype-config --cflags"  ?
<apachelogger> stdin: anything else I can fix in kdegraphics?
<stdin> apachelogger: nothing I know of
<apachelogger> *uploading*
<apachelogger> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics-kde4/
 * apachelogger likes how all the stuff is coming together :D
<stdin> lovely jubbely
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oi
<apachelogger> stdin: really, I think creating a seperated XDG desktop config directory for the wrappers is the only good solution
<apachelogger> search in kickoff for konqueror offers ~8 konquerors
<Nightrose> 10 here
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> would be half in a kde4 only env I think
 * apachelogger checks
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> I get 5
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I think 4 are actually profiles
<apachelogger> as seen in the applications directory
<apachelogger> but this still doesn't explain why the packaged KDE popups up with twice as many
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: the lost&founds are KDE3 kcms I think
<apachelogger> mostly at least
<Nightrose> jep
 * apachelogger is wondering what to do about this
 * Nightrose too
<Nightrose> they should go away ;-)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the problem is
<apachelogger> even if we use 2 directories for KDE4 and KDE4AppsOnKDE3
<apachelogger> KDE4 would still have to search the default XDG path
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications
<Nightrose> hmm
<apachelogger> and I think it does this recursive
<apachelogger> kde3 desktop files reside in applications/kde
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> yea seen it yesterday
<apachelogger> so KDE4 will have to catch them
<apachelogger> or it also doesn't finde openoffice and such stuff
<apachelogger> which resides in the default XDG dir
<Nightrose> can one make kickoff not search in lost and found somehow?
<apachelogger> we can't move that stuff to /usr/share/applications-kde3 either, because then we have to patch gnome and xfce to find the apps as well -.-
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, I think we can make it not show the l'n'f
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> that is no option
<Nightrose> hmm
<apachelogger> because if a desktop file isn't spec'd but otherwise correct it will show up there
<apachelogger> and $user can't find it because lnf isnt shown
<Nightrose> right... so not a solution
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> maybe we can patch ksycoca somehow, so it doesn't search catch up *kcm*desktop files in the XDG search path
<apachelogger> so these would disappear
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> can one run kde3 apps in kde4?
<apachelogger> oh, one can
<apachelogger> always a good thing to know ^_^
<Nightrose> hehe sure - how do you think I am running konversation and amarok right now.. ;-)
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> some wrapper magic
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you get a plasma crash when you search for something in kickoff and start it with a mouseclick?
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> hm, can't reproduce it either, but a1ex saied it crashes his plasma all the time
<apachelogger> might be some configuration stuff
<Nightrose> plasma has only crashed once for me so far and not within the last 48 hours
<apachelogger> or a desktop file collision
<apachelogger> everything is somehow a collision :P
<apachelogger> <-- wicked minded
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you start off with a fresh profileß
<apachelogger> ?
<Nightrose> empty .kde4 that is? yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> completely
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> it doesn't necessarily have to be an issue with .kde*
<apachelogger> could also be some xdg configuration in $home
<Nightrose> same profile as for kde3 and I copied a few important settings over to .kde4 when I needed them
<Nightrose> hmm that was not empty for me then
<apachelogger> stdin: we should upload the latest versions of libs, pimlibs, base and workspace... there were some dependency issues in the debug packages, and without them it's hard to catch some of the weird issues like in bug 182077
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182077 in meta-kde4 "multiple desktop-icons in kde4" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182077
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok
<stdin> apachelogger: yeah, probably a good idea
<apachelogger> stdin: I'll publish workspace with gtk fix and dep fix for ksysguard tomorrow morning, maybe you can upload libs, pimlibs and base to the ppa until then?
 * DaSkreech breathes threat and vengance
<stdin> apachelogger: yeah, I'll do that before bed :)
<apachelogger> stdin: thx
<apachelogger> stdin++
<apachelogger> Nightrose: one round karma for stdin :)
<Nightrose> stdin++
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> insanity: bye :P
<apachelogger> ~part
<stdin> heh
<DaSkreech> stdin++
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: too late ;-)
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: do in #amarok plz
<DaSkreech> I sure hope he's able to fit in the bed by the time we are done
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger scuttles off to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<Nightrose> nini honey
<blueyed> I've reported the kfmclient-issue (ASSERT failure) at bug 182718 - there's also a proposed fix for this.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182718 in kde4libs "KRun.init can trigger assertion failure in KAuthorizedPrivate()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182718
<blueyed> stdin: please look at the above bug and patch - would be nice to have this in your libs upload.
<DaSkreech> 11grub
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wesley> guys i got some bugs or problems found in kde4 1 in plasma translation is a bug its most like a translation fault and of the translation in dutch
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-05
<steveire> So is deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main the ppa for nightly ?
<steveire> Oh, or deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<Nightrose> hardy is no longer supported
<Nightrose> intrepid is current for neon
<apachelogger> stdin: nightly only gets built for latest stable kubuntu
<steveire> Right, I'm just copy+pasting from links, http://forum.kde.org/-solved-kde4-beta-repository-t-6284.html
<apachelogger> steveire:^
<steveire> Ok, that's cool.
<apachelogger> steveire: comes with headers built in
<apachelogger> and seperate -dbg packages
<apachelogger> updated in a 3 day cycle (if nothing breaks ;-)
<apachelogger> deploying new qt as necessary
<steveire> apachelogger: OK, sounds cool. So for someone trying to get into kde development it could simplify things greatly right?
<apachelogger> steveire: at least one Amarok dev uses it ;-)
<apachelogger> also since it sandboxes to .kde-neon it makes testing a lot easier
<steveire> :) It's something that I think should get more coverage on techbase
<apachelogger> and there is a special build script to ensure everything gets built against the correct stack
<apachelogger> steveire: feel free to write something :P
<steveire> Oh, cool, that was going to be another question. Where does it install things? The standard kubuntu locations or somewhere different?
<apachelogger> /opt/kde-nightly
<apachelogger> it is designed to be used along a stable KDE installation
<steveire> And I think I read somewhere that it is also available on other distros?
<apachelogger> nope, only kubuntu due to lack of other maintainers
<apachelogger> but the underlying script is designed to support more distros
<steveire> Oh, what makes it designed as so? Do you mean it won't conflict with another installation?
<steveire> I *think* opensuse makes weeklys available.
<apachelogger> opensuse's replace a stable installation though :P
<steveire> I wouldn't want to recommend that...
<apachelogger> me neither, opensuse's builds are mostly created to keep their distribution packaging up-to-date and thus decrease the amount of work they have to do when a KDE release becomes available
<steveire> OK, so instead of pointing someone to http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4, I'll create a page for project neon and recommend that for new developers.
<apachelogger> \o/
<steveire> They'll still have to do some setup, but probably don't have to set up a separate account as the config dir is different.
<steveire> They'll have to set some env vars to put /opt/kde-nightly/{include,lib} in front.
<apachelogger> neonmake takes care of this
<steveire> apachelogger: In what way?
<apachelogger> it is a wrapper around cmake&&make&&make install
<apachelogger> setting env vars beforehand
<apachelogger> creating build dir etc.
<steveire> Any other useful tools there?
<apachelogger> don't think so, the others are amarok focused
<steveire> Where does it create a build dir? ./build?
<apachelogger> yes
<steveire> So, for someone who wanted to join the kdepim team and was just getting started, I could tell them to get kdebase etc from the ppa, then svn co kdepim and focus on that.
<steveire> Grand. So it will be
<steveire> Will you help writing the page, or reviewing my drafts?
<apachelogger> reviewing shouldn't be a problem
<steveire> I understand :)
<apachelogger> can probably also help a bit ;-)
<steveire> cool so.
<steveire> apachelogger: Does it break often? Early in the release cycle I imagine if anything.
<steveire> And does it have a homepage?
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/project-neon
<apachelogger> basically never breaks ;-)
<apachelogger> I only recommend updates once the stack is built on a new release
<apachelogger> after that only file conflicts occur from time to time, which need to be corrected manually with a dpkg --force-overwrite FILETHATCONFLICTS
<steveire> ' I only recommend updates once the stack is built on a new release' Sorry, I don't understand this. Could you rephrase?
<steveire> dont update every 3-4 days?
<apachelogger> example: once 9.04 comes out project-neon might not be fully built/tested and thus 8.10 will continue to be supported until all (if any) issues are sorted out on 9.04, once it works on 9.04 the 8.10 building will be stopped and 9.04 becomes the supported release
<apachelogger> luckily build-deps don't bump that far most of the time ;-)
<steveire> Yeah, it's not too bad.
<steveire> So, if the package backports without much issue, it is installed to the regular kubuntu location, replacing the universe version?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though, TBH I only backported once (libmsn) and that wasn't available in 8.10
<apachelogger> I prefer the option where a new package gets created because it is saver and cleaner in general
<steveire> Yeah, I'd agree there. What about translations?
<steveire> Is it English only?
<apachelogger> yes
<steveire> OK, grand.
<steveire> I don't know much about that kind of thing. If I install stable i18n packages for German, say, and project neon, will neon use available translated strings or not at all?
<apachelogger> hm, never tried
<apachelogger> /home/me/.kde-neon/share/locale/:/opt/kde-nightly/share/locale/
<apachelogger> steveire: nope
<apachelogger> but a l10n tarball can be easy enough built and installed using neonmake
<steveire> User documentation?
<apachelogger> only english
<steveire> Only english docs?
<apachelogger> standard KDE documentation as shipped along the source
<apachelogger> steveire: docs would be part of l10n tarballs as well
<steveire> OK.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: KDE has a bogus mime spec implementation
 * apachelogger got lost 4 times before he found the stuff he was looking for
<Nightrose> :/
 * Nightrose is tired
<apachelogger> +1
<steveire> me too.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, does amarok have a bug squad?
<Nightrose> yes mark seb and me
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> you could cleanup the amarok ubuntu bugs
<apachelogger> amarok almost got as many bugs as kdepim
<Nightrose> i certainly don't have time for that :(
<Nightrose> and i doubt seb and mark do
 * apachelogger lets it rot further then
<apachelogger> I think JontheEchidna is closing all of it once amarok2 is imported anyway
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> fine with me
<crimsun> since i already triage a craptonne of bugs, i'm happy to help triage amarok bugs. just let me know any particular pointers.
<crimsun> the audio stack part is cakewalk, but anything above that into Qt-land and KDE-lands i appreciate pointers.
<apachelogger> crimsun: we better get amarok2 in the archives first
<crimsun> concur
<apachelogger> then we can pretty much close everything that is amarok1-only, since it is unmaintained upstream and we don't have the resources to fix the remaining issues anyway
<steveire> Are the kdegames and kdeedu modules not available on neon?
<apachelogger> steveire: edu is since last week, games is still not
<steveire> OK, cool. Not giving out, just documenting :).
<apachelogger> well, I can add stuff easy enough upon request
<apachelogger> I just didn't want to have all of KDE built while some of the modules don't get used at all
<steveire> Sure. I agree. Wait for the requests and then grab on to the requesters and draw them in :)
<steveire> apachelogger: Does it change the $PATH at all? I mean if I don't install the kdebase nightly, but only the kdepim nightly, I'll want to run the stable version usually and the nightly version only when I choose to. I'll probably write some bash functions to switch around if neccesary.
<apachelogger> it's rpathed, thus /opt/kde-nightly/bin/kmail would be enough
<steveire> rpath?
<apachelogger> it might mess with some tmp/cache files though, there isn't much testing going on since it's major purpose is to run a complete session
<apachelogger> steveire: hardcoded library paths
<steveire> Oh, so it knows how to find the correct nighly libraries.
<apachelogger> yes
<steveire> Right
<seele> brr.. too much schnapps in this drink
<Sput> :D
 * Sput just had beer
<Sput> gnight
<seele> 'night
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Wecome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<JontheEchidna> is lists.ubuntu.com down for any of you guys?
<nixternal> yup
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: What are you trying to find there?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I use that to view all of the kubuntu-bugs bugmail so that I don't have to deal with a crapton of email in kmail every day
<JontheEchidna> I still do read all of it :P
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Ok. That is one mailing list I don't subscribe to ;)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<ScottK> Just tossed my "Notifications - please don't fix them for KDE" post to planet ....
<vorian> nixternal, have you tried choqok?
<nixternal> can't say that I have
<vorian> it's in the new queue, it's ver niceish (twitter client)
<nixternal> looks nice
<nixternal> wish there was a client with both twitter and identi.ca, as I have different followers and some people who only use identi.ca
<vorian> the author is willing to adjust it to work with identi.ca as well
<vorian> I think it'll turn out to be a nice client
<nixternal> looks good, no doubt
 * nhandler is still waiting for a ncurses identi.ca client
<ScottK> Personally I don't get the whole micro-blogging thing.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it was useful at UDS
<vorian> i try to get into it every month or so
<Hobbsee> but it's a bit odd outside of that, it seems.
<ScottK> Posting - "Just finished a two hour blow-up with my 17 year-old step daughter and I'm tired" doesn't seem so useful.
<JontheEchidna> my life is too boring for micro-blogging
<ScottK> Hobbsee: That's kind of a special case.
<JontheEchidna> IRC is sufficient if anything of interest happens
<nixternal> vorian: I am the same way
<Hobbsee> ScottK: indeed.
<nixternal> I have the accounts, but I rarely update or follow them unless I am at some event where everyone else is doing it and I get reminded again
<nhandler> ScottK: I just read through your blog post
<ScottK> nhandler: Comments?
<nhandler> ScottK: I have a lot of the same feelings as you. Personally, queueing notifications seems like the most useless idea I have heard in a while. If I am hilighted in IRC, getting the notification, even a minute later means it is too late to respond (in most channels). I also think being able to click on them is natural, but annoying. I would prefer something that is easier and smoother than clicking on a tiny window in the corner of the scr
<vorian> i gotta try out quassel
<Hobbsee> corner of the scr
<nhandler> vorian: So do I. Although for the time being, irssi does meet my needs
<nhandler> Hobbsee: ??? Did it get cut off?
<ScottK> nhandler: Unless corner of the scr was then end of what you wrote, yes.
<Hobbsee> nhandler: yes
 * Hobbsee giggles at ScottK
<nhandler> ScottK: Ok, I'll resend the rest of it. irssi didn't show it getting cut off
<Hobbsee> nhandler: splitlines.pl, or something similar.  find it.  use it.  ;)
<nhandler> 19:39 <+ibuclaw> !pwned > PriceChild
<nhandler> (ignore that)
<JontheEchidna> !pwned > JontheEchidna
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwned
<nhandler> corner of the screen. However, I am unable to think of a better idea right now. I also disagree with the way canonical is going about implementing this feature.
<nhandler> Bring a team in to create it just seems wrong. I would probably be less against it if the team was open and available on irc to interact with, but a private team just seems to go against the ubuntu philosophy
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: It was a custom factoid in a bot I made for another channel
<JontheEchidna> ah, lol
<Hobbsee> nhandler: are you sure it *is* a private team?
<Hobbsee> nhandler: a lot of them aren't, but aren't saying "we're inviting all FOSS people to participate either"
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It's not particularly public if is is brought up as discussed at UDS and yet there were no sessions on it.
<seele> nhandler: i think the team is too new to know that they should have a public/online presence
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i never said that canonical were doing the right thing in publicising it.  What i'm saying is that unless these things are marked ZOMGPRIVATE, (in which case, you probably wouldn't know of it's existance), they're probably open enough if you say you'd like to help
<seele> ScottK: yes, and they also realised what a stupid mistake that was and hopefully they wont do it again
<nhandler> seele: The team was made by canonical, I don't think you can call canonical new
<Hobbsee> ScottK: and also, they can be prodded into making things public, if they're private, and shouldn't be.
<seele> nhandler: no, but a lot of the new people are new to the whole open source thing and how people work online
<ScottK> Right.  Well that's why I asked if anyone was working on a KDE implemetation we'd really like to know.
<seele> ScottK: dbus interface, the DX team is going to work with KDE on creating a "new" fdo spec
<seele> which features such as interaction can be configured to be on or off
<seele> nhandler: several of the new people were weeks and days new.  not six months new
<nhandler> seele: I guess I just feel that since it is a Canonical team, we shouldn't be having these "learning periods".
<ScottK> seele: I don't buy that as an excuse.  For the individuals, sure, but not for Canonical as a whole.
<seele> nhandler: why?  it isn't unreasonable that they have to train people in their corporate culture
 * Hobbsee notes that canonical has traditionally not gotten this right, in various cases.
<ScottK> seele: My fear is they have.
<Hobbsee> look at the release team, or archive teams, or various other of the ubuntu teams for eg, that are dominated by canonical people
<nhandler> seele: Training people is one thing. But establishing basic things like an irc channel, or even a mailing list is another thing
<ScottK> Release team seems to have gotten more open.
<seele> ScottK: KDE and GNOME wont be forced to use it and it will be Canonical's fault for not involving them from the start and screwing it up
<seele> ScottK: but i think that is something they've learned and will be more careful about in the future
<ScottK> I hope we won't be forced to use it.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh, it has now.  But we won't mention how long it took, and how difficult it was (on both sides of the fence) to obtain that.
 * nhandler goes to finish up some work before his break ends tomorrow
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Agreed.
<seele> ScottK: i am doubtful we will get a choice, especially since Canonical has pledge to support Kubuntu more seriously (such as hiring 1, maybe 2 KDE/Qt developers)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the teams certainly get better, but they don't seem to get it right from the start, a lot of the time
 * vorian notes that Scot.tK's notices must be going berzerk atm
<nixternal> jeesh it is noisey in here
<Hobbsee> did we wake the old vista-loving man up from his afternoon nap?  ;)
<nixternal> it is 22:08 here, way past afternoon
<nixternal> but you just reminded me that I need to get off of my ass and go switch out my laundry :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i guess i'ts afternoon here, so..
<seele> the internet has no time zone
<Hobbsee> yes it does
<Hobbsee> "morning"
<seele> i was thinking "late at night. always"
<nixternal> jeesh, with all the laundry I have, it is almost like the last time I did it was over a month ao
<nixternal> ago
<ScottK> seele: Until said developers are hired and working, it's all just theory.
<ScottK> That and if someone uploads a bunch of unspec'ed patches that change us away from upstream without discussion, I've got no compunction at all about reverting it.
<seele> ScottK: have a little faith.  They will be hired.  it doesn't make sense to do it at this point in the cycle
<ScottK> seele: Sure, but the notifications thing was pitched for this cycle.
<seele> and if patches get as far as uploaded then i'd say it is a bit too late to make a decision about
<seele> ScottK: not for kubuntu.  only ubuntu
<ScottK> OK.  I read it as for both.
<seele> i'm 90% sure that it is only ubuntu, although it will probably be expected for kubuntu in jaunty+1
<seele> ScottK: there aren't resources to do it for kubuntu.  we don't have our developers yet, remember
<ScottK> Right.  For once I'm glad we're left out.
<ScottK> Also, I've reverted bad uploads before.
<nixternal> iirc, I thought one was getting offered a spot with the KDE side of Canonical while we were at UDS...JR said quite a few people applied too, which I was kind of fearing wouldn't happen
<seele> ScottK: bad uploads directed by sabdfl?
<ScottK> I even got a UDS session in my honor.
<ScottK> seele: Sure.  He's not perfect.
<seele> nixternal: i still don't think he would start right away.  david was saying there would be too much catch up with feature freeze so close, and then nothing to do
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> is david the desktop track guy?
<nixternal> I can't remember
<ScottK> We have a process for specs and such and if someone ignores it and uploads, then it's fair game no matter who told them to do it.
<seele> nixternal: desktop experience.  rick is the desktop team
<nixternal> ahh rich
<nixternal> rick spencer was in our meetings right?
<nixternal> he was doing the gobby stuff
<seele> julian is the use experience lead.. or whatever the thought bubble design group is called
 * ScottK pretty much writes the whole thing off to why I like KDE and not Gnome anyway.
<nixternal> and running the camera and keeping us on track :)
<seele> yes, that was rick, david is the french guy.. he was in a lot of sessions too but he wasn't leading them
<seele> no kidding.  he must be the most effective project manager/meeting manager i've ever met
 * ScottK ponders the changelog entry.
<ScottK> * Revery bad patch that broke notifications.
<ScottK> Rervery/Revert
<seele> * Rereverted notifications patch.  Works as coded.  Coded as intended
 * seele giggles.  She's seen a repatch note like that before..
<ScottK> Yeah.
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK> Well I think Canonical has a lot of work to do with KDE upstream on the entire question.
<ScottK> Even if I liked the idea, I'm not sure we should maintain it as a Kubuntu patch without some upstream support to integrate it at some point.
<seele> and they are working with upstream for the dbus part. the actual default configuration is left to be seen
<seele> if notifications matter enough to canonical, i dont think we'll have a choice in the end
<seele> it's not like ubuntu has a choice.  theyre getting it.
<ScottK> Right, but Ubuntu is primarily developed by Canonical.
<seele> right, and canonical is soon to be supporting more kde development which will be expected to go in to kubuntu
<ScottK> Although Canonical certainly supports Kubuntu development, I think it's primarily a community effort.
<ScottK> My immediate reaction is that they are welcome to expect that.
<ScottK> If it's any good, I'm sure it will.
<seele> sure.. but at some point canonical could invest so much in to kubuntu that they get executive power over it
<seele> and it is a community project second
<seele> who knows if that will happen, but it is a possibility
<ScottK> Sure.  When that happens, it happens.
<seele> don't be surprised if it happens in jaunty+1
<ScottK> Once they are primarily pulling the train, then it's reasonable they get to drive.
<seele> not much driving on one way tracks :)
<nixternal> I am so glad you are going to be getting the obama bs now ScottK and seele
<nixternal> he has messed up chicago with his security details for to long..and being employed and working in the city, I am so happy to see him go!
<nixternal> no more sitting on the train for 45 minues just so he can pass under a bridge in rush hour traffic
<ScottK> Heh.  DC is pretty used to it.
<nixternal> not obama style they aren't
<nixternal> remember his security detail is twice the size of any other former president
<seele> it will certainly be tighter than normal
<seele> but seriously, this is DC
<seele> we expect it
<seele> we get foreign nationals with more security than bush
<nixternal> did you see where they shut down the metra in dc today because he was coming in?
<nixternal> we laughed here in chicago
<seele> the inaguration is going to be insane
<seele> i plan on stocking up on milk and bread before the weekend and hiding until it's all over
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<seele> i dont want to be anywhere near tourists
<seele> the cherry blossom festival and the summer are bad enough
<seele> and we're getting all of them ON THE SAME DAY
<seele> i feel bad for anyone who has to go to work that day.  everyone i know is off though
<nixternal> I actually enjoy the cherry blossom festival..the blossoms are beautiful
<seele> the city is going to be in a state of emergency, there will be just too many people
<seele> oh i do too
<nixternal> my grandmother had one in her yard when I was growing up, so I have always liked them
<seele> what i hate are the fucking tourists who dont know how to get on and off the train
<nixternal> I tried to keep one, but it kicked the bucket on me :(
<nixternal> hahaha
<seele> i'm so glad i dont work in town anymore
<nixternal> shit, in chicago, if you don't know how to get off a train, they will show you
<nixternal> I mean shove you :)
<seele> you have all the suits running effecient metro traffic
<seele> then all these fat old people in shorts and hats not letting the people OUT of the train before they get in
<seele> seriously, how do you think we're going to make room for you if you dont let us OFF THE TRAIN
<seele> and STAND RIGHT WALK LEFT
<seele> dont stand in a group on a really fucking long escalator and make someone ten minutes late because they had to ride the entire way up
<nixternal> ya, I see that every morning getting on the train...and I talk trash to the people doing it too...let them know I think they are stupid
<seele> AND USE THE CROSSWALKS
<ScottK> The main thing I remember about the train in Chicago is asking directions.
<nixternal> I know it isn't nice, btu you have to
<nixternal> asking directions?
<nixternal> the train only goes in one direction :p
<seele> jesus fucking christ.. DC is a CITY. we WALK all over the place.  if you don't want hit by a FUCKING car. USE THE CROSSWALK
<ScottK> I was told, "That way is South.  Don't go south.  If you go south, you won't come back."
<ScottK> Technically this was the El.
<seele> i dont mind giving directions.. it keeps people going in the right direction instead of stopping in the middle of a swarm of people and trying to paddle upstream
<seele> nixternal: you've been on the metro during rush hour, you know how metro center and gallery place operate
<seele> if you get swept up in the wrong crowd going in the wrong direction, you aint getting nowhere
<nixternal> hahaha, so true
<nixternal> the same thing with union station if you don't kow your way out of the tunnels
<seele> like i said.  milk. bread. locked doors.
<nixternal> rofl
<crimsun> actually, i experienced a worse one a couple nights ago during the caps game
<crimsun> gal pl, metro center, even mt vernon sq/7th st conv center were jammed
<nixternal> heh, I just finished reading through the comments on sabdfl's post about the notification stuff...it seems the old osx users like the idea, whereas everyone else doesn't
<crimsun> and yeah, inauguration weekend is going to be even worse. i can't believe metro is pulling its "don't stay open 24 hours" mess
<nixternal> I take it growl is an osx thing?
<nixternal> also, someone posted mumbles which *looks* nice
<nixternal> crimsun: chicago has been doing the "you have to close at 9pm" thing here, so get ready for it!
<crimsun> well, there's rumor of bars staying open til 4 or 5 am that week
<nixternal> which is funny, considering all of the security that has been in the loop, the crime down there has risen
<Hobbsee> hmm.  it's certainly interesting to see how opensuse does kde4.
<Tonio_> hi and happy new year everyone :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: finally moved to the appartment ;) but still no internet at home for about 10 days
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<apachelogger> Tonio_: heya, when do you plan to import kpackagekit into jaunty?
<apachelogger> would be good to have it on the CD for next release
<Tonio_> apachelogger: soon :) as soon as I have internet at home
<apachelogger> oh kay ^_^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is lfranchi worth 8 sloc?
<Nightrose> probably yes
<Nightrose> why?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: multiple tars
<apachelogger> but actually it is more than 8
<Nightrose> :)
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> unless you want to rename the tars yourself
<apachelogger> then it would be 8 lines
<Nightrose> *nod*
 * Nightrose goes back to some wii fit
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I am working my arse off and you are doing casual gaming :P
<Nightrose> hey this is also working your ass off...
<Nightrose> in the true meaning of the words
<Nightrose> :P
<Sput> Nightrose: stop lying to yourself :)
<Nightrose> pfft
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that release stuff is non-trivial
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> it probably makes most sense to hack around it
<apachelogger> add a new argument to the script
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> that requires you to run the script twice to get 2 tarballs, but hax0ring this bares a high possability of bugs
<Nightrose> alright
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is bug 296666 caused by that xrendr patch?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296666 in kdebase "Xorg log keeps growing during live session" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296666
<JontheEchidna> yus, there's a master bug in workspace that that is duplicate of
<JontheEchidna> *that it is duplicate of
<apachelogger> please duplicate :P
<apachelogger> and comment on the 3gib kdm.log bug
 * apachelogger needs to take the dog for a walk before it gets dark
<apachelogger> AFK
<ScottK2> ScottK-laptop: Ping.
<etretyak> Hi guys! Is there any other page like this one https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/UbuntuFeatureParity which contains features implemented in Ubuntu and not yet implemented in Kubuntu? Because I think this list should be much bigger... :(
<etretyak> Also is there any news about new Notifications represented an USD? As I understand Canonical has hired some developers to implement this functionality both for Ubuntu and Kubuntu.
<ScottK> etretyak: There is also https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyGapAnalysis
<jjesse-dell9> etretyak: i know there has not been a KDE hire yet and there is some progress being made not quite sure how much is getting done
<jjesse-dell9> there might be a mailing list or something for the DX team to discuss on but dont know for sure
<etretyak> ScottK: so do we need to update KubuntuJauntyGapAnalysis? For example knetworkmanager doesn't have VPN pptp configuration. And it is fully works in Ubuntu.
<etretyak> jjesse-dell9: were you able to setup VPN connection in Kubuntu? i've read your blog :)
<jjesse-dell9> etretyak: pptp VPN works fine in Ubuntu with network manager?  i havent gotten mine to work yet :(
<seele> technically the gap analysis is Kubuntu Intrepid to Kubuntu Jaunty, not Kubuntu to Ubuntu.
<jjesse-dell9> i get a message from netowk manager and no logs yet
<seele> practically it is a list of anything we might need in Jaunty
<ScottK> seele: It's a bit of both (e.g. Guest Session).
<seele> right.. the practically part.  we didn't go through a list of haves and have nots between kubuntu and ubuntu during the session
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Ping
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Ping again
<etretyak> What about DX team? Are they responsible to patch all KDE specific apps to be able to handle new Notifications?
<etretyak> And what about DesktopTeam? Are they working only on Ubuntu improvements?
<jjesse-dell9> etretyak: i think there are still a lot of un answered questions a lot of people still have
<ScottK> etretyak: Desktop Team == Ubuntu Desktop (e.g. Gnome).
<etretyak> ScottK: i see. so we still follow our own way.. ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, ScottK, Riddell: could somebody review/sponsor the debdiff for bug 211839?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211839 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine-kde4 doesn't use Oxygen backwards/forwards buttons with Firefox 3" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/211839
<apachelogger> etretyak: current information suggest that DX team will try to reach consesus with gnome and kde to get stuff implemented upstream ... if that is not possible DX team will maintain patches
<apachelogger> so there isn't much change for us, just that eventually there should be a couple of monster patches appearing
<etretyak> lol
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Ping
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Ping again
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Ping again
<ScottK> Testing done.  Sorry for the noise.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no commits in upstream svn since 20080816?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, but it's been at r145 for forever. If anything there may have been a few translation updates
 * JontheEchidna thinks it's better to use svn number in the version string
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> they both have advantages
<apachelogger> using the date you know how hold it is without consulting upstream svn
<JontheEchidna> Easier to find the date of the svn number than the svn number that corresponds to that date, imo
<JontheEchidna> as long as there's a web-browsable svn repo :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: usually svn number wouldn't matter
<apachelogger> usually project have at least one commit in 6 months ;-)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<vorian> I noticed we have no sessions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep :o
<ScottK> Anyone volunteer to do one?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I did want to talk about something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what was it?
<JontheEchidna> ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: devweek
<apachelogger> rapid package deployment using ruby?
<apachelogger> I think there was something else as well
<apachelogger> pbuild hookers?
<ScottK> "Never have to relibtoolize again by using Cmake"?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: something like that
 * ScottK recalls jpds is a big fan of relibtoolize.
<vorian> na
<apachelogger> "CMake - What else?"
<apachelogger> "How to fix half your translations 5 days before release"
<JontheEchidna> ha
<ScottK> "KDE4 - It's not your Grandma's DE any more"
<ScottK> apachelogger: If only they'd done that.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> add a not to the topic title then
<vorian> KDE4 packaging would be a good one
<ScottK> The translations we had at release were still worse than upstream's.
<apachelogger> vorian: what to talk about?
<apachelogger> add that cdbs include
<apachelogger> upload to review
<vorian> good point
<apachelogger> hand apachelogger a cookie
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * vorian hands apachelogger a cookie
<apachelogger> watch him reject the package because it is too high quality
<apachelogger> ScottK: but better than they were a week before release
<ScottK> apachelogger: True.  But anything that makes stuff worse is broken beyond belief.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<vorian> Pushing out KDE to Tens of users
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did you see I added Jaunty to the Debian experimental kde.mk so we should be able to sync future KDE4 uploads from Experimental.
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> that said ... kdt will get QA beyond belief soon
<ScottK> No need to set THIS_SHOULD_GO_IN_UNSTABLE anymore.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kde4.mk is different
<apachelogger> translation stuff
<ScottK> Whichever one it is that has that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: kde.mk in debian is still imported to debian/cdbs?
<ScottK> Yes.
<apachelogger> well, can't sync then
<apachelogger> /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk
<ScottK> Why not?  There's no harm in using that one.
<apachelogger> #Kubuntu specific, Launchpad translations support, create .pot translation templates
<apachelogger> common-install-prehook-impl::
<apachelogger> ScottK: we wouldn't get the pots
<ScottK> Ugh.
<apachelogger> if debian had the .mk in cdbs or pkg-kde-tools we could sync
<ScottK> I think pkg-kde-tools is their plan.
<apachelogger> so, what do we talk about @devweek?
<vorian> hmmm
<vorian> getting involved with kubuntu-devel (ninja's/bugs/testing)?
<apachelogger> vorian: are you going to do that?
<vorian> I like a team approach :)
 * apachelogger thinks all those topics can be indvidual slots ;-)
<vorian> ohboy
<apachelogger> "Holding back KDE releases from millions of users" :D
<apachelogger> ...Kubuntu Ninja secrets
<vorian> ok
<apachelogger> vorian: how about we do a talk about ninja work together?
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> it seems they would like some hand's on stuff
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna could talk about how I close bugs by fixing them and he does by marking them invalid :P
<vorian> anything that can be learned instantly
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: but who has the higer karma? :D
<apachelogger> vorian: Pushing out GNOME releases to millions of users -- is not exactly something that can be any more learned instantly
<JontheEchidna> (just kidding)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I must have higher karma because I am a bzr user :P
<apachelogger> bzr users get load of karma for doing nothing
<vorian> dholbach said we could have two slots
<apachelogger> I want 3
<vorian> you talk to him then
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> since we are talking about bazaar :P
<vorian> that's not kubuntu specific, so i'm sure _you_ could do it :)
<JontheEchidna> LP karma system is out of control
<apachelogger> "How to cheat your way all to the top of LP karama"
<JontheEchidna> yus :D
<JontheEchidna> my favorite search: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=kde&orderby=date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&start=0
<apachelogger> "How to make LP servers go down by accessing the Ubuntu bug page"
<apachelogger> just imagine all those tags and millions of users accessing it at the same time because a new gnome release was pushed :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there are false incompletes
 * apachelogger is loosing focus again
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> ok
<vorian> so
<vorian> 1) ninja
<vorian> 2) bugs
<apachelogger> vorian and moi talk about the ninja and JontheEchidna about cheating
<vorian> alrighty, i'll add it to the schedule
<JontheEchidna> when is devweek?
<vorian> let's make a big deal of it too
<apachelogger> loads of promotion
<apachelogger> ...a whole marketing campaign
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 19-23
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<JontheEchidna> ah, I should be able to make it then
<JontheEchidna> so should I do a repeat of my openweek talk? :D
<apachelogger> with more emotion, more cheating, more cookies
<vorian> what time slot do you want apachelogger?
<vorian> It will need to be thursday for me
<vorian> so, 1900 or 2000?
<apachelogger> doesn't matter
<vorian> ok, 1900 it is! \o/
<Riddell> afternoon
<vorian> JontheEchidna: any time work for you?
<vorian> do you want to do the 2000?
<apachelogger> 19 = 20 CET = perfect market penetration in germany :P
<JontheEchidna> vorian: 1900 would be better I think
<apachelogger> aloha Riddell
<JontheEchidna> but 2000 would work too
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I suppose you did runtime QA on your gtk changes?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> up we go
<JontheEchidna> now gtk-qt-engine sucks less! :P
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i'll switch them around then
<vorian> 1900 for JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: by 0.01%
<JontheEchidna> haha, yeah...
<apachelogger> vorian: why not do it on 2 days?
<apachelogger> vorian: we'd be reaching more people I guess
<vorian> ok
<vorian> JontheEchidna: any day work for you looks like wednesday is open at 1900
<JontheEchidna> cool
<apachelogger> bug 311415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
<vorian> ok apachelogger JontheEchidna, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> ark can't copy to fonts:/ -.-
<JontheEchidna> I hate default fonts bus
<apachelogger> vorian: our name sux
<apachelogger> we need something magic
<vorian> Creating Kubuntu Magic
<vorian> Magic Kubuntu Spells
<vorian> Kubuntu Magic: Revealed
<vorian> Free iPods
<apachelogger> that!
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> Kubuntu Ninja's - The Kubuntu SWAT unit
<vorian> there is a ubuntu SWAT team though
<apachelogger> Kubuntu Ninja's - The Kubuntu SWAT unit with cool name
<vorian> hmm
<apachelogger> Kubuntu Ninja's - The art of magic
<vorian> I like it!
 * vorian changes
<apachelogger> Kubuntu Ninja's - free ponies
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> not so much
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh my pony!
<JontheEchidna> I think it's hilarious
<apachelogger> vorian: either we are serious and use the art of magic or we ar hilarious and use free ponies
<apachelogger> or - Blue ponies
<vorian> ok
<apachelogger> up to you
<vorian> blue ponies
<vorian> I can live with that
<vorian> :P
<apachelogger> or unicorn
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<vorian> ah, that's a magical pony
<apachelogger> righto
<vorian> Kubuntu Ninja's - Free Unicorns
<vorian> :/
<vorian> Kubuntu Ninja's - free ponies
<apachelogger> Kubuntu Ninja's - Packagers in Unicorn mode
<vorian> haha
<apachelogger> that makes us magic packagers
<vorian> ok, Packagers in Unicorn mode it is
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot002.png
<apachelogger> does someone see a graphical advantage over dejavu?
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you still around?
<smarter> apachelogger: I don't like the rendering at 8
<Riddell> hi apachelogger
<smarter> is the aliasing disabled for <= 8 or something?
<smarter> hey Riddell
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think?
<apachelogger> bug 311415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311415 in kubuntu-meta "Add the droid fonts and make it the default for Kubuntu" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311415
 * apachelogger is pretty sure droid doesn't support as many languages as dejavu does
<smarter> the bold font looks a bit blurry
<smarter> but I really like déjà vu, so I'm a bit partial :p
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> droid uses less space
<apachelogger> which might in return make it less readable for people with visual impairment
<Riddell> apachelogger: extra things on the CD aren't really an option currently
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is meant to be default font
<seele> it looks a bit narrower than nimbus
<seele> and dejavu
<apachelogger> sec
<seele> reminds me of tahoma
<torkiano> hello all, I update this spec: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-voip-solution what do you think about?
<apachelogger> seele: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot003.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot004.png
<seele> yeah, i dunno.  is there a benefit besides that it looks different?
<Riddell> torkiano: so wait until kopete supports it via telepathy?
<seele> it looks like droid has some serifs even though it is a sans serif font, heh
<torkiano> rideUbuntu/Gnome has a very good VoIP support now... (ekiga & empathy) and for jaunty was good to be a solution for kubuntu
<apachelogger> seele: I'll wontfix the bug
<torkiano> Riddell: that works until kopete developerd finish the port
<torkiano> only a suggestion ;-)
<seele> apachelogger: why is there a bug? or are wishes bugs in launchpad?
<apachelogger> seele: wishes are in launchpad
<seele> huh. you could ask nuno if he likes the font
<seele> i just dont see the benefit os switching to it.
<apachelogger> well, I am quite worrid about how readable it is and how complete
<vorian> there is a fella in -motu trying to package droid
<torkiano> Riddell: currently there is 2 solutions that may work (I think): Kcall and qutecom
<apachelogger> kcall needs too much configuration IIRC
<Riddell> torkiano: kcall at least has been around for a long time, I wonder why it hasn't been packaged
<torkiano> i requested it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252913 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] KCall" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<torkiano> and there is a ppa for qutecom: https://edge.launchpad.net/~cavedon/+archive
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> torkiano: is kcall ported to KDE 4?
<torkiano> from webpage :KCall was successfully ported to the KDE4 environment, incl. Decibel.
<torkiano> http://www.basyskom.de/index.pl/kcall
<apachelogger> well, KDE decided against adding decibel to KDE 4.2
<torkiano> I think it would be interesting to package KCall or make avaliable in a PPA at least for testing
<Riddell> we still have decibel packaged
<torkiano> and kcall is in KDE repository: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/pim/kcall/
<Riddell> torkiano: have you tried either to see if they work?
<torkiano> Riddell:  sorry, I'm a begginer, (I'm still trying to install an environment for KDE4 development)
<Riddell> torkiano: something we should look into then.  hunger would be a good person to ask for advice too since he's into decibel et al but doesn't seem to be around today
<torkiano> Riddell: yes, the coders of Kcall and decibel are the same
<torkiano> in https://www.ohloh.net/p/kcall you can see all te contributors
<torkiano> and for https://www.ohloh.net/p/kcall/analyses/latest the development seems stopped
<torkiano> but I think the major issue with VoIP are the protocols, and that is decibel/telepathy
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think bug 285831 qualify for SRU?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285831 in shared-mime-info "icon for ms-word file *.doc is "?" instead of ooo-word" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285831
<apachelogger> dfaure removed the magic portion from the msi mimetype
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's a regression, right?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> 0.51 introduced that new mimetype with a too generic magic
<ScottK> apachelogger: Regression is one of the criteria, so if it's a small, low risk patch, I think it'd sell.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I wouldn't thin6k 0~it 0~worth the hassle
<Riddell> hmm, 0~I 0~thin6k the cat peein6g on6 this keyb5oard might have don6e somethin6g b5ad
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: not only the icon is wrong but .doc/.dot/whateverelsemightbeaffected will not be associated with the correct application
<torkiano> Riddell: This may be important to include webkit in Kubuntu: flash support for webkitkde: http://cia.vc/stats/project/kde/webkitkde/.message/27670
<apachelogger> this will not work without Qt 4.5 I guess
<apachelogger> yeah, qwebkit only supports this in 4.5
<torkiano> ups, ok apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, that seems more importan6t
<Riddell> torkiano: I saw that, sounds quite promising
<nixternal> anyone going to SCALE next month?
 * apachelogger has a new workout plan, so he should scale down :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: current status of the release script?
 * Riddell hugs apachelogger for updating the akonadi package
<Riddell> has anyone been packaging the new digikam betas?
<LaserJock> is there a knetworkmanager guru about?
<ScottK> seele: CALug (Columbia, MD Area Linux User's Group) is looking for a presentation topic for January 14.  Maybe you could do a Kubuntu is wonderful, come join us bit ....
<Riddell> LaserJock: you are making an assumption that such a thing exists :)
<LaserJock> Riddell: well, I did say "is there a" not "is the"
<LaserJock> ;-)
<LaserJock> I just installed Kubuntu Jaunty and I can't for the life of me get Knetworkmanager to work
<Riddell> LaserJock: works for me, just upgraded from intrepid.  it won't work if you have anything fancy like pptp
<LaserJock> well, I just have 2 connections. One is a static IP eth0 and the other is a WPA wifi
<LaserJock> but neither seem to be able to connect
<Riddell> that should work
<LaserJock> hmm, wonder what I did wrong
<LaserJock> \o/, got the wifi working
<LaserJock> ok, so now what'd I do with eth0
<LaserJock> Riddell: have you tried a static IP with knetworkmanager? there seems to be quite a few open bugs about it not working
 * ScottK-laptop tries kvirc now.
<LaserJock> Riddell: found my problem, bug #279409 , I had to use 24.0.0.0 instead of 255.255.255.0 as my netmask
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279409 in knetworkmanager "unable to configure a fixed ip on wired interface on knetworkmanager (intrepid)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279409
<LaserJock> Riddell: the bug report has a fix in it
 * ScottK looks around for a core-dev to upload the fix....
 * ScottK spies LaserJock....
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I've got a working kvirc for kde4 package in my PPA if you have time to look at it too (It's the only alternative to quassel I know of for KDE4) - https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<LaserJock> ScottK: is there any decent knetworkmanager upstream?
<jtechidna> there is work on a plasma frontend for networkmanager
<jtechidna> but the kde3 version is pretty much teh sux
<jtechidna> in fact fedora uses the gnome nm applet
<LaserJock> I can work up an upload based on this bug report, not sure I should just upload it though ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> LaserJock: I haven't done any work with upstream on knetworkmanager.  Riddell is generally the one, IIRC.
 * jtechidna is listening to Smells Like Teen Spirit by Nirvana on Best of [Amarok2]
<jjesse-dell9> question:  if i delete something in dolphin shouldnt i be able to restore it through the trash plasmoid?
<jjesse-dell9> cause i could only find the files in .local/share/Trash
<JontheEchidna> jjesse-dell9: if you moved it to the trash rather than using the "delete" command, then yes
<jjesse-dell9> if i used the delete button on my keyboar?
<JontheEchidna> that'll send it to the trash
<jjesse-dell9> the files werent in the trash
<JontheEchidna> hmm....
<jjesse-dell9> found them in ~/.local/share/Trash
<JontheEchidna> that's where kde's trash should point o
<JontheEchidna> *to
<jjesse-dell9> there were some folders like 00 01 02 03 etc
<JontheEchidna> weird
<jjesse-dell9> should i file a bug?
<jjesse-dell9> and if so where should i go to?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, sounds to me like it could be one of those obscure-type config related issues that end up rotting up in the bt untouched for a few years :P
<JontheEchidna> inside the /share/Trash folder there should be 2 subdirs
<JontheEchidna> files and info
<JontheEchidna> ~/.local/share/Trash, rather
<jjesse-dell9> correct the files were in the files folder
<JontheEchidna> but they're not showing up in dolphin?
<jjesse-dell9> correct
<jjesse-dell9> in dolphin i saw some folders named 00, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 06
<jjesse-dell9> but they were in empty
<JontheEchidna> weird, I guess the files never made it to the trash then?
<jjesse-dell9> i could open up ~/.local/share/Trash/files in dolphin and see them but couldnt access them from trash
<jjesse-dell9> will have to test on non critical files
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE just got posted to kde-devel
<Riddell> LaserJock: that fix for knm looks like something we want to investigate
<LaserJock> Riddell: I've created a .patch for it
<Riddell> oooh
<Riddell> having no up key is very annoying, I guess keyboard don't survive being washed very well
<LaserJock> what's the current situation with Amarok in Jaunty? kubuntu-desktop has no dep on it, is it waiting for Amarok 2?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, and amarok2 is waiting on mysql 5.1
<LaserJock> JontheEchidna: oh right, the mysql 5.0 vs 5.1 stuff, etc.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: a Kubuntu is wonderful talk huh?  You don't want to give that? :)
<seele> ScottK-laptop: is it worth me looking at kvirc? quassel seems pretty dedicated
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I think we don't know if quassel is going to make it or not.  I think kvirc is worth at least a quick look.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I could give the talk, but unfortunately I'm not available that day.
<seele> what day was it again?
<seele> oh.. jan 14th
<seele> yeah, i'll have to pass.  i have a redeye from SFO that morning.  i'll be dead tired
<Riddell> what's happening in SFO?
<seele> business trip
<seele> flying all the way out there for a two day conference for a client
<seele> although that's not as bad as the day trip to LA i did last year.  THAT was rediculous.  morning flight west, red eye that same day back east
<seele> Riddell: how was jury duty?
<seele> i hope you sat in on something interesting instead of sitting in the waiting room all day
<ScottK> seele: That is ridiculous.  I once had to go to Hawaii for a two hour meeting.
<ScottK> I stayed a 2nd day anyway.
<seele> ScottK: THAT is rediculous.  you should have stayed longer than the 2nd day :)
<ScottK-laptop> Well I was a single parent at the time and didn't want to be away from home longer than needed.
<seele> ah true.  and three kids are a bit many to take to hawaii with you :)
<ScottK-laptop> Well it was one at the time, but yes.
<Riddell> seele: a bit scary.  the guy pled guilty after some hours of discussions so we heard his crimes and that was it
<seele> Riddell: yikes.. was there show and tell?
<Riddell> just the procurator fiscal reading out in technical details his sexual misdemeanors
<seele> how does it work in your courts?  innocent before proven guilty?  or convince the state otherwise?
<Riddell> innocent until proven of course, we're not yet a police state!
<seele> not -- yet?
<seele> hey.. we're not a police state!
<seele> the state has the burden, not the defendant
<LaserJock> anybody have a recommendation for/against installing koffice 2.0?
<seele> LaserJock: depends.. does your life depend on delivered documents?
<LaserJock> seele: not strictly, but it'd be nice to have something that generally works
<seele> well if your life doesnt depend on it, i'm sure they would appreciate the testing and bug reports
<seele> has anyone installed the kpackagekit packages from Tonio's ppa?  it installs but it doesnt interface with apt which makes it pretty useless
<LaserJock> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-data-kde4_1%3a1.9.98.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<LaserJock>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/actions/object-order-back.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<nhandler> NCommander: ping
<seele> ScottK-laptop: crimsun: interested in a KDE4 party later this month?
<NCommander> nhandler, pong
<ScottK> Possible.
<crimsun> seele: surely
<ScottK> Although both kids I brought to the Intrepid release party were not entirely thrilled.
<nhandler> NCommander: Is a full GPL License header required for the package to get uploaded to Debian? Or is a line saying "This program is released under the GPL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html)" fine?
<nhandler> ScottK: I wish my parents were like you
<seele> ScottK: kde people are way cooler than those ubunteros
<ScottK> nhandler: You need a full copy of the license in the tarball.
<ScottK> seele: ;-)
<nhandler> ScottK: It has one
<NCommander> ScottK, there is one, the files themselves have no license and the copyright was wrong.
<nhandler> ScottK: I'm talking about the individual scripts in the source
<nhandler> NCommander: So would that line suffice? Or should I get a full header?
<seele> ScottK: i'm thinking a pirate restaurant bar.  would they be interested in that?  it is family friendly
<ScottK> I don't think that's essential.  Pretty much as in Ubuntu, although it depends on who reviews it.
<seele> ScottK: http://piratztavern.com/ (warning.. lots of flash)
<seele> crimsun: ^^
<nhandler> ScottK: Ok, I thought Debian was more strict about the licensing things
<ScottK> seele: Well my 5 year old was trying to talk like a pirate on the way home today without prompting.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'd disagree, I'm suprised this package flew through NEW (although old versions are GPL vs. LGPL)
<Riddell> nhandler: stuff like that mostly depends on that attitude of the archive admin on dity
<Riddell> duty
<Riddell> nhandler: if the tar contains a full copy of the licence that should be fine
<ScottK> seele: The Flash even works on my Konqueror ....
<nhandler> Ok, so I'll modify debian/copyright NCommander, and then you can hopefully sponsor it ;)
<ScottK> That should be fine.
<seele> ScottK: it must be old flash then, hehe
<NCommander> Riddell, generally, I would REJECT on that
<NCommander> Riddell, if it were up to me
<seele> ScottK: it's pretty fun.  the wait staff dress up and talk funny
<Riddell> NCommander: on what?
<NCommander> Riddell, not having headers in files.
<NCommander> Riddell, its was a requirement when I was a FSF Savannah Admin
<ScottK> NCommander: A LOT of stuff that's not rejected would get rejected on that basis.
 * seele starts on dinner
<nhandler> NCommander: All of the scriptsmention the license, it is just not a formal copyright header
<NCommander> ScottK, sorry, the FSF skrewed my ability to parse licenses
<ScottK> seele: Please pick a day that's not a Thursday.
<Riddell> NCommander: as an upstream FSF should have a clear policy but as downstreams we need to look at what we get and judge if it's clear what it means, putting in a full copy of the licence in the tar seems like pretty clear intent that everything in that tar can be copied with that licence
<nhandler> Since the files don't have the normal copyright header, in debian/copyright, should I just list it as gplv2 like the COPYING file says, or should I do gplv2 (or at your option) any later version?
<seele> ScottK: that's fine with me.  is Friday night (~7) OK or would you rather do Saturday afternoon?
<seele> crimsun: ^^
<ScottK> seele: Either should be fine.  The youngest can pass out in the car on the way home if it's in the evening.
<Riddell> nhandler: put whatever is in the file headers
<nhandler> Riddell: The file headers just say "This program is released under the GPL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html)" (and they aren't really headers, they are 60 down the script)
<nhandler> s/60/60 lines/
<crimsun> seele: Friday night is probably better; i'll ping maco
<Riddell> nhandler: copy the relevant parts out of the COPYING file then
<seele> ScottK: crimsun: awesome.. i'll send a notice out to the different lugs etc.
<maco> hi, what about meeting at piratz?
<crimsun> maco: we already decided without you. you're too late!
<maco> well *which* friday at 7 or is it saturday?
<seele> maco: Jan 30 is KDE release party
<seele> maco: sunday Jan 18 is linux chix
<maco> so i'll see you twice in two weeks when i havent seen you twice in the last year? :P
<maco> i think thats my fault for missing so many linuxchix meetings though
<maco> alright, well ill put those on the calendar
<maco> and then there's the global bug jam in feb
<maco> i still need to figure out why kubuntu doesn't work with my user's home directory :(
<maco> seele: you interested in bug jam?
 * ScottK prefers strawberry.
<maco> ScottK: are you in the DC area too?
<seele> maco: doesn't that require coding of some sort?
<maco> seele: no, just triaging
<ScottK> maco: More west of Baltimore, but yes.
<maco> seele: you can set the importance of usability bugs
<seele> maco: i think i'll pass.  i spend enough of my non-working waking hours on oss as it is
<maco> or confirm or ask questions or whatever
<maco> heh ok
<ScottK> seele, crimsun, and maco: BACON-PIG is on the 19th.
<maco> bacon? ew
<maco> i mean um....yummy! meat! er...everybody loves bacon! er...i give up
<ScottK> That's Baltimore, Annapolis, Columbia, and Other Northern suburbs - Python Interest Group.
<ScottK> Meets at Goddard Space Flight Centet in Greenbelt.
<ScottK> Centet/Center.
<maco> ah ok see explanations help
<seele> ScottK: is Goddard where they have the Yuri space party every year?
<maco> eh, i usually avoid python so i dont think ill be going
<seele> hrm.. dinner is done.  now where is my other half
<ScottK> Barry Warsaw (LP developer in real life) is doing a session on porting to Python 3.
<ScottK> seele: Dunno.
<maco> oh so you're saying this is a chance to meet up and talk about bass IRL :P
<maco> (i'm talking to him about playing bass right now)
<ScottK> That's between you and him.
 * ScottK prefers to eat the fish and not play with them himself.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * seele blinks
<maco> hahha
 * maco wonders if seele figured it out
<nhandler> NCommander: I just uploaded a new version with an updated debian/copyright file
<NCommander> I'll take a look at it later
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-06
 * seele imagines ScottK getting 5 of the same email in about 30 seconds
<ScottK> Ahhhh. For what?
<seele> i just mailed a bunch of local mailing lists.. i imagine you are on 2 or 3 of them
<ScottK> Oh.
<seele> maybe not all at once, they all got moderated, heh
<seele> Riddell: were the pics on your blog the only ones from UDS?
<seele> so disappointing when i see i have 3 articles to read and theyre all from the same person, just on different planets
<JontheEchidna> Ha, so one of my dad's cousins had a bakery make/frost a birthday cake
<JontheEchidna> what they got was an uncentered "Happy 43th birthday" cake in an illegible scrawl :P
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I wouldn't have taken the cake. Make them remake it
<JontheEchidna> might have been worth it for the funny picture they took
<ScottK> Was 43 the right number?
<ScottK> 42 seems better since that's the answer to the ultimate question about life, the Universe, and everything.
 * nhandler thinks it should have been 42
 * ScottK thinks nhandler is slightly too slow.
<ScottK> At least that's how it looks from here.
<nhandler> ScottK: I am running irssi over ssh, it is a little delayed
<JontheEchidna> Any motus around that could revu this: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-kbstate ?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I'll look
<ScottK> nhandler: I'm running quassel with a split client/core, so it's a little delayed.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> nhandler: Don't review it until JontheEchidna answers my question.
<JontheEchidna> JontheEchidna: it was the right number, it was the "th" that was the error
 * JontheEchidna dares somebody to say "43th" out loud
<ScottK> Interesting, quassel-core just ate a message of mine.
<ScottK-laptop> Hmmm.  Is this thing on, because nothing I type in quassel is appearing.
<ScottK-laptop> There it is, just lagged.
<nhandler> ScottK: Should we be build depending on debhelper >= 5.0.0 or just >= 5?
<LaserJock> is there a KDE package/app responsible for special laptop keys?
<ScottK> nhandler: If you don't need a specific version of 5, 5 is fine.
<ScottK> LaserJock: I think so.  I don't know what it is.
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna, because he understands this KDE stuff.
<nhandler> ScottK: But is it a big deal? I haven't been commenting on it for packages I've reviewed in the past. Should I have?
<ScottK> nhandler: 5 == 5.0.0, so it might be worth a mention, but I certainly wouldn't not upload because of it.
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe it's a big deal, especially since we're well over debhelper 5 in the repos. I would change it if requested though
<nhandler> ScottK: I could have sworn I read that 5 != 5.0.0. However, I am completely blanking on the name of the tool that compares versions
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I'm more asking for myself than because of the package ;)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ScottK> dpkg --compare-versions
<nhandler> Thanks ScottK
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: One thing you might want to mention to upstream is that there COPYING file is out of date. They have an old FSF address
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually that's the one I manually added. I suppose I should really just update svn
<JontheEchidna> since they graciously committed it ~20 mins ago at my request
<ScottK-laptop> I'm starting to think kvirc is even less newby friendly than quassel.
<JontheEchidna> and I should probably add a get-orig-source while I'm at it
<ScottK-laptop> It has LOTS of options.
<LaserJock> hmm, I told PowerDevil, or whatever the thing is, to Suspend to Ram when I close the lid, but it doesn't work
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: That was the next thing I was going to say
<nhandler> Other than that, it looks good.
<LaserJock> neither does the suspend button and the power button turns off the laptop instead of asking me what I want to do
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you triaging powerdevil stuff too?
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: If you are doing a new upload now, ping me when you are done so I it does not lose the advocation
<vorian> I still use guidance-power-manager
<ScottK> LaserJock: You're on Jaunty?
<LaserJock> ScottK: yeah
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: it'll take me a few mins to write up the get-orig-source script + update the tarball
<ScottK> vorian: If you're on Jaunty, you've got power-devil running too.
<ScottK> nhandler: Ping me after you re-advocate it.
<vorian> right, but I have the same issues LaserJock has
<ScottK> Got bugs?
<nhandler> ScottK: Sure thing
<vorian> no sleep
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I should be around for a while
<ScottK> Sleep is for the weak.
<LaserJock> ... and the married
<LaserJock> although perhaps one might say they're equal
<ScottK> Yeah.  Well one of the advantages of getting older is needing less sleep.
<LaserJock> my single buddies keep poking me about being an "old married guy"
<LaserJock> I'm runnin' on 10+ these days :(
<ScottK> LaserJock: Since you are vorian are having the same problems and he's all sleepy and stuff, would you please file some bugs.
<Hobbsee> against what?
 * ScottK tries to remember.
<ScottK> I think power devil is in kdebase-workspace.
<LaserJock> ok, I'll give it a go
<ScottK> But since I'm older than most pairings of two of you added up together, I'm allowed to be forgetful.
<LaserJock> I'm a tad hesitant as this is like day +1 in KDE
<vorian> ha
<ScottK> LaserJock: If anything's wrong with your bug report, we'll just blame vorian because he blew it off.
<vorian> i did not!
<JontheEchidna> blah
<JontheEchidna> switching to virtual terminal 1 crashed X, most likely because I'm pinning nvidia-glx-96 and xserver-core
<LaserJock> nixternal: you up?
<nhandler> LaserJock: He should be. It is only 9:30
<nixternal> no, I am sleep typing...it is pretty cool actually
<LaserJock> nixternal: I didn't see you on jabber
<nhandler> nixternal: I wish I had that skill
<nixternal> http://www.askreamaor.com/linux-and-unix/what-your-linux-distro-says-about-you/
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> I see you on jabber
<seele> ow ow ow
<seele> "Konqueror You’re actually joking. Nobody intentionally goes online with something that has the bloat of Firefox and the functionality of Internet Explorer, while being tied to the kitchen sink of Linux desktops. More likely, you were using your file manager under the watchful gaze of Konqi, when you accidentally entered a URL in the file search field and discovered - surprise! - it can go online."
<JontheEchidna> Konqueror: because Firefox looks like ass in KDE4
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: just uploaded, it should be there soon
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Ok, I'll look at it once more and then advocate it.
<nixternal> seele: ya, he didn't like Konqi, but KDE is his DE of choice...I like his epiphany quote :)
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: I accidentally rm -rf'd the debian dir so I had to redownload the debian dir from revu :P
<seele> firefox annoys me but konqueror is much worse when trying to render something like facebook
<seele> and then there is the entire googleapp breakage
<nixternal> ya, I used Konqi forever...but I think the whole webkit/khtml fiasco kind of hurt it, as it is really junk in kde4
<nixternal> I have since been using ff3 and like quite a bit now
<nixternal> especially greasemonkey
<JontheEchidna> awesomebar and rss feeds in the bookmarks toolbar are the only 2 features I really miss in Konq other than superior speed, ram usage and rendering quality
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: The COPYING file doesn't look correct.
<nhandler> I would download the newer version (http://www.gnu.org/licenses/old-licenses/gpl-2.0.txt) instead of just modifying the one that was there
<JontheEchidna> that's the one upstream included in svn
<seele> hmm.. julu is a bit choppy in konq
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: It looks old. For one thing, it says "Copyright (C) 19yy <name of author>".
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: If it's the upstream license, I wouldn't sweat it.  The license is the license.
<nhandler> ScottK-laptop: I know. I'll still advocate. I'm just letting him know
<JontheEchidna> prolly would be better to let KDE know, but thanks :P
<nhandler> Let me just test build it, and then I'll advocate
<JontheEchidna> Thx
<vorian> need a second review?
<JontheEchidna> would be much appreciated ^_^
<nhandler> ScottK volunteered as well
<vorian> ok, nevermnd then
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: What's the link on revu?
 * JontheEchidna must have missed scottk volunteering
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-kbstate
 * ScottK-laptop looks.
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Advocated
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: I don't see you're comment advocating.
<nhandler> ScottK-laptop: Refresh
<ScottK-laptop> Got it.
<nhandler> :)
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler or JontheEchidna: How much testing have you done that this actually works?
<JontheEchidna> I upgraded to jaunty the other day so I've done runtime testing
<ScottK-laptop> OK.
<nhandler> ScottK-laptop: I'm not at my kubuntu station, I just test built it
 * nhandler figured JontheEchidna had tried running it
 * ScottK-laptop plays Konquest while it builds.
<JontheEchidna> Konquest rocks. A lot.
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: That might have been a good question to ask him.
<JontheEchidna> I always beat my little brother and he got mad...
<ScottK-laptop> I've never actually played it against anything other than the computer.
<JontheEchidna> that was a long time ago though
<nhandler> ScottK-laptop: You are right. I probably should have
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: Lesson learned then.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: It doesn't build against libplasma2, so you need to version the build-dep on libplasma-dev.
<JontheEchidna> Ok
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: Is your advocation still good after he fixes ^^^
<JontheEchidna> reupping right now
<JontheEchidna> should be up now
<nhandler> I'll readvocate
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Why won't it work with 4.1.80?
<ScottK-laptop> It is.
<JontheEchidna> technically it'd work with 4.1.73 I suppose
<JontheEchidna> so no reason
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  I'll adjust that and then upload assuming it builds.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: I think the language in the package description is a bit awkward.  I'm not blocking on that, but try and make it better for the next upload.
 * nhandler noticed that too
<nhandler> the long description provided very little additional info
 * JontheEchidna wasn't quite sure how to elaborate on the short desc, to be honest
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: If you don't mind, I'll work that a bit too then.
<JontheEchidna> go right ahead
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: An easy way to elaborate in the lon description is to elaborate about what the modifier keys are and what the possible states are.
<ScottK-laptop> An accessibility plasmoid for KDE4 that shows the user the state of modifier keys to enhance the usability of KDE4 keyboard accesibility tools.
<ScottK-laptop>  
 * JontheEchidna is going to bed in a bit
<ScottK-laptop> An accessibility plasmoid for KDE4 that shows the user the state of modifier keys to enhance the usability of KDE4 keyboard accesibility tools.
<ScottK-laptop> How about that?
<ScottK-laptop> BTW, kvirc has something to protect from multi-line pastes too.
<ScottK-laptop> It automagically dumps you in an editor.
<JontheEchidna> oh, you can also modify the states with the applet via the mouse
<ScottK-laptop> An accessibility plasmoid for KDE4 that shows the user the state of modifier keys and enables state changes via the mouse to enhance the usability of KDE4 keyboard accesibility tools.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> looks good to me (tm)
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: ^^^
 * JontheEchidna out
<nhandler> ScottK-laptop: Looks good
<nhandler> But is it really the KDE4 keyboard accesibility tools?
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Done.  If it builds, I'm uploading it.
<ScottK-laptop> seele: In kvirc if you double click on the notification it takes you back to the IRC window.
<ScottK-laptop> JontheEchidna: Did you test the get-orig-source rule?
<ScottK-laptop> svn: File not found: revision 906383, path '/kdereview/plasma/applets/kbstateapplet'
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler and JontheEchidna: The get-orig-source was missing a /trunk in it's path.
<ScottK-laptop> nhandler: You really need to be checking this stuff when you review packages.
 * ScottK-laptop test builds again.
<Hobbsee> ScottK-laptop: testing?  MOTU's don't do testing!  It's not in the spirit of being a MOTU!  Didn't you receive that memo?
<ScottK-laptop> Heh.  Must have arrived after my bed time.
<LaserJock> vorian: I filed bug #314270 about powerdevil, please add your details when you can
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314270 in kdebase-workspace "Powerdevil doesn't seem to respect changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314270
<nixternal> ok, what happened to my sound? It just stopped working
<ScottK-laptop> nixternal: vorian took it with him when he got too tired and went to bed.
<nixternal> he must have..it just stopped working
 * nixternal thinks firefox killed it
<LaserJock> hmm, so powerdevil just doesn't do *anything* here it seems
<LaserJock> even for default behaviors
 * ScottK-laptop looks at apachelogger and hopes he'll investigate.
<crimsun> nixternal: sound questions need http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh run (it's a bash script; make sure to execute it as such)
<nixternal> already there buddy :)
<crimsun> nixternal: i'll likely need dmesg and sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*, too
<nixternal> hey, I ran the speaker test right, and I get this:
<nixternal> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<nixternal> so I think the firefox crash killed it
<crimsun> right, need alsa-info.sh and fuser
<nixternal> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7882a364ddca3fd64d06f1c8462329f65aeb7cca
<nixternal> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/100838/
<crimsun> does quitting ktorrent help?
<nixternal> don't want to quit it, but I will try
<crimsun> hopefully it's not being stupid and using plughw or hw
<nixternal> grr I hate you!
<nixternal> damn speaker test makes me jump everytime!
<crimsun> i suppose i could modify Front_Left.wav to mutter something about a Vista lover
<nixternal> hahaha
<crimsun> (was it ktorrent?)
<nixternal> ya
<kPb> hello friends
<jussi01> Kubuntu NIjas!!! PING!
<jussi01> Ninjas even
<kPb> any pykde developers???
<jussi01> Kubuntu Ninjas, could we please have this put into the experimental PPA? please, please pretty please? http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=839
<jussi01> kPb: Im sure there are some, why dont you ask your question and see?
<kPb> jussi01: thanx :)
<kPb> wanted to know which packages are written in pykde
<Riddell> kPb: apt-cache rdepends python-kde4
<jussi01> heya Riddell
<kPb> Riddell: i mean which kde apps are written in pykde??
<Arby> kPb: that command will give you a list of packages that depend on the pykde bindings
<Arby> that's a good start
<kPb> ok.. thanx
<jussi01> can anyone tell me the actual proceedure to compile that new networkmanager plasmoid? or has someone done up/feels like doing up a little package for me?
<Riddell> Tonio was looking into it
<jussi01> ok :)
<jussi01> Riddell: how does one check out a peice of code from there anyway? it would be good to know for the future...
<Riddell> it's in /trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager/  google for KDE anonsvn for how to do the checkout
<Lure> jussi01: if you plan to create .deb package, you can use "svn export" to get just sources out
<Lure> jussi01: build is pretty straightforward (with kde 4.2 beta/rc) and it works nicely for me (WPA-PSK) since couple of days
<Sput> oh does it now? last time I tried, a couple weeks ago, it failed with wifi still
<Sput> so I switched to wicd instead
<Lure> Sput: it started to work for me 2 days ago (when coolo started to hack on it ;-))
<Sput> Lure: cool, will need to try... I think I still have all that gnome cruft installed for nm, so it shouldn't be hard to give it another try
<jussi01> Lure: so I only need hte code from there, no other deps that need compiling?
<jussi01> Im on the packages from experimental ppa
<Sput> jussi01: according to our ebuild, is has no other deps than nm 0.7 and current kdelibs
<jussi01> excellent. now just to find the way to check it out on google :)
<Sput> websvn.kde.org
<Sput> :)
<Sput> or anonsvn.ko
<jussi01> Lure: feeling a little unknowledgeable... how does one build it? I dont see any read me....
<stdin> kde svn trunk /playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager
<stdin> kde svn trunk latest /playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager
<stdin> I though I got that working
<jussi01> stdin: err, what?
<stdin> kde svn trunk
<stdin> oh wait
<stdin> trunk rev 1
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1 | New repository initialized by cvs2svn.
<stdin> trunk svn /playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager
<stdin> trunk svn latest /playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager
<stdin> I should know how to work the bot, I wrote the plugin :|
<stdin> "svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/networkmanager"
<jussi01> heh
<stdin> oh <insert expletive here> it!
<jussi01> *giggle*
 * Sput provides a handy list of tested expletives
<jussi01> So, the NM plasmoid seems to work ok here :) lets hope that continues.
<etretyak> jussi01: wow! does it provide all NM functionality wifi/ppp/3g/vpn?
<jussi01> hrm... it has a few issues...
<Sput> it's, as sebas put it, pre-alpha
<jussi01> etretyak: it has all those listed...
<jussi01> Sput: I couldnt have put it better tbh
<etretyak> it lacks pptp vpn :(
<Sput> jussi01: yeah, but your're not one of its developers :)
<Sput> seabs is
<Sput> sebas
<jussi01> hehe
<Sput> meh, wicd works well enough for the time being
<Sput> also that thing is gonna get solid integration and possibly be supported by the plasmoid at some point
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think devfil is working on digikam (ScottK reviwed it AFAIK so he might know more)
<apachelogger> Riddell: cool @ kde-nightly
<ScottK> There's a digikam-kde4 on REVU.  It's been quite some time since I looked at it.
<rbrunhuber> Is kde4 normally working with the "nv" driver? If not is it planned to add support for this?
<Riddell> should work with any working X driver
<apachelogger> ScottK: did laserjock use the intrepid powerdevil?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Jaunty.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there should be a status page
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I have massive trouble e.g. the "run command" and the start menu are only painting the black frame but no contents.
<apachelogger> listing what is supported
<apachelogger> if that is pretty red it ought to be broken ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.1.4 goes backports => proposed => updates again?
<ScottK-laptop> apachelogger: I think we can go straight to -proposed this time.
<jussi01> apachelogger: got a min for pm?
<apachelogger> failed to parse
<Riddell> apachelogger: as ScottK-laptop says I think, we should check with the release team though
 * apachelogger thinks Riddell checks with them while apachelogger fixes k-d-t for releases to $series-$something
<JontheEchidna> Yay, pinging people pays off: bug 308060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308060 in libmsn "Include libmsn in main" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308060
<Riddell> well, hopefully
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have a mir for GGL btw?
<JontheEchidna> nop
<JontheEchidna> e
<JontheEchidna> This time around packaging we need to compile a list of components that need MIRs on a wiki or sumthin
<apachelogger> + GoogleGadgets: Google Gadgets library <http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/>
<apachelogger> Needed to build plasma scriptengine for google gadgets
<apachelogger> + libmal, 0.40 or higher: libmal Development Library <http://jasonday.home.att.net/code/libmal>
<apachelogger> Needed for KPilot's Avantgo conduit.
<apachelogger> + opensync, 0.38 or greater or higher: OpenSync Development Libraries <http://www.opensync.org>
<apachelogger> Needed to provide syncing functionality in KDE PIM applications. Necessary to compile kitchensync.
<apachelogger> that is what my todo sezs
<apachelogger> but I think opensync is dropped meanwhile
<apachelogger> is indi updated to 0.6 yet?
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be
<JontheEchidna> Version: 5:0.5-0ubuntu6
<JontheEchidna> also eigen2
<JontheEchidna> might have to wait for final release or so
<JontheEchidna> eigen2's currently in its 5th beta
<apachelogger> m
<apachelogger> we could ask Benoît when they plan to drop the final
<apachelogger> rdieter: ping
<rdieter> apachelogger: hiya
<seele> Tonio_: ping
<apachelogger> rdieter: I just killed my browser, sec ;-)
<apachelogger> rdieter: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=442443 is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/285831 is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18072
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 442443 in kdebase ".doc files have ? (question mark) icon" [Low,Assigned]
<apachelogger> dfaure fixed it yesterday
<rdieter> apachelogger: yay
<Riddell> qzion and qedje also need MIRks
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you motu yet?
<vorian> he needs one more vote apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nein, dholbach +1'd me yesterday though
 * apachelogger pokes nixternal so nixternal pokes his council friends to vote
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you doing new queue today?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh aye, thanks for reminding me
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> Riddell: please take a look at choqok, I'd like to have it backported to help upstream aggregate feedback
<rgreening> apachelogger: I need your l33t skillz
<apachelogger> oh dear
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I am trying to port the konqueror_flash_installer to konq 4.2
<rgreening> the old patch contains a lot of 3.5 specific depricated calls
<seele> ScottK-laptop: say there was testing done on the notifications system.  would you accept the results, regardless of what they may be?
<ScottK> seele: I know I'm not going to like clicking and nothing happening.
<rgreening> ScottK, seele: I agree. I thing the ubu idea is wrong
<ScottK> seele: If the process for getting stuff in is followed (spec'ed, agreed, etc.), then I won't like it, but I won't revert it.
<jjesse> i would agree/echo ScottK as well
<apachelogger> clickability is non-spec stuff IMHO
<jjesse> is there research/study behind removing the clicking on notificaitoins or is it just a groups opinion/view?
<apachelogger> there certainly should be an interface for clicking, if the specific desktop implementation allows access to it or not is an implementation detail
<seele> rgreening: i never said it was wrong
<jjesse> wow i can't spell today
<seele> jjesse: design theory says it makes sense
<ScottK> jjesse: My research is me trying to click on the damn things and getting annoyed when nothing happens.
<seele> there is probably some human factors research on attention and alerts, i dunno what it says
<rgreening> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/101071/
<jjesse> ScottK: that is my research as well
<seele> ScottK: but that's not to say a different part of the system is broken that could be fixed.  you might not care you can't click on the notification if something else happens
<rgreening> apachelogger: thats my updated patch, but requires getting kde3support and qt3support linking. I can't seem to make it work.
<jjesse> i would agree there are some things i don't want to have to click to clear, ie removing power cord going to battery mode, network changes
<ScottK> seele: I think the premise is flawed.  The idea that if you can't click on the notification, you're relieved of the obligation to decide and it's more 'fun' is just backwards.  You still need to decide if you want to get more information/interact.
<rgreening> seele: I know, I did though. I think have the ability, but let the DE/app choose if it is correct to expose/use.
<jjesse> but stuff like chat/irc i would like to respond
<ScottK> It's just harder if clicking doesn't produce a useful result.
<ScottK> jjesse: I agree with the idea of not clicking to clear and it just going away after a time.
<seele> rgreening: that doesnt help kubuntu when we're nicely asked to enable it by default
<ScottK> seele: Then we just nicely say, "No thanks, it's not a very KDE approach to the problem."
<rgreening> *nod*
<seele> ScottK: we had this discussion already.  we might not have a choice in the matter
<ScottK> seele: BTW, AFAIK we haven't been nicely asked.  It's been announced.
<jjesse> ScottK: i think we might not have achoice as it becomes a more Canonical sponsered distro vs a KDE distro
<ScottK> seele: Just as the Pope doesn't always speak Ex Cathedra, I don't generally assume Mark Shuttleworth has his sabdfl hat on unless he says so.
<seele> but the thing is.. if we dont start looking at this thing and providing input, we're going to be stuck with whatever they give us
<seele> at least if we start figuring out how it has to change to fit KDE it gives us a chance to make it better when they do say DO THIS OR DIE
<ScottK> seele: I don't see where we've been asked for input.
 * seele slaps face
<ScottK> BTW, my blog post yesterday was an attempt to provide some feedback.
 * seele adds a head desk in there too
<jjesse> nice
<rgreening> seele, take off the glasses first. No need to break them
<ScottK> seele: If it's already been decided and we're going to be forced, then there's really no need to waste time discussing.
<jjesse> scottk: i think we are be asked for it
<seele> design is never final.. if they want to call themselves designers then they better learn the word Iterative
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> OK, then what's the venue for the discussion about this design?
<seele> the internet i assume
<seele> people are paying attention to posts because there are cross blog responses
<jjesse> it would be nice if there was a mailing list
<rgreening> Without It it simply becomes erative (as in iiritative, slurred by a drunkard)
<seele> rgreening: without it would be design hubris
<apachelogger> rgreening: http://websvn.kde.org:80/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/KDE4PORTING.html?revision=872264
<ScottK> seele: That never happens aroud here.
<seele> i give up
<ScottK> seele: It'd  be nice if someone were to show up and say something like, "Hi.  I'm from the desktop experience team and I'd like to discuss notifications with the Kubuntu developers."
<apachelogger> ScottK: they discussed it with aseigo IIRC
<jjesse> i agree but i don't think that is something that seele can change?
<apachelogger> after aseigo blogged :P
<jjesse> something that Riddell would have to take up
<ScottK> apachelogger: And you saw his blog post, right?
<jjesse> so we don't beat seele up too much
<apachelogger> ScottK: I saw ... but TLDR
<ScottK> seele: I'm not actively trying to piss you off, I just don't think this entire thing has been well communicated and I'm really not sure how to interact with the initiative.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The short version is, "Dear lord, No, but I'm glad you're trying to think up new stuff."
<rgreening> apachelogger: yes, I know, thats what I used to update the patch. However, it was near impossible for me to convert everything to kde4 isms.. so I had to revert some things to kde3 depricated classes for the interim, until either we a) decide to drop the patch completely or b) have more time to re-write it in kde4. I'd like to get it at least running in its current state, to give us time to test it and the ioption to update it later.
<jjesse> i think that is the problem both with kubuntu and ubuntu is no one knows how to communicate
 * ScottK decides to slap nhandler around a little just for a break from the arguing.
<apachelogger> rgreening: IIRC the plan is to have update-notifier-kde (or whatever it will be renamed to when kpackagekit arrives) suggests the user to install k-r-e, which makes the patch mostly obsolete IMHO
<ScottK> nhandler: Next time before you advocate a package that has a get-orig-source rule, check that it actually works.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any ideas on how to get libnotify to look Kubuntuish?
<apachelogger> rgreening: TBH I think the functionallity should be implemented upstream on a generic level ... $plugin not available => search a desktop file that provides information which $package on $distro provides $plugin => show message to user suggesting to install $package ... or even provide an option to install it if $distro also provided an application in the desktop file
<rgreening> apachelogger: Riddell asked to have the patch looked at. The other item is also being done but a seperate case, as its more general and system wide.
<ScottK> Speaking of notifications and stuff.
<rgreening> apachelogger: thats what this patch was initially designed for. It missed getting in upstrewam before 4 hit
<apachelogger> ScottK: don't know about it's themeing capabilites
<rgreening> apachelogger: can you help me at least figure out why its failing on linking/finding the kde3/qt3 support libs?
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> rgreening: are you sure you add the support stuff to the right target_link_libraries?
<apachelogger> +what is the linking error anyway?
<rgreening> I just checked my old build log.. it's not there... doh
<rgreening> I'll have to start up the buold again.
<rgreening> let me do that and paste it for you.. thanks
 * ScottK notes Debian is going to fix libkdegames4/5 in KDE4.2.  
<ScottK> We ought to do the same, I think.
<apachelogger> fix?
<Riddell> Lure: I uploaded digikam beta 7, leaving you to do beta 8 due out shortly and kipi-plugins
<ScottK> apachelogger: ... during kde 4.1 libkdegames.4 become libkdegames.5 but the package stick as libkdegames4
<Riddell> Lure: also check with devfil about his plans
<ScottK> That's from #debian-qt-kde
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think we ought to make sure we stay in sync on library package naming.
<Lure> Riddell: will do
<apachelogger> ScottK: sure
<apachelogger> go for it I'd say
 * apachelogger is wondering if lintian shouldn't start whining about that
<ScottK> So whoever does kdegames for the RC should fix that ....
<apachelogger> ScottK: just commit to the branch
<ScottK> apachelogger: Good point.
<smarter> rgreening: still working on a kde4 port of the flash patch?
<smarter> I've ported a whole app(Kvkbd) from kde3 to kde4 so maybe I could help you a bit (:
<apachelogger> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20942080/krdc.png
<apachelogger> broken icons
<smarter> vnc on localhost?
<apachelogger> rdp to remote I'd say
 * apachelogger is pretty sure that the bug is KDE unrelated anyway
<apachelogger> maybe one of ubuntu's fancy X patches that improve performance so much
<apachelogger> bug 291462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291462 in kdenetwork "KDE4 desktop in Intrepid is unacceptably SLOW on standard GPUs (Intel GMA9x5 for example) and totally unusable via remote sessions (VNC and NX)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291462
<smarter> also, fwiw, I've packaged for myself the latest beta of eigen(using uupdate), and nothing seems to be needing changes
<apachelogger> 2. is that at least
<apachelogger> smarter: so why don't you package it for universe? :P
<smarter> oh, didn't realize it was in universe :p
<smarter> can do the update if you want
<smarter> and thanks to these X patches, users say that Kubuntu packagers are a bunch of idiots which manage to turn good KDE into something unusable and then they switch to another distro
<Lure> Riddell: talkin about MIR: I plan to package liblensfun and libopencv and they would need MIR too to get used by digikam/kipi-plugins
<Riddell> Lure: Debian's msp has an intent to package on liblensfun, dunno if he's done anything about it yet though
<rgreening> smarter: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/101071/
<Lure> Riddell: will check in debian channel
<smarter> rgreening: any particular problem?
<rgreening> smarter: thats the patch I need to update. It contains a few kde3 and qt3 depricated classes which ihad no idea on how to convert/update
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> NCommander applied for core-dev
 * apachelogger didn't even notice -.-
<ScottK> Well at the rate things go, there's no need to notice at all quickly.
<smarter> rgreening: some good docs(if you haven't already checked it): http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/porting4.html http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/KDE4PORTING.html
<rgreening> smarter: read those, and applied what I could.
<smarter> rgreening: also, trunk/kdesdk/scripts contains some useful script for automatic porting, seehttp://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KDE4_Porting_Guide
<smarter> and qt has a nice qt3to4
<rgreening> smarter: the problem is I am not all that intimate with KDE/Qt coding, so much of it is based on scanning exisitng apps for help.
<smarter> was the same for me when I started porting (:
<rgreening> smarter: the auto porting uses the depricated clasees, like what I did
<NCommander> apachelogger, I pinged you on IRC and asked you to CC it O_o;
<apachelogger> hm, and I was sober at that time?
<smarter> you can start by enabling -DKDE4_DEPRECATED (not sure if it's exactly that one, google will tell you) to get warning about deprecated classes and what you should use
<smarter> the scripts in kdesdk are supposed to port to the new api automatically, but I never managed to do anything good with them :P
<rgreening> smarter: can you look at the patch?
<smarter> I looked a bit
<rgreening> all the qt3 and kde3 classes are what need updating
<rgreening> smarter: like I tried to port the listview stuff but got lost...
<apachelogger> smarter: they never worked for me either, not in a productive manner anyway
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> NCommander: how many uploads did you do yourself?
<rgreening> I wish there was a good KDE4 programming book :)
<smarter> rgreening: never ported that class, and I don't really have the motivation to download and build kdelibs :p
<jjesse> write one :)
<smarter> qt4 book + techbase is enough imho
<NCommander> apachelogger, what do you mean uploads done myself?
<rgreening> smarter: lol... are you renagging on your offer to help
<NCommander> apachelogger, universe uploads or?
<Riddell> hmm, kmail depends on akonadi but kmail doesn't actually use akonadi yet
<apachelogger> NCommander: how many uploads did you do to universe since you are motu
<rgreening> :)
<NCommander> apachelogger, over 50, since
<NCommander> I think
 * NCommander isn't sure if thats total, or just universe
<NCommander> my brain isn't quite awake yet
<rgreening> ~facts about smarter
<kubotu> I know nothing about smarter
<smarter> orly?
<smarter> ~facts about rgreening
<kubotu> I know nothing about rgreening
<rgreening> oh my...
<apachelogger> Riddell: the dependence comes from libkdepim I guess ... kaddressbook uses akonadi
<rgreening> kubotu has amnesia
<Lure> Riddell: kmail checks addressbook on startup -> akonadi
 * Lure thinks akonadi might be an issue in kdepim 4.2 (for otherwise very good kde 4.2)
<jussi01> apachelogger: did you migrate and forget kubotu's memory?
<apachelogger> no, I think the database is responsible
<Riddell> akonadi-kde depends on akonadi-server, kaddressbook should probably depend on akonadi-kde
<apachelogger> berkeley is just horribly unreliable
<apachelogger> Riddell: technically kaddressbook could also use resources from gnome, if there were any
<Riddell> hmm, hardy and intrepid new queues havn't been cleared for 8 weeks
<Riddell> harshness from the motu council
<ScottK> From or for?
<Riddell> from
<nixternal> apachelogger: poking for what?
<apachelogger> nixternal: voting on JontheEchidnas motu app
<Riddell> canonical desktop team meeting in #ubuntu-desktop if anyone is interested
<Tm_T> thanks
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes, daniel sent a ping email out last night to the other members who have been MIA since UDS
<apachelogger> okies
<seele> colomar: we might as well talk about kpackagekit in here :)
<colomar> seele: yup, makes sense
<seele> has anyone else been testing kpackagekit?  colomar and i have been having problems getting it to work
<jjesse> kpackagekit is being used by fedora-kde
<jjesse> works fine in my fedora vm
<Tm_T> seele: I never got it built
<jjesse> by fine i mean its very slow
<seele> jjesse: when you have time, do you think you could take some screenshots of the install package process?  it's failing for me so i dont get to see what the feedback after the package is installed
<jjesse> so can
 * jjesse makes notes
<colomar> That would be cool. Best would be a shot for every step from pressing "apply" to the end of the process
<jjesse> you could download fedora 10 kde and run the live cd to take all the picturs yourself :P
<seele> jjesse: but you practically volunteered!
<jjesse> lol i know
<colomar> *ggg*
<seele> Riddell: is this the new time for desktop meetings?
<Riddell> seele: no I think it's one off, stil
<Riddell> still expected at 16:00
<seele> colomar: if you are still looking for projects to work on, after this we could work on kuser
<seele> the volunteers who were working on it before have disappeared and i dont want to wait until 4.4 to get a new kuser UI
<jjesse> btw is anyone doing documentation on kpackagekit?
<jjesse> noticed there is nothing in doc/ in kde svn
<jjesse> and no help file
<colomar> jjesse: And while you're at it, could yo as well do a shot of a package removal process if it's different than installing? ;)
<seele> jjesse: all things considered, you might want to help us poke tonio to get it working so you dont have to do this :)
<colomar> seele: Yeah, I can work on that as well, sounds fun
<seele> colomar: cool.  i dont think it will be in time for jaunty, but it would be nice to get a first release in 4.3
<seele> colomar: ellen and i and another designer did some functional requirements, but havent started on any design yet (that is what the other designer was supposed to do..)
<colomar> seele: Is it interaction design only or graphical design as well? Since I'm not really a graphical designer...
<seele> colomar: wireframes are probably as far as we would go.. so layout of widgets, but not making icons or anything
<colomar> seele: Fine, wireframes are fun ;)
<seele> so confused..
<seele> 1) i thought an edge kde had over gnome was that all of our apps are pretty good aboutusing knotify
<seele> 2) knotify provides more information than "you have a message" so you can get what you need without talking to the app again
<seele> 3) because of 1 and 2, there would be no reason to maintain patches to the apps
<apachelogger> all 3 correct
<seele> so the only thing we need to do would be to make sure ted's new DBUS classes work and then create a plasmoid to replace the system tray
<apachelogger> maybe we are just not understanding the target
<seele> theyre talkinga bout patching apps.. there should be no reason to patch apps?
<seele> am i just not understanding this?
<apachelogger> there shouldn't ... at least I don't see a reason why there should be a reason
 * seele looks at Riddell 
<Riddell> right, it should just be a patch to knotify
<Riddell> dbarth is thinking gnome-ish
<Riddell> it's probably not a trivial patch to do it right (not large, just fiddly)
<Riddell> and apps like amarok or konversation don't use knotify for reasons I don't know, probably artistic
<seele> even amarok 2?
<Riddell> not as far as I know, it does its own on screen display thing
 * ScottK mumbles about mysql 5.1 again.
<apachelogger> knotify doesn't have sensible dialogs for the amount of information amarok and konvi spit out
<apachelogger> that is the reason they came up with their OSD
<apachelogger> IMHO the usecase of notification is different from OSD anyway
<seele> sigh.. amarok has been doing there own thing since the beginning
<seele> i shouldnt be surprised
<Riddell> ScottK: what's new?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we aren't going to get mysql5.1 if we don't get behind it and push.  Not sure who will do that (I don't have time).
 * ScottK is just about to head out for $WORK meetings.
<Riddell> I'm not clear on what parts mysql needs, if it's only the one static lib file I'm hoping that'll make it easier to get in
 * ScottK neither.
 * ScottK just knows releasing without Amarok 2 will be bad.
<Riddell> been looking at akonadi and actually it doesn't need much of mysql at all
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm in part anxious to get this moving so we can kill kdebindings for KDE3.
<Riddell> yep, amarok 2 is a priority for me too look at
<ScottK> So it'd be wonderful is, say, some Kubuntu dev who happened to work for Canonical might get some Canonical server team people to focus on helping with getting akonadi/mysql/amarok sorted.....
<ScottK> Dunno who would do that though ?
<ScottK> Well I need to run off.  See you all later.
<Riddell> happy meetings
<Riddell> I think I know what needs done for akonadi after looking at it today, amarok tomorrow
<ScottK> 2 hours driving there, 2 hours meetings, 2 hours driving back.
<ScottK> At least it's all billable.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<seele> ScottK: where are you going? Philly or BFE Virginia?
<seele> w/in 6
<apachelogger> Riddell: akonadi really only needs a working mysqld, pretty much everything else is done via qt-sql
<apachelogger> Riddell: and amarok only needs 5.1 with a -dev package + libs + runtime data
<apachelogger> that said, we don't need a working 5.1 mysqld, we just need the -dev and libs to build amarok and the runtime data to make it start
<apachelogger> of course it would make most sense to have a working 5.1 mysqld used by akonadi because we don't have duplicated runtime data then
<Riddell> server team don't want 5.1 as their mysql
<Riddell> and two mysqls is I'm told a major security burden
<Riddell> so we need to strip down the 5.1 for amarok to a minimum to have any chance of it getting in
<Lure> apachelogger: amarok uses embedded mysql, right?
<apachelogger> Lure: yes
<Riddell> shame that amarok and akonadi use mysql in such different ways
<Lure> Riddell: any explaination by server people why 5.1 is no go? breaks other packages?
<Riddell> Lure: too buggy I believe
<Riddell> upstream (off the record) still recommends 5.0 I'm told
<Lure> Riddell: yeah, heard that 5.1 is not the best release ever...
<apachelogger> Riddell: when akonadi got started only mysql 5.0 was around and 5.0 has a crappy embedded implementation
<Riddell> aye
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think we need 6 files in usr/include and a couple of libs to build amarok
<apachelogger> I am not sure how much we can strip from the runtime requirements
<apachelogger> Nightrose: couldn't you just have used the akonadi approach?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> you can ask aides about how much you can strip
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just thinking about it ... the Amarok release script could could invoke createTar() twice, passing arguments for the tar suffix and stuff that needs to be dropped
<apachelogger> that would also require less haxx0ring I guess
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I think I'll drop release.rb
<Nightrose> hmm yea- but i needed to edit the cmake file and a cpp file anyway
<apachelogger> replace it with command line arguments
<Nightrose> hmmm I likes my GUI!
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: tell lfranchi to implement that crap properly
<Nightrose> he said he'll look into it
<apachelogger> there is a macro for optional add_subdirectory IIRC and the cpp can probably get some ifdef
<seele> is the 4.2 beta fairly stable?
<JontheEchidna> I'd say it's just as stable as 4.1.3. The new features have a few rough edges, but it is stable
<Riddell> apachelogger: I uploaded kdebase-runtime today, is there a bzr branch I should have edited?
<apachelogger> gypsy branch kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> or bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu
<Riddell> gypsy?
<apachelogger> oi vei
<apachelogger> Riddell: the tool I wrote for bzr handling
<apachelogger> see kubuntu-devel list
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2008-December/002580.html
<apachelogger> it's also part of kubuntu-dev-tools (lp:~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk)
<seele> weird.. when upgrading to 4.2 beta, myswl asks me to set the root password twice?
<seele> 3 times now!
<apachelogger> maybe mysql is in a funny mood
<Riddell> it does like to make sure you set a password
<seele> 3 times is a bit excessive
<seele> hmm.. is there an upgrade wiki page somewhere to keep notes?
<Riddell> don't think so, go ahead and make one
<apachelogger> seele: this won't stick anyway
<apachelogger> akonadi gets a more fitted mysql package to depend on
<Riddell> vorian: what's the purpose of the .tar.gzs in kwin-style-dekorator ?
<vorian> Riddell: they are themes
<seele> ew, system tray ate some icons
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Wecome to #kubuntu-devel | Test Upgrading! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades  | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you should dump 1.4* from ktown and cleanout unstable completely
<DaSkreech> Is there an RC this week?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: of?
<DaSkreech> KDE?
<apachelogger> yes
<DaSkreech> not released today?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Wecome to #kubuntu-devel | Test Upgrading! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidKDE42Upgrades  | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<Riddell> merges are over
<Riddell> DaSkreech: tagged, maybe
<DaSkreech> Oh it was tagged today
<DaSkreech> For some reason I thought it was released today
<DaSkreech> As I understand it Knetworkmanager is now a plasmoid?
<apachelogger> True (we're really happy that phonon doesn't require gstreamer, which gets the
<apachelogger> 3 As from all of our developers (Atrocious abysmal abomination) ;).
<apachelogger> rolf
<DaSkreech>  and not to be released as a part of KDE 4.2 but will have versions usable by distros?
<apachelogger> <3 arklinux
<DaSkreech> Whats so bad about gstreamer?
<apachelogger> it gets 3 As :P
<DaSkreech> I got 3 As during my time in high school too :)
<Riddell> bero doesn't like gstreamer
<DaSkreech> Apparently :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: choqok all good
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hands Riddell a cookie
<LaserJock> so is this knetworkmanager plasmoid going to be in Jaunty?
<Riddell> LaserJock: that's the plan
<Riddell> tonio was packaging it
<JontheEchidna> I think it might need policykit or something, cuz I can't get it to work here
<seele> are there a lot of broken plasmoids or was it just me?
<JontheEchidna> broken?
<JontheEchidna> some of the ones in universe were probably removed during the upgrade to 4.2 since they haven't been updated for 4.2
<seele> JontheEchidna: near half of them.  i began listing them on the wiki page i created and then stopped because it was every other one
<LaserJock> hmm, kmix doesn't seem to remember my audio level settings when I logout, is that a common/known thing?
<JontheEchidna> works for me (tm)
<LaserJock> heh
 * JontheEchidna wonders...
<JontheEchidna> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<JontheEchidna> unrelated :P
<LaserJock> I do get some sort of error message when I log in
<LaserJock> saying something about  a sound device not working or something and that it's going to use pulseaudio instead
<JontheEchidna> apparently there's a hal bug which makes it detect audiocards that aren't audiocards
<JontheEchidna> so it falls back to pulseaudio, or whatever else is next in the list
<LaserJock> I see
<JontheEchidna> it's funny when the "fake" audio card has the same name as the real one
<LaserJock> well, I think that could be the situation I have
<LaserJock> when I go into Multimedia in system settings I see my card and pulseaudio
<JontheEchidna> don't know if that's related to your volume issues
<JontheEchidna> seele: all those plasmoids you listed should be working fine. (and I know they did when I upgraded). Could you make sure kdeplasma-addons is at version 4.1.85?
<seele> JontheEchidna: how do i do that?
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy kdeplasma-addons
<seele> huh not installed :)
<seele> why would they show up in the list if they arent installed?
<seele> oh damn, i lost my notes content
<apachelogger> neversfelde: wanna file a backport request for choqok?
<colomar> (This might be a stupid question, but: Are packages in ppa repos always unsigned or did I just not find out where to get the keys?)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: sure, but I have never done this before
<NCommander> colomar, currently unsigned
<JontheEchidna> colomar: they're always unsigned
<NCommander> colomar, thats being changed however
<NCommander> Some PPAs already have keys
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: nice
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, check out cprov's if you want to see a signed PPA
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just search for the intrepid-backports project on launchpad, file a BR against it "please backport choqok $VERSION from jaunty to intrepid" then mention that it built in my ppa (https://edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/+build/828616/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.choqok_0.2-0ubuntu1~intrepid0~ppa2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz) whith changes to the cdbs build-dep and adding a quilt build-dep (because intrepid cd
<apachelogger>  quilt for kde4 apps)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: then poke NCommander to approve the backport
<colomar> That's definitely a good thing. I always feel a bit nervous when installing unsigned packages, like I'm back to windows where I just had to trust that what I'm downloading is actually what I wanted instead of something malicious ;)
<apachelogger> and maybe he is kind enough to upload as well
<NCommander> wait what?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok
 * NCommander just got volunteered for something
<NCommander> I can feel it :-P
<Nightrose> seele: check the plasma-appletsrc file - maybe it is still in there
<colomar> NCommander: You're an OSS-developer, you're used to that, right? *g*
<NCommander> no, I just hang around here too often
<seele> yay!
 * seele hugs Nightrose 
<Nightrose> :)
<neversfelde> NCommander: ping
<NCommander> neversfelde, semi-pong
<neversfelde> NCommander: it would be great, if you would approve Bug #314504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314504 in intrepid-backports "please backport choqok 0.2 from jaunty to intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314504
<neversfelde> :) if you have the time
<NCommander> ScottK, mind looking at that for me?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: does 2.0.1 look like that: http://www.finex.org/files/94472-1.jpg
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> maybe 2.1
<JontheEchidna> that's a mockup off of kde-look
<JontheEchidna> or it looks similar to one
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> looks nice though
<knusperfrosch> will there be a kitchensync package for 4.2?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> new strigi upstream release
<Riddell> cor
<Riddell> new amarok too
<apachelogger> amarok is already building
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wanna jump at strigi?
<JontheEchidna> sure
 * apachelogger continues social networking meanwhile :P
<knusperfrosch> hooray, no kitchensync for 4.2 :( http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2008-November/002662.html
<DaSkreech> What is with Amarok Mockups and Careless whispers?
 * DaSkreech tries to rationalize knusperfrosch's :( with the hooray
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds new strigi
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 872482
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=872482&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 872482
<JontheEchidna> nice
<ghostcube> hi can i ask you if its pkanned to bring back the jackd support to the xine-lib package ?
<ghostcube> *planned
<JontheEchidna> you'd have better luck in #ubuntu-devel, kubuntu doesn't really touch that type of stuff
<ghostcube> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: bug 314554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314554 in strigi "New upstream release (strigi 0.6.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314554
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-07
<ScottK> NCommander: I can look at the backport thing in an hour or two if you haven't.  What bug/package?
<NCommander> ScottK, its in the backscrool
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm too lazy to look.  If you want me to deal with it, the least you can do is scroll back for me.
<stdin> bug 314554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314554 in strigi "New upstream release (strigi 0.6.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314554
<NCommander> #314504
<NCommander> whoops
<NCommander> No wait
<NCommander> I was right
<NCommander> bug #314504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314504 in intrepid-backports "please backport choqok 0.2 from jaunty to intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314504
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> oh come on
<NCommander> woo@
<NCommander> *!
<DaSkreech> !info choqok
<ubottu> Package choqok does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info choqok jaunty
<ubottu> Package choqok does not exist in jaunty
<DaSkreech> !info gwibber jaunty
<ubottu> Package gwibber does not exist in jaunty
<DaSkreech> :-P
<NCommander> !info hello jaunty
<ubottu> hello (source: hello): The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2-3 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 588 kB
<NCommander> Ok, so the bot working.
<DaSkreech> Hooray someone packaged it! :)
<seele> you know.. people are going to hate me for this, but the kde 4.2 notifications are kindof annoying
<seele> theyre much bigger than they used to be
<seele> youre forced to look at them
<seele> you have to stop what you are doing because they cover everything
<DaSkreech> seele: I just kill plasma When they get on my nerves
<DaSkreech> :-)
<crimsun> seele: hence my absolute incredulity at the idea of notifications, but i digress
<crimsun> (i realise that i am an absolute corner case in that regard)
<seele> youre threashold for wanting to know what is going on with your computer is just lower than others
<seele> if someone gets a mail every minute, i'm sure they don't want notifications for new mail
<seele> but people who don't probably like them
<seele> i've got so many people on my contact lists that i get "this person is online" messages all the time
<seele> (and i havent figured out how to turn them off)
<DaSkreech> seele: Well you should like Jaunty then with sabdfl's new system
<crimsun> well, the computer information is just displayed differently; i use multitail in another terminal emulator. if something's really absolutely important, i'll notice anyhow, because the consequences tend to be catastrophic (e.g., battery exploding, computer rebooting, etc.)
<seele> DaSkreech: have you not been paying attention to any of the conversations that have been going on about that in here? :P
<DaSkreech> Can't you just turn those off for Kopete ? I'm almost sure I saw abutton somewheer for that
<DaSkreech> seele: aren't they supposed to kill the flood of notifications?
<DaSkreech> That's kinda 1/2 the point of doing it right?
<seele> DaSkreech: maybe some, but not all of them
<DaSkreech> It manages floods of notifications and makes them intangible
<DaSkreech> Then kill libknotify
<seele> that's not going to stop frequency
<seele> it's going to provide fewer icons in the task bar
<seele> and might control some notifications so that they shouldnt happen.. which they probably shouldnt be notifications in the first place
<DaSkreech> What bugs me with kopete is that if for some reason the notifications hit the edge of the screen then they stop the timer that removes them and you have to take them off manually
 * ScottK solves that problem by not using kopete.
<DaSkreech> I keep being tempted to try that approach
<LaserJock> but Kopete is so nice otherwise
<DaSkreech> Yes but it would be nice if it was amarok awesome
<jjesse>  seele: i have taken some screenshots of kpackagekit in fedora for you will finish more of them tomorrow
<DaSkreech> !info kpackagekit jaunty
<ubottu> Package kpackagekit does not exist in jaunty
<DaSkreech> :-P
<ScottK> DaSkreech: It helps I don't use IM.
<torkiano> #ubuntu-bugs
<pali> Hello, when I use suspend/hibernate from kmenu or /usr/sbin/pm-suspend (pm-hibernate), on resume doesnt lock kde4 desktop
<Lure> is there a known fix for thsi debsign problem:
<Lure> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<Lure> nevermind, solved gpg problem
<freeflying> any news on the WML protocol of kopete in jaunty?
<Riddell> what's WML?
<yao_ziyuan1> i have a suggestion
<yao_ziyuan1> currently, i can only enable "complex script input" when the system locale is set to chinese
<yao_ziyuan1> i want the ubuntu way: even if system language is english, i can still enable complex char input (scim)
<yao_ziyuan1> also, if system language is english, chinese characters in the taskbar are too light. and for small size chinese chars, wenquanyi-bitmapfont should be used.
<yao_ziyuan1> i mean, there are two chinese fonts: wenquanyi-bitmapfont is a bitmap font for small sizes and wenquanyi-zenhei is a vector font good for large sizes
<yao_ziyuan1> this is how ubuntu handles chinese displaying, and kubuntu should learn from it
<aleite> Hello guys!
<aleite> I compiled KDE from trunk. Does anyone know how to make kdm my default display manager?
<apachelogger> #kde
<Riddell> aleite: edit DAEMON= in /etc/init.d/kdm
<aleite> Riddell: There is no kdm file on /etc/init.d
<aleite> But there is a gdm file. Should I copy it to kdm and try to edit?
<Riddell> aleite: can do
<apachelogger> Riddell: is dpkg asking whether to change init scripts?
<Riddell> apachelogger: or just edit the gdm one
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't follow
<apachelogger> aleite: or just edit the gdm one
<aleite> I am trying
<apachelogger> Riddell: will dpkg replace the file or will it ask what to do considering it differs from $installed gdm/kdm package?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I expect it asks
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> depends if it considers the file a "conf file"
<aleite> Could any of you paste your kdm file from init.d for me on pastebin? There are many gdm parameters that I don't now how to change on the gdm file
<aleite> ?
<Riddell> yes, it's listed in /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm.conffiles
<Riddell> aleite: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kdm
<apachelogger> Riddell: question is if the same applies for gdm ;-)
<Riddell> or just install kdm, which will set all the right bits
<aleite> Thanks Riddell
<aleite> If I install kdm, it will install all kdelibs and kdebase... I just want to use the one I compiled from trunk
<Riddell> apachelogger: it does
<apachelogger> kk
<aleite> Well, I'll reboot my system.. see what happens
<cbr> http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=839
<cbr> me want
<Tm_T> cbr: I have it
<cbr> how?
<sebas> Guys ... it does NOT work
<Tm_T> simple, built from svn
<Tm_T> sebas: I know
<Tm_T> I have it, but I don't use it =)
<Tm_T> I have been following it for months now
<sebas> Yeah, don't spread it then, unless people want  to hack on it
<sebas> It creates false expectations
<Tm_T> I didn't spread, did I?
<cbr> it doesnt work?
<Tm_T> cbr: work in progress, heavily
<apachelogger> sebas: I heared Tonio likes to package stuff that doesn't work ;-)
<sebas> Yeah ... I'd be happier if it wouldn't be shipped until we say it works
<sebas> I've already got a boatload of emails after my blogentry, telling me  that they want this and that, and that  I should think of a and b ...
<Tm_T> haha
<sebas> 95%  of those items we just didn't get around to yet
 * apachelogger suspected something like that
<Tm_T> sebas: sounds great =)
<apachelogger> you know, the plasmoid managed to connect me once
<apachelogger> I dunno how, but it did :D
<Tm_T> apachelogger: it was me, not the plasmoid
<apachelogger> omg
<aleite> Hello guys!
 * apachelogger starts build0ring kdelibs
<apachelogger> aleite: welcome back
<aleite> Well.. the script sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start worked
<aleite> But it didn't start automatically
<stdin> you need start-up links
<smarter> sudo update-rc.d kdm default
<aleite> And now phonon doesn't work.. and I can't mount external devices...
<smarter> *defaults
<stdin> "sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults 30 01"
<smarter> better :]
<apachelogger> aleite: that is the price of using trunk :P
<aleite> ok...
<aleite> I'll try
<smarter> and there's a config file to change too
<smarter> so that kdm is the default display manager
<smarter> and gdm doesn't try to launch itself
<apachelogger> /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<aleite> apachelogger: but trunk is so much funnier.. :D
<smarter> apachelogger: you're faster than me :p
<aleite> I did that...
<apachelogger> aleite: I know :D
<apachelogger> smarter: you go package 4.1.4!
<aleite> But now akonadi works perfectly!
<aleite> That's good
<aleite> :D
<apachelogger> not that it would be useful though :P
<smarter> apachelogger: I'll do once I've finished my homework && if ( $time != "10pm; utc+2" )
<smarter> s/!=/</ even
<apachelogger> smarter: $time >= I suppose?
<apachelogger> =< is invalid in any language I know
<aleite> Well.. I'll reboot again and see what happens
<aleite> See ya
<freeflying> Riddell: its wlm, mis-typed as wml :)
<aleite> Hello guys
<aleite> It Worked!!!
<aleite> What a magic command , this update-rc.d thing
<aleite> :D
<aleite> Phonon still doesn't work but I think it is because I didn't compiled it with pulse-audio support
<Riddell> freeflying: I still don't know what that is I'm afraid
<aleite> smarter: thanks for the great tip
<apachelogger> aleite: pretty much so if you are running ubuntu
<freeflying> Riddell: msn protocol of kopete
<freeflying> Riddell: now is called window live messenger
<apachelogger> ~wp windows live messenger
<kubotu> Results for windows live messenger: 1. Windows Live Messenger: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Live_Messenger | 2. Windows Live Messenger IM Control: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Live_Messenger_IM_Control | 3. Windows Live Messenger - Simple English Wikipedia, the free ...: http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Live_Messenger
<kubotu> [1] Windows Live Messenger 8.5 conversation window
<aleite> I still can't mount my external device.. I could when I used gdm
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> KDE trunk doesn't have integration for that stuff yet
<Riddell> freeflying: oh right, how confusing.  libmsn is still going through main inclusion, it needs a security review
<aleite> What stuff?
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks
<aleite> org.freedesktop.Hal.device.PermissionDeniedByPolicy... it says when I try to my it
<apachelogger> aleite: yeah
<apachelogger> dolphin would have to authenticate that you are allowed to mount devices, which it can't do right now, because policykit-kde is not yet in trunk
<aleite> I see... it worked with gdm because it used their policies... I guess
<aleite> Where is policykit-kde? wasn't it on playground?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> aleite: it would be weird if it worked with gdm though
<aleite> It does
<apachelogger> the authentification is done by the component that needs the permissions, not the display manager
<apachelogger> weird it is
<aleite> When I login though gdm.. I just click the device on that plasmoid and bang... it mounts
<aleite> Weird indeed
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 314504 got a diff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314504 in intrepid-backports "please backport choqok 0.2 from jaunty to intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314504
<JontheEchidna> Any core-dev around that could take a look at bug bug 314554?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314554 in strigi "New upstream release (strigi 0.6.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314554
<Riddell> freeflying: I don't suppose you know of anyone looking at making a KDE frontend to ibus?
<apachelogger> what is ibus?
<sebas> Apple's local transportation system ;)
<apachelogger> lol
<Riddell> apachelogger: scim replacement
<apachelogger> iSee
<freeflying> Riddell: no, I don't
<freeflying> Riddell: I still doubt if it can replace scim even it will be re-implenmented in c
<Riddell> freeflying: why do you think it can't replace scim?
<freeflying> Riddell: it use the oringin data type of dbus, I think its limiation for a input method, especially those complex, like japanese
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/101691/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Qt version?
<freeflying> Riddell: and compare with imbus, you will find it is not so mature as a framework http://code.google.com/p/imbus
<apachelogger> Nightrose: 44
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you send that to Ian? he b0rked that
<freeflying> Riddell: btw, do you have any suggestion on scim-sunpinyin? :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: If you think the diff in 314504 is good, feel free to upload.  I'll ack it then.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what way would be best?
<Riddell> freeflying: convince upstream to licence as BSD?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: email - everything else is mostly hopeless lately
<Nightrose> :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is the preferred changelog entry?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Something like * Source backport of ....  Changes from Jaunty:
<ScottK> And then the changes.
<seele> Riddell: was Open Source Nigeria 2009 what you were talking about?
<ScottK> The revision should be the current Jaunty revision with ~intrepid1 on the end.
<Riddell> seele: yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> apachelogger: Uploaded == attached the debdiff to the bug or == dput to the archive?
<freeflying> Riddell: no other solutions? :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: dput
<ScottK> apachelogger: Great.
<Riddell> freeflying: include the original form and the compiler in the package
<seele> Riddell: certainly canonical would send you to talk about kubuntu there? :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ack'ed.  Now if we just could find an archive admin to accept it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: please accept choqok in intrepid-backports
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does someone look at strigi already?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: + you should be doing 4.1.4 :P
<JontheEchidna> don't think so, or at least they didn't tell me :P
<JontheEchidna> + I did that yesterday before 4.1.4
<apachelogger> :P
<ScottK> Not /me
 * apachelogger reviews strigi
<JontheEchidna> yay, pbuilder actually created the pbuilder without failing this time, unlike last night
 * apachelogger still thinks revu is better fitted for package updates
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: where is your magical kde dependency tree chart?
 * ScottK thinks so too.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kollide/tmp
 * JontheEchidna bookmarks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got a buildlog for strigi?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<apachelogger> gotta wait until kde4libs is finished then
<freeflying> apachelogger: prepareing ked-4.1.87?
<apachelogger> 4.1.4
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, I just noticed that apparently the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa is non-virtual
<NCommander> wait ... what?
<apachelogger> NCommander: k-m-4 seems to be building all arches, not just the main 3
 * NCommander looks
<NCommander> apachelogger, it doesn't seem to here
<NCommander> apachelogger, what package are you looking at?
<apachelogger> amarok-mysql-5.1
 * Riddell gets onto the MIRs for qzion and qedje and google gears
<apachelogger> at least it copied loads of debs when I copied to another ppa earlier
<NCommander> I just see lpia, amd64, and x86
<apachelogger> hm, maybe it was a bug in soyuz then
<emonkey> apachelogger, btw sorry about the MIR for libmsn, i asked around for a security guy but didn't found any at all
<apachelogger> emonkey: there is a ubuntu-security team @ lp
<emonkey> which isn't contacted by now?
<apachelogger> is, they are doing a review soonish
<apachelogger> choqok on lpia intrepid-backports built \o/
<ScottK> apachelogger: It'll still go to binary New.
<emonkey> o nice, so that task dont need any further attention from me?
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, the buildds are pretty busy, so there is no quick availability anyway
<apachelogger> emonkey: nope
<emonkey> apachelogger, ok thx
<seele> is rc1 going to be packaged or just the 4.2 release?
<seele> is there any way to unupgrade? heh
<vorian> seele: it will be packaged after 4.1.4 is done
<jjesse_> format and reinstall to un upgrade?
<seele> jjesse_: i was hoping to avoid reinstalling.  i dont know where my cdrom is atm :)
<seele> oh well.. i guess i'll have to deal with plasma crashing every 5 minutes until i find it
<seele> i should know better by now to test on my work laptop
<jjesse> seele: you coul create a liveusb and redo the install from there
<jjesse> i use a liveusb to install to my dell mini
<seele> jjesse: oh good idea
<jjesse> dont know if the ubuntu liveusb crator works w/ kde only, i used the fedora one
<_neversfelde> unetbootin is a nnice tool to create a liveusb with KDE
<freeflying> Riddell: for sunpinyin, how about make a dfsg package? remove the whole data dir in source tarball
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<JontheEchidna> ah, last release was a sync
<Riddell> freeflying: does that leave anything useful?
<freeflying> Riddell: users only need to donwload it from internet, then it works
<freeflying> :)
<Riddell> freeflying: if you think that would be useful to people then by all means do
 * JontheEchidna steps away for a bit to prepare lunc
<JontheEchidna> h
<seele> jjesse: one thing i didnt think of.. can you downgrade kmail files once you import them to akanodi?
<Riddell> seele: kmail doesn't actually use akonadi yet
<Riddell> except for contacts
<seele> Riddell: so it was just the contacts?
<seele> ah hah.. ok
<apachelogger> I think it didn't even import the contacts
<Riddell> korganiser uses it too
<seele> what was the giant import process int he beginning for?  just korg?
<apachelogger> it just accesses them via akonadi, but they are not actually stored in it
<cbr> will kmail still want mysql server?
<apachelogger> seele: creation of the akonadi configuration to access the old resources
<apachelogger> or I am wrong after all and your data have been eaten by akonadi
<apachelogger> cbr: yes
<cbr> :(
<cbr> why can't it be integrated like in amarok or smth?
<seele> Riddell: kuser looks unlikely for jaunty.  dont know if you need to take it off the list?
<seele> hopefully for 4.3, but that doesnt matter to kubuntu
<Riddell> we don't really have a list except the specs
<seele> s/list/spec
<Riddell> spec's don't tend to be edited once approved
<seele> ok then
<Lure> Riddell: I have seen that you did not merge digikam with debian/expiremental package - was this intentional, or should I do this for beta8?
<apachelogger> why the heck is wiki.kde.org still alive?
<cbr> will kde autodetect audiocd's? or well, detect them at all for that matter
<Riddell> Lure: only that debian experimental is old, if it's worth the merge then please do
<Riddell> apachelogger: this annoys me too
<Riddell> cbr: I seem to remember apachelogger looking into that, needs a complex solid rule thing
<apachelogger> Riddell, cbr: it should already do that it just doesn't have actions assigned ... well actions beside opening it with dolphin
<apachelogger> these actions require "complex" solid rules
<cbr> imo it didnt for me in beta1 or beta2
<cbr> didnt even display in the "new stuff" plasmoid
<apachelogger> might be something in the linux stack
<cbr> vlc played it
<apachelogger> cbr: the detection
<apachelogger> if solid doesn't know about the CD, KDE can't do anything, so I guess the issue is in hal's device polling
<cbr> it shows for a data cd.. damn, dont have an audio cd to try atm
<cbr> also, hardware eject button functionality is abort for some reason
<mluser-work> Are there currently problems getting Atheros wifi cards working with Jaunty?
<apachelogger> cbr: would only happen if the device is locked I think
<cbr> well i have it mounted and opened in dolphin
<cbr> that shouldnt stop it though?
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> technically when it is mounted the device is locked
<apachelogger> or rather, when an application accesses the mountpoint
<Lure> Riddell: it would just make future merges easier (when they get our of lenny freeze)
<Riddell> Lure: yeah, go ahead
<apachelogger> Riddell: -- Installing: /tmp/buildd/kdebase-runtime-4.1.4/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkaudiodevicelist.so.4.2.0
<apachelogger> do you think that bump was intentional? KDE trunk also comes with 4.2.0
<apachelogger> or actually does not
<Riddell> hmm, mostly those .so versions are set globally
<apachelogger> Riddell: kaudiodevicelist is the only lib with version in kdebase-runtime
<apachelogger> it comes from phonon I suppose
<Riddell> set_target_properties(kaudiodevicelist PROPERTIES VERSION ${GENERIC_LIB_VERSION} SOVERSION ${GENERIC_LIB_SOVERSION})
<apachelogger> aaaahhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> Riddell: my bad
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you build it against a newer kdelibs?
 * apachelogger kicks JontheEchidna for coming up with jaunty packages while we are doing intrepid packaging :P
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> jaunty pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: at least strigi didn't flood my inbox with build failures ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: And he didn't build with the wrong version of the tarball.
<apachelogger> true ^_^
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * apachelogger restarts batbuild
<apachelogger> Nightrose: amaork is becoming patch software
<apachelogger> *amarok even
<seele> we have a few french speakers here right?
<seele> what does douloureux, triste, and grave mean?
<seele> grave i think means serious?
<seele> not sure about the other two
<Riddell> something, sad and serious
<Sput> painful ois the first
<Sput> *is
<ScottK> Sounds more German than French then.
<Sput> no, that's not even remotely German :)
<Riddell> so not positive words
<Sput> the middle maybe
<apachelogger> german borrowed the 2nd one from french doesn't exaclty mean the same anymore though
<seele> i don't get how this song is supposed to be played "sad and painful".
 * ScottK was being ironic about stereotypes and nationalities, not translating.
<Sput> yeah, german "trist" is more "boring"
<Sput> ScottK: I love how others think about us :)
<seele> ugh.. and this one that is supposed to be serious sounds like the sad and painful one
<seele> i guess i dont get french impressionism
<seele> weirdos :P
<ScottK> Sput: I actually know quite a few Germans and none of them fits the traditional stereotype.
<Sput> :)
<ScottK> These things lag.  It was probably a lot more true 50 years ago.
<Riddell> seele: you need to play it while a dog knaws at your leg
<ScottK> I do know that none of the German students that came to live with us (we've had 4) found the US to be at all like they expected.
<seele> and stoned out of my mind on opium maybe.  otherwise the dog would be seriously pissing me off
<ScottK> seele: Absinthe.
<ScottK> It's legal in the US now, BTW.
<seele> ScottK: that too
<seele> yes, but it is insanely expensive
<ScottK> Dunno.  I didn't buy any, just tried it at a friend's house.
<seele> yeah, there are some bars here in DC who have it and we've seen it in the state store
 * ScottK prefers to stick to Scotch.
 * Sput has coffee
 * Riddell coughs politely at ScottK 
<Sput> even though I know it will screw up my intestines again
<ScottK> Right.  Coffee during the day and Scotch after the kids are in bed.
<JontheEchidna> We have a liqour store right off the highway here. One step away from having a drive-through ;P
<ScottK> Before I moved in 2006 the closest liquor store to our house had a drive through.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're way to  young to know about such things anyway.
 * ScottK starts to worry about getting in trouble for encouraging the delinquency of a minor.
<ScottK> That is, or was, an actual crime.
<JontheEchidna> It's like a huge store right next to the highway, pretty hard to miss
<JontheEchidna> a state store, of course
<ScottK> Well back in the day, when I was about your age the drinking age was 18 and you'd be pretty close.
<seele> ScottK: oh come on youre not that old are you?  or did you live in west virginia
<Sput> well, drinking age is 16 here and nobody really cares :)
<ScottK> Yeah, that's one way the US and Europe are very different.
<ScottK> seele: I grew up in Kansas.
<ScottK> And yes, I am that old.
<seele> lol
 * ScottK has a younger brother who was legal for 6 months and then not for 2 1/2 years because the state legislature messed up the grandfather clause when they changed it.
<Sput> undergrads coming from germany to the US have a lot of fun too
<Sput> been drinking here for years, and then they get told they're too young to even enter a pub
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> We had that with the ones living with us.
<Sput> on the other hand, undergrads coming from the US to Europe usually try to kill themselves
<ScottK> Yeah.
 * ScottK has lived outside the US for nearly 3 years at different times and still does not at all understand Americans outside the US.
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have a note about packaging libmal?  it's already been packaged and removed http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=394544
<ubottu> Debian bug 394544 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: please remove libmal from unstable and testing" [Normal,Closed]
<Riddell> and opensync seems not to have a stable release
<apachelogger> Riddell: cmake complained about it at some point
<apachelogger> that is all
<Riddell> yeah, we can ignore it
<Riddell> bug 314778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314778 in google-gadgets "Main inclusion for Google Gadgets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314778
<ScottK> Sput: Once when I was in Ireland I was told, "I'd always figured there were Americans like you, I'd just never met one."
<ScottK> This was meant as a good thing.
<Riddell> don't worry Americans, Obama will save your reputation I'm sure :)
<ScottK> Well almost all my Americans abroad horror stories are pre-Bush, so that won't do it I don't think.
<seele> i blame TV.  if all i knew of America was our media then i'd probably think theyre a bit strange too
<jpds> seele: I think douloureux is painful.
<ScottK> Yep.
<jpds> Oh, damn, Sput already said that.
<Sput> well, we used to love America over here, until Bush came and destroyed everything
<seele> jpds: yeah, unfortunately i'm having a hard time understanding how to play this particular piece as "painful"
 * apachelogger finds english weird thanks to it crowd :P
<Sput> amazing how fast he managed to destroy the US' reputation in the world
<seele> i dont think a dog gnawing on my leg is the right kind of pain
<Sput> seele: no, that's bad education.
<apachelogger> Sput: luckily obama held a speach in berlin now everything is good again? :P
<Sput> no
<Sput> and I don't think he'll be able or even willing to fix things
<apachelogger> right the "ick bin ein bärliner" was missing
<Sput> it's not like the US plan to give up their plans for world domination, obama will just try to package that message nicer
<apachelogger> yummy berliners
<ScottK> If that's a kind of sausage, then I'm in.
<Riddell> it's a kind of doughnut, Nightrose bought one for me specially
<Sput> no, it's a sweet roll filled with jelly and powdered with sugar
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK> Oh.  That'd be good too.
<Sput> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4c/Berliner-Pfannkuchen.jpg/800px-Berliner-Pfannkuchen.jpg
<ScottK> Yeah, I'd eat that.
<Sput> so that explains the jokes that many germans still make about JFK saying "Ich bin ein Berliner"
<Sput> even though we understood and loved his real message :)
<seele> not much jelly in that jelly dounut
<ScottK> seele: Agreed.  It'd do though.
<Sput> seele: not supposed to
<seele> ScottK: oh, i'm not saying i wouldnt eat it.  because i would
<seele> Sput: sorry, i'm used to doing things super sized
 * seele plays up the american stereotype
 * ScottK recalls that coming up before
<Sput> seele: well, the dough is tasting delicious by its own, I prefer being able to taste some of it without having everything covered in sweet jelly :)
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> thur's not enuf sugar in this thang.  pass tha cool whip mum
<apachelogger> Sput: go search a pic of a mohnknödel :P
<seele> oh and "Add Cheez Pleez"
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat build WARNING: either this package is in incredibly good shape, or there isn't enough data to gather for the report
<apachelogger> I love that message
<Sput> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1006/578950699_67e8c42256_o.jpg
<Sput> lrn2google
<seele> ugh.. 5 notifications just to open that link
<apachelogger> Sput: that is an abomination
<seele> now see.. that's got some filling in it
 * apachelogger demands original viennese mohnknödel
<Tm_T> apachelogger: how about karjalanpiirakka?
<apachelogger> seele: imagine that thing about twice the size with about 80% jelly + butter and poppy seed on top of it
<apachelogger> that is what you get in austria for dessert ;-)
<apachelogger> in vienna anyway
<seele> sounds good to me.  i like the sweets
<apachelogger> Tm_T: looks way too healthy
<Sput> I'm not a huge friend of sweet stuff
<Sput> I like my chocolate with 99% cocoa too
<seele> ah yeah, i'm a snob when it comes to chocolate.  i prefer the darker stuff and strongly dislike "candy" chocolate like hershey's
<Sput> yep
<Sput> dark++
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<apachelogger> to the batcave!
<Sput> dark-with-chili++++
<seele> oh yes, that is good.  i've had some with curry powder and macha tea too
<jpds> Yay for fluid-width: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<apachelogger> can't follow
<ScottK-laptop> seele: I'm reminded of the Bill Cosby quote, "I am proud to be an American.  Because an American can eat anything on the face of this earth as long as he has two pieces of bread."
<seele> Riddell: what does this mean (in the desktop team meeting minutes):  * Kubuntu/KDE app plans were not sufficiently fleshed out to assess
<seele> status. This should be resolved by the next meeting.
<seele> ScottK-laptop: ah haha and i had a sandwich today for lunch too :)
<ScottK> It comes from an old stand up routine of his about a trip to Italy.
<Sput> ScottK: "bread"
<Sput> :)
 * ScottK wishes he could remember which album it was on.
<Riddell> seele: it means they don't know what'll happen or when, I did get an e-mail from rick spensor asking for more information but it's basicly up to dbarth what he wants the DX team to commit to
<seele> hum
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there an IRC channel or something to chat with these DX folks or are they just pitching patches over the transom?
<Tm_T> ScottK: #ubuntu-desktop ?
<Riddell> ScottK: macslow and tedg are on #ubuntu-devel, davidbarth doesn't seem to be on today
<Tm_T> brrrrh
<Tm_T> I hate this, so much to do, so little time
<ScottK> Tm_T: Seems like a Gnome place.
<Tm_T> ScottK: true, don't listen to me
<Tm_T> just if I could do Ubuntu/KDE/whatever developing for living
<Riddell> well it's all gnome so far, the most I think they'll do for this cycle is get kmail or whatever showing notifications on gnome
<ScottK> Does Kmail do notifications?
<Tm_T> does
<ScottK> I seem to have managed to have that disabled.
<Tm_T> new mail
<apachelogger> it is off by default
<ScottK> Ah.
<Tm_T> for example
<apachelogger> + it is not working in kontact
<ScottK> That'd explain it.
<apachelogger> dunno why though, very weird issue
<Tm_T> apachelogger: uh?!
<ScottK> At least on my 4.1.3 Kmail isn't working in Kontact.
<Tm_T> apachelogger: does here
 * Tm_T is using svn trunk
<apachelogger> me too
<ScottK> I click on the mail thingy in Kontact and Kmail opens up in a new window.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: didn't work when I tried it a couple of days ago
<Tm_T> apachelogger: how did it fail?
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you have kmail in tray it will not embedd
<ScottK> OK.  Must be that then.
<apachelogger> ScottK: or in general if a kmail process is running that is not bound to kontact it will not embedd
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmm, does here
 * ScottK isn't using Kontact much right now.
 * Tm_T is using Kontact in a way that only Kmail has tray icon
 * apachelogger isn't using kontact until it stopped crashing all the time again :P
<Lure> apachelogger: it does not crash that often for me anymore (max once per week)
<seele> apachelogger: imap :(
<Tm_T> seele: what about it?
<seele> that's one of the crash issues
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> something I could reproduce?
<apachelogger> seele: pop3 looses data
<seele> apachelogger: YIKES! i've never had that happen to me
<ScottK> apachelogger: How so?
<apachelogger> besides, I wouldn't want to download all that crap
<apachelogger> seele, ScottK: see kdepim bugs in launchpad
<Tm_T> hmm, we have meeting soon?
<Riddell> none planned
<seele> Tm_T: some guy didnt get his intrepid CD and used the email to reply to Mr. Jonathan
<apachelogger> I did get mine, otherwise I probably would have to do the same
<jjesse_> hrmm never got my intrepid ship it cds :(
<Riddell> and annoy me by insisting on using titles?
 * ScottK had to make two special requests. The first time got all Ubuntu.
<Tm_T> seele: bah, cheating
<Tm_T> ScottK: we always fail to get our special requests even when we go and spread ~800 discs or so
<Tm_T> Riddell: we really should get sabdfl to Assembly next summer
 * apachelogger hates when a notification times out so fast that apachelogger can't read it
<seele> Tm_T: you mean Akademy?  not the e.V. Assembly?
<Riddell> Assembly the big Finnish computer do I think
<Tm_T> seele: I mean finnish computer event called Assembly
<seele> ah, oops
<Tm_T> 5 000+ people spending 4 days in one place with events, competitions and stuff
<Tm_T> lots of old hacker and demo culture stuff going on
<seele> like HOPE and CCC?
<seele> except not as security focused
<Tm_T> hmm, not at all like that I guess
<Tm_T> seele: "huge lan party" some people say
<ryanakca> Hurra, www.kubuntu.org is now fluid width :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: great news <3
 * apachelogger doesn't notice anything
 * JontheEchidna either
<ryanakca> There's a max-width... make the window smaller
<ryanakca> Hmmm... screenshot in the masthead goes down when it's too small... I should probably up the min-width by 100px; no?
<ryanakca> Or just update the masthead to the current ``latest news''? 8.10 is two-month old news ;)
<JontheEchidna> then I probably have a good resolution. :)
<apachelogger> meee tooo
<ScottK-desktop> ryanakca: Did you get the FAQ stuff I sent you in too?
<ryanakca> ScottK-desktop: completely forgot about it, sorry, thanks for reminding me. I'll stick it in the wiki and add a link to it from the FAQ
<ScottK-desktop> ryanakca: OK.  Some of that stuff I think should go in the FAQ proper, but but wiki is good for most.
 * ScottK udates krusader.
<ScottK> updates even.
<d-miller> ls
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hi
<Tm_T> apachelogger: got any luck with Qt ?
 * Tm_T still fails to make sense to it all
<apachelogger> Tm_T: didn't came round to take a look at it yet
<Tm_T> apachelogger: roger
<jcastro> apachelogger: does choqok support identi.ca/laconica?
<apachelogger> jcastro: not yet, but the developer said that he's probably going to implement them
<jcastro> sweet
<apachelogger> the design certainly supports it
<jjesse_> apachelogger: it looks cool
<jcastro> apachelogger: there's a ton of us on identi.ca already, we could use one more!
<jjesse_> wasn't rgreening going to port gwibber to QT?
<jcastro> iirc there was a branch someplace
 * apachelogger is still too much influenced by Amarok, so <3 twitter :D
<apachelogger> jjesse_: Qt
<jjesse_> sorry :)
<LaserJock> I would love to see a Qt identi.ca client
 * ScottK loves it when that happens.
<ScottK> Sat back down at the desk after being away for awhile and there was the end of the test build.
 * ScottK 's wife detected an unauthorized facebook acount (via Google I think) belonging to $ELDEST_CHILD last night.
 * ScottK just got done adjusting firewall rules and will now wait for $ELDEST_CHILD to wonder why she can't get to facebook.
<apachelogger> internet access monitoring ftw
<seele> ah hah
<seele> i take it she's not going to leave her car for the test, is she
 * apachelogger has about 5 social networking sites blocked due to request by $MOM
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> it also keeps me from getting dragged ;-)
<apachelogger> +in
<ScottK> $MIDDLE_CHILD thought she was safe making a myspace account from her friend's computer a couple of years ago.
<ScottK> That didn't work out so well for her either.
<ScottK> I always think it's funny hearing about kids knowing more about computers than their parents.
<LaserJock> man, I've never had that temptation
<seele> when $ELDEST_CHILD turns 18, does she get facebook back or does she have to go to panera to do it from free wifi?
<LaserJock> I have a facebook account, but it seems so pointless
<Tm_T> LaserJock: same problem
<Tm_T> I just don't use it
<ScottK> seele: She can live by her rules when she's self supporting.
<LaserJock> if I want to waste time I hop on IRC
 * ScottK knows a bit about that.
<Tm_T> ScottK: glad I don't have that problem yet
<apachelogger> LaserJock: lol
<ScottK> My brother has 3 girls the oldest of which is 8.
<seele> i hear kids are cute until theyre 12, and then youre just waiting for them to leave the house
<ScottK> Every time I start with teenage daughter stories he puts his fingers in his ears and says, "I can't hear you."
<Tm_T> seele: false
<ScottK> 12 is a good average.
<Tm_T> seele: they're cute until they're yours
<seele> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> except my daughter <3
<seele> hah
<ScottK> $ELDEST was advanced.  Hit it around 10.
<seele> she must be <12
<Tm_T> seele: 8 weeks soon
<seele> ScottK: two extra years.  lucky you
<ScottK> yeah.
<seele> Tm_T: ah, you have about 2 years before all you hear is "NO!"
<Tm_T> anyway, I have very good experience with kids
<ScottK> OTOH, $MIDDLE is 14 and just getting there, so it balances out.
<Tm_T> seele: nah, she'll learn it much earlier
<seele> ScottK: and then you have the cute $YOUNGEST for a few more years at least
 * Tm_T used to work with trouble childs
<ScottK> seele: yes.  She seems to vacilate between 5 and 25.
<ScottK> She has glasses too, as of Monday, so she's doomed to be smart.
 * apachelogger once had glasses...
 * JontheEchidna haz glasses
<seele> looks like the rain stopped, gotta get some groceries
 * Tm_T uses classes just to reduce brightness mostly
<jjesse_> so smart people have glasses?
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> as my iq is around 150
<jjesse_> hrmmm what about contacts? :)
 * ScottK thinks so, he says as he looks at the screen through his glasses.
<Tm_T> jjesse_: what contacts?
<jjesse_> if i wear contacts does that make me as smart as people who wear glasses?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> there's no ducktape involved
<Tm_T> +t I guess
<apachelogger> Tm_T: classes don't make you smart, neither do methods
<Tm_T> I know (:)
<apachelogger> time for some scooby-doo
 * Lure just survived unbootable jaunty - luckly workaround from BusyBox helped
 * Lure is happy, did new upload to universe after exactly 9 months since last one ;-)
<Riddell> what's wrong with them having facebook accounts?
<Riddell> ScottK
<Tm_T> Riddell: IIRC you need parents permission if your underaged
<ScottK> Riddell: Nothing.  The deal is though that we have to have access to them.  This new account we don't.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Actually not.  You do need to be, I  think, 13.
<Tm_T> ScottK: oh, interesting
<nhandler> Tm_T: That is the requirement for most forums too
<ScottK> This is more having hardass parents who keep an eye on things.
<Tm_T> ScottK: some web services here in Finland have quite strict 16-18 age limits on that
<Lure> Riddell: btw, when did digikam/kipi-plugins drop to universe?
<Riddell> Lure: not sure, the comment in the seed file says #  * (digikam)  needs kdebase-kio-plugins
<Lure> Riddell: probably because it is kde3, and intrepid was kde4-focused...
<Lure> Riddell: anyhow, it helps me as I can upload myself ;-)
<Lure> even though we have plently of kubuntu-coredev's now! ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: where did kdeprint package go in kde4 and what replaces it?
<JontheEchidna> it went bye-bye
<JontheEchidna> kde4 apps now use the Qt4 printing stuff (not as featureful as kdeprint was, but...)
<JontheEchidna> there is a kde-printer-applet that shows available jobs when things are being printed, and system-config-printer-kde takes care of configuration
<Lure> JontheEchidna: ok, will remove it then from recommends
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-08
 * ScottK-desktop wonders if his use of irony on -devel will get recognized as such?
 * NCommander takes back every bad thing he's ever said about KDE
<NCommander> Of ever DE in Ubuntu
<NCommander> its the only one that DOES NOT suck with two heads
<ScottK> Wahoo.
<ScottK> Don't try Hardy.
<NCommander> Two things
<NCommander> Does KDE have a screen color calibatior, and second, how can get focus follows mouse?
<DaSkreech> Focus follows mind
<ScottK> NCommander: For the 2nd one, K -> System -> System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Focus -> Policy
<NCommander> Ahhhhh
<NCommander> I've come home ...
<ScottK> NCommander: Does Gamma adjustment give you what you want for the first one?
<NCommander> Yeah, that would be it
<NCommander> This monitor out of caliberation, badly
<ScottK> OK.  Got that too.
<NCommander> where?
<ScottK> NCommander: K -> System -> KRandRTray Screen Resize and Rotate, right click on it on the taskbar, click on configure display and then monitor gamma
<NCommander> I dunno why, but I'm even getting graphical effects now O_O;
<NCommander> Don't have it
<ScottK> What do you have and is this Intrepid or Jaunty?
<NCommander> Two screens
<NCommander> Jaunty
<NCommander> and I just crashed kwin :-)
<ScottK> Dunno then.
 * ScottK looks around for someone using Jaunty or at least 4.2
 * vorian waves
<NCommander> any idea where I can get more themes for KDE?
 * NCommander doesn't really like the ones included
<vorian> http://kde-look.org
<DaSkreech> !info krandr
<ubottu> Package krandr does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info krandr hardy
<ubottu> Package krandr does not exist in hardy
<NCommander> hold on
<DaSkreech> ScottK: What's the name of that package?
<ScottK> It's not a separate binary package.
<ScottK> KRandRTray is what it's called on my menu.
<ScottK> nixternal loves it.
<nixternal> grrr
 * nixternal kicks krandrtray
<ScottK> It's the one thing keeping him from going back to Vista full time.
<nixternal> xrandr ftw!
<ScottK> ;-)
 * DaSkreech hugs nixternal
 * ScottK waits to see nixternal do gamma correction command line.
<nixternal> oh you ass
<DaSkreech> !info xrandr hardy
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in hardy
<DaSkreech> what is it a part of?
<ScottK> X
<nixternal> I don't need to do gamma correction, as I am not an artist
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Krandr is a part of X ?
<nixternal> and when I did do gamma changes in linux in the past, well linux should have never had that functionality because it couldn't do it like mac, but did it better than winblows
<ScottK> No, xrandr is.
<NCommander> ScottK, it seems its kgamma I need
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Dunno where that hides in 4.2
<ScottK> More specifically xrandr is in x11-xserver-utils
 * nixternal is watching the Steve Ballmer keynote at CES
<NCommander> nixternal, the gamma is SO far off on my LCD its pathetic
<nixternal> he makes me want to use a TI-81 as a computer
<DaSkreech> CES is on?
<nixternal> I must have a good LCD that takes care of all of that for me
<DaSkreech> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr
<DaSkreech> Heh
<ScottK> I think it's in kdegraphics.
<NCommander> would someone like to try and reproduce a bug for me?
<NCommander> Can you open the Add Widget menu, then try and drag a widget to the panel?
<NCommander> (its causing a crash everything I try it here)
<ScottK> Works in 4.1.3
<NCommander> can someone running 4.2 try it?
<LaserJock> NCommander: works here on Intrepid 4.2
<NCommander> Odd
 * NCommander really needs a way to fix the gamma ;.;
<LaserJock> ok, I don't get this "Show Dashboard" widget that's default
<LaserJock> all it seems to do is shade all the non-widget things on the desktop
<DaSkreech> Damn it
<DaSkreech> I can't drag to the panel cause the panel autohides
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: feel free to replace it with the show desktop one
<LaserJock> I just don't understand what it's supposed to do
<LaserJock> I thought it would be like the OS X dashboard where you can add widgets to it
<LaserJock> which would be really handy
<LaserJock> but it just shows the desktop widgets
<LaserJock> so I'm wondering if I'm missing something
<vorian> that's about it really
<NCommander> what's the name of the IRC client everyone been talking about with nofiications?
<crimsun> quassel
<DaSkreech> LaserJock: the dashboard is a collection of widgets. By default it's the one on the desktop
<DaSkreech>  You can add widgets to it if you like
<LaserJock> DaSkreech: so can you change it to be other than on the desktop?
<DaSkreech> That's the idea
<LaserJock> interesting
 * NCommander can't figure out how to change the cursor acceleration
<NCommander> My mouse is too slow!
<ScottK> Let me know when you figure that one out.
<NCommander> ScottK, you have that problem too?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Mind you it doesn't bug enough to really try and figure it out.
<ScottK> Good night.
<NCommander> night ScottK
<apachelogger> NCommander, ScottK: sysettings => mouse n keyboard => mouse => advanced => acceleration IIRC
<NCommander> apachelogger, that isn't it, what I need is the GNOME equivelent to sensetivity
<NCommander> actually
<NCommander> This works, but its ... jerky
<apachelogger> pointer threshold maybe?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> that's it
<NCommander> THat needs a better name
<NCommander> and FOR THE LOVE OF GOD DON'T SET IT TO ZERO!
 * NCommander just learned that the hard way
<apachelogger> it's 2 here
<NCommander> it was 4 here
<NCommander> with acceleration at 2
<NCommander> now its 9, and 2
<NCommander> MUCH better
<NCommander> :-)
<apachelogger> maybe we fiddle with it in kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger> NCommander: I agree on the name change though
<apachelogger> NCommander: wanna report a bug? ;-)
<NCommander> My bugs have a tendency not to move
<NCommander> As a note, I finally have an ARM board that can run KDE4
<NCommander> So I should be able you to give you the lowdown on it
 * NCommander can now scroll across the 2560x1024 desktop :-)
<apachelogger> hrrr
<DaSkreech> :-)
<NCommander> It's not making my intel video card happy
<apachelogger> NCommander: btw, please make a list of all ARM build fix bugs
<NCommander> apachelogger, Its on my TODO list
<apachelogger> NCommander: best thing is you send them to kde-devel or kde-core-devel
<apachelogger> both is probably better ;-)
<NCommander> Well, some just moved
<NCommander> the kdegraphics guy just accepted it
 * NCommander had to explain to him the nature of the fix and such, it was a 10 or 15 email opus
<apachelogger> fun
 * DaSkreech wants KDE 4.3
<LaserJock> hmm, I mistakenly read that as "wants KDE 3.4" and I was thinking "dude, you're a little late" :-)
<apachelogger> 3.4 was an awesome release
<apachelogger> I think I started using suse with 3.4.something
<apachelogger> and then came 3.5.0, where not only KDE was broken, but also suse :P
<DaSkreech> yay \o/
<DaSkreech> More stuff to fix
<apachelogger> yeah, was a super fun time
<apachelogger> now look what happened, I switched to kubuntu, got dragged into development and now I can't even type in sensible speed because my machine is all busy with compiling and downloading and stuff
<jcastro> time for a new PC!
<jcastro> the cycle continues
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> Compile only on one core :)
<apachelogger> next PC gets at least one SSD, that should greatly improve the time it takes to test a new KDE release :D
<apachelogger> + quad core
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: that would be inefficient :P
<DaSkreech> I was going to say two cores but then I thought lets play it safe
<apachelogger> well, all machines at $HOME are equipped with icecc, so if all are turned on I can compile with 7 cores
<DaSkreech> Nice
<DaSkreech> I heard about a company that runs gentoo throughout and has distcc so when new updates come out the entire company becomes a packaging farm which gets dumped on a cache server
<apachelogger> doing that with distcc is rather stupid IMHO though
<apachelogger> the main advantage of icecc over distcc is that icecc got a scheduler and thus it's difficult to render the compile nodes unusable
<jussi01> hi BullHorns
<jussi01> !contribute | BullHorns
<ubottu> BullHorns: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<jussi01> BullHorns: there are loads of things to do, just depends what area you want to get involved
<BullHorns> good to hear, not afraid of work, first need to get the dev platform up, any suggestions
<BullHorns> obviously not joining kernel level dev but willing to help where I can
<jussi01> BullHorns: hrm, what kind of areas are you interested in helping out? what floats your boat? packaging?
<jussi01> !packaging | BullHorns, you could start here
<ubottu> BullHorns, you could start here: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<jussi01> BullHorns: in which case youd want to go join #ubuntu-motu also.
<BullHorns> whatever you think would be appropriate, if packaging is the starting point then let it be
<BullHorns> will look at it quickly
<jussi01> BullHorns: Im not proberly the best person to be talking to, have a chat to Riddell or some of the others in here
<Tm_T> BullHorns: it's up to you what you like to do
<Tm_T> BullHorns: there's always room for documentation, translation, packaging and more
<Lure> BullHorns: the best it to start with something that you personally would like to be improved
<Lure> BullHorns: this will ensure that you have enough drive to get through roadblocks ;-)
<Lure> BullHorns: that worked for me when I started ;-)
<BullHorns> There's alot of room everywhere, like I said, first need to get the dev platform running. will do some reading first
<apachelogger> Tm_T: it appears to me kmail notification from within kontact work now
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'm beginning my little investigations in Kontact now, addressbook contacts edition is crashy
<apachelogger> jussi01: btw, you should repoke pinheiro about the quassel icons
<jussi01> apachelogger: repoke since yesterday?
<apachelogger> nvm
<Riddell> koffice to pack, everything need packaging!
<apachelogger> Riddell: wasn't that cancled?
<apachelogger> not that I hadn't uploaded it to jaunty anyway :P
<Riddell> there's a new one
<Lure> anybody knows why new upload to ppa gets rejected after I deleted all packages from my ppa?
<Lure> it still claims that source is already in the archive :-(
<Lure> and I have to upload new source as upstream tar-ball has changed
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be just exchanging the tarballs I guess
<apachelogger> Lure: maybe they are not deleted yet
<apachelogger> Lure: can take some time to get them actually wiped ... even then I am not sure it would like the same-version-but-different-tarball upload
<Lure> apachelogger: so the only option is then to use beta8a instead of beta8
<apachelogger> Lure: or use another PPA
<apachelogger> it's not like we are low on PPAs :P
<Hobbsee> Lure: they never actually 'delete'
<Hobbsee> Lure: they just stop people downloading them
<apachelogger> dpkg-deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (3, ret=-1): cat (data): No space left on device
<Riddell> apachelogger: which device is that?
<apachelogger> the device pbuilder _was_ working on
<apachelogger> now I gotta rebuild kdeedu
<Lure> Hobbsee: how unfortunate...
<Hobbsee> Lure: indeed.
<Lure> apachelogger: any ppa that I could abuse for test digikam upload?
<apachelogger> Lure: kubuntu-experimental
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks!
<jussi01> oooh, /me wants!
<jussi01> Lure: let me know when you are done
<Lure> apachelogger: can you approve me for kubuntu-experimental team?
<Tm_T> Lure: no, you're so unapprovable
<Lure> Tm_T: you had to tell them, ah?
<Lure> ;-)
<freeflying> Riddell: how about release lm_sc.t3g.be, lm_sc.t3g.le pydict_sc.bin.be and pydict_sc.bin.le under BSD, and others still under LGPL |CDDL
<Riddell> freeflying: that would work
<freeflying> Riddell: thanks :)
<apachelogger> Lure: done
<Lure> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> Riddell: markey wishes to have an ignore button for the reboot-after-update-notification
<Riddell> apachelogger: is this because it's annoying him with multiple popups? (that would be a bug) or because it's very existance is annoying him
<apachelogger> Riddell: I would assume it just repeats too often in his opinion
<apachelogger> *checking*
<Riddell> it shouldn't repeat at all, that's a bug
<Riddell> it should just sit quietly in the systray after the first popup
<apachelogger> ah, I see
<markey> hey all
<apachelogger> Riddell: <markey> apachelogger: no, mostly what annoys me a bit is the systray "reboot" icon (yellow one)
<apachelogger> <markey> it's like a constant reminder
<apachelogger> <markey> that you should reboot
<Riddell> well that's the idea, you should reboot :)
<markey> I don't think it's really necessary
<markey> unless there's a major security risk
<markey> like, remote attack
<Riddell> if there's security updates installed in linux then it's a good idea to reboot
<markey> but this happens too often imho
<apachelogger> means linux is unsecure
<markey> my workstation is running 24/7, even with a UPS
<markey> I like to reboot it as rarely as possible
<apachelogger> well, you know
<apachelogger> markey: wouldn't that issue pretty much disappear with KDE 4.2 and the possibility to hide tray icons?
<markey> would that hide all icons, or just specific ones?
<apachelogger> markey: like in KDE 3 just specific ones
<markey> I mean, I could just select "quit" in the Update Notifier, then I would get rid of it too
<markey> but that's a bit drastic
<markey> then I would miss update notifications too
<Riddell> so we should add a Hide option to the menu?
<markey> having a "ignore" option for the reboot thing would be great
<Riddell> "don't show again"
<markey> like you suggested
<apachelogger> markey: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot006.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot007.png http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot008.png
<Sput> make it distinguish between critical (security) updates and normal ones?
<Riddell> Sput: it's up to the packages when they trigger the notification
<Sput> ah :)
<Sput> makes sense
<apachelogger> Sput: it's pretty much only the kernel that triggers this option and most kernel security updates are cirtical security updates anyway :P
<markey> suggestion: add a "Ignore Reboot" item to the context menu of the Update Notifier
<markey> currently there is only "Quit"
<markey> that's not too crowded then
<Sput> yes sure, markey made it sound like it would be triggered by all upgrades :)
<markey> heh no
 * Sput doesn't know kubuntu very well and just wanted to chip in an idea :)
<apachelogger> Sput: you wan't to score a major deployment and don't even know what the end product would look like? :P
<ScottK> Any objections to me updating quassel to a git snapshot with KDE integration enabled?
<markey> so basically, the reboot icon would still come up (warning me), but I could chose to ignore (hide) it temporarily
 * Riddell files bug 315082
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 315082 could not be found
<ScottK> Sput gave me a +1 from a quassel perspective.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok with me
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> bug 315082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315082 in update-notifier-kde "add a "Ignore Reboot" item to the context menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315082
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is a packaging branch
<markey> sounds good, thanks Riddell :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.  I did a with KDE version for my PPA already.  I'll look at the branch too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: lp:~ubuntu-dev/quassel/ubuntu/
<markey> btw, I read there are some people working on a life-update technology for the kernel
<markey> you could update it without rebooting
 * apachelogger prepares for the bug report "remove KDE foo from quassel"
<markey> important for servers, e.g.
<markey> that could be cool one day, if it works
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm considering if we should have a quassel-client-qt package.
<apachelogger> well, in theory we would need quassel-qt and quassel-client-qt
<apachelogger> Sput: do you plan to depend on more than libs at some point?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Sput> apachelogger: more than kdelibs?
<Sput> I don't
<Sput> in fact, I don't plan on using more KDE features than we do now
<apachelogger> ok
<Sput> at least there is nothing obvious for me we could benefit from
<apachelogger> ScottK: does your package use the oxygen icons or the ones coming with quassel?
<Sput> it should be using the system oxygen icons
<ScottK> apachelogger: IIRC I used the ones that come with quassel.
<Sput> we'll also bump the ones we include to match upstream very soon, now that the artwork freeze is over
 * ScottK didn't spend a lot of time on it.
<apachelogger> Sput: is there some reason why it should do that?
<Sput> apachelogger: well, it saves space, mostly :)
<Sput> and uses your KDE color theme
<Sput> eh, icon theme
<apachelogger> hm
<Sput> so if you have KDE installed anyway...
<Sput> oh, actually, quassel disabled built-in icons if KDE is enabled
<apachelogger> well, I am thinking about gnome users
<Sput> we enforce that :)
<Sput> huh
<Sput> hm
<Sput> what does KIconLoader do in such a case?
<Sput> I mean that's what we use
<apachelogger> use the kde icon set
<Sput> it does not make any sense to integrate our own icons, because KIconLoader doesn't look into our binary anyway
<Sput> we could ship oxygen as a separate package and install it in $PREFIX/share/icons/oxygen of course, in which case KIconLoader would find it :)
<apachelogger> imagine the following scenario: default ubuntu user with gnome-only desktop wants to install quassel => ~60Mib of data to download
<apachelogger> kdelibs only would be ~15 IIRC, but oxygen bloats the deps
<Sput> wouldn't KIconLoader use the Gnome icon theme then?
<Nightrose> ScottK: be aware that quassel updates currently have the annoying breaking protocol habbit...   which means that if they break protocol and you have a core that is older than that you can no longer connect to it without an update
<apachelogger> Sput: nope
<mok0> In the file  /usr/include/c++/4.3/cstring, they now undefine all the macros in string.h to replace them with functions. However, they also undefine chrstr and chrrstr, even though there are no function for those. I think this is a bug. Do you?
<apachelogger> Sput: the icon spec doesn't go that far ;-)
<Sput> apachelogger: afaik it looks into XDG_DATA_DIRS
<ScottK> Nightrose: Yep.  And that would apply to everything that's currently in the archive.
<apachelogger> Sput: yeah, but still for the icon set configured in $DESKTOP
<apachelogger> which is oxygen
<apachelogger> then it would only fallback to hicolor
<Sput> anyway, using builtin icons is not an option because we can't tell KIconLoader to look into :icons/
<Sput> you could take the needed oxygen subset and place it somewhere KIconLoader finds it
<apachelogger> Sput: the shipping in separate package sounds sensible actually
<Sput> oxy-light or something :)
<Sput> we don't need the svg stuff
<Sput> it's what makes oxygen huge
<Riddell> we don't ship the SVGs
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd say just to the -qt packages and Gnomish people can use them.
<ScottK> to/do
<Sput> in quassel we ship 16x16 and 22x22 afair, that has an acceptable size
<apachelogger> ScottK: it makes things more complicated ... quassel then provides 5 binary packages
<Riddell> if there's a qt only package what's the point of the kde one?
<Sput> yay for USE flags :)
<ScottK> Riddell: So you get the advantage of KDE integration.
<apachelogger> knotify, keyshortcuts and iconloader
<Sput> and color theme
<Riddell> all sounds like stuff gnome people should want :)
<Sput> Qt doesn't pick up KDE's color scheme correctly in all cases
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, but they should be running KDE then.
<Sput> (i.e. background color for widgets)
<apachelogger> Sput: improved in 4.2 AFAIK
 * ScottK isn't going to work on it until later today, so feel free to argue it out and let me know.
<apachelogger> Riddell: they don't want 40Mib of icons
<Sput> apachelogger: hmm, not at the time I did KDE integration :) I had a nice change from white to greyish with KDE enabled
<apachelogger> weird
<Sput> I didn't really investigate though
<apachelogger> anyway
<Sput> 2.2M    ./22x22
<Sput> 2.1M    ./16x16
<Sput> 4.2M    .
<Sput> this is what we ship currently
<Sput> probably will grow a bit when I bump this soon
<Sput> then again, I don't really select the ones we need
<apachelogger> still less than completel oxygen
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think you should push the kde version for now
<ScottK> OK.
<Sput> I guess it could be possible to write a script that scans the source and spits out a list of the icons we really need :)
<ScottK> I got your branch OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we can discuss it at the next meeting, but I think providing a quassel-data-icons package that can be replaced by oxygen is the best thing to do
<apachelogger> Sput: I am quite sure amarok-for-windows/mac could use that as well
<ScottK> For now, I'm not going to mess with it.  Whatever the use KDE flag does, is what I'll do.
<Sput> apachelogger: makes sense... we try and keep with upstream, so our code doesn't change when switching between ours and upstream's icon set
<Sput> though we might be slightly outdated by now, I haven't bumped in a while
<Sput> (and I need to put a warning in our own simple iconloader to complain about a missing icon)
<jussi01> hrm, you super coders, how do I creat a wait in bash? ie I want it to wait a couple of seconds before issueing the next thing?
<apachelogger> sleep $COUPLEOFSECONDS
<jussi01> apachelogger: ahh, thanks :)
<apachelogger> markey: are there known issues about rbot not saving data properly?
<markey> apachelogger: not that I know of
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: seen bug 314684?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314684 in oxygencursors "kubuntu-desktop depends on and recommends 2 Oxygen White cursor themes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314684
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got nothing to do with oxygencursors
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apparently we are using the kdebase internal in jaunty, while in intrepid we had the ones from oxygencursors
<apachelogger> or maybe we never had the oxygencursors
<apachelogger> the package should  dropped in favor of kdebase anyway
<JontheEchidna> perhaps we picked up oxygencursors in a merge
<JontheEchidna> (the dependency of)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dependency of?
<JontheEchidna> maybe we picked up the dependency of oxygencursors in a merge
 * apachelogger is getting confused :P
<JontheEchidna> sry
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu-desktop doesn't get merged
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> lemme tell you the whole story
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
<apachelogger> back in the good old days ruphy started work on the cursors, but didn't release anything, so debian introduced oxygencursors as a snapshot from ruphy's git repo
<apachelogger> the I cam around and split their big monster package up into more sensible ones
<apachelogger> then KDE 4.1 got the oxygen cursors add
<apachelogger> we however continued to use the external version (IIRC at least)
<JontheEchidna> iirc we disable everything but the white cursors in base-workspace
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in intrepid, apparently not in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> oh, then oxygencursors should go bye-bye
<apachelogger> that is what I said :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
 * apachelogger thinks the cursors shoud get their own package though
<apachelogger> gnome users might also want to use them
<JontheEchidna> plus having 8 million different colors by default would be undesirable
<vorian> apachelogger: i was tempted to add them last night
<vorian> zion_black seemed interesting
<apachelogger> vorian: you missed the documentation btw
<apachelogger> vorian: that is also why I said that we need to keep not-installed more up-to-date earlier today ;-)
<apachelogger> all the pointless list-missing flood hinders QA
<vorian> ah
<vorian> sorry about that
<apachelogger> well, can't blame you on that
<vorian> yes you can :P
<apachelogger> vorian: not unless you were eating kdebase all day long :P
<vorian> seemed like it yesterday, hehe
<vorian> but once those cleared, it was smooth sailing
<apachelogger> *nod* stable updates aren't that bad
<ScottK> Riddell: zul just uploaded msql 5.1.  It'd be hand for us if some archive admin would push it into the archive ....
 * ScottK returns and looks at quassel again.
<Riddell> that's interesting
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted into universe
<vorian> awesome!
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.  I unseeded amarok to make stuff fit on the CD for the last Alpha.  What do you think about demoting it so it can build against 5.1?
<DaSkreech> What's still KDE3 on the CD ?
<ScottK> k3b
<Riddell> ScottK: that would work temporarily, but we still want to work out a way to get amarok back into main before release
<Riddell> knetworkmanager is also still KDE 3
<ScottK> Right.  Forgot about that one.
<ScottK> Riddell: True, but I think better amarok2 in universe than amarok1 in main.
<ScottK> Those being the choices that are currently available, AFAICT.
<apachelogger> we could switch to xmms :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: did you get the new amarok building?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, it isn't buildable with cmake 2.6.0 anymore
<Riddell> ah, but find in jaunty?
<apachelogger> see amarok pkg list for reference
<Riddell> ah, but fine in jaunty?
<apachelogger> Riddell: should be
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know when the release is?
<apachelogger> Riddell: calendar says saturday
<Riddell> apachelogger: shall I demote amarok to universe and let you upload the new release tomorrow then?
<apachelogger> Riddell: we face a "can't add it to the CD because mysql is not in main" or a "can't add it to the CD because it is KDE 3", so I guess demoting makes sense ... though, will it have to go through the whole MIR process again?
<Riddell> no it won't
<Riddell> we need to ask techboard if we can upload something like the mysql package that's in the PPAs though
<Riddell> for main
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: it would have to depend on mysql-server-5.1 for now
<apachelogger> the packaging doesn't have an independent data package
<ScottK> apachelogger: My quassel build log says -- Use system-installed icon theme, so I think that's OK.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, Sput said one can't even get the builtin icons with kiconloader
<Sput> it's forcefully disabled by -DWITH_KDE=1
<Sput> which means, that a system-installed iconset for non-quassel icons is assumed to exist, and quassel icons get installed to our data dir
<ScottK> Sput: Is -DWITH_KDE=1 the same as -DWITH_KDE=ON?
<Sput> ScottK: yes
<Sput> it's just shorter :)
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure I didn't miss something.
 * ScottK eats chocolate while quassel builds
<seele> apachelogger: i'm thinking ss too.  my advisor was not impressed with the notification system and said i could do more good working on something i can get fixed, heh
<ScottK> apachelogger: AFAICT the quassel-data package is just the icons and can be dropped now.  Is that right?
 * seele waves to colomar 
 * colomar waves back
<colomar> Anything new on the kpackagekit-front?
<seele> jjesse said he was working on screenshots but i dont think he's finished them yet
<colomar> ok
<seele> are we keeping the adept installer and just replacing the adept package manager?
<Riddell> replace both hopefully
<seele> hrm
<apachelogger> ScottK: nope, it contains the application icons which are not part of oxygen
<Riddell> either with a separate kpacakgekit frontend or just have kpackagekit show applications only with a filter set on by default
<ScottK> Grumble.
<apachelogger> ScottK: besides, we need to have the package for quassel.png anyway as both quassel and quassel-client come with a desktop file
<seele> Riddell: who is the app maintainer?  would he be able to make some changes if necessary?
<seele> Riddell: search needs some work, especially if it is supposed to also replace adept installer for applications
<seele> don't get me wrong.. it is still and improvement from adept
<Riddell> seele: we can but ask
<colomar> I agree with seele. Kpackagekit as it is definitely cannot replace an application installer
<colomar> Users just wouldn't find what they needed unless they new the application's name (which is rarely the case especially for new users given the non-telling names of most apps)
<ScottK> OK.  Didn't take long to put back.
<jjesse> colomar: i've been using the kpackagekit in fedora 10 and while it is slow, seems to work as well as adept did, not that i was a fan of adept
<jjesse> and especiallyt he adept that shipped w/ intrepid
<seele> jjesse: for packages.  the search/filtering kindof sucks so it's hard to find only applications
<seele> because applications are collections of packages
<seele> for people who dont know how packages work, installing them can be very confusing
<colomar> jjesse: Does it search in descriptions in fedora?
<jjesse> seele: i would argue it seems more friendly then the intrepid version of adept
<jjesse> colomar: i don't think so, i blew up my fedora vm and am rebuilding right now
<seele> jjesse: sure but it's still not great
<jjesse> was going to give screenshots to seele but broke it
<seele> lol
<apachelogger> jjesse: ha, I also b0rked mine ;-)
<colomar> jjesse: And can it filter both by name and category?
<jjesse> colomar: don't know, can you send me your questions via email so i remember them jjesse @ gmail dot .com
<jjesse> like i said rebuilding my fedora vm
<colomar> If it could search descriptions and filter both by name and category, it might work. But the current kubuntu version can't do either and thus won't help a normal user to find the app he or she needs
<colomar> Ok, I'll do that
<colomar> jjesse: mail is out
<Riddell> Sime_: any idea what this is about? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m5478964
<Sime_> Riddell: dunno.
<Sime_> Riddell:  sure it is not using Qt's phonon?
<Sime_> Riddell: it needs phonon from kdesupport.
<apachelogger> maybe we need a more current phonon?
<ScottK> /usr/share/apps/quassel/quassel.notifyrc or /usr/share/applications/quassel/quassel.notifyrc?
<apachelogger> ScottK: neither
<apachelogger> ScottK: share/kde4/apps/quassel/quassel.notifyrc
<apachelogger> this is the issue I was trying to explain at the last meeting
 * ScottK wasn't at the last meeting.
<ScottK> apachelogger: /usr/share/applications/quassel.desktop too or is it good?
<Riddell> Sime_: we don't have Qt's phonon at all
<ScottK> Riddell: I thought we did?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that one is good
<apachelogger> and we make KDE phonon look like Qt's as well, by linking the diretories to the Qt tree
<apachelogger> IIRC at least ;-)
<ScottK> OK.  We don't.
<ScottK> Dunno what I was thinking about.
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, are you using kde4.mk?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Good point.
<apachelogger> :)
<Riddell> Sime_: mm, looks like our phonon is too old, mediasource.h doesn't have Empty, but it does here http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/mediasource.h?revision=889770&view=markup
<Sime_> I assume that kdesupport 4.2 is a requirement for KDE 4.2.
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: rdieter just sent the mail to the packagers list
<Riddell> good it's not just me then :)
<apachelogger> Sime_: the problem is that there is no kdesupport 4.2, nor are their tarballs created by KDE I think
<apachelogger> Riddell: makes sense as well, I was already wondering why there is no new phonon
<apachelogger> the one we have right now is from december 2
<Sime_> kdesupport is vaguely released.
<Sime_> if at all.
<apachelogger> Sime_: well, at times it is not at all ;-)
<Riddell> let's poke Vir
 * Riddell does so on #kde-devel
 * apachelogger holds backspace
 * Riddell starts on a phonon svn package from 4.3 branch
<Riddell> yay, kde4bindings compiled
<ScottK> \o/
<seele> cant.. wait.. for RC1..
<Tm_T> seele: err, it's old
 * Tm_T is already using 4.3 series
 * Tm_T hides
<seele> yeah, i guess neon is 4.3 now huh?
<Tm_T> IIRC no
<seele> or is it not that updated.. tagging just happened the other day
<Tm_T> tagging was, umm, now almost a week ago?
<vorian> the 6th
<seele> Tm_T: earily this week
<seele> what vorian said
<seele> er.. earlier
<Tm_T> hmmh
<vorian> 4.1.4 was tagged on the 5th
<Tm_T> I don't follow days, sorry
<vorian> 2 and 3 days ago
<Tm_T> baby makes sure I don't know what day or time it is
<vorian> werd
<vorian> or the other 4 kids
<ScottK> 17 year old just asks me if she can go to a movie with two of her friends tomorrow.
<ScottK> My response was that I thought it'd have to be chaperoned.
<ScottK> She, of course asks, why?
<Nightrose> seele: neon follows trunk so it should be what is going to be 4.3 now
<Tm_T> Nightrose: it's updated?
<Nightrose> not sure if it was rebuild since tagging already
<ScottK> I mention that the 3 of them have a history of not actually going to the movie (last time involved boys and beer).
<ScottK> She rolls eyes and leaves my office.
<Tm_T> ScottK: say "you can go if old fellow Tm_T comes with you"
<ScottK> ;-)
<Tm_T> tricky way to say "no"
<Tm_T> anyway, sleep, good night kids ->
<Nightrose> ScottK: hehe the fun of having teanagers?
<ScottK> Yep.
<Nightrose> *teenagers
<Nightrose> nini Tm_T
<ScottK> "Fun", not fun.
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Riddell> I can't imagine ScottK's teenagers are any worse to keep under control than Nightrose's amarok developers :)
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> Riddell might be right there
<seele> ScottK: you could take her and her friends to the movie and then pick her up? or is that too much work?
 * seele was a good kid.. until college
<ScottK> seele: Well the last time she was taken to the movies with these two they slipped out of the theater, got picked up by the boyfriend of one of the other girls and went off and drank beer.
<ScottK> I don't think she'll do it again, but part of the ongoing 'punishment' for the last event is less trust from us that she'll do what she says.
<seele> hmm.. what about her inviting her friends over and watching a movie? if her boyfriend can come and be chaperoned, surely that is a compromise
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's the kind of stuff we normally end up with.
 * ScottK thinks some Python/KDE ninja like rgreening or JontheEchidna ought to whip up a plasmoid that out widgets RainCT (see planet)
<cyril__> hello
<cyril__> we can speak about kdm here ?
<Riddell> if it has to do with Kubuntu development sure
<cyril__> may be, not sure. It is for the /etc/init/d/kdm script
<cyril__> in bug 298592, i think that this script sould export LANG
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298592 in kdebase-workspace "KDM can't use language choosen in systemsettings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298592
<cyril__> i search some idea for this
<Riddell> KDM /should/ use the system locale, but I suspect it doesn't
<cyril__> under *buntu, what is the reference file / configuration for locale ?
<Riddell> /etc/default/locale for system wide
<Riddell> maybe just sourcing that file in /etc/init.d/kdm would help
<cyril__> for me, yes, but for everyone ? this problem exist into 9.04 alpha
<Riddell> cyril__: so you've tried doing that?
<cyril__> yes, but in different way. It is imperative to export. My solution is at the bottom of the bug
<Riddell> that seems reasonable
<Riddell> now if only someone was working on kdebase-workspace to make that change
 * Riddell eyes up vorian  :)
<cyril__> with /etc/default/locale, it is possible to do this :
<cyril__> while read var; do eval "export $var"; done < locale; unset var
<Riddell> ". /etc/default/locale"  should work too
<vorian> howhoe
<cyril__> without export ? hum...
<Riddell> oh aye, good point
<Riddell> vorian: fancy putting the line from cyril__ above into kdm.init ?
<vorian> yup
<Riddell> score, thanks cyril__, vorian
 * Riddell beds
<vorian> Riddell: no problemo
<vorian> cyril__: look for a fix soon, it won't be released for a few days
<cyril__> if you can fil the bug 298592. Thank you very much. some work to found this.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298592 in kdebase-workspace "KDM can't use language choosen in systemsettings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298592
<cyril__> bye
<vorian> thanks cyril__ :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-09
<Sput> ScottK: what's bad about boys and beer with 17?
<Sput> I would have killed my parents if they had wanted to chaperone me at that age :)
<seele> Sput: culture class :)
<Sput> or run away at least, to not get into jail for homicide :)
<Sput> also, I learned a new word today: "chaperone"
<JontheEchidna> there's also that whole "illegal" bit :P
<JontheEchidna> while (age < 21){ beer == illegal; age++}
 * neversfelde googles chaperone
<neversfelde> aha Anstandsdame^^
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I think a for loop might be better in that case ;)
<JontheEchidna> my c++ skillz aren't all that good ^_^
<nhandler> And you want 1 = not 2. That isn't even c++ specific. Those are just general programming things
<JontheEchidna> Haha: http://www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/
<JontheEchidna> bindings ftbfs in -ninjas
<jjesse> who does the kubuntu website again?
<vorian> ryanakca
<jjesse> thanks vorian
<jjesse> ryanakca you will have mail :)
<vorian> no problemo
<ryanakca> jjesse: hurra!
<jjesse> :)
<ryanakca> jjesse: ... where did you send it to?
<jjesse> ryanakca: writing still
<ryanakca> jjesse: ah, ok
<jjesse> ryanakca AT kubuntu dot .org
<ryanakca> *nod*
<jjesse> i thought riddell's email was jr @ ubuntu dot com is that not correct?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: he probably has many
<JontheEchidna> yeah, his LP page has like 5 email addys
<jjesse> got a mail undeliverable
<jjesse> ah jriddell @ ubuntu DOt com
<jjesse> my mistake
<ryanakca> jjesse: I've added writing a reply to my todo for tomorrow night, time for bed... sounds very doable, at least from my side (theming and linking to it from the rest of our sites)
<jjesse> ryanakca: cool, i think it would be nice to hae the kbuuntu doc's available online + google friendly
<vorian> Riddell: i was able to fix bug 298529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298529 in network-manager "wpa key dialogue in 8.10 does not focus on the password field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298529
<vorian> erm
<vorian> bug 298592
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298592 in kdebase-workspace "KDM can't use language choosen in systemsettings" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298592
<vorian> that one :)
<ScottK> Sput: That's about how she feels about it too (wants to kill us).
<ScottK> Of course I'd feel differently if I was one of the 17 year old boys and not a father of one of the girls in question.
<vorian> ok, i'm done for the night
<DaSkreech> night
<ScottK> Why oh why does kde4.mk.in have DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR = debian/tmp when none of the others do?
<ScottK> It meant I had to redo all the .install files for quassel.
 * ScottK grumbles about gratuitous incompatibility.
<ScottK-laptop> So this is from the quassel git snapshot.
<ScottK-laptop> Seems to work in the monolithic one.
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Does the notification work in KDE?
<ScottK-laptop> Got the sound, but not the popup.
<ScottK-laptop> Right.
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: How about now.
<ScottK-laptop> Works great if you turn off the focus stealing prevention.
<ScottK-laptop> Doesn't look like a Gnome popup anymore either.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I committed the quassel changes to bzr.  It's all wonderful (if perhaps feeling a bit hacky) except now quassel-core wants to depend on kde.
 * ScottK is going to bed.  I'd appreciate it if you'd take a look at that.
<Lure> check this out: http://www.zmogo.com/gear/the-new-year-linux-resolution-day-6/
<Riddell> goodness
<jussi01> Lure: did you get that digicam uploaded to the ppa yet?
<jussi01> err... digikam :D
<Lure> jussi01: it is in jaunty already
<Lure> jussi01: and in digikam-experimental PPA for intrepid
<jussi01> Lure: yeah, Im on intrepid though..
<jussi01> ok
<Lure> jussi01: then please test (as I do not have any intrepid around) ;-)
<Lure> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive
<jussi01> so digikam-experimentl, not the experimental with the 4.2  beta?
<jussi01> ok
<Lure> jussi01: it needs 4.2 packages though
<Lure> at least libkexiv2, libkdcraw and libksane
<jussi01> Lure: yeah, Im on the 4.2 intrepid
<Lure> from kdegraphics
<jussi01> just adding the repo
<jussi01> Lure: will this auto update the old kde3 one I have?
<Lure> jussi01: yes, as the package is named the same
<jussi01> cool. installing now
<jussi01> Lure: it sigsegv's...
<jussi01> Lure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/102685/
<Lure> jussi01: does marble work on your system?
<Lure> jussi01:  it looks like marble widget is reading some strange directory for it's plugins
<jussi01> marble?
<Lure> jussi01: just run "marble"
<jussi01> hrm, not installed
<Lure> jussi01: ok, then you probably just have widget installed
<Lure> jussi01: try removing .kde/share/config/marblerc
<jussi01> Lure: it doesnt exist...
<Lure> dpkg -l | grep marble
<jussi01> jussi@aaaa:~$ dpkg -l | grep marble
<jussi01> ii  libmarble4                                4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1            Marble globe widget library
<Lure> jussi01: problem is that Plugin System Path: is empty
<Lure> jussi01: can you try removing that package and re-installing?
<jussi01> sure
<jussi01> didnt help
<Lure> jussi01: it seems you need to install marble-data: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/digikam-devel/2008-October/021612.html
<jussi01> ahhh
<jussi01> let me try
<Lure> jussi01: I think we should fix libmarble4 packaging to depend on marble-data
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<jussi01> Lure: +1 on that
<Lure> or marble developers should not crash if marble-data is not installed
<jussi01> Lure: seems to work now :)
<Lure> jussi01: good, please report if you have any problems/glitches that may be packaging dependand
<Lure> jussi01: and same with kipi-plugins
<jussi01> Lure: sure.
<Lure> jussi01: will hunt some marble developers to fix kde bug 172830
<ubottu> KDE bug 172830 in general "crashes at startup if marble-data is not installed" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172830
<jussi01> :)
<Riddell> Lure: that sounds like a very good idea
<Lure> Riddell: yep, I think it is actually not a packaging issue - they should work even w/o data
<Lure> hello, any marble developers around that can comment kde bug 172830
<ubottu> KDE bug 172830 in general "crashes at startup if marble-data is not installed" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172830
<Lure> sorry, wrong channel
<Lure> ETOMANYCHANNELS ;-)
<apachelogger> !info kgamma jaunty
<ubottu> kgamma (source: kdegraphics): monitor calibration panel for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 75 kB, installed size 316 kB
<apachelogger> NCommander: ^
<jussi01> apachelogger: ping
<jussi01> apachelogger: does kubotu do lastfm stuff?
<apachelogger> jussi01: aye
<jussi01> apachelogger: how does that work?
<apachelogger> via their api I would say
<jussi01> apachelogger: no, literally... can you show me here in channel?
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Ringing Bells" by Mando Diao [Hurricane Bar, 2004] 18 hours ago
<apachelogger> ~help lastfm
<kubotu> lastfm [<user>] => show your or <user>'s now playing track at lastfm. np [<user>] => same as 'lastfm'. other topics: events, artist, album, track, now, set, who, compare
<jussi01> apachelogger: could you pop kubotu into #ubuntustudio-devel?
<jussi01> ~np
<kubotu> jussi01 listened to "Ordinary Day" by Vanessa Carlton [Be Not Nobody, 2002] 4 months ago
<jussi01> lol
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #ubuntustudio-devel
<jussi01> havent used lastfm for ages
<jussi01> thanks apachelogger
 * apachelogger continues the search for sensible openoffice api documentation
<JontheEchidna> isn't openoffice documentation an oxymoron?
<vorian> haha
<vorian> Kubuntu Ninja’s - Packagers in Unicorn mode — This is by far the most melodramatic session title. One hour with Kubuntu hackers to find out what it’s all about! One thing’s for sure: Harald Sitter and Stephen Stalcup and talk to you about Kubuntu Packaging and how best to do it. It’s going to be great!
<vorian> love the title
<jussi01> lol, love it
<JontheEchidna> my mom looked at me funny when I burst out laughing
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<apachelogger> muahaha
<apachelogger> I love the combinitaton of "One thing" and and and and and
 * apachelogger switches to pony mode and continues search
<Tm_T> pony boy, carry me home
<Lure> who is doing 4.2rc packages?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any chance you could look at quassel?
<apachelogger> ScottK: not before tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  I'll ping you then if I don't get it sorted.
<apachelogger> ok
<JontheEchidna> Lure: apachelogger, myself, nhandler, vorian and Riddell
<Lure> JontheEchidna: whoever is doing kdeedu, can it fix Depends for Marble (move libmarble4 should depend on marble-data)
<Lure> see kde bug 172830
<ubottu> KDE bug 172830 in general "crashes at startup if marble-data is not installed" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172830
<JontheEchidna> Lure: perfect, I'm doing kdeedu :-)
<vorian> haha
<JontheEchidna> or rather, did last night
<vorian> re-do
<JontheEchidna> yeah, if it fixes a bug then it's definitely worth redoing
<Lure> JontheEchidna: great, it fixes crasher bug on digikam
<JontheEchidna> actually if it's just adding a dependency I don't think I'll need to re-testbuild edu
 * Lure has to get used to new Kubuntu ninja's nickname 
<Lure> ;-)
<vorian> me too
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I have to download an external tool to inspect an object in openoffice basic
<apachelogger> what the heck
<Lure> which ninja did fixes for armel architecture? I have some qreal/double problems in digikam...
<Lure> not sure if this should be just solved with casting
<Lure> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21038146/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.digikam_2:0.10.0~beta8-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> Lure: NCommander is your man for that
<Riddell> Lure: I hope you havn't been winding up annma too much :)
<Lure> Riddell: that was not my intention and I hope everything is fine ;-)
<Lure> vorian: I found them: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas
<Lure> vorian:  and you are one of them ;-)
<vorian> OHMY!!
<Riddell> Lure: yeah it's entirely normal, upstreams always get upset when packagers do anything wrong to their apps
 * Nightrose doesn't - she just goes and borrows Hobbsee's Long Pointy Stick Of Doooooooooooom
<Nightrose> :P
<Tm_T> noooooo
<Nightrose> yes!
<JontheEchidna> that stick is even scarier than pinotree!
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Tm_T> pin-o-tree
<Nightrose> pino is cuddly
<Nightrose> not scary
<JontheEchidna> you've obviously never messed up his app :P
<Nightrose> *lol* i didn't indeed
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: which one of them?
<Tm_T> and how many times?
<JontheEchidna> okular, once
<Tm_T> bah
<Riddell> twice
<JontheEchidna> twice?
 * Tm_T used to mess his head too
<Riddell> well, kpdf
<Riddell> replacing kpdf's internal xpdf with poppler
<JontheEchidna> well, that one wasn't me :P
<Riddell> and the kwin size rules for okular which broke full screen PDFs
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what did you do?
<JontheEchidna> added a patch that took away the stupid multiple status popups during search
<JontheEchidna> though looking at how search is done now in 4.2 I'm sure the only difference is implementation ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: do you know if armel will be added to PPA?
<Lure> would help in testing armel fixes
<Riddell> Lure: I doubt it, I wouldn't let it block an upload though, NCommander or someone can come along and fix it later if it's needed
<Lure> Riddell: I can probably fix this build failure, but it may take several uploads to fix all problems (since I do not have armel)
<Lure> Riddell: will ask nhandler if there is simplier way (like turn some warnings on), to find potential armel build issues
<ScottK> Lure: NCommander, not nhandler.
<Lure> ScottK: thanks for correcting me
 * Lure is bad with new nicknames ;-)
<Lure> JontheEchidna: if you want to follow marble packaging issue, you may want to subscribe to kde bug 172830
<ubottu> KDE bug 172830 in general "crashes at startup if marble-data is not installed" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172830
<Lure> JontheEchidna: debian developers now got involved in discussion, we just need Marble developer to make final call
<Lure> for the time being adding depends is still good enough workaround
<Lure> should usb automount work in intrepid also for kde3 apps
<Lure> 16:00 < Morydd> any ideas why, after upgrading to Ubuntu Intrepid (and consequently Digikam 0.9.4), digiKam no longer automatically opens when I connect the camera?
<Lure> or this works just for kde4?
<jussi01> ~np
<kubotu> jussi01 is listening to "Run" by Snow Patrol
<Riddell> ~np
<kubotu> Riddell listened to "She's The One(Ft. Royce Da 5'9" by Eminem 2 years ago
<Riddell> !
<Riddell> I think that's a different riddell
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> ~lastfm
<kubotu> dualscreenman listened to "In The End" by Izzo 3 days ago
<jjesse_> not an eminem fan?
<Riddell> eminem is not within my collection and it's not what lastfm is currently playing me
<jpds> Hahaha.
<vorian> ~np
<kubotu> vorian listened to "Disconnect the Dots" by of Montreal 5 weeks ago
<vorian> wha?
<ScottK> ~np
<kubotu> ScottK hasn't played anything recently
<ScottK> That's right at least.
<vorian> i don't even know who Montreal is ...
<jjesse_> ~np jjesse
<kubotu> jjesse hasn't played anything recently
<smarter> ~np
<kubotu> smarter listened to "When I'm Sixty-Four" by The Beatles [Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band, 1990] 3 weeks ago
<smarter> hmm, I probably disabled the lastfm plugin in amarok somehow
<ScottK> Sput: If I build quassel with -DWITH_KDE=ON then quassel-core gets built depending on kde.
<ScottK> Dropping just that flag fixes it, so I suspect you are requiring something for all packages with -DWITH_KDE=ON that should just be for quassel and quassel-client.
<ScottK> Sput: Help.
<Riddell> run ldd on the libaries and binaries see what depends on what kde library
<Sput> ScottK: well, enabling it creates a proper KDE binary for the core (which mean, it parses KDE's command line options)
<Sput> I guess that's not needed necessarily?
<ScottK> Well I really don't want to run KDE or even X on my server were the core is living.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^
<Sput> of course, I was thinking that for such cases you can just build it with -DWITH_KDE=0, but I guess for packagers it's easier to just ignore that flag for the core
<cbr> hmm.. why do i have eth2?
<cbr> but no eth0?
<Sput> I can change that I guess
<cbr> hmm.. i changed linux-firmware or smth cuz nothing depended on it
<cbr> seems that my iwl3945 needs it though
<ScottK> Sput: Yes.  Please.
<Sput> crap. ScottK: this is not trivial, I'm afraid, and I probably won't be able to solve that problem tonight
<Sput> a few things in our common lib (to be used by both core and UI) have different code paths for KDE or ont
<Sput> *not
<ScottK> Sput: OK.  I'll wait then.  This is part of why I wanted to do an early snapshot.
<Sput> yep, I should be able to commit something tomorrow
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Just let me know and I'll pull another snapshot.  Please don't break other stuff in the meantime.
<Sput> I'm trying hard to :)
 * ScottK is now officially out of excuses for procastinating $WORK.  Darn.
<Sput> meh
<Sput> go rewrite our CliParser in an AbstractCliParser that can then be instiated with or without KDE support :)
<Sput> that should keep you procrastinating for another hour or so
<ScottK-desktop> That'd be about 6 months as I'd have to learn how to program in something other than Python first.
<LaserJock> ScottK: woah, wait! you $WORK!!! ;-)
<ScottK-desktop> Not so far.  Still procrastinating on IRC.
<doc__> hi there o/
<JontheEchidna> \o
<ScottK> \o/
<JontheEchidna> o-/<
<JontheEchidna> o-\<
<JontheEchidna> o-/<
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> o/
<doc__> \o/\o/\o\\\///o
<Nightrose> doc__ is doing it wrong!
<Nightrose> :(
<doc__> :P
<doc__> i'm constipated... and getting more and more crazy haha
<ScottK> doc__: Too much information.
<doc__> ScottK: :P
<jussi01> ScottK: you got to learn the factoids :D
<jussi01> !tmi | doc__
<ubottu> doc__: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<doc__> ops... sorry :/
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 has no idea why he is up at this time
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-10
<claydoh> ~np
<kubotu> claydoh listened to "I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For" by U2 [The Joshua Tree, 1990] 2 months ago
<ScottK> klibido could use an update and some love from someone who actually understands autotools.
 * ScottK looks for NCommander ....
<LaserJock> autotools is *cough* fun *cough*
<ScottK> Which is why I'm looking for NCommander and not trying to do it myself.  I don't want to hog all the "fun".
<LaserJock> ScottK: so at this point do you get cmake more than autotools?
<LaserJock> I've got somewhat mixed feelings about cmake
<ScottK> For KDE, KDE3 stuff is autotools and KDE4 stuff is Cmake.
<ScottK> The pain level associated with updating for a new release is WAY lower with CMake.
<Tm_T> cmake <3
<LaserJock> ah, that's helpful
<Tm_T> in many things it has been way easier
<Tm_T> especially when configuring
<LaserJock> I had some fits with cmake when I was packaging a chemistry app
<LaserJock> but I haven't done a ton with cmake 2.6 perhaps it's better
<LaserJock> there's a project I build from svn that supports both cmake and autotools and the cmake version builds significantly faster
<LaserJock> I liked that part :-)
 * ScottK waves at JontheEchidna.
<Tm_T> ~np
<kubotu> Tm_T is listening to "South Side of the Sky" by Yes [Fragile, 2003]
<Tm_T> wrooooong year you, you, , , you!
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: you around?
<doc__> hi there
<Nightrose> Hobbsee: jep
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: that picture for ~amarok-wolf-brigade - it's static?
<Nightrose> i think so why?
<Nightrose> ah you mean the group picture?
<apachelogger> hm, kdelibs down, amarok up, quassel up ... I need more bandwith -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: How's amarok 2 for Jaunty going?
<ScottK> Once that's in the archive I can start slaying kdebindings for KDE3 rdepends.
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO we should polish amarok-mysql up (+ strip everything that is not necessary) and then try to get it into main
<ScottK> apachelogger: Agreed, but let's at least get it in the archive.
<apachelogger> pushing it into jaunty and build against current mysql-5.1 would mean to depend on mysql-server because there is no independent data package
<ScottK> Even if it's a bit rough to start with, I think it's better to move in small increments.
<ScottK> Also I think we'd get more push from server team to say "Help, mysql is keeping amarok out of Main" than "Help, I'd like to upload a new version."
<apachelogger> ScottK: I don't really care, Riddell has to do the moving, then we'd need to merge amarok from experimental (I think)
<ScottK> The demotion?
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK> I think he did it already.
<ScottK> It doesn't show up on component mismatches at a quick glance
<apachelogger> well, then we just need to do the merge
<ScottK> Launchpad agrees it's in Universe.
 * ScottK had thought you were planning to do that today based on the conversation earlier in the week.
<apachelogger> ScottK: also if the TB is ok with us having amarok-mysql (especially since it could only have a security affect on amarok itself, which is nothing different from sqlite in amarok 1) there is no reason to push the the server team for mysql 5.1 ... from looking at the packaging, 2 mysqls is something I wouldn't want to have to care about either
<apachelogger> ScottK: someone needs to merge, I am busy testbuilding .96 :P
 * ScottK would prefer not to even have to care about one.
<ScottK> Right, I'm busy most of today taking kids to birthday parties, shopping, school dance ....
<ScottK> $WIFE is out of town, so I get to do all the schlepping.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the other ninjas should have time, according to the batcave all got batsent already
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need something like !ops for !ninjas for when we want to summon one.
<ScottK> ;-)
 * ScottK wonders who's up for getting amarok 2 into the archive ....
<vorian> what's up?
 * vorian grins
<apachelogger> hm, you know, I will have to test that now ;-)
<apachelogger> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, haggai, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee or Mez
<vorian> dude
<vorian> that's gonna get you fired
<ScottK> vorian: Need to merge amarok from Experimental.
<vorian> :o
<vorian> sounds like a job for apachelogger
<vorian> oh, but he
 * apachelogger is testbuilding
<vorian> s busy
<ScottK> It's in Universe now, so even a lowly MOTU can upload it.
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger> lol
<vorian> ok, i'll take a look at it
<ScottK> vorian: Then you get to say stuff like, "I'm the one that got amaork 2 into Kubuntu".
<apachelogger> *nod*
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
 * Nightrose promises a cookie to vorian
<ScottK> vorian: Please let me know when it's done so I can start slaughterind the bindings for KDE3.
<ScottK> ...ind/...ing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I nevar get a cookie
<Nightrose> you do!
<vorian> hehe
<ScottK> apachelogger: Maybe for .96 we upload kde4bindings as kdebindings (like Debian) and just let the KDE3 stuff go NBS.
<vorian> ScottK: it may be an hour or two
<ScottK> I'll clean up the mess after.
<ScottK> vorian: No trouble.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds first i386 buildd :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: what would break?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yay
<ScottK> apachelogger: kita2 is the only thing that is at all concerning.
<Nightrose> ~order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<ScottK> Everything else can just go.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you recall the ML thread from last month on the topic?
 * apachelogger didn't read, was busy as hell last month
 * ScottK has a list.
<ScottK> If you don't want to do it, I will later.
<apachelogger> ScottK: anyway, I think we should make kdebindings kde3bindings, otherwise we render non-packaged stuff unusable (e.g. there are loads of small utilities using pykde3)
<ScottK> python-kde3 is it's own package.
<ScottK> It doesn't die.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ScottK: ruby-kde3?
<ScottK> Yeah.
<apachelogger> did we have such a thing at all? ;-)
<ScottK> That isn't what it was called.
<apachelogger> yeah, ruby1.8-kde3 probably
 * apachelogger finds the ruby packaging standard weird... and incomplete
 * ScottK would have gone with insane.
<ScottK> libqt0-ruby1.8 and such are in there
<apachelogger> yeah, not much of a standard I must say :P
<ScottK> Anyone recall the file that adept looks at to know reboot is required?
<apachelogger> ScottK: just took a quick look at the bindings thread ... IMHO it makes most sense to just rename the source to kde3bindings in order to avoid breaking 3rd party stuff, once/if we are ready to drop kdelibs4 we can drop kde3bindings along with it
<ScottK> apachelogger: There's only one package in the archive that would be affected.
<ScottK> It looked to me like almost all the use was amarok related and that stuff will be broken if we upload or not.
<ScottK> upload/kill it
 * ScottK will consider it while driving the kids around.
<apachelogger> no ruby-kde3 app will be able to run without korundum
<ScottK> Do we have any of those?
<apachelogger> we don't, our users might
<apachelogger> ScottK: kdebindings in kde3 mostly only exposed kdelibs to scripts and small utils
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Debian will drop it after Lenny and upstream already has.
<ScottK> How long to you propose we maintain it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: until it breaks
<ScottK> I thought the general concept was to push KDE3 stuff out as fast as we could.
 * ScottK has certainly been filing lots of removal bugs.
<ScottK> Of course only for broken stuff so far.
<apachelogger> sure, if it is FUBAR we should drop it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you do a reply in that thread then?
<apachelogger> aye
<toma> hi, im getting a x-terminal-emulator not found, anyone an idea what is going wrong?
<apachelogger> toma: when do you get that?
<apachelogger> or for what?
<toma> apachelogger: affter an update, it appears after logging in, vbefore the desktop appears
<toma> and then nvidia crashes horribly
<apachelogger> very weird
 * toma nods
<apachelogger> toma: please paste your .xsession-errors
<toma> apachelogger: basically the same message in there, but also resource temporary not avilable
<toma> cant paste right now
 * apachelogger gotta head out for a bit
<toma> where is this x-terminal-emulator ?
<apachelogger> toma: quick fix would be to install xterm
<apachelogger> x-terminal-emulator is actually a debian alternative which can be provided by any terminal that runs on X
<apachelogger> i.e. also konsole
<apachelogger> xterm provides it for sure though
<apachelogger> bbiab
<toma> apachelogger: thanks, incomplete install
 * vorian starts working on amarok 2
<toma> apachelogger: now it starts an xterm after logging into kdm
<Lure> NCommander: around?
<vorian> ScottK: what's up with mysql?
<NCommander> Lure, somewhat
<Lure> NCommander: you are expert in resolving armel build issues in kde
<NCommander> Lure, what's broken?
<Lure> NCommander: is there anyway to find all issues with some warning level on intel build
<Lure> NCommander: digikam: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21038146/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.digikam_2:0.10.0~beta8-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> what do you mean issues?
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> not really
<NCommander> The problem is due to the way Qt changes its settings on arm
<Lure> NCommander: it is just cast fix, but I am scared to fix and upload and find new problem
<NCommander> Which causes the miserable problems we've been seeing
<NCommander> Lure, most of getting KDE fixed was cast fixes expet for an issue in KDE4bindings
<Lure> NCommander: right, but do you do it one-by-one (fix, upload, build) and repeat
<Lure> NCommander: until done?
<NCommander> pretty much
<NCommander> Its very tedious work :-/
<Lure> NCommander: ok, I hopped that there might be some g++ option to be used (like strict warning/error) to detect potential problems on intel
<Lure> so I could find them on my system and fix at once
<Lure> NCommander: thanks, will now work on on-by-one basis
<NCommander> Lure, I'm sorry, no, but it is possible to emulate an ARM device with QEMU
<Lure> NCommander: oh, true, that could work
<Lure> NCommander: will fix this one problem and if I get new one, switch to quemu
<NCommander> Lure, I can testbuild on ARM for you if you wish
<Lure> NCommander: thanks for offer, but it will be faster if I have it here
<NCommander> I know the feeling
<Lure> NCommander: you sure do
 * Lure has seen many upload by you for this
<NCommander> Plenty of swearing too
<NCommander> my goal tommorow is to make sure ALL the portability fixes flow upstream
<apachelogger> toma: but you get a KDE desktop?
<apachelogger> vorian: please make use of the new batreports, there is quite some stuff that can be fixed for kdebase
<vorian> this is puzzling the begebers out of me
<apachelogger> vorian: the wha? Oo
<vorian> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103202/
<apachelogger> vorian: turn on universe in your pbuilder
<vorian> m
 * ScottK-palm waves from Chuck-e-Cheese's.
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: I was thinking about mysql 5.1. If we can get to a very minimal binary for amarok, having the source and just that binary in Main might not be a big deal.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: the point is, we don't even need a binary at runtime
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: we just need a couple of libs + headers at buildtime
<ScottK-palm> Last cycle I got Sendmail source in Main so I could build-dep on libmilter-dev.
<ScottK-palm> Even better.
<apachelogger> then everything gets embedded into amarok and the only remaining runtime requires are data files
<ScottK-palm> Source only in Main.
<ScottK-palm> I think that'll totally be not a problem as long as it's co-installable with mysql 5.0.
<apachelogger> easy enough we can throw the stuff into /usr/share/amarokmysql or similar
<ScottK-palm> Yeah.
<ScottK-palm> One step at a time.  First we get 2.0 in, then we refine it.
<apachelogger> aye
<ScottK-palm> Need to see how to decontruct akonadi's mysql needs too.
<ScottK-palm> It's just too darn big.
 * ScottK-palm wonders how Sput is doing on making quassel-core not want KDE.
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: I don't think we can do much about akonadi... maybe strip some database types, but that is about it
<Sput> ScottK-palm: that's my project for this evening
<Sput> I need to fix and have dinner though first
<apachelogger> ~script add ninjas m.reply "Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, vorian"
<kubotu> okies!
<apachelogger> ~ninjas
<kubotu> Help! apachelogger, Arby, devfil, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, stdin, vorian
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we could patch akonadi to use mysqle, making it a patchy, buggy mess as well as garnering us much disapproval from upstream :D
<apachelogger> ScottK-palm: is that what you had in mind?
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Then something big needs to come off the CD.
<apachelogger> *cough* ooo *cough*
<JontheEchidna> too bad koffice isn't ready :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: upstream wanted to use embedded mysql anyway ... but it was unusable at the time
<ScottK-palm> Well KOffice is by design insufficient for anyone who has to share docs with MSOffice users.
<ScottK-palm> So even if it was "Ready" it still wouldn't be what we need.
<apachelogger> Well, it's not koffice's part that is broken, it's MSOffice's
<ScottK-palm> Yeah, but that doesn't help me when I need to send docs to clients.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you take a look at bindings?
<ScottK-palm> ALL of them use MS Office.
<apachelogger> deactivating akonadi stuff for now ough to be enough
<Riddell> our CDs do have a healthy 70MB free on them
<apachelogger> Riddell: because we dropped all of kdepim
<apachelogger> + amarok
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Yes, the ninja thing is about what I eas thinking.
<apachelogger> or just amarok but not pim? something like that
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: a review-style look?
<ScottK-palm> And dropped Konversation without adding a replacement.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a 'it-fails-in-ppa-but-Riddell-didnt-fix-it-yet-even-though-I-will-revu-it-soon' look
<ScottK-palm> Something must have shrunk because at Aplaha 2 we had no spare room.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the failure was due to a bug in kdepimlibs which riddell fixed
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: trigger a rebuild then
<JontheEchidna> yessir
<ScottK-palm> :-)
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Dear Mr. President (Feat. Indigo Girls)" by Pink
<Riddell> yes, rebuild please
<Riddell> kde4bindings that is
<apachelogger> I wander if she also wants to talk with mr. obama now
<ScottK-palm> Riddell: Mysql 5.1 source only in Main for amarok build-dep ought to be sellable, right?
<ScottK-palm> As long as the binaries are Universe .....
<neversfelde> apachelogger: choqoK 0.3 will be released tomorrow. Probably I can upgrade the existing package and you can help me?
<neversfelde> or isn't that fast enough? :)
<Riddell> ScottK-palm: the -dev package with the libmysql.a needs to be in main, rest can be in universe.  it'll still need some presuasion though but it should be the way to go
<Riddell> and whatever the data files it needs are in main too
<ScottK-palm> Riddell: Right.  Considering they're expecting us to want all of it, they should be relieved.
<ScottK-palm> Yeah.
<apachelogger> Riddell: -dev and -data in main, libmysql in universe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: or does everything it needs to build be in main?
<ScottK-palm> Does -dev depend on libmysql?
<apachelogger> needs to
<ScottK-palm> apachelogger: Everything.
<apachelogger> or rather, it ought to because amarok requires the lib as well IIRC
<ScottK-palm> Urgh.
<apachelogger> at buildtime
<Riddell> it needs the .a which is in -dev
<Riddell> the -server doesn't need to be in main
<apachelogger> whatever contains libmysql.so is needed as well
<Riddell> why?  last I looked it just uses the static .a
<Riddell> I didn't think there even was a .so
<apachelogger> well, something libmysqlish
<apachelogger> anyway
 * ScottK-palm discovers the pizza is ready.
<ScottK-palm> See you all later.
<apachelogger> Riddell: Nightrose said we should talk to aides in #amarok to find out what is necessary for building
<apachelogger> cya ScottK-palm
<Sput> Riddell: libmysql != libmysqld
<Sput> (amarok needs both of them)
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think we could get a virtual server from canonical?
<apachelogger> we could do much better QA if we had a server everyone can upload to
<neversfelde> apachelogger: missed my question?
<apachelogger> seems so
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: choqoK 0.3 is released tomorrow. I would like to upgrade the existing package, but I probably need some help
<apachelogger> I doubt you wil ;-)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: first off: bzr branch %7Ekubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu/
<apachelogger> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu/ choqok
<apachelogger> makes more sense
<apachelogger> neversfelde: then cd and get the tarball, eventually you will have to convert it to gzip and most likely have to rename it so that debuild can find it
<neversfelde> re
<neversfelde> sorry, another desktop freeze
<apachelogger> then just bump the changelog with the tool dch ... run bzr-buildpackage -e in the debian directory ... change to ../build-area and create the source package ... testbuild in pbuilder ... if all is ok ... upload to revu or file a bug (I prefer the former)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: did you get what I wrote before?
<neversfelde> I have done this before
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, quassel-core is running :)
<apachelogger> <3 quassel
<apachelogger> quassel++
<neversfelde> :)
<apachelogger> hm, that said
<JontheEchidna> ~karma quassel
<apachelogger> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for quassel: 1
<kubotu> karma for c: 77
<JontheEchidna> haha
<apachelogger> ha!
<JontheEchidna> c--
<JontheEchidna> c--
<JontheEchidna> c--
<apachelogger> you know what that means????
<JontheEchidna> c--
<JontheEchidna> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 73
<neversfelde> apachelogger: will try it
<apachelogger> only the ~learn stuff is broken
<JontheEchidna> ~fact
<kubotu> I know nothing
<apachelogger> or maybe the way ~learn accesses the database
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 7
<apachelogger> not the database itself though
<jjesse> ~karma
<kubotu> jjesse has neutral karma
<jjesse> yay nuetral karma :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thx
<apachelogger> yw
<nhandler> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for nhandler: 2
<nhandler> :)
<JontheEchidna> jjesse++
<jussi01> ~karma
<kubotu> jussi01 has neutral karma
<apachelogger> Sput: the oxygen quassel icon looks a bit like quanta's don't you think?
<apachelogger> at least in the taskbar
<Sput> apachelogger: can't say, haven't used quanta in years
<apachelogger> Sput: not like the icon changes in years ;-)
<Sput> I hope nuno remembers that we'd need icons for offline and highlighted state as well :)
<apachelogger> you just have to keep telling him :P
<Sput> yeah
<Lure> is kde4.mk ubuntu specific or we get this from debian?
<apachelogger> from debian, but our's is superior of course ;-)
<Lure> but some debian kde4 packages do not use it
<Lure> oh, and it prescribes quilt :-(
 * Lure is only used to simple-patchsys
<apachelogger> trust me, quilt is superior to everything
<apachelogger> you just need to get used to it
<apachelogger> and possibly script it a bit to streamline some usecases
<Lure> apachelogger: maybe, but I have to learn again...
<apachelogger> Lure: ln -s debian/patches && quilt push -a ... all applied
<apachelogger> quilt pop -a && rm patches ... all unapplied
<apachelogger> ln -s debian/patches && quilt new kubuntu_01_patch && quilt add src/main.cpp... tell quilt about a new patch and which files quilt should be watching for changes to generate the new patch from
<apachelogger> change src/main.cpp
<apachelogger> quilt refresh && quilt pop && rm patches ... create/refresh the new patch's content and unapply the patch
<apachelogger> Lure: instead of linking debian/patches to the source tree you can also set some env vars
<Lure> apachelogger: and this is easier than cdbs-edit-patch? ;-)
<apachelogger> Lure: I didn't say easier, I said superior
<Lure> apachelogger: it is just a pain to remember for occasional contributors like me
<Lure> apachelogger: but thanks for quick intro, will fix kipi-plugins now
<Lure> btw, why is ln required?
<apachelogger> Lure: quilt is a distro agnostic system
<apachelogger> so it wouldn't know your patches are in debian/patches
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, right, puts patches in top-level instead of debian
<apachelogger> which is one of the reasons an alias for ln -s, push -a and pop -a is a good idea
<Lure> apachelogger: make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk'.  Stop.
<Lure> apachelogger: this means that quilt is missing in build-dep, or?
<apachelogger> Lure: yes
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, I am getting somewhere ;-)
<apachelogger> :)
<Lure> apachelogger: question: if debian does not use kde4.mk (but debhelper.mk+cmake.mk+simple-patchsys.mk) are we supposed to switch to kde4.mk?
<Lure> apachelogger: digikam is such package (and kipi-plugins might be the same, but debian is still on kde3 version)
<apachelogger> Lure: yep, kde4.mk includes all of them
 * JontheEchidna is listening to O Come All Ye Faithful/O Holy Night (Instrumental) by Trans-Siberian Orchestra on Christmas Eve and Other Stories [Amarok2]
 * JontheEchidna rocks to Christmas music weeks after the holiday
<blizzz> JontheEchidna: only gifts missing, arent they?
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * JontheEchidna is listening to White and Nerdy by Weird Al on Straight Outta Lynwood [Amarok2]
<nhandler> As long as I'm reinstalling, I might as well see if there is a better option for having multiple pbuilder than what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Multiple%20pbuilders says
<jussi01> apachelogger: can we have kubotu back in #ubuntustudio-devel?
<apachelogger> did you break it? :P
<apachelogger> ~config list
<kubotu> modules: rss, nickserv, markov, factoids, http, remote, irc, autoop, keyword, debug, send, core, encoding, server, plugins, rejoin, salut, auth, irclog, twitter, wikipedia, lastfm, translator, log, translate, google, ri, chanserv, host
<apachelogger> ~config list core
<kubotu> core.language, core.address_prefix, core.run_as_daemon, core.save_every, core.nick_postfix, core.reply_with_nick
<apachelogger> ~help config
<kubotu> config module - bot configuration. usage: list, desc, get, set, unset, add, rm
<apachelogger> ~help config add
<kubotu> config add <value> to <key> => add value <value> to key <key> if <key> is an array
<apachelogger> sound sensible
<apachelogger> ~config add #ubuntustudio-devel to irc.join_channels
<kubotu> irc.join_channels: #kubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-bunker, #ubuntustudio-devel
<apachelogger> jussi01: there we go
<jussi01> apachelogger: it didnt join...
<jussi01> do you need to reload it?
<apachelogger> ~restart
<apachelogger> jussi01: now?
<jussi01> apachelogger: yep :)
<jussi01> thanks
<apachelogger> jussi01: patience is everything :P
<jussi01> :D
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: prepare to be eaten by a grue.
<jussi01> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya jussi01!
 * jussi01 should go to bed...
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: January 11 2009, 01:17:51 - Next meeting: Server Team in 2 days
<Hobbsee> ouchy
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: what is a grue?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I get my cast off on friday!!! :D
<jussi01> !grue
<ubottu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_%28monster%29 and !seveas
<Hobbsee> haha, nice
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yay!
<apachelogger> that sounds frightening alright
<LaserJock> afternoon all
<ScottK> Afternnon.
<ScottK> noon even
<Hobbsee> heya ScottK!
<ScottK> Heya Hobbsee
 * ScottK sits here shocked at apachelogger's lack of appreciation for his hacker cultural heritage.
 * apachelogger is busy introducing bugs
<LaserJock> is there any "KDE packaging for Ubuntu devs" documentation?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: what would that contain?
<Hobbsee> an explanation of what build-deps to use, how the packages are laid out for kde, and how to use cdbs, i expect.
<LaserJock> cdbs and cmake would be high on my list
<LaserJock> yeah, package layout
<apachelogger> none available yet
<apachelogger> sounds sensible though
<apachelogger> vorian: that would have been something to come with for devweek :P
<ScottK> LaserJock: A great place to start would be we use cdbs and have a look at kde4.mk.
<ScottK> Apparently we like quilt, but no one ever asked me to vote on that.
<LaserJock> ugg
 * apachelogger doesn't know where that came from either
<ScottK> dpatch-edit-patch is hard to beat, IMO.
<ScottK> Debian I think.
<apachelogger> *shrug*, one could create quilt-edit-patch
<LaserJock> I'm a debhelper/dpatch fan myself
<apachelogger> much more sensible as well I guess :P
<LaserJock> I've used CDBS before for simple packages where I didn't have to do much
<LaserJock> are the KDE packages maintained in bzr?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> LaserJock: you might also have a look at lp:~apachelogger/+junk/gypsy it's a tool for batch branching
<LaserJock> ScottK: I was dreaming of seeds last night ;-)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<LaserJock> apachelogger: oh right, I saw a mention of that the other day
<LaserJock> ScottK: I need to run it by cjwatson, but I wonder if I can just maintain a copy of the kubuntu desktop seed in Edubuntu
<LaserJock> then I can depend on that for my edubuntu-desktop-kde seed
<ScottK> yeah.
<ScottK> I always wonder about how those get maintained.
<ScottK> I have thought about a symlink to the higher level seed.
<ScottK> Dunno enough about it yet though.
<LaserJock> for edubuntu-desktop we do an "include ubuntu.jaunty" and therefore get acess to Ubuntu's seeds
<LaserJock> but I can't do the same for kubuntu because there would be big name clashes
<LaserJock> so I was thinking I could just copy over Kubuntu's desktop seed and that'd be good enough
<LaserJock> Colin might not like that or perhaps have a better idea though
<LaserJock> apachelogger: "The only baazar wrapper you will ever need ;-)"? pretty ambitious
 * ScottK tries again on a git snapshot of quassel.
<apachelogger> LaserJock: kubuntu's ultimate target is nothing less than perfection ;-)
<LaserJock> what's 4.1.96? is that beta3?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-11
<apachelogger> LaserJock: rc1
<apachelogger> coming up in about 2 days
<LaserJock> apachelogger: I see a bzr revisioned tagged as 4.1.96-0ubuntu1, is that pre-emptive?
<apachelogger> LaserJock: KDE releases the tarballs one week before release to packagers for additional QA, build checks and binary preparation
<LaserJock> interesting
<LaserJock> is it a public download but they don't announce it widely?
<LaserJock> or do thet send them in the mail :-)
<apachelogger> LaserJock: packagers get direct access to the internal KDE ftp server, only once the appropriate directory is made world readable the public ftp server can sync it
<apachelogger> usually there are some modifications being done, or important last minute bug fixes that didn't make it in before tarball creation
<apachelogger> not many, but it happens
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> do they do that even for Betas?
<apachelogger> yep, IMHO it makes our lives easier since we have a good amount of time to prepare packages and deploy them at the same time KDE publishes the source
<apachelogger> also makes the users happier I suppose :)
<JontheEchidna> unless we're a week and a half late anyways, of course :P
<apachelogger> not often, but it happens :P
<apachelogger> that should also improve if/when we get a server where every ninja has access
<LaserJock> so can you not upload the packages untill KDE officially releases the tarball
<ScottK> Except when we do.
<JontheEchidna> it is very strongly suggested that we don't, since fixes can be made at the last moment
<ScottK> Debian uploaded 4.1.4 and it doesn't release until Monday.
<ScottK> Monday, right?
<apachelogger> depends on the timezone
<apachelogger> Tue UTC
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Friday in .au.
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> Quassel git snapshot test building now.
<apachelogger> LaserJock: we upload before the embargo ends to meet our own release schedule for example
<LaserJock> ok, so if only a couple people in Kubuntu have access to the tarballs does it make it harder to collaborate on getting the packages ready?
<ScottK> apachelogger: In KDE the quassel notifications only work if focus grabbing protection is disabled.  I'm wondering if we should make that the default?
<ScottK> LaserJock: We have a process ....
<JontheEchidna> LaserJock: apachelogger mirrors them on a non-publicly-disclosed-but-accessible-to-those-who-know server
<LaserJock> ok, makes sense
<apachelogger> you have no idea... in june I did a release on my own because Riddell was busy and I guess Riddell did pretty much the same for every release before
<ScottK> Then suddenly he was in charge.
<ScottK> Which was funny because he wasn't core-dev then.
 * apachelogger certainly got a lot of the core-dev experience through being in charge though
<LaserJock> yes, I can imagine
<apachelogger> also we have come a long way, we started off by downloading stuff manually, now we just call a couple of scripts, do some changes and watch pbuilder build ;-)
<nixternal> apachelogger: and you documented all of this on the wiki right? :p
<ScottK> nixternal: You saw my reply to his latest proposal, right?
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually I did, it's just not public :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ScottK: yup :)
<nixternal> I can haz wikipage or something
<ScottK> Yep.
<nixternal> I was going to respond with the same thing :)
<nixternal> hrmm
 * apachelogger will write something up once he is done with .96 reviews
<ScottK> lolspeak and everything?
<apachelogger> I was thinking about writing it in whitespace :P
<apachelogger> also, it's actually all pretty straight forward if you know what all the scripts are doing ;P
<JontheEchidna> black magic otherwise
<JontheEchidna> "ZOMG! It makes teh packagez!"
 * ScottK hands https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/python-stepic/0.3-1 for his documentation project.
 * ScottK tries to remember where to push the packaging branch for quassel ....
<ScottK> Found it.
<ScottK> Sput: It built and the depends are good now.  Thanks.
 * ScottK tests....
<ScottK> Note to self: Build for the release you're running.
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> always a help
<vorian> ScottK: ok, what version of mysqyl does amarok need? the ones i keep plugging in are failing in pbuilder
<ScottK> 5.1
<vorian> yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: trying resumes here
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kquitapp plasma && plasma now?
<ScottK> vorian: apachelogger knows the details.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus
 * vorian looks to apachelogger 
<vorian> again
<apachelogger> vorian: more information required
<vorian> remeber earlier today, i showed you the pbuilder failuer with mysql?
<apachelogger> vorian: no universe?
<vorian> i have universe
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it wasn't default but it shows up now
<apachelogger> vorian: post a complete build log then
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ok, need a strace now
<vorian> pfft
<apachelogger> technically system.kdeglobals should override kdeglobals
 * ScottK returns with his 45.0 ounce/1275.8gram bag of Peanut M&Ms.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what command?
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<apachelogger> strace plasma --nofork > ~/plasma-strace 2>&1
<JontheEchidna> big file
<apachelogger> gzip and send
<JontheEchidna> oh, only line-wise though
<ScottK-laptop> OK.  Here on the quassel git snapshot now.
 * JontheEchidna uses signature volia misspelling
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> another wrong path
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: change your wallpaper to something else
 * JontheEchidna changes to KDE 4.0 default
<JontheEchidna> now restart plasma?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yah, best make sure that plasmarc-applets applied it
<ScottK-desktop> ScottK-laptop: Hey.  This is a test to see if notifications work.
<JontheEchidna> still no snow :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: nah, you need a new package
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: same url
<apachelogger> then restart plasma and you should have snow
<apachelogger> with a bit of luck at least
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> no luck here
<apachelogger> bleh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: strace again please
 * apachelogger reinstalls his jaunty vm to try for himself
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sent
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> are you sure you upgraded the package?
<JontheEchidna> yes, wget, dpkg
<JontheEchidna> oh, unless wget tried to be smart
<JontheEchidna> and renamed the deb
<JontheEchidna> :/
<apachelogger> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> still no snow, though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: strace :P
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: grep the strace for /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/system.kdeglobals
<apachelogger> it shouldn't say (No such file or directory)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103347/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: grep for wallpaper-of-the-month-profile
<JontheEchidna> nothing
<vorian> http://machine-crusade.net/kubuntu-devel.html
 * vorian retries amarok
<apachelogger> hm, apparently I am speaking a lot
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is no good
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anyway, thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
 * apachelogger will have to look into this more closely
<JontheEchidna> maybe if I removed the appletsrc...
<JontheEchidna> haha @ my quote
<vorian> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/103348/
<apachelogger> root@osiris:/# apt-cache show libmysqlclient-dev
<apachelogger> root@osiris:/# apt-cache show mysql-server-5.1
<apachelogger> W: Unable to locate package mysql-server-5.1
<vorian> mrn
<apachelogger> vorian: either these packages are stuck in new, or they are just not available
<vorian> ah, that's prolly it
<apachelogger> vorian: yeah, all in new launchpad sez
<JontheEchidna> no luck with new appletsrc either
<vorian> i just checked too :)
<apachelogger> so, here is the question
<apachelogger> another glass of bloody mary, or going to bed?
<vorian> bloody mary
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger opens another bottle of vodka
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like your SSL cert magic works.
<apachelogger> yay :)
<ScottK> Couldn't sniff my own password this time.
<ScottK> Sput: I'm here on the git snapshot with split client server.  The monolithic one works too.
<ScottK> Sput: I'm about convinced this git snapshot is working.  Is there some upstream person that would be willing to subscribe to Quassel bugs in Ubuntu?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any reason I shouldn't upload this?
<apachelogger> ScottK: unless I told you some earlier there is probably none
<ScottK> Not that I recall.
 * apachelogger is not 100% sober but thinks there was only some testing on the cert stuff to be done
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> 08] <Tonio_> Riddell: I already packaged smb4d, and planing to prepare the wiki static?
<JontheEchidna> whee, lag
<apachelogger> who is lagging?
<apachelogger> oh dear, my bf just fell a sleep watching television
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please check if your .kde kdeglobals contains a Directories group
 * ScottK wonders what decorations apachelogger has available.
<apachelogger> ScottK: decorations?
<ScottK> If it's a deep sleep you might decorate them with something.
<apachelogger> rofl
<ScottK> Shaving cream and lipstick are traditional.
<ScottK> Nair is you've got a serious nasty streak.
<ScottK> is/if
 * apachelogger notes that decoration from the christmas tree is still somewhere *evilgrin*
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no Directories group
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm, ok, I'll take a look at it
<apachelogger> maybe we really need to edit kde4rc, altough I'd rather avoid that
<torkiano> hello, I have a little problem with your KDE 4.2beta packages, Can I report a bug in launchpad?
<torkiano> summarizing: http://imagebin.ca/view/Us-dl8.html
<torkiano> the trash applet not shows its elements
<apachelogger> torkiano: if you are on jaunty you can report a bug, if you are on intrepid this issue might very well be caused by the fact that we don' t deploy updated localization for it
<torkiano> ok apachelogger, I'm in intrepid
<vorian> torkiano: that should be fixed when RC1 comees out next week
<apachelogger> vorian: are you sure?
<vorian> or that
<torkiano> vorian: grear news, thank you vorian
<vorian> apachelogger: it's connected to the kdm.init bug
 * apachelogger is wondering how that connects to kdm
<vorian> it doesn't
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you are not making sense :P
<vorian> yeah, i'll stop talking now
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger continues decorating and then goes to bed, still a lot of reviewing to do tomorrow
<ScottK> apachelogger and Sput: quassel uploaded.
<ScottK> seele: There is now a git snapshot of quassel with KDE integration enabled in Jaunty and on my PPA for Intrepid https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/
<ScottK> seele: This is, less one small commit, the current state of the development tree. It might be worth a quick relook to see if any new usability things pop up.
 * ScottK discovers there is a "Emoticons Themes Manager" and despairs.
<torkiano> ScottK: Wow, Kvirc4 is very impressive, thank you for the PPA
<ScottK> torkiano: You're welcome.  I think it's a bit much for newbies, so not great for our default, but it's a good client.
<ScottK> I should probably upload that to the archive too.
<torkiano> Maybe, quaseel is a little confusing, too. Mainly because of its distributed architecture
<torkiano> but as dar as I Know they are working in it
<ScottK> Yes.  The client/core is.  We're intending the monolithic client as the default.
<torkiano> I wonder if you mind if I put links to your PPA in this thread in kde forum: http://forum.kde.org/kde4-qt4-replacements-for-konversation-t-23842.html
<ScottK> No.  I don't mind.
<ScottK> If I get bug reports, I'll mind.
<ScottK> rgreening: Still up?
<torkiano> ScottK: I understand. I'll wait until you upload kvirc4 to the archive
<ScottK> It may be awhile.  I built my package on work rgreening did and I'd rather let him finish it and get the credit if he's interested.
<rgreening> hry
<rgreening> hey even
<rgreening> ScottK: Im around... I have been a bit tied up with $work :)
<rgreening> + holidays... I should have some time starting Monday...
<ScottK> rgreening: I updated your kvirc package to a newer snapshot and then played with it some.
<rgreening> That's cool
<ScottK> rgreening: I think it's good enough to put in the archive as kvirc (modulo fixing the comments I gave you).
<ScottK> rgreening: So would you be up for updating it next week then (as kvirc, not kvirc-kde4)?
<rgreening> awesome
<ScottK> I take it that's a yes?
<rgreening> sure nthing.
<rgreening> thing...
<ScottK> Great.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> rgreening: Ping me when you need a sponsor.
<rgreening> ok. ty.
<ScottK> torkiano: ^^ Next week some time.
<rgreening> Scott: what changes besides the -kde4 do I need? Obviously update the tar.gz to current snapshot/release/ver
<rgreening> ScottK^
<ScottK> rgreening: Do you still have my comments in your IRC logs?
<torkiano> ScottK: I upgrade the post when that happens ;-)
<ScottK> Well grep kvirc * acrosss my IRC logs tells me who uses kvirc.
<rgreening> probably. If those are the ones, I am pretty sure I did those..
<ScottK> I didn't see an upload after I gave you the comments.
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> let me look
<rgreening> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive
<ScottK> rgreening: That's after I gave you comments.
<ScottK> So I guess you did.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: If you have a look and see any glaring bad things... feel free to let me know. I'll update hte package next week without the -kde4 extension.
<ScottK> OK.  If I get motivated I will.
<ScottK> rgreening: Since it's a Universe package, when you ask me, ask me in #ubuntu-motu.
<rgreening> kk.
<ScottK> When you apply for MOTU we want these people to know who you are.
<rgreening> for sure
<rgreening> ty
<ScottK> No problem.  The more people who know what they are doing and have upload rights, the less for me to do ...
<rgreening> true dat
<Tm_T> (:
<ScottK> Man with one big eyebrow and no mouth?
<ScottK> or nose
<rgreening> ahaha
<Tm_T> left-handed smiley
<rgreening> tim-may!
<Tm_T> rgreening: ?
<rgreening> nvm
<Tm_T> nevervontermights?
<vorian> wow
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> nwn
<vorian> you can put a sftp address in folderview :D
<rgreening> hahah
<vorian> that is awesome
<rgreening> oh I need sleep
<Tm_T> vorian: sure
<vorian> i'm always the last to notice things :)
<Tm_T> vorian: well there will be thousands of people noticing after you so no worries
<vorian> hehe
<ScottK> That's one of the things I love about KDE is you can pretty much to that anywhere.
<ScottK> Gnomish stuff seems to fall over and get upset.
<LaserJock> vorian: that rocks
 * LaserJock comes late to the "sftp in folderview" party
<torkiano> Sckott: I have problems with your quassel packages: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/quassel-client_0.4.0~git090110-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<torkiano>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/kde4/apps/quassel/quassel.notifyrc', which is also in package quassel
<Tm_T> Riddell: knew this? http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/business/11ubuntu.html?_r=1
<briseight> Hi
<briseight> I'm building digikam
<briseight> from svn
<briseight> I need libkipi
<jussi01> briseight: you do realise there is a recent version in ppa?
<briseight> no
<jussi01> briseight: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/digikam-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<briseight> but I would like to build it from svn
<briseight> thx
<jussi01> briseight: thats just a few days old
<briseight> there are a lot of libkipi version
<briseight> libkipi5 libkipi6 libkipi0
<briseight> what is the difference?
<jussi01> no idea tvh
<Tonio_> hi there ;)
<Tonio_> finally got internet at home !!!
<smarter> hey toma
<smarter> woops
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll push some packages today... they're offline for a moment right now
<smarter> toma: sorry :p
<Tonio_> hi smarter
<Tonio_> 7 month without internet connection at home..... so goot to be connected outside of work
<Tonio_> is jaunty usable right now ? I'm currently upgrading....
<Tonio_> smarter: any info about it's status ? I've been offline those last weeks so I have no idea wether it works or not :)
<smarter> Tonio_: didn't try to upgrade, imho it's not really useful at the moment
<Tonio_> smarter: hum, well to test latest kde packages, it is imho
<Tonio_> we'll see if it reboots or not :)
<smarter> Tonio_: we backport everything to intrepid
<smarter> good luck :p
<smarter> I just have a jaunty schroot set up
<Tonio_> smarter: hum, yeah, but backports are generally poorly maintained and don't receive lots of fixes...
<smarter> that's what we try to avoid
<Tonio_> it's the very first time I have a 3.5 MB/s upload speed at home... impressive...
<Tonio_> that'll be usefull :)
<smarter> wow
<Tonio_> and 50 MB/s download (theorically 100 but hard drive + wifi is the limit !!)
<Tonio_> Mb, not MB, sorry :)
<Tonio_> anyway that's still pretty good :)
<smarter> yup
<Tonio_> smarter: do you know if guidance replacement by powerdevil was discussed recently ?
<smarter> yes
<Tonio_> smarter: I need to get infos on what's going on now I'm really back ;)
<smarter> iirc, it was decided to keep guidance in the repo, but to switch to powerdevil by default
<danimo> moin
<Tonio_> smarter: okay
<Tonio_> hey danimo !! long time no see !!
<smarter> not sure how we'll handle the transition
<Tonio_> smarter: what about pataching the powerdevil applet so that it goes in the systray in the first place ?
<danimo> question:does anybody know if the gtk-qt-kde4 theme is finally good enough to make firefox look good?
<danimo> hi Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> smarter: to many applets in the bar take up to much space....
<danimo> the one in 8.10 has a quite some issues
<Tonio_> smarter: better have them in the systray imho, as for networkmanager too
<Tonio_> danimo: yeah, but that's a long time plan discussion :)
<smarter> Tonio_: this should be discussed with the plasma devs, I think the idea is to get the plasmoids in the systray
<Tonio_> danimo: also, I hope the kde crew will do something with notification... there are WAY to much of them right now
<Tonio_> smarter: should probably be an option btw...
<danimo> Tonio_: it mostly annoys me with kopete
<Tonio_> danimo: and what about file copy :)
<danimo> Tonio_: well, I never liked that anyway
<Tonio_> danimo: have you tried to load ktorrent with a bunch of torrents loaded ?
<Tonio_> your screen get full of notifications :)
<smarter> Tonio_: report bugs everytime you see them when you shouldn't, the devs need to specify it explicitely in the code so that they don't appear
<danimo> Tonio_: the problem is that kio does not distinguish between downloads and file copy operations
<Tonio_> smarter: yep, that's probably a ktorrent issue
<smarter> and the fix should be easy
<Tonio_> smarter: I think so...
<Tonio_> danimo: interesting...
<Tonio_> what about the policykit applet ?
<Tonio_> last time I tried it didn't work at all...
<danimo> Tonio_: you can make them silent, e.g. if you  know the operation is probably local, but nobody seems to do thgat
 * danimo goes for breakfast
<Tonio_> danimo: I'll check if that can simply be kiosk configured for the softwares causing problem...
<danimo> Tonio_: I doubt it
<danimo> Tonio_: about the policykit applet: no idea. I'm still not very involved in KDE dev again
<danimo> Tonio_: you can now ask me all about Qt Creator though :)
<Tonio_> danimo:  :)
<Tonio_> the problem is that whenever you need to take a break..... everything changes so fast....
<danimo> Tonio_: tell me about it
<danimo> Tonio_: I finished studies and suddenly everything's changed
<danimo> which is good to see, since there is progress
<danimo> but well, it's quite some effort to get going again
<Tonio_> true that....
<Tonio_> danimo: running through personal issues, I couldn't contribute much for 7 month... alike
<danimo> Tonio_: last thing I heard about you was getting married and stuff
<Tonio_> danimo: that's old stuff :)
<Tonio_> danimo: we split....
<Tonio_> danimo: in fact she had another guy for month when we where planning to get married....
<Tonio_> danimo: pretty rude :)
 * Tonio_ crosses fingers and reboots.... jaunty please, give me a good feeling !
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> hum it works surprisingly well....
<wesley> ive reported more bugs for 9.04
<apachelogger> ScottK: seeing torkiano's error I would suppose share/kde4/apps/quassel also ought to go to quassel-data
<apachelogger> headache--
<apachelogger> wesley: reporting bugs against kde*-kde4 products doesn't make much sense because we don't monitor them anymore
<apachelogger> wesley: apt-cache show juk | grep Source
<apachelogger> that should spitout the appropriate source package to report the bug against
<wesley> ow though that already, but some are distro related
<wesley> gues the problems will be fixed in kde4.2 final
<wesley> going see if in kde4.2 rc is the problem, if not its fixed within kde
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~velroy1
<apachelogger> wesley: that has nothing to do with distro related or not, it's about reporting bugs against the right package
<apachelogger> usr/bin/juk was never created by kdemultimedia-kde4
<wesley> which package is it then? kdemultimedia ?
<apachelogger> aye
<wesley> kdemultimedia-kde4 is from 8.04 isnt it ?
<apachelogger> wesley: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<apachelogger> yes, -kde4 is from hardy
<wesley> You know that people por linux drivers to osx ?
<apachelogger> wesley: I suppose you mean port?
<wesley> yeah port
<apachelogger> didn't know that
<apachelogger> but I imagine that would be rather pointless
<apachelogger> osx is based on bsd, now while both linux and bsd are posix compatible the way their driver stacks are quite different AFAIK
<wesley> its not really for legal purpose but its nice to see such a commiuty, it reminds me about Linux :)
<apachelogger> wesley: well, they make use of the linux driver's implementation details, so they don't have to analyze the hardware themselfs, so one could say they only "borrow" knowledge ;-)
<apachelogger> something not possible for most linux drivers though
<wesley> yeah, they doing pretty well if you ask me, i dont get why osx wont be there for the pc, but those drivers that people make should be in handy for say external wlan devices
<apachelogger> wesley: apple would loose it's main advantage if osx was available for anything but macs
<wesley> say is juk unmainted ?
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> off-topic
<apachelogger> wesley: again
<wesley> juk is ontopic
<apachelogger> not so much either :P
 * apachelogger knows no one who actually uses juk
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I do
<Tm_T> when Amarok fails that is
<apachelogger> Tm_T: mom, then I would have to use juk all the time :P
<wesley> is it maineted by kde? because there are no responds on my bug reports
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I don't, as my amarok is just fine
<Tm_T> wesley: ot
<wesley> i prefer juk over amarok
<Tm_T> wesley: gah, sorry
<wesley> ot ??
<Tm_T> wesley: it's part of kdemultimedia
<wesley> oh, doesnt really seem to be maintned if you ask me
<apachelogger> wesley: help -> about juk
<apachelogger> and just because you didn't recive a reply on your bugs doesn't mean it's unmaintained
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna: did anyone fix bindings?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: kdepimlibs bug which was fixed, it builds fine without any modification to Riddell's first package
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll mark it reviewed
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guidance-power-manager/+bug/269592 i think this is fixed in 9.04 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269592 in guidance-power-manager "[Kubuntu 8.10 Alpha] Guidance Manager doesnt set brightness good at startup" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> we don't use guidance-power-manager by default anyway
<wesley> yeah found another bug, this time in package usb-creator
<wesley> apachelogger , gues that solved the problems, because in 8.04 and 8.10 it wasnt working like i wwanted
<wesley> how do i find package detalil ?
<wesley> ubuntu is hard working on the intel issues ???
<apachelogger> what kind of package detail?
<apachelogger> and for which package
<wesley> usb-creator
<wesley> and how can i report against 9.04? i always fill this in [ Kubuntu 9.04 Alpa 2 ]
<apachelogger> wesley: you should stop that
<apachelogger> a bug affects all series unless someone proofs it is only vaild for 9.04 or 8.10 ...
<apachelogger> wesley: usb-creator is an ubuntu thing, so you might want to ask in #ubuntu
<wesley> i have found the info, why not use tags like which branch i am uing? i though that would be better for developers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: join ##club-ubuntu for bug squashing purpose :P
<wesley> so if i get it right, its better to report without pointing which branch i use?
<JontheEchidna> my dog is chewing on my dad's beard...
<wesley> i only have cats
<Nightrose> apachelogger: another 2 hours to release I hope - getting started on the announcement now
<wesley> apachelogger what if i know sure its related to 9.04 ? because ive used usb creator on 8.10 and it worked
<apachelogger> Nightrose: packages for intrepid are ready
<Nightrose> excellent
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/103538/
<apachelogger> wesley: that doesn't mean it can be fixed for 9.04, so it might as well affect 9.10
<wesley> oh okay, anyway if i spit the file, see this ImportError: No module named gnomevfs
<wesley> should i name that in my title ?
<apachelogger> yeah, probably a dependency issue in sub-creator
<apachelogger> wesley: for example
<apachelogger> the triagers will change the title to the most productive form anyway if necessary
<wesley> okay, then, i going test maby to on my acer machine
<wesley> its better to test on more machines isnt it ?
<apachelogger> yes
<wesley> then i going run unstable on both
<apachelogger> wesley: having a virtualmachine ought to be enough in most cases
<wesley> ive something must better, i have a stable osx on my machine so i dual boot with osx and ubuntu is unstable
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree I put the notify thing in the wrong package for quassel.
<wesley> cant i help on lauchpad for people who want to ask something about kde4 in there dutch laugugae?
<apachelogger> wesley: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<apachelogger> it's organized by source package, so you might want to subscribe to more than just kdebase
<apachelogger> it's like subforums for every source package
<wesley> you added me :) thanks,
<wesley> i can answer also in dutch
<wesley> !kdenlive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive
<JontheEchidna> !info kdenlive
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 871 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<JontheEchidna> !info kdenlive jaunty
<ubottu> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-0.0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1300 kB, installed size 3916 kB
<seele> ScottK: which one do i want? quassel or quassel-client?
 * seele waves to jjesse 
<seele> 'morning
<jussi01> seele: quassel for the monolithic build
<seele> jussi01: thanks
<jjesse> monring
<wesley> I need someone with a credit card to pay some flight tickets
 * seele blinks
<jussi01> err, what?
<doc__> hi there
<alleeHol> \sh: mhmm, happy birthday \o/
<torkiano> 	
<torkiano> Hello, what is the kubuntu policy with KDE3 bugs?
<ScottK> torkiano: Depends on the package.
<torkiano> For triaging this: bug 47429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47429 in kdenetwork "kopete does not connect through proxy" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47429
<torkiano> is kopete
<ScottK> Also I'm fixing the quassel conflicting file problem right now.  Thanks.
<torkiano> You are welcome
<ScottK> torkiano: Does the KDE4 version do it?
<torkiano> As far as I know, no
<ScottK> The it's still a valid bug.
<torkiano> Then, this is not a valid response: http://pastebin.ca/1305993
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do I need to conflict/replace or just conflict when I shuffle files from package to package?
 * ScottK didn't get enough sleep in the last few days to remember.
<apachelogger> ScottK: replace
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<apachelogger> both only when the package completely replaces another one
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> torkiano: I'm not a fan of such replies.  I tend to believe it's a bug until someone has reason to believe it's not.  Can you try it with a proxy?
<ScottK> But that's just me.  Asking everyone to reproduce every bug in every release and invalidating the bug is all the rage these days in bugsquad.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Weren't you working on updating kdenlive to a new version or something?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I was
<torkiano> ScottK: not here, I try tomorrow in the work
<ScottK> torkiano: I think that's a much more useful triaging action.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<torkiano> ScottK: And if tomorrow I can't reproduce the bug with my KDE4, what is the next step?
<ScottK> If you can connect via a proxy, then the bug is fixed.  Just mark it fix released.
<ScottK> Generally you invite the reporter then to try it in a new release and reopen the bug if it still doesn't work for them.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please double check me on this...  For quassel-data:
<ScottK> Conflicts: quassel-client (=< 0.4.0~git090110-0ubuntu1), quassel (=< 0.4.0~git090110-0ubuntu1)
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, I am being silly as well
<apachelogger> yo need a replaces
<apachelogger> *you
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> That's the correct syntax though, right?
<apachelogger> nah <= not =<
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK fixes
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> and I thought my hangover had bad influence on my work :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> god
<apachelogger> it's 11th again
<apachelogger> ~order birthday package for \sh
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to \sh and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday \sh, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday \sh :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<Tm_T> ok
<apachelogger> \sh: happy bday *hug*
 * apachelogger hands \\sh a box of cookies
<Tm_T> Kubuntu Kookies!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> bad!
<apachelogger> that makes KK
<apachelogger> you don't want to have KK, really
<Tm_T> Kool Kubuntu Kookies then
<apachelogger> K3
<ScottK> No, that's worse.
<Tm_T> how so?
<ScottK> KKK is a severely racist organization in the US.
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> why do your racist organizations have K's in their names?
<Tm_T> oh I know, and we have big crocery stores called KKK-Supermarket here
<apachelogger> in europe they at least use something with N
<apachelogger> Tm_T: oh dear
<Tm_T> well K KK KKK and biggest ones are KKKK
<apachelogger> we should just use kenji signs instead
<Tm_T> apachelogger: why not Kubuntu signs?
<ScottK> Well it's ~ a century and a half old, so I think they got there first.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: because we only have one :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: but that's enough!
<apachelogger> if you say so :P
<apachelogger> we need a font though
<apachelogger> and make it default, otherwise we can't use the sign on IRC
<Sput> happy birthday \sh!
<Sput> \sh: we shall have a (two, three, many) beer(s) as soon as I've started drinking again :)
<apachelogger> Sput must be sober, he is so unproductive :P
<Sput> I am :(
 * ScottK points out http://techbase.kde.org/Development/CMake_KDE_4_2
<apachelogger> back in the days you broke and rewrote quassel in one day
<Sput> I'm busy figuring out why QFormLayout sucks in Oxygen theme
<Sput> can't give seele her middle alignment stuff with that bug :/
<apachelogger> ScottK: something interesting about it?
<ScottK> It summarizes build system changes 4.0/4.1 -> 4.2
<ScottK> Sput: Did you see the minimize bug discussions from last night on #quassel?
<Sput> ScottK: yeah, didn't get around to look at it though
<nixternal> do we have the 2.0.1.1 amarok in intrepid yet?
<ScottK> nixternal: vorian was working on it yesterday.
<nixternal> groovy
<ScottK> Sput: OK.  As long as it goes on the list.
<ScottK> nixternal: It's punted to Universe so mere MOTU can deal with it.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> looks like there is an amarok-kde4 update in intrepid already :)
<ScottK> Yes, but it doesn't use the official mysql 5.1 packages, so there's more work for Jaunty to get it more right.
<apachelogger> ScottK: he worked on jaunty
<apachelogger> also for jaunty 5.1 is still in binary new
<ScottK> apachelogger: Right.  You did the Intrepid one.
<ScottK> That too.
 * ScottK wonders if Riddell can find a moment to fix that (get mysql 5.1 out of binary New)?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what does one have to do to become archive admin? :P
<ScottK> Working for Canonical helps a lot.  AFAIK, Hobbsee is the only exception, but has limited access as a result.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: no more Vista for me! Windows 7!!! :P
<ScottK> Nightrose: So Amarok works with Audible?
<Tm_T> nixternal: 7lover!
<nixternal> hahahaha
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> nixternal: damn you, we have to change all factoids
<nixternal> don't know yet...they opened up beta testing to everyone...so I am going to see if it is all people are saying it is
<nixternal> I will give an un-biased report of course :p
<Tm_T> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<Nightrose> ScottK: it did in 1.4 - i don't think Alejandro got around to making it work in 2
<ScottK> OK.
<Nightrose> but it is planned
<ScottK> Nightrose: Audible is the thing that stands between my wife and being Windows free ...
 * ScottK is interested ...
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> xevix and aumuell are the guys to talk to about it
<Nightrose> aumuell being the guy who did it for 1.4
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> hahahahahahahha
<Nightrose> *lol* nixternal
<Nightrose> so you love it, he?
<Tm_T> sorry, had to fix that
<nixternal> Nightrose: haven't even tried it yet, downloading it now
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<nixternal> I need to go get another hard drive
<Nightrose> tell us how much you love it once you tried
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: can one of you update http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu please?
<nhandler> What is the best way to test out the latest kde on intrepid? I'm still getting used to not running the Development version of Ubuntu
<apachelogger> nhandler: kubuntu-experimental PPA
<apachelogger> nhandler: also I think JontheEchidna could use some help with backporting
<nhandler> Thanks apachelogger
<nhandler> apachelogger: What is he backporting?
<apachelogger> nhandler: 4.1.96
<nhandler> To intrepid?
<apachelogger> or at least I am hoping he started backporting already :)
<apachelogger> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> Sure, I could give him a hand. Is the progress being tracked anywhere? Or should I just ask him what he has done?
<seele> ScottK: i saw you made a comment about notifications in quassel, is it using knotify now?
<ScottK> seele: Now it is.
<ScottK> It wasn't before.
<seele> ScottK: ok great
<ScottK> It was actually better before.
<seele> ScottK: i didnt get to install .4 yet (i'll get to it in about 30 minutes after i finish emails).. but does Quassel have an option to run in the systram without having an entry in the task panel?
<seele> ScottK: i'm annoyed with the plasma notifications, but i forget if they were improved for rc1.  theyre too big and block too much of my work area
<ScottK> seele: It does, but it's currently bugged.  Sput's aware of it.
<seele> ScottK: ok.. as long as it's planned.
 * ScottK is using it with 4.1.3, so dunno what it's like with 4.2.
<ScottK> It'd be handy if someone running 4.2 would take a screenshot of a quassel notification using the Jaunty package or the one from my PPA?
 * ScottK looks around.
<Sput> ScottK: actually, close-to-tray seems to work fine here
<ScottK> Sput: Clost to try works.  It's minimize to try that was the problem.
<ScottK> Was/Is.
 * ScottK needs more coffee
<jussi01> ScottK: I can take a screenie of git +4.2 if you like?
<ScottK> jussi01: With the KDE integration enabled?
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah
<Sput> ScottK: that works here too :(
<ScottK> Yes.  Please.
<jussi01> ScottK: please hilight me then :)
<ScottK> Sput: With KDE integration.
<Sput> ScottK: yes of course.
<ScottK> jussi01: Hello from #kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Sput: Dunno what to say then.  Definitely no workee here.
<Sput> ScottK: I have tried both checking and unchecking the box, and Quassel minimizes fine with both minimize and close button
<Sput> I'm running KDE trunk though
<ScottK> Maybe that's it.
 * ScottK looks at jussi01 to try it too.
 * Sput updates and restarts quassel just in case
<Sput> ScottK: so you have both options checked?
<ScottK> Sput: I've tried it with both and only one.
<jussi01> ok, hilight again? (sorry)
<ScottK> jussi01: Does minimize-to-tray work for you?
<ScottK> Sput: It did not work both with both options checked and with just minimize-to-tray checked.
<jussi01> minimize to tray doesnt work here
<ScottK> minimize-to-try-on-minimize
<jussi01> just remaximises
<ScottK> Same here.
<ScottK> Sput: close-to-tray works fine.
<jussi01> ScottK: this is annoying, cant seem to get a screen - the notifications disapear on me. can you hilight me a few times in a row?
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<Sput> ScottK: I can't reproduce :(
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<ScottK> jussi01: Sure.  Repeated notifications here we come ....
<nhandler> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> Sorry everyone else.
<ScottK> I hope that was enough.
<ScottK> Sput: What KDE are you  running?
<Sput> minimize on minimize, minimize on close, tray icon all work fine
<Sput> 4.2.60
<Sput> but I couldn't reproduce that issue last time I tried either
<ScottK> Odd.
<Sput> which makes fixing a bitch, obviously... I'd need somebody who can reproduce who is willing to have a look at our code and can debug this
<ScottK> Unfortunately that would not be me.
<ScottK> willing/able
<jussi01> Sput: I can give you vnc to my machine...
<Sput> jussi01: that might be an option, not right now though (have some other things cooking in my workdir currently)
<ScottK> jussi01: Was that enough notifications?
<Sput> plasma's notifications are broken still, they seem to ignore the "persistant" flag
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah, ive got it... (though with my other client - stole the wifes lappy fo a min)  1 sec
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> jussi01: Did you have to disable focus stealing protection?
<ScottK> One does on 4.1.
<Sput> on 4.2 as well, afaics
<ScottK> OK.
<Sput> KNotification has a flag to raise the window on click, with a TODO: No working yet
<jussi01> ScottK: I just had another app running next in line (terminal) http://omploader.org/vMTQ5YQ
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> jussi01: Looks much better than what I get in 4.1.
<jussi01> ScottK: yeah, MUCH bettefr :D
<Sput> ah, 4.1 still had those ugly rectangles
<jussi01> 4.2 does on occaision still
<nixternal> seele: you tweeted to me about "browser stats" being misleading...please explain, because I am quite confused right now...this was from jan. 8
<ScottK> jussi01: Here's my recursive look at it: http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/notify.notify.png
<seele> nixternal: i posted a message on one of your articles and it said i was on XP.  i assume that is because i set my user agent to XP so i can view websites which check for Windows
<nixternal> ahhhh
<jussi01> ScottK: heh... I like the look of my setup much better... ;)
<jussi01> anyone tried the new network manager plasmoid in the last few days? (updating mine now)
<apachelogger> ScottK: problem is the positioning of the passive popup?
<apachelogger> jussi01: it looks better :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: usable yet?
<apachelogger> no :P
<apachelogger> not for me anyway
<apachelogger> 2 packages to go
<ScottK> seele: Did you get the updated quassel working OK?
<ScottK> torkiano: I just uploaded the fix for the conflicting packages.
<torkiano> ScottK: downloading...
<ScottK> Given the huge amount of change in the quassel package from 0.3.1 (thanks again apachelogger), if that's the only thin that's bugged in the packaging, I'm pretty pleased.
<ScottK> thin/thing
<torkiano> ScottK: Works fine now, thanks
<ScottK> torkiano: Great.  Sorry for the trouble.
<torkiano> I'll try it, see you soon ;-)
<seele> ScottK: sorry.. still going through a pile of emails.  as soon as i finish this one i plan on installing .4
<ScottK> OK.
<seele> sometimes i think i work hard on kde than the job that pays me
<seele> *harder
<Sput> seele: why do I know that feeling :)
<torkiano> mmmm
<torkiano> I  believe i found a little bug XD
<torkiano> in help->about quassel
<torkiano> show 0.3 version
<ScottK> torkiano: It's not a 0.4 release yet, just a git snapshot, so it's up to Sput when he wants to change that.
<Sput> yeah, probably gonna take a couple weeks until we release 0.4 proper
<torkiano> ScottK: I know, forget what I said then
<ScottK> But please test and file bugs.
<torkiano> ScottK: ok, but in the quassel tracker or here (they are your packages)
 * Sput wonders if launchpad can relay to redmine
<ScottK> Sput: I don't think so.  If you have a launchpad account it's easy enough to subscribe and get the bugmail.
<ScottK> torkiano: The easy answer is if it's a packaging problem put it in Launchpad and if it's a quasell problem put it in their Redmine.
<ScottK> Of course knowing the difference isn't always easy.
 * Sput will subscribe to launchpad if redmine can't be integrated
<ScottK> Sput: I'm sure it can't.
<seele> Sput: is there a changelog thusfar?
<nhandler> Is there a better way to setup multiple pbuilders than the way mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Multiple%20pbuilders
<ScottK> nhandler: You can do it with pbuilder-dist very easily.
<Sput> seele: there is one, but it just contains major features (and I don't think it's quite up to date currently)
<torkiano> ok ScottK, thank you for the information. I'll do the best we can
<nhandler> ScottK: Will that work with k-d-t ?
<Sput> seele: there is git log, of course.
<ScottK> Dunno
<Sput> http://bugs.quassel-irc.org/repositories/revisions/quassel-irc
<ScottK> seele: The current snapshot we have packaged includes the commit from 01/10/2009 06:42 PM, but nothing after.
<seele> ok thanks
<Riddell> nhandler: you pinged?
<apachelogger> nhandler: you can override pbuilder in kdt using the env var $PBUILDER
<apachelogger> nhandler: smarter knows more about that
 * smarter switched to sbuild, pbuilder-dist sucks :p
<apachelogger> nhandler: also, I prefer to have multiple .pbuilderrcs for different series
<Riddell> apachelogger: to become archive admin you need to hang around on #ubuntu-release and express and interest, I'm not sure what's available through launchpad these days (hobbsee will know), I use the command line but that needs ssh to datacentre so Canonical only
<apachelogger> so ultimately I need to become canonical employee first -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think most stuff is available through launchpad now
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you think they need someone to cleanup canonical tower? ;-)
<nhandler> Riddell: Could you add me to k-u-t
<Riddell> nhandler: updates-testing?
<apachelogger> hm, hold on
<Riddell> nhandler: what's your LP id?
<nhandler> nhandler
<apachelogger> Riddell: we could make -ninjas a member of it?
 * apachelogger thins it would make much more sense to have all ninjas be member of -ninjas and indirect member to all the other teams we have
 * nhandler likes that idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: please make ninjas a member of kut
<apachelogger> or make me admin and I make ninjas a member :P
<vorian> ScottK: nixternal, waiting for mysql5.1 to get through new first
<nixternal> groovy
<nhandler> Thanks Riddell
<Riddell> "Kubuntu Ninjas (kubuntu-ninjas) has been invited to join this team.
<Riddell> vorian: mysql 5.1 accepted
<vorian> Riddell: AWESOME!
<vorian> thanks so much
<Riddell> kubuntu-ninjas accepted
<apachelogger> is it me or is rsync borked?
<apachelogger> from the cdimage server
<apachelogger> hm, now it works
<Sput> seele: I think you had the great idea of replacing the giant Quassel logo by some sort of welcome page where users can choose to edit network/identity and/or connect to a (possibly predefined) network
<Sput> seele: Would you like to provide a mock-up (either as .ui or a graphics file) how that could/should look like?
 * ScottK wonders how much more junk mail these team changes will get him.
<apachelogger> lol
 * ScottK is not kidding.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you should see what I get at releases
 * ScottK can imagine.
 * ScottK would really like for the entire concept of merge notifications to just die and go away.
 * ScottK could really care less if some mozillathingy has a branch that wants merged.
<apachelogger> I am not sure but I think you can unsubscirbe $team from the branch ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Unfortunately those branches are owned by ubuntu-dev.
<ScottK> So that might not make everyone happy.
<ScottK> They need to disambiguate 'can commit to the branch' from 'cares if it wants merged'.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/ReleasePackaging
<apachelogger> enough information?
 * ScottK guesses too much before he looks.
<apachelogger> oi vei
 * apachelogger burns jaunty
<ScottK> apachelogger: The only thing that leaps out as missing is where/how one gets the correct batrc.
<ScottK> Is that automagic now?
<apachelogger> the idea is that that is private :P
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Fair enough.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you just need to download the .batrc_path which defines where exactly the .batrc lives ... if no .batrc is around the batscritps will try to download one via the url in .batrc_path
 * JontheEchidna tries quassel
 * JontheEchidna purges config for pure experience
<JontheEchidna> meh, gotta go
<torkiano> bug 201291
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201291 in audacity "Add ogv (video) and oga (audio) as recognized extension for Ogg Theora and Ogg Vorbis, respectively" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201291
<torkiano> my ogv video appears without its video icon
<torkiano> is it a bug in kubuntu-default-settings?
<torkiano> I use KDE4.2 4.1.85
<torkiano> if I change the extension to ogg, I get the correct video icon
<ScottK> kdesvn could really use a merge from Debian Experimental if someone were in the mood.
<ScottK> We're quite behind.
<Nightrose> cheaters (@ amarok screenshot in the 2.0.1.1 news) ;-)
<Nightrose> that is clearly an old beta screenshot
<Nightrose> thx for the story though
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-11
<nixternal> Riddell: thought there were more proposals yet to be completed on it...could be wrong, but I thought the current status was just a "practical reality" at this point...re: archive reorg
<Riddell> I think the developer membership board still has stuff to sort out but the kubuntu-dev team exists and we put people onto it
<Riddell> the list of packages they can upload misses some important ones though which is disappointing
<nixternal> do we have a list of those?
<Riddell> there's a weird command which lists them
<nixternal> oh yeah, I have it aliased
<Riddell> lists the ones that can be uploaded
<Riddell> but soprano and kde4libs and maybe kdebase-runtime can't as I remember
<nixternal> ./edit_acl.py -s $* query
<nixternal> in our case -> ./edit_acl.py -s kubuntu-dev query
<nixternal> that is the list of packages we can upload
<jjesse> interesting choqok is once again crashing for me everytime it updates
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, nixternal: From my recollection, I cannot upload: qt4-x11, akonadi, soprano, phonon-backends, kde4libs, kdebase-workspace, kdebase-runtime, or kdesdk
<JontheEchidna> attica neither
<JontheEchidna> or shared-desktop-ontologies
<JontheEchidna> but I can upload to half the gnome packages, for some weird reason
<JontheEchidna> oh, and I also cannot upload kde-l10n-* packages, but I can upload to every single Ubuntu language pack :/
<crimsun> regarding the topic, how is mesa still broken?
<crimsun> (aside from a possible libGL.so debacle)
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any motus alive?
<_Groo_> is anyone going to upload plasmoid-cwp to lucid? if not, im gonna assign myself the task
<ScottK> crimsun: debacle still not fixed.
<_Groo_> ScottK: hey scottk, can i do a change in wally yet?
<ScottK> Is it accepted?
<_Groo_> ScottK: i think so :)
<_Groo_> ScottK: how do i check that?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Looks like the source is accepted, but not the binaries: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wally
<ScottK> Best let it get through binary New first unless it's urgent.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wally/2.3.1-0ubuntu1 is clearer
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok scott, im gonna do the package for cwp plasmoid and do the usual process again.. when im done im gonna bug you for sponsorship again :D
<JontheEchidna> !info plasma-widget-customizable-weather
<ubottu> plasma-widget-customizable-weather (source: plasma-widget-customizable-weather): a weather plasma widget that is highly customizable. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.12-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 311 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: ^
<JontheEchidna> oh, new relase
<JontheEchidna> not new package ;-)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah, sorry :) last is 0.9.18
<JontheEchidna> whoa, qtcurve got a 1.0 release finally
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: also aurorae was broken with latest 4.4 rc1
<JontheEchidna> broken?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: kde-window-manager: Conflicts: kwin-style-aurorae but 0.2.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<JontheEchidna> right, aurorae is part of the kde-window-manager package now
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: you upgrade to rc1 you loose aurorae
<_Groo_> really?
<JontheEchidna> rly
 * _Groo_ going to check
<JontheEchidna> before you got overwrite errors when you had both installed
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: nice :) well the the old one needs to be removed from lucid :)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks for the tip :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind removing kwin-style-aurorae?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: can do
<JontheEchidna> thx
<_Groo_> well gotta go, gonna spend some ubuntu time with my wife, seeya :D
 * genii gets a coffee and reads buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdebase-runtime_4:4.3.90-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> genii: Part of the mesa breakage.  See /topic
<genii> ScottK: OK, thanks
<neversfelde> the bilbo bzr branch isn't really usefule anymore, because bilbo is now part of kdepim. Should it be deleted or do we keep outdated branches for documentation or something else?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I think you can mark it as obsolete
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<hunger> There were some messages about making linGL more alternative-friendly in the list of changes. Could you actually set up the alternatives now that the lib (ald GLU, too) were moved into /usr/lib/mesa?
<Riddell> agateau: hmm FindDBusMenuQt.cmake is missing from that patch you sent me this morning
<Riddell> and from the one you sent me last week
<agateau> Riddell: oh
<agateau> Riddell: sending it
<Riddell> Mamarok, Nightrose: does amarok 2.2.2 want liblastfm 0.3.0 or 0.4 git?
<Nightrose> Riddell: no idea tbh sorry - lfanchi will know for sure but readme should be up to date too
<Mamarok> well, README still says 0.3
<Riddell> so I'll go with that for the backport
<Mamarok> I pinged lfranchi, I hope he doesn't change that in the last minute :)
<ScottK> hunger: Right now mesa is broken so you can't do much with it at all.
<fabo> freeflyi1g: have you pushed your patches upstream (qt fonts) ?
<freeflyi1g> fabo: not yet
<al> out of curiosity, is there a review process that could come up with means to prevent things like the mess with the libGL change or is it just "stuff that happens"?
<al> cause i'd propose to create a test case where one random reverse dependency gets compiled, at least for main packages
<ScottK> al: There isn't a formal process, but stuff like this is pretty unusual these days.
<ScottK> There's ~ two times a release cycle where stuff gets totally broken.
<al> hmkay
 * txwikinger wishes everyody a fine Monday morning (substitute with day of time as appropriate)
<txwikinger> or time of day whatever more inclined ;)
<Riddell> agateau: I'm also missing org.freedesktop.StatusNotifierWatcher.xml
<Riddell> agateau: this git thing isn't the perfect answer you claim it is :)
<agateau> Riddell: mmm... seems my diff failed to include any new file
<agateau> Riddell: it is perfect, I am just an unperfect user :)
<maco> was it a git changeset? maybe you didnt git add the files first?
<agateau> maco: yes I created the diff file in a hurry
<agateau> Riddell: will redo them
<ScottK> Riddell: How about putting the Windows USB creator on our dvd image?  Ubuntu has added it to theirs and it seems a good idea to me.
<Riddell> ScottK: is that different from the normal usb creator?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes in that in runs on Windows.
<Riddell> so this isn't a package we add to the seeds I take it, it's something in the ISO build scripts
<ScottK> Yeah, it's a cdimage change
<Riddell> seems sensible
<ScottK> See the recent backscroll in -release for details.
<JontheEchidna> on the subject of seeds, how did we get 30 MB over the iso size?
<JontheEchidna> (on amd64, only 11 MB on i386)
<Riddell> and that's with no language packs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: 4.4 is a lot bigger than 4.3.
<JontheEchidna> if only there was a visual representation of what's taking up how much space
<Riddell> nice idea, shouldn't be /too/ hard to do
<ScottK> Looks like we haven't had a successful dvd build since 12/21.  I think from looking at the ubuntu-cdimage change to put it on the Ubuntu dvd, we'll get it too.
<agateau> Riddell: new patch sent
<JontheEchidna> For starters, we could replace kate with kwrite giving us a 3.1 MB gain
<JontheEchidna> kwrite probably fits the average usecase better as well
<ulysses__> o.O Kate is much better then Kwrite
<JontheEchidna> well, yes
 * amichair likes Kate better
<JontheEchidna> but most people just need a notepad
<JontheEchidna> only us uber 1337 developers need the full-blown half-ide text editor ;-)
<ulysses__> :D
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: what about kvkbd?
 * neversfelde remembers that he wanted to talk to someone about it
<JontheEchidna> we have plasma-widget-plasmaboard now
<JontheEchidna> smarter was talking about that I think
<neversfelde> yes
<Riddell> I've never seen the point of kwrite, it's just kate without tabs (and other bits) and people know how to use tabs
<Riddell> but is it really 3MB smaller?  what's the change there?
<JontheEchidna> Installing kwrite: After this operation, 406kB of additional disk space will be used.
<JontheEchidna> removing kate: After this operation, 3,617kB disk space will be freed.
<maco> uh hang on
<neversfelde> also an average user would not need kdepim-wizards, but I do not know how much space that brings
<maco> did you install kwrite before trying the remove kate
<ulysses__> kwrite: Installed-Size: 408
<maco> because kate's low estimate could be based on stuff kate installed already
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's space on disk.  Savings on CD would be less due to compression
<ulysses__> 408 what?
<maco> er kwrite's low estimate
<ScottK> Riddell: It also lacks all the syntax highlighting stuff too.
<JontheEchidna> kate also comes with a lot of plugins
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: is archive size a better indicator?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes
<Riddell> yes the size of the .deb is about right
<JontheEchidna> kwrite: Need to get 129kB of archives.
<JontheEchidna> kate: Need to get 921kB of archives.
<JontheEchidna> ha, mirrored
<JontheEchidna> so I guess that helps a bit?
 * amichair wonders how much would be saved if better compression was used
<Riddell> I think it is lzma (could be wrong)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's definitely still lmza
 * amichair further wonders if there are any usage statistics for applications installed by default
 * amichair does not speak today. He only wonders things in the small confines of his mind...
<JontheEchidna> I guess there's the popcon statistics, but those have to be turned on manually by the user
 * amichair thought those were installation statistics, not usage statistics. He is likely wrong.
<JontheEchidna> it has both :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, sorta
<JontheEchidna> "use this package regularly"
<ScottK> Average users don't fill in the popcon data.
<JontheEchidna> speedcrunch vs kcalc is 524kB vs 132kB
<JontheEchidna> we also have a calculator plasmoid, so we are awash in calculators
<JontheEchidna> but perhaps we want a non-plasmoid calculator
<neversfelde> why?
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid calculator is limited to the desktop, and can't be brought in front of windows easily (or at least discoverably and non-intrusively)
<neversfelde> everyone who needs to use a calculator for complex tasks should be able to install it.
<neversfelde> fist things I remove are speedcrunch, kvkbd, kdepim-wizards, ksystemlog, kmag, kmousetools and some other apps I do not remember at the moment
<neversfelde> we should keep the apps handicaped users need and think about removing the rest, especially applications, which can be replaced by existing widgets
<jjesse> i don't understand the need to replace speedcrunch, i don't reach for the plasmoid when i need a calculator, i reach for speedcrunch
 * JontheEchidna never uses ksystemlog
<jjesse> in fact 90% of the time i dont even look at my desktop
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I don't think we could get away with replacing speedcrunch with the plasmoid. But I think we could do kcalc since they are almost the same for most uses
 * amichair uses speedcrunch quite a bit, and would hate the idea of using a widget for a calculator. widgets don't play nice with multitasking.
<Riddell> separating out /usr/share/speedcrunch/books/ would be an idea
<JontheEchidna> I didn't even know it had a math book function
<JontheEchidna> speedcrunch is a bit prettier than kcalc, so if we could get the size down a bit it'd be nice to keep it
<JontheEchidna> oxygen-icon-theme grew 5.7 MB in lucid compared to karmic
<JontheEchidna> that's probably a lot of the problem right there
<freinhard> is strigi 0.7.1 in some ppa?
 * Riddell uploads amarok 2.2.2
<Riddell> freinhard: that's a strange one, there's no upstream release, fabo just got it from the revision control for debian
<freinhard> Riddell: there is, jos just told me
<freinhard> got released last thursday
<Riddell> is it on the website yet?
<freinhard> and it's listed here http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi/
<Riddell> oh aye, there it is
<Riddell> well he hadn't updated it last I looked :)
<freinhard> "vandenoever> freinhard: if not [read: if 0.7.1 isn't packaged yeat] , tell them it fixes important bugs :-)"
<freinhard> -a
<JontheEchidna> I think it'd be best to let that wait for it migrate to Debian testing so it autosyncs
<JontheEchidna> for lucid at least
<Riddell> I could just sync it now from unstable
<JontheEchidna> that'd work
<Riddell> we should add it to our PPA for the next RC
<daskreech> Is the indicator applet broken in KDE 4.4 ?
<freinhard> Riddell: where will i find strigi 0.7.1? kubuntu-ppa/beta ?
<Riddell> freinhard: yes, at some point
<Riddell> freinhard: do you need it for a paticular reason?
<freinhard> Riddell: yes, i'd like to check if this fixes a segfault i get from a certain PDF
<Riddell> ok I'll put it up shortly
<freinhard> Riddell: great, thx!
 * amichair boots the daily kubuntu lucid-desktop-amd64.iso, but is unable to reach the login screen...
<Riddell> amichair: the live CD didn't build today
<Riddell> live filesystem I mean
<Riddell> so that'll be old
 * amichair thanks Riddell, and leaves catching up with lucid for another day
<freinhard> huh, i still got konqueror 4.3.85 but 4.3.90. things start to get confusing...
<daskreech> nixternal: ping?
<hunger> ScottK: What is wrong with GL? Stuff seems to build fine for me (apart from the wrong directory of course... nothing that a update-alternatives did not fix:-).
<Riddell> it's not working in the buildds
<hunger> Riddell: I guess so... It moved the libGL into a dir that is not checked.
<hunger> Ridddell: update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so.1.2 --slave ... fixes that nicely.
<Riddell> tell that to the buildds :(
<hunger> Riddell: The apt-listchanges seems to suggest that that was intended...
<hunger> Riddell: Add that to the postinst;-)
<nixternal> daskreech: pong?
<ScottK> hunger: The #ubuntu-x folks are on it.
<nixternal> ScottK: will it be fixed in time for us to have an alpha2 release on time?
<ScottK> nixternal: I think so. I have made them aware that our alpha2 is contingent on it getting fixed.
<nixternal> good deal...anything that needs working on, don't hesitate to chuck it my way
 * jussi01 salutes whomever put the "ignore selection" bit in klipper
<al> ha, klipper does that automatically here
<al> but only every 2nd selection
<daskreech> nixternal: what was the name of the school that Redhat setup ?
<al> it's so tremendously annoying i can hardly describe
<nixternal> daskreech: I don't know its name...I emailed the guy who I am sure worked on the project or knows someone on the team
<nixternal> awaiting an email
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | mesa = "almost there, ... testing", 4.4 RC1 still stuck.  Be careful out there | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<nixternal> "almost there" :)
<ScottK> That's a quote of tseliot in #ubuntu-x.
<jussi01> :D
<daskreech> nixternal: ok
<nixternal> I am unbelievably tired today
<jjesse> still recovering from shoveling?
<nixternal> I didn't get to sleep until around 02:00 or 02:30, work up at 5 to go over and give my dad a ride to the airport...been awake ever since
<nixternal> shovel it you
<nixternal> we are warming up, supposed to have a high of 34F this week
<nixternal> I am so wearing shorts that day
<nixternal> yesterday was "don't wear pants" day for the trains, so I wore some snazzy silk boxers only and froze my ass off, literally
<Riddell> umm, what?
<Riddell> never mind, I don't want to know
<Riddell> nixternal: what's the gossip with koffice?
<nixternal> it is getting better? :)
<nixternal> I built it locally, not debian packaging build, but regular cmake build to see what all we were missing
<nixternal> KFormula is there, but I don't understand the dame thing...to me it seems that kword is missing a bunch of stuff...looking into all of that still
<Riddell> I don't know I havn't looked at it
<nixternal> once I have something I am happy with, I will share all of the information with all
<nixternal> right now with current packaging, there are quite a few list-missing, but it could be for good reason, and I want to try and figure all of those out
<wftl> My weekly question on the subject. Has anyone, anywhere, actually gotten akonadi to work with KDE 4.4 on Kubuntu Karmic? If so, can you tell me/us how?
<Riddell> wftl: for what use?
<wftl> I haven't been able to use Kontact for days because Akonadi is always starting up and never actually starts.
<jjesse> wftl: is this the real wftl?
<wftl> jjesse: Indeed.
<wftl> [ insert appropriate smiley here ]
<jjesse> haha
<wftl> You mean there's a fake one floating about somewhere?
<nixternal> I had akonadi working when I tried out kmail a couple of weeks ago...took me a minute to figure out an issue I had with google calendars akonadi plugin, but it seemed to be working
<wftl> nixternal: not using anything other than classic file based calendar, contacts, etc.
<jjesse> i tried under the beta but couldn't, now running RC but haven't tried
<wftl> jjesse: I'm running the RC1 stuff. As you know, I follow this stuff quite closely.
<nixternal> kmail constantly crashed with gmail offline imap for me, so I eventually gave up
<wftl> Trouble is, I like Kontact. In fact, I love Kontact. I'd like to get it back.
<Riddell> wftl: what doesn't work?
<wftl> Riddell: exactly as I posted. It says 'starting Akonadi server" with the little progress bar going back and forth, and it never ends.
<wftl> If I try to start Akonadi using the control panel, I get d-bus errors.
<wftl> Akonadi server process not registered at D-bus.
<wftl> Also, Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus
<wftl> Apparently, the Akonadi control process is registered though. ;-)
<Riddell> wftl: have you installed virtuoso?
<daskreech> wait win for the lose?
<wftl> Riddell: sorry. Went for lunch.
<wftl> Yes, I have installed virtuoso.
<wftl> There were a bunch of updates today. Ever hopeful, I shall log out and back in. :-) See if that helps.
<daskreech> Ha
<daskreech> The akonadi symbol just popped up in my systray
<daskreech> Whatever wftl did. THanks! :)
<wftl> For anyone keeping track, installing latest Kubuntu updated packages, logging out (with reboot), then logging back in, did nothing to fix Aknonadi issues.
<ScottK> wftl: Karmic or Lucid?
<daskreech> And the indicator applet started working again
<freinhard> if someone has some spare time left (haha ;) ) please have a look at the opensync packages in my ppa. i'd like to know if i made mistakes: https://launchpad.net/~freinhard/+archive/ppa/+packages
<wftl> ScottK: Karmic
<Riddell> who's a freenode staffer?
<Riddell> nhandler?
<nhandler> Riddell: Need something?
<Riddell> nhandler: tzily needs kicked off network
<Riddell> nhandler: abuse in #kubuntu then in /msg to me
<nhandler> Riddell: We don't kline on request. He is banned in #kubuntu, and you can use /ignore for the PM abuse. But I will definitely keep an eye on him
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you promote icoutils to Main please? bug 505424
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505424 in icoutils "KDE4.4 - Missing package dependences (icoutils needs MIR)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505424
<mcas> hi
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: or is it proper to add the recommend, get kdebase-runtime uploaded, then it goes to component mismatches?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's the normal path, but him promoting it first is harmless, just it shows up in component mismatches going the other way until the upload is done.
<JontheEchidna> the -runtime upload is waiting in bzr, at any rate
<ScottK> It'd FTBFS now due to mesa anyway.
<ScottK> I'd prefer to hold off until we get 4.4 rc1 built once so was know we have images for Alpha 2.
<freinhard> Riddell: strigi failed because it requires debhelper 7.4
<nixternal> Riddell: ok, chatted with the koffice folks, have an idea now what needs to be there and what doesn't, so I am working on the koffice package now (2.1.1)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: debhelper merge might be good for your core-dev application.
<JontheEchidna> a proper debhelper merge ;-)
<ScottK> I said might.
<ScottK> That would help.
<nixternal> we really should have MIR'd koffice deps now that it is in main
<nixternal> our package sucks and will continue to suck, leaving a very poor representation of koffice
<nixternal> we should have MIR'd these deps before moving to main is what I really meant
<JontheEchidna> koffice has been in main since forever
<JontheEchidna> the deps should have been MIR'd before the 1->2 transition though
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: koffice2
<nixternal> it is a nightmare, a piece of shit right now
<nixternal> we did the conversion w/o thinking about its dependencies
<nixternal> I fire up koffice and it seriously lacks damn near 50% of its features
<JontheEchidna> that's what I said
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> so now I am going to MIR the deps, unless someone has already done that
<JontheEchidna> fun
<Riddell> nixternal: please go ahead
<nixternal> updating some of the packages first
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I have a gtl update almost ready
<JontheEchidna> *opengtl
<nixternal> Riddell: hey, libspnav...the initial package was -dev only cuz upstream messed up I am assuming...I am updating the pacakge with will include libspnav0...do I need to run this through revu and new package it and everything?
<nixternal> opengtl is in the libopenctl or whatever it is called right?
<nixternal> that needs an MIR as well
<JontheEchidna> right
<JontheEchidna> darkroom'll need a rebuild afterwards, so I'm wondering if it shouldnt' wait until mesa is fixed
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I could pbuild darkroom to find out ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK> It'll need mesa.
<ScottK> You may as well wait
<nixternal> I need to get some money, as my build machine is starting to die....I am fairly certain the processor and motherboard are slowly dying
<Riddell> nixternal: libspnav isn't a shared library, it's a static library
<nixternal> Riddell: there is a shared library now for it
<nixternal> Riddell: bug 325066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325066 in libspnav "only -dev package available, no shared lib" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325066
<Riddell> hmm, there is a .so
<Riddell> there probably was a reason why I didn't package it
<Riddell> for some value of proably
<nixternal> Riddell: right, the 0.2 package didn't have that
<nixternal> upstream fixed that with 0.2.1
<Riddell> nixternal: is it versioned?
<nixternal> yes, 0 :)
<nixternal> so.0
<nixternal> >>> [1097] objdump -p libspnav.so.0.1 | grep SONAME SONAME               libspnav.so.0
<Riddell> ok sorted, go and make a libspnav0 package
<nixternal> done, adding a watch file, will build, test it out, and then upload
<JontheEchidna> Could I get this merged into software-properties trunk? https://code.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/software-properties/fixes
<freinhard> Riddell: is there a need for strigi to depend on debhelper >= 7.4?
<tseliot> nixternal, ScottK: mesa was built. Shall I rebuild kdebase-workspace after I rebuild X?
<Riddell> freinhard: shouldn't be, I'll fix it
<Riddell> tseliot: yes please
<Riddell> there will be lots which need rebuilding
<tseliot> Riddell: I meant to say, only after, right?
<Riddell> tseliot: kde4libs can go at the same time
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime too
<tseliot> oh, ok, did that for kde4libs
<tseliot> i386 and amd64
 * freinhard wants a ppa rss feed
<tseliot> I re-triggered kdebase-runtime too
<tseliot> Riddell: ^^
<tseliot> Riddell, nixternal, ScottK: if those builds fail again it's only because the packages are building against mesa 7.7-0ubuntu3 instead of 7.7-0ubuntu4. Triggering another rebuild should fix it
<tseliot> i.e. don't panic ;)
 * Riddell pats his copy of hitchhikers guide
<JontheEchidna> three cheers for tseliot
<tseliot> :-)
<JontheEchidna> tseliot: by the way, would you happen to know if the next planned jockey upload to lucid is going to be based off of jockey trunk?
<tseliot> JontheEchidna: AFAIK it should be based on ubuntu-core-dev
<tseliot> where my last changes are
<tseliot> (for nvidia, alternatives, etc.)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: icoutils promoted
<JontheEchidna> I'm curious as to when exactly changes made to trunk meander over towards the ubuntu-core-dev branch
<JontheEchidna> maybe I should poke pitti
<tseliot> yes, I hadn't touched jockey for a long time before my last commit
<tseliot> so pitti is the only one who can answer that question
<Riddell> I thought jockey used a trunk branch and had a packaging branch which was trunk+debian directory
<Riddell> since it's ment to be an upstream project
<tseliot> some files (i.e. the handlers) are in different directories
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: looking at software-properties
<tseliot> as the handlers are more ubuntu specific
<tseliot> Riddell: I'll keep an eye on the kde builds but I don't know how long I'll manage to keep my eyes open
<tseliot> it's  been a pretty intense day
<Riddell> tseliot: we'll keep an eye too
<tseliot> ok, good
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: merged, should I upload?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes please
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime failed to compile!
 * Riddell panics
<tseliot> :-D
<tseliot> re-rebuilding
<tseliot> for amd64 and i386 at least
<al> "building a distribution by trial and error" would make for a good book title ;)
<tseliot> heh
<ScottK> mesa should be good as of about now.
<ScottK> It takes until :45 after for the publisher run to finish
<tseliot> let's see how it goes this time
 * ScottK just hit kdemultimedia on amd64.  It's one of the one affected.
<ScottK> The curren -workspace can't go until after kde4libs finished
<ScottK> finished/finishes
<ScottK> NCommander: Can you rescore kdemultimedia on amd64?
<tseliot> ScottK: also I think we should wait for X to rebuild
<Riddell> anyone on karmic able to test amarok 2.2.2 from kubuntu-ppa/backports ?
<ScottK> tseliot: OK.  Well it'll succeed or fail at this point.
 * ScottK won't kick any more off
<tseliot> ScottK: as you wish
<genii> Riddell: So how do I go about testing Amarok 2.2.2 ?
<Riddell> genii: add this PPA https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<genii> OK
<genii> https and not http ?
<Riddell> launchpad uses https, that's a web page, see "Technical details about this PPA" for the sources.list line
<Riddell> amarok folks, why does About Amarok say "Using KDE 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2)" when About KDE says "Platform Version 4.3.90 (KDE 4.3.90 (KDE 4.4 RC1))"  ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Which PPA did you build it in?
<Riddell> mm, backports
<Riddell> build time value I guess then, how confusing
<ScottK> BTW, the backports PPA should build against the backports pocket (I think).  It appears it doesn't currently
<ScottK> I can't tell from the backscroll: Is it known that the current kde4libs builds are failing due to being built with the old mesa?
<Riddell> "don't panic" was tseliot's instructions
<ScottK> OK.
<tseliot> ScottK: yes, that was with the old mesa
<ScottK> tseliot: What X package are we waiting for?
<tseliot> ScottK: xorg-server, which failed for the same reason
<tseliot> ScottK: it looks like X built but I don't know if it has been published already
<ScottK> OK, so powerpc and i386 finished before the publisher run, so we ought to be OK for them in ~40 minutes
<ScottK> NCommander: Looks like xorg-server is the most important one to get on amd64
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks for covering that new soft-props unicode bug - u beat me to it :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: (btw, u might want to use utf8() instead of unicode(), to cover all cases)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.2.2
 * ScottK larts JontheEchidna for not updating bzr after the last quassel upload.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I used utf8 at first, but that crashed the program as well (with a different error)
<JontheEchidna> er, I think it was the other way around.
<JontheEchidna> I used unicode, but it caused a crash, so I used utf8
<ScottK> tseliot: kdemultimedia built on amd64 with the new mesa and the old X.
 * ScottK it out for a while.
<JontheEchidna> no, it was utf8 caused the issues, I think
<tseliot> ScottK: this is great news :-)
<nixternal> ok, so opengtl was updated by JontheEchidna, I just uploaeded a new libspnav, getting ready to update glew, have a couple of more to check, and then it will be on to the wonderful world of MIRs
<JontheEchidna> rock on
<Riddell> nixternal: MIRs are pretty easy now, no wiki page to fill in, just a bug report
<nixternal> yup
<amichair> JontheEchidna: strange... I hope it's not a symptom of another lurking bug...
<JontheEchidna> amichair: I have the trace, if you'd like to see it
<amichair> sure
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.ca/1747591
<amichair> btw, is there any qa done at all on our developed packages?
<amichair> (other than our own before committing)
<Riddell> our community is our QA?
<Riddell> I tested JontheEchidna's fix before merging
<nixternal> does lucid support quilt source format 3.0?
<Riddell> but nothing terribly formal, we don't have the manpower for formality I suspect
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> thanks
<JontheEchidna> new wallpapa: http://imagebin.ca/view/Pp1pl3h.html
<JontheEchidna> I think it's going to be default, looking at the svn log
<amichair> Riddell: community as qa is mostly post-release (except for show-stopper bugs which are likely picked up in alpha by the first person to use them)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that'll do nicely
<nixternal> you would almost think kwwii was making these wallpapers...all these damn bubbles :)
<amichair> Riddell: maybe some of the newcomers, who are normally pointed at triaging, can instead be pointed at some qa
<amichair> or better integrate the two as a task
<nixternal> ahh, that damn mesa
<nixternal> cc -shared -Wl,-soname=libGLEW.so.1.5 -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -o lib/libGLEW.so.1.5.1 src/glew.pic_o  -lXmu -lXi -lGLU -lGL -lXext -lX11 -lGL
<nixternal> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGLU
<nixternal> I am guessing that is related the mesa mess?
<Riddell> that's the one
<amichair> JontheEchidna: strange, that bug - there are no groupbox titles with non-ascii chars in them (in the .ui files)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: the translations would have non-ascii characters though
<JontheEchidna> oh, but that functions's supposed to translate them...
<JontheEchidna> weird
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-12
<amichair> yep, that line is purposely before the next, which does the translation
<JontheEchidna> I didnt'
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> I didn't paste the full paste, but translate_widget(child) seems to be calling itself a few times
<JontheEchidna> maybe that's related?
<amichair> it's a recursive function, to translate all children, but no element should be translated more than once
<nixternal> woo, just did another bzr merge-package successfully
<tseliot> Riddell, nixternal: kdebase-workspace built too :-)
<nixternal> so did glew :)
<Riddell> yay
<tseliot> I think I can go to bed now
<tseliot> 01:27 AM here
<tseliot> good night everyone
<Riddell> going to bed before 2 in the morning? lightweight
<genii> Heh
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I'm helping out with the koffice bug cleanup, hope you don't mind
<JontheEchidna> hmm, 3 is about all I can do without a working koffice :(
<crimsun> nixternal: bah
<crimsun> I just spent four hours fixing bug #505712, and now I get to rebase
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505712 in glew "libglew1.5-dev package does not include pkgconfig file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505712
<crimsun> thanks! :-)
<crimsun> ah well, pull-lp-source it is
<crimsun> also, I may as well roll in the rest of the changes I have for 1.5.2
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | mesa apparently fixed, 4.4 RC1 building again.  Be careful out there | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
 * claydoh wonders what our release notes for Alpha2 should be; Yay mesa is fixed!  :)
 * ScottK awaits the results of claydoh's genius.
<claydoh> will 4.4 final be in alpha2
<ScottK> rc1
<claydoh> ScottK genius? hah
<ScottK> Arghhhhh!
<ScottK> Riddell or JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.3.90-0ubuntu2/+build/1440998/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kde4libs_4:4.3.90-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> We'll need another kde4libs upload before we can properly get started.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I can get a testbuild running without that file in the .install file
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think you forgot to bzr add the knewstuff patch
<JontheEchidna> ugh, where'd my lucid pbuilder go
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 is Soon | mesa apparently fixed, 4.4 RC1 building again.  Please don't change anything that's not needed to get it build before Alpha 2 | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<nixternal> crimsun: ooh, sorry about that, but yeah, my next step was to eventually update it with 1.5.2, but it is all yours now :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I got a test build started, but go ahead.  With your supercomputer laptop, you'll probably still finish first.
<JontheEchidna> heh, it's not that fast. Just really a lot faster than my old piece of crap computer was
<JontheEchidna> it was like upgrading from Big Wheels to a 3-speed normal bike
<JontheEchidna> still ain't a 10-speed, but you fly in comparison
<JontheEchidna> ...plus the internet is being slow so my lucid pbuilder is still downloading
<ScottK> OK.  It's a race.
<nixternal> Riddell or ScottK: bug 506246 - if either of you can do the sync that would be great...fixes a bug...then I will MIR
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506246 in getfem++ "Sync getfem++ 4.0.0-3 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506246
<ScottK> nixternal: I can't sync any differently than you can (needs shell access).  I'll ask.
<nixternal> oh, thought you had that
<ScottK> Only when I cheat
<nixternal> I will do the MIR tomorrow anyways, as I will probably be heading to bed shortly
<nixternal> like I cheat :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: 89%
<nixternal> so leaving it for JR is fine, unless someone gets to it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You'll finish first.
<ScottK> nixternal: slangasek is doing it now.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm at 65%
<nixternal> I can build small packages...big packages killed my build machine, and this laptop comes to flames almost when I try and build anything substantial on it
<JontheEchidna> Progress indicators is CMake's killer feature, aside from not sucking as hard as autotools
<ScottK> Not having kdelibs ship an embedded copy of libtool is nice too.
<ScottK> copy/fork
<JontheEchidna> eww
<ScottK> This is why I'm reasonably certain the kdelibs build failure on armel won't get fixed.  It's a sefault in the embedded libtool.
<ScottK> nixternal: Done
 * txwikinger hands a fire extinguisher to nixternal
<nixternal> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Didn't you do the last quassel upload?
<ScottK>  the double build one
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah
 * JontheEchidna got your lart :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: bzr branch needs updating
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot to push
<JontheEchidna> all taken care of now
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> lzma still takes forever on this laptop, though at least it remains functional while it lmza's
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kde4libs finished, build was successful and list-missing was happy
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  And you just removed the one file?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<ScottK> OK.  Here goes.
<ScottK> Gone.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: IIRC, you're our kdeartwork FTBFS expert...  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/4:4.3.90-0ubuntu1/+build/1436106/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.kdeartwork_4:4.3.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> ugh, with that package the buildd conditions are somehow different than a main-only pbuilder
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/boing.desktop
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/boing.desktop does not exist in karmic
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/boing.desktop lucid
<ubottu> File /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers/boing.desktop found in kscreensaver
<JontheEchidna> gah!
<JontheEchidna> see, it was even in the last upload
<JontheEchidna> that package changes its mind at whim
<ScottK> Right, I knew you'd know how to solve it.
<JontheEchidna> How, yes. Why it works, no
<ScottK> Good enough
<JontheEchidna> this package seriously shouldn't have built for the past two releases
<JontheEchidna> ok, this *should* fix it
<JontheEchidna> I think we might be missing a few screensavers in the kscreensavers-xsavers-extra package, but I know good an well touching those at this point is a really bad idea
<ScottK> Not critical for Alpha 2, so don't mess with it.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Libs built on i386.  Thanks for your help.  I think your artwork upload is the last source upload we need to be able to build ISOs again (a bunch of retries yet).
<JontheEchidna> just failed on amd64 after 20sec
<JontheEchidna> (artwork)
<JontheEchidna> needs workspace published
<ScottK> That'll be a while.
<ScottK> I think armel is the only arch it'll build on right now...
<ScottK> It can wait until tomorrow.
<ScottK> Oh, I see you uploaded.
<ScottK> Then we'll see what we get from armel.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 is Soon | 4.4 RC1 building again.  Please don't change anything that's not needed to get it build before Alpha 2 | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<JontheEchidna> nighty-night
<ScottK> Good night.
 * ScottK is off to bed too.
<ScottK> Any ideas where to get 30MB off the live CDs?
<davmor2> ScottK: use a plane and spindle arm attached to a drill.  Put the cd on the arm switch on the drill gently position the plane on the extremities until you have shaved off the desired 30 meg :)
<ScottK> Of course
<davmor2> ScottK: any other duplicated libs that can be dropped?
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks for getting rid of the libsensors3 dependency:-)
<Riddell> hunger: anything you desire sir
 * jussi01 waits for hunger to exploit that sentence... :P
<ScottK> davmor2: We'll get rid of some when the OOo build finishes, but not nearly enough
<jussi01> btw, does anyone know are there any applications in the archive capable of opening .stp files?
 * hunger wonders why there is a ld.so.conf in /usr/lib/mesa.
<al> where do i see what gets on the live CDs?
<al> i noticed i have 40 MB worth of /usr/share/doc/*/copyright files, but of course they're smaller when compressed in a .deb
<ScottK> al: You mean like http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.manifest
<al> ScottK: yep, thanks
<Riddell> we have a legal obligation to carry those
<al> yea but maybe there's other stuff in doc/ like examples/ that could go
<davmor2> al: examples isn't that big and is useful for testing though
<al> 4 MB on my installation
<al> with packages from that manifest
<al> /usr/share/doc$ while read PKG REST; do [ -d $PKG/examples ] && echo $PKG/examples; done < /tmp/lucid-desktop-i386.manifest | xargs du -hsc | tail -n 1
<al> 4.2M    total
<hunger> Will lucid enable nepomuk by default? virtuoso seems to be in the repos now, but does not seem to get installed by kubuntu-desktop yet.
<Riddell> hunger: it's waiting on a main inclusion review, must poke pitti about that
<hunger> great!
<Riddell> dpm: do you know a way to convert from translations in .desktop files to a translated .po file?
<dpm> Riddell, intltool does that
<dpm> i.e. extract translations from the.desktop file and create a .pot file
<Riddell> dpm: ah but that's not what I asked
<Riddell> I want to make a .po file with translations
<Riddell> not a template
<dpm> Riddell, oh, I see, sorry, now I see what you mean.
<Riddell> it's not normally done in that direction so I don't know if it's possible with intltool or other scripts
<dpm> Riddell, I've asked danilo to come here when he's ready with his call. He's the co-maintainer of intltool and might be able to better help.
<Riddell> freinhard: did anyone look at your opensync packages?
<Riddell> freinhard: strigi is compiled in the PPA if you want to test it
<freinhard> Riddell: thx for strigi, already tested, one segfault gone, found the next one ;)
<freinhard> Riddell: got no feedback on the opensync packages yet
<Riddell> hmm, I think we maybe shouldn't have strigi on by default
<Riddell> freinhard: what needs testing with opensync?  do I need fancy devices?
<Riddell> freinhard: presumably this shouldn't go in the main archive
<freinhard> Riddell: it's just about the packaging it's self. opensync 0.39 isn't considered to be stable by it's developers. i just packaged it since i couldn't sync my cell phone with opensync 0.22
<freinhard> (and maybe this get's more testers and a earlier release of 0.40 ;) )
<Riddell> new stable opensync has been a long time in coming
<Riddell> freinhard: you'll report that new strigi issue upstream?
<danilos> hi
<danilos> Riddell, dpm tells me you are interested in extracting translations from .desktop files with intltool
<dpm> Riddell, could you ask your question again? I'm sure danilos will be able to help
<freinhard> Riddell: already reported
<Riddell> 12:13 < Riddell> dpm: do you know a way to convert from translations in .desktop files to a translated .po file?
<Riddell> danilos: currently we download desktop .po files from upstream but that isn't entirely reliable or complete
<danilos> Riddell, so, intltool doesn't support extracting translations from .desktop files
<Riddell> we generate the .pot files from .desktop files in the packages, but not the .po files
<danilos> Riddell, i.e. so this is not where intltool can help
<Riddell> danilos: do you know anything that can do it?
<danilos> Riddell, it shouldn't be too hard to write a script that would support this though
<danilos> Riddell, it might be worth checking if there isn't already something in translate-toolkit
<danilos> or po4a
<Riddell> danilos: ok I'll look at those
<Riddell> danilos: also what is the status, if anything, of the upstream langpacks to ubuntu langpacks comparison QA tool?
<danilos> Riddell, that's my main priority for this week so we can have the results by the end of it
<danilos> Riddell, sorry it didn't get done sooner, my health didn't really allow it for the last few weeks
<Riddell> danilos: oh great, so long as it hasn't been forgotten
<danilos> Riddell, also, it might be quicker if you just wrote a quick script for extracting translations yourself
<danilos> Riddell, oh, not at all
<Riddell> I might be able to adept KDE's createdesktopcontext.pl script
<dpm> danilos, if you are working on the langpacks comparison, the uploaded tarballs are now here: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/kde-l10n/
<danilos> dpm, yeah, found them :)
<danilos> dpm, btw, where did you get them? (I know there are links somewhere in package build pages, but I can never find those pages when I need them :)
<danilos> dpm, (just to check if there hasn't been any later upload since Dec 24th)
<dpm> danilos, I first built them myself, but I realised that for some packages the translations were fetched directly from kde's 'stable' svn and would not be the same ones as the uploaded ones. I then used a LP API script from pitti to get the LP librarian upload URL, and finally I just fetched them. Let me point you to the script...
<danilos> dpm, ah, cool, thanks
<dpm> danilos, here's the script -> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~arnegoetje/+junk/translation-tarballs
<danilos> dpm, I think the easiest ones to compare will be sr@latin and uz@cyrillic because those can't get any changes in LP
<danilos> dpm, ta
<dpm> dpm, ah, yeah, and ca@valencia as well (there's another KDE @locale, can't remember it just now)
<debfx> Riddell: asac basically said that the kde integration patch has to be broken down into seperate patches that fix specific integration bugs
<debfx> otherwise mozilla probably won't approve the firefox package
<dpm> danilos, the Lucid uploads for the 4.3.85 snapshot did not seem to contain any of the @locales, so you might want to start with the karmic uploads
<debfx> not sure why suse got it approved though
<danilos> dpm, right
<danilos> dpm, are they maybe inside other generic language codes?
<dpm> danilos, no, I noticed that the 4.3.85 tag there were a few languages missing, let me check again...
<Riddell> debfx: might be worth having him ask mozilla directory what the deal is
<ScottK> dpm: We're at 4.3.90 now, so perhaps worth a recheck.
<dpm> good point ScottK, thanks.
<dpm> danilos, perhaps I can look at uploading new tarballs for the 4.3.90 uploads tomorrow
<dpm> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.3.90/kde-l10n/ looks better in terms of languages than http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.3.85/kde-l10n/
<danilos> dpm, right, at the moment, I just care to confirm that we've got a superset of translations in ubuntu compared to last package upload, and I want to make it a tool that makes it easy to compare in the future as well
<danilos> dpm, so, @ languages are good because there shouldn't be any changes in them
<danilos> dpm, but, I can test those for karmic for now
<dpm> danilos, yeah, I think for now karmic might be the best bet, since upstream translations are stable and if the tool is generic, I guess it can then be used for Lucid comparison without much change
<danilos> ScottK, Riddell, dpm: changelog on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-sr/4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic2 confuses me a bit though: wasn't change from i18n to l10n done in 4.0?
<danilos> dpm, right, that's my point
<ScottK> danilos: Yes, but there are people that have the old packages still installed due to upgrades
<Riddell> danilos: the last bits of kde-i18n (kdewebdev) got moved to kde-l10n recently
<danilos> ScottK, ah, right, so it was about changing a "Replaces:" line or something like that
<ScottK> Yes
<Riddell> so we added the replaces and kde-i18n will die
<danilos> ok, thanks, now it's clearer :)
<dpm> danilos, also, you'll find more info and the links to the relevant kde translation branches at
<dpm>   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE/KubuntuTranslationsLifecycle and
<dpm>   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/KDE
<debfx> Riddell: he also said that we'd have to actively work on getting these patches into mozilla trunk
<Riddell> rbelem: welcome along
<rbelem> thanks Riddell :-)
<Riddell> rbelem here is working on Ubuntu Liquid, which is a project using Plasma Mobile to make a variant for small form factor devices without accelaration
<ScottK> Hello rbelem
<rbelem> hi ScottK :-)
<rbelem> here the wiki page about liquid https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/UbuntuLiquid
<rbelem> any help would be greatly appreciated
<rbelem> :-)
<JontheEchidna> that's pretty neat
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: btw, in KDE 4.4 the regular device manager plasmoid has mounting capabilities built in so mountoid will probably not be needed
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, cool!
<JontheEchidna> screenie: http://imagebin.ca/view/m_zmPD.html
<Riddell> we should decide if we want to turn that on or not
 * Riddell wonders what "share this widget on a network" does
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, probably there more things that must be updated in the wiki
<Tm_T> Riddell: remote plasma, let's say another desktop in your home network can show that plasma
<Tm_T> Riddell: so collect all network access logs to one desktop in plasma widgets (:
<Riddell> Tm_T: over what protocol?
<JontheEchidna> ^I seem to remember it being zeroconf or something, could be wrong
<Tm_T> Riddell: I don't know what plasma does use for that
<Riddell> + wlan0 IPv4 Device Notifier on wido                       _plasma._tcp         local
<freinhard> it there a "not" for "find . -name filename.ext"? (result should be any file except filename.ext
<Riddell> freinhard: probably needs regex
<freinhard> Riddell: "man find" states that it matches "shell pattern" no idea if that can be done with a shell pattern
<Riddell> don't think so
<Riddell> you can also do  find . | grep -v filename.ext
<freinhard> but usually that's hard to feed into rm because of whitespaces and other chars that need escaping
<Riddell> find . -type f | grep -v filename.ext | xargs rm
<freinhard> nice! thank you!
<freinhard> should have read the xargs man page a long time ago ;)
<Riddell> freinhard: your opensync package is lacking the python bindings that the current version has, is that deliberate?
<freinhard> Riddell: there are no python bindings for opensync 0.39
<Riddell> fair enough
 * ScottK suggests perhaps an opensync-ng package
<Riddell> upstream's website seems pretty insistent that it's not for general use
<Mamarok> seems we need the ipodslave package for iPhone support in Karmic, any idea where I can find it?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: Amarok in question?
<ScottK> Riddell: Which is why I think a separate package with lots of scary warnings is the most we should provide.
<Riddell> Mamarok: I have vauge recollections of that from years ago, didn't it die?
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: ipodslave is an old kde3 utility that no longer works in kde4
<freinhard> i guess almost everything could be installed in parallel, because 0.22 ships libopensync0 and 0.39 libopensync1
<freinhard> the only thing that might overlap is the /usr/lib/libopensync.so symlink
<Riddell> freinhard: COPYING in libopensync-plugin-file is GPL 2 but source files say LGPL 2 (that's not critical, you can upgrade LGPL to GPL but would be good to get upstream to sort that out)
<Mamarok> Riddell: well, apparently it is needed for iPod Touch and the iPhone in Kubuntu, only distro where those two devices are not mountable
<Mamarok> seems the others have it
<Mamarok> if I understood the various forum threads correctly
<freinhard> well my packages weren't intended for mainstream use, just for those having problems with 0.22 or willing to test 0.39
<Mamarok> I can only find old stuff from Gutsy so far
<ScottK> freinhard: I don't think they need to be co-installable.  I'd imagine people would only need one or the other.
<Riddell> freinhard: libopensync-plugin-xmlformat misses a copy of the LGPL
<freinhard> ScottK: as far as i've read on the wiki the complete libopensync api is new. so if there are any programms linking to that oldlib, that might be an issue.
<ScottK> So give your -dev package a different name so that doesn't happen by accident
<Riddell> freinhard: packging looks good apart from those licencing issues, can you report those upstream?
<freinhard> Riddell: i reported it on irc, if i don't get a response i'll file a bug or two.
<Riddell> thanks
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 is Soon | 4.4 RC1 built on i386, almost there on amd64. | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main frozen for Lucid Alpha 2 | 4.4 RC1 built on i386, almost there on amd64. | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<freinhard> just checked the todo. i vote for kaffeine :) got myself a dvb-s2 reciever. built the driver. plugged in, fired up kaffeine, works. no crash ever since then.
 * jussi01 loves it that he gets congrats from the channel topic everyday  :D rock on :)
<agateau> Anyone using lucid amd64 in karmic virtualbox?
<agateau> I get as far as choosing whether I want to install or boot from cd, then I get stuck
<freinhard> ScottK: the -dev package is called libopensync1-dev (vs libopensync0-dev) so there shouldn't be a problem.
<Riddell> agateau: this is an install or from an ISO?
<agateau> Riddell: from an iso
<Riddell> agateau: daily ISOs won't work yet, it's all still building
<agateau> Riddell: oh
<agateau> Riddell: should I install from alpha1 then?
<Riddell> agateau: that's the last known working ISO, or wait a few hours and maybe we'll have an alpha 2 candidate to test (or maybe not)
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> agateau, Riddell: latest updates broke KStatusNotifierItems, they're all KSystemTrayIcons now :(
<agateau> JontheEchidna: are you still running the same session as before update?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: is restarting plasma-desktop enough?
<agateau> JontheEchidna: no, you need to restart kded4
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> all better after a reboot
<agateau> good
<Riddell> "The release of Kaffeine 1.0 is delayed for personal reasons (and I don't really want to release a half-baked version). The new target date is 1st August, stay tuned and thanks for your understanding." hmm, that's a long time away, guess we'll be using dragon
<Lure> Riddell: or http://bangarangkde.wordpress.com/ and switch again next release?
 * Lure hides ;-)
<freinhard> none of them can use dvb-c|s|t sticks
<Riddell> I thought that was a music player
<freinhard> ..besides kaffeine
<Lure> Riddell: it plays video clips too
<Lure> Riddell: but not really in kaffeine level
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: re kcm-touchpad, it was rejected for a debian/copyright issue. Is this better? http://pastebin.com/f3469793c
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that looks good (assuming it's an accurate reflection)
<JontheEchidna> oh, there's a new upstream release now. I'll update the packge and upload it
<JontheEchidna> heh, it was released in the past hour in fact
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kcm-touchpad is in new
<genii> Yay, kdm works again!
<alteroo> \o/
<Riddell> genii: what happened?
<Riddell> glatzor: JontheEchidna's wiki update reminds me that packagekit is due to be updated to 0.5, would that be something to look at once alpha 2 is out?
<genii> Riddell: I'm on 10.04, was having to "sudo start kdm" until after todays updates
<Riddell> that's promising
<alteroo> is service the new blessed way of starting and stopping things
<alteroo>  someone in #kubuntu was telling me that /etc/init.d was telling them that they shouldn't use that but sudo service
<maco> or just use upstart commands
<JontheEchidna> yeah. start <servicename> and stop <servicename> work now too
<maco> sudo start kdm
<maco> sudo stop kdm
<alteroo> Oh
<alteroo> hmm
<alteroo> ok
<alteroo> is that bashified  so I can say sudo start <tab><tab> and get a list of services?
<alteroo>  I'm on a mac now so I can't check
<alteroo> Work machine
<ghostcube> btw rc1 works fine guys good work
<ghostcube> :)
<alteroo> Nepomuk?
<ghostcube> havent checked
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> i will test later i hope so
<Riddell> agateau: should gwenview share its ratings and comments with dolphin?
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> nepomku ftw!
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, they seem not to here
<agateau> Riddell: gwenview may require a restart to see updated nepomuk info from Dolphin
<agateau> (need to fix that)
<agateau> Dolphin should see the changes from Gwenview as soon as they are done
<alteroo> Riddell: it does
<Riddell> alteroo: what does?
<alteroo> Dolphin and gwenview sharing. I haven't tried gwenview and dolphin open at the same time but certainly one then the other in any order shows up
<Riddell> alteroo: karmic or lucid?
<alteroo> karmic right now
<Riddell> me too, curious
<JontheEchidna> ratings sharing works here too in lucid
<agateau> Riddell: which nepomuk backend?
<Riddell> agateau: virtuoso
<agateau> mmm should work fine according to sebastien trueg
<agateau> I have yet to test it though
<agateau> (hopefully tonight)
<Riddell> is there a way to see what's in the nepomuk database?  I expect I'd need to write sparql or something scary
<agateau> Riddell: you can start with nepomuksearch:/ in Gwenview or Nepomuk
<agateau> getting deeper will probably need sparql indeed
<verbalshadow> anyone having issues getting strigi to working, i have virtuoso ( and driver) installed. enabled then in systemsettings and it flutters between indexing, no service in desktop file, idle , and finally stops on service not running. i deleted my ~/.kde/share/config/nepomukserverrc &  ~/.kde/share/config/nepomukstrigirc files and after that deleted ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/ in hopes that would fix it
<verbalshadow> what i'm i missing
<Riddell> verbalshadow: it doesn't seem to be in a great mood for most people, usually is keep indexing even when you don't want it to
<verbalshadow> :(
<nixternal> hrmm, looks like in lucid we have the ubuntu splash thing
<Riddell> alpha 2 candidates for testing  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100112.3/
<nixternal> oh wow, I am having some craziness with lucid...going into kdm I get either the "out of range" message on my  monitor, or my monitor goes all war games like
<nixternal> and that ubuntu splash is messed up
 * JontheEchidna begins iso download
<nixternal> does the iso have updated kde4 JontheEchidna ?
<nixternal> if so, I will probably just go that route instead of trying to fix this one
<JontheEchidna> .manifest says yes
<alteroo> verbalshadow: Do you have the strigi process running?
<nixternal> hrmm, why am I getting xx_XX.UTF-8... done messages on update?
<Riddell> nixternal: presumably some locale installed
<nixternal> never saw that before...just noticed it on my netbook
<verbalshadow> alteroo no i don't
<alteroo> verbalshadow: you have nepomuk server
<nixternal> anyone done an upgrade on lucid yet?
<Riddell> not recently
<nixternal> hrmm, I wonder if plymouth is messing me up here on my desktop
<verbalshadow> alteroo yes and stub
<nixternal> I can't get to KDM, my machine just freezes
<nixternal> then again, I wonder if that might be due to some sort of hardware failure, as it is my build box and it does seem to be dying
<alteroo> verbalshadow: do you have ratings working in Dolphin?
<verbalshadow> alteroo no errors when i star
<nixternal> yowsers, I am getting all of the language-pack-kde packages
<alteroo> verbalshadow: what does that mean?
<Riddell> agateau: what's the magic command for using zsync on ISOs?
<agateau> Riddell: zsync http://<url/to/iso.zsync>
<agateau> have to go
<verbalshadow> alteroo it means that i gave a file a rating without error and i checked the rating remains after closing are restarting dolphin
<verbalshadow> bbs
<alteroo> ah right :) can you see that rating in something else?
<verbalshadow> alteroo yes gwenview can see it
<alteroo> verbalshadow: ok cool So that works fine
<verbalshadow> alteroo i'm at a complete loss :(
<alteroo> verbalshadow: strigi and tags are a little broken now
<alteroo>  Which virtuoso are you using?
<verbalshadow> alteroo the one in lucid's repos
<alteroo> Riddell: which one is that? 5.0.12 or 6.0.1 rc ?
<verbalshadow> alteroo 5.0.12 is what it shows me
<Riddell> only 5.0.12 has any chance of working
<alteroo> 6.0.1 rc was tried and it's broken/
<alteroo> ?
<Riddell> it didn't work
<alteroo> bleah.  Errors?
<Riddell> dunno
<Riddell> there's packages in a PPA
<alteroo> yeah ok
<alteroo> I'll try it later
<nixternal> Riddell: what is needed for a plymouth splash for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> nixternal: I don't know, we need to talk to keybuk about it
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> who is buying lunch? I am quite hungry right now
<Riddell> sorry, I finished my hoummous
<davmor2> nixternal: the first person to say who is buying lunch?
<nixternal> nice try, but I am broke :(
<nixternal> finished current daily install, worked like a champ
<nixternal> why do we have kglobal notices like mad?
<nixternal> by default
<Riddell> who knows, not our doing
<Riddell> nixternal: please fill in iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> Riddell: doing so now :)
<Riddell> nixternal: was that amd64 or i386?
<nixternal> amd64
<nixternal> doing netbook install now too
<JontheEchidna> i386 iso almost done burning
<Riddell> cos we don't seem to have i386 alternate ISOs
<Riddell> I don't know why not
<Riddell> debian-installer has kernel ABI 2.6.32-10-generic, but no corresponding udebs are on the CD!
<Riddell> hmm, the old no corresponding debs malarky
<Riddell> kubuntu-netbook for the testing too
<nixternal> heh, I am user/9 on qa.ubuntu.com..that is interesting
<JontheEchidna> aside from autologin not working and the leaning tower of knotify, at least the livecd boots
<JontheEchidna> the plasma-desktop-appletsrc in kubuntu-default-settings is causing problems, and we probably could have removed the need for it if mesa failure hadn't bogged everything down
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if autologin not working is bug 495100....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495100 in consolekit "kdm requires type you details in twice" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495100
<alteroo> JontheEchidna: How do you get in without autologin ?
<JontheEchidna> alteroo: nick/pass is ubuntu/<blank>
<alteroo> Oh hmm ok
<nixternal> who wants to remove sun-java* from kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<alteroo> when did that kick in ?
<nixternal> we need to yank it quick
<alteroo> why?
<nixternal> it is going to eventually go bye bye
<nixternal> plus I want everything in kubuntu-restricted-extras but sun-java
<nixternal> openjdk and icedtea work just as well nowadays
<nixternal> I noticed with the latest isos there is no compositing by default
<nixternal> in this case, with the mesa 2 stuff, I understand "dude it builds! ship it!" :)
<nixternal> mesa stuff, dunno why I saw mesa 2, I was thinking alpha 2 and mesa at the same time
<JontheEchidna> compositing works fine if you manually enable it. I think somehow it's not turned on by default anymore
<nixternal> yeah
<JontheEchidna> probably a matter of editing the default kwinrc
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: did you get just a blue desktop w/o a wallpaper after installing?
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: yeah, that's the plasma-desktop-appletsrc that we're using to avoid a crash on startup
<nixternal> groovy, just making sure it wasn't just me
<JontheEchidna> if mesa hadn't failed I would have backported a patch so that we wouldn't need the plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<JontheEchidna> at least we'll have an alpha2 though :)
<Riddell> X still doesn't work on my thinkpad :(
<nixternal> Riddell: after new install?
<Riddell> on a live CD
<nixternal> hrmm
 * JontheEchidna reboots to try his barebones plymouth theme
<alteroo> hi Riddell
<alteroo> bah
<alteroo> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> alteroo, hey
<JontheEchidna> it has a blue progress bar \o/
<alteroo> how are you doing?
<JontheEchidna> still has the ubuntu logo, but that's to be expected
<rickspencer3> okeedokee
<alteroo> rickspencer3: How are things going on Desktop Experience?
<rickspencer3> alteroo, well, that's not actually my team, but I work with them a lot
<rickspencer3> seems they are doing ok, though
 * alteroo nods. You are the most direct line I know to them :)
 * nixternal kicks the crap out of kde network mangler
<rickspencer3> alteroo, oops
<nixternal> I can't believe it is still a huge piece of dung
<rickspencer3> bit of a crash
<nixternal> rickspencer3: time to switch to Kubuntu then :p
<alteroo> ha ha
<nixternal> hey, anytime I get to poke a little fun at him, I do it :)
<rickspencer3> nixternal, interesting in light of your immediate previous comment
<rickspencer3> any whoooo
<rickspencer3> alteroo, you were asking about Dx?
<rickspencer3> what's up?
<nixternal> rickspencer3: good point
<rickspencer3> :)
<alteroo> rickspencer3: are there any metrics that are being used that can be followed ?
<rickspencer3> they have a burn down chart and such, if that's what you mean
<nixternal> I just realized, my only i386 box is my netbook...I need to throw together an i386 build box..and I have just the box...gonna head over and steal mums old puter, which is still a 3.0GHz P4
<alteroo> Well doesn't every team have a burn down chart?
<alteroo> Last I looked only Kernel was meeting expectations though
<alteroo> nixternal: one issue I can see is that hearing software subscribes to a standard called NOAH to share data which seems to a) be Windows only and b) require a payment of a license to get the docs to work with it
<alteroo> rickspencer3: ha KDE is almost SFTS now :)
<rickspencer3> SFTS?
<alteroo> Social From the start
<rickspencer3> alteroo, yup
<alteroo> rickspencer3: Who decides what social networks are viable for the about me page?
<rickspencer3> alteroo, I suppose segphault and kenvandine, depends on what they can get into Gwibber
<alteroo> Ah ok Why not just use FOAF?
<alteroo> rickspencer3:  or are you supporting FOAF as well? Could be a Kubuntu WebID
<rickspencer3> what is FOAF?
<alteroo> Friend of a Friend. RDF resource. Standaradised carries personal and social information
<nixternal> Riddell: per docs, the Todo list should be current...it is on my part...I am planning on sending out an email to the people who are helping for a status report....if they haven't done anything, at this point I am going to rip the doc from them...as my initial goal was to have them all complete, at least a draft, by the end of this month
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, sorry I forgot to push 1 doc working on it right now :)
<nixternal> that's cool, thanks
<nixternal> all it seems is we need feedback asap from blizzz and gastly..
<Lure> nixternal: thanks for taking care of koffice 2.x - I just briefly looked into it while doing exiv2 transition
<nixternal> no prob
<Lure> Riddell: is multiverse right place for such packages: http://debian-multimedia.org/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/package/autopano-sift-c.php
<Lure> Riddell: note about warning
<Riddell> Lure: we don't classify by patents, else everything would be in multiverse
<Lure> Riddell: oh, so you think archive-admins would accept such package in universe?
<Riddell> Lure: this one would
<Lure> Riddell: ok, hugin would work better with it
<alteroo> rickspencer3: with a security key you can use it as portable identity login with attached information
<jjesse> nixternal: i got an email sitting in my queue for a doc file
<rickspencer3> alteroo, interesting
<rickspencer3> you should mention it to kenvandine and segphault
<alteroo> I may. not sure if they have the motivation to look at that
<rickspencer3> alteroo, if it's not KDE specific, I don't know why they wouldn't at least want to know about it
<jjesse> nixternal:  its video.xml don't know if you have reviewed it or not
<alteroo> rickspencer3: It's w3c
<alteroo> rickspencer3: http://xmlns.com/foaf/spec/ though I know you don't care :)
<rickspencer3> alteroo, I care, I'm a bit busy atm, though
<alteroo> rickspencer3: cheers I'll get in touch with segphault
<rickspencer3> Riddell, may I assume the KDM worked fine?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: yes it does seem to be ok
<rickspencer3> Riddell, good
<rickspencer3> thanks
<ryanakca> Hmmm, has the Alt-F2 shortcut changed in between Beta2 and RC ?
<Riddell> no
<ryanakca> Riddell: Hmmmm... although it's marked as enabled in systemsettings, it doesn't work. Disabling/reenabling the shortcut doesn't fix it either. Can you reproduce or shall I report the bug upstream?
<nixternal> Namespace Document 1 January 2010 - 3D Edition  <- do I need 3D glasses in order to view this spec? :p
<genii> Just some oddities after latest dist-upgrade (KDE 4.3.90) , Firefox one here http://i47.tinypic.com/hs8fh3.png    and apparently no battery on my laptop here http://i45.tinypic.com/21j9hdj.png If I unplug and replug it sees it OK
<jtechidna> I have the same behavior irt the battery
<nixternal> ok, I just brainfarted...how do you stop konqi from asking to save passwords?
<Riddell> click Don't Ask?
<nixternal> haha, but that only works for that website
<nixternal> whoa, webkit+konqi == 100/100 on acid test..nice
<Riddell> nixternal: how's the integration doing with webkit and konqi?
<nixternal> not to bad actually...testing it now
<nixternal> gmail works like a champ
<nixternal> lp renders correctly with it, whereas it is a total mess with khtml
<nixternal> twitter works :p
<nixternal> ooh, even ajaxy websites are working well
<nixternal> doesn't do well with identi.ca it seems
<nixternal> sometimes it renders the theme, sometimes it doesn't
 * nixternal goes and eats
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-13
<Riddell> who's good at proofreading?
<Riddell> nixternal must be, docs and aa that
<Riddell> nixternal: how does this read? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/interview
<genii> Holy side-scroll batman
<ScottK> Tools -> Word Wrap Document (in Kate)
<ScottK> Riddell: One typo so far: "Most uses will have no idea ..." / "Most users will have no idea ..."
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: you about?
<ScottK> Riddell: Somewhere in there there was a reference to you as the leader of the project.  I think that would be a good time to talk about the Kubuntu Council and how Kubuntu is community run.
<ScottK> (that's another way Kubuntu is different than Ubuntu, BTW)
<ScottK> IMO we get both less financial support and less management from Canonical and I'm good with that.
<Riddell> good idea, although I don't think it mentions anything about leaders
<genii> It could use some commas here and there
<Riddell> genii: diff appreciated :)
<genii> OK, gimme a few minutes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you don't need to "include /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu.mk" now with debhelper 7, I got it to generate .pot files without that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we should do a backport or kcm-touchpad to karmic so we can try and convince seele or one of her minions to do a UI review
<maco> seele doesnt have virtualbox?
<Riddell> maybe, not sure
<genii> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/f4ca33fb8
<genii> 2-3 typos corrected as well
<Riddell> lovely, thanks genii
<genii> np
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: W: kcm-touchpad: extra-license-file usr/share/doc/kcm_touchpad/LICENSE.gz
<Riddell> not very important but no point wasting disk space I guess
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: neat, nice to know about kubuntu.mk
<ScottK> KDE 4.3.4 for karmic-backports is finally finished building on IA64 (Sparc not yet done).
<ScottK> It's been a lllllong time since I uploaded that.
<genii> I find it difficult to imagine someone on an Itanium box using (K)ubuntu :)
<crimsun> heh, I do have access to an itanic
<ScottK> genii: Proabaly not, but I've seen at least one bug in Karmic filed against an IA64 package and it was a gui package(IIRC)
<ScottK> So who knows.
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry, readin it now
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: yo yo
<nixternal> Riddell: I think all of the typos have been pointed out to you...looks good
<crimsun> Riddell: is that the refreshed version with corrections?
<crimsun> e.g., "The lastest LTS 8.04" ?
<nixternal> doesn't seem to be updated yet, as I still see the "uses" instead of "users" typo
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal, I got both systems back now.
<DarkwingDuck> Full time.
<DarkwingDuck> I have some docs to finish up. When are we sending stuff to the translators?
<genii> nixternal: Was also "manor" as opposed to "manner"
<ScottK> How are the current ISOs working with Plymouth?
<crimsun> if KMS works and if you don't use ciphered lvm /, then it should be okay
<crimsun> in other words, it fails utterly for my use cases
<ScottK> Nice
<crimsun> the boot itself is fine; I just enter my passphrases blindly and hope that I don't fatfinger
<crimsun> tseliot mentioned that he was looking at it
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> plymouth worked fine for me, with the exception of the progress bar never showing up
<nixternal> DarkwingDuck: that gets done automatically
<nixternal> ScottK: they seem to be working fine, re: isos/plymouth
<nixternal> I got the bar to show once JontheEchidna...it was corrupted looking, but it still showed :)
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> Riddell: libspnav uploaded for ya
<JontheEchidna> same here, once
<JontheEchidna> no corruption though
<nixternal> what did I do today? I didn't get a damn thing done that was on my todo list
<nixternal> oh, iso's
<ScottK> Go do some MIRs then.  Quick.  You got 3 hours
<genii> Spent time making todo lists? ;)
<nixternal> 3 hours for what?
<nixternal> I make my todo list on the fly with my trusty pen and notepad :)
<ScottK> nixternal: 3 hours until your out of today to have done something today
<nixternal> I have 1 hour
<nixternal> actually, 58 minutes
<ScottK> Why?
<nixternal> never mind
<nixternal> my plasma panel froze on my desktop and says "23:02"
<nixternal> must have froze last night
<ScottK> Heh
<nixternal> oh wow, it froze 3 days ago
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> 23:02 - Sat, 9 Jan
<nixternal> I have to leave it running, because if I shut it down, there is a good chance it will not start back up
<ScottK> Nice
<crimsun> using bzr to merge is /hard/
 * crimsun shakes his cane
<ScottK> Even when it goes smoothly, it's more work
<crimsun> I mean, I still have to merge by hand to verify it
<crimsun> (and by that point, what's the point?)
<ScottK> crimsun: Clearly you don't understand the wonders of dvcs.  It's clearly superior
<crimsun> younguns with their newfangled shiny  </humbug>
<nixternal> crimsun: it isn't hard, it just isn't as efficient as to the ways we are used to
<crimsun> nixternal: perhaps. For people who used MoM, the bzr merge way is still pretty rough. For people who merged by hand, it's pretty noisy.
<nixternal> for instance: instead of MoM doing it all for us, like for instance merging the changelog, we now get to do that by hand, and thankfully there are plenty of ==== oh this is messed up and <<<<<<< tree foo
<nixternal> I used kdiff for my merges by hand, it was really nice as it gave me A, B, and C...A is the old, B is the new, and C is the combination
<crimsun> I mean, I /think/ the goal is to be able to click an icon and have the merge done
<nixternal> scary goal, but yes I feel that is the goal as well
<ScottK> AFAICT the current incarnation of the system is incapable of ever getting the debian/changelog merge done.
<nixternal> so people who can click a hyperlink can become core developers
<ScottK> Even scarier is then you commit the branch and it builds the package.
<nixternal> ScottK: I thought there was work being done with merge-package that fixes the changelog
<nixternal> yeah, which I have to remember
<ScottK> nixternal: No doubt.  That's why I said current.
<nixternal> because I keep dput'ing the package and forgetting to do bzr mark-uploaded
<ScottK> nixternal: Why bother?
<ScottK> It'll just get pulled from the upload anyway.
<nixternal> that way there a build isn't attempted after pushing it I guess
<ScottK> The push the branch and then build from it isn't implemented yet.
<nixternal> oh, thought it was
<ScottK> Personally, I've just rm'ed the branch after I dput.
<ScottK> All of 4.3.90 is built on powerpc now too.
<nixternal> ooh, just realized that machine was turned off...I blew a circuit today...need me to start it up for you?
<ScottK> Not now.
<ScottK> It seems vaguely cannabalistic to be making the usb boot stick that I'm going to overwrite my current netbook install with from the netbook.
<ScottK> Maybe it's been this way all along and i never noticed, by the USB stick got mounted owned by the 'disk' and not my user.
<ScottK> Known bug?  Design choice?
<nixternal> dude, findgraphicsmagick.cmake in koffice does not freakin' work, and I can't figure out why...I have every damn package belonging to graphicsmagick and imagemagick installed
<ScottK> Lucid seems wicked fast.
<nixternal> I will have to agree with that statement
<nixternal> koffice is kicking my ass
<nixternal> I got it down to must missing 3 deps... Create Resources (which is in our repos but doesn't seem to get picked up by cmakelists), QtShiva which I can't get my head around and isn't in our repos, and GraphicsMagick which I don't care what I install, it doesn't get recognized
<seele> Riddell: it's on my todo list but only happens after i get through all my interview crap
<seele> Riddell: and i have virtualbox :P
<maco> that was me that asked that
<maco> Riddell: "also promoting the user of social networking" s/user/use/
<maco> Riddell: also " We have less paid developers" s/less/fewer/
<genii> QtShiva seems to be some sub-part of openctl/opengtl
<maco> Riddell: "We won't be shipping with Firefox unless is suddenly" s/is/it/
<maco> Riddell: "patches for Firefox, however these" s/, however/; however,/
<maco> goodness the person who wrote the questions made a lot of typos
 * JontheEchidna always did merges by hand with Kate
<JontheEchidna> Still do, too
<JontheEchidna> But if bzr merging is all conflict resolving... do not want
<JontheEchidna> I like just doing the thing by hand rather than appeasing an uncaring, cruel vcs without messing up
<JontheEchidna> ...but maybe this is all because I didn't read on how to resolve bzr conflicts properly when I forgot to pull packaging branches before committing my work
<JontheEchidna> I think I know how to do that properly now, but in the past I basically had to baleet the whole local bzr branch and branch it again
<nixternal> genii: yes it is, but it will not build because it says gtl core isn't installed, when it is, and it is up to date thanks to JontheEchidna :)
<nixternal> fix conflicts by hand, bzr resolve, then do bzr conflicts to see if you got them all :)
<JontheEchidna> meh, I'll start doing bzr merges when I have to. I got my system pretty well down in the meantime
<genii> nixternal: http://www.opengtl.org/Download.html seems to indicate that QtShiva was incorporated now into libQtGTL
<JontheEchidna> libgtlcore0 has /usr/lib/libOpenShiva.so.0.6 too
<nixternal> right, I am trying to build libQtGtl and it will not go
<vorian> I thought we had qtshiva since before 4.2
<nixternal> where is it?
<JontheEchidna> yay for confusing library names
<nixternal> there is no QtShiva.pc files located anywhere in the archive
 * vorian is looking
<JontheEchidna> according to http://www.opengtl.org/Download.html there's also an example app with the same name, QtShive :S
<nixternal> strangely though, since you said that vorian, I kind of remember a similar conversation in the past
<vorian> yup
<nixternal> yeah, that opengtl website sucks
<nhandler> 1/save
<JontheEchidna> naming an app after a library is bad practice
<vorian> heh, that pegs alot of the apps in various kde apps
<vorian> pfft
<JontheEchidna> maybe it is just the website that sucks
<JontheEchidna> but would it hurt to just name the tutorial app QtShivaDemo?
<JontheEchidna> then list the library as libqtshiva
<vorian> that is funny
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's too late at night for me to think about library packaging :(
<vorian> haha
<vorian> it's never a good time to properly think about libs packaging :)
<JontheEchidna> Or maybe I just can't read about the physics theory behind capacitors and right after talk about libs packaging
<nixternal> rock on, koffice doesn't need libgraphicsmagick even though it tells you it does in 2.1.1, fixed in trunk
<nixternal> create resources is actually found, but cmake tells you otherwise, fixed in trunk
<nixternal> now to figure out this qtshiva shit
<nixternal> oh jeesh, I never want to read anymore electronics shit relating to theory
<vorian> rgreening is the dood that would know /me thinks
<nixternal> I almost went for my EE..thank god my dad stopped me
<vorian> lol
<crimsun> bah, EE would've been fun
<ScottK> Oh my.
<nixternal> he is an electrical engineer, so I will take his word for it
<ScottK> Now when kpackagekit can't get the dpkg lock it whines at you about "legacy packaging tools that may be in use"
<nixternal> heh, when I first got out of the Navy I was doing PLC and SLC programming...which is typically a job for electrical engineers...I noticed everyone who had a EE were miserable assholes
<crimsun> stop using ar!
<nixternal> I was just an asshole, but never miserable
<vorian> ohmy
<nixternal> ar would definitely be legacy
<nixternal> heh, we should create an archive based on the ar format
<crimsun> oh wait :)
<nixternal> !<arch>\n
<nixternal> ;p
<nixternal> stupid ubottu message me telling me he doesn't know anything about arch
<nixternal> what a stupid bot
<tsimpson> nixternal: patches welcome ;)
<nixternal> cat 01_shutup_bot.diff
<nixternal> rm -rf /*
<nixternal> though I have to admit, I can't program them damn bots at all
<nixternal> and it seems easy enough, especially being python and what not...but I just can't come up with stuff I guess
<tsimpson> probably because IRC is a slightly convoluted protocol
<nixternal> that it is
<nixternal> well that's odd...I did an 'apt-get source libgtlcore0' and then did 'debuild -nc' and it FTBFS
<nixternal> I am willing to bet it is because of the new llvm
<nixternal> in karmic that is
<nixternal> ooh, I am gonna smack you JontheEchidna with a big ol' tuna from the mIRC days :p
<JontheEchidna> what'd I do this time? :P
<nixternal> missing file in libgtlcore :p
<nixternal> and guess which one it is?
<nixternal> the one that prevents me from building qt shiva :p
<JontheEchidna> :o
<nixternal> I will fix that one if you want me to since I already have it local
<JontheEchidna> sure... wonder why the pbuilder hook didn't list that
<nixternal> well, because I think it might have to do with foo.so.0.9.* in an install file
<nixternal> because I just did a 'dh_install --list-missing --sourcedir=debian/tmp' and it tells me
 * JontheEchidna consults the pbuilder log
<nixternal> dh_install: libgtlcore0 missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/libGTLCore.so.0.9.*), aborting
<JontheEchidna> that's it alright. gave the list-missing script a nice fatal error
<ScottK> Fortunately it's in Universe still, so you can upload it, right?
<nixternal> I can upload no matter where it is
<nixternal> unless something changed to screw me out of that
<nixternal> did something change ScottK?
<ScottK> nixternal: First item in /topic
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> haha
<JontheEchidna> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<nixternal> yeah it is still in uni
<JontheEchidna> tuna reminded me :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> who added the MIRC?
<JontheEchidna> no clue
<JontheEchidna> it's been there for a while though
<nixternal> there is a way to find out, tsimpson show us who added it :)
<nixternal> I am guessing hobbsee, but I could very well be wrong
<JontheEchidna> I think mirc was there before the vista -> windows7 change
<tsimpson> you just prefix it with '-'
<nixternal> wow
<tsimpson> !-visternal
<nixternal> !-visternal
<ubottu> visternal is <alias> nixternal - added by Hobbsee on 2007-10-09 07:25:48
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why is my quassel on Lucid complaining it was built without SSL support?
<nixternal> wow, for 2 years I have been putting up with this :p
<tsimpson> !-nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal aliases: visternal, vistalover - added by Hobbsee on 2007-05-31 09:32:53 - last edited by Tm_T on 2009-01-11 17:50:05
<nixternal> ahh, Tm_T you little turkey
<nixternal> heh, just over a year ago
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: dunno
<nixternal> ScottK: does --list-missing not like the * in *.install files? is that why it would cause it to abort?
<nixternal> I would like to know if maybe we are missing others
<crimsun> an unqualified '*'? ouch.
<nixternal> well, like:  libfoo.so.0.9.*
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> no, that should be fine
<nixternal> oh yeah, missing a few .pc files
<JontheEchidna> technically the package should probably do .so transitions for each time the so version changes
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately the .so version gets bumped each release. fortunately it doesn't have very many rdepends
 * crimsun shudders at upstreams who don't care for pkg-config files -- "only Linux cares!"
<JontheEchidna> krita would be borked if libkdcraw7 wasn't already causing it to be uninstallable
<crimsun> not to mention people who just wander into an irc channel feeling entitled to have a k/ubuntu dev create the pc Right This Instant
<nixternal> lex79...oh where or where could you be? :p
<nixternal> hrmm, this gtl package isn't correct, and it wasn't correct from the get go
<nixternal> there are actually 4 libraries in opengtl, but only 3 are packaged
<ScottK> 4.3.90 finally built on all archs.
<ScottK> NCommander can relax.  He just needs to fix the libtool segfault for kdelibs on armel.
<NCommander> ScottK, working on that now.
<ScottK> NCommander: Glad to hear it.
<NCommander> ScottK, its low priority ATM, so no ETA
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you see the bug I filed on it?
<NCommander> ScottK, no
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> NCommander: 505579
<ScottK> Bug 505579 even
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505579 in kdelibs "Many reverse-build-depends unbuildable on armel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505579
<Tm_T> nixternal: I did nothing!
 * Tm_T hides
<apachelogger> ahoy!
<apachelogger> Mamarok: did the malloc thingy get fixed yet?
<nixternal> whoa whoa, look who it is
<nixternal> wasabi my lil homie?
 * jussi01 waves to our favourite superstar
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasabi_(film)
<apachelogger> jean reno ftw! :D
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Kubuntu (QT)
<apachelogger> I love how that references quicktime -.-
<apachelogger> nixternal: https://edge.launchpad.net/plasma-applet-feedback goes to nil :(
<nixternal> apachelogger: are you using it on karmic?
<nixternal> works fine in lucid
<nixternal> not meant to work in karmic, only because we don't have any karmic feedback surveys active
<apachelogger> I mean the page goes to nil
<nixternal> oh yeah
<nixternal> derr
<apachelogger> :)
<nixternal> https://edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-feedback-applet I think it is
<nixternal> did you grab the url from the email?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> replying with proper url
<nixternal> yeah, we figured it out in here and an update never made it back to the list
<nixternal> thanks
 * Lure does not know why Alpha2 live-cd works, while installed system does not get X started in VBOX... :-(
<freeflying> I'm wondering is ichthux-desktop still being developed
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> nixternal: I like it when you replace python with cpp :D
<nixternal> apachelogger: everyone does, well except for the Ubuntu side :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: why not mono?
<nixternal> I do not know c#
<Tm_T> nixternal: actually I find that relieving information
<Tm_T> f
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> bah, I cannot tpye, no coffee yet
 * genii slides Tm_T a Kubuntu mug of coffee
<apachelogger> uhh, coffee
<apachelogger> oh dear, tonight is a talk on open source licences at the university
<apachelogger> must go, maybe then I will understand why people relicense to BSD :P
<nixternal> BSD is a good license, that's why
<nixternal> I think a lot are also doing it to spite GPL3
 * Sput doesn't like licenses that allow others to steal from me
<Tm_T> Sput: depends on what you mean by "stealing" (:
<Sput> Tm_T: yeah, that's the fundamental difference between the BSD and GPL camps :)
<Tm_T> Sput: glad I'm not in either
<Sput> I'm not willing to allow anyone to take my work, close it down and benefit from it without giving back
<apachelogger> nixternal: I am not sure we can do anything about the excessive use of UNRELEASED, other than asking people to not do it
<apachelogger> though this probably comes from lack of sponsor or something, which could be solved by having one sponsor on-duty everytime
<agateau> Do you know if alpha2 cd can be used to install from scratch (as opposed to latest daily images)?
<agateau> alpha2 starts here, but ubiquity does not :/
<agateau> err alpha1
<nixternal> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/libqtgtl  <- revu that badboy, approve that badboy, then upload that badboy :)  we need it for koffice2
<nixternal> ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell ^^
<nixternal> on that note, I am going to bed...have to get up for a meeting at 11:00 :)
<nixternal> g'nite all
<nixternal> actually it is 03:19 in the morning here, so g'morning too :)
<apachelogger> nixternal: if only it was uploadable :P
<wstephenson> hi there
<wstephenson> i'm working on some cross-platform kde packaging docs
<wstephenson> is there a tool for updating debian.changes?
<amichair> wstephenson: there's dch, if that's what u mean
<amichair> apachelogger: welcome back! :-)
<wstephenson> amichair: yes, that's the one
<agateau> Riddell: ScottK: how does one investigate ubiquity not starting?
<agateau> (i386 alpha1 iso in Virtual Box)
<Riddell> agateau: logs are in /var/log/installer
<Riddell> and /var/log/syslog
<agateau> Riddell: ok, restarting my vbox
<agateau> Riddell: did you get a chance to test a2 iso?
<agateau> does it boot?
<Mamarok> apachelogger: hey! Yeah, they patched glib, finally :)
<Riddell> agateau: yes alpha 2 candidates do seem to be working, I'd use those over alpha 1 which is pretty old now
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100113/
<agateau> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> Mamarok: hassle us enough and we do listen to you :)
<Lure> agateau: a2 i386 candidate live-cd worked in my vbox nicely, including install
<Lure> agateau: only problem is X server is crashing after install :-(
<agateau> Lure: ok thanks
<agateau> mmm annoying
<Lure> agateau: it crashes with slightly different backtrace depending on wether I have vbox tools installed or not
<Mamarok> Riddell: don't worry, I am good at that, and can be very annoying :)
<davmor2> Mamarok: hands off that's my job
<Mamarok> davmor2: I am older than you, I come first ;)
<davmor2> Mamarok: why how old are you?
 * Riddell fears there may be some social protocol which applies here
<Mamarok> davmor2: how old are you?
<davmor2> 36
<davmor2> Riddell: no surely not
<Mamarok> oh my, young padawan :) I am definitely older :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: you don't look a day over 21 to me
<ghostcube> o.O
<davmor2> Riddell: don't we just fight it out till there is only one left standing :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: are you allowed to lie?
<ghostcube> sure he is :D
<Mamarok> davmor2: I turned 50 last year :)
<Mamarok> and counting
<ghostcube> :O
<Mamarok> trying to beat the family record of 95, so beware :)
<davmor2> Mamarok: Okay I'll give you the edge on that one :)
<davmor2> Mamarok: I'll cut you a deal you get to annoy Riddell the rest are mine muhahahahaha
<Mamarok> Riddell: you would have said 40 I might even have believed you ;)
<Mamarok> davmor2: but one has to be insistent, especially when asking the core-devs to patch something
<davmor2> Mamarok: I know I just break everything so they have something to fix :)
<Mamarok> and have good arguments ("half of KDE is crashing", "Risks to be exploited", etc.)
<ScottK> Riddell: ibus-qt still uses icu40.  It look like a rebuild is all that's needed and could get you a significant size saving.
 * ScottK is going to take a nap, so I'll leave it to you do decide.
<Riddell> I'd rather not respin, CD size isn't my biggest concern with this release and we have testers
<Riddell> I'd just be happy if X didn't break on both my machines :(
<Riddell> also ibus-qt4 depends on libicu42
<Riddell> there's no libicu40 in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.lucid/kubuntu-common
<Riddell> nor in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20100113/lucid-desktop-i386.manifest
<hunger_t> alpha release comes around and all of a sudden my boot splash vanishes and the keymapping during passphrase entry for cryptsetup breaks:-/
<ScottK> OK, Nevermind then.
<ScottK> FYI, we have usb-creator.exe (Windows version) on both Kubuntu Netbook and the Kubuntu DvD now.
<Quintasan> \o
<ScottK> nixternal: It'd be hand if you'd fire up the powerpc box sometime today (no rush).
<freeflying> Riddell: if you can drop ttf-arphic-uming and ttf-wqy-zenhei, and pull in ttf-wqy-microhei, you will have at least 10M space :)
<maco> hunger_t: because of the change to plymouth, usplash is being removed from all *buntus
<hunger_t> maco: Yeap, noticed that. But unfortunately plymoth is not installed:-(
<maco> doh!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ping
<agateau> Riddell: the kdebase-workspace patch for dbusmenu is too old here, it does not match with the kdelibs one :/
<Riddell> agateau: waa, it's the most recent one you sent me
<Riddell> freeflying: that's useful
<agateau> Riddell: it seems it's not (but then I am guilty for sending incomplete patches)
<agateau> Riddell: the kdebase-workspace patch is not the 20100111 one
<agateau> Riddell: you can see the difference if you search for "Menu" (with the quotes)
<freeflying> Riddell: btw, didn't see you upload qt :)
<Riddell> agateau: it should be kdebase-dbusmenu-4.3.90-20100111.diff
 * Riddell checks
 * agateau checks his install is not outdated
<Riddell> agateau: hmm you're right, it's not that version
<Riddell> sorry about that
<agateau> good news is it should not prevent kde apps from showing up correctly on the gnome side
<agateau> :)
<agateau> so Mark should be happy nevertheless
<Riddell> agateau: fixed in bzr
<agateau> Riddell: I have a mini sprint tomorrow, do you think this can get in by then?
<Quintasan> Bug #506870 is there a known solution to this? The reporter says he added plasma-desktop to Autostart within KDE
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506870 in kdebase-workspace "plasma-desktop doesn't start (KDE 4.3.90)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506870
<Riddell> agateau: not until after alpha 2 is out which is sometime tomorrow
<Riddell> agateau: I can put packages in a PPA if you need them sooner
<agateau> Riddell: would be great!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pong
<apachelogger> amichair: thanks
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ahoy, wanted to talk about kubuntu-firefox-installer a bit
<apachelogger> Mamarok: groovy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: shoot
<JontheEchidna> dunno if you have gathered, but with KDE 4.4 we are finding ourselves with an oversized CD. Seems that everything in KDE has grown a bit. (15 MB over on i386)
<JontheEchidna> currently kubuntu-firefox-installer's ruby deps bring in ~3MB of archives to the CD
<JontheEchidna> would you be opposed to a c++ port?
<apachelogger> nope, I just would not maintain it :P
<JontheEchidna> also, I think we could run "kpackagekit --install-package-name firefox" rather than install-package at this point in time
 * apachelogger also reminds that kcalc is still smaller than speedcrunch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if it looks decent enough
<apachelogger> last time I checked it was even more horrible than install-package
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm, I thought I had uploaded qt but the archives disagree with me
<JontheEchidna> the dialog has a bit too many new windows pop up while it does stuff, but I have heard that 0.5 removes a few of those
<freeflying> Riddell: for my patches? :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: would I also be right in assuming that the only reason kpackagekit has to start with kdesudo is for install-package?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I am also all for getting rid of install-package, no news there :)
<Riddell> freeflying: yes it's all in the bzr archive but seemed it never went into the ubuntu archive, sorry about that, will do it after alpha 2
<freeflying> Riddell: its ok, hope it can land into archive for lucid release :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: s/kpackagekit/firefox installer ... yes
<JontheEchidna> oops
<apachelogger> makes more sense to the user to get told "oh my, kubuntu firefox installer wants to break your system", than "oh my, package installer wants to break your system"
<apachelogger> since latter cannot hold a more precise property of what is going to be installed anyway
<apachelogger> while it is rather obvious with the former
<apachelogger> that was the thinking behind that :)
<JontheEchidna> kpackagekit fail, doesn't install ubufox
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it should install firefox + firefox-gnome-support, no ubufox
<Riddell> freeflying: ttf-wqy-zenhei is in the platform seed, I should replace it with ttf-wqy-microhei ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: install-package installs ubufox
<apachelogger> oh gross
<apachelogger> in that case I suppose packagekit does not install them fine recommends or something
<Riddell> it really ought to
<Riddell> poke glatzor
<freeflying> Riddell: Arne think the quality of microhei is not that nice as zenhei
<Riddell> freeflying: but you disagree?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: aha, firefox-3.5 only suggests firefox-gnome-support
<freeflying> Riddell: for me, its ok for livecd, eventually, we will let users install zenhei and uming when they choose chinese
<apachelogger> Riddell: when you reach him, you could also mention that I sent him a patch weeks ago, which apparently he never pushed to the pk master branch
<Riddell> mm, 2.3MB vs 13MB
<freeflying> Riddell: considerable :)
<Riddell> very
<freeflying> Riddell: anyway, do we have chance to switch back after alpha3?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<freeflying> Riddell: so, I'd recommend you give it a try
<Quintasan> Man, something's not right with me, listening to Tschakovsky - The Seasons
<genii> Quintasan: Classical and jazz are nice to work to
<Mamarok> Quintasan: Tchaikovsky you mean :) Piano?
 * Mamarok is listening to Piano Concerto No.9 in E-flat, K271 "Jeunehomme" - 2. Andantino by Clara Haskil on Clara Haskil - The Legacy - Recordings 1951-1960 [Amarok2]
<Mamarok> gah, Mozart, not Haskil, of course
<apachelogger> kubotu: help spotify
<Quintasan> Mamarok: yeah :D
<kubotu> spotify plugin - usage: spotify <spotify>, spotify artist <artist>, spotify album <album>
<apachelogger> kubotu: google spotyify
<kubotu> Results for spotyify: 1. Spotify – A world of music: http://spotify.com/ | 2. Spotify - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotify | 3. is spotyify just a wind-up ?: http://getsatisfaction.com/spotify/topics/is_spotyify_just_a_wind_up
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "BirdyClip" by Nokom electro 12 minutes ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, apachelogger: mind taking a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7373 before I upload?
<Mamarok> oh, kubotu can do that, too?
<Mamarok> kubotu: np
<kubotu> Mamarok listened to "You Always Walk Alone" by Helloween [Keeper of the Seven Keys (Part 2), 1992] 2 days ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/0FvwG5Y6oThKHTsnG8NIv7] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Mamarok for more
<Mamarok> grr...
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: consider using source format 3.0 so that you don't have to repack the tarball
<JontheEchidna> also consider using the dh7 short-style rules with the kde addon in debian/rules
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ./lyricswidget.cpp: LGPL
<apachelogger> ./lyricswidget.h: LGPL
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<apachelogger> complete copy missing
<apachelogger> not mentioned in debian/copyright either
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/yawp <- #3 and #4 apply here
<JontheEchidna> (a second revu for that would be nice)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can I add it manually or I need to annoy upstream?
<nixternal> ScottK: ppc box firing up
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can add it manually but need to annoy upstream eitherway
<Quintasan> shall I also bump Standards-Version?
<apachelogger> can do
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also, it would be nice if the build-depends line would not exceed 80 chars/line
<JontheEchidna> debhelper version and compat need bumped to 7
<apachelogger> btw, I am porting fluffy bunny to 4.4 :P http://aplg.kollide.net/images/static/fluffy-bunny-0.2.jpeg
<JontheEchidna> it has been missed :D
<davmor2> apachelogger: Ah I'm blind
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> one can also combine it with the kopete bunny theme http://imagebin.ca/view/fkShno.html
<genii> apachelogger: My gf is gonna leave me for you. Right now i have her netbook runing a custom HelloKitty theme thats really similar to that
 * genii sips and overdoses on pink
<apachelogger> =)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yawp has a license and watch file issue :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: do I need to add LGPL header for that file or it's enough if I mention where this file can be found?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: adding the head is usually a good idea
<apachelogger> header even
<nixternal> apachelogger: plenty of packages don't have a complete copy of the license...and every tarball released by the opengtl project does not have a license...and repacking the tarball for just a license is typically not done
<Quintasan> okay, once upstream responds on the LGPL issue I will upload
<apachelogger> nixternal: well, from my POV the package is not licensed in a valid manner, making it non-redistributable for us
<apachelogger> though I might be tought otherwise in 1.5 hours ;)
 * apachelogger likes useful talks at the university
<nixternal> debian policy doesn't state that it makes it non-redistributable...I looked long and hard last night for documentation that would state just that
<apachelogger> that is unrelated to debian
<apachelogger> to properly license your work as GFDL, GPL, LGPL you need to ship a complete copy of the license, since that is a requirement of the license itself
<apachelogger> hence without complete copy, I would argue that it is non-free software
<apachelogger> since it is not properly licensed and thus might not hold up in court or something
<apachelogger> then again I am no license guru
<nixternal> apachelogger: ok, contacted upstream (CyrilleB) about it
<nixternal> apachelogger: so, because we have other packages w/o this file, I think it is fine and you should approve it, of course after the debian/copyright fix
<nixternal> as far as the changelog goes, it is an initial release, that's all that matters :p
<apachelogger> well, the archive admins will have to decide on whether it is ok or not anyway :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: I will make sure Riddell takes care of it :p  he has at least one package from opengtl that he did that is in the same exact boat
<apachelogger> okies :D
<nixternal> stupid dh_make boilerplates
<apachelogger> nixternal: so true :|
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whatever happened to letz-make-software-properties-a-kcm?
<JontheEchidna> needs-moar-policykit
<nixternal> apachelogger: I think I am going to go ahead and repack the tarball to include the license...I googled 'repack tarball for copying license' and there are quite a few hits on this, not only for Ubuntu and Debian, but also Fedora :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: any progress on that?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I haven't touched it since that screenshot I showed you. it's still in bzr tho
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> :D
<JontheEchidna> http://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/software-properties/software-properties-kcm
<nixternal> apachelogger: take that back, you cannot repackage a tarball for a license, only upstream can do it...and you can't ship a package w/o it like you said...so it is a no go in hopes that upstream will include it
<nixternal> so, libqtgtl is out of the question, and because of that, opengtl needs to be removed
<nixternal> I take that back...opengtl does have a copying file
<nixternal> wtf package was I looking at that didn't have a copyright file
<nixternal> 35 minutes Cyrille Berger add COPYING file
<nixternal> hahahaha, I just looked at libqtgtl's HG repo and that was the last commit message :)
<nixternal> to bad it is the wrong license, library instead of lesser
<Riddell> nixternal: what are you going to make sure I take care of?
<nixternal> nothing now :)
<nixternal> the first rule of what I said previously, is you don't talk about what I said previously :p
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ooh!
<Riddell> oh, months old
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it needs a bit of merging love for all of amichai's fixes
<JontheEchidna> still works as well as it did though
<JontheEchidna> which is not to great, but it shows up in systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> plus you have to run it as root to do anything
<verbalshadow> how do i stop kdm from loading twice?
<davmor2> verbalshadow: just close your eyes the firsttime
<nixternal> verbalshadow: you mean login twice?
<verbalshadow> davmor2 that works until it crashes/freeze
<verbalshadow> nixternal yes
<nixternal> it is known...no fix as of yet though on it
<verbalshadow> i have video do i need to drop it in a bug report
<nixternal> are you using karmic or lucid?
<verbalshadow> lucid
<nixternal> I only experience it on lucid and not karmic
<nixternal> yeah..you are able to login though successfully on the 2nd attempt correct?
<verbalshadow> it crashes me on kernel newer than -7
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> do you get any crash dialog?
<verbalshadow> if i boot to commandline and run 'sudo kdm' manually i get no crash and only one login prompt
<nixternal> how about if you run:   sudo start kdm
<verbalshadow> nixternal no i get graphics corruption white "scanlines"
<nixternal> that sounds like what I was experiencing yesterday, until I reformatted and reinstalled
<nixternal> do you get any type of corruption prior to kdm coming up? like the ubuntu splash
<verbalshadow> in kernels older than -10 in did, now i get the ubuntu splash
<nixternal> it sounds like the same problem I had yesterday before I r&r'd the machine for iso testing
<nixternal> it was also happening with my ubuntu desktop as well
<nixternal> so I wonder if it might be related to the mesa changes, or something else I didn't catch in regards to video stuff
<verbalshadow> so the ubiquity installer is working again? last i tried it was broken at the partitioning phase
<verbalshadow> anyway i will test 'sudo start kdm' and if that gets me the crash i will wipe and re-install
<nixternal> verbalshadow: yeah, I couldn't figure that problem out yesterday
<nixternal> though I didn't try 'sudo kdm' or 'sudo start kdm'
<nixternal> which is odd, seeing as I couldn't even get to tty once the corruption started
<nixternal> then eventually the machine would just freeze, as ctrl+alt+del wouldn't do anything either
<verbalshadow> well that will let us know if in the upstart scripts
<verbalshadow> and neither would REISUB
<nixternal> wtf is the difference here, LGPL meaning either Library or Lesser?
<nixternal> I click on different LGPL links on gnu.org I get different licenses with the same name...oh that is so annoying
<nixternal> silly, 2.0 to 2.1 switch
<apachelogger> nixternal: depends on the version I suppose, at some point it was renamed
<nixternal> you would think that a name change would be a major release and not a minor
<Tm_T> nixternal: indeed, lovely that is
<nixternal> 2.0 was Library, >= 2.1 is Lesser
<verbalshadow> http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/lgpl.html
<apachelogger> oh dear, gotta run
<nixternal> apachelogger: that is why people are using BSD licenses, because they don't change their names in minor releases :p
<verbalshadow> nixternal that least the has the same acronym LGPL :)
<verbalshadow> i love zsync
<nixternal> hehe, but when source headers state Lesser and your COPYING states Library...that won't work
<Riddell> nixternal: I had the licence policy for KDE use LGPL 2.1 just so there wasn't any unclarity over the name
<Riddell> random e-mail of the day "I want to know do kubuntu 8.10 supports debian programming too?"
<nixternal> nice
<Riddell> nixternal: BSD really isn't any clearer about its intentions
<Riddell> "Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer." which copyright notice, the one about The Regents of the University of California?  what if it's not copyright by them
<Riddell> if it must contain the list of conditions what does that mean to any proprietary software added to it?
<nixternal> yeah, licensing is a pita
<Riddell> I find legal stuff an interesting technical problem, like with programming you have to write it in such a way that it covers every eventuality
<NCommander> ScottK, kdelibs properly built on 127.0.01, and when I hit retry on the buildd, it failed in another place
<NCommander> ughhhhhhhhh
<ScottK> NCommander: Ouch.  Still a libtool segfault or something else even more painful?
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks.
<NCommander> ScottK, not sure.
<NCommander> ScottK, retrying in a clean pbuilder on 127.0.0.1, but this might be one of those packages that we keep poking retry until it builds
<ScottK> nixternal: If there is some indication of what licensing upstream intends, you can repack the tarball to include the full text.
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  Now's a good time.  buildd's aren't very busy.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'll know in a few hours if I get a successful build
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> crimsun: Figured out why pulseaudio failed to build on powerpc.  libtdb-dev is in universe there.
<nixternal> ScottK: I asked persia and he said no in the case of *GPL*
<ScottK> Odd.  I don't understand why that would be.
<nixternal> [01/13/10][10:31:22][   persia] You specifically can't repackage a tarball to include COPYING/License.
<nixternal> [01/13/10][10:31:28][   persia] It may only be included by upstream.
<nixternal> [01/13/10][10:33:39][   persia] If upstream doesn't license stuff to you properly, you're not in a good position to license it to Ubuntu.
<ScottK> If upstream says GPL v2 or later in the code, but neglects to include COPYING, you most certainly can.
<nixternal> upstream has LPGPL 2 and LGPL 2+...the 2+ is only in 2 files
<nixternal> ScottK: is there a policy document or anything that specifies you can include it in a repack?
<nixternal> I have searched high and low, and it seems it is in a gray area
<ScottK> It is a gray area.
<nixternal> I have one saying no and one saying yes, and 0 documention to support either claim
<nixternal> that's what I figured
<nixternal> I will just repack it then and be done with it for this release
 * ScottK points out one of those people is an archive admin and the other isn't.
 * nixternal points out neither has provided documentation to validate their side :p
<nixternal> silly gray matter
<nixternal> oh wait, that's brain stuff :)
<nixternal> right now I am gonna eat cuz I am hungry
<maco> nixternal: what is this, identi.ca?
<ScottK> nixternal: Here's an example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/libnet-dns-resolver-programmable-perl/0.002.2-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> (my very first package in the Ubuntu archive got rejected for lack of COPYING file by Mithrandir and this is how I fixed it)
<ScottK> Good enough?
<nixternal> there you go, you provided me with some proof for the win :)
<nixternal> thanks
<ScottK> That one was particularly fun since "same terms as Perl" is GPL v1 and later plus artistic, but we rely on GPL v2, so I had to add three licenses.
<ScottK> The license files were longer than the program I think.
<markey> re
<markey> hm, after some of the latest Karmic updates, Phonon insists on using PulseAudio again
<markey> it disabled direct access to my soundcard
<markey> (this had worked before)
<markey> anyone got an idea about that?
<markey> (I dislike PA)
<ScottK> Remove it?
<verbalshadow> nixternal i get the white scanlines (and hardlock) for me after login even on the lastest ISO
<genii> status
 * genii grumbles something about more coffee
<nixternal> verbalshadow: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-January/029970.html  <- could that be related to your problem? I have Intel so it may have been related to my problem
<davmor2> Riddell: is there any reason why kubuntu boots with the ubuntu plymouth logo?
<ScottK> davmor2: Because no one has done a Kubuntu one yet.
<ScottK> It wouldn't hurt to have a bug on that.
<ScottK> (as a reminder).
<davmor2> ScottK: no probs
<davmor2> ScottK: please tell me the back drop is plain blue
<ScottK> shtylman is our design guru.
<davmor2> ScottK: I'm just concerned that there was an nice checker board effect on login but now I'm on the desktop it's plain blue and I'm hoping it's meant to be :)
<ScottK> it's not clear to me yet.
<ScottK> The checkerboard thing is what upstream is using.  We're feeling somewhat motivated to find an alternative.
<Riddell> I think upstream are doing that for us
<davmor2> Riddell: should the FF installer not be under web?
<Riddell> where is it?
<neversfelde> btw. we have the classification in groups in "Internet" again in 4.3.90 for Karmic
<davmor2> Riddell: it's under internet but that has been split into folders the top one being web which is where feed reader and web browser are
<neversfelde> :)
<Riddell> ug, sub menus should die
<davmor2> Riddell: do you make usage of the ~/Downloads folder by default?
<neversfelde> Riddell: if no one else does, I can have a look at it on monday, when I get my connection to the internet back
<Riddell> neversfelde: you're connecting with your mind now?
<Riddell> davmor2: some apps do
<neversfelde> Riddell: still mobile connection and I cannot download anything anymore, too slow
<davmor2> Riddell: does that not make the idea of pointing folderview at the ~/desktop a bit strange now then?  Would it not be better to use ~/ itself instead?
<Riddell> I can turn on my back room server for ssh access in such situations
<Riddell> davmor2: default folders are a bit of a mess
<davmor2> Riddell: ah okay
<crimsun> ScottK: wasn't it promoted for all arches?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-14
<ScottK> crimsun: Apparently not.
<crimsun> well, that's ... odd?
<crimsun> ah well, I am not an archive admin, just a peon.
<claydoh> ok folks, what are the highlights  for alpha2? anything new besides the new  installer's slideshow
<Riddell> kde 4.2 rc 1
<Riddell> amarok 2.2.2
<claydoh> lol 4.2?
<maco> 4.4 :P
<maco> he's just keeping us on our toes
<maco> hmm now mesa's fixed, i suppose i should upgrade
<claydoh> time warp, he tool a trip in the tardis
 * claydoh just instlled it tonight
<ScottK> claydoh: How's release notes coming?
<claydoh> crappily so far, trolling for items of interest other than the new wallpaper
<claydoh> which I do honestly like a lot
<neversfelde> ScottK: no answer so far on that mobile broadband topic on the devel list, where should I publish this workaround, if it is still wanted?
<ScottK> neversfelde: I'd say your guess is as good as mine.
<ScottK> I think it ought to be written down.
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> when is alpha 2 release?
<ScottK> Tomorrow (hopefully)
<crimsun> maco: make sure you read tseliot's post to -devel ml
<neversfelde> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/knetworkmanager/mobilebroadband
<neversfelde> quick and dirty
<ScottK> neversfelde: Thanks.
<maco> crimsun: uhh.... ok
<ScottK> NCommander: Congrats.  kdelibs built on armel
<NCommander> ScottK, ugh, only took two retries :-/
<BiosElement> Hey I was just using Chakra (based on Arch) (a break from kubuntu), and noticed that image thumbnails work perfectly 'without' the mplayer-thumbs workaround. Any reason for this and is it intended to be fixed for lucid? (I did poke around but I didn't find any bug reports that were really relevent.)
<ScottK> BiosElement: Where do you mean?  Image thumbnails in what?
<BiosElement> ScottK: In dolphin. They've always been borked for me on kubuntu and the only thing close was an mplayer-thumbnails hack that still didn't quite get it working right.
<ScottK> OK.  How do you show them?  I don't use Dolphin much?
<BiosElement> I can get a screenshot, just a second...
<ScottK> OK
<BiosElement> ScottK: Here's a screenshot of Dolphin with a thumbnail. All I did was download the .jpg and it was created automatically. http://i45.tinypic.com/mi31ty.png
<ScottK> BiosElement: Seems to work here on icon view.
<ScottK> I had to adjust the preview size to be very viewable.
<BiosElement> Hmm, That might be it. I'll have to boot a kubuntu install and take a look. Thanks ScottK.
<seele> oh my. a seasoned consultant i'm working with who is in her 50's complained to my boss that i "treat [her] like a child"
<seele> the woman is older than my own mother lol
<ScottK> Nice.
<nixternal> hola
<markey> ah
<markey> thanks for fixing this issue with PulseAudio :)
<markey> just did an upgrade, "Please Reboot" icon came
<markey> now I can access my soundcard directly again
<markey> what was wrong there?
<markey> (and gosh, we should get rid of PA, it's a nuisance)
<markey> (most KDE devs hate it with a vengeance)
 * ghostcube wants to have jackd in all linux distros as default SoundServer :P
<ghostcube> morning folks
<apachelogger> sound servers ftw!
<apachelogger> only good memories on artsd too :D
<ghostcube> http://www.linux-onlineshop.de/product_info.php/info/p4907_T-Shirt---ROFLcopter.html/XTCsid/5e6d5dc035c484275f46775f960780e7 :D
<apachelogger> anyone cares to organize a new year's meeting?
<Riddell> apachelogger: anything paticular on the agenda?
<apachelogger> council to get mailing list, discussion on what nixternal wrote about
<Lure> Riddell: you reported X crashes - do you get X backtrace? I get bug 507395 in my virtualbox :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507395 in xorg "xorg crash when running in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507395
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I'll do it in a bit
<apachelogger> thx
<Riddell> Lure: virtualbox works fine for me, it's the only way I can get lucid to work
<Riddell> you may want to follow this page to get a backtrace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<Lure> Riddell: interesting...
<Lure> Riddell: for me it crashed after install, while live-cd works nicely...
<apachelogger> Riddell: did anyone look into auto-dbg-package-installation for dr konqi?
<Riddell> apachelogger: not yet
<apachelogger> looks rather easy
<apachelogger> well, if we had dbg package stored somewhere global for all packages -.-
<Riddell> somewhere global?
<Lure> Riddell: interesting: running /usr/bin/X in gdb does not crash, it may be related to kdm...
<apachelogger> well, currently they are spread all over the place
<Riddell> we have the ddeb archive
<apachelogger> in the archive, ddeb, backports, ppa
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think ddeb does not even cover backports
<Riddell> no
<apachelogger> I think we need to do: dpkg-query the .so we need symbols for, hopefully find one package that actually follows the naming paradigm so we just need to attach -dbg, then check if the package is installed, if not if it is installable, if not check if ddebs is in sources.list, if it is => fail, otherwise install package, if package is already installed => fail
<apachelogger> possibly ddebs needs to be removed after installation, if it was added by the script
 * apachelogger checks how the reference proof-of-concept for debian does it
<apachelogger> oh my, that requires apt-file
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could we recommend the ddebs repo before we fail (since most users don't know of it)?
<Tm_T> ddeb?
<ScottK> Special archive for debug packages that are automatically made.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ah, forgot to mention that ... if ddebs is not in sources.list => add it :)
<apachelogger> then once the script is done remove it again
<Riddell> ooh ooh, I got a working lucid
<Riddell> is battery applet broken for anyone else?
<ghostcube> anyone gets google phishing mails ?
<Riddell> "The next releases of SIP, PyQt and QScintilla will either be today or tomorrow" goody
<al> [00:12:10] [13.01.2010] <genii> Just some oddities after latest dist-upgrade (KDE 4.3.90) , Firefox one here http://i47.tinypic.com/hs8fh3.png    and apparently no battery on my laptop here http://i45.tinypic.com/21j9hdj.png If I unplug and replug it sees it OK
<al> [00:12:11] [13.01.2010] <jtechidna> I have the same behavior irt the battery
<al> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> network manager seems to have lost its tick icon on connection
<Riddell> what is 1:00 PM Pacific time ?
<Riddell> in real money?
<al> UTC -0800
<Riddell> agateau: nice bling on the systray menus
<Riddell> (using packages from my PPA)
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi riddell who do i contact in order to open a kernel bug in ubuntu, latest kernel -10 brakes some ath5k drivers.. they did a backport but its broken upstream too, a patch surfaced monday so i would like to talk to the mantainer to see if it will be applied
<Riddell> _Groo_: bugs in linux are opened the same as for any other package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you say there's a patch to stop plasma crashing on login?  is that in bzr?
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok thanks.. btw ive seen what you said about sip, etc.. are you gonna do a build for rc1 as soon as they are out? i really need kdebindings for the printer stuff :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes I hope so, that's important to get sorted
<Riddell> _Groo_: why do you need the printer stuff?
<_Groo_> Riddell: corporate building, im gonna use the cups web interface for now
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you invite me to the private ppa when you finish building kdebindings, ill be more then happy to test it for you
<Riddell> _Groo_: you're on karmic or lucid?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: you know, I think my skype is all crashy due to qt 4.6 ;)
<_Groo_> Riddell: lucid
<tseliot> Riddell: what's the problem with plymouth (and kdm?) in Kubuntu?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it works fine here latest beta, but it fires up some heavy i/o when starting, dont know why
<agateau> Riddell: glad you like it (not sure i do)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: because it is proprietary junk I suppose
<_Groo_> apachelogger: agreed
<apachelogger> fun
<agateau> Riddell: can you give me the url for the ppa?
<apachelogger> kdewebkit: facebook -> cookies work, google -> cookies work, launchpad -> cookies seem to work but really dont
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> tseliot: we have no paticular support for plymouth currently, there are some patches for KDM upstream we need to look at and JontheEchidna was looking at a plymouth theme
<Riddell> tseliot: what's your query about?
<Riddell> agateau: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jr
<agateau> Riddell: cool, thanks!
<Riddell> apachelogger: launchpad cookies e.g. revu login doesn't work in arora so that could be a general webkit-qt issue
<tseliot> Riddell: I worked on the theme (which is a program in its own language) and I noticed that you mentioned some problems with kdm. Furthermore we might want to split the themes from the plymouth package
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't we have this issue some time ago already?
<apachelogger> and I wonder why it is always launchpad only that is affected
<Riddell> tseliot: before we started testing alpha 2 it wasn't clear if it would work at all but it seems good enough for now
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's not very new
<apachelogger> Riddell: I thought it was fixed?
<tseliot> ah, good
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've had to switch to another browser for revu for a while now, although other launchpad sites seem ok
<apachelogger> maybe something is just broken in revu
<Riddell> maybe
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: as usual, I blame python :P
<apachelogger> revu hands out a new cookie upon each refresh, even though there is a valid one in the kcookiejar
<Quintasan> lol python
<apachelogger> and apparently qtwebkit just eats what revu offers
<ScottK> Riddell: Battery applet is generally broken for me.  It worked once.  No idea why.
<ScottK> Probably it was unplugging and then plugging back in.
<apachelogger> Riddell: facebook almost works decently well in kdewebkit now
<apachelogger> except that it always directs to the mobile version for some reason
<apachelogger> userAgent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux; de-AT) AppleWebKit/532.4 (KHTML, like Gecko) konqueror/4.3.90 Safari/532.4
<apachelogger> no clue why it would do that though
<Riddell> google mail works which is the main thing I care about
<apachelogger> it appears to be a bit slow though
<apachelogger> compared with chromium anyway
<Riddell> well chromium runs on google juice, hard to compete with that
<apachelogger> but chromium uses the ugly gtk+ :P
<apachelogger> that makes me wonder, does kdewebkit use kjs or qt's javascript engine?
<Riddell> webkit-qt's javascript engine
<Riddell> which is unrelated from qt script's javascript engine
<Riddell> google calendar doesn't like it :(
<ScottK> That's what akonadi-kde-resource-googledata is for.
<jussi01> ScottK: does that package make google cal work in contact?
<ScottK> I just played with a little so far.  I know it makes contacts work
 * ScottK thinks it does the calendar too, but didn't look into it.
<jussi01> o.O if the calendar syncs then thats huge! :D
 * jussi01 installs
<Riddell> I think nixternal said he had problems getting it to work
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I was planning to put the plasma patch in bzr over the weekend, but then mesa broke so we were all running around in circles trying to fix that
<JontheEchidna> I'll do it now
<apachelogger> Riddell: hence both engines should be dropped and replaced with chromium's v8 ;)
<apachelogger> or is it v9
<apachelogger> vn anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna, nixternal: who is going to answer what?
<JontheEchidna> dunno :D
<apachelogger> I can make bad jokes about xubuntu developers :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kdepim has some hints on virtuoso packaging, might help us with main inclusion: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdepim/README.packagers?view=markup
<JontheEchidna> It seems that we can have a binary package with just the server binary, and another with the obdc drivers, then shunt the rest of to universe
<JontheEchidna> *off to univese
<JontheEchidna> blah, can't speel toady
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: can't peel toad?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Quintasan> \o
<daskreech> hunger_t: Hi
<hunger_t> daskreech: Hello!
<daskreech> How are you?
<hunger> daskreech: Fine but busy:-)
<daskreech> :-)
<daskreech> Someone was asking me if there was a sip implementation on Kopete
<daskreech> I hadn't heard of one but I thought you might of?
<hunger> daskreech: No idea. I am out of the telepathy business for a long time now:-(
<daskreech> I know :-) Just wondered if you had heard of any :)
<daskreech> How's work though hunger?
<daskreech> specificallynottohunger: How do you get the settings for systray like http://imgur.com/PuxSc . MIne look nothing like that
<Riddell> apachelogger: answer what?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I was going to slim down the virtuoso package today
<apachelogger> Riddell: them fine questions in the intervu
<apachelogger> as told, I am only good for telling jokes :P
<daskreech> apachelogger: hey! You are back! Party :)
<apachelogger> was I gone? :P
<daskreech> Didn't see you around for quite a few days
<apachelogger> you know, I will never really be gone, there will always be a part of me in your hearts ;)
<daskreech> durn skippy :)
<daskreech> hi rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> hiya daskreech
<rickspencer3> 'sup?
<daskreech> rickspencer3: nothing much how are you doing?
<rickspencer3> okee dokee
<rickspencer3> working in Paris, atm
<rickspencer3> finishing up a mini-sprint
<daskreech> Ah sprints are fun
<daskreech> I wonder if mini sprints are mini fun
<daskreech> Anyone here doesn't have Nepomuk running?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: There's a triple kde4libs/kdebase-workspace/kubuntu-default-settings upload waiting for main freeze to be lifted :)
<JontheEchidna> fixes all the crash-on-startup-style bugs and eliminates the workarounds
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: rocking
<ScottK> BTW, thanks to the freeze, the 4.3.4 backport finally finished on sparc last night.
<nixternal> mornin'
<Quintasan> nixternal: \o
<daskreech> hi nixternal. Do you do any Qt support work?
<nixternal> daskreech: such as?
<daskreech> LIke .. umm supporting a small company who wants overview or review of their Qt application?
<nixternal> I could if it was needed, just never had to do it as part of a job
<nixternal> I do all types of "open source" support work...so if I can read the code, I can support it :)
 * ScottK gives nixternal a slap.
 * nixternal slaps back this time
<ScottK> Of course you do it.
<ScottK> Whenever you get asked as a consultant, "Can you ...."
<nixternal> yeah, I can do it, just never been asked for support on a GUI framework before
<nixternal> kind of threw me off guard a little :p
<ScottK> The answer is always yes even if you have to go learn it before the first meeting.
<nixternal> for instance, I am working on a PC/104 and embedded Linux network appliance...never did that before, was whicked easy to learn, and it is a blast
<nixternal> these little PC/104 clusters are cool as hell
<alvin> Hell doesn't seem cool to me :-)
<nixternal> ScottK: haha, you are right, I did that with a small company here that wanted an app written for GNOME since they were using Fedora desktops
<daskreech> I need some consultation on getting my wife pregnant
<daskreech> Of course I can help. Umm Where does your wife work again?
<nixternal> that was a super pita, as I had to quickly learn Gtk and try and remember C
<nixternal> thankfully I have mastered the art of copy & paste :p
<daskreech> And so has Gnome
<daskreech> So it's perfect :)
<nixternal> I do like PyGTK though, it is a fairly simple setup
<daskreech> I started out with Glade
<nixternal> now I am not a huge fan of Glade, it feels like I am working with an old Visual Studio, then again I feel that way a bit with Qt Designer
<nixternal> I use Qt Designer to mockup, and then view the code and use that
 * nixternal installs skype
<daskreech> Will kpackagekit not throw up anytime more than one package is in the dependency chain in Lynx ?
<daskreech> Does anyone use Qutecom ?
<nixternal> alrighty, skype is setup, mic test complete
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: I do have a new mic now, btw :P
<nixternal> I have used wengophone before, like the old developer summits where you could call in
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: going to join us for this podcast?
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: was that you who was talking through a headphone before?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's the plan
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: :D
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> that was classic
<nixternal> like for the dev summits in either 2005/2006 I bought a cheap set of plantronics and they work great
<nixternal> has volume control and mic mute
<ghostcube> plantronics rox
<nixternal> I like the initial questions he sent out, very easy to answer
<Riddell> I still have no idea if I can do whatever conferencing is needed
<nixternal> Riddell: you can't throw skype on your lappy/desktop?
<Riddell> no microphone
<JontheEchidna> got a pair of headphones? :D
<nixternal> haha, do like JontheEchidna and use a headphone :p
<JontheEchidna> the only problem is that headphones are a bit quiet
<ghostcube> i have some headsets over :D Riddell you want one ?
<agateau> anyone already tried the "oxygen molecule" gtk theme? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Molecule+KDE+%26+GTK%2B+unified+theme?content=103741
<agateau> it's by the same author as QtCurve, and could be a nicer replacement me thinks
<Riddell> not I
<Riddell> looks interesting
<agateau> not the same author actually, but still interesting
<agateau> he contributed though
<Riddell> http://blogs.fsfe.org/gladhorn/2010/01/14/libattica-012/ if anyone is in a package update mood
<_Groo_> are you guys going to backport the new kmix with pulseaudio support? it would be great if it could enter lucid
<Riddell> not unless it works equally well for those who don't have pulseaudio, as far as I saw it needed an environment variable set manually
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I can do, mind looking at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7376 ?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: please take a look at new upload http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7376
<nixternal> Quintasan: Warning! This package could not be extracted; there's no browsable directory for it on REVU  <- any ideas as to why?
<nixternal> is that a bug in revu?
<Quintasan> source format 3.0 probably :/
<nixternal> ahh, yeah noticed that after I dl'd it
<nixternal> any reason why you put it on revu?
<nixternal> revu is for new packages, at least last time I checked
<Riddell> you can also use it for package updates
<Riddell> dput is mildy easier than three attachments to a bug
<JontheEchidna> agateau: it's a pixmap theme, which won't respect custom color schemes and such
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have to file a bug report for such a thing though?
<nixternal> seeing as stuff typically sticks on revu w/o getting touched
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: will do in a bit
<Riddell> nixternal: you don't need to file a bug report for a package update, so long as the files get to someone to review and upload you can do whatever you like
<Riddell> http://bangarangkde.wordpress.com/2010/01/13/bangrang-1-0-the-basics-released/  lots of new releases today
<daskreech> It's already in ppa
<daskreech> pulled it just before you mentioned that
<agateau> JontheEchidna: oh that sucks :/
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it'd be real nice otherwise :(
<Quintasan> hurr, where is new attica tarball
<Quintasan> ?
<nixternal> fyi, on that theme, I read color schemes and such are going to be supported in a future release
<nixternal> agateau and JontheEchidna ^^
<Quintasan> nvm, still not on FTP :/
<al> is there a way to get the vmlinux kernel image that corresponds the linux-image-..  bzImage from somewhere?
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking at the build queue, I suspect you can upload stuff now without getting into too much trouble.
<al> maybe the buildds or something like that
<daskreech> Anyone has Amarok 2.2.2 ?
<daskreech> can you confirm a bug for me?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: the build-depends need to specify needing pkg-kde-tools 0.5.0 or greater
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: anything else?
<JontheEchidna> I think debhelper might need 7.3.16 or greater for source format 3.0
<JontheEchidna> otherwise looks fine
<daskreech> Opening Tools -> Script Manager -> Get New Scripts always freezes the interface for me
<Quintasan> testbuilding and uploading then
<nixternal> daskreech: what is the bug?
<daskreech> Opening Tools -> Script Manager -> Get New Scripts always freezes the interface for me
<nixternal> works here
<nixternal> Get More Scripts I guess is what you meant
<gorgonizer> daskreech: I get similar behavioue here..
<gorgonizer> *behaviour..
<daskreech> gorgonizer: ok
<daskreech> nixternal: 2.2.2 ?
<gorgonizer> daskreech: from here it appears that the Script Manager window is not behaving the same as Bookamr and Cover Manager windows.. never appears in the Task Manager, and the whole plasma desktop crawls to a halt.
<nixternal> daskreech: yes
<daskreech> nixternal: Koala or Lynx ?
<nixternal> how long should I keep it open before I notice it?
<nixternal> lynx
<nixternal> err, karmic
<nixternal> 4.4 rc1
<daskreech> same here but if I jump to a new desktop and back it's obviously frozen
<daskreech>  and i never get a list from the GHNS
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Kubuntu needs some CI" what's CI?
<daskreech> Klassic Love
<daskreech> they misspelt K
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main frozen for Lucid Alpha 2 | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to jussi01
<_Groo_> nice amarok 2.2.3 is already using ghns2
<daskreech> how do I get systray settings to look like http://imgur.com/PuxSc ?
<Riddell> nixternal: how is pstoedit coming along?
<Riddell> blocked on alpha 2?
<ejat> anyone having prob connecting via 3g broadband using knetworkmanager in kde 4.4 sc rc1 ?
<ScottK> ejat: Did you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/knetworkmanager/mobilebroadband
<_Groo_> any news when koffice-kde4 in lucid will be bumped to 2.1, 22?
<Riddell> 2.1.1 is the new version and nixternal is working on it
<ejat> ScottK: not yet .. viewing it .. thanks ..
<ScottK> neversfelde:  ^^^ See.  Handy to have it.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main frozen for Lucid Alpha 2 | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html | Meeting scheduling http://doodle.com/xyea69z37v4wrkb9
<ejat> ScottK: thanks again :) it work
<ScottK> Riddell: What timezone is the meeting stuff.
<ScottK> in?
<Riddell> UTC
<daskreech> nixternal: KDE 4.4 RC ?
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: pongish
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: KDE 4.4 RC ?
<JontheEchidna> what about it?
<daskreech> YOu have it with Nepomuk?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<daskreech> You had tagged thigns to check if nepomuk worked in KDE 4.4 B2 ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<daskreech> And search didn't work?
<JontheEchidna> worked in rc2
<daskreech> Ok
<daskreech> Does your Search bar work ? My Dolphin Search bar is now a button that open the ctrl+I filter bar
<JontheEchidna> it's a separate toolbar
<JontheEchidna> I find that trying to add it to the main toolbar makes things act funnyu
<JontheEchidna> -u
<daskreech> how do I add the - u?
<JontheEchidna> funnyu -u = funny
<daskreech> Ha I thought it was -unique :)
<daskreech> I have settigns -> Toolbars -> Main | Search
<daskreech> I toggled search off since i wasn't using it I just toggled it back on and it's not a bar anymore it's a button
<JontheEchidna> that's weird
<daskreech> Yeah :-(
<daskreech> So I can't search for ratings etc
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Hmm ^F pulls up Kfind which is 16 screens long
<JontheEchidna> lol
<binarylooks> is there a bug report concerning the login failure from kdm in lucid that i can follow?
<binarylooks> it is known isn't it?
<Riddell> binarylooks: the needs second login to work issue?
<binarylooks> hmmm, no login after 10 tests, should it wrk after 2?
<Riddell> bug 495100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495100 in consolekit "kdm requires type you details in twice" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495100
<binarylooks> hmmm, i something else then, "sudo service kdm start" can try 20 times and no login
<binarylooks> startx is my friend
<binarylooks> ooops, chose "default" again from the session list and now it works, strange
<binarylooks> i'll restart and try again
<binarylooks> (btw the ubuntu splash looks HOT, looking forward to the kubuntu equivalent)
<binarylooks> after reboot login now works immediately, maybe the default session was somehow not activated. anyway. good now
<Riddell> nixternal or JontheEchidna: can we test skype before the do?
<maco> the do?
<JontheEchidna> sure, just a second
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> let me plugin
<nixternal> who called?
<maco> nixternal: Riddell
<nixternal> I heard something as I was on the phone in the other room and couldn't figure it out
<nixternal> I was like "wtf is that noise?"
<nixternal> I was upstairs looking to see if I left my alarm/radio on
<Riddell> wasnae me but I did add you as a contact
<Riddell> maco: we're doing a podcast recording in a bit, alas you have no skype
<maco> oh i thought he meant who pinged him in here
<danimo_> fabo: ping?
<maco> i have skype
<maco> and a shitty mic
<maco> how long til you do it? i live 4 blocks from a Best Buy and can fetch a usb mic...
<nixternal> 1 hour
<ScottK> Run maco, run.
<maco> actually im using my current mic right now to talk to Riddell
<maco> Riddell: does my mic still sound sucky or should i go fetch a new one?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: are you jriddell or jriddell_test?
<maco> jriddell
<Quintasan> FUCK MY PRINTER ATE MY PENDRIVE
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> omfg, feels so good to have second copy of GPG keys
<JontheEchidna> it literally nom'd the pen drive itself? :P
<Quintasan> :S
<JontheEchidna> can't be good for the gears
<Quintasan> I somehow managed to drop it on the paper tray and it was ate during the printing
 * JontheEchidna has a two year old photo in skype :s
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: can has your skype?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: echidnaman
<maco> question: how do i make skype send video too, not just audio?
<Quintasan> maco: you probably need to set up your camera in skype.
<maco> did that
<maco> but i dont know where the button is that says "ok, now USE the video in this call with this person"
<maco> because i have it set to only send video to people i've allowed (which i think means people on my buddylist, but there's no help menu)
<Quintasan> maco: IIRC you first call the person and then enable the video in the call window
<maco> i see the call window
<maco> it has "hold call" "mute" "dialpad" and "hangup" buttons
<maco> have any of you heard Riddell through skype before? he mumbles
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's only two years ago?  You look like you're about 10.
<JontheEchidna> might be three
 * JontheEchidna changes it to a crappy cam pic
<fabo> danimo_: pong
<danimo_> fabo: hey!
 * Quintasan changes his pic too, no big difference
<Quintasan> :P
<danimo_> fabo: I am working on a ppa for creator HEAD. Is there any project of yours doing the same?
<JontheEchidna> my mic works
<fabo> danimo_: nice :) no, i don't have creator on my ppa
<danimo_> i copied over the qt packages from the beta ppa, and I have done a gdb backport from lucid, because 7.0 is just no fun with creator (it crashes as soon as it hits a bitfield, and Qt uses that feature a lot)
<danimo_> fabo: why do you keep your own git tree of creator?
<maco> ooh shiny!
<maco> Quintasan: i think its this http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=471651
<maco> skype bug introduced a week before christmas... no button to send video on linux
<fabo> danimo_: you mean the packaging tree on git.debian.org ?
<danimo_> fabo: yes
<fabo> danimo_: because i co-maintain creator with adam majer. he started that way and we keep this workflow
<fabo> danimo_: i planned to use my qt ppa for creator but never find time to do it
<markey> apachelogger: yo dude, wb :)
<markey> recovered well?
<nixternal> booyahkah
<nixternal> man, I had a big lunch and I am still hungry
<Riddell> have some tinned sweetcorn, can't go wrong with that
<ScottK> All carb, no protein.  You'll be hungry again in no time.
<nixternal> oh man, speaking of sweetcorn, we have a local start up company that has these vegan meal boxes..and they had this sweetcorn thing in it...oh my it was delicious, and that was cold
<danimo_> fabo: btw: would be interesting to have qt creator to work with mingw x-compiler like on fedora
<danimo_> fabo: i can't find it anymore, it was on planetkde recently
<danimo_> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SIGs/MinGW
<nixternal> hey, no cussing in here!
<nixternal> you said the f word :p
 * nixternal personally thinks it would be cool though
<danimo_> nixternal: see :)
<danimo_> nixternal: I would consider it a "they have done the work, yay" thing
<nixternal> speaking of Fedora, I think it is time we go kidnap one of their artists
<nixternal> danimo_: most definitely
<ScottK> It least they like blue.
<ScottK> If we stole on from SuSE it'd be green.
 * danimo_ hates the green in suse
<nixternal> openSUSE is calming, Fedora is hot
<ScottK> Then you're in the right place.
<danimo_> ScottK:  well...
<nixternal> I didn't like the green either, but I have kind of fallen for it on my openSUSE desktop
<JontheEchidna> the green version of the Air wallpaper is really unappealing, imo
<nixternal> actually, i find the air wallpaper unappealing
<danimo_> packaging newbie question: if I want to replace the orig tarball by a more recent version, how do I make the build tools pick it up:
<nixternal> this new basket weave one is interesting, but I can't look at it for long, I start to try and analyze it, and then realize it would make for a shitty basket :)
<danimo_> and why did the plasma guys make the panel grey again?
<danimo_> with the weird waves
<Riddell> the panel is transparent if you have compositing
<neversfelde> ScottK: :)
<danimo_> Riddell: still looks odd :)
<nixternal> actually, on my 1440x900 screen, that new panel and the new wallpaper, actually come together and create a very popular gang sign
<nixternal> my brother noticed it, and was like "You will get shot running Kubuntu dude"
<nixternal> "Have you done anything remote terminal wise like Citrix?"
<nixternal> yeah, like 20 years ago
<danimo_> nixternal: hmm?
<nixternal> another consulting gig possibility
<nixternal> luckily for them I just did help a friend of mine on a recent gig that involved Citrix/remote terminals
<Riddell> nixternal: "yes I use ssh -X all the time"
<nixternal> we literally brought back to life the tech support system for CompUSA that went down 5+ years ago for Tiger Direct, as they have recently changed all of their stores here in Chicago back into CompUSAs
<freinhard> huh, hg is broken?
<freinhard> complains about missing osutil python module
<fabo> danimo_: what's missing except the win32 cross mkspec ?
<danimo_> fabo: I guess that's it
<danimo_> fabo: maybe we can push it upstream
<fabo> danimo_: i think it shouldn't be hard to do ;)
<danimo_> fabo: did you find the url?
<fabo> no, just this page -> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/MinGW/Tips#Compiling_QT_applications_and_libraries
<fabo> i'll take a look tomorrow, after f11 install on vbox
<JontheEchidna> ugh, I won't be able to make the interview. The ride I need tonight got here an hour early and can't come back for me later. :(
<JontheEchidna> so, I'll be back in ~2 hours
<Riddell> ok night JontheEchidna
<danimo_> fabo: cool!
<danimo_> fabo: so what is the suggested to move the qt creator package to a new source tar ball?
<danimo_> suggested way
<fabo> danimo_: i'll use a script to get a snapshot from gitorious then generate a proper tarball with appropriate naming scheme
<fabo> i have something like that for strigi if you want to take a look
<danimo_> fabo: I mean I can just apply the patches on the new tarball, but I need to adjust the dsc file as well
<nixternal> Riddell: haha, ssh -X...you know, I think I just used that for the first time ever recently...it didn't go well, so I don't plan on using it ever again
<nixternal> I will brb, gotta let the dogs out before this podcast thing
<fabo> danimo_: no, generate dsc and tarball on each snapshot
<danimo_> fabo: no reuse/
<danimo_> ?
<freinhard> i'm confused, there is /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/mercurial/osutil.so
<freinhard> bot python can't import the module
<fabo> danimo_: no tarball reuse, just debian subdir
<nixternal> back
<danimo_> fabo: cool, the old patches apply cleanly :)
<Riddell> nixternal: well, it's 21:00, what happens now?
<fabo> danimo_: i sent you some samples right now to have a better overview
<nixternal> Riddell: he is calling you now
<danimo_> fabo: tnx
<fabo> you'll get the idea
<nixternal> Riddell: pick up your skype
<Riddell> maco: will call you in a sec
<Riddell> maco: add him
<nixternal> markey: what is your skype name
<maco> add whom?
<markey> nixternal: not sure tbh, has been a while that I used Skype
<nixternal> haha, not you markey I meant maco
<nixternal> darn tab complete :)
<markey> also it's difficult to get running at all, with KMix showing 30 obscure channels
<markey> ah ok ;)
<maco> nixternal: um i think its mackenzie
<maco> oh nope
<neversfelde> seems that the mobile broadband problem is a bit older bug 334122
<maco> its macoafi just like my email
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334122 in knetworkmanager "Mobile broadband connections fail to connect" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334122
<maco> nixternal: my skype is macoafi
<maco> nixternal: ok gotya
<maco> now i have the skype call window on top of the irc window. yay
<maco> oh shiny recording message
<Riddell> am I clear?
<freinhard> anyone willing to promote kraft 0.32 for lucid? on karmic it's still 0.20 which is over two years old.
<maco> Riddell: yes you sound fine
<freinhard> there's bug #374247 which already took care of the packaging but didn't make it into lucid yet (as far as i can see)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374247 in kraft "New upstream release: Kraft 0.32" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374247
<neversfelde> freinhard: looks like someone has to package libctemplate before
<freinhard> neversfelde: that google-ctemplate has the packaging files (debian folder) in it's code repository and they provide .deb files
<neversfelde> freinhard: I do not know anything about t he license http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/356746/
<neversfelde> and there is not debian dir in the tarball, yet. So it would need some work
<freinhard> neversfelde: looks clear to me: include the copyright notice and everything is fine.
<neversfelde> freinhard: wikipedia says it is a free license. So if you want to package it use the docs here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nixternal> haha, skype crashed right at the end
<nixternal> LOL
<Riddell> nixternal, maco: we rocked!
<nixternal> maco: you had me laughing so damn hard when you go "network"
<nixternal> that was an easy podcast, and fun...I think more podcasts need to be done like that, a round table deal
<maco> nixternal: why? its what everyone says
<nixternal> maco: johnson.richie at att.net for paypal btw, $15 will work just fine, I mean I do have to process an application :)
<nixternal> maco: I just wasn't expecting it
<nixternal> I was thinking community/social, so it caught me off guard a bit
<freinhard> neversfelde: using the upstream debian dir, builds without problems.
<nixternal> and then way you just kind of said it
<maco> i figured id get the "what everyone says is broken" bit out of the way
<maco> like the standard "but you cant play games on linux!" :P
<neversfelde> freinhard: so if everything is fine with it, upload to revu and let the motus have a look at it
<freinhard> revu?
<danimo_> bleh, ubuntus gpg keyserver is down
<neversfelde> freinhard: revu.ubuntuwire.com I am sure that the files in debian need improvement, like updating maintainer and so
<maco> nixternal: see i figure i should probably learn a bit of pyqt or something before applying. which is funny, because i have kde svn commit access...
<nixternal> forget pyqt, learn qt/c++
<nixternal> actually, don't forget it
<nixternal> but be careful...I did so much Py* programming, that seriously, what is a pointer? :d
<freinhard> neversfelde: maintainer is Google Inc.
<maco> nixternal: see python screws me up because im so used to C
<nixternal> it took me 5 minutes debugging a c++ app I am working on, and it was just a typo...I had to actually google a very common c++ compiling message...I felt so silly
<maco> also because i always want to type "pythong"
<nixternal> haha, I still type pythong
<nixternal> and I don't know why either
<freinhard> standards is 4 but is there a reason to set it to 7? just makes it harder to backport to older distributions?
<daskreech> pyhtong?
<maco> oh good its not just me!
<nixternal> and yeah, at first I kept adding ; at the end of a line
<neversfelde> freinhard: thats wrong, XSBC-Original-Maintainer should be you and maintainer should be "Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<nixternal> maco: at PyCon last year, the guy giving a presentation misspelled it pythong in his presentation...I caught it because it was common to me...I laughed hard at that one
<daskreech> Why would you mispell it as pythong ?
<nixternal> I have no idea, but I do it
<freinhard> neversfelde: what about the standards version?
<freinhard> neversfelde: and debhelper
<neversfelde> freinhard: it is 3.8.3 now
<neversfelde> debhelper and compat are 7
<freinhard> neversfelde: does it really need to be set to 3.8.3 and 7 ?
<freinhard> neversfelde: in other words: what happens if not?
<Riddell> anarchy breaks lose!
<Riddell> standards: nothing much, that's just a declaration of following debian policy
<Riddell> debhelper: pevious versions of the scripts behaved slightly differently so things might break during build (but probably not)
<danimo_> fabo: cool! works! and with teambuilder, MAKEFLAGS=-j20 adds to the real fun :)
<nixternal> 20? jeesh, I can do 14 at the most
<danimo_> fabo: cool! first (manual) upload of Qt Creator successful
<freinhard> neversfelde: uploaded to revu, how do i know if it got accepted? it's not listed yet and got no email.
<neversfelde> freinhard: you should get a mail after it is accepted. Normally that happens fast.
<neversfelde> freinhard: was there an error message while using dput?
<freinhard> neversfelde: http://dpaste.com/145335/
<freinhard> neversfelde: i guess i'll just wait another 15minutes
<neversfelde> freinhard: yes
<freinhard> maybe i should have logged in bevore and set "Yes, I want to receive email notifications about everything related to my uploads.
<neversfelde> that is probably a good idea :)
<freinhard> hmm still not there, i guess it got rejected
<neversfelde> freinhard: try another upload
<freinhard> yay, worked this time
<freinhard> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ctemplate
<neversfelde> freinhard: Package is for "karmic" but only packages for "lucid" are currently accepted.
<neversfelde> and you should open a [needs packaging] bug in launchpad
<neversfelde> after that close it in the changelog with * Initial release (LP: #000000)
<neversfelde> ah and why 1ubuntu1?
<neversfelde> packages that are not in debian should get 0ubuntu1
<freinhard> cause i did a dch -i on the original debian folder
<neversfelde> freinhard: there should be only one entry in the changelog, if this is a new package and not officially in debian
<freinhard> neversfelde: if you change should to must i'll take that serious, otherwise that just sounds like a normal warning people usually ignore ;)
<neversfelde> I change it :)
<neversfelde> freinhard: I am not a MOTU, so only familiar with the basics. Others in here and #ubuntu-motu are better counterparts for this.
<neversfelde> I did not have a closer look at ctemplate, but I think it is a lib, isn't it?
<freinhard> erm, why do all report-a-bug links on launchpad redirect to some stupid help.ubuntu.com site?
<neversfelde> thats really a mess, I need ages for reporting bugs, too.
<freinhard> finally bookmarked the link?
<neversfelde> somewhere :)
<ScottK> freinhard: You do need to clean up the debian/changelog.  Personally I treat the needs packaging bug as highly optional, but many MOTU don't
<freinhard> i feel like going over to #launchpad and start screaming at some dev
<freinhard> ?no-redirect does the trick
<freinhard> ScottK: yes, to me the lp bug seems to be useless extra work
<ScottK> The point is to avoid multiple people working on the same thing.  I see the theory, but don't worry about it much
<neversfelde> mhh, it shows other people that somebody is working on it. So it is not completely useless
<freinhard> neversfelde: it's aready done so i should have filed that bug some hours ago ;)
<neversfelde> hehe
<freinhard> do i need to apply some special tag to that bug?
<neversfelde> freinhard: needs-packaging
<freinhard> what about that watch file?
<neversfelde> freinhard: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.de.html#s-watch
<neversfelde> sorry german
<freinhard> np
<neversfelde> ok
<neversfelde> freinhard: and from the MOTU docs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Creating%20and%20Using%20a%20debian/watch%20File
<freinhard> now what about the lintian file?
<neversfelde> freinhard: the package should be lintian clean, debuild -S -sa checks it, if lintian is installed and ofcourse you can run it manually
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-15
<freinhard> i did, but as before: just warnings ;)
<neversfelde> warnings are not good :)
<neversfelde> you should solve everything and if there is something that cannot be solved ad an override
<freinhard> btw that watch file doesn't work if there is no directory index for the target location?
<freinhard> uuscan jus failed.
<neversfelde> freinhard: for some hosters you cannot add a watch file
<freinhard> so i'll drop it
<neversfelde> I would find another package, which is in the archive and also hosted on code.google and use the watch file, if it is there, as an example
<neversfelde> but I have always problems with creating proper watch files, too
<neversfelde> probably someone else can give you better help there
<freinhard> k, no more lintian errors. no i just upload it once again?
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> and find two motus who advocate the package
<ScottK> freinhard: Also build the package and check the .debs with lintian too
<pgquiles> how much disk space do I need for a full mirror of Karmic i386 (binary and source) ?
<freinhard> pgquiles: why would one want to do that?
<pgquiles> freinhard: because I'm creating my own distribution, based on kubuntu, for a very specific use case
<freinhard> pgquiles: creating some sort of overlay with a ppa doesn't cut it?
<pgquiles> freinhard: no, it does not. I'm customizing the boot, heavily modifying ubiquity and more
<pgquiles> I just want to know if 25 GB (all the free space currently in my current hard disk) will be enough
<freinhard> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror/1
<freinhard> 40gb
<pgquiles> freinhard: thank you
<ScottK> freinhard and pgquiles: That's all archs.  For a single arch and source, 25 GB should be fine.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 2 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html | Meeting scheduling http://doodle.com/xyea69z37v4wrkb9
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/lucid-alpha-2
<ScottK> kubuntunetbook has already tweeted and dented.
<Zorael> kubuntu.org link to release notes page seems borked? Missing http://.
<Riddell> Zorael: fixed
<Zorael> much better. :3
<maco> Riddell: i thought that silly picture of rod with the funny wig was supposed to be on the alpha 2 release blog post?
<JontheEchidna> I have received 623 rosetta translation template import messages \o/
 * JontheEchidna is glad he didn't upload l10n packages
 * ScottK didn't count, just deleted
<JontheEchidna> they all go straight to trash, and since I never read them they show up in nice bold letters in the trashcan in KMail
 * ScottK usually hits mail on his phone first and it doesn't filter so well.
<ScottK> Riddell: How would you feel about removing koffice2 source?  That would get rid of one of my few remaining boost1.38 reverse-build-depends.
<JontheEchidna> for what it's worth the current koffice2 binary packages are broken anyways
<JontheEchidna> or at least krita is
<ScottK> The next upload will be as koffice anyway, so the koffice2 source is pointless
<ScottK> There's already a koffice2 as koffice upload.
<ScottK> seele: Jono founded the KDE usability project? http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale8x/speakers/jono-bacon
<seele> ScottK: he did? lol
<ScottK> I know he did have some involvement with KDE a long time ago
<seele> oh, the KDE Usability Study
<seele> that's different
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<seele> there was some formal usability study he organized
<ScottK> Fair enough
<seele> dont know if the report is even around
<seele> that's pretty strange to put in your bio though
<seele> i guess for a while he was pushing usability testing so maybe that's part of the promo
<JontheEchidna> isn't the kde usability study what eventually spawned kickoff?
<nixternal> i hope not
<daskreech> Wasn't the Suse?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> hey, you see the kio_imap4 fix in packagers? a must have like he said for 4.3.x users as well
<JontheEchidna> I've an SRU mostly finished for that
<JontheEchidna> just need to go through all the red tape
<JontheEchidna> bug 350902
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350902 in kdepimlibs "[ubuntu 8.10] kio_imap4 hangs" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350902
<nixternal> "wrote some KDE applications" <- ScottK should read "wrote _a_ KDE application" and an application that I used :)
<JontheEchidna> A core-dev-ish person confirming the karmic nomination would be helpful
<ScottK> Looking
<nixternal> actually, we did write an applet and the first ever build script for KDE trunk checkouts
<JontheEchidna> Should I be able to confirm SRU nominations as a kubuntu-dev?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done
<JontheEchidna> (in theory, aside from launchpad failure)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you can upload the package, you should be able to approve the nomination.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<JontheEchidna> bug 507773, which only had to have "rebuild" changed to "confirm/reject SRU nominations" from his report about the latter :/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507773 in launchpad "Cannot confirm SRU tasks for packages I have upload rights to." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507773
<JontheEchidna> *the former
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: we would want this to go into backports as well, yes?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.
<ScottK> Open a task against karmic-backports and then find someone in ubuntu-backporters to approve it.
<JontheEchidna> would subscribing ubuntu-backporters do the trick?
<ScottK> Possibly.  Asking me would probably be faster though.
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: karmic-backports task opened
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Approved.  You can upload to karmic-backports and then ping me and I'll accept it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I've tried uploading to karmic-backports before. It appears the per-package upload rights aren't backwards-compatible
<JontheEchidna> will try again to see if things have changed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Fling me a debdiff after you test it and I'll upload it if it doesn't work.
<JontheEchidna> rejected
<JontheEchidna> so cruel...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/f45f596a0
<ScottK> Looking.  File another bug for that one then.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Once it appears, I'll accept it.
<JontheEchidna> bug 507779
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507779 in soyuz "Cannot upload packages for which I have upload rights for to karmic-backports " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507779
<JontheEchidna> yet another copypasta, replacing "confirm/reject SRU nominations" to "upload things to -backports"
<JontheEchidna> My lack of attention to detail in writing a fresh report each time reflects the lack of attention to detail soyuz has for supporting per-package upload rights :P
<crimsun> I just closed 76 bugs with one upload. Nice.
<maco> ~order vegan low-sugar cookies for crimsun
 * kubotu slides vegan low-sugar cookies down the bar to crimsun
<JontheEchidna> epic
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Accepted.
<JontheEchidna> We need to get a KDE guy on ubuntu-sru
<ScottK> Nah, just ping jdong.  He'll approve anything.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Get someone else (like nixternal) to upload that one so I can accept it (backports isn't strict about that)
<daskreech> I need to stop reading that as j-dong
<JontheEchidna> giggidy giggidy
<crimsun> (ping if you still need it done)
<maco> daskreech: but that is how it's read.... j for john, and dong for...dong
<daskreech> maco: Ah I read it as japanese
<maco> no, i think he's chinese
<daskreech> Chon Wang?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: jdong says upload first, so crimsun, if you're still available ....
<JontheEchidna> jdong has ack'd
 * crimsun scrollls
<crimsun> -l
<JontheEchidna> crimsun: thanks for the sponsor
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it's waiting for approval now
<JontheEchidna> yay
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Done
<JontheEchidna> This has been perhaps the speediest SRU I've taken part in
<ScottK> They go faster late at night when no adults are around.
<JontheEchidna> the buildds are nice and empty too
<ScottK> I think I have the last two uploads before I ask for boost 1.38 removal test building.  Neither of them are short, so I think I'll head off to bed.
<jussi01> has someone got a vanilla or almost vanilla lucid going?
<apachelogger> Riddell: corporate identity
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is re: what does CI stand for
<apachelogger> markey: ahoy, well, kind of recovered, its not like you ever get true rest when you are me ;)
<markey> hehe
<markey> I know this condition
<apachelogger> Riddell: how did the interview go?
<Quintasan|Szel> anyone knows how can I display list of AP's near me in command line?
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<agateau> message indicator widget has been renamed
<agateau> https://launchpad.net/plasma-widget-message-indicator
<agateau> I just made a new release
<Riddell> agateau: yay :)
<agateau> Riddell: the only new "feature" is the ability to embed the widget in the systemtray
<agateau> Speaking of which, I think it would make the system look cleaner if the default configuration used embedded widgets whenever possible
<Riddell> groovy, I'll update that package later today
<Riddell> embedded widgets?
<agateau> In the systemtray settings, there is a new page
<agateau> which lets you embed plasma widgets inside the tray
<agateau> they take less space this way (good for netbooks)
<Riddell> oh yes we want to do that, we list that in one of our specs
<agateau> cool!
<agateau> so you can now embed the m-i as well
<Riddell> lovely
<apachelogger> Quintasan|Szel: iwlist device scan
<apachelogger> e.g. iwlist wlan0 scan
<ghostcube> jussi01: the ubuntu-devel guys are not so friendly like our ones in here :D
 * ghostcube hides if anyone is cross joined :D
<Tm_T> ghostcube: who isn't?
<ghostcube> no one likes my jokes today :|
<Tm_T> I liked it, didn't you see me almost smile (;)
<ghostcube> :D
 * Riddell has a crack at the new sip/python-qt
<Riddell> agateau: I think I found a bug, you can't right click on message indicator if there's no indicator applications running
<Riddell> bug 507905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507905 in plasma-widget-message-indicator "can't right click if no apps running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507905
<ScottK> Perhaps it should just dissappear in such cases.
<Riddell> maybe, that is what the decide notifier does if it's embedded in systray
<Riddell> device
<ScottK> Oooh.  /me wants.
<ScottK> That's been my main bitch about the device notifier.
<Riddell> the device notifier also seems to use an alarming exclamation mark icon these days when it pops up
<agateau> Riddell: oh, you found it as well :)
<Riddell> hmm, turns out if you remove sip then KDE breaks
<JontheEchidna> good morning everybody
<Riddell> it's jonathan!
<JontheEchidna> hi jonathan
<JontheEchidna> so... anybody up for sponsoring a kde4libs/kdebase-workspace/kubuntu-default-settings/kdepimilbs quadruple upload? :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'm onto it as we speak
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> The Todo is filling out quite nicely, for the point in the cycle we're in
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: quadruple uploaded!
<JontheEchidna> rock
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime needs an upload too, come to think of it
<JontheEchidna> kdeplasma-addons also has some substantial changes in bzr
<Riddell> ok, let's make it a sextuplet upload
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Riddell> glatzor says he'll look at updating packagekit stuff this weekend
<JontheEchidna> awesome
<JontheEchidna> webkitkde is looking pretty good. I have high hopes for it for lucid+1
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: just if all that would compile in kdenetwork too (;
<Tm_T> atleast here it fails to build nicely
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: watch out for text fields suddently deleting themselves, I've been caught out by that a couple of times and there's no undo
<Riddell> Tm_T: all what?
<Tm_T> Riddell: kget konqueror plugin doesn't build here with webkit kpart, nor does babelfish konqueror extension
<Tm_T> I haven't had much time to investigate this, but it started when there were header renaming in webkitkde svn
<Tm_T> and simply fixing includes doesn't work
<Tm_T> but are we interested about kget integration with webkitpart?
<Tm_T> Riddell: will give exact errors as soon as I get that far in my builds
<Tm_T> building after Qt update
<sebas> How will the removal of HAL affect Solid's functionality in Lucid?
<sebas> Or will you just install HAL as KDE dependency?
<Riddell> Tm_T: I doubt upstream expects them to compuile
<Riddell> compile
<Riddell> sebas: where's this?
<Riddell> sebas: since KDE needs hal still we'll need to keep it as a dependency
<sebas> ah, so it won'tbe in Ubuntu, but will be in Kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Riddell: but did (:
<Riddell> sebas: hal is directly in our seeds
<sebas> ah
<sebas> thanks for the answer :)
<sebas> Just wondered when I read the Lucid Alpha announcement
<Riddell> sebas: it does raise the risk that if hal breaks nobody except us will care about it, and we're not experts at maintaining hal
<sebas> How is that is different from the situation since ~two years?
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop was still using hal for something so more people cared about it
<sebas> Danny Kukawka has taken over maintainance of HAL, no?
<Riddell> I mean care about it as packagers within ubuntu
<sebas> Riddell: maybe we can skip devicekit and use whatever tech David comes up with when devicekit is "kind of working" and he moves on to rewrite that stuff again ;)
<Riddell> sebas: I believe devicekit is already dead
<Riddell> it's all udev now, or something
<sebas> ok, skip two iterations then :)
<JontheEchidna> devicekit's already dead? Oo
<JontheEchidna> they should make up their minds
 * sebas notes that this is the exact thing that drives 3rd party developers nuts
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: and miss all the fun?
<sebas> where s/nuts/away
<Tm_T> sebas: and this is exactly why KDE/whatever should provide abstraction layer, so 3rd party developers doesn't have to follow things themselves
<sebas> It's also the exact reason for having Solid
<Tm_T> and does
<Tm_T> sebas: that
<sebas> same goes for pol(icy)kit, btw
<sebas> that's also an utter mess, dead in the water before a stable API is there
<Tm_T> packagekit?
<Riddell> feel free to package shaman
<allee-k> sebas: afair devicekit was just a temp. workaround until udev supports multiplexing and can feed devicekit-* modules itself
<Riddell> that might be how it ended out but it wasn't the intention at the start I'm pretty sure :)
<sebas> allee-k: right, hence deprecating HAL was a mistake
<sebas> same goes for policykit, gstreamer, networkmanager, ...
<sebas> all unstable APIs
<allee-k> sebas: teaching linux to be more dynamic as disks/sticks/networks  is still work in progress :(
<allee-k> disk/sticks/networks  come and go ...
<ScottK> agateau: Still around.  I have some indicator feedback for you.
<agateau> ScottK: phone call, will be available in a few minutes
<ScottK> agateau: Great.  Let me know when
<sebas> allee-k: I know ... doesn't mean that "change API at will" is a good idea
<sebas> That's actually something Windows does really well
<sebas> keeping backwards compatibility
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> any word from the street saying when koffice 2.1.1 will be in lucid? :)
<Riddell> nixternal has the lock
<agateau> ScottK: I am all hears
<agateau> ears*
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I've been using the indicator since I switched to Karmic and have some conclusions for you.
<ScottK> I'm sure you recall my concerns about being one click away from getting to an IRC highlight versus two.
<agateau> yes
<ScottK> What I've found is that if I'm at my computer and I get highlighted, I much prefer clicking on the Quassel icon, but if I've been away and I may have multiple highlights, I like the indicator.
<ScottK> The indicator does a good job of giving me overall 'situational awareness' of who's been talking to me.
<agateau> because it gives you more with one click I guess
<ScottK> Yes, because it gives me who, what channel, and how long ago.
<agateau> interesting
<ScottK> If I'm sitting here, I don't care about that because I know which message I care about.  The one that just happened.
<ScottK> So I was thinking about what it would take for me to completely switch to the indicator.
<ScottK> I have a couple of ideas ....
<agateau> auto-popup?
<ScottK> What if it did something like on click went to the last event directly and on shift-click raised the menu?
<ScottK> Maybe, but that could get a little distracting I think.
<agateau> true
<agateau> shift-click is like a handy shortcut, I would maybe do the opposite
<ScottK> Except that (from my view), that's still a step back from just clicking on the icon.
<agateau> a new user won't have a chance to know about the menu because he won't try shift-click
<agateau> I see your point
<ScottK> The second issue is the menu when I right click on the icon.
<ScottK> That's how I normally connect my client to the core.
<ScottK> It occurs to me that now that we have dbus menu, the indicator could support that too.
<ScottK> Right click on the indicator opens the dbus menu for selected apps or something.
<agateau> I think the plan for Lucid (at least on the GNOME side) is to be able to show some actions in the m-i message
<agateau> we could imaging a "Connect to core" for Quassel
<agateau> imagine*
<ScottK> Sure.
<agateau> but that's what was rejected before: launchers
<ScottK> Connecting isn't launching
<agateau> true, but we are getting close
<Sput> wouldn't a new user expect to open a menu with right click?
<agateau> Sput: on plasmoids, right-click is more usually associated with configuring the plasmoid itself
<Sput> at least a new user coming from windows or KDE
<ScottK> Which is why I was thinking the the indicator could be configured to open the dbus menu for selected apps it's 'replacing' in the systray
<agateau> it's not intended for "normal" interaction
<Sput> agateau: hmmm... Menu -> "Configure"? :)
<agateau> ScottK: wow, interesting! need to think about that a bit
<Sput> well, dunno. don't have much experience. but I'm used to left-click to execute some activation or default action, and right-click to get a context menu
<Sput> for tray icons
<ScottK> Sput: Agreed.
<agateau> Sput: for tray icons, yes, but for things like K menu, battery applet... it's different
<agateau> device notifier
<ScottK> agateau: Certainly.  It just occurs to me that with dbus menu it doesn't always have to be the actual application's icon in the systray that triggers the menu.  It's more of a separate front end/back end.
<agateau> ScottK: I agree
<ScottK> agateau: So those are me thoughts.  I hope they are useful.
<ScottK> me/my
<agateau> They are, thanks for sharing
<ScottK> No problem
<nixternal> _Groo_: I am not rushing KOffice...since it is now in main, to upload it means stripping it of a lot of dependencies...not going to waste my time for that...more important to get the dependencies up to date and MIR'd than it is to package 2.1.1 right now
<ScottK> nixternal: Don't forget to switch to boost1.40.  Koffice will shortly be the last boost.138 user in Main
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> LTS is all about fixing stuff :)  I kind of like LTS
<nixternal> ScottK: did you reboot the Mac last night by chance?
<nixternal> I heard the sound
<ScottK> nixternal: I did.
<nixternal> hahaha
<ScottK> There were security updates ....
<nixternal> I was watching TV and heard it
<_Groo_> nixternal: well ok, is there any ppa i could get it from? or should i do it myself?
<nixternal> put it in a ppa if you need it I ugess
<nixternal> wow, guess
<mellhen> i read something about nepomuk search will be integrated in dolpin in kde4.4RC1. i cant find it in kubuntu 10.04A2. How to activate it?
<_Groo_> mellhen: its there in beta 2 and rc1, just open dolphin and search in the menus, its like the normal search but wehn you typue stuff a drop down appears
<ScottK> mellhen: We don't have it yet.  Still issues with getting the back end database packaged.
<_Groo_> ScottK: you mean virtuoso or sesame2?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Virtuoso
<_Groo_> ScottK: ah but isnt virtuoso 5.0.12 in lucid now?
<ScottK> _Groo_: IIRC not in Main yet.
<mellhen>  
<_Groo_> ScottK: yes but in universe :)
<mellhen> ScottK: but it will make it into release?
<ScottK> mellhen: Definitely.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Do we need to build depend on it for it to work?
<ScottK> mellhen: _Groo_ may have a better status on it than I do.
<mellhen> ScottK: it should be easier to find. maybe a searchbar which is always visible.
<_Groo_> ScottK: no, just install it, and relog into kde, it will start the anokadi server, also use akonadiconsole and config to check the input
<ScottK> mellhen: There you go  I guess you can use it.
<_Groo_> ScottK: its working very well, sincronizing my google contacts and calendar and othe stuff :)
<mellhen> ScottK: is it allowed to ask about some minibugs here. i also published it at launchpad but feel itl get lost there,
<ScottK> mellhen: To a limited exent.
<_Groo_> btw i just built kcm_touchpad for lucid, and its working very well with 4.4 rc1 :)
<_Groo_> its in my ppa
<mellhen> ScottK: its about kdebluetooth. if your bluetooth divice is switched off while starting kubuntu. kdebluetooth will not start after you turns the device on. you have to manually do it (krunner: kbluetooth)
<mellhen> _Groo_: so who is the guy who is able to change this behaviour?
<ScottK> mellhen: I'd report that to bugs.kde.org.
<ScottK> mellhen: For nepomuk it's just work we know we still have to do.
<Tscheesy> Hi - writing a News about Alpha2. _ has HAL now completly gone and is replaced by udev-extra ?
<mellhen> ScottK: are bugs reported on launpad send to bug.kde.org?
<ScottK> mellhen: Not automatically.  Someone needs to do it.  The odds of it getting done go way up if you do it yourself.
<ScottK> Tscheesy: Not in KDE.
<Tscheesy> ah k.. still used for input-devices?
<mellhen> ScottK: who decides if a bug goes to bugs.kde.org. is it possible to decide this as a usuall launchpad user?
<ScottK> mellhen: You have to refile the bug.  There is no automatic export, so anyone can do it.
<ScottK> Our bug triage team is very small, so the more help the better.
<mellhen> ok
<mellhen> ScottK: ok
<mellhen> ScottK: i would like to help. but i dont know if iam advanced enough
<ScottK> mellhen: I can already tell you are.
<ScottK> mellhen: You can join #kubuntu-bugs
<mellhen> ScottK: the triaged status means, that sb is working on this bug or that this bug is reported to kde?
<ScottK> mellhen: Triaged means it has enough diagnostic information for a developer to solve it.
 * ScottK gives JontheEchidna a gentle kick for not being in #kubuntu-bugs
<JontheEchidna> now that the crash is fixed we can finally see what the default desktop looks like :P
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/Pc1i1o.html
<JontheEchidna> (there's a new wallpaper coming for RC2 though)
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: uh, really?
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/wallpapers/Ethais/
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1073351
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1073351&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1073351
<nixternal> that wallpaper reminds me of the wold compaq wallpapers for windows xp
<nixternal> s/wold/old/
<JontheEchidna> the one that came with my PC had a blueish background with a bunch of pills :x
<nixternal> those square things, that is the Compaq Q, just without making it a Q
<Sput> oh, so that's not the 4.5 wallpaper?
<Sput> I was wondering, but I don't have any 4.4 boxen left to check :)
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: ah, missed that one, thanks
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I was already hoping cubes would stay
 * Sput didn't like Quadros
<Sput> the new one is a masterpiece though
<Tm_T> Sput: but it will motivate users to change wallpaper to something their own choice (;
<Sput> poor pinheiro, quadros was his baby :/
<verbalshadow_> yeah double logins are fixed :)
<ulysses__> \o/
<verbalshadow_> now i just need my white "scanlines"  with hardlock issue fixed :P
<_Groo_> ppl im building the ktorrent 4 beta 1 packages, how do i disable the stupid test runs of cmake in the rules file? (/usr/bin/ctest --force-new-ctest-process)
<freinhard> has anyone else seen a corrupted plasma tray/bar like this? http://imagebin.ca/view/qE4ciKS.html
<ulysses__> I had this: http://noob.hu/2010/01/15/lucid3.png
<ulysses__> Lucid alpha 2 in VirtualBox
<neversfelde> freinhard: no, but I can confirm that the new widgets for systray like weather and pastebin are grayed out in Karmic
<neversfelde> you have to add a new widget to configure it and it is grayed out again after a restart
<neversfelde> no Lucid yet, so I cannot confirm it for 10.04
<freinhard> if waiting for 4.4rc2 dixes the issue i'll just wait?
<neversfelde> freinhard: looks like a custom design, does the problam also appear with standard oxygen?
<freinhard> neversfelde: erm that black you see should be grey, and i deleted all plasma config files and that's how it looks like
<neversfelde> freinhard: ok, than it is probably the panel geomatry bug mentioned in the release notes?
<neversfelde> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LucidLynx/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<neversfelde> s/geomatry/geometry
<neversfelde> freinhard: looks like a different bug
<freinhard> and it's already fixed
<neversfelde> mhh yes
<freinhard> well since intel started screwing their driver i'm never sure whether graphics issues are qt, kde or driver related
<nixternal> yet another wtf cares moment on the list...$X does this better than $Y, but I won't provide you any information to either a) prove this statement or b) if statement is true I won't provide information that might lead to a possible solution
<JontheEchidna> the reply-to-the-digest mail?
<nixternal> yeah
<nixternal> that statement is bullshit, because I run openSUSE, Fedora, Arch, and Kubuntu...and they are all the same speed, abuse teh same amount of memory, and crash in the same exact areas
<jussi01> and?
 * jussi01 deleted the mail tihout reading... was there a point?
<JontheEchidna> The first email was understandable. The reply-to-digest followup was just somebody trying to bash Kubuntu.
<nixternal> and not the first time that person has done that
<JontheEchidna> first time somebody's misread top or the first time somebody's tried to bash Kubuntu? :P
<JontheEchidna> (guessing neither)
<nixternal> FUCK! can we get a social/tweeting/denting application that works already?
<nixternal> I am starting to think the web is the only way to go
<nixternal> everything I have tried this week bombs
<Tm_T> sorry...
<JontheEchidna> even KDE microblog plasma widget?
<nixternal> twirssi, choqok, some air one, gwibber
<nixternal> they all bomb
<nixternal> doesn't that widget only work with twitter?
<JontheEchidna> it got identica support in 4.1 or 4.2
<nixternal> orly, I shall try it then
<Tm_T> I use typically Kopete
<neversfelde> choqok 0.6.6 and alpha2 works for me without problems
<neversfelde> only identi.ca
<nixternal> once choqok pukes once, it will continuously puke
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: so, to have twitter and identica at the same time, I have to run 2 of these plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, I don't microblog
<JontheEchidna> I have a hard enough time regular blogging :P
<JontheEchidna> well, finding stuff to blog about/being motivated to
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: it's not always about writing yourself (:
<JontheEchidna> The irc /me command is my microblogging client :D
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: you can use some ircbot for that too, yes
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: if you really like, I can make some irssi alias to make all your /me posts to be posted to identi.ca too
 * jussi01 smacks nixternal's hand :P
<JontheEchidna> my thoughts on microblogging: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/4/23/ (minor language)
<JontheEchidna> obviously it's a tool that can equally be used properly and abused
<JontheEchidna> but I don't see the need for me to use it, personally
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: I use it mostly to follow others
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'll try that
<nixternal> don't smack my hand
<Tm_T> yeah, hug whole man instead
 * Tm_T hugs nixternal 
<JontheEchidna> So how to I follow people?
<JontheEchidna> oh, nice subscribe buttons on the profile pages
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: for example, go to http://identi.ca/tmt/ and click subscribe
<Tm_T> bah, you got it already
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: and FYI I'm totally lost with these
<JontheEchidna> I'm http://identi.ca/jontheechidna
<neversfelde> what is flag?
<neversfelde> seems to be new
<nixternal> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2010-01-17
<Riddell> markey: hmm, so you have no USB at all or is it intermitent?
 * ScottK can attest to intermittent.
<markey> Riddell: it works randomly. one example: after reboot, my keyboard always doesn't work. I run around the desk, plug it in/out 6 times
<markey> then it works
<markey> same with other devices
<markey> some don't work at all
<markey> and the keyboard thing is grave
<markey> I mean, without keyboard...
<Riddell> ScottK: stop showing up my typos :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Actually I didn't even notice your typo until you mentioned it.
<ScottK> I do have trouble with USB stuff not always showing up.
<markey> yeah, many people have trouble with that
<markey> sebas said it too, and it happens with Mamarok external HDD as well (on her box)
<markey> the more devices you connect, the worse it gets (I guess)
<markey> not sure
<Riddell> it's not clear where the fix is that keybuk talks about but it seems to be in gdm.  nothing in -updates though for gdm
<Riddell> I wonder if this is related to the "kdm needs equivalent patches to gdm" work item that got assigned to me without anyone telling me or apparantly anyone knowing what it involves
<Riddell> time to e-mail Keybuk I think
<maco> bahaha
<maco> what a silly work item
<maco> oh wait "equivalent"
<maco> that means "Riddell, go re-write these in a kdm-compatible way"?
<markey> Riddell: could be an Udev bug, I guess?
<penguin42> I'm trying lucid kubuntu in a kvm and if I boot into the installer (or login) I get a blank black screen with notifications about new shortcuts registered - and that's it - any way to get past that?
<Riddell> penguin42: sounds like plasma-desktop isn't getting started
<Riddell> or is this a netbook install?
<penguin42> no, normal desktop iso
<penguin42> I can get a console and tell me what to check is running
<penguin42> there appear to be multiple instances of plasma-desktop running according to a xlsclients
<Riddell> penguin42: alt-f2  plasma-desktop may well fix it
<penguin42> alt-f2 doesn't get me anything
<Riddell> that's a hassle
<Riddell> well you can start it from your console?
<Riddell> export DISPLAY=:0  if the console isn't within X
<penguin42> I can see a kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit] in a ps
<Riddell> can you start anything on the X server?  what about xlogo?
<Riddell> nixternal: did you see Dhillon's e-mail on kde release-team mailing list?  going from documentation to coding on kdelibs is quite a jump
<penguin42> Riddell: Not seeing the xlogo, but the odd thing is that I can see the kglobalaccel notification dialogs
<penguin42> if I stop xdm, start an X server and then start xterm I see it
<penguin42> and if I start a plasma-desktop from that xterm I apparently get one
<Riddell> hmm, i'm out of ideas
<penguin42> and I seem to have a desktop and kwin running
<penguin42> any idea which package I should report against?
<Riddell> kdm?
<penguin42> I guess so - but it's out of that already isn't it?
<Riddell> penguin42: yeah, so could be X or plymouth or goodness knows what
<penguin42> I'l lfile it against ubiquity since that seems to be what is suggested for installing issues
<freinhard> need a sponsor (or two ;) ) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ctemplate
<nixternal> Riddell: I needed some comic relief this morning, thanks :)
<nixternal> not so much coding, but coordinating
<crimsun> hmm
<Riddell> freinhard: looking
<penguin42> ah, it works in safe graphics
<penguin42> hmm, that's exaggerating it - I get most of a desktop
<penguin42> and then it hangs solid
<crimsun> ScottK: / markey: any chance you could reproduce the intermittent nature of the symptom with a daily-live of Ubuntu?
<markey> live cd?
<markey> that would need rebooting, currently a bit difficult
<markey> but could try tonight
<markey> got url?
<crimsun> markey: hmm, looks like 20100113 is the latest spun anyhow, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<markey> thanks, I will try that later
<Riddell> alpha 2 probably best to try
<Riddell> kubuntu.org has the links
<markey> ok
 * markey wgets
<crimsun> if it's indeed udev, udevadm monitor --property > ~/udevadm-monitor.log   is nice, too
<markey> crimsun: I did one create a file with "lshal" output. is that useful in any way?
<markey> still got it on my server
<markey> once*
<markey> (it's quite long though)
<freinhard> who could know about changes to the v4l/dvb subsystem in the lates karmic kernel update?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<freinhard> made /dev/dvb/adapter0/* move to /dev/dvb0.* and untill you create symlinks matching the old path kaffeine won't work. i guess that's, if they ever find out what's suddenly wrong, not reasonable to average users?
<_Groo_> whos responsible for the libdirac change of name?
<_Groo_> latest libdirac breaks gstream bad plugins
<Riddell> since we don't use gstreamer, not us
<crimsun> markey: I suppose that "ubuntu-bug udev" would generate the proper reports
<Riddell> freinhard: advocated, one optional suggestion
<markey> crimsun: should I run that?
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey Riddell, well it brakes other things like mplayer and mplayer-mt, but i can overcome those
<_Groo_> Riddell: also i did koffice 2.1.1, will be in my ppa real soon (tm)
<Riddell> _Groo_: you know how to package, fixes welcome
<freinhard> Riddell: that one goes to /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/ right?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, its mostly working, im just checking with debian experimental, ill prob announce it here when its ready
<crimsun> markey: wouldn't hurt
<_Groo_> ill open a bug for libdirac... i was in the process of making newer mplayer and mplayer-mt packages anyway
<JontheEchidna> could a core-dev confirm the karmic task for bug 382161?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382161 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "NetworkManager doesn't use manual set DNS although there's an option for that" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382161
<markey> crimsun: args, how can I pipe that output into a file? "view" starts less
<markey> dunno how to copy all that (several pages)
<markey> ah
<markey> "Keep Report"
<markey> that one maybe
<markey> got it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<markey> crimsun: http://mark.kollide.net/ubuntu-bug-udev-output.txt
<freinhard> does a new kernel ship new udev rules?
<Riddell> I think a new udev ships new udev rules
<freinhard> ok so that /dev/dvb0.* thing is defenitely a kernel issue.
<freinhard> Riddell: uploaded ctemplates once again. moved the .el file to /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/
<Riddell> freinhard: is that all which needs done, can emacs pick it up like that?
<freinhard> Riddell: i hope so, never used emacs and i guess i never will
<freinhard> Riddell: matlab uses emacs keyboard layout by default on linux, made me feel like i'm new to computers and never got used to it ;)
<markey> crimsun: could you spot anything interesting in the output I sent?
<freinhard> i just went over to #emacs for that .el file, this is so insane.
<freinhard> golden rule: never ask questions.
<Riddell> freinhard: it probably needs dh_installemacsen
<Riddell> freinhard: I did say it was optional :)
<freinhard> Riddell: i guess i'll stick with that ;)
<xteejx> Hey guys, I am a triager usually working in Ubuntu bugs, but have come across some old Kubuntu bugs. My question is - what are we doing with KDE bugs pre KDE4, as I know these are unsupported by the KDE Team?
<dhillon-v10> xteejx, that depends because I mostly do KDE docs. bugs and they are still valid because the docs. still haven't been updated
<xteejx> OK, it was in particular bug 181300 I was wondering about, as it's to do with CJK input with scim, I would assume this may well have been fixed in KDE4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181300 in unidistro-kde-desktop "Kubuntu Indian & East Asian language display and input not as good as Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181300
<xteejx> I just don't know if I should be telling them to try Karmic on LiveCD and see if it's fixed or trying to fix something like that in that version, since I know upstream won't bother with it.
<dhillon-v10> xteejx, yah that's a good idea, tell them to try the karmic live cd and if you have a cd yourself then you can go ahead and check it :) and change the status to needs-info
<dhillon-v10> xteejx, oh I mean incomplete
<xteejx> dhillon-v10: So, usual kinda procedure on the triaging side then? That's good to hear! I'm suspecting this probably was fixed.
<xteejx> I know what you meant :)
<dhillon-v10> xteejx, yah too much of bugzilla stuff :)
<xteejx> hehe :)
<Riddell> I'd have a presumption for closing most KDE 3 bits like that
<xteejx> Thanks for the info, much appreciated, and don't be surprised if you start seeing more of me, I'll try not to avoid the KDE bugs hehe
<xteejx> Riddell: I thought so
<Riddell> also we want to only track distro bugs in the distro tracker, and that's an upstream issue mostly
<xteejx> Distro tracker??
<Riddell> by which I mean launchpad, the bug tracker for this distro
<xteejx> Ohh, of course, sorry am half asleep is only 7pm!
<xteejx> Thanks for the help guys, I'm off, keep up the good work!! :D
<markey> Riddell: CMake 2.8 is nice :)
<markey> e.g. it reports some errors that 2.6 simply ignored
<markey> that is useful
<Riddell> happy to have helped you in at least one way
<sheytan> Hi guys ;)
<sheytan> I can't install nvidia drivers with jockey in lucid aplha 2. Is there other way to do this?
<ulysses__> konsole+aptitude :)
<sheytan> Ok, and what packages should i install?
<ulysses__> nvidia-glx-???
<Quintasan> Hi
<Riddell> hmm, I zoomed out of a plasma activity and now I can't work out how to zoom back in
<maco> should be a zoom button under it
<maco> though whether you zoom into that activity or a different one is a bit of toss-up, IME
<Riddell> nope
<sheytan> Riddell if not, then press control + mouse scroll
<_Groo_> Riddell: plasma is still buggy in that regard... better is to kquitapp plasma-desktop and see if it helps
<Riddell> I have no mouse scroll
<_Groo_> Riddell: really?
<_Groo_> *hit... this gstreamer libdirac bug brake a lot of stuff, including k9copy :P
<_Groo_> not good
<_Groo_> how the core devs allowed this is beyond me
<_Groo_> Riddell: scott whats the proper channel to bug the core devs? i already opened a bug in launchpad
<maco> er, well Riddell himself is one
<maco> there are at least 2 others off the top of my head in here
<_Groo_> he his? oO oh... eheheh... hes screwed now :D
 * _Groo_ looks for riddell
<Riddell> it depends what the issue is, if it's something that a bug isn't sufficient for ubuntu-devel mailing list is the way
<_Groo_> guys is this normal? : [ 1079.388730] type=1503 audit(1263759275.659:20):  operation="open" pid=5040 parent=5038 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/sys/devices/system/cpu/"
<_Groo_> aparently akonadi is trying to do something apparmor disapproves
<Riddell> couldn't honestly say, although it could explain some bugs people have with akonadi
<ScottK> _Groo_: jdstrand is the best person to ask in #ubuntu-hardened.
<_Groo_> ScottK: k, gonna talk to him
<_Groo_> can you guys confirm this anyway?
<Riddell> _Groo_: dunno how do you recreate it?
<_Groo_> Riddell: just install gstreamer bad plugins and try to install the libdirac libs.. its suposed to break
<_Groo_> prob bad plugins wont install
<Riddell> _Groo_: the akonadi problem
<_Groo_> Riddell: oh, well it should popup naturally in dmesg
<ScottK> Riddell: Compared to what we released Karmic with, our current Lucid libqt4-dev lacks depends on libxrandr-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4), x11proto-core-dev, libsm-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4), libxmu-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4), libice-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4), libx11-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4), libxt-dev (>= 4.3.0.dfsg.1-4), libxrender-dev, libxcursor-dev, libxinerama-dev, libxi-dev, libmng-dev (>= 1.0.3), libpng12-0-dev, libjpeg62-dev, zlib1g-dev, libfreetype6
<ScottK> -dev, xlibmesa-gl-dev | libgl-dev, libglu1-xorg-dev | libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu-dev, libxft-dev, libaudio-dev, libpq-dev, libglib2.0-dev, libsqlite0-dev, libssl-dev, pkg-config
<ScottK> The lack of libssl-dev is the reason Quassel is missing SSL support in Lucid.
<Riddell> ScottK: this is in line with what debian do, it shouldn't be needed any more, the quassel package should build-dep on what it needs to build-dep on
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Well quassel assumes that if Qt is built with SSL support, openssl will be there
<al> ScottK: it's a bug in quassel to depend on the openssl headers
<Sput> ah interesting, we (in Gentoo) use another approach and say that a user of a library shouldn't have to care about the library's deps
<Sput> al: which wouldn't help here, because with the new check, we would try to build support and probably fail because of missing headers
<Sput> maybe not (not sure if QSslSocket and friends need openssl headers to be present to be usable)
<al> shouldn't
<ScottK> If you need the actual openssl headers, then I agree you should have them as a dependency.
<Sput> we don't do anything with SSL ourselves, we just use the Qt stuff
<ScottK> Do you need the headers?
<al> quassel doesn't need the headers imho
<ScottK> OK
<Sput> no we don't, just the CMake check does :)
<Sput> I think I'll backport the changes now
<Sput> they're required to build against recent versions of KDE 4.4 anyway
<ScottK> Sput: If your CMake check needs the headers, then you need the headers.
<Sput> yes, and I'm about to fix that for the 0.5 branch
<ScottK> OK.
<_Groo_> koffice 2.1.1 is almost ready, fixing the .install files (theres always something missing/added :))
<_Groo_> ScottK: argh isnt this fixed already? dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<ScottK> Should be fixed.
<crimsun> markey: I haven't looked yet; I'm battling plymouth currently. I'll look in an hour.
 * ScottK was having a USB detecton problem with his droid just now.  Root cause turned out to be the computer end of the cable not plugged in.
<_Groo_> ScottK: ehehehe
<groo_> ScottK: are you there?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Yes.
<groo_> ScottK: what package was having the libgl bug? mesa?
<ScottK> It was.
<groo_> ScottK: was it a upstream bug? i mean, its a packaging bug or a mesa upstream one?
<ScottK> Everything that I've tried to build with the fixed mesa works, so I suspect your package, not mesa at this point.
<ScottK> It was a packaging bug.
<groo_> ScottK: cause im using xorg-edgers but it was working till today
<ScottK> You'd need to ask in #ubuntu-x then.
<ScottK> No idea about that.
<groo_> ScottK: ok thanks
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah that was me :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I was really really tired and sleeping during a speach given by Raphink :)
<ScottK> Hiya Tonio_.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: also I had a broken finger on the left foot by that time
<nixternal> aww, poor raphink :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: finger/toe?
<nixternal> hahaha
 * groo_ made a can this weekend.. very proud..
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah sorry toe
<Tonio_> :)
<ScottK> No problem.
<Tonio_> nixternal: yeah that wasn't that nice, especially since the speach was very good, about puppet/puppetmaster
<groo_> ScottK: how do i fix this? say for shlibdep to ignore the lib? dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (used by debian/krita-kde4/usr/lib/kde4/kritatoolpolygon.so).
<ScottK> Do you build-dep on mesa?
<groo_> ScottK: im using xorg-edgers packages, it might
<ScottK> _Groo_: I can't help you with the xorg-edgers stuff.  Check if it works with the packages from the actual Ubuntu archive.
<groo_> ScottK: ive added DEB_DH_SHLIBDEPS_ARGS_krita-kde4 := --ignore-missing-info to debian/rules... should work now..
<groo_> ScottK: and its harmless for normal build with ubuntu archive
<ScottK> Should build.  That doesn't equate to work.
<groo_> ScottK: no no... it built allright, its in the packaging fase thats giving that error, when its time to make the krita-kde4 package
<groo_> ppl, how do i check to see if there are missing file in .install file? lintian takes care of that or do i need to run a command?
<groo_> koffice 2.1.1 is ready :)
<ScottK> groo_: You need to use list-missing.
<Riddell> dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> edit .install files
<Riddell> debuild -nc
<groo_> Riddell: yeah that i know, the --list-missing is enabled by default?
<groo_> Riddell: when i use /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk
<groo_> or i just run dh_install --list-missing after debuild -us -uc?
<Riddell> I don't think it is, you have to run it manually
<groo_> Riddell: ok..
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno if you noticed, but we killed cdbs kde4.mk yesterday.
<groo_> well koffice its working like a charm, i tested it completely, all apps works and appear to be very solid :)
<groo_> Riddell: no i didnt.. where do you guys announce this things?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, about time really
<Riddell> announce what?
<groo_> Riddell: the changes in packaging methods
<Riddell> here?
<groo_> Riddell: ¬¬ besides that? isnt there a mailing list for that kinda thing? or you just wait for me to come here screaming, OMG debuild eat my dog@!!!
<maco> i think kubuntu-devel@l.u.c was supposed to be the answer
<groo_> hmmm k some stuff is missing acording to dh_installer :P lets hack those .install files and do a new version ¬¬
<groo_> maco: i suspect Riddell likes me bursting here screming my lungs out
<groo_> screaming
<Riddell> groo_: koffice doesn't use kde4.mk does it?
<groo_> Riddell: no its using debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> so what's the problem?
<ScottK> groo_: As nixternal said yesterday (and I think the day before) the blocker to getting it updated in the archive is main inclusion.
<Riddell> of which pstoedit is the last package which needs an update from upstream
<groo_> Riddell: no problem whatsoever :)
<groo_> there.. all missing files solved... nice to know about dh_install... it took some hours out of my work :)
<RiotingPacifist> If i had a problem with the kdm packaged in kde4.4rc1 where would i file a bug report (I'm having trouble with launchpad & searching atm)
<groo_> RiotingPacifist: try ubuntu-bug kdm in console
<RiotingPacifist> groo_: it tells me it's not a ubuntu packages (i'm running 4.4rc1 from kubuntu-beta ppa
<ScottK> RiotingPacifist: PPA are not an official part of Ubuntu, so that's correct.  File the bug against kubuntu-ppa project.
<groo_> RiotingPacifist: oh i thought you were using lucid, sorry my mistake
<RiotingPacifist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa ?
<RiotingPacifist> sorry im on karmic running the ppa, i went to that address earlier but given it's empty it doesn't seam right :s
<ScottK> It's relatively new.
<ScottK> IIRC it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<RiotingPacifist> thx
 * groo_ is listening to See You Space Cowboy... by Yoko Kanno on Cowboy Bebop [Amarok2]
<nixternal> Riddell: I am working on a pstoedit merge/update
<nixternal> once that one is complete, I have already got 6 MIRs documented locally
<nixternal> there is no rush to get koffice updated in lucid
<nixternal> i am working with upstream to make sure we install the correct packages...as there should be a good number of list-missing, even with an updated package...and those files need to be documented in not-installed for the time being
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-10
<JontheEchidna> I have a crash reported as happening at line 49 of this file: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Transaction.cpp?revision=1208223&view=markup
<JontheEchidna> :s
<JontheEchidna> how can a '{' crash?
<JontheEchidna> and even the only line in the function is returning a pointer, and should never crash
<JontheEchidna> I don't see why QApt::Backend::errorOccurred would make a QMetaOBject::activate() call to a Muon function :s
<ScottK> rbelem: If you make changes related to kuser, please remember that we use userconfig instead and let's figure out what needs to be done to it instead.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you get a chance to look into kde4libs symbol changes with 4.5.95?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yup, no ABI breakage
<rbelem> ScottK, do you think that using login.defs is the best way to do that?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So I can just remove all the missing bits?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> rbelem: No idea.  Just wanted to make sure you knew.  I've never looked at the code in any detail, but it is in Python.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<rbelem> ScottK, i will take a look to see how it works
<ScottK> rbelem: Thanks.  I know Riddell has done some work on it, so he ought to be able to give advice if you need it.
<Riddell> it would be really nice to get userconfig upstream
<rbelem> ScottK, no i thank you :)
<rbelem> Riddell, where do you think is the best place to put it? how userconfig works?
<rbelem> Riddell, login.defs seems to be a nice place to get some system defaults
<Riddell> put what?
<Riddell> i've not coded on userconf either
<rbelem> Riddell, put the system defaults info, such as min and max uid
<rbelem> Riddell, i thougth in kuser but ossi said somewhere else would be better
<Riddell> ddd
<Riddell> rbelem: I don't know I'm afraid, ask yuiry
<stalcup> DONT FORGETE OT PUT IN YOUR TIME http://www.doodle.com/s6smg85bsvicnsn4
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1213289 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Ensure that we get to do our error handling in ApplicationBackend before
<CIA-39> MuonMainWindow has a chance to reload things behind our back in the case that
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1213291 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/worker/worker.cpp Now that the auth check comes after workerStarted has been emitted, we must emit workerFinished() if authorization fails
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1213383 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (7 files in 5 dirs) Automatically reload searches after a rebuild of the search index is triggered
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1213385 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationBackend.cpp Fix a bug where having an app installed from a PPA would make it not appear in the "Get Software" tree of sources with apps available.
<JontheEchidna> yofel: ^ I think that's your bug. (Or at least it's why the Chromium PPA wasn't showing up for me)
<JontheEchidna> off to bed for me
<seawolf> hi,for bug kpackagekit doesn't start after update to kde 4.6 rc ,what's new? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/694194
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694194 in Kubuntu PPA "kpackagekit doesn't start after update to kde 4.6 rc" [Undecided,Triaged]
 * phononlogger yawns through the channel
<phononlogger> microsoft surface anyone?
<ulysses> what? o.O
<phononlogger> ask the google
<nigelb> what fail.
<nigelb> phononlogger.
<nigelb> :-P
<nigelb> He swallowed up apachelogger.  Sigh.
<\sh> happy new year :)
<phononlogger> happy new year to you too \sh :)
<droidslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> seawolf: ill look at it today
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE PIM 4.6 beta 4 to be packaged << Wait for fixed KDE PIM release | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd || Select a time for a Kubuntu Meeting - http://www.doodle.com/s6smg85bsvicnsn4
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im taking over kpk bug and setting a milestone for alpha 2
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> i cant set a milestone for this bug apparently
<shadeslayer> yofel_: pokey
<dantti> shadeslayer: you just need to package a new version
<dantti> shadeslayer: or I can make a patch..
<dantti> since 4.6 is backport a new version seems no to be a problem
<shadeslayer> dantti: the issue is due to KDE 4.6 right>
<shadeslayer> im packaging the new release
<shadeslayer> meh .. needs new packagekit
<dantti> shadeslayer: no it doesn't, as kubuntu does not use the new stuff
<dantti> shadeslayer: does the build fails?
<shadeslayer> dantti: yeah .. needs newer packagekit 
<shadeslayer> 0.6.11
<Mamarok> plasma-desktop uses permanently +50% CPU (on a dual core), is this to be expected? I'd rather go for a bug in KDE 4.6
<Mamarok> (with new plasma config btw, I had to erase everything to make the second screen working)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ive seen that bug on launchpad i think .... against a older plasma release tho
<dantti> shadeslayer: you can just patch the check, top level cmake file
<dantti> it's important for openSuse and Fedora
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> so it can work with older packagekit?
<shadeslayer> well ... im packaging new packagekit as well :P
<shadeslayer> so *shrug*
<shadeslayer> dantti: 2 of your patches were applied upstream in packagekit right?
<shadeslayer> the apt proxy one and apt crash 
<shadeslayer> Need to get 100 MB/168 MB of archives. After unpacking 575 MB will be used. << :S
<shadeslayer> well ... i can take a bath till the time it compiles etc
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> debian has a 0.6.11 package
<dantti> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> yeah .. i didnt see it
<shadeslayer> ok
<dantti> ok
<dantti> shadeslayer: iirc if has 0.6.11 package, they want to start syncing in natty iirc
<shadeslayer> um .. i dont get you
<dantti> shadeslayer: about Debian
<shadeslayer> yes .. im merging the package from debian
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> DAMN IT
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: SIP madness?
<shadeslayer> anyhow ... im leaving to take a bath... cya
<Quintasan> No, I lost precious time
<Quintasan> I could have done SIP when ScottK pong'd me back but I had to prepare for test from physics, and yet, our teacher told us today she is postponing the test at least two weeks
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<shadeslayer> teachers--
<shadeslayer> really gone now
<tim> hi, i'm trying to compile a kate plugin, but it seems that i am missing a library: kateinterfaces
<tim> there is a libkateinterfaces.so.4, but it seems, a symbolic link with the name libkateinterfaces.so is missing
<shadeslayer> could someone sponsor a upload of new packagekit from here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<shadeslayer> ive just uploaded it
<shadeslayer> well ... still uploading
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel_: apport-collect bugno opens up konqueror here
<shadeslayer> dont upload that packagekit! :P
<yofel_> shadeslayer: then you have x-www-browser set to konqueror, blame python-launchpadlib - apport-bug properly uses kfmclient
<yofel> tim: I don't think we ship that file, can't remember why though right now
<yofel> shadeslayer: and you should be able to set milestones for ubuntu bugs...
<shadeslayer> tim: iirc theres a bug in launchpad about that
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah .. but the bug was reported against the PPA
<shadeslayer> so no milestone for that
<shadeslayer> yofel: kpk crashes on natty too?
<yofel> it does
<shadeslayer> ok ... ill add a package for that then
<tim> shadeslayer: just searched launchpad for bugs regarding libkateinterface. no success :/
<shadeslayer> dang ... i forgot to add [LP: #bug]
<shadeslayer> will have to ask sponsor
<shadeslayer> tim: ok lemme look :)
<Riddell> good morning Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: \o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got some time to sponsor a upload?
<steveire> Which launchpad component do I use to file a nouveau bug?
<yofel> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<yofel> and use apport
<shadeslayer> apport++
<shadeslayer> only thing is ... its in pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: oi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: packagekit merge from debian
<shadeslayer> one sec ..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/7acpP5Qh << debdiff
<shadeslayer> bahahaha
<shadeslayer> that bug number needs removal
<shadeslayer> why did i even put it there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/MSXpzjNQ
<steveire> What are the important files to put in a xorg related bug? There's some xorg.0.log or something, but I don't know where.
<Riddell> patch unexpectedly ends in middle of line
<Riddell> patch: **** malformed patch at line 103:  
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pastebin mangles the patch as usual
<Riddell> shadeslayer: use ubuntu-bug (==apport)
<Riddell> it should attach useful files for the given package
<Riddell> ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<shadeslayer> what what
<shadeslayer> ubuntu-bug? :P
<shadeslayer> you mean steveire right?
<Riddell> um yes
<Riddell> steveire: use ubuntu-bug (==apport)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/patch
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> why does it have that bug number still
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> fix0red
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/303374/ How do I see those files?
<Riddell> steveire: since you don't use gdm, the question is moot
<shadeslayer> steveire: var/log/gdm
<shadeslayer> that too .. :P
<yofel> that only makes sense to add if you use gdm
<shadeslayer> and i thought apport was smart about such stuff
<shadeslayer> clearly not
<yofel> it's the hook that's stupid
<yofel> IIRC there was a bug about that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did i mention commenting on lp with rekonq should be fixed in next kdewebkit release?
<Riddell> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tsk ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: commenting on lp would be most awesome
<shadeslayer> bah ... forgot that ...
<Riddell> I can add the maintainer field
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah adawit mailed me that the issue is fixed
<Riddell> that would leave flash only showing 1/4 space as the main issue in rekonq which is a qtwebkit bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you add a new bookmark in keditbookmarks? i cant seem to add a url in the location field
<steveire> If I want to try proprietry nvidia drivers shold I get them from a repo or download myself? Are they available through a script in ubuntu repos?
<shadeslayer> steveire: run jockey-kde in krunner
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's very broken
<steveire> Thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: aye 
<shadeslayer> kde bug 262713
<ubottu> KDE bug 262713 in general "Cannot Add new bookmark's location" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262713
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also ... rekonq alpha in 3 weeks
<shadeslayer> and im working on fixing full screen
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a release schedule for rekonq currently?
<shadeslayer> nope 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://piratepad.net/rekonqmeeting
<shadeslayer> and our agenda : http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Meeting/Agenda
<shadeslayer> only half the stuff got done
<shadeslayer> then people had to leave etc :P
<Riddell> stalcup: this doodle thing says America/Chicago and the first three options are Sunday 16:00 18:00 and 21:30 is that really on US timezone?
<Riddell> because if so apachelogger has picked some very anti-social times for himself
<Riddell> which may be what he does
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can something be called from python ( using pykde or pyqt ) to set the focus to a particular window? ( for eg rekonq )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: possibly not, focus stealing is frowned upon
<shadeslayer> ohk ...
<Riddell> investigate http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classNET.html
<shadeslayer> ok ... now i really need to submit those talks
<shadeslayer> ahh
<steveire> After changing to the prop driver my fonts look crappy. Is that normal?
<shadeslayer> steveire: yeah ... enable hiting
<shadeslayer> *hinting
<shadeslayer> steveire: http://pastebin.com/RRRLABvF
 * yofel is happy with slight hinting
<shadeslayer> Riddell: talking about weird timings ..  on Mon the meeting time for me was 5.30 AM :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: i like my text to be razor sharp :P
<shadeslayer> seeing how my theme is dark ... it looks ok
<yofel> hmpf, set it to no antialiasing at all and you should be fine looking at the pixels
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we can haz new webkit snapshot?
<shadeslayer> ah ... but for v8 we'll need this as well http://qt.gitorious.org/qt-labs/qtscript-v8
<shadeslayer> hmm .. no ... 
<shadeslayer> it has a dep on v8 ... on github
<afiestas> rbelem: can you update the reviewboard patch?
<afiestas> I was going to test it but it doesn't aply
<afiestas> *apply
<afiestas> also, are you sure about removing smb_kcm ?
<rbelem> afiestas, are you using latest kdenetwork trunk?
<rbelem> afiestas, we will refactor everything, so i thougth that it would be a nice idea to remove :)
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> new KDE PIM
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE PIM 4.6 beta 4 to be packaged | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd || Select a time for a Kubuntu Meeting - http://www.doodle.com/s6smg85bsvicnsn4
<rbelem> afiestas, i commited a patch fixing the code style before send the reviewboard one
<Zorael> Do we run /etc/X11/Xsession at all? I'm adding debug statements to mine and they don't seem to process.
<shadeslayer> i have no such file :P
<Zorael> Maverick
<Zorael> $ dpkg -S /etc/X11/Xsession
<Zorael> x11-common: /etc/X11/Xsession
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> small s
<afiestas> rbelem: the patch for a reviewboard mus tbe as atomic as possible
<afiestas> just change whatever you need to change, no more no less :p
<afiestas> (but removing smb_kcm doesn't seem required)
<afiestas> btw, I've been thinking about afp, have you digg about it?
<ScottK> Quintasan: How's sip going then?
<afiestas> there is a server more or less supported on linux, and a client (afpfs-ng) with a library, but dunno what is the status
<rbelem> afiestas, that's true, i will upsate the patch
 * rbelem looking at afp
<shadeslayer> could someone take up PIM? im fixing kpk right now ... 
<shadeslayer> kronos: so taking up PIM?
<kronos> shadeslayer: will try ... if my net connection doesnt let me down ...
<shadeslayer> kronos: its about 60MB's
<kronos> shadeslayer: hmmm.. link to tarball ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes a new qtwebkit snapshot would be good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you submitting talks about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well plasma mobile and neon
<shadeslayer> kronos: they are on ftp.kde.org
<rbelem> afiestas, afp seems to be nice :)
<shadeslayer> kronos: under unstable/kdpim/4.5.94.1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what should I submit talks about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still need to get mobile working on my phone
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you'r coming? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: to conf.kde.in? I hope so
<shadeslayer> yayyy
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> but getting a visa is hassle, I've no idea how long that takes
<Riddell> not sure if I should book a filight before I get one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh .. not more than 2 weeks i think
<shadeslayer> i think its better if you have the return tickets first ... not sure tho
<rbelem> afiestas, i will check if it is possible share a folder without root power
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i can ask around ... my dad works at the Airport :P
<Riddell> well the website says don't book travel first
<shadeslayer> oh ... hmm .. dont book it then ...
<Riddell> presumably because if they turn you down then you might have wasted money
<Riddell> but I hope they won't turn me down, I'm quite a respectable person
<shadeslayer> iirc you can get refunds etc 
<Riddell> and if I leave it late then the price might go up
<shadeslayer> dunno ... might go up ...
<rbelem> afiestas, did you manage to apply the patch?
<afiestas> rbelem: going to do it
<Quintasan> ScottK: Not at all, I'm learning to maths test, it WILL be tomorrow unfortunately
<Quintasan> ScottK: about what time tomorrow will you have some time?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Tomorrow maybe a bit in my morning, but not much.
<ScottK> Wed is better.
<afiestas> rbelem: still same big patch?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Let me check if there is something I will start learning the day before as usual :/
<Quintasan> ScottK: not really, just English test, about what time are you free?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I should be available after 1330 UTC.
<rbelem> afiestas, wifi router was dropping me :(
<Quintasan> ScottK: Sounds good, I think I might disappear suddenly somewhen between the maths and religion
<afiestas> oks, let me try the big one
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'll be around up to roughly 2100 UTC or a bit later, so no rush (this is on Wed)
<Quintasan> Cool.
<Quintasan> I think we'll get this done this Wed
<Quintasan> Well, I'm off, maths won't do themselves
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552502
<afiestas> rbelem: File filesharing/advanced/propsdlgplugin/propertiespage.h is not empty after patch, as expected
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >Traceback (most recent call last):
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: to apachelogger with this
<Quintasan> !
<shadeslayer> it could be because i downgraded python-dev build dep 
<shadeslayer> built fine on natty
<rbelem> afiestas, yup
<rbelem> ops...
<rbelem> afiestas, maybe that happen when i converted the patch from git to svn
<shadeslayer> !info python-defaults maverick
<ubottu> Package python-defaults does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults << maverick
<afiestas> rbelem: we need a patch to test it :/
<afiestas> update it when you can, no hurry
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/python-defaults
<shadeslayer> it had 2.6.6-3+squeeze4 as a version in python-dev
<rbelem> afiestas, oki, but you manage to compile?
<afiestas> nope, I can't apply it
<rbelem> :(
<rbelem> afiestas, i m at a meeting right now, in some minutes i will update and ping you back
<rbelem> thx afiestas :)
<rbelem> Riddell, who is yuri?
<Riddell> Yuriy Kozlov
<Riddell> did the kde 4 port of userconfig
<Riddell> yuriy-kozlov@kubuntu.org
<Riddell> yuriy_work: 
<rbelem> Riddell, cool :)
<rbelem> Riddell, thx
 * yuriy_work waves at rbelem
<rbelem> yuriy_work, :)
<rbelem> yuriy_work, i ll ping you in a while about the userconfig :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its fixed in the updated version
<shadeslayer> which means ill have to patch kpk to use old packagekit
<_Groo_> brb
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you give kronos ssh access to ktown? he's packaging kde pim
<Riddell> kronos: yo, where's your ssh key?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can too of course
<shadeslayer> oh ok ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where do i put the keys? 
<shadeslayer> there are like ..4-5 files in there :P
<kronos> Riddell: launchpad.net/~bhargav
<Riddell> shadeslayer: .ssh/authorized_keyss
<Riddell> shadeslayer: .ssh/authorized_keys
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<Riddell> go ahead
<shadeslayer> yeah one sec
<_Groo_> hey shadeslayer Riddell 
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<_Groo_> im doing the kdepim 4.5.94 packages
<_Groo_> which need akonadi 1.4.94
<_Groo_> which im building
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: one sec
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i send both debians to you? i cant upload via dput cause im at work :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: we have akonadi 1.4.95
<shadeslayer> you need to use that
<shadeslayer> and theres akonadi 1.4.95 in experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> for maverick of course
<Riddell> hang on, are _Groo_ and kronos working on the same thing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kronos hasnt started yet
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: did you do the .1 release?
<shadeslayer> or the older release
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im with experimental active and akonadi 1.4.95 wasnt updated.. i think its 1.4.90 thats there for maverick
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i didnt checked it though
<yofel> experimental has 95, I checked
<shadeslayer> yeah .. i put it there :P
<yofel> only for natty though o.O
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> oh
<_Groo_> yofel: ahhh thats why
<shadeslayer> interesting ...
<yofel> shadeslayer: you did that :P
<_Groo_> yofel: i had to do it locally ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: i thought i uploaded for maverick :P
<shadeslayer> ill bbiab
<_Groo_> anyway, im in the process of completing 1.4.95 kdepim
<_Groo_> im doing it locally but i can send the debian file to anyone who could send this to ninja/experimental
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly i cant right now :P
<yofel> _Groo_: are you doing pim 4.5.94.1 ?
<_Groo_> i can also send akonadi if yofel doesnt have the maverick baackport handy
<_Groo_> yofel: no, 4.5.94... wheres the .1?
<yofel> _Groo_: was uploaded a few hours ago
<_Groo_> yofel: i didnt see it in the mirrors, let me check
<_Groo_> yofel: :P
<_Groo_> i cant use ftp, so i need to use a http mirror for ftp.kde.org ¬¬
<_Groo_> yofel: let me see if the mirror already has it
<_Groo_> yofel: also one question
<shadeslayer> its on Ktown
<shadeslayer> not on ftp
<shadeslayer> which needs sftp
<_Groo_> yofel: akonadi missing files shows a /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlite3.so
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: see debian/not-installed
<_Groo_> yofel: do we need this? ah, ok..
<shadeslayer> iirc no
<_Groo_> ok, all checked then, akonadi now also has 3 new cmake files that i added to libakonadi-dev
<shadeslayer> dude
<_Groo_> -./usr/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiTargetsWithPrefix.cmake -./usr/lib/cmake/Akonadi/AkonadiTargetsWithPrefix-debian.cmake 
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: i alread did akonadi
<shadeslayer> yeah
<_Groo_> two actually
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im confirming :)
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: its uploaded :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: since im building it locally :P
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> it needs those two files
<shadeslayer> fedora had them as well
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k, i know, i just wanted to check i did the right thing (tm)
<yofel> _Groo_: it might be a good idea posting that you're doing something here _before_ doing it ;)
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw did you uploaded my koffice 2.3.0 final?
<shadeslayer> yofel: iirc he did ... but then i didnt hear from him and i started on it
<_Groo_> yofel: well i didnt see kdepim and akonadi, so i went ahead
<yofel> ah
<_Groo_> yofel: its more for personal amusement also :P
<yofel> :P
<_Groo_> yofel: if it helps others great :D
<shadeslayer> and then found complete borkage in the 4.5.94 release
 * yofel goes into hiding again
<shadeslayer> and then saw on mailing list .... that a new version is being released
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: you better package the new release
<_Groo_> yeah it was somthing like that
<_Groo_> i forgot my wife birthday on friday >.< and agroo her, so this weekend was a nono for internet usage :P
<_Groo_> i really didnt forget, i was just slow to remember :D
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: can you pass me the url for 4.5.94.1?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: it didnt hit the mirrors yet
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: or go ahead and compile it  ¬¬ and ill wait for the packages
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: theres no url... its just on ktown for packagers
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i dont know what ktown is
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im just a poor minion, no real powers :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: its a sekret place where all the tarballs are uploaded before a release is announced 
<shadeslayer> basically so that packagers get them before they are released into the open
<yofel> _Groo_: are you on work or at home?
<_Groo_> yofel: at work
<yofel> :S
<_Groo_> yofel: i cant use anything besides http protocol in this place :P
<yofel> well, I can get you pim then
<_Groo_> yofel: no ssh, no sftp, no nothing
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: did you blog yet?
<phononlogger> yofel: do you have a blog yet?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: ETOOMANYBUGS in kubuntu
<yofel> pone
<yofel> ...
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> fix0ring kpk
<phononlogger> _Groo_: are you an official minion yet?
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: go blog!
<yofel> phononlogger: on todo list for nex holidays
<phononlogger> yofel: go get a blog!
<phononlogger> _Groo_: go become a minion!
<yofel> *next
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: who will fix kpk then?
<_Groo_> phononlogger: how do i become an oficial minion?
<phononlogger> yofel: oh dear, that is like in a billion years
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: stop ordering people around
<_Groo_> phononlogger: i fell the same oO
<phononlogger> I need a blog army now!
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: who broke it?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: as soon as me and Quintasan become devs, you become minion
 * _Groo_ thinks phononlogger is apachelogger :P
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: KDE 4.6
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: he is
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: skype again?
<yofel> _Groo_: PM
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: no
<phononlogger> @campus
<shadeslayer> kronos: wanna backport kpackagekit fixes? so that i can write a blog to please phononlogger
<phononlogger> discussing bits and bits and more bits
<phononlogger> it is madness right there
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: phonon madness i hop
<shadeslayer> *hope
<phononlogger> kronos: after backporting go get a blog!
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: awww
<phononlogger> we are cracking all sorts of encryptions right now
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: and how soon are you becoming devs?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: as soon as we apply
<phononlogger> we are currently prooving the universities security messures useless :P
<shadeslayer> or i hope so :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: i fear rekonq code is like this : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cache:lmgtfy.com
<phononlogger> I am not clicking this
<phononlogger> not ever
<phononlogger> no no no
<_Groo_> lol
<kronos> shadeslayer: yup..
<phononlogger> ah, lolz, we now have access to the physic's dudes cluster
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: and how soon are you aplying?
<phononlogger> :D :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: lol
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: it this like the old tribes traditions? you need to kill an older dev in order to take his place?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hmm .. no application yet :P
<shadeslayer> oh if it were only that simple
<shadeslayer> i could have become a dev at UDS
 * phononlogger sets some nice motd
<phononlogger> I clearly missed my calling in becoming a black hat
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: traditions should be respected more often
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> we need new criteria for becoming kubuntu-dev
<Riddell> _Groo_: will do koffice today
<_Groo_> Riddell: k :)
<shadeslayer> i need to stop and send these insanely important emails
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: y u no fix my pinentry
<_Groo_> kutuntu-dev criteria: being alive or barely, being constantly drunk or barely, obligation to shoot apachelogger on site everytime you see it in in wild
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: i am hacking, leave me alone :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<_Groo_> phononlogger: is it safe to update phonon and phonon-extremities?
<phononlogger> no
<phononlogger> gst is broken
<_Groo_> phononlogger: and vlc? does it know we are in 2011 now and have video?
<phononlogger> yes
<phononlogger> not in dragon though
<_Groo_> phononlogger: but but...
<_Groo_> phononlogger: does it work in dolphin preview?
<_Groo_> phononlogger: so... gst X vlc X phonon OK or X?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: btw, have you had the chance to svn up to see if your missing PPAs in MSC are fixed?
<yofel> didn't check yet, sec
<_Groo_> whats the diference between a unofficial minion and a oficial one? apachelogger/phononlogger cant abuse me anymore?
<yofel> good question
<yofel> JontheEchidna: looks right now, thanks!
<JontheEchidna> yofel: cool, thanks for testing
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: unofficial minons cannot be abused by phononlogger :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im unoficial and he abuses me!
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: all the time!
<Daskreech> I thought being abused by phononlogger made them official minons
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i have proof!
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: yeah 
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: im scarred for life cause of him!
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> he aint that bad :P
<shadeslayer> why the heck dont these packages get published :|
 * _Groo_ prefers to stay in silence ¬¬
<shadeslayer> i do hate launchpad
<shadeslayer> launchpad--
<shadeslayer> launchpad--
<shadeslayer> launchpad--
<shadeslayer> launchpad--
<_Groo_> i which LP gods add web uplad 
<_Groo_> web upload to packages in the ppa
<_Groo_> so i could use it instead of dput
<Daskreech> ~karma
<kubotu> Daskreech has neutral karma
<_Groo_> to whom do i send the debian file for kdepim 4.5.94.1?
<_Groo_> ~karma
<kubotu> _Groo_ has neutral karma
<_Groo_> apachelogger ~karma
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 12
<Daskreech> wrong way around
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> ~karma ubottu
<kubotu> ubottu has neutral karma
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Groo_> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 11
<_Groo_> ah WRONG!
<_Groo_> karma for apachelogger:  absolute evil!
<Riddell> _Groo_: I assume you compiled this koffice package on maverick?
<Riddell> it's got some files in the .intall files which I had to remove for natty e.g. usr/lib/kde4/kritachalkpaintop.so
<Riddell> e.g. kritachalkpaintop.desktop is in debian/krita.install but commented out in krita/plugins/paintops/chalk/CMakeLists.txt
<ximion> hi there :)
<JontheEchidna> ximion: hi
<Riddell> hi ximion 
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Thanks for uploading the debconf-kde pkg!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: JontheEchidna new kpk : http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kpk/
<JontheEchidna> ximion: you're welcome
<ximion> you might want to sync PackageKit from Debian Sid
<ximion> is has some pretty cool new stuff for KDE and a few bugfixes in APTcc
<ximion> I merged all Ubuntu changes into the Debian pkg, so there should be no remaining Ubuntu-specific changes.
<JontheEchidna> ximion: you can request that with the requestsync tool. you'll just have to get somebody to ack it. (I can do that)
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Yep, but there might be reasons why you don't want the new version right now etc., so I asked :P
<JontheEchidna> I can't see any. We're not in any sort of freezes yet, so it's all good
<_Groo_> Riddell: yes i did them for maverick
<JontheEchidna> (and I can do the request if you're more comfortable that way)
<_Groo_> Riddell: and kritachalk was active in the cmake, i didnt changed it, its almost stock
<_Groo_> Riddell: and its working here too :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload kpk?
<shadeslayer> because it needs a bug number added to changelog
<ximion> !info python-dev
<ubottu> python-dev (source: python-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 0 kB, installed size 24 kB
<_Groo_> Riddell: but anyway is it wrong with kritachalk enabled?
<ximion> JontheEchidna: The new package uses dh python2 instead of the pycentral dh module.
<JontheEchidna> !info python-dev natty
<ubottu> python-dev (source: python-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 0 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ximion> JontheEchidna: Ah, all good ^^
<ximion> some lower versions had a bug, which would make the pk build fail.
<Riddell> ximion: we have one remaining patch in packagekit compared to debian, ubuntu_01_null_selection_crash.diff
<ximion> Riddel: Hmm, let me see...
<Riddell> ximion: I just uploaded it to natty, shadeslayer did the merge
<shadeslayer> ximion: yeah its fixed
<ximion> Riddell: Thanks! LP rejected my sync-request:
<ximion> Sorry, something went wrong when Launchpad tried processing your mail.
<ximion> We've recorded what happened, and we'll fix it as soon as possible.
<ximion> Apologies for the inconvenience.
<shadeslayer> one sec
<ximion> shadeslayer: Jep, but in PK 0.6.12, I guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your kpackagekit package there contains kpackagekit-0.6.3.3/debian/.pc/ which isn't right
<shadeslayer> will fix .. on the phone
<ximion> patch of Sunday December 19 2010, so not in PK 0.6.11 - I'll add it to the Debian repos, as it might take some weeks until PK 0.6.12 is released.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll just delete it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you have QUILT_PATCHES set in your .bashrc?
<Riddell> ximion: great
<Riddell> +#kubuntu_05_hide_rollback_button.difffile:///home/shadeslayer/Packaging/kpk/kpackagekit-0.6.2/debian
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that looks wrong
<shadeslayer> :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I presume you compiled and tested kpackagekit?
<shadeslayer> yep...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great, uploaded, thanks
<mgraesslin_> shadeslayer: what's the rekonq mailinglist address?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin_: rekonq@kde.org
<mgraesslin_> shadeslayer: thanks, just sent a long mail
<shadeslayer> kewl :)
<mgraesslin_> moderation queue
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin_: can you cc me a copy?
<shadeslayer> seems kronos quit
<mgraesslin_> shadeslayer: your mail address?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin_: rohangarg AT ubuntu DOT com
<Riddell> _Groo_: did you work out if you or kronos is packaging akonadi/kdepim ?
<mgraesslin_> sent
<shadeslayer> git it :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: _Groo_ afaik i asked kronos to switch to backporting kpk
<shadeslayer> if only he would listen to me and not PM me :P
<shadeslayer> also
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-4.5.5
<shadeslayer> i shall a) Blog after this and b) submit Cfp's
<shadeslayer> no more packaging work for today
<_Groo_> im backporting kdepim as we speak, almost ready now
 * _Groo_ hates docbooks and waiting for dockbooks to complete compiling :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: backporting?  what about natty?
<shadeslayer> aye ^^
<_Groo_> Riddell: all at good time dear sir XD
<_Groo_> Riddell: i have maverick so i usually do it first to see if the stupid thing ACTUALLY compiles.. then i do natty and send them to ppa for testing
<Riddell> ok
<_Groo_> Riddell: in this case... i went maverick also cause i want kdepim :D
<Riddell> _Groo_: you're doing akonadi 1.4.95 too?
<_Groo_> Riddell: i actually did, but shadeslayer did it first, someone forgot to copy maverick backport to experimental
<_Groo_> Riddell: so i didnt know and did it myself, but only locally
<Riddell> experimental depends on maverick backports so that's fine
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah but acording to shadeslayer he did maverick too, but only natty was available in experimental
<Riddell> why is natty akonadi in experimental?
<yofel> I think shadeslayer got the wrong release by mistake when uploading
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin_: Btw. our Alt+Tab code is so strongly abstracted from KWin that you could easily integrate it as a ctrl+tab to walk through browser tabs ;-)  <<< OMG OMG OMG
<Riddell> oh experimental depends on beta not backports
<_Groo_> Riddell: dont know! dont hit the messenger! im just "twitting" what i read here Xo
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<_Groo_> brb
<shadeslayer> wait wait wait
<neversfelde> why is there no diff.gz for choqok in natty? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/choqok
<shadeslayer> what do you want to do? :P
<mgraesslin_> shadeslayer: my next big project will be make effects independend from compositing (for testing), so that the effects framework could also be used in rekonq
<mgraesslin_> e.g. coverswitch for browser tabs
<Riddell> neversfelde: looks like it was wrongly uploaded as a native package
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin++
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin++
<shadeslayer> what do you want to do? :P
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin++
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like akonadi 1.4.95 still needs packaged for both natty and maverick, do you agree?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 1.4.95 is already packaged for natty iirc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> experimental ppa
<Riddell> oh right
<neversfelde> Riddell: I have a package of the rc1 for maverick and lucid, but I am not sure how to update the natty package?
<shadeslayer> needs a backport to maverick -> yes
<shadeslayer> KDE PIM 4.5.94.1 needs packaging for natty and maverick -> yes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: akonadi can just go in the main archive, no need for PPA for natty
<Riddell> neversfelde: well download the current package and grab the debian/ directory out of it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll upload it now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok ...
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok, I already did this, I will do some more testing and attach it to a bug in lp
<shadeslayer> ill backport kpk till then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you don't trust kronos to do that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: he isnt around, and the bug annoys alot of people
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aren't you busy blogging and submitting? :)
<shadeslayer> im going to do that after backporting :P
<shadeslayer> dantti: i can build kpk with packagekit 0.6.8?
<shadeslayer> the latest 0.6.3.3 release
<dantti> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> ok
<dantti> shadeslayer: it's just that fedora needed to searchGroups with QStrings, but that method is not used when HAVE_APPINSTALL which is set on kubuntu
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where did you find file:///home/shadeslayer/Packaging/kpk/kpackagekit-0.6.3.3/debian/patches/kubuntu_02_downgrade_packagekit_dep.diff ???
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in debian/patches/series
<shadeslayer> damn it
<Riddell> I tidied it up before upload
<shadeslayer> thanks ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: akonadi uploaded, thanks
<shadeslayer> :)
 * shadeslayer got sloppy over the last 2 uploads
<_Groo_> you guys know why im getting lots of this lately? : Can't call method "data" on an undefined value at /usr/share/lintian/checks/deb-format line 63
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw both akonadi (which is needed) and kdepim are complete for maverick, im doing kdepim-runtime now
<_Groo_> Riddell: akonadi 1.4.95 and kdepim 1.4.95.1
<_Groo_> Riddell: actually scratch that, im still moving some files around in install for kdepim
<_Groo_> 4.5.94.1
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: what was the reason for not using debsrc 3.0 format for choqok?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: snuggling up to debian
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ok
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i have daily build for choqok if you need
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i did a recipe some time ago and it builds choqok daily
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: we can haz for neon
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: yofel was aware of it, i dont know if he added it to neon
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i also do ktorrent and amarok daily builds
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k3b is in the todo
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: yeah but with the standard packages i guess
<shadeslayer> dude ... come join us in #project-neon
<shadeslayer> we rant about phononlogger there
<_Groo_> lol
<shadeslayer> and for fun we do daily builds
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: amarok is built with all packages including coverbling
<shadeslayer> but ranting is the main thing
<_Groo_> if my memory serves me right, yofel was going to promote my admission but you werent around and it stayed that way
<_Groo_> why arent we using th dbus services in kdepim? from the non-installed file: ./usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.mailtransport.service.xml  for ex
<_Groo_> just curious
<Riddell> _Groo_: those are developer files, they're not needed for running apps
<Riddell> they're essentially APIs like .h files and they shouldn't be installed unless known to be stable
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah ok :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you take a look at the missing files, im gonna pastebin it... mostly are html ones, just a sec
<Riddell> _Groo_: I'm going to lunch, back in 20 mins
<_Groo_> Riddell: k
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: go ahead and pastebin i can haz look
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k, sec
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/DD82QpaW
<yofel> Riddell: btw. any reason why kdesdk-dev is empty? Someone did ask about the missing libkateinterfaces.so which is in not-installed
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: html files its ok to add, my question is the mobile bins
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: leave the mobile bins
<shadeslayer> these packages are not built for armel, hence no point in including the,
<shadeslayer> *them
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: and desktop and evetyhing related to mobile?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: eh?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: like -./usr/share/applications/kde4/tasks-mobile.desktop
<shadeslayer> everything related to mobile should be left out
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: and below -./usr/share/kde4/apps/tasks-mobile/BulkActionComponent.qml
<shadeslayer> needs to be split into a mobile package later on
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: k
<_Groo_> ok, so its basically done, the html part can be left out also, right?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: needs to be split out into mobile package, which is for later
<_Groo_> the docbook stuff i mean
<shadeslayer> docs
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^ any comments
<shadeslayer> possibly split into new docs package?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: isnt a nono to add new packages so we dont differ from debian eggheads?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: debian hasnt packaged these yet, so who knows what they will do with doc files
<yofel> we already differ enough, and it's not like they even have 4.5
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: 4.6 rather
<yofel> I don't see 4.5 either
<shadeslayer> ah 
<_Groo_> can i wait for rc1 at least? docs tend to move around a lot, and im lazy to do an install file for things that change a lot before a release :P
<yofel> and I would say a new doc package too, but I don't know if that should be seperated by language (that would be a lot...)
<_Groo_> yofel: for all the 63 plus klingon?????
<_Groo_> yofel: give it to apachelogger XD
<yofel> ok, forget that, we would need to clone apachelogger to manage that
<shadeslayer> heh ^^
<shadeslayer> id suggest having something like : kdepim-docs-{$LANG}
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: is it that big we need to be that picky? if its small just put them all in one package
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: people like small packages :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: AH!!!
<shadeslayer> easily installable etc :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: thats a myth to make you feel good!
<shadeslayer> quick downloads 
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: dude .. its a PITA to install a 40 MB package over a 256Kbps connection
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ok ok ¬¬
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i know :D
<shadeslayer> ive experienced it first hand :P
<shadeslayer> kronos: ive fixed kpk :P
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: but im all for making dial ups and slow dsl line users suffer
<shadeslayer> you can fix FTBFS
<yofel> install project-neon-all-dbg, *that*'s heavy :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: you install project-neon-all ...
<shadeslayer> infact
<shadeslayer> good thing i installed it at UDS
<_Groo_> k doing kdepim-runtime
<_Groo_> should be done in a few minutes... and all done for maverick :)
 * kronos has to read 50 pages on computer networking before sleeping ..
<yofel> I have both installed, that's why I'm constantly out of disk space
<shadeslayer> yofel: my lightning talk was in like 10 mins .. and wrote : sudo apt-get install project-neon-all .... done in 7 mins
<shadeslayer> now that was speed
<shadeslayer> kronos: heh :P
<shadeslayer> kronos: exam?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: how many MBs per sec?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: dont remember 
<shadeslayer> 2MBps or something ....
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: thats only 200kBytes/sec
<kronos> shadeslayer: yeah ... sort of ..
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: no .. i used capital B
<shadeslayer> s/B/M
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: ah still slow
<shadeslayer> not 2mbps
<shadeslayer> 2MBps
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: i have 2GIGABYTES here
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: data center
<neversfelde> bug #701178  and also in bzr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701178 in choqok (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] new upstream release candidate 0.9.98" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701178
<shadeslayer> yofel: how modular is neon>?
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: unfortunatelly my notebook is plugged to a stupid 100MB ethernet :P so i cant use it all
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: hah
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: telecom company :D fiver optics
<_Groo_> fiber
<shadeslayer> *nerdgasm*
<yofel> well, there are packages for every kde module, and we'll probably get more modular after git move
<yofel> kdepim was already split into pim and -runtime
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: but i go all the way to 10MB/sec with aft-fast :)
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah ill see kdepim-docs when it reaches rc1 at least
<shadeslayer> someone fix pinenetry :(
<shadeslayer> now to blog
<shadeslayer> no wait .. Cfp first
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: what do you blog so much about?
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com << go find out
<Riddell> hola
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that was a quick lunch
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Bio .... 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: submit a talk first! even before the visa :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the trick with lunches are to wait until there's no queue, then they take half the time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've already submitted 4!
<shadeslayer> :O
<_Groo_> shadeslayer: no no no im not opening that link nonononono
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what topics? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Kubuntu, My KDE journey, packaging .debs and PyKDE tutorial
<Riddell> _Groo_: did you find homes for all those files?
<shadeslayer> pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> so first up ... Neon talk
<_Groo_> Riddell: hum what files?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no theyre going to be out in the street for a while :P
<shadeslayer> _Groo_: PIM
<Riddell> _Groo_: http://pastebin.com/DD82QpaW
<_Groo_> Riddell: the doc ones?
<_Groo_> Riddell: im leaving them to bit rot :) 
<_Groo_> Riddell: i was saying here im gonna wait for rc1 to create a -doc for them
<_Groo_> Riddell: they usually change a lot before rcs...
<Riddell> yeah that's fine, they used to be part of kde-l10n but now kdepim is separated from kde SC I guess they put them in with kdepim
<_Groo_> Riddell: acording to shadeslayer or yofel, dont remember, the mobile ones are suposed to be left out for now too
<Riddell> _Groo_: mobile ones should be packaged
<_Groo_> Riddell: but but, they werent so far!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. they wont build for armel
<shadeslayer> so no point in packaging them right now
<shadeslayer> better wait till a RC release and then package them
<Riddell> apt-cache show korganizer-mobile  says they are
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why won't they build?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: since they are going into a PPA?
<Riddell> it's still useful to run them on i386
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<Riddell> _Groo_: so add a new tasks-mobile package
<Riddell> _Groo_: did you find a home for those messageviewer files?
<_Groo_> Riddell: so i need to add tasks-mobile and docs package?
<Riddell> _Groo_: tasks-mobile yes, docs is fiddly because really it needs a separate one per language then kde-l10n-xx modified to depend on it
 * _Groo_ head hurts
<Riddell> _Groo_: so maybe just file a bug to remind us about the docs issue
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i scream now?
<Riddell> sure, it's IRC, I won't hear :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: He's going to call you while you're sleeping and scream right when you pick up the phone ^_^
<_Groo_> Quintasan: now thats an idea i like
<Quintasan> Oops.
 * Quintasan hides
<Riddell> |
<Riddell> Quintasan: good thing I don't have a phone :)
<Quintasan> Really?
<Quintasan> Not even a cell/mobile phone?
<Riddell> yeah, my landline got cut off ages ago randomly one day
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what did you write in Bio? .... Superior Head Kubuntu Dev?
<Riddell> and I'm in the US now anyway where my GSM phone doesn't work
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what!! 
<shadeslayer> wait .... i thought you were in UK? :P
<Riddell> this week I'm in the US
<Quintasan> Riddell: damn US & A'dians and their CDMA
<shadeslayer> Quintasan++
<shadeslayer> i wish they made a Droid X in a GSM model
<Riddell> it's actually quite a good situation, I don't need a landline and now I get free internet
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >Droid X
<Quintasan> enjoy ur locked bootloader
<shadeslayer> its still a good phone
<Quintasan> phononlogger: hey, get us a kubotu in #project-neon
<kubotu> howdy Quintasan
<Quintasan> kubotu: go to #project-neon
<shadeslayer> what what what
<Quintasan> ain't workin' :/
<shadeslayer> kubotu: join #project-neon
<kubotu> shadeslayer, you don't have 'basics::move::join' permissions here
<shadeslayer> meh
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you have skype? sip? i can scream there
<Quintasan> phononlogger: We've got some bzr--'s to add
<shadeslayer> jussi: i need kubotu
<shadeslayer> in #project-neon
<jussi> mhm??
<shadeslayer> where we will have cybersex with him
<jussi> talk to  harald...
<Quintasan> What?
<jussi> shadeslayer: not appropriate for here
<shadeslayer> harald is running the bot?
<jussi> harald runs kubotu, yes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where is the poking stick I gave you?
<shadeslayer> jussi: but isnt it hosted by you?
<jussi> yes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Use it once in a while or it'll get rusty
<shadeslayer> oh .. you dont have admin rights
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> jussi: k back to work :P
<jussi> shadeslayer: but it runs from his shell, I dont touch others stuff
 * shadeslayer pokes phononlogger
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: isnt harald banned on #project-neon ? :P
<shadeslayer> or was it a kick
 * jussi wishes Harald would stop changing his nick...
<Riddell> rbelem: ping
<Quintasan> I didn't ban him
<Quintasan> :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kick then? 
<Quintasan> It was because he stared a infinite loop between two bots on our channel, don't remember?
<Quintasan> I kicked him along with the bots :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i can bring in a rbot for a while
<shadeslayer> not forever tho
<Quintasan> kubotu has cookies tho
<shadeslayer> leave it running on my laptop overnigh
<Quintasan> I want cookies.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i can add that plugin
<shadeslayer> quite trivial
<shadeslayer> Riddell: canonical sprint in US? 
<jussi> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jussi> !cookie | shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer: please see above
<jussi> :D
<shadeslayer> kewl :D
<shadeslayer> but kubotu is far kewler
<jussi> I should insist I get admin rights for kubotu since we host it :D
<Quintasan> phononlogger: ^^
<jussi> phononlogger: can has admin?
<Quintasan> jussi++
<Quintasan> ~karma jussi
<kubotu> karma for jussi: 1
<jussi> right, Im off for a bit
<Riddell> hi stalcup, I announced 4.5.5, thanks for the packaging
<Quintasan> Riddell, stalcup: When is the meeting?
<Riddell> dunno, I can't work out the timezones on that doodle
<Quintasan> I'm UTC+1 :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<ulysses> CEST
<shadeslayer> UTC+5:30
<shadeslayer> i win
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: not really
<Riddell> but I don't know what the doodle is
<Quintasan> If they pick 20:00 UTC then you get some crappy hour :P
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> yeah ... one of the times is 5:30 AM
<_Groo_> im tired, im gonna try to to finish kdepim mess tomorrow
<_Groo_> first run is done http://pastebin.com/NNaWp8jj
<_Groo_> im gonna make tracker mobile tomorrow, and try to move the remaining stuff in kdepim around, kdepim-runtime is aok
<_Groo_> although what the .mo files are supsoed to do?
<Riddell> they're translations
<Riddell> which also used to be in kde-l10n but now aren't
<Riddell> we should add conflict
<Riddell> we should add conflicts
<Riddell> lots of them :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: why do you hate me :P
<_Groo_> Riddell: for now im gonna do tracker-mobile
<_Groo_> Riddell: anything else? :P
<Riddell> nope
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok i installed im my machine.. still here o/
<_Groo_> seeya guys tomrrow
<sheytan> phononlogger hey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yofel would 45 mins be enough for explaining neon?
<shadeslayer> Difficulty : Intermediate
<sheytan> phononlogger a question: in ku 11.04 we will not have that nice popup that will install all stuff like codecs, flash, etc at once? Everything will be installed separatly depending on the app you open like amarok/dragon player?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<yofel> should be enough, I'll probably work out some actual usage instructions soon then
<yofel> and we need to update the wiki page on techbase
<shadeslayer> yus
<Riddell> yofel: this is neon?
<yofel> er, yes, that was about neon
<Riddell> will we get an announcement soon then?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope ... we are waiting on KDE to move to git :(
<yofel> hopefully, but neon will be in a half-working state until someone fixes bzr
<shadeslayer> yeah ... bzr is a huge roadblock
<shadeslayer> for eg. no daily qtwebkit builds
<yofel> oh, that fails too? ^^
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> what's wrong with bzr?
<shadeslayer> yofel: i tried doing one at UDS .. thats when the problem was discovered iirc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: consumes too much memory
<shadeslayer> so much so that the build farm gets unstable 
<yofel> Riddell: more memory than the buildds have, so bzr gets killed as self-protection -> build fails
<yofel> Riddell: see bug 681582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 681582 in Launchpad itself "fails to build with "bzr: out of memory"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681582
<shadeslayer> someone ought to set that has Critical
<yofel> which goes actually back as far as bug 109114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109114 in Bazaar "[master] bzr holds whole files in memory; raises MemoryError on large files" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109114
<sheytan> Riddell yo!
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<sheytan> Riddell how's the page? :)
<sheytan> cd image
<Riddell> hope to take a look at it this afternoon
<sheytan> Riddell cool! can't wait to see it alive :)
<sheytan> Riddell ping me when it comes alive :D
<Riddell> was also trying to talk to syadmins about getting kubuntu.org to not need them to update it
<Riddell> but no reponse yet
<shadeslayer> sysadmins are slow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the wiki needs a new version of moin moin ... there are like 3-4 tickets on rt.canonical ... nothing :P
<yofel> I would rather they fix the fact that I get an 'Internal Server Error' every time I save a wiki page :(
<shadeslayer> that too :(
<shadeslayer> probably fixed in newer Moin Moin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why does it need a newer moin?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the current one doesnt let people with TZ as Asia/Kolkata edit wiki pages
<shadeslayer> which includes me
<shadeslayer> so i had to change the TZ to something else on my LP page
<Riddell> oh aye, nasty
<shadeslayer> so all the times on wiki's are foobared :P
<shadeslayer> for me atleast
<Riddell> and a billion other people
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> i doubt a billion other people use the ubuntu wiki :P
<shadeslayer> you never know tho
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how big should a abstract be? :P
<shadeslayer> i have like ....11 lines with the default size of the widget
<Riddell> shadeslayer: mine were only two or three sentences
<Riddell> just however long it needs to outline what the talk is about
<sheytan> Riddell i hope they will agree, if not, we will never finish the page ;(
<Riddell> sheytan: who will agree?
<sheytan> Riddell sysadmins
<Riddell> sheytan: to which?
<sheytan> Riddell the kubuntu page
<sheytan> we need like better access to the srv, right?
<Riddell> oh to kubuntu.org, yes
<stalcup> Riddell: no problem!  and you can change the date at the top
<Riddell> what dat?
<Riddell> date
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the timezone .... you can set the time zone at the top of the calendar
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: Neon talk submitted
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/LB7wi.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh right, I just wasn't sure what is was on by default
<Riddell> it seems that apachelogger offered to be at meetings at 04:00 his time
<Riddell> but maybe that's normal for him
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> i bet phonon keeps him up all night ^_^
<sheytan> shadeslayer i hope you guys will implement at least some of my nice features :D
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> well ... as long as someone can make them in HTML5
<sheytan> shadeslayer isn't js enough for that?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: well .. JS/HTML5/CSS
<shadeslayer> just no flash :P
<shadeslayer> i think HTML5+CSS can probably give us more interaction 
<sheytan> shadeslayer flash is evil
<shadeslayer> and HTML5 is the in thing ...
<sheytan> well, it's not me to choose te technology here :D
<sheytan> anyway, hope someone will make it :)
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: our new logo : http://weavesilk.com/?6d :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer such a big one? :P
<shadeslayer> hehe :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh about bug 693345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693345 in kdebindings (Ubuntu) "libkde4-ruby1.8 does not depend on anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693345
<shadeslayer> i have : http://paste.ubuntu.com/552618
<shadeslayer> i dont see the problem....
<yofel> I have 
<yofel> Version: 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1
<yofel> Depends: libqt4-ruby1.8
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> i have KDE 4.5.95
<shadeslayer> and yet those bindings say 4.5.5 0.o
<shadeslayer> ha
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well you're not using natty packages at a guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah ... thats the issue i suppose
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed, good night
<shadeslayer> yofel: night
<shadeslayer> im in bed ... j ust not sleepy
<shadeslayer> and its 4AM !
<shadeslayer> Need to get 503MB of archives. << *cringe*
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> not that bad
<shadeslayer> After this operation, 1,231MB of additional disk space will be used. << thats what's bad
<shadeslayer> anyhow .. night all
 * shadeslayer starts cloning qtwebkit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that might take all night...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah .... leaving it running
<shadeslayer> it was either this or install neon :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill try to build with v8 support ....
<shadeslayer> and see how much faster stuff is 
<shadeslayer> i can link rekonq against the newer webkit and test 
<shadeslayer> also ... i can sanpshot and upload for neon ^_^
<shadeslayer> night all
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-11
<Riddell> rbelem: the samba share kdenetwork patch still has plenty issues but samba doesn't seem to be working here so that's probably a large part of the problem
<Riddell> >net share
<Riddell> Enter jr's password: 
<Riddell> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Riddell> that doesn't seem right
<rbelem> Riddell, try `net usershare info`
<Riddell> that works
<rbelem> Riddell, did you manage to share a dir with samba plugin patch?
<Riddell> yes
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> but I can't browse them in dolphin or nautilus
<Riddell> which suggests samba breakage
<Riddell> also it doesn't stop the sharing when I untick the box
<rbelem> :-/
<Riddell> oh I didn't have samba installed at first only samba-common-bin which caused some errors that would be nice to have handled
<rbelem> Riddell, that's true...
<rbelem> Riddell, need to check if samba daemon is installed
<rbelem> i did not think about this issue
<rbelem> Riddell, I'll fix that
<Riddell> ideally it would then use kpackagekit to offer to install it
<Riddell> I'm sure dantti can tell you how, it's just a dbus call
<Riddell> rbelem: it's not clear what the table does
<Riddell> the permisions table
<Riddell> it's just text fields with no prompt of what to put in them
<rbelem> Riddell, nice :-), we can ifdef the code for distributions
<rbelem> Riddell, it is not done yet
<rbelem> Riddell, you will have a check box for each item
<rbelem> readonly, full, deny
<Riddell> that would make sense
<rbelem> but it is a pain to do that by hand
<rbelem> i was trying to find a way to make it in an automatic way
<rbelem> but did not find
<Riddell> well you just have to make a QGridLayout and put the boxes in there, and expand the grid layout if you need more lines
<rbelem> Riddell, do you think that the is fine? should i change something?
<rbelem> Riddell, but the user can have only one option checked
<Riddell> then use radio buttons, or a dropdown combobox
<rbelem> so we have to use qgroupbutton iirc
<rbelem> Riddell, combobox would be super easy, but it will look ugly, i guess
<rbelem> not sure about radio
<Riddell> rbelem: not really, see the Permissions tab on Dolphin Properties
<rbelem> checking
<rbelem> Riddell, hum...
<rbelem> Riddell, that's looks pretty nice
<rbelem> Riddell, which container would we use?
<Riddell> how do you mean container?
<rbelem> Riddell, the widget that will hold the users list and comboboxes
<Riddell> just a qgridlayout no?
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... but without the headers... 
<rbelem> and grid lines
<Riddell> layouts have no grid lines
<rbelem> Riddell, but does it use qscrollablearea?
<Riddell> oh you can use a qframe if you want that
<Riddell> actually, QScrollArea containing a QWidget with a QGridLayout
<Riddell> hmm, I can't comment on your patch on reviewboard
<Riddell> or at least I can't see how
<rbelem> Riddell, need anything like qframe with borders around it?
<rbelem> Riddell, would be nice to hear sheytan opnion about that
<Riddell> agateau has opinions about borders
<rbelem> Riddell, let's hear his opnion about that and then we finish the patch tomorrow
 * Riddell goes to see if the rooftop swimming pool is open
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
* stalcup changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE PIM 4.6 beta 4 to be packaged | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd || Kubuntu Meeting 6pm UTC Wed. the 12th || add your items https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Trouble> kpackagekit is fixed \o/
<valorie> nice!
 * Trouble dances
 * phononlogger probably wont be able to make the meeting after all
<phononlogger> though I could throw in an occasional +1 or -1 via the n900 :P
<phononlogger> !find qemu-arm-static
<ubottu> Found: qemu-arm-static, qemu-kvm-extras-static
<phononlogger> hm
 * shadeslayer wavws weakly
<shadeslayer> *waves
 * nigelb hands shadeslayer some complan
 * shadeslayer drinks complan ..... cough's some more and goes back into hiding
<sre-su> Does Quick Access(the one besides KDE Application Launcher in default panel) supports previously-selected-folder view? KDE 4.5.5
<ari-tczew> please sponsor this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu/maverick/rhythmbox/rhythmbox-bugfixes-maverick/+merge/43558
<shadeslayer> sre-su: better ask in #kde
<shadeslayer> i doubt there are people around today
<sre-su> Are there any people in #kde? O_o
<shadeslayer> i know of just one quick access .. the panel one
<shadeslayer> sre-su: id think so
<shadeslayer> user support is #kubuntu and #kde
<sre-su> shadeslayer: I'm talking about the same
<shadeslayer> sre-su: dont think so
<sre-su> Alright
<Riddell> ari-tczew: that's not KDE, best ask in #ubuntu-desktop
<ari-tczew> Riddell: uppsss, right, I pasted link in wrong tab in conversation, sorry :/
<steveire> Riddell: Any idea if 10.04 will get a KDE update so I can move beyond https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/680088 ? I'd like to do some kde pim 4.6 testing
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Riddell> steveire: I doubt it, I'm not sure how the update-manager would handle that
<Riddell> it would need to remove kde first
<Riddell> which is probably what you need to do to upgrade I'm afraid
<Riddell> I'll ask mvo today when I see him, but there won't be a quick fix
<steveire> Oh, I thought the quick fix was wait for a version of KDE greater than what I have now to appear in -updates...
<steveire> Riddell: When will we need to have KDE PIM 4.6.x released to get it into the next kubuntu?
<agateau> rbelem: can you attach a screenshot to your review request?
<rbelem> agateau, oki :-)
<Riddell> steveire: wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyReleaseSchedule Feb 24th  FeatureFreeze
<Riddell> steveire: and even then it'll need kolab sys to get successful results in their testing and for us to be confident enough to include it instead of 4.4
<Riddell> steveire: although even if we have 4.4 by default it would be good if we had 4.6 in the archive as well for the mobile bits and anyone who wanted it
<Riddell> that'll need some packaging trickery
<rbelem> agateau, done :-)
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1213790 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/README.PACKAGERS Add a README.PACKAGERS file listing binary dependencies that will need to manually be depended on
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1213791 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/TODO Remove completed items from the todo
<steveire> Riddell: Ok. I'll need a clean install then I guess.
<Riddell> steveire: that's probably the easiest, sorry about that
<steveire> Ok. Might make sense to put that on the bug and mark it wontfix
<steveire> So far after my message a while ago it looks like waiting will fix it
<yofel_> o/
<Riddell> hola yofel 
<Riddell> anyone want to write a Qt Creator into equivalent to this? http://developer.ubuntu.com/create/
<Riddell> jono asked for it
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> why not qtcreator?
<shadeslayer> i meant it does pretty much what is described there
<shadeslayer> except LP integration
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ?  he's wanting one for Qt Creator
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you mean the page written for qt creator?
<shadeslayer> how to use qtcreator.. how to install it ... ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, an equivalent of that page for Qt Creator
<Riddell> to go on developer.ubuntu.com
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> sure why not
<shadeslayer> i can do it
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> well, needs to be done this week
<Riddell> I think they want to launch the site next week
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> to tight a deadline?
<shadeslayer> ill work on it tonight then
<shadeslayer> nope
<Riddell> awesome
<shadeslayer> i can get a rough draft ready
<shadeslayer> then we can polish it up
<shadeslayer> to the piratepad!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://piratepad.net/kubuntucreate
<agateau> rbelem: thanks
<Riddell> steveire: a workaround for the upgrade issue would be to add the maverick kubuntu-ppa updates PPA
<steveire> interesting. Might try that. Won't that mean I always have the same issue when attempting to upgrade and I'll always have to add a ppa from the next release?
<Riddell> steveire: no becaues updates PPA has 4.5.5 for maverick but natty will have 4.6
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Riddell> is what you want in sources.list
<Riddell> actually, you probably can't just test that since the upgrade tool will disable PPAs
<steveire> I'll try it out
<shadeslayer> well there is a way around it
<Riddell> steveire: mvo will comment on bug 680088 shortly with how to stop PPAs being disabled during upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680088
<shadeslayer> steveire: install kdepim beta -> when you want to upgrade s/lucid/maverick in sources.list -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Riddell> shadeslayer: eh?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. that wont disable the ppa's
<shadeslayer> and you can still upgrade
<shadeslayer> you'll need to add the kubuntu-ppa ofcourse
<Riddell> you really shouldn't tell people to update apt for distro version upgrades, that way trouble lies
<shadeslayer> the beta one ..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: really? .. i thought thats what do-release-upgrade does
<Riddell> and steveire is kindly testing out if we can get the distupgrade tool to work around the issue
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no it runs the distupgrade tool which has policy on how to upgrade
<yofel> still dangerous but better would be to use aptitude interactively, press U to update, and then search for kubuntu-desktop and make sure that stays installed
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> apt-get dist-upgrade has no policy and will just propose something that might involve uninstalling most of what you want
<Riddell> amarok for the pacakging
<Riddell> kdevelop too
<yofel> I'll try kdevelop in an hour or so if nobody else wants to do it
<shadeslayer> i might take up amarok after i finish this qtcreator doc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://developer.ubuntu.com/create/ << the first point in 'Getting Started' ... -> "for new application .. " -> "For new application"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't tell me, tell whoever is incharge of that site
<shadeslayer> who is ? :P
<Riddell> dunno, probably one of jono's minions
<shadeslayer> hmm ... so possibly poke in #ubuntu-devel ..
<shadeslayer> or someplace else?
<Riddell> poke jono
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> i guess we can keep the same install points as the quickly page
<afiestas> how can I install Kubuntu 11.04 alpha1 via usb?
<afiestas> (my cd drive is broken)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: use usb-creator?
<shadeslayer> you need the iso of the alpha CD and usb-creator to write it to the usb drive
<shadeslayer> !usb > afiestas
<ubottu> afiestas, please see my private message
<debfx> is anyone already working on amarok 2.4?
<shadeslayer> debfx: well ... i was thinking of .. but if you want to take it up, go ahead
<shadeslayer> Riddell: have a look at the piratepad
<shadeslayer> im stuck now :P
<debfx> ok, i'll package it
<Riddell> thanks debfx 
<allee> steveir
<neversfelde_> is someone already working on amarok 1.4?
<yofel> neversfelde: if you mean 2.4 debfx is doing that
<neversfelde> yes, sorry 2.4
<neversfelde> ok
<Riddell> neversfelde: I'm sure we can find something else if you want to do some packaging :)
<neversfelde> Riddell: ok?
<Riddell> wow, my laptop just froze solid
<Riddell> that doesn't happen often
<Riddell> probably having 0B free disk space doesn't help
<Riddell> neversfelde: how about bug 683439 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<highvoltage> that usually doesn't help much
<yofel> Riddell: kdevelop 4.1.90 right?
<Riddell> http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=unstable/kdevelop/4.1.90/src
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> k
<Riddell> for natty and if you are up for it for kubuntu-ppa/backports maverick
<Riddell> hmm, not backport
<neversfelde> Riddell: I will have a look. Seems that I have to merge choqok first, I did not know that it is necessary to do a merge, when there are no changes except of a simple package upgrade in debian
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/beta
<yofel> sure
<Riddell> neversfelde: why do you have to?
<ScottK> neversfelde: If there's no changes from Debian that we need to maintain, just request a sync.
<neversfelde> Riddell: Bug 701178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701178 in choqok (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] new upstream release candidate 0.9.98" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701178
<neversfelde> ScottK: my package is different from the debian one, for example it has a build-dep libindicate-qt-dev, because choqok supports the message indicator now
<Riddell> choqok can't be merged, it needs the POT export thing
<ScottK> neversfelde: OK. 
<neversfelde> Riddell: the POT export thing?
<Riddell> export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=extragear-network_choqok
<Riddell> in debian/rules
<Riddell> neversfelde: personally i wouldn't waste time on a merge, merges are for the beginning of the cycle
<Riddell> if we merge every time debian updates we'll do nothing but merging
<neversfelde> yes
<Riddell> neversfelde: want me to review and upload your choqok package?
<neversfelde> Riddell: would be great
<shadeslayer> arent we at the beginning of the natty cycle? :P
<shadeslayer> or are we talking about pre alpha
<yofel> pre-debian_import_freeze would be my assumption
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://gitweb.kde.org/?s=nalvarez/kdeb
<shadeslayer> look what we have :D
<yofel> this'll be so much fun 
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdebindings :P
<Riddell> separated kdebindings is a good thing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats why itll be fun 
<Riddell> means it doesn't hold up the whole package if one bit breaks
<Riddell> which often happens
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> that's esp. the case for neon
<Riddell> choqok seems to be working, message indicator working to
<Riddell> agateau: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/choqok-message-indicator.png
<agateau> Riddell: nice (except for the text overflow :/)
<Riddell> I can't find a way to turn off the systray icon though, which rather defeats the purpose
<agateau> indeed
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262884
<ubottu> KDE bug 262884 in general "No way to turn off systray icon" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> why do people insist on using twitter for bug reports?
<yofel> it's at hand
<debfx> agateau: is the amarok mpris 2 patch completely merged upstream?
<Quintasan> I agree with Riddell, why on Earth would we want tray icons when we have message indicator, I turned it off soley because of that
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: you understood my mail? I feel like I wrote Chineese
<shadeslayer> just got it 
<shadeslayer> lemme see :D
<mgraesslin> no I mean my first one
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> yes .. 
<mgraesslin> it seems to me that they do not understand at all what I wrote
<mgraesslin> and are too much into an idea they have and try to fix my idea into their idea
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: Sometime we all do feel like writing Chinese :P
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: something along the lines "We heard you like ideas so we put an idea in you idea so you can come up with ideas while you come up with ideas" ?
<yofel> why on Earth would we want a message indicator when we have tray icons? :D
<mgraesslin> hehe
<Quintasan> yofel: Y U TOO MUCH TRAY ICONS?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: mind doing a quick removal of libdebconf-kde, source only please? (replaced by the debconf-kde source package)
<yofel> *shrug* - make the message indicator red then, I always fail to notice the green background with quassel
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no .. ETOOMANYTRAYICONS
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: so i completely agree with the pinned tab thing
<yofel> ETRAY_ICON_UNNOTICIBLE
<mgraesslin> good :-)
<yofel> the message is a tray icon anyway
<shadeslayer> as for the web app stuff ... im not sure i quite understand the discussion
<yofel> *message indicator
<shadeslayer> ill go through it again this weekend 
<mgraesslin> if I had known that rekonq supports pinned tabs, I would have written pinned tabs from the beginning
<shadeslayer> spending a few hours on it
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: its recently introduced
<mgraesslin> with pinned tabs, it's something like ~100 lines of code in rekonq what I am thinking about
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: will rekonq ever work?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it works! you dont know how to hold it ... erm .. use it :P
<mgraesslin> from the impression of that thread I started: no
<Quintasan> phononlogger: where is my kubotu in #project-neon?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: uh : <mgraesslin> from the impression of that thread I started: no : in reply to Quintasan?
<mgraesslin> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm ...
<mgraesslin> getting as an external to an discussion and the style of discussion can say a lot about a project
<mgraesslin> I mean my idea can be completely stupid and in that case it should be rejected
<mgraesslin> but that's not done in the discussion
<neversfelde> I totally forgot about the partitionmanager mir
<neversfelde> sorry
<neversfelde> bug 701617
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701617 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu) "[MIR] partitionmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701617
<neversfelde> I saw it is still on the agenda for the meeting
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: seen benjamin's mail?
<mgraesslin> yes
<shadeslayer> the first line pretty much confirms what you just said
<mgraesslin> I don't feel like speaking Chineese any more :-)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: your last mail explains everything nicely
<shadeslayer> im adding a +1 to that
<mgraesslin> I need to work on my writing style or let others read mails first ;-)
<shadeslayer> hahah  :D
<shadeslayer> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704111504576059713528698754.html << also makes for a good read
<ScottK> Quintasan: I think rekonq will work fsvo work.  The bigger question is will it ever not be slow.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the even bigger question is ... will kdewebkit be not slow
<shadeslayer> because the rendering is all done by kdewebkit
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Users don't care why.
<shadeslayer> everyone hates users ... ask phononlogger :P
<neversfelde> mhh
<yofel> yep, users are the one reason software breaks, get rid of them
<shadeslayer> yofel++
<shadeslayer> they invent new use cases that programmers have to then cover
<yofel> hm, I need a kdeutils-dev
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/552945/
<shadeslayer> yofel: what are you compiling? :P
<yofel> new kdevelop
<shadeslayer> ah thought so
<yofel> the okteta stuff is in kdeutils not-installed currently
<yofel> Riddell: can I add a kdeutils-dev package for those?
<Riddell> yofel: is it needed?
<yofel> Riddell: kdevelop wan't the okteta libraries
<yofel> *wants
<Riddell> right I see
<Riddell> yofel: aye, go for it
<Daskreech> Can someone pastebin a debian/install file for me?
<Daskreech> I think that I've somehow screwed mine up
<Daskreech> Hi rickspencer3 
<Riddell> Daskreech: it's just a list of files
<rickspencer3> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> Riddell: I know but mine throws an error everytime I run debuild 
<ScottK> yofel: Make sure to make the dependencies tight enough since we have no guarantees of ABI stability for kdeutils (see kopete-cryptography/kdenetworking as an example)
<Daskreech> I just want some comparison so I can figure out what stupid thing I did
<yofel> ScottK: ok, will do
<Riddell> Daskreech: apt-get source kdetoys
<ScottK> Daskreech: All of ours are available in bzr at lp:~/[packagename]/kubuntu-members/ubuntu
<Daskreech> ScottK: ok I'll peruse
<agateau> debfx: I think the mpris2 patch is completely upstream yes,
<agateau> debfx: the part about indicate-qt is not,
<agateau> debfx: but I have been told it is not needed anymore, will confirm today hopefully
<afiestas> yay, running 11.04 :D
<shadeslayer> afiestas: kewl :D
<debfx> agateau: great, one less patch in our package :)
<afiestas> do you plan to pack (or use) oxygen-gtk ?
<agateau> debfx: yes, actually conor (the soundmenu guy) is testing a new version of Amarok package which drops libindicate (but add a tiny one-line patch)
<Daskreech> ScottK: only thing being I'm mapping files. From etc/{packagename} to etc/{providername} for instance
<debfx> agateau: nice, what about 12_appmenu_fix.diff?
<ScottK> Daskreech: That will depend on the install path in your package.  It may need to be something like etc/{packagename} debian/tmp/[binarypackage]/etc/{providername}
<agateau> debfx: I need to check whether that one has been upstreamed
<agateau> debfx: I think it has
<Daskreech> ScottK: oh. I had it the other way debian/tmp/package etc/{providername}
<Daskreech> Hmm Sure that's how it had worked before
<ScottK> It's source destination
<debfx> agateau: doesn't seem to be unless it has been fixed in a different way
<Daskreech> ScottK: and the source is where it is in the temporary comile right?
<Daskreech> so the opposite of what you just said?
<ScottK> Daskreech: No.
<ScottK> Source is where it exists when dh_install runs.  
<Daskreech> Hm mok I'll try map one file and see
<ScottK> For a config file that isn't generated that'd usually be in some directory in the source.
<agateau> debfx: ok, will push a request then
<77CAAK78U> is freenode having issues or my connection?
<77CAAK78U> umm that's wierd
<Riddell> jjesse: freenode is
<yofel> Riddell: ok, okteta is currently in kdesdk and we ship everything except the devel stuff in one 'okteta' package - I would go for a seperate libokteta package for ABI reasons, but should I put okteta and kasten libs together or seperate or one package per library? (seem to be 9 libs in total)
<shadeslayer> night all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill fix the remaining doc tomorrow
<neversfelde> there are a lot of complaints about the strigi not started warning with 4.6, someone knows if there is already a bug report about it?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I've not looked at it at all I'm afraid
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll tidy it up when I get a minute
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs a screenshot and that's about it I think
<neversfelde> kk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well ... needs a UI point as well
<shadeslayer> the UI designer
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://qt.nokia.com/images/products/qtcreatorbreakdown.png << screenshot
<yofel> neversfelde: I know that one, annoying as hell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that'll do
<Riddell> assuming we can steal that
<shadeslayer> shouldnt be a issue
<shadeslayer> i stole their description :P .... maintains consistency imo
<Riddell> yofel: isn't there a kdesdk-dev package?
<shadeslayer> huh
<yofel> Riddell: there is, currently empty
<shadeslayer> screws coming out of the base of my system
<shadeslayer> im already missing half of them
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, I think there's a .install file missing there
<yofel> the kate devel files should be in there from the description, I can add them. Should I put okteta in there too?
<Riddell> yofel: yes
<Riddell> maybe I failed to add the .install file to bzr or something
<yofel> actually, kate in in not-installed, so probably intentionally missing, but someone asked for those yesterday
<Riddell> yofel: well I added kdesdk-dev recently because something needs the kate files
<Riddell> see 4:4.5.90-0ubuntu1 changelog
<Riddell> so they should be removed from the not-installed and added back
<yofel> ok, and should I put the okteta libraries int a libokteta4 package? (libokteta4-6 ?)
<Riddell> yofel: hmm
<Riddell> one philosphy would be to make a separate package per library which means 8 new packages
<Riddell> the other side would be to keep them all in the okteta package where they currently are
<Riddell> do you know what libraries kdevelop needs exactly?
<Riddell> maybe just split out those ones
<yofel> kdevelop seems to search for all of them in cmake :/
<JontheEchidna> anybody on ubuntu-mir that could unsubscribe them from bug 701669?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701669 in qvamps (Ubuntu) "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701669
<phononlogger> Quintasan: idunno
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: yes, users are dreadful
<yofel> Riddell: it has 3 cmake files though searching for kasten, okteta and oktetakasten, maybe I could batch the libs like that? Or should I just create the new packages?
<Riddell> yofel: let's ask debian
<Riddell> since our main concern is to keep a small diff to them
<Riddell> 21:29 < svuorela> one library in one package
<Riddell> 21:29 < svuorela> and a okteta-dev
<Riddell> yofel: best go with that then
<yofel> Riddell: I would go with svuorelas approach then
<yofel> heh
<yofel> Riddell: I'll rename kdesdk-dev in kate-dev too then, ok? or do you want to keep that?
<Riddell> yofel: kate-dev is good yes
<Riddell> agateau: where are you?
<Riddell> I have a git question
<agateau> madison
<agateau> 2nd floor
<Riddell> floor?
<Riddell> k
<agateau> debfx: if I want to propose a merge request for Amarok in natty, which bzr branch should I use?
<debfx> agateau: usually lp:~kubuntu-members/amarok/ubuntu but it's not up-to-date at the moment
<agateau> debfx: yes, that's what I tried to use
<Riddell> propose another merge request to make it up to date :)
<agateau> debfx: so what's the best way to go? I have a patch for a bug report, should I simply attach the patch to it?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: with bug 701669 done should I remove libqt-perl and kde3bindings too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701669 in qvamps (Ubuntu) "Request for removal from archive (binary and source)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701669
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes please
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: on remove bugs it's a good idea to say if it's in debian or not (tells me if I have to add a sync blacklist)
<debfx> agateau: yes, that's fine with me
<agateau> debfx: ok
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what about gkdebconf ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I tried http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/qvamps but it says no package
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: that's a suggests relation
<Riddell> oh it's just a suggets on libqt-perl, that's fine
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right so that means it's not in debian, one more good reason for removal
<JontheEchidna> For kde3 removals I've been not proposing anything for removal that hasn't already been removed from debian, but I'll start making note of this in my reports
<JontheEchidna> It sounds as if debain will be getting more aggresive in kde3 removals after squeeze is released, though
<Riddell> goodbye kde3bindings!
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Riddell> still 95 rdepends on kdelibs4c2a
<JontheEchidna> 76 reverse-build-depends on kdelibs4-dev
<JontheEchidna> 118 for libqt3-mt-dev
<agateau> debfx: see bug #693316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693316 in Amarok "Amarok does not register with the menu" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693316
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, with kalcul you can also get rid of libeduclockwidget0
<Riddell> whatever that is
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libeduwidgetclock0 gone
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: libdebconf-kde source was recently renamed to debconf-kde source. The former needs source package removal and the latter needs source package promotion
<Riddell> I accepted debconf-kde this US morning
<rbelem> agateau, which widget should I use to insert the username and combobox inside the QListView?
<agateau> rbelem: it's a bit tricky, let me check
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: libdebconf-kde gone
<rbelem> agateau, thx :-)
<agateau> rbelem: KWidgetItemDelegate: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKWidgetItemDelegate.html
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: thanks
<debfx> agateau: is the libindicate patch still needed?
<agateau> debfx: I am waiting for confirmation that it can go
<rbelem> agateau, nice :-)
<rbelem> agateau, thx, i will take a look on that :-)
<agateau> rbelem: great
<debfx> Riddell: two more kde3 removal bugs for you: bug #701713 and #701718 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701713 in anymeal (Ubuntu) "Please remove anymeal source and binary package" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 701718 in maxemumtvguide (Ubuntu) "Please remove maxemumtvguide source and binary package from the archive" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701718
<Riddell> debfx: voila
<debfx> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> kde-icons-noia just recently got removed from debian too
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is that a hint that I should remove it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes please :)
<debfx> these are all the ubuntu-only kde3 packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553009/
<Riddell> done
<JontheEchidna> kyamo has a kde4 beta version that I am currently packaging
<JontheEchidna> its build system seems to have gotten worse despite moving away from GNU autohell
<Riddell> kdewebdev-kde3 exists because of quanta
<Riddell> but I think the rest can be removed, some already are
<JontheEchidna> kyamo switched to qmake, and instead of having a .desktop file in the source and not installing it, they don't have one at all now
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: quanta depends on all of those other ones though :(
<JontheEchidna> at some point I think we should just pull the plug on quanta-kde3 and let the kde3 remix packages take care of that
<debfx> Riddell: kinstaller can be removed
<Riddell> quanta seems to only depend on kdelibs, xlibs and kdewebdev3 bits
<Riddell> but maybe now is the time to remove it
<Riddell> what's the popcon score like?
<Riddell> how about this?
<Riddell> for asdf in datakiosk kautoclick kbib kinstaller kiso kleansweep klear kmhtconvert kmysqladmin koverartist; do lp-remove-package.py -u debfx -m "obsolete" ${asdf} -y; done
<JontheEchidna> sounds fine to me
<Riddell> debfx: ok with you?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, sounds good :)
<JontheEchidna> now we just have to wait for things to appear here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/universe.html#removedfromA
<JontheEchidna> gah, go ahead and remove kyamo. It's qmake buildsystem doesn't install anything
<JontheEchidna> anything with a build system that bad isn't fit for consumption
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<JontheEchidna> debfx: btw, how did you compile that list?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: using my own hackish python script that downloads and parses the Packages files from debian and ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> cool
<debfx> so I can loop through all packages and do checks like ", ".join(package.buildDeps()).find("kdelibs4-dev")!=-1 and not sid.package(package.name())
<JontheEchidna> I'd be interested to see a list for libqt3-mt-dev, so we can see what we're up against on that front
<debfx> JontheEchidna: Ubuntu-only packages?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah. it'd be easy enough to run reverse-build-depends on it ;-)
<debfx> ah right ^^
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kyamo gone
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Riddell> qt3 is still in main, pesky LSB :(
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553021/
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if blogging about how the so-called "Standard Base" for Linux depending on unsupported, deprecated software would motivate any change :P
<JontheEchidna> debfx: not that bad
<JontheEchidna> I want to check if any of them have Qt4 ports we might have missed
<JontheEchidna> bsc has one: http://www.beesoft.org/
<JontheEchidna> we should make a wiki
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-12
<Riddell> better to file needs-packaging bugs no?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably
<JontheEchidna> out of all of those, only bsc has a qt4 port. all but mandvd and qdvdauthor seem to be unmaintained, and the most recent releases of mandvd and qdvdauthor are still Qt3
<Riddell> I'd be tempted to remove them all then
<Riddell> with a needs packaging bug for bsc 4
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<Riddell> for asdf in bsc imgseek prokyon3 qamix qmidiarp qmidicontrol view3ds crossvc mandvd qdvdauthor; do lp-remove-package.py -u debfx -m "obsolete" ${asdf} -y; done
<Riddell> debfx: agreed?
<debfx> Riddell: yeah, go ahead
<Riddell> steveire: how do I extract the diff from this? http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/merge_requests/934
<debfx> agateau: I've pushed the sound menu patch to bzr
<debfx> Riddell: I don't think you can from the website
<debfx> in this case it's just one commit, so you can just get it from there: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/88dd7568fff419510a7c26ffb93d93cc276d7b3b.patch
<ScottK> Riddell: Please don't remove quanta.
<ScottK> It's still about the best Linux wyswig web page editor.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<apparle> hello guys, does kubuntu support bluetooth modem yet
<apparle> any command line way of connecting to net on via mobile via bluetooth
<apparle> come on guys there must some commandline method to setup a bluetooth modem
<debfx> Riddell: I missed a kde3 ubuntu-only package: kxmame
<steveire> Riddell: git show 88dd7568fff419510a7c26ffb93d93cc276d7b3b
<steveire> I don't know if you got it sorted already.
<shadeslayer> \
<shadeslayer> \o
<shadeslayer> meeting today ... 
<shadeslayer> 4 more hours ... hmm
<shadeslayer> where's _Groo_
<shadeslayer> and where are the KDE PIM packages
<shadeslayer> they released the tarballs
<Riddell> steveire: I mean how to get it without a git checkout
<Riddell> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/88dd7568fff419510a7c26ffb93d93cc276d7b3b.patch seems to be it
<steveire> Indeed.
 * steveire rebootin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the lack of groo is worrying
<jussi> but I thought it was a "world of groo"....
 * jussi gets coat, heads for door...
<Riddell> agateau: bug reports by microblogging! http://identi.ca/notice/61979592
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<yofel_> :D
<yofel_> o/
<shadeslayer> the link inside the dent is a 502 for me tho
<yofel> works fine here
<shadeslayer> lol .. now its 504 : 504 Gateway Time-out
 * shadeslayer tries with chromium
<shadeslayer> back to 502 
<yofel> ah wait, wrong link..
<yofel> 502
<shadeslayer> and 502 in chromium as well
<shadeslayer> god
<shadeslayer> GMail Spam Filter -> FAIL
<yofel> does anyone have any documentation on Kasten? From the okteta blog I got that it's a framework to build applications [END] :/
<shadeslayer> take a look at their ML perhaps?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: your network is failing :p
<nigelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/701527
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 701527 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Some Qt applications freezes Plasma-shell on start with plasma-widget-menubar enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> "libkasten: a framework for creating programs"
<shadeslayer> nigelb: *shrug* ... yofel's network fails too :P
<yofel> nigelb: the short link in the post, not the attachement
<nigelb> yofel: yeah, I clicke the short link
<nigelb> which took me to a is.gd page
<yofel> ...
<nigelb> which I clicked through to reach the bugs page
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://is.gd/kyYa4 << this one?
<shadeslayer> weirdness ....
<shadeslayer> yofel: were special because we work on neon
<yofel> :DE
<yofel> *:D
<shadeslayer> even the might intrawebs recognizes it 
<shadeslayer> *mighty
<shadeslayer> nigelb: nice post on twitter's new spine :D
<yofel> Riddell: here's what I have so far on the sdk side, kdevelop builds fine with it - I'm just not too happy with the kasten description, but haven't found much more yet http://paste.kde.org/2350/
<Riddell> yofel: I'd e-mail Frederick about the kasten description, but it's not a big issue
<nigelb> shadeslayer: ;)
<Riddell> yofel: I'd simplify the description for the libokteta.. libraries, they don't need to describe the whole of okteta the app
<Riddell> yofel: the libraries should have .symbol files
<Quintasan> The meetings in 2h and 5 minutes?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> Urgh, I still have responsibilties form kde-i18n-pl
<yofel> Riddell: ok, I'll try to add them
<Quintasan> >All 259 conversations in "Project Neon" are selected
<Quintasan> :/
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i unsubscribed from that ML
<shadeslayer> too many upload mails
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: subscribe back
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but whai
<shadeslayer> all i get are upload mails
<Quintasan> I'm not going to notify you about FTBFS in ur daily builds
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ill keep a check
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: they uploaded kdebindings
<shadeslayer> im going to set up imports after dinner
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: the split ones?
<yofel> shadeslayer: just filter out mails from archive@ubuntu.com - those are only the upload messages
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<Quintasan> oh god
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah .. will have to create a filter ...
<Quintasan> I'm so waiting for you to package this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude .. its going to be easier this way :P
<shadeslayer> or i hope
 * shadeslayer hopes it will be easier
<yofel> Quintasan: np, we'll take care of it if you set up sip daily builds :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<afiestas> right now in KDE 4.6 there is a new solild backend called "upnp" having it compiled without this kio: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kio-upnp-ms makes no sense
<afiestas> since the discover "storageaccess" can't be used
<afiestas> (so we should package it at least)
<Riddell> hmm, I thought we had packages of that somewhere
<JontheEchidna> is this that annoying thing that causes the device notifier to pop up every 5 minutes in school with people's windows shares?
<JontheEchidna> because I'd be in favor of not packaging that
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<afiestas> JontheEchidna: yes, it is
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: just disable it then? 
<shadeslayer> to show removable devices ... 
<afiestas> mmm maybe is a good thing to talk in #solid
<afiestas> because yes, device notifier "poping" every second is not cool xd
<shadeslayer> ok im off to dinner
<shadeslayer> cya in 30 mins :)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: already set to removable devices only
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ok thats annoying then
<JontheEchidna> afiestas: I think a good solution is to identify the upnp devices as nonremovable devices
<JontheEchidna> you can't really eject them anyways
<afiestas> that's true
<JontheEchidna> and since the default setting for the device notifier is to only show removable devices, that would solve the problem in most cases
<afiestas> anyway, we should create a kio-upnp packge, if not the feature is useless 
<Riddell> afiestas: we've discussed it before I'm sure, let me check the logs
<afiestas> Riddell: ervin is going to disable it (the backend) for 4.6
<afiestas> so, np
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: iirc what we packaged was libhupnp
<Riddell> yep, ulysses packaged hupnp
<Riddell> which had a bunch of upstream issues he had to get upstream to sort
<Riddell> and then I think he had problems with kio-upnp-ms http://pastebin.com/JE9mUK79
<JontheEchidna> ouch
<Riddell> afiestas: does it still make sense to have the kio slave?
<afiestas> not sure
<afiestas> but from what I can read on #solid
<afiestas> upnp support across kde should be delayed
<Quintasan> is hupnp that magic that uses qmake
<ulysses> Riddell: AFAIK the thread issue was solved by Tuomas (author of hupnp), but the developer of kio_upnp didn't reply me…
<ulysses> Quintasan: yes, that is it
<agateau> Riddell: this guy likes to make noise: he also privately emailed me and commented on my blog about his bug report
<afiestas> r1214021 <--disabling solid support for pnp
<Riddell> cheereo pnp, I still haven't worked out what you are
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I met Sam Spilsbury yesterday, he was name dropping you :)
<mgraesslin> Riddell: cool, how is he? I have not yet met him
<Riddell> he seems to be enthusiasticly working on compiz
<afiestas> mmm cryptsetup is not include by default
<mgraesslin> yeah I could not convince him to work on kwin yet ;-)
<afiestas> we should include it, or offer to install it when trying to mount a luks partition
<Riddell> afiestas: what is it?
<afiestas> is to be able to mount luks crypted disks
<Riddell> afiestas: it actually is on the CD, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<afiestas> I'm using 11.04
<Riddell> it's part of the d-i-requirements seed which says "These packages may be installed dynamically by d-i based on installation parameters. They should generally be made available on CDs."
<Riddell> it hasn't changed in 11.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110112/natty-desktop-i386.manifest
<Riddell> so in theory it gets installed if you set an encrypted partition at install time
<afiestas> could be possible to install it anyway?
<Riddell> I must admit I've never tried encrypted partitions for fear they might not work
<Riddell> afiestas: we could move it to the desktop seed yes, but does it have a GUI or is it only for people who know what they're doing?
<afiestas> Riddell: udisk uses it to mount crypted devices
<afiestas> and (dolphin && plasma) use solid which uses udisk
<afiestas> short answer: yes, a normal user can mount crypted devices using interfaces and kde is fully ready for it
<Riddell> afiestas: would they need it if they haven't set encrypted partitions at install time?
<afiestas> yes, as I just did
<Riddell> why was that?
<afiestas> because I needed to mount a usb-crypted device from ereslibre
<afiestas> what we don't have is an interface to create crypted usb devices
<afiestas> to do that the user will need to use the cli
<Riddell> well I don't know if we have a way to format usb devices in general
<Riddell> afiestas: ok, we should add it to the desktop seed then
<Riddell> afiestas: if you're interested in learning about that you can do it and propose a merge, or I can just do it
<afiestas> you can do it if you don't mind (I'm at work right now)
<Riddell> afiestas: added, thanks for making Kubuntu better :)
<shadeslayer> ok this is madness 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/hXFsH.png
<shadeslayer> ROFL
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: Quintasan yofel ScottK ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've no idea what that website is, it obviously isn't ready yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that message is hilarious tho :D
<Quintasan> What's so funny?
<Quintasan> Another crappy apt magic?
<shadeslayer> yep .. and it says that im not running ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: are you updating the metapackage? (I am coincidentally updating it)
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: more likely that is a semi-static page that hasn't been programmed yet
<Quintasan> Humm, if I want to be a kubuntu-dev I apply to our meeting or somewhere else?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: meeting ..
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: feeling prepared? I don't feel like adding agenda 1h before the meeting
<Quintasan> :D
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go ahead
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: idk .. i could apply ... but i just dont know ... :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: for kubuntu-dev you apply to the kubuntu-devs, but the meeting is probably fine
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you applied?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I did not, I'm deeply thinking
<shadeslayer> likewise
<Quintasan> I have no idea when the next meeting will be :P
<Riddell> agateau: /home/jr/src/appmenu-qt/appmenu-qt-0.1.0/src/qx11menubarimpl.cpp:24:36: fatal error: private/qmenubarimpl_p.h: No such file or directory                                            
<Quintasan> And adding agenda 1h before the meeting is, well urrr
<Riddell> Quintasan: agenda items can be added any time, often during the meeting
<Riddell> agateau: building against private headers?
<Quintasan> Oh well, I'll give it a shot
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we could have one after neon goes live
<Quintasan> It's more like: we should have at least ONE before neon goes live
<shadeslayer> well .. that too ...
<Quintasan> Developer sound less sophisticated that Master of the Universe but has more powers
<Quintasan> ;)
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Quintasan> than*
<shadeslayer> im still no MOTU
<shadeslayer> so iDunno ....
<Quintasan> You don't have to be a MOTU to apply for dev
<Quintasan> I did become a motu before archive reorg
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah... but still .. i have a bit of doubt ... so ill apply in the next one 
<Riddell> agateau: ok I copied the qmenubarimpl_p.h from file qt and it compiled
<Quintasan> Y U TIMEOUT WIKI?
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Riddell> agateau: but if this is using private interfaces, how do I know when it needs to be recompiled?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is it necessary for me to create something like MOTUApplication on Wiki or I can skip this?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes you should have a wiki page saying what you've done and what you expect to do and your strengths and weaknesses
 * Quintasan modifies his MOTU one
<Riddell> yes it'll be much the same as a MOTU application
 * shadeslayer pokes yofel with Quintasan's Stick
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I've set up two pages to track the kde3/qt3 packages: http://alioth.debian.org/~debfx-guest/qt3-deprecation.html and http://alioth.debian.org/~debfx-guest/kde3-deprecation.html
<JontheEchidna> debfx: neato
<CIA-39> [runtime] sitter * 1214035 * branches/KDE/4.6/kdebase/runtime/phonon/platform_kde/kiomediastream.cpp Do not set the reading bool to false on subsequent calls to enoughData
<CIA-39> [runtime] sitter * 1214036 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/runtime/phonon/platform_kde/kiomediastream.cpp forward port r1214035
<debfx> probably better to invert the "in debian" column
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you press the rebuild button on koffice? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice
<shadeslayer> dcmtk is published
<Quintasan> y u timeout on me wiki T_T
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: what is that apt stuff?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dcmtk
<phononlogger> proxy for apturl?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: magiK
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: dunno ... doesnt work either way
<phononlogger> it does with a youbuntoo browser
<phononlogger> wants to launch apt://
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: oi! who do i talk to inorder to work on phonon and webkit?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: that is most horribly broken
<shadeslayer> because it says that im not running you-boon-too
 * shadeslayer fixes kde-l10n-it
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: see qtwebkit mailing list
<shadeslayer> i did
<phononlogger> trever started some discussion on that foobar
<Quintasan> ....
<Quintasan> Dont tell me the wiki went down
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: i dont know his irc nick
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: tdfischer
<shadeslayer> thats why id like to help maintain phonon in webkit
<shadeslayer> ok
<phononlogger> if you mean trever that is
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: i now haz 2 masters :P
<phononlogger> dont be silly
<phononlogger> he is not even padawan yet
<shadeslayer> hehe:D
<Quintasan> Y U TIMEOUT WIKI
<phononlogger> he wants to learn the ways of the streamreader, yet the council did not even accept him as padawan
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFF
<phononlogger> this war is no place for younglings
<shadeslayer> where the heck is yofel
<shadeslayer> YOFEL!!!!
<shadeslayer> yofel: i broke your branches
<davmor2> shadeslayer: Hiding
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: He told us he will be back by the time the meeting begins.
<shadeslayer> ohk
<Quintasan> Oh k, can someone kill Wiki?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: #phonon went all sorts of quiet 
<shadeslayer> make some noise!!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the issue is that libdcmtk1-dev is in universe
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ill file a MIR then
<shadeslayer> or is it filed?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no go ahead
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<shadeslayer> also this : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61785581/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.kde-l10n-it_4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> i see the man page is build ... then why is it not getting installed?
<Quintasan> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MichalZajac/KubuntuDevApplication <--- this seems okay, I think you are going to grill the details out of me on the meeting
<shadeslayer> hmm ... wait ..
<Quintasan> :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: maybe list some of the packages you've made, updated, merged recently
<shadeslayer> awesome : http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#kubuntu : <<
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's an upstream bug
<Riddell> they know about it
<shadeslayer> ah ok 
<shadeslayer> will wait for next release then 
<shadeslayer> now for that MIR
<shadeslayer> Riddell: we just need the dev library? that way ill file a MIR just for that
<Riddell> yes libdcmtk1 and libdcmtk1-dev
<Riddell> but a MIR will always consider the whole source package
<shadeslayer> wait ... cant you have some parts of a package in universe and some in main?
<shadeslayer> we did that recently in the last release iirf
<shadeslayer> *iirc
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: the mir still is about the source package
<phononlogger> +is
<phononlogger> -is
<phononlogger> cant think straight
<shadeslayer> ah so they wont consider seprate libs...
 * shadeslayer notes that chromium has a mind of its own
<Riddell> they'll consider the whole thing, although sometimes they have banned certain parts from going into main like with xmlrpc-c
<Quintasan> phononlogger: ping
<phononlogger> incoming!
 * phononlogger tells Quintasan to take cover
<Quintasan> phononlogger: We don't have graphicssystem kcm in Ubuntu yet, do we?
<shadeslayer> kcm... in ubuntu? 0.o
<phononlogger> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> phononlogger: Strange, I have it ready to upload to REVU
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> let me do this after the meeting
<phononlogger> oh, right meeting
<phononlogger> take me down for a +1 on everything
<Quintasan> phononlogger: please review the agenda
<phononlogger> except peace with kio
<phononlogger> we are this close to winning the war
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: Quintasan applied for kubuntu-dev :P
<phononlogger> and except that
<Quintasan> hurrr
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> :D
<phononlogger> also that is kubuntu devel business not council anyway
<phononlogger> Quintasan: you must get minions
<Quintasan> phononlogger: lol I have two
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: who?
<Quintasan> no, three already
<phononlogger> moar!!!!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you, and yofel, and Groo volunteerd to work for me as part of Project Neon
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: errr.... im phononlogger's minion
<phononlogger> righto
<phononlogger> groo is no minion
<shadeslayer> so i dont count
<Quintasan> Since you work on Project Neon you are mine minion too.
<phononlogger> minions must be assigned by me and only me
<Quintasan> lolwut
<Quintasan> apachelogger--
<phononlogger> also I need clones of minions for the kio wars effort
<Riddell> kio wars?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: get rid of KIO i say 
<phononlogger> phonon is at war with KIO
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> This sound like Trouble
<shadeslayer> lawl
<shadeslayer> Trouble: ^^
<phononlogger> though we seem to have captured princess connection
<phononlogger> with a bit of luck we might end this dreadful waste of life soon
 * Quintasan this phononlogger got drunk yet again
<Quintasan> thinks*
<shadeslayer> drunk with phonon maddness :D
<phononlogger> to win a war, sober one must be
<shadeslayer> madness even
<phononlogger> in control of one's feelings one must be
<stalcup> where is the meeting going to be?
 * stalcup waves too
<Quintasan> stalcup: I get the idea it's going to be here
<stalcup> okiw Quintasan 
<Quintasan> That reminds me, I haven't seen Lex in a while
<agateau> Riddell: weird
<Quintasan> Is he on vacation or something?
<agateau> Riddell: the private file should be in the appmenu-qt tarball
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the last i heard of him, he was going to come back 
<shadeslayer> he did have some work ... and he said he will return soonish
<Riddell> agateau: qabstractmenubarimpl_p.h is there but qmenubarimpl_p.h is missing
<shadeslayer> and this was before UDS ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: oh, merges were quite a breeze with him here
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I got a few so called PROTIPS from him and I must say they were useful in merging
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: please to share :D
<agateau> Riddell: ok, let me check
<Quintasan> I hope ScottKshows up so I can annoy him a little bit with the python
<Quintasan> err sip I mean
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: like diff -Nru debian/ is acceptable too :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: at first I did it via debdiff and I went through immense numbers of lines of code before seeing the debian/ stuff :P
<agateau> Riddell: that's a stupid mistake from me: qmenubarimpl_p.h is not needed, you can remove the include
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<agateau> Riddell: I am going to release a new version
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: debian/rules was magic for me back then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: now I consider Python a magiK
<stalcup> evil magic
<Riddell> agateau: groovy
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/appmenu-qt
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * stalcup looks
<Riddell> agateau: am I right in thinking the logic now is this?  if no plugin available, qt shows menus as normal.  if plugin available qt loads the plugin, plugin checks for dbusmenu client and exports to dbusmenu client if available, else tells qt it isn't used and qt shows menus as normal
<agateau> Riddell: yes, that's it
<Riddell> agateau: clever
<agateau> Riddell: might be a good idea to add appmenu-qt as a dependency or suggest of plasma-widget-menubar
 * Quintasan noticed he didn't have to translate the "logic" to understand it as he did before
<agateau> got to go
<Quintasan> PROGRESS!!
<Riddell> agateau: yes i think plasma-widget-menubar should depend on it
 * stalcup ^5 Quintasan 
<Riddell> stalcup: is there a meeting now?
<Quintasan> stalcup: I hope it doesn't get to the point where I think entirely in English
<stalcup> yes, that wa the most available date
<stalcup> lol
<Riddell> neversfelde, phononlogger, JontheEchidna, rgreening, ScottK: council ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<neversfelde> pong
<Quintasan> Riddell: <phononlogger> take me down for a +1 on everything (execept for me joining kubuntu-dev)
<Quintasan> the () was added by me
<JontheEchidna> I make a motion to remove apachelogger from his throne :P
<Riddell> let's go into #ubuntu-meeting
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you put in Project Neon launch? :P
<Quintasan> yes
<shadeslayer> we are so dead ....
<Quintasan> I have a few minor questions to ask
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> everything depends on upstream KDE really
<rgreening> heya Riddell
<shadeslayer> rgreening #ubuntu-meeting
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna++
<Quintasan> ~karma JontheEchidna
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 13
<Quintasan> stalcup: ^^ there you go
<stalcup> haha
<shadeslayer> lawl
<maemologger> /me has cold hands
<shadeslayer> maemologger: fail irc client
<shadeslayer> Riddell: bug 702026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702026 in dcmtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dcmtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702026
<maemologger> It happens
<Quintasan> ~karma stalcup
<kubotu> stalcup has neutral karma
<Quintasan> stalcup++
<stalcup> ~karma vorian
<kubotu> karma for vorian: 5
<Quintasan> vorian++
<Quintasan> :P
<stalcup> haha
<neversfelde> stalcup looked after me when I first got in touch with becoming a ninja :)
<stalcup> yo, ninjas take care of their own
<stalcup> my pleasure to do so
<neversfelde> hehe
<Quintasan> stalcup: those shiruken's always caught my attention :P
<maemologger> This client is the suck
<Quintasan> maemologger: maemo--?
<maemologger> stalcup, what is your lp id?
<stalcup> eh Quintasan?
<stalcup> ~vorian
<maemologger> Ok
<Quintasan> stalcup: oh, I just remember you throwing commands around like shirukens :P
<maemologger> Check ur mail
<shadeslayer> maemologger: do we have pr0n?
<stalcup> what is shirukens?
<Quintasan> stalcup: You dont know? those little shiny metal stars that ninjas use :P
<stalcup> haha
<maemologger> No pron for rohan i am afraid
 * stalcup must be a teribble ninja then
<Quintasan> btw. what happened to #kubuntu-bunker?
<Quintasan> Did we abandon the bunker?
<stalcup> nooooooo!
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<stalcup> :(
<maemologger> Sorta
<stalcup> I can see why though
<JontheEchidna> once we switched to giving packageers access to ktown there really was no need for a secret IRC channel
<maemologger> We now make love in there
<stalcup> rofl
<maemologger> Also should the kio wars also come to kubuntu....
<JontheEchidna> since basically the only reason for the secret IRC channel was to give a secure place to place links to the embargoed tarballs
<Quintasan> >embargoed
<Quintasan> this sound like we were doing some shady deals in bunkerz
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> maemologger: omg you pulled me into phonon as well :P
 * shadeslayer looks at simpleplayer
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You are officialy in some deep sh..crap now :P
<maemologger> Yes
<maemologger> That is war
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: haha :D
<maemologger> Everyone gets pulled into
<shadeslayer> maemologger: ok im officially involved in your war now
<maemologger> Horrible
<Quintasan> maemologger: If I can have a pink unicorn launcher then count me in
<shadeslayer> i just have Quintasan's poking stick
<shadeslayer> maemologger: will that do ^^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it's an immensly powerful weapon that makes phononlogger do his work
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: seriously, just use it
<stalcup> someone needs hobbie's stick of doom
<Quintasan> it's super effective!
<stalcup> hobbsie too
<shadeslayer> stalcup: no need ... we have the KStickofDoom
<Quintasan> KBindingsOfDoom
<Quintasan> fix'd
<shadeslayer> lol ^^
<stalcup> ha
<shadeslayer> will work on one of them tomorrow 
<yuriy> maverick upgrade went smoothly this time
<stalcup> oh man
<stalcup> I put my membership thingy in the wrong spot
<shadeslayer> stalcup: hmm?
<stalcup> sorry, on the wiki page for the meeting
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kees says it was wishlist and untargeted so he didn't see it
<Riddell> I've changed that now
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I thought all MIRs were wishlist
<Riddell> also added a kubuntu tag so it appears in http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I think it's more than a wish that we'd like to get packages into main
<Riddell> sometimes it's quite important
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seen the dcmtk MIR?
<maemologger> Ill be going then o/
<shadeslayer> likewise here
<shadeslayer> cya guys :)
* stalcup changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE PIM 4.6 beta 4 to be packaged | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | congrats yofel on becoming a Kubuntu member!
<JontheEchidna> who is responsible for guidance-power-manager these days?
<shadeslayer> night all
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: nobody
<JontheEchidna> that brings me to what I wanted to discuss....
<JontheEchidna> maybe it's time to move it to the unmaintained/4/ directory, now that HAL itself is deprecated
<Riddell> yes that makes sense
<debfx> Riddell: could you sponsor the synaptiks upload: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/synaptiks_0.4.0-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<sheytan> Riddell hey ;)
<sheytan> Riddell how's the cd image page? :D
<Daskreech> ScottK: THanks for the Debian/install help. Turns out that dh_install was being called before the dirs were made. 
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1214070 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.cpp The Supported package tag can also report years, not just months, so support this as well.
 * phononlogger needs a script to make people kubuntu-members
<phononlogger> the launchpad is uber getting in one's way
<phononlogger> also it is not mobile proof
 * ScottK waves.
<ScottK> Sorry I missed the meeting.
<ScottK> Seems like a good result though.
<stalcup> 3
<droidslayer> Riddell: oh btw 
<droidslayer> I can do plasma mobile on a android device as a aktivity at conf.kde.in
<Riddell> droidslayer: you have it working?
<droidslayer> Instead of a full blown talk....what do you think?
<droidslayer> Nope...will work on it after getting a bigger sd card
<droidslayer> There's no need to register aktivities...
<neversfelde> tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<neversfelde> why oh why
<dpm> Riddell, I've just replied to someone who's interested in starting translating Ubuntu into Scottish Gaelic. Hopefully they'll have a new team soon :)
<Riddell> now there's a niche market
<stalcup> hey guys/gals what is the default password on a kubuntu live cd?
<phononlogger> ubuntu
<Riddell> stalcup: none
<Riddell> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/  new style <--
<stalcup> ah
<stalcup> always should assume the easiest option first
<phononlogger> oh, was it always none?
 * phononlogger seems to remember it being ubuntu at some point
<stalcup> I had do sudo gparted for it to work
<stalcup> w/o password
<Riddell> phononlogger: it was always none
<Riddell> what do I say to this? http://paste.kde.org/2375/
<stalcup> what is a woad?
<stalcup> road i take it
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Riddell> maybe it's related to a swan song
<stalcup> could be
<stalcup> do we want to update to 4.5.5 in lucid?
 * stalcup didn't think we were
<Riddell> no, it's too much work to support three distro versions at once with packages
<Riddell> unless they pay us money (which did happen with 4.5.3)
<Riddell> stalcup: although we should make language packs for 4.5.5 in maverick
<Riddell> (launchpad down)
<Riddell> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4374  Cloud Packaging, CD Download Page Bling, Texas Weather
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-13
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck you around these days?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I hope you don't want bread during your stay in Texas: http://i.imgur.com/tFFoN.jpg
<JontheEchidna> those southerners act like they've never seen snow. (and they probably haven't)
<jjesse> its funny have co-worker in atlanta and they have same problem
<jjesse> no milk either
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck just curious if you have had a chance to work any on kubuntu-docs
<markey> phononlogger: Riddell: please please push the libpulse fix to Maverick backports
<markey> as far as I know, it's a one-liner
<markey> and Amark 2.4 release is very soon. currently it crashes on exit every single time
<markey> Amarok*
<markey> it's super annoying
<debfx> JontheEchidna: kde-config-touchpad should stay in kubuntu-meta
<debfx> debian uses that package name for synaptiks
<smarter> hey
<phononlogger> markey: I handed it to a minion
<phononlogger> no clue what he is doing with it
<markey> phononlogger: I guess what he doing is: FAIL
<markey> could that be it?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<markey> maybe a soft pat (or hit) on the head might help? :)
<allee> last daily ISO (12-jan) can't install kubuntu.  Crash after leaving page that ask for username, password.  Known problem or should I collect debug data?
<phononlogger> if he were here...
<markey> cause this is major important
<markey> and easy to do
<shadeslayer> apparently ... xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is all sorts of b0rked
<phononlogger> markey: also you do not write about m
<phononlogger> e
 * phononlogger shall refuse talking with markey for a while
<markey> wut
<markey> why do I not write about you?
<markey> I write about you constantly
<phononlogger> in ze public of a blog!
<markey> ah
<shadeslayer> IRC doesnt count
<shadeslayer> :P
<markey> phononlogger: well, it's too early to tell what your career will be. CS student is cool, and the Kubuntu and Phonon stuff too
<phononlogger> would be to hard to start off with "while apachelogger, the love of my heart, is waging ware against the evil alliance of KIO..."
<markey> but you might and up as minion of Canonical
<markey> not sure that would be blog worthy ;)
<shadeslayer> essentially 
<markey> s/and/end
<phononlogger> at least there people would admit when they are secretly in lovez with me
<shadeslayer> anything containing the terms "phononlogger" are not worthy of markey's blog
<shadeslayer> :P
<phononlogger> like jr
<markey> JRT
<markey> phononlogger: become the Jim Beam of KDE
<markey> or so
<markey> become French!
<phononlogger> :O
<markey> that could be blog worthy
<phononlogger> svn revert markey
<phononlogger> he has gone mad
<phononlogger> oh dear
 * phononlogger also svn reverts all the shit he did yesterday
<markey> SVN is dead, Nietzsche said that!
<phononlogger> I single handedly threaded 5 or so classes at 4am :D :D :D
<phononlogger> just to see if that works
 * phononlogger is quite wicked
<phononlogger> but war is doin that to one
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> markey: you have a desire!
 * shadeslayer hugs markey
<shadeslayer> markey: dude ... im getting a spare micro sd card tomorrow ... and then ill be working over the weekend to get plasma mobile running on the desire ... i haz a ubuntu chroot for nexus one i can use :D
<shadeslayer> so boot ubuntu chroot -> install kubuntu-mobile -> launch plasma mobile
<shadeslayer> just need to make sure the chroot works
<markey> yeah I have Desire, but not much Desire to run Plasma on it :p
<markey> I'd rather have it not crashing
<markey> how would that work anyway, Plasma on Dalvik?
<shadeslayer> markey: your not running CM?
<markey> no, I am planning to run GingerVillain
<shadeslayer> markey: simply booting a chroot ontop of the linux kernel
<markey> problem is: I have a rather new phone, and I have already rooted and cracked it
<shadeslayer> they have a ubuntu chroot for the nexus one
<markey> but!
<markey> not I learned, it needs yet another crack
<markey> HTC added another security check
<markey> been on it for weeks, this is getting damn complicated
<shadeslayer> markey: Desire Z?
<markey> s/not/now
<markey> no, plain Desire, but they got some updates too
<shadeslayer> i just used unrevoked ... worked like a charm
<markey> PVT4
<markey> latest revision
<markey> yes
<markey> me too
<markey> but it has other security checks now
<markey> 2 more
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well i have CM ...
<shadeslayer> got rid of that sense shit
<markey> yes, so you have an older revision
<markey> got it?
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
<shadeslayer> essentially ... you still have the HTC ROM
<markey> you cannot install anything on it without cracking both checks
<markey> impossible
<shadeslayer> im sure someone at XDA will come up with something
<markey> I have it in S-OFF mode now, thanks to AlphaRev 1.8
<markey> but that's not enough
<shadeslayer> ah
 * shadeslayer is scared to do S-OFF
<shadeslayer> no reason to do it as wel
<shadeslayer> *well
<markey> well, I have no other options. and AlphaRev worked fine here
<markey> yep
<shadeslayer> im just waiting for the Gingerbread ROM from CM
<markey> should arrive in a few weeks
<markey> but!
<markey> GingerVillain is more or less CM
<markey> they are working together
<shadeslayer> never heard of GV
<shadeslayer> looking now
<shadeslayer> markey: GV looks like its flying on the desire
<shadeslayer> if only they would store my SMS's on the SD card
<shadeslayer> *then* id be happy and content
<markey> hm
<markey> yeah
<markey> hmm
<markey> wait
<markey> I hardly use SMS
<markey> it's what teenagers use
<shadeslayer> well ... im just out of my teens ... still *heavily* use SMS's tho
<shadeslayer> markey: one thing i do like about the HTC Software.... the keyboard
<shadeslayer> light years ahead of the android one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<markey> shadeslayer: I hate the virtual keyboard, I mistype constantly
<markey> especially in vertical mode
<markey> Gingerbread is said to have a better one
<markey> or use Swype
<shadeslayer> yeah ... but id still like to stick to the HTC keyboard
<shadeslayer> it suits me nicely
<jussi> Hrm, is there any way we can modify klipper to use the plasma theme instead of the system app theme? 
<Riddell> morning shadeslayer 
<Tm_T> jussi: by plasmafying it (as in, making that bit happening in plasma instead of in app called "klipper")
<shadeslayer> Riddell: want to do a KDE packaging dexter's lab?
<shadeslayer> or did you already submit that?
 * shadeslayer charted out some ideas for conf.kde.in during college
<shadeslayer> KDE packging Dexters lab and project neon dexters lab
<shadeslayer> *packaging
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I submitted one for .deb packaging
<Riddell> I still have no idea what dexters means
<Riddell> presumably some bit of Indian lingo
<Riddell> so, packaging, kdepim, amarok and kdevelop x 2 outstanding
<Riddell> kdepim was groo who's disappeared
<Riddell> yofel was doing kdevelop unstable, how's that doing yofel_ ?
<Riddell> amarok I don't remember
<agateau> Riddell: appmenu-qt 0.1.1 is out. It only fixes the FTBFS, so it's not really important to package it.
<Riddell> thanks agateau 
<Riddell> agateau: should this be announced to other distro packagers?
<agateau> Riddell: it still needs the Qt patch so I don't know if other distro will take it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok ... dexter's is basically a 2 hour long lab session ...
<shadeslayer> based on "Dexter's Lab"
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google Dexter's Lab
<kubotu> Results for Dexter's Lab: 1. Dexter's Laboratory | Free Games and Videos | Cartoon Network: http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tv_shows/dexter/index.html | 2. Dexter's Laboratory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter&apos;s_Laboratory | 3. Dexter's Laboratory (TV Series 1996–2003) - IMDb: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115157/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> interesting
<shadeslayer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dexter's_Laboratory << 
<shadeslayer> kubotu is broken
<shadeslayer> ill submit a Project Neon DL then
<Riddell> I'll come to that one :)
<shadeslayer> lemme pastebin a few ideas .. hold on
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys!
<jjesse> he lives
<DarkwingDuck> I *finally* have a working computer back
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse 
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I live and I am cramming Docs from today till sunday
<jjesse> wwahoo
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> How is everyone in KDE land?
<jjesse> kicking ass and taking name
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/2413/94935125/
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Who do I talk to in the KDE world to see who is putting together a booth for SCaLE in Los Angeles
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: people on US west coast at a guess
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck i expect to see lots of bzr commit messages then :)
<Riddell> in theory kde-promo list is used for events but it doesn't work very well since they're so locale specific
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: try blauzahl
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Roger
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm going to be there on a Ubuntu Front however, I would love to corrdenate my time a bit. :)
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: Yuppers! :)
<Riddell> debfx, neversfelde: who ended up doing amarok if anyone?
<debfx> Riddell: I did, packaging is in bzr but I forgot to upload it
<Riddell> debfx: great
<Riddell> debfx: did you do maverick backport?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: are you going to be around tonight?
<debfx> Riddell: the package works fine on maverick without changes
<debfx> I'm uploading it to ninjas now
<Riddell> uploading it to ninjas isn't ideal, that has 4.6 beta in it but it'll go into backports at release which doesn't
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> debfx: will you be around on saturday european evening to do the amarok release?
<Riddell> I'll be flying over the atlantic at the time
<Riddell> morning Quintasan 
<debfx> Riddell: yes, I can copy the package to the backports ppa when it's released
<Quintasan> Riddell: You're going to this conf.kde.in thingy?
<Riddell> debfx: well as I say it can't be copied, it'll need to be reuploaded
<Riddell> unless we clear out kubuntu-ninjas now
<Riddell> Quintasan: I hope to yes
<Riddell> debfx: and uploaded to natty and announced on website
<debfx> Riddell: source copy should be fine, no?
<Riddell> debfx: yes source copy is fine
<debfx> Riddell: I don't have access to the website
<Riddell> debfx: we can fix that :)
<Riddell> voila
<debfx> and I can't upload it to the main archive
<Riddell> debfx: if you give me a package, I'll sign the .dsc then you can upload when Nightrose says so
<afiestas__> have you discussed about use oxygen-gtk instead of QtCurve? 
<Riddell> afiestas__: yes, JontheEchidna has been doing that and recently set it to green on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo so in theory it's all done
<afiestas__> wow, nice :p
 * afiestas__ just got a thought from the sky, mozilla is doing Qt again because of Meego :D
<Riddell> afiestas__: that'll be only the 10th port of mozilla to Qt? :)
<Riddell> phononlogger: you want me to upload this vlc pulse patch to maverick?
<Riddell> phononlogger: does it have a bug report?
<afiestas__> http://paste.kde.org/2423/ <-- xD
<Quintasan> afiestas__: ITS TRUE!!!111!!11shiftone
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol .. i have android 2.3
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol and I have a locked bootloader
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: as ScottK would say .... You have a poor choice of hardware 
<Quintasan> s/poor/no/
<kubotu> Quintasan: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> s/you/me
<Quintasan> stupid kubotu
<Riddell> markey: what's the pulse patch you want applied?
<Riddell> is that the vlc one?
<shadeslayer> kdebindings time!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in neon?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> ill do one binding everyday from today
<Riddell> well we still need new sip for python do we not
<markey> Riddell: phononlogger would know, it's some bug in libpulse, crashes on exit in combination with Phonon-VLC
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you get stuck with that?
<markey> not sure what other side effects it has
 * shadeslayer looks at Quintasan
<shadeslayer> now where did i put that dep graph
<Riddell> markey: ok sounds like this one http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/0101-pulse-Disable-xlib-in-pulse.-libpulse-now-uses-xcb-o.patch
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i also managed to find a spare microsd card so i can work on plasma-mobile over the weekend
<Quintasan> Riddell: somehow, I was supposed to work on it today but my chemistry teacher suddenly decided to show up after she was absent for like 4 months
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that excuse is awesome :P
<Quintasan> And she claims I have one grade and it's the end of the semester :/
<markey> Riddell: that could be it. but I'm not fully sure, better to wait for phononlogger
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: No, seriously
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: right ;)
<shadeslayer> jk :P
<markey> Riddell: likely it's the right patch, I think
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I will post pics of my grades from chemistry if u want :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<Quintasan> There is only one B there and she is supposed to grade me for the whole semester of work
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> CM 7
<Quintasan> basing on grades :D
<shadeslayer> for my Desire
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> how did i ignore that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ask her to put B's everywhere 
<shadeslayer> or if she's extra nice ... A's
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's not only me :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: few people don't any grades at all :DDD
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> lol they have two tests tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: tests suck
<shadeslayer> they are overrated
<Quintasan> while I have a short one and I have to work on a topic and she will ask me some questions
<shadeslayer> dont prove anything
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh ill show you something
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vhdl_signed_adder.png << see that
<shadeslayer> thats a program for a adder in VHDL
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: the teach was absent from October I think :O
<shadeslayer> now .. i have to make a pacman game in that same language
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i bet phononlogger kidnapped her
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: ill be mad like after this semester
<debfx> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/amarok_2.4.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> *mad like you after
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: seen that link?
<shadeslayer> VHDL <3
<yofel> o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh hai
<yofel> Riddell: kdevelop is waiting for me to properly finish okteta stuff, otherwise finished
 * shadeslayer starts on kimono
<yofel> you're fast..
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah ...i originally started on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vhdl_signed_adder.png
<shadeslayer> then after 3 hours
<shadeslayer> i was at line 5
<yofel> make yourself some coffee, put in a dose of apachelogger and you should be fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: tried and failed
<yofel> which reminds me..
<yofel> phononlogger: to make you happy http://kyofel.wordpress.com/
<shadeslayer> i need ultra strong coffee with 5xp
<shadeslayer> 5x phononlogger
<shadeslayer> yofel: hey!
<shadeslayer> not fair
<yofel> :P
<shadeslayer> it was my idea
<shadeslayer> lol empty blogs++
<yofel> erm, I used kyofel as an alternate nick a while ago too...
<shadeslayer> but it was my idea to use in a blog! :P
<shadeslayer> atleast yours has a proper theme
<yofel> ok, I own you a beer :P
<shadeslayer> mine is just the default wp thingy
<yofel> *owe
<shadeslayer> aye
<Riddell> debfx: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/amarok_2.4.0-0ubuntu1.dsc  I need the .changes too
<shadeslayer> i found a potential minion today
<shadeslayer> in order to protect him from phononlogger he shall remain un-named
<shadeslayer> unfourtunately he's currently using youboontoo
<Riddell> debfx: got the .changes?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck you around?  was at lunch, i should be on around 8pm Eastern or later
<yofel> Riddell: ok, just to make sure I do this right: for the symbols files, run dpkg-gensymbols for every library and apply that patch to the new files? removing the -0ubuntu... part from the version
<Riddell> yofel: see http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<yofel> aah, thanks :)
<yofel> Riddell: this looks right? debian/libkastencontrollers4.symbols http://paste.ubuntu.com/553696/
<yofel> or should I have generated that against libkastencontrollers4.6.0 instead of 4
<Riddell> yofel: I don't think it matters
<Riddell> yofel: looks fine
<yofel> k, thanks
<Riddell> phononlogger: well I added that vlc patch to natty vlc but I still get a crash on quit from amarok
<Riddell> phononlogger: bug 702493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702493 in vlc (Ubuntu) "amarok crashes on quit when using vlc backend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702493
<debfx> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/amarok_2.4.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<phononlogger> yofel: you haz no entries :P
<phononlogger> Riddell: curious
<phononlogger> maybe someone messed with natty's PA
<Riddell> natty's PA is 0.9.22
<phononlogger> Riddell: doesnt crash on maverick 
<rickspencer3> Riddell, hey, are you at lunch?
<Riddell> rickspencer3: no I'm in my room
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: you poked yesterday?
<phononlogger> Riddell: let me have a look at the PA src real quick
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: something about war for sure
<Riddell> rickspencer3: need me?
<shadeslayer> yep
<phononlogger> oh righty
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: you need to go to thiago and sell him a patch
<phononlogger> for KIO
<shadeslayer> lawl
<rickspencer3> Riddell, well, jono and I are working on an application developer portal for Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: just mail it to him?
<rickspencer3> should we create a sister site for Kubuntu?
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: oh, I did not think of that
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: well, then mail him plz :P
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: im fighting kdebindings on this front
<rickspencer3> well, let me rephrase that, if Kubuntu team wants a kubuntu.developer.com, let me know
<shadeslayer> !!!
<phononlogger> ???
<Riddell> rickspencer3: I'm not sure, generally Kubuntu will just point people to the kde docs if they want to code programmes
<rickspencer3> Riddell, ok, that's fair
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: kdebindings!!!
<rickspencer3> the offer is open if Kubuntu wants to maintain such a page
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: I once had a binding to python, it broke
<shadeslayer> :P
 * phononlogger needs to rm -rf his user's tmp some time
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: lemme complete kross and then look at your phonon player and then i can send him the patch
<phononlogger> I have like 5 copies of qt src in there
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: i usally have all sorts of stuff
<shadeslayer> i rm -rf it every week
 * phononlogger fears he has important things in there
<phononlogger> for example my supreme phonon testing player ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer is all sorts of scared this sem
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: hold me
<phononlogger> no
 * yofel has his tmp as a symlink to /tmp which is a tmpfs - helps to keep things clean :P
<phononlogger> Riddell: if I am not mistaken the relevant changes to PA should be in .22
 * shadeslayer grabs phononlogger
<phononlogger> (in maverick they were only because of a monster stable-queue branch patch
<phononlogger> )
<phononlogger> Riddell: also is rdenis having a fight with you over where teh bug should belong?
<Riddell> I think he is :)
<phononlogger> Riddell: also are you sure it is the same crash?
<Riddell> phononlogger: I'm not sure, could be different for all I know
<phononlogger> Riddell: well, if you could get a backtrace :)
<phononlogger> also, apparently phonon-gstreamer git is again broken with dragon :P
<Riddell> phononlogger: http://paste.kde.org/2438/
<phononlogger> that is the crash alright
<phononlogger> Riddell: are you sure the patch was applied and you have everything upgraded to your patched version? :P
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> well now I did dpkg --install *deb  for all the vlc bits
<Riddell> (again) 
<Riddell> and now it doesn't crash
<phononlogger> see :P
<Riddell> you were right after all
<phononlogger> now it can go SRU?
<phononlogger> btw
<phononlogger> I think your report is a dup
<phononlogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon-backend-vlc/+bug/668671
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 668671 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Amarok crashes with phonon-vlc backend " [Undecided,New]
<phononlogger> probably should merge those two
<neversfelde> should we activate message indicator support for choqok by default?
<debfx> Riddell: have you got the link to the amarok changes file?
<phononlogger> markey: faithless
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you get confirmation that your talk was submitted?
<markey> debfx: http://gitweb.kde.org/amarok.git/blob/HEAD:/ChangeLog
<yofel> Riddell: now with symbols http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/sdk.diff
<phononlogger> markey: http://paste.kde.org/2440/
<phononlogger> get that when adding an sftp stream url
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nvm
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes but see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262884
<ubottu> KDE bug 262884 in general "No way to turn off systray icon" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, I planned to talk to mtux about it, but I didn't see him the last days on irc or somewhere else
<shadeslayer> !find  falcon/engine.h
<ubottu> File falcon/engine.h found in falconpl-dev
<neversfelde> k, I will ask upstream about turning on this feature by default, they are planning to release choqok 1.0 stable with KDE 4.6. I they are fine with it, we should activate it.
 * shadeslayer pokes apa
 * shadeslayer pokes phononlogger
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/2149837
 * Riddell grabs kdevelop 1.1.2
<Riddell> phononlogger: this rdenis chap sounds like he knows what he's talking about on bug 668671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 668671 in phonon-backend-vlc (Ubuntu) "Amarok crashes with phonon-vlc backend " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668671
<Riddell> phononlogger: but I attached the debdiff anyway and told bdrung to upload it when he does his next vlc maverick upload
<phononlogger> Riddell: yes he is right
<phononlogger> just mentioned this in #phonon
<phononlogger> we had the --no-xlib thing for a bit, but markey complained about issues
<phononlogger> we'll try again for 4.5
<phononlogger> or rather, phonon-vlc 0.4
<phononlogger> Riddell: currently the PA change is sufficient enough though
<Riddell> thanks phononlogger 
<sheytan> phononlogger hey
<phononlogger> yo sheytan
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<sheytan> phononlogger please tell me. In natty we will have to install video and audio codecs depending on app open or will it be the same, just one window to install them all
<sheytan> ?
<sheytan> Riddell hey, i need to fixt the graphics ;)
<phononlogger> sheytan: as in my blog post
<Riddell> sheytan: what graphics?
<sheytan> phononlogger i think, the old way was better :)
<sheytan> phononlogger but installer will still offer the closed source stuff?
<phononlogger> no it wasnt :P
<sheytan> Riddell on the cd image page
<markey> phononlogger: Sentynel from #amarok came up with a one-liner patch that apparently fixes the libpulse crashing
<phononlogger> sheytan: yes
<sheytan> it doesn't look like i want it to
<sheytan> phononlogger well, we will see :D
<sheytan> phononlogger does the latest build have that stuff from your screencast?
<phononlogger> sheytan: gstreamer only has like 5 packages that contained closed soure stuff
<Riddell> sheytan: we can change the .css but the html is pretty much fixed, so that's the limitation
<phononlogger> and I think mp3 already drags in 2 of them, mov the other 3 or so
<phononlogger> sheytan: no
<phononlogger> only going to release next week
<phononlogger> that said
<phononlogger> we need to makre sure our kpk is new enough 
<sheytan> phononlogger sure, i'll try :)
<phononlogger> we pushed some UI improvements that were not present in the version of 10.10
<sheytan> phononlogger screenshot? :D
<phononlogger> sheytan: as in the screencast
<phononlogger> though I think the newest kpk (aka apper) has some regression
<phononlogger> the dialog should offer app specific branding like app icon and whatnot
<phononlogger> which it did not when I tried with apper
<sheytan> Riddell the separator between dark and light background doesn't mach :)
<sheytan> pleae, fix
<phononlogger> then again the thing is a bit b0rked with apper ^^
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: Muon (the package manager) doesn't have an icon in Kickoff, is ot only for me?
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: fixed in svn
<JontheEchidna> somehow my add_subdirectory(icons) got undone :s
<sheytan> phononlogger looks like my name for Kpk is already there :D
<sheytan> good :D
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: faulty software.... :P
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: I'm planning on a 1.1.0 release this sunday, so the fix should appear then
<Riddell> sheytan: that sounds like something that can be done in the CSS
 * phononlogger is totally looking forward to phonon 4.4.4
<sheytan> Riddell yep :)
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: perfect
<sheytan> oh, wait, we have to fix it, right? :D
<sheytan> phononlogger do you share somwhere a source file of the screencast?
<sheytan> blip sucks
<phononlogger> you can get the source from blip
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awake?
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> fixing kdebindings tho :P
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214274 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (muon/MainWindow.cpp updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp) Since the worker now does a few seconds worth of preparation before asking for a password, use a busy cursor to indicate that we are in fact working and not just hung.
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: it does not pick up falcondl-dev
<phononlogger> maybe the finder is broken
<shadeslayer> ah maybe 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should I buy a flight to India?
<shadeslayer> no wait
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> Riddell: YES!
<phononlogger> sheytan: http://blip.tv/file/get/Apachelogger-PhononGStreamerCodecInstallation610.avi
<phononlogger> you can also haz a couple of gib large mkv :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: get your visa?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553775 << something is wrong there
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: halp
<phononlogger> maybe it does not set the library and include_Dirs :P
<phononlogger> but sets other vars
<phononlogger> take a look at the findfalcon in cmake/
<phononlogger> usually the comment header tells you what vars will be set
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553776
<shadeslayer> ah yess
<shadeslayer> need to replace with FALCON_FOUND
<sheytan> phononlogger i think it should say "install codec" instead of "search" :)
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: also, its making falconpl a optional dep
<shadeslayer> whereas afaik it was a required dep earlier
<phononlogger> sheytan: that is in kpk
<sheytan> phononlogger search may also mean, it can take a search, but it doesn't have to find anything
<sheytan> phononlogger should i poke dantti then?
<phononlogger> sheytan: it does not have to find anything
<phononlogger> if the codec is not supported it will not find anything
<sheytan> phononlogger ok, but in this case, "search" isn't the right word :D
<phononlogger> well
<phononlogger> talk to dantti
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> omg
<phononlogger> that is all handled by kpk
<phononlogger> phonon-gstreamer just shouts out that it requires a codec
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/553779
<sheytan> phononlogger but this dialog is made by you, or not?
<phononlogger> sheytan: nice
<shadeslayer> now to figure out how to make it a required dep
<phononlogger> sheytan: no
<phononlogger> all kpk
<phononlogger> sheytan: why required?
<shadeslayer> dude
<phononlogger> IMHO none of them should be required
<kshadeslayer> ok
<phononlogger> at all
<sheytan> phononlogger well, i might not cache dantti. Please tell him :)
 * phononlogger never catches anyone
<phononlogger> also I am busy with the phonon release preps
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: so all of them are optional .. as seen by CMake output?
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: yes
<phononlogger> is that a problem?
<kshadeslayer> no im just confirming
<phononlogger> you might want only falcon
<phononlogger> or only pyth0rn
<phononlogger> or only ruby
<phononlogger> completely up to the user/distro
<kshadeslayer> ok
<kshadeslayer> now to think of a git commit message
<phononlogger> fix0r
<kshadeslayer> lol
<phononlogger> fix0r with grettings from phononlogger, if you want more fix0rs join his war efforts in #phonon
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: also jut to make this clear, I am claiming copyright on this as I came up with the concept for the fix :P
<kshadeslayer> ofcourse
<kshadeslayer> all yours
<kshadeslayer> lemme write it in the commit message
<kshadeslayer> was a awesome learning experience tho
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/630865
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 630865 in phonon (Ubuntu) "unable to install new version of `/usr/include/phonon/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput'" [Undecided,New]
<phononlogger> you downstream have broken packageeees
<kshadeslayer> omg
<kshadeslayer> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<highvoltage> how rude.
<phononlogger> totally
<kshadeslayer> http://commits.kde.org/058ca971/14ca705701f4720b03bd2cf18b2e1b72b566981a
<phononlogger> reminds me on jajabings :D
<phononlogger> yayz
<phononlogger> I haz famous
<phononlogger> thanks kshadeslayer
<phononlogger> I shall make you padawan first thing when I am sober
<kshadeslayer> no .. thank you 
<phononlogger> sometime 2018
<ulysses> phononlogger: you're drunk again?
<kshadeslayer> lol
<kshadeslayer> ulysses: when is he not drunk
<phononlogger> dudes
<kshadeslayer> :P
<phononlogger> I was sober all day yesterday
<kshadeslayer> oh
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: what happened?
<phononlogger> and worked until 5:30 or so on kio streaming shit
<ulysses> I guess there's no alcohol in the jail:P
<phononlogger> with the conclusion that the war is not winable but only a bogus peace situation can be reached
<phononlogger> and I will only accept this because it gives me the time I need to gather more troops and take down the kio alliance
<phononlogger> phonon shall free the galaxy from slavery!
<phononlogger> sometimes one could think KIO is only driven by slaves
<phononlogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/+bug/529503
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 529503 in phonon (Ubuntu) "Amarok skip tracks in playlist" [Undecided,New]
<phononlogger> should that not be fix0red with kubuntu-restricted-foobar?
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: line 24 http://paste.ubuntu.com/553780/
<phononlogger> wrong name
<phononlogger> the findfalcon is called findfalcon
<phononlogger> IIRC
<phononlogger> so you need to find_package without the pl suffix
<kshadeslayer> same thing
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: ^^
<phononlogger> dude
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: uncomment the cmakemodulepath thing in the main cmakelists
<phononlogger> or it wont find the finder
<phononlogger> in fact
<phononlogger> you could trim that a bit
<phononlogger> the last path seems rather useless
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: the if(FALCON_COMPILED) part?
<phononlogger> the main cmakelists
<phononlogger> ...
<kshadeslayer> ah ok
<phononlogger> oh
<phononlogger> it is thursday again
<phononlogger> time for random befriending on facebook
<kshadeslayer> its friday!
 * kshadeslayer is still trying to figure out stuff
<phononlogger> sheytan: btw, when will you make nuno a kubuntu user?
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: you are in the future again
<phononlogger> you are all weird
<sheytan> phononlogger why me? :D
<phononlogger> did I not assign you that task?
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: http://paste.kde.org/2448/
 * phononlogger assigns that task to sheytan
 * phononlogger also appoints sheytan artwork dude of kubuntu
<sheytan> phononlogger this might be hard :D
<phononlogger> you may print that on business cards
<sheytan> "kubuntu artwork dude" sounds proud :D
<kshadeslayer> please make beautiful buisness kards :D
<kshadeslayer> using projects.kde.org and other themes
<phononlogger> general of phonon is supreme at any rate
<phononlogger> which is why everyone should aspire to becoming that
<phononlogger> kshadeslayer: live.gnome.org?
<kshadeslayer> whut
<phononlogger> oh, btw, it turned out that my fedora was not fedora but ubuntu and then it turned out that it was not ubuntu but kubuntu
<phononlogger> people always trick me into installing distros I do not want
<phononlogger> earlier today I used the suse
<kshadeslayer> poor phononlogger
<phononlogger> phonon crashed
<phononlogger> and I went "WAAAAAHAH?"
<phononlogger> soon after that I used centos
<phononlogger> which had KDE 3
<phononlogger> and artsd crashed
<phononlogger> and I went -.-
<phononlogger> Quintasan: ping
<Mamarok> I seem not to be able to install the kdevelop beta package
<kshadeslayer> Mamarok: log?
<Mamarok> just a moment, I am updating other stuff currently, will tell you in a few minutes
<kshadeslayer> sure ...
 * kshadeslayer gives bindings another go
<sheytan> phononlogger take a look http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/2421/amarok.png
<phononlogger> is it pron?
<phononlogger> oh
<phononlogger> stinky amarok
<phononlogger> sheytan: make it phonon and I shall kizz you
<sheytan> phononlogger "p0rn is good for you. Did you know that? " from beavis and butthead ;d
<phononlogger> never watched that
<phononlogger> markey: ping
<sheytan> phononlogger best cartoon ever
<sheytan> try :D
<phononlogger> I did
<phononlogger> didnt find it watchable
<sheytan> phononlogger really? You didn't like it?
<phononlogger> no, I have taste :P
<sheytan> ;(
<phononlogger> yofel: you still haz no blog entries ...
<yofel> let me finish kdevelop, then give me a year to figure out what to write
<phononlogger> my
<phononlogger> yofel: write about neon :P
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: night
<phononlogger> nini kshadeslayer
<kshadeslayer> :D
<phononlogger> yofel: general concept
<kshadeslayer> phononlogger: bindings is still not fixed
<phononlogger> how it works
<phononlogger> tech blah blah
<phononlogger> that is great prep for launch IMHO
<kshadeslayer> will have a looksie tomorrow
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan: DAMN YOU
<phononlogger> yofel: also you need ot get yor blog on planet youbuntoo
<kshadeslayer> :3
<phononlogger> now that you are member :D
<yofel> hm, that too..
<yofel> nini sheytan
<yofel> ..
<yofel> nini kshadeslayer
<phononlogger> oh noes
<phononlogger> Nicke: I just remembered that I still do not have an image on planet kde :D
<phononlogger> eh
<phononlogger> Nightrose: ^
<phononlogger> Nicke: sry
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: around?
<sheytan> phononlogger http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/1571/phonon.png
<phononlogger> luv it
<sheytan> going to sleep
<sheytan> bye all :)
<afiestas> agateau: if I "instance" menubar plasmoid, what do I have to do to make it work withotu having to restart the session?
<afiestas> (I'm using 11.04)
<phononlogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Etuo_Fk0GJk
<phononlogger> that makes me think that Riddell does not speak proper scottish
<afiestas> global dbusmenuqt is not working on 11.04 (or I don't know how to make it work), should I report a bug?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-14
<Mamarok> OK, that is lasting since several weeks now: I can't upgrade kdevelop to 4.1.80 due to missing libraries:
<Mamarok> kdevelop : Depends: kdevplatform3-libs (>= 1.1.80) but it is not going to be installed
<Mamarok> currently there is only kdevplatform2-libs
<Mamarok> amd64 system on Maverick
<Riddell> phononlogger: I went to a private school, my parents paid a lot of money to ensure I don't have a working class accent
<yofel> Mamarok: you do have the beta ppa enabled?
<Riddell> afiestas: it's waiting on appmenu-qt getting a new review
<Riddell> afiestas: it's a plugin system now to stop duplication of the library within qt
<afiestas> Riddell: so everybody will be able to use it instead of wait until 4.8 ?
<Riddell> Mamarok: what happens if you apt-get install kdevplatform3-libs ?
<Riddell> afiestas: it still needs qt to be patched, but the patch is now much smaller and it's the next step in getting the patch upstream
<afiestas> nice, good work :D
<afiestas> one more question, how can I remove the dpkg cache?
<afiestas> I'm running short of hd :/
<yofel> sudo apt-get clean
<Mamarok> Riddell: that worked :) But it should be the other way round, no?
<Riddell> afiestas: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Riddell> Mamarok: yes it should, I wish I knew why
<afiestas> mmm there is something to install all KDE -dev dependencies?
<Riddell> how would you define all KDE -dev dependencies?
<Riddell> apt-get build-dep kdeplasma-addons   might be a good way
<Riddell> hmm, no sign of groo
<Riddell> guess I should start packaging kdepim
<afiestas> Riddell: all the -dev libs needed by kdebase, kdepim etc
<Riddell> afiestas: apt-get build-dep kdebase/pim
<afiestas> well, kdebase is the hard one specially the:Compositing support  <http://www.x.org/>
<Riddell> then you mean kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> you can just  apt-get install kdebase-workspace-dev
<Riddell> (annoyingly the kdebase of upstream isn't the kdebase given to distros)
<afiestas> why is that?
<afiestas> do you mean that we work just with "kdebase" while distros has kdebase-workspace/runtime/apps ?
<Riddell> right
<afiestas> *distros have
<Riddell> which is confusing
<afiestas> well, for 4.7 that should be fixed since the repos will be splitted when moving to git
<Riddell> that would be good
<afiestas> going to sleep now (kdesrc will be working all night)
<afiestas> good night
<afiestas> and thanks :p
 * yofel is off to bed too
<yofel> Riddell: leave me your comments for tomorrow http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/sdk_diff.txt
<Riddell> oh sorry yofel should have done that earlier.  I'll get to it
<yofel> Riddell: in case you want to try it https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/staging/+packages
<yofel> good night
<phononlogger> Riddell: that is nice
<phononlogger> Riddell: though quite frankly I like that accent :)
 * phononlogger likes accents in general though
<phononlogger> as I do like diversity
 * phononlogger snuggles with the Riddell
<Riddell> mmm, snuggles
<phononlogger> Riddell: how is dallas?
<Riddell> cold
<Riddell> I've heardly been out the hotel
<Riddell> it's another of these stupidly large US cities where you can't go anywhere without a car
<phononlogger> *nod*
<claydoh> there are almost no large us cities where you don't need one
 * phononlogger adores public transport
<claydoh> of course most of us don't live in big cities
<phononlogger> though Graz, where I live, is like the second largest city in Austria, but only because it is rather large in terms of area, so it tends to be pretty unfortunate if you are living rather far away from the city center
<phononlogger> so I would say public transportation here is a bit crapy
<claydoh> I must admit tho that my small city/ area has an Ok bus system fro the size of the area
<Riddell> I think in Europe it works the other way, the larger the city the more difficult it is to use a car
<phononlogger> takes me around 10 minutes to the next bus stop and then around 20 to get to the city center
<phononlogger> Riddell: most definitely
 * phononlogger has yet to see a european city where that does not apply :D
<claydoh> we just spread out too much, even in rural areas people live away from the city or town
<claydoh> I can actually walk from my town to the other end of the city next door in prob less tha 2 hours
<claydoh> tho there is nothing interesting at that end :)
 * phononlogger tends to walk about that amount of time when he is drunk in the middle of night getting kicked out of a pub ;)
<claydoh> hah
<claydoh> if I have a row with my wife, it is 1 hour 15 min walk home
<claydoh> from work
<claydoh> our busses don't run after 1700 iirc
<Riddell> sounds like a cycleable distance
<phononlogger> :O 1700
<Riddell> no busses in the evening?  that's crazy
<claydoh> it is, actually, though for me it is too  much uphil going to work, and I anm a fat guy
<phononlogger> tram runs until midnight, busses run unti 2:30 or so and tram starts again at 4:30
<claydoh> Riddell: rather small population, the whole area (1 city, 4 small towns) is less than 45000
<Riddell> our tram is open 24 hours, trouble is the tram line is only 500 metres long
<phononlogger> oy vey
<claydoh> and even thou it is an older area for the us, very little in the way of rail
<phononlogger> Riddell: does that thing actually have much point?
<phononlogger> claydoh: that is way too funny, you consider 45000 small :D
<Riddell> phononlogger: useful way to get rid of half a billion pounds?
<phononlogger> that is 200k more than Graz and half the sinhabitatns of vienna
<phononlogger> Riddell: yeah, if one needs to get rid of it ... like if it is drug money or something?
<claydoh> phononlogger: for the us it is, and my numbers are just guesses my little town has 5000
<claydoh> and includes a good sized raduis
<phononlogger> that is still more than where I grew up ... ~1200 :D
<claydoh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangor,_Maine
<claydoh> and I live here
<phononlogger> actually I think that went up by 1k or so within the past couple of years
<phononlogger> in Austria there are a lot of people moving from larger cities to the country side
<claydoh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewer,_Maine boy did I get the population wrong
 * phononlogger cannot reproduce that desire though
<phononlogger> lol
<phononlogger> claydoh: well, 2000 is way old
<claydoh> phononlogger: 45000 not 450000 :)
 * phononlogger is all drunk
<phononlogger> and I just took my last sip of wine
<claydoh> graz is a huge city 
<claydoh> to me
 * phononlogger finds it small
<Riddell> claydoh: country bumpkin  :)
<phononlogger> I am always surprised in how many people I run into
<claydoh> Riddell: you  bet :)
 * Riddell imagines claydoh chewing on a straw of hay
<claydoh> naw, i am  NOT a redneck :)
<claydoh> well maybe I could be
<phononlogger> which reminds me of the dude in flordia
<Riddell> "I've got a 55 and a 64"
 * phononlogger was feeling most uncomfortable not understanding a word of what he was talking about :D
<Riddell> "Always got a beer in my hand"  I felt like pointing out that in civilised societies Bud Light is not considered to be beer
<Riddell> but that might have been snobby :)
<claydoh> lol
<phononlogger> possibly ^^
<claydoh> I hate beer, but even so bud light is silly
<claydoh> tho they can have funny commercials at times
<afiestas> phononlogger: <video> html5 tag should work on 11.04 ?
<afiestas> rekonq + phonon-gstreamer
<phononlogger> possibly
<phononlogger> it technically should, as originally the phonon support was implemented wiht phonon-gstremer in mind
<phononlogger> havent tried it though
<cmagina> Riddell: ppa:craig.magina/ppa 
<Riddell> works for me, testing http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/html5.html
<phononlogger> (form my perspective the phonon API needs major improvements to actually enable qtwebkit's use case though)
<phononlogger> so if it works in 11.04 it will work awesomely in 11.10 ;)
<phononlogger> or so I hope ;)
<afiestas> http://www.afiestas.org/ <--odd only works with the first video
 * phononlogger does the backend switching dance
<phononlogger> oh
<phononlogger> Riddell: either my vlc got changed or that patch is insufficient on maverick
<phononlogger> just crashed
<phononlogger> regarding PA/vlc crash on exit
<Riddell> afiestas: I agree, different formats?
<phononlogger> afiestas: you mean starting them after each other?
<phononlogger> works on 10.10
<phononlogger> so either pgst 4.4.4 fixes this or 11.04 has a bug there
<phononlogger> volume change does not seem to work though
<Riddell> sometimes the second video loads and sometimes not
<Riddell> breakage in qtwebkit maybe?
 * phononlogger reloads
<phononlogger> Riddell: entirely possible
<afiestas> same format (recordmydesktop)
<phononlogger> they have to pull all sorts of crappy tricks
<phononlogger> as they are in a qgraphicsscene
<phononlogger> but phonon does not yet provide a qgraphicsitem
<phononlogger> very sick code actually
<Riddell> and this is using libqtmultimediakit1 not phonon remember
<phononlogger> ohhhhhhh
<Riddell> so no blaming phononlogger allowed :)
<phononlogger> Riddell: well, then build with phonon :P
<Riddell> I don't think it can be any more
<phononlogger> shadeslayer is working on phonon in qtwebkit now
<phononlogger> Riddell: the code for phonon has not been removed I understand
<phononlogger> also I have learned that they will use gsteramer directly
<phononlogger> probably they have realized that qtmm is utter crap and broken by design
<afiestas> lol
<afiestas> this phonon/qtmm history is good enough to create a telenovela 
<afiestas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telenovela <--
<afiestas> xd
<phononlogger> well
<phononlogger> not my fault that brisbane takes old shitty code and tries to sell it as new shitty code
<phononlogger> afiestas: you better dont get j-b started on qtmm though
<afiestas> xDD
<phononlogger> he might rant for a day and a half about in how many ways it is broken
<afiestas> also, would be possible to create a package for QtGst ?
<afiestas> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/gstreamer/qt-gstreamer/commit/ <-- first release
<afiestas> the final release should be within a week, so should be safe enough
<Riddell> because we need another multimedia framework :)
<afiestas> Riddell: it is a binding not a multimedia framework
<afiestas> Kubuntu is already using Gst as MM framework so... :p
<Riddell> because we need another multimedia API :)
<afiestas> well, yes we do
<Riddell> afiestas: first step is to file a needs-packaging bug
<afiestas> after a long thread in kde-multimedia seems that the general idea is: 1-Phonon for normal apps 2-QtGst for apps that need a full multimedia framework
<afiestas> ooks
<maco> oh well thats lovely. maverick boots to a black screen on my mom's computer
<maco> i hear the kde startup sound
<maco> (intel 865)
 * maco tries an ubuntu cd
<maco> same. *sigh* 
<Riddell> release party! http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4376
<afiestas> Riddell: I'm surfing in circles 
<afiestas> I went to launchpad, click on "Report a bug"
<afiestas> that redirected me to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs 
<maco> afiestas: go to the source package you want to report on
<maco> oh wait nvm
<afiestas> which  by clicking on a link move me to: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<afiestas> I want a "needs-packaging" bug
<afiestas> what is the package for that?
<maco> yeah...doesnt the wiki give the how-to-avoid-redirect string?
<maco> i think its ?no-redirect or something
<afiestas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect oh :p
<afiestas> thanks
<afiestas> phononlogger: did you take a look at why k3b (and for what) is using qtmm ?
<maco> hrmph. at least kubuntu gets to the "start or install" screen. ubuntu just falls over
<afiestas> maco: try alt+shift+F12
<afiestas> (disable composite) once you're in your black-kde desktop
<phononlogger> afiestas: nope
<afiestas> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/702706 is that good enough? Or I should add more information?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702706 in Ubuntu "QtGstreamer should be packaged" [Undecided,New]
<phononlogger> busy with 4.4.4
<phononlogger> and blogging
<maco> hrmm it didnt even ask "start or install" this time
<Riddell> afiestas: I added the needs-packaging tag (also a kubuntu tag so we don't forget about it)
<Riddell> thanks
<jjesse> hrmm interesting on my netbook running Natty i have no problems with rekonq but on my natty vm rekonq
<maco> afiestas: oh wait i probably just wasnt watching and it counted down... the speakers are too shot to hear the login sound if im more than 60cm away
<maco> afiestas: alt+shift+f12 did nothing. im trying to make an xorg.conf
<afiestas> maco: try by adding: export KWIN_COMPOSE=N in your bashrc
<maco> got it!
<maco> refresh rate was wrong
<maco> i hit alt+f2 and blind-typed "xrandr --rate 60"
<maco> it was trying to use 85
<Riddell> jjesse: ...?
<jjesse> Riddell:  on my netbook running natty i have no problems opening rekonq but on my vm every time i try to open it rekonq crashes
<apparle> hello guys, how to change the user agent of rekonq
<steveire> Looks like I've an issue with launchinh kontact after upgrading my 10.04 box: $ kontact
<steveire> kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<steveire> Can I resolve that with a reinstall of some package?
<yofel> steveire: is libkontactinterface4 even installed?
<steveire> I don't know.
<yofel> steveire: what does 'apt-cache policy libkontactinterface4' tell you as installed version?
<steveire> Installed: (none)
<steveire> And actually I think I remember it getting removed when I upgraded.
<yofel> install it
<steveire> Which package should I file a bug against?
<yofel> actually, what version of kdepim do you use?
<steveire> This is 4.4.8
<steveire> Actaully I think this is a ppa issue. It installed libkontactinterfaces and libakonadi-contact from a ppa I think
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/316482/
<yofel> [REMOVE, NOT USED] libkontactinterface4
<yofel> that doesn't sound right...
<shadeslayer> that sounds horrible
<shadeslayer> steveire: what do you use to upgrade?
<steveire> aptitude 
<steveire> dist-upgrdae I think
<steveire> alias apup='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<yofel> kontact 4.4.8 really doesn't depend on them o.O http://paste.ubuntu.com/554028/
<shadeslayer> yofel: what the ... :O
<shadeslayer> steveire: use apt-get dist-upgrade please :)
<shadeslayer> interesting how rekonq/konqueror dont send in proper user agents to launchpad
<shadeslayer> steveire: tried out 4.4.9?
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed in 4.4.9
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554029
<shadeslayer> steveire: please install 4.4.9
<steveire> Use apt-get instead of aptitude? Why?
<yofel>  aptitude should work fine, but we test mostly with apt-get
<steveire> How do I install 4.4.9?
<shadeslayer> steveire: install the kubuntu-ppa from launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<steveire> I use aptitude for everything
<shadeslayer> the updates one
<yofel> shadeslayer: there are no lucid packages I think there
<shadeslayer> aptitude tries to be smart :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> (at least I don't see them)
<shadeslayer> your using lucid
<shadeslayer> no there arent
<shadeslayer> and there wont be afaik
<yofel> this should get an SRU _fast_
<yofel> ScottK, Riddell: any plan to get 4.4.9 into lucid soon?
<shadeslayer> yofel: id rather patch the 4.4.8 packages
<steveire> I added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main and tried upgrade and didn't get 4.4.9
<shadeslayer> steveire: yeah .. there are no 4.4.9 packages for kdepim for lucid
<steveire> I think I'm supposed to be testing a release upgrade. That's why I upgraded to the latest packages in the first place
<steveire> Riddell: What is it I need to do again?
<shadeslayer> probably enable updates and upgrade
<shadeslayer> or are they still in proposed?
 * shadeslayer checks
<yofel> nope, there are none
<yofel> only 4.4.8 in -updates
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> and yes, I hate you gcc http://paste.ubuntu.com/554032/
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/316529/
<steveire> So I need to add that maverick ppa?
<yofel> wait, that was about upgrading
<shadeslayer> ahhhh
<shadeslayer> thats completely different
<steveire> Yes, well before I tried out what I was supposed to try out, I ran my apup script, and then got busy with other things.
<shadeslayer> yofel: hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> you need to fix them errors
<shadeslayer> symbol errors
<Riddell> morning
<jjesse> morning Riddell
 * shadeslayer waves to Riddell
<Riddell> yofel: no we don't tend to do backports for lucid unless someone pays us
<yofel> ah ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw .. booked tickets for India? :D
<Riddell> going to talk to pradeepto first
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<Riddell> steveire: you want to add the updates maverick PPA then work out how to do the upgrade without it removing PPAs
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<shadeslayer> Riddell: iirc they are working on sponsorhsip docs 
<steveire> " then work out how to do the upgrade without it removing PPAs"
<steveire> Any idea what this will involve?
<Riddell> steveire: it needs something put into /etc, mvo was ment to add it to the bug, wait 15 minutes and I'll find him and poke him into doing that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/2488/ << does that look a QWidget crash to you? or rekonq crash?
<Riddell> WebTab::~WebTab (this=0x12c3fb0, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>) at /media/Data/rekonq/src/webtab.cpp:96   that'll be rekonq
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> i cant really find anything at line 96
<shadeslayer> its just a {
<shadeslayer> how can you crash at a '}' :P
<Riddell> it's a destructor
<Riddell> probably something is being destructed that shouldn't be
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it clears the urlbar, delete's the kpart
<shadeslayer> clears wallet bar
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214408 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp Fix the build.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214409 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/MainWindow.cpp Include cleanup
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214410 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/DownloadModel/DownloadModel.h (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> A QVector is a more appropriate container in this case. Index lookup and
<CIA-39> appending have the same algorithmic complexity, but since the PackageDetail
<Riddell> http://effiejayx.wordpress.com/2011/01/14/alive-and-kicking/  a new Kubuntu fan amongst Ubuntu
<Riddell> wonder how we can pull him in
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> kewl :D
<Riddell> ah, dpm, you wanted to talk this week about something
<Riddell> translation templates being assigned to the right packages
<dpm> Riddell, yeah, I haven't had the chance yet. Let me have a look at the imports queue and grab you some time this morning, will this work for you?
<dpm> thanks for following up
<Riddell> dpm: yep
<Riddell> I think I have a meeting at 11:30
 * allee works on pkg for new kfritz 0.0.5
<Riddell> agateau: libdbusmenu-qt  uploaded
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> appmenu-qt also got past source new
 * agateau crosses is fingers it does not break the leaked thing
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214420 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/config/ManagerSettingsDialog.h We don't care about the order of our items, so use the more efficient QSet
<Riddell> steveire: bug 680088 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680088
<Riddell> so add the PPA  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Riddell> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d/uprades.cfg 
<Riddell> then follow the upgrade procedure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<steveire> Thanks. Will maybe try it out later
<steveire> Still catching up with stuff today. Haven't done any real work yet
<steveire> :(
<ScottK> yofel: We could do 4.4.9 on lucid if we had some testers.
<yofel> ah, can't help there I fear :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea who Aleix Pol
<shadeslayer> is
<Riddell> a KDE developer
<shadeslayer> his nick  :P
<Riddell> apol?
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> steveire: update, mvo patched the distupgrade tool, so if you follow the instructions on bug 680088 to test that would be lovely
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680088 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade fails "Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade "" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680088
<Riddell> mgraesslin: is right mouse menus not appearing something I should poke my X people about?
<mgraesslin> depends where it is happening, I would more bet on toolkit level
<Riddell> well it's a compositing thing, works fine when compositing is off.  it's not just right mouse menus, also drop down comboboxes
<mgraesslin> then it's most likely X, try update drivers, we had a report on it and confirmation that mesa 7.10 fixed it
<Riddell> hmm, we only have 7.9, I'll ask them if they plan to upgrade
<Riddell> cmagina: any luck with the networkmanagement update?
<cmagina> Riddell: i found a bug about it on bugs.kde so i added the information i had, but haven't had a chance to do anything more with it
<Riddell> good start though, thanks
<debfx> Riddell: I still need the signed amarok .changes file
<debfx> http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/amarok_2.4.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> debfx: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/amarok_2.4.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/amarok_2.4.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
<debfx> thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: CIA poke
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: can you configure the CIA bot in Project neon to read from all our *-ubuntu bzr branches?
<shadeslayer> i cant figure it out :/
<agateau> Riddell: around?
<agateau> Riddell: just released a new appmenu-qt to match the dbus domain change
<agateau> Riddell: would be great if it could hit the archive today
<Riddell> agateau: hi, I'll do that shortly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have a idea how to make CIA read bzr commits from  our neon branches?
<Riddell> I've never understood cia
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> also .. ive submitted the 2nd Neon talk
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you think adding a icon below the mouse would help ? : http://i.imgur.com/1p367.png
<shadeslayer> like a link opens in a new tab -> shows a icon below the mouse
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems like a sensible idea
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> something is eating my CPU
<shadeslayer> its ... KWin!!  :O
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ^
<shadeslayer> 16 % CPU
<Riddell> mgraesslin: mesa 7.10 does indeed fix my menu issue, RAOF says it'll get into natty next week, yay for bugfixes :)
 * Riddell spots some interesting new libraries coming through natty-changes
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: try using the show paint effect
<shadeslayer> lol everything is red
<shadeslayer> green
<shadeslayer> violet... blue .. what not
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<shadeslayer> its a flipping disco in here
<shadeslayer> so either i made rekonq crash or valgrind crash
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554125
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554126
<Daskreech> mgraesslin: ping
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<agateau> Riddell: new plasma-widget-menubar out, ready for the dbus domain change
<Riddell> ooh, exciting
<mgraesslin> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> mgraesslin: I have show paint on to enjoy a light show and I notice two things 
 * Riddell packages kdepim beta 4
<Quintasan> Riddell: Do you have any idea about python magic in packaging? I'm totally stuck
<Daskreech> when there is a full screen static app (empty txt document) there are still lots of draws
<Daskreech> is that normal?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's fiddly mainly because there are three different ways to do it
<mgraesslin> if you have something in the background causing repaints: yes
<mgraesslin> e.g. a plasmoid updating each second
<mgraesslin> or an app on a different desktop
<Daskreech> Ah ok that explains the second thing then
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have really no idea why one file is placed within two packages
<Riddell> Quintasan: well that's just .install files like any other package surely
<Daskreech> Everytime the emoticons in Kopete blink I get a little square updating even though it's under like 4 windows
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I looked at that, but it's not that
<mgraesslin> I want to look into the desktop to optimize it away
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'd need to see the package to say more
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, I'll upload in a second, I need to check if new python3-upload fixed something at all or not 
<Daskreech> And that just took down KDE
<Riddell> nixternal: kopete is a twitter app?
<Daskreech> no until they turn back on Jabber support which they won't cause they are twits
<shadeslayer> maco: so insanely right : http://www.thejuliagroup.com/blog/?p=1033
<Riddell> Daskreech: who? twitter?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: _Groo_ was looking at beta 4
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah but he hasn't appeared for days
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
 * shadeslayer needs to read about Casting in C++
<Riddell> there's about 5 different ways to do that
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im reading Pointer Classes in Qt ..  8 of them
<shadeslayer> just got though 4 of them and at the end of the 4th it mentions casting... which i had on my todo list for about 3 weeks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this is why people use Python :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ive heard that like 5 times today
<shadeslayer> twice in #kde-in !
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you using rekonq right now?
<shadeslayer> maco: also this makes for a good read : http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1015843
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes unless I need flash
<shadeslayer> whats the mem usage?
 * shadeslayer is noticing insanely high mem usages on rekonq git
<Riddell> 200MB 
<shadeslayer> :S
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214483 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/config/ (ManagerSettingsDialog.cpp ManagerSettingsDialog.h) Further changes for s/QList/QSet
<shadeslayer> ok back to pointers
<Quintasan> Riddell: whatever, POX say he found yet another bug in dh_python3
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dh_python fscked
<Quintasan> Please tell me when it IS NOT fscked
<Quintasan> Riddell: sorry to bother you  -> we need one more sync -> http://alioth.debian.org/scm/loggerhead/pkg-python/python3-defaults-debian/changes
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pong
<shadeslayer> is that bzr? :O
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, I've got this stupid SIP magic sorted out halfway but POX says he found yet another bug in dh_python3
<ScottK> shadeslayer: dh_python is ancient and deprecated.  We're talking dh_python2 and 3 here.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Good he's working on it then.
<Quintasan> ScottK: It turns out debian/rules was installing files into python-sip and simply disregarded python-sip.install :/
<ScottK> Ah.  Interesting.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i got the kross binding building
<shadeslayer> ill do some more tomorrow
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well, I added install-arch-3.% to debian/rules to make it install the appropriate files but got another bug and POX just fixed it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Awesome
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: still needs newer falcon tho
<ScottK> Quintasan: That's cool.  It'll be good to get the Python3 stuff worked out.
<shadeslayer> tho upstream says its really really not needed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I ain't doing anything until I get rid of this madness
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you have the sync powers?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we are now registered on cia.vc as well
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  Needs an archive admin with shell access.  That's not me.
<shadeslayer> and have a CIA-89 bot ... which still needs configuring by persia
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> i mean phononlogger
<Quintasan> Oh, I'll just wait for Riddell and replace the files manually
<Riddell> Quintasan: I need a bug for syncs from debian, the script requires it
<Quintasan> Oh, I keep forgetting this :/
<Quintasan> Riddell: can we import changes directly form this branch or we need to wait for this to appear in experimental
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> pykde wants nepomuk
<Riddell> Quintasan: for a sync it need to be in debian's archive
<Riddell> Quintasan: but we can upload the package with the patch ourselves
<Riddell> if you prepare the package I can upload it easily enough
<Quintasan> Oh, I'll do this tomorrow
<shadeslayer> im sleeping as well 
<shadeslayer> cya
<Riddell> shadeslayer sleeps?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: only at 4 AM
<Quintasan> That's news to me
<shadeslayer> its the curse of kdebindings
<Quintasan> Riddell: Oh wait, it's just a patch, mind sticking around a little bit more? I'll get it ready
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm not going to sleep, it's only 4 in the afternoon
<Quintasan> Oh, It's 23:15 here :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I covered the release meeting today.
<ScottK> Didn't say much other than 4.6.0 real soon now.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks for that, I didn't expect it to happen since 90% of the people are in the same building
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<Quintasan> What the hell
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-412
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is it normal for debuild -S to overwrite my changes in debian/control?
<ScottK> Quintasan: It is if there's a debian/control.in.
<Quintasan> oh there is
<Quintasan> Do I change the control.in file?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Riddell> many people disapprove of such setups but some packagers insist on using them anyway
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214498 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/README Add more licensing detail about moo.ogg.
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/python/
<Riddell> this is interesting https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-daily/+packages
<JontheEchidna> ^That hit planet kde before we knew about it :s
<Quintasan> And it is probably as good as Firefox Qt [trollface[
<Quintasan> ]*
<ulysses> the whole unity is as good as Firefox Qt
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's not a set of patches I don't think, it's a complete re-implementation in Qt.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I always though Canonical thought GTK is superior to everything. Why did they suddenly rewrite it in Qt? Makes no sense to me
<ScottK> Quintasan: Maybe they've seen the light.  Qt is the future and Gtk is dea.
<ScottK> d
<Tscheesy> sry.. - this is from Canonical itself?
<ScottK> Yes
<Quintasan> I doubt it, if they did you would be already drvining in a new Porche ScottK :)
<Quintasan> driving*
<ScottK> Nah.  My Mercedes suites me better.  Can't haul kids in the back of a Porsche.
<Quintasan> Then what about a new shiny Mercedes?
<Riddell> Quintasan: expect more blogs from canonical people soon about how Qt is welcome in Ubuntu Desktop
<Quintasan> QT EVERYWHERE!
 * JontheEchidna wonders if there will be job postings for Qt developers in the future
<Riddell> dunno, it's an OEM project so look out for their job postings I guess
<Riddell> why does muon need moo.ogg ? :)
<ScottK> Riddell: My guess would be it's related to super cow powers.
<JontheEchidna> mayhaps muon contains a sekret little easter egg :)
<JontheEchidna> I think that's a requirement for all applications using libapt-pkg
<Quintasan> It's not madness
<Quintasan> It's mooooooooooooooooonesssssssssssssssss
<Tscheesy> maybe its just a bug...
<Quintasan> Riddell: Are those files enough or I have to upload something else?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you packaged it with a .orig.tar.gz but that package has no .orig
<Quintasan> Oh god I knew the hour it totally wrong for me to do anything
<Quintasan> Riddell: I reuploaded them, please redownload and check them, if they are no good then I will postpone it till tomorrow
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> hi effie-jayx, nice blog today :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: that patch doesn't get applied
<Riddell> you need to do more than add quilt as a build-depend, you need to have a way for it to be applied
<Quintasan> urgh, this is not source 3.0, I totally missed it, let me get some sleep :S
<Riddell> so adding a QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt push -a  somewhere in debian/rules
<Riddell> I'll be offline this weekend, flying over the sea, but someone will be around to upload
<Quintasan> Night.
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know where the files for getting into kubuntu-dev are written?  I can't find the wiki page
<Riddell> s/files/rules/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "ScottK: do you know where the rules for getting into kubuntu-dev are written?  I can't find the wiki page"
<JontheEchidna> haha
<JontheEchidna> s/haha/awesome
<JontheEchidna> sadtroll.jpg
<Riddell> s/haha/awesome/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-15
<Riddell> muon moved to main, added to dvd seed
<Riddell> partitionmanager moved to main, added to kubuntu-common
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> http://kamikazow.wordpress.com/2011/01/14/so-canonical-ported-unity-to-qt…/#comment-587  ubuntu one manager wants a qt client
<JontheEchidna> !find libxml/parser.h
<ubottu> File libxml/parser.h found in libxml2-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
<Riddell> yofel: kdevelop 4.2 RC1 released upstream
<Riddell> NCommander: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/unity-2d_0.1-0ubuntu2.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> phononlogger: http://i.imgur.com/orD5G.png
<JontheEchidna> the only thing is that it currently kDebug()'s package names that it finds instead of installing them
<JontheEchidna> lol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/554261/
<JontheEchidna> silly typeefs
<JontheEchidna> s/typeefs/typedefs
<JontheEchidna> kubotu don't love meh :(
<apparle> Is there any way to connect to mobile gprs over bluetooth
<markey> omg debian
<markey> "This is solved in Amarok 2.3.2 AFAIR"
<markey> "Thanks, although this is good and bad news. Amarok will always be seriously broken for the next debian stable release Squeeze)."
<markey> what can you say to such users?
<markey> "Hey, swap your Commedore C64 with an Amiga! Like, go with the times, dude!"
<markey> "What, more than 1Mhz? Are you nuts?"
<shadeslayer> markey: rofl
<yofel> o/
<yofel> Riddell: should I put the packages into staging? natty seems to work fine here, for maverick I first need to patch the kdesdk symbol files
<shadeslayer> ill have a new desktop in like ...4 hour
<shadeslayer> *hours
<shadeslayer> a new build machine for me ... yayy :P
<shadeslayer> any ideas how effective icecc would be over wifi?
<shadeslayer> hmm .. too bad it doesnt work on windows
<markey> shadeslayer: we are using Icecream, with one box connected over WiFi
<markey> works just fine
<markey> I mean, modern WiFi is almost as fast as cable
<shadeslayer> markey: ah ok ... i have a N band router .. so speed should not be a issue :)
<shadeslayer> markey: plz2make amarok free of glib crap
<markey> erm
<yofel> shadeslayer: icecc works fine over wifi here, depends on how many jobs you want the other pc to do
<markey> Amarok does not use glib
<shadeslayer> markey: gpod integration stuff
<markey> hm?
<markey> ah
<markey> I don't use iPods
<markey> don't care
<markey> also, we are glad that libgpod exists!
<markey> otherwise we would have to deal with the stupid Apple devices by ourselves
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> i wonder if there's a kpod lib somewhere
<markey> no
<markey> KDE guys are often allergic to apples
<shadeslayer> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kpod/
<markey> and that is tons of work
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> there's a libqtpod
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: ping
<milian> where can I get qt 4.7.1 for maverick?
<markey> skfin: great post-it note you did there, for Amarok :)
<markey> (The Roktober thing)
<markey> looks sweet
<shadeslayer> milian: one sec
<shadeslayer> milian: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> also contains newer KDE
<milian> shadeslayer: thanks
<milian> shadeslayer: that does not contain qt 4.7.1
<milian> only kde 4.5.5
<shadeslayer> it should
<shadeslayer> lemme recheck
<shadeslayer> ok .. might be beta backports
<shadeslayer> hold on
<milian> I'll switch to my arch machine...
<shadeslayer> milian: sorry ... theres no qt4-x11 for maverick
<shadeslayer> only natty
<milian> -.-'
<sheytan> yo masters :D
<sheytan> will amarok 2.4 packages be available today? :D
 * ScottK discovers he isn't going to package the latest rsibreak.
<ScottK> Thanks JontheEchidna.
<Quintasan> ScottK or JontheEchidna: Can you upload python3-defaults? I picked a patch from Debian SVN I need in order to build the sip
<ScottK> Quintasan: Sure.  Where's the debdiff?
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/python3-defaults_3.2~b2-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's a native package.  It doesn't need quilt/patches, just change the source directly.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also debian/changelog should describe what's being changed in addition to where you got the change (commit message for the change you're cherrypicking is a good start).
<debfx> sheytan: yes, I just uploaded the packages
<Quintasan> ScottK: please redownload the debdiff, it should do the trick
<ScottK> Quintasan: Still some changes in debian/rules that shouldn't be there.
<Quintasan> Hmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> Alrighty
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also you need to make the maintainer change in debian/control.in.
<Quintasan> ScottK: And to what I should change it?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Same as you did in debian/control.
<ScottK> If you don't change control.in, your change in control will get over-written the next time it's regenerated from control.in.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm pretty sure I didn't change maintainer field
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  Just leave it then.
<ScottK> I think there's magic in the build script that does that.
<ScottK> I'll remove the rules changes and then have a look
<Quintasan> ScottK: redownload the debdiff please, I've kept the changes to bare minimum
<Quintasan> changelog entry + modification
<ScottK> Looks good.
<skfin> http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.4.0
<skfin> Lol, very wrong channel
<yofel> 2.4.0 is packaged in ninjas, so it'll be there soon
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> yofel: It has been released just like few hours ago?
<skfin> They really are ninjas if thats for real
<yofel> skfin: packagers usually get early access to the releases, I would assume that's true of amarok as well
<skfin> But still, eh
<Quintasan> PIZZA TIEM
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: pong
<JontheEchidna> debfx: pong
<JontheEchidna> (been out of the house today)
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: could you sponsor bug 702073 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702073 in python-django (Ubuntu) "Sync python-django 1.2.3-3 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702073
<debfx> JontheEchidna: hi, could you please sponsor http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/synaptiks_0.4.0-1ubuntu2.debdiff
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew, debfx: sure
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you also re-add kde-config-touchpad to kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> can do
<debfx> thanks
<markey> thanks for packaging Amarok 2.4 so quickly, Riddell :)
<markey> that is nice
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is it uploaded?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I guess bug #703359 needs a core-dev ack
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703359 in kcm-touchpad (Ubuntu) "Request for removal from archive (source only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703359
<JontheEchidna> debfx: done
<shadeslayer> ubottu: find QtOpenGL/qgl.h
<neversfelde> tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<neversfelde> anyone else having this problem with pbuilder?
<yofel> hm, try 'sudo -E ...' other than that, no
<yofel> assuming you're running natty
<neversfelde> yofel: yes, natty. I'll try it
<neversfelde> same problem
<neversfelde> the debian directory is there when dropping to shell
<ulysses> jtechidna: Muon Suite doesn't  use translations again, I can't switch application language
<jtechidna> ulysses: it got recently moved to main in natty, so next time the ubuntu lang packs rebuild you should get your l10n back
<shadeslayer> ubottu:  find qgl.h:
<ulysses> thanks
<shadeslayer> ubottu: find qgl.h
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: btw, is your bug supposed to have debdiffs?
<JontheEchidna> !find qgl.h
<ubottu> File qgl.h found in libqt3-mt-dev, libqt4-opengl-dev, python-qt4-doc, qt3-doc, qt4-doc-html
<shadeslayer> dammit
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: sponsors never wanted debdiffs in syncs requests
<shadeslayer> too much of rbot i guess ^_^
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: oh! thought it was a merge :)
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: obvious confirmation, confirmed
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: nice :)
<JontheEchidna> (and subscribed ubuntu-archive)
<yofel> !find GL/glu.h
<ubottu> File GL/glu.h found in libglu1-mesa-dev, libroot5.18, mingw-w64, mingw32-runtime
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: but on the bright side muon will be available on the dvd
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: your sponsorship list is growing up! :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: you missed the 'u' earlier :P
<yofel> hm? no, that was about GL/gl.h ;)
<yofel> !find GL/gl.h
<ubottu> File GL/gl.h found in libroot5.18, mesa-common-dev, mingw-w64, mingw32-runtime, nvidia-173-dev, nvidia-96-dev, nvidia-current-dev
<yofel> or not, gl stuff is confusing
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: It is always asked from me when will be Muon Suite the default package management system
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: that would be up to the Kubuntu Council to decide if they wanted to switch from PackageKit
 * JontheEchidna is noticing a lot of .desktop translation file updates for the release tomorrow :)
<phononlogger> shadeslayer: bzr + cia is client-side configuration
<yofel> we found that out by now...
<Riddell> yofel: hi, did you work out what to do with kdevelop?
<shadeslayer> phononlogger: boo :(
<yofel> Riddell: I put natty into ninjas, I'll do kdesdk for maverick now, spent some time on neon today
<Riddell> yofel: want me to upload to the main archive for natty?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I got called away.  Uploaded now.
<Quintasan> Thanks
<ScottK> Thanks for putting it together.
<yofel> Riddell: sure, it works fine here, didn't do too in-depth testing though
<yofel> Riddell: is that just gcc 4.4 <> 4.5 difference or something else missing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/554505/
<Riddell> hmm, this airport lounge internet is being used by about 2 canonical people, running a bit slow
<yofel> ^^
<Riddell> yofel: if it's the same thing you're compiling on two different distro versions then it pretty well must be the compiler
<Riddell> so not something to worry about
<yofel> ok, I'll just patch the symbols then
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: very nice gst
<JontheEchidna> phononlogger: got it installing, but I need to thread it properly so I can handle exit codes sanely & still be able to quit the app
<JontheEchidna> I'm looking at k-d-i as a threading model
<phononlogger> bad idea
<phononlogger> or did I refactor it yet?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there have been major changes to the threading
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: well, you could just have some handler in a thread and have the handler issue signals 
<phononlogger> then connect to the signals in the mainthread and call qapp->exit(code) or somesuch
<phononlogger> (though, probably calling exit itself might be better, since you dont need a super graceful shutdown *shrug*)
<JontheEchidna> the thing is that I could just do the whole thing in one procedural, except that the actual installing bits are asynch.
<phononlogger> hence the signals :P
<JontheEchidna> but exit() from inside my main class doesn't actually exit
<phononlogger> exit always exits
<phononlogger> qapp->exit will cleanup the mainloop first or something like that
<JontheEchidna> I was probably doing something very wrong, because also the second time I call a kmessagebox, it would return a KMessageBox::No result without actually showing the message box
<JontheEchidna> but that was a while back and things totally changed
<Riddell> yofel: upload to staging find someone to test then copy to beta I think
<phononlogger> now what is the thing I usually say when something does not work for you?
 * phononlogger is all sorts of sick and cant even think straight
<phononlogger> ah
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: faulty software, clearly :P
<yofel> will do
<JontheEchidna> I will agree in this case :P
<Riddell> yofel: uploaded
<yofel> thanks :D
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: still around?
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: yup
<JontheEchidna> got the mail
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: could you sponsor next sync? bug 703408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 703408 in quagga (Ubuntu) "Sync quagga 0.99.17-4 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703408
<JontheEchidna> all good, ack'd
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: what's the difference between Confirmed and Triaged status in ACKing sync?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there is one
<JontheEchidna> phononlogger: http://i.imgur.com/nrWwy.png
<JontheEchidna> on an unrelated note, good job @kde-l10n too http://i.imgur.com/S1TNd.png
<ari-tczew> pl translated in only 73%, not good, not good...
 * yofel notes he'll need some kdevelop 4.1.90 maverick testers soon
<JontheEchidna> debfx: audex has a new upstream release that fixes a GCC 4.5 FTBFS. I noticed that we're syncing this from Debian and that you were the last one to touch it there. Would you be interested in updating it in Debian?
<JontheEchidna> though I'm not sure what's going on with their freeze status...
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: experimental are always open. 
<ari-tczew> However, maintainers could also upload to unstable if there are bugfixes.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I have no intention to maintain audex, but before we diverge from Debian i'll try to get it updated there
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<JontheEchidna> iirc it's already pkg-kde maintained
<debfx> yes, though i'm not sure how they handle team uploads
<debfx> could you push the retry button for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.4.0-0ubuntu1/+build/2155221
<JontheEchidna> sure
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-16
<debfx> thanks
<debfx> and another thing: kubuntu-bugs needs to be subscribed to synaptiks :)
<JontheEchidna> subscribe'd
<yofel> PING: need some kdevelop 4.1.90 maverick testers once the packages are published https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages
<vanguard> hmm, apparently I made a successful binary package with my java project, but launchpad rejects it for not being source. A source package is a little more complicated, isn't it?
<nixternal> yofel: I will test
<nixternal> yofel: upgrading now
<nixternal> yofel: update went well, so-far-so-good
<nixternal> yofel: it is missing all of the KDE Project Templates. Only has Qt and non-gui templates
<yofel> you mean under project templates -> c++ -> KDE ?
<nixternal> yess
<nixternal> err, yes
<yofel> ok, I'll need a VM to test this then, they are there in natty
<nixternal> think I know why
<nixternal> I didn't have kapptemplate installed
 * nixternal checks again
<nixternal> ahh, there they are
<nixternal> yeah, need kapptemplate installed for the kde templates
<yofel> ah, kdesdk pulls that in here
 * yofel wonders if kdevelop should recommend that
<nixternal> i think it would be a good recommend to be honest
<nixternal> i don't remember ever installing it before and it was always there for kdevelop
<yofel> odd, I didn't drop it though
<nixternal> it could have gotten dropped a while ago though
<nixternal> especially with the hole separation of libs and what not with kdevelop
<nixternal> it isn't a show stopper by any means, everything thus far is working, and finally code completion doesn't make me want to throw the computer out the window
<yofel> :D
<jjesse> evening
<nixternal> evening it is
<yofel> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello yofel and nigelb
<vanguard> what of the debian packaging files should go into the development branch?
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> nixternal
<nixternal> that's my name, don't wear it out :p
<yofel> vanguard: can you rephrase that? do you mean a bzr branch? how did you create the debian folder?
<vanguard> yeah, I mean a bzr branch. I got my the whole project+makefile in a branch
<vanguard> now I have created a packaging/ and there is a packaging/debian folder as well
<vanguard> and the latter contains control, changelog, rules, ...
<yofel> vanguard: hm, usually I would keep the debian folder in a seperate branch, you can just check the packaging branch out into debian/ then
<yofel> or into the local folder if the packaging branch contains the debian/ folder itself
<vanguard> I thought about creating a rule that creates the orig.tar.gz into the makefile, and I would have all the packaging stuff in the trunk
<vanguard> or would that be way off the standards?
<yofel> well, if you keep the packaging in trunk you can just use a native package and omit the .orig.tar.gz - the orig.tar only makes sense if you have the original source and the packaging stuff seperate
<vanguard> Makes sense, what would I feed to the packaging tools then? Would I just refer them to the sources/ folder somehow?
<yofel> well, you have your source folder, called application-0.1 for example, and you'll have the packaging stuff in application-0.1/debian/ - then you build a source package out of that with 'debuild -S'
<yofel> (run debuild inside application-0.1/)
<vanguard> the makefile would then be inside /app-0.1/?
<yofel> the makefile and whatever else your application contains
<vanguard> I got some other stuff (like docs) flying around my branch, and the makefile is in the root directory. I guess I should move that into the sources folder then, and put the debian/ folder inside there too.
<yofel> note: the application-0.1/ folder will be the root directory for your package source
<yofel> meaning make will be run in there when the package is built
<vanguard> Okay, then we were talking about the same thing. But why do you append a version number to the directory? It changes all the time in my trunk branch ...
<yofel> ah, that was a habit, you won't need that without a orig.tar and you'll set the version in debian/changelog
<vanguard> Okay, now I got /sources/debian/... and /sources/*.java
<yofel> the debian/ folder needs to be in the package root
<vanguard> it is kind of, since nothing outside the /sources/ gets into the .jar or the .deb
<vanguard> that is just HTML documentation or some original artwork
<vanguard> so I would say that it is in the source-code-root then
<yofel> ah, if the html and artwork stuff doesn't get into the package then fine
<vanguard> it is artwork in svg, the game uses Java2D, so the svg is just upstream data if one can say that like this
<vanguard> the generated packages should be one level higher, and not in the /sources/folder, right?
<yofel> yes
<vanguard> Thanks a lot for your great help, I have to go to bed now. Tomorrow I might try to tackle the source package :-)
<valorie> sheytan: people are lovin' on your splash screen
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> comments on the release announcement
<sheytan> valorie yeah, i see :D
<sheytan> glad to hear :)
<valorie> thanks again for your work!
<markey> hey folks
<markey> got a question:
<markey> is there any way to remove LibPulse, without breaking anything?
<markey> I have already remove PulseAudio
<markey> but I still have to suffer from LibPulse crashes. it makes no sense to me
<Sput> markey: I'd expect for removing deps to a library, you'd have to recompile the packages
<markey> oh god
<jussi> Hrm, Our wiki theme is still old... are we planning on fixing that soon? 
<kaydsoft> Hi ..... would anyone who happens to be workin on the kubuntu variant of natty answer this question .... what is the default python interpretor on kubuntu's variant of natty natty .... zit 2.x ow 3.x?
<JontheEchidna> kaydsoft: 2.7.1
<Quintasan_> HERP DERP
 * Quintasan has suicidal impulses from Python
 * yofel hands rm to Quintasan
<yofel> won't really help though
<Quintasan> yofel: LOL
<Quintasan> yofel: test from Polish tomorrow, I already gave up learning
<yofel> heh, good luck
<kaydsoft> JontheEchidna:thanx for the answer
<JontheEchidna> kaydsoft: no problem
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: the meeting is in 22 minutes
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: ok I'll try to attend, though i might be a little bit late
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> i might not be there
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1214850 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/CMakeLists.txt Bump the version for the impending 1.1.0 release
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1214854 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/package.h Add @since 1.1 for the controlField() function's apidox
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214857 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ChangeLog ChangeLog++
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214860 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/categories.xml Include the IRCClient .desktop file category to the "Chat" category
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1214861 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (installer/main.cpp muon/main.cpp updater/main.cpp) Version bump for the impending 1.1.0 release
<shadeslayer> !find plasmakpart.h
<ubottu> Package/file plasmakpart.h does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> !find plasmakpart.h natty
<ubottu> Package/file plasmakpart.h does not exist in natty
<shadeslayer> sheytan: poke
<shadeslayer> quick!
<shadeslayer> sheytan: to #rekonq
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: is the damn flash even working in rekonq?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Qt Webkit issue
<shadeslayer> its not working in my demo browser too
<neversfelde> message indicator support in choqok is very buggy. It should not be activated default if it is not fixed with 1.0 stable
<sheytan> shadeslayer sorry, was away ;)
<sheytan> what happen?
<markey> phononlogger: skype coming up
<markey> get ready.
<CIA-39> [repo-management] [master] Tom Albers * c3e1f0a7e73a * repo-configs/email/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add muon and libqapt hooks.
<JontheEchidna> phononlogger: you should finally be happy about ^
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> (moving to git)
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: oh, how verz groovz
<phononlogger> groovy
<phononlogger> german kbd
<phononlogger> oh I hate it
<phononlogger> JontheEchidna: what is the keycombo for muon ester egg_
<phononlogger> ?
<JontheEchidna> ctrl + shift +m (m for moo)
<JontheEchidna> btw, are you any good a writing git conversion rulesets?
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm. I see what I did wrong
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-09
<Darkwing> jjesse: ping
<yottabit> anyone here live in the southeast US?
<jjesse> Darkwing,  pong
<Darkwing> jjesse: Rats, you caught me on my way to dinner.
<jjesse> no worries i'll be here most of the night ;)
<Darkwing> jjesse: I want to sit down and talk about the docs.
<jjesse> figured :)
<Darkwing> :D
<jjesse> i'll be here to 10:30 EST or so 
<jjesse> if you want to eat dinner :)
<Darkwing> Yeah, wife is yelling.. BBL
<fabo> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/qt/+sourcepub/2170022/+listing-archive-extra
<agateau> bambee: hi, thanks a lot for the phonon gst fix!
<bambee> yw ;)
<bambee> agateau: however a qgraphicsview does not help, because xoverlays (like gl or xv) does not work with a qgraphicsview (I don't understand why..), so the actual renderer is software :(
<agateau> bambee: ok :/
<apachelogger> cuz xv is crap(tm)
<agateau> bambee: that's not too bad, gwenview is not intended to be the default video player of choice anyway
<bambee> I know, but all scaling and colorspaces tasks are done on the cpu, I don't like that!
<apachelogger> nah, the worst thing is that software rendering always leads to quality loss WRT resolution *and* color
<apachelogger> which in turn has bad impact on the overall impression of polish in the kde workspace :S
<bambee> :s
<fregl> fabo: Riddell: hi, I did a rebase of the a11y repo last week but didn't clean it up yet. I have a few conflicts to sort out. I can finish it and push if you want.
<Riddell> fregl: or just give us a patch :)
<fregl> Riddell: I'd rather have the proper repo with a patch collection. then getting the diff for all changes is still easy
<fregl> rebasing still seems nicer to me than just maintaining a diff
<Riddell> yes you're right, it is nicer
<Riddell> for people who know how to use git :)
<Riddell> but I'm sure fabo does
<fabo> I'll take whatever makes my life easier :)
<fregl> well, producing the patch from git is easy - and this made it convenient to go from Qt 4.8 to 4.7 back in the days - so it seems a good idea
<fabo> fregl: 21:52 < fabo> the diff between v4.8.0 and 4.8-a11y branch is ~210Mb
<fregl> fabo: yes, give me a bit and it will be a couple lines...
<fabo> indeed it isn't only a11y changes but it requires some work to reduce the patch to ~130kb
<fabo> fregl: thanks! poke when you finished
<fregl> sure
<fregl> seems as good as anything on a monday morning :p
<fabo> Riddell: what's the story about kubuntu active? 0% of 7 :)
<fabo> anything I could look at?
<Riddell> fabo: work out how to package plasma active would be the place to start
<Riddell> it might need patches to kdelibs or elsewhere
<Riddell> rbelem may know more but probably you just need to ask in #plasma
<fabo> Riddell: ok
<afiestas> agateau: ping
<fregl> fabo: I pushed a new version to http://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/accessibility branch name: 4.8-a11y-rebased-onto-828771056e96cd47d3eaf93db1b3d28c8624b332
<fregl> fabo: let me know if you run into issues
<fabo> ok
<agateau> afiestas: pong
<afiestas> agateau: this holidays we bought a new camera to my parents and I decided to try the download feature (to make it easier for them) and I think I have a good idea to improve the experience
<afiestas> do you know about media-device-info project ?
<agateau> afiestas: no
<afiestas> basically it is a set of UDEV rules that indicate where the pictures/videos/mp3 are within the device folder structure
<agateau> ohoh cool!
<afiestas> in the case of my parents camera is something within DCIM/1000SDHC/something/
 * agateau wants
<afiestas> you got it then :p
<agateau> but then some camera change dirs from time to time :/
<agateau> how does it cope with that?
<afiestas> mmm don't think so
<agateau> can it return multiple dirs
<agateau> ?
<afiestas> the project iself is thought for media players I think
<afiestas> meda-players-info is the project, but then gphoto should add the specific UDEV rules for cameras
<afiestas> iirc
<agateau> do you have an url to get started on that?
<afiestas> I always forget how exactly this work :$ iirc mpi is for everything BUT camera-only devices and then you have gphoto 
<afiestas> yes, 1 sec
<afiestas> agateau: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/media-player-info
<afiestas> agateau: iirc libsolid should give you the .fdi name and then you can read it
<afiestas> I'm planning to work on this during this week to be sure that 4.8 is ready
<agateau> afiestas: you mean work on libsolid to provide that info?
<afiestas> agateau: yes, I have to check what we can provide I'm not sure where the line is (we can't couple libsolid with linux or any system) and since kdelibs is in freeze we can't provide new interfaces
 * jussi loves seeing this kind of collaboration :D
<agateau> afiestas: I see
<afiestas> the idea is, libsolid tells to gwenview: "Hey! this is a gphoto device !" then you se libgphoto to do the rest
<afiestas> "Hey! this is mpi device!" then you read the .fdi files (.desktop like files provided in the mpi project)
<agateau> afiestas: I have a bunch of mpi files in /usr/share/media-player-info here, but they do not seem to contain any DCIM folder
<agateau> :/
<afiestas> :/ they are only for phones and media players aparently
<afiestas> gphoto should give you the info for cameras 
<afiestas> anyway, having gwenview supporting better all the devices in m-p-i would be awesome :p
<agateau> afiestas: agreed
<afiestas> and having some kind of scan would be awesome too, to be sure that nothing is ignored
<agateau> afiestas: I always photo libgphoto was about PTP devices, not mass-storage ones
<afiestas> agateau: then this is something we may want to add m-p-i, the developer is quite friendly
<afiestas> and he is a college of yours, from ubuntu iirc
<agateau> afiestas: now I am confused. Didn't you start the conversation by telling me there was a way to get the camera picture dirs?
<afiestas> agateau: I thought m-p-i did that but apparently it is only for media players 
<afiestas> :/
<agateau> afiestas: ah ok
<agateau> afiestas: my other idea was to keep the latest photo dir for each device in the config
<agateau> afiestas: so that next time you plug the same device, it goes automatically in the photo dir
<afiestas> wouldn't be better to abstract gwenview from the "dir concept" ? is it really needed? 
<agateau> afiestas: not as magical, but better than today situation I would say
<agateau> afiestas: gwenview is a file-based picture viewer (at least for now)
<afiestas> only for the download I mean
<agateau> afiestas: ah yes
<afiestas> I'm imaging somethign like: (workflow for my parents)
<agateau> afiestas: I considered recursively going trough the device,
<agateau> afiestas: problem is when you plug an external hard drive :/
<afiestas> I plug the camera into the laptop, the notifier ask me if I want to download the pics to gwenview
<afiestas> I click on it, and gwenview starts to scan my device, after it it offers me a list og pics and videos, I select them and click on import 
<afiestas> btw, if the device notifier says "Download" the interface should say download too
<afiestas> right now interface says import (this confused me, not my parents xD)
<agateau> afiestas: agreed
<afiestas> and about the m-p-i project, maybe you can talk with the developer and offer hiim to add Camera's info
<afiestas> at the end, they are mass storage just like mp3, phones etc
<afiestas> and capable to reproduce mp3 and the like formats
<agateau> indeed
<agateau> so you say he is a colleague of mine?
<agateau> oh it's pitty
<agateau> he is currently sitting 6 meters on my left :)
<agateau> talking to him should be doable :)
<afiestas> xD
<agateau> lunch time!
<bambee> 1)° open qt designer, 2)° create a mainwindow, 3)° Try to add any widget to this windows --> does it work for you ? I cannot add anything to the window :\
<bambee> wtf
<bambee> (on precise)
<bambee> and now it works again... xD
 * bambee needs a coffee...
<Riddell> :)
<mikecb_> keeping you on your toes
<mikecb_> anyone working on a ubuntu one qt frontend?
<ScottK> I think the unity-qt people might be.
<mikecb_> interesting
<Riddell> mikecb_: the default frontend will by pyqt soon I believe
<mikecb_> is that 12.04 or +2?
<Riddell> dunno you'd need to ask them
<mikecb_> kk
<Riddell> and report back :)  they didn't know last time I asked
<fabo> Riddell: a11y patch commited and up-to-date. just need to build it, update symbols, and we're good to go with Qt 4.8
<fabo> fregl: thanks, ^^^
<Riddell> awooga, saves me forward porting this patch needed by libreoffice 
<fregl> fabo: great :)
<Riddell> rdieter: thanks for the strigi tars
<rdieter> Riddell: np
<ScottK> Riddell: barry's going to work on packaging PyKDE4 for Python3.
<ScottK> It turns out that /usr/lib/kde4/kpythonpluginfactory.so won't be a problem since for Ptyhon3 it'd be kpythonpluginfactory.cpython-32mu.so
<Riddell> ScottK: nice
<fabo> Riddell: which tarball are you talking about?
<fabo> last tag is 0.7.7, it has been uploaded to debian some time ago.
<fabo> afaik, you just need to sync
<Riddell> fabo: rdieter just posted that he could not find any tars so made some
<fabo> ah yeah, I created them myself using their release script
<PaulW2U> #freenode
<ewoerner> hey :-)
<ewoerner> who should i convince to package a newer version of plasma-widget-networkmanagement?
<ewoerner> "Plasma Shell Crashed after Resuming from Suspend to RAM" is creating lots of upstream duplicates from precise users
<debfx> fabo: ^ is your networkmanagement package ready?
<Riddell> I'm just about to look at that actually
<fabo> debfx: what do you mean by ready? I provided the last nm09 release and there's at least 1 known issue
<Riddell> fabo: what's the issue?
<fabo> Riddell: visual regression on the buttons
<Riddell> let me try.  the buttons are pretty screwed up in the version in oneiric anyway
<fabo> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/21/RR/3irNejQ2/snapshot2.png
<fabo> the same nm doesn't have this issue with KDE 4.7.4
<Riddell> that's what I have with KDE 4.7.97 and nm 0.9~svngit.nm09.20111023.ff842e-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1
<schnelle_> Riddell, fabo: I opened bugreport about this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290964
<ubottu> KDE bug 290964 in Plasma Widget "Buttons out of place in plasma nm widget (KDE 4 8rc2)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<schnelle_> the worst is that lamirque is not aware of this because he is still using 4.7.4 (where this problem doesn't exist)
<schnelle_> "when I upgrade to 4.8 I will try to fix this. I do not even use that version of Plasma NM regularly anymore :-/
<schnelle_> I just use the master branch version."
<schnelle_> this told me lamarque 2 days ago
<debfx> yeah our current nm widget has the same bug so that's not a blocker for the new version
<fabo> agree
<Riddell> version from fabo's PPA works and has no extra issues with my 3G modem
<Riddell> I'll check over the packaging and upload
<fabo> :)
<Riddell> ewoerner: look out for updates arriving in an hour or two
<jussi>  Sari is just taking a quick shower, then we will be off soon to the hospital :) :D :D
<ewoerner> great, thanks
 * jussi runs
<Riddell> jussi: good luck!
<Riddell> fabo: hmm networkmanagement  compiled fine but failed to upload
<fabo> Riddell: just seen
<fabo> interesting, because --compare-versions is fine
<fabo> and no warning on upgrade
<ScottK> Riddell: missing epoch.
<Riddell> ScottK: network-manager-kde has -v'1:0.9~rc3-0ubuntu1'
<Riddell> and plasma-widget-networkmanagement shouldn't need it
<fabo> 0.9*.0*
<fabo> I missed debian/rules as I didn't touched it
<fabo> 0.9.0~rc3 > 0.9~svngit
<Riddell> fabo: so sed 's/^[[:digit:].]\+/1:0.9.0/' ?
<Riddell> in debian/rules?
<Riddell> dpkg says yes, yes loading
<fabo> yes
<Riddell> I need to go out in a bit, if there is a tech board (keep an eye on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda and #ubuntu-meeting) in 3.5 hours please text message me
<Riddell> jriddell.org/contact.html
<Quintasan_> yofel, Call to lnusertemp failed( temporary directories full?). Check your installation. Ring any bells? Got this after upgrade. 
<Quintasan_> bleh
<Quintasan_> nvm
<ScottK> yofel_: Would you be up for updated KDE l10n for oneiric-proposed?  I'm going to prepare the actual packages for upload based on the PPA and I'd like to get the translation updates in too.  If so, please close Bug #913928  in changelog.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913928 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Tracking bug for KDE updates for 4.7." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913928
<Darkwing> charlie-tca: pign
<Darkwing> *ping
<charlie-tca> yes?
 * yottabit wonders..
<Darkwing> charlie-tca: care for a PM?
<charlie-tca> sure
<yottabit> is it legal to sell kubuntu and offer support, etc. without being canonical...
<ScottK> yottabit: As long as you comply with the trademark policy, yes.
<yottabit> nice
<yottabit> i'm thinking about doing that after google summer of code to have some money
<ScottK> (which is somewhere on Canonical's web site (or maybe ubuntu.com).
<yottabit> http://www.canonical.com/partners/reseller
<ScottK> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<ScottK> It's free software so you don't have to be an official reseller.
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu lts seems to have been added to the tech board agenda, with your name
<ScottK> I added it since they were discussing all the others.
<ScottK> IIRC Kubuntu LTS is a precursor to Edubuntu LTS, so it kind of has to get discussed.
<ScottK> I also assumed based on your comment you wanted it discussed.
<Riddell> well you'd think so but I was naievely following the tech board's instructions and assuming they would add it
<Riddell> yes I do
<Riddell> I guess the main things to be questioned are will upstream care about KDE after KDE Frameworks 5 is out
<Riddell> and KDE will do the same for 4.8 as they do for every other release
<Riddell> which is better than gnome do as far as I can see
<Riddell> will Qt care about Qt 4 after Qt 5 is out
<Riddell> which is much the same
<Riddell> and will QtWebkit be a security risk
<Riddell> which is arguable but it's the same general upstream policy as firefox
<ScottK> Unless they want to kick it out of Main, it kind of already is, LTS for Kubuntu or not.
<Riddell> right it's in ubuntu desktop anyway so it's not really a question
<Riddell> I think things can be in main but not 5 year LTS
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like TB is happening.
<Riddell> or at least pitti joined the channel :)
<ScottK> mdz is rounding people up in #u-devel.
<Darkwing> I'll be lurking
<Riddell> I wonder how this applies to us "What kind of SRU throughput do you have at the moment?"
<Riddell> besides "loads when ScottK does the point releases"
<ScottK> That's not insignificant.
<ScottK> It also reduces the drive for indiviual SRUs.
<ScottK> There have been some though.
<Riddell> I'm working on one just now for qt infact
<yofel_> it also helps with CVE patches on code that might have changed between .1 and .4/5, as one would need to port that first for the SRU
<yofel> ScottK: I'll do l10n in a bit
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome for the heads up on what to expect now :)
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu got approval, Kubuntu should be a simple one.
<Riddell> charlie-tca: ah but we're asking for 5 years not 3, and there's a lot more packages different in our seeds :)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but you are pretty much equal to Ubuntu, too.
 * yofel is mostly worried about kees and qtwebkit...
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu has always had LTS designation, too
<Riddell> no we missed one for the kde 4 transition
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu never had any officially, we just supported the release for the full time
<Riddell> yofel: jdstrand is the guy to be scared about I expect :)
<yofel> ~.~
<Riddell> ScottK: do you want to introduce or shall I?
<ScottK> Riddell: Go for it.
<ScottK> I started based on mdz changing /topic.
 * fabo don't expect API/ABI changes for QtWebKit 2.x anyway
<Darkwing> Ubuntu sure made it simpler by adopting Qt anyway 
<Riddell> see you in 2017 :)
<Darkwing> lol
<yofel> party time \o/
<ScottK> micahg: It's in Main ...
<fabo> the only problem is if microsoft buys Nokia :)
<Darkwing> not that it'll matter with the world ending in december
<Darkwing> :P
 * ScottK runs to the airport ...
<ScottK> Have fun everyone.
<fabo> bye ScottK 
<Riddell> fabo: they're only interested in the high end nokia bits, the super secret nokia low end stuff is where qt is at
<micahg> ScottK: indeed, but it still needs someone to support it
<Riddell> anyone wanting to do new calligra beta or is that my task for tomorrow?
<Darkwing> Riddell: building or testing?
<Riddell> Darkwing: packaging then testing, probably twice
<Riddell> of course I can set up an ec2 to help you :)
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric-release] Philip Muškovac * 115 * debian/changelog 4.7.4 oneiric-proposed
<fabo> Riddell: do you really think if that happens, they'll keep qt/qtwebkit for meltemi :) I doubt it
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric-release] Philip Muškovac * 116 * debian/changelog refresh date
<debfx> micahg: how do you plan to support webkitgtk? qtwebkit upstream said it's impossible to backport webkit fixes after a few months
<Riddell> fabo: they'll keep it for the super secret OS they're working on.  meltemi is a mystery to everyone
<micahg> debfx: I plan on getting people to help me maintain a stable branch, it's work, but possible (a lot of work, but seems there's no way around it)
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric-release] Philip Muškovac * 117 * debian/config fix branch link
<micahg> I was wondering if the directory structure is similar enough that if you were on the same base revision of webkit as webkitgtk if you'd be able to use the patches from there
<fabo> we can expect also a slow down in changes on webkit1 as a lot of teams are focusing on webkit2
<micahg> right
<micahg> that's the main impetus to create a stable branch as opposed to migrating to newer versions as webkitgtk for the most part has been API stable
<Riddell> upstream say they'd be happy to see a 4.8 updates branch for qtwebkit but indeed it would take work
<debfx> micahg: maybe that will be possible in the future if there is some coordination between qtwebkit and webkitgtk
<debfx> but not for qtwebkit 2.2 as they pretty much stopped following trunk around august
<micahg> indeed, I'd much prefer if there were a libwebkit that both wrapped around
<Riddell> I think that would take alot more coordination by webkit teams than they are willing to do
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-10
<ronnoc> Riddell: Hi Jonathan. Is there activity in the Kubuntu Testers group on Launchpad? Also, are tehre any coordinated effors ongoing with that group? Any way I can help? Thanks in advance.
<Riddell> ronnoc: not currently
<Riddell> I think it was a hope to make a irc channel where people would hang around waiting for things to be tested
<Riddell> but mostly that's just like hanging around here :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: Oh. Well I like breaking shiny new things. lol. Maybe it could be used for very specific testing? Telepathy comes to mind, for example. 
<ronnoc> kind of like how there are coordinated bug days. I dunno - thinking out loud a bit. 
<Riddell> oh we need testers, the question is how to keep track of where to find them and how to keep them reliable enough to be useful
<yofel> I would keep it here, I mean, even #kubuntu-bugs is unused even if it's there
<Riddell> I don't think a new irc channel is the best way to do that, maybe a bot that can do a testers ping
<Darkwing> kubutestbot?
<ronnoc> well it could also be used as a mailnig list for specific ppa / build / testing purposes
<Darkwing> :P:P
<ronnoc> Darkwing: exactly
<Riddell> a message in kubotu would be easy to do
<Riddell> I wonder who's incharge of kubotu 
<Darkwing> I thought logger was
<Riddell> might be
<Darkwing> I seem to remember talking to him about it being a ruby bot
<Darkwing> and I started scoffing
<Riddell> ideally it would take the irc nicks for the people in the group and ping them
<Darkwing> have a trigger like !testing
<Darkwing> and !testing would ping those ppl
<Darkwing> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee, Tm_T or jussi01
<Darkwing> Much like that.
<Darkwing> Sorry guys for the bad ping
<Riddell> gosh some of those ops are oldies
<ronnoc> from a dev perspective, there might be some merit to testing specific things heading into a such a LTS release. Releasing alpha's / beta's are good too, but I would think sometimes a more targeted set of parameters might be a good thing. 
<ronnoc> but you guys would know better than I :)
<Riddell> sorry I need to sleep, maybe Darkwing can e-mail apachelogger to get it added to kubotu 
<Darkwing> Who do we want it to ping?
 * Darkwing give Riddell a hug
<Darkwing> How you feeling anyway Riddell?
<Riddell> well ideally kubuntu-testing but that's hassle so it could just be manual for now
<ronnoc> well as I stated, if I can help and there's a decided need, ping me here or via LP or whatever's easier. in the meantime, good sleep to you!
<apachelogger> jussi: does ubottu have codez to build list-of-people-from-launchpad-team-mapped-to-irc
<apachelogger> WRT what jr wanted earlier for testing ping
<Darkwing> Hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> lo Darkwing
<Darkwing> Hows life mate?
<apachelogger> really weird, I am having all sorts of sleep issues :O
<apachelogger> hence I am up at 4am local time
<Darkwing> :/
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdemultimedia-dev_4%3a4.7.97-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.kmix.control.xml', which is also in package kmix 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1
<Tm_T> Riddell: some? (re: gosh some of those ops are oldies)
<fabo> Riddell: could you upload Qt 4.8.0 to ppa for testing/feedback?
<Riddell> fabo: which ppa?
<Riddell> isn't it already in yours?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | Congratulations Jussi and Sari | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> jussi and sari had a healthy daughter an hour ago
<Riddell> fabo: clearing out kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<pangolin> yay jussi!
<fabo> Riddell: yes, I was thinking to a kubuntu ppa
<fabo> congrats jussi/sari :)
<fabo> Riddell: at least, worksforme ;) I've upgraded from my ppa and don't see any obvious issues
<fabo> Riddell: about bug 911733, I would like to have some feedback from upstream on the patch before pulling into the packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911733
<Riddell> fabo: is there an accompanying qtwebkit update to package?
<fabo> Riddell: 2.2.1 is available but not needed, it contains minor changes (mostly for mac)
<fabo> I can make it available if you want
<Riddell> fabo: it would be good to have a known version number but don't let it take up your valuable time
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde-config-grub2 appears to need a rebuild in oneiric
<apachelogger> kcmshell4: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_grub2.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6Magick9CoderInfoC1ERKS0_
<apachelogger> when trying to 'create' a wallpaper
<Riddell> apachelogger: for 4.7.97?
<apachelogger> nah, seems to be magick binary incompatibility
<apachelogger> or so google says ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: so needs a SRU?
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> I am rebuilding locally right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep, SRU rebuild needed :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, what do you think about switching our bootsplash to something closer to the ksplash screen?
<apachelogger> IMHO with the new artwork of 4.8 our splash doesn't quite keep up 
<apachelogger> in terms of sexyness
<Riddell> apachelogger: the usplash one?
<Riddell> using lots of colours and gradients in that is risky because some computers can't do them at that stage
<Riddell> but testing would be interesting
<apachelogger> well, it is grey, so that should be fine, especially since those drivers that do dkms will likely also be able to paint a background
<apachelogger> though that is a wild assumption
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/20120110_002.mp4
<Riddell> apachelogger: how large is that? (I'm on a limited connection)
<apachelogger> 40 or so
<Riddell> sorry too large
<Riddell> http://www.kereltis.com/2012/01/07/my-thoughts-on-kubuntu-11-10/ first complaint is not enough wallpapers :)
<Tm_T> by default, meaning kdewallpapers is missing
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's always good if one can complain mostly on that (:
<apachelogger> it means one is fortunate enough to not have a screen resolution so that the wallpaper and splash looks odd because we only ship one resolution of those :P
<Tm_T> aww
<mikecb> That's creepy. I'm using the same wallpaper as that link...
<shadeslayer> jussi: congrats!!!
<Riddell> fregl, ScottK if qt_accessibility=1 is required should we just set that for all sessions?
<fregl> Riddell: I think so. Please test and bug me if it doesn't play nice. I will meet with the gnome a11y people next week, so I can figure out things if we still have problem.
<fregl> +s
<fregl> Riddell: I tried to be careful so that the plugin is completely inactive unless gnome a11y was enabled. when gnome a11y is enabled, then it should still do very little, except when screen reader/accerciser are running. but I haven't tested the whole thing much.
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno. I was just fixing the W-I tracker error.
<Riddell> mm, skeat wants me to look at the WIs this week to see if we should postpone some, which is probably a good idea, just yet another thing for my todo
<Quintasan_> jussi: \o/ gratz!
<fabo> Riddell: I don't want to complain but it's a mess in the kubuntu blueprints/WI ;)
<fabo> they aren't even approved or reflect current status
<Riddell> yes, mostly my fault I fear
<ScottK> Riddell: I  blame the French.
<ScottK> (specifically the one that crashed into you)
<fabo> hehe :)
<Riddell> :)
<fabo> I remember a bridge where only one car can pass, no priorities, kind of fifo
<fabo> in martinique
<fabo> it was fun (and dangerous) to drive there
<fabo> after a week, you used to drive like them... you just need to survive the week
<Riddell> the trouble is that driving like them doesn't make it any safer :)
<fabo> Riddell: qtwebkit 2.2.1 uploaded to my ppa, ready to consume
<fabo> yofel_: ping
<allee> Booting todays precise CD: there not 'Install icon' in the folderview, not something found when searching for 'install' in k-menu.
<Riddell> allee: is ubiquity-kde available as a command?
<Riddell> roar, ec2 machine killed the disk I was doing calligra on
<allee> Riddell: no.  It also booted straight into the kde desktop. No selection of 'try' and 'install'.  but this was maybe a timeout issue
<Riddell> allee: is ubiquity-frontend-kde installed?
<allee> Riddell: no    /me installs it ...
<allee> Riddell: now (only) ubiquity and ubiquity-dm is in path
<allee> dpkg -L ubiquity-frontend-kde   show nothing is installed into /usr/*bin/
<allee> starting ubiquity from cmd line and the -kde version is started
<Riddell> yes that's normal
<Riddell> so sounds like there's a problem with the cd builds
<Riddell> check ubuntu desktop cd manifest
<debfx> didrocks: could you test Qt 4.8 from https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/qt/+packages so we can upload it sometime soon
<Riddell> ug PPAs not started after 6 hours and might start in 9 hours
<ts2> there is a rather massive PPA queue: https://launchpad.net/builders
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> hi from all
<schnelle> Riddell: is new nm widget from fabo's ppa going to be available for oneiric through beta ppa? or it is precise only? 
<schnelle> i'm seeing artifacts in nm widget all the time since upgrade tu rc2 in oneiric
<Riddell> schnelle: no plans for oneiric yet, if you think it should be give good reasons and offer to help :)
<Riddell> nice new KDE user, seems he doesn't like ubuntu for its six month release, wonder if he knows we do kde updates
<Riddell> http://www.davidrevoy.com/index.php?article110/kubuntu-11-10-for-digital-painting
<schnelle> Riddell: I have only "visual" reason: broken buttons : http://www.dodaj.rs/f/21/RR/3irNejQ2/snapshot2.png
<schnelle> nothing else :)
<schnelle> and can you point me to some good packagin wiki. I want to learn packaging in my spare time :)
<schnelle> and to help, offcorse
<schnelle> :)
<Riddell> nice comments too "Kubuntu simply *rocks* for desktop use."
<Riddell> schnelle: well that buttons aren't fixed, needs a new upstream release for that
<Riddell> schnelle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide but it might be a bit out of date (and the new one is about using UDD which isn't really ready)
<Riddell> there's various debian ones and of course debian policy is the formal definition spec (not a tutorial)
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted might have more information
<Riddell> but it might work best one to one, get me at a good time and I can guide you through it
<Riddell> or Darkwing can, we gave him a tutorial at UDS :)
<Riddell> so he knows all about it
<schnelle> Riddell: ok thanks. "Learn to package and help Kubuntu guys" is on my todo list :)
<Riddell> great!
<schnelle> Riddell: and i have one proposal for next lts. muon constantly fails to some install external deb files (kernel debs, some icon themes form kde look etc. gdebi-kde doesn't have no problem installing the same debs.
<schnelle> so if muon doesn't get fixed in time
<schnelle> i think revreting to gdebi-kde is better option for next lts
<Riddell> reported it to jonathan thomas?
<Riddell> he's the muon dude and is usually responsive
<schnelle> yes on bugs.kde but no response from him yet
<Riddell> he doesn't seem to be around much these days, busy with real life I guess
<schnelle> there is big thread on kubuntuforums with problems with muon
<schnelle> and in that thread are mostly very experiented kubuntu users
<schnelle> I will in inform you if these bugs doesn't get fixed soon
<schnelle> i mean muon package manager works, updater works, but muon for installing external deb files failes very often
<schnelle> that was gdebi-kde's job till oneiric
<Riddell> yeah keep an eye on it
 * Riddell out
 * jussi01 waves from the hospital
<ScottK> jussi01: Waving from the hospital on IRC probably shouldn't be your priority at the moment ...
<BarkingFish> ??? :I
<BarkingFish> You can access IRC in a hospital???
<ScottK> His wife is having or just had a baby.
<ScottK> Depends on the hospital.
<BarkingFish> *squeeeeeeee*
<BarkingFish> omg!!!
<BarkingFish> ScottK: While I think about it, any news on the NM and nm-applet in 4.7.4 or for pangolin?  I recall mentioning the update to the code from Lamarque a week or three back, just wonder if you have anyone working on it yet
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I've been working on getting 4.7.4 ready for upload to oneiric-proposed.
<BarkingFish> well 4.7.4 is still working well here, no drama to mention yet.  
<jussi01> ScottK: its late, both mum and daughter are sleeping :)
<rbelem> jussi01, congrats :-D
<tazz> congrats jussi01 
<bambee> jussi01: w00t, congrz
<bambee> congrats*
<yofel_> congratulations jussi01 :D
<Riddell> jussi01: does the bairn have a facebook page yet? :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Facebook requires you to be at least 13.
<Riddell> I'm sure they rule gets broken a lot
<Riddell> BarkingFish: new version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/networkmanagement
<BarkingFish> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: No doubt.
<BarkingFish> right guys, back in a tick, gotta reboot.
<BarkingFish> Riddell!!!  You, sir, are a God.  I'm utterly speechless.
<BarkingFish> The new version of the plasma nm widget for Pangolin is not only working on Ocelot, it's restored all the audio notifications with network manager, I have full control over all of my wifi interfaces too.  
<BarkingFish> I can guarantee you the i386 version is functioning cleanly from the word Go.
 * ScottK doesn't consider the lack of networking related audio notifications a bug ...
<BarkingFish> ScottK: it is when your vision isn't great
<ScottK> Good point.
<BarkingFish> and you can't change the text size of the visual notifications :)
<BarkingFish> It was the only one of the notifications which failed to work, ScottK - I spoke with Lamarque about it a few months back, and he explained that he'd changed the settings somewhere since the nm was producing audio notifications before the desktop had even started up.
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<BarkingFish> now it's back to rights, the notifications start after the nm applet has kicked in, and you get the sounds only when the event happens
<Riddell> BarkingFish: ah interesting, might be good to have it backported to the beta PPA then
<BarkingFish> yeah, definitely
<BarkingFish> i did have the problem with the old nm widget that whatever my USB wifi interface connected to, the internal one would see as the "only" available network
<BarkingFish> that's now running correctly too, so that both interfaces are working independently of each other
<BarkingFish> Guys, anyone know where the fix for the plasma desktop crashes was?  I can't remember whether there were repairs to 4.7.3 or whether it was fixed when I upgraded to 4.7.4...
<ScottK> There's some in 4.7.4.
<BarkingFish> Right, cause I have a user in #kubuntu who is dealing with this in 4.7.3, wise to advise him to try to upgrade to 4.7.4?  
<yofel> BarkingFish: it was fixed in 4.7.4, I remember you saying 4.7.3 being broken
<BarkingFish> yeah, which pool was it put in, was it the oneiric-proposed, or kde's ppa?
<Riddell> BarkingFish: see topic
<BarkingFish> sorry, missed that :)
<BarkingFish> Thanks
<BarkingFish> so that'd be oneiric-updates universe?
<BarkingFish> or multiverse?
<Riddell> "4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric" ~kubuntu-ppa updates PPA
<BarkingFish> ok, got it.  Sorry if I seem a bit thick, been feeling grotty all day :(
<BarkingFish> when I finish up, I think i might just head out to bed for the night
<Riddell> I fear I'm already at that stage
<BarkingFish> yeah... Normally I don't go to bed much before midnight unless I'm feeling really crud - 2am or so if I'm ok.
<BarkingFish> It's now 10.43pm and I want to curl up and sleep till christmas. Next year.
<Riddell> radio4extra is your friend
<BarkingFish> nah, I listen to the BBC World Service :)
<BarkingFish> I like radio 4, but killing Radio 7 was a travesty
<BarkingFish> The BBC should have been shot, stabbed, barbecued, cut up into small pieces, fried and then *really* hurt.
<Riddell> I agree,  except for the being violent bit of course
<BarkingFish> :)
<Saviq> hey all, anyone seen QtQuick 3D in a PPA somewhere?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-11
<valorie> Jussi, congratulations!
<valorie> your life has changed forever
<allee> jussi01: congrats!!
<Riddell> wow calligra still has 10 hours to build in PPA
<Riddell> gosh something funky has happened to launchpad bugs pages
<Riddell> "Some parts of this page are in beta: Dynamic bug listings"
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmygpo-qt
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmms/+bug/914733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914733 in libmms (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libmms" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmygpo-qt/+bug/914720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914720 in libmygpo-qt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] libmygpo-qt" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Tonio_, debfx, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, NCommander, Quintasan_, ScottK: meed to discuss fabo's kubuntu-dev membership www.doodle.com/s2xvbns5ykaz5zfd
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: how's the muon spec
<Riddell> should any items be postponed?
<Riddell> (we're reviewing all the specs)
<Riddell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-muon
<Riddell> Darkwing: can the docs task be assigned to you?
<ScottK> Riddell: Doodled.
<ScottK> I would have done so earlier, but I had to get a password reset.
<Riddell> you need a password for doodle?
<Riddell> rbelem: do you still plan to get these done? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-filesharing
<ScottK> If you want to be able to edit your doodle later.
<Riddell> yofel_: "give another attempt at making dot graph readable/searchable" what's bad about it?
<Riddell> Quintasan_: still want to get kde-telepathy inthe archive?
<Riddell> Quintasan_: how's "package Simon Listens" doing?
<Riddell> fabo: are you wanting to take an items from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-active ?
<fabo> Riddell: that's my plan. i started to look into updating kde4libs
<Riddell> fabo: I'll put your name by package Plasma Active components then
<fabo> sounds good
<Riddell> Quintasan_: do you expect to do "package mallit - meego onscreen keyboard and add to seeds" ?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<Riddell> thanks
<rbelem> Riddell, i will back next week to my open source activities :-)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wrt Telepathy KDE, 0.3 is going to be a beta release, so I'd say it's a pretty good candidate for the archives since we can expect 0.4 to be out before feature freeze
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah is that out soon?
<markey_nokialyze> hmm
<markey_nokialyze> there's basically a bug in the Kubuntu installer
<markey_nokialyze> it queries the NTP before setting the proxy
<markey_nokialyze> here in the company we have to use a proxy
<markey_nokialyze> so the install fails unless you disconnect the network. it tries, and tries again... endless loop
<Riddell> I didn't know NTP could be proxied
<Riddell> but that's for evan or another ubiquity person to sort out, do report a bug, they're usually quite responsive
<markey_nokialyze> yeah, true
<markey_nokialyze> but anyway, it fails when it tries to access NTP, and then does not recover
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<markey_nokialyze> at least the Alternate Installer behaves like this
<markey_nokialyze> ok
<debfx> ubiquity is the wrong package if you are talking about the alternate installer
<debfx> I think debian-installer is the correct one
<Riddell> uh oh, libapogee failed to build, I haven't touched that since gutsy
<ScottK> blame multiarch and make slangasek fix it.
<Riddell> :)
<ScottK> 4.7.4 upload to oneiric-proposed in process.
<Riddell> great, thanks ScottK 
<Riddell> koffice -> calligra upgrade works fine
<ScottK> Meh.  Packet loss on hotel internet.  This may take awhile.
<Riddell> ScottK: I can supply ec2 machines if needed, they come with their own screen session
<ScottK> Wouldn't help.  I'd still have to upload the packages.
<ScottK> I've got them all ready, it's just slow up out of a deep hole ...
<ScottK> Seems to have picked up speed once I started complaining.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh also bug 824042 says it might have issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824042 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] needs-packaging: kde-telepathy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824042
<ScottK> Anyone interested in being the Kubuntu rep to QA meetings?
<ScottK> (once a week IRC for ~an hour)
<Riddell> alas not me just now
 * ScottK thinks BarkingFish would be good, but he's not here right now.
<Riddell> yes could be
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there artwork for project neon we can use on fosdem posters?
<Riddell> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openal-soft/+bug/586324 reopened
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 586324 in openal-soft (Ubuntu) "[MIR] openal-soft" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> and just for luck, bug 914923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914923 in qtzeitgeist (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qtzeitgeist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914923
<Quintasan> Riddell: Once I get some decent feedback on that it works as expected and we want it in seed and main (referring to kde-telepathy)
<Quintasan> Riddell: maliit is on-hold on apachelogger unless someone else is up to review my frameworks packaging
<Quintasan> and as to simon - waiting for upstream response since there is either something wrong with our qtmobility or upstream is using some black magic in the build system
<Quintasan> Riddell: If I won't get any response in like week or two then consider simon packaging as abandoned for now from my side
<Quintasan> Riddell: I presume we have some artwork in bzr, let me see
<Quintasan> Riddell: as for telepathy-kde - "for my use case, it is. but there are some things missing that many people would complain about, like logging for example" <- upstream. I think we should stick with Kopete for LTS and kde-telepathy for LTS+1
<Riddell> telepathy-kde should be in the archive anyway
<Riddell> Quintasan: others can review packaging, is it on revu?
<Riddell> Quintasan: first step is getting kde-telepathy in universe, worry about main and seed later
<Quintasan> Riddell: kde-telepathy is packaging is sitting in Alioth and I am co-maintaining it with gkiagia
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> x crashed
<Quintasan> Riddell: Re kde-telepathy, upstream plans to roll out 0.3 this month, the packages will be renamed to ktp-*
<Quintasan> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/ <-- packaging, search for pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/
<Quintasan> I would be in favour of waiting till 0.3 and then uploading
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Would you be interested/able to be the Kubuntu attendee at QA meetings?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^ any opinion on that?
<ScottK> No
<BarkingFish> i'm so far behind right now ScottK that I've not even got involved with the packaging for Precise yet, I don't know what I'd be able to contribute or what I'd even need to do
<BarkingFish> if it's just sitting there, smiling and agreeing with everyone, i'd be fine :P
<Quintasan> :DD
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Making Kubuntu part of the process, maybe discussing testing issues we're having, and communicating anything of interest to kubuntu-devel is about it. No packaging needed.
<ScottK> BTW, I had to stop the 4.7.4 upload for lunch.  It's going again now.
<BarkingFish> ScottK: this is what I mean, I have no idea what would be of interest to here, or what testing issues you're having - if you want to bring me up to speed, (anyone with issues to raise) email me some notes, problems you're having etc, and I'll do my best.
<ScottK> I think that's perfect.  We didn't have a QA attendee so far, so it's a new role and you can figure it out.
<BarkingFish> Sure, whatever :)
<BarkingFish> I do still want to get involved with the packaging side and testing, like I did for oneiric, it just means me bringing myself back up to speed again.
<BarkingFish> I'm set up this end with a new ssh key, new gpg key, i've got the pbuilder-dist set up, I just don't want to sit around like the last sandwich at a buffet
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes let's upload then
<Quintasan> k
<Quintasan> will get to adjusting packages this week
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Are you subscribed to the ubuntu-qa mailing list?
<Quintasan> winter holidays ++
<ScottK> If not, that would be good (it's low volume)
<BarkingFish> I don't think I am, ScottK - I'm on ubuntu-devel and kubuntu-devel at the moment
<ScottK> Please do, then you'll get meeting announcements ...
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> done, just waiting for the email
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<BarkingFish> now the next thing I have to do is use kfind and search my PC for quintasan's guide to packaging which he gave me before 11.10 came out :)
<Quintasan> I did give you a one
<Quintasan> but it was such a long time ago that even I do not remember the details
<BarkingFish> yes I know you did. I took shedloads of notes and filed them very carefully under L for Lost :P
<BarkingFish> I have 19.2TB of disk space here, might take a while to find, but I know I put it somewhere
<Quintasan> >19.2TB
<Quintasan> >19.2
<Quintasan> >TB
<Quintasan> OHSHI-
<BarkingFish> well that's funny :)  Hotmail categorises mailing list subscriptions to ubuntu as "Unsafe" and filters them via Smartscreen!
<BarkingFish> ScottK: Subscription confirmed
<BarkingFish> brb gotta flip my fish patties :)
<Quintasan> k, going back to books
<BarkingFish> i'll be danged if I can find that packaging guide...  I'm sure i stored it in the 1GB of local space I have in the machine, as opposed to one of the other external USBs
<BarkingFish> well, looks like I was wrong. I have found it though :)
<BarkingFish> So now I have an idea of what I'm doing again, ScottK - anything you want checking, testing or attempting to build against precise?
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Not me, but I bet Riddell has a stack of stuff.
<BarkingFish> excellent. That'll give me something to do tonight, since I'm as bored as hell :P
<BarkingFish> Riddell: Got any work you want taking off your shoulders?
<ulysses> http://www.calligra.org/news/announcements/calligra-2-4-beta-6/
<ScottK> ulysses: I think Riddell already did packages.
<ulysses> oh, I was wrong, I thought it was only 2.3.85
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> ulysses: beta 6 is waiting on slow PPAs to compile
<Riddell> but it's done
<Riddell> BarkingFish: new cmake packaging?
<ScottK> 4.7.4 is uploaded.
<Riddell> ScottK: awesome, needs approval by someone to get past unaccepted?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Ubuntu-sru.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: New skanlite in Debian Experimental needs merging.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: test if libapogee2 build failures and report to upstream
<BarkingFish> Riddell: Since I'm only just getting back into this, I'm looking to just to rebuilds and stuff atm, until I can get right back to speed :)
<BarkingFish> Sure, I'll take libapogee2 if you want
<Riddell> BarkingFish: test locally for precise
<Riddell> if it fails report to indi upstream
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem
<BarkingFish> >>>:(
<BarkingFish> Looks like I've not set up right - I found quintasan's brief guide to packaging, but obviously didn't copy it all.
<BarkingFish> Sorry Riddell - I'll come back to you as and when I have this damn thing working properly.
<BarkingFish> aha, there we go. Sorry for the dela
<BarkingFish> *delay
<BarkingFish> Riddell: I'm running the build now, will let you know how it goes
<BarkingFish> Riddell: libapogee2 has built successfully, a couple of warnings from the system during the build, mostly about typedef being ignored, but it's worked
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I've updated the spec. :)
<Riddell> BarkingFish: interesting, so maybe it's a problem only on arm
<BarkingFish> so what issues are you having with it there?
<Riddell> well look on launchpad
<BarkingFish> ok, will do
<Darkwing> Riddell: Yes, any docs tasks can be assigned to me.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know about the .deb install issues?
<JontheEchidna> should be fixed in precise
<Riddell> oh cool
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-12
<Riddell> calligra in beta ppa needs testing
<JontheEchidna> also in 1.2.3, but the tech board seems to have ignored my micro release exception request
<Darkwing> Any headway for KMail?
<Darkwing> I've switched back to T-Bird
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you just post to the mailing list?  for the kubuntu lts issue we had to add it to the agenda ourselves
<JontheEchidna> oh, didn't know that
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes it's not what they document but it seems they don't have a habit of making an agenda
<Riddell> Darkwing: headway how?
<Darkwing> It wont update and just sits there with loading... instead of my messages.
<Darkwing> It's gone from pesky to totally unusable.
<Riddell> dunno then, it works for my simple test cases but I don't use it heavy
<Darkwing> Yeah, it seems to hate me after 10K emails or so
<ScottK> Riddell and JontheEchidna: Or add it to the agenda yourself, but then you have to show up at the meeting.
<ScottK> The only reason Kubuntu LTS got on the agenda was I added it.
<BarkingFish> holy cow, Riddell!  That's one heck of a buildlog, and I certainly didn't see any of those errors during the i386 build - I got the typedef warnings, but no actual errors
<Riddell> BarkingFish: can you put it into your PPA, if it works there I'll probably build it for !arm
<BarkingFish> sure, probably won't be tonight, I'm about to pack my stuff up and get off to bed. I'll do it first thing in the morning :)
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/calligra-2.3.86
<yofel> Riddell: I think we can close my graph work item, now that I made the 4.8 one SVG, you can search it, which makes it  ~ok
<apachelogger> oh kay
<apachelogger> yofel: y u no sleep?
<yofel> I just woke up, good morning ;)
<apachelogger> GOOD MORNING DEAR YOFEL!
<apachelogger> there, now you are awake for sure
<apachelogger> woohoo
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> now we can play online chess
<ronnoc> Riddell: Thanks for packaging Calligra B6! FWIW I briefly blogged about it as well: http://www.thebluemint.net/2012/01/calligra-24-beta-6-is-out-kubuntu-gets.html (also downloading it now :)
<bambee> qtcreator works randomly again o.O
 * bambee probably passed through a space warp... or he's dreaming...
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I'm organising Ubuntu Developer Week right now - is anyone interested in doing anything Qt-y or KDE-y?
<dholbach> this time we have 30m slots, so you either go for 1h sessions or present a shorter topic
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable is the preliminary schedule
<greyback> dholbach: hey, I'm the guy working on testing and Qt using Testability. I heard you were asking for me?
<Riddell> greyback: he was after Ubuntu Developer Week talks
<Riddell> greyback: what's Testability?
<greyback> Riddell: Yep I gave a short talk at the Ubuntu Dev week (just now actually)
<greyback> Riddell: it's an automated UX testing system, specifically for Qt apps
<Saviq> greyback, we're at the rally, no u dev week ;)
<greyback> Saviq: gah, me and names...
<Saviq> greyback, and he wasn't asking for you specifically, I did ;)
<Saviq> I just thought it's a great thing to talk about
<greyback> Saviq: I do too. I'm here to please :)
<Riddell> greyback: oh well a talk about that would be very interesting to me
<Riddell> does it compare to Froglogic Squish?
<dholbach> hey greyback :)
<dholbach> here's what I said earlier:
<dholbach>  I'm organising Ubuntu Developer Week right now - is anyone interested in doing anything Qt-y or KDE-y?
<dholbach>  this time we have 30m slots, so you either go for 1h sessions or present a shorter topic
<dholbach>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable is the preliminary schedule
<dholbach> (before you joined the channel)
<greyback> Riddell: I considered Squish, and it's very poweful, but Testability is almost equivalent in many ways, and superior in otheres
<greyback> dholbach: Hi! Thanks for the catch up
<greyback> dholbach: yeah I could take up 30 of those minutes :)
<dholbach> greyback, you are a hero
<greyback> dholbach: I'll add myself to the page
<dholbach> greyback, which date and time would suit you? which title would you like to have?
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> even better :)
<greyback> np
<JontheEchidna> anybody seen this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/915235
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 915235 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-installer crash" [Undecided,New]
<JontheEchidna> I've not touched muon at all in oneiric since oneiric's release and suddenly yesterday I get a crash with 20 dupes
<Riddell> hum, I got an authorisation error when installing from muon
<Riddell> which doesn't help answer this question
<JontheEchidna> check if /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 is running
<JontheEchidna> that issue usually means that it has crashed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's not
<Riddell> it's not even installed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: installs fine once polkit-kde installed
<Riddell> no log of why it would be uninstalled
 * shadeslayer upgrades to precise
<yofel> Riddell: usually happens if you install ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop, pokit-kde-1 isn't pulled in
<yofel> *polkit-kde-1
<shadeslayer> yo-fel :D
<debfx> maybe we should seed polkit-kde-1 directly
<Riddell> yeah probably a good idea
<Riddell> or have muon depend on it
<yofel> muon has an alternate dep on polkit-kde-1 and the gnome one, so rather add that to kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> ok
<yofel> or I think it had it...
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ^ ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it does
<Riddell> apt-cache show muon does not mention it in oneiric
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's because it's libqapt-runtime that has the dependency
<JontheEchidna> yeah: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/kde/libqapt-runtime
<Riddell> oh I see, I probably have ubuntu desktop installed on here and maybe at some point I did an uninstall of qt/kde bits and it didn't get installed back
<Riddell> I'll add it to the seed
<JontheEchidna> brb
<BarkingFish> Riddell: sorry I haven't uploaded the libapogee2 package yet, I mislaid it this morning, couldn't find it, and I've been busy. I'm rebuilding the package now, I'll upload asap
<BarkingFish> anyone up for a quick refresher for me?
<Riddell> BarkingFish: refresher of what?
<BarkingFish> I looked through my course from quintasan, and it's not there - how do I push packages up to my PPA? I've got packages from one before, never sent *to* one though :)
<Riddell> BarkingFish: do you have a signed package?
<BarkingFish> yes
<Riddell> BarkingFish: can you paste the .changes file so I can make sure?  paste.kde.org
<BarkingFish> sure. I've not amended anything though, and the last signature on it was you I think!
<BarkingFish> give me a sec
<BarkingFish> this is the last changes file that was with it - http://paste.kde.org/185678/
<BarkingFish> way back to 2009
<Riddell> BarkingFish: so you need to add a changelog entry, do a source build and sign it, and upload to your PPA (assuming your PPA is active)
<Riddell> if you don't know how to do that I can take you through it (but I'm a bit slow these days)
<BarkingFish> I have got a ppa, there's just nothing in it right now :)
<BarkingFish> give me a mo, I'll go do the changelog entry and rebuild it, and be back to you in a moment or three
<BarkingFish> I have to sign this now, don't I?
<Riddell> yes
<BarkingFish> i don't know about slow. If I get much slower I'll be moving backwards :P
<Riddell> debsign -kme@mykey.com *sourcea.changes
<BarkingFish> ok
<yofel> if you run debuild -S it'll automatically asks you to sign it at the end
<Riddell> BarkingFish: I'm away from my computer for a bit, if you need any questions answered just text me I'm not far (jriddell.org/contact.html)
<BarkingFish> it's ok Riddell - I can bug someone else till you get back :)
 * yofel feels like he's out of glass
<yofel> transparent existence
<yofel> :P
<BarkingFish> yofel: I'm rebuilding the source now, i think.  
<BarkingFish> I'm so lost since I clouted my head I couldn't find my fanny in daylight with a satnav and a torch...
<yofel> debuild -S will build a new source package, if that's what you did
<BarkingFish> it's not
<yofel> what did you do?
<BarkingFish> sudo pbuilder build ../lib*.dsc     from inside the source
<yofel> ah no, that builds binaries - we explicitely don't want those
<yofel> more like launchpad rejects them
 * BarkingFish bangs his head on his desk to see if he can knock any sense back in
<BarkingFish> ok, can I ctrl-c this then and get on with the right thing?
<yofel> yes, pbuilder is for building local binaries - meaning making sure it will build in the PPA
<BarkingFish> so I just run debuild -S from where - inside the source folder?
<yofel> right
<BarkingFish> ok
<yofel> that'll make a new .dsc and .changes and ask you to sign them
<BarkingFish> well this is fun
<BarkingFish> i better go back a step - what's the doodad for making an entry in the changelog semi-automatically?
<yofel> dch -i
<BarkingFish> I tried debuild -S but it's telling me that it can't find my secret key :P
<yofel> and fix the version to what you want
<BarkingFish> ok
<yofel> for dch to work properly, you'll need to have this in your .bashrc:
<yofel> export DEBFULLNAME='Philip Muškovac'
<yofel> export DEBEMAIL='yofel@kubuntu.org'
<yofel> make sure those match with whatever you entered in your gpg key
<BarkingFish> ah fgs.
<BarkingFish> I've got that in my .bashrc - but debsign is refusing to sign, it still says it can't find my secret key
<yofel> you do see your key with gpg --list-keys ?
<BarkingFish> yep.  I may be doing it wrong though.
<BarkingFish> My key shows me as Thorsteinn A Malmjursson (BarkingFish) <email here>
<yofel> ah, then your DEBFULLNAME needs to be: "Thorsteinn A Malmjursson (BarkingFish)"
<BarkingFish> The changes in the log only show My first name, middle initial and last name.  Does the (BarkingFish) need to be there too?
<BarkingFish> You're psychic
<yofel> it has to be there - for some reason
<debfx> you can select your key with DEBSIGN_KEYID="0x<ID>" in ~/.devscripts
<yofel> hm, true
<BarkingFish> yay!
<BarkingFish> done
<BarkingFish> now I can go onto the next step... I just have to remember what it was :)
<yofel> dput ppa:... whatever.changes
<BarkingFish> I also have to put the packages up there as well, john wanted them
<shadeslayer> anything that needs doing?
<BarkingFish> yofel: So when it comes to the ppa, what is the full address of the ppa I need to put the packages and the .changes into?
<yofel> ppa:<userid>/<ppaname>
<BarkingFish> nvm, just found the ppa and it tells me :)
<BarkingFish> https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35/+archive/ppa
<BarkingFish> the instructions for sticking stuff into it are there already :)
<shadeslayer> Any ETA for Qt 4.8?
<yofel> iirc that's in some PPA
<shadeslayer> Oh, where? I can try and package qt-at-spi then
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~fboudra/+archive/qt/+packages
<yofel> but that seems to already be there too ^^
<BarkingFish> yofel: while these packages rebuild, I'm gonna put my dinner on to cook, and then get them rammed up onto the ppa for Riddell. I'll be back in about 10 minutes or so
<yofel> k
<BarkingFish> thx
<shadeslayer> Derp, someone already packaged it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Plenty to do: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> afiestas: poke
<BarkingFish> aw this is getting right on my whotsits now.
<BarkingFish> right. I signed the changelog, signed the changes, everything I'm supposed to do I've done, yofel - and what do I get? I get told I'm supposed to put the .sig or .asc file as the first file on the command line.
<BarkingFish> I am gonna scream in a minute :(
<yofel> who tells you that?
<BarkingFish> the command line
<yofel> which command?
<BarkingFish> dput ppa:lightningstrike35/ppa blahetc.source.changes
<BarkingFish> I get this back: "Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc) should be the first file given on the command line"
<yofel> you did do: dch -> debuild -S -> dput?
<BarkingFish> yup
<yofel> ...
 * BarkingFish is a sad panda. goes to have dinner and sit in the naughty corner.
<BarkingFish> See you guys in a bit
<afiestas> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> afiestas: Could you point me to your bluetooth keyboard app?
<shadeslayer> I couldn't find it ...
<afiestas> bluedevil?
<shadeslayer> Uhh ... yeah, the blue prints have a task that says that your keyboard app needs packaging
<shadeslayer> "[kubuntu-members] package afiestas' first boot bluetooth keyboard app and integrate with live CD: TODO"
<afiestas> aah !
<afiestas> but that's for the installer !
<afiestas> i don't have it here but I can send it to you tomorrow
<afiestas> ups not tomorrow, next Monday
<shadeslayer> Sure no problem
<shadeslayer> We also need to ship some sane keyboard bindings for Mac users @_@
<afiestas> bindings? for mac?
<afiestas> shorcuts?
<shadeslayer> afiestas: yep, like Alt+F2 is really difficult seeing how you have to use Fn to enable F2
<shadeslayer> So it becomes something like : Alt + fn + F2
<shadeslayer> But then the same key is used for brightness controll without F2
<shadeslayer> *control
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so that thing of afiestas' needs packaging and somehow integrating with the installer, I guess put it in the right seed and make sure it has an autostart
<shadeslayer> Okay, it's just that I couldn't even find the sources to try it out myself ;)
<Riddell> well that's the first task
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/LYGPD.png
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<BarkingFish> Hi guys, sorry about walking out earlier.  I was just depressed and a bit pissed at not getting stuff to work.
<yofel> np, welcome back
<Riddell> no point getting more frustrated
<BarkingFish> yeah, I know
<BarkingFish> Anyway, I managed to sign the changes, rebuild the package, and I've sent the source.changes to the ppa, or at least, I thought I had. They've not shown up in my ppa.
<yofel> did you get a rejection mail?
<Riddell> BarkingFish: can you pastebin the .changes file?
<BarkingFish> yofel: no, I'll show you what I got
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802295/
<BarkingFish> that was the output from the dput command, so according to that, it's gone
<BarkingFish> and I'll paste the changes up for you now, Riddell 
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802298/
<yofel> how long has it been since you uploaded?
<BarkingFish> about 5 - 6 minutes
<BarkingFish> i have no idea how long it takes
<yofel> about 5min usually, it's a cron job IIRC
<BarkingFish> does it actually keep the changes file in the ppa, or does the system try to build it, then put the output in your ppa?
<yofel> it puts the sources you uploaded in the PPA, then builds it and adds the binaries
<BarkingFish> I assume giving your ppa a name doesn't change where you upload to, perchance, does it?
<BarkingFish> https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35/+archive/ppa  - When i set it up, I was asked to give it a title, so I did.
<yofel> that's the display name, doesn't matter
<yofel> the relevant name here is 'ppa'
<BarkingFish> ok, then I'm stuck. afaict according to paste 802295, it's gone up.
<BarkingFish> Where it's gone, however, is a bloody mystery :P
<yofel> hm, about now you should either have it show up or get an error mail
<BarkingFish> hold on then, i'll check my incoming email
<BarkingFish> oh bugger
<BarkingFish> Rejected
<BarkingFish> i put 2 l's at the start of my ppa address :P
<yofel> at least you know it arrived ;P
<BarkingFish> yep, it's now been sent to the right ppa, i had to force it though, cause i got told it'd already been uploaded :)
<Riddell> rm *upload
<Riddell> will sort hat
<Riddell> it makes a .upload file to record what you have uploaded
<Riddell> so just remove it if you need to upload again
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.  Thanks. All i did was put it through again but with dput -f before the ppa address
<BarkingFish> woohoo!  
<BarkingFish> [PPA lightningstrike35] [ubuntu/precise] libapogee2 2.2-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)‏
 * BarkingFish puts on his best irish accent and dances a jig around his office
<yofel> BarkingFish: want some easy earned karma?
<BarkingFish> I'd love some. Mine has been depleting slowly for months
<BarkingFish> :P
<yofel> digikam needs a rebuilt in precise (bug 913038)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 913038 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam from precise repositories is compiled against old marble shared library" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913038
<BarkingFish> ok, lemme read said bug
<yofel> add a changelog with "No change rebuild against new libmarblewidget LP: #913038"
<yofel> make a debdiff (I'll tell you how)
<yofel> and get Riddell to upload that
<BarkingFish> er, ok.
<BarkingFish> lemme pull the source
<Riddell> you can also give me the debdiff to review and .dsc and .changes files to sign then you can upload
<BarkingFish> well I can't rebuild it, yet - I got some errors which I don't quite understand, I'll paste them up
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802346/
<yofel> you don't have pkg-kde-tools installed
<BarkingFish> right - hold on and I'll give it another shot :)
<BarkingFish> ok yofel - if you can tell me how to do this debdiff please, I'll get that done too. I've nearly got everything done so I'll have the new dsc in a moment and the .changes file too, and be able to sign them off
<yofel> debdiff <old.dsc> <new.dsc> > newversion.debdiff
<ScottK> BarkingFish: debdiff is easy: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > somename.diff
<BarkingFish> ok, no problem. And then finally, once the changes are done, where do I upload them to? My ppa again, or somewhere else?
<yofel> BarkingFish: can you pastebin the debdiff please?
<BarkingFish> give me a mo, debuild -S is still going through lintian :P
<BarkingFish> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/802362/
<yofel> Riddell: ^
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Riddell> ok
<BarkingFish> night yofel :)
<Riddell> BarkingFish: that's fine, want to pastebin the .dsc and .changes too?
<BarkingFish> sure
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802364/ <- dsc    http://paste.ubuntu.com/802365/ <- source.changes
<Riddell> lets see
<Riddell> BarkingFish: those are signed
<Riddell> I need them unsigned so I can sign them
<Riddell> debuild -S -us -uc
<BarkingFish> ah. So I need to do that again?
<Riddell> BarkingFish: yes please
<Riddell> normally I'd download, use your debdiff and rebuild but trying this as a new way in the hope it might be less of a burden
<BarkingFish> it just seemed a bit odd, I altered the changelog but you need to sign it :)
<Riddell> so you can upload it but launchpad knows it's signed by me that it's ok to accept
<Riddell> if we get bored of signing it you can apply for kubuntu-dev
<Riddell> hmm wonder if that fabo poll got anywhere
<BarkingFish> so how does that work?  Do some packages need signing by an authorised person then?
<Riddell> all packages needed signing by an ubuntu dev if it's uploaded to ubuntu
<Riddell> else anyone could upload and you wouldn't know to trust what you were running
<Riddell> uploading to your person ppa needs signed by you, so I can't upload to your ppa
<Riddell> personal
<BarkingFish> aha
<BarkingFish> right, these should be correct now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/802382/ is the dsc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/802384/ is the source.changes  both (god willing) unsigned :)
<BarkingFish> Riddell: The other thing you mentioned, about applying for kubuntu-dev - how do I do that and what kind of things do I need to have done before applying?
<Riddell> qtwebkit-source finally started building! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> BarkingFish: you need to have very good experience and knowledge of packaging
<BarkingFish> well that lets me out :)
<BarkingFish> I guess I'll just keep handing them over to you and we go from there
<BarkingFish> bear in mind that what I've done tonight is only the 5th package I've ever put together or tested, and actually got done
<Riddell> BarkingFish: starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/secret/digi1.asc
<Riddell> starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/secret/digi2.asc
<Riddell> download those
<BarkingFish> I was helping ScottK on the testing for oneiric, but there wasn't a whole lot to do there
<Riddell> give them the right names
<Riddell> dput ubuntu <.changes file>
<Riddell> there's always lots of to but right enough some of it needs you to already have experience
<Riddell> just keep doing things and you'll get experienced :)
<BarkingFish> so which of those files is which?
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/secret/digi1.asc is .changes file
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/802384/plain/ .dsc file
<Riddell> this may not work
<BarkingFish> we can but try
<BarkingFish> now where do I upload them to?
<Riddell> more reliable if it's on a machine I can ssh into (like an ec2 machine) to use debsign directly which is the command that makes sure you're doing it right
<Riddell> ubuntu!
<Riddell> dput ubuntu <.changes file>
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> declined
<BarkingFish> gpg: Signature made Thu 12 Jan 2012 23:01:44 GMT using DSA key ID DD4D5088
<BarkingFish> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<BarkingFish> Error verifying signature on /home/thor/digikam_2.4.1-0ubuntu3_source.changes
<Riddell> hmm something wrong then
<Riddell> BarkingFish: shall we try with an ec2 or shall I just apply the patch and upload?
<BarkingFish> just apply the patch and do the upload I think
<Riddell> BarkingFish: uploaded!
<BarkingFish> excellent.
<BarkingFish> just checked my ppa, the file I sent is waiting in there for build, which apparently won't happen for 6 hours!
<Riddell> ppas are so slow jus tnow
<Riddell> dunno why
<BarkingFish> it's got a high-ish build score, i guess there are other packages out there which need doing faster
<Riddell> they're just done in upload order for the most part
<Riddell> but uploads to ubuntu are more important than ppas
<BarkingFish> Oh well, I'll sit on my hands and find out how it goes in about 6 hours then, or most likely when I get up in the morning :)
<BarkingFish> anyway, since I'm now at a loose end and have about 50 minutes before I depart for bed, is there anything else you need doing which is ok for me to sign off and put in my ppa?
<Riddell> BarkingFish: check if we are in sync with debian for strigi
<BarkingFish> Ok, how do I do that?
<Riddell> packages.debian.org
<Riddell> launchpad.net
<Riddell> check what we have, check what they have
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> from what I can gather, it looks like they're a version behind us
<BarkingFish> They have 0.7.6-2 in testing at the moment, we have that stable from Oneiric onwards
<BarkingFish> ok, discount that. Sorry - i was reading it wrongly. We're potentially a version *behind*, not ahead
<BarkingFish> We have 0.7.6-2 in stable from Oneiric, and the same in Precise - they're on 0.7.7-1 in testing if I'm reading this right
<Riddell> it's precise we care about
<Riddell> so we want to sync that new version
<Riddell> please file a sync bug request
<Riddell> subscribe ubuntu-archive I think
<Riddell> and ping here with the number
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/915699
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 915699 in strigi (Ubuntu) "sync strigi to debian version (0.7.7-1)" [Undecided,New]
<BarkingFish> no idea what I should have put in it, so i've put what I thought I should have 
<BarkingFish> I'll subscribe to the ubuntu-archive now
<BarkingFish> and I'm subscribed there
<Riddell> mailing list?  I don't think that's very interesting, it's all automatic notices i think
<BarkingFish> oh giblets. I misunderstood what you posted :P
<BarkingFish> I'm so thick I'd blunt a machete 
<Riddell> I'm asleep now, thanks for helping
<BarkingFish> I just went back to do it and you'd already done it :)
<BarkingFish> ok Riddell - have a good night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-13
<BarkingFish> so am I alone in this place now, or does anyone have any work they need doing, which can keep a poor unfortunate insomniac from boredom? :)
<valorie> question: I was told - 
<valorie> [15:55] <strohel_> valorie: You should install debugging symbols to qtscript
<valorie> [15:56] <strohel_> valorie: Or whatever that provides /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4
<valorie> I don't see anything likely in muon
<valorie> any ideas?
<ScottK> valorie: Package is libqt4-script
<valorie> thanks, ScottK
<valorie> interesting, I already have that installed
<ScottK> You may need libqt4-script:amd64
<ScottK> With multiarch it has different paths for different archs, that's the amd64 arch.
<ScottK> arch/path
<valorie> that's also installed
<ScottK> Then you have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4
<ScottK> You can check with ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4 in konsole
<valorie> $ ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4
<valorie> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2011-09-30 04:09 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtScript.so.4 -> libQtScript.so.4.7.4
<valorie> yep
<valorie> I guess I'll write to Amarok-devel about this
<valorie> thanks, ScottK
<Riddell> precise testers needed! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> agateau: Qt for testing ^^
<agateau> mmm
 * agateau adds the ppa
<agateau> Riddell: oh btw, can you look into getting massif-visualizer in the archive?
<Riddell> agateau: sure, where is it?
<agateau> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~agateau/+archive/ppa
<debfx> that upstream fix for hiding symbols in qtwebkit clearly doesn't work
<Riddell> yeah I had to change the symbols file for i386, not sure why, I don't know if the same will be needed for other platforms
 * shadeslayer adds as well
<Riddell> agateau: uploaded!
 * Riddell out for a bit
<agateau> Riddell: party \o/
<Quintasan> Riddell: Still looking for P-N artwork?
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> Riddell: bzr branch lp:project-neon
<Quintasan> We have sum artwork there
<Quintasan> Props to sheytan
<Riddell> Quintasan: cool thanks
<Riddell> agateau: qt all good?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: tried qt?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I believe you have to use that fancy font over there to get stuff to render in a proper fashion
<shadeslayer> Riddell: downloading, slowly
<shadeslayer> I'll disable neon, should make the download smaller
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Any luck with Ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure I follow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: It'll take 20 more minutes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sounds like you're on my connection :)
 * Riddell only has a week to go before ADSL back in
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: bah, I mean Ubuntooz on Transformer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: No luck, lilstevie isn't responding to pings on IRC
<shadeslayer> Will email him over the weekend
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What do you want to know?
<davmor2> Riddell: I looked at cdimages yesterday the Kubuntu project has a load of different folders for iso downloads are they all needed still?  I'm thinking it might make life easier for new people trying to grab an image to test
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Well, a way to flash the ubuntu image, but since I have a SBKv2 and the bootloader crashes with the latest release of nvflash, there is no way for me to flash stuff
<Riddell> davmor2: we only have daily images for "kubuntu" just now, but the other folders might still have released images we want I'm not sure
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Ah that, wasn't nvidia supposed to release a fix for that?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: even with the fix, we don't have the key ...
<shadeslayer> And I haven't seen any new updates about the SBK v2 scenario
<Quintasan> hah
<Quintasan> I was trying to get CrOS to boot last week
<davmor2> Riddell: just thought I'd ask as I'd seen it
<Quintasan> 5 hours wasted
<Quintasan> I think I'll just backup what I have now and work without hw accel
<Quintasan> though it's going to be a pain in the ass
<shadeslayer> otoh, I'm getting a raspberry pi, so will be doing stuff on it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu doesn't work on those I believe
<Riddell> although it's still useful to have one with debian on
<Riddell> and just a cool/handy thing to have I expect
<shadeslayer> Yep, ARMv6 vs ARMv8
<shadeslayer> tbh that really sucks
<Riddell> we are spoint by backwards compatibility in the intel world (and very innefficient chips as a result)
<shadeslayer> But still, Would be fun to run Debian + Plasma Active on a 40 inch TV
<shadeslayer> haha, true that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qt installs just fine 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah but does it run
<Riddell> that's the test
<shadeslayer> Run?
<shadeslayer> all apps seem to launch fine
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well log out and into Plasma
<Riddell> do all apps work
<Riddell> does rekonq work
<shadeslayer> okay, trying
<Riddell> charlie-tca: are you able to do Qt testing for accessibility?
<charlie-tca> I can try. I haven't had a chance to yet, though
<charlie-tca> anything specific?
<Riddell> charlie-tca: you hvaen't tested Qt accessibility ever or you haven't tested the Qt 4.8 we want tested now?
<charlie-tca> I haven't tested precise at all for accessibility
<Riddell> ok that's a pre-requisite to testing 4.8 I think, and I doubt I have the energy to work out the details of how just now
<shadeslayer> Yep, looks fine, rekonq works, can load Gmail/G+/Facebook 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: great
<charlie-tca> I will take a look at it and see if I can do something this weekend
<shadeslayer> Is it just me, or is http://extras.ubuntu.com down
<yofel> it's down
<Riddell> anyone able to go to the release team meeting for kubuntu?
<Riddell> it's in 45 mins I think and lasts 90 mins I think, I might have to leave before the end
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and what does one do in the release team meeting?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: next to nothing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, I can come as well and stay till the end
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wait until kubuntu gets called
<Riddell> point to this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-January/000706.html
<Riddell> say anything else you want to about recent kubuntu activities or state
<Riddell> finish with ".."
<Riddell> don't forget that, else people will be sitting waiting for you to finish
<Riddell> answer any questions
<Riddell> there usually isn't any
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<Riddell> that's it
<shadeslayer> it's in #ubuntu-meeting I guess?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<tazz> I am up for it too.
<Riddell> tazz: you can hang around in the channel and make sure shadeslayer is still awake when kubuntu gets called :)
<Riddell> very easy to get distracted onto other things during that meeting
<charlie-tca> true story :)
<tazz> Riddell, sir yes sir!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | fabo in kubuntu-dev meeting Monday 17:00UTC | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> fabo: so if shadeslayer has confirmed qt 4.8 works fine for him do you think we can upload?
<Riddell> oh agateau, did you confirm too?
<fabo> Riddell: yes. I'm confirming too (works for me). 
<agateau> Riddell: I only spotted a very minor regression in a qtwebkit of mine, nothing serious
<Riddell> agateau: what was that?
<agateau> Riddell: I have a <div> styled in css which looses its bottom dotted border with Qt .4.8
<Riddell> I guess we can live with that
<agateau> yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll stick around with shadeslayer and tazz there. Might as well as get back on track with development this week
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> meeting is started but may take an hour or so for kubuntu
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: who the hell is responsible for calligra packaging?
<shadeslayer> I don't know
<Riddell> Quintasan: kubuntu is
<Riddell> why do you ask?
<Quintasan> Riddell: whoever picks new release is the one policy?
<Riddell> Quintasan: parse error
<Riddell> can you rephrase?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I wanted to know if there is anyone among us who is particulary commited to calligra packaging
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh well I tend to package new releases, if I happen to be in a coma or something I think others will get around to it eventually but not necessarily in time for each of their releases
<Riddell> and it's in debian so it's fairly simple
<Quintasan> Riddell: I see, is it fine with you if I go ahead and add a few dependencies to the calligra meta-package? for example braindump doesn't get pulled
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Quintasan Can/Should we get telepathy kde into the archives?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We can get and we should get them into archive
<Quintasan> Not main at this point but universe for sure
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: okay, lets start working on those from monday?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Nah
<shadeslayer> Hm?
<Quintasan> I am in favour of waiting till 0.3
<Riddell> Quintasan: sure, if it's good enough quality for calligra, packaging is in bzr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: everything gets renamed + codes moves once again
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Right, I agree and should have made myself clearer, that's what I meant when I said lets get it into the archives
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> Riddell: I mean, it's being built but not installed when user installs calligra package.
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you want to take over the upload of 1:2.3.86-0ubuntu5 from me?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I can
<Riddell> Quintasan: ssh key on launchpad?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Providing something didn't go horribly wrong while I was not using my computer then it is there.
<Riddell> Quintasan: ubuntu@ec2-107-21-90-52.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run byobu on login
<BarkingFish> afternoon guys
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ".."
<Riddell> screen escape key is F12
<BarkingFish> Riddell: I just dropped by to let you know, with apologies cause something's clearly gone awry, that the i386 build of libapogee2 failed.  I haven't had a chance to read the build log yet to find out what went wrong though.
<shadeslayer> derp, I had just changed buffers when they started discussing about Kubuntu :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: so build that's all my changes, you'll need to do bzr co again since I've removed my ssh key
<Riddell> build it
<Riddell> debsign -r for remote
<yofel> BarkingFish: blame -Werror=format-security
<BarkingFish> Also, the bug concerning syncing strigi has been rejected and marked invalid, the reason being is that it can't have libavcodec on the cd image, and strigi has bits of libavcodec as deps
<BarkingFish> the email said something about it having an Ubuntu delta 
<Quintasan> Riddell: remote debsign? @_@
<Riddell> BarkingFish: that's interesting about libapogee2 suggests it's broken on all arches not just ARM
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: that means there are some ubuntu specific changes that need to be incorporated
 * Quintasan clearly needs to learn tricks like that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh, debsign -r is awesome
<BarkingFish> Riddell: what concerns me is that it built locally but won't build remotely.
<Riddell> BarkingFish: oh I didn't know we had an ubuntu delta, that'll need reapplied then
<Riddell> BarkingFish: then there's some difference between your machine and the build servers and if we just find what that is then it's easy to fix
<yofel> Riddell: his libapgee build in PPA failed with errors from  -Werror=format-security
<yofel> did that get turned on again?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Ha ha, I feel like a lost child in that ec2 machine :D
<BarkingFish> brb
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> yofel: I don't know
<yofel> hm yeah, they did add that again
<yofel> yofel@yofel-T510 $ dpkg-buildflags 
<yofel> CFLAGS=-g -O2 -fstack-protector --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -Wformat -Wformat-security -Werror=format-security
<Riddell> Quintasan: do you want to upload qt too?
<Riddell> download the three packages, debuild -S, sign, upload https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upload where? Archives? Don't have permissions for archives
<shadeslayer> oh derp
<shadeslayer> damn, I need to remove this highlight
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what what?  Quintasan is in kubuntu-dev for uploading whatever list of packages that allows
<Riddell> I think it allows qt but not sure
<BarkingFish> yofel: Would that be something which I could fix locally in the code here?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, I have a highlight for "kubuntu" which is why I thought that you were talking to me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in this channel?  might not be the best channel for it :)
<shadeslayer> Yeah, had it for #ubuntu-meeting 
<shadeslayer> but quassel doesn't allow channel wise highlights it seems
<Riddell> naugty quassel
<yofel> BarkingFish: well, yeah, you need to fix the compiler warnings (now errors) that you see on https://launchpadlibrarian.net/89820921/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.libapogee2_2.2-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> Quintasan: have we lost you?
<yofel> or as a hack filter -Werror=format-security out from the buildflags
<Riddell> I expect those errors require elite c++ skills
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> I could give it a try
<BarkingFish> yofel: That's another thing.  I only did the work for the i386 version, how come it sent up two versions for different archs to the ppa?
<yofel> BarkingFish: as Riddell is probably right, for now add this to your debian/rules (at the top):
<yofel> export DEB_CFLAGS_MAINT_STRIP := -Werror=format-security
<yofel>  export DEB_CXXFLAGS_MAINT_STRIP := -Werror=format-security
<BarkingFish> I'm on an i386, i wouldn't be able to do changes for an amd64 build on a 32 bit system, surely.
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: you just upload the sources, the builder builds for 2 arches, amd64 and i386
<yofel> BarkingFish: it always builds for all architectures launchpads supports if you use "Architecture: any"
<yofel> PPA's currently support i386 and am64
<Quintasan> ARGH
<BarkingFish> may just me being thick but I thought it wouldn't try to build for a 64 bit system using changes generated by a 32 bit system, but whatever :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: Nah, just 450s latency
<BarkingFish> 8 minutes lag???
<BarkingFish> Good lord! Are you using carrier pigeon? :)
<Quintasan> BarkingFish: Nah, just yofel's core
<yofel> well, he's using my core, but I never get *that* much lag
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON ON THAT EC2 MACHINE
<yofel> and my connection didn't drop, or the core would have reconnected
<Quintasan> Y U NO PBUILDER
<Riddell> Quintasan: you shouldn't need pbuilder
<Quintasan> That's what you get for using pbuilder
<Riddell> the ec2 is already a nice controlled environment
<Quintasan> good ol' dpkg-buildpackage?
<Riddell> debuild -S
<yofel> BarkingFish: it doesn't matter what architecture you're on yourself, you define what architectures will be built with the Architecture: setting in debian/control
<shadeslayer> yofel: where was that build log from?
<yofel> BarkingFish: 'any' means build for all supported archs
<Quintasan> just got that, singed with my keys
<yofel> shadeslayer: BarkingFish's ppa
<BarkingFish> so once i've added this stuff to the debian/rules file, yofel - do I then have to go through the dch -i and debuild -S etc?
<yofel> BarkingFish: right
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<shadeslayer> yofel: and that would be where?
<Riddell> Quintasan: are you going to change the meta package?
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah, did you push your changes to the kubuntu-packaging?
<Quintasan> cd calligra
<Quintasan> durrr
<BarkingFish> and just to clarify, do those commands you gave me go right at the top of the rules file, or underneath the make commands?
<Quintasan> ah yes
<Quintasan> Riddell: ahh, found my way, one more thing, you just debuild if you want to test if it works or input some other magic?
<Riddell> Quintasan: debuild will build it (which takes ages and might not be necessary for trivial changes)
<Riddell> debuild -S for source
 * Riddell really out
<BarkingFish> yofel: those export commands go at the very very top of the rules, right?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Thanks
<yofel> BarkingFish: right
<BarkingFish> ok, doing the rework now. I'll push up as soon as possible
<yofel> BarkingFish: to be precise: put them after line 1
<yofel> (looking at your rules)
<BarkingFish> done
<BarkingFish> and pushed to the ppa
<Quintasan> yofel: what key is lp using when trying to checkout branches? -_-
<yofel> ssh
<Quintasan> durr
<Quintasan> how the hell i am supposed to pull the code then? xD
<BarkingFish> right, now all I have to do is sit and wait until it reaches the build queue and have another shot 
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> BarkingFish: if you're ever curious about what's the current builder state: https://launchpad.net/builders
<BarkingFish> that;s ok, i figured out how to see how far off the pack is from being built, last night it was +7 hours!
<yofel> not much different today -.-
<BarkingFish> :(
<yofel> you obviously haven't been around during the days when that went up to >24h
<yofel> thankfully that's a rare case ^^
<BarkingFish> well at least I'll still be awake this time when it hits the build stage, I hope.  It's only 5.20pm now
<BarkingFish> Not bad today actually, yofel - the queue is only 4 hours
<yofel> for i386, it's 6.5h for amd64
<Quintasan> yofel: any ideas why lp won't let me fetch code from ec2 machine even though I have my ssh key there?
<yofel> not without an error message
<yofel> ah, did you do bzr whoami?
<BarkingFish> even so, I'll be around to get the results from both :)
<Quintasan> I just broke bzr
<BarkingFish> anyway, I'm going to go for a little while, get on with some housework, and pop back later. I need to have a rest first :)
<BarkingFish> see you in a while
<shadeslayer> did I mention apogee code is horribly formatted
<yofel> I find the ^M's funnier
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: uploading calligra, if something screws up then blame me
<yofel> someone obviously used a crappy texteditor
<yofel> probably gedit
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Also, glib is sooooooooo screwed up
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, I had to open it in Kate
<shadeslayer> because it looked so horrible
<shadeslayer> yofel: I understand what the problem is, but still need to figure out how to fix :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4419293/warning-format-not-a-string-literal-and-no-format-arguments
<shadeslayer> arf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does Calligra require dcmtk?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: bug 702026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702026 in dcmtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dcmtk" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702026
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: there?
<BarkingFish> yup
<BarkingFish> just trying to run a diff against a couple of folders with some odd stuff going on
<shadeslayer> Well, I have a patch for libapogee to fix that build
<shadeslayer> but for some reason patch -p1<../foobar.patch fails :/
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> Can you send a copy of that patch to my email address please, shadeslayer, and I'll take a look at it - I've not got long before the build goes through with yofel's hack on it.
<BarkingFish> If I can get the patch to work, I can cancel those builds
<shadeslayer> Give me 5 minutes
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to figure something out which I could do with help with anyway, shadeslayer 
<BarkingFish> I have two folders here, both on different SD cards.  I copied the contents of my old 2GB sd card to a new 4gb card, but 4 files have not copied over, and I need to find a way (other than searching 4800 odd files) to work out which didn't copy
<BarkingFish> i tried running a straight diff -r against the two, to compare them, but diff doesn't like doing that apparently
<yofel> rsync?
<BarkingFish> never used it, no idea how to :)
<BarkingFish> but i'll give it a try, anything is worth it right now. Those files are needed by the satnav on my cellphone
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: http://paste.kde.org/186302/
<yofel> rsync -av /from/dir/ /to/dir
<yofel> watch out a bit with the last slash
<shadeslayer> ^^ Yep
<shadeslayer> I usually do rsync -avz .. but then it's usually over a network
<yofel> z only makes sense over a network
 * yofel uses that too then
<shadeslayer> yofel: see http://paste.kde.org/186302/
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<shadeslayer> disregard patch
<shadeslayer> it's still broken
<BarkingFish> ok, well rsync says most of the receiving card is broken
<yofel> broken? how?
<BarkingFish> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1070) [sender=3.0.8]
<BarkingFish> and above that stands about 1300 files which failed verification and are marked with IO errors
<shadeslayer> Better : http://paste.kde.org/186332/
<yofel> ouch
<shadeslayer> Prettier : http://paste.kde.org/186344/
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> hm, looks sane IMO
<BarkingFish> i'll try and recopy the folder from the old card over to the new one
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: nope, use rsync
<yofel> BarkingFish: rather check 'dmesg' for any device errors first
<yofel> I/O errors don't come out of the blue
<shadeslayer> Oh also, try using --partial
<shadeslayer> allows for partial copies of files
<BarkingFish> yeah there are device errors showing on the old card
<BarkingFish> http://pastebin.com/G3TQTt5s
<shadeslayer> yofel: I have no idea where to submit the patch thought
<shadeslayer> *though
<shadeslayer> Can't find the proper project
<yofel> BarkingFish: can you try to reconnect that and see if that helps?
<yofel> if not try --partial as shadeslayer said
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> nope, partial fails as well
<BarkingFish> looks like I was copying to my new card just in time, i think the old one's on the way out
<BarkingFish> hell no. It's not the old card that's messed up. It's the new one
<BarkingFish> >:( 
<shadeslayer> Hmmm .?.. can you copy small amounts of data
<shadeslayer> darn
<BarkingFish> don't sweat it for a mo, I'm gonna use partition manager and clear off the new card, rewrite the FS and try again
<BarkingFish> right, I rewrote the card, I'm just gonna give it a few brief moments to sort itself out, and I'll see how it goes
<BarkingFish> I've found out what the problem was with the copies
<BarkingFish> The old card had 4 files in one folder which were root owned, when I copied the whole contents of the card back again using sudo dolphin the whole lot went over.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please answer the "Which Qt to use" question in the Plans for Precise X upload message on ubuntu-devel?
<ScottK> You've been tracking the 4.8 progress and I haven't.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If syncing from Debian solves the problem then I do not think we have much to do in regard to that
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: My mind can only comprehend glib currently
<shadeslayer> it's in the "glib haxoring" mode :P
<Quintasan> WHY SO MANY PEOPLE ADD ME ON G+ I DON'T EVEN KNOW THEM
<shadeslayer> Hahaha ... 
<Quintasan> Good luck then
<EvilResistance> Quintasan:  its called "Social Networking"
<EvilResistance> :P
<Quintasan> I'm going out for more beer
<Sifrazooy> Hi Everyone i am new on Distributions development i want to make some changes on kde i want a tutorials on how i can  program kubuntu not making programs to it
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: hi
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer hii
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: I'm not entirely sure I understand the question though
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: do you want to work on a kde app or do you want to work on kubuntu?
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer mmm its a bit confusing i know because i am confused my self , for example let us assume i want to make a new distribution for  Kubuntu that when i click the right-click the mouse list will be in another language how i can handle the mouse list
<shadeslayer> Okay, so basically you want to make changes to the way kubuntu looks and behaves and name it as distro X\
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer yup and i will totally change the whole system GUI's there will be some plasmoids that will help me but i want to change what it looks 
<shadeslayer> Right, so, there is a Distro called linux mint that does this actively
<shadeslayer> in order to do this, you'll need to learn packaging, more specifically how to patch your packages at build time
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer i know there is a whole punsh of linux distributions out there but what i want to do i promise u it will be totally different  :D ;)
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer let us skip that for now , i want to start with the GUI , changing panels for example
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer changing how it looks not adding an applet for it
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: well, any change that you do on your machine will be lost if you install on another machine
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: So in order to permanently change the looks of KDE, you need to patch the defaults
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer i want to play with panels make some sort of things appear on them when i do some actions not how they look as colors of there width or height
<shadeslayer> you'll need to be more precise than that
<shadeslayer> there are limitations to what KDE can and can't do
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer u mean that in order to do what i want i will have to extend KDE panels , bec. what i want is not avialable on KDE :S?
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: Your question was very vague, what exactly do you want do with your panels
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer i want to implement a program that will make and destroy some panels and add a temprorary icons on it 
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: #plasma can help you out with that
<shadeslayer> Probably doable with DBus
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer as for DBus isn't there any tutorials how i can edit it 
<shadeslayer> there are
<Riddell> evening
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: see http://techbase.kde.org/
<shadeslayer> Hey Riddell
<Riddell> Quintasan: how did the uploading go?
<Sifrazooy> shadeslayer thank you and sry for ur time :D
<shadeslayer> Sifrazooy: Glad I could help in some way
<sheytan> apachelogger: pingo
<Riddell> huh, yet more calligra errors on arm
<BarkingFish> what the hell is going on with the build system tonight?
<BarkingFish> I put the source changes up for libapogee2 at 17.20 with a 4 hour wait time on the i386 version.  7 hours later, it's still not built, and apparently has at least another 9 minutes before it does.
<EvilResistance> BarkingFish:  perhaps it hates you :P
<BarkingFish> i wouldn't put it past it, EvilResistance 
<BarkingFish> I sent the source changes 3 times yesterday before they finally went up :)
<EvilResistance> :P
<mikecb> how long does it take to build?
<EvilResistance> 'tis better though than the evil of mentors.debian.net... there's lintian errors in a package i uploaded there, the same errors dont exist on ubuntu
<EvilResistance> :/
<BarkingFish> mikecb: Locally, about 30 seconds to a minute
<mikecb> weird
<BarkingFish> now it's telling me it's got 7 minutes to go, yet it was 9 minutes, 6 minutes ago.
<BarkingFish> Something is definitely weird as heck there.
<claydoh> i have seen that often (in ppa's), I bet the build servers are just getting hammered
<claydoh> bbut yeah, you probably ticked it off, I know I have :D
<BarkingFish> And I'm now even more ticked off.  Even with yofel's hack from earlier, it's still failed to build on i386
<ScottK> EvilResistance: Check lintian with --profile debian if you're preparing a package for Debian.
<BarkingFish> I think I'm gonna have to go with Riddell and see what's different on my machine to the build servers - it builds locally, fails on the ppa build though
<ScottK> BarkingFish: Where's the build log?
<BarkingFish> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90003238/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.libapogee2_2.2-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BarkingFish> if that's ones gone, I may as well cancel the build for the amd64 version, both are building from the same source.changes
<BarkingFish> and they both failed first time round
<ScottK> Different build flags on the buildd I'd guess based on /build/buildd/libapogee2-2.2/ApnCamData.h:43:1: warning: 'typedef' was ignored in this declaration [enabled by default]
<ScottK> Once the typedef was ignored, then it lead to the other errors.
<BarkingFish> Hm.
<BarkingFish> well I've nailed the amd64 build for now, no sense in wasting time waiting for it to fail on build :)
<BarkingFish> how do I clear my PPA out of files which have not built successfully?
<EvilResistance> BarkingFish:  you dont
<EvilResistance> BarkingFish:  just upload a version that is higher-numbered.
<EvilResistance> BarkingFish:  failed-build packages dont get published in the PPA
<yofel> well, he can delete the package if he wants to, but usually one does what EvilResistance said
<BarkingFish> oh ok. I'm retrying the build, incidentally, I was using the default build deps, for the current version, and since I'm not building this for the current version, I'm trying again with the proposed section as ppa dependencies
<yofel> hm, I just noticed that the package uses CDBS
<yofel> probably the variables need to be defined differently then
 * yofel only knows dh7 packaging
<yofel> BarkingFish: proposed has no effect for precise currently
<yofel> that just means that '<release>-proposed' will be used during the build
<BarkingFish> hm.  Well I'd imagine the default one doesn't either :)
<BarkingFish> I was just following the bit where you set the deps for the ppa - "Select which packages of the Ubuntu primary archive should be used as build-dependencies when building sources in this PPA."
<yofel> yeah, but that's not the problem here
<yofel> the default compiler settings in precise are
<BarkingFish> :/
<yofel> your package will build fine on oneiric
<BarkingFish> yeah, but I'm building against the pbuilder stuff for precise, and it's building locally on my machine, so something between here and there is obviously borken.
<yofel> BarkingFish: run pbuilder update and try again
<BarkingFish> ok
<ScottK> BarkingFish: It's almost certainly related to the way gcc processes typedefs now, adding -proposed is not going to help.
<yofel> ScottK: it's -Werror=format-security that makes it fail
<ScottK> Right, but why?
<BarkingFish> ok, well I've cancelled the rebuild, and we've already stripped out -Werror=format-security from the make
<BarkingFish> i did that earlier by adding some lines to the debian/rules file
<yofel> BarkingFish: that didn't have an effect, not sure why (I blame cdbs)
<yofel> ScottK: shadeslayer did some patching, his result: http://paste.kde.org/186344/
<yofel> so adding that would help too
<BarkingFish> yofel: That's a thought.
 * BarkingFish nips off to grab that paste
<yofel> but I don't know how to add patches to cdbs
<ScottK> Google says that a missing include for stddef.h is related to such errors.
<ScottK> yofel: cdbs-edit-patch $patchname.
<EvilResistance> ScottK:  yeah, well i fixed all the Lintian errors in my package, i just need to make sure it builds / executes right within Debian sid (currently installing squeeze then going to update)
<BarkingFish> ScottK: Supposing you could search the code and add that stddef.h in, would that fix it on a rebuild, or would it mess things up?
<BarkingFish> assuming that a missing #include stddef.h was the problem
<ScottK> You've have to add it in a patch to the .h file where the warning comes up.
<ScottK> Then upload a new package with that change.
<BarkingFish> so I couldn't just directly code it in wherever it was missing, assuming it is missing...?
<BarkingFish> now what the myxzptlk is going on here?
<BarkingFish> the i386 build failed, right?  Not according to this: https://launchpad.net/~lightningstrike35/+archive/ppa/+packages
<BarkingFish> The box to the right shows a green tick, "All builds built successfully"
<BarkingFish> the dropdown when you click the package shows both builds failed...
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-14
 * BarkingFish looks round his room for the hidden camera planted by ninjas to catch him having a breakdown
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to the BarkingFish
<valorie> oops, {{{
<BarkingFish> thanks valorie, and in exchange, I offer you this token of my lolzworthiness. http://cheezburger.com/View/5689713152
<EvilResistance> ScottK:  in debian, what's the release name of sid, 'unstable' or 'sid'?
 * EvilResistance is trying to get a sid system
<EvilResistance> for packaging xD
<valorie> I do indeed LOL!
<ScottK> EvilResistance: Both should work.
<ScottK> Just as testing/wheezy are currently synonyms.
<ScottK> BarkingFish: For test purposes you could just directly change the code.
<BarkingFish> okies, I'll have a whizz through the build log and find out which file the typedef failed in, and start from there
<BarkingFish> Looks like it was ApnCamData.h, ScottK 
<BarkingFish> if I've read the log right 
<BarkingFish>  /build/buildd/libapogee2-2.2/ApnCamData.h:43:1: warning: 'typedef' was ignored in this declaration [enabled by default]
<BarkingFish> meh, gives me somewhere to start :)
<BarkingFish> anybody here good with C++? I'm not so hot, but I have a question.
<BarkingFish> I was just searching through ApnCamData.h, the file responsible for issues with libapogee2, and it appears (to me at least) something is not right.
<BarkingFish> now I know it's built before, but this looks odd, and I'm wondering if something else should be after it.
<BarkingFish> At the end of the other typedef commands, like typedef struct, you get }; followed by a name assigned to it, like APN_HPATTERN_FILE;
<BarkingFish> but there's a typedef enum in there too, which ends simply with }; and no name or whatever after it.  
<valorie> BarkingFish: you might try #kde-devel for that question?
<valorie> since everyone here seems asleep or absent
<BarkingFish> yeah, which is really where I should be too, valorie
<BarkingFish> as the english expression goes, I believe, I feel like i'm piddling into head wind :P
<BarkingFish> I need to rest and get my mind in order before i even try to fix this :)
<valorie> pissing into the wind sounds messy and smelly
<valorie> :-)
<BarkingFish> it's some sort of slang for "fighting a losing battle" i believe :)
<valorie> yep
<BarkingFish> yeah, well I'm gonna throw that battle aside for now, and go get some sleep 
<BarkingFish> take care, have a good night/morning/whatever it is where you are :)
<BarkingFish> see ya 
<valorie> sweet dreams
<Sifrazooy> does anyone here know the capabilities of D-Bus ? what is the applications in the system it is allowed to interact with ?
<Riddell> Sifrazooy: your question does not make much sense
<Riddell> it communicates between programmes 
<Sifrazooy> Riddell mmmm , so it can't get reactions from the OS ?
<Riddell> Sifrazooy: it's not clear what you mean by that either, there is a system dbus which runs and root programmmes talk through it
<Riddell> if you want to know more you should ask KDE or whatever developer environment you're using
<mfraz74> I've got a netbook running Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.8 RC2 and when I try to launch Konqueror, the task bark just fills up with lots of Konqueror entries, but task is started
<mfraz74> If I launch Dolphin instead, it works
<schnelle_> mfraz74: It is fixed in 4.8.0 final: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290936
<ubottu> KDE bug 290936 in general "As of KDE 4 8 RC2 you can no longer use Konqueror as the default file browser" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<mfraz74> Thanks
<Riddell> mfraz74: I think that's a bug that got fixed by upstream recently
<mfraz74> When is KDE 4.8 due?
<Riddell> see techbase
 * yofel_ would like to know why virtuoso is constantly using ~10% CPU time on his eeePC when he's doing nothing
<yofel_> nepomuk off, and all is fine, happiness :]
<mfraz74> 25 Jan
<Riddell> burns night
<shadeslayer> yofel: does that patch help or does it still fail?
<shadeslayer> libapogee
<yofel> shadeslayer: no idea, I couldn't apply it (whitespace issues I think)
<shadeslayer> :S
<yofel> not sure if BarkingFish tried
<shadeslayer> okay
<BarkingFish> tried what? what have I done now? It wasn't me, I didn't do it, you can't prove it. AAAAAAARGH!
 * BarkingFish runs away
<yofel> lol
 * shadeslayer gets a lasso to trap BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> so what am I supposed to have (or have not) done?
<yofel> BarkingFish: we were talking about shadeslayer's patch for the libapogee failure
<yofel> oh, and that the PPA showed the builds as successfull should be bug 910482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910482 in Launchpad itself "Cancelled builds show as completed successfully in PPA package overview" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910482
<BarkingFish> ah no, I haven't got round to that yet, I think it's a cdbs patch or something weird
<BarkingFish> i have no idea how to apply it
<shadeslayer> scumbag launchpad, shows canceled builds as completed ...
<yofel> go into source folder, run 'cdbs-edit-patch <patchname>', apply patch with patch, exit
<yofel> *should* work
<yofel> except that it didn't for me, all hunks failed
<micahg> shadeslayer: bug 910482, can you post specifics as requested in the bug please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 910482 in Launchpad itself "Cancelled builds show as completed successfully in PPA package overview" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/910482
<shadeslayer> micahg: BarkingFish had that issue I believe
<BarkingFish> well I've saved the patch already so I just run that command with  patch1 at the end, and it should apply it, right?
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: you want to patch the sources during the build
<BarkingFish> micahg: I cancelled a build for something in my ppa, when I went back to the package information, it showed the builds as completed successfully, the dropdown under the package showed both builds failed
<shadeslayer> the sources should be pristine
<micahg> BarkingFish: right, can you please post specifics in teh bug I mentioned earlier
<BarkingFish> sure
<micahg> thanks
<BarkingFish> it'll be in a bit though, I'm just doing the patch doodad above
<BarkingFish> yofel: I've done cdbs-edit-patch with the patch name, it now says I'm in a subshell, i need to make the changes necessary to apply the patch and exit with Status 0 to create the patch. The patch already exists, what the heck do I do now?
<BarkingFish> I saved it from the diff that shadeslayer pasted last night
<yofel> hm, as I understand it, you go and apply the patch in the subshell
<yofel> as all the changes you make in the subshell will end up as a cdbs patch
<BarkingFish> I don't know how to though.  I can barely package. patching is like giving me a sheet of hebrew and telling me to read it in Georgian.
<yofel> ah, apply the patch with 'patch -p1 < path/to/patch'
<BarkingFish> ok
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: yeah, especially since you have to deal with cdbs
<yofel> didn't work for me though, probably because the line endings are a mess
<shadeslayer> which is a huge load of shit
<BarkingFish> all failed
<yofel> ok, same as me then -.-
<shadeslayer> derp
<BarkingFish> patch is indented 4 spaces
<shadeslayer> lemme try something
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/186680/
<shadeslayer> try this patch
<shadeslayer> -p0 this time
<BarkingFish> that won't work either, the patch is still indented 4 spaces when I paste it into kate to save it
<BarkingFish> It's counting the line numbers in the pastebin as spaces when you copy the data out
<yofel> BarkingFish: try to click on raw in the top right corner
<yofel> you can save that
<BarkingFish> 8 out of 8 hunks failed
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804273/  <<< yofel & shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> fffffuuuuuuu
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you put your diff on people.ubuntu.com or so? maybe we'll have more luck that way
<BarkingFish> shadeslayer: you spelled it wrong, you need a c and a k on the end of that :P
<BarkingFish> brb
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: yofel http://paste.ubuntu.com/804281/
<yofel> still wrong
<yofel> the webpage turns tabs into spaces, or vim or klipper do that
<yofel> shadeslayer: can you put it on people.ubuntu.com so we can get the file?
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> haven't used p.u.c in a long while
<BarkingFish> still failing
<yofel> shadeslayer: open an sftp session there, cd to public_html and put the file
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/fix_build.diff
<yofel> works :)
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> BarkingFish: make sure you don't have any .rej files left before you exit the shell
<BarkingFish> thanks for telling me now, after I've left the shell 3 times with them in :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: then just delete the created patch and do it fresh
<BarkingFish> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: BarkingFish did it build?
<BarkingFish> busy elsewhere right now, give me a few moments to finish up and I'll have another go
<BarkingFish> patch did not apply here, several errors from bash
<BarkingFish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/804310/
<shadeslayer> wtf
<yofel> odd, applied fine here
<yofel> what did you do? ^^
<yofel> shadeslayer: /home/yofel/tmp/libapogee2-2.2/ApnCamera.cpp:336:44: error: macro "AltaDebugOutputString" passed 2 arguments, but takes just 1
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> Well, one could change the macro in Apn.h
<shadeslayer> but then that looks really dirty
<shadeslayer> Give me a sec
<jussi> evening
<jussi> so I just upgraded to 12.04
<jussi> couple of small things. 
<jussi> mouse is flickering/diappearing :(
<jussi> I dont have smoothtasks anyomore and thres no space near the border of my quassel.
<shadeslayer> yofel: BarkingFish try this instead : http://paste.kde.org/186692
<yofel> shadeslayer: the code is horrible to begin with, can't do much worse
<shadeslayer> jussi: there's a new plasmoid
<shadeslayer> yofel: remove the earlier patch
<shadeslayer> I agree
<jussi> shadeslayer: called? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: Icon only task manager
<shadeslayer> jussi: oh, did you name your daughter yet?
<jussi> shadeslayer: I dont see the plasmoid. and no, not yet. still a few weeks away
<shadeslayer> Hmm ... lemme check
<shadeslayer> jussi: this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/14/plasma-desktopuX1978.png
<jussi> oh duh, its in some pckage, I was looking to apt-get install plasma-widget-icon-only-task-manager or something :P
<shadeslayer> nope, comes by default I believe
<jussi> hrm, cant seem to add a widget thought... :(
<jussi> and mouse vbeing flickery doesnt help
<yofel> shadeslayer: that works
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's way cleaner than the previous patch :D
<jussi> shadeslayer: and where is the turn desktop effects on and off now?  seems to be removed from the systemsettings -> desktop effects? 
<shadeslayer> jussi: it's in the same place for me
<yofel> true ^^
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/14/plasma-desktopJs1978.png
<jussi> shadeslayer: and just where is enable/disable desktop effects now on that? 
<jussi> enable at startup isnt the same thing..
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> jussi: press Alt+Shift+F12
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> doesnt work
<jussi> wonder whats going on here
<shadeslayer> jussi: Go to the advanced tab and check you have openGL and not xrender
<yofel> great, now curl is missing
<shadeslayer> In compositing type
<jussi> shadeslayer: nevermind, I figured it. the nvidia driver had been uninstalled for some reason
<shadeslayer> ...
 * shadeslayer goes off to implement tail in pyth0rn
 * jussi thorns shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ouch
 * yofel thorns libapogee
<yofel> IT BUILT \o/
<Riddell> ooh
<yofel> needed 2 more changes for new curl
<BarkingFish> guys - On an entirely unrelated subject, is there any chance of us having a look at muon in 11.10 please? I think it needs some work.  Got a guy trying to use it on a fresh install of 11.10, everything else works but muon is crashing out with signal 11 every time he starts it.  he's done all updates and i'm clueless as to where else this should go.
<yofel> talk to JT when he's around
<BarkingFish> okies
<BarkingFish> i need to go out for a short while, I'll be back in about 50 minutes or so.
<yofel> BarkingFish: dget http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pkgs/libapogee2_2.2-0ubuntu4~ppa1.dsc
<yofel> should build, but the patches should be renamed
<BarkingFish> sorry about the break there, I realised I had no coffee, and me without coffee is not a good thing :)
<EvilResistance> hehe
 * yottabit imagines a fish barking until coffee is inserted into his feeding tube
<BarkingFish> yottabit: I am seriously unpleasant without some form of caffeine inside me. I either start the day with a half pint of coffee, or two cans of red bull.  Once that's done, bring it on :)
<BarkingFish> i've been drinking coffee since i was 6 :P
 * yofel chooses coffee there
<BarkingFish> and I'll be 38 next sunday :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: yay
<yottabit> BarkingFish: hahah, i completely understand, i down about 12 cups/day
<yottabit> which probably isn't good
<BarkingFish> lightweight :)
<yottabit> :D
<BarkingFish> I'm on around 16 - 20 cups a day
<BarkingFish> that's on a good day
<yottabit> wow
<yottabit> i also take vyvanse though so i think that makes up for the difference ;)
<mikecb> how strong? and how many ounces per cup?
<Quintasan_> WHY NO SOUND IN FLASH
<Quintasan_> GOD DAMN IT
<yofel> folks, the offical coffee channel is #kubuntu-offtopic
<yottabit> actually
<yottabit> it's #coffee or something like that :)
<Quintasan> http://www.classical.com/album/FC16696
<Quintasan> Y U NO LET ME LISTEN TO THAT
<yofel> doesn't matter, >50% chatter in #kubuntu-offtopic is around coffee :P
<Quintasan> sob
 * Quintasan cries
<BarkingFish> I use instant coffee, mikecb - usually about a teaspoon and a half per mug, that's an 8 fluid ounce mug.
<BarkingFish> I can get through a regular jar in about 2 days :)
<yottabit> yeah, #coffee exists, ~21 people :)
<Quintasan> Who has the magical stick of fixing Flash?
<mikecb> 85.5mg of caffeine per mug
<yottabit> ometotchli
<yottabit> the drunken rabbit god has those powers
<yofel> Quintasan: usually involves running 'pulseaudio -k' and restarting browser
<mikecb> based on usda estimate of instant content
<mikecb> I had some sound issues recently too
<mikecb> music which played fine except the singers voice was really soft/garbled
<yottabit> same
<Quintasan> Can anyone explain the "OVER 9000 PEOPLE ADDING ME ON G+" ?
<yottabit> flash froze took over my audio
<yottabit> but killing the browser fixed it
<yottabit> Quintasan: #kubuntu-offtopic can
<Quintasan> Do we even have such a channel?
<yottabit> yup
<Quintasan> yottabit: Doesn't work :/
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> mean for yofel
<yofel> :/
<Quintasan> now that's funny
<Quintasan> I stop PA and alsa via init.d and still have sound
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Quintasan> I give up
<BarkingFish> yofel: I got the dsc for libapogee2, how do I actually build it?
<yofel> BarkingFish: did you dget it? that'll get all
<BarkingFish> yes, I did
<yofel> BarkingFish: then you can feed the .dsc to pbuilder
<yofel> or dpkg-source <dsc> to unpack it
<yofel> *dpkg-source -x <dsc>
<BarkingFish> that doesn't work, yofel
<BarkingFish> dpkg-source -x libapogee2_2.2-0ubuntu4~ppa1.dsc  gives: dpkg-source: error: can't open libapogee2_2.2-0ubuntu4~ppa1.dsc: No such file or directory
<BarkingFish> yet I know it's there. I can see it.
<yofel> makes no sense, never failed for me
<yofel> are you sure the file is in the same folder you're in?
<BarkingFish> yeah, it's just worked. Lord only knows why it missed first time.
<yofel> note when modifying patches: I used quilt to create them, not cdbs
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<BarkingFish> Looks like somebody needs to write me a guidebook on this.  
<BarkingFish> It's applied all the diffs and stuff directly to the source from the looks of it
<yofel> quilt is the default patch system these days, so there's handbooks for that
<BarkingFish> oh ok
<yofel> BarkingFish: right, it did that becase debian/source/format is now "3.0 (quilt)"
<yofel> see dpkg-source manpage for the meaning
<BarkingFish> righty ho.
<BarkingFish> i can't build it though. Since you've already signed it, do I need to sign it again before I can build it, or am I doing something stupid here? :)
<BarkingFish> at least I assume it was you who signed it. maybe it was shadeslayer. I don't know anyone's names round here :)
<yofel> that's mine (see mail address :P)
<yofel> BarkingFish: how does it fail?
<BarkingFish> gpg: /tmp/debsign.AQ3BEC5V/libapogee2_2.2-0ubuntu4~ppa1.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<BarkingFish> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting.
<yofel> why are you trying to sign it?
<BarkingFish> well I'm trying to build the package using debuild -S
<BarkingFish> and it's asking me to sign it
<yofel> BarkingFish: debuild -S creates source packages
<yofel> you already have that
 * BarkingFish headdesks
<yofel> use either dpkg-buildpackage if you're on precise, or pbuilder to build it
<BarkingFish> have you already sent it to the buildd then?
<yofel> I have it in my PPA, i386 built fine
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> ok, it's built here yofel - I did get a warning from the build, but it doesn't appear to have affected anything whatsoever
<BarkingFish> dpkg-gencontrol: warning: Depends field of package libapogee-dev: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}
<yofel> ah, if that's Arch: all, remove that
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-15
<shadeslayer> \o
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> whaddup Quintasan
<Quintasan> not wasting time by doing homework and repeating hiragana :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: And you?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: implementing tail in python
<Quintasan> Why would you do that?\
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://gist.github.com/1612744 ( warning, ultra horrible hack between lines 12 to 15 )
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: learning more about python
<Quintasan> Why do we get more python programmers instead of cpp?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I mostly write in cpp, but pushing myself out of my comfort zone
<Quintasan> Use lisp then
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> Quintasan: what's wrong about learning python? That has a use at least
<yofel> I could tell you tales of learning java - that makes no sense
<yofel> if only qtjambi was still alive
<Quintasan> yofel: It has a use? So far most of our python stuff regularly breaks :D
<yofel> well, I mean you ensure a job for life writing python
<yofel> you always have something to fix
<shadeslayer> ^^ Implying python always breaks
<yofel> you can generally rely on that
<yofel> do we remember who was working on oxygen-gtk3?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | fabo in kubuntu-dev meeting Monday 17:00UTC | 4.7.4 in oneiric-proposed for testing - results/comments in #913928  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-07
<afiestas> ScottK: taht would be nice yes, in kde-core-devel and kde-hardware-devel
<ScottK> xnox: We can put it in python3-pyqt4.  As long as the .so file is ABI tagged, it should be recognized by python3 before the python one.
<ScottK> xnox: I did similar with kpythonpluginfactory in pydke4.
<micahg> shadeslayer: ok, pushed transmission to raring, will push the rest tomorrow
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> thx micahg
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> soee: ho
<shadeslayer> *hi
<shadeslayer> ScottK: what do you suggest we do about amarok stuck in -proposed?
<shadeslayer> it failed to build on arm
<shadeslayer> due to popular demand I'm going to try and build KDE 4.10 on Precise
<shadeslayer> will just put everything in ninjas and see if that works
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you do, at least write some backport rules for boost, otherwise it's A LOT of work - and don't backport pykde
<shadeslayer> good point
<shadeslayer> yofel: do you think this will be enough http://paste.kde.org/639338/
<yofel> no, you'll need that, but there's a few boost-python deps and other stuff too
<yofel> we also used 1.46 in precise so far, not sure if we should keep that or go with 1.48
 * yofel wonders what else needs to be changed
<yofel> at least one package needs libtiff4, a few need the symbol files deleted and you'll need kgapi and kolab from backports
 * yofel realizes that the script doesn't really support backporting different kde releases to one series
<yofel> not that it matters much now as we're done with 4.9
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who's demanding it?
<yofel> users, I got some requests too but was reluctant about it as it's a bit of a support mess
<Riddell> ah, users, we'd have an easy time if it wasn't for them
<Riddell> :)
<yofel> true, but that would be boring :P
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> hmm .. why do we want to delete the symbols files?
<yofel> precise has gcc 4.6, so you'll get missing symbols
<yofel> and a few packages fail on that
<yofel> feel free to fix that differently, but it also causes them to be red on the status page from something we don't care about
<shadeslayer> how about I just change boost for now and then we work out symbols and the boost stuff we missed in the PPA?
<yofel> go ahead, just please write rules for them as you fix those so we don't have to do that again for RC3
<shadeslayer> and I'm building with 1.48
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> any ideas how binary:Version is computed?
<shadeslayer> hmph
<Riddell> shadeslayer, ScottK: I'll take a look at amarok
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and we also need a way to ship nepomuk with ffmpeg
<shadeslayer> one way is to split the plugin into a package that does not get shipped on the CD
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> another is via dlrestrictions
<Riddell> but I also need to tackle me 1852 unprocessed e-mails that have built up over the new year :)
<shadeslayer> No idea how that works and JontheEchidna hasn't replied yet
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whoa
<shadeslayer> There's a button called "Mark all as read" :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: poor Mark
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/101
<shadeslayer> I was going to do that
<shadeslayer> Just about to upload the RC for precise
<xnox> ScottK: I am doing final tests & uploading. At this point I reverted py3 designer plugin. I will look at how kpluginfactory is packaged. I just want to test Qt Creator before uploading, in case it freaks out with both 2.7 & 3.3 simultaniously =)
<Riddell> what is PAE?
<yofel> in kernel meaning physical address extension
<Riddell> as in http://paste.kde.org/639488/
<yofel> ah yeah, we don't have any non-PAE kernels anymore
<yofel> (IIRC)
<Riddell> hmm, not quite sure how to reply to that without essentially saying "sorry tough luck"
<xnox> Riddell: install precise, or whatever last non-pae supported release is.
<Riddell> ok that'll do for an answer, thanks
<yofel> shadeslayer: your backport attempt is missing kdegames from what I see. Did you use the 4.9 package list?
<shadeslayer> hmm ....
<shadeslayer> sec, my install is all broken after reboot
<shadeslayer> no backlight control no hardware acceleration
<shadeslayer> and now the electricity has gone, so I can only be here for a couple of minutes
<shadeslayer> yofel: seems so, I guess the script used the kdesc-precise-backports.txt ?
<shadeslayer> lemme fix
<yofel> yeah, I didn't take stable-1 backports into account when writing this
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> hey, precise is still stable :P
<yofel> argh, you know what I mean ;P
<yofel> anyway, here: https://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_precise.html
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> "Battery 0: Discharging, 20%, 00:25:53 remaining"
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ Can you do kdegames?
<yofel> I'm at work, so not for a few hours
<shadeslayer> k, I'll try
<shadeslayer> good thing I didn't delete the upload dir
<afiestas> is there anyway of getting the patches from: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=10;filename=vbox-kcompat-3.6-3.7.patch;att=1;bug=696011
<afiestas> and applying them to the dkms?
<afiestas> I need to use virtualbox on the kernel I'm using (which comes from a ppa)
<Mamarok> claydoh: JFYI: I put the posts to that topic on hold now, they should just shut up
<shadeslayer> afiestas: er, I don't understand, aren't those patches for vbox? how would you apply them to dkms?
<afiestas> shadeslayer: virtualbox dkms
<afiestas> lunch
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> afiestas: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/4.1.22-dfsg-0ubuntu1 < raring already has the fix
<shadeslayer> dantti: print manager ping
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_precise.html
<yofel> seen
<shadeslayer> "Error multiple versions of the same package" ?
<yofel> lp sends data the script can't handle
<yofel> not sure what though
<Quintasan> good news
<shadeslayer> everyone
<yofel> I added the package name to the error, let's see
<shadeslayer> okay
<Quintasan> ScottK, Riddell: turns out installing anthy ins jp_JP locale did the ibus configuration magic itself
<Quintasan> Therfore ScottK's proposed solution of making each langpack depend on ibus is the best solution imo
<Quintasan> I would even go a step ahead and pull the module for ex. ibus-pinyin for chinese langpack
 * yofel notes that lp feels esp. slow today
<Riddell> Quintasan: good good
<Riddell> do you know how to edit the langpacks?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Absolutely no idea.
<shadeslayer> yofel: today? hah, it's been like that for the last couple of days for me
<yofel> didn't notice anything there, but usually the script runs for ~1min, now it's ~4
<yofel> ok, no error this time
<shadeslayer> I uploaded kdegames btw
<yofel> good, I uploaded backend stuff (soprano, aknoadi, kgapi, cmake, attica, ...)
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel> oh, rekonq 2.0 is out
<Riddell> whee!
<Quintasan> Riddell: Aron Xu told me he will be trying to bring over the change from ibus to fctix in Ubuntu, he is one of most active members in Debian's pkg-ime
<Riddell> I want to know why input methods needs all this faffy setup, why isn't it just a config value that can be controlled by a GUI?
<Quintasan> Riddell: it seems ibus doesnt automatically enable input methods for certain languages unless your locale is that certain language
<Quintasan> i.e. when you run jp_JP.UTF8 locale installing ibus-anthy will do the magic itself
<Riddell> yeah, nuts
<Quintasan> but when you use for eg. pl_PL.UTF8 installing ibus-anthy will just pull all the required stuff but not configure ibus to use the Anthy input method
<shadeslayer> wheee http://www.zdnet.com/amazons-top-selling-laptop-doesnt-run-windows-or-mac-os-it-runs-linux-7000009433/
<Riddell> nuts
<Quintasan> so to fix it I just need to modify langpacks deps
<Quintasan> But I'm still interested in making the change to fctix
<Quintasan> it has Qt4 module
<Quintasan> there is  input-method panel plasmoid
<Quintasan> plus KCM
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> cups is broken http://paste.kde.org/639692/
<Quintasan> Riddell: The only drawback I see is lack of Japanese input module
<Riddell> Quintasan: no japanese with fctix? that seems like a big drawback no?
<Quintasan> Yeah, but since it's modular it seems like it's only a matter of time
<Quintasan> I will try contacting appropriate people and see how is that going to work
<yofel> shadeslayer: reading the changelog entry for that I wonder what "Ubuntu for Android" is... and OS for an OS o.O?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> it's basically that :P
<yofel> "fun"
<shadeslayer> you can run Ubuntu ontop of Android
<shadeslayer> Mark demoed it at UDS
<yofel> reminds me of wubi
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> >wubi
<Quintasan> yofel: get out
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> why? I actually managed to isntall kubuntu precise with wubi
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> it worked?
<yofel> I never saw ubiquity, but it did install
<yofel> magic
<Quintasan> omfg
<yofel> script runtime is now at 6min...
<shadeslayer> fun
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/104
<shadeslayer> should cover everything from what I can see on the build status page
<shadeslayer> but then again, half the stuff hasn't been built
<yofel> rocs needs the actual lib substituted
<shadeslayer> heh true
<shadeslayer> I wonder why it depends on the lib though
<yofel> because the -dev package SUGGESTS the lib
<yofel> no comment
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> yofel: seems fixed in 1.49
<shadeslayer> Depends: libboost1.49-dev (= 1.49.0-3.1ubuntu4), libboost-date-time1.49-dev (= 1.49.0-3.1ubuntu4), libboost-thread1.49.0 (= 1.49.0-3.1ubuntu4)
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> now the tricky part
<yofel> from what I see, okular needs a rule for tiff
<shadeslayer> if we drop it, it might cause an issue in precise
<yofel> and someone needs to backport indi
<yofel> shadeslayer: if that's the case  just add a rule to add it back
<yofel> shadeslayer: errr, you were looking at the deps of libboost-thread1.49-dev
<yofel> graph has
<yofel> Recommends: libboost-graph1.49.0 (= 1.49.0-3.1ubuntu1.1)
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> wel
<shadeslayer> better than suggests :P
<yofel> true, but IIRC sbuild installs with --no-install-recommends
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> correct me if I'm wrong though
<shadeslayer> dunno, I use pbuilder :P
<yofel> libmusicbrainz5 copied from backports...
<yofel> does print-manager intentionally have a not-versioned build-dep on kdelibs?
<yofel> since it built I guess it doesn't matter, but it built with kdelibs 4.8 now
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring) | KDE 4.9.97 for Precise : https://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_precise.html
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: I can't seem to load that link anymore
<shadeslayer> apart from the fact that it's giving me an invalid cert error :P
<shadeslayer> ah there we go
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring) | KDE 4.9.97 for Precise : http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.97_precise.html
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> better
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> yofel: yay, kde4libs seemed to build fine
<shadeslayer> well almost
<shadeslayer> it's stripping out stuff from what I can tell
<yofel> if it's at that point it won't fail
<yofel> there's missing symbols if anything
<yofel> amd64: Failed to build - no reason
<yofel> thanks LP *-.-
<yofel> retried
 * Riddell jumps on rekonq 2.0
<shadeslayer> wtf?
<shadeslayer> yofel: kde4libs failed again with no build log
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll retry it
<yofel> and i386 seems stuck
<yofel> LP is having a bad day
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: had you pinged me?
<Laney> hey KDE dudes
<Laney> Does anyone on Raring feel like testing ktp-call-ui from ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gstreamer1.0? I split up telepathy-farstream into a parallel installable package that means Ubuntu can move on with the GStreamer 1.0 transition without being held back by Kubuntu
<Laney> Would be good to know if it works and doesn't, for example, crash due to mixed linkage
<Riddell> hi Laney 
<Riddell> sorry for the lack of reply on your gstreamer mail
<Laney> np
<Laney> I found upstream bugs about it and it seems like there's real movement towards porting
<Laney> s/real/no real/
<kubotu> Laney meant: "I found upstream bugs about it and it seems like there's no real movement towards porting"
<Riddell> however I can't say I've ever used ktp-call-ui
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you able to test it?
<Laney> I suppose if it's going to be broken after this upload then it'll already be busted now
<Laney> (deps stay the same)
<soee> hiho
<xnox> ScottK: python-qt4 build and published.
<xnox> all of it should go into experimental, cause experimental also has both pythons multi-arched
<Riddell> xnox: great thanks
<xnox> Riddell: way python-kde4 next in the stack to fix against multiarched python2.7? is there some new version to merge or simply get what's in the archive to build?
<Riddell> xnox: yes new upstram version
<Riddell> http://download.kde.org/unstable/4.9.97/src/pykde4-4.9.97.tar.xz
<Riddell> just grab the packaging from pykde4 in raring
<xnox> I think I am going to call it pub time =)
<Riddell> happy drinking
<Riddell> nepomuk-core-ffmpegextractor ok as a package name?
<allee> afiestas: when loading the kscreen module, kded4 crashed immediately http://paste.kde.org/639902/
<allee> afiestas: did before christmas, and now with a fresh git checkout (1 hour ago) too.
<afiestas> allee: pls check if that crash is not reported
<afiestas> if it is not, report it
<allee> afiestas: okay.
<afiestas> and add kscreen-console and xrandr --verbose output
<afiestas> thx
<Riddell> allee: packages or self compiled?
<allee> Riddell: both :-)   I've created pkgs (dh-make template almost) and build them
<allee> Riddell: are there already pkgs available (did find something in this channel)
<afiestas> allee: make sure to have qjson > 0.8.1
<allee> afiestas: yes,   I've backported the r pkg to q.  So I use 0.8.1: ii  libqjson0:amd64                  0.8.1-1~ubuntu12.10~p
<Riddell> allee: no I don't think so, it's on my todo list, maybe tomorrow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nepomuk-core-ffmpegextractor made and added to kubuntu-restricted-addons, should keep vHanda happy
<allee> afiestas: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312836   can you fix product and compnent of the bug?  Or tell me? 
<ubottu> KDE bug 312836 in kded "kded4 crashes when loading kscreen module" [Crash,Confirmed]
<Riddell> Laney: here's the changelog about adding libcanberra-gstreamer to kde-runtime http://paste.kde.org/639926/
<Riddell> Laney: it's an optional recommends so easily removed, is libcanberra-gstreamer now incompatible with something?
<Laney> Riddell: well, canberra-gstreamer is now using gst 1.0 so you may find that your application crashes when you try to use it
<Laney> the pulse one should be ok
<Riddell> Laney: I just got ktp-call-ui working and it's fine
<Laney> sweet, thank you
<Laney> i will upload that stuff soon then
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/639944/
<Riddell> punch line is at the end
<Riddell> apachelogger: what do you know about what needs to be done to port to gstreamer1.0?
<Riddell> presumably phonon, qtgstreamer and qtmultimediakit would all need it?
<soee> we can set window menu to be showe at the top of the screen
<soee> here on my machine desktop effects dont work for this element
<allee> afiestas: false alarm.  bug closed (was my fault. missing KSC_* plugins :-( ).   Sorry.
<allee> ^^ I've no 2nd monitor right now.  Will test tomorrow ...
<allee> Riddell: Should one upload  the bzr repo of new pkgs (debian/...  only) directly to kubuntu-packages or first to  my account and later clone it?
<yofel> allee: if it's not there just add it
<allee> yofel: okay. first polishing then uploading.  But now first  some salsa dancing :-) ... bbl
<yofel> enjoy :)
<soee> what would be the easiest way to calibrate colors ?
<Riddell> allee: kubuntu-packages is fine, are you packaging kscreen?
<Riddell> cor, just had a person phoning me for help with kubuntu, not unusual except this is the first time I've had it from someone who expected me to speak spanish
<Riddell> I didn't tell her I'm half Chillian
<xnox> Riddell: ScottK: i did a test rebuild of pykde4 and existing package builds fine against the fixed python-qt4. So i think i fixed the multiarch fallout and the kde ninjas can proseed with the rest now =)
<allee> Riddell: yes, I've alpha quality pkgs of (lib)kscreen.  Still need to replace dh-make template, get rid of *.ex files and add  dependencies
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-08
<jussi> shadeslayer: ping when you get up. any chance of a ppa with KTP in it that has the auth stuff? I accidentally updated and broke everything...
<vHanda> Riddell: :)
<soee> good morning
<jussi> morning soee
<shadeslayer> Laney: Riddell funnily enough I was looking into building ktp-call-ui with the older gst yesterday, rdieter put his patches up at http://rdieter.fedorapeople.org/rpms/ktp/
<shadeslayer> Was going to reply today, but thanks a ton Laney
<shadeslayer> jussi: kinda
<shadeslayer> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds
<shadeslayer> I haven't gotten around to testing those packages yet
<jussi> shadeslayer: ok, lets hope someone tests them soon, I havent got the home pc handy and Ill wait for testing on the work pc
<shadeslayer> well this is fun
<shadeslayer> kwallet lost all my passwords
<shadeslayer> and it's completely empty
<shadeslayer> and crash
<soee> might be the same reason Netbeans doesnt hold passwords for servers ?
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> some weird problem with kwalletd I think
<shadeslayer> restarted it and it worked
<apachelogger> re
<apachelogger> salut mes amis
<apachelogger> Riddell: shadeslayer wanted to look into porting
<shadeslayer> uh yeah, maybe a couple of months down the line
<shadeslayer> I'm looking into pgst right now
<shadeslayer> not time for anything else
<shadeslayer> *no
<shadeslayer> or rather than months, once I finish pgst
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what I meant
<Laney> shadeslayer: merci, will upload that stuff tomorrow
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> aka the question was who will port to gst1
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> from what I recall qgst needs porting first
<apachelogger> Riddell: and yes they all need portery, which depending on whether those pieces of software do some sort of device listing it may be impossible to do :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pgst does not use qgst :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not pgst, i meant that in order to port ktp call ui qgst needs porting first
<shadeslayer> since it uses qgst
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> that makes sense
<shadeslayer> not to mention gst1.0 is missing stuff so it'll contain workarounds till gst1.0 gets fixed
<apachelogger> qtwebkit needs a direct port (i.e. I think it does not use qgst)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seeing you on IRC after quite some time
<shadeslayer> didn't qtwebkit use phonon :P
<apachelogger> the fact that gst1 is missing stuff is why i fear it may be hard to port some stuff at all
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> as you essentially needed to implement direct device probing via alsa, pulse, whathaveyou
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Trevor said that it's a acceptable workaround till gst1.0 gets fixed
<shadeslayer> which I think is later this year
<apachelogger> for phonon, yes, since we have the alsa probing in place
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> (that actually would also not be possible with phonon5 as that is supposed to have only backend driven probing ... hooray for gst1 trololo)
<shadeslayer> btw ndisgtk is still using python2 right?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> raring has python3 port
<shadeslayer> btw can someone upload the l10n magic for quantal to beta backports?
<apachelogger> anyone wants to sort through my mail and reply 'yes' to every?
 * davmor2 quickly send a mail to apachelogger asking for a cheque for 1 Million Pounds Muhahahahaahaha ;)
<mikhas> apachelogger, what about the viagra mails?
<mikhas> are you sure you need a 10 years supply?
<Riddell> "The Software shall be used for Good, not Evil." isn't it annoying when there's a non-free licence term in amongst otherwise GPL code
<sheytan> Hey guys
<sheytan> please include kipi-plugins to kubuntu default insta..
<sheytan> install*
<sheytan> in gwenview there's a 'share' button, but it says no plugins found. This is confusing ;)
<sheytan> btw, you can add more wallpapers now, too
<sheytan> we have space :)
<Riddell> sheytan: it pulls in a bunch of stuff which means it takes up a lot of space
<Riddell> including fun stuff like libwxgtk2.8-0
<sheytan> Riddell so please put a notification helper
<sheytan> like rekonq has for it ;)
<sheytan> while first run gwenview
<Riddell> it's a thought
<shadeslayer> and maybe we can also add a helper for nepomuk-ffmpeg extractor now that we have a separate package for it?
<vHanda> btw, don't you have something similar for strigi?
<vHanda> strigi-ffmpeg?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you forgot a description for the ffmpeg extractor :P
<shadeslayer> vHanda: not that I can see
<shadeslayer> apt-cache search strigi | grep ffmpeg  returns nothing
<vHanda> weird. I basically just copied the code from strigi, and then optimized it a little
<shadeslayer> -- Could NOT find FFmpeg (missing:  AVCODEC_LIBRARIES AVCODEC_INCLUDE_DIRS AVFORMAT_LIBRARIES AVFORMAT_INCLUDE_DIRS) 
<shadeslayer> we don't build with ffmpeg stuff ;)
<sheytan> see? Thank me you have another stuff to do :D
<sheytan> btw, the notification helper is a good stuff
<sheytan> i have a nice list at home, what i would love to improve in next kubuntu. Will share that today evening ;)
<Riddell> sheytan: I'll look forward to it :)
<apachelogger> "KDE 4.10 release schedule changes, was: We are having RC3 was: Re: Another RC?, was: Re: Akonadi-Nepomuk Feeder Improvements" <- le lol
<apachelogger> mikhas: surely not bad to have a 10 year supply of viagra
<apachelogger> davmor2: must have ended up in spam
<davmor2> apachelogger: damn you and your spam filtering running my chances at millions ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> uhm 
<soee> For certain workloads with the Linux 3.8 kernel the physical memory usage is lowered by a significant amount thanks to improvements within this kernel that's presently under development...
<soee> sound good
<BluesKaj> hope it works better then the 3.7 does on my system
<BluesKaj> than
<BluesKaj> well , the 3.7 kernel doesn't work at all wiuth my graphics card , geforce 8400gs
<soee> ;D
<soee> 12.10 uses 3.5.x ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes , the 3.7 is available and I tried it unsuccessfully
<BluesKaj> on 12.10
<soee> and 13.04 will be shipped with ?
<BluesKaj> it's default with 13.04 
<BluesKaj> so far 
<soee> so are there any chance to put 3.8 there ?
<BluesKaj> I'm hoping the 3.8 has the amd and intel 64 bit HW drivers issues solved 
<soee> what issue ?
<BluesKaj> 3.8 is in rc2  stage I believe
<BluesKaj> it's difficult to tell from my perspective since using noapci and nomodest to get to the desktop is the only method that works on the live-dvd for my pc ...installing hangs and goes nowhere
<BluesKaj> and I've seesn compalints and reports about some amd and intel 64bit pcs having the same problems
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the status of plasma active 3?
<shadeslayer> Mostly done
<Riddell> wondering because okular is wanting a build-dep on activeapp
<shadeslayer> awaiting testing on an ExoPC
<shadeslayer> which will be sometime today
<shadeslayer> assuming Shaan7 shows up :)
<shadeslayer> hmm... activeapp ... don't remember what I did with those headers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: build okular with plasma-active-dev in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Riddell> well best to just leave it until it's in the archive I guess
<shadeslayer> *nod*\
<shadeslayer> I think we can upload it on Mondau
<shadeslayer> *Monday
<shadeslayer> assuming Shaan7 tests it
<shadeslayer> along with kio-mtp
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or rather, can you review and upload kio-mtp?
<shadeslayer> Scott can pass it from New then
<shadeslayer> it's in the experimental PPA
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but you'll need to do libwlocate in return for me :)
<Riddell> freeflying: how come libqaccessibilityclient is in a git repo called libkde... ?
<Riddell> sorry not freeflying 
<shadeslayer> upload libwlocate? I don't think I have upload rights
<Riddell> fregl: how come libqaccessibilityclient is in a git repo called libkde... ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nah but can you review the packaging?  it's in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<shadeslayer> ahh sure
<freeflying> Riddell: no worries :)
<shadeslayer> ->dinner()
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kio-mtp upstream fail, files say gpl2 but LICENCE file is gpl 3
 * Riddell fixes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<sheytan> Guys!
<sheytan> any news about optimus for 13.04?
<sheytan> im about to  buy dell 15z, but i had to read alot about it to get it even boot ;D
<Riddell> what is optimus?
<sheytan> Riddell Nvidia / intelHD switching in notebooks for powersave
<sheytan> i can't get nvidia to work
<sheytan> no opengl sucks ;(
<shadeslayer> I switch off my discrete card
<shadeslayer> just boot it using the intel card
<fregl> Riddell: it got renamed afterwards... it's the fourth name or so...
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> fregl: I presume I don't want to package accessibleapps?
<Riddell> fregl: well infact first question would be do I want to package this at all?
<Riddell> kmag wants it but I don't know how ready it is
<fregl> Riddell: it should have a release, but I got scared when Sebastian made random api changes at some point, though I think they were not in public api...
<fregl> Riddell: it enables kmag to track the keyboard focus and it will also help Simon doing better integration with the normal desktop
<Riddell> sounds like something we want
<fregl> Riddell: I would love feedback and a nudge to make a release I guess... I haven't looked at it too much lately. in the end I guess I can make a release and we can always bump .so version if needed
<sheytan> shadeslayer: it's impossible in this device
<sheytan> i thought about
<fregl> Riddell: btw, do you guys have Simon 0.4 or whatever was released packages? that would be nice too - it finally got rid of all non-free dependencies for good too :)
<Riddell> fregl: that's next on my todo list
<fregl> \o/
<Riddell> hi jessie_ 
<jessie_> Howdy, Riddell 
<yofel_> shadeslayer: Launchpad was so nice to remind me why I used boost 1.46 so far:
<yofel_>  libboost1.48-dev : Conflicts: libboost1.46-dev but 1.46.1-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<yofel> now lets see what actually pulls that in
<yofel> akonadi...
<BluesKaj> tried the 3.8-rc2 kernel , but it couldn't find apport even tho it's installed 
<yofel> JontheEchidna: is it somehow possible to build qapt 1.9.65 on precise? Currently it fails and I don't get what the error is trying to tell me: https://i127870061.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/127870061/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.qapt_1.9.65-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz?token=9393704e4873661901e2ae148d08bc40
<JontheEchidna> yofel: 404's forme
<yofel> JontheEchidna: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/2915497/+listing-archive-extra
<JontheEchidna> ah, 12.04's GCC is too old
<yofel> urgh
<JontheEchidna> is QApt 2.x particularly needed for 12.04?
<yofel> well, shadeslayer was trying to backport 4.10 to precise, and kde-runtime is stuck on qapt
<JontheEchidna> ah, for the new language installation patch
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<yofel> I guess we could excavate the old qapt implementation in kde-runtime...
<yofel> JontheEchidna: wait
<yofel> only for that?
<yofel> we don't even need that in precise
<JontheEchidna> should be only that
<JontheEchidna> it'd probably be fine to drop the patch
<yofel> I'll try that then first
<JontheEchidna> that's probably what shadeslayer was trying to ping me about the other day. I tried pinging him back but he hasn't responded yet
<yofel> heh
<JontheEchidna> I think my sleep schedule has drifted to the opposite of shadeslayer's :s
<soee> i have installed nvidi driver, but it says "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<soee> any idea why?
<yofel> soee: -> #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> soee, it's abug , Have the same indication, but if you run,  dpkg -l | grep nvidia , you'll see the driver in use above NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<sheytan> Riddell till now: http://pastebin.com/utCqtE3C
<Riddell> sheytan: could you e-mail that to kubuntu-devel so it doesn't get lost?
<yofel> sheytan: re chromium - tried rekonq 2 yet? It's quite usable
<sheytan> yofel: quite usable is not the point ;)
<sheytan> plus in chrome you've got that magic called "synching" ;)
<sheytan> and flash out of the box
<yofel> I don't believe we have flash out of the box in chromium - that's chrome
<yofel> IIRC firefox can sync too
<sheytan> ok, it might be chrome only. with ff i have to agree too, but anyway :D
<yofel> I know they have nice points, but I believe rekonq is still better integrated
<yofel> firefox is probably out until the patches get back in (if ever), and i'm not sure how much security updates chromium gets in ubuntu
<sheytan> i've tried it. With more then  10 tabs opend it works slowly. I'm using more then 20 sometimes 
<yofel> if it's speed with number of tabs open then firefox wins for me, chromium is a bit of a memory hog
<yofel> but yeah, it did notice that with rekonq
<yofel> (but I'm still running 1.80, so I hope 2.0 is better there)
<yofel> IIRC VLC was a license question
<yofel> and if people need a better video player than dragon I believe it's easy to find one in muon
<sheytan> this list is my personall feeling. You don't have to agree with me and i'm not like: EVERYTHING MUST BE THE WAY I WANT IT, so it's all to disquss
<sheytan> btw muon
<sheytan> this is hmmm
<sheytan> not quite a software center
<yofel> tried muon-discover?
<sheytan> hope that thing someones is workign on with qml
<sheytan> will be better
<sheytan> yofel: will try it now
<sheytan> i have a test machine with today's 13.04 build
<sheytan> yofel: looks like a gimp challange for me :D
<sheytan> who is working on this little baby?
<yofel> iirc apol
<yofel> JontheEchidna will know more
<yofel> sheytan: as for the rest, kipi-plugins is a good idea, the samba kcm is indeed a pain
<yofel> what's wrong with the wallpaper?
<sheytan> there's only one? :)
<sheytan> instead the 'install more' button, just add the default ones, or like ubuntu, make a contest to choose new :)
<sheytan> what if you don't have internet access or are on 3G?
<sheytan> like me
<sheytan> i don't want to spent my trasfer on things that suppose to be already installed :)
<yofel> the problem here is image space... the full kde-wallpapers tarball is 87MB now
<allee> afiestas: is default behavior still the one you described in your blog video  screen management got magic?
<allee> afiestas: for me external (vga) monitor is not automaticly actived (or the right).  It's in off mode. 
<allee> afiestas: windows on external screen are not moved to the laptop screen when external monitor is unplugged :-(
<allee> Still much magic missing ;-)
<afiestas> allee: you shouldn't use git snapshots, that kind of shit happen
<yofel> and here I thought I'm the only one that needs xrandr to properly set his external monitor up
<afiestas> we haven't said it is "package ready" but well it was to be expected I guess
<afiestas> if you update ot latest master, it should work
<afiestas> we have had some breakage and we still have some
<afiestas> for example Wacom eats some X11 events
<allee> afiestas: no offence intended!  I've updated ~ 2 hours ago to git master (lib)kscreen to get the fixes of my last bug report included.
<afiestas> update everything always, not offence taken
<afiestas> and disable wacom kded if you want "hot plug" to work 
<allee> afiestas: Ping me when it's a good time to sync pkgs with git in the meantime I work on the (not yet existing) quality of  the pkgs ;-)
 * allee checks wacom stuff ...
<afiestas> allee: as I said, package everything asap
<afiestas> critical stuf is being touched/improved/broken one commit could work, the next one break everything
<jessie_> afiestas: ARe you the maker of kscreen?
<allee> afiestas: :-)   That's why I asked.  I don't want to waste time to create valuable bug report when you know that git is currently broken.    You can imply that I've tried with current master when I ask/report 
<yofel> shadeslayer: 4.10 for precise is done once you have time to backport indi, that seems to need some other libs backported and I don't have time to look at the risks right now
<sheytan> yofell: we don't have to fit into a CD anymore ;)
<yofel> it turns out that there's plenty of other things you can fill 1G with...
<yofel> I haven't looked at the current size though, so maybe we can do something
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-09
<soee> good morning
<soee> what am i missing here http://pastebin.com/ENadJsmM ?
<tsimpson> !find cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake | soee
<ubottu> soee: File cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake found in kdelibs5-dev
<soee> tsimpson, just installed it but have next problems :) thank you anyway
<soee> what would be the best way to get packagekit-qt2 >= 0.8.5 
<tsimpson> probably to grab the source and compile it, or maybe look for a trusted PPA
<ScottK> That or reconsider why you want it.
<soee> ScottK, i wanted to try new apper :)
<ScottK> I just don't see any packagekit solution being the right answer for Debian based systems.
<ScottK> Of everyone's free to do it their own way.
<shadeslayer> yofel_: thx :)
<shadeslayer> yofel_: libindi uploaded
<shadeslayer> ugh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libwlocate issues :
<shadeslayer> * No debug package?
<shadeslayer> * debian/rules has text from dh_make
<shadeslayer> * No packaging copyright in debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> yofel_: should we fix symbols for kdepim and what not?
<yofel_> not really, the changes will be lost in the next backport anyway
<yofel> I made the script remove the symbol files next time anyway (It's either that or making sure all lib packages use dh_makeshlibs -- -c0)
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you see if you can make a .symbols file for libwlocate?  I wasn't able to
<Riddell> I also don't get why marble-plugins doesn't seem to pick up shlib depends from the plugins
<Riddell> maybe because they're hidden away in /usr/lib/kde4/plugins/marble/15/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope
<shadeslayer> no symbols :/tmp/revu/libwlocate-0.0git20130108(branch:master*) » dpkg-gensymbols -edebian/libwlocate0/usr/lib/libwlocate.so -plibwlocate0
<shadeslayer> even using pkgkde-gensymbols : /tmp/revu/libwlocate-0.0git20130108(branch:master*) » pkgkde-gensymbols -plibwlocate0 -edebian/libwlocate0/usr/lib/libwlocate.so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: good to know I wasn't missing anything
<Laney> Riddell: I uploaded telepathy-farstream-0.4 to NEW if you have some time to review it ... ;-)
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> Laney: python-tpfarstream not clashing?
<Riddell> Laney: do the files in libtelepathy-farstream-0.4-doc and libtelepathy-farstream-0.4-dev not clash with telepathy-farstream ?
<Laney> Riddell: I don't see a python package there
<Laney> and the paths are all versioned in -dev and -doc
<Riddell> so /usr/include/telepathy-1.0/telepathy-farstream/channel.h becomes something else in 0.6?
<Riddell> what about e.g. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/telepathy-farstream.pc ?
<Riddell> python-tpfarstream.install exists but it's not in debian/control so that's fine
<Laney> it becomes /usr/include/telepathy-1.0-compat/… in libtelepathy-farstream-0.4-dev
<Riddell> ah hah
<Riddell> Laney: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Laney> true :(
<Riddell> Laney: otherwise seems all good
<Riddell> Laney: shall I reject it and let you upload with that Maintainer?
<Laney> sure, if you think it's reject-worthy
<Riddell> Laney: rejected, wouldn't want to go against an important policy like that
<Riddell> although I've had debian people commenting that we make "trivial changes like the Maintainer field" when we could be using unchanged packages
<Laney> ha
<Laney> reuploaded, should be in queue in a sec
<Riddell> accepted!
<Laney> :>
<shadeslayer> yofel: everything looks green, should I copy to staging PPA?
<yofel> shadeslayer: why not beta? I don't think it's being used for anything else for precise right now
<yofel> do test it in a VM once before copying it anywhere though
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<shadeslayer> testing, that's why
<shadeslayer> and I don't have enough bandwidth to test
<yofel> ah, then go ahead with staging
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ec2 machines available if you need them
<shadeslayer> hmm ... let's go with a ec2 machine :)
<Riddell> bah what's wrong with my libqaccessibilityclient package?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> it either doesn't compile on amd64 or it doesn't on i386
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> I can't get the symbols file to be happy on both
<yofel> Riddell: missing build-dep on pkg-kde-tools?
<Riddell> mmm
<yofel> if you used pkgkde-symbolshelper then it's that
<Riddell> good catch yofel 
<yofel> already had that with libmygpo-qt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if you do setup ec2 please make sure you add the security groups and open the ports
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-75-71.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> ah but ports
<Riddell> what ports would sir like?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> anything works
<shadeslayer> all ports are open here
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Laney> Riddell: can haz accepted binaries?
<Laney> and do you have repos that I should commit the other stuff to when I upload it?
<Laney> aha ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging
<shadeslayer> I don't think we maintain ktp packaging there ;)
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas what the upgrade path should look like? 4.8 -> 4.9 -> 4.10?
<shadeslayer> or directly to 4.10
<Laney> can I assume that Vcs-Bzr would be there if there is a branch? ;-)
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> I'm doing a 4.8 -> 4.10 test in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<yofel> considering that we'll be supporting 4.8 -> 4.12 upgrades later, this should work
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> ?
<yofel> can you fix bug 1096396 or check if someone else already did?
<ubottu> bug 1096396 in Kubuntu PPA "Errors when upgrading from KDE 4.10 RC 1 to RC 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1096396
<shadeslayer> hmm looking
<yofel> wallpaper move stuff
<shadeslayer> wasn't Finally_Summer_in_Germany removed?
<yofel> moved to artwork it seems
<shadeslayer> yofel: you fixed it I think http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork/revision/168
<yofel> I think that needs bumping to 97 as the error was there again
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ports opened?
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixing
<yofel> thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: kdeartwork for raring uploaded
<shadeslayer> now to do quantal and precise :P
<yofel> note: 4.10 causes digikam to be removed in precise
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, what do you need?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: erm don't you have to open ports for VNC?
<shadeslayer> or am I missing something?
<Riddell> yes probably
<Riddell> 5900-5950tcp0.0.0.0/0
<Riddell> should be there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then run vncserver
 * Riddell looks at updating qt
 * yofel tries to backport digikam
<shadeslayer> okay sec
 * Riddell notes that recompressing a qt tar with xz takes ages
<shadeslayer> seems to work
<shadeslayer> dolphin launches, konsole launches
<shadeslayer> kded4 seems to be deda for some reason
<yofel> any volunteers for l10n?
 * yofel doesn't look at himself
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> did someone upload that magic for Quantal?
<shadeslayer> last I checked it wasn't updated
<yofel> l10n?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> uh... checking
<yofel> no
<yofel> fixing
<yofel> I guess I'll do precise too now that I'm at it...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's 4.9.97 quantal doing in staging o.O?
<shadeslayer> I copied it there
<shadeslayer> for testing
<shadeslayer> soee had quantal and was willing to test
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> and I was about to go out
<soee> and soee did test it
<yofel> thanks soee :)
<soee> than Riddell moved it to backports
<shadeslayer> yofel: I can install digikam on the ec2 machine without issues
<yofel> really? here I got a conflict with libmarblewiget
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/641702/
<yofel> ah, libmarblewidget13
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> seems we have digikam in backports which needs libmarblewidget14 which isn't installable with libmarblewidget15
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> 13 shouldn't be either
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> anyway, it's building here so far
<shadeslayer> okie
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/641708/
<yofel> yeah, it doesn't conflict with 13, not sure why
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you shut down the ec2?
<shadeslayer> I'm done with it :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: kdeartwork for precise and quantal done as well btw
<Riddell> ec2 terminated
<Riddell> ooh the person who phoned me mysteriously the other night wanting to talk about kubuntu in spanish is Jesús
<Riddell> I always knew we were blessed
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> time to upgrade ff-kde
<Riddell> she's going to call back too, I'll ask for a miracle or two on my head trauma
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<tsdgeos> Riddell: jesus is a man's name
<Darkwing> Morning guys
<MCR1> tsdgeos: Hi :) Any plans on hacking Compiz ?
<tsdgeos> MCR1: too busy elsewhere really
<MCR1> :-/
<tsdgeos> not that i did any good either, my smartest hack caused a regression and had to be reverted :D
<ronnoc> Riddell: Been testing Calligra a lot lately - all seems to be going really well. I have a few .docx and .xlxs files I'm going to play with tonight to test the claimed affinity for Calligra to handle MS docs. Will report later tonight. 
<Darkwing> ronnoc: the only restriction (Unless they have changed it on Calligra side) is failure to save in the MS formats.
<ronnoc> Darkwing: Right. Last I read, the team has no plans to incorporate saving in .doc formats, as a principle thing. But it is said to handle importing MS formats better than LO. 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I know, it surprised me, she's called Jesús Alejandro
<Riddell> ronnoc: it's not a point of principle, if someone implemented decent MS Office format saving they'd be happy for it
<Darkwing> ronnoc: Aye, I understand that but, to allow principle things to get in teh way with functionality... My Uni and most work places don't understand "principle" behind no saving in MS formats. Until that changes I am stuck with LO
<Riddell> it's about three month's work they estimate
<ronnoc> Riddell: I know I read that somewhere in a dev blog :p
<ronnoc> But I thinik we're both right here: The core team does not care to impliment it, but that does not mean someone else couldn't go ahead and do it.
<Riddell> ronnoc: I know KO would happily do it if someone would find a dev or two for three months
<apachelogger> isn't MS going to switch to ODF anyway?
<apachelogger> as of late I was under the impression that MS realized how much more crap than ODF their own format is
<Darkwing> apachelogger: That would be awesome but, until then my uni still wants docx
<apachelogger> oh, you do the studies?
<apachelogger> also booh at docx, completel indecent
<apachelogger> tex > docx
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't see that happening
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Yeah, I started a couple months ago. :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: stranger things have happened :)
<Riddell> fabo: ping, what's the status of Qt 5 packages?  In progress or help needed?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: cool, what are you studying?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: FYI I broke my muon updater
<apachelogger> been updating and a new kdm config was around, so I told it to replace the old plunder
<apachelogger> now it's stuck waiting for configuration file
<apachelogger> for 8 hours
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Muon 1.x or 2.x?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> the help menu is deactivated :P
<JontheEchidna> :s
<apachelogger> also lol on that :P
<Darkwing> Organizational Leadership and when I'm finished with my undergrad and grad going to get my PhD in Global Leadership. 
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did notice that the "enable toolbar" KAction is still enabled even though everything is supposed to be disabled :P
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/09/plasma-desktopaW1931.png
<apachelogger> quite silly
<apachelogger> I Could not even report a bug about it being stuck :P
<apachelogger> Muon Update Manager: 1.9.65
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<apachelogger> supposedly that is le old?
<JontheEchidna> not terribly
<sheytan_> JontheEchidna: hey. Are you working on muon-discover?
<JontheEchidna> sheytan_: apol is doing most of that
<Darkwing> I'm back on the LTS because ATI/AMD sucks at updating video drivers that will work on 12.10+
<sheytan_> JontheEchidna: i can do a mockup of the UI if you/ he wish
<sheytan_> we could rock it finally!
<JontheEchidna> :)
<sheytan_> JontheEchidna: is it worth to even start? Are you looking forward to it?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the thing about that is that it is kindae hard to test out in the wild, so it probably never worked. I should probably make a mock package that has a conffile and hook it up with a local repository
<JontheEchidna> sheytan_: actually apol, agateau and I were supposed to have a meeting about this this morning, but apol never showed
<JontheEchidna> sheytan_: when we reschedule we'll involve you though
<sheytan_> JontheEchidna: please mail me: madsheytan at gmail com ;)
<JontheEchidna> ok
<sheytan_> it's the most missing piece of software now in Kubuntu
<sheytan_> it's QML, right?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<sheytan_> k, i'll make some goodness for it
<yofel> Darkwing: if you're on the LTS then you're the perfect person to test our 4.10 backport for precise (not warranty right now though :P)
<yofel> *no
<Darkwing> yofel: Any backports I'll test. :D
<Darkwing> I need to find the best VM for testing...
<yofel> it's usually kvm or virtualbox 
<yofel> hm, I thought shadeslayer had copied 4.9.97 to staging, doesn't seem so
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ah, out of curiosity, did you opt not to replace the conf file at the prompt?
<shadeslayer> I haven't
<apachelogger> nah, I wanted it replaced
<shadeslayer> because we were still testing iirc?
<JontheEchidna> oh nvm, doesn't matter which you chose after all
<yofel> I thought you wanted to test in stating?
<yofel> anyway, copying nwo
<yofel> *now
<shadeslayer> eh no
<shadeslayer> Riddell fired an EC2 machine and tested in that
<Laney> sigh, what's up with https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128015440/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.telepathy-qt_0.9.3-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz :(
<yofel> ah, well, I need someplace to build l10n in anyway
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Laney: symbols fun?
<Laney> if you think that symbols are fun ...
 * Laney shoves the bits into shadeslayer's lap and runs away screaming/giggling
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> hmm, lots of complaints about no qtwebkit when running shlibs in qt compile
<Riddell> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /home/jr/src/qt/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.4/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4 (used by debian/qt4-demos/usr/lib/qt4/examples/webkit/previewer/previewer)
<Riddell> I can work around it by adding that binary of things to be excluded but I wonder why this wasn't an issue before
<mikhas> I was more annoyed that there is no disable switch for qtwebkit, when compiling qt5 from git
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, my 12.04 VM upgrade to 4.9.97 resulted in kdm not starting after reboot - it did run when started by hand though...
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<yofel> x log only showed a segfaultand it's not reproducable.. great
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: one-liner fix: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commitdiff&h=c0c5d224be888c643896fbe335f24557791e79d7&d=unified
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<shadeslayer> yofel: I didn't test that particular scenario since you can't really reboot an ec2 machine :P
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451&tab_idx=1
<yofel> I'll retest once I'm home
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> did you copy the precise stuff into staging?
<yofel> yep, l10n is up too, will build in ~4h
<shadeslayer> awesome
<yofel> planning to get yourself a board? I was thinking about it when I saw them in the news but got distracted
<shadeslayer> Well ... I'm looking for the perfect ARM device :P
<shadeslayer> this comes close
<yofel> it's kinda perfect if you need your own buildd at least
<shadeslayer> right
 * yofel makes his way home - bbl
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> unfortunately it has a Mali 400 and the opengles drivers are missing for ubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happened to that tablet you were looking into? archos?
<shadeslayer> sure that's there as well
<shadeslayer> then there's the Surface Pro that I was looking into as well
<shadeslayer> which is all x86
<Riddell> my opinion on devices is we should buy them for anyone who committs to getting kubuntu to work on them
<shadeslayer> exactly
<shadeslayer> we need someone to say, Hey, we'd like to ship PA with Kubuntu on this hardware
<shadeslayer> we can send you x tablets if devs are interested on working on it
<shadeslayer> except no want's to do that :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's also the small problem of doing upgrades because we don't have a armhf PPA ;)
<shadeslayer> but I saw that Elementary OS had armhf PPA's
<shadeslayer> so I wonder how they got those
<Riddell> ask nicely I guess
<Riddell> isn't kubuntu-ninjas arm?
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<shadeslayer> I don't see armhf builds
<shadeslayer> maybe you can ask in #launchpad ? :P
<shadeslayer> I asked and got no reply a week back
<Riddell> well we don't need it until we have at least one device
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<fabo> Riddell: we plan to upload qtbase this week
<fabo> Riddell: a qt4 upload is needed to get rid of alternatives and switch to qtchooser
<fabo> qtchooser will allow to select the qt version
<Riddell> fabo: oh cool, upload to debian?
<fabo> Riddell: yes, experimental targeted
<fabo> Riddell: edgers PPA will be updated too
<Riddell> I'm a bit worried about how we havn't done any merging with debian for a year, I wonder if things will need changed on the ubuntu side
<fabo> Riddell: it should have been handled at the same time
<fabo> Riddell: though, we need $someone to merge the changes needed for qtchooser to Qt4
<fabo> I can do it, worth an explicit WI
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I was a bit surprised when we didn't merge with Debian this cycle
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not enough motivation to when debian are on older versions of KDE and Qt packages, but it probably means there's fixes we haven't picked up
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I've been merging digikam, so that's one thing less to worry about :P
<shadeslayer> but yeah, most of KDE is umerged
<Riddell> also the split packages mean it would take 10 times as long to do :(
<shadeslayer> we could merge the core stuff
<shadeslayer> kde4libs and what not
<shadeslayer> skip the new things for now
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> we could, but it's hard to get motivated about it, such a high effort to outcome ratio
 * Riddell fluffles Quintasan 
<Quintasan> fluffles?
<Riddell> you know you want them
<Quintasan> but what
 * Quintasan has no idea what's going on
<Quintasan> Riddell: If there is any work for me in the next week I herby nominate shadeslayer as my substitute
<Quintasan> 124231523875 tests next week
<Riddell> Quintasan: you don't want to merge KDE SC do you?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't expect any work will be left next week so no.
 * Quintasan has tests
<Quintasan> Can't fail them or I'll have to retake course
<shadeslayer> argh no
 * Quintasan is totally not interested in that
<Riddell> hmm, if you fail them that means another year of dossing around helping kubuntu? :)
<shadeslayer> ^ :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: s/argh\ no/With\ pleasure\!/
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> Riddell: It means my parents nagging me either to go to work or retake them -> even less time
<Riddell> hmm, meddling parents are no good, go and study for tests Quintasan!
<Quintasan> Well, they don't meddle until I fail this crap
<Quintasan> Otherwise they just send me moneyz and tell me to visit them sometimes
<Riddell> what are the tests?
<Quintasan> Hmm, tomorrow is Physics
<Quintasan> next is Logic
<Quintasan> then I have introduction to programming, algebra, calculus aaaaand
<Quintasan> something
<Quintasan> don't remember now
<Riddell> probably best to remember it soon :)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: found out the issue regarding kio-mtp not working on my phone
<shadeslayer> libmtp is too old and doesn't support my phone
<shadeslayer> compiling from git, which does have support
<Quintasan> yeah fun
<shadeslayer> and yep
<shadeslayer> works
<shadeslayer> like a charm
<shadeslayer> I can finally copy files to my phone \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Physics - you have a body with mass M and a constant force F0 applied to it. Write and solve the movement trajectory equation
<Quintasan> Hmm
<shadeslayer> errr
<Quintasan> Suddenly wild integral appears
<shadeslayer> the only formula that I even remember is F = ma
<shadeslayer> xD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Yeah, that's the thing and you have to do some magic with it
<Quintasan> The solution I have from the lesson is integrals
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<Quintasan> ofc even Calculus 101 didn't even get to integrals
<Quintasan> MAGIC
<shadeslayer> write a as dv/dt
<shadeslayer> and then integrate the entire thing with time to get Velocity?
<Quintasan> >implying I know how to integrate this thing
<shadeslayer> since F and m are constants it should be trivial
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> wolframalpha ? :P
<Quintasan> isn't integral of constant value - value * x + C?
<Quintasan> since derviative of a*x = a :P
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> though you won't get C here since C cancels out on both sides
<shadeslayer> I think
<shadeslayer> so maybe : Ft = mv
<Quintasan> division of two integrals equals integral of division or there is some magic formula to apply there?
<shadeslayer> but don't listen to me
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: m is constant
<Quintasan> the F is constant TOO
<Quintasan> so what the hell do I integrate
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> sec
<Quintasan> They didn't even get to this crap in calculus
<Quintasan> and here I am with three lists of exercises and almost in every 2nd question we used integrals
<Quintasan> ofc nobody has any freaking idea how this works
<shadeslayer> heh, I shouldn't give you this URL
<shadeslayer> it'll confuse you as hell
<Quintasan> give it
<shadeslayer> https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=integrate%20f%20%3D%20mdv%2Fdt&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.phys.ttu.edu%2F~cmyles%2FPhys4304%2FLectures%2FLecture08.ppt&ei=GsDtUPr9DMntrAfVsYGwBw&usg=AFQjCNH7a6Sv0eDDuUqLZB9GD4ck3x8n3w&sig2=Ac2lf0O9M3bb5PZWnhRUXA&bvm=bv.1357316858,d.bmk&cad=rja
<Quintasan> It can't be worse than not understanding this at all
<skfin> dat url
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> www.phys.ttu.edu/~cmyles/Phys4304/Lectures/Lecture08.ppt
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I know exactly one person in KDE who can rescue you from Physics hell
<Quintasan> ?
<shadeslayer> kstar
<Quintasan> I believe this is the problem of approach
<shadeslayer> he's doing his Masters in some Physics course
<Quintasan> They try to teach us Physics using higher maths when they did not explain the higher maths in question beforehand
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> How do we check if the gravitation field is a reactory one?
<Quintasan> USE INTEGRAL
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it'll all make sense
<shadeslayer> 3 years down the line
<Quintasan> the problem it I have a test from that shit tomorrow
<shadeslayer> only then you'll have to learn for another year and then it's of no use
<Quintasan> I've been trying to understand 3 lists since the beginning of the week
<Quintasan> I gave up on that and I'm moving on
<Quintasan> BUT
<Quintasan> guess what
<Quintasan> MORE INTEGRALS
<shadeslayer> 3 lists?
<Quintasan> I have 5 lists of exercises
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uh yeah, I'd highly recommend learning Integrals for once
<shadeslayer> because without them you can't figure out Physics
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'd like to but the Calculus 101 is still at derviatives
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> de l'Hôpital rule to be precise
<shadeslayer> I distinctly remember going onto #electronics the night before my exam
<shadeslayer> to learn about Transistors and MOSFETS
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: integrals are the exact opposite of Derivatives
<Quintasan> I know that
<shadeslayer> then just think backwards xD
<Quintasan> but how the hell do you apply them in exercises is totally another thing
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Quintasan> especially I don't even know the formulas to do integrals
<Quintasan> apart from ax + C :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: fabo tells me http://releases.linaro.org/12.12/ubuntu/origen/ will just work on the ODROIDU2 :D
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AroPySpr4FnEdEowNWhZRi1zbDNNVUw1amhXTUdPcVE#gid=0
<shadeslayer> some stuff is still missing
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> they seem to have automated alot of things
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+bug/1038079
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088334 in Linaro PMWG QA "duplicate for #1038079 System hangs when run test "cpuhotplug_02" on Samsung Origen with Linux Linaro Quantal image." [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> unless that's not a bot
<shadeslayer> yofel: the question is, what does one do after getting that board xD
<afiestas> shadeslayer: libmtp should be packaged asap imho
<afiestas> I mean, asap as tehre is a release
<soee> if i can connect with ssh to remote server the scp should also ?
<yofel> scp can work if ssh doesn't - that would just mean that you can't get a shell
<yofel> people.ubuntu.com is set up like that
<yofel> soee: er, I'm tired: if ssh works scp should work fine
<soee> :/
<soee> is it possible that my provider wont allow me to use scp but ssh yes ? im a bit confused
<yofel> does sftp work?
<soee> didnt try
<allee> Riddell, ScottK: FYI I've push (lib)kscreen to kubuntu-packagers.  Pkg is still alpha quality.
<Riddell> allee: we have a PPA for that sort of thing, kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<allee> ups
<allee> ah ppa the one would need qjson from r in q too
<Riddell> allee: packaging in a branch in ~kubuntu-packagers is good too
<Riddell> qjson from r is in kubuntu-ppa updates PPA
<allee> I've no time the 2 or 3 days.  But I'll see if I can fill the ppa.
<Riddell> feel free to throw it in  kubuntu-ppa/experimental too if needed
<allee> okay
<Riddell> good to have you back in action allee :)
<allee> night,  need to catch the last subway ...
<allee> Riddell: yeah.  But so many things have changed.    Cool stuff! :-)
<allee> bbl
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-10
<allee> debian/copyright: is there a tool scans the source and write the DEP-5 format as a start ?
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> afiestas: we have the latest release 1.1.5, unless something changed in the last 24 hours
<shadeslayer> otoh I could setup a daily recipe, but the packaging is spooky
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> calligra is slightly broken
<shadeslayer> good thing I didn't send this email to KDE Devel
 * shadeslayer goes off to fix
<yofel_> shadeslayer: in my next upgrade test kdm worked fine, but this time the wallpaper didn't get changed to Elarun... otherwise everything works fine
<yofel_> shadeslayer: one thing: if you want print-manager installed you'll have to add an updated version of kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> re Elarun that should be fixed I think
<yofel> I thought so too, but it did happen just now.
<shadeslayer> don't remember where the fix was supposed to be
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<shadeslayer> yofel: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/metadata.desktop
<shadeslayer> should say : [Wallpaper]
<shadeslayer> defaultWallpaperTheme=Elarun
<shadeslayer> defaultFileSuffix=.png
<shadeslayer> defaultWidth=2560
<shadeslayer> defaultHeight=1600
<shadeslayer> note the dimensions
<Riddell> kdm uses /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<Riddell> the wallpaper needs to be upgraded manually I think
<shadeslayer> *facepalm* you're right
<Riddell> or by a script
<shadeslayer> the one I pasted before was for the screenlocker
<yofel> hm, I thought we were defaulting the wallpaper to our kde-default.png symlink?
<yofel> (which makes the wallpaper appear twice in the settings btw.)
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> I worked around this in Netrunner by putting it in /usr/share/netrunner ... we could put the symlink in /usr/share/kubuntu-settings-desktop
<yofel> sounds good to me, now it's just an image called "2560x1600" which is ugly
<yofel> I wonder what uses that image though
<shadeslayer> ubiquity
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> review plz : http://paste.kde.org/642500/
<yofel> wth is up with hidden folders in /usr o.O? usr/share/templates/.source/
<shadeslayer> heh, don't ask me
<yofel> ack otherwise
<shadeslayer> but there were 2 bugs, one that template files get pulled in even tho the app is not installed
<shadeslayer> and if you try to hide the app using NoDisplay=true it won't work
<shadeslayer> fix for the second one is here : http://www.davidfaure.fr/2013/knewfilemenu.cpp.diff
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> yofel: do kubuntu-dev have upload rights for calligra?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> ah cool
 * yofel wonders how he managed to break upower... AC is in, upower says it's offline
<Quintasan_> Sigh 
<Quintasan> Hopefully I passed
<yofel> that bad?
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> Not as bad as I expected it to be
<Quintasan> but not entirely good
<Quintasan> multivariable deriviatives are not what I expected
<Quintasan> and I am not sure if I got them right
<Quintasan> plus integrals and ofc I didnt even touch those
<Quintasan> I have a second attempt but I would like to think the first attempt was enough
<Quintasan> Will see next week, tomorrow is logic.
<yofel> second attempt is good... but believe me, you usually don't have time to study for that...
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> especially I have like. 4 tests next week?
 * Quintasan takes a break and goes back to studying
 * yofel passes Quintasan a cup of coffee
<Quintasan> welp
<Quintasan> I think I have lecture to attend in like an hour
<Quintasan> gotta pack some stuff and head to that
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: now you understand why I had tests all the time for the last 4 years :P
<yofel> he's getting there :P
<Riddell> meh, anyone got any great ideas why qt isn't compiling on arm and powerpc
<Riddell> arm complains about no QtGui which is weird
<Riddell> powerpc complains about QtWebKit which is not unusual but no reason why it would be platform specific
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1098136] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 failed to install/upgrade: conffile './etc/xdg/Troll... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1098136 (by Amit Kumar)
<shadeslayer> and now calligra has failed because /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lnepomukcore
<Riddell> well it compiled when I uploaded it :)
<Riddell> needs to build-dep on nepomuk-core-dev?
<vHanda> calligra uses Nepomuk?
<Riddell> yes it doesn't have that
<Riddell> vHanda: seems so
<Riddell> ./CMakeLists.txt:    macro_log_feature(NEPOMUK_FOUND "Nepomuk" "Handles metadata of resources" FALSE  "Required to handle metadata of resources")
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's what I'm thinking as well :P
<Riddell> ./libs/widgets/CMakeLists.txt:    target_link_libraries(kowidgets kotext pigmentcms ${NEPOMUK_LIBRARIES} ${SOPRANO_LIBRARIES})
<vHanda> hmm, they seem to have basic tag support
<vHanda> but that is kdelibs/nepomuk not nepomukcore
<vHanda> ( as of Sept 12 2012 )
<shadeslayer> vHanda: I have a suspicion it's because of http://paste.kde.org/642524/
<vHanda> that's kdepim
<shadeslayer> should kdepimlibs-dev depend on nepomuk-core-dev ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<vHanda> if they use nepomuk-core (which I think they do) then yes
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> vHanda: as I'm a bit confused after the last discussion about it, is the presence of nepomuk-widgets implied if nepomuk-core is there?
<vHanda> nepomuk-widgets cannot be compiled with nepomuk-core
<vHanda> it also won't work (runtime) without nepomuk-core
<vHanda> so it has a compile time and runtime dependency to nepomuk-core
<vHanda> *cannot be compiled WITHOUT nepomuk-core
<vHanda> sorry
<vHanda> I should proof read what I write
<shadeslayer> alright
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll go ahead and add a nepomuk-core-dev dep to kdepimlibs-dev
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go ahead but that might not do much if you're looking at calligra :)
<yofel> vHanda: ah, I was remembering the dolphin build failure because the cmake check for nepomuk-widgets was missing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, let's see, I'm compiling by adding nepomuk-core-dev to calligra 
<vHanda> yofel: right. I fixed that
<vHanda> but not in time for RC2
<yofel> thanks
<vHanda> yofel: http://commits.kde.org/kde-baseapps/da5b7dcde4b5bbef28600e31ebb540d7f182050b
<yofel> shadeslayer: it'll build fine with nepomuk-core-dev, already tried it when I attempted to backport it to precise
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> vHanda: ah, perfect. Thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: if I add nepomuk-core-dev to kdepimlibs5-dev it'll get pulled in automagically when building calligra
<shadeslayer> as well as other stuff
<Riddell> really?  why does calligra use kdepimlibs?
<shadeslayer>    * KDE PIM iCalendar - KDE Personal Information Management iCalendar Libraries
<oy> what is the best way to provide KolorServer to kubuntu for KWin-4.10 colour correction?
 * shadeslayer looks
<Riddell> oy: I'm not sure what you're asking there
<Riddell> oy: you're the upstream for KolorServer?
<oy> yes, nearly
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/graphics/kolor-manager/repository
<Riddell> nearly? :)
<shadeslayer> that would need packaging I guess :)
<oy> KWin-4.10 needs KolorServer to enable ICC colour correction
<Riddell> oy: is there a release of KolorServer?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've uploaded pimlibs with dep on nepomuk-core-dev :)
<oy> Riddell, and shadeslayer yes we have packages
<oy> https://www.oyranos.org/kolormanager/   on the bottom
<shadeslayer> Should I trust the SSL cert? :P
<shadeslayer> oy: I don't see a proper release
<oy> KolorServer is part of KolorManager and both use ICC Examin + Oyranos + libXcm all inofficially packaged for debian
<oy> shadeslayer, https://projects.kde.org/news/192 ?
<Riddell> oy: presumably it needs packages of Oyranos first?
<shadeslayer> yeah, I was about to open that link on projects.kde.org
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep : FIND_PACKAGE(Oyranos REQUIRED)
<oy> Riddell, the dependencies are all packaged in the same way
<oy> you can find the package list under xUbuntu: https://build.opensuse.org/project/monitor?project=multimedia%3Acolor_management
<shadeslayer> I don't think we can use that packagign
<shadeslayer> *packaging
<oy> oh, why? I made it to help for Debian and Ubuntu
<oy> shadeslayer, what can be done to improve?
<shadeslayer> because it has a different format to what is actual packaging? IIRC OBS has this flat heiarchy packaging which is not valid debian packaging
<shadeslayer> *actual debian packaging
<apachelogger> (can be made actual debian packaging depending on how OBSy the packaging is...)
<oy> I used a debian packaging tutorial
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it seems like a good start
<Riddell> oy: how much does this conflict with colord?
<shadeslayer> OBS confuses me as hell
<oy> I had them both running side by side, did not uninstall colord, works
<shadeslayer> I don't even know where the packaging is so I can have a look
<oy> shadeslayer, https://build.opensuse.org/package/show?package=kolor-manager&project=multimedia%3Acolor_management
<oy> shadeslayer, you can click the package name in the monitor list
<oy> agreed, it is different to launchpad
<shadeslayer> looks sane from an overview, except that the copyright needs fixing ( 80 char width _
<shadeslayer> *)
<oy> will do, thanks
<shadeslayer> I didn't know that OBS accepted this format
<shadeslayer> I was only aware of the flat hiearchy one
<oy> shadeslayer, I saw as well other formats, but because of the debian tutorial I choose that one
<apachelogger> it is flat too :P
<shadeslayer> oy: oh and maybe you can use dh $@ --with kde
<oy> ok
<shadeslayer> and remove the sample cruft in there as well
<oy> shadeslayer, sample cruft? in which file?
<shadeslayer> debian/rules
<shadeslayer> "# Sample debian/rules that uses debhelper."
<shadeslayer> not needed :)
<oy> ah, see it, good
<Riddell> oy: out of these packages in that OBS archive you're saying we want oyranos and kolor-manager in kubuntu?
<oy> Riddell, yes, these + libXcm (dep) + ICC Examin (optionally used by KolorManager)
<oy> "icc-profiles-free" is already in wheezy and I guess "xcalib" is available too, both are dependencies too
<Riddell> oy: as someone who knows nothing about colour correction can you tell me why a window manager needs it?  isn't it better done for the whole monitor?
<oy> Riddell, the WM manages all monitors, so it is ICC colour correction for the whole monitor
<oy> Riddell, in the past we (X11) had only 1D LUT correction, which means no opt out, colorimetric based correction only for ICC supporting apps
<oy> in the old LUT way, Dolphin does no colorimetric correction why DigiKam/Krita etc. do
<oy> Riddell, with KWin ICC colour correction all apps are corrected together, including video on the GPU
<oy> in the old LUT way, Dolphin does no colorimetric correction *while* DigiKam/Krita etc. do
<Tm_T> oy: is the colour correction per-display?
<oy> Tm_T, per output
<oy> alias per monitor
<Tm_T> oh good
<Tm_T> so I have some hope to get reasonable results with external monitor and laptop
<Riddell> oy: how is this different from colord-kde applying a profile to a monitor?
<oy> Tm_T: yes that is one use case
<oy> Riddell, colord-kde does only calibration, which is a 1D LUT
<oy> Riddell, it does no correction for different primaries or saturation, calibration helps only in improving gray ramps, but that is covered by ICC profiles in KWin as well
<oy> the 1D Lut this is very long available (perhaps 10 years). xcalib can do that for instance
<oy> a calibration does not so much for small gamut laptops + attached sRGB/wide Gamut external monitors
<Tm_T> ^
<Riddell> oy: no 1.0 on http://sourceforge.net/projects/oyranos/files/Oyranos/ ?
<oy> Riddell, not yet, we are still in beta and expect some minor changes
<oy> btw. colord is guessedly beta too or alpha
<Riddell> oy: but the OBS archive does have 1.0.0?
<oy> Riddell, yes, of KolorManager, but not of its dependencies
<Riddell> oh I see
<oy> KolorManager exposes a limited set of features, we think we can garantee to remain stable
<Riddell> oy: where's the place to download KolorManager sources?
<oy> the Oyranos geature set is much broader
<oy> Riddell, we hoped that git snapshots are fine? http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=kolor-manager.git&a=tags
<oy> for most of other packages there is: http://sourceforge.net/projects/oyranos/files/
<Riddell> oy: that not quite kosher, KolorManager is ment to be 1.0 and stable but there's no tars?
<Darkwing> Morning guys
<oy> hmm, need to find a place for that
<Riddell> oy: you can use ftp.kde.org or the same sourceforge project as oyranos no?
<oy> ftp.kde.org would be sound
<Riddell> oy: ask in #kde-sysadmin how you do that, I think you need to upload it somewhere then file a request on bugs.kde.org for sysadmin to move it to release
<oy> ah, good to know
<Riddell> oy: where is the GUI in kwin for this?
 * oy works on the fixes and pushes a new tar ball
<apachelogger> yes, upload to incoming, then file a sysamind request to move it to ftpmaster containing target path and the sha1 of the tarball
<oy> Riddell, http://userbase.kde.org/Color_Management/en
<oy> the enabling of colour correction happens inside KWin effect dialog, it is for the first release experimental
<Riddell> oy: groovy thanks for answering my questions, I'll look into getting it packaged and in the archive
<oy> Riddell, thanks, meanwhile I will work on a kolor-manager-1.0.1 release and proper upload
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's not like tests all the time
<Quintasan> It's like tests because it's the end of semster :P
<shadeslayer> sure
<Quintasan> mfw I can do nothing for whole 10 months after 15 February
<Riddell> what happens then?
<apachelogger> Quintasan has tests for the next 10 months
<apachelogger> it's the shadeslayer test schedule problem all over again
<Quintasan> Riddell: Some tests and end of the year
<Quintasan> Riddell: after that more free time
<Riddell> that's some long tests
<Quintasan> aaaand start of new semester
<shadeslayer> haha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That won't be the case hopefully
<Quintasan> If I pass all the tests next week I will have only ONE exam in February
<Quintasan> there is four of them so it is doable
<apachelogger> so what's after feburary? :P
<apachelogger> one test a week
<apachelogger> or perhaps two? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one word, Calculus
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nothing lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I get only lectures that I have to attend to
<Quintasan> Besides, why am I explaining this stuff to you
 * Quintasan thinks he would be better off learning stuff for tomorrow
<apachelogger> word
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: calculus is fun
<apachelogger> it's another foremost topic when having coffee @ uni
<Quintasan> If you know what the hell is going on then it is :P
<apachelogger> the secret with calculus is that no one knows what is going on and that you just have to make the right guesses
<shadeslayer> ^ :D
 * shadeslayer bows to apachelogger
<yofel> shadeslayer: 4.9.97 precise is done from my side. Anything you have left?
<Riddell> Darkwing, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, jussi, ScottK: can I get some Kubuntu stickers for FOSDEM with kubuntu funds?
<JontheEchidna> +1
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> yofel: marble all working
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> +1
<yofel> shadeslayer: the current package set that's in staging works fine for what I tested
<shadeslayer> ah cool
<shadeslayer> please go ahead and copy stuff :)
<yofel> ok, copying then
<yofel> done
<Riddell> how's this? http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/output2.pdf
<jessie> Other than being sideways, it looks good.
<yofel> the KDE logo looks out of place
<yofel> compared to the kubuntu logo positioning above I mean
<yofel> otherwise nice
<Quintasan> mfw dolphin crashes when one tries to mass tag files
<Quintasan> god KDE should do something about mass edition of things
<Quintasan> Amarok UI freezes and users have no idea what's going on
<Quintasan> Dolphin crashes
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> vHanda: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313026
<ubottu> KDE bug 313026 in general "Dolphin crashes when trying to mass add Nepomuk tags" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Quintasan> You are probably interested
 * Quintasan can consistetly reproduce this
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> If I Alt+Enter, go to Information and press Add tags there
<Quintasan> it works
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> <sandsmark> bah, can we revert the qml screen locker before release? :3
<Quintasan> <sandsmark> it still has some ugly regressions
<Quintasan> NOW
<Quintasan> this looks promising...
<txwikinger> Wonder if someone could help me
<txwikinger> On my panel.. my task manager is really small because the tray is using up too much space
<txwikinger> Any idea how that can be fixed?
<jessie> Quintasan: I cannot confirm the crash.
<sbivol_> txwikinger: remove all the panels, then right-click the desktop and choose Add Panel -> Defaul panel
<txwikinger> ok.. found the issue.. there are lots of useless entries in the tray settings... where did they come from?
<jessie> Actually, I lied, Quintasan. With 4 images it didn't crash, with 200 it did.
<txwikinger> sbivol_: Yeah.. that unfortuantely loses all my customizations
<txwikinger> wonder what all those statusnotifieritems supposed to be!
<Quintasan> jessie: With small number of elements is not a problem
<Quintasan> I have 5 photos of my friend doing a kickflip,taggin them skateboarding was not a problem
<Quintasan> but taggin 600 pictures from our skateboarding trip crashed the whole thing
<Quintasan> :P
<txwikinger> :q
<txwikinger> :;;
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: KDE does not scale
<shadeslayer> we need to make it webscale
<txwikinger> how do you scale a desktop shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> by using mongodb instead of mysql
<shadeslayer> don't you know? mongodb is webscale
<Quintasan> NoSQL?
<Quintasan> Sounds good
<Quintasan> vHanda: ^^
<shadeslayer> No, Mongodb
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: look at MongoDB page derp
<txwikinger> Riddell.. do you know what all the statusnotifieritems in the system tray entries supposed to do?
<Riddell> txwikinger: yeah, why do you have ones which are unclear?
<txwikinger> yes.. in my laptop there are quite a bunch that start with numbers and do not mean anything
<txwikinger> on the netbook there are none
<txwikinger> of these
<txwikinger> those funny entries make the trasy uneccessarry wide
<txwikinger> I had to change them all to hidden to be able to see my task manager properly
<txwikinger> Deleting them in the System Tray Settings UI does not seem to work
<txwikinger> I believe they first appeared after a crash of plasma.. well the panel disppeared and came back a bit later
<Riddell> my systray has a circular one with a number in it which is for downloads and notificatios
<Riddell> otherwise I don't know why one would have a number
<txwikinger> :1.112/org/kde/statusnotifieritem/1
<txwikinger> that is one example of it
<txwikinger> Well. I found something in the KDE forum.. seems to be a kdelibs bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you do an announce on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: should be added to the existing 4.9.97 one
<Riddell> hi skaet!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay
<shadeslayer> I'll do it before sleeping
<skaet> hiya Riddell!
<skaet> :)
 * shadeslayer waves to skaet
<Riddell> skaet: happy new year
 * skaet waves back to shadeslayer
<skaet> happy new year,  Riddell
 * skaet glad to be back online again 
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks, I didn't as I left the office right after that
 * yofel wonders if kmail would be faster if akonadi used NoSQL
<rbelem> é o weechat
<shadeslayer> oh look an rbelem
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> wrong channel
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> so kubuntu-devel is now a 'wrong' channel for you eh 
<shadeslayer> hiding from us
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> seem to get this slight issue with the new SNA stuff http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/10/plasma-desktopS17003.png
<shadeslayer> wasn't getting this earlier
<shadeslayer> ( see the 2 arrows )
<rbelem> :-D
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: mfw UXA was supposed to fix all of the bugs of EXA
<shadeslayer> rofl
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I have intel, but not a sandybridge cpu
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah I'm slightly confused as well, do people with non-sandybridge arch's get the same perf improvements?
<shadeslayer> maybe ask in #ubuntu-x ?
<JontheEchidna> I'll test it in a bit
<shadeslayer> cool
<JontheEchidna> gives me a nice excuse to play minecraft :P
<shadeslayer> lol
 * shadeslayer is still upgrading
<shadeslayer> updated steam \o/
 * sreich strolls in with his ivy bridge and gtx 670 ;p
<sreich> oh yeah, i'm bad
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> sreich: go test new stuff 
<shadeslayer> go go go
<shadeslayer> you get to play TF2
<sreich> lol
<sreich> of course
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<shadeslayer> shift + tab works
<shadeslayer> didn't work earlier
<shadeslayer> as does big picture
<shadeslayer> whoop
<snele> guys, does anybody knows irc nickname of the guy how redisigned plasma theme for 4.10? mart? notmart? marco? something else? :)
<snele> *who
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> there's notmart
<shadeslayer> but I don't think he did the redesign
<shadeslayer> it was Nuno iirc
<snele> I think it is notmart: http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Graphics/Time_to_refresh_some_air
<shadeslayer> well both of them
<shadeslayer> so you want to talk to pinheiro and notmart
<shadeslayer> #oxygen probably
<snele> shadeslayer: thanks! they are both in #oxygen :)
<JontheEchidna> Well X still works
<snele> they introduces regression with new theme in icon-only task manager so I have to ping them :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: "Update: Packages for Precise users are now avaliable via the same Beta PPA mentioned above."
<shadeslayer> good enough?
<shadeslayer> or should I add the word awesome in there
 * shadeslayer removes the word 'same'
<shadeslayer> poor buildd's
<shadeslayer> I get this when building qtcreator : http://paste.kde.org/643058/
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I'm seeing some font artifacting in Chrome with this SNA stuff
<JontheEchidna> on its tabbar
<shadeslayer> dunno, no such thing here
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/3No4L.png
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-f22392
<shadeslayer> anywho
 * shadeslayer goes back to pgst
<Mamarok> dear Kubuntu devs, it would be really great if we could get debugging symbols for taglib
<Riddell> Mamarok: use dbgsym packages?  they get made for everything
<Mamarok> hm, what is that? never heard of
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Riddell> see "If there is no -dbg package:"
<Mamarok> *sigh* and you really expect me to ask the average user to do that?
<Mamarok> looks complicated even to me
<Mamarok> apparently just rebuilding taglib from source with debug enabled seems much easier than that
<Mamarok> and then it has to be removed again?
<Mamarok> not user friendly at all, and the bug reports we get for taglib are from plain users
<Mamarok> too complicated
<mikhas> option b) contribute to a project with no users → no complaints
<mikhas> SCNR
<Mamarok> mikhas: well, lukily Amarok has a lot of users, much better that way :)
<mikhas> but you just complained about having users, in a way ;-)
<yofel> adding that automatically was a feature request for our debug installer, but last time we talked JT said it's not exactly trivial
<yofel> I'll agree that this system is designed for apport's auto-retracer, not for human beings
<mikhas> so, find someone to fix taglib packaging to create a *--dbg package?
<Riddell> I think that's what Mamarok just asked for
<mikhas> yes
<Riddell> but is -dbgsym really so hard? it's just running a couple of copy and paste commands
<Mamarok> Riddell: maybe not for us, but I talk about plain users
<mikhas> I just dont think that being cynical when asking for others to do something for you helps.
<Mamarok> mikhas: and you are talking to whom?
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> Riddell: how about adding a shell scrip for that to kubuntu-debug-installer and have it run it when it's not enabled? (finding that out would be the hard part I guess)
<yofel> stupid t buton
<Riddell> I don't understand why it isn't enabled by default
<yofel> "people should use apport"
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> I don't suppose we can somehow ship with that repo added
<yofel> hm, wait
<yofel> can add-apt-repository prevent adding the same repo twice?
<shadeslayer> I think so
<shadeslayer> ah nope
<yofel> JontheEchidna: is there some qapt method to check whether a specific repository is enabled on a system?
<yofel> apt should know the list of active repositories from the cache...
<yofel> shadeslayer: huh, since when is steam for linux public o.O?
<shadeslayer> a long long time
<yofel> I meant public as in visible on the default install page
<shadeslayer> default install page?
<yofel> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<shadeslayer> neato
<shadeslayer> they're pushing towards a Linux console
<shadeslayer> probably that's why
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-11
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<doctorpepper> hi guys !
<Darkwing> Riddell: +1 on stickers... I'll be getting a swag request for the Indiana Linux Fest in the next couple months. 
<wgrant> yofel, shadeslayer: Hi. Your private PPA (ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa) is currently exempt from normal PPA expiry rules, so its entire 500GB history is preserved and using up quite a bit of space in LP. Would you mind terribly if we switched expiry on for it? Source and binary packages would be permanently removed around a week after they were superseded/deleted from the PPA.
<wgrant> yofel, shadeslayer: (we've historically automatically excluded all private PPAs from expiry because they tended to have more useful stuff, but some of them are getting... big)
<ScottK> wgrant: I think that's fine.
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> wgrant: crivvens, yes I think expiry is no problem on kubuntu-ninjas
<wgrant> Riddell, ScottK: Thanks
<yofel_> wgrant: yeah, go ahead. (I didn't even know that it doesn't expire things...)
<wgrant> I assumed you didn't, but I thought it best to check :)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: heh, I don't think anyone knew that stuff in ninjas never expired ^_^
<sbivol> the KCM for managing users is started as „/usr/bin/kcmshell4 userconfig”. I cannot figure out which package provides this userconfig and how is the PO file named. Please help
<shadeslayer> !info userconfig 
<ubottu> userconfig (source: userconfig): user and group setup tool for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu10 (quantal), package size 30 kB, installed size 237 kB
<shadeslayer> sbivol: ^
<sbivol> shadeslayer: thank you :-)
<sbivol> shadeslayer: that package doesn't seem to be in the KDE repositories
<shadeslayer> sbivol: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/guidance/userconfig-kde4
<sbivol> shadeslayer: is it a Kubuntu-only application?
<shadeslayer> I think so
<shadeslayer> sbivol: note that userconfig is broken in Raring
<shadeslayer> and we're discussing whether we should switch to the app that afiestas is writing
<sbivol> shadeslayer: which app?
<shadeslayer> it hasn't been released yet :)
<shadeslayer> so I don't know the name
<shadeslayer> sbivol: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-December/006542.html
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> this is just bad design http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/11/plasma-desktopX11049.png
<Riddell> fabo: any great ideas on this build failure?  I can recreate it but I've little idea on the cause https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu1/+build/4203385
<shadeslayer> makes me think that something went wrong with apport
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's wrong with it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the icon
<shadeslayer> should show dialog-information
<Riddell> oh I see
<Riddell> should be easy enough to fix
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> will have a look once I file this bug
<fabo> Riddell: I need to reproduce locally. the error doesn't help much
<Riddell> fabo: I have it reproduced in a chroot if that helps
<apachelogger> bug 1098470
<ubottu> bug 1098470 in marble (Ubuntu) "icons more for marlbe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098470
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: notmart was complaining about this
<shadeslayer> yesterday me think
<shadeslayer> *thinks
<Riddell> presumably that's files like /usr/share/applications/kde4/marble_kml.desktop
<Riddell> needs NoDisplay=true added
<shadeslayer> <notmart> hmm, in plasma active i see 4 marble icons since a while (because it has 4 desktop files to add optional supported mimetypes) maybe is related?
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: won't work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why not?
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there was a NoDisplay=true fix recently
<shadeslayer> but it was only for knewfileitem
<shadeslayer> for menu's it should work
<Riddell> there's a load of GCI students for marble currently, I'll forward to them
<Riddell> 11:33 < pursuivant-134> marble (master) v4.9.90-425-gc21f554 * Illya Kovalevskyy: src/plugins/runner (3 files in 3 dirs)
<Riddell> 11:33 < pursuivant-134> Hot fix for the bug on Launchpad
<Riddell> 11:33 < pursuivant-134> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/marble/+bug/1098470
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1098470 in marble (Ubuntu) "icons more for marlbe" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Riddell> 11:33 < pursuivant-134> http://commits.kde.org/marble/c21f554a502699fa0a9234d937c4f0b3f7b86b44
<Riddell> apachelogger: fixed
<shadeslayer> fun
<Riddell> oy, mgraesslin: looking at kolor-manager but I have OpenGL Options greyed out in kwin Desktop Effects
<Riddell> including colour correction
<Riddell> why might that be?
<oy> Riddell, insufficient GL support maybe
<Riddell> hmm
<oy> just a rough guess
<Riddell> oy: oyranos has missing licence files in cmake/
<Riddell> needs COPYING-CMAKE-SCRIPTS and Copying.txt file
<oy> thanks for the hint, will look into
<doctorpepper> hi guys!!!
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> what's this new appmenu thing I hear about
<shadeslayer> in 4.10
<Riddell> hi doctorpepper 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've not heard of that
<shadeslayer> from Plasma Devel
<shadeslayer> > what do you personally like about the results of 4.10?
<shadeslayer> I *love* the new appmenu! Once enabled, all apps suddenly do look a lot more
<shadeslayer> simplistic!
<Riddell> no idea, let me know if you find out :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: apachelogger ^ any ideas?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's an appmenu :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: I think it is the appmenu work I started at Canonical, which have been taken over by a new maintainer and is being integrated in KDE
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> any ideas how I can enable it?
<shadeslayer> TBH I really liked the AppMenu
<shadeslayer> but could never get it to work properly
<Riddell> oh the dbus menu widget, gotcha
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/11/plasma-desktopqH1930.png
<shadeslayer> neato
<apachelogger> you can make it window decoration based, or menubar plasmoid based or simply exported without visual representation
<apachelogger> (e.g. what you would probably do on ubuntu)
<Riddell> oy: kolor-manager also lacks a global COPYING file so some files have no licence
<apachelogger> do you people actually review the code you upload to the archive? :P
<Riddell> we might fail to read a line here or there
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> oy: packages in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental, let's see if they compile
<doctorpepper> can anyone help me , i am trying  to upgrade to kde 4.9.97 on 12.04  from kubuntu-ppa/beta, but i have an issue with two packages see http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519723/
<Riddell> doctorpepper: please pastebin  apt-cache policy kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> oohh a 12.04 user \o/
<doctorpepper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519744/
<Riddell> doctorpepper: please pastebin  apt-cache policy kde-workspace-bin
<doctorpepper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519755/
<Riddell> well you need that
<Riddell> doctorpepper: what does this do?   apt-get -f install
<doctorpepper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519760/
<Riddell> mysterious
<Riddell> doctorpepper: apt-cache policy kde-window-manager-common
<doctorpepper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519777/
<doctorpepper> Riddell: any idea
<Riddell> mm, not sure
<Riddell> doctorpepper: what happens if you   sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager-common  ?
 * Riddell out to shop
<shadeslayer> doctorpepper: what does sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade do ?
<doctorpepper> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519842/
 * shadeslayer scratches head
<shadeslayer> lemme check something
<doctorpepper> shadeslayer: as for sudo apt-get install kde-window-manager-common that Riddell asked for  i get the same result unable to install it 
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I'm just checking the packaging
<shadeslayer> doctorpepper: can you try this : sudo apt-get install -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true kde-window-manager-common
<doctorpepper_> shadeslayer:did you find something ? 
<shadeslayer> nope, the packaging seems fine
<doctorpepper_> what should i do ? 
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> doctorpepper: can you try this : sudo apt-get install -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true kde-window-manager-common
<yofel> as dpkg seems to not really install them, would force-removing just the 2 help maybe?
<yofel> no idea if that would matter to apt
<yofel> try what shadeslayer said first though
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't want to do that because then someone might hit this later on ... better to know what the issue is so we can fix it
<doctorpepper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519907/
<yofel> yeah, but as ^ shows, the deps are fine, just dpkg does something weird
<yofel> doctorpepper_: what does 'dpkg -l kde-window-manager-common' say? (last line of output)
<shadeslayer> maybe dpkg put it in some weird half configured state?
<shadeslayer> and it's trying to install kde-window-manager-common 4.9.5
<yofel> seems so - but that should only happen if it's still at 4.9.5
<yofel> otherwise you would see the unpack step in the output
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> this makes no sense...
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> gee ... when did firefox become so big
 * yofel looks at dpkg -Dh
<shadeslayer> 108 MB's
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you reproduce it?
<yofel> well, I couldn't before, so if I try I would first need the source setup and installed package list from doctorpepper_ 
<yofel> dpkg has funny options
<yofel>    1000  veryverbose      Lots of drivel about eg the dpkg/info directory
<yofel>    2000  stupidlyverbose  Insane amounts of drivel
<yofel> doctorpepper_: can you try 'sudo dpkg -D63 --configure -a'
<doctorpepper_> dpkg -l kde-window-manager-common says  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519936/    'sudo dpkg -D63 --configure -a' says   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519937/
<doctorpepper_> what should i do ? 
 * yofel takes another look at apts debug options
<yofel> doctorpepper_: please try 'sudo apt-get -o debug::pkgdpkgpm=true -f install'
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<yofel> outputs the dpkg command line with parameters
<doctorpepper_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519956/
<yofel> what the hell is apt doing...
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519936/ is surprising
<yofel> well, that too
<shadeslayer> yofel: can it happen that apt didn't download the new package and is trying to install an old copy of 4.9.5
<shadeslayer> and thus causing all of these errors
<yofel> it's not *installing* anything
<shadeslayer> hm?
<yofel> it tries to configure something that dpkg says isn't there
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel> well, dpkg is also inconsistent
<shadeslayer> just saw the last paste
<yofel> first it says it's not there, but then says 4.9.5 is there
<shadeslayer> ...
<yofel> doctorpepper: can you please open /var/lib/dpkg/status, search for 'Package: kde-window-manager-common' and pastebin the textblock until the next Package:?
<yofel> after that check if you have a .deb for kde-window-manager-common 4.9.97 in /var/cache/apt/archives so we can force install that.
<doctorpepper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1519984/
<yofel> shadeslayer: I would tend to blame apt, but do you have any more ideas for debugging?
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe ask for the apt history?
<shadeslayer> but does that contain info about unpacking and configuring?
<yofel> the dpkg log does
<shadeslayer> ok it does
<shadeslayer> /var/log/apt/term.log
<yofel> ah, yeah, that too
<shadeslayer> so maybe ask for those and we can figure it out at our convinience?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> *convenience even
<doctorpepper> kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1_amd64.deb  lock
<doctorpepper> kde-workspace-bin_4%3a4.9.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1_amd64.deb          partial
<yofel> doctorpepper: sudo dpkg --force-depends -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager-common_4%3a4.9.97-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa1_amd64.deb
<yofel> after that try apt-get install -f again
<doctorpepper> didnt work .http://paste.ubuntu.com/1520015/
<yofel> install the kde-workspace-bin .deb by hand too
<doctorpepper> ok  its what i am doing right now
<doctorpepper> thanks for your help guys !! 
<doctorpepper> is there any plan to backport 4.10 when it out to 12.04
<yofel> yes, the first time is the hardest part ;)
<yofel> drat, he left
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> Quintasan_: for these business cards do we have any editable version of http://mooltilab.nazwa.pl/kubuntu/kubuntu_bc.png ?
 * shadeslayer will still push for his cards
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/cards/
<shadeslayer> they're more awesome and simpler ^ :P
<shadeslayer> I'm actually thinking of switching out the icons in there
<shadeslayer> and use the symbols from here : http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/
<Riddell> your might win by default if there's no svg of the other one
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> and if you have a issue with the QR code we can just put 'kubuntu' on the back of those cards
<shadeslayer> fairly trivial to do
<yofel> btw. how are we tracking bugs on launchpad that should be fixed before raring is out?
<yofel> or how should I mark bug 1094958 so it's not forgotten
<ubottu> bug 1094958 in userconfig (Ubuntu) "User Management crashes on start up" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094958
<yofel> weeding out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?orderby=-importance&field.tag=kubuntu would be a good idea I guess
<Riddell> it would be most wonderful to do
 * Riddell orders some business cards in shadeslayer's design to see how instaprint do
<apachelogger> yofel: you should annoy afiestas into making his user management releaseable :P
<shadeslayer> \o/
<afiestas> apachelogger: will kubuntu use it?
<afiestas> because if not, I have more time to finish it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: spacetime offered to print some test cards for us
<yofel> well, what we have now is unusable, so we need to do something in any case
<afiestas> yofel: you can switch to KUser, which afaik works
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> true
<yofel> fun, py3 has different syntax for exceptions
<apachelogger> python...
<apachelogger> afiestas: is there a reason kubuntu wouldn't?
<apachelogger> or rather... why not replace kuser in the long run anyway?
<afiestas> personally I'm not interestedon doing that, I want to solve the user management problem
<afiestas> no the "graphical interfaces for sysadmins or power users"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go get em!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh, okay
<shadeslayer> spacetime: pingly
 * yofel wonders if running 2to3 on userconfig would yield something usable
<Riddell> yofel: are python kcms now in python 3?
<yofel> Riddell: raring's kpythonpluginfactory is linked against libpython3, so it kinda forces py3
<yofel> ScottK probably knows more about how that works... (I hope)
<shadeslayer> yofel: while you're at it, maybe also run 2to3 on synaptiks?
<Riddell> porting to python 3 shouldn't be /too/ hard I'd have thought?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that also needs packaging adjusted to actually create a py3 module
<yofel> not really, 2to3 does a lot it seems so I guess there's not that much to do by hand
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> great, PyKDE4.kdecore.ki18n() is causing UnicodeEncodeErrors
 * Riddell throws a simple simon package into experimental ppa
<apachelogger> yofel, Riddell: there is still that bug with kcms that I forgot to fix
<apachelogger> basically whenver you pykcm something it goes kaboom
<yofel> wasn't that just a python version mismatch?
<yofel> well, just converting userconfig to py3 syntax doesn't really work: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/ucp3.png (and don't ask me why ksnapshot is rendered half over it)
<yofel> it also gives plenty of errors: http://paste.kde.org/643958
<apachelogger> yofel: no
<apachelogger> it was a not compatible because order is wrong crash
<yofel> ah, ok, that would make sense from the error message I guess
<yofel> please fix :P
 * yofel reboots to try kernel 3.8
<apachelogger> dunno where I put the fix :P
<shadeslayer> I guess we need a new bug status
<shadeslayer> "Fix Lost"
<apachelogger> please file bug with lunchpad
<Quintasan_> mfw
<Quintasan_> LOGIC -  EVERYTHING WENT BETTER THAN EXPECTED
<Quintasan> Riddell: I do not think we have svgs for those
<Quintasan> I think someone tried to contact the author
<Quintasan> but I believe there was no response
<yofel> shadeslayer for the win :D
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> whut?
<shadeslayer> what did I do
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> cards?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> okay 
<shadeslayer> bah, amarok crashes with my port :(
<shadeslayer> but I can play test sounds with the kcm just fine
<ScottK> yofel: There are both python and python3 kpythonpluginfactories.
<yofel> nvm me then
<ScottK> It should magically work.  
<ScottK> Does anyone know of a reason we can't release 4.9.4 to quantal-updates on Monday?
<davmor2> ScottK: It's Monday?
<sheytan_> Riddell: hey! i send that list of changes to kubunt-devel. Can you confirm?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-12
<soee> good miorning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> loads of fun installing Ubuntu on a Win8 machine today
<ronnoc_> shadeslayer: any UEFI issues?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> secure boot was to blame 99% of them
<shadeslayer> because as it turns out even if you load signed grub , you can't run commands from the grub prompt
<shadeslayer> so things like ls won't work
<shadeslayer> as well as drivemap
<shadeslayer> becuase SB treats them as insecure binaries I guess
<shadeslayer> then the chainloader command won't work because it can't find the windows 8 efi bootloader
<shadeslayer> debugging from grub was made extremely hard due to Secure Boot
<shadeslayer> so I had to disable it
<shadeslayer> BUT
<shadeslayer> if you just use K/Ubuntu, you can use Secure Boot
<shadeslayer> a huge win if you ask me
<shadeslayer> oh and the BIOS is funky, you have disable fast bios loading to change boot order
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)  Long time no see.  Can someone please tell me what the security update to VLC is please?  I'm not getting any change data in apper, and I'm streaming using VLC right now.
<TheLordOfTime> wouldn't it be in the changelogs?
<TheLordOfTime> (sorry, but... it's a valid point)
<BarkingFish> It would be, I'm sure - if I could remember how to get at them.  I have a memory like a colander and all the recall skills of a goldfish.
<BarkingFish> nvm, found it - apparently it's something to do with a buffer overflow, which can allow arbitrary code to be executed, so I'm guessing it's probably something I shouldn't be ignoring right now :)
 * BarkingFish closes his vlc stream and updates :)
<TheLordOfTime> BarkingFish, :P
<allee> afiestas: FYI the last libkscreen commit breaks compilation on quantal: http://paste.kde.org/645422/
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-13
<ronnoc> what a PITA though, really
<BarkingFish> anyone happen to have the source code to libkscreen, or know where i can find it?
<BarkingFish> it's been a while since i dabbled, and i haven't even begun to touch raring
<yofel_> BarkingFish: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libkscreen.git
<BarkingFish> thanks :)
<BarkingFish> and it's Dan's commit which has buggered things up?
<BarkingFish> *buggered up is such a strong term, apologies.  I can't see where it's gone wrong, to be honest.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<allee> hi, what's wrong with dput ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental (lilb)kscreen ... .changes?
<allee> uploaded yesterday qjson like that but can't see it in the experimental ppa
<yofel_> did launchpad send an acceptance mail?
<allee> yofel_: no.  I received no mail 
<yofel_> did you use the right key to sign the files?
<yofel_> if LP sends no mail it usually doesn't recognise the signature
<yofel_> (you should get the mail within 10 minutes after upload)
<allee> yofel_: mhmm, sig should be right.  I recheck.
<yofel_> then try uploading again, maybe something broke
<allee> I've tried to move qjson from ppa -> experimental but experimental was no listed as an target ppa :-(
<allee> yofel_: I'll try tonight.  Have to leave
<allee> yofel_: thx for the info!!!
<allee> bbl
<shadeslayer> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/libav.html
<shadeslayer> ^ Some of the packages are Kubuntu packages
<yofel_> shadeslayer: does red mean "failed" or "not rebuilt" ?
<yofel_> k3b is red, but it didn't fail
<yofel_> *sigh*
<yofel_> it would really nice if people would implement packageset-filtering in a few places...
<yofel_> (start with errors.ubuntu.com)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't know :S
<shadeslayer> though
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/libav9-raring/+packages
<shadeslayer> k3b did fail
<shadeslayer> but they're doing test builds in that ppa
<yofel> then they should please link to the builds in that...
<shadeslayer> dunno what they're doing
<shadeslayer> that team has been deprecated
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> so that means you can't join the team and fix
<shadeslayer> hooray
<shadeslayer> ScottK: could you pass transmission from {quantal,precise}-proposed ?
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> I mean from the unaccepted queue into -proposed
<Riddell> http://mylinuxexplore.blogspot.fr/2012/10/ubuntu-1210-vs-kubuntu-1210-vs-xubuntu.html
<yofel> how the hell does ubuntu manage to use more memory than KDE o.O
<Riddell> now now, have more faith in your favourite desktop :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: actually, I find KDE uses very little memory when constrained
<shadeslayer> I could run it on a RasPi and it consumed very little memory
<yofel> I didn't mean that KDE hasn't improved there, but 500M sounds a bit excessive for Ubuntu compared to the gnome2 days that I remember
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> ok, ~400-450. but still
<Riddell> they did make their own widget toolkit, that's not likely to end up with high memory efficiency, look at star/open/libreoffice.  they should have stuck with unity 2d
 * yofel finds it kind of funny how unity and gnome3 have made Xfce popular
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> so. very. sleepy
<Riddell> well it is late where you are, maybe your body clock is actually on local time?
<shadeslayer> somehow I doubt that
<shadeslayer> I got up at 1 PM @_@
<allee>   Riddel:  I'm not a member of kubuntu-ppa team .   So I can't upload (lib)kscreen to experimental
<allee> ^^ anyone with upload right to experimental care to upload (lib)kscreen builds?   They are in kubuntu-packages bzr
<allee> ^^ I first try in my ppa if everything is building .. I ping later ...
<yofel_> allee: I'll upload it
<yofel_> HEAD^ builds
<allee> I know I've tested an hour ago.  But I've never verified the build deps in a pbuilder yet ...
<yofel_> allee: uploaded, but please fix:
<yofel_> W: libkscreen source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends libkscreen-dev
<yofel_> W: libkscreen source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/shlibs.local.ex
<yofel_> W: libkscreen source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/watch.ex
<yofel_> uploaded for raring and quantal btw.
<allee> yofel_:  Thx.  I know about the W them,  Riddell and afiestas suggeted to upload as soon as possible.
<allee> yofel_: Is there a tool to get started with the copyright file?
<yofel_> not that I know of, shadeslayer dug something out a while ago I think but I do them by hand
<allee> yofel_: watch.ex is a reminder I've to keep until there's a proper 1st release
<yofel_> using licensecheck + grep
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel_> ah ok
<shadeslayer> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=users/modax/copyright-helper.git;a=summary
<shadeslayer> I don't remember the invocation though
<shadeslayer> ./something -s
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> and libkscreen should be small enough that you can use licensecheck + grep
<yofel_> seems like gpl2+ with a few exceptions
<shadeslayer> ./copyright-helper.pl -sc
<shadeslayer> that should work
<allee> shadeslayer, yofel_: thx for the tips.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No time today.  Ping me tomorrow if someone else didn't already.
<shadeslayer> sure
<Sime> so, who is going to FOSDEM in a few weeks? and is there any clustering around a given hotel going on?
<Riddell> ooh it's a Sime 
<Sime> hi
<Riddell> Sime: yeah book through the FSFE http://www.woodshed.de/tmp/hotel-fosdem.html
<Riddell> I'm there friday to monday
<Riddell> pst everyone, get your pykde questions in quick while Sime is here :)
<Sime> next session is in 2 years time!
<Sime> hey, that is hotel Astrid. I was looking at booking there anyway...
<Riddell> sit back and relax and let the FSFe do it for you then
<Sime> done.
<Sime> cool. I didn't see many FOSS people last year.
<Sime> i'm looking forward to FOSDEM though!
<Riddell> Sime: make sure you come to delerium, that's where it all starts
<Sime> Riddell: yeah, I'll probably show up in the evening and then head as per standard procedure. :-)
<Riddell> Jesus phoned me again, this time her mum who has a couple words of English, she says she wants to "help kubuntu" so I said use internet relay chat but I suspect she won't turn up
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-06
<SonikkuAmerica> Rocking with Trusty Alpha 1! Congratulations for being the only alpha flavor thus far that can install itself properly!
<valorie> what else have you tried, SonikkuAmerica?
<SonikkuAmerica> Xubuntu and Ubuntu GNOME's alphas both crash trying to write in something for GStreamer.
<SonikkuAmerica> (GTK+ problem, maybe? *grin*)
<valorie> could be
<valorie> no unity alpha?
<valorie> oh, they are rolling these days, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Did they opt in?
<valorie> not sure; I don't follow ubuntu-devel
<SonikkuAmerica> They have dailies... haven't given them a shot yet
<SonikkuAmerica> valorie: I doubt you'll have time, but if you grab the latest Xubuntu ISO, it's a comedy at present.
<valorie> no time for that sort of comedy!
<valorie> tonight is my night with my dad in his nursing home
<SonikkuAmerica> I see
<valorie> I do seed all the released *buntu isos
<valorie> new ones, at least, and LTSs
<SonikkuAmerica> This is my first time doing extensive beta testing across flavors.
<SonikkuAmerica> (and alpha)
<valorie> tried lubuntu yet?
<valorie> or do they even have an alpha
<valorie> I've only done one alpha
<SonikkuAmerica> No, they don't, and they won't either.
<valorie> that might have been 12.04
<valorie> it was steady
<valorie> usually not even beta
<valorie> a couple of times i have
<SonikkuAmerica> I did grab a daily, however. But I'm gonna wait until my other computer gets back from the repair shop and throw Lubuntu daily on that.
<valorie> our crew here is good
<valorie> they don't just throw stuff at the wall and hope it sticks
<valorie> they test before releasing
<SonikkuAmerica> lol, I fire up Xubuntu's Live image. I have to log in (!). After I do that, this is what I see, verbatim: "Welcome to the first opening of the panel. पैनल सेटिंग्स संग्रहीत करने के लिए एक नई व्यवस्था शुरू की गई है, क्योंकि यह एक ताजा प्रारंभिक विन्यास लोड 
<SonikkuAmerica> करने के लिए है. जब आप पहली बार स्टार्टअप के लिए चाहते हैं जो सेटअप नीचे चुनें."
<SonikkuAmerica> If you can't see that, that's Hindi.
<valorie> I can
<valorie> I love how Hindi looks
<SonikkuAmerica> The button read: स्वीकार करना(O) (the OK button).
<valorie> lovely
<valorie> asking an indian friend what the above text says
<SonikkuAmerica> Now I know what the Hindi says because I've used XFCE in the past, but it doesn't give me the option to choose what I want...
<valorie> oh, ok
<SonikkuAmerica> (The Hindi text is "Because the panel moved to a new system for storing the settings, it has to load a fresh initial configuration. Choose below which setup you want for the first startup.")
<SonikkuAmerica> (which is what happens if there's no ~/.xfce4 dir)
<valorie> not ready for prime time
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope. Then it gave me the 4 icons the Live CD shows: "Home Folder" (in Hindi), Trash (in English), Install Xubuntu 14.04 LTS (in Hindi) and one other icon.
<SonikkuAmerica> Thank goodness Ubiquity was (mostly) in English...
<SonikkuAmerica> ... and that this is alpha/
<SonikkuAmerica> Thankfully Ubuntu GNOME's Live desktop actually looked like GNOME.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1266333] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18.1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracte... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1266333 (by bradleyd)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1266333] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.4+dfsg-0ubuntu18.1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracte... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1266333 (by bradleyd)
<soee> good morning
* hitchcock.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu new year | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.97 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tester56> libQtScript does not seem to have a debug package ... should I file a bug against it?
<mitya57> shadeslayer: Any update on qt4?
<tester56> it seems dbg package for libqtscript is named libqt4-script-dbg  :-)
<mitya57> tester56: the main package is libqt4-script, and there is no "libqtscript" package
<tester56> mitya57: yeah my mistake ... I was judging from a backtace ^^ 
<Riddell> yofel: you're on 4.11.5 today?
<Riddell> I'd like to get on with packaging some of the KF5 tars just so we get a good name when it launches
<Riddell> but also I've 600 e-mails to go through
<Riddell> "Ryan Kavanagh (ryanakca) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2015-01-07" yay ryanakca still loves us!
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<ryanakca> Riddell: I do :)
<ryanakca> I don't have enough time to contribute to both Kubuntu and Debian with school work, but I still love Kubuntu and contribute to Debian instead in the hopes of hitting two birds with one stone :) Some day I hope to come back and actively contribute again though...
<jussi> ryanakca: we still love you for sharing your server with us :)
<claydoh> Mamarok: valorie that Ralf person on the ml is one to watch, I think
 * shadeslayer bounces to trello
<Riddell> nice e-mail of the day http://pastebin.kde.org/p4nbgkuox
<kfunk> Riddell: 'nuff said!
<Riddell> hi kfunk, congrats on the e.v. membership
<kfunk> heh. thank you!
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you know overriden_command was something pkg-kde-tools specific?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> okay, I didn't :D
<yofel> *blink*
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu new year | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.5 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs http://goo.gl/vHRjj | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<yofel> do we have a chanserv protected topic now o.O?
<Riddell> override_dh_command is not
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, using $(overriden_command)
<shadeslayer> because you used $(overriden_command) in libkolab and it has no effect
<shadeslayer> ( even throws a error in the build log )
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> clever pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2011-March/001573.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/libkolab_0.5.0-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> shadeslayer: onto it
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> PaulW2U: yo!
<Riddell> you're into test cases?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: libkolab compiles not looking happy
<shadeslayer> huh? It compiled fine here
<shadeslayer> *looks*
<Riddell> powerpc and arm
<shadeslayer> bah, probably new symbols
<PaulW2U> Riddell: well sort of :o)
<Riddell> PaulW2U: as apachelogger says that website is a bit faffy and because we have a lot of queues to go through it may well be nobody looks at it (I haven't much) but you're welcome and encouraged to try
<Riddell> making some test cases then seeing if anyone runs them
<Riddell> would need conjoling
<PaulW2U> for now I'll hold off writing them. it seems that no-one else has for some months and they launchpad bugs were created without any reference to the kubuntu team or any other flavour come to that
<jussi> valorie: or ahoneybun about?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/libkolab_0.5.0-0ubuntu3.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually hold off on that upload for a second
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh.. too late
<shadeslayer> well, we'll find out soon enough, didn't notice arm64 was still building
<shadeslayer> should be fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you also review the Qt 4.8.5 merge in bzr
<shadeslayer> I'm reviewing it as well
<jussi> kde bug 253547
<ubottu> KDE bug 253547 in general "Regression: since 4.5.2, KDE downloads multimedia files instead of letting applications stream them" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253547
<jussi> has anyone got thoughts about how to fix that bug? or any more info needed that I could provide?
<jussi> apachelogger: harald?
<Riddell> mm, it should just pass the url if it's a kde application
<Riddell> which depends on some value in the .desktop file
<Riddell> else it downloads it
<jussi> hrm, so perhaps this is just a multibug thing where our .desktops are broken? or?
<jussi> Riddell: seems according to that bug it isnt fixed with the .desktop thing: "This is still present in ubuntu 13.04 KDE spin and Fedora 19 KDE spin (4.10.5). adding the protocols to vlc.desktop in home directory and under /usr/share/applications/ doesn't solve the problem."
<Riddell> jussi: hmm, so needs looked into whatever part of kdelibs manages that
<Riddell> hi SonikkuAmerica 
<tester56> are backtraces created by apport accepted upstream (e.g. on bugs.kde.org)?
<tester56> i have experimented a bit and found out that apart from formatting they are pretty identical ...
<tester56> sometimes when an application crashes apport starts instead of drkonqui
<Riddell> yes they should be
<Riddell> how do you get a backtrace out of apport?
<tester56> i think you have to have apport-retrace installed
<tester56> in kde apport usually does not show up graphical
<tester56> but you can find information in /var/crash
<tester56> open the file and search for trace ...
<tester56> here on my main setup I do not find traces ... but on my experimantal setup i have apport-retrace installed and there backtraces are there
<SonikkuAmerica> Riddell: Hello!
<Riddell> SonikkuAmerica: are you here to become an elite kubuntu contributor?
<tester56> i think apport is actually a good reason to use ubuntu based systems ... because how do other distributions handle crashes of for example qt-only applications? 
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1251140] KDE "display settings" control panel module displays empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251140 (by kolen)
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, I've been approved by valorie to do a one-page landing for Kubuntu after the pattern of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/LubuntuLinks and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/OneStopPage
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's what I have so far: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KubuntuLinks
<SonikkuAmerica> Just a basic layout and imported "other useful links" thus far... feel free to improve
<SonikkuAmerica> (I also have Alpha 1 in a VM too)
<SonikkuAmerica> So, Riddell, to answer your question, yes, I am come to contribute to your community in that wise :)
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> welcome along
<tester56> because qt-only application do not include kcrash class ... 
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1242633] unity pointer barriers sru bug @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1242633 (by Maarten Lankhorst)
<valorie> claydoh, mamarok: I've already written Ralf a guiding email about his language; got no reply. If I didn't cc the owner address, i should have
<valorie> jussi, here now
<valorie> plumbers have gone
<Mamarok> valorie: claydoh already did that, didn't you see that mail?
<claydoh> woot:  from distrowatch" Kubuntu has regained quite a bit of popularity during the past year when it returned to the top 25 for the first time since 2010."
<claydoh> not that page hit rankings are uber important/realistic but cool cool cool ;)
<valorie> Mamarok: no, so I must have done it first
<valorie> I'll look at my email again
<Mamarok> valorie: that should always go to the owners list, don't do this without Cc, else we have no trace of it
<valorie> I'll forward my copy now; sorry for not doing that earlier
<valorie> I'm sole LO on so many lists; sometimes forget that stuff on the few I co-manage
<valorie> boo, I must have deleted that entire thread
<valorie> anyway, he's been warned twice; once publicly, once privately
<valorie> time now to clean up after the plumbers etc.
 * Darkwing does a slow wave
<Riddell> happy new year Darkwing 
<Darkwing> Happy New Year to you all as well.
<Darkwing> dang it's cold.
<shadeslayer> go to Australia
<valorie> Darkwing: happy new year
<valorie> http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2014/01/did-global-warming-get-arctic-drunk
<valorie> first explanation of the jet stream and your cold weather that I've found understandable
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-07
<Darkwing> It's -14F right now with a wind chill of -34F. Thats -25C and -39C
<valorie> yikes, Darkwing
<valorie> coldest I've ever experienced here was 4 degrees F
<valorie> in Wyoming I think when we were there, it was -10, which is pretty cold
<apachelogger> jussi: can't reproduce
<apachelogger> !find dnssd/publicservice.h
<ubottu> File dnssd/publicservice.h found in kdelibs5-dev
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1071787 might want an executive decision in addition to being moved around? :P
<ubottu> bug 1071787 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu does not 'remember' that Bluetooth was switched off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071787
<apachelogger> it simply takes half a day to get through bug mails of a weekend -.-
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1204182] setlocale.sh can break user-chosen locales and encodings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204182 (by Graeme Hewson)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1265897] 14.04 Alpha-1 Plasma Netbook Interface has no Web Browser favorite @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1265897 (by Marco Parillo)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1263441] Typo in dependency of plasma-desktop package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263441 (by Sergey Basalaev)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1265897] 14.04 Alpha-1 Plasma Netbook Interface has no Web Browser favorite @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1265897 (by Marco Parillo)
<soee> good morning
<Peace-> Riddell: sometimes kubuntu just freeze using 100% of cpu 13.10
<Peace-> after some upgrade 
<Peace-> before worked fine 
<Peace-> after 1 sec it work fine again 
<Peace-> works
<Riddell> Peace-: um, wibble
<Riddell> hard to debug that sort of problem
<Riddell> should I start a new kubuntu-ppa/frameworks PPA for kf5 packages?
<jussi> Riddell: should it not go into experimental? 
<Riddell> mm yeah I guess it could
<Riddell> !newversion skanlite 1.1
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion skanlite 1.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1266736
<Riddell> good boy
<Riddell> ScottK: hey look what's just appeared https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebindings/python/pykde5/repository
<mitya57> Mmm, I like that, though it looks quite empty for now
<Riddell> ScottK: give him a chance, he's only been working on it for 2 days and the libraries that he's binding aren't even released :)
<Riddell> mitya57: rather ↑
<mitya57> :)
<mitya57> And yes, please push KF5 to experimental if possible, we have a much less broken Qt5 there than in Trusty
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> mitya57: which experimental are you talking about? I'm talking about kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<mitya57> Oh, of course about different ones :)
<Riddell> although it might well need the qt from the other experimental
<mitya57> Right, I think some of frameworks need 5.2
<mitya57> But you can depend on canonical-qt-edgers PPA
<mitya57> Right, according to http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building#Qt_5 it needs 5.2
<ScottK> mitya57: Any idea when it's going to get updated?
<Riddell> mitya57: lots of PPAs to chose from, which one do I want? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers
<mitya57> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd have thought Trusty would be updated by now.  Possibly time to harass somebody.
<mitya57> ScottK: not before all FTBFS in that PPA are fixed...
<mitya57> List of packages that need to be built before Qt is updated is: http://pad.ubuntu.com/qt52-dependencies
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/01/07/frameworks-5-tech-preview-here
<Riddell> apachelogger: how come you decided not to use camel case for phonon4qt5 ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: libphonon wasn't camelcased
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm, but why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because libphonon wasn't camelcased :P
<apachelogger> libphonon.so vs. libPhonon.so vs. libphonon4qt5.so vs. libPhonon4Qt5.so
<Riddell> aah, that explains it
<Riddell> just wondering what to do with attica
<apachelogger> what's the problem there?
<Riddell> needs to be renamed for qt5 version
<Riddell> wondering if I should camelcase it
<apachelogger> ^ perhaps a sobump is more appropriate
<Riddell> naturally I'm inspired by the work of phonon
<Riddell> sobump still leaves it with overlapping -dev files
<Riddell> which many packagers dislike
<apachelogger> that's why gnome stuff usually installs to /usr/include/foo-1
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: I think sgclark needs some direction on how to get into helping, do you have a project in the docs to do?
<sgclark> Riddell: hello
<sgclark> sorry update needs a reboot, I will be back shortly
<Riddell> sgclark: update go ok?
<sgclark> Riddell: so far so good
<Riddell> sgclark: have you scanned the trello todo list?
<sgclark> Riddell: not in awhile, will go take a look
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, about your mail to the list as well... either a distro should be able to specify a prefix (e.g. as we did with kdelibs ... includes to $prefix/include/kde4 rather than $prefix/include .. might not be too nice for frameworks) or the gnome way libfoo-1 again
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain expect for the prefix trick kdelibs5 also had include conflicts with kdelibs4
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there anything in the neon packages I should be borrowing for the proper kf5 packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell: dependency information in lp:~neon/project-neon5/recipes may help
<apachelogger> otherwise there isn't much neon5 is doing in general
<sgclark> Riddell: II am reviewing pages on userbase, unclear on how to pursue any of the other items sorry
<apachelogger> and another new silly desktop entry from kdepim
<apachelogger> lovely
<sgclark> Anyone on the docs team availabe?
<ahoneybun_> hello
<sgclark> hello
<ahoneybun_> I saw your trello posts
<ahoneybun_> just about to reply
<sgclark> oh ok no problem, is that the correct place to ask questions?
<ahoneybun_> yea
<ahoneybun_> I'm thankful for the feedback
<ahoneybun_> we all are
<sgclark> cool, I am fixing formatting links etc on the userbase
<ahoneybun_> awesome
<sgclark> I have done alot of wiki work for KDE itself so I am aware of the way they like it for translations etc
<ahoneybun_> ok first the USC can be installed but by default in the 13.10 release we use Muon Software Center
<ahoneybun_> and in 14.04 Muon Discover is going to the default GUI software installer
<sgclark> ok, so I will rewrite to let them know they will need to install if they want
<sgclark> ok
<ahoneybun_> great that you have that exp with the translations
<ahoneybun_> that will be the next main goal 
<ahoneybun_> after everything is fixed up and checked in english
<sgclark> yeah, it is a slow process so I am adding the tags now so they will start
<ahoneybun_> your fixing the tag?
<ahoneybun_> s
<sgclark> I am adding as I review the pages, trust me , you want the translations to start ASAP
<sgclark> yes
<ahoneybun_> I'm going to work on the catorgies
<sgclark> I fixed that
<ahoneybun_> the KubuntuDoc13.10 catorgory is still there
<sgclark> oh right, one of my questions, do you agree?
<sgclark> Otherwise you will end up with a ton of duplicate info every release
<ahoneybun_> yea maybe just KubuntuDoc, and Kubuntu catorgies?
<sgclark> I think Kubuntu is sufficient
<sgclark> Create a new page for release notes
<ahoneybun_> subpage of Kubuntu?
<ahoneybun_> btw did you post that screenshot on the welcome page
<ahoneybun_> ?
<sgclark> I did, feel free to replace it, did not know if you have official screenshots
<ahoneybun_> yea I just think having a vanilla one would be better so a new user would not wonder why theirs do not look alike but we can move it to the theme section of that page/
<sgclark> sounds good. I can make a vanilla VM for screenies
<ahoneybun_> sgclark: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Basic#Desktop_Customization
<sgclark> btw I am trying to download daily-live and I get a 404
<ahoneybun_> I don't know about that
<sgclark> looks good, I just centered the image 
<ahoneybun_> cool
<ahoneybun_> hey SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello, what's up?
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm still building the page.
<ahoneybun_> the page
<ahoneybun_> ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh! I didn't tell you about your new one-page landing.
<SonikkuAmerica> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KubuntuLinks <<< What I have so far...
<ahoneybun_> oh yea that
<ahoneybun_> I heard it from valorie
<ahoneybun_> looks great
<Sput> apachelogger: transferring the db since 21:00, which means that all backlog from then until the new core is up will be lost
<manchicken> Ooh, SonikkuAmerica, that's cool.
<manchicken> SonikkuAmerica: Do you have the G+ link and all of that fun stuff?
<SonikkuAmerica> I will have that stuff under Social
<manchicken> There's a @kubuntu twitter account, but there's nothing there.
<ahoneybun_> I handle the Kubuntu Documentation page on G+
<ahoneybun_> I have a Kubuntu+ page on there as well
<ahoneybun_> https://plus.google.com/b/112490706514003921722/
<SonikkuAmerica> Ummm... Kubuntu's Facebook page is in French?
<SonikkuAmerica> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kubuntu/534456569914164
<shadeslayer> I'm sure agateau appreciates that
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<sgclark> anyone available to point me to packaging help? As in a How-to?
<shadeslayer> hi sgclark
<Quintasan> sgclark: This is an rather unfortunate hour I think since it's past midnight everywhere in Europe
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> and there comes shadeslayer
<Quintasan> xD
<sgclark> no problem I can ask tomorrow
<Quintasan> sgclark: First of all, you need tools
<Quintasan> pbuilder is one of them
<Quintasan> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<shadeslayer> I've had about ~80% of a bottle of wine
<shadeslayer> so don't trust me
<shadeslayer> but IIRC there's http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<Quintasan> tools first
<shadeslayer> okie
<Quintasan> Here is how to obtain a basic build environment for Kubuntu magic sgclark
 * shadeslayer is going to head to bed in some time
<Quintasan> sgclark: read that through and ask if you have any questions as for the set up
<sgclark> ok, will start there, thanks!
 * shadeslayer goes back to fiddling with TURN ports
<Quintasan> as for the tool itself, pbuilder is a tool that automates building packages in a clean environment using chroots
<sgclark> 100GB large enough? or do I need to increase the VM
<shadeslayer> sgclark: should be enough
<shadeslayer> whee, pbuilderrc is all blue
<Quintasan> nah, 100GB should be fine
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how goes uni
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fighting with scala
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: coming to FOSDEM?
<Quintasan> when and where is it?
<shadeslayer> Brussels, 1-2nd Jan
<shadeslayer> http://fosdem.org/
<Quintasan> You mean February?
<Quintasan> Yes, more like it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can we get monies from council or sth?
 * shadeslayer rages
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> stupid turn server )(*#&*^%#$
<shadeslayer> k sleep
<yofel> nini
<Quintasan> laters shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: see you at FOSDEM
<shadeslayer> yofel: you're coming as well right
<yofel> I didn't really intend to...
<yofel> though maybe I should just go to take the LPIC1 exam for fun ^^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> last I looked at the topics I knew like half of it..
<valorie> you could work in the kde booth with Riddell
<shadeslayer> tbh looks like it's outdated http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/programs/lpic-1/exam-101
<valorie> or the desktop dev room
 * shadeslayer is going to oscillate between desktop dev and mozilla rooms
<valorie> lots goes on at fosdem; I hope to go someday
<shadeslayer> and the KDE booth
<yofel> shadeslayer: not as long as we're talking 'bout RHEL ;P
<shadeslayer> :D
 * shadeslayer still has 2 gulps of wine left
<valorie> did you see http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2014-January/020100.html ?
<shadeslayer> I have not
<yofel> so... the RH based OS becomes more RH based or am I misunderstanding something...?
<valorie> sounds like mostly they are moving infra
<valorie> and some employees will work for redhat
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> I wonder what that means for fedora
<shadeslayer> because I always viewed fedora as like a test ground for RH
<shadeslayer> *RHEL
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-08
<shadeslayer> hurray, wine finished, off to bed I am then
<sgclark> night night
<valorie> sweet dreams, shadeslayer
<valorie> happy new year, ScottK
<valorie> ooo, and scarlett
<ScottK> Thanks.
<valorie> nice to see you again
<sgclark> Same to you valorie
<valorie> I noticed that you are giving our docs the once-over
<sgclark> yeah between flu and holidays I am back logged, but working on Kubuntu userbase now, and going to learn packaging
<valorie> which is awesome; thanks so much
<Quintasan> sgclark: Any questions bout pbuilder?
<valorie> i've forgotten a lot of what I knew on userbase
<Quintasan> Note that we are working on trusty so you need only trusty pbuilders for now
<valorie> Quintasan: yofel: http://community.kde.org/Promo/Events/FOSDEM/2014
<valorie> if you didn't see it already
<sgclark> Quintasan: still working on it, fresh install so adding missing repo, updates etc
<Quintasan> mmkay
<Quintasan> I won't be sticking for too long though since uni
<sgclark> at least I assume pbuilder is in kubuntu-dev-tools, command not found atm
<valorie> happy new year, Quintasan
<Quintasan> sgclark: no, pbuilder is in it's own package
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: I talked to you last about Kubuntu Active; is it dead in the water?
<sgclark> no worries, I will be around alot more now
<SonikkuAmerica> valorie: I haven't finished up the KubuntuLinks page yet; however, I've added the Social Section.
<Quintasan> sgclark: generally you want to install ubuntu-dev-tools and kubuntu-dev-tools
<sgclark> ok, thanks!
<valorie> cool, SonikkuAmerica
<MangaKaDenza> so uh...
<Quintasan> SonikkuAmerica: Don't really want to get into details now since I have to to go bed if I'm to get up at a reasonable hour. In short: no.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quintasan: That's OK, tell me about it later :)
<MangaKaDenza> to whom do I report a broken file for the 13.10 iso repository?
<MangaKaDenza> or... wait what?
<Quintasan> Long version, wait for me to get back here tomorrow or email me at quintasan at kubuntu.org so I can reply in details or something
<MangaKaDenza> Huh, thats odd...
<Quintasan> MangaKaDenza: How is it broken?
<MangaKaDenza> last I tried, I couldn't get the .torrent file for 13.10 64 bit...
<MangaKaDenza> but now I can...
<valorie> looking good, SonikkuAmerica
<MangaKaDenza> like... just a few hours ago I couldn't...
<MangaKaDenza> anyways... sorry for wasting your time :P it seems to work now
<Quintasan> well, it's...magic?
<Quintasan> it took you like 30 seconds so it's not a huge waste of time
<MangaKaDenza> file in question, just in case: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/kubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent 
<SonikkuAmerica> valorie: I hope the Facebook link is right, but the only Kubuntu community page I could find is in French, and it's all screenshots of KDE being contorted every which way.
<Quintasan> (actually it's only you who wasted 30 seconds :P)
<MangaKaDenza> well see you guys around
<SonikkuAmerica> valorie: (Which of course is a good thing)
<Quintasan> night
<valorie> yeah, I don't know about that fb page
<valorie> maybe ask on the kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> the thing about having a facebook page is that someone has to maintain it
<SonikkuAmerica> Mhm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have a timeline for touchpad-kcm inclusion?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is everything good to go from the source side? ( haven't read your last conversation )
 * shadeslayer is going to patch kde-workspace now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I never blocked on the source :P
<apachelogger> none of the issues was in any way a showstopper
<apachelogger> python3-aptdaemon.pkcompat   pulled in by ubuntu-drivers-common
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: didn't you do something about that?
<apachelogger> or did we decide not to do anything for .10?
<shadeslayer> I need to write 2 things for the KCM, the installation stuff and the second one being generic interface name support using udev
<shadeslayer> I am thinking of working on install support today, generic names for interfaces isn't a priority and requires me learning udev api pieces
<apachelogger> bug 704597
<ubottu> bug 704597 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Depend on nvidia-common" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704597
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does that affect the dependency on polkit?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> packagekit
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think that package is required
<apachelogger> it's recommended
<apachelogger> and we kinda get ubuntu-drivers-common forced on us by the platform seed
<shadeslayer> it's required for the pkkit interface
<shadeslayer> not for the stuff we need tbh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I figured that, hence why I want it gone :P
<apachelogger> why I wanted it gone for .10 already
<apachelogger> pulls in all sorts of rubbish
<shadeslayer> I thought we can twiddle around and make recommends disappear
<shadeslayer> with the fancy braces
<shadeslayer> hm no, that was to make foo a Depends or Recommends
<shadeslayer> but I distinctly remember twiddling so that packages don't pull in Recommends
<apachelogger> never seen that
<apachelogger> point is
<apachelogger> it shouldn't be a recommend to begin with
<apachelogger> or should be fullfilled by some kde bit
<apachelogger> just not having it on the seed still means the packaging is wrong
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you not push kde-workspace 4.11.5 packaging to bzr?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I did not package it for trusty
<yofel> if you do you'll need to refresh a patch, but I think that's all
<shadeslayer> Ack, will have a look later if I get the time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what were your thoughts on the "IDE in your face" wrt the kde developer meta package?
<shadeslayer> IIRC I argued that it was merely a suggests
<Riddell> yofel: how about kde-workspace?
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get anyone to look at packaging
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah come to fosdem
<shadeslayer> apparently Riddell is giving a talk there
<Riddell> you can cheer me on
<shadeslayer> yeah ... that's what I plan to do .... ;)
<shadeslayer> hm, no mitya57
<shadeslayer> and I don't think moc-boost148-53.patch is required
<yofel> Riddell: uh, same question as shadeslayer or..?
<shadeslayer> I hate live build
<shadeslayer> the only way to get live build to reliably work is to assume the docs are wrong
<shadeslayer> and to look at the code
<sgclark> good morning
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<Riddell> what timezone are you in?
<sgclark> Pacific in the US
<Riddell> yofel: oh yeah, I didn't read his question properly :)
<Riddell> sgclark: way over there!
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm happy to show you packaging any time we have a couple of hours spare that cross over
<sgclark> hehe yeah, I am an early bird though.
<sgclark> I am around all day, so whenever you have time :)
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll set up an ec2 server, do you have a launchpad account with your ssh key?
<sgclark> yep! I got that all updated last night
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does muon updater work for you
<Riddell> let me try
<Riddell> shadeslayer: runs fine and downloading updates now
<Riddell> in trusty
<Riddell> what's not working?
<shadeslayer> ack, so some weird auth issue with my system
<shadeslayer> need to reinstall everything anyway, partitions are totally full
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> sgclark: where your lp account?
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure I understand the question, my username is scarlett-7
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7
<shadeslayer> is that you?
<sgclark> that is me :)
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's your LP page then :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/neon/neon5-image/revision/4
<Riddell> sgclark: want to get started?
<Riddell> ssh ubuntu@ubuntu@ec2-50-19-157-239.compute-1.amazonaws.com  if so
<Riddell> and run   byobu
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> type something if you get in
<sgclark> Riddell: denied public key
<Riddell> bother, scarlett@scarlett-dev is in the authorized_keys
<Riddell> sgclark: try again
<sgclark> fail :( 
<sgclark> let me double check my key
<Riddell> sgclark: bother, are you sure you have that ssh key on your system?
<sgclark> Riddell: copied again and it was exactly the same. Could it be my configuration?
<Riddell> hmm, dunno
<Riddell> sgclark: are you in byobu now?
<Riddell> type something if so
<jussi> is there supposed to be a double ubuntu@ in that address ?
<Riddell> jussi: la la la
<Riddell> sgclark: gosh you have a narrow terminal
<Riddell> sgclark: yay!!
<jussi> Riddell: Im sending you stickers tomorrow :) (I has envelopes and everything :D) you should have them very soon.
<sgclark> Riddell:lol
<Riddell> sgclark: so this is an ec2 cloud computer from amazon's cloud platform AWS
<Riddell> sgclark: we're both in that gnu screen session (which has byobu a profile for gnu screen) and can both interact
<Riddell> sgclark: would you like me to take you through a package?
<sgclark> Riddell: neato
<Riddell> you in control me telling you want to do
<sgclark> Riddell: yes please
<Riddell> sgclark: let's take a look at one I did yesterday, threadweaver
<Riddell> sgclark: make a new directory and apt-get update then apt-get source threadweaver
<Riddell> I added kubuntu-ppa/experimental to sources.list so it should find it
<Riddell> sgclark: you have sudo 
<Riddell> hmm bother
<Riddell> I know, hang on
<Riddell> oh maybe I didn't add it
<Riddell> sgclark: ok try again
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> no source by default
<Riddell> sgclark: ok try again
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> sgclark: so here you can see the sources for the package
<Riddell> the .orig.tar is what we get from upstream
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> the debian.tar.gz contains the debian/ directory with the various instructions for packaging it
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> and the .dsc is just a description meta file with md5sums etc for checking uploading and downloading
<Riddell> you ran apt-get source with sudo so those files were root, no need for that, I just ran it again as the user
<Riddell> sgclark: take a look in the extracted threadwaver directory
<sgclark> gotcha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are the notes for kf5
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<shadeslayer> cheers
<Riddell> sgclark: ever compiled sources before?
<sgclark> Riddell: everyday, main computer is Gentoo hehe
<Riddell> elite!
<sgclark> Riddell: lol
<Riddell> sgclark: so take a look in the debian/ directory, that's where our magic happens
<Riddell> changelog has the packaging changelog
<Riddell> compat is a version number, most of the work is done by debhelper scripts and that has new versions occationally, compat tells it what version to run as
 * allee lurks to learn last stuff about library pkging ...  :-)
<Riddell> allee: want to join in?
<allee> yes
<Riddell> give me an ssh key if so
<Riddell> public ssh key
 * Riddell thinks allee knows all this already
<Riddell> sgclark: control lists the packages that will be made
<allee> Riddell: key -> launchpad.net/~allee    Never used api tracing
<Riddell> allee: ssh ubuntu@ec2-50-19-157-239.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> byobu
<Riddell> sgclark: .install files list the files which get made and what .deb packages they go into
<Riddell> sgclark: rules is the Makefile which actually compiles then installs everything
<sgclark> ahh
<Riddell> sgclark: that is mostly a simple target to run everything through  dh  but for more complex stuff you need to know what's going on in there
<Riddell> sgclark: and source just has a version of source packaging we're using
<Riddell> sgclark: do take a look in each file
<sgclark> ok
 * Riddell gets a drink
<sgclark> Riddell: done
<Riddell> sgclark: lets compile this baby
<Riddell> sgclark: cd ..; debuild
<Riddell> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cmake extra-cmake-modules qtbase5-dev
<Riddell> sgclark: apt-get install  them
<Riddell> sgclark: it's compiling!
<sgclark> Riddell :)
<Riddell> sgclark: running it with  debuild -nc -j2
<Riddell> -nc is no clear and just means it resumes compiling rather than starting again
<Riddell> -j2 is build in parallel cos I note this ec2 has 2 processors
<Riddell> sgclark: it compiled!
<sgclark> gotcha
<Riddell> sgclark: take a look in the directory above
<Riddell> yay we have our .deb files!
<Riddell> you can use lesspipe to see what's in them
<sgclark> oh cool
<sgclark> lesspipe?
<Riddell> lesspipe just runs files through a useful command, in this case dpkg --info
<sgclark> oh cool, learned something new
<Riddell> looking good
<Riddell> sgclark: you can also run them through lintian which is a tool to look for common errors
<sgclark> no errors :)
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> sgclark: so voila, that's a package
<Riddell> sgclark: if you have another hour spare we can have a go at making a new package
<sgclark> Riddell: i do
<sgclark> Riddell: give me a sec to make more coffee
<allee> Riddell: where there file that store the info about methods + version of 1st appearance?
<Riddell> allee: you're right I don't seem to have added a .symbols file
<Riddell> strange I thought I did but maybe that was another package
<allee> there was something in the rules file ...
<Riddell> sgclark: allee .symboles files list every symbol in a library to make sure upstream hasn't sneakily removed any and made it binary incompatible
<Riddell> doing with with c++ is surprisingly faffy and difficult
<Riddell> those clever people at debian have a nice setup for it which we use and is documented at http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> let me add one to threadweaver
<Riddell> so a couple of faffy commands needed
<Riddell> debian/libkf5threadweaver5.symbols
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> pkgkde-symbolshelper create -o debian/libkf5threadweaver5.symbols -v 4.95.0 symbols.amd64
<Riddell> pkgkde-gensymbols -plibkf5threadweaver5 -v4.95.0 -Osymbols.amd64 -edebian/libkf5threadweaver5/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5ThreadWeaver.so.5
<Riddell> but the other way around
<Riddell> then we end up with debian/libkf5threadweaver5.symbols which is checked when a new version comes out
<Riddell> also any packages which depend on this library will know which version is the minimum it needs
<Riddell> so I'll upload this change to the PPA on launchpad
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts about not doing separate dbg packages
<Riddell> dch -i  add to the debian changelog
<shadeslayer> but then if we want to backport frameworks to PPA's that won't work .. hmmm
<Riddell> debuild -S  builds the source only files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's changed to allow us to do that?
<shadeslayer> dbgsym?
<shadeslayer> but won't work out well for PPA's is the problem
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right but debian will still want dbg packages
<Riddell> and I hope this packaging will be useful to them
<Riddell> sgclark: dput then uploads it to the launchpad PPA where it will compile and hopefully all will work
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you're missing "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk" in threadweaver
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm I was just using dh9 rather than dhmk
<Riddell> which I suppose might not be how debian wants to do it
<Riddell> well I'll e-mail them in a bit and get feedback
<Riddell> sgclark: shall we do karchive?
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: make a new directory
<Riddell> and wget  http://download.kde.org/unstable/frameworks/4.95.0/karchive-4.95.0.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> dunno why but I can't get dbg package extraction to work :/
<Riddell> sgclark: no apt-get possible, it's not packaged yet :)
<Riddell> sgclark: copy and paste is your friend :)
<sgclark> irc on diff computer
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> sgclark: now the tar needs renamed so the - is a _
<Riddell> and the end is .orig.tar.xz
<Riddell> sgclark: extract it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what are you trying?
<Riddell> sgclark: tab completion is your friend :)
<sgclark> not working
<Riddell> err
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<Riddell> why not?
<shadeslayer> made it work somehow
<Riddell> sgclark: now it's probably easiest just to copy over the debian/ directory from threadweaver into the karchive sources
<Riddell> you could also use dh_make which is a command to give you a template
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: now using your favourite editor edit debian/changelog and update the bits for this package
<Riddell> hmm, vi eh?  oh well nobody is perfect :)
<Riddell> sgclark: just remove the top block and change my name/address to yours
<sgclark> version? no idea
<Riddell> sgclark: that's the right version
<Riddell> quite a few bits in that version number just to confuse you
<Riddell> 4.95.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> 4.95.0 is upstream kde version
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> 0 is debian version (0 because it's not in debian)
<Riddell> ubuntu1 is ubuntu version
<sgclark> gotcha
<sgclark> time?
<Riddell> ~ubuntu14.04 is a backport version because it's not in the archive
<Riddell> and ~ppa1 is more backport because it's in a PPA
<Riddell> sgclark: just leave the time
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK, yofel: anyone knows what the 34m/33m stuff is in pykde4? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715011/ pykde4 in trusty is essentially twice as big as the one in saucy
<apachelogger> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AiHh-WCutt3jdEotb2RFaWh1dl9YbFdhdGUwQkgyNWc&output=html
<Riddell> sgclark: control is next to edit
<Riddell> sgclark: good start
<Riddell> sgclark: Homepage next to change
<Riddell> check on projects.kde.org for the right url
<Riddell> sgclark: now we need to tell it what .deb packages we want it to make
<Riddell> sgclark: since I've not compiled this I'm not sure what it'll end up with but it's very likely just the same as threadweaver but with a different name
<Riddell> so lets change libkf5threadweaver to libkf5archive
<Riddell> apachelogger: some magic for python 3.3 and 3.4?  who does the changelog blame?
<Riddell> sgclark: please ask any questions as we're going along of course
<Riddell> sgclark: libkf5archive should be libkf5archive5
<Riddell> that final 5 is the soname version which gets bumped if there is some binary incompatible change in a new version
<Riddell> sgclark: ah but not in the -dev package
<Riddell> no so name needed there
<Riddell> you just want to compile against whatever the latest version is
<sgclark> is that right?
<Riddell> sgclark: looking good
<Riddell> all done in that file I think
<sgclark> why is dev different? and how do I figure that out?
<Riddell> sgclark: different how?
<sgclark> 5 at the end
<Riddell> sgclark: applications typically don't care what version of the library they build against, they just want the latest version, so we don't usually put a version number in there
<Riddell> sometimes we do such as with qt4 vs qt5 applications will care what version they build with so we do for that case
<Riddell> but .deb binary packages do care they have the right version of the library so we need to version them
<sgclark> oh ok
<Riddell> else the library version might get upgraded and not the application then it'll crash
<Riddell> for the gory details you can read the debian policy on shared libraries which has exact specifications for packaging
<Riddell> but that's not much use when getting started, too much detail
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell:   * debian/rules: Fix support for multiple Python 3 versions.
<apachelogger>  -- William Grant <wgrant@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 30 Dec 2013 13:38:41 +1100
<apachelogger> suppose that's the cause
<Riddell> sgclark: in rules you'll need to update the dbg package name I think
<Riddell> apachelogger: we've found our culprit, he'll likely know what it'll take to reduce it again
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/language-pack-kde-en these packages are pulled onto the ISO and bring kdevelop l10n with it for no good reason
<Riddell> sgclark: right I'm bored of this, let's try and compile and see what happens!
<sgclark> lol ok
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know another way of doing that,you either have translations installed or people will install packages and not get them translated
<Riddell> sgclark: boom!
<apachelogger> Riddell: 
<apachelogger> recommends
<sgclark> need to install zlib?
<Riddell> apachelogger: downgrade it to a recommends if you want but it'll still be installed on the images by default
<Riddell> sgclark: yep it needs libraries for zip bzip and zx I think
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> I mean kdevelop should recommend kdevelop-l10n
<Riddell> sgclark: let me look up the old kde4libs to see what it uses
<Riddell> sgclark: zlib1g-dev 
<apachelogger> the language pack shouldn't
<Riddell> sgclark: libbz2-dev
<apachelogger> because kdevelop isn't part of our default delivery
<Riddell> sgclark: liblzma-dev
<Riddell> sgclark: add those to the build-depends in debian/control and install them and rebuild
<apachelogger> Riddell: generally speaking the issue is with muon though... it ought to manually craft language packs into the depency tree of a package
<apachelogger> i.e. an interactive version of the langauge kcm logic
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that would be nice, although then you'd have people using other ways to install stuff and not getting translations
<apachelogger> JT also agreed with that notion, but things we talked about rarely got to see the light of day ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: remember commas
<apachelogger> Riddell: you have that regardless
<apachelogger> right now the people are thos that are using packages that are not recommends of the languagepack and do not have a proper package relationship
<Riddell> sgclark: yay it's compiling!
<apachelogger> with muon supporting it the group people are those that are using packages that are not recommends of a languagepack and do not have a proper package relationship and were not installed via muon
<Riddell> sgclark: just looked at the cmake configure output there, looks like it's all happy
<apachelogger> so actually it would reduce the amount of people affected ;)
<apachelogger> anyway, IMO if you use a non-user-centric tool then don't expect it to do everything for you
<Riddell> sgclark: success! (of some description)
<sgclark> dbg error?
<apachelogger> Riddell: german l10n removed from seed, this at least should fix the oversize
<Riddell> "debug package libkf5karchive5-dbg is not listed in the control file"  hmm, what's up with that?
<sgclark> it is there
<shadeslayer> hurray for source without attribution
<apachelogger> incorrect formatting can make it so that it is technically not there (the dbg package)
<Riddell> sgclark: I think we don't use a version number in the dbg package
<Riddell> although suddenly I realise there's mixed practice on that
<Riddell> sgclark: ah you misspelt it in debian/rules, an extra k
<apachelogger> for dbg packages? Oo
<Riddell> or are we missing that k everywhere?
<Riddell> apachelogger: to version or not to version dbg?
<apachelogger> version
<Riddell> libKF5Archive.so  only 1 K
<apachelogger> otherwise you can't debug libfoo1 and libfoo2 on the same system
<Riddell> apachelogger: the majority are against you http://paste.ubuntu.com/6715111/
<apachelogger> (also technically speaking again ... you can debug libfoo1 and libfoo2 because debug symbols are named with uuids so there is no actual file conflict, but you have to update/downgrade the dbg packge as needed ;))
<apachelogger> Riddell: the majority is wrong
<sgclark> I may be lost now. So do I need to change stuff to archive rather than karchive?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's like some libraries have stuff in /usr/share and that is packaged in libfoo1 ...
<Riddell> sgclark: yes should all be kf5archive
<apachelogger> defeats the purpose of calling it libfoo1 in the first place
<Riddell> sgclark: next you need the .install files moved and changed for kf5archive
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw random thought on the kf5 packaging ... please do that in bzr and please bzr branch it from kdelibs
<apachelogger> kppp packaging has no history because it was manually copied :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: good idea
<sgclark> Riddell: correct?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I think so
<Riddell> we can check once you've done the -dev one
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> sgclark: run (probably from the directory above) dh_install --list-missing
<Riddell> that'll check if the .install files are listing the right stuff
<Riddell> dh_install: usr/mkspecs/modules/qt_KArchive.pri exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<Riddell> what the heck is that?
<Riddell> "### qmake support - TODO, make a ecm macro for this"
<Riddell> says the cmake file
<Riddell> weird
<Riddell> sgclark: well I guess you'd better add that to the -dev.install file
<sgclark> sorry, add what?
<Riddell> usr/mkspecs/modules/qt_KArchive.pri
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: now lets add the symbols file
<Riddell> sgclark: I did that, it's too faffy to explain but that details are on http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<sgclark> yeah, will read that after we are done
<Riddell> sgclark: next debian/copyright needs updated
<Riddell> sgclark: licencecheck tells me it's all LGPL 2
<Riddell> which is the same as threadweavers
<Riddell> so it should just be updating some names
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to copy/paste them or shall I?
<sgclark> go ahead
<tester56> hi, could somebody try the following: go to systemsettings,/workspace appearance/Window Decorations and click: configure decoration. Now  change for example the button size, click ok and the results apply instantly without clicking the apply button ...
<tester56> at least on my setup it behaves that way ... seems like a bug to me ...
<Riddell> sgclark: right, do a debuild -j2  to build it again and this time it should be a work of perfection
<tester56> i would like to file a bug against the kcm module, the probleme is, i do not know which module this belongs to... but first of all I would be happy if someone could confirm or refute ...
 * Riddell highfives apachelogger and shadeslayer for doing worthy tasks today
<Riddell> sgclark: oh we renamed that package so it didn't clear those files, just rm -r debian/libkf5archive5-dbg
<shadeslayer> I wish someone would do these shitty copyright files for me
<shadeslayer> it's the thing I hate most about packaging
 * shadeslayer high fives Riddell
 * Riddell makes a cup of tea
<sgclark> woot compiling
<sgclark> yeah, seems I need to sit down and learn sed. I have avoided it forever lol
<sgclark> was a error in copyright, run debuild again?
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> W: karchive source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 12: Cannot parse line "2004-2013 Mirko Boehm"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do I know what's what in that csv
<Riddell> sgclark: you fixed that?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes
<sgclark> was left from threadweaver
<Riddell> sgclark: ok build again and see if it is fixed
 * Riddell spams kubuntu-devel with moderated postings
<Riddell> W: libkf5archive-dev: non-standard-dir-in-usr usr/mkspecs/
<Riddell> sgclark: that needs a bit more investigation
<Riddell> seems /usr/share/qt5/mkspecs/ is the place for those files to go on debian/ubuntu
<tester56> so nobody knows the name of the kcm module "workspace appearance"?  :-(
<Riddell> # Packagers who use -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr will certainly want to set ECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR to something like share/qt5/mkspecs/modules
<Riddell> tester56: i think we're all busy, you can try in #kde-devel ?
<shadeslayer> ah it's at the bottom
<shadeslayer> how weird
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't suppose you have a LGPL-2 stub lying around for debian/copyright?
<tester56> Riddell, sure, sry for interrupting!
<apachelogger> for a minut enow my inbox keeps notifiying me of review requets
<apachelogger> this looks dodgy
<shadeslayer> likewise
<apachelogger> someone tries to kill my mail :@
<sgclark> wow 46 email in kubuntu-devel haha
<apachelogger> now it stopped, muhahaha
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: look in threadweaver
<shadeslayer> Riddell: LGPL-2+
<Riddell> shadeslayer: backspace is your friend :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: copy/paste from whatever the source files say
<Riddell> sgclark: yep this needs some more investigation to fix properly
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: but I think we're otherwise all good
<apachelogger> oh the notifications stopped
<apachelogger> my inbox is full with launchpad reviews and someone decided to send me patches
<apachelogger> by mail
<Riddell> sgclark: install the .debs to check they really install
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> sgclark: dpkg --install *deb
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: csv? what csv?
<shadeslayer> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AiHh-WCutt3jdEotb2RFaWh1dl9YbFdhdGUwQkgyNWc&output=html
<apachelogger> desktop + desktop-common
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> wait
<Riddell> sgclark: yay, now let's upload it    debuild -S   to build the source
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your question fails to parse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the size diff you mean?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nvm, I found out what the columns meant
<apachelogger> red -x size increase by x... green x size decrease by x
<shadeslayer> the description is at the bottom
<shadeslayer> instead of the top
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ah yeah, sorting was very nice xD
<shadeslayer> the world is upside down
<apachelogger> google docs is weird
<apachelogger> also .... it has a hard time computing the diff for the some 1600 entries in the table
<sgclark> I don't have  a key on this server
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I need to sign it
<apachelogger> I should claim that google docs are not very suitable for anything but writing the odd letter now and then
<Riddell> as a member of kubuntu-ppa
<sgclark> k
<shadeslayer> kcodecs up
<apachelogger> Sput: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1262187 does that compute for you?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1262187 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quassel - Client Chatmonitor" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Riddell> sgclark: press return to upload!
<shadeslayer> needs more license stubs that I was too annoyed to add
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/neon/neon5-image/revision/4 needs ppa-purge
<Riddell> sgclark: ahem, press again
<shadeslayer> but whai
<sgclark> woot
<Riddell> sgclark: well done, you're now an elite kubuntu ninja!
<sgclark> coolness
<Riddell> sgclark: if you have an idenity.kde.org account you can update the package status on https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because of transitions a la 'kdelibs is now karchive,kdesu,kded,kconfig,kspaceship;kdalek'
<sgclark> there a package I can try on my own computer?
<sgclark> I do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not required
<apachelogger> pourqui?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I purged the schroot cache and stuff
<apachelogger> nah
<shadeslayer> so it doesn't give issues now
<apachelogger> see, I wrote a la there because I did not mean kdelibs specifically :P
<Riddell> sgclark: you can scp the .deb files to your computer and install them but they were built for trusty so they probably won't install if you're using saucy, you'd also need to have the qt5 PPA setup
<sgclark> in file, what do I put?
<Riddell> sgclark: you can watch the package compile at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<Riddell> sgclark: how do you mean "in file"?
<sgclark> ninjas frameworks
<Riddell> sgclark: change wip (work in progress) to "in PPA"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: since neon does not have package relationships that would remove split rubbish the ISO builder needs to make sure it does not run into issues like the kdelibs transition
<apachelogger> hence why it should completely wipe all of project-neon5 and then install session again
<sgclark> never used this befre, does it save itself?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes it does
<Riddell> it's etherpad
<sgclark> oh, I meant another package to package
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: checking if I can do that
<Riddell> yay we made omgubuntu! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/kde-frameworks-5-tech-preview-released
<Riddell> sgclark: so if you're up for doing more find another tier 1 module to package from http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Epics/Splitting_kdelibs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are we also tracking kf5 packaging in bzr?
<mikecb> The first comment want's screenshots of the frameworks.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not yet but we ought to start doing that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> mikecb: here's a lovely one http://agateau.com/tmp/kf5/tier3-kio.png :)
<Riddell> ooh this is a goodie http://agateau.com/tmp/kf5/tier3-kdeclarative.png
<mikecb> Riddell: such diagram, many arrow, boxes, wow
<Riddell> mikecb: this has a screenshot of plasma 2 using frameworks 5 http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/2013/12/03/introducing-project-neon-5-isos/
<Riddell> not much to show alas
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay can't be done, live build does a install pass post restoring the chroot
<mikecb> nice!
<shadeslayer> so it'll fail there if files are moved
<shadeslayer> unless we pass options to overwrite files
<sgclark> ok, need to eat some breakfast and stuff, will try to package something something on my setup in a bit, thanks for all the help
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am confused, how would that diff of yours work then?
<apachelogger> because there are bound to be file conflicts
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, we /could/ pass an option to overwrite files
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: FWIW if I drop pm-utils I can save another 0.5 MB of space :D
<shadeslayer> on the ISO
<Riddell> yay!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: poor powermanagement :(
 * apachelogger out for dinner
<shadeslayer> dinner? 0.o
<shadeslayer> it's only 5
<Riddell> high tea
<sgclark> hehe 8am here
<Sput> apachelogger: sounds like settings are not stored properly. does it work for you?
<Riddell> sgclark: are you done with the ec2?
<sgclark> Riddell: yes sorry
<shadeslayer> who wants to write copyright files!
 * yofel drops a needle and vanishes
<shadeslayer> kimageformats has like 3-4 files that have a standard copyright header
<shadeslayer> everything else has "This code is distributed under the conditions of foo blah blah"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your copyright file for kcodecs has a couple of issues
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I know, I hate those files
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it says src/probers/ is MIT but doesn't list what MIT is
<shadeslayer> MIT/X11?
<Riddell> it says src/probers/nsSJISProber.h is MPL but it's also LGPL
<Riddell> shadeslayer: want me to tidy it up?
<shadeslayer> nsSJISProber.h can be relicensed under MPL/GPL 2/LGPL 2.1
<shadeslayer> though the primary one seems to be MPL
<shadeslayer> feel free to tidy it up more
<shadeslayer> if you want you can also do kimageformats
<Riddell> gosh is that the time, I don't think I can do kimageformats today :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: based on sune's say so I've decided to use dhmk for debian/rules files
<shadeslayer> fooey, ok
 * Riddell updates kcodecs
<Riddell> Source: git://anongit.kde.org/kcodecs   hmm I was using the projects.kde.org URL for that in debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> well, that *is* where one would get the source for kcodecs
<Riddell> spose so
<Riddell> W: libkf5codecs: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libKF5Codecs5
<Riddell> W: libkf5codecs: description-synopsis-starts-with-article
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> I has also started versioning the -dbg packages so libkf5codecs5-dbg based on discussions in debian channel
<Riddell> I had also put Multi-Arch: same but I don't really know what that's good for
<shadeslayer> do we *want* to have names with weird casing?
<Riddell> how do you mean?
<shadeslayer> libKF5Codec{-dbg,-dev}
<Riddell> .deb package names need to be lower case
 * Riddell out
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but do remember to version them libkf5codec5-dbg (not the -dev)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ack
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you fix kcodec?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I'm going to upload kimageformats
<shadeslayer> without a copyright file
<shadeslayer> fortunately, they're only plugins, so no naming or symbol files
<shadeslayer> *weird lib naming
<Peace-> Riddell: 
<Peace-> r y there?
<Peace-> guys i have a problem with kubuntu and palava.tv 
<Peace-> it seems it's a problem with phonon 
<Peace-> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> sgclark: hey, saw your email
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I'd use licensecheck to find the right copyright
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I managed to get the command :) where do I find the licence though
<shadeslayer> or copyright-helper
<shadeslayer> sgclark: as in the full text?
<sgclark> that a program?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yes, it's a perl script to ease copyright checking
<shadeslayer> just google for copyright-helper and you'll find it
<sgclark> I was able to grep the copyright info from source, fine
<shadeslayer> alternatively : git clone git://anonscm.debian.org/users/modax/copyright-helper.git
<sgclark> thank you
<shadeslayer> usage : ./copyright-helper.pl -f  /path/to/source
<shadeslayer> sgclark: full licenses in /usr/share/common-licenses
<shadeslayer> mmmm ... I've had too much chocolate
<sgclark> oh wow great program, thanks so much
<sgclark> shadeslayer: what if most files are LGPL-2.1+ but 2 files are LGPL-2 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you can specify regex's
<shadeslayer> so for LGPL-2.1+ you can do  : Files: *
<shadeslayer> then for the 2 files that are LGPL-2 : Files: src/foo1.cpp\nsrc/foo2.cpp
<shadeslayer> or Files: src/foo1.*
<sgclark> and it seems 5 files not explicitly specified
<sgclark> I do not have any licenses with + in common-licenses, is there a difference?
<shadeslayer> sometimes the license header is not in the standard format
<shadeslayer> so you have to read the license which should specify what license it is
<sgclark> ugh, afraid I am completely lost here, what am I supposed to put in copyright file in debian? I am using one we did earlier and this copyright is much shorter than that /usr/share one
<sgclark> I was doing so well until copyright :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: If there's more than one supported Python version, that's excepted.
<ScottK> expected.
<apachelogger> ScottK: is that going away before final or what?
<ScottK> Not sure (I've lost the bubble).  Ask barry or doko.
<Peace-> apachelogger: 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: sorry for leaving you in the dark, had to cook dinner
<shadeslayer> sgclark: basically one puts the copyright stub
<shadeslayer> that's usually found in the code
<shadeslayer> as for the cmake issue, you're missing the Qt 5.2 ppa
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<sgclark> shadeslayer: thanks!
<shadeslayer> :)
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> how are you?
<valorie> I'm good
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> good too
<ahoneybun> really happy about sgclark's work
<sgclark> look ok?
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> beware, Riddell is trying to steal her from us
<sgclark> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> can't trust those ninjas.....
<valorie> really, it's lovely to have lots of people doing lots of things
<valorie> cross-knowledge makes us all smarter
<sgclark> I am going to remove the construction tags, hopefully some translators will do their magic
<valorie> once we do that on a few pages, I'll write to the translation teams asking for their help
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: did you get the help you needed to start translating on Userbase/kubuntu?
<sgclark> I finished them all today :) can refine as we go, but tags are right etc now
<valorie> awesome
<ahoneybun> valorie: did you see the installation and software pages?
<valorie> well, we need the text to be pretty much set, or it's unfair to ask them to start work
<valorie> not in the last couple of days
<ahoneybun> she combined the subpages
<ahoneybun> looks good
<valorie> main page top: This page contains changes which are not marked for translation.
<sgclark> valorie: it is pretty much set, won't change much till new release
<valorie> same heading on http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation
<sgclark> yeah odd, googling that now
<valorie> we need a new image instead of this: http://userbase.kde.org/File:Kubuntu-13.04-installer_2%3D2.png
<valorie> and here: http://userbase.kde.org/File:Kubuntu-13.04-DualBoot.png
<valorie> and here: http://userbase.kde.org/File:Kubuntu-13.04-installer_4%3D2.png
<sgclark> no idea where those from. What do you want images from? 13.10?
<valorie> and the last two as well
<valorie> we're working on Trusty, so they all need to be 14.04
<santa_> yofel: hi, when building kde 4.12, did you have any problem building kalzium?
<valorie> those are probably placeholders
<sgclark> oh cool, I am installing that on my laptop tonight, will get screenies
<valorie> presumably the new slides are available
<valorie> no need for that; we can get the originals 
<sgclark> or slides, where would one get these slides you speak of?
<valorie> right, ahoneybun?
<yofel> santa_: not that I remember...
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> huh
<ahoneybun> sorry got to read
<ahoneybun> the installer slides?
<sgclark> there is suppose to be a way to "mark page for translation" I do not see it anywhere, perhaps I do not have permissions
<santa_> yofel: ok, I guess it's debian specific, I will have to dig deeper into it. thanks
<valorie> sgclark: not a whole lotta traffic on the #kde-www chan, but that or the list are the place to ask
<sgclark> yeah, will try list if I don't figure it out, never get response in irc
<sgclark> ok, only translators can mark page for translation. I only know english lol, anyone have a translator account?
<sgclark> if not I can ask yuri to do it
<valorie> ovidiu-florin was trying; maybe needs to get a translator account?
<sgclark> yeah someone needs to
<sgclark> I have no skills to justify one hehe
<valorie> me either
<valorie> on http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Software we need to check the canonical list of what will be included on the ISO
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-09
<valorie> and check whether or not that list is up-to-date
<valorie> I wrote that ~6 months ago
<sgclark> ahh ok, is there an easy way for me to see package list?
<valorie> probably not finalized yet, but there should be something....
<valorie> darn it, what was that called....
<sgclark> I will add a being edited tag to software page then till I get it figured out
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/alpha-1/trusty-desktop-amd64.manifest
<valorie> manifest is the word I forgot
<sgclark> thanks!
<valorie> shouldn't change too much
<valorie> shadeslayer: I know you are still awake -- how much will that change ^^^
<shadeslayer> hmm, atleast pm-utils will be dropped
<shadeslayer> probably early next week
<shadeslayer> if I survive the flight and my cousins bachelor party
<valorie> ok, I think that will not affect the docs
<valorie> which is all we care about atm
<shadeslayer> the most important thing affecting docs will be my driver manager
<valorie> oooo, bachelor's party
<shadeslayer> which I really really should finish off
<valorie> yes, please
<sgclark> hmm, anyway to get that manifest without system level stuff?
<valorie> and ping us when you are ready with it
<shadeslayer> will do, first thing to do is write installation support
<shadeslayer> I've spent too much time thinking about what the UI should look like
<valorie> sgclark: I just copied it to a kate file and x-ed off stuff I didn't want to list or was done with
<valorie> and asked here about the rest
<sgclark> cool, I can do that
<Riddell> busy evening :)
<valorie> now that you have inducted sgclark into ninjas, we're working her to death in the Docs mines
<sgclark> hey Riddell, I got my stuff sorted. do tests normally take hours? lol
<shadeslayer> you can also look at the seeds
<shadeslayer> which usually have a shorter list of packages
<shadeslayer> specifically the desktop seed
<Riddell> sgclark: which stuff? which tests?
<sgclark> Riddell, my flood of emails to list, disregard. the package I am building has been stuck on a test forever
<Riddell> sgclark: stuck on the same test?
<sgclark> shadeslayer helped me out a ton :)
<Riddell> sgclark: that probably means the test is broken, are you running it in a pbuilder or something?
<sgclark> no just a VM with daily build
<shadeslayer> if you think that's long try compiling firefox ... 
<shadeslayer> or Qt ....
<valorie> shadeslayer: do you have a link to desktop seeds?
<Riddell> hmm, well I guess there's something the test work with about the build if it really is stuck
<Riddell> often they expect X which is hard to get during most package builds
<sgclark> lol yeah, I use Gentoo so firefox updates are overnight thing lol
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.trusty/view/head:/desktop
<valorie> cool
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<valorie> danke schon
<shadeslayer> valorie: touchpad kcm
<Riddell> sgclark: pst, I have this really good distribution you should try where they compile the programmes for you, it's called ooboontoo or something similar
<shadeslayer> that's another thing to be replaced
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the deal with qt 4.8.5? is there something I should be testing?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I heard the developers are pretty kickass people
<valorie> I don't think we list that fine-grain stuff in Docs
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm reviewing 4.8.5
<sgclark> Riddell this computer is Kubuntu :) just don't dev on it, my stable "social"  box
<shadeslayer> Riddell: along with mitya57
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental
<sgclark> I can figure out from that file what normal users would be looking for with a software page, thanks!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: feel free to check runtime stuff, I'm still reviewing patches and doing cleanups
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's so hard about kimageformats copyrights? it all seems to be LGPL
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all of them? I don't think so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: all I can see.  some 2, some 2.1 and some unversioned
<shadeslayer> feel free to do it, I just don't want to bother with that stuff, makes me want to rage
<sgclark> I am not a fan of copyrights heh
<shadeslayer> it's annoying how one has to do it
<valorie> the hard thing with foss copyrights is keeping everything up-to-date
<Riddell> I find it interesting, I guess that's why I maintain the KDE licence policy
<shadeslayer> ^^ :)
<shadeslayer> I'm sorry I find it insanely boring to do that :P
<shadeslayer> I realize its a very important aspect of KDE, but really, it's super boring
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fyi : Now that multiarch support is available in the package manager (dpkg 1.16.2 and above; apt 0.8.12 and above), converting your runtime library package to Multi-Arch: same makes it possible for users to install your package for more than one architecture at the same time. This has several benefits: 
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation
<shadeslayer> so makes sense for libs that are installed into /usr/lib/arch/
<Riddell> sgclark: oh it's probably dbus
<Riddell> the dbus server isn't running in the packaging
<Riddell> sgclark: just disable the test
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you don't need the default %: rule if you're using dhmk
<shadeslayer> oh huh, didn't know
<shadeslayer> sgclark: alternatively, override dh_auto_test , run export `dbus-launch` and then launch dh_auto_test
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<sgclark> ok thank you!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://fosdem.org/2014/schedule/track/distributions/ < empty?
<Riddell> shrug, dunno who runs that room
<sgclark> worked like a charm, thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> cheers :)
<Riddell> clever shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * Riddell snoozes
 * sgclark is really away now
<shadeslayer> sgclark: lintian is a tool to check for common packaging issues
<shadeslayer> see man lintian
<sgclark> yeah, I just don't have a clue of what that particular error is
<shadeslayer> google it
<sgclark> yeah tried that
<sgclark> I will keep trying
<shadeslayer> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/version-substvar-for-external-package.html
<sgclark> stuck on symbols atm
<shadeslayer> ah we live in a weird age of communication, you email with a issue, I reply on IRC
<sgclark> yeah I found that page, I don'r see anywhere what I need to do to fix
<shadeslayer> please read the error carefully :)
<shadeslayer> do you have a libkf5dbusaddons in debian/control
<shadeslayer> or is it libkf5dbusaddons5
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> ok, good night
<sgclark> ooh has a 5
<shadeslayer> :)
<sgclark> night, thanks for all your help!
<shadeslayer> now read the error :P
<soee> good morning
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should bring back the proper language-pack-kde- for kubuntu stuff?
<Riddell> apachelogger: why? there's only a few files aren't there? they can go in language-pack-xx no?
<apachelogger> that's what I thought, they are somehow getting more
<apachelogger> lattest addition: kdesudo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when apol checks in please tell him that AbstractResource.h in muon has whitespacing issues
<soee> any idea why muon loads like 1 minute ?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu new year | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.11.5 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<apachelogger> soee: install muon-dbg; start muon with `gdb --args muon-discover --nofork`; type 'r' and hit enter in the resulting prompt; muon will start an the terminal will have a wall of text; wait until the terminal has a bit clamed down (~10 seconds) and hit ctrl+c; type 'set logging on' and hit enter; type 'thread apply all bt' and hit enter (possibly multiple times until you are back at a prompt); type 'set logging off' and hit enter; type 'c' and 
<apachelogger> hit enter'; wait a bit more; repeat ctrl+c... 
<apachelogger> do this until muon has finished starting, then ctrl+c and type 'quit'
<apachelogger> then `kate gdb.txt` paste the information from that file
 * apachelogger should totally blog about these things at some point
<soee> :o
<apachelogger> 1 minutes sounds a lot like dbus timeouts though
<soee> i have to install ~520 mb :D
<soee> this packages require it: kdelibs5-dbg libqt4-dbg muon-dbg qapt-dbg  
<apachelogger> sounds about right
<soee> apachelogger, gdb --args muon-discover --nofork
<soee> muon-discover ?
<apachelogger> or muon
<apachelogger> or muon-update
<soee> ill go with muon
<apachelogger> well, whatever GUI takes so long to start :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: so... regarding l10n .... lightdm needs new release, usermanager needs new snapshot, synaptiks is being replaced by new software from upstream which should be i18n'd correctly, qapt has a legit i18n issue, otherwise it's launchpad/langpack madness
<soee> apachelogger, yes: http://pastebin.kde.org/psub8yn4s ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: good diagnosing!
<apachelogger> soee: yes
<soee> apachelogger, http://pastebin.kde.org/puwccc4bw
<apachelogger> soee: you're supposed to repeat that a couple of times :P
<apachelogger> from what you pasted there is no reason for it to be stuck though
<soee> apachelogger, you wrote: muon will start an the terminal will have a wall of text
<apachelogger> soee: or is it only stuck for 2 runs?
<soee> but there is only few lines
<apachelogger> soee: depends on the app
<soee> apachelogger, no its loads long each time i try to run it
<apachelogger> right, so get more output please :P
<apachelogger> currently I see two ctrl+c loops
<soee> so repeat ctrl+c , than logging etc. ?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> just do it as often as possible until the application is usable
<soee> he ?
<soee> application is usable ?
<apachelogger> well, until startup has finished
<soee> with this terminal command it starts quick
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> Oo
<soee> one sec
<apachelogger> muon --nofork
<apachelogger> does that also start quick?
<apachelogger> (i.e. without the gdb --args)
<soee> hmm
<soee> if i run muon from terminal and close it i have this: Couldn't find the releasechecker script 
<soee> /usr/bin/python3: can't find '__main__' module in ''
<soee> but muon starts in 1 second
<soee> if i try to run it from krunner it takes ~1 min
<soee> *saucy
<apachelogger> Oo
<BluesKaj> soee, sudo updatedb , every once in a while 
<apachelogger> soee: start from krunner, then check ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log for output regarding muon or the releasechecker
<apachelogger> also if there is no release checker you likely broke something :P
<soee> impossible its pc @work i do not mess with it here :)
<Peace-> apachelogger: 
<Peace-> apachelogger: can you try palava.tv with firefox , chromium , which don't work , and with chrome that works ?
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have tried to change phonon backedn from vlc to gstremer and i got the issue 
<apachelogger> neither firefox nor chromium use phonon
<Peace-> apachelogger: there is an issue btw 
<Peace-> apachelogger: i have tested 2 times
<Peace-> if i change pphonon backend i have that problem 
<Peace-> apachelogger: i am here https://palava.tv/mio
<soee> apachelogger, from start till close http://pastebin.kde.org/pen6o79cu
<soee> also i tried again and i have: 
<soee> Couldn't find the releasechecker script 
<soee> /usr/bin/python3: can't find '__main__' module in ''
<apachelogger> very peculiar
<Riddell> sgclark: yo, you had some packaging done?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hey if you want a tutorial in packaging kf5 I'm happy to do that too :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am waiting for kdesudo and whoopsie to actually get accepted form the translation import queue and then I'll file a batch of bugs for all the templates we currently don't have in a language pack
<apachelogger> also we really need someone to look at :S https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1234106
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234106 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "qt ui files are not extracted into pot" [High,Confirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: do we?  I don't think any strings are actually used from the ui file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sgclark to speed up things http://pastebin.kde.org/pow6r17ey
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<yofel> make the version a parameter, use $DEBEMAIL and you can add that to the tools
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: better idea :D
<shadeslayer> I'll just make a template for dh_make
<shadeslayer> and boom
<yofel> that can use templates? cool
<shadeslayer> apparently!
<Riddell> I downloaded all the tars already to batch it up
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> and I just copy and adapt packaging from threadweaver or something known good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wait, I'm writing a dh_make template, to use
<Quintasan> Do I hear some packaging?
<Riddell> KF5!
<Riddell> Quintasan: you know you want to!
<Riddell> https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<Quintasan> I guess I can go one or two Tier 1 if they are not done yet
<Riddell> !ninjas | KF5 takes you back to raw packaging
<ubottu> KF5 takes you back to raw packaging: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Quintasan> Riddell: For next release I believe it would be wise to split them Tier-wise
<Riddell> Quintasan: who split?
<Quintasan> Riddell: split as in on the EtherPad
<Quintasan> Instead of throwing all the names into huge list
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh feel free to do now :)
<yofel> for the next release you should be scripting that
<Quintasan> yofel++
<Riddell> yep
<yofel> should work mostly the same as kde sc
<Quintasan> Any bzr branches?
<Riddell> Quintasan: not yet, still to do that
<Quintasan> Okay, I'll gotta upgrade muh tools first.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Where is muh dh_make template?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: 5 minutes
<Riddell> Quintasan: just copy an existing one in the archive
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kf5/
<shadeslayer> there we go
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> just for libs though
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you'll need to edit debian/rules
<shadeslayer> my sed is wrong in new_kf5.sh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Unable to find the customization directory, ./debianl
<Quintasan> Cannot find rules file for rules format "dh7".
<Quintasan> ;_;
<shadeslayer> I have a /tmp/debianl/rules.dh7
<Quintasan> It needs a absolute path
<Quintasan> I guess
<shadeslayer> I suppose
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: new_kf5.sh updated
<Quintasan> Extra parameters on command line
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> nvm, forgot bash doesnt have zsh variables
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: new_kf5v updated
<shadeslayer> whut, dh_make doesn't write a changelog
<shadeslayer> fuuu
<Quintasan> we also should consider using Kubuntu Developers as DEBFULLNAME and respective address as DEBMAIL :P
<utusan> so what exactly is kde version in trusty?  am seeing 4.11.5 and 4.12.0.  is this a feature or not?
<shadeslayer> utusan: that's fine
<shadeslayer> KDE Workspace is at 4.11.5
<utusan> run time and kde libs are 4.12.0
<shadeslayer> utusan: it's fine
<utusan> if you say so, will check
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: update template
<utusan> but why mix?  
<yofel> because kde-workspace is frozen at 4.11.X
<shadeslayer> ask upstream
<yofel> and they didn't want to version it 4.12 just for the heck of it
<shadeslayer> ^^
<utusan> yofel: shadeslayer ok thanks for the info.  somehow I think kde has lost it.  it became a monster bloat that got blindsided by the tablets
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no copyright as well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: can't be templated
<shadeslayer> oh
<Quintasan> I think -r dh7 -t /tmp/debianl could work
<shadeslayer> well, just copy it over from the default dh_make templates
<Quintasan> That's not automatization :P
<Riddell> you can't automate much of this
<Riddell> they're new packages
<Riddell> all unique
<Quintasan>  pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: extra-cmake-modules which is a virtual package.
<Quintasan> uhh
<shadeslayer> added the experimental ppa?
<shadeslayer> and dafuq just happened there ^^
 * Quintasan copies the pbuilder for ninja
<apachelogger> Riddell: you haven't read my report :'<
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/a/sEcep#7
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/a/sEcep#6
<apachelogger> http://imgur.com/a/sEcep#5
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: update
<apachelogger> Quintasan: build
<Quintasan> apachelogger: build what?
 * apachelogger did not know Quintasan was a builder, fancy tho
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> this sucks
<Quintasan> Could not find a configuration file for package "Qt5Core" that is
<Quintasan>   compatible with requested version "5.2.0".
<apachelogger> Quintasan: build codeine-phonon5_0.0+git20140109.dsc
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: add Qt ppa
<shadeslayer> the one that the experimental ppa depends on
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Why is that not in trusty yet? links to ppa pls
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: out of interest ... why not require libqtcore5-dev >= 5.2.0?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: also, source/format would be nice to have there
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> and qt5-default as well
 * Quintasan hides
<shadeslayer> idk about qt5-default
<shadeslayer> but yeah, it'll take a bit of time to get small kinks worked out :)
<shadeslayer> like right now the dev package has a 5 in the name
<shadeslayer> need a description for kguiaddons
<Riddell> "Qt widgets for colours, fonts and text" ?
<sgclark> sorry I was up late and slept in... I delete the symbol file and run debuild -S again?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah
<sgclark> ok now I have the key issue
<sgclark> what do I upload to where?
<sgclark> and packaging is fun btw :)
<Riddell> the .dsc .debian.tar.gz and .orig.tar.xz
<Riddell> to whereever I can get them :)
<sgclark> ubuntu-bug? I can't see a way to create a bug on launchpad
<sgclark> or maybe I can create a project on launchpad?
<Riddell> oh maybe you need magic permissions for that
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll give you an account on the kubuntu server, what username do you want?
<sgclark> scarlett or sgclark
<Riddell> hmm no I won't, it's full
<sgclark> dropbox?
<sgclark> ubuntu one?
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> yeah if you have them
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fyi I have templates and scripts to work with 
<shadeslayer> sonnet packaging took me ~5 minutes :)
<sgclark> wow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are we using Multi-Arch:same across all packages?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: not including copyright files :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I am yes
<sgclark> lol, I got that sorted finally
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and that's just for the main lib itself correct?
<shadeslayer> so like under libkf5guiaddons5 , I have Multi-Arch: same
<shadeslayer> the dev and dbg don't have it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now that I'm not too sure
<Peace-> Riddell: can you help me with palava.tv and firefox on kubuntu ?
<Peace-> Riddell: on fedora seems it works fine 
<Peace-> instead on kubuntu it doens't
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, to me it sounds fine
<Peace-> but firefox it's the same 26
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts on splitting out sonnet plugins into a separate pacakge
<shadeslayer> *package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: depends on the dependencies they bring in I'd think
<shadeslayer> brings in enchant and libenchant1c2a
<sgclark> Riddell: did that send you an email for ubuntu one share?
<shadeslayer> ~300 KB installed size
<Riddell> sgclark: got it looking
<sgclark> ok :)
 * shadeslayer ships with sonnet
<shadeslayer> bah, there's two libs :(
<shadeslayer> libKF5SonnetCore5 & libKF5SonnetUi5
<Riddell> will they be used separately?
<Riddell> I've just put kconfig together
<Riddell> but maybe I shouldn't
<Riddell> libKF5ConfigCore.so and libKF5ConfigGui.so
<Riddell> sgclark: good stuff, found these issues http://pastebin.kde.org/puqarg1l2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: README.md has handy description of some packages
<sgclark> I used copyright helper, tests passed for me, how do I fix this stuff?
<Riddell> sgclark: fix which one?
<sgclark> I don't know what #2 means
<Riddell> sgclark: oh the version number in debian/changelog is wrong
<Riddell> should end in 1 not 3
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> it's still the first version
<yofel> shadeslayer: one dev package and 2 lib packages no?
<sgclark> Riddell: number 3, that is the only info I could find on this package, I need more? less?
<sgclark> number 4 I used copyright-helper, it is incorrect?
<Riddell> sgclark: Description: lines need a 1 line short description
<Riddell> then a multi line long description
<Riddell> look at another package if you're unclear
<Riddell> alas copyright can only be automated so much, src/kdbusinterprocesslock.cpp is LGPL2+ as approved by KDE e.V.  but you don't mention that
<Riddell> probably others are too
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> sorry, still stumped on copyright, I thought * meant all files unless othwise noted
<Riddell> sgclark: yes it does
<sgclark> my first entry is * LGPL-2+
<Riddell> sgclark: so you're saying all are "LGPL-2+" when there are some which are "LGPL-2+ as approved by KDE e.V."
<Riddell> compare src/kdbusinterprocesslock.cpp and src/kdbusconnectionpool.h
<Riddell> first is later as approved by e.v.
<Riddell> second is just 2 or later
<sgclark> oh hrmm, this copyright helper is wrong... ugh
<Riddell> this is probably why shadeslayer hates copyright files :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> GPL2+ was same as in package we did, can you clarify what I did wrong there?
<Riddell> sgclark: that's all fine
<Riddell> just the "LGPL-2+ as approved by KDE e.V." was missing that I can see
<sgclark> and tests pass here using shadeslayer method
<sgclark> yeah fixing that
<Riddell> great put that in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell i don't know re sonnet
<shadeslayer> each framework is supposed to be super modular as I understand it
<shadeslayer> so maybe we want to not split it up further
<yofel> uh, as I said, one dev package
<yofel> and one binary package per lib with symbol file
<yofel> or are you doing it differently?
<Riddell> I agree with yofel 
<shadeslayer> I haven't done anything yet
<shadeslayer> so where do the plugins go now
<shadeslayer> sonnet-plugins?
<Riddell> sounds good
<Riddell> or split them up if we're likely to not want to install them all
<Riddell> how's it going sgclark?
 * shadeslayer points out that templates and scripts have been updated
<shadeslayer> 4 things you have to do : make a symbols file, fill out copyright, make sure libs are correct, and check the watch file
<shadeslayer> oh and build deps
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry still fighting with copyright
<Riddell> oh watch file,I've been forgetting those
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm away now, ping shadeslayer if you get it done or if you are struggling, I know how he loves to fill in copyright files
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, thanks for you help
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> O
<shadeslayer> I'll be heading back soon too
<shadeslayer> and then I have to pack
<shadeslayer> once I'm done with sonnet
<BluesKaj> 14.04 suffered a setback yesterday for those using the 331 and 304 drivers after the 3.13 kernel upgrade. Had to revert to nouveau to enable 1920x1080 resolution 
<BluesKaj> nvidia drivers that is
<shadeslayer> please report bugs against the drivers?
<BluesKaj> I'm content with the nouveau driver atm, if the problem persists for more tha n a couple of weeks I shall.
<Riddell> sgclark: how did you get on?
<sgclark> ?
<Riddell> sgclark: with the packaging?
<Riddell> ah you e-mailed
<sgclark> oh, check the list, I am stuck at the rules
<sgclark> for dh_auto_test
<Riddell> sgclark: I suspected that might not work, dbus needs lots of things working in the enviroment and I guess something isn't set up as it wants when building the package
<Riddell> you can either patch the code to not run the test or just override the rule to not run the tests
<sgclark> Riddell: I got it working with the tests :)
<sgclark> now the only thing I can't seem to get is descrption, it insists I have article, but I have one sentence then the next line contains more info.
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh? how?
<Riddell> sgclark: pastebin what you have paste.ubuntu.com
<sgclark> I mailed the list with my final solution
<Riddell> awesome, well done :)
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> baffled on descrption though
<Riddell> sgclark: pastebin and I'll tell you how to fix the description
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> paste.ubuntu.com/6723684/
<Riddell> sgclark: "Description: a " remove the "a"
<Riddell> and you're all good
<sgclark> super!
<sgclark> Riddell: new files are up
<Riddell> sgclark: where?
<sgclark> same place as earlier, sec
<Riddell> ubuntu one? got them
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> what does needs watch mean on the ninjas-frameworks notes
<Riddell> sgclark: a watch file is a nifty file which points to where upstream put the files for download so we can do things like automatically check for new upstream versions
<Riddell> sgclark: I've entirely forgotten to add them to any packages so I'll be doing that tomorrow
<Riddell> sgclark: kdbusaddons looks like a work of perfection, I'll upload
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<sgclark> Riddell: great :) I will start another
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!  you are a ninja master!
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> err Riddell: I boo boo'd and forgot to debuild -S should I reupload?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-10
<Riddell> sgclark: I think the version I got was the right one
<Riddell> no article in the description
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, only noticed because when I copied over debian file it was quite messy
<Riddell> uh oh, failed to build
<Riddell> /bin/sh: 1: dbus-launch: not found
<sgclark> uploading new stuff
<Riddell> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162065277/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.kdbusaddons_4.95.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sgclark> oh
<Riddell> needs to build-depend on whatever package that's in
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> dbus-x11 I guess
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll add that and re-upload
<sgclark> oh ok
<Riddell> that's what pbuilder is for, doing a final build to check you have the right build-depends, I don't know why so many packaging tutorials introduce it as the first tool you should use
<Riddell> or you can just upload to launchpad and see what breaks, as many people do :)
<sgclark> Oh, was wondering why I set up pbuilder, as I did not use it
<sgclark> I will try it on this one I am working on
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll also need to work out how to add the qt5-beta PPA to the pbuilder
<Riddell> and make sure it's using trusty
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: kdbusaddons compiled! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<sgclark> woohoo!
<Riddell> !ninjas | 4.12.1
<ubottu> 4.12.1: Ninja Time! apachelogger, debfx, JontheEchidna, Quintasan, Riddell, ScottK, yofel, smartboyhw, murthy
<Riddell> a plethora of packaging
<Darkwing> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NOaCvGJkSLU/Us8-beYJJjI/AAAAAAAARUI/FPspq7qw1C0/w868-h651-no/IMG_20140109_191128.jpg
<Riddell> Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles!
<Riddell> turtle power!
<valorie> oh hilarious
<sgclark> lol
<Darkwing> I got them today and make quite a large commotion.
<Riddell> reliving your childhood?
 * yofel wiped caches on qa.kubuntu.co.uk - ENOSPC
<Darkwing> I'm starting to collect lego minifigs
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> You should get a Darth Vader and label him as 'apachelogger'
<Riddell> yofel: under which account is that?
<yofel> the kubuntu-automation caches
<valorie> duh duh ta duh, dah duh DUH dah DAH DUH
<yofel> FWIW, rm is still running...
<Riddell> yofel: I spent 30 seconds looking for them earlier and couldn't find them, where is it?
<yofel> /home/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-automation/cache*
<Riddell> Darkwing: going to get any darkwing duck figures?
<Riddell> yofel: aah
<Riddell> yofel: I guess we should add a cron to delete those
<yofel> I'll do that
<Darkwing> Riddell: I'm thinking about it. :D
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<valorie> you got the turtles before Darkwing Duck?!
<Darkwing> I've been looking for a Darkwing Duck for a couple years.
 * Riddell snoozes
<valorie> sweet dreams, Riddell
<sgclark> night night thanks for your help today Riddell
<mamarley> I just upgraded to KDE 4.11.5 and found that it causes severe juddering when compositing is turned on.
<mamarley> Every half-second or so, any motion on screen (OpenGL applications, Firefox scrolling, dragging windows) jerks.
<mamarley> Going back to KDE 4.11.4 makes the problem go away.
<mamarley> It was perfectly smooth before.  I am using the nvidia blob, if that makes a difference.
<yofel> what release?
<mamarley> 14.04
<mamarley> (Which is why I am in #kubuntu-devel.)
<yofel> hm, so it's the new kde-workspace
<mamarley> Yep.
<mamarley> Running all the kde-workspace stuff back to 4.11.4 (which is not an easy task) makes the problem go away.
<mamarley> yofel: Digging through the KDE changelog, it looks like it might be this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319995
<ubottu> KDE bug 319995 in scene-opengl "Support for buffer age extensions" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<mamarley> It is the only kwin change in 4.11.5.
<yofel> hm, sounds like that could be it. I'm off to bed, will look at it tomorrow unless someone else is faster
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<mamarley> It seems they have provided a KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE env var, so I can use that to test.
<apachelogger> "What happens instead: kaffeine crashes"
<apachelogger> that sounds very expected considering it aint maintained :O
<apachelogger> or did they find a new master of the kaffeine?
<valorie> not that I've heard
<valorie> although I haven't read planet for a few days
<valorie> how long after an application is dead does it get ripped out of the repos?
<Tm_T> am I bad person, I rarely use desktop applications for ~anything nowadays
<Tm_T> can't even remember how many years ago I used Kaffeine last time
<valorie> Tm_T: that is the definition of a bad person, yes
<valorie> :-)
<Tm_T> I'm too used to have everything in browser /:
<valorie> ah, and here i thought you were cli this and cli that
<Tm_T> well, my cli is in browser too (;
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I prefer yakuake
<Tm_T> I use Chrome's hterm and Konsole side by side
<valorie> interesting; I had no idea chrome had a terminal!
<Tm_T> it's the terminal for ChromeOS
<Tm_T> http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromiumos/platform/assets.git;a=blob;f=chromeapps/nassh/doc/faq.txt && https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/secure-shell/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> I hate it when bugs turn out to be architecture insufficencies -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell: I reported a wall of bugs for all l10n issues hoping this will get things moving :S
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-patched-l10n/13.10ubuntu2 that stuff isn't helping btw :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: how is it not helping?
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hello
<Riddell> sgclark: did you get any more done last night?
<sgclark> Riddell: almost done with it, stuck on a list-missing file, driving me batty haha. the file is there..
<Riddell> hmm, 4.13 in April http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.13_Release_Schedule
<Riddell> thats going to leave us with the decision of what to ship in 14.04
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the file? what's the problem with it?
<sgclark> It builds just fine but debuild claims that kcharselect-data is missing, I have kcharselect and kdelibs5-data as dependencies, and when I do a find the file is where it is supposed to be, I am not sure why it is listing as missing..
<sgclark> and I got pbuilder working :)
<soee> Riddell, +1 for 4.13 :D
<Riddell> looks like it'll be too tight
<Riddell> sgclark: send me the sources you have and I'll take a look
<apachelogger> lovely, chroot install failures because of dbus
<apachelogger> and that weird systemd thing
<apachelogger> so awesome
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-firefox-installer was a standalone kubuntu specific package, kubuntu-patched-l10n is gathering up string delta to canonical upstream source
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/l10n
<apachelogger> so what you did there was a) workaround the fact that kubuntu-firefox-installer was not exported into a langpack, yet it was still on launchpad so the strings were duplicated b) copy strings from a different package that are not being automatically recreated/dropped/whatever whenever patched-l10n is updated which now leads to the result that the translation foo for patched-l10n contains strings for a package that was since removed requiring 
<apachelogger> someone to manually revert the addition of that file
<sgclark> Riddell: should be getting email soon with link
<apachelogger> oh c) if kubuntu-firefox-installer was still used and the strings would change they would continue to be untranslated until someone again manually copies the pot from kubuntu-firefox-installer to kubuntu-patched-l10n
<apachelogger> d) the kubuntu-firefox-installer strings are being uselessly loaded into every kde application in saucy
<Riddell> sgclark: golly what's all these patches?
<sgclark> trash, I reverted back to original
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm not sure you did, there's three patches in here "kcharselectdatapathfix  patch-reverse  revert "
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe quilt is the next lesson needed :)
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I am not versed in this system patching
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm I see what you mean, it doesn't get installed to a good place
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah, any idea how to fix? :) my attempts failed
<Riddell> it's a pretty fundamental issue that needs worked out, you just had the misfortune to come over it first
<Riddell> kde4libs has cmake run with -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps
<Riddell> so the data files get installed there
<Riddell> that value must be saved somewhere so it gets picked up by any other kde build
<Riddell> question is where do we need to do the equivalent to kf5
<Riddell> it's saved to /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/KDELibsDependencies.cmake
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like we need to do something to extra-cmake-modules
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I have no idea what or how :(
<Riddell> sgclark: no I'm still working it out
<Riddell> needs some pondering
<sgclark> ok :) thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you can safely move on to another package, you've done great on this one
<sgclark> I am working on another one
<sgclark> Riddell: my next package is uploaded to that ubuntu one
<Riddell> sgclark: kwidgetsaddons uploaded! (should be fixed with build against new extra-cmake-modules I modified)
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks :) did you see I put up kplotting for your review
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, onto it
<Riddell> I've found this page has some 1 line descriptions for the frameworks, might be useful http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/List
<sgclark> nice, thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: "These files do not contain any license information" just assume they're covered by the global licence then, no need for an extra copyright paragraph
<sgclark> Ridell: ok
<mamarley> yofel: I have an update on the kwin jerkiness bug I was talking about yesterday.  I tried 4.11.5 again with the env var set to disable the buffer age extension, but the problem still occurred.
<mamarley> I am still pretty sure it has something to do with that change though.
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded kplotting, you're on a roll
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> oh I failed to upload e-c-m properly meaning kwidgetsaddons failed, we'll just retry in a bit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's kglobalaccel doing?
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem has to have a running window manager for these tests to pass, I am having issues making that happen . Ideas?
<sgclark> nevermind I got it
<Riddell> damn you're good :)
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: kwindowsystem ready for your review in the ubuntu one folder
<sgclark> Riddell: last of tier one that I can see, more to do?
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> sgclark: I think kglobalaccel is for the taking
<Riddell> not heard from shadeslayer today
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: I have the exact same file issue as kwidgetaddons in kglobalaccel
<Riddell> sgclark: grab the new extra-cmake-modules from the experimental PPA
<sgclark> ok ty
<sgclark> Riddell: paste.ubuntu.com/6727235/ still does not work , different path variable?
<Riddell> sgclark: ignore those
<sgclark> ok
<mamarley> yofel: Should I file a bug on Launchpad and/or the KDE bugzilla for the kwin jerkiness bug I was talking about yesterday?
<yofel> feel free to. I'll upgrade my nvidia notebook once I'm home and see what happens
<yofel> bbl
<mamarley> Great, thanks!  Which one, or both?
<mamarley> yofel: Also, I'm not sure if you saw my message from earlier today, but using the KWIN_USE_BUFFER_AGE=0 env var to disable buffer age doesn't work around the problem.
<Riddell> sgclark: those dbus files need some thinking about as they overlap the same ones from kdelibs4
<Riddell> so just ignore them for now and I'll have a think about how to rename them
<Darkwing> huh, you don't need a third party app to ssh with a chromebook. Hello new dev machine.
<sgclark> ok, makes sense
<sgclark> Riddell: I have uploaded what I have for kglobalaccel into the ubuntu one folder
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> Darkwing: oh you have a chromebook? what's it like?
<Darkwing> Brilliant. 
<Darkwing> It's like running Google Chrome. 
<Darkwing> I didn't realize how much you can do with webapps.
<Darkwing> There are thousands of offline apps. I use Google Docs anyway
<Riddell> what display manager does it run?
<Darkwing> It's own simple launcher.
<Riddell> but is it X or that andoid one or something else?
<Darkwing> I think it's something else.
<Riddell> surfaceflinger isn't it called?
<Darkwing> I have the Samsung ARM one.
<Darkwing> Battery lasts me about 7-8 hours.
<Darkwing> takes about 4 seconds to boot.
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to take off for a bit, just email me with your reviews if there are issues and perhaps more for for me to do when I get back
<jacky> I don't think it's surface flinger
<jacky> It might be X.
<Riddell> sgclark: tier 2 next :)
<sgclark> Riddell: ok :)
<Riddell> Darkwing: is has a console?
<Darkwing> Yes.
<Darkwing> http://www.geek.com/news/chrome-os-introduces-aura-window-manager-1481937/
<Darkwing> actually, with developer mode, I can (and have) sideloaded Ubuntu.
<Darkwing> simple button combo and switch between the two.
<Riddell> you can book the ubuntu arm images?
<Darkwing> Yup
<Riddell> so the question is, what has chrome done right to get linux sold in big shops to consumers that years of linux distro companies have not?
<Darkwing> http://lifehacker.com/how-to-install-linux-on-a-chromebook-and-unlock-its-ful-509039343
<Darkwing> Google and marketing.
<maco> i think Apple helps
<Riddell> Apple?
<maco> used to be you couldnt sell someone on the idea of a repo
<maco> "but why cant i just install random things from the internet?"
<maco> and then Apple made the App Store
<Darkwing> bingo.
<maco> and then App Stores were COOL
<Riddell> mm yes
<jacky> (Sadly,) Apple = cool or acceptable
<jacky> take NFC or Bluetooth LE for example
<jacky> I've had a few friends sell everything they had of NFC just to switch over to BLE
<jacky> to support more platforms
<jacky> if Apple added NFC support to the devices, it probably wouldn't have been so
<Darkwing> I think that massive amounts of money from a known company helps.
<Darkwing> plus, flooding the system.
<Darkwing> Canonical actually has a (slim) chance at doing it.
<jacky> They need to get TVs down.
<Darkwing> The Ubuntu Edge may have failed from a kickstarter standpoint but, it created buzz, so when/if they finally release a phone and tablet that will seamless transition with the desktop... It could work.
<jacky> Maybe I'm loopy, but CES has been *very* big on TVs. And more recent set-tops have "smart" systems.
<Darkwing> It was a massive success from a marketing standpoint...
<jacky> That + phone/tablet = full convergence - desktop
<jacky> It was
<Darkwing> Yup.
<Darkwing> It was brilliant.
<jacky> still is, imho
<jacky> Now, they just need more hw guys. Samsung's not going to do it.
<jacky> LG might
<Darkwing> honestly, the only reason I'm not running Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 is Ingress.
<jacky> but they might be locked in due to the OHA thing
<Darkwing> and if they decided to put tethering on it... I might just run Ingress from my tablet.
<jacky> wait, like tethering from your Nexus 4 to your tablet?
<jacky> Ah, you mean from Ubuntu Touch
<jacky> that should be very possible
<jacky> using the latest versions of network-manager and bluez handles that really well
<Darkwing> orga said it's not fully working yet.
<jacky> d'oh
<Darkwing> I've been following.
<Darkwing> :)
<Darkwing> Dunno, the wife and I play Ingress together.
<jacky> I have to get back into it
<Darkwing> Enlightened or Resistance?
<jacky> Resistance
<Darkwing> You're dead to me :P:P
<Tm_T> Darkwing: it's your own fault on being on the wrong side
<mamarley> yofel: Here's the KDE bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329821
<ubottu> KDE bug 329821 in compositing "Extreme jerkiness with kwin compositing on Nvidia binary driver after upgrading to 4.11.5." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mamarley> And the Ubuntu one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1267977
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1267977 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Extreme jerkiness with kwin compositing on Nvidia binary driver after upgrading to 4.11.5." [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox> jacky: Darkwing: yes, it's perfectly possible
<cyphermox> (tethering) you just need to do a lot of magic manually
<jacky> don't we always? :)
<jacky> It's using a PANU connection between the devices, no
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1267977] Extreme jerkiness with kwin compositing on Nvidia binary driver after upgrading to 4.11.5. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1267977 (by Michael Marley)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm on a spaceship that is time travelling
<yofel> lolwhat?
<shadeslayer> Flying back to india through so many timezones
<shadeslayer> yofel takes the fun out of everything
<yofel> well, I kinda assumed something like that ^^
<yofel> enjoy the trip ;)
<shadeslayer> Well, I got access to a fancy lounge
<shadeslayer> though I think it's over hyped :P
<shadeslayer> seats aren't particularly comfy here
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy lounges are about the only thing I miss from working at canonical, I just gained a taste for free booze
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-11
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> how u doing?
<valorie> good, the contractor got well
<valorie> and i got locally-roasted coffee beans today
<valorie> v. good day
<valorie> how about you?
<ahoneybun> nice
<shadeslayer> valorie: i am ~70% through looking for alaska
<valorie> how does it compare with stars?
<shadeslayer> John Green has radically changed my perspective about the world in the last 12 hour's
<valorie> errr, the fault in our stars
<valorie> in what way?
<shadeslayer> maybe radically is too strong a word
<valorie> how did his books change your perspective?
<shadeslayer> Not sure how to put it in words, but I now think alot more deeply about things, how things that appear something on the surface might just be an abstract idea and might represent something else entirely
<valorie> that's true
<valorie> what I got from looking for alaska is how amazing life is, and that we have to enjoy it NOW
<valorie> since everything can change so quickly
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/629719-but-it-is-a-pipe-no-it-s-not-i-said
<shadeslayer> one of the more awesome quotes
<shadeslayer> also, both the books i have read have a very depressing finality of the human condition to them and then John seems to go to great lengths to then reveal things about some person even after theyre dead
<valorie> in some ways finality is depressing
<shadeslayer> *depressing sense of the finality 
<valorie> but it would be worse if we all lived forever
<valorie> and I've lost enough loved ones to say that they might be dead, but they aren't gone
<shadeslayer> not really, some people/religions view it as a release from the physical world and you evolve into a higher consciousnesses
<shadeslayer> or somethin
<shadeslayer> which is nice, think about not having to worry that your computer is kaput
<shadeslayer> or that a pipe broke
<shadeslayer> and your house is now flooded
<valorie> for me it isn't religious or whatever
<valorie> and yes, they all got release in one way or another
<shadeslayer> i am just saying that certain religions view it as that
<valorie> right
<valorie> for sure, since it is one of the central mysteries of life
<shadeslayer> also made me realize one of my core issues that has been eating away at me for a couple of months .... but i need to write those down on a computer
<valorie> a book that brings out your core issues is great!
<valorie> even if painful, which Looking for Alaska was for me
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> also i think looking for alaska is way darker
<shadeslayer> i found the fault in our stars tamer than looking for alaska
<shadeslayer> valorie: I want to read http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/an-abundance-of-katherines next
<valorie> sounds good
<valorie> I'm stuck in reality right now, reading The Brothers, about John Foster Dulles and Allen Dulles who ran the US foreign policy in the 50s
<valorie> so depressing
<valorie> interesting, but damn
<shadeslayer> alright gtg
<valorie> have fun in India, shadeslayer
<ahoneybun> valorie: so translations should start soon
<valorie> yes, I'll write to the translators this weekend
<ahoneybun> sounds great
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw for the kde developer meta package do I just write a Desktop file and app-install-data extracts info from it?
<shadeslayer> or does it require something more elaborate
<shadeslayer> I am not entirely sure how the app-install file thingy works
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no clue
<apachelogger> read the source I'd say
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/ttlIUS8.png
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> why can't I into QML
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ahoneybun> did not see you on valorie
<ahoneybun> I put myself on a list of nomines for the new Ubuntu FL LoCo community council
<valorie> great!
<ahoneybun> yep not expecting too much but still
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-12
<cortexA9> hello
<Fa_1> for the broken menu export in firefox, there is an option "ui.use_unity_menubar" wich needs to set to false in kubuntu. just to let you know :)  
<Peace-> Fa_1: ?
<Peace-> Fa_1: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/12/plasma-desktopga2300.png
<Peace-> well with true "it works fine" well ... it need to be clickled 2 times to get the menu 
<Fa_1> it would be nice if it would work "fine". its just luck that it works :P
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-05
<wgrant> sitter: Some operations may return "JSON values", not just "JSON texts".
<wgrant> I don't know of any libraries that don't also parse naked JSON values.
<wgrant> (there are also lots of methods that do that -- an object is only returned where an object would be valuable. Literals are used where it makes sense.
<wgrant> )
<sitter> wgrant: ruby for example will refuse to parse it
<wgrant> sitter: quirks_mode=True
<wgrant> (or maybe use parse_value directly. I've only lightly scanned the code)
<wgrant> Interestingly, ECMA JSON says our use is valid.
<wgrant> "A JSON text is a sequence of tokens formed from Unicode code points that conforms to the JSON value
<sitter> wgrant: since 2013
<wgrant> grammar."
<wgrant> Ah, it changed recently?
<sitter> yup
<wgrant> Because I remember whining about this in like 2007
<wgrant> when the API was first deployed
<wgrant> The restriction in the spec never made sense to me, but it was there.
<sitter> earlier RFCs only allowed actual objects
<sitter> wgrant: yeah, it is a bit weird
<wgrant> Earlier RFCs allowed objects or arrays
<wgrant> But not scalars.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> good morning all
<Riddell> bon any nou
<Riddell> lang may yer lumbs reek
<sitter> お早う
<Sick_Rimmit> Happy New Year everyone...
<Sick_Rimmit> Ooo FOSDEM is coming, very exciting
<Riddell> P2
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: yo, how's the bits you were getting printed going?
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Hi Riddell 
<Riddell> bukai: how goes the new website? anything to see?
<bukai> I have almost completed the site I will link the images to the news now and I used a plugin instead
<bukai> It is a slider so it will always be on the right hand side middle
<bukai> For the footer I put in twitter and G+ widgets
<bukai> Riddell: All that is left now is the seo part , which jose asked me to consult you before moving forward with
<bukai> Riddell: I have compressed the size of the slider at the top but I kept the feature tour as it is . If it affects the loading time of the page I will compress it then
<Riddell> groovy
<bukai> Riddell: Is there any thing else that I must implement?
<Riddell> dunno we'd need to have a look and consider it
<Riddell> hi kubuntu-devel 
<bukai_> Riddell: what do I do about the seo part? Should I add meta tags and connect it to webmaster or just let it be?
<Riddell> ..
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I will be getting all that together this week, I will update you once I have it organised
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: let me know if you need a hand
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: remember time is quite short
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Thanks, will probably start having a few questions later this week, and will give you a nudge
<Riddell> hi joern 
<joern> hi everyone, o/ Riddell
<Riddell> sitter: have you recovered from new year yet?
<sitter> Riddell: pardon?
<Riddell> sitter: ahh good morning :)
<Riddell> sitter: wondering what do with libnm-qt
<sitter> ah, lol, I totally didn't read your question right ^^
<sitter> Riddell: what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> it's become networkmanager-qt in frameworks
<Corodius> g'day everyone o/
<sitter> Riddell: how does that make any difference?
<Riddell> sitter: shall I just make a new empty git archive in debian and git clone the exiting one into it?
<Riddell> hi Corodius 
<Riddell> Corodius, joern: going to become elite kubuntu ninjas?
<Corodius> I'm certainly looking into it :)
<Riddell> you've come to the right place
<joern> Riddell: I'm quite busy with my work for Lubuntu
<sitter> Riddell: I already did that I think
<sitter> or maybe that was some other repo
<sitter> I brought it up at least
<sitter> I didn't do it
<sitter> pft
<Riddell> joern: ooh lubuntu, they're the ones who realised we were right all along about what gui toolkit to use no? :)
<joern> but it is nice to be in this channel - a bit strange, but even as a Lubuntu contributor, I prefer Kubuntu...
<joern> to be honest I am really happy about the switch to Qt
<joern> development with QML is awesome good!
<joern> I'm not sure what to think about SDDM, but we will see
<sitter> Riddell: create new repo on git.debian in frameworks/libnm-qt.. on your machine in the repo do `git remote rename origin oldorigin` to rename your remote then do `git remote add origin debian:frameworks/libnm-qt && git fetch origin` to get your new origin ... then push relevant branches to origin
<sitter> ^ that be why I wasn't too fond of the nesting
<Riddell> the nesting is daft but that downside of using someone else's infrastructure is we don't get much say
<sitter> alternatively you could probably do this serverside somehow, but I have no idea which files would need copying into the new repo to not end up with a broken beast
 * Riddell tries
<joern> is there a workaround for the download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed error?
<joern> I mean in 15.04 Alpha
<Riddell> joern: hmm, using k new stuff?
<joern> what else? :D
 * joern loves really new software
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<Riddell> yofel: I really want to revert your changes in git-buildpackage-ppa they make it not work
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> sgclark!
<Riddell> bon any nou!
<yofel> Riddell: "not work" in what way? For me and sitter they worked fine and I have no issues with it
<yofel> well ok, IIRC there is some error handling missing if build-area doesn't exist, but that's not that big of an issue
<Riddell> yofel: I run it and it breaks https://paste.kde.org/pekjwamud
<sitter> automation and dev-tools need folding into one repo
<sitter> the separation between the two is silly
<sitter> subprocess.call(["uscan", "--download-current-version"])
<sitter> ^ I actually have to tell it to put the tar into build-area
<Riddell> yes
<sitter> or so my zsh history says
<sitter> ehm
<sitter> Riddell: did you revert it?
<Riddell> sitter: revert what?
<sitter> buildpackage
<Riddell> git-buildpackage-ppa yes I may have done that accidently, let me unrevert the revert
<Riddell> sitter: back on the new broken version
<sitter> Riddell: also... one day you really have to explain to me how exactly you manage to make commits that say they do one thing but really they do everything one could possibly do
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdeplasma-addons.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=2ce8e0cc0992db0b13d65d4786c840c43974e8a6
<sitter> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/489
<sitter> there's a pattern here
<sitter> and I don't like
<yofel> well, git handles that better (as long as people don't start using -a)
<yofel> also wrt. uscan... the line should be
<yofel> subprocess.call(["uscan", "--download-current-version", "--destdir=../build-area"])
<Riddell> that kubuntu-automation commit was me failing to specify which file to commit
<sitter> see the anonscm thing :P
<sitter> yofel: doesn't work actually
<yofel> sitter: well, there's an os.mkdir missing to prevent an initial faliure
<yofel> it does work if build-area is actually there
<sitter> ah no, wut
<sitter> yofel: yeah, I did that
<sitter> uscan just doesn't do anything ^^
<yofel> errr, what?
<sitter> reading helps I guess
<sitter> uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching hrefs for version 5.6.0 in watch line
<sitter>   http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/([\d\.]*)/karchive-(.*)\.tar\.xz
<yofel> right
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: did the version you revert to work actually?
<sitter> ah oh, I get it
<Riddell> 14:16 < Riddell> yofel: I run it and it breaks https://paste.kde.org/pekjwamud
<Riddell> sitter: ↑
<sitter> didn't notice the ls
<sitter> Riddell: which script puts the tar there?
<sitter> it should probably put it into build-area/
<yofel> Riddell: well yes, the tars aren't there so nothing is downloaded
<sitter> or we make the build package look for a suitable tar in ../
<sitter> which might be a bit meh
<yofel> http://download.kde.org/stable/frameworks/5.6.0/ -> 404
<Riddell> I just put the tar there myself
<sitter> ah ah ah
<sitter> I get it
<sitter> the old script used no-create-orig
<sitter> which in turn will bypass orig entirely xD
<sitter> Riddell: right, simply put it into build-area and the script should work fine
<Riddell> hmm that does seem to make it happier
<sitter> yofel: I add an mkdirs
<yofel> good, that should help
<Riddell> now who knows the mystery of why launchpad doesn't want to rebuild when missing build-depends stop being missing?
<Riddell> like kauth now http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.6.0_vivid.html
<Riddell> wgrant: who's the soyuz person to ask for that these days?
<sitter> Riddell: that's on a timer I think
<sitter> it doesn't retry immediately
<yofel> finished 23 minutes ago
<yofel> can easily take an hour from what I've seen
<Riddell> I'm pretty sure it just doesn't retry them
<sitter> it did at some point ^^
<Riddell> I've had to run the retry script lots, and the same in the real archive
<sitter> it just takes quite a while until it does
<yofel> check back in an hour
<Riddell> where we don't even have a script :(
<sitter> also do note that this only affects packages being on actual dep-wait state in launchpad
<sitter> if it is not classified as dep-wait it definitely will not retry
<yofel> well, kauth is dep-wait
<sitter> Riddell: feel free to wire it up to KCI and throw away all the manual scripts :P
<Riddell> sitter: I was kindae hoping you'd be doing that
<sitter> first we need stable integration
<sitter> and before that I need to refactor the tooling and give it some test coverage, otherwise madness will ensue when something needs to change
<sitter> brrrr
<soee> this will work with KDE http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/try-new-libreoffice-flat-icon-set.html ?
<Riddell> soee: I'm porting breeze icons (with that flat set as the fallback)
<soee> ah ok 
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<soee> hiho
<_Groo_> soee: can you take a look at https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> i backported sddm-kcm to kf5
<soee> Riddell: ^
<_Groo_> its missing just a few warnings
<_Groo_> mostly copyright based,but it works as intended
<_Groo_> it would be a good idea adding it to 15.04
<_Groo_> very useful to change sddm themes :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<soee> _Groo_: and what we have atm in Vivid isnt kf5 ? kcm_sddm
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> soee: are you sure, i dont see the package in vivid
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi ridell
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you take a look at https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> i backported sddm_kcm to utopic
<_Groo_> its trivial to make it for vivid, should do it this week
<_Groo_> it has some lintian warnings, mostly copyright, but its fully functional
<_Groo_> if you want to give it a spin and you think its a good idea, it should be included in 15.04
<_Groo_> at least i couldnt find itin vivid anywhere
<_Groo_> Riddell: cricket cricket
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> im stuck in a spanish post office
<Riddell> my soul us being eaten
<bukai> Riddell: :) All the best. Btw should I start with the seo part?
<Riddell> this is what its like in a catholic country thry want you to know what purgatory is like
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> but id be happier if i could see the site so far
<bukai___> Riddell: http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/ is the site so far. I will put in the images tonight then it will be done almost
<bukai___> Riddell: please check the fb plugin, Should I keep it that way?
<apk> hi
<bukai> Riddell: Any suggestions?
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> I got out of the spanish post office!
<Riddell> I must have moved to heaven
<Riddell> purgatory is really bad
<Riddell> bukai: hmm the repeating picture behind "Kubuntu is an operating system..." looks bad on a full screen
<Riddell> what happened to it being a nice large picture?
<Riddell> bukai: I think I'd prefer facebook to be at the bottom the same as g+ and twitter, why isn't it?
<bukai> Riddell: The widget that i created in the footer was not looking nice
<bukai> but there is still a fb button on the geader
<bukai> Riddell: I reduced the size as I thought an HD picture wight take time to load , If you want me replace with the HQ one I can do it
<Riddell> yeah full size is better
<_Groo_> Riddell: have you seen what i said above? about sddm_kcm?
<Riddell> oh hi _Groo_ 
<Riddell> _Groo_: I'm going to release sddm-kcm with plasma 5.2 beta later this week so your packaging should be good for that
<bukai_> Riddell: Apart from that are you satisfied? Or should I work on something else?
<_Groo_> Riddell: what do you want me to do? 
<Riddell> _Groo_: sit and look pretty until plasma 5.2 needs packaged then package all of plasma :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: i can do that
<Riddell> _Groo_: or wait until someone else packages plasma 5.2 and uses your packaging and sit back with a warm feeling of your work well used
<Riddell> great, I hope you have thursday evening free :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: i need to find a copyright file for sddm_kcm, lintian is yelling at me because of that
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill prolly will have the afternoon, depends on the gmt
<Riddell> _Groo_: ah hah here's the stuff in debian git http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm-kcm.git/
<_Groo_> Riddell: k, just added it, gonna send it to my peppa ppa in a minute
<_Groo_> done, building now
<bukai_> Riddell: Apart from that are you satisfied? Or should I work on something else?
<_Groo_> Riddell: uploaded vivid build too
<_Groo_> aparently today dput is sending some files to the spanish post office
<_Groo_> they disappear in the lp limbo
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: ping
 * Riddell out
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: see PM
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<wgrant> Riddell: Depwaits are retried every hour, but we don't detect when virtual packages become satisfiable.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-06
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer_> hey ho
<sitter> お早う
<shadeslayer_> you're really learning japenese? :P
<shadeslayer_> Instead of Spanish
<sitter> いいえ
<sitter> although I will say that spanish appears too useful
<sitter> can't have me doing useful things now can I
<shadeslayer_> TT
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<valorie> define useful
<valorie> also happy new year, everyone
<shadeslayer_> Feliz Año :D
<shadeslayer_> valorie: well, spanish has ~2.5 times the number of native speakers than Hindi
<sitter> valorie: something one could use more than in the fancy situation one actually meets someone else who speaks japanese
<valorie> I spent new year's with Albert this year
<sitter> yah spanish is massive
<shadeslayer_> so with English + Hindi + English
<valorie> he's a native Catalan speaker though
<shadeslayer_> I'll be able to speak to a vast majority of people
<valorie> only learned spanish in school
<valorie> yes, I wish I had spanish
<valorie> about 1/4 of the US speaks it as a first or second language
<shadeslayer_> Well, I'm sure I can manage with English in the US :P
<valorie> in spite of all the anti-immigrant sentiment around these days
<sitter> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer_> sitter: FWIW bank holiday in Spain, he might not be coming in
<sitter> shadeslayer_: that's brave of you to say
<shadeslayer_> sitter: hah :D
<sitter> shadeslayer_: same here, he's holding kci hostage though
<valorie> lots of Japanese around Puget Sound, but not a lot of native speakers any more
<shadeslayer_> sitter: oh, 3 kings parade day ? :D
<sitter> yep
<sitter> well
<shadeslayer_> They shoot candy out of canons today
<sitter> 3 bottles of rum parade
<shadeslayer_> heh
<sitter> it's an austria thing
<shadeslayer_> right
<sitter> lol
<sitter> in austria it's really just a drinking day
<valorie> this is really the day for presents, 
<shadeslayer_> so ... every holiday
<sitter> there's no particular celebration associated with it or anything
<valorie> but they're all given
<shadeslayer_> valorie: heh :D
<sitter> true
<valorie> gold, frankincense and mryhh and all that jazz
<sitter> the good stuff
 * sitter broke releaseme
<sitter> shadeslayer_: I think you should adopt releaseme as a pet project, it suffers greatly from the fact that I wrote most of the code when I started out with ruby -.-
<shadeslayer_> so basically, it'll be in the same state as it has been?
<shadeslayer_> since I've just started out with ruby
<sitter> no, because now I am around to write tests ^^
<shadeslayer_> :D
<sitter> there's a bad design flaw somewhere though
<sitter> tarme contains logic it should't
<sitter> needs a factory somewhere ^^
<shadeslayer_> gah, shit's failing
<shadeslayer_> ahh
<sitter> what u do?
<shadeslayer_> sitter: ecm was outdated
<shadeslayer_> well
<sitter> where? in staging?
<sitter> eh, ninjas
<shadeslayer_> what no, I'm talking about dci
<sitter> lol
<sitter> context!
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> 00:10:28.999 dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: extra-cmake-modules (>= 1.6.0)
<sitter> fun
<sitter> tell me if everything builds then I'll send an angry mail to Riddell about holding kci hostage for no good reason :P
<shadeslayer_> I have 37 failing jobs, retrying is going to take all day probably :/
<shadeslayer_> sitter: why is KCI hostage?
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/
<sitter> nu job
<sitter> see backlog from #kubuntu-ci yesterday
<shadeslayer_> ah neato
<shadeslayer_> sitter: why can't you just kill the job? :P
<sitter> shadeslayer_: Riddell is responsible
<shadeslayer_> I see
<shadeslayer_> still seems a bit silly 
<shadeslayer_> when you can just kill it yourself
<sitter> shadeslayer_: the point is that I don't know if it can be killed
<sitter> so by killing it I can turn all of kci red
<sitter> so yeah, not gonna do it
<shadeslayer_> mmmh
<soee> in KDE is it possible to have widnow buttons and the menu in one line (window decoration) ? 
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> I usually nuke the menu in most of the apps I use anyway
<shadeslayer_> don't need them menus
<soee> true, but how eos doing it in some apps is just cool
<Riddell> sitter: hola, what's up?
<sitter> Riddell: kci still paused
<sitter> is that intentional?
<shadeslayer_> sitter: Riddell dh_install: usr/share/man/man1/preparetips5.1 exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<shadeslayer_> from kconfigwidgets
<sitter> and if so can we get that fixed?
<sitter> shadeslayer_: manpages are mangled to .gz which makes not-installed fail
<Riddell> sitter: I didn't touch it!
<sitter> could also be CI refusing to install though
<sitter> Riddell: exactly
<sitter> you are supposed to unpause it
<Riddell> I didn't pause it!
<sitter> you are the one doing initial upload though
<shadeslayer_> mind putting that in not installed?
<sitter> no one but you will know when it is good to unpause
<sitter> shadeslayer_: I am not doing packaging today
<sitter> besides
<shadeslayer_> okay
<sitter> not-installed should be fixed
<sitter> alas, my shell parser failed and I did not understand a word of what the code said
<sitter> it looks very hard to do without fixing the code to not be shit though
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> I possibly need to implement file locking
<sitter> it's basically a long line of pipe
<shadeslayer_> sitter: are file writes atomic in ruby?
<sitter> shadeslayer_: what is an atomic file write?
<shadeslayer_> sitter: if 2 writers open a file, they make sure they don't interfere with each other?
<sitter> no, maybe, that's a platform thing really
<sitter> so ultimatley it will probably depend on the file system
<shadeslayer_> ah well, better to just flock it then
<sitter> I think(tm) on linux if you open a file writable you are blocked until no one else has it open writable
<sitter> might be that this is only on a per-process  level
<sitter> been a while since I looked at posix specs xD
<Riddell> sitter: so shall I kill the job at http://kci.pangea.pub/view/mgmt/job/mgmt_pause_integration/ ?
<sitter> Riddell: if you are done, yes
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: sitter does kpackage build on your CI?
<shadeslayer_> apparently git doesn't contain the man page?
<Riddell> or translations
<Riddell> thus the red http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.6.0_vivid.html
<shadeslayer_> well, it contains the man page clearly
<shadeslayer_> usr/share/man/man1/kpackagetool
<shadeslayer_> sitter: ^^ thoughts? kpackage git doesn't apparently install the man page 0.o
<Riddell> sitter: ping?
<sitter> shadeslayer_: changed
<sitter> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> sitter: just pinging about ci builds which you say will happen now magically
<Riddell> sitter: has unstable-daily moved from vivid to utopic?
<sitter> unstable-daily always was utopic
<sitter> we are not snapshotting vivid
<Riddell> where do the vivid packages come from?
<shadeslayer_> sitter: changed what?
<sitter> it changed
<sitter> Riddell: for what where when context?
<Riddell> sitter: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages has vivid and utopic packages, where do the vivid ones come from if not through ustable-daily?
<shadeslayer_> sitter: context?
<sitter> shadeslayer_: manpage path changed
<sitter> what is this? harald explains the meaning to life and everything?
<sitter> Riddell: unstable -promotes> unstable-daily -promotes> unstable-weekly
<sitter> Riddell: do you have time to do a bit of a plasma relasma release test run?
<shadeslayer_> sitter: don't see the change on projects.kde.org or git.debian.org
<sitter> I have a major refactoring to the project xml resolver that previously wasn't test covered so I cannot be sure it won't break something
<Riddell> sitter: changes to releaseme?
<Riddell> I hope it makes svn checkout faster? cos that would be the best
<Riddell> or that it puts the tars into a different directory than the releaeme script, that would be the best too
<sitter> nope, makes frameworks releasing work
<sitter> Riddell: the tar one is easy though, simply run it from a different directory? :P
<Riddell> oh really?
<Riddell> anyway sure how can I test it?
<sitter> Riddell: simply run your scripty and check that everything looks semi-correct
<sitter> most importantly that you get all tars you want
<shadeslayer_> sitter: kio is broken 
<shadeslayer_> http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/kio_binary_unstable/9/console
<sitter> *shrug*
<Riddell> missing a private symbol, I can fix that https://launchpadlibrarian.net/194151149/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.kio_5.6.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer_> cool 
<shadeslayer_> it's weird that c++filt can't actually filter that symbol
<soee> where can i check QT 5.4 status for ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark, what are you up to this Epiphany?
<sgclark> working on my sok project, how is it going here?
<Riddell> what's the timetable for sok?
<Riddell> ah yes to Jan 31, 2015
<sgclark> right
<Riddell> and I'm just working out what should go into Plasma 5.2
<sgclark> nice :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell sgclark , any timeline for plasma 5 alpha2 ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: jan 22 for vivid alpha 2 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> Riddell, does that include improvements for the plasma 5 desktop ?
<Riddell> um, I guess so, it's 1 month better
<Riddell> will probably have plasma 5.2 beta in it
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , good news then , thanks
<Riddell> yofel: git-buildpackage-ppa continues to disappoint me, not only can it not find the .orig in .. it can't find it in apt-get source either
<Riddell> oh come back bzr-buildpackage all is forgiven!
<sitter> oh the whining
<sitter> it's like 5 lines of code that need writing
<shadeslayer> whats wrong
<Riddell> my epiphany is being ruined by having to manually move .orig files
<Riddell> where are the magic kings now?
<shadeslayer> it's not like you actually observe epiphany
<shadeslayer> being a quaker and all
<Riddell> says the heathen who didn't even come and watch the parade dance into town!
<shadeslayer> I was sick! And I watched it last year!
<shadeslayer> it was alright, candy being shot out of cannons was the best part
<Riddell> the number of adults with buckets to collect the sweeties was weird
<Riddell> children I expect but adults?
<shadeslayer> not really, I regret not taking one last year
<shadeslayer> but that was because I had no clue they were going to do that
<yofel> Riddell: the .. thing isn't hard to fix, apt-get was a bzr feature really
<shadeslayer> this year I was sick
<Riddell> there's plenty sweeties in the office
<Riddell> nim got loads for christmas
<shadeslayer> mmmmm
<Riddell> oh d_ed I think there's an irn bru in the fridge for you as a christmas present from last year
<jose> cookies?
<shadeslayer> COOKIES!
<Riddell> no cookies but there is some shortbread
<shadeslayer> nom nom nom
<Riddell> which is even better and comes wrapped in tartan
<jose> oh man, I just remembered the freshly-baked danish bread at UDS-R
<jose> it was so awesome
<d_ed> you gave me one before I left
<d_ed> it was just you, me and Aleix
<Riddell> hmm I wonder who's it was then
<Riddell> oh well, spare one for tomorrow
<rberg-> a/part
<rberg-> doh
<soee> ;o
<Riddell> aww, come back rberg
 * Riddell uploads kf5 5.6 to vivid
<soee> :O
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-07
<valorie> oh nothing better than scottish shortbread and coffee
<valorie> I've got the coffee, now where is that shortbread?
<shadeslayer> valorie: oh btw I'm going on a Shadow of the wind tour 
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://www.getyourguide.com/barcelona-l45/the-shadow-of-the-wind-literary-tour-t2249/
<valorie> that sounds amazing
<valorie> I'm there with you in spirit
<shadeslayer> I'll take your book along :3
<valorie> has anyone else in the office read it?
<valorie> and did you get the sequel
<shadeslayer> Riddell & Nim are reading it
<shadeslayer> idk how far along they are
<shadeslayer> I actually want to read the spanish version once I'm done with my course
<shadeslayer> Haven't read the sequel no
<shadeslayer> Trying to finish GoT xD
 * valorie runs off to dinner
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: random question aren't most if not all frameworks' -bin packages multiarch foreign?
<apachelogger> because right now they are multiarch notatalldefined which seems silly..... whereas with foreign I think they could actually be promoted to dependency of the libraries reducing the failure scope there
<apachelogger> ah no they couldn't because of circular nonesense
<valorie> oooos, apachelogger reappears in a puff of smoke
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: im fine, back to normal work after 3 weeks break more or less ;) you ?
<lordievader> Doing good, poking at my backup.
<soee> :)
<soee> tomorrow Plasma 5.2 beta tag, hope we get is soon in Vivid
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: so, I'm here
<kranzer> Riddell: .orig is created. let's go!
<Riddell> allee: kranzer is updating digikam ↑
<bukai> Riddell: My work on the site is complete. I have only have to redo all the images given by the code-in guy as none were of the appropiate size
<bukai> rihttp://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/
<bukai> Riddell: * http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/
<bukai> please let me know If any changes are to be made
<bukai> Riddell: I have also changed the pictures on the top as you pointed out the last day
<kranzer> Riddell: one questoon
<kranzer> dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff/ --reject-file=- < digikam-4.6.0.orig._Qvod0/debian/patches/kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff gave error exit status 1 dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b digikam-4.6.0 gave error exit status 2
<kranzer> Riddell: what does it mean?
<Riddell> bukai: ooh cool
<Riddell> bukai: I'm sure there's lots of little bits that need changes but a nice milestone
<Riddell> kranzer: I guess the patch needs updated
<kranzer> Riddell: I changed format to 1.0, all works, but I uninstalled Qt
<kranzer> Riddell: this throughs me errors
<bukai> Riddell: Yes all I will work on all the small details
<Riddell> bukai: but also it'll need the web server optimised to cope with the load
<Riddell> kranzer: don't change the format to 1.0
<Riddell> fix the patch
<kranzer> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> look at the patch and look at the file it's patching to see what needs changed
<bukai> Riddell: you once asked me to contact someone in this regard can you please tell me his name again
<Riddell> apply the patch with   quilt push -f
<Riddell> edit the file it's patching to have the correct change
<Riddell> update the patch with  quilt refresh
<kranzer> Riddell: here is the error list
<Riddell> bukai: bcooksley is the man with ideas on how to do that
<kranzer> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pufqgsqx5
<bukai> Riddell: thanks 
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> kranzer: install qt4-default
<_Groo_> Riddell: dont know if already reported but, when upgrading from kubuntu-ci:
<_Groo_> Unpacking libkf5globalaccel-data (5.6.0+git20150107.0827+14.10-0ubuntu0) over (5.6.0+git20150105.1229+14.10-0ubuntu0) ...
<_Groo_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5globalaccel-data_5.6.0+git20150107.0827+14.10-0ubuntu0_all.deb (--unpack):
<_Groo_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.kde.kglobalaccel.service', which is also in package plasma-workspace 4:5.1.2+git20150104.2211+14.10-0ubuntu0
<_Groo_> dont know if thats an issue for our users, since most are going to use vivid
<_Groo_> but its broken in kubuntu-ci
<soee> _Groo_: packages from kubuntu-ci arent by default available in Vivid
<soee> only iof you are using ppa 
<_Groo_> soee: i mean as a base for vivid
<_Groo_> soee: anyway thats the error
<kranzer> Riddell: where is that patch?
<kranzer> Riddell: the new one?
<Riddell> debian/patches
<Riddell> bukai: first comment is why no logo at the top?
<Riddell> http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/%5Cwordpress%5Cwp-content%5Cthemes%5Chtml5blank-stable%5Cimg/logo.png  is missing
<Riddell> wow it's wanting to use backslashes
<Riddell> no wonder it's missing
<Riddell> bukai: second comment is it doesn't look great on a wide screen monitor, it doesn't stretch over the whole screen
<sitter> Oo
<bukai> how wide is the screen?
<sitter> if anything it stretches too wide here
<sitter> http://i.imgur.com/rQXMvIr.jpg
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do?
<Riddell> bukai: I have 1920x1080
<sitter> Riddell: see screenshot
<sitter> that's 1920x1080x2
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.org.png
<sitter> I blame firefox
<Riddell> mm
<sitter> there is something astray with the css though
<sitter> which might ultimately be why its broken in firefox
<sitter> not how there is always a vertical scroll bar
<Riddell> yep broken in firefox
<sitter> s/not/note
<Riddell> that top slider is showing as one on top of the other
<Riddell> oh he left
<Riddell> yep broken in firefox
<Riddell> that top slider is showing as one on top of the other
<bukai> in firefox?
<bukai> Riddell: Can you please repeat the previous points ? I dot disconnected 
<Riddell> 11:13 < Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.org.png
<Riddell> 11:13 < sitter> I blame firefox
<Riddell> 11:14 < sitter> there is something astray with the css though
<Riddell> 11:14 < sitter> which might ultimately be why its broken in firefox
<Riddell> 11:14 < sitter> not how there is always a vertical scroll bar
<sitter> also
<sitter> <sitter> if anything it stretches too wide here
<sitter> <sitter> http://i.imgur.com/rQXMvIr.jpg
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<bukai> Riddell: So what i need to take care for now is 1. firefox problem 2. wide screen compatibility. Anything else?
<bukai> sitter: That is for wide screen?
<sitter> bukai: super wide 1920x1080x2 ... it highlights that the banner image and possibly the entire theme should not scale beyond a certain width
<sitter> there can never be an image wide enough
<bukai> sitter: So how do I resolve this?
<sitter> the banner image and possibly the entire theme should not scale beyond a certain width
<Riddell> 11:06 < Riddell> bukai: first comment is why no logo at the top?
<Riddell> 11:06 < Riddell> http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/%5Cwordpress%5Cwp-content%5Cthemes%5Chtml5blank-stable%5Cimg/logo.png  is missing
<Riddell> 11:06 < Riddell> wow it's wanting to use backslashes
<bukai> Riddell: that is taken care of
<bukai> sitter: what must be the max width?
<Riddell> bukai: feature tour doesn't work on firefox either
<bukai> Riddell: firefox is conspiring against me :( , I will check my css at once
<Riddell> bukai: and for bonus points check with rekonq
<bukai> Riddell: but I thing in firefox the jquery is not being loaded because the slider works because of jquery
<bukai> Riddell: ok
<bukai> *think
<bukai> Riddell: it is working fine for konqueror
<Riddell> super bonus points
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: did you ever call a membership meeting?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ah not yet, 
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I was just thinking about that ealier when I saw an Ubuntu post about community funding
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I must get on that and organise it, perhaps I can get something scheduled for later next week
<Riddell> doodle.com is your friend
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Booked my Eurostar tickets last, night and am getting everything organised for FOSDEM this week in the evenings :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Rather exciting,
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> do you know what posters you'll get printed?
<kranzer> Riddell: can you help me with that patches?
<Riddell> kranzer: what's up?
<kranzer> dpkg-source: info: if patch 'kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff' is correctly applied by quilt, use 'quilt refresh' to update it dpkg-source: error: LC_ALL=C patch -t -F 0 -N -p1 -u -V never -g0 -E -b -B .pc/kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff/ --reject-file=- < dig
<kranzer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> kranzer: pastebin  quilt push
<kranzer> Riddell: File series fully applied, ends at patch patches/upstream_bug338037.diff
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i've been told to ping you about sflphone since you're the last one that touched it in ubuntu and ubuntu is behind debian versioning
<Riddell> kranzer: did you update the kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff patch?
<kranzer> Riddell: could you tell me how to do that?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: ah yes I removed nepomuk, ok I'll look if that's a sync or a merge
<Riddell> kranzer: pastebin   quilt pop -a; quilt push -a
<kranzer> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/prcfplc9a
<Riddell> well that looks broken
<Riddell> kranzer: what's your launchpad account? I'll start an ec2
<kranzer> Riddell: 
<kranzer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~danikpastushchak90
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Yes I going to try for some Plasma5 ones as per your specification, see I can get them A3 or A2 so they'll be big and proud behind the stand
<Riddell> A2 would be good
<Riddell> the cheap cloth ones houseofflags make are good in my experience
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK, I will try for A2, ah OK, I was going to get them on Gloss Paper..
<Riddell> well that works too
<Riddell> although then you have to work out how to fold them
<Riddell> whatever is easiest and can work within the timeframe
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do
<kranzer> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> kranzer: oh you don't have an ssh key on launchpad?
<kranzer> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> kranzer: if you put one there I can give you access to the ec2 and I can see what you're working o n
<kranzer> щл
<kranzer> Riddell: ok
<kranzer> Riddell: how to do this?
<Riddell> kranzer: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<kranzer> Riddell: you want this? fa:a8:bf:e6:98:93:e6:08:b2:e2:6d:8c:72:6b:02:2e kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name
<Kakadu_> hi all
<Kakadu_> I use ubuntu 14.10 and this ppa: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next/ubuntu utopic main
<Kakadu_> and I can't login into plasma5
<Kakadu_> I load it in separate X session and loading screen stucks (I can tell  more if you are interesting)
<Kakadu_> where can I get help?
<Kakadu_> Also I  heard that there are some problem with Utopic and kubuntu ppa. Is installing Vivid such a good idea?
<soee> Kakadu_: it depneds, do you want to use Plasma 5 for your daily wortk or only test it ?
<Kakadu_> I hope to use daily because I don't like Unity
<Kakadu_> also It worked good some time ago
<Kakadu_> when it was called 'project neon 5'
<Kakadu_> after I updated to Utopic (project neon was cancelled and was not updating anymore) I see only problems
<Kakadu_> some crashes after beginning
<Kakadu_> nad now I can't even login
<Kakadu_> So it will be gald to use it daily
<Kakadu_> or at least get understand what is h appening
<soee> Kakadu_: are you using plasma-next ppa ?
<Kakadu_> yep
<Kakadu_> I have pasted  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic.list above
<soee> Kakadu_: well im ruinnign it here at work and all works pretty well
<soee> Kakadu_: dfine you cant login ? what happens
<Kakadu_> I run 'DISPLAY=:1 startx startkde' in tty
<Kakadu_> and I see loading screeen
<Kakadu_> I _hear_ how some programs were auto started (PSI jabber client)
<soee> but the login manager does not loads for you ?
<Kakadu_> Well, I can't login via lightdm too
<Kakadu_> so I start X manually from tty
<Kakadu_> to have more control
<soee> Kakadu_: why cant login ?
<Kakadu_> (I think that some config files are wrong and should be cleaned but I can't figure why)
<Kakadu_> I see loading screen at 75% and nothing happens
<soee> Kakadu_: did you moved from KDE4 to Plasma5 ?
<Kakadu_> for a long time
<soee> through upgrade ?
<Kakadu_> very likely
<Kakadu_> because there are kde4 packages in 14.10
<Kakadu_> and they are upgraded to KF5 using ppa above
<soee> well i had a lot of problems after such upgrade, i had to fush .config and .kde folders in my home dir
<Kakadu_> removing ~/.kde doesn't help
<Kakadu_> I tryed id
<Kakadu_> and I probably need to remove something from ~/.config
<Kakadu_> but not all ~/.config I suppose?
<Kakadu_> Also I thought that KDE4 stores everything in ~/.kde
<Kakadu_> and KF5 doesn't 
<soee> Kakadu_: i cant tell what exactly causes the problems and if it for sure is related to this 2 dirs
<soee> Kakadu_: try backuping .config and empty it and reboot
<_Groo_> dont forget .cache
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
<allee> Riddell, kranzer: Great.  Thx!  
<Riddell> kranzer: add the key to your page on launchpad https://launchpad.net/~danikpastushchak90
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<kranzer> Riddell: how?
<kranzer> Riddell: how to get it's name
<kranzer> Riddell: ??
<Riddell> kranzer: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<Riddell> "our key pair is stored in ~/.ssh/ as id_rsa.pub (public key) "
<kranzer> Riddell: I have this line fa:a8:bf:e6:98:93:e6:08:b2:e2:6d:8c:72:6b:02:2e kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name
<Riddell> kranzer: copy  ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<Riddell> into the field at https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<kranzer> Riddell: I have only one file there
<kranzer> Riddell: known_hosts.txt
<Riddell> kranzer: then you haven't made a key yet
<Kakadu_> Well, I'm trying to remove some configs and start X than but not success
<Kakadu_> Also I have noticed that while laoding screen is stuck in 75% 'kwin_x11' uses 100% of CPU
<Kakadu_> Can this help me somehow?
<kranzer> Riddell: ssh-keygen -t rsa ??
<Riddell> kranzer: yes that's what the instructions say
<kranzer> Riddell: here https://paste.kde.org/pu8wf406t
<Sergobot> kranzer: When it asks "Enter file in which to save the key" write /home/kranzer/.ssh/id_rsa
<Sergobot> then new key will appear in the ~/.ssh/ folder
<kranzer> Sergobot: it's so by default
<Riddell> kranzer: now put the public key on launchpad
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> kranzer: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-161-179-117.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> run    byobu
<kranzer> key
<Kakadu_> Okay, It seems that loading screen freezes because kwin_x11 it getting stuck. I manages to get backtrace. http://paste.in.ua/10231/#405 Any tips how to debug further?
<Kakadu_> I managed*
<kranzer> Riddell: it needs key
<Riddell> kranzer: I added your ssh key to the authorized_keys
<kranzer> Riddell: it needs password
<kranzer> to the private key
<Riddell> kranzer: well use whatever you set it to
<kranzer> Riddell: let's change
<Riddell> ?
<kranzer> Riddell: I set new key
<Riddell> kranzer: the one on launchpad is the same
<kranzer> Riddell: kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~$ ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-161-179-117.compute-1.amazonaws.com Permission denied (publickey).
<Riddell> shrug, I added the key on launchpad to the authorized keys
<kranzer> Riddell: ???
<Riddell> kranzer: sorry I'm out of time
<kranzer> can you add my key again?
<kranzer> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> kranzer: added
<kranzer> Riddell: permission denied again
<Riddell> kranzer: try now
<sitter> Riddell: what do we do with telepathy-qt5? api adding patches from canonical fail to apply and I cannot be bothered to fix that and apparently no one on the ubuntu-devel list cares either
<Riddell> sitter: drop them?
<sitter> Riddell: they are api additions, dropping them would mean ABI break
<kranzer> Riddell: Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey).
<Riddell> kranzer: best learn how to use ssh then, try sshing into localhost
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do?
<Riddell> kranzer: best learn how to use ssh then, try sshing into localhost
<kranzer> Riddell: what localhost?
<Riddell> kranzer: sorry I'm out of time
<sitter> I think you really should use -vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv for debugging rather than trial and error around it :P
<kranzer> Riddell: the task is still not approved(
<Riddell> sitter: what's the telepathy-qt5 update needed for? is there a telepathy-kde with kf5 released yet?
<sitter> Riddell: no but apparently it is ~finished so it might just get into vivid and we have 0 means to CI right now thanks to canonical blocking the show
<sitter> on a related note, packagekit foo in plasma-desktop is blocked by a similar issue where upgrading packagekit* would break ubuntu's packagekit python reimplementation ontop of aptdaemon -.-
<sitter> oh
<sitter> d_ed: did you by any chance look at the telepathy-qt patchery from canonical I showed you a while ago?
<kranzer> Riddell: can you just tell me what to do with that patches?
<Riddell> kranzer:   the patch needs updated so it applies to the current source
<Riddell> kranzer: start with a fresh source and debian/ dir
<Riddell> quilt push
<Riddell> when there's a problem it won't apply
<Riddell> quilt push -f  will force it to apply
<Riddell> then you need to edit the file it didn't manage to patch
<Riddell> and   quilt refresh  to update the patch
<Riddell> d_ed is busy talking to apol
<sitter> pft
<kranzer> Riddell: fresh source?
<Riddell> kranzer: yes start with the tar again, I've no idea what start your code is currently in
<kranzer> Riddell: do versions written in diff matter?
<kranzer> Riddell: do "quilt push" in /debian? 
<Riddell> oh you probably also need to  export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<Riddell> run  quilt push  in top code directory
<sitter> Riddell: btw I made git ppa buildpackage supposedly work for what you were whining about
<sitter> alas, I am not sure because we have no autotests
<Riddell> yay!
<Kakadu> Well, I managed to get when my plasma5 loading freezes.  http://paste.in.ua/10232/ Any ideas what is wrong there (except akonadi) ?
<sitter> #plasma might
<_Groo_> try disabling the compositor at startup
<_Groo_> and change the render to egl instead of glx
<kranzer> Riddell: when will you have time?
<Riddell> sitter: d_ed says the patches which don't apply are the ones which aren't needed
<Riddell> cos he applied better fixes already
<Riddell> and the rest should still apply
<Riddell> kranzer: if you work out ssh I can set up an ec2 again
<Kakadu> _Groo_: Oh, egl have fixed the problem
<Kakadu> Well, it loads at least
<kranzer> Riddell: g2g, bye!
<Kakadu> Where should I report that?
<_Groo_> glx is broken with intel drivers for some weeks now
<_Groo_> bugs.kde.org
<_Groo_> kwin
<Riddell> tsdgeos: sflphone uploaded
<tsdgeos> Riddell: tx
<bukai> Riddell: the firefox problem is not a css problem it's a jquery problem as guessed. 
<soee> can someone take a look @ #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> soee: check they have kubuntu-desktop installed
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi Riddell 
<_Groo_> Riddell: did you add my sddm_kcm package to 5.2 beta?
<sitter> Riddell: did you add sddmkcm to ci? :P
<Riddell> _Groo_: 5.2 beta is tagged tomorrow
<Riddell> sitter: likewise
<_Groo_> sddm_kcm follows the kf5 releases? although its part of kde i believe they follow a different time schedule
<Riddell> sitter: did you add networkmanager-qt and kpackage to ci?
<_Groo_> lol
<Riddell> _Groo_: kf5 and plasma are different schedules.  plasma is tomorrow.  sddm_kcm is plasma
<_Groo_> ah ok
<_Groo_> my bad
<_Groo_> being as annoying as i am, is there any ppa for 14.12 ports to utopic?
<Riddell> _Groo_: nope, I'm on kf5 ports to utopic now http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/utopic/build_status_5.6.0_utopic.html
<Riddell> plasma and apps backports are TODO
<_Groo_> k, tks
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<Kakadu> _Groo_: thanks for your advice again. I have fill a bug. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342582 
<ubottu> KDE bug 342582 in general "Intel hd 4600 + OpenGL + kwin = can't load" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Kakadu> If I need to add more information say it, please
 * Kakadu is not sure which logs should be added
<_Groo_> Kakadu: you can try and usemy experimental graphics ppa that has latest radeon,intel,llvm,mesa,libdrm,etc etc
<_Groo_> Kakadu: but i think its still broken
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/+packages
<_Groo_> also there is a ugly workaround that sometimes works for me
<Riddell> Pali: what else should I copy over to backports from your ppa?
<_Groo_> whemn you are stuck at the loading screen, jump to another tty , wait a few seconds and jump back to the loading screen
<_Groo_> loading screen should now resume
<_Groo_> i believe its a bug in the way kwin uses BOs and the intel driver swaps the bos
<Kakadu> I have jumped many times and it did not help me
<_Groo_> yeah, it was flimsy at best
<Pali> Riddell: I have not looked yet what you copied, but basically all packages (which builds did not fail)
<Pali> it is possible to view package list "diff" between two PPA?
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: I am really confused. check http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/sok/ on firefox, its working fine 
<bukai> so there is no problem with my code ie css or jquery
<bukai> but on integrating with wordpress the error occurs
<bukai> Any Idea as to where to start looking
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> mm not really
<Riddell> who knows about wordpress? ovidiu-florin? soee?
<sitter> http://www.cs.kent.edu/~jmaletic/papers/ICPC2010-CamelCaseUnderScoreClouds.pdf :'<
<Riddell> ?
<sitter> CamelCaseLessReadableApparently
<Riddell> ah I see, I don't think I have much of an opinion other than I trust Qt style and they do camel case
<soee> hiho
<soee> packages are a bnit messedup in vivid ?
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9689001/
<shadeslayer> soee: Riddell's gone
<shadeslayer> and hmm
<shadeslayer> soee: what happens with dist-upgrade
<soee> gone ? :D
<shadeslayer> gone home for the day
<soee> shadeslayer: same with dist-upgrade
<soee> maybe ill wait with updates till its fixed
<shadeslayer> I guess
<kranzer> Riddell: task isn't still approved 
<kranzer> ?
<BluesKaj> whoa, we have a large removal of essential packages if dist-upgrade is used ..suppose this is what the discussion was about earlier today
<BluesKaj> on 15.04
<soee> BluesKaj: this [19:36] <soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9689001/ ?
<BluesKaj> soee, like I said there are lot of packages/apps being removed, but not reinstalled
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<soee> kranzer: hes gone home
<kranzer> soee: where was he?
<soee> when ?
<kranzer> soee: before he went home
<soee> @ office i think
<kranzer> soee: clear
<kranzer> soee: maybe you can help me?
<soee> kubotu: im not familiar with packaging, shadeslayer maybe ?
<kranzer> soee: okay :(
<shadeslayer> whats up?
<soee> kranzer: ^
<kranzer> shadeslayer: can you help me?
<shadeslayer> whats the question?!
<kranzer> shadeslayer: I dk what to do with patches
<shadeslayer> uh, whats the issue with the patch for starters?
<shadeslayer> and I have no clue what you're doing, so you'll have to catch me up
<shadeslayer> I only have 15 minutes though
<kranzer> kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~/digicam/digikam-4.6.0/debian$ quilt -f push File series fully applied, ends at patch patches/upstream_bug338037.diff kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~/digicam/digikam-4.6.0/debian$ quilt refresh Nothing in patch patches/upstream_bug338037.diff
<shadeslayer> why are you running quilt refresh when quilt push worked?
<kranzer> shadeslayer: Riddell told
<kranzer> shadeslayer: last patch cleans
<shadeslayer> you're not making much sense
<kranzer> shadeslayer: see this https://paste.kde.org/p1jvmux5w
<shadeslayer> quilt push -f kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff
<shadeslayer> quilt refresh
<shadeslayer> quilt pop -a
<shadeslayer> make sure kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff isn't busted
<shadeslayer> and then proceed
<kranzer> shadeslayer: quilt refresh Nothing in patch patches/upstream_bug338037.diff
<kranzer> shadeslayer: what does it want from upstream_***.diff?
<shadeslayer> idk, I'm tired, lets continue tomorrow
<kranzer> shadeslayer: https://paste.kde.org/pnetopsng
<kranzer> shadeslayer: okay, thanks
<shadeslayer> your patches are fscked
<shadeslayer> you'll have to check if the upstream_* patch has been shipped in this release
<shadeslayer> if it has, then you can drop it
<shadeslayer> others have to be kept around, so you might have to rewrite them from scratch if the code has changed alot
<shadeslayer> night
<kranzer> shadeslayer: bye
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-08
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola
<soee> hiho Riddell
<soee> got my message form yesterday ?
<Riddell> soee: you had problems during an update?
<soee> Riddell: a lot of packages where marked to be removed etc.
<Riddell> soee: what were you updating?
<soee> Riddell: just did apt update on Vivid
<soee> that all 
<soee> so some packages in archive are a bit broken i think
<soee> shadeslayer: ^ you remember this right?
<Riddell> ah maybe they were/are incomplete for frameworks updates
<Riddell> that's what was going through yesterday
<Riddell> and still a couple to go
<soee> ok, good to know :)
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: can you help me now?
<Riddell> where did you get to?
<kranzer> where we were yesterday
<kranzer> Riddell: don't know what to do with that patches
<Riddell> have you looked at the patch to see what it does?
<kranzer> yes
<Riddell> have you looked at the code it patches to see what needs to be done now?
<kranzer> Riddell: yes, but it is as patch needs
<Riddell> no the layout of the CMakeLists.txt file has changed
<Riddell> do you have a fresh digikam tar with debian/ directory ?
<kranzer> Riddell: let's do it again(
<Riddell> sitter: what does お早う mean? I hope it's not something rude
<sitter> Riddell: ohayo
<sitter> casual good morning
<valorie> https://translate.google.com/#auto/en/%E3%81%8A%E6%97%A9%E3%81%86
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, done fresh debian folder
<Riddell> kranzer: pastebin  quilt push
<kranzer> Riddell: what do I have to change in diffs?
<kranzer> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pr9ichfrw
<Riddell> well that looks broken
<kranzer> Riddell: maybe chane versions?
<kranzer> Riddell: in diffs?
<Riddell> kranzer: pastebin  echo $QUILT_PATCHES; ls; ls extra/kipi-plugins/sendimages/
<kranzer> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pjkd5lssw
<Riddell> kranzer: export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<kranzer> Riddell: done :)
<Riddell> kranzer: quilt push  any different?
<kranzer> File series fully applied, ends at patch debian/patches/upstream_bug338037.diff                                                                                                                                                              
<kranzer> Riddell: what's now?
<Riddell> sod it I'll set up another ec2
<kranzer> Riddell: ??
<kranzer> Riddell: sod it?
<kranzer> Riddell: kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~/digicam/digikam-4.6.0$ quilt refresh Nothing in patch debian/patches/upstream_bug338037.diff  
<Riddell> kranzer: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> password is foobar
<Riddell> scp your .orig and debian/ directory into mnt/
<kranzer> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> kranzer: scp
<Riddell> from your computer
<Riddell> to the ec2 server
<kranzer> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> scp file ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com:
<Riddell> type password
<Riddell> it copies
<yofel> kranzer: do that on your pc, not on ec2
<kranzer> ahhh
<yofel> cp is always "cp SOURCE TARGET"
<kranzer> Riddell: https://paste.kde.org/pp0d9yfda
<yofel> kranzer: how do you copy folders with cp again?
<kranzer> yofel:  scp /home/kranzer/digicam/digikam-4.6.0/debian ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com: 
<yofel> right, but what option do you need to pass to cp to recursively copy folders?
<yofel> scp works the same as cp there
<kranzer> yofel: kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~$ cp /home/kranzer/digicam/digikam-4.6.0/debian ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com/mnt:  cp: omitting directory ‘/home/kranzer/digicam/digikam-4.6.0/debian’
<yofel> ...
<yofel> I said *recursively*, which means you need to pass -r for it to do that...
<yofel> (see manpage)
<kranzer> yofel: kranzer@kranzer-System-Product-Name:~$ cp -r /home/kranzer/digicam/digikam-4.6.0/debian ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com/mnt:  cp: cannot create directory ‘ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com/mnt:’: No such file or directory
<yofel> manpages are a very useful thing if you're stuck
<yofel> kranzer: well, you'll need scp
<kranzer> yofel: the same
<yofel> what does it say?
<kranzer> cp: cannot create directory ‘ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com/mnt:’: No such file or directory
<kranzer> yofel: ^
<yofel> ah, wrong target definition
<yofel> use ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com:/mnt/
<kranzer> yofel: thanks
<Riddell> no slash    ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/
<yofel> ah oops
<kranzer> yofel: Riddell: works
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do now?
<Riddell> kranzer: scp the .orig
<yofel> you'll also want to copy the digikam orig file
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> uh huh, now extract the tar and put the debian/ into it and apply the patches
<kranzer> Riddell: tar -zxvf>
<kranzer> ?
<Riddell> tar xf should be fine
<kranzer> Riddell: how to send debian there?
<Riddell> https://www.google.es/search?q=move+files+in+linux
<Riddell> I'm sure google knows
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<yofel> kranzer: now apply the patches the way you did before
<yofel> QUILT_PATCHES
<kranzer> yofel: ?
<yofel> see the channel log, what did you do with QUILT_PATCHES earlier?
<yofel> right
<kranzer> yofel: do you have the access to ssh?
<yofel> I'm watching
<Riddell> from the top digikam directory
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: ping Hi Scarlet r u around
<kranzer> yofel: Riddell: now?
<yofel> kranzer: that applied one patch, now go on
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: it'll be too early for her, she might be up in a couple of hours
<yofel> kranzer: until you get to the patch that was failing
<kranzer> yofel: again quilt push?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: OK, that's cool, I will give her a shout later, thanks
<yofel> kranzer: yes
<kranzer> yofel: fails
<yofel> right, now you'll need to update it
<kranzer> yofel: how?
<yofel> kranzer: start by looking at the file that it failed on
<kranzer> yofel: CMakeLists.txt?
<yofel> yes, also note that it told you the line in which it failed
<kranzer> yofel: okay)
<kranzer> yofel: how can I see lines?
<yofel> in nano? no idea, google might help
<kranzer> yofel: maybe I'll do it in local
<yofel> you might also want to acutally read the patch itself
<kranzer> then I will push
<yofel> kranzer: also important: you're looking at the wrong CMakeLists.txt file
<kranzer> yofel: core/CMakeLists.txt 
<yofel> right, you're looking at CMakeLists.txt, not core/CMakeLists.txt
<kranzer> yofel: in local I look at core/CMakeLists.txt 
<yofel> ok
<kranzer> yofel: this is the line #334                           "A library for extracting file metadata" "https://projects.kde.org/kfilemetadata" TRUE)
<Riddell> it will have moved
<Riddell> that's why the patch doesn't apply
<Riddell> look in core/CMakeLists.txt.rej#
<Riddell> and work out what needs to be done to core/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> to make equivalent changes
<kranzer> Riddell: what do I have to do with this?
<Riddell> read it
<Riddell> see what it's doing
<Riddell> make the equivalent change in core/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> it's replacing that call to look for mysql with one to just set it
<kranzer> Riddell: ok, thanks, g2g
<Riddell> sigh
<Riddell> when I said no hand holding...
<Riddell> but well he's only young bless
 * Riddell eats kbroulik-lunch for lunch
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> sgclark: buenos dias
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit was after you
<sgclark> ahh ok
<Sick_Rimmit> morning sgclark
 * Sick_Rimmit grins
<Riddell> for some definition of morning
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I hope you are having a "Good Morning" Scarlet, how are things with you ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: better ?
 * Sick_Rimmit grins more
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: just woke up :) I will let you know after my first coffee lol
 * Sick_Rimmit grins even more
<sitter> kubotu: order a fountain of coffee for sgclark
 * kubotu slides a fountain of coffee down the bar to sgclark
<sgclark> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<BluesKaj> is the latest upgrade fixed yet?
<BluesKaj> I'm on my 14.10 plasma 4 desktop atm
<BluesKaj> last night's 15.04 upgrade on the laptop was about to remove a whole lot of necessary apps and not reinstall/upgrade them so I aborted the upgrade.
<Riddell> try it and see :)
<BluesKaj> heh:)
<soee> more than 170 votes https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/1aa5GRRL5LC :)
<BluesKaj_> just don't do a dist-upgrade then, check it out
<BluesKaj> hmm, wifi is acting up after wakling from suspend
<BluesKaj_> checking to see how long this connection holds, after reboot
<soee> BluesKaj: how did the update go ?
<BluesKaj> soee, the same, dist upgrade wants to remove a whole lot of packages without reinstalling/upgrading them
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: How's the coffee, could I grab you for a couple of minutes, I have an idea I would like to run by you
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: sure what's up?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hi
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Sorry, someone came to my desk for assistanfce
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: We are going to setup Jenkins CI, here at work
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Our Embedded Linux Developer - Pawel is tasked with this job
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I think that there is a great opportunity for some 2 way knowledge sharing between you and him
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: His coding knowledgge, and your experience with Jenkins and setting up CI for KDE
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: With your permission I would like to introduce you and Pawel, via this IRC Channel, and perhaps you would be able to help each other out
<sgclark> I have a pile of people wanting to do the same :( my problem is that my dealine is coming soon and I am deperately trying to learn groovy so that I can complete the DSL part
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: What do you think of this idea ?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: OK, well that put the Kibosh on that idea. OK Not to worry, I was just trying to connect some network channles. :-)
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: if he is a coder I suspect he will have no issues setting up jenkins. That is my weakness. But of course I am here and available should he need. I just don't think I am much help.
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Oh Boy, we need to discuss your self confidence, as I fell that you might be missing something
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: You're AWESOME!!!!!
<Riddell> ++
<sgclark> yes this project has drained me, alas I am learning alot so that is good
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: slowly slowly catch yee monkey, and don't over do it
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: I will get Pawel to come join us here, probably be tomorrow sometime, and I can introduce him to some of the cool people at Kubuntu :-)
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: ok sounds good
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Cool...
<Sick_Rimmit> So I'm busy getting organised for FOSDEM right now. I packaged up Kdenlive mostly unsupervised, and I have a few bugs I am working on. I hoping to setup a meeting for my membership application later next week.
<Sick_Rimmit> Just a quick update really. I know you've been helping me sgclark and I feel I want you to know that time spent has not been wasted..
<sgclark> :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: whats your task with Jenkins again?
 * shadeslayer has been extensively using jenkins for the last 3 months
<sgclark> shadeslayer: jenkins with support for linux + osx + windows all automated w/ DSL
<sgclark> most of my time was wasted getting our scripts working with windows...
<shadeslayer> DSL?
<sgclark> yeah the plugin that uses groovy scripting to automate job creation
<shadeslayer> huh
<sgclark> which as it turns out is where I should have spent the bulk of the time as nothing works for me haha
<shadeslayer> We just use ruby to do that :D
<sgclark> hmm
<shadeslayer> see https://github.com/apachelogger/pangea-tooling/blob/master/update-projects.rb for example
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: I'm here again)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: hmm that looks much friendlier than groovy.
 * sgclark ponders if I can talk them into it
<arch_mac>  https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs  added  weekly ci ppa per the page steps but updating  gives 404 failed to fetch
<arch_mac> 10:05 arch_mac: old info?
<arch_mac> 10:05 arch_mac: im on 15.04
<kranzer> Riddell: could you give me ssh chanel one more time?
<Riddell> the server is  ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> kranzer: quilt refresh
<Riddell> kranzer: it's all good, it worked the first time
<Riddell> "Refreshed patch debian/patches/kubuntu_mysqld_executable_name.diff"
<kranzer> Riddell: what now?
<Riddell> it just was confused because it was set to spanish after my computer but didn't have spanish installed
<Riddell> kranzer: see if you can push the next patch
<kranzer> Riddell: as you see, no(
<Riddell> kranzer: that patch is marked upstream which means it's a fix that comes from digikam
<Riddell> kranzer: so digikam will have added it since the last release we packaged
<Riddell> kranzer: so you can remove the .diff file and edit debian/patches/series to remove it
<kranzer> Riddell: see, if I doing all right
<Riddell> kranzer: looks good
<kranzer> Riddell: now debuild?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<arch-kubu> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci     kubuntu-ci does not have any download files registered with Launchpad. 
<Riddell> sitter: ↑
<arch_mac> hope you can see the confusion these pages cause
<arch_mac> So wheres the steps to bring 15.04  up to wekkly plasma5 pkgs?
<arch_mac> weekly
<Riddell> arch_mac: sitter is your man there
<sitter> no such thing
<arch_mac> I have 14.04 running daily builds nicely    I'd like the same but weekly on 15.04
<kranzer> Riddell: could you assign my task?
<sgclark> yeah I was looking for weekly on vivid too, does not seem to exist :(
<arch-kubu> plasma next ppa ok for 15.04?
<arch-kubu> nope its in muon but also cant find pkgs  
<shadeslayer> arch-kubu: you probably want http://pad.lv/~kubuntu-ci
<shadeslayer> and yes, no weekly for Vivid
<shadeslayer> kind of pointless
<shadeslayer> you're running a dev release
<kranzer> Riddell: what was that?
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like the .install file is asking for something to be installed which no longer exists
<Riddell> remove it from the .install file
<Riddell> run dh_install --list-missing  to try the install again
<Riddell> when that's happy run   debuild -nc  to restart the build (with no clean so it does not compile it all again)
<mamarley> Riddell: Your two most recent messages would have saved countless hours of my life, had I only known those things before...
<Riddell> mamarley: what what?
<Riddell> ah  debuild -nc
<Riddell> surpringly badly documented that
<Riddell> kranzer: from top sources directory
<mamarley> Yeah, I didn't know about those, so when I was trying to compile things, I would recompile them completely after fixing the missing file or whatever.
<kranzer> Riddell: see that
<Riddell> kranzer: yes, see my comments above
<Riddell> 16:04 < Riddell> kranzer: looks like the .install file is asking for something to be installed which no longer exists
<Riddell> 16:04 < Riddell> remove it from the .install file
<arch-kubu> shadeslayer,   tried that link with key  no go
<shadeslayer> key?
<shadeslayer> what key
<shadeslayer> that page opens fine for me
<arch-kubu> one on the page
<shadeslayer> what are you doing exactly
<arch-kubu> have you added that ppa yourself?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I'm running that ppa on utopic
<kranzer> Riddell: in what .install file is that instruction?
<shadeslayer> kranzer: grep for it?
<arch-kubu> then your answer should be no im refering to vivid
<Riddell> kranzer: dunno
<arch-kubu> I have it on utopic   too
<shadeslayer> vivid only has the unstable target
<arch-kubu> right still no go
<arch-kubu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu vivid main 
<arch-kubu> ill redo it
<shadeslayer> works for me
<shadeslayer> on vivid
<shadeslayer> arch-kubu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9693536/
<arch-kubu> got it now  tks
<arch-kubu> musta missed the ppa ad comd
<arch-kubu> add cmd
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do??
<Riddell> kranzer: find out what .install file it's in and remove it
<kranzer> Riddell: just open and check?
<kranzer> Riddell: one more
<Riddell> yes
<kranzer> Riddell: where to find them?
<Riddell> in debian/
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://www.wtxl.com/news/florida_news/florida-couple-told-to-remove-tardis-from-driveway/article_dc0ec42a-95c3-11e4-922b-0bfcb7ac4f6b.html?mode=story
<sitter> shadeslayer: quickly comment #RonPaul2012
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> kranzer: grep is your friend
<kranzer> Riddell: like I do?
<kranzer> Riddell: i need to find such command  debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/libexec debian/digikam//usr/lib/kde4/ ?
<Riddell> grep libexec debian/*install   (as I did earlier on the server)
<kranzer> Riddell: hmm, what's now?
<arch_mac> reboot after upgrade gives black screen and box that says chk your  install ksmserver not found
<arch_mac> startx  cannot establish any listening sockets in xorg log
<arch_mac> maybe a pkg is missing?  or a step besides update-upgrade-dist-upgrade?
<arch_mac> Is this step from the ci wiki needed  ?  sudo apt install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop   Im having to bounce around from place to place to get this simple upgrade done 
<arch_mac> apt cant find that either
<kranzer> Riddell: hurray
<kranzer> Riddell: what's that?
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like it built
<Riddell> test if it installs and runs
<kranzer> Riddell: gpg error?
<kranzer> Riddell: how to test it?
<Riddell> that's fine, it wants to give it a digital siganture incase you want to upload it to ubuntu or a ppa but it doesn't have your digital keys on the server (and nor should you as it's a shared server)
<Riddell> dpkg --install *deb
<Riddell> you can copy the .debs onto your system although I think they're i386
<kranzer> Riddell: nope
<kranzer> Riddell: amd64
<kranzer> Riddell: ahhh
<kranzer> Riddell: sorry
<kranzer> Riddell: done
<Riddell> apt -f install  will fix the install issues
<kranzer> Riddell: give me the bug link again
<kranzer> Riddell: please
<kranzer> Riddell: I attached
<Riddell> thanks kranzer, will review tomorrow
<kranzer> Riddell: why so?
<Riddell> because I'm about to leave
<kranzer> okay(
<Riddell> _Groo_: sddm-kcm up for your packaging love http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.1.95/
<_Groo_> Riddell: ill create it and upload it to my ppa so you can copy it to ninja
 * Sick_Rimmit Out
<_Groo_> Riddell: i dont think i have write access to ninjas ppa
<Riddell> _Groo_: I can sort that out later
<Riddell> _Groo_: and if you fancy it there's other new bits needing packaged
<_Groo_> Riddell: which is?
<Riddell> kcm-touchpad ksshaskpass user-manager kde-gtk-config muon polkit-kde-agent-1
<Riddell> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2015-January/038145.html
<Riddell> some have existing packaging from previous versions
 * Riddell out
<_Groo_> guys, how to i make the ppa compile for two versions? in this case utopic and vivid at the same time?
<_Groo_> is it possible? or i need to dput one at a time?
<_Groo_> Riddell: utopic and vivid packages for sddm-kcm 5.1.95 are available in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> Riddell: enjoy
<_Groo_> Riddell: utopic and vivid packages for kde-touchpad 5.1.95 are available in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> Riddell: enjoy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you're going to have fun in your advanced class
<Riddell> hmm good fun?
<Riddell> sounds scary
<shadeslayer> yeah, 'good'
<shadeslayer> Mine was difficult enough
<shadeslayer> my teacher doesn't speak any english
<shadeslayer> so that's going to be fun
<shadeslayer> and there's a no speaking in english rule in the class
<soee> an chance to get the updates work again any soon (packages) ?
<Riddell> yes it's tefl style
<yofel> soee: what's broken again?
<soee> yofel: everything :D
<yofel> not here...
<yofel> (vivid:amd64)
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695169/
<soee> im also on Vivid 64
<yofel> soee: please again with -o pkgproblemresolver=true
<yofel> erm, -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9695183/
<yofel> o.O
<soee> blueskaj also reported such problems
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello folks
<soee> hiho Sick_Rimmit
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi soee
<Sick_Rimmit> I am just finalising my Kubuntu Membership application..
<Sick_Rimmit> I need to arrange a meeting, which I believe takes place here on IRC, does that sound correct ?
<yofel> hm, strange. Here libical1 got removed fine...
<soee> :/
<yofel> looks like an incomplete transition got promoted to release o.O
<soee> im not familiar with this stuff :/ can it be fixed somehow ?
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<yofel> you could try to manually install libical1a and remove what's in the way - or wait until everything that needs libical1 got rebuilt
<yofel> I had nothing of that left so I didn't run into that problem
<soee> yofel: when all this might be rebuilt ?
<yofel> supposedly it's done http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libical.html
<yofel> so things are either stuck in proposed or you have something installed that really doesn't want to get removed
<soee> wonder what it might be 
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-09
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<soee> good morning
<yofel> moin
<soee> i have checked today before work the updates and still the same problems :)
<sitter> git.debian has IO problems again \o/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Sick_Rimmit> Good Morning
<sitter> おはよう
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit, how are you doing?
<sitter> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/ubiquity/fix-qicon-fallback/+merge/245931
<sitter> Riddell: you might also want to look into SRUing this
<lordievader> Ugh, where did my mozc go...
<sitter> Riddell: not having this can make QIcon().pixmap() crash as we'd call pixmap on a null icon
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello lordievader I'm good, been busy what with xmas, but catching up with myself again now. Hoe about you ?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<Riddell> sitter: mmm, very good
<sitter> on that note
<sitter> maybe I should fix the spinner class as well
<sitter> that qicon().pixmap() is very meh
<Riddell> 17:37 < beluga> Riddell: VALS Semester of Code 2nd round is open for new organizations until Jan 13th. If Kubuntu wants to join, you can follow these instructions, only using http://vps2.semesterofcode.com/  where appropriate: http://osswatch.jiscinvolve.org/wp/2014/08/06/vals-semester-of-code-open-for-project-idea-submissions/
<Riddell> any thoughts on that? ↑
<sitter> too much to read!
<valorie> KDE did it once 
<valorie> last year or so
<Riddell> valorie: do you know what it is?
<sitter> python :@
<sitter> screw it, that icon.pixmap stays, making that null sensitive makes the code look like someone threw up all over the init function
<valorie> we submit an idea, and if they like it, a team of students from one class takes it on
<valorie> if it is the same as last time
<sitter> an entire team?
<sitter> valorie: did that yield anything useful?
<valorie> I believe that bedahr was the mentor
<valorie> not a whole class, but maybe 4-6 students?
<Riddell> valorie: is it a university giving projects to their students?
<valorie> I didn't pay a whole lot of attention
<valorie> yes, the students work to complete the project for a grade
<valorie> not sure if our mentor is part of the grade-giving process
<Riddell> ah that makes sense
<Riddell> I've always said university's should use open source as their projects
<Riddell> I wonder what project we could give them
<valorie> I agree
<Riddell> port ubiquity to qt5?
<Riddell> port libreoffice to qt5?
<valorie> woah
<Riddell> port all of KDE software to qt5?
<valorie> except libreoffice isn't really ours
<valorie> perhaps Calligra
<Riddell> well it's nobody else's, someone has to move that qt4 theme to qt5
<Riddell> and kubuntu did it last time
<valorie> wow, I didn't know that
<sitter> Riddell: no one will want to do that
<Riddell> port libreoffice?
<sitter> name icon names
<sitter> s/name/map
<Riddell> the icon name mapping is probably all done
<sitter> ah you meant the dialogs
<Riddell> right, the widgets and dialogs
<sitter> depends on the running time of that thing
<sitter> porting that should not be as much work as qt3->4 what with the api being mostly the same
<Riddell> that's what I'm hoping
<Riddell> although it's all internal APIs for the libreoffice widgets
<sitter> well, those didn't change at all
<Riddell> steals the output of qpainter and sends it to libreoffice's widgets
<sitter> the port is pretty much adjusting the build system to use qt5 headers/targets I expect
<sitter> other than that not much changed in generic qwidget handling
<Riddell> I spent a day in munich adjusting the build system to just build a second plugin called qt5 (but using the qt4 code)
<Riddell> but right, it shouldn't be impossible
<sitter> second plugin sounds more complicated already ^^
<sitter> anywho
<Riddell> cmake it is not
<sitter> that entirely depends on the complexity of the cmake involved
<sitter> there is pretty abstract cmake
<sitter> anywho a week for a person seems like a reasonably spacy estimate for the port so it'd probably be too small a task for a semester
<Riddell> yeah but there's a whole world of KDE software needing ported to qt5
<sitter> that is true
<sitter> I think what most of this software needs more than porting is a maintainer though :P
<sitter> Riddell: random porting bundle is a good idea though, I second it 
<sitter> Riddell: I am going to setup the new plasma repos
<sitter> Riddell: btw, I noticed... git push has a --mirror option, which pulls all refs into a different repo
<Riddell> sitter: what does "all refs" mean?
<sitter> all branches essentially
<sitter> Riddell: do we have packaging for some of the new things already?
<Riddell> sitter: I've not done any, although groo was working on some I think
<Riddell> 17:55 < _Groo_> Riddell: utopic and vivid packages for sddm-kcm 5.1.95 are available in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<Riddell> 19:11 < _Groo_> Riddell: utopic and vivid packages for kde-touchpad 5.1.95 are available in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<Riddell> I've not checked them
<sitter> hurl at CI see what comes out on the other end? xD
<_Groo_> good morning
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ baby
<_Groo_> Riddell: you have 2 packages ready for 5.1.95 in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<Riddell> great, muchos gracias
<_Groo_> sddm_kcm and touchpad_kde
<_Groo_> touchpad was a little prick to make
<_Groo_> but is ready
<_Groo_> i changed it a bit to conform to the "new" way of calling the system-settings packages like kde-config-whatever
<_Groo_> so it has a little replace: line to replace the old touchpad-kde
<_Groo_> but both are fully functional, vivid and utopic
<_Groo_> both stamped with the groo seal of approval
<Riddell> super
<_Groo_> if you need any changes feel free to ask
<_Groo_> oh btw, take a look at the copyright file in touchad
<_Groo_> i get it from the projects page but it wont hurt for you to review it real quick
<sitter> wgrant: how does one find out whether a package copy failed using the api?
<Riddell> sitter: it'll e-mail you I think
<sitter> that's not using the api
<sitter> talking about email me
<sitter> Riddell: when you rename a source package, please send me an email so I make sure it gets wiped from the ci ppa
<sitter> actually, oh, uh, eh
<sitter> libnm-qt in plasma is mh
<sitter> Riddell: do we still need it there?
<Riddell> sitter: no it should be killed
<Riddell> sitter: any thoughts on why the plasma-desktop tar I made yesterday has its doc/ directory cmakelists.txt files all broken?
<sitter> explain?
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pg07kry3p
<Riddell> they seem inconsistent but it's also what is in svn
<kranzer> Riddell: can you review?
<Riddell> sitter: but all the CMakeLists.txt files are the same which makes it all broken :(
<Riddell> so I guess it's not the fault of releaseme but I don't know who's fault it is
<Riddell> doc translations are even more faffy than normal translations
<sitter> making a release script is like cat herding I tell ya
<kranzer> Riddell: heey
<Riddell> kranzer: I'll get to it when I can
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks)
<Riddell> sitter: being a release manager is like cat herding
<_Groo_> muon has a repo configuration? cause i cant find it
<Riddell> _Groo_: you mean in the GUI?
<_Groo_> yep
<_Groo_> GUI package managers are apt for dummies, so you need some way to add/remove ppas, add/remove repos
<_Groo_> it also needs a more sane first run, the main window was way too small (like 640x480)
<_Groo_> but overall , gj, its slick and pretty
<Riddell> _Groo_: using muon or muon-discover?
<_Groo_> muon-discover , theres no muon anymore
<_Groo_> only discover and update
<_Groo_> or am i missing something
<Riddell> muon-discover should have a Sources toolbar button which has a Configure button to launch software-properties-kde
<_Groo_> ahhh the design is kinda brokenwith muon
<_Groo_> the button is partially hidden in the top right, thats why i didnt noticed it
<_Groo_> i mean with breeze
<_Groo_> breeze + muon-discover
<_Groo_> do you see the same?
<sitter> Riddell: what's the problem with those docuemtnations exactly?
<Riddell> sitter: the translations contains only the index.docbook which isn't what is in the plasma-desktop/doc directory for en_US
<Riddell> but the script uses the en_US CMakeLists.txt file for the translations
<Riddell> so it's pointing to stuff that doesn't exist
<Riddell> I suspect something is up with translations in svn
<Riddell> _Groo_: works for me in breeze with the old version KDE Development Platform: 4.14.2
<Riddell> Muon Discover: 2.2.0
<Riddell> dunno about new plasma 5.2 beta version
<Riddell> sitter: anyway I cludged it for now :(
<_Groo_> im using muon 5.1.95
<_Groo_> ah it gets even worse, the buttons are covered by the main window
<_Groo_> something is fishy with this version
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Riddell> _Groo_: first version with Qt5 so bugs are quite likely, please do report them
<Riddell> _Groo_: report on bugs.kde.org then ping me so I can nudge apol in real life
<_Groo_> Riddell: who develops muon? yofel?
<Riddell> sitter: new problem, branchme isn't happy https://paste.kde.org/pb8axrxov
<Riddell> _Groo_: apol does (aleix)
<Sergobot> H Riddell
<Sergobot> *Hi
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<Sergobot> Riddell: Could you create a task for me?
<soee> are there some builds of Plasma 5.2beta already ? :-)
<sitter> Riddell: right, so
<sitter> plasma-desktop's cmakelists is shit
<sitter> needs to use optional_add not add
<sitter> for exactly this reason
<sitter> other than that I see nothing wrong with it
<sitter> branchme is quite the shitpile
<sitter> Riddell: try branchme now
<Riddell> ooh something is happening
<_Groo_> Riddell: oO
<_Groo_> Riddell: like what?
<Riddell> _Groo_: pardon?
<_Groo_> what is happening?
<sitter> learning spanish with japanese https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRadaqGwqrc
<soee> polish is the future ... :)
<Riddell> sitter: it stopped doing much https://paste.kde.org/pfabi3nqt
<sitter> blergh
<sitter> let me write a blackbox, this is silly
<Riddell> Sergobot: want to make a new package or three?
<Sick_Rimmit> proteus_spark: Hello hello can you ear me mother /
<Sergobot> Riddell: three packages in one task? wow
<proteus_spark> Sick_Rimmit, Hi
<Sick_Rimmit> proteus_spark: So I have Jovie a speech synth active, so I can here you talking to me, as it reads out the messages to me.. Oh so Geeky
<Sick_Rimmit> proteus_spark: You got to love KDE, its freakin awesome
<Sick_Rimmit> Hello folks, I have a friend in here with me today
<Sick_Rimmit> The strap line for the Kubuntu community is "Friendly Computing" proteus_spark
<Riddell> ola proteus_spark!
<proteus_spark> Hi everyone! :-)
<Sick_Rimmit> I work with proteus_spark here at our company, he is the developer of our embedded linux systems
<Sick_Rimmit> soee: I note you mention that Polish is the future, r u  Polish ?
<soee> Sick_Rimmit: yes
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah cool..
<soee> there is 2 of us here i think, me and Quintasan
<Sick_Rimmit> proteus_spark: Is also Polish
<soee> oh so 3 of us :D
<proteus_spark> Wow
<soee> hiho proteus_spark
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah ha Quintasan also. I'm feeling outnumber, I need a second language
 * Sick_Rimmit thinks I better brush up on my Welsh
<Quintasan> You can also learn Russian or something.
<Sick_Rimmit> So the lovely people in here are mostly responsible for the amazing Linux Distro that is Kubuntu
<Quintasan> We can force Polish to be default language now
<Quintasan> \o/
<Sick_Rimmit> I am mostly responsible for breaking it :-)
<soee> :D
<Sick_Rimmit> Quintasan: lol
<kranzer> Riddell: when can you review my task?
<Riddell> kranzer: doing
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks
<kranzer> Riddell: can you give me a link ?
<kranzer> Riddell: where it's building
<Riddell> kranzer: just a few bits need doing, commented on melange
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you give me a link of the task?
<kranzer> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> Sergobot: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5239611680882688?validated
<Riddell> but it'll need approval as ever
<Riddell> Sergobot: it says https://paste.kde.org/pmdc30ijh
<sitter> Riddell: works now
<Sergobot> Riddell: okay, thanks
<kranzer> Riddell: in melange you tell about three libkface packages
<kranzer> Riddell: but I think that I need to remove only two of them
<kranzer> Riddell: libkface2 and libkface-data
<kranzer> Riddell: cause I just included to build deps libkface-dev
<Riddell> kranzer: it lists libkface-dev as a package to make
<Riddell> which should be removed
<Riddell> and added to build deps
<Riddell> (libkface used to be part of digikam but is now separate)
<kranzer> Riddell: so, remove all three?
<Riddell> kranzer: yes
<Riddell> sitter: something is happening!
<kranzer> Riddell: hmm, the last point? I don't understand it very much
<Riddell> kranzer: remove kface packages from being built in debian/control and add it to build-depends
<kranzer> Riddell: no, I'm about add file in debian/tmp/usr/share/appdata/ to relevant .install files
 * Sick_Rimmit returns from kubuntu-ci Jenkins build servers with a poof of smoke
<Riddell> kranzer: great
<kranzer> Riddell: I don't know what to do with this part
<Sick_Rimmit> Just finished taking proteus_spark on a little tour of Kubuntu, Launchpad and Kubuntu-ci
<Riddell> kranzer: if you build it (with debuild) it'll make some appdata files which get installed, you need to work out what package they go into and add them to the relevant .install file
<Sick_Rimmit> proteus_spark: If your OK, I will leave you these lovely people, check out some of the links and the other stuff. Any questions give us a nudge. I will introduce you to sgclark a little later when she appears
<Riddell> kranzer: at the end of the compile everything gets installed into debian/tmp and the .install files then tell debuild in which .deb to put each file
<kranzer> Riddell: still don't understand(((
<proteus_spark> Sick_Rimmit, OK Thx. However I need to get back to my daily schedule now, thx for the tour
<Sick_Rimmit> proteus_spark: Your welcome, catch you later
<kranzer> Riddell: help me please
<Riddell> kranzer: build it with debuild and look at what files do not get installed
<kranzer> Riddell: 
<kranzer> Riddell: I've lost connection
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<kranzer> Riddell: can you help me?
<Riddell> "aww, pity, color management for screens is the main thing keeping me on KDE 4. " https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/1aa5GRRL5LC ← and you said nobody used that thing sitter 
<kranzer> Riddell: with that
<Riddell> kranzer: what do you need?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can't find debian folder for polkit-kde-1-agent and kdecoration
<kranzer> Riddell: add file in debian/tmp/usr/share/appdata/ to relevant .install files
<Riddell> Sergobot: no, the task is to add one
<Riddell> Sergobot: actually there's already packaging in a package called polkit-kde-1  for polkit-kde-1-agent
<sitter> what
<sitter> kdecoration is done
<sitter> we've been integrating that for weeks
<sitter> and polkit-kde has a starting point in the kde4 version
<Riddell> Sergobot: yeah use http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdecoration.git/
<Riddell> kranzer: 12:42 < Riddell> kranzer: build it with debuild and look at what files do not get installed
<kranzer> Riddell: how to see them?
<kranzer> Riddell: you mean dh_install error messages?
<Riddell> kranzer: yes
<kranzer> Riddell: yesterday I fixed all
<kranzer> see the ssh
<kranzer> Riddell: it compiles good
<Sergobot> Riddell: all packages should be for vivid, right?
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep
<kranzer> Riddell: after it compiles I need to upload to launchapad again?
<Riddell> kranzer: after it compiles you need to add the appdata files
<Riddell> when done I can just get it off the ec2 server
<kranzer> Riddell: what files??? I don't understand this part
<sgclark> morning
<kranzer> Riddell: please explain me
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you help me? https://paste.kde.org/pxledubd9
<Riddell> kranzer: when the debuild is done it'll list the missing files
<Riddell> kranzer: most you can ignore but the appdata ones are new and need added to .install files
<kranzer> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Sergobot: I think you need to copy the lines from plasma-desktop debian/rules into that debian/rules
<Sergobot> Riddell: where to paste?
<Riddell> Sergobot: into your package's debian/rules
<Riddell> Sergobot: are you using the packaging from git.debian.org for kdecoration ?
<Sergobot> yes
<Sergobot> <Riddell> Sergobot: yeah use http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdecoration.git/
<Sergobot> I use debian folder fromm that link
<Sergobot> *from
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> sitter: ↑
<sitter> from the kubuntu_unstable branch
<sitter> not master
<Riddell> Sergobot: ↑
<kranzer> Riddell: see the ssh
<kranzer> Riddell: please, hint me what I need to do
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do?
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like libkgeomap has disappeared too, so those packages also need removed from debian/control
<Riddell> kranzer: and the .install files for the kface and kgeomap packages removed
<Riddell> kranzer: and the lines from debian/rules that use kface and kgeomap removed
<Riddell> kranzer: control-k is your friend for removing lines
<Sergobot> Riddell: I get the source from http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.1.95/
<Sergobot> *got
<Riddell> Sergobot: that's the right place
<Riddell> Sergobot: but did you use the right branch for your debian/ directory?
<Sergobot> oh
<kranzer> Riddell: only .install files? <Riddell> kranzer: and the .install files for the kface and kgeomap packages removed
<Riddell> kranzer: and the rest
<kranzer> Riddell: libkface and libkface2?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<Riddell> Sergobot: looks like sitter has also made git repositories and branches for the other packages so please start with those
<kranzer> Riddell: how to search in nano?
<mamarley> kranzer: Ctrl+W
<kranzer> mamarley: thanks
<kranzer> Riddell: build again?
<Riddell> kranzer: debuild -nc  will build without doing the whole compile again
<kranzer> Riddell: thanks
<kranzer> Riddell: what the hell is that?
<Riddell> kranzer: voila, missing files
<kranzer> Riddell: what to do with them?
<Riddell> add file in debian/tmp/usr/share/appdata/ to relevant .install files
<kranzer> Riddell: how can I find relevant .install file?
<BluesKaj> laptop needs to be manually connected to wifi with NM after each boot up ...I haven't checked launchpad for bug since it's so minor, but I thought I'd mention it anyway
<Riddell> kranzer: work out what the file is for, work out what package that is in
<kranzer> Riddell: the last, I think, should be added to showfoto.install
<kranzer> Riddell: am I right?
<Riddell> kranzer: sounds good
<kranzer> Riddell: but only this? dh_install: usr/share/appdata/showfoto.appdata.xml exists in debian/tmp but is not installed to anywhere
<kranzer> Riddell: hmm, what about that image plugin?
<kranzer> Riddell: kipi-plugins.install???
<Riddell> kranzer: looks like those plugins are in digikam.install
<kranzer> Riddell: ok
<kranzer> Riddell: now debuild again?
<Riddell> kranzer: yep
<Riddell> sorry folks I need to leave early today
 * Riddell out
<Sergobot> Hi yofel. Could you help me? https://paste.kde.org/pzzemmunn
<yofel> Sergobot: line 48 means that libkdecorations2-5.install expects a file that's now not installed anymore. Remove the file in brackets from the install file and dpkg-buildpackage -nc
<Sergobot> yofel: Thanks, now it is built suucessfully
<yofel> Sergobot: there's probably a new file there now (list-missing should show it) that you'll need to add instead
<sitter> just change the line to say yaydaydyada5.*
<sitter> the version bumped
<yofel> ^
<Riddell> Sergobot: mgraesslin just bumped the soversion for libkdecoration in git too so for bonus points include that patch and bump it in the package
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to do it?
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm, learning how to add patches is a lesson in itself, I'm away from computer so can't do it just now so probably just leave it for now
<Sergobot> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> mgraesslin: remember to backport that soname change if it's valid for plasma/5.2
<mgraesslin> Riddell: yes, just working on unrelated stuff
<mgraesslin> Riddell: pushed
<claydoh_> So, is this a normal wait-for-something-to-build, or is there something that can unjam it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9699006/
<soee> BluesKaj: do you also have this upgrades problems all the time in Vivid ?
<BluesKaj> no soee this last dist-upgrade worked ok, it was probly safe to do so, but i was reluctant since it didn't show un upgrade or reinstall for most of my desktop..all is fine now tho
<BluesKaj> an upgrade, that is
<soee> but it wanted to remove a lot of packages right ?
<BluesKaj> yes, it looked that way but it obviously didn't ..only konversation which I reinstalled 
<soee> ok let me try
<soee> hm
<soee> hmm after this upgrades and all problems lightdm does not work
<soee> but i managed to start system with sddm and intel profile
<BluesKaj_> soee, 14.10 or 15.04
<soee> 15.04
<soee> ill try once again with nvidia profile and lightdm
<BluesKaj_> sddm works fine , I don't have lightdm altho i didn't remove it manually
<_Groo_> beware that at least for me with prime, sddm has a strange bug that it doesnt activate the radeon x module unless you restart the sddm service
<_Groo_> that doesnt happen with lightdm
<_Groo_> i suspect that the systemd config is activating sddm too early in the load stack
<sitter> sddm simply has no provisioning for session setup/teardown scripts, so prime can't be integrated with it
<sitter> d_ed: that's actualy still a pretty big issue ^
<_Groo_> sitter: but it worked till a few weeks ago, ive been using sddm for at least a month
<_Groo_> something changed meanwhile that broke prime
<sitter> perhaps, that's nothing to do with sddm then
<BluesKaj_> intel graphics here, so far so good
<_Groo_> according to the sddm systemd config, systemd activates sddm right after the graphical boot loader, shouldnt it be activating after X?
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: i said prime = hybrid graphics
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: it works fine for me too, i just lose the discrete card
<BluesKaj_> not booting with systemd here, tried the grub line option earlier this week , but it still didn't run
<BluesKaj_> _Groo_, ok nvidia-prime, on optimus I assume
<_Groo_> see , right after plymouth http://metro.co.uk/2015/01/09/the-super-gorone-desk-allows-you-to-work-lying-on-your-back-in-bed-5015539/
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: nope, radeonsi on intel/radeon
<_Groo_> damn paste
<_Groo_> After=systemd-user-sessions.service getty@tty1.service plymouth-quit.service
<_Groo_> ^ this
<BluesKaj_> oh, _Groo_ that's rare or did you add a gpu card of some kind?
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: dell latitude 3540
<_Groo_> pretty common
<_Groo_> intel hd4400/radeonhd 8850m
<BluesKaj_> ok, lenovo g500 here, with intel 4000 graphics which work well 
<soee> BluesKaj_: nvidia drivers somehow breaks system booting
<_Groo_> this thing is, sddm package now adds a systemd service, but still had the old (functional) init.d one
<_Groo_> its the systemd one thats broken
<_Groo_> calls sddm too soon
<_Groo_> or something in that line
<BluesKaj_> soee, did you drop down to the nouveau driver?
<BluesKaj_> soee, which nvidia card ?
<sgclark> soee yeah I had to revert back to stable from CI. *grumbles* at nvidia
<soee> sgclark: so what caused this problem ?
<soee> BluesKaj_: im on intle profiel now here on optimus
<soee> *intel profile
<sgclark> soee: beats me, been to busy with my sok project to know what is going on here
<soee> :D
<sitter> Riddell, sgclark, yofel: let's not forget to add the new packages to plasma-desktop depends/recommends
<sitter> that is to say: someone please remind me on monday ^^
<soee> obviousely something in latets updates
<soee> as before them all worked fine
<sgclark> right, my short investigation lead me to systemd. I didn't have time to get any further and needed my desktop back so I just downgraded, and the world is well again
<soee> sgclark: downgraded what ?
<sgclark> there are two entires in grub now though one sytemd and one not, I have no idea why I would have systemd errors on the non systemd selection..
<BluesKaj_> ok , good to know, I'll wait to upgrade to 15.04 on the desktop which has a nvidia 8400gs card and it's also our media server so it needs stability
<sgclark> soee: all my packages. I was on CI forever, but no more, I am on the packages in vivid
<soee> sgclark: im also on normal vivid
<sgclark> and broken?
<soee> and have this problem with propriety driver
<sgclark> doh
 * sgclark avoids an upgrade
<sgclark> think my next card will be an intel lol, only card I have not had problems with
<soee> hehe :)
<BluesKaj_> if you have a intel gpu you should be safe
<sgclark> this nvidia has been a nightmare. ati in the past is also a nightmare..
<BluesKaj_> sgclark, yup, intel mobo gpu, nvidia if you want a pci gpu
<BluesKaj_> are there such things as intel pci gpus, can't say i've ever seen any
<sgclark> don't recall seeing one either
<mamarley> Not recently.  There was an i740 AGP card quite some time ago, but it sucked majorly.
<BluesKaj_> agp...that is old
<sgclark> ahh yes I remember that. I ended up throwing it in a console only firewall machine
<mamarley> These days if you want a laptop with graphics fully functional on Linux, Intel is pretty much your only choice.  Optimus doesn't work, the OSS ATi driver is feature-incomplete, and FGLRX is buggy.
<mamarley> And, as far as I know, there aren't any laptops left with a hardware multiplexer to disable Optimus (like the Thinkpad t530).
 * BluesKaj_ knocks on wood...intel gpu here hasn't failed me yet
<mamarley> System76 has some laptops with Nvidia without Optimus, but there have been big reliability problems with those.
<mamarley> The problem with Intel GPUs and kwin compositing is that you have to put kwin in full-scene repaint mode to eliminate tearing, but that uses more power and reduces performance.
<mamarley> That should change with Wayland though.
<soee> mamarley: even witg repaint teh tearing stays here whenusing nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj_> mamarley, i haven't encountered any tearing 
<mamarley> soee: You must either enable triple-buffering or change GL_YIELD.
<soee> yup with taht it works
<mamarley> KF5 kwin_x11 still seems quite juddery though :(
<soee> mamarley: is there any chance to have Wayland any soon ?
<mamarley> soee: Beats me.
<soee> ok brb next attempt to run nvidia
<_Groo_> GL_YIELD? explain.. i dont see tearing but i see artifacts with kwin + plasma shadows... kwin "forgets" to remove the shadow around the windows in plasma
<_Groo_> ah, its a nvidia only feature, nvm
<mamarley> _Groo_: Is that on KF5?  I saw that too.
<_Groo_> yeah kf5
<_Groo_> shadows in kf5 + qt 5.4 uses the new scenegraphics
<_Groo_> and the shadows are just an opengl layer now... for "normal" windows they mostly disappear , but for plasma, they usually stay there until you refresh the area
<mamarley> KF5 kwin seems to still need some work, both to fix those broken shadows and to fix the juddering.
<mamarley> (The juddering is pretty obvious if you launch glxgears or something of that sort.)
<_Groo_> i dont know if its kwin/qt5 thats doesnt pass the correct call to the repaint function in the driver... or if the scenegraph that doesnt do its job
<_Groo_> i dont have juddering, but im using pretty cutting edge drivers/mesa/etc
<_Groo_> im the owner of the "oibaf on steroids with working opencl" ppa :P
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/+packages
<mamarley> It may be an nvidia thing, but everything is just really jerky.
<mamarley> I can even see it while scrolling in Firefox.
<_Groo_> it used to be a derivative... now its  a downright fork, since ive been adding more and more functionality not seen in oibafs ppa
<_Groo_> like working opencl
<_Groo_> and beignet
<_Groo_> as soon as it compiles in llvm :P
<_Groo_> 3.6
<BluesKaj_> intel here is pretty smooth with gxgears, of course it's only 59 FPS
<BluesKaj_> err glxgears
<mamarley> Hmm, I actually haven't checked it in a few days, maybe updates fixed it.
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: try https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/+packages
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: stupid paste
<_Groo_> BluesKaj_: try vblank_mode=0 glxgears
<mamarley> I don't have the vivid system in front of me, but I will check when I can.
<_Groo_> and tell me how much fps you have now ;)
 * mamarley doesn't understand all the hate for vsync.
<_Groo_> mamarley: doesnt work in linux
<_Groo_> not until dri3/present is a reality for all drivers
<_Groo_> its impossible for the driver to predict what X is doing and vice versa
<_Groo_> its all aproximate
<_Groo_> dri3/present and glamor should fix that
<mamarley> It works for me with kwin 4.11 on the latest Nvidia driver with triple buffering enabled.
<_Groo_> it works for me too with kf5+ intel git + mesa git + 3.19rc3
<_Groo_> with dri3/present+ glamour + xorg 1.17
<mamarley> Is the performance good?
<_Groo_> yep
 * mamarley remembers back in the days of xgl when enabling compositing would make 2D rendering performance go in the toilet.
<BluesKaj_> _Groo_, 1108.568 FPS with that setting ..quite good for a mobo gpu
<_Groo_> 20534 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4106.757 FPS
<_Groo_> hd4400
<_Groo_> i5-4200u
<BluesKaj_> well I don't play games so it's no biggie for me 
<_Groo_> mamarley: back in the days of xgl, the gpus had a separate chip for 2d rendering, before programmable shaders and pipelines 
<BluesKaj_> ok, gotta push some snow ...BBL
<_Groo_> mamarley: and compositing wasnt using indirect rendering but copy to ram functions
<_Groo_> so it was slow , buggy and more slow
<_Groo_> redhat was the first to implement aiglx in the x server, which we use till this day
 * mamarley remembers playing around with Compiz on a P3 1gHz system with a Radeon 9200...
<_Groo_> compiz was the first windows manager that implemented aiglx ^^, you could use it without it, but was slow as hell
<mamarley> Yeah, that pretty much sums up what I remember.
<_Groo_> and yes, r300 at the time was the first driver to implement it too
<_Groo_> good days
<mamarley> The performance of window-dragging and animations was fine, but 2D rendering sucked awfully.
<_Groo_> i remember because i had a radeon 450, which was designed by 2 monkeys and a drunken engineer at intel
<soee> sgclark: if i try to do startx from command line
<_Groo_> at ati sorry
<soee> there is some error rleated to systemd and some process uid 1000 or something
<_Groo_> it had a r300 3d engine, and r200 2d engine
<soee> *pid 
<mamarley> _Groo_: Were the monkeys drunk too?
<_Groo_> agd5f remembers me from that day, every single bug in the r300 code i would hit it
<_Groo_> cause i had the shittiest of cards
<_Groo_> the monkeys were the project manager and hardware manager respectively
<_Groo_> the enginner was drunk cause he had to code the shitty hw
<mamarley> Graphics on Linux really has come a long way since the first time I used Linux.
<sgclark> hehe yeah, I remember fighting for days getting graphics cards to work
<sgclark> soee: I have not been able to get startx to work for some time. Never really looked into why. I had to revert to nouveau -> downgrade -> reinstall nvidia driver
<soee> sgclark: it all worked fine for me for a long time :) i had no single issue wcen though im using drivers from xorg-edgers ppa
<sgclark> yeah I had zero issues for a long time as well, also had edgers
<soee> it started after latest kernel/systemd update i think
<sgclark> I tried just to revert from edgers and no go
<sgclark> so then the path to  nouveau which also had issues so I then just downgraded
<soee> :)
<sgclark> when I am done with thisproject I will go back to a life on the edge lol
<soee> hehe :) a lot of work yet to do ?
<soee> with your sok 
<sgclark> yeah 
<sgclark> tho my time is up Jan 31st
<Sergobot> Riddell: are you here?
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi kranzer Sergobot 
<kranzer> Riddell: can you review it now?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I've built the packages
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not on my home machine, not easy to review
<Riddell> but I guess it blocks you if I don't
<kranzer> Riddell: what about mine?
<Riddell> kranzer: still working out how to log in from this mac!
<kranzer> Riddell: your new mac?
<Riddell> my girlfriend's
<kranzer> Riddell: ahh clear :)
<kranzer> Riddell: what is the model of mac?
<Riddell> um, something white, it says MacBook
<Riddell> I feel like I should wash my hands before I touch it
<mamarley> You should wash your hands *after* you touch it.
<Riddell> I do wonder what happened to libkgeomap
<Riddell> kranzer: anyway looks all good
<kranzer> Riddell: so task is done?
<Riddell> yep
<kranzer> Riddell: can you close?
<Riddell> kranzer: closed!
<Sergobot> Riddell: Where to upload my packages?
<Riddell> kranzer: well done
<kranzer> Riddell: thaaanks
<Riddell> kranzer: but this shows some things you should read up on and practice to become an elite linux developer
<Riddell> kranzer: learn more command line commands and learn a command line text editor like emacs or vi and learn how to use ssh keys 
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, but I wanna be an iOS-developer :)
<kranzer> Riddell: or Android
<Riddell> bah, freedom restricting
<kranzer> Riddell: but thanks for advice
<Riddell> but even there you'll be more efficient with command line knowledge
<Riddell> Sergobot: right, you can just put it on this ec2
<kranzer> Riddell: okay, I'll learn it eventually
<Riddell> ubuntu@ec2-54-211-4-59.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> password is foobar
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to copy a folder?
<Riddell> Sergobot: scp -r
<Sergobot> Riddell: done
<Riddell> Sergobot: everything compiles?
<Sergobot> yep
<Riddell> Sergobot: great, looks good at a glance
<Sergobot> Ж)
<Sergobot> :)
<Riddell> and I'm afraid I don't have time for more than a glance just now
<Riddell> but if you mark it for review on melange I can close it
<Sergobot> it's still unapproved
<Riddell> oh fooey
<Riddell> Sergobot: I asked on #kde-soc so maybe you should join there and wait for someone to approve it
<valorie> Sergobot: it is now published
<valorie> if you mark it ready for review I can mark it done
<Sergobot> valorie: claimed
<valorie> Sergobot: ok, but are you done with it?
<valorie> backlog is somewhat confusing
<Sergobot> valorie: What's bad?
<valorie> ok, it's assigned
<valorie> Sergobot: have you already completed the task, or are you taking up a new one?
<Sergobot> valorie: I have done it
<valorie> just to be sure, this one? "
<valorie> Make packages of new parts of Plasma ksshaskpass, polkit-kde-1-agent and kdecoration
<valorie> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/plasma-5.1.95/
<valorie> You will need to know how to make .deb packages and be a master of the linux command line
<Sergobot> yep
<valorie> if so, please upload the links to the completed packages, or however you've done that before for Riddell
<valorie> and then mark it ready for review
<Sergobot> I shared packages with him but they aren't published anywhere. So, may I put all files to an archieve?
<valorie> I assume that they are uploaded to launchpad?
<valorie> I don't want anything special - just do it the way you've done it before
<Sergobot> no, I didn't but can do it now
<valorie> there is no hurry; we are after quality not quantity
<valorie> the goal of the contest is for you to learn, and for us to have the good work done right
<Sergobot> So, I should upload all files to the task page? Or to launchpad
<valorie> to launchpad
<valorie> what the task page needs is links to launchpad
<valorie> slow down a moment and think it through
<valorie> as I said, there is no hurry
<Sergobot> May I upload them to my own PPA?
<valorie> the goal is quality
<valorie> um
<valorie> will you or someone else need to test them via your PPA?
<valorie> that is the purpose of the PPA as I understand it
<Sergobot> I don't know where to upload them.  I thought, that I should upload to my PPA and Riddell will reload to the vivid main repository
<valorie> do you have permission to upload to the main repo?
<valorie> I guess that is chancy. So upload to your PPA
<Sergobot> Okay
<valorie> and explain in comments on the task
<valorie> and and upload the links to the task, mark it ready for review
<valorie> I'll be back in 5-10 mins and check the task
<valorie> back
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-10
<valorie> Sergobot: still uploading?
<Sergobot> valorie: One package successfully built at launchpad servers, but anothers are failed. Problem with build dependencies
<valorie> are you going to fix those and retry?
<Sergobot> yep
<Sergobot> now rebuilding them
<valorie> excellent
 * ahoneybun taps valorie on the shoulder
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> valorie, great
<ahoneybun> planning a Global Jam
<valorie> that sounds fun
 * valorie is busy with GCi and SoK now
<ahoneybun> doing App Dev
<ahoneybun> valorie, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/2998-south-florida-app-dev-school/
<valorie> we've gotten a KDE Seattle group cooking lately too
<valorie> not much going on with the Ubuntu group however
<valorie> even though most use kubuntu
<valorie> very cool
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> I got someone sending me a nexus7 to borrow for the event
<valorie> excellent!
 * valorie heads out for pizza + beer
<ahoneybun> and trying to get swag for the event 
 * ahoneybun is out as well
<valorie> hmmm, why wasn't I set away 
<valorie> strangeness
<ahoneybun> back
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> A couple of friends invited my yesterday to go to FOSDEM, are there any Kubuntu'ers going to FOSDEM?
<sitter> lordievader: at least Riddell and Sick_Rimmit
<sitter> not sure about shadeslayer he was thinking about it at least
<lordievader> Ah cool, would like to meet those guys in RL :)
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Sergobot> valorie: Riddell: Review the task please
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Sergobot> valorie: ping
<shadeslayer> sitter: lordievader nah, I'm not attending this year
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Hmm, too bad.
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Anyone around, I have a couple of questions about FOSDEM, and our Artwork for badges
<sitter> Sick_Rimmit: best send a mail to Riddell
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Ah yes, great OK will do, thanks
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit, I'll be at FOSDEM too. Couple of friends asked me yesterday to join them :)
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: That sounds really good, I am really looking forward to meeting many of you Kubuntu guys n girls
<sitter> when is fosdem anyway
<sitter> kubotu: google when is fosdem
<sitter> you poor bot, can't even use the googles :(
<soee> :)
<lordievader> sitter: 31 jan + 1 feb.
<sitter> thx
 * sitter wants to have kubuntu forums run discourse
<sitter> claydoh: why is kubuntu forums not running discourse
<sitter> it's an outrage
 * sitter shakes fist and runs out the door
<mparillo> I went to the discourse 'try it' site, and noticed that it crashed rekonq. Many sites with endless scrolling tend to overwhelm rekonq. I noticed big newspapers with active disqus comments sections seem to crash rekonq.
<valorie> Sergobot: done
<valorie> thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-11
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> 2hiho
<sitter> if it wasn't so sad it'd be pretty funny that Riddell released kcm-touchpad and sddm-kcm as part of the same release
<kranzer> Riddell: 
<kranzer> ryanakca: 
<kranzer> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> kranzer: hi?
<kranzer> Riddell: hi)
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here now?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-11
<valorie> what, juggling is offtopic? lol
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: pong
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mikkle> Is the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 reasonably safe and reliable?
<soee> mikkle: hey, yes. I did it some time ago
<mikkle> how did you do a distribution upgrade, might I ask?
<soee> but if it is your production machine i suggest to stay on 15.10
<mikkle> it is
<soee> so keep in mind that you might have some problems as 16.04 is a development version
<mikkle> I have problems now that I was hoping an update to the latest plasma and frameworks would fix.
<mikkle> I know backports in the works, but I'm impatient
<soee> :)
<soee> well you were warned
<soee> if you want to upgrade, you are doing it on your own risk
<lordievader> mikkle: I did it yesterday, no problems so far.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<lordievader> But indeed, if it is a production machine wait with the upgrade.
<lordievader> soee: o/
<mikkle> thanks for the tip!
<mikkle> I'll probably just wait it otu
<mikkle> cheers, and by!
<mikkle> bye
<soee> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<soee> if new user account uses in various places old Oxygen incons (now breeze) that it is bug on our side or upstream?
<yofel> I would assume upstream, if breeze actually ships the relevant icon
<yofel> otherwise oxygen might just be used as a fallback
<soee> if someone also can confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357835 please leave a comment
<ubottu> KDE bug 357835 in Panel "Hard to resize panel when in vertical mode" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> wow, plasma just restarted, thats the first time its done that since moving to xenial
<acher88> soee: Has same bug yesterday trying to resize a default panel that had been moved to the top
<acher88> *had
<soee> acher88: please add comment of you can and mention that it was at top etc.
<soee> clivejo: on 5.5.x ?
<clivejo> my panel moved to my second screen for some reason ?
<clivejo> yes 5.5.3
<soee> clivejo: are you sure it wasn't checking updates and the crash isn't die to discover notifier issue ?
<acher88> Need to re-register with bugs.kde later as email I originally had is now defunct
<acher88> But, yes I will later
<soee> thanks
<soee> oh Kernel 4.4 has been released
<clivejo> I dont know soee, its not displaying any crash info
<soee> ah so it's not it
<clivejo> just my panels and wigets all disappear and come back a few seconds later
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14468502/
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> oops
<yofel> soee: thanks
<yofel> wgrant: could you please increase the size of kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing to 20G or even 30? That's taking a lot more space than I expected
<bshah> :q
<bshah> err
<soee> orr
<yofel> ^^
<bshah> ^.^
<wgrant> yofel: Done.
<vip> hola
<soee> hiho vip
<yofel> wgrant: thanks a lot!
<clivejo> soee: got a crash report this time
<soee> crashed again ?
<clivejo> yup
<soee> i see
<clivejo> QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents mean anything to you?
<clivejo> Im running an update and upgrade in konsole
<clivejo> see it that stops it
<soee> clivejo: there is bug in discover notifier when running update (or system running it in the background)
<soee> and yofel already reported it upstream
<clivejo> crashes plasma shell?
<soee> yes
<soee> yofel: do you rememebr the bug ID ?
<clivejo> any work around? remove the package or disable updates?
<clivejo> the new discover looks quite nice
<yofel> removing the notifier might help
<yofel> kde 357704
<ubottu> KDE bug 357704 in notifier "Muon notifier crashes on apt package list updates" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357704
<yofel> disabling updates doesn't help because the apt trigger to show notifications crashes it, so even an "apt update" in konsole will crash plasma
<clivejo> yofel: yes, Ive noticed that
<clivejo> but seems to have settled down since I installed the updates
<clivejo> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu3 (wily), package size 7718 kB, installed size 32634 kB
<clivejo> thats quite an old version of calligra
<clivejo> surely we should have the most up-to-date versions if we are "showcasing" them on Discover?
<yofel> that's what was there for wily
<yofel> nobody updated xenial yet
<clivejo> Ive them in my PPA
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/calligra
<clivejo> Can someone load Discover and click on the KDE "Discover all possibilites" banner in the slideshow
<clivejo> Im getting an SSL error
<clivejo> The certificate authority's certificate is invalid
<clivejo> The certificate cannot be verified for internal reasons
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark
<BluesKaj> up early
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-174-g8f21836 * Carlo Vanini: src (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> add keyboard shortcut to focus search box
<pursuivant> Add keyboard shortcut to move focus to the search box, and give it focus at startup.
<pursuivant> If the box is hidden, e.g. by changes preview, the focus is not changed. Otherwise you could change the content of the search box without seeing it.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/8f21836cff78f9834f9052e301363f106d5d1ded
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-175-g8b92ce3 * Carlo Vanini: src/icons (9 files)
<pursuivant> rename icons
<pursuivant> Rename icon files to solve CMake (ECM) warnings.
<pursuivant> ```
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/8b92ce38f08ec5789b27747851beb4421f0cffef
<soee> yofel: current updates make pam-kwallet4 removed so i think now all is fine
<yofel> right, I made it break the wrong thing
<clivejo> yofel or sgclark: any idea what this CMake error is about? https://paste.kde.org/p9yru3zlg
<yofel> are you build-depending on e-c-m?
<yofel> oh, if you are, then qtbase5-dev might be missing
<clivejo> yes I am
<sgclark> yeah looks like qt5 dep missing
<sgclark> what yofel said
<clivejo> do I have to set the QT version as 5?
<yofel> you at least have to install qt 5
<yofel> setting the version isn't necessary
<clivejo> what is kdelibs5-dev?
<yofel> kde4libs
<clivejo> !info kdelibs5-dev
<ubottu> kdelibs5-dev (source: kde4libs): development files for the KDE Development Platform libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.13-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1300 kB, installed size 9462 kB
<clivejo> why does it say 5 :/
<sgclark> yeah I know, that through me off for a long time
<yofel> the SOVERSION of the libraries in kde4libs is 5
<yofel> e.g. libkdecore5, hence 5
<yofel> version 4 was kde-3-libs
<yofel> dunno why the guys went with the 5 for the dev package though
<clivejo> ok libkdcraw builds not but its failing due to the install file
<clivejo> the install file is libkdcraw23.install
<clivejo> but the file being built is usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5KDcraw.so.5.0.0
<clivejo> should the package not have the same name?
<yofel> sure
<clivejo> libkf5kdcraw
<clivejo> .install etc
<yofel> there's no lib with soversion suffix?
<clivejo> I guess this is the KF5 port?
<yofel> well, there should be a file called libKF5KDcraw.so.X
<yofel> where X is a number
<clivejo> the old install file is usr/lib/libkdcraw.so.23.*.*
<yofel> o.O
 * yofel looks
<yofel> clivejo: that is NOT the old install file
 * yofel looks up an old lib packaging guide
<yofel> you are misunderstanding something
<yofel> clivejo: https://www.netfort.gr.jp/~dancer/column/libpkg-guide/libpkg-guide.html
<yofel> read that sometime soon
<yofel> that's not official debian documentation, but even if a bit old, probably still the best lib packaging guide
<yofel> clivejo: so for now, what's in the old install file?
<yofel> btw. add that link to your packaging docs
<clivejo> I dont know, Im confused as hell
<clivejo> nothing in this package is matching up
<sgclark> kf5 port maybe?
<yofel> well yes, the packaging is for the qt4 one, the kf5 port looks completely different
<clivejo> so its the wrong packaging?
<yofel> you have to pretty much redo the package from scratch
<clivejo> this is the new files being built - https://paste.kde.org/pb0wzz7gl
<yofel> ok, that looks good. Now as you don't know what to look for, look at chapter 5.3 of the link I just gave you
<yofel> that talks about how to find out the proper package name
<clivejo> libKF5KDcraw5
<yofel> 9 of 10 points, package names are always all lowercase
<clivejo> I copy and pasted, I keep spelling the stupid thing wrong
<clivejo> my brain is convinced its call kdraw
<clivejo> but how has it jumped from 23 to 5?
<clivejo> I dont unstand that
<yofel> usually you always go upwards, but as the lib got renamed - resulting in a different filename - it reset it's version to the default for frameworks
<yofel> not quite sure why they went with 5 instead of 1 as they usually bump the soname version every release, but whatever
<yofel> hm, I tried installing plasma5.5 on wily, and after the update I have no favorites in kickoff o.O
<yofel> and reboot-after-update doesn't work at all. We need a solution for that before that gets released to users
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.4.3: W/PPA 5.5.3: X/LANDING W/LANDING, Apps 15.08.3: W/PPA, 15.12.0: X/WIP, FW 5.18: X/LANDING W/LANDING | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging | plasma 5.5 in kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing for xenial, kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for wily
<yofel> diff: wily stuff is in backports-landing now
<clivejo> I can understand framework being bumped to 5
<clivejo> but isnt this an app?
<clivejo> release as part of apps 15.12.0
<yofel> *shrug*, seems like they're calling all qt5 libs libKF5*
<yofel> gpgmepp is also in apps and called libFK5something
<clivejo> its so confusing!
<clivejo> my head hurts
<yofel> well, I'll agree with that
<clivejo> yofel: have you called from testers for plasma on wily?
<clivejo> for
<clivejo> I cant type today
<BluesKaj> I left wily behind a while back
<yofel> not yet, still thinking about whether we want to do that just yet
<clivejo> whats your thinking?
<clivejo> not happy about something?
<yofel> I did the test myself: 1) After the upgrade there is no functional way to reboot, so most users will probably powerbutton out. Not nice. 2) The muon issue 3) The upgrade somehow wiped my kickoff favorites. Also not nice.
<yofel> so with 3 issues staring me in the face after a basic upgrade test, I think we have debugging to do before we let people find even more issues
<yofel> The only positive thing I can say is that there were no file conflicts during the upgrade, so we did a good job at finding those.
<yofel> and well, plasma *does* work mostly after the upgrade
<marco-parillo> 1) I was able to open a konsole and sudo poweroff
<marco-parillo> 2) Yes, the plasma crashes everytime I apt update upgrade are ugly, but has not really interrupted my workflow.
<marco-parillo> 3) That happened sometime during wily daily updates also. Testers need to be warned to remove from favorites and re-add them.
<yofel> true, konsole will work which is enough for testers I guess
<yofel> 3) is really bad if that was done even by a regular update :(
<yofel> but ok, I guess some people will appreciate using it on wily
<yofel> !testers
<yofel> for those still on wily and/or using wily, plasma 5.5 is in kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for testing. For known issues so far see above
<ubottu> testers is Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<sgclark> ok, I think I still have wily somewhere
<yofel> meh, found another issue after all
<yofel> Unpacking plasma-framework (5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1) over (5.15.0-0ubuntu1) ...
<yofel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-framework_5.18.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<yofel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kdevappwizard/templates/qml-plasmoid.tar.bz2', which is also in package kapptemplate 4:15.08.3-0ubuntu0.1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1
<ScottK> yofel: Unpack order is not deterministic so one success us not enough to say there's no file overwrite issues.  One gives you about 50% chance of that.
<yofel> ScottK: I know, I was just happy that I didn't hit something already in my first test..
<ScottK> OK.  Just making sure.
<yofel> thanks for caring :)
<mamarley> I actually haven't had a working GUI way to shutdown any of my Kubuntu systems since the first KF5/Plasma5 release.  If I tell it to shudown from Kickoff, Plasma dies but then it just sits there and does nothing.
<shadeslayer> how do you start your session?
<shadeslayer> SDDM or manually?
<mamarley> SDDM
<yofel> try quitting quassel before that
<shadeslayer> huh 0.o
<yofel> that seems to be the cause for that for me
<mamarley> yofel: OK, but I suspect there is still a Bug somewhere.
<yofel> it keeps running in the background unless I either do another shutdown from krunner (which is still there), or do something more forceful like killing ksmserver or so
<yofel> only happens on 2 of 3 systems here, which makes me rather clueless what to look for...
<mamarley> I usually just Ctrl+Alt+F1 and momentarily press the power button.
<denza242> hi guys, I got an idea for KDE Docs. Basically, to increase readability and make it easier for newbies to understand, I think that the docs should be ported to the MarkDown format
<denza242> I have even made a (rather quick and dirty) example using pandoc
<denza242> (the docs I used are for konversation)
<sgclark> I randomly get it. sudo shutdown -h now always works though. I thought it was my mix match of ppas and packaging cruft haha. We should probably start a bug? or is there one?
<mamarley> I do have tons of PPAs on my systems too, but I have also reproduced the issue on systems that don't have many PPAs.
<sgclark> denza242: we have no control over that, please try #kde-docs (it might be a hard sell though)
<denza242> sgclark: ah, thanks
<denza242> (I was merely pointed here by someone else)
<BluesKaj> namely me :-)
<BluesKaj> well, now we know 
<sgclark> no worries :) just pointing to the place that handles kde docs
<denza242> sgclark: posted there 
<_Groo_> hello all
<_Groo_> have been away for a few weeks
<_Groo_> how can i help testing 5.5.3 in wily?
<_Groo_> ok, backports-landing, ill test tonight and report back here
<lordievader> Hehe, I just upgraded to backports, lets go one step further \o/
<lordievader> clivejo, yofel: Upgraded to backports-landing without problem.
<lordievader> Rebooting through the menu works.
<genii> Yay sddm-kcm
<janmalte> Are there some simple tasks which help out testing Plamsa 5.5 for Willy?
<clivejo> janmalte: just use it
<janmalte> well, i dont feel very comfortable to use it for daily work at the moment ;) 
<clivejo> understandable
<clivejo> but thats the best way to test it :)
<clivejo> and report any bugs, no matter how small they seem
<ovidiu-florin> hello people
<clivejo> hi ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> hows you?
<ovidiu-florin> better
<ovidiu-florin> I've had some problems
<clivejo> glad to hear that
<ovidiu-florin> but I hope I'm on the right path to solve them now
<clivejo> glad to hear you are better :P
<ovidiu-florin> building okular in pbuilder now
<clivejo> did you do a batchpatch?
<clivejo> okular is building fine on LP, its just the symbols are throwing warnings
<ovidiu-florin> and I can't test localy to see that I can solve the symbols issue?
<ovidiu-florin> or I can do that only on launchpad?
<clivejo> well you can, but its kinda wasting your time
<clivejo> you need to grab the two buildlogs from LP
<clivejo> and patch the symbols file with the diffs
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: done
<ovidiu-florin> I'm testing in pbuilder now
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: the missing symbols have not updated
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pcusi5k79/5sjxr4
<ovidiu-florin> how do I solve those?
<ovidiu-florin> manual patch?
<clivejo> remove them manually
<ovidiu-florin> the pbuilder prints them being replaced
<ovidiu-florin> not just removed
<clivejo> basically you should check the symbols before you remove them
<ovidiu-florin> api.kde.org?
<clivejo> its like a to be sure, to be sure
<yofel> reading the upstream git log is usually more meaningful
<yofel> except that in case of okular you may skip that as all removals are safe
<ovidiu-florin> so... how should I check the symbols?
<yofel> first of all, the (optional) ones are always ok to be removed
<yofel> that's usually internal GCC symbols that leak into the public namespace
<ovidiu-florin> ok, how do I remove them?
<ovidiu-florin> manual edit ?
<yofel> yes
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: first one is not optional
<ovidiu-florin> how do I check it?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: it indeed is not, what you missed this time is that the soname version of libokular was changed from 6 to 7
<yofel> so as the interface version changed, any kind of changes are OK
<yofel> clive took care of that before you took over okular
<yofel> otherwise your best bet is to run c++filt on the symbol to look where it likely came from
<yofel> then look up the source history to find out what happened to it and/or talk to upstream
<clivejo> yofel: does that happen much?
<yofel> esp. the libs shipped in applications like to change the version every release, i.e. libmarblewidget, kdcraw, kipi, etc.
<yofel> frameworks and some other cases have an ABI stability guarantee, there you need to watch out
<yofel> and in the worst case, when upstream messes up we can still work around it by using the DebianAbiManager, but that's something for another day
<_Groo_> k, ive upgraded to 5.5 from 5.4 with backports-landing
<_Groo_> only 2 errors
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/awGwt7xG/
<_Groo_> also, is anyone able to search documents, images, etc with dolphin: baloo works because i can search from the search anid launch widget, but the options in dolphin are greyed out
<yofel> thanks for testing
 * yofel wonders how to fix the l10n mess -.-
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go
<ovidiu-florin> I've updated the docs
<ovidiu-florin> with what I've learned now
<ovidiu-florin> and will continue tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> thanks for your help clivejo and yofel
<yofel> hm, let me make l10n ubuntu1 just the new release and ubuntu2 the conflict resolution
<yofel> and I'll need to fix the version in plasma-desktop-data 
<_Groo_> also, i have some strange behaviour in kf5-nm
<ovidiu-florin> see you tomorrow guys :-D
<yofel> nini
<_Groo_> it shows me an empty icon in systray alongside the proper icon
<_Groo_> anyone else seeing this?
<ovidiu-florin> sorry for such a short presence
<mck182> I have a question about kci-unstable, quite often a newer package is available but it will not upgrade to it, here's an example of plasma-framework:
<mck182>  *** 4:5.17.0+git20160104.1118+15.10-0 0
<mck182>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mck182>      5.18.0+git20160111.1839+15.10-0 0
<mck182>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/unstable/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<mck182> ...why is that happening (every now and then)?
<yofel> mck182: because we mess up during development and the CI builds broken packages
<mck182> oh
<yofel> _Groo_: not with NM, on my other notebook I have an invisible device manager though
<mck182> yofel: how can I recover from this? ie. upgrade to the newest version available?
<yofel> mck182: you'll have to force-install the older version: apt install plasma-framework=5.18.0+git20160111.1839+15.10-0
<yofel> might need the same for a couple libs
<mck182> ah /me tries
<mck182> slow internet, that will take a while ._.
<_Groo_> yofel: go to system tray settings, disable network > apply, enable network > apply
<_Groo_> yofel: nm comes back
<yofel> sorry about that. We currently have no concept of feature branches, so by the time we notice that we messed up the CI already built the mess
<mck182> yofel: np, it's called "unstable" for a reason :)
<_Groo_> anyone able to "see" documents in dolphin (using the search documents option)?
<_Groo_> want to make sure its not my machine alone
<sgclark> yofel did you put 5.18.0 kf5 in staging-applications on purpose?
<yofel> sgclark: yes
<yofel> apps don't build with 5.15
<sgclark> ah ok
 * yofel wonders what to do with those file conflicts
<yofel> cripple the 15.08 packages to work with plasma or make plasma uninstallable until 15.12 is done...
<sgclark> having lib so version problems with pim, trying to sort out what I need to rebuild
<yofel> yeah, Dan said that they're not paying attention to ABI right now :/
<sgclark> ugh
<yofel> apt-cache rdepends is probably the most useful tool here
<sgclark> think I will go through the list and rebuild all deps
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> that works to thanks
<clivejo> hummmm my clipboard history has gone :/
 * yofel makes jedi-like gestures
<yofel> It was not important to you!
<clivejo> It is very important to me!
<sgclark> lol
 * clivejo gives up
<_Groo_> clivejo: you mean the clipboard widget in systray?
<clivejo> I mean libkipi and trying to understand it
<clivejo> oh yeah, the systray icon is gone
 * yofel has the systray icon
<clivejo> my systray looks a mess :(
<yofel> but yeah, some icons seem to randomly go missing..
<clivejo> took me ages to realise what the paper between two rollers was
<clivejo> dropbox icon is bearly visable
 * yofel thinks the new battery widget looks ridiculous
<yofel> that's a white box. end.
<clivejo> and 3-4 arent even showing
<clivejo> so I got my clipboard icon back by removing it and adding it again
<_Groo_> clivejo: yep
<_Groo_> clivejo: same problem with wifi for me
<_Groo_> clivejo: systray is always 'finicky" between versions
<_Groo_> clivejo: can you test dolphin search for me?
<clivejo> do KDE not have a PACKAGERS file to give an indication on where files hould go?
<clivejo> _Groo_: what do I need to do?
<_Groo_> open dolphin
<clivejo> done
<_Groo_> on the left you have the search for" panel
<_Groo_> with documents,images,audio files, videos?
<clivejo> yup
<_Groo_> click on it
<_Groo_> does it work?
<clivejo> which one?
<_Groo_> advanced icons are greyed out?
<_Groo_> none of them works for me
<clivejo> same#
<_Groo_> bummer
<_Groo_> baloo works
<_Groo_> if you use the search widget it works just fine
<clivejo> clicked on images in my pic folder and nothing
<_Groo_> but "search:/"inside dolphin is broken
<_Groo_> says missing protocol
<_Groo_> but timeline:/ works
<_Groo_> click on "recently saved" today,yesterday
<_Groo_> if you have baloo indexing stuff, you should see it working
<_Groo_> but not search
<_Groo_> maybe it was fixed in 15.12?
<_Groo_> yofel: any eta for landing 15.12?
<yofel> _Groo_: a week if I'm optimistic. There's the debian merges left as well for apps
<_Groo_> yofel: k
<yofel> currently trying to figure out those file conflicts
<yofel> i love it when two current versions ship the same thing *-.-
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah its a pain
<_Groo_> but overall its a solid release
<_Groo_> working as intended anyway
<_Groo_> although i believe we need to see why plasma-nm is acting strange
<_Groo_> im gonna update network-manager to 1.0.10 and see if it fixes anything (backport)
<yofel> *blink* what happened to the trello board
<yofel> are old cards now withering? ^^
<yofel> hm, our list-missing pbuilder hook is broken as it uses the old syntax
<soee> hi, anything important happend while i was sleeping ? :)
<yofel> we found more bugs? ^^
<soee> yofel: with recent updates these are marked to be removed: kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-pl language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-pl ?
<yofel> they shouldn't be...
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472763/
<soee> maybe due to plasma-desktop changes ?
<yofel> yes, but there should be updated so kde-l10n as well
<yofel> *updates
<yofel> *to
<soee> i see people already testing staging-backports: https://plus.google.com/u/0/100972376182361138544/posts/YPnbzRtNYQ9
<soee> yofel: is it possible that -l10n-* files were replaced by language-pack* files ?
<yofel> no
<yofel> soee: are you sure there are no updates? I did make a change in plasma-desktop that breaks l10n, but uploaded a compatible l10n set at the same time
<yofel> hm, looks like kde-wallpapers is gone from apps
<valorie> I think they moved it to plasma?
<valorie> memory fuzzy on that
<yofel> yes, I wonder where the note for that is...
<soee> yofel: i run 3 times apt update, no new l10n
<yofel> strange, can you please run apt with -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14472977/
<yofel> soee: do you have ppa-landing enabled?
<soee> only staging frameworks and plasma i thin
<yofel> add ppa-landing please, that's where l10n is in
<soee> but this isn't any official ppa that will be available by default ?
<yofel> no, but that's where stuff ends up that's supposed to get uploaded to the archive
<soee> ok, now it works fine
<soee> can someone confirm that discover dos not allow removing software sources (ppas) ?
 * yofel goes merging some apps
<yofel> akonadi, I love you - not
<yofel> brrrrrr, libkf5akonadiprivate5.symbols has tons of MISSING lines in git..
<sgclark> after merge or ?
<yofel> someone "fixed" CI by just committing the comments
<sgclark> what comments?
 * sgclark is lost
<yofel> #MISSING is technically a comment
<sgclark> is this in any way related to the pim that I am working on the we decided to do rebuilds?
<sgclark> if so  am stopping now and you can take over. 
<yofel> nono, this is already in the PPA
<yofel> I'm just working out file conflicts. Won't have an effect on the binary result
<_Groo_> yofel: just a word of advice
<yofel> hm?
<_Groo_> yofel: it might be a good idea to see if theres a fix or a workaround for the missing network icon when plasmashell starts
<_Groo_> yofel: or we will have some angry customers :D
<yofel> probably, I haven't checked yet
<yofel> well, that's why the packages are not in backports yet ;)
<_Groo_> the stupid icon (and funcionality) only shows up if you disable/reenable in systray settings or do systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<_Groo_> yofel: i know, just talking
<_Groo_> every single time you restart plasmashell
<_Groo_> no fun :P
<yofel> nah, it is a good idea
<yofel> which totally doesn't happen all the time thanks to muon >.>
<_Groo_> im gonna check plasma-nm git to see if i can create a patch from 5.6
<_Groo_> so we wont have at least this bug to worry about
<yofel> ack, thanks
<_Groo_> yofel: prolly this one :P http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-nm.git&a=commit&h=190e27a1acaa4469aaeca0653fd0a4368f730ecc
<yofel> possibly..
<_Groo_> yofel: hmmpf... nope...
<yofel> heh
<_Groo_> yofel: nope, prolly not reported yet
<_Groo_> yofel: more likely we need to revert this one: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=plasma-nm.git&a=blobdiff&h=60b3843e8da0f907fdbd69db3233dcb678275453&hp=62fd7a9dea996f6a7257c2275ed5fd34dbfba6f1&hb=1e840b9877286592a20cfba1f91b676d178e5ae8&f=libs%2Fdeclarative%2Fconnectionicon.cpp
<yofel> FWIW, for me the wifi icon works fine at least. Both connected and disconnected
<_Groo_> yofel: if not, its not fixed yet
<yofel> don't have a cable to test that
<_Groo_> yofel: if you do a kquitapp plasmashell
<_Groo_> an then run plasmashell
<_Groo_> does the icon shows up?
<_Groo_> wifi?
<yofel> yes
<_Groo_> im not on cable either
<_Groo_> really?
<_Groo_> cause it stays invisible here
<_Groo_> yofel: is it a fresh install? or an upgrade from 5.4.x?
<yofel> upgrade
<_Groo_> same as mine
<yofel> we don't have any 5.5 install media yet
<_Groo_> interesting
<_Groo_> i do have a vpn
<yofel> I don't. At least not on this notebook
<_Groo_> removed, didnt made a difference
<_Groo_> anyway ill dig more later
<_Groo_> seeya all later
<yofel> cya
<bluesabre> Hello Kubuntu developers!  This is a bit of a followup from a discussion we had back in September (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/20/%23kubuntu-devel.html) in regards to shimmer-themes, the Orion GTK theme, and the breeze package...
<bluesabre> Would you like to take the orion theme into your package/care?  It's no longer maintained, but may still be used by kubuntu.  If at all possible, we would like to remove it from the shimmer-themes package (since it is unmaintained, and prevents our uploaders from being able to upload new versions of the shimmer-themes package)
<yofel> bluesabre: just go ahead and remove it, we'll be switching to breeze-gtk this cycle
<bluesabre> yofel: Cool, we'll start to get that rolling then
<bluesabre> Thanks for the quick response!
<yofel> thank you for asking :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-12
<yofel> I merged 5% of applications..
<yofel> this will take a while
<valorie> weee
<valorie> yofel: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} for doing all this work
<snele> guys just to let you know I installed wily on test partition, installed updates, added backports-landing ppa and after reboot system wont boot
<snele> in dmesg there are sddm segfalts 
<valorie> that's not good
<snele> i can start system with startx but its broken
<yofel> ouch
<yofel> is apport catching the crash at least?
<snele> yofel: system is not booting. when I boot it with startx command plasma crashes and freezes all the time
<snele> yofel: in dmesg it said something like this "sddm segfalt in qt5core.co"
<snele> maybe I had no luck :)
<snele> *i just had no luck :)
<valorie> snele: if you try updating and full-upgrade again, does anything more happen?
<yofel> well, it''s not like I haven't seen sddm crashes in the past. But this is too vague for debugging :/
<snele> valorie: no.
<yofel> well, I'm off to bed for now. I'll read in the morning if you find out more. nini
<valorie> sweet dreams, yofel
<snele> nite yofel
<valorie> snele: how about sudo apt install -f
<valorie> where -f=fix
<snele> valorie: tried that also
<valorie> and dpkg configure -a ?
<snele> all packages installed without errors. i don't know what went wrong
<valorie> bleah
<snele> valorie: i didn't tried last one 
<valorie> well, your example is keeping me from upgrading 
<valorie> until later, at least
<valorie> snele: that should catch any bad configs
<snele> what i really want to test is xenial but installer crashes on dailies... :(
<snele> valorie: I will reboot to test
<valorie> I've not upgraded xenial either
<valorie> yet
<snele> valorie: I could not fix it
<snele> I will install again wily on test partition and test again
<snele> tomorrow
<DarinMiller> What's the easiest way to see a log of today's discussions? Has anyone mentioned that 5.5.3 landing causes sddm to fail? This may be an upstream issue, but it showed up with landing update. 
<DarinMiller> I checked on bugs.kde.org but have yet to find a similar bug.
<ahoneybun> DarinMiller, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/12/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<ahoneybun> today: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<ahoneybun> the other one is kinda tomorrow's lol
<DarinMiller> Cool. I am new to IRC as you probably guessed.
<ahoneybun> it's all good, Welcome!
<ahoneybun> we were all new once
<_Groo_> yofel: im glad to report that the wifi problem was an old plasmashellrc
<_Groo_> once i got rid of the crud it started working correctly
<DarinMiller> btw, I found a "fix" for the xenial install failure.  I will post in a second for snele reference.  And to answer snele question, 16.04 also has the sddm failure.
<DarinMiller> To fix xenial install issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450  AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key')
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<DarinMiller> Grab a 15.10 iso and mount it (Disk image mounter in dolphin works great). 
<DarinMiller> Copy /casper/filesystem.squashfs to a temp directory
<DarinMiller> navigate to the temp dir and run sudo unsquashfs -x filesystem.squashfs
<DarinMiller> renme squashfs-root directory to 15.10
<DarinMiller> grab the same filesytem.squash file from the 16.04 and perform the same operation
<DarinMiller> copy the /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py from the 15.10 sub folder to the same loacation in the 16.04 folder.
<DarinMiller> then run the following command on the 16.04 folder sudo mksquashfs squashfs-root filesystem.squashfs -b 1024k -comp xz -Xbcj x86 -e boot
<DarinMiller> make a std bootable 16.04 bootable usb and copy the new filesystem.squashfs file to the /casper directory on the 16.04 iso. 
<DarinMiller> Install as usual.
<DarinMiller> Not sure why, but when I make my squash file, it's ~300 to 400mb smaller than the original.
<DarinMiller> Note: unsquashing and resquashing must be performed as root on the 16.04 file to maintain correction permissions.
<soee> hiho
<soee> why so long names: plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop and qml-module-qtquick-controls-styles-breeze ?
<soee> yofel: were there any important changes in sddm lately? Atm. if i logout and try to login, it fails 2 times (if i enter password i see black screen with some text for 1-2 sec. and im moved back to sddm), than third attempt works fine
<stefanw> hey guys, i'd like to test plasma 5.5.3
<soee> hi stefanw
<stefanw> hi soee
<soee> stefanw: you wan tot test it for Wily right ?
<stefanw> yes. i am already using kubuntu-ci/unstable but would like something with less #updates per hour ;)
<soee> well i'm not sure if it is good idea to mix kubuntu-ci/unstable with backports landing ppa
<soee> but to test out packages you have to add: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<stefanw> i would of course purge kubuntu-ci first
<soee> it contains Plasma 5.5.3 and Frameworks 5.18
<soee> stefanw: ok so please do it first
<soee> than test are more accurate
<stefanw> soee: sure
<stefanw> soee: i'm on plasma 5.5.3 - already much better then kubuntu-ci/unstable and plasma 5.4.x
<stefanw> soee: no issues so far
<stefanw> s/then/than
<soee> stefanw: no errors during upgrade etc ?
<stefanw> no errors during upgrade
<stefanw> it only asked me about an sddm config file that i supposedly changed and i chose to use the package-maintainer's version
<valorie> soee: did you see the comments earlier about sddm?
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<valorie> noone assigned as yet
<soee> what comments ? :)
<valorie> snele had a bad experience as did another user who posted that bug report link
<valorie> you asked about sddm earlier
<soee_> yofel: so stefanw tested Plasma 5.5.3 for willy and says all went fine
<clivejo> good morning ladies and gentlemens
<jussi> Good Evening all
<soee_> hiho clivejo
<clivejo> hi soee_
<clivejo> anything exciting with you?
<clivejo> morning bluesabre#
<clivejo> morning BluesKaj even
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bluesabre> morning clivejo :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning clivejo
<clivejo> sorry bluesabre, my autocomplete picked your username rather than BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> too much blues around :-)
 * BluesKaj has been using the same nick on irc for almost 17 yrs
<soee_> BluesKaj: can you test Plasma 5.5.3 fir Wily ?
<bluesabre> clivejo: np, I had a feeling that was the case
<BluesKaj> soee_, sorry I can't . Wily is behind me now, on Xenial 
<soee_> lordievader: you have Wily ?
<BluesKaj> I've got 3 ppas on the go in my sources.list , cli -stable, staging and landing...no breakage yet
<BluesKaj> but I think staging is pretty inactive atm
<soee_> landing now containts all stuff to test i think
<clivejo> you have CI stable enanbled?
<BluesKaj> yes
<clivejo> :/
<BluesKaj> I have 14.04 as my fall back OS 
<clivejo> oh ok
<BluesKaj> clivejo, why ?
<BluesKaj> no breakage so far now for 5 days
<clivejo> lot of breakages due to epochs will be coming via CI
<yofel> soee_: I don't know of any sddm changes that would make sddm fail a couple times before working. So far there only seem to be a couple people that sddm doesn't work at all for.
<yofel> although I'm wondering if that's really sddm or qt5.5
<soee_> brb
<mparillo> The SDDM failure before success happens to me regularly on Manjaro on real HW, but never on Kubuntu and never in a VM. If there are versions of SW I should compare I would be happy to try.
<lordievader> stefanw: Yes?
<lordievader> Err, that was for soee.
<soee> yes?
<lordievader> 12-12:30 < soee_> lordievader: you have Wily ?
<lordievader> Yes ;)
<soee> lordievader: can you test Plasma 5.5.3 ?
<lordievader> If that is in the backports-landing ppa I already did. Upgraded to that yesterday.
<soee> lordievader: all fine ?
<lordievader> Seemed so, installed fine, rebooted fine.
<soee> yofel: ^ next user reports that upgrade to Plasma 5.5.3 works fine :)
<soee> *on Wily
<soee> brb
<yofel> ok, so SDDM seem to be our problem child really, and that seems to be hardware dependent :S
<clivejo> what hardware?
<yofel> no idea, I'm just guessing what the problem could be
<clivejo> oh I thought you had discovered something
 * yofel wonders why he has 90 apt-check processes running
<yofel> that thing is so broken
<soee_> also login failing attempts are a bit random, i needed 5 attemts also of single one, or after waiting like 1 min inactive in sddm it went after first time i think
<yofel> aaand apt-check crashed my systemd
<yofel> *system
<lordievader> Wut, how?
<lordievader> By spawning too many processes?
<yofel> yep, last I saw I had 89 processes running, which eventually spammed swap and thanks to OOM-killer being broken in current kernels the system just locked up
<soee_> BluesKaj: can you test for me one thing on Xenial ?
<BluesKaj> soee_, sure
<soee_> BluesKaj: please create new user (call it test or whatever), than on your account add User Switch widget and see if this new user is listed there and you can switch to it
<BluesKaj> soee_, I don't like fooling with user accts since I know so little about them, being the only user on this pc I've never had reason to add or change users
<vip> hello
<clivejo> soee_: doing that now
<soee_> clivejo: thanks
<clivejo> The widget just has New session
<clivejo> I click that and it brings me back to a SDDM login
<BluesKaj> thanks clivejo :-)
<clivejo> Test user was there and I clicked on it and typed password, openned a new Plasma session as Test user
<clivejo> I logged out of Test and back to login and things got a bit corrupt
<soee_> yeah, for me when i changed sessions, sound was playing from the previous one
<soee_> then when i get back to my account audio applet was red - some error :/
<clivejo> oh I didnt have anything playing
<clivejo> I mean the display is corrupt
<clivejo> http://postimg.org/image/rm62bqafh/
<clivejo> Letters missing, no name on the account 
<clivejo> let me play something
<soee_> brb
<clivejo> ok the sound stops at the login screen
<clivejo> and resumes when I click to unlock my regular account
<soee> and it works fine>
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> song picked up where I left it
<clivejo> anyone else had that garabled font thing? 
<clivejo> I had it for a while in wily development
<clivejo> but it disappeared
<clivejo> seems its back!
 * yofel remembers seeing that once months ago
<clivejo> sddm related?
<yofel> no idea
<clivejo> seems odd to have regressed after update to sddm?
<BluesKaj> odd, just switched activities and  konversation disappeared and quit 
<soee_> Maxiride: hiho
<soee_> Maxiride: install ppa-purge first
<soee_> Maxiride: than add this ppa: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing (run: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing)
<soee_> than: sudo apt update
<soee_> sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee_> if something goes wrong purge backports landing ppa running: sudo ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<soee_> if all will be fine, you can remove testing ppa by running: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<Maxiride> soee: ppa-purge installed and ppa added. However I'll wait this late evening for the upgrade becuase I'm currently running simulations with Mathematica for the University. So not the right moment to test new stuff :D
<nicols> hello .... how can i help with 5.5.3? :)
<soee_> nicols: welcome :)
<yofel> vendors should seriously make the enter button red on keyboards
<nicols> just add  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing and do a dist-upgrade?
<soee_> nicols: do you have Wily running ?
<yofel> what could possibly go wrong by pressing it? ^^
<soee_> nicols: run: sudo apt full-upgrade
<nicols> soee_: i have at home, at work we have lts policy so i am on 14.04 .... i will be at home in few hours
<soee_> nicols: than please report if upgrade was smooth or you had some errors
<soee_> nicols: sure :) when you have time
<nicols> soee_: just to look for errors during full-upgrade?
<soee_> nicols: yes, than test if your system works fine after upgrade
<nicols> soee_: OK. I will report here asap :)
<soee_> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I see plasma 5.5.3 for wily is in the green
<ovidiu-florin> except 2 orange
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: does that mean we will get it soon in backports?
<sgclark> good morning
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: it's already in backports-landing for wily and ~ready for testing
<yofel> I forgot about that breeze warning though, should be looked at maybe
<yofel> hm, and we need something that actually causes breeze-gtk to get installed
<soee_> ovidiu-florin: if you can test 5.5.3 for Wily please do, i'm collecting testers input
<clivejo> soee: have you a shared doc of the tester input you are collecting?
<sgclark> seems I do not have a wily lying around, dunno if I will get to making a vm today :(
<sgclark> pim is still a mess, I am going to try to build the whole darn thing locally...
<nicols> soee_: apt full-upgrade done without any errors. just rebooted my machine. what/where to look ? :)
<clivejo> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> clivejo, pong
<clivejo> your on xenial?
<BluesKaj> yes
<clivejo> open krunner and press the down arow
<yofel> interesting
<BluesKaj> there is no down arrow, only a red X
<clivejo> down arrow on your keyboard
<yofel> that should *still* have a button though
<yofel> I wonder how many undocumented features plasma actually has
<BluesKaj> clivejo, well, well ... :-)
<clivejo> yofel: thats what I reckoned, but I seen the "Clear History" button and wondered what its for
<clivejo> just asked in Plasma and they said krunner does have history!
<clivejo> I know BluesKaj has been missing that feature :)
<sgclark> oh, I knew thT
<sgclark> that*
<clivejo> but I do agree a button would be nice
<sgclark> guess that is why I had history and no one esle did haha
<yofel> I always thought the "clear history" thing was for the autocompletion
<yofel> someone file a bug for bad UI design
<BluesKaj> yeah  drop down like ordinary dialogs would be nice, but I'll settle for the down arrow 
<clivejo> yofel: are you monitoring #plasma?
<yofel> I'm in there, but usually don't read it. /me looks
<clivejo> mck182 is having trouble with apt-get
<clivejo> I havent noticed that
<nicols> hello
<clivejo> hi nicols
<nicols> Executable: plasmashell PID: 3050 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 12.01.2016. 19:15:08
<nicols> plasmashel crashed 3 times in 5 minutes :(
<yofel> if that happens when you try to update your packages, then that's known
<yofel> but I think that's the only plasma crash we know of so far
<nicols> i was doing apt-get update in konsole when plasmashel crashed :)
<nicols> so, that's known bug?
<clivejo> nicols: thats a known issue :)
<clivejo> A "feature" for testers :P
<nicols> ok
<nicols> i will keep testing other stuff :)
<clivejo> once you do an update and upgrade, it will stop
<yofel> nicols: kde 357704
<ubottu> KDE bug 357704 in notifier "Muon notifier crashes on apt package list updates" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357704
<nicols> was that also a bug in 5.4 ?
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> plasma 5.5.3
<nicols> ok
<clivejo> if you have a KDE Bug account, you should add your name to the list
<nicols> i have an account on https://bugs.kde.org/ ... is that it?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> just add a "Me too" on that bug report
<clivejo> you will get status updates then
<nicols> i added a comment ... is that the same?
<clivejo> sgclark: can you poke that bug to confirmed?
<clivejo> or is there a process?
<clivejo> nicols: yup thats how you do it
<yofel> clivejo, mck182: FYI: This was an interesting article on oom sadness: https://lwn.net/Articles/668126/
<clivejo> Ive never have any OOM problems on Kubuntu
<yofel> consider yourself lucky
<clivejo> Rasbian, now thats a different story!
<clivejo> Ive destroyed a number of SD Cards :/
<yofel> pft, that's easy.
<yofel> Make kswapd give up with 8G memory, that's fun
<steps_> hi, so update was almost fine, it stucked on some icons package, until I closed all running apps. after reboot x ran into just some broken graphic mess, then after performing dpkg in recovery mode, it installed 60 more packages and now it runs but in some safe graphic mode with xrender
<steps_> on wily
<yofel> steps_: could you please pastebin your /var/log/apt/term.log?
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> do I have a personal git on LP?
<steps_> oh I can't even open it, kate keeps crashing
<ovidiu-florin> soee_: can you give me the ppa?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: what PPA you need?
<steps_> http://pastebin.com/ssNuUjqf
<ovidiu-florin> backports wily testing
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<clivejo> steps_: sorry I cant read that!
<steps_> it's weird, log ends before that reboot
<Maxiride_> good evening, just did the full upgrade to the new plasma from wily. No errors at all except for a question regarding a Xsession config file. I've left the default option [N] to keep the version already installed.
<Maxiride_> anyway the only bug I had till now is a little glitch in the rendering of the process manager bar in my desktop panel. Looks like shadows are not rendered. Might it be related to the Xsession choose I made?
<yofel> clivejo: yes, you do https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> happy days
<clivejo> yofel: is the core meeting a KCC one?
<clivejo> never heard of WET time before
<ovidiu-florin> $ c++filt _ZN6Okular20TextDocumentSettingsD0Ev@Base
<ovidiu-florin> this did not demangle
<yofel> remove the @Base
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<ovidiu-florin> it works, but why?
<clivejo> magic
<ovidiu-florin> black magic
 * clivejo nods knowingly
<yofel> the part after the @ is some kind of version suffix, I don't quite remember it's meaning
<yofel> but as it's not part of the symbol itself, c++filt can't translate that
<ovidiu-florin> then perhaps....
<ovidiu-florin> $ echo  _ZN6Okular20TextDocumentSettingsD0Ev@Base | c++filt 
<ovidiu-florin> yup 
<ovidiu-florin> this works
 * ovidiu-florin is happy he read the manpage
<belluzj> Hello! I've just seen the blog post on Planet KDE about testing Plasma 5.5 on kubuntu Wily... how could I help?
<Maxiride_> belluzj: welcome there. I'm not a developer but instead a tester. Anyway if you are already on wily add the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing and run an apt full-upgrade
<clivejo> belluzj: there are a few known issues, the major one is plasmashell crashing when you do a apt-get update
<clivejo> it is a rather annoying bug and will hpoefully be resolved soon
<clivejo> but if you can ignore that and help test, that would be great
<Maxiride_> clivejo: How can I find the exact package of something to properly file a bug?
<clivejo> what bug are you filing?
<Maxiride_> I'm having some rendering inssue with the task manager in my plasma panel. Looks like shadows are not rendered. However when going to Dolphin->Option->Help->Report a bug, in the drop down menu I can't find the Task Manager entry.
<clivejo> the crashing plasma bug seems to be the muon updater which its supposed to notify you in the system tray
<clivejo> plasma bugs are reoprted via bugs.kde.org
<yofel> Maxiride_: on bugs.kde.org -> product: plasmashell, component: System Tray
<belluzj> thanks, I'll upgrade
<Maxiride_> yofel: yeah thanks! Found it, didn't thought it was under plasmashell.
<Maxiride_> clivejo: yep I know, indeed the Dolphin Report a Bug window once choosen the app uses bugs.kde.org to file it
<nicols> hmmm .... plasmashell crashed again, but this time i wasnt running update: Executable: plasmashell PID: 3199 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 12.01.2016. 20:47:50
<yofel> please try to get a stacktrace, otherwise we can't do anything
<nicols> does this help: http://pastebin.com/v73sA6uk
<yofel> nicols: please at least install plasma-workspace-dbg and refresh it
<yofel> but that's indeed something I haven't seen yet
 * yofel wonders what's up with that half-decoded libQt5Qml.so.5 o.O
<nicols> yofel: what do you mean with refresh? restart?
<yofel> no, drkonqi has a refresh button for the trace
<yofel> might be a qt crash though :/
<yofel> nicols: you're on wily, right?
<nicols> yes
<yofel> hm, plasma 5.5 still can't set the master channel for the volume applet :(
<mamarley> Yeah, for that reason I am still using KMix.
<michelsedgh> guys is plasma 5.5 stable or i have to face many crashes? i hate crashes :D
<Sho_> I haven't had crashes in months
<yofel> michelsedgh: there is at least one that occurs every time apt updates its lists, so you might want to wait a bit
<michelsedgh> Great!
<michelsedgh> yofel: hm, is there any workaround or no? :c
<yofel> well, uninstalling muon-notifier/plasma-discover-notifier would probably work..
<michelsedgh> thanks :) 
<michelsedgh> and im a little noob to changing plasma. can i downgrade later?
<nicols> i have installed plasma-workspace-dbg ... how to report properly? how to start drkonqi? (sorry, i am new with this)
<yofel> michelsedgh: you can ppa-purge the PPA, but I don't know how well plasma will handle changed config files
<yofel> nicols: drkonqi should auto-start when it crashes, you'll have to wait for the next crash
<yofel> then it'll have a report button in the dialog
<michelsedgh> thanks yofel i will wait a little bit for a more stable version :) thanks alot for your help
<nicols> yofel: do i need kdelibs5-dbg ?
<yofel> nicols: no, that's kde4
<nicols> yofel: just had plasmashell crash, started crash reporting assistant and it says: "this report does not contain anough information..." ehat am i donig wrong?
<yofel> hm, still too many symbols missing
<yofel> nicols: does the install debug symbols button install anything more?
<nicols> plasma-dicover-dbg  .... installing :)
<Maxiride_> How can I deleted the theme cache?
<Maxiride_> *delete
<yofel> Maxiride_: that should be in /var/tmp/kdetmp-$USER 
<yofel> oops
<yofel>  /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER
<yofel> either there or somewhere under ~/.cache
<Maxiride_> yofel: under  ~/.cache there is plasmashell folder, while under the kdecache just icons files.
<Maxiride_> Elke Hein on bugs.kde.org suggested to "Try quitting plasmashell, deleting the theme cache and restarting it." to solve the rendering issue on the task manager but I've no clue how to proceed except killing plasmashell yofel
<Maxiride_> actually is Eike xD
<Sho_> Maxiride_: kquitapp5 plasmashell; cd $HOME/.cache; rm plasma*; sleep 2s; kstart5 plasmashell
<yofel> quitting plasmashell is "kquitapp plasmashell", then you can restart it from krunner. But I'm not sure where the theme cache is these days
<clivejo> when someone has time yofel or sgclark: would you teach me how to merge?
<Maxiride_> Sho_: thanks! rm plasma* did the job. Artifacts gone for now.
<Sho_> Maxiride_: thanks
<Sho_> (I'm Eike)
<Sho_> well free to mark the bug WORKSFORME then
<yofel> clivejo: classic procedure is to take the debian package, look at the diff between that and ubuntu and apply all necessary changes to the debian package so it can be uploaded to ubuntu
<yofel> clivejo: for kde I usually take the shortcut by just doing "git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive; git merge origin/master"
<yofel> and then figuring things out from there
<yofel> and just put "Merge with debian git master" in the changelog
<Maxiride_> Sho_: sure
<yofel> clivejo: one note: if debian adds autopkgtests (i.e. debian/tests), you need to add "XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest" to the source section of the control file
<yofel> look at e.g. akonadi
<yofel> might as well do some merges considering that I'm bored..
<yofel> clivejo: I just added the changelog merge git config to the trello card
<nicols> yofel: http://pastebin.com/ZR7qei5X
<yofel> nicols: that's the muon crash 
<yofel> you can recognize that by line 90
<yofel> clivejo: before you commit the merge, I recommend reading "git diff HEAD" though
<yofel> sometimes the merge might bring in changes you don't want - or already have in another place
<nicols> yofel: ok
<yofel> clivejo: e.g. debian is often missing unstable in the watch files
<clivejo> I need to go through one
<nicols> yofel: i will wait for another crash and comapre report ... if it is different, i'll paste it here :)
<yofel> sure, thanks
<clivejo> wow, senile FIX is 198
<clivejo> havent seen it that low in ages!
<michelsedgh> did you see the bug that plasma shortcuts change back to defult on restart/logout?
<yofel> now that neon tries to get stuff working people care I guess
 * yofel hasn't tried changing any shortcuts since the upgrade..
<michelsedgh> in 5.4 i mean
<yofel> haven't noticed that
<clivejo> is it not due to sgclark merging and fixing stuff in apps ?
<nicols> yofel: i think this one is different: http://pastebin.com/EyJGGrS1
<yofel> maybe
<Maxiride_> Thanks for the help provided =) Quitting for nighttime here. See you
<yofel> sometimes parts of git's automatic merge behavior really drive me insane
<clivejo> yofel: ??
<yofel> unlike a normal commit, you can't really reset a merge without redoing it completely
<yofel> actually, I probably just forgot one of the bazillon options
<clivejo> what is kubuntu_unstable_utopic?
<yofel> no idea
<clivejo> and kubuntu_stable_utopic
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/ ?
<yofel> sounds like historic stuff that shouldn't exist
<yofel> but is there because debian doesn't allow branch deletion
<clivejo> should it not just be left behind?
<nicols> yofel: can you decode anything from my report?
<yofel> nicols: that's the crash you had earlier, can you report that?
<yofel> clivejo: as I said, we can't delete stuff
<nicols> yofel: to https://bugs.kde.org/ ?
<yofel> the crash manager has a report button, please use that
<nicols> ok
 * clivejo has had to install an old theme http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Breeze+Dark+Classic+%285.4+look%29?content=174361
<clivejo> really dont like the new themes
<yofel> I can tolerate it. The only really bad part is the pink-ish highlight color
<yofel> ah right, git reset --soft does what I want
<yofel> But then doesn't add the changelog back, bah
<clivejo> sounds too compliated for me
<yofel> that's just for when you mess up, which to me happens all the time -.-
<yofel> oh great, apps 15.12.1 is out
<yofel> guess I'll bump versions as I merge
<yofel> I wonder if the double-update protection in staging-upload still works
<yofel> hm, actually, not much point in running the script at all
<yofel> we need to merge, so just bumping stuff by hand will work the same
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo: yeah I am trying to fix unstable stuff between pim builds.
<sgclark> and yeah some of the merge failures are right baffeling, many times I cannot reproduce locally. drives me mad.
<yofel> hm, didn't we have some way to figure out QML deps?
<sgclark> sounds like something we discussed @ munich? don't recall the answer
<yofel> ah, the packages have sane names. That helps a lot
<yofel> QtQuick.Controls -> qml-module-qtquick-controls
<nicols> i have probelm with vlc
<nicols> lower 1/5 of video is black
<nicols> in dragon looks ok
<nicols> vlc is same version as in 5.4
<yofel> wheee, akonadi-search has more missing symbols in 15.12.1
<sgclark> hmmm I see your doing stuff, I will stop beating my head against pim...
<yofel> I'm doing merges and updates at the same time, but this is starting to get really annoying
<yofel> guess we'll just hope that in the end having the build-deps be >= 15.12 will be enough to make stuff work -.-
<yofel> sgclark: is there anything left to merge in plasma? Or can we just remove the checklist from trello?
<sgclark> yofel: looks like still quite a bit
<yofel> hm k
<ovidiu-florin> I can't sleep
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm solving the symbols on okular
<ovidiu-florin> I've done 4 so far
<yofel> anything unclear?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: 
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> it seems to be missing the vtable for Okular::ConfigInterface
<ovidiu-florin> search for _ZTVN6Okular15ConfigInterfaceE
<yofel> right, it does say so
<yofel> +#MISSING: 4:15.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3# (optional)_ZTVN6Okular15ConfigInterfaceE@Base 4:14.12.0
<yofel> so, what's the question?
<ovidiu-florin> the class has virtual functions
<ovidiu-florin> https://lxr.kde.org/source/kde/kdegraphics/okular/interfaces/configinterface.h
<ovidiu-florin> so it should have a vtable
<yofel> and are they exported by gcc as part of the public interface? (That's all the symbol files care about)
<ovidiu-florin> they are public funtions
<yofel> and if you build the binary, "nm -DC <libfile>" will show the symbols?
<ovidiu-florin> what do I give as <libfile>
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ovidiu-florin> and I assume I run that
<yofel> libokularcore or how it's called
<ovidiu-florin> in the pbuilder
<yofel> the symbol files don't care about the specifics of the C++ API, they only care about what symbols actually get exported by g++
<yofel> which is one reason why they're insufficient to do vtable tracking, you need at least abi-compliciance-checker for that
 * ovidiu-florin researches "g++ export symbols"
<yofel> it's the symbols you see if you if you run "nm -D" on a lib, like, try "nm -D /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5Archive.so.5"
<yofel> if you handle symbol files, you don't need to go into API specifics. What you need to make sure is that your file matches the auto-generated output of dpkg-gensymbols
<yofel> that's why you see a diff in the log, it's the diff between the file in the packaging, and the auto-generated one
<nicols> hello.... anybody with vlc player problem?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: and I just need to apply that diff? then why isn't this applying done automatically?
<yofel> how would the launchpad buildds know how to commit to git?
<yofel> also, there are cases when you need to review the diff
<yofel> so this is a by-hand process
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm reviewing it right now, am I not?
<yofel> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know about symbol visibility
<ovidiu-florin> I have to read about that
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm too tired to focus on that level right now
<yofel> well, library management is complicated, welcome to lib packaging
<ovidiu-florin> and If I just patch it, then I loose the motivation to read on that
<yofel> maybe I'm just confused because this is a bad example and I'm constantly wondering why you're putting so much time into it
<yofel> but if it's for excercise, ok
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: at work I'm the maintainer of our assembler
<ovidiu-florin> this s**t is interesting to me
<yofel> oh, cool
<ovidiu-florin> it's just very exausting
<yofel> the closest I get to this was probably today when I was trying to understand memory management in PHP -.-
<ovidiu-florin> I added a new instruction in it recently, and I had to make tests for it
 * valorie is updating to 5.5.3 in wily right now
<ovidiu-florin> but to make sure the tests were correct I had to assemble the code by hand
<ovidiu-florin> on paper
<ovidiu-florin> just a bunch of 1s and 0s
<yofel> now I'm remembering school XD
<ovidiu-florin> lucky I had highlighters
<ovidiu-florin> in many colors :D
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<yofel> nini
<ovidiu-florin> I'll read more tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> good night
<ovidiu-florin> thank you for the explanation
<yofel> sure, now that I know that you're interested in this I'll gladly answer questions (maybe a bit more in depth tomorrow)
<yofel> back to my marathon
<yofel> *merge marathon
<valorie> reading this chan makes me so happy lately
<nicols> this is the problem i have with vlc since installation of 5.5.3: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/vlc-553-problem_zpsd1lo0dya.png
<yofel> and me so tired :P
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} yofel and shares the coldbrew coffee
 * yofel hugs back
<yofel> thanks
<valorie> nicols: odd
<ovidiu-florin> nicols: that also happens on current plasma
<ovidiu-florin> let me get the version
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: lol, you are sleep-typing?
<nicols> ovidiu-florin: it was ok in 5.4
<ovidiu-florin> 5.4.2
<ovidiu-florin> but only on my wife's computer
<ovidiu-florin> not on mine
<yofel> hey, sleep typing is an important packager skill, otherwise a day is too short to get anything done
<ovidiu-florin> both are system76 laptops
<ovidiu-florin> nicols: does that also happen in dragon player?
<valorie> lovely to see the green roll out
<ovidiu-florin> if nicols comes back, this bug needs to be reported and investigated
<ovidiu-florin> if it's still happening in 5.5.3
 * ovidiu-florin is off to bed now
<ovidiu-florin> nin
<sgclark> hmm random failure
 * valorie {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} sgclark too
<sgclark> hi valorie
 * valorie waves from soggy Black Diamond
<sgclark> soggy here too
<sgclark> but I love soggy, so I am happy camper
<valorie> yes, I was just outside for a min, and it was lovely
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-13
<nicols> hello :) ... vlc update: it runs ok when i use custom skin. when i use native mode, video is croped, only top left corner is shown
<nicols> plasma continues to crash. it is not the uopdate crash, it has something to do with libQt5Qml.so.5 --- BUT!!!! when i try to report bug, drkonqi crashes :(
<valorie> hmmm, all good here so far
<valorie> nicols: 
<valorie> <ovidiu-florin> if nicols comes back, this bug needs to be reported and investigated
<valorie> [Tuesday, January 12, 2016] [3:17:41 PM PST] <ovidiu-florin> if it's still happening in 5.5.3
<valorie> you can just post to bugs.kde.org without dr.K, but of course it's better to have the crash info
<valorie> oh, that was about vlc, maybe?
<nicols> valorie: which bug? vlc or libQt5Qml.so.5 ? :D
<valorie> ovidiu-florin also asked you about whether or not it happened in dragonplayer
<valorie> vlc bug
<valorie> which seems to be a plasma bug
<sgclark> nicols: plasma crashes should have a pop up window to report the crash?
<valorie> for both bugs though, it would be good to talk to the plasma devels in #plasma
<nicols> cannot report vlc ... i don't have anything, no errors, no crashes just cropped video
<sgclark> well probably not the vlc bug, but yeah the plasma one they would be of more help
<valorie> that's a bug, whether or not it crashes
<nicols> plasma crashes due to libQt5Qml ... ok, i will report this manually
<sgclark> thanks
<valorie> thanks for reporting, nicols
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> so im working on zanshin 0.3.0
<_Groo_> should i open a bug or something?
<sgclark> howdy
<_Groo_> or add it to trello (dont even know if i have write privileges)
<sgclark> sure, make a new package one? dunno if yofel is still awake
<_Groo_> sgclark: ill make it and add it to oneof my ppas
<_Groo_> sgclark: doing wily, should i do xenial too?
<sgclark> yes we are in in a xenial -> wily state. xenial first then backport please _Groo_
<valorie> _Groo_: if you need more on trello, speak up and I'll add you
<valorie> !info zanshin
<ubottu> zanshin (source: zanshin): to-do list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1build1 (wily), package size 293 kB, installed size 1102 kB
<valorie> !info zanshin xenial
<ubottu> zanshin (source: zanshin): to-do list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1build1 (xenial), package size 293 kB, installed size 1102 kB
<_Groo_> sgclark: k, i cant create an item in the doing board in trello
<valorie> what is your login?
<_Groo_> so, ill just inform it here
<_Groo_> valorie: Paulo Dias
<valorie> please, I'll add you
<valorie> added
<valorie> looks like you have more than one login there
<valorie> I'll add another if that doesn't work
<valorie> _Groo_: ^^^
<ahoneybun> there are a lot of users with that name
<ahoneybun> would be easier with a email or the username
<valorie> they are probably all him
<_Groo_> i created a login with google
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<_Groo_> but if im not mistaken i add an old login
<_Groo_> but its all the same mail
<valorie> _Groo_: you can merge all the old ones in I think
<valorie> makes it easier
<ahoneybun> heyo valorie, sgclark and _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> i only see the paulo5 one
<_Groo_> how do i see the old ones?
<valorie> cool
<valorie> unsure
<sgclark> hi ahoneybun
<_Groo_> how do i add a card to the doing board?
<valorie> this shows to me as Paulo Diaas
<_Groo_> right now i see: Paulo Dias (paulodias5)
<_Groo_> when i click my account
<valorie> shouldn't it be added to https://trello.com/c/Spsqflv0/63-packaging ?
<_Groo_> i dont know,no one bothers in teaching me the proper flux!
<_Groo_> shame
<_Groo_> shame
<_Groo_> shame!
<valorie> _Groo_: what is your email?
<valorie> I'll add that way
<nicols> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357908
<ubottu> KDE bug 357908 in Desktop Containment "plasmashell random crashes after upgrading to 5.5.3" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<_Groo_> oh nice they just released zanshin 0.3.1
<_Groo_> nicols: they arent that random
<_Groo_> nicols: i tracked them down to the updates and weather widgets
<nicols> how to report this wierd stuff with vlc? in which category?
<_Groo_> every time the update kicks in, plasma crashes
<valorie> nicols: I would ask in #plasma
<_Groo_> 2016 and kde still didnt implemented containments in widgets :(
<valorie> they might know underlaying cause
<nicols> _Groo_: 357908 have nothing to do with update
<_Groo_> nicols: disable updated in systray
<_Groo_> nicols: see if that stops the crashes
<_Groo_> nicols: deleting .cache and recreating the plasma and systray rc files helps too
<nicols> _Groo_: I KNOW ABOUT UPDATES CRASHES. THIS IS NOT IT!
<valorie> woah, shouting now needed
<valorie> not
<_Groo_> nicols: i was just trying to help, nvm me then
<nicols> i said three times that it is diferent thing
<nicols> you are not listening
 * _Groo_ goes eat dinner...
<nicols> sorry for shouting, didn't mean to be rude
<valorie> _Groo_: can you explain what you mean by containments in widgets?
<valorie> oops, eat well
<nicols> it just happened again: http://pastebin.com/yFxa8pgB
<valorie> nicols: and still no dr konqui?
<valorie> again, I would talk to the devels in #plasma
<valorie> although it's getting sorta late
<ahoneybun> or early lol
<valorie> *very* early
<_Groo_> valorie: right now, the widgets run in a thread inside plasmashell
<_Groo_> valorie: and if one does bad things it brings plasmashell down with it
<_Groo_> valorie: the idea would be to run the widgets inside their little "contained" vm , if it crashed it would only crash the widget 
<sgclark> _Groo_: ahh yes that would be better for sure, have you brought it up with plasma devs?
<_Groo_> sgclark: who am i to influence how plasma gets developed
<_Groo_> sgclark: im sure they thought about it over all these years
<_Groo_> sgclark: plasmashell works internally the same way aseigo envisioned it
<sgclark> crash tastic?
<_Groo_> sgclark: maybe vms werent feasible back then, or the performance penalty was too high
<sgclark> yeah alot has changed..
<_Groo_> plasmashell makes me go back to os/2 times.. when the WPS could be killed because of a serialized thread manager
<_Groo_> ah those were the days
<sgclark> well most of the plasma devs don't bite, seems like it could be suggested.
<_Groo_> sgclark: im sure it could ^ 
<_Groo_> ^.^
<nicols> must go to sleep ......
<sgclark> sleep well nicols thanks for the help
<nicols> _Groo_: one more time: sorry for shounting :)
<nicols> good night everyone!
<_Groo_> nicols: someone shouted at me on the internet, my life is ruined
<nicols> LOL :)
<_Groo_> nicols: you are responsible for the well being of my wife and kids now
<_Groo_> nicols: i quit
<_Groo_> nicols: life reage quit
<_Groo_> rage
<nicols> zZzZzZzZzZzZzZzZ .... 
 * sgclark out
<_Groo_> sgclark: zanshin for xenial done in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> zanshin 0.3.1
<sgclark> I am done for the day, hopefully yofel can look at it tommorrow
<_Groo_> i added you both to the trello card
<_Groo_> dont know if its the proper way to go but...
<_Groo_> tomorrow ill backport it to wily, maybe tonight if i dont fall asleep over the laptop
<_Groo_> again...
<_Groo_> ...
<_Groo_> sgclark: can you check when you have some time if sddm kcm is working fine for you? for me the themes tab isnt working, it never refreshes correctly, might need to take a look at that
<soee> Apps 15.12.1 have been released :)
<valorie> heh, I just ran sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove and plasma crashed instantly
<valorie> respawned instantly as well
<valorie> it crashed again while installed a debug package
<valorie> sort of hilarious, really -- not enough info to file a bug automatically though
<soee> yofel: why on status page (http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.0_xenial.html) some packages are 15.12.1 and some 15.12.0 ? :)
<valorie> soee: as I recall, .1 was released today, so yofel was trying to do the merge and update at the same time for some of them
<valorie> that's my guess, anyway
<soee> valorie: ok, thank you
<yofel> soee_: valorie guessed right
<valorie> good, brain still works!
<soee_> :)
<soee_> yofel: are we ready to put 5.5.3 in Wily backports ?
<bshah> hello can some merge master of plasma-discover in kubuntu_unstable?
<bshah> (I've no idea how to do it properly)
<yofel> bshah: sometime today yes. I guess ximion is done with his rework then?
<bshah> Looking at state of master, I think so
<bshah> but better confirm with ximion
<yofel> soee_: still not quite. I also want to review the merges first
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mikkle> latest daily image (just downloaded it): installer crashes: any workaround?
<mikkle> I don't really want to download another 1GB+ file
<lordievader> Crashes how?
<mikkle> just like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1530522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530522 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 16.04 Installer crashed on fresh installation" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mikkle> Also, I thought 16.04 was on plasma 5.5.3, but the daily image shows 5.4.3
<lordievader> Oeh, that is nasty.
<lordievader> As a workaround you could go with the netinstaller disc.
<mikkle> well that means I need to redownload another gb of data
<mikkle> but if that's the only option...
<mikkle> oh i see in the title of this channel why xenial daily doesn't have plasma 5.5
<michelsedgh> hey i just came back from a suspend and all of the apps were fully transparent and hardly readable, is it a known bug?
<clivejo> hi soee
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<soee> hiho
<clivejo> does the muon-updater crash only happen on debian/apt based systems?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> more specifically, only us. As we're pretty much left using the qapt backend. It doesn't happen with the PK one, but our packagekit is too old
<BluesKaj> setting up fonts or anything else in system settings as root is hopeless, none of the chosen settings are actually applied> I need these settings to work in apps in order to read the toolbars etc on a large monitor
<mparillo> "our packagekit"? Do we share that with Ubuntu-Core?
<BluesKaj> here's an example http://imagebin.ca/v/2TJn9a4ctb3e
<magicmyth> Hello are you still looking for testers of Plasma 5.5.3 for Kubuntu 15.10?
<soee_> magicmyth: hiho, yes we do :)
<soee_> yofel: backports-landing are ready for tests, nothing changed ?
<magicmyth> soee_ Any repo/PPA I should add?
<soee_> magicmyth: yes ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<soee_> it contains Plasma 5.5.3 and Frameworks 5.18
<magicmyth> Should I have the standard backports PPA repo enabled as well?
<soee_> yes you can
<soee_> magicmyth: please report back if you had any problems when upgrading or it was smooth
<magicmyth> Will do. Going to logout now to run the upgrade which btw, I'm doing via the terminal (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<magicmyth> Back again after the uprade. Went smoothly except for one minor niggle. The package manager claimed /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xession had been altered but I definitley never changed that file. Anyway I just had it overwrite with the one from the package.
<magicmyth> Actually there was one slightly more worrying issue. After rebooting the system said it was running in "Low graphic mode". It gave me some choices so I choose to use the default settings and Xorg loaded as normal with full Intel accelleration
<magicmyth> Plasma has crashed once so far but it cannot find debug symbols for: libQt5Widgets.so.5 and libQt5Core.so.5. Any suggestions on what debug packages I should install to cover those?
<soee_> yofel: ^
<michelsedgh> this was the third time this happend to me. after i came back from sleep, all my apps were fully transparent, hardly you could read them. i have screenshots. i have never reported any bug so i just said it here. i have found out that when i disable my animations the bug will go :)
<soee_> michelsedgh: so it might be relted to you driver
<soee_> what gpu you have ?
<michelsedgh> soee_: intel hd graphics 5500
<michelsedgh> its not graphics driver because i can play dota 2 smoothly with low graphics ( thats the max of hd graphics can handle)
<mamarley> Just because the graphics driver performs well doesn't necessarily mean it won't have bugs.
<BluesKaj> akregator still doen't launch 
<clivejo> BluesKaj: not if you are using apps staging PPA
<clivejo> sgclark and yofel are working to try sort out the issues with PIM
<BluesKaj>  staging is commented in my sources.list, not using it atm
<BluesKaj> clivejo,^
<clivejo> but did you remove the broken packages
<clivejo> ?
<clivejo> I believe akregator is part of Kontact the PIM suite
<BluesKaj> not yet, I'll run ppa-purge 
<clivejo> and is part of apps 15.12.0
<sgclark> it is. I am on older version and it works
<sgclark> new pim is still quite a mess
<clivejo> sgclark: any progress on kdepim?
<clivejo> I cant make head nor tail of it :/
<sgclark> nope, still rebuilding. yofel and I am doing the merge + version bump as well while we are at it.
<clivejo> its like a plate of spagetti
<sgclark> join the club
<sgclark> the pim devs decided ABI is nt important
<sgclark> not*
<clivejo> for who?
<clivejo> its imprtant for us :P
<sgclark> ?
<yofel> well, we *could* work around it
<sgclark> ?
<yofel> the problem is the question whether we support "partial upgrades", e.g. while we work or while stuff is in proposed
<sgclark> well tbh lets finish the merges + bump and if it is still a mess resort to other measures
<sgclark> ahh so release everything but pim?
<yofel> no, I meant use DebianABIManager and add custom ABI suffixes. 
<yofel> still means that we have to rebuild everything, but stuff would at least not break while we do
<sgclark> oh.
<yofel> has the disadvantage of having to redo all affected symbolfiles
<sgclark> try to finish our currrent efforts before doing that ?
<bshah> yofel: did yu get around with merge of discover?
<yofel> no
<yofel> won't happen while I'm still at work, maybe sgclark has time
<bshah> (I know anonscm is down, but just wondering)
<yofel> again? *sigh*
<sgclark> merge what where?
<BluesKaj> odd that ppa-purge keeps missing the staging-plasma/ubuntu, can't be found 
<clivejo> did you use ppa-add to add it?
<BluesKaj> no
<soee_> staging-plasma/ubuntu ?
<clivejo> soee_: nooooo, dont do it!
<yofel> sgclark: merge master into kubuntu_xenial_archive (while keeping backwards compatibility with what's currently there), then merge that into kubuntu_unstable
<soee_> clivejo: what ?
<clivejo> dont go adding the staging PPA's!
<acher88> ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<soee_> i'm not talking about adding it, just : ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<soee_> this is valid ppa name 
<acher88> worked here
<clivejo> soee_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/
<clivejo> soee_: its where we work on it
<soee_> clivejo: yes i now all those ppas :)
<sgclark> yofel bshah sure I can when debian git is back up
<cmakeshift> hello all. I am installing plasma 5.5.3 from backports-landing for testing. I also have kubuntu-backports installed. When plasma lands on backports, will anything break? Will I need to do anything special? 
<soee_> no, you should get updated packages from backports ppa than
<bshah> sgclark: thanks
<soee_> just be sure to remove backportslanding fter tetst
<cmakeshift> soee_: remove with ppa-purge, right?
<soee_> depends if you want to keep those packages from testing ppa or not
<soee_> if you want to remove them - go back to Plasma 5.4.3 - than use ppa-purge
<soee_> otherwise: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<BluesKaj> acher88, ok worked here too...wondered why my command wasn't working ..no need for the "ubuntu' etc
<acher88> Nope. The shorthand ppa title is fine
<BluesKaj> right thanks
<yofel> cmakeshift, soee_: if we move stuff to backports and you were using -landing, then you should get no updates actually. After all it'll be the same packages
<acher88> Packages copied over as is then?
<acher88> good
<yofel> right, otherwise we would have to test them again ^^
<cmakeshift_> soee_, yofel: understood, thanks
<soee_> cmakeshift_: thanks for helping. tell us how the upgrade was
<cmakeshift_> surprising, I am running plasma 5.4 right now, and the update just finished. I was asked if I wanted to keep the new ersion of Xsession, and said yes. The desktop theme refreshed on its own, apparently.
<BluesKaj> ok folks what about the CI-stable ppa, is it active or needed for anything now?
<cmakeshift_> Now the tasks in the task manager have square borders. And I didn't even restar the session. Impressive.
<cmakeshift_> *restart
<acher88> Either that or plasma crashed and restarted ;)
<mamarley> cmakeshift_: You should go ahead and restart anyway.  Otherwise, stuff is likely to start crashing.
<cmakeshift_> acher88: I don't think so, I'd have noticed. It is not at all unusual for me to see that happening, unfortunately. Restarting now.
<yofel> BluesKaj: should be active and building e.g. 5.5.3+git
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok good , thanks
<acher88> Just about to do an upgrade on wily, so shall see....
<cmakeshift> restart completed. things of note:
<cmakeshift>  - right after the update, plasma degraded horribly, things started disappearing, I couldn't reboot, nor launch any program, and so I couldn't restart plasma from krunner. I had to reboot from the vt
<cmakeshift>  - For some reason Fluxbox became my new default session. If I had only KDE installed this shouldn't happen though
<sgclark> were there errors in the install? that sounds like something went terribly wrong, and not normal
<yofel> for the first thing, maybe we should start mass filing bugs about that. But that's normal sadly
<sgclark> sudo apt-get -f install come up with anything?
<sgclark> oh raheboot? ye
<sgclark> err reboot
<yofel> the session switch was probably something in the sddm update. But that really shouldn't happen
<yofel> should be fairly easy to reproduce at least
<cmakeshift> after restarting, everything seems normal
<cmakeshift>  - krunner's "x" icon is invisible for me. I have cleaned the plasma* caches and restarted krunner, to no avail
<yofel> ok, that's weird, but you're not the first one with icon issues -.-
<cmakeshift> it's not just in krunner, in plasma too. Everywhere an 'x' icon is expected, like in the panel editor or a notification bubble, it's blank
<yofel> WFM, so it's at least not a general issue
<cmakeshift> other than that, all the rest seems ok. I could nitpick about some upstream design choices like the new shade of blue for the folders, or the harsher plasma shadows, but I don't think this is the place for that. Or is it? :)
<acher88> This is the xsession config change I'm getting asked to OK on sddm upgrade
<acher88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14488227/
<sgclark> cmakeshift: we do not have any control there :( that is kde-vdg
<cmakeshift> sgclark: yeah, I thought so. Then again, I agree with most of it. Breeze is looking pretty sharp :D
 * yofel wonders why Xsession is marked as edited at all
<cmakeshift> shouldn't gtk3-engines-breeze be installed by default?
<yofel> that seems to be 100% reproducable, but dunno what would've edited it
<yofel> cmakeshift: should yes, but nothing takes care of that
<yofel> thanks for reminding me of thta
<cmakeshift> yofel: no problem. I saw the diff for the session file, it seemed to be nothing special, but I don't understand most of it anyway
<acher88> I accepted the change, but now sddm won't start.
<acher88> That is only in a VM though, so wasn't bothered if it broke
<yofel> meh, why is that thing so delicate. You're at least the 2nd persion that managed to bust sddm
<acher88> That's why I still use lightdm on a real machine
<yofel> yeah, but 16.04 is LTS, so this should work better than it actually does :/
<clivejo> no pressure yofel :)
<yofel> I don't work well without pressure, so you don't want that :P
<acher88> It should work better, yes
<acher88> I'll quite happily install another DM when something like this breaks, and trundle on without worry
<yofel> lightdm is supposed to work anyway, as LTS upgraders might keep that
<acher88> Yep
<clivejo> fix it
<tsdgeos> yofel: any idea when we'll get a new KF5 on xenial?
<yofel> we also need to do some actual LTS upgrade testing. I wonder what you actually get when you go from KDE 4.12 -> plasma 5.5
<sheytan> Evening! How to help test 5.5?
<yofel> tsdgeos: ... soon? We have it done in the PPA, but we have to land FW and plasma at the same time or stuff breaks
<tsdgeos> yofel: really? that's weird
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be like that 
<yofel> tsdgeos: mostly too tight package relationships in plasma packages (e.g. breeze icons breaks breeze)
<tsdgeos> ok
<cmakeshift> sheytan: are you on 15.10?
<sheytan> cmakeshift: yep
<sheytan> fully upgraded
<cmakeshift> as per instructions on the channel topic, add the ppa kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<michelsedgh> cmakeshift: is the apt-get update crash fixed? in 16.04? if yes i will update right now :)
<yofel> michelsedgh: no
<cmakeshift> sheytan: and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<sheytan> cmakeshift: how many % chance i break my kubuntu? :D
<cmakeshift> michelsedgh: like yofel said, no. I had to reboot manually from the vt (ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+del)
<yofel> sheytan: 0.5% that you get a black screen on reboot. 90% for plasma crashes on checking for updates. 10% for random breakage
<sheytan> :D
<sheytan> ok, ill try
<michelsedgh> yofel: can i update from vt? ( SORRY im a bit noob )
<cmakeshift> sheytan: I'd say very unlikely. Expect some minor glitches though
<yofel> michelsedgh: as long as you get a network connection, yes
<cmakeshift> michelsedgh: absolutely
<michelsedgh> ok then going for update, i will tell the result for crashes/bugs :)
 * sheytan switches to textmode for upgrade
<benjamin_> Hi everybody! I also had the sddm crash after the upgrade to 5.5.3 on 16.04, but I could fix it.
<yofel> oh?
<clivejo> how did you fix it?
<benjamin_> I was using autologin and in /etc/sddm.conf I had an entry Session=PLACEHOLDER
<benjamin_> i changed it to Session=plasma.desktop and it worked again
<yofel> okay, interesting. That should indeed never, ever, say PLACEHOLDER
<benjamin_> i don't know how/when the wrong entry appeared
<benjamin_> this segfault has been fixed in sddm master
<benjamin_> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/commit/72139f700efc7e7a54c7d7e061f7df157fc39fbf
<michelsedgh> guys the dist upgrade needs 40mb of data?!?!
<yofel> that doesn't sound right..
<yofel> benjamin_: thanks, I'll probably cherry pick that 
<benjamin_> welcome. thanks for your packaging work!
<yofel> thanks for testing :)
<michelsedgh> hey the installation was SMOOTH and no problem at all :)
<soee_> yofel: ^
<sheytan> Not fan of that new bigger fotn
<sheytan> font*
<sheytan> why is that?
<yofel> you mean Noto?
<yofel> I think they switched to it for better character coverage
<michelsedgh> yofel: thanks for the hard work :) 
<sheytan> that big shadow under panel and tooltips is kubuntu fault or plasma made that stupid change?
<yofel> michelsedgh: thanks for testing
<michelsedgh> youre welcome :) 
<yofel> I'm fairly certain that's plasma. As are the new panel colors and borders
<sheytan> but that shadow should be more transparent :(
<sheytan> it looks shitty now ;/
<Sho_> take a screenshot
<yofel> bbl
<sheytan> Sho_: http://imgur.com/EdQ9yPa
<sheytan> i really am thankful for what you do
<Sho_> yeah, looks normal
<sheytan> but the shadow was fine
<sheytan> looks less transparet to 5.4
<sheytan> and is a bit to 'short' i would say
<sheytan> btw, why is the kmail icon not upgraded to breeze? I mean it's in the set of icons but my system displays the old one
<sheytan> yofel http://i.imgur.com/NkSXcyt.png
<sheytan> right click on the standard menu plasmoid, settings
<ahoneybun> was there a meeting today?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, ^
<clivejo> ahoneybun: I got an email for one, but cant attend
<clivejo> Im in another meetting in 10 mintes
<ahoneybun> it starts when I'm just getting off from work
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> valorie: are you still getting plasma crashes with the update widget turned on?
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin:  ahoneybun: I tried to attend the meeting but no one was there. I am heading out now so if times change you guys need to give us notice..
<sgclark> yofel: I noticed all the teesters are for wily, is xenial not ready?
<acher88> Have one laptop running xenial with the landing ppa so far
<acher88> It survived an upgrade from vivid > wiley > xenial > xenial+plasma 5.5 without horrific drama
<acher88> Few glitchs, but nothing unfixable this end
<sgclark> great to hear
<sgclark> trusty to xenial will be a challenge...
<vip> I feel a little fear upgrading to 5.5 from landing (wily)
<vip> can somebody tell, if kwallet problems are resolved? is there somekind of list of what does not work?
<sgclark> vip: I believe soee_ has a running list
<vip> soee_: can you point that list somewhere? (topic maybe?)
<valorie> I see that plasma crashed a couple of times while I was afk, in 5.5.3
<valorie> now trying the updater widget - plasma crashed again
<valorie> update seems to have finished successfully though
<valorie> at least update && full-upgrade now say zero to upgrade
<valorie> ....which crashed plasma twice more
<valorie> at least the updater widget now disappears instead of sitting there continuing to look menacing
<ovidiu-florin> hello people
<ovidiu-florin> just got home from the doctor..
<ovidiu-florin> sorry I missed the meeting...
<ovidiu-florin> it was a last minute appointmant
<ovidiu-florin> er...
<ovidiu-florin> to tired to fix the spelling
<ovidiu-florin> thank you valorie
<ovidiu-florin> sorry for wasting your time sgclark :-(
<sgclark> no worries, just glad I did not miss it by incorrect link or something. Hope all is well ovidiu-florin
<sgclark> yofel: seems I cannot find discover repo
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: yeah.. it's ok... now that we know what it is
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: good to hear
<valorie> the travel lappy is upgrading xenial -- landing/ppa is the one i should test on that?
<nicols> hello
<ahoneybun> sgclark, sorry about the meeting thing, I was not aware if things did change
<nicols> i have cleared my cache today, and noticed that default folder breeze icons are bit lighter blue ... is this expected behaviour?
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<michelsedgh> hello again i founded another bug. so i came out of sleep and my network manager didnt work, i restarted it manually and it worked.
<valorie> michelsedgh: please file a bug report
 * valorie is upgrading the xenial box as we speak
<clivejo> valorie: would you try out kdeconnect0.9g when you are done?
<valorie> sure, clivejo
<valorie> on wily, or xenial, or both?
<clivejo> Ive packaged both
<valorie> awesome
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo
<valorie> what about the android app end? will it work
<clivejo> wily should be in wily and xenial should be in xenial
<clivejo> yeah, you need andriod app to properly test it
<valorie> I have it, but I thought the versions needed to match?
<clivejo> the phone version gets updates a lot faster
<clivejo> 0.9g is 11 days old
<michelsedgh> valorie: i couldnt make an account in bugs.kde.org
<valorie> michelsedgh: why is that?
<michelsedgh> i could make it but no login -.-
<michelsedgh> it displays an error, i tried changing my password too
<valorie> hmmm, well just use `ubuntu-bug network-manager` in the commandline
<valorie> that will file in launchpad -- more likely the bug is in the ubuntu package anyway
<michelsedgh> great thanks :)
<valorie> nm isn't really a KDE application
<valorie> clivejo: I think my phone reported an update recently, yeah
<michelsedgh> valorie: and installing .deb packages crashed plasma like an apt-get update. i couldnt report that as well
<valorie> that's know, and that again is our problem
<valorie> not a KDE problem
<valorie> not sure what we're doing about it
<michelsedgh> ok i know, and i wanted to report it here :)
<valorie> thanks, michelsedgh
<michelsedgh> someone before told me to report it on bugs.kde
<valorie> it happened for me as well
<michelsedgh> yw, i will test more.
<valorie> right, we didn't know the source of the problem yet
<michelsedgh> and btw GJ i really like the new one :)
<valorie> it appears to be the qapt backend, and we're the only ones still using it
<valorie> dunno why it crashes plasma all the time though
<michelsedgh> valorie: hm, im noob in kde and plasma and im not a developer, so nothing i can do more than testing :c sorry
<valorie> michelsedgh: being a beginner is your superpower
 * valorie is not a coder either
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-14
<valorie> testing is only one of the things non-coders can do
<valorie> believe me
<valorie> but testing is awesome, and please file bugs for things
<valorie> clivejo: I'll go check the progress of the xenial box
 * michelsedgh is going to report bugs :D
<valorie> clivejo: on this box, after adding your ppa, and apt installing kdeconnect-plasma, I get: kdeconnect-plasma is already the newest version.
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> yeah, need to ask yofel about that
<valorie> apt-cache policy kdeconnect-plasma
<valorie> kdeconnect-plasma:
<valorie>   Installed: 0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1
<valorie> is this newer than the one you previously packaged?
<valorie> because I removed your ppa, but didn't purge
<clivejo> no, stupid versions
<valorie> late last year sometime
<clivejo> the maintence is using letters
<clivejo> 0.9f and g
<clivejo> maybe it hasnt been published yet
<michelsedgh> clivejo: oh the kde connect in opening my files has a problem, and it cant open my files on my smartphone! 
<valorie> anyway, I doubt I added it for the xenial box
<valorie> I'll check first
<michelsedgh> http://imgur.com/W6OWkJm
<clivejo> michelsedgh: which version of kdeconnect-plasma?
<michelsedgh> clivejo: the one you gave me today
<clivejo> thats f
<clivejo> try g !
<clivejo> are you on wily or xenial, I forget?
<valorie> sorry, I forgot the time
<michelsedgh> wily
<valorie> heading to my dad's early for a meeting with hospice, so I need to leave now.....
<clivejo> michelsedgh: try this one - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+build/8844748/+files/kdeconnect-plasma_0.9g-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa2_amd64.deb
<michelsedgh> hm, my smartphone says that my laptop uses a newer protocol version!
<clivejo> is your smartphone updated to newest version?
<michelsedgh> yes, the latest in google play!
<michelsedgh> 0.9e on my ohne
<michelsedgh> phone*
<clivejo> mine it 0.9e on phone too
<clivejo> works fine :/
<michelsedgh> :c
<michelsedgh> do you have the link to the first one you gave me? at least that one connected to my phone
<clivejo> this new version will have over written it :/
<clivejo> you could remove it and use the archive version
<michelsedgh> ok thanks :) 
<clivejo> try removing it off both
<clivejo> removing the devices
<michelsedgh> i did that
<clivejo> it should work :/
<michelsedgh> i even rebooted my laptop(logout gave me a black screen :/)
<michelsedgh> and i cant manually restart sddm :C 
<clivejo> eakkk
<claydoh> will there ever be a Xenial iso with a working imstaller, or is there a fix?
<sgclark> claydoh: could yah be more specific? is there a bug I can look at?
<claydoh> the installer is broken
<claydoh> so Ill assume it is not necessarily a kubuntu  specific issue
<claydoh> lemme dig it up
<sgclark> claydoh: which iso please, I will need to try to reproduce to have a clue
<claydoh> any daily kubuntu for the last 5 days at least
<claydoh> this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1532009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532009 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer fails to proceed past language selection" [Undecided,New]
<claydoh> or better:
<claydoh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<sgclark> claydoh: added to trello, thanks
<claydoh> cool, thanks!
<DarinMiller> claydoh:  I posted a work around for the xenial install yesterday.  It's kind of a pain (takes about 15-20 minutes to fix).  Look for my comments http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/12/%23kubuntu-devel.html.
<DarinMiller> Let me know if you have questions.
<claydoh> DarinMiller: I know, but it is not woth the effort really, for me at least.
<DarinMiller> Also note, the xenial install also requires the  /etc/sddm.conf update to change PLACEHOLDER to plasma.desktop
<DarinMiller> I can send you the ubi-prepare.py file and save you the 15.10 download if you like. Uploading the 935MB squashfs file would take forever with my network connection.
<cmakeshift> Testing 5.5 on wily. plasmashell is crashing at random intervals. Mostly when idling. Always gets back on its feet. But it is a bit annoying though.
<cmakeshift> anyone else experiencing this?
<cmakeshift> (I'm using intel graphics on an optimus setup)
<DarinMiller> my optimus system is running xenial which does not have 5.5 yet and backports is only configured for wily.   I will post once xenial hits 5.5.
<DarinMiller> On my intel gpu laptop, the plasma crashes whenever updates are ran (either manually or background) but this issue is known....
<sandroid> Hi.. I came by looking to help with testing Plasma 5.5 PPA's for 15.10.   
<sandroid> I already have a launchpad account, but it's unclear which of the CI/backport/beta PPA's I should use - and where I can find some test-case documentation
<sandroid> ok, just read the whole topic :| 
<DarinMiller> Just a tester here myself: use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<DarinMiller> After the update, but before rebooting, update /etc/sddm.conf and replace PLACEHOLDER with plasma.desktop
<DarinMiller> Waring, the update will kill muon, so all ensure you know how to update from the command line.
<sandroid> I've never participated in anything *buntu, are there typically some well defined test plans, or is it just a question of having us play around and report back "anything"?
<sandroid> I never used muon ;)
<DarinMiller> I have not seen any formal test plans.  Occasionally someone reports an issue (which should be reported via kde.bugs.org) and the devs will ask if others are affected.
<DarinMiller> for instance kdeconnect does not work unless the latest version is installed (0.9g I think),  but not all packages are on in the landing ppa.
<DarinMiller> Another noted issue is that plasma crashes during update due an issue between the update plasmoid and some other component.  But, it restarts/recovers automatically.
<sandroid> I plan to do it on a fresh install w/just nfs-common, chrome PPA and pycharm.  I do hope Kontact works well - I took a quick look at the PPA and I think there's a mishmash of versions of KDE applications - and I don't see Kontact/kdepim/kmail etc, so we'll see if it's the "old" Kontact or not
<DarinMiller> People have also reported trouble with PIM.  Check the daily logs here to review some of the noted issues: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/12/%23kubuntu-devel.html
<DarinMiller> Adjust the day in url to jump to desired day.  
<sandroid> "People have reported trouble" is quite the understatement ;) Seems it's downright broken.  I guess I'll have to use thunderbird for now.  It's my development machine at work, I like having email :)
<DarinMiller> :)
<DarinMiller> signing off for now...
<nicols> morning!
<nicols> i know its early but :) .... don't know if it is a bug or feature, but my blue breeze folder icons are different color in dolphin? they are now brighter and more cyan :)
<soee_> nicols: yes they changed in latest frameworks i think
<soee_> vip: what bugs you have ?
<nicols> soee_: that bug that i have, plasma crashing, i turned out that it is old stuff, related to task manager: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342763
<ubottu> KDE bug 342763 in Task Manager "Crash In Task Manager Item Changed" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<nicols> must go. bye!
<soee_> on what version ? 
<soee_> 5.5.3 ?
<vip> soee_: I didn't upgrade yet
<vip> (haven't?)
<soee_> well for most testers all works pretty good :)
<vip> soee: you've convinced me ;)
<soee> vip: you ar eon Wily ?
<vip> soee: yes
<vip> soee: bbl
<vip> soee: it works
<vip> but ugly titlebars as hell :)
<vipw> soee: still there's lag on login screen 
<sheytan> guys, crash log: http://pastebin.com/yT52UBmL
<sheytan> from plasma
<sheytan> 5.5
<valorie> sheytan: I never got that far, so cool
<valorie> did you get dr Konqui, and did you file a bug at bugs.kde.org?
<sheytan> valorie: sure thing
<valorie> I was going to, but for some reason dr k said my crashes weren't informative enough
<valorie> even though I had the dbg packages installed
<valorie> off to be for me, though
<sheytan> valorie: it might be wrong and the infos are helpful anyway
<sheytan> always worth a try
<mparillo> On Xenial this morning, I got maybe a dozen new fonts with unmet dependencies.
<clivejo> mparillo: same here
<mparillo> I seemed to fix them with  sudo apt-get -f install 
<clivejo> but looks more like a ubuntu issue
<mparillo> Because we do not care about TTF fonts?
<mparillo> TTF fonts = True Type Fonts fonts. and KDE does not use them, and we are migrating to KDE fonts?
<clivejo> I mean that I dont think any Kubuntu dev have been involved in that upload
<mparillo> TY
<clivejo> might get better support in #ubuntu+1
<mparillo> Thanks again
<vipw> hm, plasma crashes, even with debugging symbols the report isn't sent
<clivejo> why everytime I drop into plasma does it load 4 kate windows?
<soee> mamarley: http://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-releases-new-beta-driver-for-linux-with-support-for-new-gpus-498905.shtml
<soee> mparillo: any idea if this one ha fix for the crashes we had in previous one ?
<mamarley> soee: Thanks :)  (By the way, I am also in #ubuntu-x and talk about NVIDIA would be more on-topic there.)
<soee> oki :D
<yofel> clivejo: sorry, got distracted yesterday and ended up doing nothing productive
<yofel> clivejo: what did you want to ask me?
<clivejo> yofel: I packaged kdeconnect, but having issues with the version number
<clivejo> upstream are using 0.9g
<yofel> weird, but acceptable
<clivejo> but 0.9+git2015.... seems to be more recent
<yofel> yes, + >> g
<clivejo> how do I fix that?
<yofel> you can test such things yourself you know: dpkg --compare-versions 0.9g gt 0.9+git -> exit 1 (false)
<yofel> now that's a good question actually :/
<clivejo> would you have a look at it in my PPA?
<yofel> 0.9.0g would work I guess
<yofel> can't right now, will have to wait until evening
<yofel> sgclark: debian renamed the git repo from discover to plasma-discover
<yofel> thinking about it, our scripts will fail on that -.-
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vip> hi ho
<nicols> can i have 15.12 applications in willy ?
<yofel> come again in a week, then "maybe"
<nicols> ok, one week sounds great :)
<sheytan> yofel: do you know maybe, why the kmail icon isn't from breeze?
<sheytan> that was in 5.4 and still is a bug imo in 5.5
<yofel> depends on which one you mean. "kmail.png" is shipped with kmail, not breeze
<sheytan> yofel: one don't simply change it, right? You have to change it in the source and recompile?
<yofel> sheytan: the icon that's associated to the application is set in the desktop file, which in this case I assume is /usr/share/applications/kmail_view.desktop
<yofel> that says Icon=kmail, and kmail.png is shipped in "kmail"
<mparillo> soee: I am not sure what you mean by "any idea if this one ha fix for the crashes we had in previous one ?" Are you referring to the link you sent mamarley? If so, no, I would not have any idea.
<yofel> sheytan: there is a view-pim-mail.png in breeze, so maybe that's used by kmail 15.12?
<mamarley> mparillo: Yeah, I am pretty sure soee meant me.  Sorry.
<sheytan> yofel: it says Icon=kmail. Should i change to kmail.png?
<sheytan> or svg?
<sheytan> or the name of the icon from breeze, cause its not called kmail as far as i remember
<yofel> change it to view-pim-mail for a test
<yofel> the actually used file is situation dependent
<sheytan> yofel: no change
<yofel> dunno then
<sheytan> yofel: where does kmail stores the icon?
<yofel> sheytan: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/*/apps/kmail.png
<sheytan> yofel: well, did my best. No change. Can you report this to someone?
<yofel> could you please file a bug about this? 
<yofel> could also be that the new icon is shipped with apps. I won't look into this until we're done with those
<Riddell> nice comments from someone I used to share an office with https://paste.kde.org/pe3zbscna
<yofel> :)
<sgclark> nice Riddell thanks for sharing
<soee> Updates notifications - it belongs to Plasma, Apps, Frameworks or system ?
<sgclark> yofel: ok on discover, does it still need a merge, I got distracted by KDE stuff when git was down
 * soee wonders against what bug report should be created
<yofel> sgclark: it does, but I can do it later if you're busy
<yofel> soee: that's discover notifier
<soee> yofel: ah, yeah. sorry i thought i didn't report it yet but i did: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357613
<ubottu> KDE bug 357613 in notifier "Misleading notification after updates installation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> discover needs some love, when it comes to notification, look & feel etc.
<cmakeshift> Riddell: As biased as I may be (this is kubuntu-devel anyway), I think he's right. KDE tech has come such a long way in the last five years, and Kubuntu is the best way to experience that.
<cmakeshift> Sincerely, thanks to all of you.
<mamarley> I agree too.  KDE is awesome, and Kubuntu is the most awesome way to experience that awesomeness!
<clivejo> awesome
<BluesKaj> gawd that word is so overused....but i agree nonetheless :-)
<Maxiride> I'm hearing a lot of people on ubuntu-it (I'm from Italy btw) blaming riddell instead. And that his departure from the project will lead Kubuntu to die soon.
<Riddell> blaming me for kubuntu being awesome?  weird these italian people
<Riddell> I'm in trieste next week if any of them want to blame me in person for kubuntu being awesome
<yofel> lol
<Maxiride> Just to inform you that there are many points of view, on my side I'm trying to help testing the new Plasma 5.5.3 also because I love KDE and Kubuntu
<clivejo> I blame Riddell too
<Maxiride> Riddell: ahah lol I don't think anyone of them will say it again face to face.
<Riddell> oh I think that's unfair, there are many people who can be blamed for making kubuntu awesome
<soee> :D
<clivejo> Riddell conned me into packaging
<clivejo> got me somewhat addicted
<cmakeshift> clivejo: maybe you can con me into it too
<cmakeshift> clivejo: is there anything specific where kubuntu is lacking manpower?
<yofel> packaging? :D
<clivejo> cmakeshift: LOL packaging
<yofel> well, docs too
<yofel> Testing was too, but more people helped test plasma than I was expecting, so that kind of worked out
<clivejo> we need to clone yofel sgclark and Riddell, then we we sorted!
<cmakeshift> yofel: people are looking at all the articles about plasma 5.5 and going "ooh, shiny"
<clivejo> my 5.5 isnt shiney
<clivejo> I want 5.6
<clivejo> bored with 5.5 now
<yofel> clivejo: you need to clone sitter really, although the rest of us is useful too
<soee> btw. the lottery in USA was today or is tomorrow ?
<cmakeshift> civejo: that must be the bane of working close to upstream
<yofel> well, there *is* still apps if you need a broken workspace
 * clivejo isnt liking the new icons
<cmakeshift> clivejo* (serves me right for not using tab)
<sgclark> our lottery we find out today
<Maxiride> clivejo: yeah me too, the new battery icon in the system tray looks "older" in style than the 5.4.3 one
<yofel> cmakeshift: anything software development related or distro related that you aready did or like working on or anything that interests you particulary?
<cmakeshift> I want to get involved with the project, but it feels daunting. I doubt anyone here has the time for babysitting me but some pointers would be nice
<clivejo> cmakeshift: yofel loves babysitting
<yofel> well, we do babysitting too on occasion, sometimes that's the only way. 
<cmakeshift> yofel: I have been programming with Qt for a long time now (something like 6 years)
<clivejo> hes a bit scarey at times though
<yofel> indeed, muahahaha
<cmakeshift> yofel: I am about to become a mechatronics engineer fwiw (not much I'd guess)
<clivejo> a what?
<sgclark> oh neat
<Maxiride> just about it, someone without any programming knowledge, how can help the project? Except reporting bugs when encountered?
 * clivejo googles
<yofel> cmakeshift: we don't do much programming ourselves, but we have a couple things in Qt or PyQt, and some plain python/ruby scripts. But we do lack people with C++ experience right now
<Maxiride> cmakeshift: woah really? Me too but still a bachelor degree
<clivejo> ah, mechanics and electronics
<sgclark> Maxiride: documentation is always needed, no programming needed
<yofel> it's the new mechanics title as you have a hard time finding something mechanical that doesn't have a chip in one way or another in it
<cmakeshift> clivejo: and a surprising amount of computer science
<Maxiride> sgclark: thanks! I'll look into it.
<yofel> try fixing a car today without a computer, have fun
<clivejo> use a big hammer
<yofel> I said fix, not "fix" :P
<cmakeshift> yofel: I think I can help with that
<marco-parillo> If that doesn't work, it only means your hammer was not big enough.
<sgclark> lol
<soee> Maxiride: when it comes to docs, talk with ahoneybun
<clivejo> cmakeshift: any good at fixing an inverter?
<cmakeshift> clivejo: inverters are temperamental af
<clivejo> cmakeshift: this one especially!
<clivejo> Its breeding gremlins
<cmakeshift> clivejo: I envision green sparks flying everywhere
<clivejo> nope, just magic black smoke
<clivejo> and that lovely smell of burning PCB 
<cmakeshift> clivejo: did you try reinstalling the OS? :D
<clivejo> OS is on the chips
<sgclark> ahh I worked in a PCB design shop for years, I remember that smell
<apol_> yofel: do you know how can I reproduce the bug?
<yofel> apol_: install the plasma packages and run 'sudo apt update', should already trigger it
<marco-parillo> clivejo: The AMC Gremlin (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMC_Gremlin) was a notoriously unreliable car. And apol_ just pulled us back on-topic.
<clivejo> cmakeshift: I have one of these Im "trying" to repair - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wtdi_z68RQ
<clivejo> its a mod sine wave, not full like he says in video
<cmakeshift> clivejo: I was very confused until I realized it's for solar applications
<clivejo> lots of applications
<apol_> yofel: got it, I pushed a fix
<clivejo> DC to AC inverter
<cmakeshift> clivejo: oh yeah, battery to household
<soee> apol_: can you also tak a look at this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357613 ?
<yofel> apol_: thanks, let me rebuild the package
<ubottu> KDE bug 357613 in notifier "Misleading notification after updates installation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<cmakeshift> Getting back on topic, if there are any programming tasks for getting my feet wet, I'd be happy to work on it
<sgclark> darn I am not a billionaire. back to work
<clivejo> cmakeshift: can you code QT apps?
<cmakeshift> clivejo: Yes
<yofel> cmakeshift: if you know python / pyQt, there is something I know offhand. Otherwise I would have to look
<clivejo> I think Rick could do with a hand
<cmakeshift> yofel: I know python but not pyQt. Shouldn't be too hard though
<yofel> cmakeshift: lp 1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1529450
<apol_> soee: good catch, let me look into it
<yofel> our installer is a bit delicate... :/
<cmakeshift> yofel: would be surprising otherwise
<cmakeshift> yofel: ok, so I have to run the daily build?
<apol_> soee: fixed
<yofel> cmakeshift: probably easiest to work on if you log into a daily build livesession, then fetch the source package for the frontend. 
<yofel> I'm not quite sure where the VCS for this is right now
<yofel> lp:ubiquity is the installer itself, but not sure if the frontends are in there
<soee> apol_: thank you !
<soee> yofel: can you include this fix also  ?
<soee> *when rebuilding package
<yofel> soee: sure, it's on the same branch
<soee> thanks
<cmakeshift> yofel: ok, I'm downloading daily-live/current
 * soee just finished kebab
 * clivejo is hungry
 * clivejo plays in the snow
<soee> :D
 * nicols is going home
<jasonwert> Hello, I'd like to help with testing.
<soee> hi jasonwert
<soee> yofel: do we have anything to test ^ ?
<jasonwert> hello
<yofel> not any more than the last couple days. And LP keeps postponing my discover builds -.-
<soee> jasonwert: please wait till plasma-discover with fixes finish building, than Plasma 5.5.3 is for test 
<paneves> Hi. I've upgraded Plasma packages using kubuntu-backports-landing ppa and I'm having issues with desktop widgets...
<soee> paneves: hi, what kind of issues ?
<paneves> Cannot resize the comic strip widget...
<jasonwert> I need to reinstIs it prefered to upgrade from 15.10 or install 16.04?
<soee> paneves: this might be related to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357835
<ubottu> KDE bug 357835 in Panel "Hard to resize panel when in vertical mode" [Normal,Confirmed]
<yofel> jasonwert: upgrade, 16.04 has a broken installer right now
<jasonwert> ok, thanks
<soee> paneves: but for me resizing widget works pretty good
<paneves> I was just testing on a KaOS virtual machine and the same happens
<soee> paneves: yes probably regression in plasma-desktop as mentioned in bug report
<paneves> Maybe. I'm wondering whether I should downgrade back to 5.4.3 or wait for a fix in 5.5...
<soee> paneves: well if you don't do a lot resizing tahn you can stay on 5.5 :)
<paneves> Well, I guess so... Are you using 16.04 or 15.10?
<soee> i'm on 16.04
<acher88> resizes OK here in wily with 5.5.3
<acher88> What happens when you drag the resize box?
<paneves> there's nothing I can do on the box. No handles show up...
<acher88> on 5.5.x you have to click and hold the edge of the widget for a few secs to make them show up
<soee> did you unlocked widgets ?
<paneves> yes
<soee> paneves: one more thing:right click on desktop -> Properties -> Tweaks and see if press and hold to drag option is checkked
<paneves> That's it... Clicking for a while shows up the controls. Then I'm able to resize. Cheers...
<acher88> If that annoys you, you can turn that of in the 'tweaks' section of the right click desktop settings
<acher88> http://i.imgur.com/QDObN8T.png
<acher88> ^^ as soee says.....
<paneves> Ok. I see it...
<yofel> "Start in 14 minutes". 20 minutes later "Start in 12 minutes". It's been a while since LP was so bad at predicting build times
<clivejo> seems to be very busy recently
<yofel> lots of disabled builders too, but the situation looks pretty normal
<yofel> could be that someone uploaded a batch of high priority jobs, but I don't really see any
<soee> kernel 4.4 ? just a shot
<yofel> no, but it seems like someone synced all the debian php packages for example
<soee> php7 maybe coming to ubuntu ?
<yofel> well, php7.0 is in xenial already
<soee> oh ?
<yofel> !info php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.2-1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB
<clivejo> senile is cutting edge!
<soee> http://news.softpedia.com/news/powerful-ubuntu-tablet-is-going-on-sale-from-mj-498924.shtml
<Sho_> apparently all of the computers at Western Washington University college run Kubuntu btw
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> soee: sweet, that sounds like a perfect thing to put plasma on :D
<soee> :D
 * yofel isn't impressed with unity's rendering performance
<soee> someone should kick lp, so it will start doing its job
<yofel> unless they plan to use unity8, that might do a better job
<sgclark> ok, found my wily vm, did upgrade. reboot worked, things seem ok, but a few oxygen icons reappeared
<soee> sint unity8 planned for 16.04 ?
<sgclark> oh yofel, what is going on with xenial, why are we testing a backport before main?
<yofel> well, the archive still only has 7.4
<yofel> sgclark: because people
<yofel> well, we're testing both really
<sgclark> because people? I am lost haha
<soee> i think both have the same issue / status
<yofel> I always upload fixes to both, so there's little difference
<sgclark> anyway off to a meeting, but will geet back to apps when I get back
<yofel> sgclark: did you merge discover?
 * yofel assumes no from git
<sgclark> yofel: no, got stuck with some kde sysadmin tickets sorry, you said no hurry
<yofel> sgclark: that's fine, I'll do it once I'm home
<sgclark> I can after meeting though
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<sgclark> yes/no? 2 mins to answer
<yofel> sgclark: I'll do it
<sgclark> very well
<sgclark> sorry... 
<yofel> Quintasan: would you have time over the weekend to possibly help with uploading? We'll need a motu for the new sources.
<Quintasan> Would Sunday be fine?
<yofel> sgclark: np, as I said, there was no hurry. Just don't want to step on your work if you had done something
<yofel> Quintasan: sure
<yofel> I need to get someone to put ECM back into kubuntu-dev anyway
<yofel> should do that tomorrow before people are gone really
<soee> yofel: build finished from what i see, just not published yet
<soee> yofel: ping
<soee> yofel: if you could also rebuild plasma-desktop with this bufgix: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357835 would be perfect
<ubottu> KDE bug 357835 in Panel "Hard to resize panel when in vertical mode" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nicols> hello!
<soee_> hiho
<sgclark> hiyas
<nicols> don't have any crashes today
<nicols> happy :)
<soee_> yeah, also yofel added fix for discover notifier causing pasmashell crash
<nicols> i had this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342763 ... it is not related to 5.5.3, it is old stuff :) 
<ubottu> KDE bug 342763 in Task Manager "Crash In Task Manager Item Changed" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<nicols> One question: Dialog "file already exists" in KDE 4 there was a preview for images. I don't have it on KDE 5. Is there a way to enable/fix this?
<soee_> ?
<sgclark> yay ktp works
<sgclark> nicols: I am unclear on what your seeking. Did it compare two images or something?
<nicols> sgclark and soee_: this was in kde4: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/toddrme/media/computer/dolphin/file-replace-mockup_all.png.html
<nicols> and this is in kde5: http://s71.photobucket.com/user/nbelavic/media/file-replace-5_zps6rbn5esz.png.html?sort=3&o=0
<soee_> might be it was not ported to kf5 
<soee_> like video thumbnails
<sgclark> oh wow that is cool
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> unfortunately nicols that is something that needs to be reported upstream kde
<soee_> sgclark: but we don't know how it works in apps 15.12 :)
<nicols> ok, will do :)
<soee_> better wait for apps 15.12, test than and report if ths feature is missing
<sgclark> soee_:  fairly certain not implemented yet. I run on unstable most of the time and it certainly is not there
<sgclark> unstable being kde master
<sgclark> unless it was implemented in the last couple days hahah
<soee_> :D
<sgclark> I suppose anything is possible
<soee_> sgclark: are you able to backport one patch to 5.5.3 ?
<sgclark> soee_:  sure, but yofel has final call
<soee_> sgclark: [19:08] <soee> yofel: if you could also rebuild plasma-desktop with this bufgix: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357835 would be perfect
<ubottu> KDE bug 357835 in Panel "Hard to resize panel when in vertical mode" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<soee_> ok than lets wait for his call
<soee_> i think it is pretty important as users use panel in different positions
<sgclark> yeah I have seen some talk of it in here. 
<sgclark> great seeing all the new testers
<BluesKaj> what about us old guys? :-) 
<soee_> :>
<sgclark> great seeing the old tester too lol
<sgclark> testers*
<BluesKaj> thanks sgclark  ;-)
<clivejo> yofel: you home?
<Guest60576> Hi there. Im willing to test Kubuntu 16.04 further by installing it locally on my laptop but the installer is broken with this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<Guest60576> What should I do then to install Kubuntu?
<clivejo> install a previous version and do a distribution upgrade?
<fryfury> someone need tester?
<soee_> hi fryfury
<fryfury> Hi
<soee_> what do you want to test? Plasma 5.5.3 on Wily or Xenial ?
<fryfury> yes, on wily
<fryfury> Just need install from test repo and send something?
<soee_> fryfury: ok, please add this ppa: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<soee_> than upgrade system and report if all was fine :)
<fryfury> Send report to...? where? :D
<clivejo> on a postcard :P
<soee_> tell us here, channe is logged and devs have bouncers to thay will read it
<soee_> ah yes, and postcard to clivejo :)
<clivejo> soee_: tell fryfury the bugs we know about!
<soee_> well there is only one now, problem with resizng panels, but yofel probably will backport patch fr it soom
<clivejo> is the update thing fixes and in the langing PPA?
<soee_> clivejo: yes it is fixed
<fryfury> I have notebook with optimus. It is very complicate to fix
<soee_> fryfury: what is complicated to fix ?
<fryfury> sometimes, on other distro it don't work
<fryfury> ok, adding ppa, loading packages.
<fryfury> wish me goodluck
<clivejo> good luck !
<clivejo> fingers and toes crossed
<soee_> fryfury: what doesn't work ?
<fryfury> screen, which connected to nvidia. It is not kde trouble
<soee_> on multiscreen machine ?
<fryfury> yes.
<fryfury> Sorry for n00b question. But which repo with test packages? Don't see
<soee_> ?
<soee_> sudo apt-add-epository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<soee_> uh small typo, should be:
<soee_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<turgay> soee_:  muon does not work
<turgay>  muon : Bağımlılıklar: libmuon (= 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1)  
<soee_> turgay: muon is not supported/mainteind atm.
<soee_> discover is now replacement
<clivejo> wb fryfury
<fryfury> all work fine. Have some problem with plasma-systray-legacy from other repo
<fryfury> just remove package
<fryfury> so long wait new kde :D
<SergioEDuran1> hello friends
<SergioEDuran1> when Plasma 5.5.3 will land in the backports?
<yofel> will be moved from backports-landing to backports on saturday I think
<SergioEDuran1> On Saturday? cool
<sandroid> hi... will that happen regardless of PIM state, or did you guys manage to make significant progress today?
<sandroid> I tried it yesterday but I like using Kontact alot, so I need to wait :)
<Guest8281> By the way, which version of Plasma desktop should be on the final release of 16.04? Will 5.6 be present or not enough time?
<yofel> sandroid: pim is applications, we can release plasma without working on that
<yofel> or waiting
<sandroid> right... i keep forgetting about that split
<yofel> Guest8281: not sure yet, we'll have to see. We'll try to get it in if possible
<Guest8281> Nice, thank you very much for your effort.
<SergioEDuran1> friends I am having the systray icon update bug so I need get plasma 5.5
<SergioEDuran1> I will be waiting for the update :)
<Guest8281> Me too, waiting for the Saturday update :D
<SergioEDuran1> friends i want to share with you my desktop :) http://imgur.com/r2btJGg
<SergioEDuran1> I hidden and them shown the network icon and I got it but obviously when I reboot my PC the icon becomes invisibe again
<SergioEDuran1> but thre it is
<yofel> ximion: so you made discover depend on appstream. is 0.8.4-1 enough or should that be >= 0.9?
<ximion> yofel: 0.8.4 is enough
<yofel> thanks
<ximion> using it with 0.9 is of course the better idea though (some nice speed improvements and safer error handling exist in 0.9)
<yofel> might as well put that into the ppa then
<SergioEDuran1> friends coud you package and distribute the Evolvere light pure aurorae theme on the Kubuntu's ppa or backports ppa?
<yofel> Send a mail to the ML, then we'll see if someone has time or is interested.
<SergioEDuran1> wich is your mail?
<yofel> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<SergioEDuran1> thank you very mutch
<SergioEDuran1> yofel: did you saw the titlebars on my screenshot?
<yofel> yes
<SergioEDuran1> these are the evolvere pure light titebars
<yofel> not too bad, although I prefer breeze myself
<yofel> ximion: are you intentionally not installing any of the notifier files? They're not in not-installed either though
<ximion> yofel: they should be in the -updater package
<ximion> I compiled Discover multiple times, and there were no files discover installs but that aren't packaged
<yofel> ximion: ah, so they are. I just messed up the merge
<ximion> (--list-missing is nice for that)
 * yofel isn't working on +git so stuff fell apart
<SergioEDuran1> hahahaha I prefer light titlebars for the breeze widget style, the breeze titlebars are good but I do not feel like it fits with it's widget style
<ximion> yofel: btw, I used a recent git snapshot of discover, obviously :P
<yofel> yeah, I saw that from the changelog ^^
<ximion> I plan to release it into Debian when there is some kind of release of discover
<ximion> (with the naming change)
<Guest8281>  Yeah, Breeze titlebars dont fit with light theme like Oxygen theme
<yofel> 5.5.90 is ~soon, so won't be long anyway
<yofel> well, I'll agree on the widget scheme, which is why I use breeze-dark myself
<SergioEDuran1> hahahaha I see
<ximion> yofel: do you know why .90 isn't on the schedule page? https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<yofel> ximion: oh, I meant .95
<yofel> I'm still used to beta1 being .90 :/
<ximion> .95 is in March - to me, that's a long time
<SergioEDuran1> yofel: seriouly if somebody can make the package I will thank you
 * ximion thinks about using a Git snapshot in Tanglu, to get more user feedback
<yofel> maybe we'll do the same an xenial, but for now I'll release 5.5 as-is
<SergioEDuran1> yofel: could you put my request on the kubuntu-devel mailing list? I do not want to get constant mails from it
<yofel> can do
<ximion> yofel: then take the appstream+qapt patch, so AS gets more testing
<yofel> ximion: that's in qapt?
<SergioEDuran1> yofel ximion: so in the saturday coud we get plasma 5.5 in the backports ppa?
<SergioEDuran1> I will be waiting
<ximion> yofel: do, Discover: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=discover.git&a=commitdiff&h=97f1426d5806beae0456566e1cf6653341d64afa - but not in 5.5, the naming change is also not in 5.5, so it will be annoying to package
<yofel> thanks
<SergioEDuran1> well I will go to the bathroom
<SergioEDuran1> see you
<SergioEDuran1> and please when you move plasma 5.5.3 to the backports ppa announce it at the kubuntu news blog :)
<michelsedgh> sorry i know i shouldnt to ask it here but disabling kidle_inject could harm my device? i asked it twice in #kubuntu and nobody knew :c
<ximion> michelsedgh: well,  your device will consume more power and will probably get warmer too
<ximion> not bad per-se, but if you don't have a good reason to do so, I wouldn't disable it
<michelsedgh> yeah because when i play games and it gets warm, it actually freezes the game
<yofel> ok, discover done finally
<yofel> now to -desktop
<yofel> sgclark: did you put the plasma merges into kubuntu_unstable?
<yofel> My plan was to have those uploaded together with 5.5, but they need to be in kubuntu_xenail_archive and in the PPA for that
<yofel> not really important for the backports though
<yofel> so maybe I can look at merging stuff tomorrow. With you having done the hard part this should be fast
<sgclark> yofel:  yes I did, I was actually going to sit down and do a bunch of merges now. I will work in archive
<yofel> sgclark: thanks
<sgclark> did you do discover? can I mark that done?
<yofel> please update staging-plasma as well
<yofel> yes, discover is done
<sgclark> what do you mean update?
<sgclark> put the new packages in staging ppa?
<yofel> upload a new package, otherwise the safety check in the archive upload script will fail
<sgclark> or make packages and put in ppa?
<sgclark> will do
<yofel> sgclark: I'll do plasma-desktop btw. as I messed around in that just now
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<yofel> sgclark: I'll also switch the plasma status page for xenial back on. From what I saw a couple packages have changes in _unstable that won't work with 5.5
<sgclark> yofel: ok thanks
<nicols> i just noted one strange thing: i cannot resize widgets on desktop? that was working fine in 5.4
<yofel> plasma-desktop merge ping-pong done
<nicols> i switched to desktop and back to folder view mode, resizing works again ... strange :)
<yofel> mitya57: what's a good way to add QML deps these days? Someone reported this: http://i.imgur.com/NkSXcyt.png and while I see that plasma-desktop-data is missing a dep to make the ConfigGeneral.qml work, I don't know how to properly fix the other errors
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-15
<clivejo> yofel: you still doing mergers?
<yofel> no, that's not me
<yofel> that was the daily auto-merge I think
<clivejo> oh thought I seen some SCM rebuilds
<yofel> well, I'm working on stuff, but not explicitely on merges
<yofel> hm, 31 packages that failed in the archive test rebuild :/
<bshah> humble poke about master -> kubuntu_unstable merge of plasma-discover :)
<nicols> please help: apt stuck :( ... http://pastebin.com/564iJWX6
<sgclark> bshah: hmm yofel said he did that. and nicols you need to wait for yofel to wake as he was working on discover. I don't expect that to be anytime soon.
<bshah> sgclark: I see it was merged in kubntu_xenial_archive but not kubuntu_unstable..
<sgclark> ahh sorry you need to wait for him.
<bshah> okay, np.. :)
<soee_> 74 MB font related file fonts-noto-cjk all 1:1.004+repack1-1 [74,4 MB] ?
<soee_> doing updates i had this: fonts-noto-cjk all 1:1.004+repack1-1 [74,4 MB]
<soee_> /var/cache/apt/archives/kwin-common_4%3a5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb
<soee_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<soee_> bud apt-get -f install fixed it
<nicols> soee: http://pastebin.com/564iJWX6 .... someone said to me to wait for yofel :)
<soee> yep better do :) i have no problems with discover though
<soee> anyone on Plasma 5.5.3 who can test one thing for me ?
<nicols> yofel: are you here? i need your help :)
<yofel> if you mean your paste, I saw it. Will take a bit until I get to it though
<soee> i need someone on 5.5.3 to verify 2 bugs for me :)
<clivejo> why does my panel keep moving on every boot and also why do 4 kate windows automatically load every session?
<sitter> sgclark: if you changelog in unstable you are causing merge conflicts if someone logs changelogs outside of unstable http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-nm/511/console
<nicols> yofel: tnx
<nicols> clivejo: i had 4 kate windows on every session start, now i have four
<nicols> i noticed that when you close kate, process is still running (you can see it with ps aux | grep kate)
<nicols> yofel: do yo need some additional info for that plasma discover dependencies problem? if i can be of any help, just let me konw :)
<yofel> nicols: no, it's just a file overwrite error, easy to fix. I just don't have time to do an upload right now
<nicols> yofel: can i remove this file (/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.kde.muon.repo.policy) manually, and do apt full-upgrade -f  after that? :)
<yofel> nicols: you can "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-discover-updater_5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4_amd64.deb"
<nicols> plasma-discover-updater depends on libdiscovercommon (= 5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa4); however:
<nicols>   Package libdiscovercommon is not installed.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<markc> is anyone aware of any simple kf5 or qt5 image editor? I just want something to annotate screen snapshots.
<soee> krita, mypaint, gimp
<sitter> kolourpaint!
<soee> kde4 right ?
<sitter> probably
<markc> both krita and kolourpaint depend on libqtcore4... may as well install gimp and put up with it's dependencies
<sitter> not sure what it matters
<sitter> kolourpaint is simpler to use than gimp though
<markc> never heard of mypaint before, but it's gtk/python based by the looks of apt show mypaint
<yofel> nicols: apt install -f should fix that now that the other error is gone
<nicols> yofel: yes. i did that, it's ok now
<nicols> what is the problem with kate? is it plasma related or bug in application?
<yofel> nicols: you also have kate starting at session start?
<yofel> or do you mean the does-not-quit
<yofel> I do remember there being an upstream discussion how the app quitting process was broken in Qt5 which make session restore not work properly
<yofel> so maybe they over-fixed something?
<michelsedgh> yofel: i have that, i wondered why my kate is opened at startup i have nevery used kate 
<michelsedgh> but it opened some of my last session apps
<yofel> it shouldn't start if you never used it. But if you used it once, session restore is on and it never quits you will get it again on the next login
<michelsedgh> hm, weird maybe i have wrongly opened it i dont remember. is there any fix yet?
<yofel> not that I know of. You'll have to check upstream
<michelsedgh> ok thanks :)
<michelsedgh> and yofel something weird happend, i closed my laptop lid and it went to sleep but after 5-10 seconds it came back from sleep. i understood from the fan sound starting. i tried many times to put it to sleep but no success i had to shut down
<yofel> now that's something I saw myself on 16.04 this week. Which release are you on?
<michelsedgh> 16.04
<michelsedgh> i had that before on my old laptop running debian and i thought its my sensors not working well
<sheytan> yofel: heyo! So, i upgraded to 5.5 as you know and wanted to install muon (pkg manager). It installs and works, but right after the install is finished plasma crashes. Plus, each time i wan to install something else or update, it shows me that moun will be removed.
<michelsedgh> sheytan: anything i build even from the konsole or the built in installer, plasma crashes.
<yofel> sheytan: until Rick hacks together a muon release that doesn't conflict with discover that won't change. Upstream officially removed 'muon'
<yofel> the plasma crash on *update* should be gone though with the latest discover update
<michelsedgh> not on update, apt-get install or dpkg
<clivejo> its gone in xenial :/
<yofel> that might still trigger a package DB update internally, which is what causes the crash
<sheytan> yofel: ah, ok. Removed from the main install but they didn't kill the project. Did they?
<yofel> sheytan: they killed the project (well the *package* manager part, only the app installer is supported). Rick said that he wants to keep it alive as maintainer, but he's been sick and very busy lately so he probably got nothing done on the discover-coinstallability side
<michelsedgh> yofel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/144932/why-does-my-laptop-resume-immediately-after-suspend look at the second comment 
<yofel> michelsedgh: what "second comment"? In which answer?
<yofel> sheytan: you're not the only one that wants to use muon, so we'll try to get it fixed, but it might take a while as it's kind of low-prio
<michelsedgh> second answer, adding the two comments on /etc/rc.local
 * soee needs better upload speed :<<
<yofel> michelsedgh: good if it works for you. Still a bug somewhere if you have to use that. Dunno if kernel or systemd or something else though
<nicols> yofel: if open few kate windows and close them normaly, after reboot they are back on session start :)
<michelsedgh> yofel: i havent tried it yet, my konversation will exit so will try later :)
<clivejo> yeah, Im seeing that too nicols
<sheytan> yofel: well, actually im using muon onlye because discover doesn't display technical packages as they call it in Ubuntu Software Center
<sheytan> and i didn't find that checkbox to display those
<soee> nicols: check System Settings -> Startup & Shutdown if there are any extra entries
<nicols> yofel: when i close them, processes don't exit. i can see them eith ps. if i do killall kate, then they don't start on new session
<yofel> right, file upstream bug. I can't help with that
<clivejo> hummm "last checked 453milliseconds ago"
<nicols> soee: no, nothing there
<clivejo> now thats up to date
<yofel> sorry if I sound a bit rude. I'm at work and have no time for lenthy discussions right now.
<clivejo> nicols: sounds like a problem with kate no closing correctly#
<nicols> clivejo: yes. but i didn't have that problem in 5.4
<clivejo> but it is odd that it suddenly appeared in plasma 5.5
<soee> guys 2 bugs to confirm on Plasma 5.5.3: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358018 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358009
<ubottu> KDE bug 358018 in notifier "Updates icon stays visible in systray when all updates were installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 358009 in Task Manager "Task Manager has problems with rendering its items when placed on a panel in different screen adges" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee> if you could check and confirm would be cool
<yofel> as I said, there was a discussion about app quitting behavior recently. So they might have messed with that for 5.5
<yofel> or in FW 5.18 for that matter
<clivejo> nicols: want to add yourself here - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358019
<ubottu> KDE bug 358019 in Task Manager "Some application wont exit properly" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<snele> clivejo: nicols: I am using manjaro atm (plasma 5.5.3, apps 12.1, frameworks 5.18) and I cannot confirm the bug. kate process is terminated on exit as expected
<soee> maybe it has been fixed in apps 15.12.x
<nicols> clivejo: i have added a comment on bug 358019
<ubottu> bug 358019 in Ubuntu "After update today sound has stopped working" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358019
<sitter> Riddell, shadeslayer, bshah, yofel: ci-tooling has just been imported into pangea-tooling, I'll remove the repo from git.debian when that comes back. it eventually should move to kde or something
<yofel> sitter: why the import?
<sitter> because git.debian.org is a piece of shit and not reachable half the time
<sitter> and when it is reachable is slow as fuck
<sitter> so I am done with it
<clivejo> nicols: installing kate 15.12.0 seems to solve the exiting problem
<clivejo> can you confirm?
<mamarley> Speaking of applications 15.12, the lack of Okular 15.12 and Okular 15.08's dependency on libqca2v5 is blocking all sorts of upgrades.
<sitter> yofel: jenkins updated and restarting once running builds are done (or so I hope)
<clivejo> why is debian git so unreliable of late?
<acher88> I've tried to clone a few things from debian git in last few months, and half the time it times out and gives up
<shadeslayer> sitter: ack
<yofel> sitter: well, I am seriously considering moving our stuff to LP. That even seems to have basic webhook support now. Lets see how much longer my fuse holds
<ScottK> Odd.  I almost never have problems pulling git stuff from alioth.
<yofel> for a long time I didn't have either. But esp. recently "git clone" likes to hang for up to a minute before it actually starts cloning. Happens during pulling as well.
<yofel> It usually works in the end, but the waits are long enough to be really annoying after a while
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> where is alioth localted?
<clivejo> could it be a cross Atlantic issue?
<yofel> clivejo: look up moszumanska.debian.org
<yofel> britain if I read the traceroute right..
<clivejo> York, England Bytemark Limited
<clivejo> but Ive also noticed LP is slow too
<BluesKaj> http://www.ip-tracker.org/locator/ip-lookup.php?ip=moszumanska.debian.org
<yofel> still more reliable than moszumanska. But it depends on the data center load, right..
<ScottK> They are both on the same island, so that could affect things too.
<ScottK> (since you aren't)
<sgclark> sitter: fwiw I have just as many problems with kde git
<sgclark> ScottK: it has only really been the last week. it it is quite disruptive to workflow as these are quite long outages
<ScottK> sgclark: IIRC kde git is also in the Canonical data center.
<sgclark> ah
<ScottK> There have been some outages recently.
<sgclark> yeah I get several failed jobs from git failure on my ci. so moving there is conunterproductive
<sgclark> counter*
 * sgclark goes back to restarting said jobs
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<lordievader> o/
<soee_> https://stikonas.eu/wordpress/2016/01/15/kde-partition-manager-2-0-0/
<_Groo_> so im creating a new custom grub2 / plymouth to have some consistency with plasmas 5.5 for kubuntu 16.04
<_Groo_> i already create a preliminar grub2 : https://goo.gl/photos/mT1u51ZfQyaemTUz9
<_Groo_> and im creating a plymouth theme that shoukld match the start breeze theme from kde
<_Groo_> never mind the ubuntu logo in the photo, i didnt changed it to kubuntu yet
<_Groo_> i would like some feedback from you guys
<_Groo_> would it be hard to make this the default grub theme for kubuntu? does it have to pass through ubuntu core team?
<_Groo_> same for plymouth
<sgclark> _Groo_: need to wait and talk to yofel. He is probably still at work
<soee_> the question is: kubuntu always tried to provide what KDE provides
<yofel> sgclark: just safely managed to drive home through a snow storm.
<soee_> and i think next Plasma release will have own plymouth
<yofel> but I'm dead tired and have a headache, so won't be doing much
<soee_> sgclark: can you check one thing for me on Xenial ?
<yofel> _Groo_: the theme packages are controlled by us, so as long as we don't do this post-feature-freeze, we should be able to upload whatever we want
<yofel> will it?
<yofel> Riddell: any rumors about that? ^
<soee_> yofel: i think Jonathan prepared it last days
<soee_> it has KDE logo white
<soee_> with glowing effect
<yofel> soee_: for neon, not sure if that was for the public release. But sharing the base theme with some easy branding options would be nice
<soee_> ah, ok
<yofel> and it seems like 2016 is the year of the return of the partitionmanager? ^^
<soee_> :)
<soee_> are there any plans to use https://calamares.io/ ?
<yofel> no
<soee_> last question can we get plasma-desktop fixed in kubuntu-ci ?
<yofel> it is a really nice installer, but for us, cost / benefit doesn't match up
<soee_> i think KaOs orManjaro uses it
<yofel> as does neon and tanglu. But we already have an installer that's integrated into the distro
<yofel> what's broken with plasma-desktop?
<soee_> Missing build dependencies: kscreenlocker-dev (>= 5.5.1~), kwin-dev (>= 4:5.5.1~), plasma-workspace-dev (>= 4:5.5.1.1~)
<yofel> not me then, if build-deps are missing then that might require fixing a dozen other things
<soee_> :-)
<soee_> ok, i wanted to test it with plasma-framework to see if (as suggested here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358009)it fixes my issue
<ubottu> KDE bug 358009 in Task Manager "Task Manager has problems with rendering its items when placed on a panel in different screen adges" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<sgclark> soee_: which ci? I am afraid I have to work on fixing these merges and things will be bumpy for a few more hours.
 * sgclark curses shadeslayer for starting me on the unstable branch for merges lol
<sgclark> yofel: do we have a running list of game breaking bugs that need attention for a successul LTS launch?
<yofel> yes, all Launchpad bugs tagged 'kubuntu' and targeted to a xenial milestone
<yofel> that list is linked from qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<sgclark> ok so to add bugs I just add the target release?
<yofel> no, in the status bar, at the right end select "Ubuntu ubuntu-16.04" as milestone
<yofel> it doesn't care what release the bug task belongs to. As bugs without release are by default for the dev release
<sgclark> hmm onlu xenial-updates available, guess we missed the window
<sgclark> ok thanks for the help yofel
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> sgclark: what bug?
<_Groo_> question: can i use just the K for kubuntu in the plymouth theme im creating, or the kubuntu brand is the entire word?
<_Groo_> i mean,not the K
<_Groo_> the round thingy in blue similar to ubuntu
<yofel> _Groo_: the trademark is the whole word, K isn't really much telling - except if you use it with the blue, geared ubuntu logo
<sgclark> yofel #1451728
<yofel> lp 1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<sgclark> thanks
<_Groo_> thats the one, can i just use it?
<_Groo_> instead of the word?
<sgclark> 3 releases now and it is breaking desktops around the world
<_Groo_> btw
<_Groo_> sddm kcm is broken in 5.5.3 in landings
<yofel> sgclark: remilestoned
<yofel> weird that they don't show up for you
<_Groo_> the first tab, which has the theme rendering, doesnt render, goes black
<yofel> _Groo_: as branding? sure
<_Groo_> if you resize the window, it does show up but you cant interact with that tab
<_Groo_> so we fix it or remove it from 5.5.3
<yofel> yeah, I've seen that. works fine if start it with kcmshell5
<yofel> *if you
<yofel> thanks for the reminder
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah it does, but not inside systemsettings :(
<_Groo_> yofel: it doesnt render actually, you can trigger the rendering by resizing the systemsettings window, but its defintely broken
<_Groo_> so can i pursue the plymouth theme? you guys liked the idea of a unified theme across kubuntu? grub2 > plymouth > sddm
<_Groo_> for sddm, i dont think we need to change anything
<yofel> nah, that should be a kcm thing
<yofel> haven't yet checked if there's an upstream bug
 * sgclark screams in frustation
<Riddell> yofel: I submitted a review for a simple theme but it
<Riddell> it's getting tangled up in vdg people wanting to make a complex theme (too link to forum on that review)
<_Groo_> just out of curiosity, did anyone used my zanshin 0.3.1 package for xenial?
<_Groo_> i just uploaded the package for wily too
<_Groo_> same ppa
<_Groo_> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/
<valorie> _Groo_: unless you call for testers, how will people know about it?
<valorie> _Groo_: have they finally released the kf5 port of zanshin?
<_Groo_> valorie: no, its 4.x
<_Groo_> and it was asked in the kubuntu mailing list
<_Groo_> and i added an entry in trello
<_Groo_> and i announced it here
<_Groo_> did i missed anything? :D
<_Groo_> i moved the card to review now
<_Groo_> who should i add to the card? i added sgclark originally
<_Groo_> who takes care of MOTU?
<sgclark> _Groo_:  we are minus a MOTU person atm, but yofel is lead release manager
<_Groo_> sgclark: i added yofel and he removed himself from the card, quoting: Removing myself from this for now. This is a MOTU matter as we don't support zanshin ourselves.
 * _Groo_ confused
<sgclark> oh?
<sgclark> well yeah that would confuse me too. yofel, what needs to be done in the above situation ^^ we somehow need to get these packages in. And we certainly need the help.
<_Groo_> sgclark: Riddell was the one who asked for packages in the kubuntu ML
<sgclark> _Groo_: yeah I saw that, and really appreciate you stepping up to do it.
<sgclark> now we need to sort out how to proceed..
<_Groo_> sgclark: well its done, both versions... 
<sgclark> ok ty
<_Groo_> sgclark: im in the process of start contributing with backports and the like, but im still struggling with the build stuff
<_Groo_> sgclark: to be of any use for now
<soee_> i think Quintasan will help with uploads
<_Groo_> sgclark: and in parallel im doing the theme stuff
<sgclark> cool
<_Groo_> sgclark: not important i now, but a lot of fun
<_Groo_> know*
<sgclark> I am forever batteling with debian merges
<sgclark> which is no fun at all
<_Groo_> sgclark: we are all masochists 
<sgclark> lol
<_Groo_> sgclark: my contribution will slow down a little next month because of work *cough cough* lies, its xcom2 release *cough cough*
<sgclark> lol
<_Groo_> sgclark: but i expect to at least learn the basics to start fixing broken packages in the pipeline
<_Groo_> sgclark: im good at that :D
<sgclark> cool, all help is appreciated!
<soee_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/excellent-music-player-clementine-is-getting-a-massive-update-no-indication-of-launch-date-498989.shtml
<_Groo_> btw, now the plasma-discover-updater doesnt crash plasmashell anymore, but it also doesnt warn of new packages, lol
<_Groo_> just sits there looking pretty
<soee_> _Groo_: you might want to comment here: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358018
<ubottu> KDE bug 358018 in notifier "Updates icon stays visible in systray when all updates were installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pierre_> Hello everyone, I've read somewhere you need testers for Plasma 5.5.3 on Kubuntu Wily?
<sgclark> pierre_: add ppa kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for wily but a warning that most are gone/leaving for the evening so may not get much help if things go wrong. :)
<clivejo> everyone out partying?
<sgclark> not that I am aware of, yofel had a headache though so I hope he is resting. I am heading out because I need a break >.<
 * sgclark grumbles at ci
<valorie> pierre_: good to have you testing
<valorie> I had a good experience so far with 5.5.3
<valorie> except that plasma crashes
<valorie> but for me it always restarts instantly
<pierre_> i'll install it tomorrow on my laptop. Is it automatic or are there any manual steps to take (updating from plasma5.4.something)
<sgclark> add-apt-repository -> update -> upgrade
<valorie> I did have to run sudo apt install -f a few times
<valorie> then all was cool, except for those plasma crashes
<valorie> and I've filed a bug report about that
<sgclark> oh yeah right there is an issue with tt fonts
<sgclark> valorie: bug number? I am getting those crashes too in wily
<sgclark> quite annoying
<valorie> oh, let me look
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358003
<ubottu> KDE bug 358003 in discover "Plasma crashes multiple times when apt is used in the commandline in Kubuntu since plasma 5.5.3" [Crash,Confirmed]
<valorie> actually, it looks like I didn't file one for the random crashes
<valorie> I will next time it randomly crashes
<valorie> sgclark: somewhat offtopic, but I don't think I'll be able to come to SCALE
<valorie> this stuff with my dad has escalated
<sgclark> ok, hope things get better for you /hugs
<sgclark> valorie: ^
<valorie> thank you
<valorie> he's forgetting how to swallow, so his decline is increasing
<sgclark> :(
<valorie> we've called in hospice, so I hope he will be somewhat more comfortable 
<valorie> he's 89, which is a good long life, and he's lonely, so I don't think he really wants to stick around
<valorie> but somehow that doesn't make it easier
<sgclark> yeah I know, just went through that with my aunt
<sgclark> very hard
<valorie> so weird that both David Bowie and Alan Rickman just died, both of cancer, both 69
<valorie> and my dad just ticks along at 89
<sgclark> yeah, not a good time for celebs :(
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> while I was on bko, I closed 3 of my old bug reports
<valorie> I swear I remember filing more bugs
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-16
<michelsedgh> hey guys im using the test, shouldnt my kinfocenter say im on 16.04???
<michelsedgh> test version*
<mparillo> Mine does, but I started with the daily images (from back before they broke). Did you maybe start with Wily and apply  kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing 
<michelsedgh> yeah i did that
<michelsedgh> thanks mparillo :)
<mparillo> But it does show you upgraded your plasma?
<michelsedgh> its 5.5.3
<mparillo> Excellent. You successfully upgraded.
<michelsedgh> it should show 5.5 cause i upgraded right now...
<mparillo> You may get plasma crashes (I did, but I thnk they are all fixed), and you may have to delete your favorite icons in the kickoff menu and re-add them, but I found it pretty trouble-free
<michelsedgh> yeah the apt-get update crash is gone :)
<michelsedgh> and no need to readd favorite icons ^^
<mparillo> That hit me often, as Xenial gets update not just from our team, but base Ubuntu several times a day.
<mparillo> Good
<michelsedgh> yeah :) thanks to the team, they work hard
<mparillo> Yup. They do, and they are all volunteers
<michelsedgh> i know :) they have their job, their life and still work on Kde. I really apperciate their work :)
<mparillo> Anyway, goodnight from me, and thanks for helping to test.
<michelsedgh> good knight :) yw. 
<soee_> there are some calligra confilcts in updates
<vip> hola
<soee_> hihoh
<nicols> morning!
<soee_> hiho
<soee_> clivejo: you have been working on calligra ?
<yofel> moin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> sgclark: for reference, the procedure for getting something uploaded that you cannot upload yourself is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<bshah> yofel: morning
<yofel> bshah: moin
<yofel> oh right, there was the discover thing
<bshah> ;)
<yofel> let me try to figure out how to merge that into unstable without breaking unstable
<bshah> thx :)
<bshah> (later, I want to learn to do that myself.)
<bshah> especially I couldn't figure out what to do with changelog entries.
<yofel> bshah: in this case it's a bit tricky, as you master with my compatibility fixes in _archive, but without my 5.5 changes in _archive
<yofel> bshah: you don't add any in the CI branches. End.
<yofel> for debian merges in general, there's a git config that invokes dpkg-mergechangelogs
<yofel> and who broke kdemultimedia in the archive :S
<soee> uhm, plasmashell does not start on enial
<soee> plasmashell: error while loading shared libraries: libKF5Screen.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> soee: does dpkg -L libkf5screen6 list the file?
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515466/
<yofel> wtf?!?
<yofel> soee: apt-cache policy libkf5screen6 ?
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515476/
<soee> english: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515481/
<soee> maybe i shoudlnt mix staging and landing ppas
<yofel> noo well, something's just plain broken here. But as I keep saying. Don't use staging ^^
<yofel> we break stuff in there
<soee> hmm, i was using my system thi smorning just fine
<soee> and i did not run any updates because of broken calligra packages
<yofel> I'll take a look once I'm done with discover
<soee> tan i jumped to windows for a while and when i moved back to kbuntu this happend :D
<yofel> well, plasma won't crash just because an update removes the lib. It just won't start again once it quits
<soee> windows broke my system :<
<yofel> heh
<soee> brb
<bshah> you know, linux have feelings.. you just can't leave linux for windows :p
<soee> ok i have my plasma back
<soee> i have reinstalled this package
<soee> libkf5screen6 from landing ppa
<yofel> well, at least the status page shows that libkscreen is broken. 
<soee> i thought all was green
<soee> why we has so many problems with discover ?
<yofel> the merges were done inappropriately. So we need to do those now
<yofel> which breaks stuff
<yofel> discover is partly because what was released in 5.5 was horribly incomplete
<yofel> and now we have packaging that is really meant for 5.6, but is hacked together to work with 5.5
<yofel> maybe I should just upload a git snapshot after all...
<soee> ha :)
<mparillo> But we cannot go straight to 5.6 because their final release is too close to ours in April?
<soee> we should, 5.5.3 has to many annoying bugs :)
<yofel> mparillo: I hope to get that in. But we have lots of changes in our 5.5 packages that I want to have in the archive RIGHT NOW
<soee> and picking commits one by one isn't solution here
<yofel> so lets get this out, then we can look at 5.6
<yofel> we could possibly upload a 5.5.70 snapshot or so before feature freeze
<yofel> to get something tested in beta1, as plasma 5.5.95 will be after our beta1
<yofel> and just one week before UI freeze, which would make for one hell of a week
<yofel> bshah: discover pushed, but I'll probably have to fix a couple other things more
<yofel> now to review plasma in general
<bshah> lets build discover and see.. :)
<acher88> latest update removed okular
<bshah> debian/patches/upstream_prevent_misleading_notification.dif needs to be removed...
<yofel> oops
<yofel> both will
<bshah> yofel: I can do that.. :) (patch removal)
<yofel> bshah: git rm -r debian/patches
<bshah> yeah
<bshah> :)
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> other than that it should mostly just be inaccurate install files I think
<acher88> tried to re-install it and followed dep chain and got http://i.imgur.com/nIut7fA.png 
<bshah> done with patches
<acher88> that's on xenial
<yofel> looks like an incomplete transition migrated to -release
<yofel> or do you have any ppas with okular in it?
<yofel> I'm fairly certain everything in the archive was rebuilt for QCA
<acher88> ah. no. It's trying to get it from the main archive
<yofel> will have to test later, currently I can't even install any updates:
<yofel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yofel>  kdemultimedia-kio-plugins : Depends: kio-audiocd but it is not going to be installed
<yofel> sgclark: I'm just looking at merges. Please don't keep duplicate UNRELEASED changelog entries. dpkg-mergechangelogs likes doing that when you merge _unstable into _archive
<acher88> update bumped libqca2-plugins (2.1.0-0ubuntu10 => 2.1.1-2ubuntu1)
<acher88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14515584/
<bshah> blargh... mobile CI is broken....
<bshah> :!
<soee> (:
<bshah> 10:25:03 cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/usr/share/kxmlgui5/muonupdater/’
<bshah> 10:25:03 : No such file or directory
<bshah> 10:25:03 dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/share/kxmlgui5/muonupdater/ debian/plasma-discover-updater//usr/share/kxmlgui5/ returned exit code 1
<bshah> uhuh
<bshah> :(
<bshah> okay, I can fix teh
<yofel> right, I didn't get all file paths right
<yofel> actually
<yofel> you can look in the master branch for the mostly correct paths
<yofel> assuming nothing changed in the last couple days
<bshah> yeah
<yofel> sgclark: also, any package that has debian/tests/ needs to have "XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest" in the control file
<yofel> otherwise ubuntu jenkins won't run the tests
<yofel> sgclark: If I understand the git behavior right, it looks like the debian folks removed that line by hand in some packages if they took changes from us. So you need to check every time if its there or not as git will just auto-remove it in the merge
<acher88> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qca2/2.1.1-2ubuntu1
<acher88> 12 hrs ago
<yofel> sgclark: actually nvm the testsuite part, I forgot that's for older dpkg versions
<michelsedgh> hey, when i logout i get a black screen. i even restart sddm and i cant use VT anymore after that! i have to reboot pressing power button. is it a known bug??
<yofel> not that I know of
<michelsedgh> hm. its annoying.
<michelsedgh> and yofel that sleep thing didnt happen again :)
<yofel> michelsedgh: regarding that, yesterday systemd didn't even allow me to shutdown.
<yofel> said something like "Aborting action. Action would be destructive"
<michelsedgh> wow, never happend to me
<michelsedgh> and one thing when i reboot my screen rendering backend automatically goes to Xrender but i never changed to that i always used opengl 3.1!
<yofel> :/
<michelsedgh> i didnt mention it until yesterday, i saw many of my effects didnt work but i didnt know it changed backend!
<yofel> no idea what would cause that. Your best bet is asking mgraesslin during weekdays
<michelsedgh> ok thanks :) and another thanks for your work :) 
<michelsedgh> "hard work"*
<yofel> Package: plasma-pa
<yofel> Conflict: kmix
<yofel> no wonder kmix isn't getting removed
<mamarley> I want to keep kmix installed for now because plasma-pa still doesn't let you select the default audio device.
<yofel> mamarley: agreed, I just removed the field
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<soee> yofel: we package calligra or it comes from ubuntu ?
<yofel> we do
<soee> can you revert the broken upload ?
<yofel> which one?
<soee> well there are some problems with calligra http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516127/
<soee> and it happend tonight
<yofel> soee: the upload from yesterday says "  * No-change rebuild against libqca2"
<soee> more detailed report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516137/
<yofel> so that looks like more QCA fallout
<yofel> that won't be trivial to fix
<soee> what is QCA ?
<yofel> some encryption thing
<yofel> libqca2...
<soee> uhm
<soee> ok i will uninstall this suite for now
<mamarley> The libqca2 thing in combination with the failed okular build is also blocking a bunch of other updates.
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Wayland-DnD-Actions
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> hiho
<yofel> sgclark: I just finished the plasma merges. Thanks for working out most of them!
<soee_> yofel: so you think we are ready to release 5.5.3 to backports ?
<yofel> I'll review frameworks later
<yofel> soee_: give me a bit to think about that. But I think we are
<soee_> ok, would be cool - a lot of users waits for it :)
<soee_> *wait
<yofel> hm, there was the sddm session thing I wanted to debug
<yofel> but I think it's "good enough"
<sgclark> yofel: awesome!
<yofel> oh meh, we have our own kde4libs build in ppa-landing which depends on wrong libqca
<yofel> fixing
<soee_> ;)
<mamarley> It is probably worth mentioning here too that the NVIDIA 361-series drivers appear to fix the long-standing bug where Konsole would spin the CPU upon quitting.  361.18 was just copied to ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa. :)
<acher88> good. have that bug on main PC with nvidia
<BluesKaj> mamarley, for which nvidia series is the 351 driver intended?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: 361 will work for all the same cards as 352, 355, and 358, plus a few new ones.
<soee_> and 361 works nice here :)
<acher88> supported ones are listed here I think http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/361.18/README/supportedchips.html
<soee_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_WdEJVxRD0
<acher88> mamarley: 361.18 also fixes the kde apps segfault bug you reported on the nvidia forum?
<BluesKaj> mamarley, ok , misread your post, my gpu is the low end  8400gs /gt218 which shows on the nvidia site as supported up the 340 driver only ...not having any graphics issues atm, but I was just curious since the 340 is approaching legacy status.
 * yofel was still on 355. An update is in order
<acher88> I don't like the result of that kdelibs rebuild http://paste.ubuntu.com/14516934/
<soee_> yup :)
<yofel> I had to fix something in plasma-desktop too. I'll debug again once that's published
<yofel> I also just pushed the merge result out to the world, where the p-d breakage came from
<acher88> I hadn't noticed plasma hadn't been published in the ppa yet
<acher88> shall retry once it is
<BluesKaj> I'm getting this error after upgrading from the landing and ci/stable ppas 
<BluesKaj> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<BluesKaj>  libpam-kwallet5 : Conflicts: pam-kwallet5 (< 4:5.5) but 4:5.4.3+git20151211.1302+16.04-0 is to be installed
<BluesKaj>                    Breaks: pam-kwallet5 (< 4:5.5) but 4:5.4.3+git20151211.1302+16.04-0 is to be installed
<yofel> give it a couple minutes
<BluesKaj> looks like it's trying to install the older 5.4.3 version
<BluesKaj> ok
<yofel> try now
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   kdeartwork-style libqca2v5 plasma-desktopthemes-artwork plasma-widget-kimpanel
<yofel> that's ~ok
<soee_> obsolate?
<acher88> still much breakage in xenial http://paste.ubuntu.com/14517058/
<yofel> well, kdeartwork is apps. We'll fix that later
<yofel> kimpanel otoh..
<yofel> acher88: -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true please
<yofel> I don't get that here
<yofel> ah, those kdeartwork packages are from kde4 times
<yofel> but only debian added the breaks for those
<acher88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14517107/
<yofel> ah, kimpanel is indeed obsolete
<yofel> yay, wall of text
<acher88> not pretty
<acher88> lol E: Unable to locate package please
<acher88> copied too much of your apt line first time
<nicols> finnaly here. anything i can help?
 * yofel has to go to town for a bit
<yofel> acher88: I'll look into this later unless sgclark or someone else isn't faster
<yofel> bbl
<nicols> i tried to add few widgets via "get new widgets", they install but when i try to place them on desktop i get this; 
<nicols> Error loading QML file: file:///home/nicols/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.weatherWidget/contents/ui/main.qml:108:5: Type YrNo unavailable
<nicols> file:///home/nicols/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.weatherWidget/contents/ui/providers/YrNo.qml:18:1: module "QtQuick.XmlListModel" is not installed
<acher88> oddly I have no such breakage on my xenial laptop
<nicols> i am on willy backpoerts-landing
<nicols> anyone with this problem: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357911 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 357911 in general "vlc problem with kde 5.5.3" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acher88> was mentioned in here the other day. was that you?
<acher88> vlc is fine here
<acher88> spoke too soon. even xenial laptop give error such as:
<acher88> kwin-x11 : Depends: kwin-common (= 4:5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa4) but 4:5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 is installed
<acher88> kwin-common : Depends: kwin-data (= 4:5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) but 4:5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa4 is installed
<nicols> acher88: yes it was me :) ... yesterday was ok, now it's cropping video again
<nicols> it is strange ... native interface uses brezze style and video is cropped. in skinned mode, video is OK
<michelsedgh> hey my apt-check was making unlimited proccesses each using 1%-2% of cpu and my cpu was working full, i had to restart. any ideas??
<acher88> nicols: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69537-VLC-video-resize-problem-after-upgrade-to-plasma-5-5
<BluesKaj> I tried the nvidia-352 driver which would be the next one up from the 340, but I guess my gpu is getting too old to bother upgrading drivers for, but it still works fine.
<acher88> yofel: ppa-purge then re-adding the xenial landing ppa sorted my problems :)
<acher88> apart from plasma-desktop-date needing 'apt-get install -f' to nudge it into installing
<nicols> acher88: tnx for info! yes, thats how i "solved" it ... but this is partial solution, problem is still there. and i don't like this third party skunning, a would be happier with "breeze everywhere" :)
<acher88> perhaps graphics driver related?
<acher88> laptop with intel hd3000 has no probs
<acher88> yet to upgrade PC with nvidia to 5.5.3
<nicols> i am on intel also: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=6&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 6
<acher88> is it the same if you suspend desktop effects or change accel method?
<nicols> yes
<leszek> hi is there any eta on when the kubuntu backports landing contents will land in kubuntu backports ?
<sandr0id> hi all,  do I report bugs @kde, or @kubuntu with plasma 5.5.3? (don't worry, nothing major!)
<leszek> sandr0id: depends on the bug I guess :)
<acher88> depends on the nature of the bug
<sandr0id> the splash screen stuck around on boot up - twice now, so I'm thinking it's worth reporting
<sandr0id> like i said, nothing major, but I'd rather report it than just complain ;)
<leszek> sandr0id: if you have an error message or some sort of debugging output it might be worth reporting that upstream (to kde) directly. Though without that I don't think it might make a lot of sense as the probability that "works for me" answer is pretty high
<sandr0id> hmm.. logging for a screen artifact... :P
<sandr0id> it may not even be a kde bug come to think of it
<leszek> a so a visual bug only ? Most probably a graphical issue with the driver or qt
<leszek> but without some sort of log hard to debug
<sandr0id> yeah
<sandr0id> is there a distinct process for the splash screen? that could help determine if it's purely graphical/visual
<leszek> sandr0id: ksplashqml
<leszek> sandr0id: you can run ksplashqml --test
<sandr0id> I think I have a graphics problem :)
<sandr0id> thanks for the tip on the splash screen
<nicols> fixed my widgets. installed qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin package :)
<soee> a lot f problems : http://paste.ubuntu.com/14529379/
<acher88> soee: had similar on xenial earlier. ppa-purge then re-adding the ppa seemed to fix 99% of it here at least
<clivejo> soee: Ive been playing around with calligra, they are in my PPA
<clivejo> !info calligra xenial
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<clivejo> not my doing
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> hows things?
<BluesKaj> good thanks clivejo, how about you ?
<clivejo> tired
<clivejo> nodding off a bit!
<BluesKaj> heh...sleep deprived ?
<clivejo> just long day
<clivejo> BluesKaj: do you have an android phone?
<BluesKaj> yes
<clivejo> kdeconnect?
<DarinMiller> I have both...
<clivejo> I packaged 0.9g and would like someone to test it
<BluesKaj> yes, i have it working , but only tried to send file from the phone to the pc successfully, not from pc to phone 
<BluesKaj> files
<clivejo> but the version numbers are messed up :(
<BluesKaj> my phone is using the older android OS since it's just an alcatel one touch, read "inexpensive"
<BluesKaj> i don't use it for much other than a few pics and phone calls ...don't use the data options or texting etc
<cjwelborn> Hello. I have a little UI bug going on in my lock screen for Plasma 5 (Breeze Theme, Maui SDDM Theme).The keyboard layout button is always way too small. I found a KeyboardLayoutButton.qml in my sddm breeze theme components (width: implicitWidth). Changing it doesn't seem to affect anything, and I'm not sure were else to look. Where do you go to edit the lock screen? Or the login screen for that matter?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I successfully copied files from my Android phone using Dolphin and puch files to my PC using KDEconnect.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: which version?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: The touchpad option worked, but the multimedia controls failed to remuse a Clementine playlist and remote volume control did not work.
<DarinMiller> resume*
<darin_> clivejo: the clipsharing works great!  As for the multimedia option, the adroid KDEconnect under the Multimedia option say No players found.  I have both Amarok and Clementine running.
<clivejo> but what version are you running?
<darin_> clivejo: sorry, running 0.8 on the laptop.  Is 0.9g uploaded to landing? My update refresh is not seeing it. Where to I find 0.9g?
<clivejo> its in my PPA
<darin_> Sry, missed that....checking the logs for you ppa....
<clivejo> are you on wily or xenial?
<darin_> I have both, want me to test both?
<clivejo> please if you can
<clivejo> just bear in mind the version number is a bit messed up
<darin_> np
<clivejo> you will probably have to install it manually
<clivejo> !info kdeconnect-plasma xenial
<ubottu> kdeconnect-plasma (source: kdeconnect-plasma): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+git20150810-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 299 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<clivejo> thats a August 10 snapshot
<clivejo> darin_: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial/+files/kdeconnect-plasma_0.9g-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb
<clivejo> thats xenial 64bit
<darin_> clivejo: grt, thx.  testing shortly....
<clivejo> you might have to delete the device and repair
<clivejo> re-pair
<darin_> so much fun! I am using the KDEconnect clipboard sharing to copy from my wiley laptop to my xenial laptp.  I have always shared between phone and PC, but PC to PC is awesome!
<darin_> clivejo: my kdeconnect package is 0.8, but the kdeconnect-plasma is 0.9g.  Are these complimentary or should I stomp on the kdeconnect package?
<clivejo> where is the 0.8 package?
<darin_> xenial
<clivejo> did you install the one in my PPA?
<darin_> xenial has both packages installed
<clivejo> oh I think the kdeconnect is KDE4 
<darin_> yes, I used the .deb link you posted above.
<darin_> yes you are correct. I will stomp on the kdeconnect.
<clivejo> can you browse your phone with dolphin ok?
<darin_> How do I update my phone?  When attempting to re-pair, the phone says my xenial laptop is using a new protocol version (red text).
<clivejo> this is the thing Im trying to figure out
<clivejo> what version is it saying is on the phone?
<darin_> 0.9e, Nov 13,2015  as per the app store details.
<clivejo> kind of ironic !
<clivejo> *NOTE for Ubuntu users: The Ubuntu folks are not updating their repos as fast as this app gets updated. Some features will not work if the KDE Connect version in you desktop doesn't match the one in your phone.
<darin_> ?
<claydoh> i get the same thing  with your package and same android app version as darin_
<clivejo> 0.9g is listed as a bug fix release for 0.9
<clivejo> so cant understand why the protocol is different
<darin_> Not sure it helps us, but my arch box is 0.9g and it connects to the same adroid phone.
<clivejo> now thats very strange!
<clivejo> darin_: is this it - https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/kdeconnect/
<darin_> yes
<clivejo> must compare the files
<clivejo> bar the locale files, they all look the same, just different location in debian
<DarinMiller> werid. No surprise,  same issue occurs on wiley with your deb file....
<valorie> bleah, something crashed, so I said report -- and then apport crashed
<valorie> I thought they finally fixed that
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I tried stomping on the config files in both ~/.config/kdeconnect* and in ~/.kde/share/config/kdeconnect*.  Neither fixed the issues.  Then I tried apt purge kdeconnect* and reinstall you file, still  no help.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: thanks for trying.  I dont know what the problem is
<valorie> clivejo: I've noticed mine isn't working either
<valorie> however, I don't think it's been working for the past few weeks
<valorie> perhaps the phone version and your version have fallen out of sync
<valorie> so I unpaired for now
<clivejo> valorie: it works in arch
<valorie> pfff to arch
 * valorie will not switch, no never!
<valorie> I wonder if it works in the neon-daily
<claydoh> clivejo, the stock kdeconnect packaging includes 3 packages: kdeconnect, kdeconnect-plasma, and kdeconnect-plasma-dbg. Your ppa does not contain trhe kdeconnect pakage, and the stock one still exists when upgadring using yours.
<valorie> but I don't have time to try that out
<claydoh> so methinks the presence of the old package with the new could the causing it?
<DarinMiller> valorie: does not work in xenial daily either.
<clivejo> maybe I didnt checkout the correct tag
<clivejo> claydoh: apparently kdeconnect is the KDE4 version
<clivejo> Ill try and look at it again tomorrow
<valorie> I've not tried the xenial daily; just updated&&full-upgrade
<DarinMiller> OK, I will see if I stumble across something...
<valorie> with the ppa-landing
<valorie> only problem I'm having in wily is plasma crashes, only one of which I've been able to report as a bug
<valorie> lacking some dbg package, but dr.k can't ever find it
<DarinMiller> hmmm. Plasma 5.5 is not crashing on my wiley with landing ppa.  Occasionally sound icon disappears but otherwise stable.
<DarinMiller> However, the ghost kate session is driving me crazy.
<clivejo> kate has fixed itself since I installed kate 15.12.0
<DarinMiller> manual compile?
<clivejo> staging
<clivejo> wonder would the xenial version install on wily
<clivejo> you could try I guess :P
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I installed kate5-data and kate from here - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/8795038
<valorie> DarinMiller: supposedly the apt related Plasma crashes have been fixed, but not for me
<valorie> and why it randomly crashes other times; no idea
<clivejo> valorie: plasma gremlins
<clivejo> nasty wee things
<valorie> like the garden gnomes in Harry Potter
<valorie> hopefully we get them out of the garden before too long
<valorie> just installed and am setting up zanshin from _Groo_'s ppa
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> working with Google calendar
<valorie> but I'm not getting how to USE it
<claydoh> oookay, I thought I had a borked config or desktop. Guess it seems that plasma 5 to move widgets or resze you have to click and hold until the handle thing appears around the widget. 
<claydoh> plasma 5.5 that is
<claydoh> seriously, kde, wth?
<claydoh> or am I just getting old?
<valorie> claydoh: right-click to tweak or something similar
<valorie> and change it back if you want
<claydoh> rather you can click and drag to move, which is goos, b ut who would think to click-and-hold to resize?
<valorie> yes, they changed it, but they may change it back
<claydoh> they'd better lol that was stupid. I just wasted half an hour that I coul dhave been working lol
<valorie> file a bug, claydoh, or find one and comment on it
<valorie> please
<claydoh> I may once I am no longer cross ;)
<snele> claydoh: valorie: right click on desktop>desktop settings> tweaks tab and uncheck secound option :)
<valorie> snele: yes, but we shouldn't have to tweak IMO
<snele> valorie: I agree
<valorie> discoverability is always a problem for KDE software
<claydoh> well that's effing logical and intuitive
<valorie> precisely
<claydoh> valorie: I dunno, since kde 1.x I have usually figure things out fairly quickly, not so this time
<snele> it is intrensting that kde now has VDG and all people from VDG agreed that this is ok and logical (hidden handles)ž
<snele> !?
<valorie> might be good to join in at the VDG level
<valorie> because that *to me* is not discoverable
<valorie> and thus Not Good
<claydoh> hidden hadles are ok, and clic and drag is an improvement imo, just the resize bit is uber stoopid
<claydoh> imnsho
<valorie> ever since KDE4 Plasma, I've had trouble discovering how to use various features
<valorie> it's getting better, and I don't want to see us take a step backward
<valorie> I assume that it is a result of more touchscreens
<valorie> on a phone or tablet it seems more reasonable to long-touch
<valorie> because there are few options there
<claydoh> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356549
<ubottu> KDE bug 356549 in Folder "Widgets don't want to show handles for manipulating" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<snele> claydoh: valorie: yofel: do you know will ubuntu ship qt 5.6 in 16.04? that is very important for plasma 5.5 because 99% of bugs are qt bug which are fixed in 5.6 (and not backported to qt 5.5)
<claydoh> A  new report may be in  order
<snele> bugs like missing systray icons on boot, broken multimonitor support etc are fixed in qt 5.6
<yofel> snele: Last I heard the call was: NO
<snele> if ubuntu doesn't ship 5.6 than I think providing qt 5.6 in one of kubuntus ppas are the must
<yofel> we can backport it, sure. But last I heard was that too much ubuntu touch stuff broke with 5.6, so they don't plan to port the code to 5.6
<valorie> yikes, that sucks
<valorie> how did the plasma-phone people get around that issue?
<valorie> I'm sure they are using ~latest
<yofel> well, I don't know *what* their problems are. Just that too many of their tests came up with issues
<ScottK> yofel: the deal we had with them was that if they wanted a different Qt version, they'd arrange to install it in /opt and not hold Kubuntu back.
<yofel> ScottK: that's not what I heard during the Qt5 for 16.04 planning..
<yofel> mitya57: do you know more?
<ScottK> Then they're going back on their deal.
<ScottK> Talk to slangasek.  He was there when we decided it.
<valorie> perhaps write to the TB?
<valorie> this is rather important for an LTS
<snele> yofel: I am testing manjaro atm because kubuntu 16.04 installer is broken. So I have in manjaro everything the latest stable (plasma,apps,kf,drivers). Plasma 5 doesn't crash but systray goes wild, multimonitor crashes, slow rendering of widgets which pop up from panel etc... all these bugs are fixed in qt 5.6
<snele> so I think Kubuntu must ship qt 5.6 or at least make it available through ppa
<snele> btw even kde devs say "wait for qt 5.6"
<claydoh> ...which would  be one more thing for the kubuntu devs to maintain
<yofel> well, we *did* maintain qt4, but qt5 packaging is fairly complex
#kubuntu-devel 2016-01-17
<valorie> !info renku
<ubottu> Package renku does not exist in wily
<valorie> and why not
<yofel> doesn't exist in any supported release
<valorie> I'm testing zanshin from _Groo_'s ppa
<valorie> It has been released.....
<valorie> https://zanshin.kde.org/2016/01/01/zanshin-0.3.0/
<valorie> I'm running into problems which I have reported
<valorie> I wouldn't recommend releasing it for Kubuntu yet
<soee> ok ill try to revert packages to archive version and fix dependencies
<soee> yofel: there is problem with okular, amarok and gtk3-engines-oxygen
<soee> and because of them also kubuntu-desktop meta package was removed
<soee> yofel: when upgrading to updates-landing:  tryign to overwrite "/usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_device_automounter.mo", which exists also in package kde-l10n-pl 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1
<soee> and it causes /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop-data_4%3a5.5.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa8_all.deb to fail to update :)
<soee> apt-get -f install fixes this though
<soee> and here is final report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543356/
<acher88> soee: trying what you just did I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/14543418/
<acher88> usually I don't have the kubuntu-desktop meta installed as it pulls in too much that I don't want on a machine I want to use day to day
<soee> well yes, but i want okular and amarok etc. :)
<acher88> I do normally as well. its some other bit and pieces i try to avoid. that machine above is testing, so not what i would normally select
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: ping
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: pong
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: uscan --download-current-version --destdir=../
<ovidiu-florin> uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching hrefs for version 15.12.0 in watch line
<ovidiu-florin>   http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/([\d.]+)/src/okular-([\d.]+).tar.xz
<ovidiu-florin> this happened before
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't remember how I fixed it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> might be because 15.12.1 is out?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: did it work before?
<clivejo> uscan is strange at times
<clivejo> Its main purpose is to check for newer versions of upstream software 
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: that's why it failed the last time
<ovidiu-florin> because there was a newer version available
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: try this "uscan --no-download --verbose"
<clivejo> is it reporting 15.12.1
<ovidiu-florin> Newest version on remote site is 15.12.1, local version is 15.12.0
<clivejo> yeah, its finding the most recent version
<clivejo> just wget the 15.12.0 version
<clivejo> and link or rename it to suite
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: Finished running lintian.
<ovidiu-florin> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<ovidiu-florin>  signfile okular_15.12.0-0ubuntu1.dsc Clive Johnston <clivejo@aol.com>
<clivejo> Thats me :P
<ovidiu-florin> why does debuild -S try to sign this as you?
<clivejo> because the changelog must say I changed it
<soee> oh Apps 16.04 will have Akregator 2 :)
<clivejo> therefore debsign is looking for my private key to sign the package
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: updated the change log, still tries to sign as you : https://paste.kde.org/pjb9xydyy/hgmcmc
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: its looking at line 13
<ovidiu-florin> dch does nto write that properly
<clivejo> That changelog says you made changes, but line 13 is saying Im the one working on it
<clivejo> say lines 45-54
<clivejo> see
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: this is the original: https://paste.kde.org/p44swm7dv
<clivejo> two people worked on it, but Riddell was the one to sign it
<ovidiu-florin> so, what do I do?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> well depends what you are planning to do
<clivejo> have you fixed in and planning to upload to staging PPA?
<clivejo> it
<acher88> akregator2 uses akonadi?
<soee> http://www.aegiap.eu/kdeblog/2016/01/akregator/
 * acher88 starts looking for a new RSS client
<pm3003> Hi, I installed Plasma 5.5.3 on Wily. A few crashes at the beginning, but after 2 restarts everything is ok. However the windows in the taskbar are looking kinda weird. Is it normal? Should I report? 
<pm3003> pic related http://i.imgur.com/zbK1fgD.png
<clivejo> I think thats normal
<soee> hey shouldn't  but there are small problems with rendering Task Manager items
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: yes
<ovidiu-florin> I'm done wiith the symbols
<soee> next palsma-desktop + plasma-frameworks should somehow help here maybe, see: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358009
<ubottu> KDE bug 358009 in Task Manager "Task Manager has problems with rendering its items when placed on a panel in different screen adges" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<clivejo> LOL Im done with symbols too
 * clivejo kicks symbols
<acher88> pm3003: If that is Breeze, then it's not quite right 
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: but I want to test it forst
<ovidiu-florin> first
<clivejo> have you debemail and a key setup?
<clivejo> Im not sure how you take control of the changelog when you are just making changes
<clivejo> when Im doing a new release I use dch -i, that creates a new changelog entry for me
<clivejo> there is probably a command but I dont know it, maybe yofel sgclark can advise
<clivejo> in this case dch -i will probably create a new version 
<clivejo> which is not what we want
<acher88> dch -i bumps the version I'm sure
<clivejo> acher88: yup
<clivejo> do you know how to take over the changelog?
<acher88> I've only ever used +i for what I need
<clivejo> I would just do it manually by adding my ID line
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I'll just give you the diff
<acher88> +a append maybe?
<acher88> dunno. not tried to see
<ovidiu-florin> and you can test it?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: do a dch -i and pastebin it please
<clivejo> that will generate your signture line
<clivejo> and we can hack the rest
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8I6FUNpMgM
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: have to go for a bit
<clivejo> paste the results of dch -i
<BluesKaj> acher88, I see thunderbird has RSS feed options
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I did a cleanup of my HOME yesterday, and I think I might have deleted something because now debuild -S does not find my key
<ovidiu-florin> Kleopatra still reports the key as being available
<acher88> BluesKak: Thnks - Have used TB in the past for that, and was never very happy with it
<yofel> soee: dang, the merge broke the l10n fix.
<yofel> clivejo: unless you want to explicitly increase the version, never use -i
<soee> so it is not result of me messing with ppas ?
<yofel> no
<soee> ok
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: dch doesn't change the person in the changelog by default, and we don't usually do that
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: just tell debsign to override the signature key. (I'm pretty sure I recommended that a while ago already)
<soee> yofel: any idea what is wrong with this 4 packages that prevent kubuntu-desktop to be installed ?
<yofel> no, and not sure whether I'll debug that today
<soee> ok
<yofel> but thanks for the hint
<soee> yofel: if you find time, could you look if we can add to 5.5.3 latest changes made in plasma-desktop and plasma-framework packages (as explained here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358009) ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 358009 in Task Manager "Task Manager has problems with rendering its items when placed on a panel in different screen adges" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<mparillo> Could somebody on Plasma 5.5.3 confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357125
<ubottu> KDE bug 357125 in Application Launcher (Kickoff) "Cannot right-click favorites and sort by name" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: oh, if you cleaned your home, you probably removed DEBSIGN_KEYID from ~/.devscripts
<BluesKaj> acher88, I just set t-bird rss feeds with FF preferences>applications>web feed>use thunderbird and it works very well ..quite surprised actually :-)
<BluesKaj> no akonadi needed 
<acher88> BluesKaj: maybe it's better nowadays. now I think it must be nearly 10 years ago I gave it a try 
<nicols> mparillo: i can confirm this. (although i don't remeber if there was "sort by name" option, i never used it before :))
<soee> Krita 3.0 alpha soon https://krita.org/item/first-krita-3-0-pre-alpha/
<nicols> someone mentioned here that problem with kate is solved? how? :)
<soee> using Apps 15.12.x probably
<acher88> nicols: Is this related to your VLC bug? https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/15663
<acher88> https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/attachment/ticket/15663/vlcdd.png
<acher88> Hence QT5.5 related?
<acher88> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48321
<snele>  wow another bug only fixed in qt 5.6...
<acher88> and we are not going to 5.6 for 16.04?
<snele> acher88: seems no (at least ubuntu wont ship it).
<snele> but kubuntu have to ship it one way or another (official repo or ppa)
<snele> i think
<snele> because most of the bugs in plasma 5.5 are qt bugs and there are fixed in qt 5.6
<snele> *they
<acher88> so would have to backport fixes to 5.5 to get them in
<acher88> qt 5.5 that is
<acher88> or qt 5.6 via ppa
<soee> 16.04 will use 5.5
<acher88> ah reading back, this discussion was already had last night.. sorry
<mamarley> There was an initial attempt at packaging 5.6 in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011, but it was FTBFS and hasn't been touched in a month.
<mamarley> Mirv: Any update on that?^
<mamarley> (The 5.6 beta, that is.)
<soee> mamarley: http://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-linux-beta-driver-breaks-civilization-v-and-kotor2-causes-crashes-499032.shtml
<soee> seems like some users still have problems with them :D
<nicols> acher88: yes, that's it. tnx! ... must do some readings now :)
<mparillo> nicols: Thank you. Do you order your Kickoff Favorites some other way?
<valorie> what is kickoff?
<valorie> Application Launcher?
<valorie> ah, sorry, I see it above
<valorie> I just drag them where I want them
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_katomic build #691: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_katomic/691/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #772: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #756: UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #132: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #337: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #158: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #133: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #89: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/89/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: I'm gone now, see you on the 20th, my away message has contact details if you need me, o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #405: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kitemmodels build #827: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kitemmodels/827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knewstuff build #834: FAILURE in 5.2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knewstuff/834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwallet build #840: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet/840/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #845: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/845/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #365: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #209: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #190: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #23: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #212: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #359: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #71: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #314: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #184: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #46: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #28: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #321: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #142: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #316: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #323: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #193: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #159: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #145: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #366: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #81: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #219: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #360: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #315: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #195: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #317: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #322: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #324: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #196: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #343: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #146: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #160: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #344: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #196: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #90: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #159: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #346: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #278: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #319: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #299: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #339: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #378: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #353: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #195: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #347: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #66: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #279: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #320: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #300: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #340: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #31: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #379: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #354: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #61: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #161: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #202: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #153: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #272: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #406: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #846: STILL FAILING in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/846/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_katomic build #692: FIXED in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_katomic/692/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kitemmodels build #828: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kitemmodels/828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #182: FAILURE in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knewstuff build #835: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knewstuff/835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #72: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #35: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #52: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwallet build #841: STILL FAILING in 2 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet/841/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #773: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #757: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #206: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #116: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #273: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #143: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #338: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #185: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #157: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #270: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #117: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #345: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #346: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #134: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #61: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #38: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #135: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #123: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #210: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #70: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #160: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #211: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #204: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #208: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #220: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #220: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #30: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #205: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #176: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #209: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #207: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #225: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #365: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #232: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #338: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #320: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #306: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #265: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #355: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #337: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #231: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #216: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #228: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #319: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #208: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #366: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #321: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #307: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #356: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #266: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #229: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #320: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #339: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #338: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #232: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #275: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #232: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #159: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #314: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #357: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #156: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #263: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #333: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #360: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #276: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #315: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #358: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #323: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #264: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #301: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #324: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #334: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #320: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #302: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #330: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #321: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #331: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #324: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #193: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #342: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #325: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #343: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #278: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #260: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #161: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #349: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #351: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #342: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #343: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #369: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #318: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #349: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #339: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #360: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #366: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #380: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #355: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #346: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #343: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #352: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #344: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #350: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #192: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #370: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #347: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #319: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #340: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #350: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #367: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #356: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #348: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #381: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #374: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #377: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #370: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #349: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #375: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #378: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #334: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #306: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #335: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #335: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #307: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #336: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #320: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/320/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #321: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #337: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #127: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #338: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #73: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #366: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #357: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #367: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #358: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #344: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #128: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #345: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #16 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #241: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_breeze-icons build #407: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_breeze-icons/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_knewstuff build #836: FIXED in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_knewstuff/836/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwallet build #842: FIXED in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet/842/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_frameworkintegration build #847: FIXED in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_frameworkintegration/847/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kitemmodels build #829: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kitemmodels/829/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #16: ABORTED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #51: FIXED in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #410: FAILURE in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #199: FAILURE in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #67: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #72: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #70: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #60: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #57: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #28: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #38: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #64: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #60: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #28: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #67: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #69: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #62: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #68: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #62: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #67: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #41: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #40: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #28: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #411: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #200: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #83: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #201: ABORTED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #412: ABORTED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #84: ABORTED in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #68: ABORTED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #413: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #202: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #76: FAILURE in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #414: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #203: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #77: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #415: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #204: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #78: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #347: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #48: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #208: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #348: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #70: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #183: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #59: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #71: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #30: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #39: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #59: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #62: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #48: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #62: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #40: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #54: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #27: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #59: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #75: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #49: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #32: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #209: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #31: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #74: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #62: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #62: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #64: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #42: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #71: FIXED in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #61: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #31: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #40: FIXED in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #30: FIXED in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #69: FIXED in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #66: FIXED in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #66: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #72: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/72/
<mamarley> I noticed some FW5.30 packages in the staging PPA, but then they disappeared.  What happened?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #57: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #72: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/72/
<IrcsomeBot3> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Mamarley, don't ask, its a sore subject !
<mamarley> Sorry
<acheronuk> mamarley: they are not ready yet, so they had to go. sorry if that caused you any issue
<mamarley> Nope, no issues.  I was just curious.
<mamarley> I watch the list of packages to be upgraded very carefully to avoid stuff like installing partially-staged Frameworks or Plasma.  I really should disable the PPAs, but when one has as many computers as I do, that would just be too much work.
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #54: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #63: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #55: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #64: FIXED in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #64: FIXED in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #30: FIXED in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #32: FIXED in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #69: FIXED in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #69: FIXED in 9 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/70/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #72: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #63: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #70: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #32: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #71: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #71: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #67: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #58: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #62: FIXED in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #66: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #66: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #37: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #71: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #62: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/62/
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> dont like that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #62: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/62/
<clivejo> acheronuk: any thoughts on how to get a list for laney (see ubuntu-release)
<acheronuk> Mirv had a one liner that lists packages with failing tests. not sure if that will do it or not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #63: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/63/
<blaze> I have a question
<blaze> why did santa disappear right before christmas?
<acheronuk> kidnapped by his elves?
<mamarley> Horrible sleigh crash?
<blaze> :D
<acheronuk> no idea
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #50: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #198: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #359: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #362: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #345: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #344: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #210: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #161: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #209: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #348: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #233: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #206: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #340: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #321: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #197: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #161: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #355: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #361: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #341: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #379: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #149: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #156: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #188: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #320: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #75: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #380: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #348: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #188: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #32: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #138: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #220: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #308: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #376: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #43: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #321: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #357: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #351: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #163: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #335: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #197: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #367: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #204: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #163: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #211: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #43: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #267: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #192: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #280: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #155: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #301: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #177: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #345: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #125: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #212: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #227: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #351: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #222: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #218: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #337: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #147: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #336: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #147: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #66: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #236: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #341: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #316: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #303: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #265: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #161: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #339: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #308: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #323: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #318: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #325: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #326: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #359: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #266: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #327: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #317: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #324: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #360: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #319: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #326: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #309: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #325: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #322: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #367: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #222: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #204: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #161: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #369: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #326: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #323: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #370: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #280: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #186: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #158: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #234: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #64: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #172: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #277: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #281: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #278: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #316: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #230: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #175: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #234: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/234/
<BluesKaj> ok, for some reason "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999" isn't outputting the text to termbin in Zesty ...any ideas?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #332: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #162: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #340: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/340/
<KurousagiMK2> "cat /etc/default/grub | nc.traditional termbin.com 9999" work for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #333: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/333/
<BluesKaj> KurousagiMK2, are you on 17.04 Zesty?
<KurousagiMK2> yes
<BluesKaj> hmm I must be missing some libs then
<BluesKaj> I hasve netcat installed , seems that's all that's needed afaik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #65: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #262: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #263: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #344: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #345: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #132: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #195: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #60: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #214: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #175: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #153: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #162: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #144: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #155: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #186: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #158: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #317: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #149: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #124: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #145: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #65: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #368: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #346: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #362: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #371: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #357: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #350: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #163: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #382: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #159: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #353: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #175: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #372: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #339: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #195: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #212: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #194: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #359: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #368: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #184: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #322: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #323: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #242: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/242/
<cyphermox> wxl: I have a fix ready for ubiquity for the kubuntu installer; I'm testing it now, and if all goes well (who knows, maybe I got it all wrong) I'll upload.
<ahoneybun_> thanks a ton cyphermox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #322: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #64: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/64/
<valorie> weeeee, green *and* a ubiquity fix!
<acheronuk> cyphermox: thank you :)
<wxl> the ubiquity fix finally came?
<acheronuk> cyphermox is testing one. fingers crossed
<cyphermox> sorry for the time it took to get to it, but for my sanity I really needed this holiday ;)
<valorie> sanity++
<clivejo> cyphermox: how often does the Kubuntu seed get read and our package list get updated?
<acheronuk> I though a DMB member had to manually prod such an update?
<clivejo> I don't know, hence the question!
<acheronuk> sorry
<clivejo> wondering if it can be poked from our end somehow
<cyphermox> no, it's meant to be manual because we need to review the output
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #65: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/65/
<clivejo> cyphermox: what is the process for running the script?
<clivejo> ping you directly each time, or email a list?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/42/
<cyphermox> clivejo: email the DMB, but I'll run the script
<clivejo> cyphermox: Ive added some "wishlist" packages, is that a problem?
<cyphermox> I have no idea what this means
<clivejo> brand new packages that will need sponsorship
<cyphermox> if they're KDE-specific, there is no issue
<clivejo> but when they do get uploaded should be under our control
<clivejo> ie peruse which is a new KDE comic reader 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/43/
<clivejo> acheronuk: should we ask the fairies to force-badtest kio/5.28.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<acheronuk> force-badtest keverything/*
<clivejo> QDEBUG : KTcpSocketTest::statesManyHosts() 
<clivejo> Now trying www.google.de...
<clivejo> FAIL!  : KTcpSocketTest::statesManyHosts() Compared values are not the same
<clivejo>    Loc: [/tmp/autopkgtest.r0mKu3/build.UgE/kio-5.28.0/autotests/ktcpsockettest.cpp(341)]
<acheronuk> could have been fixed since 16.04.3 https://cgit.kde.org/kio.git/log/autotests/ktcpsockettest.cpp
 * acheronuk shrugs
<clivejo> is kio not a framework?
<acheronuk> oh. yes. in that case, maybe not
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/17.04.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #53: ABORTED in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #45: ABORTED in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #68: ABORTED in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/68/
<acheronuk> grr..
 * clivejo removes all objects from around acheronuk
 * acheronuk floats free in the vacuum of space
<clivejo> safest place for you right now!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #54: FIXED in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/54/
<valorie> weeee
 * genii breaks out the good mugs
<acheronuk> if the yakkety and xenial ones build, that should be the end of fixing what was broken last night
<clivejo> prison is FIXED, long live prison
<clivejo> does uscan not have any feedback on progress?
<acheronuk> I have never noticed either way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #46: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #69: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #66: ABORTED in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/66/
<valorie> thank you acheronuk on all your fixing work
<valorie> and on your email to the KC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #67: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/67/
<valorie> btw: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-09/atlassian-to-buy-trello-project-management-app-maker-for-425-million
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #44: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/44/
<acheronuk> ubiqity fix migrated to release, so hopefully our daily ISO installer will be fixed with tomorrows spin
<acheronuk> clivejo: and the KCI iso as well
<clivejo> wanna give KCI iso a whirl?
<acheronuk> may as well
<clivejo> I think I broke shiny
<clivejo> ubuntu@acheron:~/workspace/digikam/digikam (kubuntu_unstable)$ gbp-ppa -d zesty -s 1
<clivejo> uscan: Newest version of digikam on remote site is 5.4.0, specified download version is 5.4.0
<clivejo> .....
<acheronuk> does it not respond?
<clivejo> been sitting like that for ages!
<clivejo> oh, just stopped
<acheronuk> I hit enter
<clivejo> Couldn't find out distribution name for branch 'kubuntu_unstable'
<clivejo> grrrr
<acheronuk> wget it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #63: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #76: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/76/
<acheronuk> failed. but for a normal reason. phew
<acheronuk> clivejo: I shall test isos in the morning
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #774: FIXED in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #758: FIXED in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #230: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #21: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #77: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #120: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #230: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #225: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #289: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #283: FAILURE in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #231: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #183: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #59: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #280: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #153: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #82: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #60: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #290: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #151: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #145: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #184: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #59: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #284: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #47: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #226: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #82: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #231: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #80: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #281: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #339: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #154: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #22: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #81: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #220: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #82: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #129: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #221: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #172: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #120: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #154: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #118: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #155: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #102: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #130: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #67: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #173: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #154: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #121: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #265: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #266: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #155: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #274: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #119: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #89: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #275: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #372: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #346: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/363/
<Mirv> Qt 5.7.1 - in proposed
<Mirv> after the dust settles in a day or two, please continue asking to ignore what can be ignored of the failing autopkgtests
 * DarinMiller \o/ for Qt 5.7.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #136: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #80: UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #61: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #32: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #137: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #66: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/235/
<schnoodles> IS it me or does the backports seem to be a lot more memory intensive? I have a pretty powerhouse laptop but it gets pretty jittery since loading backports.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #364: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/75/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #305: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #64: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #232: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #185: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #325: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #227: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #147: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #282: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #122: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #320: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #26: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #153: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #361: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #285: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #142: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #49: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #291: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #267: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #22: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #310: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #232: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #349: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #327: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #264: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #371: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #324: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #327: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #318: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #318: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #334: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #328: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #279: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #282: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/282/
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1655298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655298 in launchpad-buildd "Indefinite build hangs during python tests of gpgme1.0 v1.8" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #222: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #341: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #319: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/319/
<acheronuk> also bug re: QtWebEngine FTBFS in the archive Bug #1655305
<ubottu> bug 1655305 in qtwebengine-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "5.7.1+dfsg-3 FTBFS on amd64 and ppc64el on zesty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655305
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #76: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #320: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #163: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #69: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #77: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #342: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/342/
<clivejo> schnoodles: Im on older hardware and found that 5.8.x was a lot faster on it
<clivejo> really wish lintian would do all its complaining at the same time
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #267: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #84: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/84/
<BluesKaj> Konversation on Zesty has a connection problem with every server I've tried ..."unknown error"..even chat.freenode isn't connecting
<acheronuk> just connected fine here on a random nick
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: Konversation on ZZ was working for me maybe two hours ago. But I also got a bunch of updates a few hours ago. Not sure if I re-booted after the updates. Maybe they did something?
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, yeah I got those updates last night , think something there may be the culprit
<acheron_konv> test test
<marco-parillo> test ack acheron_konv. (Tab Auto-complete did not work)
<BluesKaj> even on yakkety the card and asimov servers errored out, but the chat.freenode general server does connect
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #68: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/69/
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Sounds like connectivity problems rather than a problem with the application itself.
<lordievader> (Unless yakkety has the same version, I suppose)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I'm on Yakkety now and connectivity is a bit iffy m some individual servers in my list don't work but the the chat.freenode server finds servers to connect to 
<BluesKaj> redirect s I suppose
<BluesKaj> bbian 
<marco-parillo> cyphermox: TY. I tested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767 just now in Virtual Box (happy path, pretty much all defaults), and got a clean Kubuntu Install. I will add this comment to the bug report.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Critical,Fix released]
<cyphermox> marco-parillo: if it's fixed, no need to comment back on the bug
<marco-parillo> You caught me just in time.
<cyphermox> it's only important for SRUs, if it's a fix for the development release, you'd just be writing a comment and sending an email, but no action is required ... so might as well not do it at all ;)
<marco-parillo> TY
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/82/
<BluesKaj> aha, the 4.8.0-34 kernel just came down the pipe ..maybe now we'll see some stability on yakkety ?
<BluesKaj> the 4.8.0-34.36 version 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #118: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #575: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_marble build #576: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_marble/576/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sitter I've pushed a minor refactor of the builder classes, please let me know if you see associated failiures
<BluesKaj_> hmm, gonna stick with the 4.8.0-32 generic kernel on this laptop. konversation still works on it.
<mamarley> A kernel minor release (or even a major release) should not affect whether or not an application works.  If it does, there is likely something more seriously wrong with the system.
<acheronuk> clivejo: If it turns out that QtWebEngine cannot be built for arm64, powerpc, s390x and ppc64el, how do we elect not to build out PIM on those architectures?
<BluesKaj_> mamarley., well it did on my desktop pc
<xnox> acheronuk, build-depend on that binary package which is the runtime e.g. libqt5-qtwebengine
<xnox> acheronuk, if there are left over binaries, request AAs to remove them
<xnox> acheronuk, and on "bad" architectures the package will simply be in dep-wait state (which is normal, and it will still migrate through proposed-migration just fine)
<acheronuk> xnox: ahh. I just assumed that would make it stick in proposed for ever. thank you :)
<xnox> that's the best way to do this to track /i need qtwebengine/ rather than keep an artificial list of architectures (because i'm gueesing PIM source code itself is not platform/arch dependant)
<xnox> acheronuk, no, it will not.
<xnox> acheronuk, proposed migration does not allow /regression/ but it does not mandate a baseline of which arches should something build on; be installable on; pass tests on.
 * acheronuk notes that as the "big thing learned today" :)
<soee> BluesKaj_: isn't it eol since yesterday ?
<xnox> e.g. we have a tonne of packages that e.g. fail tests or fail autopkgtest or simply are not installable on some arches, but are fine on e.g. amd64/i386. And proposed migration guarantees that the good arches will not regress, on per package basis.
<BluesKaj_> soee. what's eol ?
<BluesKaj_> the kernel ?
<genii> 12.04 ?
<Mirv> if you're maintaing a list of to-be force-badtest'd packages, it could be started to be filled with the packages/versions from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src soon unless there are problems you want to properly fix instead
<soee> BluesKaj_: yes the 4.8 serie
<BluesKaj_> the new kernel version is still 4.8
<soee> what ? :)
<soee> 4.9 is latest
<soee> and 4.10 in RC stages
<BluesKaj_> soee.not here
<BluesKaj_> uname -a in yakkety shows 4.8.0-32-generic...no ppas 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #346: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/346/
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i was having a look before (not that i have any power or say) 
<tsdgeos> Mirv: and found that https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/k/kcoreaddons/20170110_105025_91564@/log.gz is pretty bad in saying that failed (or i can't read)
<tsdgeos> all it says is "testsuite            FAIL non-zero exit status 2"
<tsdgeos> right?
<acheronuk> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/k/kcoreaddons/zesty/amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #120: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/81/
<acheronuk> artifacts there tells you more AFAIK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #343: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/343/
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/23776976/
<clivejo> tsdgeos: you need to look at the actual tests
<clivejo> Search that link you sent for "Running tests..."
<clivejo> 6/24 Test #16: kusertest ........................***Failed    0.02 sec
<clivejo> seems we are misisng a user group
<clivejo> <clivejo> tsdgeos: you need to look at the actual tests
<clivejo> <clivejo> Search that link you sent for "Running tests..."
<clivejo> Test #16 is failing
<clivejo> kusertest
<acheronuk> Mirv: I was planning on starting a list later, once things shook down. Seems they have progressed a bit quicker than I thought
<tsdgeos> clivejo: ah right
<clivejo> anyone on zesty and interested in testing digikam 5.4, please grab it from my PPA ( https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/ )
<clivejo> let me know on any install problems
<BluesKaj> ok , konversation is finally working in Zesty with the freenode chat server directing the connection
<BluesKaj> gonna try that on Yakkety
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #121: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #144: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/144/
<BluesKaj> heh, irc.freenode.net  server works 
<BluesKaj>  chat.freenode.net does not connect, but irc.freenode.net goes ...strange
<BluesKaj> goes=does
<mparillo> clivejo: After re-enabling your PPA, apt-cache policy digikam still shows Candidate: 4:4.14.0-4ubuntu6 (same as before) Is that expected?
<valorie> mparillo: did you do apt update?
<mparillo> d'oh
<mparillo> 4:5.4.0-2ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa3 500
<mparillo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  digikam : Depends: digikam-private-libs (= 4:5.4.0-2ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa3) but it is not going to be installed            Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0) but 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu7~2 is to be installed
<clivejo> mparillo: have you done a dist or full upgrade on this machine recently?
<clivejo> I am building against proposed in my PPA, maybe thats why
<mparillo> apt full-upgrade just now
<mparillo> How do I enable proposed?
<clivejo> try it without
<clivejo> its just we currently have a lot of packages stuff there at the moment :(
<mparillo> I think I am trying without proposed, because I am not clear how to enable it.
<clivejo> I hope we can get this freed up soon
<clivejo> Alpha 2 is not far away
<mparillo> But at least today, the daily ISO would install. And BTW 16.04.2 on 2017-01-19
<acheronuk> testing wget -q -O - http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html | grep Regression | awk '{print $3}' | sed 's/.$//' | sort
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> http://news.softpedia.com/news/user-asks-canonical-to-backport-mesa-13-0-2-stable-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-hwe-511711.shtml
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> would be cool to have it in 16.04  so I could remove this extra ppa ;)
<ScottK> You all may want to look at Debian Bug 850874 (if you aren't already aware).
<ubottu> Debian bug 850874 in src:ark "ark: CVE-2017-5330: Unintended execution of scripts and executable files" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/850874
<tsdgeos> oh nice
<tsdgeos> someone decided to ignore the please don't leak this
<tsdgeos> i don't even why do i care to ask
<tsdgeos> whatever
<ScottK> Looks like it was public since at least yesterday: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374572
<ubottu> KDE bug 374572 in general "Ark runs shell scripts when assiociated applications are used" [Major,Reopened]
<tsdgeos> the bug yes, not the CVE number associated with it nor the vulnerability title
<tsdgeos> anyhow as said, whatever
<valorie> is this part of our packageset?
<ScottK> Yes
<valorie> well shoot, our wunderkind who loves doing the security things is off for another 2 weeks
<mparillo> valorie: In ZZ, I have ark:  Installed: 4:16.04.3a-0ubuntu3
<valorie> Version Fixed In:	16.12.1
<valorie> seems we need to get that packaged and uploaded ASAP?
<tsdgeos> you don't need 16.12.1
<tsdgeos> you need the patch for 16.04
<tsdgeos> you'd knew that if you had waited to panic for when we publish the advisory
<tsdgeos> but you can continue panicking
 * valorie does not get these advisories
<valorie> although I pass them along (privately) when I hear about them in various places
<tsdgeos> you should subscribe to kde-announce
<tsdgeos> i've been told it's an amazign place to hear about kde announcements
<valorie> hmmm, I swear I am
<valorie> checking
<tsdgeos> valorie: i don't know if you got the part of "we haven't sent the advisory yet"
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-11
<valorie> I figured as much, tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #775: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #120: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #72: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #92: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #122: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #73: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #85: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #340: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #62: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #58: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #131: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #123: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #138: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #132: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/132/
<mparillo> My microphone (built in, or using the plug-in jack) works just fine in 16.04 with the backports PPA, but not in ZZ. This is in two partitions on the same laptop. I think System Settings multimedia looks the same in both 16.04 and ZZ
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #81: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/40/
<valorie> mparillo: hmmm, I've noticed no issues with sound in ZZ
<mparillo> Sound is great
<mparillo> It is my mic that does not seem to work. Same HW, and with the backports, I assume the app layer is almost identical between 16.04 and ZZ
<valorie> right, but input/output
<valorie> could be a diff in the kernel?
<mparillo> Maybe, but if anything ZZ should be newer. 
<valorie> I actually had to patch the kernel one time to get my headphones to work right
<mparillo> uname -a Linux mparillo-HP-EliteBook-8440p 4.4.0-57-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 9 23:50:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mparillo> So that is 14.04. I will be back for ZZ
<valorie> Linux valorie-GT60-2PC 4.9.0-11-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 12 16:18:23 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<valorie> for zz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #104: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #134: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/72/
<mparillo> uname -a Linux mparillo-HP-EliteBook-8440p 4.9.0-11-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 12 16:18:23 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mparillo> So, 14.04 was a 4.4 Kernel, and YY is a 4.9 Kernel? I suppose that is a difference.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #139: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #64: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #73: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #135: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #90: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #156: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #92: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/92/
<valorie> mparillo: when I had worked my way through the troubleshooting sound list, I joined #ubuntu-kernel, and they are the ones that gave me a patch to test
<valorie> and helped me apply it
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #81: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #91: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #157: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/44/
<mparillo> valorie: Thank you. There are a bunch of mic fixes for 4.9.1, but none specifically targeting my HP.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #276: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #347: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #364: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #373: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #277: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #58: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #63: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #64: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/236/
<Mirv> this wasn't documented properly so I filed bug #1655546
<ubottu> bug 1655546 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "sqlite backend missing when recompiled with Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655546
<Mirv> I can see it causes kdepim autopkgtest failure
<Mirv> and several ppc64el issues are the same gold linker issue, they could probably be force-badtested for now. I wonder why Debian hasn't seen the need to disable other than i386 and powerpc so far
<valorie> thank you so much for your work, Mirv
<valorie> do you need more testers?
<Mirv> the only thing that is needed is the list of force-badtest package versions to give to eg Laney to get proposed migration done. I think otherwise we know it works well enough to get it to release pocket and onwards to next uploads.
<Mirv> and, you're welcome :)
<valorie> Mirv: if you ever feel like nobody answers you here, please drop a note to Kubuntu-devel 
<valorie> esp. if you need testers or whatever
<Mirv> right, all-IRC is not always the best option.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #67: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #68: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/53/
<acheronuk> Mirv: I am busy shortly this morning, but I will try my best to get on with that later. sorry. things keep popping in the way so far :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/54/
<Mirv> acheronuk: no problem!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mirv> hiya
<mparillo> On ZZ, in System Settings, there is a multi-media option, that allows you to set your speakers and microphone. Is that really just a GUI for Alsa?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, depends whether you have pulseaudio installed or not , it's installed by deafault so the hardware tab there has the  pulseaudio settings as well
<mparillo> Looks as if I have pulseaudio installed (1:9.0-5ubuntu3 500)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/82/
<BluesKaj> interesting, chat.freenode.net has an unknown error, but old irc.freenode.net connects just fine  on konversation Yakkety
<acheronuk> think my bnc uses the old irc. one
<acheronuk> yep. it does
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #91: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #85: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/85/
<acheronuk> Mirv: I gave the release team a provisional list
<BluesKaj> if anyone is having problems connecting with chat.freenode on konversation try irc.freenode.net instead. That's working here.
<BluesKaj> dunno how we can relay the info if they can't connect but....
<mamarley> BluesKaj: chat.freenode.net worked properly a couple of days ago for me when I last rebooted my server.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, are you using quassel ?
 * mamarley is.
<BluesKaj> ok, well doctor's apptmnt ...BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/84/
<clivejo> anyone got a bog standard xenial install?
<tsdgeos> clivejo: i've a chroot :D
<Mirv> acheronuk: awesome! I hope there's someone around soon enough.
<acheronuk> my only real xenial machine has Neon on at the moment
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo.  Do you still need someone to test of a non-BP  xenial install?  I can create whatever is needed.
<tsdgeos> clivejo: you did not send me the info for that package you wanted me to test
<tsdgeos> also, can someone put konversation 1.6.2 in yakkety?
<tsdgeos> as of now i can't make it enter this channel by default
<tsdgeos> because editing settings crashes
<valorie> I thougt it was in backports?
<valorie> thought
<tsdgeos> why not ubuntu-updates that is something people actually have enabled on their machines
<tsdgeos> and not a ppa that only people that look will find?
<tsdgeos> i mean yakkety-updates sorry :D
<tsdgeos> not ubuntu-updates
<valorie> ah, good point
<valorie> clive, yofel ^^^
<tsdgeos> i maen i'm pretty sure the delta between konversation 1.6.1 and 1.6.2 is small enough you can put it in there without people complaining much
<valorie> yes
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> i may evn have opened that one
<tsdgeos> ah no valorie did
<acheronuk> I think clive/yofel were talking about getting that bug converted to one for a SRU before Christmas?
<valorie> I can't recall -- right before xmas was a bit of a personal scramble 
<acheronuk> they were on 23rd of Dec
<acheronuk> I guess it got a bit lost in the Xmas rush
<soee> https://telegram.org/blog/desktop-1-0
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #776: SUCCESS in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #33: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/28/
<clivejo> wxl: LP 1635911 was assigned to you, last I heard you were testing it from a PPA, what needs to be done?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1635911
<clivejo> I uploaded 1.6.2 to zesty
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #124: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #60: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #94: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #278: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #78: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #303: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #75: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #95: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #125: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #34: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #24: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #79: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #60: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #341: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #279: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #140: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #49: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #78: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #65: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #133: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #79: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #141: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #105: FAILURE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #120: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #66: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #134: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #106: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #121: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #348: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/365/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #74: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #122: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #142: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #107: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #86: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #80: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #86: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #92: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #93: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #143: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #81: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #94: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/94/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #67: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #72: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/72/
<clivejo> looking for testers, digikam 5.4 - https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/digikam/
<clivejo> you will need backports enabled
<clivejo> !info digikam unstable
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.0-1 (unstable), package size 1638 kB, installed size 1759 kB
<KurousagiMK2> ‎clivejo: can not be installed on Zesty, digikam-private-libs : Depends: libmarblewidget-qt5-24 (>= 4:15.12.0) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> have you marble installed?
<clivejo> what happens if you apt install libmarblewidget-qt5-24 ?
<clivejo> if you have enabled the staging-kdeapplications PPA you would get those kind of issues
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: is that with KCI ppa enabled?
<clivejo> or KCI
<KurousagiMK2> kci yes. Kubuntu Staging KDE Applications have libmarblewidget-qt5-26
<clivejo> thats why then
<clivejo> that version is build against whats in the archive
<clivejo> which is 15.12
<clivejo> disable KCI and staging PPA's
<clivejo> so it "cant see the newer versions"
<acheronuk> also on zesty deps against libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0) for me, so I guess that ppa built against proposed
<clivejo> yes, was built against proposed :(
<acheronuk> trying to get Qt 5.7.1 out of proposed today!
<clivejo> any luck?
<clivejo> whats holding it back now?
<acheronuk> but it's slow going. even with a lot having been force-badtes
<acheronuk> new PyQt5 needing QtWebEngine to publish I think
<clivejo> oooo
<clivejo> qtspeech-opensource-src
<acheronuk> yeah, I know
<clivejo> that could clear up a lot of our lintian moaning
<acheronuk> added a note on trello that maybe we can add that as a build dep to some things now
<clivejo> would you be up for organising a ninja meetup on BBB?
<acheronuk> oooh. qtwebengine published for amd64 :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: taht would be fine with me
 * clivejo thinks we should maybe try to have a weekly get together
<acheronuk> I've been pottering along with stuff and making progress, but some coordination and planning would be a good idea
<acheronuk> agreed
<acheronuk> especially now the clock is ticking towards stuff like feature freezes etc
<clivejo> I think wxl might be feeling a bit isolated with being in a different time zone
<clivejo> also think my bouncer is dropping stuff
<acheronuk> yeah. that time diff is unfortunate. for Darrin as well
<BluesKaj> clivejo, using konversation?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: ??
<BluesKaj> clivejo, not using a bouncer, but konversation connection is restricted to the irc.freenode.net server here, anything else has "unknown errors"
<clivejo> ok
<BluesKaj> isuppose that was off topic for your discussion , but it's a problem that needs addressing
<BluesKaj> and it's aproblem for both YY and ZZ
<clivejo> you would have to take that upstream - https://konversation.kde.org
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #68: FAILURE in 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #69: FIXED in 9.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #70: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #141: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #286: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #68: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #65: FIXED in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/65/
<mamarley> Plasma 5.9 beta has been released but soee is nowhere to be found!
<BluesKaj> mamarley, staging?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: No, not anywhere in Kubuntu.  Just soee normally announces these things, but he isn't here.
<BluesKaj>  released to where then?
<mamarley> The KDE developers put out a beta release.  It has not been packaged (and quite likely will not, until the stable comes out)
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.95.php
<clivejo> Its looking good :)
<acheronuk> yes. basically what has been building in KCI up until today.
<clivejo> how is Qt going?
<clivejo> or coming
<Mirv> Valid Candidate, was pending on pyqt5 successful builds and NEW acceptance, done 10 mins ago
<acheronuk> clivejo: new PyQt5 has built and been approved by archive admins, so it watching the excuses and update_output pages for a but again
<acheronuk> *for a bit
<Mirv> next up staring of http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt which probably 5 people on Earth can decipher (basically looking at the most suitable "trying easy from autohinter" section and looking at the package list it lists per arch that has problem, which may or may not easily give out what could be next problem
<clivejo> :)
<Mirv> I'm out now anyway for today
<clivejo> Mirv: thanks for all your work :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: you too :)
<Mirv> yeah thanks acheronuk!
 * acheronuk thanks everyone!
<wxl> clivejo: re: konversation, i've had one person test the ppa. admittedly, it was a success, but 2-3 would be nice. i did beg people on irc and send an email on the subject as well. nothing's been happening since.
<clivejo> :(
<Sho_> what's up with konversation?
<wxl> Sho_: i got a bugfix release for yakkety i want to sru in a ppa. want to test?
<Sho_> what's the fix?
<Sho_> (upstream maintainer)
<wxl> oh well it's YOUR fix then XD
<Sho_> ah
<clivejo> the version in yakkety is crashing, and there is a fix for it
<Sho_> good thrn
<Sho_> ;)
<clivejo> but its needs to follow procedure etc
<clivejo> Sho_: did you see BluesKaj complaint earlier?
<Sho_> I've been hearing him talk about connection problems
<clivejo> something about not being able to connect via chat.freenode
<Sho_> but I can't reproduce them and we haven't gotten any reports upstream
<clivejo> oh ok, might be a local issue then
<Sho_> if it's an ssl connection it could be some weird cert-openssl-qt mess issue or something
 * acheronuk looks for wxl's email
<clivejo> Sho_: will there be a release of konversation any time soon?
<Sho_> clivejo: we really do need to do at least a beta, there's a ton of work in git
<clivejo> I see a few changes between released and master
<clivejo> we are building master on KCI
<clivejo> but would need a stable release to get it into zesty
<Sho_> it's held back by me finding the time to review the work, update the changelogs, figure out if it's in releasable condition, and then rolling the actual beta
<BluesKaj> Sho_, I tried some of the servers like card.freenode with plain nickserv and no SSL on ports 6667-7000 with the same resulting "unknown error' 
<Sho_> i work on kde fulltime but konvi is spare time stuff, so it tends to lose out :/
<Sho_> BluesKaj: the "unknown error" message is coming out of Qt code, so something on the QtNetwork level is going wrong
<Sho_> it's an error string supplied by QTcpSocket
<Sho_> and of course, very useless
<clivejo> no problem, I thought would been nice to get current work into zesty
<Sho_> clivejo: what's the timeline for zesty?
<BluesKaj> Sho_, anyway good old irc.freenode.net still connects 
<clivejo> Sho_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23787858/
<ejat> can i proceed?
<Sho_> clivejo: i can probably do a beta before feb 16th, but final not sure
<clivejo> make sure you give us a shout when you do
<mamarley> Just out of curiosity, which Plasma version are you shooting for in Zesty?
<ejat> mamarley: mean?
<mamarley> ejat: I'm wondering what Plasma version they are wanting/expecting to have in Kubuntu 17.04.
<ejat> mamarley: owh
<ejat> so i should wait for it before do the upgrade ?
<clivejo> mamarley: what ever version we can get in before FF
<clivejo> there are a couple of road blockers at the moment
<clivejo> but Qt is moving along nicely
<acheronuk> ejat: that is expected to happen, so should be fine
<ejat> from v5 to v6 right ? 
<acheronuk> ejat: yes
<ejat> thanks 
<acheronuk> mamarley: 5.9.4 is released 2 days before final freeze, so I guess aim for that or maybe 5.9.3
<mamarley> Sounds good, thanks! :)
<acheronuk> assuming the few issues we have to get 5.9.x done resolve
<clivejo> acheronuk: any update on gpgme?
<soee> o/
<clivejo> hi soee
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. got tied up with Qt today, and basically depends now on cjwatson or other LP people
<acheronuk> clivejo: if that LP builder issue does not get resolved, I may push strongly for the imperfect solution of disabling the 2 small sections of the python tests that cause the LP builds to hang
<clivejo> seems like a reasonable solution
<acheronuk> clivejo: logic being that its a LP specific bug, and in fact this builds and passes it;s tests just fine anywhere else. in fact, there is nothing to say that these tests would not pass if they actually would not hang
<acheronuk> as in a launchpad-sbuild chroot that mimicks then, it also passsed
<clivejo> g2g for a bit, tea time 
<acheronuk> ok
<wxl> BluesKaj: on the private ops channel, i did see some discussion about some freenode servers maybe not working? i didn't really pay attention, so can't tell you more but maybe ask on #freenode?
<BluesKaj> wxi yes, thanks for the suggestion, I did consider it earlier , but got a bit side tracked by other things
<wxl> uh ok maybe i didn't send the email ugh :(
<wxl> oh there it is
<wxl> what a dumb subject
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-December/011062.html
<wxl> ^^ acheronuk 
<acheronuk> wxl: found it, tried you ppa package on Yakkety, and seems to works ok
<acheronuk> only a brief test though. have commented on the bug
<wxl> acheronukL well, i'll let clivejo decide if that's sufficient to move forward with an sru
<marco-parillo> I restored the entry for Kubuntu in: https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Live_Images If anybody wants a longer notice, feel free to edit it directly, or try my bouncer nick (mparillo) in a couple of hours.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> we're havng a party in BBB Room 1
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> if anybody wants to join us
<valorie> mparillo: thanks!
<tsdgeos> clivejo: https://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20170112-1.txt is it now more clear what it is about?
<tsdgeos> valorie: did you get the security advisory email?
<valorie> looking
<valorie> was just outside raking!
<valorie> gotta use the sun while I have it
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and now marked as Important
<mparillo> Thank you Rik for quietly saving me from a cut and paste fail.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #777: SUCCESS in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/777/
<ahoneybun> oh snap 5.9 bring global bar back!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #280: STILL FAILING in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #100: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #102: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #101: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #103: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #113: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #342: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #158: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #281: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #159: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #304: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #136: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #106: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #122: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #80: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #137: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #107: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #123: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #67: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #81: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #68: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #135: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #126: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #136: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #349: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #127: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #144: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #145: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/238/
<Mirv> morning, another day of transition mysteries to solve
<Mirv> right now the next wait is for getting archive admin to promote some more packages to main from universe 
<acheronuk> Mirv: if I can do anything useful on that, I doubt I can get to it util this evening.
<Mirv> acheronuk: it seems unfortunately not, unity8 landing added two new universe dependencies which conflict with main <-> universe boundary. I've pinged the people who could act.
<Mirv> well of course there could be something else too but that's again what's easily seen on the excuses page
<acheronuk> urgh. new uploads? I saw a load on the mailing list yesterday, inc unity 8, and thought "why now???"
<Mirv> acheronuk: it seems it's actually one demotion away bug #1656104. yeah and I would have preferred waiting too.
<ubottu> bug 1656104 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Please demote unity8-tests to universe" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656104
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #77: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/77/
<acheronuk> yofel: as we don't do 'stable' branches at the moment, would it be worth tagging unstable somehow now as KDE have just branched Plasma 5.9 from master?
<yofel> if it helps you, feel free to do so. In the past this *was* the point to merge unstable into _archive, with the known downsides
<acheronuk> yofel: I may do later then, after perhaps a bit of thought. Though now I think of it, as long as we are bot too long in doing 5.9, the master changes vs changes between beta and release for 5.9 may just be a choice of 2 fairly equivalent evils
<acheronuk> *not too long
 * acheronuk seeks more caffeine
<alleehol> clivejo: digikam-doc depends on khelpcenter4 (is transitional), should depend on khelpcenter instead
<BluesKaj> Morning folks
<soee> Qt 5.8 Hoping To Release Next Week
<soee> Zesty will jump to it ?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> alleehol: whats that from my PPA?
<clivejo> was that
<alleehol> clivejo: yes.  digikam-doc 5.4
<clivejo> are you on the debian team
<clivejo> I see you mentioned in the copyright
<alleehol> clivejo: I was once apon a time.  Usual thing: lack of free time.   No idea if the removed my commit rights to kde-extras on alioth
<alleehol> s/the/they/
<clivejo> they need to learn how to use wrap-and-sort :P
<alleehol> give them the right tool as a late christmas present :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> anybody here?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I need a git repo for Kubuntu Podcast
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> where can I make it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> git repo for?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> The feeds
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and the generator
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and the feed source
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> github
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd make it in phabricator
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> , but since we don't have it yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd make it in Launchpad
<genii> apparently github is currently down
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> github is proprietary
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'd preffer to avoid it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I still have some stuff there, for lack of a better place
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> But github works
<soee> use own gitlab instance :)
<acheronuk> Mirv: I'm doing a rebuild of KDE apps 16.12 against landed Qt 5.7.1 in proposed, and I think may have more gold linker related probs on some other archs
<acheronuk> e.g. ppc64el https://launchpadlibrarian.net/302354472/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-ppc64el.libkf5kipi_16.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa10_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> I'll let it all shake down and file a bug if so
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm very tempted to roll my own gitlab instance
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> but then it will be very difficult to make my code public
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin: I guess you would need a new team to host that on LP. even then, not sure if it can do what you want
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> meh....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm having a party in BBB in Room 1. If anyone cares to join me 😃
<tsdgeos> ovidiuflorin: launchpad?
<tsdgeos> why isn't that the obvious choice for a kubuntu related repo?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> because managing permissions is a pain
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> and the set-up....
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> ugh.....
<IrcsomeBot1> * ovidiuflorin is eating nuttella pankakes and listening to AC/DC
<sintre> i upgraded yesterday and  get this notification afterbooted that it can't download some font data pack
<sintre> not available , can't copy and paste msg unfurtately
<pedahzur> sintre: I'm getting that too. When I run the process it errors out with a message about not being able to change user or some such. I accidentally canceled it just now, and don't have the bulb back in my task bar yet.
<sintre> i try to "redoanload" and again fails
<sintre> although it only happens on restart
<sintre> then will be quiet until next restart , which happens like 3 times a day
<clivejo> upgraded what and to what?
<sintre> 160.04
<sintre> 1604 using back ports
<sintre> normal update then full-upgrade
<clivejo> can you be clearer on the message?
<pedahzur> clivejo: It was when I upgraded to KDE 5.28.0
<pedahzur> clivejo: How would I get that lightbulb back in my task bar so I can re-try this? :)
<clivejo> was it font pack or language pack?
<sintre> something about fonts
<sintre> ms something
<sintre> get a lil explaimation mark with a system notification in tool bar
<sintre> saying couldn't download data package
<momken> Hello
<sintre> and to try again , i try again it fails
<sintre> only other option is to close
<sintre> , then on next reboot same msg keeps poping up
<clivejo> I cant see any part of KDE wanted msfonts
<pedahzur> sintre: How do you try again?
<sintre> ?
<sintre> well it want some data package with fonts
<momken> I just wanted to request that the maintainers of kubuntu-backports update the package "packagekit" to the latest version (the code on its github page after september 2016)
<sintre> clivejo> me either but it was some data package it couldn't download in the update i did yesterday
<sintre> and now won't stop whining about it
<momken> It newer code contains a bug-fix which makes "pkcon install package-name" to also install the recommened pages of "package-name"
<sintre> i'm doing something witha file transfer
<sintre> in about 10 i'll reboot and take a screen shot to get exactly what its asking for
<momken> It is not a bug of KDE neither PackageKit is part of kde, but it would be very great if it become updated
<clivejo> anything to do with ttf-mscorefonts-installer ?
<sintre> that sounds right
<sintre> something ms and font in it
<clivejo> I think thats an apt problem
<clivejo> not getting correct permissions for some directory
<clivejo> I had it complaining about flash
<clivejo> but Im on zesty now and havent seen that issue in a while
<momken> sintre: Does it want to do post-processings of package "ttf-mscorefonts-installer"?
<sintre> something like that , complaing it can't download or install it
<sintre> or smething related
<sintre> i'll reboot here after transfer is done and get exactly what its whining about
<momken> Both this package and the package of flash installer try to run a post-processing script which try to download some properietary blobs from internet
<sintre> yea and if not available , it whines lol
<clivejo> lp 1593611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1593611 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522675
<clivejo> Can't drop privileges for downloading as file
<clivejo> LP 1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522675
<sintre> k i'll brb in about 5-10
<clivejo> ^^ thats the one for ms fonts
<momken> There may be 2 reasons for that problem: 1- The file it tries to download is not hosted (by Micorsoft or Adobe) anymore. 2- There a problem with apt itself to download the file (maybe permissions, I don't know)
<clivejo> if memory serves I think I fixed mine by doing this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280/comments/19
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<clivejo> but that is an upstream Ubuntu bug to be honest, nothing we can fix in Kubuntu
<momken> clivejo: What about updating "packagekit"?
<clivejo> momken: Im not aware of any problems with it?
<momken> clivejo: Could you please update it to a newer version than 1.1.1 (newer than sept 2016
<clivejo> whats in zesty?
<momken> clivejo: No I mean for 16.04 LTS
<momken> I can't request it to be updated in old repos of 16.04
<momken> clivejo: This bug has been fixed: https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/issues/145
<clivejo> zesty has 1.1.4, yakkety has 1.1.1 and Xenial has 0.8.17
<momken> clivejo: Yead the version in zesty is new enough, but what should I do in Xenial?
<clivejo> acheronuk uploaded 1.1.1 to Xenial Backports
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=packagekit&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<sintre> yep says fsilure to download extra data files
<clivejo> so you want 1.1.4 backported to XX and YY?
<sintre> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<momken> I don't want to use a non-LTS ubuntu and currently there is also no PPA only for packagekit for Xenial
<momken> clivejo: Yeah. 1.1.4 should be enough for me
<clivejo> it would be via our backports PPA
<acheronuk> I used the minimum safe version there was at the time that worked on each. if better versions test ok in landing, then yes
<momken> I only need packagekit and no more packages now. But the bug-fix in 1.1.4 is very important
<sintre> is there a site you cna upload images to fast like pastebin with text?
<acheronuk> sintre is this the mscore fonts?
<sintre> yeds
<momken> acheronuk: Hmmm. thanks
<sintre> yes
<acheronuk> in that case the ubuntu package is broken
<momken> clivejo: So packagekit 1.1.4 will be in kubuntu-backports ppa in the future?
<momken> sintre: The temporary solution I use is to manually downloading the blob, find the cache folder it was supposed to be downloaded to and then copy manually-downloaded file to that place, and finally trying to reinstall the package again :)
<clivejo> well seeing its in zesty, we'll look into getting it backported.  But it depends on dependancies
<sintre> momken> i'm not annoyed enough Yet to go that far
<sintre> , but something is broken , need to slap someone around with a trout to make em fix it :)
<momken> momken: Ok then :))
<sintre> and i need to probally start to learn , more so I can fix this stuff :)
<clivejo> momken: added a job on trello
<clivejo> https://trello.com/c/vIxsseCT
<clivejo> no promises, just depends on if someonde has time to look at it and there arent too many problems in actually backporting it
<clivejo> sintre: I think your problem is this LP 1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522675
<momken> clivejo: packagekit and its CLI frontend is written with Gtk libraries (libglib2 and gobject). So I guess one should also update Gtk+ based libs too
<sintre> well seems somebody is working on it
<acheronuk> sintre: there is a bug to merge the debian version to fix your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1656102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1656102 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "Please merge with Debian's msttcorefonts 3.6" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<momken> It also uses libsqlite3 and libc6
<clivejo> momken: if it requires too much work it might not happen
<sintre> well confirmed buy un assinged
<sintre> but
<sintre> atleast we know what it is
<clivejo> we are a small team and currently working on zesty (17.04)
<momken> clivejo: Hmmm. You are right. Why should they write a framework and its CLI frontend with Gtk? It doesn't seem reasonable.
<momken> clivejo: Anyway if it they can only update the specific package "packagekit-backend-aptcc" it is enough too, because the bug is solved in APTcc plugin
<pedahzur> Yeah, so I do see I'm getting a 404 when running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer" but then it says: "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)" which is a very weird error.
<sintre> the mystery deepens
<pedahzur> Hmm...Now I'm not getting a 404...it's working, but it's still throwing that "can't drop privs" error.  Since when could a program running as root *not* drop privs? :)
<momken> clivejo: The "packagekit-backend-aptcc" also depends on "libglib2.0" but I guess it could be compiled with a little older versions of "libglib2.0". But anyway thanks for considering this bug.
<pedahzur> And next run I get 404s again. Whuh?
<sintre> lol
<momken> I really don't expect to put a lot of effort on it. Only solve it if it was easy. Thank you very much
<sintre> ok not funny , but interesting egg to crack
<momken> sintre: I strongly recommend you to follow the download links for fonts "Andale, Arial Black, ..." when the post-script tries to download them
<momken> I guess the problem should be of MS servers themselve and they may have removed those files or changed their address
<pedahzur> But it's sourceforge... :)
<momken> I have same issues with wine-tricks, when it tries to download some dlls?
<momken> pedahzur: Really? hmmm
<momken> Ok, I will go. Thank you for supporting us :D
<pedahzur> Sorry, system froze.
<pedahzur> momken: Yes, it's sourceforge: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/arial32.exe
<pedahzur> (and others)
<sintre> momken
<sintre> Ok, I will go. Thank you for supporting us :D
<sintre> he had to run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #138: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/138/
<acheronuk> Qt 5.7.1 still well and truly wedged fast in -proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What's sticking it now?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> *grabs big crow bar*
<acheronuk> I think http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<acheronuk> but probably more as well
<acheronuk> oh, and even hacked in my ppa to avoid the hanging tests, gpgme still fails now on arm64 and armhf
<acheronuk> so that is not great either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #93: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/93/
<acheronuk> stuff KDE PIM. I vote we just do the rest of the KDE applications anyway :P
<clivejo> I been of that option for a week or so now :P
<clivejo> opinion
<sintre> what sthe terminal command to bring up the software and settings update gui
<sintre> sry trying to walk a guy thru install
<clivejo> did you stage 16.12.1?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not yet, as the other day the KDE team were busy re-spinning a few pre-release tarballs.
<clivejo> this is very true
<valorie> amen to that -- we should have new applications for the beta if possible
<valorie> if we can get PIM done later, fine
 * clivejo thinks PIM is going to be a problem
<clivejo> with the new packages, webengine and all the faff to get it through proposed
<acheronuk> webengine only builds on amd64, i386 and armhf I think
<acheronuk> gpgme is just a **bleep**
<acheronuk> but will build on amd64 and i386 if you hack the tests a bit with a machete
<acheronuk> I'm trying PIM in a ppa of mine with hacked gpgme, but even that is not great
<clivejo> has backports-landing still got FW and Plasma in there? 
<acheronuk> probably
<acheronuk> clivejo: oh, 16.12.1 was out yesterdays. can stage that tomorrow maybe then
<acheronuk> should be fairly straight forward I hope
<acheronuk> valorie: beta = 23rd Feb?
<acheronuk> after feature freeze on 16th?
<acheronuk> if we don't have the non-PIM part of apps in by then, I shall be throwing everything linux in a skip!
<valorie> January 26th
<valorie> Alpha 2 (for opt-in flavors)
<acheronuk> hmmmm. 13 days away. maybe
<valorie> oops, I miss-spoke
<valorie> I remember wxl proposing we try for alpha 2 to get more testing
<valorie> for Apps that seems wise, no?
<valorie> if doable, as you say
<acheronuk> probably can get apps upload by then, but out of -proposed?
<acheronuk> that is the trick!
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> Mirv is using his sharp stick quite effectively it seems
<valorie> should help, right?
 * acheronuk has been wielding pointy objects as well
<acheronuk> I hope so.
<wxl> clivejo: please advise on moving forward with the yakkety sru of konversation
<wxl> (now that rik's had his way with it)
<clivejo> usually you need an SRU bug report
<clivejo> I didnt know if the current one is enough or if you need a new one
<wxl> i can handle that
<wxl> i'm just wondering if you consider it "sufficiently" tested
<clivejo> does anyone know that momken person who was in here before
<clivejo> wxl: I cant test it so I dont know, but if you have 3 or more people testing it, I would consider that sufficient
<sintre> clivejo > not well but i've seen him in kubuntu before , he was having similar issue as mine
<sintre> earlier
<clivejo> ximion: do you know who momken is?
<acheronuk> 'Sina Momken' according to /whowas
<valorie> he occasionally comes into #kubuntu
<wxl> clivejo: well, two so far. i guess i'll try to get someone else to look. siiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<wxl> ahoneybun: weren't you at one point going to test the yakkety konversation in my ppa?
<clivejo> seeing as its a bigfix release, thats probably enough
<clivejo> bug
<wxl> k well i'll try with ahoneybun first i guess
<acheronuk> clivejo wxl etc. need to organise a ninja/dev meeting sometime as well, as clivejo suggested the other day
<acheronuk> with feature freeze a month and a few days away
<clivejo> yes
<wxl> post somehing to the list and suggest a date?
<clivejo> wxl: was more the time/date to try and fit in with you guys on the other side of the pond
<wxl> clivejo: how about this weekend sometime?
<wxl> maybe 1500 utc tomorrow?
<clivejo> is 15:00 UTC not too early for you?
<wxl> naw, i'm usually rousing at 1400
<wxl> i'm not a teenager like SOME PEOPLE :)
 * clivejo wonders if Darin could make that
<wxl> i can do later but usually my girls are not chomping at the bit at that point
<acheronuk> fine with me most times later tomorrow
<wxl> later like whne
<wxl> ?
<wxl> s/ne/en/
<acheronuk> later = mid afternoon - evening UTC
<wxl>  = 1700 utc
<wxl> ?
<wxl> apparently evening is supposed to roughhly coincide with sundown, so is that right? :)
<clivejo> thats my tea time! 
<acheronuk> wxl: ok I should be clearer
<acheronuk> 15:00 would be ok. so would anytime after that, most likely
<wxl> oh ok
<clivejo> lets do 15:00
<wxl> there ya go, so we just need to check with darin
<wxl> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo maybe an email to the list? :)
<acheronuk> I guess so
 * acheronuk yawns
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #69: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #369: UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #205: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/205/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #206: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/206/
<valorie> acheronuk: what are you doing still awake!
<clivejo> yeah Rik!
<clivejo> go to bed!
<acheronuk> huh? 12:30 am here
<acheronuk> not that late for a Friday!
<valorie> lol
<sintre> ok here is the error msg
<sintre> http://imgur.com/AeLLpCP
<sintre> free upload service sry if its small :/
<clivejo> sintre: did you not see the replies earlier?
<clivejo> the problem is that the file cant be installed and it goes around in circles
<sintre> :/
<clivejo> its not an issue with KDE, but upstream Ubuntu
<sintre> i saw some of them , yes , and i appeciate the time to look at it
<sintre> well i guess , from here i guess i'll just have to figure out how to manuall edit some file to stop the notice
<clivejo> Comments 19 and 20, fixed it for me - LP 1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522675
<clivejo> changing the first line like Christian says
<sintre> brb see if this worked
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlAVvk6R3hY
<sintre> well that looked hopefully
<sintre> but heh
<sintre> is what it is
<sintre> i guess i'll just add to bug report this weekend
<acheronuk> Morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #17 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> morning :)
<lordievader> Hey acheronuk 
<lordievader> How are you?
<acheronuk> Good :D
<acheronuk> hope you are the same
<lordievader> Jup :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #761: FAILURE in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmines build #699: FAILURE in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmines/699/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kontact build #79: FAILURE in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kontact/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #862: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/862/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #192: FAILURE in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krdc build #188: FAILURE in 6.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krdc/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #204: FAILURE in 9.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #71: FAILURE in 9.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #78: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kompare build #709: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kompare/709/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #191: FAILURE in 6.8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdf build #188: FAILURE in 8.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdf/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-common-internals build #733: FAILURE in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-common-internals/733/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #812: FAILURE in 7.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/812/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cantor build #762: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cantor/762/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #17: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #205: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #69: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #35: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #245: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #45: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #35: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #126: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #250: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #275: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #56: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #73: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #47: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #52: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #61: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #70: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #247: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #84: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #62: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #138: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #148: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #147: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #118: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #62: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #108: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #199: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #128: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #111: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #44: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #164: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #93: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #64: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #65: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #123: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #160: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #68: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #153: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #123: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #182: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #227: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #56: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #181: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #296: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #58: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #84: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #257: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #155: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #114: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #108: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #232: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #189: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #66: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #81: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #50: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #59: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #30: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #107: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #61: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #55: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #53: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #57: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #33: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #253: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #14: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #25: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #54: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #143: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #44: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #146: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #156: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #27: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #58: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #233: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #51: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #116: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #145: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #282: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #241: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #124: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #210: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #18 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #302: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #267: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmines build #700: FIXED in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmines/700/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kontact build #80: FIXED in 9.9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kontact/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #863: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/863/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_cervisia build #193: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_cervisia/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krdc build #189: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krdc/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #205: FIXED in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #72: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #48: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_grantlee-editor build #79: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #343: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcachegrind build #192: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcachegrind/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdf build #189: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdf/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kompare build #710: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kompare/710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ktp-common-internals build #734: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ktp-common-internals/734/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #813: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #18: ABORTED in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #234: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #218: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #118: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #106: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #124: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #244: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #147: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #228: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #206: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #160: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #200: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #259: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #69: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #240: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #90: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #61: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #89: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #236: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #36: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #90: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #213: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #105: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #191: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #211: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #58: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #154: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #105: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #46: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #62: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #190: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #139: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #40: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #18: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #127: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #90: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #60: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #179: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #25: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #63: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #41: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #62: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #51: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #190: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #107: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #43: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #70: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #207: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #70: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #144: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #69: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #206: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #252: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #235: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #148: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #54: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #107: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #207: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #260: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #237: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #124: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #97: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #62: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #161: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #119: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #229: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #90: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #91: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #245: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #238: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #37: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #125: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #190: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #201: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #46: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #191: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #54: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #241: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #106: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #47: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #148: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #207: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #183: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #253: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #55: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #224: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #55: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #52: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #75: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #77: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #208: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #227: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/227/
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats with the Not in PPA: kdewebdev, kdewebdev, kdewebdev, kdewebdev, at the bottom of status page?
<clivejo> does the script not know those packages are now split?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #154: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #110: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #124: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #167: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/167/
<acheronuk> clivejo: it does, but the sources don't build at the moment. need to sort those and stage separately. that job just keeps getting bumped down my list though, and/or forgotten
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #56: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #31: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #25: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #126: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #109: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<clivejo> are you on shiney?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #82: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #73: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #161: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #109: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #72: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #124: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #83: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #108: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #76: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #25: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #125: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #98: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #36: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #157: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #85: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #124: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #147: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #169: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #54: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #78: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #125: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #125: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #60: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #26: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/26/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I was using it earlier, but not right now
<acheronuk> GREEN! :)
<clivejo> Is KANG not cloning those split packages ie kommander,kfind etc?
<acheronuk> clivejo: KANG is. I was just getting rid of the clones once done, so I didn't do-all into them
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #148: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #242: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #62: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #49: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #135: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #51: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #68: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #41: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #71: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #66: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kig build #180: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kig/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #113: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #45: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #72: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager build #42: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwalletmanager/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #233: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #234: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #47: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #44: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #154: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #258: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #146: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #108: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #66: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kqtquickcharts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #303: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #254: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #60: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #26: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #119: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #109: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #91: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #61: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #25: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #114: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #268: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #246: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #228: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #149: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #251: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #140: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #127: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #60: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #64: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #63: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver build #191: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-approver/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #169: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #239: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #155: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #120: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #184: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/76/
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok. works that kdewebdev kdewebdev ..... out
<acheronuk> those packages still have the package name in the changelog as kdewebdev in zesty_archive branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/57/
<acheronuk> clivejo: so KANG is adding that 4 times when running the metadata update script, instead of the real names
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #125: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #59: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #168: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #228: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #66: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #71: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #138: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #129: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #260: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #183: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #165: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #156: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #211: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #206: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #167: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #172: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #94: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #235: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #45: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #57: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #63: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #115: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #212: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #85: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #282: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #56: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #200: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #46: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #117: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #160: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #261: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #161: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #174: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #19: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #64: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #126: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #50: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #44: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #56: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #155: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #52: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #283: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #276: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #15: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #58: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #27: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #248: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #139: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #70: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #297: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #125: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #72: FAILURE in 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #50: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #73: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #32: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #55: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #144: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #36: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #51: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #175: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #135: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #286: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #283: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #54: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #46: FAILURE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #39: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #82: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #129: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #40: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #60: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #62: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #92: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #50: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #33: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #61: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #69: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #34: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #45: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #96: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #65: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #287: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #136: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #40: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #74: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #66: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/37/
<clivejo> hi darin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/62/
<DarinMiller> good morning clivejo (and everyone else)
<wxl> morning kids
<DarinMiller> (afternoon/eveing even)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #52: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/52/
<wxl> we doing this meeting or what?
<wxl> *ahem* clivejo acheronuk 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/61/
<clivejo> its 14:56 by my watch
<clivejo> 4 whole minutes!
<wxl> :/
<acheronuk> wxl: ooh. I had forgot. gimme 10 mins
<wxl> k
<wxl> DarinMiller: btw you're just in time :)
<clivejo> does Darin know about it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/145/
<wxl> well i didn't tell him
<clivejo> I cant actually get on BBB
<clivejo> Sorry, we cannot connect to the server
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #55: FIXED in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/55/
<DarinMiller> Yes, I read the logs yesterday... and saw that something exciting was scheduled for 15:00 UTC.
<wxl> yeah same
<DarinMiller> clivejo: same here, cannot connect also.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/37/
<clivejo> oh dear
<wxl> buncha 404s
<wxl> that's only kubuntu room 1 tho
<wxl> 2 works
<acheronuk> ovidiuflorin broke room 1 then
 * acheronuk hides
<clivejo> how mad was his party!?
<acheronuk> too much 'partying'
<clivejo> when he broke the room!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #139: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/63/
<DarinMiller> room one is working now.,
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/79/
<DarinMiller> room 1 or 2?
<wxl> 2
<DarinMiller> how do I change rooms?  I start BBB with this link: https://m035.rna1.blindsidenetworks.com/client/BigBlueButton.html?sessionToken=51pluomeysxhykje
<clivejo> kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.com
<clivejo> there is a pull down list
<clivejo> select room 2
<DarinMiller> not seeing it... top, bottom, left, right....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #40: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #68: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/75/
<clivejo> kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net
<clivejo> sorry
<clivejo> should say kubuntu rocks
<clivejo> Full Name:
<clivejo> Room:
<clivejo> and Password
<wxl> https://imgur.com/a/eyH9c
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #60: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #95: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #75: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #58: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #155: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #53: FIXED in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #69: FIXED in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #56: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #52: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #63: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #68: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #60: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #59: FIXED in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #70: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #64: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #61: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #64: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #48: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #50: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #57: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #47: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #77: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #70: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #64: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #39: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/54/
<mamarley> Launchpad seems to be hosed again.  I am having a bunch of PPA builds fail seemingly at random and with no build log.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #74: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #75: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #42: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #75: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #68: FIXED in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #70: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #62: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #67: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/63/
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you using shiny?
<acheronuk> nope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #162: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #220: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/76/
<clivejo> can I take this container and you setup a new one?
<acheronuk> No!
<clivejo> why not?!?
<clivejo> its nice
<clivejo> *stomps feet*  I want it!
<acheronuk> it is. which is why it's MINE MINE MINE
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> we can set you up a 'nice' one :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> does neon have their on hosted PPAs?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> outside of launchpad?
<clivejo> PPA's are a LP/Ubuntu invention
<clivejo> but they have a hosted archive of packages yes
<acheronuk> http://archive.neon.kde.org/
<clivejo> they just add it on top of the main Ubuntu archive and override the packages they need to
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #221: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #77: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #163: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/163/
<sintre> ok as for really irritating smsdos installer problem , tried the work around described in bug report of post 19 & 20
<sintre> is there something wrong with these commands by any chance
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwPQAGm19UK
<sintre> following them to a t just goes ina  circle
<DarinMiller_> acheronuk and clivejo: I have a new git_checks.py script (https://paste.ubuntu.com/23799886/)  Since MP's not possible on private repo's, how should I proceed?
<DarinMiller_> Feel free to test and push if it works as desired.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #164: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #222: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #78: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/78/
<sintre> ok well seems to have fixed the dumb error msg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/1543280
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1522675 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1543280 Warning messages about unsandboxed downloads" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sintre> post #32 with a link to download the package manually from some eu country
<sintre> god that was two days of frustration :)
<sintre> sry for the annoyance in channel
<sintre> not a fix for origjnal problem but only solution that works i've found for the error msg
<acheronuk> DarinMiller_: if you had made those changes in a git repo, the easiest way to give us your changes short of a MP would be to do 'git diff | pastebinit'
<acheronuk> and post that link
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #165: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/165/
<DarinMiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800045/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: 
<DarinMiller> ^^
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: How does the git diff help vs the pastebin of the entire script?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: it outputs a patch that I can 'git apply' to my KA git clone
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: do you save the git diff to a file? 
<acheronuk> plus it's in the same format that diffs you might submit to KDE's code review sites, or have in a MP, or similar to a deb-diff 
 * DarinMiller googles git apply.....
<acheronuk> I did save as a file. There may be a way to pipe a paste to it as well, but not sure on that
<acheronuk> code changes, especially for review are usually diffs of one format or another. more reliable, and can see at a glance what has changed 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #288: FIXED in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/288/
<acheronuk> I'll let clivejo review and push if he's happy. he seems to do more that needs it than I do for some reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #137: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #77: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/77/
<clivejo> if it does what I asked in BBB, push it !
<DarinMiller> it worked for me locally :)  Let me know if it or anything needs changed/updated.
<acheronuk> seems to so far
<acheronuk> clivejo DarinMiller : pushed. can tweak if any issues I couldn't find just now pop up :)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: thank you :)
<DarinMiller> anytime.  
 * acheronuk opens a bottle of something nice and offers around
 * DarinMiller consuming hot chocolate here... combatting the -9.4C temps outside....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #50: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #68: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #50: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #49: FIXED in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #62: FIXED in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #60: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #77: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #43: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #79: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #58: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #73: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #35: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #64: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #85: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #33: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #74: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #72: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #61: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #43: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/43/
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you added kirigimi2?
<acheronuk> to what?
<clivejo> kci
<acheronuk> have they made a new git repo now?
<clivejo> looks like there is going to be different version
<acheronuk> yes, there is. and master in kirigami.git is tracking that
<acheronuk> AFAIK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #66: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/66/
<acheronuk> so if kde are not going to add a kirigami2.git repo, or rename the current one, then we will have to work something out
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I took by the announce that they are separate projects
<acheronuk> they are just rolling with the same master branch at the moment AFAIK
<clivejo> so version one is just tagged or a separate branch now?
<acheronuk> there is a kirigami 1.1 branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #56: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #68: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #86: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #69: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #75: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #100: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #93: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #87: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #65: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #23: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #69: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #236: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #156: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #108: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #55: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #120: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #225: FIXED in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #121: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #208: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #238: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #254: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #246: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #261: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #63: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #59: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #68: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #162: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #149: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #185: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #43: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #112: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #53: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #145: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #82: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #229: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #40: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #146: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #242: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #38: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #64: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #130: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #175: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #95: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #298: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #71: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #230: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #169: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #126: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #79: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #110: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #23: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #92: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #67: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #120: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #41: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #208: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #92: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #91: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #72: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #215: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #209: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #213: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #15: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #193: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #49: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #64: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #50: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #57: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #129: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #102: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #34: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #149: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #141: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #130: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #45: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #107: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin-plugins/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #58: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #64: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #35: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #38: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #191: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #57: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #58: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #43: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #64: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #47: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #35: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #57: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #129: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #164: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #59: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #76: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/76/
<valorie> hmm, do we build/provide  libmarblewidget-qt5?
<valorie> I guess we do, I have it in zesty
<valorie> but I wonder about 16.04 packages
<valorie> Mark Fraser <mfraz74+ubuntu@gmail.com> asked 3 days ago on the list
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #146: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #84: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #159: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #63: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #176: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #16: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #58: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #111: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #45: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #24: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dolphin build #183: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dolphin/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #80: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #126: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #38: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #71: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #66: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #165: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #90: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #99: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/99/
<KurousagiMK2> ‎valorie‎: this it? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libmarblewidget-qt5-23
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #85: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #103: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #70: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #89: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/89/
<valorie> KurousagiMK2: yes
<valorie> see the post on kubuntu-devel though -- I don't know how to answer the question
<clivejo> need more info
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #147: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #177: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #40: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/40/
<clivejo> what package is he trying to install
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #38: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/38/
<acheronuk> he doesn't say
<clivejo> kinda need to know that :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #53: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #139: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #53: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #127: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #39: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #240: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #115: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #77: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #128: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #107: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #126: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #262: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #140: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #54: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #60: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #36: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #52: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #53: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #57: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #35: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #49: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #63: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #63: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #62: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #75: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #41: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #55: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #52: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #63: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #129: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #71: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #94: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #65: FIXED in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/65/
<valorie> clivejo, acheronuk: asked
<valorie> also, acheronuk, did you notice you got some patches for 5.7.1+dfsg-3 ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #62: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #71: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #63: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #166: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #192: FIXED in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #62: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #167: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #202: FIXED in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #165: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #171: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #112: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #284: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #113: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #285: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #207: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #208: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/208/
<DarinMiller> I suspect nobody is here, but I thought I would try anyways....
<DarinMiller> Looking into the calligra warnings on KCI: Noticed it's version 2.9 same as debian based on qt4.  v3.0 is qt5 and is in debian experimental.  Can we pull from debian experimental.
<DarinMiller> ?
<DarinMiller> Also, the calligra KCI console reports missing optional packages not found ( https://paste.ubuntu.com/23802348/ ) . How are deps handled for optional packages?
<himcesjf> Hi, I am running Kubuntu 16.10 and I followed the channel topic link - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ -> Kubuntu Smoke Tests -> Touchpad Management ->testing forms
<himcesjf> There is minor mistake in instructions in the form
<himcesjf> Change the behaviour of the "One Finger" setting to Middle Button, hit Apply, then tap with a single finger on the "Click Me" button on the right -- this is fine but
<himcesjf> Change the behaviour of the "Two Fingers" setting to Middle Button, hit Apply, then tap with a single finger on the "Click Me" button on the right -- should be read as "tap with two fingers"
<himcesjf> Change the behaviour of the "Three Fingers" setting to Middle Button, hit Apply, then tap with a single finger on the "Click Me" button on the right -- should be read as "tap with three fingers"
<himcesjf> It says tap with single finger for all
<valorie> ah, I wonder if I have the permissions to fix that
<valorie> oh, that's in Google Docs
<himcesjf> GoogleForms, yes
<valorie> sitter: did you make those forms?
<valorie> if so, can you share them with me?
<valorie> oh, look at the hour, I'll email him
<valorie> thank you for that, himcesjf
<himcesjf> Sure thing
<valorie> are you interested in helping us out, himcesjf?
<himcesjf> Yep, went through Trello boards and QA link but Package Docs link - https://is.gd/zco9ne - asks for username and pw which I don't have
<valorie> that's your KDE Identity
<himcesjf> I would like to know about packaging and would like to see if I can help with packaging
<valorie> Trello has it's own accounts -- we hope to move onto Free infra
<himcesjf> So that link was the only way I suppose
<valorie> do you have a KDE Identity?
<himcesjf> No
<valorie> really
<valorie> gosh, everything but bko is tied to your KDE identity
<valorie> https://identity.kde.org
<valorie> use your real name
<himcesjf> Oh, I think I did register there in past
<himcesjf> Right, I have it. I forgot
<valorie> great
<himcesjf> Use my real name as username?
<valorie> that won't work on bugs.kde.org, but it works everywhere else
<valorie> yes please
<himcesjf> Sure, let me see what I had set in past
<acheronuk> valorie: patches where? for which Qt package?
<Mirv> it's happening!
<acheronuk> Mirv: it is????? :)
<acheronuk> oooooh!
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> just got a email saying my previous bug on gold linker is 'fixed' so LP has picked up that transition :)
<acheronuk> lordievader: indeed it is :)
<lordievader> Hey acheronuk, doing good, I think?
<acheronuk> yep. or at least a good start to a Sunday anyway.
 * acheronuk wonders if it goes downhill from here
<lordievader> :)
<acheronuk> soee: morning
<mparillo> Good morning. When LTS users experience problems, we generally ask them to try the backports PPA. Yesterday, my son wanted his super key to work, so I installed backports over 16.04. Just as was the case when I tested it a while ago, the Application Launcher shortcuts were lost, so I could not shut down that way. I could not even start the konsole that way. I had to use krunner to launch a konsole and sudo poweroff.
<mparillo> Is there an easier way? A more systemd way?
<acheronuk> https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemctl.html
<acheronuk> systemctl reboot ?
<acheronuk> never tried it....
<mparillo> Thanks. But if it is normal for major Plasma upgrades to lose some App Launcher shortcuts, do we need to add that in our standard Backports announcements?
<acheronuk> mparillo: Not lost any in the upgrades I've tried
<mparillo> OK, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all\
<clivejo> acheronuk: you about?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @clivejo, Later maybe
<clivejo> ok
 * clivejo watches digikam build
<clivejo> yipppeeee
<clivejo> digikam built on arm64 :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<clivejo> and released!
<clivejo> !info digikam zesty
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.0-4ubuntu6 (zesty), package size 2407 kB, installed size 10235 kB
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @clivejo, :)
<clivejo> stupid bot!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> is it?
<clivejo> yeah, takes ages to update :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oh, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, KCI unstable branch for calligra says 3.0.0.1 here
<clivejo> @acheronuk would you have time today to go through apps
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> go through in what sense? noting which sources are PIM and which are not?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, KCI unstable branch for calligra says 3.0.0.1 here
<clivejo> splitting out PIM and ones that won't build
<clivejo> doing an upload of the ones that look good
<clivejo> PIM will have to be uploaded by an MOTU anyways due to all the NEW packages from the splits
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I expect this evening, yes
<clivejo> Id like to split them into three groups, GOOD, PIM and WIP
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ok
<clivejo> any idea on when you be free?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> My main PC running zesty upgraded to Qt 5.7.1 without hitch :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @clivejo, ummm... 7pm onwards seems likely
<clivejo> too much wine?!?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> give or take a margin if error
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @clivejo, I wish
<DarinMiller> G'morning/afternoon.  I missed whoever mentioned me prior to Rik's 9:16 comment (laptop locked up when unplugged).
<ejat> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ejat>   kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 
 * DarinMiller wishes Nvidia would fix their video drivers for hybrid laptops.  GPU's should not fall off the bus when power is unplugged.
<clivejo> Nvidia should do a lot more for Open Source, but dont
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, No prob. I was just replying to your comment last night, as clivejo saying hello to you presumably meant you were about now
<DarinMiller> Agreed!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: what were you looking at will calligra?
<clivejo> with
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ejat, that package depends on the Qt ABI it was compiled on, so any upgrade of Qt version needs that rebuilt. so I guess you are hitting that issue somewhere.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from DarinMiller: <DarinMiller> Looking into the calligra warnings on KCI: Noticed it's version 2.9 same as debian based on qt4.  v3.0 is qt5 and is in debian experimental.  Can we pull from debian experimental.
<clivejo> I read that, but don't understand
<ejat> @acheronuk so i should wait for all compiled ? 
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ejat, what Qt are you upgrading from where?
<clivejo> it should be 3.0.0.1 in KCI
<Mirv> acheronuk: nice that everything seems pretty smooth!
<DarinMiller> KCI flagged calligra with build warnings so I started investigating.
<Mirv> ejat: acheronuk: qtcurve has been recompiled (otherwise the release pocket migration would not have happened), it should not be removed though either. maybe some PPAs in use?
<ejat> acheronuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805249/
<ejat> Mirv: i dont use any kubuntu currently
<clivejo> ejat: what dist version are you using?
<ejat> clivejo: zesty
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Mirv, yep, kde-style-qtcurve-q5 upgraded fine with Qt 5.7.1 and works great here. I use that mostly for my UI, so really pay attention to that one
<clivejo> ejat: with or without poroposed?
<ejat> without proposed
<Mirv> double-checked, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/amd64/kde-style-qtcurve-qt5/1.8.18+git20160320-3d8622c-3build1~4 has qtbase-abi-5-7-1
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ejat, maybe you had a version with a higher version from a ppa somewhere, so it removed rather than upgraded when the ABI broke?
 * DarinMiller notes that qt 5.7.1 is working spendidly on his zesty box also.
<Mirv> this is a problem that's really hard to debug without being at the computer :)
<Mirv> DarinMiller: nice!
<Mirv> ejat: pastebin apt-cache policy libqt5core5a ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ejat: 'sudo apt-get install kde-style-qtcurve-q5=1.8.18+git20160320-3d8622c-3build1~4'
<KurousagiMK2>  kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 depend libqtcurve-utils2, out there do not have one http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805249/
<ejat> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805296/
<Mirv> just in case, to check that no suggestions come from any PPA and one of them (to be upgraded to) is the newest 5.7.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1~8 
<Mirv> ejat: right, looks correct
<ejat> acheronuk: E: Unable to locate package kde-style-qtcurve-q5
<Mirv> acheronuk: qt5, not q5
<Mirv> sorry, I meant ejat ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ejat Mirv: I had to bump qtxureve version for backports etc. coudl be I chose a migher version schem than you did for the qt 5.7.1 rebuilt one
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805312/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ejat: I may have mistyped that package name on telegram
<Mirv> ejat: ah, right, that means you have the qtcurve from some PPA with higher number, ok, problem solved
<ejat> acheronuk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805312/
<ejat> Mirv: i just proceed ? 
<ejat> downgrade the qt?
<Mirv> ejat: nothing is removed, lots is upgraded, yes that's usually a good thing. maybe try dist-upgrading then after that still to be sure.
<Mirv> ejat: downgrade one package, which actually is an upgrade but just to a version number that happens to be lower :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yes, and disable the ppa the higher version came from if it is still active
<ejat> ok .. 
<Mirv> right, if dist-upgrade says something about removing again, don't proceed
<Mirv> but try to find some offending PPA to disable
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Mirv: we should probably comminate on such version bumps in the future, but there are so many things to think about I did not consider mentioning it
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> even if they are only bumped in ppas
<Mirv> acheronuk: yes, there are many things to think about with Qt always :) too many..
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> indeed!
<Mirv> having an automated versioning scheme that's logical helps. I've used the ~2 etc for archive rebuilds, but for xenial-overlay PPA I use ~~xenial1 for example which is always lower than any with one ~
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Mirv: I think I also grabbed a new qtcurve git snapshot from debian for the backports, which I assumed/hoped would get synced from debaoin to zesty, and maybe it has not yet, so you rebuild was on the old version?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> will have to check later
<Mirv> acheronuk: Debian has an old version from last May too, but the same is in Ubuntu
<Mirv> no Ubuntu changes -> automatic syncing
<Mirv> (and I use the "buildN~2" syntax for my rebuilds which preserves the automatic syncing)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> umm. maybe not then :/
<clivejo> Sput: In quassel 0.12.4 why do certain users private messages disappear until they reply?
<clivejo> !jenkins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenkins
<clivejo> DarinMiller: can you see what is wrong with discover on KCI?
<DarinMiller> clivejo:  checking on Discover shortly.....
<clivejo> no prob, g2g for a bit myself
<acheronuk> clivejo: if I run kdesrcbuild, these are the PIM repos it wants to clone and build http://paste.ubuntu.com/23805994/
<clivejo> is prison not a framework?
<acheronuk> It is. I pulled the latest metadata and kdesrcbuild output "Building prison from kde-pim (6/56)"
<acheronuk> so that is a bit out of date
<acheronuk> with anything like that, you need to sanity check the list
<acheronuk> that paste was just 'kdesrc-build kde-pim --pretend | grep Building | awk '{print $2}' | pastebinit'
<acheronuk> so raw output filters a bit to show packagenames
<DarinMiller> qq: reviewing the disover console output: dh_install: plasma-discover-common missing files: usr/share/plasmadiscover/*
<DarinMiller> but usr/share/plasmadiscover/* is in the .install file.  
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: it is, yes
<DarinMiller> next error: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/dhmk.mk:112: recipe for target 'debian/dhmk_install' failed
<DarinMiller> so need to add usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/3/ directory?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: see above that, you have a list of all the files being built
<DarinMiller> looking...
<acheronuk> dh_install installs the files built by the build according to the .install files
<clivejo>  dh_install: plasma-discover-common missing files: usr/share/plasmadiscover/*
<clivejo> so dh_install is processing that package plasma-discover-common
<clivejo> and the install file is plasma-discover-common.install
<acheronuk> so it's telling you that the install files expect to find files with that path to install, but they are "missing" in what was built 
<clivejo> its trying to find a match with usr/share/plasmadiscover/*
<clivejo> but not finding anything
 * acheronuk zips it so not to confuse
 * DarinMiller 's middle name is "Confusion"
<clivejo> it is very confusing, as there are two types of missing files
<clivejo> basically you have list-missing which is a built file, but no install file tells it where to be installed
<DarinMiller> reviewing console output and attempting to digest...
<clivejo> and this one where the install file references it, but the compiled/built files dont exist
<DarinMiller> but usr/share/plasmadiscover/* is in plasma-discover-common.install
<clivejo> yes
<DarinMiller> OK, let keep looking....
<clivejo> but if you look at the list of files the source is creating
<acheronuk> look at the list of files that were actually built
<clivejo> there are none actually matching that pattern
<acheronuk> and their paths
<clivejo> DarinMiller: do you understand?
<clivejo> The solution is to remove the line which is trying to install files which are not being built any more
<DarinMiller> So the error/warning is not telling us it's unable to install, it's saying it has nothing to install in the specified directory (usr/share/plasmadiscover/*)?
<DarinMiller> so remove usr/share/plasmadiscover/*?
<clivejo> there used to be files in there
<clivejo> but due to recent change, those files arent there any more
<DarinMiller> Makes sense. I was attempting to rectifiy an existance (need to park files somewhere but can't) issue as opposed to an "absense" issue (clean up after yourself).
<clivejo> This is the package in the last build - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23806409/
<clivejo> The used to be a file called usr/share/plasmadiscover/featured.json
<DarinMiller> So why does the build process not create the needed install dir's dynamically?
<clivejo> which that line was installing into plasma-discover-common
<DarinMiller> one lonely featured.json file is no longer used....
<clivejo> upstream developers have decided to do away with that file
<clivejo> I would assume they made it dynamic
<clivejo> and gets updated from the interwebs
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: as packagers often have good reason to pick and choose what files to install, what package to put them in, and even where to install them
<DarinMiller> why does debian packaging have .install files that are not auto generated by the build process.  That would take care of this issue.  I can understand if you wanted to overrided the default install location, then use a .install for override.
<clivejo> Debian is very strict on what goes where
<clivejo> we have -dev, -common, -data packages to organise where to put things
<DarinMiller> Problem understood.  Fixing now...
<acheronuk> some very simple packages don't have .install files so everything just goes to the default place in the one resultant .deb
<acheronuk> but most need things separating out
<clivejo> and some very complex ones have loads of packages all generated from the single source!
<acheronuk> old PIM!
<acheronuk> calligra
<clivejo> and its a real headache trying to work out what goe where
<DarinMiller> oh, ok so what i was saying is possible, but the deb packages we inherit add some "excitement" to our lives.
<clivejo> not just some
<clivejo> shed loads
<acheronuk> big sheds at that
<acheronuk> almost small warehouses
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/81/
 * DarinMiller looking forward to small warehouses of excitement
<clivejo> take one warehouse at a time!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/184/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUhvKTq6c40
<DarinMiller> submittin mp... what is the "Target reference path" .... kubuntu-unstable?
<DarinMiller> ^g
<clivejo> yup#
<clivejo> remember a changelog entry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/156/
<DarinMiller> MP complete: dch comment added and as well as git commit -m "pertinent comment here".  Let me know if I missed something.
<acheronuk> into ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-calendar-tools
<acheronuk> eek! ^^^
<acheronuk> target set wrongly I guess
<DarinMiller> weird.... attempting to fix...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/185/
<DarinMiller> Fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/discover/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<DarinMiller> not sure how the akonadi-calendar-tools link ended up there...
<valorie> wow, busy Sunday! y'all have been productive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #106: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #116: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #104: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/104/
<clivejo> having connection problems DarinMiller?
<DarinMiller> Moved my laptop back to the computer room. GPU fell of the bus again when laptop lost power.
<valorie> :(
<jokwvgf> hello
<clivejo> hi jokwvgf
<jokwvgf> anyone here?
<jokwvgf> does kubuntu have uefi on the 32bit image?
<jokwvgf> hey clivejo
<jokwvgf> how's max?
<mparillo> I do not think the 32-bit image supports UEFI.
<jokwvgf> i have a table with windows 8
<jokwvgf> an dit only has 32bit cpu
<jokwvgf> i need to get rid pf windows
<jokwvgf> clivejo have ypu finished the tuica?
<clivejo> He's fine
<clivejo> the what?
<jokwvgf> dont tell them who i am
<clivejo> I dunno who you are!
<jokwvgf> oh...
<jokwvgf> any ideas on how i v
<jokwvgf> i can boot kubuntu on this thing?
<DarinMiller> jokwvgf: Did  you try disabling UEFI in the BIOS?
<jokwvgf> DarinMiller: that doesnt make sense
<jokwvgf> you mean secure boot, right?
<jokwvgf> clivejo, i just have 32bit with uefi
<jokwvgf> on the cpu support
<DarinMiller> jokwvgf: yes
<jokwvgf> the problem isnt booting, its.... booting.... err... after...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Get out you troll
<jokwvgf> fine... bye
<valorie> that was very strange
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> What?
<clivejo> Ovi, why so rude?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> He was annoying
<clivejo> I agree, but no need to say it!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Well he knows he can't boot 32 bit uefi
<clivejo> trolls are people too
<clivejo> and a fellow Aridian judging from its IP
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I hate that guy
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Aridian?
<clivejo> Aradian
<clivejo> someone from Arad
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Ah...
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Yeah I know
 * clivejo nods knowingly
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> He's in my house now
<clivejo> kick him out in the cold
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Doing it now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Out in the snow with him
<clivejo> and file an abuse report with his ISP
<valorie> playing games with yourself, ovidiuflorin?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo is in kahoots with him
 * sintre is now really confused
<clivejo> me?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Yes
<clivejo> I only met him once, in Berlin
<clivejo> hes crazy I tell ya
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> That's why I kicked him out
<clivejo> he shouldnt be allowed our of Romania 
<clivejo> out
<clivejo> or anywhere near a Steak House
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> That reminds me
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm hungry
<clivejo> its 11:12pm !!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Not here
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Here it's later
<clivejo> 0:13am?
<clivejo> or is that 12:13am
 * clivejo gets confused
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> 0
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0aiGPWhz/file_1756.jpg
<valorie> I thought it was Makita stores he has to be kept away from?
<valorie> oh dear
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: why did you miss the devel chat yesterday?
<valorie> that looks too much like the final product
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> What devel chat?
<clivejo> not gonna say what that looks like
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-January/011080.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm very behind with my emails
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> I'm afraid to open it
<clivejo> does anyone know how to check if you have hidden a conversation in quassel
<clivejo> for some reason I keep Darin's conversation open
<clivejo> I cant keep
<clivejo> once I go out of his conversation he disappears
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> What happened yesterday?
<clivejo> We started a fork
<clivejo> KDEUbuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Wtf?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> nah, just chatted about Qt and road blockers, how to proceed etc
<clivejo> acheronuk has done some tests and apparently we might not need gpgme for FW5.30
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> We do for pim
<clivejo> valorie: the Community ML seems to be quite positive now, how would we go about requesting Phab project?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Pinged the sysadmins for that I
<clivejo> yes, I think we'll have to do a partial upload of apps (ie minus PIM)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Is that possible?
<clivejo> should be
<clivejo> Phil talked about it in the past
<clivejo> Id like to get the other apps in ASAP
<clivejo> kdenlive, games, etc
<clivejo> BTW who is our nominated tester master person?
<clivejo> was it wxl?
<clivejo> valorie: do you know?
<valorie> I never heard of a post called "tester master person"
<valorie> clivejo: putting in a sysadmin request for the phab board is on my today's todo
<clivejo> to opt in to the alpha 2
<valorie> nobody did that yet, correct?
<valorie> clivejo: I'll ping the KC again to give wxl the nod as the release manager
<clivejo> there was a conversation about putting a name forward
<valorie> right, but it got about two or three +1
<valorie> and then died out
<valorie> and the active packagers Kubuntu Developers didn't chime in as I recall
 * clivejo looks around
<valorie> Max ain't gonna post for you, dude
<clivejo> is wxl willing to co-ordinate it?
<clivejo> is he not the Lubuntu nomination as well?
<valorie> he offered, yes
<valorie> he also does Lubuntu, although was planning to hand it to Simon
<clivejo> well get the paperwork done :P
<valorie> not sure what that plan is now
<valorie> I'll ask if he's still willing
 * clivejo pushes wxl into the spotlight
<valorie> sysadmin request filed
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> where does quassel store its config?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie right click on any chat
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Select show all
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Make sure the chat you want is enabled
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> Fully!
<clivejo> it doesnt appear in the chat list 
<clivejo> can I get some people on xenial and yakkety to test digiKam 5.4 - launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/digikam/
<valorie> ah, I should get my xenial box working again
<valorie> right after I write the email re: RM wxl
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-08
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.3-1-g46f45d7 * Harald Sitter: src/worker/aptworker.cpp
<pursuivant> dpkg -i should not have a timeout
<pursuivant> Summary:
<pursuivant> we have no idea how long installing a package will take, it could be super
<pursuivant> large or the disk could be super slow, or its maint scripts could do
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/libqapt/46f45d734f5de8d856582783af65d854c590147b
<acheronuk> [00:14] <caraka> Any news on the farm, channel message notwithstanding?
<acheronuk> [00:16] <hloeung> AIUI, new kernels are testing on a small subset of hosts. The farm is still disabled until it's rolled out on all
<acheronuk> [00:16] <hloeung> wgrant would have more details
<acheronuk> [00:19] <wgrant> caraka: It's still probably a couple of days off, but hard to say.
<acheronuk> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :)
<valorie> 23:20] ‎<‎jibel‎>‎ flocculant, wxl the download urls should all be fine now on the tracker for the point release
<valorie> 50 mins ago
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk : https://launchpad.net/builders
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> the builder is back ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, They never went away. The jobs queue for stuff which is not essential for these fixes was just frozen. Not allowing new jobs to start.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thats why showing idle
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> is it going to be another few days?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> seems so :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The original planned release for fixes was tommorow, so I guess that early exposure of the bugs has not hurried that process up
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👌
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: how did you get oem to pass?
<wxl> yeah no kidding XD
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<acheronuk> Riddell: new weegie content looks sane on a glance. I assume it's not serving pages to the outside world yet on qa.kubuntu.co.uk?
<Riddell> acheronuk: just changed the dns over to the new IP, dunno what else needs set up for it though
<acheronuk> Riddell: well, I'm very much the wrong person to ask about server admin! lol
<acheronuk> Riddell: seems there now, but not serving the qa.kubuntu... folder
<acheronuk> no hurries though
<valorie> sheesh, that OEM bug is OOOOOOOOld
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-09
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Rik yes oem worked fine and I updated the test notes accordingly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oem always seems to work on my HW for some reason (even in vm's)
<acheronuk> wierd
 * valorie sprinkles the special DarinMiller sauce all over the OEM builds
<DarinMiller> outgoing telegram must be blocked at work, so even though I replied to Rik's OEM question hours ago, my did not send until I was on my way home.
<DarinMiller> SDDM has also bitten me, but that happened on a system that I has dist-upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04.  Until I re-installed SDDM, the system boot would stop at a terminal login where I could "startx" to continue.
<valorie> DarinMiller: maybe drop a note to kub-devel about that?
<valorie> we'll have to fix that; ubuntu won't
<DarinMiller> valorie: will do.  Since I updated prior to alpha, I was chalking it up to early adopter issues.  I plan to re-test to see if I can repeat.
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> thanks so much for all your testing
<valorie> I was thinking about an upgrade test, but I think I'll do that on my travel lappy first
<DarinMiller> I am curious if the conversion to the 4.15 kernel and latest release of Mesa will be smooth.  Seem like huge updates to each  so I am expecting a few bugs...
<valorie> me too
<valorie> I'm hoping there have already been TONS of testing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/night-light-feature-coming-kde-plasma <--- is it already available?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, It will be in plasma 5.12 under wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks for the update ... should the article in omg updated ? at least the public knew about it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's an old article, and speculation really, so up to Joey really
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okie dookie :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The 5.12 beta will be out next week, so I expect there will be new articles everywhere on that, with feature lists ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, thumb up !
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> cant wait
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> but then .. im in half way of 5.11.5 wink wink
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk blames meltdown
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> yeah .. so true .. or blame the maker :)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-10
<valorie> tsimonq2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26357435/
<valorie> falkon crashed and won't start
<valorie> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait for Launchpad builders to come back and I'll fix it for ya
<valorie> ok
<valorie> trying ff for now
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @tsimonq2, waiting n waiting ...
<blaze> just look at the kernel, what they did
<blaze> they backported the entire changeset for x86 systems from 4.14, instead of fixes for older kernels
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Howdy
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/meltdown-and-spectre-patches-bricking-ubuntu-16-04-computers/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> sigh ... is it another round of patching all the builder ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> linux-image-generic            4.4.0.108.113        USN-3522-1 … linux-image-generic            4.4.0.109.114        USN-3522-3
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @myfenris, https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should be fixed now.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @tsimonq2, yeap .. im patching all my server through landscape
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i mean .. the builder still in patching mode .. or u guys can start building already
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Noice!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @myfenris, Still disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> im half upgraded 5.11.5 . bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-11
<blaze> is it possible that the second alpha will be postponed due to the recent hardships?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @blaze, Very unlikely but like all other milestones, a delay is possible.
<acheronuk> Riddell: not urgent, but when you have a spare sec, can you restore the virtual host configs for the kubuntu sites from the old weegie to the new?
<Riddell> acheronuk: what's missing?
<acheronuk> Riddell: any config I think? I guess from? /mnt/weegie/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<acheronuk> though I'm not good with server config
<Riddell> didn't I already copy them?
<acheronuk> doesn't seem so
<acheronuk> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<acheronuk> http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk/
<acheronuk> both go to a holding page
<mamarley> It looks like some of the builders are coming back online: https://launchpad.net/builders
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from marcinsagol: @acheronuk https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus/status/951339462092443648
<acheronuk> yep. sounds like still a few days until back to normal
<blaze> I can see something is happening since this morning
<blaze> timeouts are finally alive and constantly reducing
<blaze> the beginning of the year is kind of scary, I must say
<Riddell> acheronuk: how about now?
<acheronuk> Riddell: yes, they seem to back. Thank you :)
<Riddell> sweet, sorry I thought I'd done that already
<acheronuk> Riddell: is there a reason you chose trusty for the new weegie? it does not really work with the latest kubuntu-automation
<Riddell> acheronuk: hmm no, it should have been xenial
<Riddell> well I guess there's a reason to update once next LTS is out
<acheronuk> Riddell: you mean you are going to wait until april?
<Riddell> if stuff is broken you can say it needs to be done sooner
<acheronuk> Riddell: well the status pages have been reworked by santa to run with an installed kubuntu-automation package, with is not usuable without python3 launchpadlib
<acheronuk> trusty cannot install/use that package
<Riddell> yeah, meh, ok I'll schedule in a weegie3
<acheronuk> Riddell: no huge rush again, as I can do status pages locally if I really need them
<acheronuk> but when you can, it would be great
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-12
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.2) has been added
<valorie> weeee
<valorie> so can anyone tell me how to easily zsync the ISOs to the 17.10 images I have already?
<valorie> tsimonq2: you're still up I guess?
<valorie> tell me
<tsimonq2> valorie: cp kubuntu-17.10{,.1}-desktop-amd64.iso && zsync LINK
<valorie> by link you mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10.1/release/kubuntu-17.10.1-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<valorie> ?
<tsimonq2> yeah
<valorie> and I do that in the folder when I keep the ISOs I'm guessing
<tsimonq2> yeah
<valorie> thank you
<tsimonq2> yw
 * tsimonq2 sleeps, super tired
<valorie> sweet dreams
<valorie> it's workin
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-13
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-14
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #60: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #36: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #11: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #25: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #53: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #36: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #51: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #26: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #12: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #62: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #36: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #30: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #52: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #54: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #55: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #349: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #243: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #174: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #195: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #56: ABORTED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #350: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #351: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #53: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #56: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #352: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #31: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #244: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #175: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #196: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #57: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #57: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #53: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #33: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #38: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #48: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #111: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #52: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #53: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/64/
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: First KCI nightly running in a week or two, *things could very well break*. | Bionic Beaver 18.04 LTS | Support in #kubuntu | Development Home Page : https://kubuntu.org/1 | Task Board : https://kubuntu.org/2 | Packaging Status : https://kubuntu.org/3 | QA links: https://kubuntu.org/4 | Packaging Docs: https://kubuntu.org/5 | Calendar https://kubuntu.org/6
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :) ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #38: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #49: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/49/
<mustafam> Hello everybody
<mustafam> I got a crash on Discover, but can't find debug symbols
<mustafam> And the "Install Debug Symbols" button does not work too
<mustafam> Is this a known problem?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #54: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #158: FAILURE in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #578: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #55: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #579: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #160: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #580: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/580/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: oh, xenial build. that will fail
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: KCI, yes, was going to try let that run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #581: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/581/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ok, cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #56: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #54: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okteta build #32: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okteta/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #36: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/36/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: since we are still a bit short on builders, I'm staggering the KCI builds a bit. Unstable bionic I poked earlier, and the other unstable just now
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ack, cool with me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #102: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #214: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #353: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_latte-dock build #174: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_latte-dock/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #376: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #182: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #224: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/224/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #98: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #7: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #173: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #16: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #124: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #243: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #166: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #235: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #206: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #196: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #256: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #176: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #248: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #161: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #68: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #118: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #153: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #14: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #163: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #261: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #234: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #126: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #223: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #236: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #104: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #83: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #76: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #181: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #265: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #83: FAILURE in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #216: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #14: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #243: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2701: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2701: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2701/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2701: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2701/
<yofel> FYI: kubuntu/daily-live: disco-desktop-amd64.iso oversized by 296233984 bytes (2296233984)
<yofel> has been happening since Thursday
<acheronuk> yofel: yep. new fonts-noto metapackage autosynced from debian started recommending more VERY big fonts packages. I'm trying switching to plasma recommending just the actual font packages we did have, and not now the entire meta
<yofel> oh, fun ^^
<acheronuk> yofel: on the subject of isos, the KCI ones don't boot for me in virtualbox. "initramfs unpacking failed. junk in compressed archive"
<yofel> urgh
<acheronuk> For our main daily isos, we are back to livecd.kubuntu.squashfs (1.7 GiB)
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> can someone advise on this :
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RnxWBsZx93/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> apt-cache policy libkf5xmlgui-data
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6GS97sCHSX/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> ok. 5.54 from staging ppas builds against -proposed where there is new qt. that is likely why
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> i didnt enable the -proposed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #13: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/13/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @myfenris, Yes, but you are using a PPA which builds against proposed, so packages there may depend on the Qt version in proposed
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> staging ppas build againt -proposed … KCI ppas build against -release
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so whats should i do ...
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @myfenris, yoou need to either enable proposed, or ppa-purge the frameworks-staging ppa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #11: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #14: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/14/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, i guess better i purge frameworks-staging ppa right ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #167: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #11: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #199: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #150: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/150/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> by enabling the -proposed :
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> The following packages will be REMOVED: …   kde-style-qtcurve-qt5 kinfocenter kubuntu-desktop kwin-wayland libgl1:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 libglx-mesa0:i386 libglx0:i386 libhdf5-100 …   libsensors4:i386 mysql-workbench plasma-desktop plasma-discover-snap-backend plasma-integration plasma-widgets-addons plasma-workspace plasma-workspace-wayland sddm-theme-breeze steam:i386 …  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #9: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/9/
<IrcsomeBot2> xdg-desktop-portal-kde
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #172: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #14: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #156: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #197: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/197/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> staging ppa are there in disco to test building of what we will upload to disco -proposed. … often they will install fine on a system without -proposed, but during a Qt transition in -proposed  they may not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #236: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #214: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #20: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #108: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #172: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #249: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #15: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #157: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/157/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so whats best i should do ? purge ppa right ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @myfenris, hard to say why. if me I would let them uninstall, then after work out how to re-install them again … but you are mixing repos not really meant to be used on end user machines, so hard to say what the result will be
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> if i enable -proposed .. i should remove staging right?
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> and kci only ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Other way around … proposed should work with staging ppas … KCI ppa builds against release pocket, so -proposed will break those at the moment
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> in theory....
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so disable kci n purge it ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> you have both enabled? if so then just wait. new KCI builds are coming … I thought you dumped KCI a while back
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> kci builds will soon be newer in version than the staging ppa
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> at which point the problem could well go away
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, nope .. still in kci stable ..
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> @acheronuk, okay then ... ill wait ...
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> so should i disable -proposed ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @myfenris, if you have it enable, it won't work well with KCI.  … however, if you have upgraded to Qt 5.11.3, you may still have problems :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/11/
<IrcsomeBot2> <myfenris> okay thanks for the advise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #21: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #224: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #236: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #9: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #153: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #16: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #19: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #19: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #162: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #18: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #207: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #262: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #17: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #230: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #244: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #127: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #244: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #11: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #164: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #15: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #8: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #7: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #237: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #227: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #13: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #11: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #13: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #14: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #257: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #153: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #161: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #13: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #15: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #194: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #14: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #146: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #210: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #174: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #158: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #226: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #12: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #209: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #240: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #147: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #147: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #170: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #11: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #9: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #201: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #150: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #182: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #157: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #21: UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #123: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #198: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #22: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #148: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #266: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #6: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #145: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #12: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #12: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #15: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #17: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #217: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #283: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #69: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #120: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #154: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #122: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #121: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #125: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #67: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #284: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #6: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #14: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #63: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #99: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #144: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #121: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/121/
<valorie> nice to see all that green
<acheronuk> fixing what I broke. lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #18: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #119: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #135: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #122: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/122/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-08
<valorie> this is that time in the cycle for that, acheronuk!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #16: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #16: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #22: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #139: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #12: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #96: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #16: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #100: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #120: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #68: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #118: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #111: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #60: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #79: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #94: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #101: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #118: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #86: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #92: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #128: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #116: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #103: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #25: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #114: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #102: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #105: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #102: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #77: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #80: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #99: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #84: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #18: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #121: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2702: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2702: SUCCESS in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2702: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2702/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #76: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #96: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #106: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #215 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #215: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2703: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2703: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2703/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2703: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2703/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #216 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #122: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #401: FAILURE in 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #402: FIXED in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #222: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #216: ABORTED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #181: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #141: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #234: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #76: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #114: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #108: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #209: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #173: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #130: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #123: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #100: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #118: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #70: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #192: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #73: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #92: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #103: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #8: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcolorchooser build #18: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcolorchooser/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #101: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #20: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #115: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapman build #102: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapman/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #146: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #61: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #117: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #65: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #80: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #93: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #197: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #98: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbounce build #120: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbounce/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #123: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #255: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #112: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #146: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #118: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #20: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #20: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #19: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #111: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #169: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #196: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #102: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #19: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #20: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #18: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #98: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #19: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #21: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #189: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #111: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #16: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #228: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #128: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #81: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #95: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #135: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #9: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #140: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #9: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #19: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #202: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #19: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #170: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #111: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #19: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #9: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #19: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #108: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #20: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #146: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #155: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #109: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #143: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #106: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #106: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #20: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #157: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #12: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #220: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #18: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #18: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #14: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #9: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #93: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #19: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #87: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #120: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #72: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #86: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #159: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #153: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #93: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #111: FAILURE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #108: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #13: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #106: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #88: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #86: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #163: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #132: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #91: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #134: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #133: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #103: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #95: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #12: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #139: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #19: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #125: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #21: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #79: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #108: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #142: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #163: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #20: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #19: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #179: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #114: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #128: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #11: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #102: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #87: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #18: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #19: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #93: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #123: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #116: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #152: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #173: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #90: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #233: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #195: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #15: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #133: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #153: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #18: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #13: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #19: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #108: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #129: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #207: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #78: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #126: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konquest build #114: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konquest/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #18: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #167: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #115: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #176: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #158: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #164: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #74: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #91: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #114: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #100: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #90: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #135: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #65: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #108: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #107: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #130: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #161: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #168: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #13: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #236: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #248: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #114: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #151: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #172: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #91: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #235: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #9: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #19: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #134: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #20: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #88: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #112: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #93: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #84: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #222: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #85: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #121: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #202: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #200: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #128: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #111: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #88: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #132: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #19: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #15: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #178: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #18: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #208: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #19: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #210: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #20: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #197: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #15: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #104: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #172: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #128: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #98: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #15: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #144: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #268: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #111: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #16: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #96: FAILURE in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #65: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #159: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #188: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #231: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #124: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #180: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #85: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #170: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #213: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #16: FAILURE in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #174: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #78: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #207: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #102: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #139: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #77: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #145: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #345: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #215: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #310: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #201: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #20: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #8: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #16: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #72: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #135: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #88: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #17: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #117: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #199: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #19: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #175: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #109: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #112: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #241: FAILURE in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #189: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #186: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #160: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #150: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #21: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #91: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #64: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #20: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #204: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #112: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #242: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #92: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #172: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #174: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #71: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #88: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #71: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #233: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #48: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #106: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #64: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #130: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #164: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #159: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #120: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #49: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #165: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #61: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #169: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #19: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #115: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #17: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #9: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #91: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #19: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #14: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #82: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #14: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #197: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #55: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #111: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #198: FAILURE in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #99: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #263: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #122: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #237: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #129: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #132: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #227: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #18: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #241: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #110: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #68: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #93: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #15: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #204: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #7: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #64: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #216: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #231: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #185: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #79: FAILURE in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #201: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #63: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #81: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #164: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #189: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #9: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #15: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #206: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #107: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #100: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #306: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #14: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #93: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #89: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #113: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #221: FAILURE in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #287: FAILURE in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #92: FAILURE in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #111: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #15: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #12: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #105: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #192: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #297: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #163: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #82: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #14: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #77: FAILURE in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #150: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #285: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #129: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #10: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #81: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #107: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #90: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #310: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #24: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #255: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #138: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #18: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #122: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #172: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #249: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #256: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #91: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #139: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #25: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #311: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #286: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #73: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #108: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #12: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #195: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #254: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #16: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #106: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #164: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #17: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #189: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #251: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #173: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #15: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #16: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #257: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #208: FAILURE in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #14: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #277: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #185: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #178: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #190: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #192: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #312: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #134: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #279: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #79: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #17: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #171: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #9: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #193: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #225: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #207: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #257: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #84: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #16: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #16: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #121: FAILURE in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #104: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #309: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #265: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #82: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #19: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #197: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #111: FAILURE in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #103: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #67: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #12: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2704: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2704: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2704/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2704: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2704/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #217 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #217: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #94: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #107: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #205: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #22: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #20: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #114: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #14: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #23: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #20: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #20: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #15: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #288: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #19: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #165: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #20: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #21: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #20: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #278: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #105: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #130: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #85: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #196: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #18: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #20: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #21: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #20: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #20: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #21: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #19: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #21: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #73: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #99: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #50: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #72: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #113: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #66: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #65: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #86: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #202: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #121: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #16: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #174: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #72: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #66: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #116: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #97: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #20: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #147: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio build #62: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_audiocd-kio/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #85: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #209: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #87: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #98: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #124: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #128: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksquares build #92: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksquares/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #20: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #20: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #22: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #21: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konquest build #20: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konquest/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #20: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #14: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #21: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #20: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #19: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #19: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #17: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #252: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcolorchooser build #19: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcolorchooser/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #243: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #153: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #102: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #131: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksquares build #89: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksquares/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #77: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #88: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #14: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #16: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #114: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #96: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #10: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #20: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiamond build #104: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiamond/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #10: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #20: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #112: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #112: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #12: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #93: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #20: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #109: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klickety build #117: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klickety/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kreversi build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kreversi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #165: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #91: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #21: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #108: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #134: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #92: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #130: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #22: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #103: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #190: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #186: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #104: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #266: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #19: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #280: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #64: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #82: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #74: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #232: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #186: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #179: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #78: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #135: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #208: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #22: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #222: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #190: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #10: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #18: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #112: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #258: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #80: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #226: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #255: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #20: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #83: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #20: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #19: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #20: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #22: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #20: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #21: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #13: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #21: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #198: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #13: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #19: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #20: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #19: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #94: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #15: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #164: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #21: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #16: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #20: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #19: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #80: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #307: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #13: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #20: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #194: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #97: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #122: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #65: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #15: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #207: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #21: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #20: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #15: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #21: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #12: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #199: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #14: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #20: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #19: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #9: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #68: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #20: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #19: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #21: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #198: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #123: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #238: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #21: ABORTED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #20: ABORTED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #164: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #158: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdiamond build #109: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdiamond/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knetwalk build #85: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knetwalk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #108: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #109: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #103: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #173: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #94: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #111: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksudoku build #89: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksudoku/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #83: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #110: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #77: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #147: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #107: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #124: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #65: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #46: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #105: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #118: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #102: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #104: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #170: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #165: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #197: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #198: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #101: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #112: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfourinline build #110: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfourinline/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #107: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #151: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #135: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #147: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #190: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #87: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #166: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #67: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #74: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #143: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #119: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #93: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #175: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #115: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klines build #92: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klines/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #202: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #133: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #112: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #82: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kreversi build #129: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kreversi/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #116: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #71: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konquest build #127: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konquest/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #103: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #110: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #223: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #168: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #264: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #204: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #78: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #170: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #121: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #189: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #161: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #198: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #165: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #204: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #105: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #115: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #173: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #112: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #211: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksquares build #201: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksquares/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbounce build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbounce/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #208: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #83: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #126: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #131: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #190: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #181: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_audiocd-kio/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #203: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #153: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klines build #124: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klines/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #250: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #156: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #174: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #129: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #193: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #136: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksudoku build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksudoku/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbounce build #89: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbounce/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #187: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #177: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #130: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #164: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #205: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #112: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #179: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #134: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #214: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #209: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #94: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #210: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #234: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #99: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #85: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #22: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #112: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #89: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #104: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #200: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #216: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #242: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #175: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #113: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #145: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #269: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #242: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #17: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #15: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #13: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #16: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #13: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #123: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #18: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #21: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #146: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #346: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #17: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #21: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #79: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #208: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #310: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_audiocd-kio build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_audiocd-kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #100: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #15: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #23: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #23: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #23: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #9: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #16: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #22: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #19: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #22: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klines build #21: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #23: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_audiocd-kio build #20: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_audiocd-kio/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #18: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #21: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #21: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #12: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #15: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #19: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #15: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #15: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #21: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #21: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #21: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #23: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #298: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #22: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #15: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #20: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin-plugins/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #24: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #14: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #20: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #22: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klickety build #20: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klickety/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #20: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #11: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #22: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #11: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #16: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #20: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #22: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #13: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #11: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #23: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #18: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #12: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #18: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #14: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #20: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #21: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #14: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #16: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #11: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #22: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #173: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkgeomap build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkgeomap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #118: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #152: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #20: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #113: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #311: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #287: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #23: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #20: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #21: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #176: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/19/
<valorie> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.14.5.php
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> 👍
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @valorie, uploaded :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #218 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #223: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #22: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #115: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #191: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #18: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #79: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #218: ABORTED in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2705: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2705: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2705/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2705: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2705/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #91: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #166: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #206: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #75: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #197: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #18: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #94: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #108: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #289: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #20: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #131: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #210: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #253: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #279: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #16: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #19: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #86: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #84: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #18: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #175: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #95: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #70: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #233: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #18: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #20: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #154: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #187: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #165: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #83: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #191: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #166: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmime build #105: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmime/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #21: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #308: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #95: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #81: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #173: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #11: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #109: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #195: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #57: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #17: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #200: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #83: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #65: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #84: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #16: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #12: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #199: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #16: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #208: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #66: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #102: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #12: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #113: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #187: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #136: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #218: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #20: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmime build #267: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmime/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #107: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #14: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #194: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #109: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #180: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #81: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #281: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #110: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #14: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #259: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #256: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #98: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #123: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #192: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #227: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #18: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #28: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #69: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #199: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #311: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #209: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #174: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2706: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2706: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2706: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #17: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #19: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #17: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #124: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #224: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #312: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #18: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #21: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #25: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/25/
<valorie> I figured as much, acheronuk
<valorie> 'cause you're good like that!
<valorie> to our Bionic testers: <willcooke> Hi all,  we're about a month away from 18.04.2, so please take a moment to look at your Bionic bugs which are under investigation with a view to getting them landed before the .2 ISO goes out the door.
<valorie> I mean Dingo!
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> no I don't
 * valorie goes to get more coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/227/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Seems ok to me, but Plasma 5.14.5 for cosmic in backports-landing could do with some testing
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would like to kopy it to backports in the morning
<acheronuk> 5.14.5 is also all in disco release pocket as well :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #245: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #314: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/287/
<mparillo> Looks good on the development release. I applied the updates (almost all were Plasma 5.14.5) using discover. clean reboot, and afterwards kinfocenter, dolphin, discover, system settings, kate, konsole and System Monitor all look good.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/15/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> kubuntu-desktop were removed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MwmWjXHvdb/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/15/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> libsensors : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cDBgpxRnPq/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DbYHQCV75w/
<mparillo> On 18.10 with Backports Landing, trying to use Discover failed for me. The PackageKit daemon kept crashing, and of course, closing discover and trying apt in the commandline did not work, so I had to re-boot to run apt in a konsole. After a second re-boot, all seemed OK. Konsole, Dolphin, kinfocenter, system settings, system monitor, kate and discover all seemed to work.
<valorie> packagekit seems flaky lately
<valorie> I use `sudo pkcon refresh && sudo pkcon update` like neon suggests sometimes, and it *usually* but not always works
<valorie> mparillo: usually you can just remove the lock instead of rebooting, but .... rebooting is sometimes simpler
<wxl> you using a lot of pk packages valorie ??
<valorie> wxl: it's just an alternate for apt
<valorie> also, are you set to come north for LFNW?
<valorie> if so, can you order us a party box?
<valorie> I mean a conf box
<valorie> :-)
<wxl> oh i guess it is
<wxl> my misunderstanding
<wxl> anyways i am not set. i better get on it though. i even got a text from salt bugging me about it soooooooo
<wxl> i just need to work it out with the fam
<valorie> k
<valorie> you can have it shipped to me if that's easier
<wxl> ugh i just looked at the packagekit website. god those darn gnome icons are gross.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/15/
<valorie> since I have a car
<wxl> i don't even CARE all that much about aesthetics (relative to many folks i know) and it makes me sick. 
<wxl> anyways yeah i'll do that
<mparillo> apt in the konsole never fails me, but I try to do what a normal user would do which is to see the update notification, click on the button in the tray, click again to launch discover, then click on update everything. That generally works if you take your time, but if you immediately go through that routine I think it fails more often than not. I have a vague uninformed suspicion that some background updating is occurring 
<mparillo> that Discover does not know about and Discover just hangs and cannot exit gracefully.
<valorie> also we won't need the millions of badge holders they always send, since Ubuntu is sponsoring them this year for LFNW \o/
<wxl> oh i didn't know that
<wxl> wow
<valorie> I asked them as soon as I heard it was the 20th anniversary
<valorie> and they'll send them directly to the convenors I hope
<valorie> so you might mention that
<wxl> i will
<valorie> danke
<wxl> np
<valorie> thanks for the warning not to visit the packagekit website
<valorie> lol
<wxl> it's like 8 of their nasty icons. real big, too.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #288: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #16: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #30: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/178/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> cosmic and disco upgrades were to 5.124.5 both issue free here.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 5.14.5^
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, U didn’t faced the libsensors in disco?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @myfenris, 👆🏻 my kubuntu-desktop was removed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ah yes, libsensors4 did disappear on my disco install....  I missed that...
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tJypqsdF3m/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<KurousagiMK2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TcKCnvfD2p/ why should remove plasma-desktop, is it correct?
<valorie> it's been uploaded but might not have fully migrated yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #171: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/171/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KCI builds ^^^. Trying to update in the middle of a rebuild often won't work!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> libsensors4 is meant to disappear on disco. its replaced by libsensors5
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #26: ABORTED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/26/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma-desktop should be installable when KCI builds finish
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Ksysguardd will rebuild decencies on libsensors5 ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, it already has https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2t4RY9dtF6/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Owh okay thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wait for a bit and try later. there is a plasma-desktop build still building … in a test VM, the libsensors thing is fixed for me, and just needs that plasma-dektop build to finish to make things all ok
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okay ... thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris all ok for me now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 800x258) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NzLRvgh9/file_11992.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is what I would expect to happen
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #207: FAILURE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #556: FAILURE in 6.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #557: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #15: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/15/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, I’ll try later when I’m at home
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #176: UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #219 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #219: ABORTED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #94: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #137: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #10: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #20: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #12: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #238: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #244: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kturtle build #121: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kturtle/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #237: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kturtle build #21: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kturtle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #112: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #16: FAILURE in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #239: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #208: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #139: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #19: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #96: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #309: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #113: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #116: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #22: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #22: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #140: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #313: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #19: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/199/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: apps 18.12.1 now in disco (not PIM yet, though)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kturtle build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kturtle/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-dev-utils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #246: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #240: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #239: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #289: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #21: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-utils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #241: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kturtle build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kturtle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #314: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #25: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #16: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/16/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #94: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #17: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #20: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kturtle build #240: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kturtle/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kturtle build #23: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kturtle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #132: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kturtle build #123: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kturtle/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #16: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #290: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksysguard build #19: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksysguard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #141: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #106: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #76: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #100: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #75: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #121: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #99: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #128: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #86: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #88: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #92: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #18: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #15: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #18: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #18: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #18: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #16: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #23: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #19: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #17: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #21: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #19: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #18: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #20: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #18: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_zanshin build #16: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_zanshin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #17: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #20: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #21: FAILURE in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #100: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #119: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #118: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #120: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #156: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #121: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #75: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #128: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #72: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #105: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #117: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #91: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #17: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #152: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #17: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #115: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #81: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #136: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #176: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #97: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #108: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #19: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #93: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #114: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #93: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #61: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #101: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #120: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #95: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #129: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #131: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #112: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #121: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #71: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #60: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #126: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #126: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #100: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #103: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #102: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #80: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #104: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #54: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #118: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #81: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #17: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #88: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #103: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #99: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #111: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #141: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #121: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #85: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #90: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #77: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #129: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #122: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #122: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #107: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calligra build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calligra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #170: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #178: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #129: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #229: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #167: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #22: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #17: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #21: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #21: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #22: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #28: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kget build #21: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kget/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #18: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktorrent build #17: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktorrent/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #24: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #22: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #20: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #23: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #22: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #17: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #16: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #16: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #23: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #21: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #13: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #18: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #18: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #16: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #17: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #20: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #13: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #14: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #16: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #17: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #20: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #20: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #17: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #20: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #20: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #17: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #13: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #19: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #18: FAILURE in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2707: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2707: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2707: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #19: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #82: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2708: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2708/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2708: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2708/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2708: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2708/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #15: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #113: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #121: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #173: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #62: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #115: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #102: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #127: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #122: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #127: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #101: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #104: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #96: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #24: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #130: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #171: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #17: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #119: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #122: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #112: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #23: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #17: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #142: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #103: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #21: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #61: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #100: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #19: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #18: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/18/
<mparillo> I fired up my daily image and can see that Apps 18.12.1 (minus the dreaded PIM) has indeed landed in DD. I was able to perform the upgrade in Discover. Kate, Dolphin, and Konsole all performed normally and Help About shows 18.12.1. Kmines was upgraded, but its help showed 4.0 (29 January 2015), so that must explain why I lost.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmm. very out of date https://cgit.kde.org/kmines.git/tree/version.h?h=Applications/18.12
 * acheronuk kicks publisher
<mamarley> Speaking of LP, this morning I had to retry several builds several times because they kept failing silently without a log.
<acheronuk> mamarley: that was 'weird cloud issues' this morning, according to LP admins
<mamarley> Typical cloud…
<acheronuk> and from #lauchpad, seems some issues still ongoing
<mamarley> There is no cloud; it is just someone else's PC.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #17: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalcore build #17: FIXED in 4 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalcore/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #17: FIXED in 5 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #179: FIXED in 5 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #25: FIXED in 5 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #21: FIXED in 5 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-common-internals/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #55: FIXED in 5 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #18: FIXED in 5 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #21: FIXED in 5 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #24: FIXED in 5 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #91: FIXED in 5 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksysguard build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksysguard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #230: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #130: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_zanshin build #17: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_zanshin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #23: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #20: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kget build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kget/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okular build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okular/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktorrent build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktorrent/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #18: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #101: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kube build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kube/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #82: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #107: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #16: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #168: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #76: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kube build #89: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kube/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #21: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zanshin build #93: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zanshin/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #87: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #18: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #119: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #121: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #101: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #18: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #122: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #129: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #120: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #177: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #76: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #106: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #118: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #129: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #116: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #19: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #153: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #94: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/94/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #18: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #86: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #18: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #78: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #130: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #123: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #123: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2709: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2709/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2709: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2709/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2709: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2709/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2710: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2710: SUCCESS in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2710: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2710/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2711: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2711/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2711: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2711/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2711: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2711/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2712: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2712: SUCCESS in 1 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2712/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2712: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2712/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2713: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2713: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #220 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2713: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2713/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #220: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #48: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_step build #110: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_step/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalc build #132: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalc/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager build #121: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwalletmanager/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #131: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kreversi build #105: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kreversi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_blinken build #135: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_blinken/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamera build #96: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamera/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdav build #135: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdav/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krdc build #119: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krdc/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcachegrind build #110: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcachegrind/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmousetool build #127: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmousetool/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdf build #130: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdf/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #121: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_filelight build #133: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_filelight/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktimer build #137: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktimer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sweeper build #73: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sweeper/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dragon build #136: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dragon/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krfb build #124: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krfb/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khelpcenter build #100: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khelpcenter/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_drkonqi build #91: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_drkonqi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmag build #105: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmag/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #90: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #117: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #75: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_user-manager build #125: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_user-manager/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #114: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm build #150: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_sddm-kcm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kturtle build #130: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kturtle/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters build #92: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kross-interpreters/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-nm build #148: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-nm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #57: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktorrent build #95: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktorrent/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #153: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-gtk-config/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cervisia build #69: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cervisia/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #88: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontactinterface build #110: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontactinterface/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbackup build #137: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbackup/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #104: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #116: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-providers/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #113: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_artikulate build #141: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_artikulate/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive build #131: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-gdrive/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmix build #99: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmix/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #99: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_elisa build #51: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_elisa/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #91: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #112: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #101: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #133: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #87: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #122: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #90: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #102: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #147: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #104: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkomparediff2/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgeography build #125: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgeography/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #132: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #76: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbruch build #113: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbruch/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #125: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #105: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klettres build #96: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klettres/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #114: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktouch build #93: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktouch/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lokalize build #110: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lokalize/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kget build #137: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kget/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kruler build #101: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kruler/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #98: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-approver build #113: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-approver/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #69: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-dev-utils/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #106: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimagemapeditor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kapptemplate build #100: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kapptemplate/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #90: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #111: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #88: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmplot build #116: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmplot/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_rocs build #106: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_rocs/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmouth build #84: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmouth/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #100: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #97: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okteta build #51: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okteta/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcron build #69: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcron/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_konsole build #109: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_konsole/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kate build #91: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kate/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #76: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #269: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kexi build #105: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kexi/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_klickety build #90: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_klickety/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #101: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #165: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfind build #115: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfind/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #82: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks build #88: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_keditbookmarks/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #269: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #222: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk build #132: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-sdk/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #92: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kfloppy build #95: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kfloppy/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #72: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #82: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #146: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #93: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #97: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-common-internals/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #94: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #109: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calligra build #97: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calligra/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #64: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdegames build #103: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdegames/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #99: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #147: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #46: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets build #110: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_baloo-widgets/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #129: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #103: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #101: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaccounts-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #86: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #102: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #103: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksysguard build #144: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksysguard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #67: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantleetheme build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantleetheme/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #115: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #146: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #109: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #66: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalcore build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalcore/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpimtextedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #206: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #244: FAILURE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #144: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #96: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_marble build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_marble/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #270: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #114: FAILURE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #83: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #225: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #102: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #142: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calligra build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calligra/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #291: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okular build #133: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okular/133/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-06
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-07
<mparillo> kio-gdrive appears to be working again.
<valorie> excellent!
<mparillo> More accurately, it seemed to work again on an older install, but I was unable to create a new one.
<mparillo> I will keep testing. I have come to prefer kio-gdrive to dropbox.
<valorie> I use them both, for different purposes
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> (Photo, 1072x764) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dRV8qcMr/file_21732.jpg how can i add more resolution into the 2nd display?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> okie .. i just use xrandr
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> vip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1858092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858092 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager not saving OpenVPN password" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> pointystick is on IRC right?
<valorie> sometimes
<valorie> nggraham
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-08
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<sheytan> Hi! Has anything changed in case of html5 playing DRM media? I can't get Horizon GO running from yesterday. Till then it was working fine and i had some updates yesterday :/
<vip> sheytan: what browser? 
<sheytan> chrome
<vip> so ask google
<sheytan> doesn't work on any other supported browser on kubuntu eaither :D
<vip> hmm
<vip> not horizon but player.pl works well under brave
<sheytan> don't know what exaclty was updated yesterday.
<sheytan> thing is, it was working fine for the last 3 years. Now it doesn't
<sheytan> i even run ubuntu/kubuntu from USB to check - still doesn't work
<vip> hm, let me check
<sheytan> player.pl works fine, always was
<vip> hmm, horizon does not work for me too, I get err 400 for some request (widevine related)
<sheytan> I've got 'cant play this position right now
<vip> under brave and chrome
<sheytan> yesterday as said, it was fine :/
<sheytan> I called upc support but they don't see any problems and didn't make any changes 
<vip> sheytan: kernel?
<vip> I'll boot on prev version
<vip> no luck
<vip> but the internet knows there is a problem
<vip> https://community.ziggo.nl/ziggo-go-96/ziggo-go-https-fout-400-bad-request-https-web-api-pepper-horizon-tv-oesp-v2-nl-nld-web-license-eme-51088
<vip> sheytan: lipa
<vip> sheytan: tried kde neon build with latest stable chrome, does not work either
<vip> so, horizon.tv broken something, or widevine, or chrome
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-09
<sheytan> vip hopefully someone will find the issue
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> From Discover on Google https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2020/01/08/meet-the-linux-desktop-aiming-to-be-the-perfect-upgrade-for-windows-7-users/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi everyone, if you can share the love on this article that would be wonderful 🥰
<kfunk> nice :)
<mparillo> Posted to Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmasterrace/comments/em7z6q/meet_the_linux_desktop_that_wants_to_be_an_ideal/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> this is not a big deal and not something Kubuntu can do but the version number in kdialog is off by a lot. … when I run -v it gives me 2.0 and when I search apt it is the actual version
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @Sick_Rimmit, yea, Plasma is one of the closest Windows paradigm though not via Neon. I am glad this featured Kubuntu and Feren OS as the options because both of those are much more tuned to the Windows user. Default Plasma is a mess when it comes to Windows switchers so I am glad neon wasn't mentioned because default Plasma should be avoided for Windows switchers.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> (Photo, 322x188) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VOKqO6Gl/file_21830.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://cgit.kde.org/kdialog.git/commit/?id=32e9b4dcb82972021bbf9ed5329e461ecce0ebb8
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> @RikMills, maybe they fixed it with the recently releases, nevermind. YAY for LTS inconsistencies
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> oh ok cool, 6 months behind so not that bad I guess :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTunnell> thanks for the clarification
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> @MichaelTunnell, Yes I was super happy to see Kubuntu highlighted
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-10
<RikMills> LP: #1859146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1859146 in linux-meta (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu flavour images of focal fail to build with E: Unable to locate package linux-signed-generic " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859146
<RikMills> yofel: swy-01 down?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<herzenschein> Hello
<herzenschein> I came here to mention an issue I see on the current Focal Fossa that I don't think is worth a bug report
<herzenschein> Namely that I don't think it's a good idea to ship simple menu by default unless https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406998 is fixed since it's a highly reproducible bug
<ubottu> KDE bug 406998 in general "Favorites section stops showing apps after installation/removal of any app" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Thanks. I will test that later to assess the impact
<santa_> good evening everybody
<santa_> RikMills: just a question about focal daily iso. I have downloaded it once and I update it every day. since a few days ago, zsync doesn't download any changes and I have the impression the *.deb packages in the iso are not being updated, any idea why this is happening?
<RikMills> santa_: LP: #1859146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1859146 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu flavour images of focal fail to build with E: Unable to locate package linux-signed-generic " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859146
<RikMills> hopefully new builds will be fixed in next 24hrs
<santa_> that was my next question, thanks
<santa_> you are faster than Clint Eastwood in a western movie XD
<RikMills> seems they triggered a build of our iso about 5pm that suceeded, but it is not copying to the cdimage site :/
<RikMills> main ubuntu ISO and all other flavours had the same problem, so they WILL fix it
<santa_> yeah, no problem, I just wanted to know
<RikMills> santa_: you know here to look for the build logs?
<RikMills> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/kubuntu/focal/
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/lubuntu
<RikMills> FYI to the rest of the channel ^^^
<RikMills> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/kubuntu
<RikMills> gr....
<santa_> RikMills: thank you I'm a huge noob with the isos and getting out of my comfort zone (which is KA + packaging)
<santa_> * and I'm getting ...
<RikMills> santa_: I know hwre to look for the logs, but to be honest, the ubuntu live build system is quite a mystery to me as well. It has zero documentation, and from passing comments has a large amount of hacks to deviate from anything debian do
<RikMills> s/hwere/where
<santa_> ack
<RikMills> there is a new Qt5 1.4 RC1 of clementine that seems to build ok. I am tempted to not wait for debian and upload that...
<RikMills> oh, and kde app 19.12.1 (minus PIM) are now in backports for eoan
<santa_> ack
<santa_> do we have any work for fw 5.66?
<RikMills> santa_: it is staged. I think ok. have you run tests?
<santa_> RikMills: nope, but I have the intention of doing some test rebuilds today
<RikMills> oh, that should be released tomorrow! week has gone quickly
<santa_> ok, I will do fw 5.66 before anything else then
<RikMills> santa_: up to you. I think I will just upload anyway, and fix issue in place should they happen.
<santa_> sure, no problem with that
<santa_> I think I will get the results before I go to sleep
<RikMills> it is funny. a year or 2 ago I would be a bit nervous about uploading stuff like that. now, observing how things work, it is normal MO to slightly 'wing it'.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-11
<RikMills> santa_: frameworks uploaded
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> god afternoon everybody
<santa_> * good
<santa_> I don't usually fail the greeting
<santa_> RikMills: thanks. I've see here so far a test failure for kservice
<santa_> http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<RikMills> looks like they changed the test to make it work on BSD. would be ironic if that broke it for us. but lets see what happens on the real infra
<RikMills> santa_: reverting that commit to see if it helps. if it does, should maybe report to KDE or adjust test environment somehow?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-12
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * mamarley is looking forward to Plasma 5.18 sooo much.  Mainly for the kwin compositor improvements, but also there are a ton of bugfixes and WPA3 is finally supported in plasma-nm.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @IrcsomeBot, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller is also looking forward to 5.18. The pre-release in Neon Dev unstable has been working great.  Wayland is coming a long way but is still missing middle mouse click paste.  Also, Blizzard games fail to run under Wine, but otherwise looking very good.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> mamarley, what kwin improvement have you seen?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I will build the 5.18 beta on Thursday
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, Can’t wait for this build
<mamarley> DarinMiller: I haven't actually used 5.18 yet, but the compositor was improved to use swap events instead of a timer, which will reduce or eliminate stuttering and reduce input lag!
<mamarley> RikMills: And I certainly wasn't intending to rush you or anything.  I know you are prompt with these things and I greatly appreciate it. :)
<BluesKaj> a user minimized ubiquity during an install, how to get it back?
